# Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion [NO SPOILER TALK BEFORE THEY AIR IN HERE PLEASE]



## Clique

*General discussion for the weekly NXT show.


Previous Thread - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1072849-official-nxt-weekly-tv-show-discussion.html*​


----------



## Oxidamus

A new thread, maybe a good place to make predictions... :hmm:

I fully expect Gable to be NXT Champion by this time next year and if he isn't I will be strongly disappointed.
I also expect that Gable will be the one to beat Corbin in a championship match, either for, or defending, the title.
The next big NXT diva is going to be Cassie.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Bayley will be the next NXT women's champion. #HugLyfe


----------



## It's Yersel!

Uhaa's new name is Apollo Crews :/


----------



## mezomi

If we are doing predictions, I'll give it a shot too.

NXT Champions

Finn Balor > Hideo Itami (Zayn is a possibility here before Corbin) > Baron Corbin > Apollo Crews > Chad Gable or Tyler Breeze

NXT Womens Champions

Sasha Banks > Bayley > Dana Brooke > An Australian girl

NXT Tag Team Champions

Blake and Murphy > Enzo and Cass > The Mechanics > Gable and Jordan > The Vaudevillians


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's time boys. Get your snacks ready. Charlotte's opening the show! WOOO!!! :mark:*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*As long as Bayley gets a good run with the title I am happy. My dream would be for Bliss to win it after her but at the same time Emma has been there forever now but Dana is the most likely choice they will go with.

Next NXT champ should be Hideo and then maybe Samoa Joe.

Tag titles to go to Gable and Jordan.

Tonight's episode will be great with Samoa Joe vs Rhino and Bayley vs Charlotte alone. Hope we see BAMF, Eva or Dana and Emma, and I hope Balor actually wrestles again soon.

Maybe another funny Bull Fit segment.*


----------



## Bayley <3

Bayley time :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

Bayley <3 said:


> Bayley time :mark:


*:bayley

There Aint No Stoppin Us Now!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*RIP Charlotte's NXT career. You had a great run :mj2.*


----------



## wwefan123

Great match, well done Baley


----------



## wkc_23

Great great win for Bayley. Really nice match too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This Kevin Owens interview is great. Too bad it reminds me that he won't have a title in WWE for a long time. A ladder match would make this slightly more interesting, because right now I don't care at all.*


----------



## Phaedra

If they think for a minute that i'm not going to chant UHAA at Uhaa Nation ... well ... they have issues.


----------



## safc-scotty

I'm definitely more excited for the rematch if it is a ladder match. I wish Owens just won the US title at Summerslam and acted like he no longer wanted the NXT title but it is what it is and a ladder match would be a lot more interesting that a regular rematch.


----------



## Bayley <3

Bayleys boyfriends time!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*
Can you feel the presence, of greatness near?
This careless look, Prince Pretty's here :drose*


----------



## Phaedra

Oh man, i'm disappointed at the lack of the realest guys at NXT takeover Brooklyn as of now ... that's somewhat disappointing. But, looks like the vaudevillians are going to debut a female talent with them to deal with Bliss.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Isn't Liger like 50? Does anyone know if he can still go? He was wrestling when I was 5.*


----------



## tark1n

Phaedra said:


> Oh man, i'm disappointed at the lack of the realest guys at NXT takeover Brooklyn as of now ... that's somewhat disappointing. But, looks like the vaudevillians are going to debut a female talent with them to deal with Bliss.


How is this possible? No Enzo/Cass at TakeOver?? Maybe they'll get Jordan/Gable?


----------



## safc-scotty

Enzo and Cass better be heading to the main roster if they are not getting added to that match (I know there is an argument as to whether they are ready), because if not then it's completely stupid to deny what would have been a great moment in them winning the titles in New York.

On the other hand, a New Day vs Enzo and Cass main roster feud sounds good to me!


----------



## Phaedra

tark1n said:


> How is this possible? No Enzo/Cass at TakeOver?? Maybe they'll get Jordan/Gable?


That would be crazy fun, but there's been no build for it. there's been no build in the tag division for them. Mind you in NXT that doesn't mean there won't be a match. Maybe Regal will make a tag team number one contenders match. But the card is filling up, and there are other matches being built unannounced, or rather there's bound to be another womens match.

so that in account you've got
liger vs Breeze
Owens vs Balor
Bayley vs Sasha
Vaudevillains vs Hanson
Uhaa Nation's debut

and then you've probably got about half an hour at best to fill.(and i feel like i'm forgetting something, and Dana Brooke vs Charlotte i can see being on the card, or a tag match with those two and others)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Phaedra said:


> That would be crazy fun, but there's been no build for it. there's been no build in the tag division for them. Mind you in NXT that doesn't mean there won't be a match. Maybe Regal will make a tag team number one contenders match.


*
The best option would be a Tag Team Fatal 4 Way featuring the champions, Jordan and Gable, Enzo and Cass, and The Mechanics.*


----------



## safc-scotty

Phaedra said:


> That would be crazy fun, but there's been no build for it. there's been no build in the tag division for them. Mind you in NXT that doesn't mean there won't be a match. Maybe Regal will make a tag team number one contenders match.


Surely they'll be added at a later point? It makes no sense for them not to be in the match unless the rumours of them heading to the main roster are true. 

To be honest, I was hoping for some sort of multi-team match or tag team turmoil to highlight the recent developments in the division considering the tag division has arguably been the weak point of NXT for a while.

Any ideas on who may debut alongside the Vaudevillains?


----------



## Phaedra

safc-scotty said:


> Surely they'll be added at a later point? It makes no sense for them not to be in the match unless the rumours of them heading to the main roster are true.
> 
> To be honest, I was hoping for some sort of multi-team match or tag team turmoil to highlight the recent developments in the division considering the tag division has arguably been the weak point of NXT for a while.
> 
> Any ideas on who may debut alongside the Vaudevillains?


well I doubt it will be Gionna Daddio but she's certain to debut soon i think (she kind of has in Bull's fitness video, dying at that btw). Maybe one of the new girls. Been reading today that KC Cassidy has been getting crazy reviews and respect from the trainers and office at NXT, so could be her. Or Jasmin something, can't remember her name, the beautiful girl from Canada.


----------



## safc-scotty

Phaedra said:


> well I doubt it will be Gionna Daddio but she's certain to debut soon i think (she kind of has in Bull's fitness video, dying at that btw). Maybe one of the new girls. Been reading today that KC Cassidy has been getting crazy reviews and respect from the trainers and office at NXT, so could be her. Or Jasmin something, can't remember her name, the beautiful girl from Canada.


Yeah, I don't know much about any of the girls who haven't made it to TV but I have a hard time imagining a female valet for the Vaudevillains. Just doesn't really seem to fit. 

I think it may be that Lina woman (think she's the Rock's cousin) and they'll play off the size difference of the two to keep Alexa out of the match, maybe as a 'hired enforcer' as opposed to a manger/valet.


----------



## JaymeN

safc-scotty said:


> Yeah, I don't know much about any of the girls who haven't made it to TV but I have a hard time imagining a female valet for the Vaudevillains. Just doesn't really seem to fit.
> 
> I think it may be that Lina woman (think she's the Rock's cousin) and they'll play off the size difference of the two to keep Alexa out of the match, maybe as a 'hired enforcer' as opposed to a manger/valet.


Good point but I have a feeling they're about to make her as an enforcer for Eva Marie seeing as the two keep teaming up at house shows.

As far as Enzo and Cass, I hope they're in the match at NXT Brooklyn but if not, I'd be ok with it. They were working dark matches on Smackdown last week so that can only mean good things.


----------



## Smarky Smark

Legit BOSS said:


> *Isn't Liger like 50? Does anyone know if he can still go? He was wrestling when I was 5.*


He had a match on ROH about 2 months ago he's slowed down obviously, but still can keep up with guys half his age. 


Thoughts on the show:

-Bayley and Charlotte are great

-Balor would probably be a great heel with a manager, right now he's lacking in personality as a babyface. He would probably do good as a tag team babyface wrestler, but I just don't like his chances on the main roster as a singles babyface 

-too bad Zack Ryder didn't have this physique in 2011, he probably would have gotten a push. Speaking of physiques Ryder standing next to Mojo makes Mojo look even more out of shape. He needs to work on losing that gut. 

-Samoa Joe vs Rhyno was a good old school mean guy match. They work good together.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Maybe the Vaudevillians will have Natalya as an enforcer, would be cool to see her work with Alexa. 

In a way I kind of wish it was a multi team match for the titles but I think that would be good for perhaps the following TakeOver event. Cool seeing Mojo and Zack win, the Tag Division is sure on fire and unpredictable down in full sail.

Bayley vs Becky next week is gonna be super. 

*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

mezomi said:


> If we are doing predictions, I'll give it a shot too.
> 
> NXT Champions
> 
> Finn Balor > Hideo Itami (Zayn is a possibility here before Corbin) > Baron Corbin > Apollo Crews > Chad Gable or Tyler Breeze
> 
> NXT Womens Champions
> 
> Sasha Banks > Bayley > Dana Brooke > An Australian girl
> 
> NXT Tag Team Champions
> 
> Blake and Murphy > Enzo and Cass > The Mechanics > Gable and Jordan > The Vaudevillians


I don't think a performance center guy will touch the NXT championship again for many years.


----------



## PimentoSlice

-Bayley vs. Charlotte was a good back and forth match, sloppy in some places, at one point while both girls where setting up a spot on the turnbuckle, it looked like both girls had some miscommunication and it just looked awkward.Aside from that gaffe, I think this was easily Bayley best match in NXT and I look forward to seeing if she can have a better match with Becky next week. 

-I had read reports by someone online that was at the NXt taping's that the Rhyno Vs Samoa Joe was unnecessarily too long, I couldn't disagree more, I thought that match was great. Both guys worked well off each other and I enjoyed every minute of that match.

- The backstage segment with the Vaudevillians and Regal was interesting in that they subtlety announced that the Vaudevillians would have a manager to take care of Alexa at the NXT special. But who will it be? Should be a nice surprise who ever it is.

Nothing else in the episode really caught my attention.Opening match and main event are well worth a watch though.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I really liked the Joe/Rhyno match. That was probably the best Joe has looked in a long time. Decently long match and he didn't looked completely gassed five minutes in. Hopefully his matches continue to improve until we get the Joe of old back.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol @ "Apollo Crews". Looks like PTP finally motivated Big 'Zeke to get some cuts. Gahd I hope Black Adrian Neville can find some damn charisma between now and Takeover.

Mmm... Gionna Daddio. I love me some white hoodrats.

Enzo and Cass not winning the titles in their backyard is truly baffling. 

Bayley winning the Women's championship will be a really special moment, let's hope they don't miss the boat trying to swerve us like with this Zo and Cass thing.


----------



## BuzzKillington

This is adorable and a prime example of why Bayley is one of the best baby faces in wrestling:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629120101413863424


----------



## Fandangohome

This whole time i've been utterly convinced that Enzo and Cass would win the Belts in Brooklyn, what the hell are they thinking, they've really screwed this one up. Really, the Vaudevillians? Blake and Murphy better retain, i'd take a bland but functional proper team over a team with a gimmick that has zero chance of succeeding on the main roster.

And the crowd sucked, is this the last show of a 4hr taping or something?


----------



## Braylyt

It breaks my heart seeing you guys discuss Mojo Rawley during Ultima Lucha. If only you knew.

Anyway this was a pretty good episode. The opener was solid and I enjoyed the main event.
I think it's time for Regal to pass the torch as GM and start managing the Vaudevillans. They're great characters but I feel like they're missing some minor final touch, partnering with a legend like Regal could only elevate them.


----------



## mezomi

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't think a performance center guy will touch the NXT championship again for many years.


If Baron Corbin loses to Samoa Slow I might take that back but they seem to be grooming him for a potential mega heel champion run that will actually draw heat. Chad Gable is unlikely though.

I kind of agree with you on being annoyed at all of the indie wrestlers getting the spotlight, but unfortunately its best for business for WWE to continue this pattern as it could possibly give them a third touring brand and it limits the growth of the indies. I'd love for the regular guys to get fifteen minutes of ring time more often though. FCW seemed to do that more often. I recall a good match with Rollins vs Viktor and some with Sandow. Its saddening to here of these talents doing so good on live events but not getting to show it because of how NXT has evolved.


----------



## Bearodactyl

-That tiny Bayley fan was just adorable. Crying over getting a head band. :dead3

-New female debut? Or just a new alliance? All I know is this is going to lead to three 2 guy 1 girl teams down in NXT. Guess that means Jordan should start looking for a diva that is ready, willing and Gable to help them out as well :lmao

-"WhosYoDaddio" best twitter handle ever :rusevyes

-Breeze killed it. DON'T TOUCH ME to the ref :ti


----------



## jacobrgroman

bayley/charlotte match was great. can't wait to see the hugger vs the lass kicker.

liked the bull vignettes. nice to see a more serious and determined dempsey rather than the comedic stuff we saw last week (which I enjoyed too btw). I wonder if he'll get a match at takeover and against whom.

curious who the villains will use to keep bliss at bay. was really hoping for a BAMF/team SAWFT/villains/mechanics fatal four way for the titles. if cass and zo indeed do not get the title in brooklyn I certainly hope they are main roster bound.


----------



## Fandangohome

So this Vaudevillians manager has to be female so they can attack Alexa (because Chivalry prevents it from being a male), and has to be someone to fit in with the Strongman gimmick. There's not actually anyone presently in NXT who fits that criteria, or would actually suit the old fashioned gimmick.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Why in the shit are they not doing Enzo/Cass vs BAMF in Brooklyn? I'm confused. Corbin is firmly in the fast forward role for me, if he's just going to beat jobbers by rock bottoming himself every week like he has done since debuting, I'm not wasting my time watching his matches.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I swear to god Owens looks fatter every time I see him. Was it really so much to ask that he keep the weight he lost off?


----------



## thomasbroad

I'm hopeful that Enzo/Cass will get added + a few more teams.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Vaudevillians are not both strongmen - but more old timey entertainment acts sorta deal. I think a classic pin-up girl look, or even a American burlesque showgirl type could work for the gimmick to be added to their act. 

Or they could just add already fan favorite Leva Bates (Ol' Blue Pants)


----------



## Knocks

Not a fan of Vaudevillains getting an immediate title rematch after being screwed by Bliss, when Zo and Cass weren't afforded one after the same thing happened to them, even AFTER they beat BAMF in the six-person tag. Meh.

Apart from that, enjoyed the show. Fell asleep towards the end of Joe/Rhyno, not because it was a bad match though, I was just super tired :jim


----------



## LunaticAmbrose

#WeWantCrowe 

Seriously, he's gotta be next NXT champ. I want him to win the title from Balor at the Special in December or at the fist special of the year in February. Balor/Crowe feud would be gold.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Knocks said:


> Not a fan of Vaudevillains getting an immediate title rematch after being screwed by Bliss, *when Zo and Cass weren't afforded one after the same thing happened to them*, even AFTER they beat BAMF in the six-person tag. Meh.
> 
> Apart from that, enjoyed the show. Fell asleep towards the end of Joe/Rhyno, not because it was a bad match though, I was just super tired :jim


After Regal mentioned 'containing Alexa', I'm now certain Carmella will be involved somehow, and as a result Enzo and Cass will be added.


----------



## GTL

After last week's excellent show, this was bad. Started well with a good match that meant something. After that tho.... 

another Corbin squash. A Breeze squash. Rhyno vs Samoa Joe. Does anyone really think they are the future of WWE? Mechanics and Hype Bros OK and good to see Mechanics getting more time and Rawley getting a better moveset. Wasted episode overall, and in the longer of the two squashes, they even brought in a non-PC wrestler.


----------



## mrdiamond77

I liked the Charlotte/Bayley match. The rest was ok. Not the best episode but looking forward to Bayley vs Becky.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's NXT: 

- Charlotte Vs. Bayley = It feels like they are giving Bayley a bit of a rushed push to have her step in and fill the void left by Charlotte, Becky, and Sasha. But still, this was a VERY good match. I was very impressed with both girls here. The counter wrestling and closing sequence were all great. And even though, like I said, it is a tad rushed to get her to the this point, Bayley winning was very satisfying. 

- Michael Cole interviews Kevin Owens = Owens is such a great asshole personality. I love listening to him talk and shit talk Cole. And him accusing Regal of possibly screwing him out of the title was hilarious. Also, a great set up for making his match with Balor a Ladder Match! I am so down for that it isn't even funny! I kept hoping Owens would push Cole out of his chair though. 

- The change in Bull's character seems weird. I thought he was a wrecking ball that killed people? Shouldn't he be at least naturally strong to some degree? I can understand the losses to Corbin, Rhyno, and Breeze having a negative impact on him and his career, and I appreciate that attempt at loses causing character development (I'm assuming that is the intent anyway) but I almost feel like I'm looking at a completely different guy. 

- Corbin kills another jobber. I hope they have a feud lined up for Corbin. As I've said before, there is value to building someone up as a beast and then giving him a feud. 

- Poor Bayley was out of breath during that bit with Regal. Bayley Vs. Becky for a title shot at Sasha Banks in Brooklyn. Like I said, Bayley's winning ways feels a bit rushed and she's clearly going to beat Becky and Sasha to take the title, but hey, its great to see Bayley doing well! 

- I always love getting a dose of Tyler Breeze. And yes...BREEZE VS. LIGER IN BROOKLYN!!! I'm down for that! It says a lot for Breeze that they trust him with a match like this. I also loved the video package for Liger. 

- Uhaa Nation/Apollo Crews makes his debut at Takeover. We'll see what he's got. I wish he'd keep the name Uhaa Nation because that name is just cooler. 

- Balor interviewed by Byron Saxton = Solid interview. Balor hasn't always come across well in promos and interviews, but he got by in this one OK. 

- The Hype Bros Vs. Dawson and Wilder = God, when did NXT get so many tag teams? Its like a division sprung up out of nowhere. I only wish Lucha Dragons and Ascension were still around to bulk it up even more. Hype Bros get the win. I actually like their finisher and it is nice to see Ryder actually hit the Rough Ryder instead of having it countered into everyone's finisher for the squash matches he's thrown into. Dawson and Wilder being sore losers about also indicated a further direction for them, which is good. 

- Vaudevillains meet with Regal = Yeah! You do not exploit chivalry! lol. Vaudevillains gets a rematch for the tag team gold at Takeover. I'm down for that! 

- Bull lifted the tire....see Bull wasn't really that out of shape to begin with. 

- Joe's 1st NXT theme was garbage, so anything else is an improvement, but his new one sounds like it was made with this intent. 






Matcfh itself was solid. It was a basic Samoa Joe match with some cool spots sprinkled in. Rhyno trying to set up the Rhyno-driver kind of made him look dumb because he basically set up the Muscle Buster for Joe. Oh well. 

Solid show this week that got me more excited for Takeover in Brooklyn and the main highlight was a great match between Charlotte and Bayley, punctuated with a great win for Bayley. Good stuff NXT!


----------



## Bullydully

Great match between Bayley and Charlotte. Bayley winning the NXT Title at takeover should be a special moment. 

As much as I loved their match in Japan, I wasn't too high about Owens/Balor being the Title match at the next special, but with the announcement of the ladder match, I can now say I'm really looking forward to it. Owens was gold as per usual in his interview btw.

Joe and Rhyno put on a very stiff and solid main event. Joe has impressed me a lot lately in his matches, although he's not been at the centre of any fueds atm. I do hope he makes his presence felt in some sort of way at Takeover. 

Takeover does seem to be shaping up pretty nicely now, but I am a bit disappointed at Enzo/Cass not being in the Tag Title match since I was hoping they'd win the Titles in Brooklyn. Still hoping they manage to find their way in to the match.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Balor/Owens in a ladder match at Takeover will be great, really looking forward to it. It looks like Enzo & Cass won't be in the tag title match at Takeover which is disappointing, having them win the titles in Brooklyn seemed like a no brainer.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg

I will be at Takeover in Brookcity, and if Enzo and Cass aren't in the tag team title match, I'm interfering in the match and powerbombing every single person in that damn ring.

PS Alexa Bliss is fkn fine as hell


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Finally, a good solid episode. I have been feeling like recent episodes have been somehow lacking. Too many enhancement matches, and though this episode had two of them, there was enough substance to make up for it.

Bayley/Charlotte was a great match and reminded me of how good Bayley can be. I had sort of lost some interest in her as sometimes I feel her character hurts her in ring ability. That was not the case in this match and I loved it. Stoked for her against Becky Lynch.

Even though I obviously had been aware of Liger/Breeze for months the announcement was still very fun for me. The video for Liger was cool and I was happy the announcers were putting it over so big. Great job.

Finally Joe showed me a bit something in his match against Rhino. This was a good, solid match - nothing special but not lacking either. Samoa Joe was once my favorite wrestler - the catalyst for me getting into the indies- and I really want to see him succeed in NXT. I hope he gets a real feud sooner rather than later. Wonder what his role at Takeover will be?


----------



## Chrome

They REALLY need to get Baron in a feud or something, the squash matches are beyond repetitive at this point. I'd expect this kinda shit on the main roster, but not in NXT.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They're really dropping the ball if they don't do a "Balor attacked Itami" angle after the PPV. The last 2 specials have ended in a swerve(3 if you thought Zayn was getting DQed against Neville) so it would be a huge disappointment for the show to close after Balor grabs the title.*


----------



## Fandangohome

One question, who was the Blonde in the Bullfit segment? Damn...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Gionno Daddio :woolcock She so fine.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Not a huge fan of the Bayley-to-Belly kickout in the Bayley-Charlotte match. I felt like the story of the match could've been told without it and it needlessly weakened the finisher imo. Charlotte seemingly having a big smile on her face while kicking out looked awful too.


----------



## Oxidamus

Chrome said:


> They REALLY need to get Baron in a feud or something, the squash matches are beyond repetitive at this point. I'd expect this kinda shit on the main roster, but not in NXT.


They have reason now. More than they had some months ago at least. Now it's to annoy people and let him display some braggadocio every typical NXT fan hates.

The NXT booking has never been good outside of a few talents. It's the *exact* same as Raw, the differences being one show is 50 minutes long and the good part takes up 2/5ths of that, whereas the other is like two and a half hours and the good part often takes up 1/10th of that at max.


----------



## Mr. Socko

LunaticAmbrose said:


> #WeWantCrowe
> 
> Seriously, he's gotta be next NXT champ. I want him to win the title from Balor at the Special in December or at the fist special of the year in February. Balor/Crowe feud would be gold.


Anything but this. He's been mediocre at best. There are far more deserving talents on the roster right now.


----------



## Jersey

Mr Heisenberg said:


> Alexa Bliss is fkn fine as hell


 Yes she is.:grin2:


----------



## Geeee

Was Byron Saxton wearing purple lipstick?


----------



## bonkertons

Didn't know where else to post this but - I want to go to Takeover BK but none of my friends are into wrestling. Can you still have a good time at these things going by yourself? Tickets seem pretty cheap so I've been considering it. Thanks.


----------



## LaMelo

bonkertons said:


> Didn't know where else to post this but - I want to go to Takeover BK but none of my friends are into wrestling. Can you still have a good time at these things going by yourself? Tickets seem pretty cheap so I've been considering it. Thanks.


I've been with friends before but we had three seats all in different sections and I still had a Great time!


----------



## bonkertons

Ted said:


> I've been with friends before but we had three seats all in different sections and I still had a Great time!


Thanks! All the confirmation I needed. Been obsessed with NXT this past year and have to take advantage of them coming to my area - especially for a Takeover special. Gonna be awesome.


----------



## Screwball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631179245494996992This vignette :mark: 

@december_blue


----------



## december_blue

Magnificent Steiner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631179245494996992This vignette :mark:
> 
> @december_blue


Ah, finally!!!!! Can't wait. The Perfect 10 has arrived.


----------



## LaMelo

It is almost Bayley time! :bayley


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Finally decided to check out one of these. Not bad.

Bayley, Hype Bros., Rhyno and Joe were my favorites on this show. 

Isn't Mojo the guy who got a lot of hate on here a few months ago? Doesn't seem that bad to me and him and Ryder make a pretty good team.

RHYNO VS. JOE!! :mark: I had no idea Rhyno was in NXT. I miss seeing the Gore every week.

Good main event, glad to see Joe is also here now. Would have loved to see him in WWE during his prime, but I guess it's better late than never.


----------



## chargebeam

Pro-tip: If you hate the watermark that says NXT ORLANDO FLORIDA in the top corner (like I do), go to the On demand section!


----------



## Phaedra

People calling Crowe mediocre ... I can't fucking even. I don't much like the theme, and he's not had much of a story but fuck me is he just one of the best wrestlers they have rn. He's got this ferocious frantic style that I can just watch endlessly. 

Have y'all got to the bull fit segment? lol. Iron sharpens Iron ... wonder if he's fighting Uhaa, that would be some laugh.


----------



## chargebeam

Perfect 10!


----------



## wkc_23

I really enjoy that perfect 10 gimmick.


----------



## Bayley <3

As someone who isn't familiar with this perfect 10 gimmick, what exactly is it?


----------



## wkc_23

I rate that finisher.... A PERFECT 10! 10!10! 10! 10!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Is there no NXT next Wednesday?


----------



## Braylyt

I'd settle for Joe getting squashed by Corbin over him getting fired


Imagine that heat :zayn3


----------



## Count Vertigo

So Corbin sucks on the mic too. Bad in ring skills and laughable build weren't enough. Dunno why they are so high on this guy.


----------



## wkc_23

Corbin sucks at everything. So glad Joe squashed him just then :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Mojo Rawley's 20 seconds of screen time is far too much imo. He should just go and join New Day and be their butler.

I really wish Steve Cutler would get more TV time. I've really liked him in the ring, and he's got the look. Would like to hear him talk.


----------



## wkc_23

Look at this unmasked Kane rip off.


----------



## Bayley <3

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show: 

- Ladder Match between Owens and Balor is official..sweetness! 

- Solomon Crowe Vs. Tye Dillenger = So have they just given up on Crowe or what? Decent reintroduction for Tye I guess. 

- Hype Bros bit...yeah that wasn't funny. 

- God the crowd is really letting Corbin have it now. I like Corbin more as a monster heel and to be honest, I was thinking Samoa Joe would come out seconds before it happened. I wasn't a fan of the verbal exchange because to me, if you are going to throw two monsters together, I just want to see them fight. The fight itself was fine and I was surprised they had Corbin get knocked out by Joe with the clutch. It is amazing to see him in a weakened state though. 

- So is Bull Dempsey coming back as a mighty force? We'll see. 

- I love Tyler Breeze's selfie promos. Just saying. 

- Finn Balor Vs. Marcus Louis = Is Marcus ever going to let his hair grow back? Oh well, nice enhancement match for the champ. The brawl between Owens and Finn after the match was fine too. 

- Alexa really soft handed them on those slaps. Come on gal! Get that heat and let it fly! I wonder how The VVs are going to neutralize her though. 

- They really want Crews to be a big deal? Hope he pays off. 

- Nice to have Sasha around to observe the number one contenders match. And yes, she was great at the both. When she snapped at Rich, I lol'd. 

- Becky Vs. Bayley = Solid match, and a nice feel good win for Bayley. Now we have the title match set for Takeover, and it looks like Bayley is going to win the title, if I had to guess. 

Main event was good. Couple of other neat things like Barlor/Owens and Joe/Corbin, but not too much else. OK show this week.


----------



## dirty24

Bayley is terrible. She's just so uncoordinated, everything looks awkward. Obviously she's winning the title but it doesn't make her a good wrestler. 

Balor/Owens ladder match is going to be amazing.


----------



## CM Chump

I can't believe they are already going to feed JoE to somebody. We hardly knew ya.


----------



## chargebeam

NXT is the only show on WWE TV right now where the main-event are matches we ACTUALLY wanna see (the complete opposite of Raw)

Awesome match from both Becky and Bayley.


----------



## THANOS

dirty24 said:


> Bayley is terrible. She's just so uncoordinated, everything looks awkward. Obviously she's winning the title but it doesn't make her a good wrestler.
> 
> Balor/Owens ladder match is going to be amazing.


I wouldn't call her terrible but she's certainly not very good in the ring, mediocre at best. She's not very strong on the mic either to be honest. The best thing she has going for her is her likable personality, which won't fly on the main roster without some form of elite talent to back it up, because Dunn and Vince don't like her "look".


----------



## CruelAngel77

I'm glad Solomon Crowe's short fatass is filling the CJ Parker position. There is plenty of room at the bottom for chubsters.


----------



## PimentoSlice

Ty Dillinger's perfect 10 gimmick came off really poor Tonight. I know from reading online reports his perfect 10 gimmick is very over but it was not good here. Maybe the next time we see him it'll be better? I doubt it but good luck to the guy.

It was cool to see Baron Corbin finally getting confidence on the mic and I look forward to seeing what he can do against a legit competitor like Samoa Joe.

I was really looking forward to the main event to see what Bayley and Becky could do given a good amount of time and wow...was that a boring match. Nothing really went wrong, but it was just a forgettable match, both girls just went out there and had a uneventful match. Maybe they just don't have chemistry or maybe one of them is overrated? I'm sure Sasha will bring out the best in Bayley, she did it for Becky and that match is still the best thing Becky has been part of during her time in NXT. 

Decent show.


----------



## Panzer

Will there be an NXT episode next week the Wednesday before Brooklyn? I suspect it's just a recap episode.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT was pretty good. I liked Joe coming out to confront Corbin. And the main event was on point!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

So Enzo and Cass won't have a match?... At all?... In their own backyard? The least they could do is have them accompany Carmella to the ring vs Alexa Bliss. But no, "we had to make room on the card for Jushin 'Thousand year old' Liger." Mind fucking boggled.


----------



## mattheel

Phaedra said:


> People calling Crowe mediocre ... I can't fucking even. I don't much like the theme, and he's not had much of a story but fuck me is he just one of the best wrestlers they have rn. He's got this ferocious frantic style that I can just watch endlessly.
> 
> Have y'all got to the bull fit segment? lol. Iron sharpens Iron ... wonder if he's fighting Uhaa, that would be some laugh.


That might be true about Crowe. But the fact is that they have not even come close to showcasing it yet.


----------



## mattheel

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So Enzo and Cass won't have a match?... At all?... In their own backyard? The least they could do is have them accompany Carmella to the ring vs Alexa Bliss. But no, "we had to make room on the card for Jushin 'Thousand year old' Liger." Mind fucking boggled.


Umm...Alexa and Carmella aren't having a match, are they?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

mattheel said:


> Umm...Alexa and Carmella aren't having a match, are they?


That's the point. They won't be there in any shape or form. If they don't want them to win the titles right now fine, but at least give them a half assed reason for being there. They could easily put aside 10 minutes for Bliss/Carmella, let Zo and Cass do her intro. Have Carmella get the upper hand and Bliss run away and get counted out. Fans get to see the hometown heroes, they get the biggest pop ever and we get continuation on a feud that hasn't been resolved.


----------



## mattheel

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> That's the point. They won't be there in any shape or form. If they don't want them to win the titles right now fine, but at least give them a half assed reason for being there. They could easily put aside 10 minutes for Bliss/Carmella, let Zo and Cass do her intro. Have Carmella get the upper hand and Bliss run away and get counted out. Fans get to see the hometown heroes, they get the biggest pop ever and we get continuation on a feud that hasn't been resolved.


I'm with you. A little strange that they aren't there. Still don't agree with Bliss/Carmella because they just aren't in an angle anymore. They are clearly bringing up a new girl to feud with alongside of B&M v The Vaudevillains so there's no real reason to go back to bliss/carmella. But they shouldn't have a problem doing something with them. Hell...if you're wanting to transition Enzo and Cass to the main roster, have em put over Chad and Gable or something. Or just have them squash the ascension.


----------



## Sweettre15

Ok good enhancement match for Dillinger and Crowe. Crowe's finally showing more of his explosive arsenal but I'm still waiting for the lightbulb to go off with him character wise.

Dillinger on the other hand....I can't wait to see more


----------



## Sweettre15

So another solid night for NXT

*- Nice enhancement match between Dillinger and Crow

- Nice Buildup for the Joe and Corbin feud albeit last minute

- Solid match between Becky and Bayley...definitely happy with this whole Bayley:Road to Redemption thing they have going here

- Solid build to the Owens and Balor Ladder match

- Alexa Bliss continues to do well with her bitchy heel persona

- Tyler Breeze's promo for Takeover is pretty entertaining too. He's been a solid full package talent in NXT and he's a greatly Prima Donna heel.

- Can't wait till Apollo/Uhaa Debuts*


----------



## Tamaur

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So Enzo and Cass won't have a match?... At all?... In their own backyard? The least they could do is have them accompany Carmella to the ring vs Alexa Bliss. But no, "we had to make room on the card for Jushin 'Thousand year old' Liger." Mind fucking boggled.


Yeah, remember when Enzo and Cass lost the match, everybody was like " they are keeping the match for the PPV " when they are doing nothing. Enzo, Cass and Breeze are sharing the same problems, they can't develop. 

They are incredible talents and they have so much potential but instead of giving them a chance of showing a character, NXT only allow them to have stupid matches again and again and again without any chances to expend their characters.


----------



## Genking48

Kinda liked what little I saw from Dillinger, but I despise his gimmick, Perfect 10 gimmick seems like such a 'meh' gimmick, he'll have to change it up if he's to become something.

A proper feud for Corbin (this time with promo work) and a feud with a development talent for Joe, nice...the lack of facial expressions from Corbin still bothers me though.

Breeze vs Japan, I love it.


----------



## Fandangohome

Don't see the fuss with the Perfect 10 gimmick. All he does is say Ten. I like Dillinger though, so if it gets him over with the fans and brass, then good for him.


----------



## TripleG

The Problem with a Perfect 10 gimmick is that it reminds me of Bo Derek.


----------



## Erik.

Once again, no Gable no care.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT should have signed Shibata instead of KENTA. Shibata can do everything KENTA can do, plus he is taller, younger, and better looking. The only downside is that Shibata can't speak English very well. He could learn tho!


----------



## Genking48

Leon Knuckles said:


> NXT should have signed Shibata instead of KENTA. Shibata can do everything KENTA can do, plus he is taller, *younger, and better looking*. The only downside is that Shibata can't speak English very well. He could learn tho!


That last one is up for debate I'll say, but to my knowledge Shibata is one year older than Hideo.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Genking48 said:


> That last one is up for debate I'll say, but to my knowledge Shibata is one year older than Hideo.


Okay, you're right about the age. But Shibata carries that presence that KENTA doesn't have.


----------



## Old School Icons

NXT this week...

Tye Dillinger finally arrives but... bit underwhelmed by the gimmick. Early days but it just seems like a knock off "Yes" chant with numbers. Hopefully he'll get mic time to explain the ten stuff and be a douche about it. 

Up next in his wrestling gear Mojo says to Ryder "I've been blowing you up all night!"

No way they did that in one take 
:Rollins

Corbin squashes not one but TWO. :surprise:

Samoa Joe comes out and I'm sorry if I ruin his new theme for you but... the sound between the intro and the main part sounds like a flushing toilet. I do like the main part, nod head worthy.

Joe Vs Corbin is intriguing, glad they are actually doing something with Corbin for Takeover rather than another yawn yawn yawn squash. Joe still has one of my favorite submission moves so it was good to see it unleashed again.

Bullfit continues. Would be hilarious if he came back after all that still fat for a great swerve. "Sorry I just couldn't be bothered after a week!" :lol

Tyler Breeze cuts a decent promo on Liger. No idea how this match will turn out next week.

Marcus Louis, the only man with more stupid facial expressions than Dean Ambrose in WWE :lol 

Finn Balor of course defeated mini Kane and then we get Kevin Owens with a good old beat down which Balor sold like a true champ.

Vaudevillains get bitch slapped again. I am genuinely shocked that Cass/Enzo will not be involved in that tag team match or Takeover at all still! Must be being called up surely? Not really excited about the tag team title match without them but I wonder who the challengers will bring in? Carmella would be odd without Enzo and Cass so I think it will be one of the two gals who recently got their official NXT names.

Sasha Banks appears. This makes the episode decent almost immediately. The rest of the commentary team was terrible while she was there :lol

Becky Vs Bayley was a good main event. Bayley wins which I was pleased about and a nice stand off to end the show.


----------



## BuzzKillington

:clap


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Bayley ain't ready to carry that women's division. 

Speaking of which? Who is even left in the division? Bayley, Alexa Bliss, Dana Brooke, Emma & Blue Pants?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Bayley ain't ready to carry that women's division.
> 
> Speaking of which? Who is even left in the division? Bayley, Alexa Bliss, Dana Brooke, Emma & Blue Pants?


Gionna Daddio is gonna debut soon. :yoda


----------



## Masked Janos

See Dillinger getting a bit of heat for the Perfect 10 thing... I agree the gimmick is stale HOWEVER I found myself genuinely laughing out loud when he slowly raises his arms up to do the boob grope "TEN" signs. Crowd was into it, facial expressions and mannerisms were hilarious.

I was entertained, which means I guess it does the job? Had no interest in him before this gimmick and am impressed... it's silly and perfect for lower-mid card hilarity.


----------



## Fandangohome

One minor issue with heel Alexa, correct me if i'm wrong, but she was the one who joined an *already heel* team, why is she now being positioned as being a borderline psychopath, when she was a smiling babyface a couple months back, who only joined Blake and Murphy to piss Carmella off? Now she's gone batshit crazy, and they're pretty much still the same, painfully laid back outside the ring yet heels in it. Odd dynamic there.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Genuinely enjoyed the Joe / Corbin brawl. Probably the first time I've felt like Corbin bought some of those very legit fighting skills to the table with that very nice striking and physicality and Joe was a beast as well. There was a real sense of urgency about it and because of the way Corbin has been booked (still think it's been counter productive to his long term development) the one positive is that the End of Days feels like a very dangerous finisher.

I think Joe's getting back to his best shape again and I think working with someone like him, especially the style he worked could be evaluable long term for Corbin. I really want their Takeover match to be a complete brawl, could be really fun and something we haven't seen in NXT yet.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

The main event was pretty good, interesting to see how the womens division will be after Sasha/Becky/Charlotte leave for good. Bayley, Dana, Emma, Eva, and the two new Australian Divas will probably be having the majority of matches for the next few months.


----------



## GTL

The first episode has very little. The Joe/Corbin match does at least develop a plot. Episode 2: Got big hopes for the Gable Jordan Crowe Neville match and Apollo Crews never disappoints. Episode 3 looks short. Must be planning some more segments to go in there


----------



## kuo24

I want more Tye Dillinger on my TV. Perfect 10! Perfect 10! Perfect 10!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

At last a proper feud for Corbin. Against Joe nonetheless which should be interesting.


----------



## JustJoel

Really enjoyed NXT. I feel like that was the best episode I've seen for a stretch. Any show that opens with Regal is :mark: I don't care for him on commentary, but backstage he really is brilliant...unless he needs to find a door:lol

Not digging Dillinger - The gimmick doesn't work as a heel for me, in the same way Sandow as a heel didn't work: It's comedically obnoxious, which makes the babyface seem like a bully - audible booing for Crowe when he fired up on Tye during it. Still, was a solid match though.

The Corbin match for Takeover is a nice pairing, and a good segment for the most part. Liked the Vaudevillians segment as well with Bliss.

Fun match w/Balor and the guy who should replace Rowan in the Wyatt Family:lol Seriously, DO IT~! WHEN BRAY TAKES OFF THE SHEEP MASK TO REVEAL _THAT_ FACE:mark::lmao

Main was solid as well, and really thought it was an entertaining _show_. No big matches given out, but a good variety of segments and well executed. I have to say that I don't buy the idea that NXT is only or mainly good because it's only one hour. First, it's actually ~15minutes longer than a typical 1hr TV show (no commercials) and doesn't recap Raw or Smackdown (and rarely recaps NXT itself). Add in those things and it could easily be a 2hr TV show without it actually being any longer.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Leon Knuckles said:


> NXT should have signed Shibata instead of KENTA. Shibata can do everything KENTA can do, plus he is taller, younger, and better looking. The only downside is that Shibata can't speak English very well. He could learn tho!


They didn't, they signed Kenta because Shibata wasn't what they were looking for. Get over it.



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Bayley ain't ready to carry that women's division.
> 
> Speaking of which? Who is even left in the division? Bayley, Alexa Bliss, Dana Brooke, Emma & Blue Pants?


Don't forget Seth Rollins "Other Woman" Zahra Schreiber aka Female Corey Graves.


----------



## Bullydully

Just caught up with the show this week and it was the best in quite a while. Joe/Corbin and Owens/Balor segments were hype, as if I wasn't already hyped as fuck for the Ladder match. The Main Event was great too and Banks/Bayley should be top notch aswell.


----------



## Chr1st0

I'm hoping the Vaudevillians unveil Bull Dempsey as The Bearded Lady in their attempt to handle Alexa Bliss.

Corban/Joe feud was kind of obvious to me but I feel like it was a waste of Corban's heat.

Will be interesting to how the womens division will shape up post takeover I thought the two new Aussie girls have looked good but it will probably be Dana and Emma for a while.


----------



## Knocks

Looks like these matches are happening at TakeOver too, via HHH's Twitter:










Eva/Carmella should be... fun. What's the deal though? 3 hours? Dark matches?


----------



## LaMelo

I thought Dillinger was a jobber but he impressed me with that win. I like his finisher.


----------



## Cleavage

Enzo not winning the tag titles in brooklyn tho:mj2


----------



## JBLoser

Bayley :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

That segment was really good. Sasha's so GREAT on the mic and heeled it up like crazy.


----------



## ironcladd1

Get the hype bros off my screen fpalm


----------



## dirty24

Enzo and Cass suck. Can't believe they're so popular - mediocre wrestling skills, say the same thing every week? Big deal. It's not funny.


----------



## JBLoser

Gable :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

Oh I'm bummed that Zo and Cass aren't going to be on the actual live special. very disappointing for the fan in me


----------



## GREEK FREAK

NXT is getting really bad. So many squash matches with all these jobbers.


----------



## DoubtGin

WWE NXT ‏@WWENXT 
NEXT WEEK ON #WWENXT : A blockbuster #8ManTagTeam match from #NXTBrooklyn ! 










Looks like the announced matches (image posted by another user above) will indeed be shown next week. So the original tapings were just for the fans there.


----------



## ironcladd1

Corbin really does need to tighten up that gut of his :cool2


----------



## JBLoser

Spears said:


> NXT is getting really bad. So many squash matches with all these jobbers.


Eh... better to keep a variety going than to consistently dole out the same matches week after week.

I don't really have a problem with the squash matches when there's at least (some) development progressing.


----------



## JBLoser

Also, LOL at Owens absolutely destroying Full Sail. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

KO ripped the crowd a new asshole.

hh


----------



## JBLoser

Say that shit, Owens. Say it!


----------



## ironcladd1

This Owens promo on the crowd is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Abisial

Not the biggest fan of Owens, but damn he looked weak as fuck there.


----------



## Phaedra

ironcladd1 said:


> Corbin really does need to tighten up that gut of his :cool2


We were literally just discussing that. It has certainly decreased, but i think it's actually just skin, because he looks like someone who lost weight very fast and the skin is still there (if that makes sense) 

but anyway. moving on. 

That segment with Balor, I fucking fully expected him to fucking fly lol. Can you even imagine, during brock vs Undertaker if they recreated that segment, only a red spotlight goes down and there is Balor sitting there in full demon makeup, just crouched like some sort of gargoyle on the top turnbuckle. he leaps and knocks out the undertaker. lights go on, he's gone. 

Obviously the referee would have to be out cold or something. But it would be a very good way to debut Balor, just have him showing up in matches in this way and taking out either baby faces (please) or heels, and then just disappearing. 

Heyman has a beast, he now needs a demon ... and a girl, but that's another post for another time lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

Spears said:


> NXT is getting really bad. So many squash matches with all these jobbers.


Well this week its understandable, the live special is Saturday so i guess they just wanna make everyone on the show look strong going in by having them destroy jobbers.


----------



## JBLoser

The show did its job and was a MUCH better go-home show than that crap they doled out on RAW on Monday.

I friggin' love Pixie Hulk and her facial expressions and the sensuality that comes off of her now. It's really amazing how GOOD of a heel she is. She's going to be huge.

My opinion on the show might be unpopular but, aye, whatever.


----------



## DGenerationMC

LOL @ the "Brooklyn sucks" chants.


Jesus Christ, those fans have lost it. Speaking of "losing it", Owens' definitely put them in their place. Kinda sad how NXT has kinda lost it's righteousness to a degree.


----------



## Deeds

I enjoyed the episode, there were quiet a few high points considering this was an NXT go-home show, aren't they normally those live specials?

Sasha's promo was good and Bayley snapping raised my interest in the match a 
bit.

The vaudevillain/Bliss bit was hilarious to me, I would've have loved to see them just cut a full promo while she just slaps them for the duration of it but they just no sell it and carry on.

Owens' promo was great, he made me twice as excited as I already was for the match and he absolutely destroyed the full sail crowd in spectacular fashion :dead3

Finn finally doing something to show a bit of character outside the paint was cool as well, he looked devious as fuck perched on the rope and creeped the hell out of me. Demon teleportation should be a regular thing for him going forward, Taker style.


----------



## TripleG

- Bayley Vs. Sasha Contract Signing = One of Bayley's weak points have always been the mic work, but she came off better than usual here. Sasha was great as usual. "There's a reason why Takeover is in Brooklyn and not here!" LOL! Anyways, this was a great segment to put a stamp on the build up before the big title match at Takeover. 

- Tyler Breeze Vs. Some Scrub = THANK YOU!!! Tyler beat somebody with the Super Model Kick!!! The superkick should be fucking dangerous! Not a regular move. Tyler's antics with Liger's mock mask were great to see too. 

- Enzo/Cass/Hype Bros 8 Man Tag squash = Fun to see. They got the 4 men over as a capable quartet without giving away the match they are building to next week. And hey! We even got a promo reaction from the opposing foursome! (I love Gable already!) I wish Raw would be booked that way more often. There comes a point when labeling tag matches with upcoming PPV opponents fighting each other stops being a preview just becomes giving the match away. 

- Joe squash match = Joe's old theme was horrible. This new one is just funny. Fine and quick to further build Joe to his match at Takeover. Corbin getting his revenge on Joe for last week was no surprise. 

- Bull-Fit Bull Dempsey coming back next week = Well I guess we'll see if the training has paid off. 

- Blake and Murphy Vs. Fulton and Dawkins = Solid tag match to give the champs a win heading into the show. Not much else to it than that. As for the Vaudevillains stuff after the match, they REALLY want us to want VV to snap and beat the crap out of Alexa, huh? Haha. 

- Owens promo to close the show = Owens calls the NXT fans the "John Cena of Wrestling fans" LOL! That's a burn if there ever was one. He really laid into them, huh? Anyways, outstanding promo from Owens. The fight between the two to close out was good enough without giving anything away. 

Good and solid go home show to provide build up to competitors and matches at Takeover. It was fine for that.


----------



## safc-scotty

Chad Gable is quickly becoming one of my favourites on NXT.


----------



## PimentoSlice

-Really enjoyed that contract signing, probably my favorite one I've ever seen on NXT. I felt Bayley's facial expressions were very good and I love how Sasha was making fun of the crowd, even mocking Bayley's biggest fan multiple times. Bayley although awkward on the mic, I think she did well and I liked her anger at the end of the segment.

-I thought Tyler using the Supermodel kick as a finisher to win his match was a step in the right direction and then he had to do the Beauty shot...Hopefully he sticks with the Supermodel kick going forward.

-I found it interesting seeing Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady,Carmella, Mojo Rawley, and Zack Ryder all in the same ring, they really looked like a stable. Maybe it's just because they all share the New York connection but it really looked like they fit well with each other. 

-First time Sawyer Fulton and Angelo Dawkins looked impressive Tonight, both guys still have no gimmicks but the crowd was finally behind them. Blake seems to be adding more cocky/sleazy taunts and I think he's clearly the more eccentric of the two. Murphy is the better wrestler but it'd be nice to see more personality from him to go along with his wrestling. Nice little match that actually showcased Fulton and Dawkins more than the Tag Champs. 

- I loved how Owens destroyed that spoiled Full sail crowd, great promo. 

Nice to see we will get to see the dark matches from NXT Brooklyn next Wednesday. I think Bull Dempsey and Elias Samson is the only match we wont get to see, but I don't think it's that big a loss.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol I can't believe Sasha went after Izzy like that, glad Bayley dragged her ass... you don't mess with the Bayleybots.


Loved the show, even watched the Balor segment. I don't mind squashes that progress the story. Best WWE go home show I've seen in ages.


----------



## Mox Girl

Liked the show this week! It was all hype for Takeover, but in a fun way.

- Good contract signing! Loved Bayley snapping and showing some fierceness! Go Bayley! Sasha really got under her skin in a perfect heel way.

- Fun 8 man tag, you knew who the winner would be but it was still enjoyable. Chad Gable is so funny btw :lol

- You knew Corbin was gonna attack Joe, predictable. But he needed some momentum I guess. His stomach looks so weird...

- Was the crowd chanting "come on Murphy let's go party?" during that tag match? :lmao The Vaudevillians are awesome  But I'm getting sick of Alexa constantly slapping them lol, I hope whoever they bring in gets her!

- They show that WWE 2K16 ad every week with Dean in it, always makes me smile 

- I don't even like Kevin Owens, but I appreciated him shutting down the crowd about Brooklyn, they were starting to annoy me by constantly booing the mention of it.

- OMG that visual of Finn sitting on the turnbuckle was sooooo awesome!! :mark: I love Finn so much!!


----------



## LaMelo

Bayley was ready to fight!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

:wow *@ that contract signing. Sasha destroyed Bayley on the mic. It took a great heel like her to bring some REAL fierceness out of Bayley. That feud with Emma was a complete waste of time. That segment was perfect.

Kevin Owens' Full Sail burial was amazing. THIS is the Owens we need on the main roster. Not the complacent, generic, chickenshit heel #14. I loved his promo and it reminded me why he's the best male performer in the business right now.*


----------



## jacobrgroman

much better go home show than raw.

I think everyone touched on pretty much everything in the show, no need to repeat what others have said.

I loved the "good morning, miss bliss/saved by the bell" reference english made to alexa in the villains/bamf segment. really thinking now it's going to be blue pants accompanying the villains in their tag match. I really kind of hope bamf lose the titles. I've nothing against them, but they're title reign has gotten real stale to me.


----------



## jacobrgroman

also, yeah, the FS crowd should stop being so full of themselves. bitching a fit because they got to see the first 6 takeovers/live specials and every single show taping and don't get this one.


----------



## thomasbroad

The sooner they realise Corbin should keep his shirt on the better. 

Roll on Brooklyn.


----------



## Old School Icons

Usually I'd full review the show with light hearted humor but time is against me this week.

I really enjoyed this go home NXT, the contract signing for Sasha/Bayley was great. The way it was written for cocky Sasha to verbally insult Bayley and convince herself she wouldn't do anything about it and then Bayley did do something about it was fantastic. 

The rest of the show was all watchable, I like Breeze's mocking of Liger, Gable becoming more of a hilarious douche and Corbin's end of days was impressive on Samoa Joe. 

The ending segment was just brilliant. Kevin Owens was on his heel A game destroying that crowd and Balor looked strong as well.

This show did its job, I'm looking forward to it more than Summerslam. Honestly.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

I just have to say that I'm super hyped for NXT Takeover, moreso than Summer Slam, I just know that's it's gonna be good


----------



## It's Yersel!

The KO and Sasha promos were absolutely brilliant, and Bayley and Tyler Breeze's were very good as well. 

Bayley's improving brilliantly in regards to psychology and promos.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Notes from last night:

Sasha killed it with that promo. I had a feeling Bayley would win in a passing of the torch but I wasn't really invested. Sasha sold that match so well and made Bayley super sympathetic. Now I want her to win.

Wish they gave Breeze more to do...or called him up. He's so good.

Joe/Corbin should be fun. Hopefully it ends in a draw so it goes longer.

Owens killed it.


----------



## Emerald guardian

Why does everyone actually have a problem with Full Sail booing Brooklyn? If we hate them for being annoying throughout the show then yeah I'm down for that, but them booing Brooklyn is hilarious to me. And plus as a Brit I thought everyone hated New Yorkers?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Bah Gawd that Kevin Owens promo though :banderas. They seriously need to let that man loose on the mic on the main roster, epic stuff.

Enjoyed the show this week from top to bottom. It's really what a go home show should look like; make everyone featured on the card look good and hype up the main events.

Super excited for NXT Takeover: Brooklyn and next week's episode.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Dash, Dawson, Gable and Jordan would actually make a great stable. They all had great chemistry together and were quite entertaining.


----------



## Erik.

The show was instantly better because it involved Chad Gable. :mark:

Owens promo was damn good. A shame they have him booked like this in NXT and then the completely opposite in the main roster.


----------



## Fandangohome

Few things:

1. I'd be OK if Owens opened every Raw with a mic, nice that in NXT they're letting him show his stuff, that promo against the crowd was awesome. Then followed by Balor's lame attempt at being threatening. I'd love Owens to win, it's not as if they're doing anything with him on Raw now, might as well put him back in NXT, where they're willing to use him properly

2. Liked the Bayley/Sasha signing, nice if we see a more determined Bayley on Saturday, Sasha using some cheap heat tactics to get Bayley over, good on her. You can see she gets it.

3. I love that the crowd is singing Barbie girl against Blake, shows it was worth making himself look ridiculous because it's got heat on him. Murphy needs to be better at crowd interaction, he should follow Blake's lead and start doing weird poses and such, doesn't need to dye his hair platinum blonde though. Also, i watched an older NXT episode earlier, and it's weird seeing Alexa as a face, this awesome heel run had made me forget how generic she was as a face. She needs to be a heel forever, she plays such a good bitch character. And they collectively did a good job on getting Fulton and Dawkins over, and Alexa is doing great getting the Vaudevillains over as a sympathetic team.

4. Joe has a hell of a job on his hands getting a good match out of Boring Corbin. 

5. Breeze vs Liger will either be terrible or amazing, i don't see a middle ground. Breeze is doing a good job getting me hyped to see him get his ass kicked, great heel work from him, why he's not on the main roster baffles me. 

6. Interested to see the debut of the artist formerly known as Uhaa Nation. Will probably be a spotfest, to show off his athleticism.


----------



## BK Festivus

Does anyone else ever find themselves playing Samoa Joe's new song in their head? It's so simple yet for some reason I find it really catchy.


----------



## Alright_Mate

As for this week the matches were meh.

In terms of promos, Kevin Owens, Sasha Banks & Chad Gable owned it this week :clap


----------



## Oxidamus

Owens' promo was fantastic. Sasha's was average as I'd expect from her. I'm not going to overrate that exceptionally normal promo.


----------



## Chrome

That Owens promo. :whoo

I'm at a point now where I'd rather see him win and stay in NXT. On NXT, he's treated like a big deal. On the main roster, he's the generic heel who's food for Cena and gets "Fat Owens Fat" signs highlighted by the bucktooth TV producer who doesn't know shit about wrestling.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I enjoyed the Sasha/Bayley contract signing. Sasha's promo was good and made me feel sympathy for Bayley, it also increased my interest for their match. Owen's promo at the end was great, and Balor appearing on the turnbuckle was awesome.


----------



## Brad Only

It's Yersel! said:


> Bayley's improving brilliantly in regards to psychology and promos.


Very true. Bayley is the only one that actually makes me twitch when she grabs a microphone. I WANT her to realize her persona and make tremendous verbal gold with that mic but it's like she projects her nervousness directly through the screen & it dismantles my nerves. 

The good thing is that she can use this to her advantage like what occurred this week. They can do the "sweet little firecracker" bit right now and pull it off.

The bad is that she still needs to improve a lot. Not just how she says her lines but her body language as well. I see tremendous opportunity for her & if WWE continues to work with her she could blossom into something great.


----------



## Brad Only

Chrome said:


> That Owens promo. :whoo
> 
> I'm at a point now where I'd rather see him win and stay in NXT. On NXT, he's treated like a big deal. On the main roster, he's the generic heel who's food for Cena and gets "Fat Owens Fat" signs highlighted by the bucktooth TV producer who doesn't know shit about wrestling.



Man I hate to agree with this. 


But I agree. That sign was so obvious a focal point of his entrance it made me want to punch WWE in it's corporate groin.


----------



## It's Yersel!

RojoBradRudo said:


> Very true. Bayley is the only one that actually makes me twitch when she grabs a microphone. I WANT her to realize her persona and make tremendous verbal gold with that mic but it's like she projects her nervousness directly through the screen & it dismantles my nerves.
> 
> The good thing is that she can use this to her advantage like what occurred this week. They can do the "sweet little firecracker" bit right now and pull it off.
> 
> The bad is that she still needs to improve a lot. Not just how she says her lines *but her body language as wel*l. I see tremendous opportunity for her & if WWE continues to work with her she could blossom into something great.


I think if/when(?) (Do we have any doubt that she'll win on Saturday?) she gets the win and the title against Sasha, that should relieve some of the nerves and hesitation within Bayley's character, because I do think that projection of nervousness is just her playing her role to the max, then we'll hopefully get a more confident Bayley.

I'm really glad you mentioned Body Language because I sort of wanted to mention that when I read your 1st sentence, haha. When the crowd started chanting for her on Thursday, I saw that she made no movement, she kept focused on Sasha and kept the mood serious. I also noticed William Regal intently looking at her at that point, which said to me that he was interested in seeing how she'd reacted under that sort of pressure. I have a feeling he'll have given her some positive feedback afterwards.


----------



## Brad Only

Dude not to be get tin' all "Brah....Breh" or whatever the lingo is here, but I thought EXACTLY the same thing about Regal. The reason I don't think her nervousness is all character is because of the way he's analyzing her. I also noticed her pat him on the back (or arm) as she stepped into the ring. It was just a weird genuine moment that made me wonder how much he & others are supporting her behind the scenes. Regardless, if it's all character she's doing one heck of a job.


----------



## Empress

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I enjoyed the Sasha/Bayley contract signing. Sasha's promo was good and made me feel sympathy for Bayley, it also increased my interest for their match. Owen's promo at the end was great, and Balor appearing on the turnbuckle was awesome.


I'm watching this week's NXT now and just finished with the Sasha/Bayley segment. Bayley is so full of heart and I love that she showed some fire in her. I don't mind her nervous tics. They enhance the character IMO. I hope she and Sasha bring it.

I hope the KO promo lives up to the hype that I've read so far. 

It's crazy how night and day NXT and the main roster are. The characters are more dynamic and storylines better.


----------



## Ryan93

That Owens promo on the Full Sail crowd.. Just damn.. Amazing.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I wonder if anybody knows what I mean when I say that I feel like Gable is straight outta Blue Mountain State with his character. 

That guy cracks me up! :bearo


----------



## Chr1st0

Spears said:


> NXT is getting really bad. So many squash matches with all these jobbers.


He ain't hyped


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Check out my NXT TAKEOVER: BROOKLYN review here. I have included GIFs for every match! 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/51786033-post1390.html


----------



## DoubtGin

NXT is going to be 90 minutes this time.


----------



## PraXitude

Is it live tonight? If taped, I am wondering when it was taped.


----------



## Crasp

PraXitude said:


> Is it live tonight? If taped, I am wondering when it was taped.


It was the one taped the night of the Brooklyn Takeover, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## The Bloodline

Yup it's the Brooklyn taping. I'm looking forward to see how it plays out on TV. Especially one of the match finishes that felt a bit botched. Should be a nice show. Unfortunately the Arena wasnt full yet when Enzo and Cass came out but their pop was still huge.


----------



## Bayley <3

I'm excited to see Zo and cass entrance in Brooklyn :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

HOW YOU DOIN'


----------



## Bayley <3

the reaction if they won the titles at takeover rather than a nothing 8 man tag :mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT BROOKLYN YOU CANT TEACH THAT!


----------



## Bayley <3

I'm waiting to see how heavily the edit Eva getting booed


----------



## tark1n

LOL, that's my mark ass with the Sasha glasses on my head next to my buddy with the 'Full Sail University is SWAFT' sign.


----------



## The Bloodline

Bayley <3 said:


> I'm waiting to see how heavily the edit Eva getting booed


She's playing a heel. I don't see why they'd want to edit it. I can't remember any chants too awful for tv being said during her match either. So it'll probably be left.


----------



## The True Believer

Cute little promo from Lynch and Charlotte. Glad she didn't have to shoehorn the fact she's Flair's daughter besides the "Woo!" at the end but I won't nitpick about it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Eva may be an airhead but MY GOD she is hot as fuck.


----------



## Phaedra

Okay, her facial expressions and selling is already getting better, but I now know what it is! lol, thanks Billy Gunn, she's got skittery feet!
It's a bit like driving, you can't buy ring time in terms for in confidence. 

Her first televised match post 'training mode activation' was awful, her second was better (we know her third is not good cause they taped it and she forgot to kick out, but that was before the takeover match) so what i'm saying is she's getting better, but she may need to work out her feet and get more confident. I genuinely believe she should be down there for at least another year to gain steam, and ring confidence.


----------



## Bayley <3

ZeroFear0 said:


> She's playing a heel. I don't see why they'd want to edit it. I can't remember any chants too awful for tv being said during her match either. So it'll probably be left.


Is she? (I legitimate skip over anything Eva except for this


----------



## chargebeam

The boo's during Eva's match were SO MUCH LOUDER than that. Incredible.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Did BULL get bigger? :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus

Who was the guy congratulating bayley? Her brother or boyfriend? Doesn't she have kids


----------



## Bayley <3

amhlilhaus said:


> Who was the guy congratulating bayley? Her brother or boyfriend? Doesn't she have kids


Brother. Aaron Solow is her boyfriend.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NO IM HER BOYFRIEND! :woolcock


----------



## chargebeam

Mean Alexa Bliss is AWESOME.


----------



## Bayley <3

Leon Knuckles said:


> NO IM HER BOYFRIEND! :woolcock


Back of the line! :Cocky


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:Rollins2


----------



## Flair Shot

Alexa to beat the holy hell out of Bluepants next week please.


----------



## Bayley <3

I'm in the minority I'm sure, but I see nothing in Emma


----------



## tark1n

I wondered if they were going to explain that botched finish on the airing tonight, but they didn't. I am pretty sure Becky was supposed to kick out. Emma was clearly confused by how she won. The refs went over and talked to the announcers and I think it was decided on the fly to send Becky and Charlotte back in the ring.


----------



## Phaedra

was ... was that supposed to happen?


----------



## chargebeam

I think the pin was supposed to be broken by Charlotte but she wasn't there. Or maybe by Dana.


----------



## tark1n

chargebeam said:


> I think the pin was supposed to be broken by Charlotte but she wasn't there. Or maybe by Dana.


Yeah, there was a lot of confusion around the ring. I thought they would end up editing something different than what actually happened live after they sent the faces back in (on the fly perhaps).


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Who cares? That (botched) pinfall was fine, because the segment that followed was awesome. :mark:


----------



## SashaXFox

wait is NXT onright now? Went on network its not on.


----------



## Arkham258

Leon Knuckles said:


> Eva may be an airhead but MY GOD she is hot as fuck.


Is she?

I'd rate someone like Alexa Bliss as MUCH more attractive. 

I can't get over Eva's face. It's just :ugh2

And she just has this fake, plastic look and this stuck up, spoiled bitch aura to her

Cassie and Blue Pants I'd rather bang instead of Eva. I'd take Paige over her too


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Arkham258 said:


> Is she?
> 
> I'd rate someone like Alexa Bliss as MUCH more attractive.
> 
> I can't get over Eva's face. It's just :ugh2
> 
> And she just has this fake, plastic look and this stuck up, spoiled bitch aura to her
> 
> Cassie and Blue Pants I'd rather bang instead of Eva. I'd take Paige over her too


I would bang them all. :drose


----------



## Kobra88

Leon Knuckles said:


> Who cares? That (botched) pinfall was fine, because the segment that followed was awesome. :mark:



I was laughing at the Charlotte and Becky heel turn at the end.


----------



## Mox Girl

Really fun show! I didn't even notice until almost the end that it was actually an hour and 24 minutes long.

- The 8 man tag match was really fun, you knew who would win, but I loved that pop for Enzo & Cass :mark:

- Eva Marie is still not that great. I loled at Corey saying Eva was one of the most talented women in the world :lol I wish Carmella had won that match but they're building up Eva.

- Liking all the video packages for the girls in the main event! Dana Brooke is still so annoying though, I can't wait for the day Devin snaps and punches her :lol Also Dana looks like a friggin Barbie Doll with those pigtails...

- LOL Bayley's Mum talking too much and Bayley having to tell her off, so cute.

- Elias Sampson... when he did get hot? :yum: I really like this new look of his. Love the BULLFIT chant though :lol LMAO when they said Bull was working on his "ab", lol, just one ab :lol

- That boo Dana got when she attacked Emma, the crowd really hates her haha, she's doing a good job as heel. Not a bad match, outside of the weird botched ending. LMAO Emma's face, she was like "...huh? I won? OH I WON!" :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw

:Jordan eva u still aren't that much better

dana :ugh2 what did you do to your face, the ascension are








next week

alexa vs blue pants :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

Arkham258 said:


> Is she?
> 
> I'd rate someone like Alexa Bliss as MUCH more attractive.
> 
> I can't get over Eva's face. It's just :ugh2
> 
> And she just has this fake, plastic look and this stuck up, spoiled bitch aura to her


I don't get the Eva appeal either. I find Paige, Becky Lynch and Alexa Bliss way prettier than Eva. 

But to each their own I guess.


----------



## Arkham258

I heard a small pop for Gable, impressive when you're wrestling against Enzo & Cass, who were their usual boring selves but the crowd was hot for them. Gable is very interesting, I want to see more of his in ring ability than we got to see in that match. Poor Carmella, she was getting very mild pops even when standing across the ring from the most hated female on the roster. Her moon walk was funny


----------



## PoisonMouse

I think they didn't edit it because it was handled well after the initial 'WHAT THE FUCK' reactions. If it wasn't for their faces you wouldn't be able to tell it was a botch. Just Emma won then they all scrapped after.


----------



## Morrison17

Enzo's entrance was pretty much the reason I as watching. 5 stars.

Eva's the best thing in wwe right now. 

Emma for Sister Abigail plz.

I do not understand why crowd doesn't chant Suplex City for Becky. Her throws are pretty solid.


----------



## Tamaur

I love the lenght of that show, better matches, more exposition for everybody and more importantly, it showed what NXT could really do if it was a real show... and it was really really good

- The pop Enzo got. Oh My God ! This makes me sad that we didn't got to see them in the tag team titles match at TakeOver, it would've been such a great moment

- Can they turn Becky Lynch heel please ? She is like the G-Version of John Cena between her promos on Raw and this one with the Australia joke. She's very good on the ring but her promos need some work...

- I like Eva Marie, she looks like a star, have a lot of heat and she really do act like a heel on the ring. Sure, it needs some work but in one year, she could be good

- Tyler Breeze's idea better put him in the map, I'm sick of seeing him losing, he better be beating Finn Balor for the title at the next PPV

- And speaking of Finn, he needs a character NOW ! That promo was terrible, everytime he was done with a sentence, he needed at least 10 seconds to think about the other one ( and the sentences weren't good ).

- Bullfit is doomed to receive Bullshit chants when he will do his heel-turn...

- The Main-Event was great but that is mainly because I love that handicap booking. Perfect way to get heat for the heels and pops for the faces. It is also a good way to have the heels looks credible just like the faces

- Happy about the botch since Emma deserves it and I'm sure that this opportunity will allow her to show what she can do. Just give her a promo and a match against Bayley and she can finally be the diva she should be

- I find it funny that this improvised segment at the end " the losers are pissed off about the loss and decide to beat up the winners " was one of the best heel moments of the week and was created in 10 seconds by the faces


----------



## jacobrgroman

Morrison17 said:


> I do not understand why crowd doesn't chant Suplex City for Becky. Her throws are pretty solid.


they did, and they sure are.


----------



## Morrison17

didn't hear it, but ok.


----------



## TN Punk

They definitely edited Eva Marie entrance. And wow that match was terrible.


----------



## Genking48

Liked it when Cass threw Enzo over the ropes, that looked sweet, the finish of the match sucked though, Cass barely touched him, Enzo just jumped with Cass standing awkwardly there. with his hands by him.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

Oh my God,Emma :homer


----------



## amhlilhaus

jacobrgroman said:


> Morrison17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand why crowd doesn't chant Suplex City for Becky. Her throws are pretty solid.
> 
> 
> 
> they did, and they sure are.
Click to expand...

I agree. Becky needs to morph into a suplex/submission destroyer. Just keep her interviews shortish. When someone struggles on the mic, talk less. Not more


----------



## tark1n

TN Punk said:


> They definitely edited Eva Marie entrance. And wow that match was terrible.


It was no edit. The crowd basically no-sold her. My wife didn't recognize who was coming out at first and was prepared to cheer. But she sat on her hands once she saw it was Eva.

EDIT: If they were going to edit something about that match, they would have taken out the numerous "You can't wrestle" chants.


----------



## tark1n

Is Elias Sampson actually Rafi from The League? :wee-bey


----------



## Cleavage

no


----------



## TN Punk

tark1n said:


> It was no edit. The crowd basically no-sold her. My wife didn't recognize who was coming out at first and was prepared to cheer. But she sat on her hands once she saw it was Eva.
> 
> EDIT: If they were going to edit something about that match, they would have taken out the numerous "You can't wrestle" chants.


I seen a bunch of people say she got loud heat, but from the TV, the audio sounded like they edited it. But if you was there, you know better than me, so who am I to argue? :grin2:


----------



## tark1n

TN Punk said:


> I seen a bunch of people say she got loud heat, but from the TV, the audio sounded like they edited it. But if you was there, you know better than me, so who am I to argue? :grin2:


Yeah, there was an initial pop of boos and then basically nothing by the time she got to the ring. She isn't even interesting enough to garner X-Pac heat if you ask me.


----------



## TN Punk

tark1n said:


> Yeah, there was an initial pop of boos and then basically nothing by the time she got to the ring. She isn't even interesting enough to garner X-Pac heat if you ask me.


Yeah, I'd say the best thing to do is just ignore her. lol.


----------



## Old School Icons

Obviously a lot of this week's show was going to recap Takeover so I'll just cover the matches. Enjoyed the post match interviews they did since I didn't get a chance to see them on YouTube

Wow, just wow that pop for Enzo and Cass. Huge mistake not having them on the actual take over event.

In contrast, Hype Bros got Grandmaster Sexay reaction there, felt sorry for them :lol

Like the "World's Greatest Tag Team" style attire that Gable/Jordan had going on. Hope to see a lot more of them in the tag division in the coming weeks. 

Carmella Vs Eva Marie. Horrific. Both have a LONG way to go in the wrestling skills department because you can't put on a good match at training ground speed. Blind leading the blind here. 

Bull-Fit Vs The Drifting man. Harmless enough. Bull-Fit should have new music, something Rocky movie esque to go with his new gimmick. 

Fatal Four Way women's match. Obviously the finish was a complete disaster but maybe they'll use it to their advantage and put Emma into the position to be Bayley's first feud. Emma has had plenty of good matches in NXT and given her heel turn which I'm liking more every week, a suitable enemy for the new Diva's Champion. Dana Brooke can be a future opponent as well.

This is all assuming Sasha, Becky and Charlotte are done in NXT but we'll see.


----------



## Certified G

Just a couple thoughts on this weeks NXT show:

- Enzo is the man. The entrance he and Cass did was awesome with the way the crowd responded to them like major superstars. Match itself was decent, everyone looked good from what I remember, even Mojo Rawley wasn't terrible with the few spots he did. Also, Jason Jordan needs to change his attire.

- Not sure who's idea it was to pair a green Carmella with an even greener Eva Marie, but anyone could've expected this match to go the way it did. Eva needs to change her finisher, she's obviously not athletic enough to pull it off, something like a fancy DDT would fit much better.

- Those video packages they produced for the divas in the Fatal 4 Way match were excellent. They should do videos like that more often, especially on the main roster.

- Bull Dempsey still isn't working. I assume they re-debuted him so fast because they figured he'd be over huge in Brooklyn but it didn't work. I had gained a little interest in him after those videos they made for him as I thought they were fun, but now I remember why I disliked him in the first place.

- Very happy Emma won the F4W even if the finish was a botched mess. At the very least I got a good new avatar out of it. :shrug Hopefully they run with it because she did a pretty good backstage promo afterwards and I (obviously) would love to see her go after the title.

For those interested here's the promo she did after her victory. Thanks to @Crazy Eyes for first posting the video in a different thread:


----------



## Trifektah

Corey Graves is so fucking good. He is starting to remind me Jesse Ventura in so many ways. He is already the best commentator they have by a mile and could reach legendary status if he keeps improving and they let him stay full blown heel.

His character is perfect, and he is regularly saying funny one liners.

Rich: "I have no idea who the legal men are anymore, Graves!"
Graves: "I have no idea, I'd disqualify all four of them if I could."

*Big Cass throws Enzo over the top rope and onto their opponents*

Graves: "Big Cass showing complete disregard for Enzo's well being!"


----------



## Coaster

I don't understand Charlotte's actions after the match was over. She didn't win the match, so she attacks the winner after its all over? I thought she was a Face. That's clearly a bitter Heel move. 

Worse than that, when Dana retaliated, Becky helped Charlotte. Now Becky was still acting like a Face, saving her friend in trouble. And Dana, while being a Heel, wasn't acting out of character either since she and Emma were partners. 
But when Charlotte started to attack Dana, Becky started attacking Emma....just because. It didn't feel right. 

When Charlotte started the attack, I saw Becky in the back, looking at the ring. It looked like she wasn't a part of it. And she shouldn't have been. She lost clean and took the loss like a Face should: With good sportsmanship. That isn't what Charlotte did. It looked like Becky joined to help a friend and, now that she was involved, just went with it. Like hanging out with a friend who suddenly does something you don't approve of and is kind of messed up, but don't make it an issue at the time because you're friends. At first, I thought this might be a dark glimmer of change in Charlotte's attitude and character. An interesting glimpse of future stories.

But as soon as I started to think of the possibilities, Charlotte's music hit, they both exited the ring, linked pinkies, and we were made to believe we are supposed to approve of what they had just done and cheer for them. I'm sorry, but I cant. This segment made no sense to me. I love both of them, but I just cant let that pass. That was a completely pointless and confusing ending.

...or I'm overthinking it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

@Coaster put down the blunt homie. :tommy


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Trifektah said:


> Corey Graves is so fucking good. He is starting to remind me Jesse Ventura in so many ways. He is already the best commentator they have by a mile and could reach legendary status if he keeps improving and they let him stay full blown heel.
> 
> His character is perfect, and he is regularly saying funny one liners.
> 
> Rich: "I have no idea who the legal men are anymore, Graves!"
> Graves: "I have no idea, I'd disqualify all four of them if I could."
> 
> *Big Cass throws Enzo over the top rope and onto their opponents*
> 
> Graves: "Big Cass showing complete disregard for Enzo's well being!"


yea graves is awesome i like it when he makes fun of byron


----------



## mattheel

tark1n said:


> I wondered if they were going to explain that botched finish on the airing tonight, but they didn't. I am pretty sure Becky was supposed to kick out. Emma was clearly confused by how she won. The refs went over and talked to the announcers and I think it was decided on the fly to send Becky and Charlotte back in the ring.


I don't think so. I think Becky has been doing this long enough to not botch that egregiously. And she certainly knows she is not going to take a pin off of a move that wasn't even a signature. I think that it's way more likely that Dana was supposed to break up the pin.


----------



## Fandangohome

Decent heel promo from Bliss, liked the line "Is she even on this roster" about Blue Pants. Not content with ruining his hair, now Blake has an earring too, are they now the Dubstep Gay Cowboys? Bliss vs Blue Pants will be a disaster though, Alexa's not a great worker and Blue Pants is horrible. Only hope of it being decent is if the proper tag teams get involved.


----------



## Geeee

I'm pretty sure I could do a better sliced bread #2 than Eva Marie. Yuck!!


----------



## The Bloodline

Trifektah said:


> Corey Graves is so fucking good. He is starting to remind me Jesse Ventura in so many ways. He is already the best commentator they have by a mile and could reach legendary status if he keeps improving and they let him stay full blown heel.
> 
> His character is perfect, and he is regularly saying funny one liners.
> 
> Rich: "I have no idea who the legal men are anymore, Graves!"
> Graves: "I have no idea, I'd disqualify all four of them if I could."
> 
> *Big Cass throws Enzo over the top rope and onto their opponents*
> 
> Graves: "Big Cass showing complete disregard for Enzo's well being!"


Graves acts like a true heel commentator. Which I love. It's what's missin and desperately needed on Raw.


----------



## Anon Fisher

Damn that Carmella - Eva Marie match was BAD.


And the fatal 4 way ending...I LOL'd hard. I was expecting it to be a really good match...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

It was good to see Enzo & Cass get a huge pop from the crowd, I still can't believe they weren't involved at Takeover. Eva Marie should really use a different finisher, her execution of her current finisher is dreadful.


----------



## Masked Janos

JD=JohnDorian said:


> It was good to see Enzo & Cass get a huge pop from the crowd, I still can't believe they weren't involved at Takeover. Eva Marie should really use a different finisher, her execution of her current finisher is dreadful.


Amanda, a woman with like 4 months experience, performed a top rope bulldog similar to Eva Marie's Sliced Bread finisher with more fluidity on the Tough Enough finale...

Eva just can't perform well in the ring. Heel valet is her calling I don't get why they keep persevering with her zero progress.


----------



## Oxidamus

I was just going through some old posts and found a thread I made because of this popping up in December 2013:











Jesus I remember how this forum was almost entirely negative towards Sasha. There was just me, Sheamus_ROCKS and a couple of other people who thought she was legit and just needed to prove it. Now she's the biggest name among the internet wrestling community of all females in WWE right now.

I played my part to say the least.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Wow, that pop for Enzo & Cass on Brooklyn. Incredible.


----------



## The Bloodline

Masked Janos said:


> *Amanda, a woman with like 4 months *experience, performed a top rope bulldog similar to Eva Marie's Sliced Bread finisher with more fluidity on the Tough Enough finale...
> 
> Eva just can't perform well in the ring. Heel valet is her calling I don't get why they keep persevering with her zero progress.


I think it's closer to like 2 months, which makes it even sadder. I hope Eva can improve, there's just nothing natural about her movements so far. Now that she's actually trying it would be sad if she can't get much better than this.


----------



## Flair Shot

Hopefully tonight is the night Bluepants finally gets what she deserves. A asskicking courtesy of Alexa Biss.


----------



## UntilDawn

I really hope that Kendrick's training pays off in the end for Eva, because practice and improvement could really benefit her or he could have someone he knows well help her out. As for the rest of the show, it was okay still skeptical about the Fatal 4 Way finish though.


----------



## TripleG

One thing I'll give Eva Marie is that she has nuclear heat right off the bat, which is definitely a good tool to use. If they can get her to a point where she is at least passable in the ring and in interviews, then she'll do fine.


----------



## tark1n

TripleG said:


> One thing I'll give Eva Marie is that she has nuclear heat right off the bat, which is definitely a good tool to use. If they can get her to a point where she is at least passable in the ring and in interviews, then she'll do fine.


I said it earlier in this thread, but she did not have anything close to nuclear heat in Brooklyn. The crowd did not give a fuck about her. Full Sail will probably shit on her tonight (if she's on) though.


----------



## Mr. I

TripleG said:


> One thing I'll give Eva Marie is that she has nuclear heat right off the bat, which is definitely a good tool to use. If they can get her to a point where she is at least passable in the ring and in interviews, then she'll do fine.


Heat in of itself is not helpful. Vickie got endless heat all through her final years, but it didn't lead to anything or accomplish anything.

If Eva Marie continues to be this bad, then there's nowhere the heat can go, making it worthless. Heat is only as helpful as who you can transfer it to (example, a very heated heel losing to a babyface who gets a huge boost from it).


----------



## TripleG

Ithil said:


> Heat in of itself is not helpful. Vickie got endless heat all through her final years, but it didn't lead to anything or accomplish anything.


Oh I totally agree. Vickie is probably the prime example of that. Yeah, she got heat...but she was still a terrible performer and they never did anything with it that was substantial except maybe give Edge a little something to use and even that got derailed horribly. 

My point was is that Eva is just instantly hated by everyone. That can be the rock to build the foundation on. Right now, it is just hatred, but if she can improve even a little bit and they can find a way to present her to utilize that heat, then we're good. 

It could very well turn out to be another Vickie where everyone just hates her and she does nothing but eat up TV time and annoy the audience, but time will tell.


----------



## PeepShow

Yeah, that pop Enzo and Cass got when their music hit last week only reinforces my feelings that they should have been the ones to go over. I like the Vaudevillians, but man, what a moment that would have been. Would have made for one of the loudest pops in wrestling history.

Can't wait to see how this Dusty tag team classic unfolds going into the next Takeover. Love me some tournaments.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639196884586889216
*So they randomly formed a Corbin and Rhyno team for the sake of this tournament, I guess. It's very clear who's going over this match since The Ascension flopped so hard on the main roster. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Does this count as a demotion for Ascension? Crowd still likes them a bit.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I love the back-handed compliment The Ascension got on commentary. :lol

And The Ascension jobs on NXT, just like they've been jobbing on the main roster. :lmao*


----------



## Bayley <3

Uhhhmm... well I agree.. that was strange


----------



## thegockster

Did i hear right, Bishoff on Stonecolds podcast Monday night?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Nia sounds just like Chyna :woah*


*YES! I CAN ENJOY ALEXA BLISS WITHOUT BLAKE AND MURPHY :yay*


----------



## HateaHeel

Wow! I'm actually shocked by that result. I was expecting some kind of friction between the randoms.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639196884586889216
> *So they randomly formed a Corbin and Rhyno team for the sake of this tournament, I guess. It's very clear who's going over this match since The Ascension flopped so hard on the main roster. *


Neville and Solomon Crowe is another random as fuck pairing. Look Neville is taller than someone other than Kalisto.


----------



## Boots To Chests

Gable and Jordan better win this whole thing.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Blue pants can fix my blue balls


----------



## Bayley <3

thegockster said:


> Did i hear right, Bishoff on Stonecolds podcast Monday night?


Nah. It's first look at a wcw dvd with new Bischoff commentary AFTER the Austin podcast


----------



## thegockster

Bayley <3 said:


> Nah. It's first look at a wcw dvd with new Bischoff commentary AFTER the Austin podcast


Cheers should be still good


----------



## Deadman's Hand

IDONTSHIV said:


> Neville and Solomon Crowe is another random as fuck pairing. Look Neville is taller than someone other than Kalisto.


*Yeah, I don't get these random teams either.*


----------



## RJTM

By god, this Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Crasp

Well I still don't buy the sparkle splash as a finisher. should just be a signature.

But The more Bliss I see the more big things I see in store for her.


----------



## Donnie

Motherfucking tommaso ciampa


----------



## thegockster

Another random team Bull & Prince Pretty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Tomasso and Gargano :sodone


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The random teams just seem like obstacles for the premier teams like Enzo and Cass, Gable and Jordan, and The Vaudevillains. I want Enzo and Cass to win. They really deserve it, and barring a main roster promotion, there's no excuse for them not to win. Gable and Jordan are my second choices. I wouldn't mind seeing them in the finals against Enzo and Cass.*


----------



## HateaHeel

Johnny Gargano (yay!) but no Candice LeRae (boo!)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Apollo Crews! :mark:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hope Crews impresses tonight. I fully endorse an Enzo and Cass vs Gable and Jordan final.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Breeze's partner is Bull Dempsey. Confirmed comedy jobber for life :mj2.

DID YOU GUYS SEE THE HEIGHT CREWS GOT ON HIS DROPKICK :wee-bey ?*



Crasp said:


> Well I still don't buy the sparkle splash as a finisher. should just be a signature.
> 
> But The more Bliss I see the more big things I see in store for her.


*She's probably saving the 450 Splash for her face turn.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Expected a louder crowd. Maybe they are still mad that Brooklyn had the Takeover and killed it as a crowd.


----------



## Erik.

Gable :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Will watch Breaking Ground. Looks interesting.


----------



## thegockster

Joe new no.1 contender?


----------



## Buster Baxter

Well I'm guessing Samoa Joe will turn on Balor? Lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Joe and Balor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like this makeshift team!!! :mark:


----------



## thegockster

The 4 horsewomen would put Eve to shame in the ring, It would actually be quite embarrassing to watch her try keep up with them


----------



## Bayley <3

Eva? uttahere


----------



## HateaHeel

This is a long snack/bathroom break. When does the action resume?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The shitstorm that will ensue on this website if Eva beats Bayley with her robotic ass offense :lel*


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

This chick is really awful. Like she should just become someone's valet or something. She is not cut out for wrestling.


----------



## Bayley <3

Oh no there's the kick out botch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THEY SHOWED THE BOTCH :LOL*


----------



## JBLoser

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I can't believe they showed that. That was SO BAD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

She got pinned. fpalm


----------



## Boots To Chests

Not horrible for an Eva Marie match


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Eva Marie's botching. :lel*


----------



## Crasp

Maybe it was just in light of the botch but Eva's heat seems to be turning into don't give a fuck groans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I like Eva but that failure to kick out was bad. She's going to need to improve a ton to bring the All Red Revolution to RAW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jordan and Gable are the new and improved Haas and Benjamin. These guys are destined for greatness roud.*


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

That Eva chick just doesn't have the talent. Make her a valet instead. Work to her strengths instead of trying to make her something she can't be.


----------



## UntilDawn

That match was nothing special but thank god it was over, and Eva apparently beat Charlotte's workout partner. :lol


----------



## thegockster

Good to hear a heel commentator for once that's on the side of the heels it's how it should be


----------



## HateaHeel

Neville is the new One Direction down in Florida. Listen to that crowd turn into a bunch of screaming fangirls. lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There's your cue Triple H. Get rid of Crowe. He generates no interest whatsoever. Gable's words of "No one will remember you." couldn't be anymore true.*



thegockster said:


> Good to hear a heel commentator for once that's on the side of the heels it's how it should be


*I agree. Graves is the best heel commentator since Punk.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Crowe rejected by Full Sail! :bryanlol


----------



## thegockster

Gable lol


----------



## Phaedra

That match would have been good if Eva hadn't so obviously botched it. But as far as I can see it was like her second match, so she ... ah it's embarrassing but she passes. It's at the point where she's growing confidence, she needs to throw herself more into what she's doing and not look quite so lost at times or soft. Doing her finisher she needs to look less hesitant, definitely. 

oh and crowe's music has really got to go.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*It's amazing how little of a fuck the Full Sail crowd give about Crowe.

I wouldn't be surprised if he's gone by the end of the year.*


----------



## HateaHeel

I feel sorry for Crowe. It was a poor decision to team him up with an established main roster player. It's almost as if they want to keep him in the shadows.


----------



## Phaedra

I'm heartbroken for Crowe. He's someone they need to keep around, someone that good can't not succeed (double negative lol) 

They tried to maybe generate something for him, but the other part of that decided to get herself future endeavoured. sigh. (silly ignorant girl btw).


----------



## Bayley <3

Can someone go dig up some dirt on Eva and get her fired too?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jordan's athleticism is so impressive. I know y'all love Gable more, but give the homie his due props.*


----------



## Bayley <3

Legit BOSS said:


> *Jordan's athleticism is so impressive. I know y'all love Gable more, but give the homie his due props.*


I like Jordan way more. Just something about him


----------



## amhlilhaus

I can't see Eva going too far. It's patently obvious that any of the 4 horse women would have to be at half speed to work with her. She needs to wrestle lot, simplify her offense and not use sliced bread. It takes her forever to do it. It reminds me of bo dallas and the bodog. Neither of them are athletic enough to do them so a new finisher.

Eva lack of skill wouldn't matter if she was crushing the mic, but she doesnt. If they're hell bent on her being the focus of the divas they're doomed.

If that's the case the 4 horse women would be better served to all quit and go to Mexico or japan, where they respect women wrestlers


----------



## Phaedra

Jordan is great, but he's brilliant with Gable, and sorry but Gable is fucking brilliant.


----------



## JBLoser

Screencapped the full bracket.


----------



## chargebeam

Oh my God Eva... fpalm You deserve that X-Pac heat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legit BOSS said:


> *Jordan's athleticism is so impressive. I know y'all love Gable more, but give the homie his due props.*


Jordan looked very impressive there and their finisher looks fresh and different too.


----------



## TripleG

I really liked the start of the tournament. Gable and Jordan going over in the main event was a nice surprise, and hey we've got some interesting pairings going forward. Joe and Balor? Holy Shit! Breeze and Bull? lol, OK. Ciampa and Gorgano! Jeez, WWE is bringing in all the Indy talent, huh? This tournament should be good!


----------



## Boots To Chests

Gable and Jordan will one day spark a tag team revolution.


----------



## safc-scotty

JBLoser said:


> Screencapped the full bracket.


Cheers for that, saved me rewinding to try and get a look at all the teams :lmao

NXT can manage to put together a 16 team tag tournament which will likely span a couple of months whereas on the main roster the King of Ring Tournament only featured 8 participants and spanned all of two days. Just goes to show the long term booking of NXT against the short term booking on the main roster.


----------



## UntilDawn

Gable and Jordan remind me of Shelton & Charlie back when they were Tag Team champions, they could go far if they advance in the tournament against Balor and Joe if they win their match too.


----------



## Phaedra

Boots To Chests said:


> Gable and Jordan will one day spark a tag team revolution.


Yep, I love them .... BUT NOT AS MUCH AS YOUR TOP OF THE LINE USERNAME lol. 

love it, this t-shirt needs to happen lol. 'Your boot, His chest'


----------



## amhlilhaus

Bayley <3 said:


> Can someone go dig up some dirt on Eva and get her fired too?


Sadly, no. They already know her greatest talent involves her being on her back with a cock inside her.


----------



## Crasp

I honestly love them both right now. Outside the ring, it's only through the pairing with Gable that we've really had a chance to understand Jordan's character. 

Right now he's clearly the straight guy, and that could go either way, either coming around the the Gable way of doing things, or exagerating the contrast between Gable's Boyish excitement & Jordan's seriousness, and embarrassment. Either way could be gold.

In the ring, Gable has the mat game down to a remarkable standard, and although we've only seen snippets, he's got a good aerial arsenal on him too.

And Jordan is an athletic motherfucker who's improving by noticable amounts every week. Stong, agile, I havn't even seen him botch yet...


These two would be my picks for the tournament. I think they'd stand to benefit most from it. Sure Enzo & Cass are over, but they're over to the degree that they don't really need it.


----------



## chargebeam

Here's a bigger screencap of the brackets.


----------



## Boots To Chests

chargebeam said:


> Here's a bigger screencap of the brackets.


Thanks for posting that. Hard to tell who will win. I hope Gable and Jordan vs Ciampa and Gargano happens.


----------



## Mr. I

I know Graves is a heel, but he goes way overboard with his Eva praise. It just becomes dumb instead of heelish.


----------



## Count Vertigo

I got goosebumps while watching Ascension's entrance :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw

"History is written by winners" :banderas jordan and gable are awesome together 

can jordan be the next kurt angle :draper2

eva :flair4 just go away, go do porn or something


----------



## Crasp

Balor & Joe Vs. Lucha Dragons
Enzo & Cass Vs. Dawkins & Fulton

Dash & Dawson Vs. ?Tucker Knight? & Samson
Blake & Murphy Vs. Vaudevillians


Hype Bros Vs. Luis & Wolfe
*Jordan & Gable* Vs. Neville & Crowe

Ascension Vs. *Rhyno & Corbin*
Ciamper & Gargano Vs. Breeze & Bull


----------



## HHHGame78

Some second round matches are going to be interesting.


----------



## HHHGame78

Crasp said:


> Balor & Joe Vs. Lucha Dragons
> Enzo & Cass Vs. Dawkins & Fulton
> 
> Dash & Dawson Vs. Tucker Knight & Elias Samson
> Blake & Murphy Vs. Vaudevillians
> 
> 
> Hype Bros Vs. Marcus Louis & Alexander Wolfe
> *Jordan & Gable* Vs. Neville & Crowe
> 
> Ascension Vs. *Rhyno & Corbin*
> Ciamper & Gargano Vs. Breeze & Bull


Fixed


----------



## Crasp

Hard to call some of these pairings. _Blake & Murphy Vs. Vaudevillians_ and _Hype Bros Vs. Louis & Wolfe_ especially.


----------



## Boots To Chests

Why are the Vaudevillains even in this? Isn't this supposed to be a number one contenders tournament?


----------



## fiddlecastro

decent episode tonight, after weeks of nothing notable (besides the Brooklyn show) - really excited for the rest of the tourney!

Good seeing Bliss back in the ring as well, I love her super villain gimmick, haha, that freakin' hand thing.

Eva, though, damn. She's totally ruined, she'll never be able to drop her reputation. And matches like tonight won't help her cause... 

Jordan and Gable are freakin' awesome. Jordan impressed me at the NXT Philly shows, and Gable's been on fire since his debut. Fun team to watch.


----------



## Dragonballfan

I can't believe they kept the part where Eva forgot to kick out in time and then tried to play it off like the crowd was only pissed she survived 
:eyeroll



Jordan & Gabel are gonna be a sick team, they have a high upside I think it could be even higher than team angle's (Y)



Apollo Crews, future World Champion material there, hopefully he faces someone who can put him to the test soon


----------



## DGenerationMC

Boots To Chests said:


> Why are the Vaudevillains even in this? Isn't this supposed to be a number one contenders tournament?


Because they are the champions.


----------



## Boots To Chests

DGenerationMC said:


> Because they are the champions.


Yes, and champions can't be number one contenders to their own belt.


----------



## Jersey

Legit BOSS said:


> *YES! I CAN ENJOY ALEXA BLISS WITHOUT BLAKE AND MURPHY :yay*


 Alexa thick looks better without them:grin2:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Boots To Chests said:


> Yes, and champions can't be number one contenders to their own belt.


Sounds more like this is a bragging rights tournament then number one contender. Maybe the winners get a trophy or something? :hmm:


----------



## Jersey

Reminds me so much of Matt Sydal (Evan Bourne)


----------



## Count Vertigo

What bugs me about Apollo's finisher is how his opponent will always have to no sell the military press and just instantly turn on his back to take the moonsault.


----------



## Boots To Chests

Dragonballfan said:


> Sounds more like this is a bragging rights tournament then number one contender. Maybe the winners get a trophy or something? :hmm:


Probably. I just keep reading contradicting sources on whether the winners get a title shot.


----------



## Bullydully

Quite enjoying the Dusty tournament and looking forward to more of it in the coming weeks. Like some of the new pairings (Balor/Joe and Rhyno/Corbin). Decent main event. Also been impressed with Crews in his past two outings, short but sweet atm.

A bit dissapointed we've yet to have a Bayley showing since winning the Title, hope she's there next week.


----------



## Jersey

Count Vertigo said:


> What bugs me about Apollo's finisher is how his opponent will always have to no sell the military press and just instantly turn on his back to take the moonsault.


you have a point there


----------



## DGenerationMC

Boots To Chests said:


> Yes, and champions can't be number one contenders to their own belt.





Dragonballfan said:


> Sounds more like this is a bragging rights tournament then number one contender. Maybe the winners get a trophy or something? :hmm:


That's what I'm thinking. If anyone (please Gable & Jordan) were to beat The Vaudevillians in the tournament, they'll probably end up being the #1 Contenders.


----------



## Mox Girl

Corey Graves' fanboying over Eva Marie is soooooo annoying, shut up Corey seriously. That botch in the match made her look soooo stupid, who is WWE trying to kid? How do you forget to kick out??? I don't blame the crowd for booing that much! And they keep saying she's improved, when she hasn't...

I'm enjoying this tag team tournament though! Can't wait to see Finn Balor & Samoa Joe teaming up. Also LOL at that Neville and Solomon Crowe interview, Neville being weirded out by Crowe :lol And then Enzo, Cass, Mojo and Zack Ryder arguing about where to party :lol


----------



## Mr. I

Gable is exciting to watch on a level past his wrestling, he feels like you're watching the beginnings of a huge star. When an established name (example, Owens) comes in it's different, he's already been a star elsewhere and you've watched him be great for years.
Gable is WWE trained and came straight from his amateur wrestling, so he's an unknown quantity.

But he really has "it", something really special about him.


----------



## Dragonballfan

weatherwarden said:


> I'm enjoying this tag team tournament though! Can't wait to see Finn Balor & Samoa Joe teaming up. Also LOL at that Neville and Solomon Crowe interview, Neville being weirded out by Crowe :lol And then Enzo, Cass, Mojo and Zack Ryder arguing about where to party :lol


The best part was watching Neville's face when Crowe was getting his ass kicked during the match he's like why the hell did Regal pair me with this jobber :ti


----------



## PimentoSlice

- Man, seeing the Ascension is so depressing. I don't even have to watch the match and I know that they will lose clean to anyone. Those "yah" chants must've stung a little, in one sense it's a nice nod to the boys but in another sense, those "yah" chants convinced Triple H and NXT staff that Ascension could get over....Yeah, only in Full sail.

- Alexa really impressed me with how devoted she is to her new heel character. Even after the match was over she tried bitching out the ref, it was hilarious to watch. Then we have Blue Pants..... I enjoy her gimmick and wrestling on the indies but seeing her in this "Blue Pants " gimmick is depressing to watch. I just don't see a purpose for her in NXT anymore. She's not a particularly great jobber and if you've watched her on the indies in the last 2 years, you know she has more to offer and seeing her reduced to this.. I just don't want to see her on NXT anymore.

- I watched a lot of Uhaa Nations before he came to NXT and was impressed by his work, but I feel he's not really doing much in his first two matches in NXT. Maybe he'll be allowed to really show what he can do at the next NXT Specials? I hope so because I just haven't been wowed by anything Apollo Crews has done yet. 

-Eva Marie looked a lot more natural in the ring on this episode, from her movements to her facial expressions, it was a lot better. I really wish Billie Kay didn't have to be the sacrificial lamb for Eva though and that they could just have a balanced match, but NXT is clearly trying to really sell Eva as a legit competitor... I don't know what it is about these ladies forgetting to kick out of pin falls but it's getting embarrassing. Eva still needs to work on looking more fluid in the ring but this was her best showing thus far.

- Gable/Jordan vs. Neville/Crowe was an awesome main event from start to finish. Would've been nice to see Crowe get some offense but whatever, I enjoyed the match a lot. 


Good show.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

JFC Billie Kay looks like a newborn giraffe out there, has this bitch ever walked before? She's also possibly the only woman on Earth with a less feminine body than Charlotte.

Eva is wrestling AIDS

Alexa Bliss' heel character work is brilliant but since she currently only has 2 moves in her heel arsenal she needs to stiffen up them strikes.

These first round random ass tag matchups aren't doing anything for me but it's always nice to see Jordan and Gable.

So Apollo Crews is athletic and can flip, can he do anything else because I'm not impressed so far by black Neville.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Boots To Chests said:


> Gable and Jordan will one day spark a tag team revolution.


One can only hope.


----------



## Angelos

Alexa Bliss as a heel is awesome


----------



## PeepShow

Interesting to see the Full Sail crowd still get behind The Ascension. Was a decent little tag match. Kinda surprised by the result though. Figured they brought them back to gain more momentum and shine a bit more, similar to what they did with Titus, Kidd, etc. 

Alexa Bliss is pretty good. Her facial expressions are adorable. Definitely see the Trish comparison in her. Hopefully she gets to that level one day. 

Another impressive match by Crews. Dude is fun to watch. Can't wait until he actually gets some competition and can go 10+ minutes. 

Eva is the absolute worst. I swear she fucks something up every time I see her. She was having an _alright_ match too and then just couldn't go the distance without it ending in disaster. I almost feel sorry for her. Almost. 

We saw the most character development from Crowe tonight than we have in the 6+ months he's been here. :lol

Kinda surprised Neville didn't win, but I'm growing on Jordan and Gable. Similar to Blake and Murphy, they just seemed so generic at first, but have actually impressed me a lot. Wouldn't mind seeing them go far in this tournament. 

Can we give it up for Corey Graves? He's the best. My favorite commentator in the business right now. He's come a long way in the last year. 

Good episode though. Really looking forward to next week's episode and seeing Balor and Joe as a team against the Lucha Dragons. That should be great. And Breeze/Bull should be worth a good laugh.


----------



## THANOS

Count Vertigo said:


> What bugs me about Apollo's finisher is how his opponent will always have to no sell the military press and just instantly turn on his back to take the moonsault.


He should just land on their backs, and roll them over. He could call it the Dark Side of the Moon. Honestly, I wish he kept the standing shooting star after it.


----------



## jacobrgroman

in the middle of this episode and I know this is the understatement of the cent(ch) but gable is MONEY. he and jordan are becoming one of my favorite teams on the whole roster. I laughed so hard at their segment with devin.

can't wait to see that match with gargano/ciampa vs breeze/dempsey.


----------



## GetDown

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639338435682140160


----------



## The RainMaker

Crews is so freaking bleh to me.


----------



## Knocks

Gable and Jordan standing tall to end the show :banderas

Really looking forward to seeing how this tourney plays out, I'll be surprised if Finn and Joe don't win it, although I'd rather Gable and Jordan did.


----------



## jacobrgroman

bliss looked good tonight (uh...in the ring I mean...)

tag team main event was fun. hopefully they'll post the brackets for the dusty classic so we can make predictions. (as of now, not knowing how the teams will be matched up, I got cass and enzo vs gable and jordan in the finals)


...thought I had one more note on the episode, oh well.


----------



## Knocks

jacobrgroman said:


> bliss looked good tonight (uh...in the ring I mean...)
> 
> tag team main event was fun. hopefully they'll post the brackets for the dusty classic so we can make predictions. (as of now, not knowing how the teams will be matched up, I got cass and enzo vs gable and jordan in the finals)
> 
> 
> ...thought I had one more note on the episode, oh well.


They showed the bracket briefly on the screen after the main event. It was:

Bracket 1: Finn and Joe vs. Lucha Dragons
Zo and Cass vs Dawkins and Fulton

Bracket 2: Dash and Dawson vs. Elias Samson and Tucker Knight
Blake and Murphy vs. Vaudevillains

Bracket 3: Hype Bros vs. Marcus Louis and Alexander Wolf
Neville and Crowe vs. Gable and Jordan

Bracket 4: The Ascension vs. Rhyno and Corbin
Breeze and Dempsey vs. Ciampa and Gargano


----------



## jacobrgroman

Knocks said:


> They showed the bracket briefly on the screen after the main event. It was:
> 
> Bracket 1: Finn and Joe vs. Lucha Dragons
> Zo and Cass vs Dawkins and Fulton
> 
> Bracket 2: Dash and Dawson vs. Elias Samson and Tucker Knight
> Blake and Murphy vs. Vaudevillains
> 
> Bracket 3: Hype Bros vs. Marcus Louis and Alexander Wolf
> Neville and Crowe vs. Gable and Jordan
> 
> Bracket 4: The Ascension vs. Rhyno and Corbin
> Breeze and Dempsey vs. Ciampa and Gargano


sweet, thanks.


----------



## The Bloodline

I heard Jordan and Gable was on so of course I tuned in. Loved their backstage promo, they play well off of each other. They had a fun main event match. I actually want to see these guys wrestle. Gable and Jordan both work really fast, I love that. Jordan has a really athletic/explosive style and his power moves looks legit. He's also aesthetically pleasing. Gable is super quick and technical. Their finisher looked great tonight too. This team can work as faces or heels. I think they'll do great on the main roster.

Joe to turn on Finn?? Im here for it if it makes Finn interesting and gives Joe something important to do.

Eva looked less robotic tonight. Still seems athletically challenged but shes getting there. I'll say this was her best performance yet minus the kick out screw up. A nagging issue for me is that finisher has to go, she cant perform it fast or smooth enough to come across as believable.

Crews looked good again tonight. He's a smiley athletic generic baby face so far. I'm going to need some character work before I can hop on the Crews train.

Also I disagree with the Corey Graves hate. I don't mind him putting over Eva all match. Hes a heel commentator, that's his job. They're often delusional when it comes to the heels actual abilities.


----------



## Crasp

I'm gonna say Finn & Joe won't make it to the end and are going to be against eachother soon enough.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Will watch this week's NXT later, but looking at the Tag Team tournament bracket, Gable & Jordan could well face the Hype Bros in Round 2.

If those annoying arseholes beat Gable & Jordan :MAD


----------



## fire82

I want to see Alexa and Bayley feud for the title for a few months - it's arguably the top face vs top heel, character wise, in nxt and would make for a great story. I know Emma is going to get a push but I don't think she'll be competing for the belt for a long time (fully expect her back in the main roster before 'mania 32). Dana and Carmella could be in the title picture after the UK tour but I'd like to see them develop further before they're given that chance.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Ciampa! :mark:


----------



## Anon Fisher

Good NXT. 

Was scared for my life thinking Gable and Jordan were going to lose after seeing another true tag team lose (Ascension).


----------



## Masked Janos

Eva Marie was actually vastly improved. And I'm one of her biggest critics. However, that kick out botch... awful. Also, agree that the finisher has to go. She has no natural athletic ability that a move like that warrants. She's tall and I imagine reasonably strong core-wise... why not a powerbomb or something? Sable couldn't wrestle for shit... worked for her.

Gable is just awesome, love him.

Not won on Apollo Crews yet. He's obviously athletic but his move set is just so dumbed down. I like his personality, look and music. Here's hoping they allow him to do more. All that flippy crap just to do a shoulder tackle is a bit silly and anticlimactic.

Anyone else annoyed that they're having all these established tag teams like Lucha, Ascension etc. jobbing to slapped together singles performers like Corbin/Rhyno, Joe/Balor? Sort of defeats the whole Dusty Rhodes TAG TEAM event gimmick... as half of the teams aren't actually teams. Reeks of Dunn/Vince booking rather than HHH that we're used to seeing on the main roster, not NXT.

Alexa Bliss is awesome - really digging her heel character. Plus... my God best arse in the biz!


----------



## Morrison17

Damn, ma boi Johnny Wrestling is smaller than Tyler Breeze? Not good. 

Weird to see Ciampa knowing he taped several matches with TNA and they are going to air pretty much same time as his NXT matches.

Oh Eva you're so fine!


----------



## ATF

Ascension working as babyfaces was pretty intriguing to behold, and I gotta say, they did a pretty nice job. They're no Young Bucks but for babyface bruisers, they got the crowd control and meaty strikes in their hands. I like their work as faces better than as heels tbh (going off this match alone). Corbin & Rhyno not showing any tension was pretty weird to behold, but whatever. Fun start to the Dusty Tournament.

Alexa Bliss... :homer. Ok, so she still has a way to go before you could put her up there w/the Bayleys and Beckys and Sashas of the world, but she's still an impressive performer, and plays the heel bitch part better than anyone not named Sasha Banks in the company. If she keeps on getting better and better as I hope she does, I can see a Bayley/Alexa match going very well in the future. Also, DAT ASS. My God, hottest woman in the company. Seeing Leva-Blue Pants is always fun too, though she deserves better by now. Hope she evolves from being just a jobber.

Apollo Crews is still something of a future star, and this was, again, a nice showcase for what he can do, though it's clear he's holding back before he can truly show off his abilities.

Eva just hurts to watch. Dana Brooke looks like Trish compared to fucking Eva Marie. That's all I'm saying on that for now - but if she doesn't improve by the time she inevitably faces Bayley (or somebody else) for the title... fpalm. But I will say: JESSIE MCKAY IN A WWE RING. FUCK. *YES.* Too bad she had to deal w/this bitch, but whatever.

The Tag Main Event was pretty good. Gable & Jordan really impressed me this time around, reminded me A LOT of the World's Greatest Tag Team, only w/a greater personality. I'm afraid that Gable, when he goes solo, might become Kurt Angle V2 (and this is an unpopular opinion, but there's something about Angle's in-ring style that I don't like, and I saw flashes of that in Gable), but in this current role, he's spectacular, w/him and Jordan playing off of each other really well. Crowe is just sad - the guy is incredibly talented, too good to get shat on by the NXT booking like this. The crowd didn't really care about him, but then again, what reason should have, when the gimmicks they give him don't give him anything interesting to do. Turn him heel on Neville, make him an agressive Ambrose-esque bastard destroying everybody on sight, give him a win against Neville on the upcoming Takeover (Neville doesn't really have much to do on the main roster atm, so he'd be welcome to participate in the next big event), and voilá. You have a new top heel on NXT.

But anyway, fun episode as usual. I look forward for the continuation of the Dusty Tournament. Here's how I see things going:

1ST ROUND
- Bálor & Joe beat Lucha Dragons
- Enzo & Cass beat Dawkins & Fulton
- Knight & Sampson beat Dash & Dawson
- Blake & Murphy and Vaudevillains go to a double DQ, building to the Tag Title rematch (Knight & Sampson go to semis)
- Hype Bros. beat Wolfe & Louis
- Gargano & Ciampa beat Breeze & Dempsey

2ND ROUND
- Enzo & Cass beat Bálor & Joe (Joe turns on Bálor, sets up NXT Title match at Takeover)
- Gable & Jordan beat Hype Bros.
- Gargano & Ciampa beat Corbin & Rhyno

SEMIS
- Enzo & Cass beat Knight & Sampson
- Gable & Jordan beat Gargano & Ciampa

FINALS (Takeover)
- Enzo & Cass beat Gable & Jordan (Dustin Rhodes endorses them at the end; they become the new Nº1 Contenders for the Vaudevillains at Takeover: London)


----------



## Callisto

I was expecting that pin botch to be notable given how the dirtsheets described it, it wasn't even that bad lmfao. Smarks exaggerating per usual. :lmao

It just looked like Eva was attempting to do one of those dramatic, last minute nearfalls but it didn't quite work and it just looked a little sloppy. But nothing that took much from the match. And considering she held her own before the fact, I don't see why others feel the need to object to her efforts.


----------



## Crasp

@ATF
Not sure I see Knight & Samson beating Dash & Dawson when they appear to be trying to build ... Double D??? as one of the upper teams. But who knows, I guess Knight & Samson could use a bit of exposure.

Otherwise I agree with most of those picks. I like the Blake & Murphy / Vaudevillains idea, and the Joe/Bálor prediction is exactly what I'm thinking too.

I'm not sure I'd have Enzo & cass win though. I think you can insert those two into the main title picture at any time for any reason and it'd work, but I think Gable & Jordan could really benefit from going all the way.

It might even help Enzo & Cass to not win, because I'm sure people will be pulling for them even more after they continue to come up short.


----------



## ATF

@Crasp Well I wouldn't know about Dash/Dawson, because I actually haven't followed NXT for a while due to a "generally down on wrestling" period and other stuff in my life, such started about after the Joe/Owens stuff went down. Brooklyn was my return to it. And before Brooklyn I only saw stuff that interested me So I don't know or at least remember much about either one of those teams to begin with :lol Though I went w/Sampson's team because it appeared to me that he's the one getting a little bit of exposure as of lately, so yeah. Don't even recall Tucker Knight to be honest, anything about it?

I also had the idea of giving Gable & Jordan the win to give them the big time exposure, and I think that would actually give the Vaudevillains more than one Takeover defense (don't see Gable/Jordan taking the titles off them just yet tbh). I just went w/Enzo & Cass because I think that their moment is long overdue, and the win would probably send them to the Tag Title run immediately, which supposing their title shot would happen at Takeover: London, would probably be the right moment to finally put the plug on for Team SAWFT and giving them the titles and their Zayn/Bayley moments to the sound of a rabid London crowd.

Though I do think that w/a Gable & Jordan victory, Enzo & Cass could eventually win the titles at next year's February Takeover, which I suppose could start being treated by HHH and the NXT bookers as the biggest Takeover event of the year, since it celebrates the anniversary of the first live event (Arrival), and it comes on the shadows of WM and all that jazz. So yeah.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please give me a Neville/Crowe feud.


----------



## Crasp

@ATF 
I've barely seen any Tucker Knight, which is why it seemed left-field to me for them to go over. From just looking him up now, he looks a bit like Bull Dempsey "lite".

I guess one thing with Enzo & Cass, is they are out & out faces, while Gable & Jordan are still largely undefined. Are they heel? face? neither? Gable sure feels like a face but Jordan doesn't, and they've been largely paired off against faces so far.

Assuming the Dusty tounement will be won by a face team (spoiler, it WILL be won by a face team), that might derail my dreams of Gable & Jordan winning, unless they get them over as face soon. Otherwise, I have to admit that Enzo & Cass almost look like favorites.


----------



## Knocks

Samson and Knight are just there to fill a spot IMO. Dash and Dawson almost definitely going over there.

The inevitable Realest Guys/Finn and Joe match in Round 2 should be interesting, I want to say that Finn and Joe will lose after miscommunication to set up a title match at TakeOver, but I can't see either of them eating the pin from Zo's Rocket Launcher.


----------



## Crasp

Knocks said:


> Samson and Knight are just there to fill a spot IMO. Dash and Dawson almost definitely going over there.
> 
> The inevitable Realest Guys/Finn and Joe match in Round 2 should be interesting, I want to say that Finn and Joe will lose after miscommunication to set up a title match at TakeOver, but I can't see either of them eating the pin from Zo's Rocket Launcher.


What about Balor eating the pin after taking the muscle buster? Seems like a logical way to book it.

*EDIT*
Thinking about the Balor/Joe thing, you could have some kind of typical miscommunication during the match, ending with Balor going up to the top for the Coup De Grâce on Enzo/Cass, putting him in exactly the right spot for the Buster from Joe.

Or you could not even bother with the miscommunication and just have him do it anyway in a shock turn. Heel Joe is just fantastic and pretty scary.


----------



## Knocks

Crasp said:


> What about Balor eating the pin after taking the muscle buster? Seems like a logical way to book it.


I'm hesitant to say Joe would go that far. Guess we'll wait and see.

On that note, I'm glad that we're back to speculating what's coming next in NXT, after how predictable the Balor/Owens and Sasha/Bayley feuds were.


----------



## ATF

Finn and Joe are almost certainly not losing cleanly, either Joe costs Bálor because SWERVE or they lose by DQ/countout. Also, how much have Dash & Dawson been built-up? Because if not that much, I think they can still pull a surprise victory for Knight & Sampson, who'd be the underdogs of the tourney (even though I'm almost sure they're heels).


----------



## Knocks

ATF said:


> Finn and Joe are almost certainly not losing cleanly, either Joe costs Bálor because SWERVE or they lose by DQ/countout. Also, how much have Dash & Dawson been built-up? Because if not that much, I think they can still pull a surprise victory for Knight & Sampson, who'd be the underdogs of the tourney (even though I'm almost sure they're heels).


The three matches off the top of my head I've seen them in on NXT were against Zo and Cass, which they won, Hype Bros, which they lost, and the eight-man tag in Brooklyn with Jordan and Gable against Zo, Cass and Hype Bros. All been fairly recent, so they've been fairly well established in the division lately.

I've only ever seen Knight and Samson job.


----------



## Genking48

See, THIS is what King of the Ring should have been, weeks of tournament matches, this is how a tournament is supposed to be.

Jordan & Gable compliment each other well, Jordan has the look while Gable has the character, both of them have the skills


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Genking48 said:


> Jordan & Gable compliment each other well, Jordan has the look while Gable has the character, both of them have the skills


*
They shouldn't split up for a very long time imo. They need to do this the right way and have Jordan develop his character within the tag team, instead of using Gable to overcompensate until his inevitable singles push. I love their chemistry.*


----------



## Old School Icons

As someone who enjoys Tag Team wrestling the next few weeks on NXT are gonna be a lot of fun.

So NXT this week...

I'm actually glad The Ascension got a nice welcome back. Lord knows they had nothing on the main roster for months now. The right team won though, although I'd be hugely surprised if Rhyno and Corbin won it.

Neville and Solomon Crowe's promo. Neville's leaned back "What the hell?" facial expression said it all, Solomon Crowe was on something. 

Once again we can laugh at Triple H's horrendous British Accent. "I wanna know one thing, ARRR UUU WEDDDYYYYYY?"

CHYNA! I mean Nia Jax is coming soon!

Alexa Bliss beats Blue Pants. Good. 

Johnny Gargano on NXT is awesome even if it is a one off? Looking forward to seeing him and Tyler Breeze share some ring time together next week.

Apollo Crews standing moonsault is so impressive. Can only be a matter of time before he is in the scene for the NXT title. 

Gable on the mic is just :Rollins

Samoa Joe and Finn Balor as a tag team? Think that will be a nice change of pace for both of them. I expect Samoa Joe will turn on Balor at some point but them vs Lucha Dragons should be really good. 

Eva Marie looked the part and to be fair this was a slight improvement over her previous two matches, Billie Kay did a good job selling her offense, nice to see her on a show again. Sorry to say but that botch was a complete embarrassment for NXT all round, its a good thing it wasn't live. 

SHUT UP MOJO! 

Surprised but delighted Jordan and Gable won. They are the team that needs to be pushed, a much more entertaining heel team than Murphy and Blake have ever been. Last few minutes of the match very fun to watch.


----------



## Jersey

fire82 said:


> I want to see Alexa and Bayley feud for the title for a few months - it's arguably the top face vs top heel, character wise, in nxt and would make for a great story.


 That would be nice:grin2:


----------



## Boots To Chests

Callisto said:


> I was expecting that pin botch to be notable given how the dirtsheets described it, it wasn't even that bad lmfao. Smarks exaggerating per usual. :lmao
> 
> It just looked like Eva was attempting to do one of those dramatic, last minute nearfalls but it didn't quite work and it just looked a little sloppy. But nothing that took much from the match. And considering she held her own before the fact, I don't see why others feel the need to object to her efforts.


We share the exact same thoughts on this. To me, it seemed like she was trying to build the drama with a last second kick out and the ref didn't go with it. This was fine for an Eva Marie match. She'll get this shit down with enough time.


----------



## BehindYou

I was thinking of who needs a call up and the obvious answer to me was Corey Graves.

But this week with him saying how he could call his match alone, I like him as the voice of NXT and maybe they should focus on that more if he's staying put.

Jordan and Gable could be a big tag team if they continue to improve and possibly do well in singles too.


----------



## ATF

Knocks said:


> The three matches off the top of my head I've seen them in on NXT were against Zo and Cass, which they won, Hype Bros, which they lost, and the eight-man tag in Brooklyn with Jordan and Gable against Zo, Cass and Hype Bros. All been fairly recent, so they've been fairly well established in the division lately.
> 
> I've only ever seen Knight and Samson job.


Alright then, thanks. Well, they do have a victory over the SAWFT guys, but w/their latest stuff only being defeats (including one against Hype Bros. of all teams), that sorta helps me backing what I've been saying already about Knight & Samson possibly pulling a surprise victory. Yes, it would feel a little forced, especially considering that there's already a potential underdog storyline in Gargano & Ciampa/Breeze & Dempsey (and the Gargano/Ciampa duo in general), but I think that the magic of booking tournaments is to elevate and continue to elevate new and established talent. Knight & Samson could pull a win out of their ass and create a "will they do it again" type thing in the remaining matches. Especially if they follow my brilliant BAMFT/Vaudevillains double DQ idea (no copyright required if you want to, that can be taken for free), which would lead them to the semis.


----------



## VIPER

Okay, kinda glad to see The Ascension back. Maybe they can be revitilized.

Apollo was great as expected. I personally love his mini Xavier Woods randomg shouting moments :lol

I dont think Eva planned to do that and be dramatic. If you watch closely, the referee was going for three but he stopped seconds before Eva even kicked out. So are they just going to hand her wins to make her look big and bad? Billie looked great. I loved when she kicked her in the mouth when she was mid yelling "All Red Everything", hate that cheap slogan and her screaming is like knives in my ears.

Now, Im not sure why Neville is back pursuing the tag team titles but whatever works I guess.

Overall, I was happy with the show except like 2 matches.


----------



## thomasbroad

4 words to sum up NXT this week.

READY, WILLING AND GABLE.


----------



## BehindYou

VIPER said:


> Okay, kinda glad to see The Ascension back. Maybe they can be revitilized.
> 
> Apollo was great as expected. I personally love his mini Xavier Woods randomg shouting moments :lol
> 
> I dont think Eva planned to do that and be dramatic. If you watch closely, the referee was going for three but he stopped seconds before Eva even kicked out. So are they just going to hand her wins to make her look big and bad? Billie looked great. I loved when she kicked her in the mouth when she was mid yelling "All Red Everything", hate that cheap slogan and her screaming is like knives in my ears.
> 
> *Now, Im not sure why Neville is back pursuing the tag team titles but whatever works I guess.*
> 
> Overall, I was happy with the show except like 2 matches.


 Cause the tournament is about Dusty ofc, both from a kayfabe and possibly real life standpoint it makes sense.


----------



## dan the marino

Ascension as a one-off was fine but I hope they aren't back down there for good. Far too many better teams in NXT at the moment.


----------



## Flair Shot

VIPER said:


> Now, Im not sure why Neville is back pursuing the tag team titles but whatever works I guess.


The tournament is not for the tag titles.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT was cool.

Eva is showing improvement, but that botch was horrendous.

Jordan and Gable are awesome right now. I am becoming a fan.

I love slow character development and NXT is the best place to do it.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

I liked this weeks episode a lot

Tag Classic is being built really nicely

Joe/Finn team looks badass

Gable/Jordan are a lot of fun and looked really good this week

Regals bit with Breeze was really well done as well


----------



## JustAName

I thought I couldn't get invested in a legit tag team anymore (New Day doesn't count, they're more like a mini faction), I want to see every tag match that contains Jason Jordan and Chad (ready, willing and) Gable at this point they are sooo on point, funny and awesome chemistry out of the ring as well in the ring, gimme mooooar!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I'm enjoying the Dusty Classic so far, Joe/Balor teaming together next week should be interesting. The team of Jordan and Gable continues to impress me, Gable is a future star. I really don't know what to say about Eva Marie at this point, that kickout botch was just horrendous.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

A wild Tommaso Ciampa appeared! :drose


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Is Devin Taylor actually a wrestler? I'd like to see her face Dana at some point.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Is Devin Taylor actually a wrestler? I'd like to see her face Dana at some point.


She's had about 20 house shows matches and has been training for a year and a half but I think they don't see it in her and will keep her as an interviewer (how many of those do we have now? :lmao)


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Count Vertigo said:


> She's had about 20 house shows matches and has been training for a year and a half but I think they don't see it in her and will keep her as an interviewer (how many of those do we have now? :lmao)


That's a shame. She's pretty mediocre as an interviewer. She's absolutely gorgeous though.


----------



## Drago

Love me some tournament oriented NXT. Reminds me good times when they were bringing their champions belts to the show.


----------



## mrdiamond77

A good show this week. Can't wait to see Jordan & Gable challenge the Vaudevillans in the future. Alexa Bliss is great and I hope she gets to feud with Bayley in the coming months. Hope they do something with Billie Kay/Jessie after that match and crowd reaction. Eva Marie has improved but she is just not going to be good enough.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Chad Gable & Jason Jordan are absolutely brilliant, this spot was a thing of beauty...


----------



## ATF

So tonight we'll get two more tournament matches. I'm looking forward for both of them, especially Breeze & Dempsey/Gargano & Ciampa, just to see how they handle the debut of those guys. I assume they will win, as will Bálor & Joe against the Lucha Dragons, which is a match that's intriguing for the prospect of seeing Bálor and Joe team up by itself. Besides that, I assume we'll see Bayley show up as champion for the first time. And wishful thinking: maybe, just mayyyybe - please God please - the seeds of a potential Solomon Crowe heel turn. (PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE NXT MAKE THAT HAPPEN)


----------



## DGenerationMC

ATF said:


> *And wishful thinking: maybe, just mayyyybe - please God please - the seeds of a potential Solomon Crowe heel turn. (PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE NXT MAKE THAT HAPPEN)*


----------



## Phaedra

Carmella is getting better in the ring, and Peyton Royce is good, can't wait for Kana.


----------



## Phaedra

CIAMPA .. THAT FUCKING SLAP THOUGH lmfao.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Peyton royce is hot. Carried carmellas ass.


----------



## UntilDawn

First match was a good way to kick off the show, really liking the tag match with Gargano and Ciampa.


----------



## HateaHeel

That was a lame finisher from Gagano/Ciampa.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Maybe Bull can be the third man for Ambrose and Reigns. Liking this show so far! Am currently i love with Peyton Royce.


----------



## Phaedra

Yeah, just like someone needed to take away Crowe's fake tan someone NEEDS to take away Dana Brooke's mum's makeup box. 

That's a fucking horror show. lol.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Peyton Royce is my favorite diva. Damn, she's good.


----------



## HateaHeel

Dana's getting a lot better. I thought her promo before the match was even better than most divas on the main roster could do.


----------



## Phaedra

Dana ... who remembers her first match? lmfao, this girl is starting to get it.

however, she did struggle at times with Billie Kay's height. More practice on that for her.


----------



## Abisial

Balor looks heelish as hell.


----------



## HateaHeel

Wait a minute, wasn't Finn and Joe's segment backstage lockeroom at Full Sail? (it sure looked like it!) How did they get here? lol


----------



## Phaedra

Balor, officially too fucking hot for my TV. ........... ugh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Where is The Face Fuck Me, Finn, girl? :bryanlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Phaedra. Is it possible for you to go and see the UK NXT tour? Would probably be a blast?


----------



## Phaedra

IDONTSHIV said:


> @Phaedra. Is it possible for you to go and see the UK NXT tour? Would probably be a blast?


i tried. things aren't lining up right now, and there aren't words to describe how sad i am about it. 

But I would recreate the Finn Balor sign lol, or 'Lets Play Lego Together' lol. 

so gutted  

anyway got work in the morning, should be sleeping. ciao for now.


----------



## Jbardo

What a fun main event. Hopefully Joe turns in Finn.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on tonight's show: 

- I like Carmella and all, but her theme song is annoying. Thank God she talks over it. Anyways, nice to have another new girl on the roster in Payton Royce. But it was also nice to see Carmella get a win. 

- It is cool that they are having these tag team tournament matches at NXT live events. It was one of the aspects I liked about TNA's earlier attempts at the Bound for Glory Series. It gave the impression that the story was continuing after the TV episode was over and we get updates during the show. I don't know. It makes it feel more sport like. I like it! 

- Nia Jax....can't wait! 

- Breeze/Dempsey Vs. Ciampa/Gargano Tag Team Round 1 Match = This was fun. It was a nice showcase for the new to NXT talents in Gargano and Ciampa, and Bull got reintroduced as a loveable goofball. Though iI have to say that roll up at the end wasn't the best. Breeze Vs. Bull feud on the horizon, which actually has its roots back a while ago to set up the Bull-Fit gimmick. Its almost like they planned this, lol. Hopefully Breeze will get a goddamn win in a Takeover special. 

- Was Dana reading off of the same cards that they gave to Ryback on Monday? Seriously, she was looking off camera the entire time. Other than that, not a bad promo. 

- Nice vignette for Tye Dillenger. I thought it was a new commercial for some show on the WWE Network at first, lol. 

- Brooke Vs. Kay = Another OK match and it is clear that Dana is being set up to face Bayley at the next Takeover special. 

- Bayley's celebration with her little fan....awwwwww! 

- So the show's main event being in a different venue and clearly part of another taping. That was a little odd, lol. Took my back to my childhood though. Remember when Primetime Wrestling (the Monday Night Show before Raw) was nothing but matches taped all over the country? NXT really is the old school brand. Anyways this was a fun tag match main event. 

The Tag Team Classic is proving to be a nice focus to the show. In addition to showcasing tag team action, which is not usually the case for NXT, it is starting to splinter off and develop other stories and feuds like Breeze Vs. Bull and a potential Balor Vs. Joe title match. 

Another fun episode!


----------



## Jersey

I'm starting to like Dana Brooke now


----------



## Count Vertigo

*Nice seeing Carmella getting a W, nice attire and assets on Peyton Royce kada

Nice little tag match but damn I think Ciampa lost at least 30 fucking pounds of muscle in the last year or so, really sad.

Dana looked great tonight, that Billie Kay chick is really awkward.

Great main event, nice little glimpse of how Finn's main roster entrance would look.*


----------



## Smarky Smark

Do women have to have bad music when they debut? Both Australian girls have horrible music. 

How does Finn always seem kind of nervous in front of the small NXT crowds, but seems like the most confidant man in the world in front of large crowds? And was he attacked by a vampire or something? 

Good main event. Sin Cara actually works better as a Rudo than a Technico. He's a pretty strong dude and did some decent brawling and didn't botch anything like when he's trying to fly around.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Digging the leather jacket Finn was wearing. Looking kinda heelish if you ask me.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Count Vertigo said:


> Great main event, nice little glimpse of how Finn's main roster entrance would look.


Hell yes that leather jacket gave that little extra something that his non demon entrances have been missing 

Great match too.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Am I the only one excited by a potential future tag team between Dempsey and Breeze? They've got excellent comedic chemistry there with Dempsey as the happy-go-lucky but very clumsy babyface and Breeze as the arrogant curmudgeon who thinks he's above it all but secretly knows he needs the help. I laughed several times during the match, Breeze's character work is so good and Dempsey as a dopey but loveable face seems about right.

Peyton is awesome, I like the way she really struggles for breath in the chokeholds and her kicks look good. Carmella and Dana are improving, the latter still looks a little worried and rushes a little when doing Billie Kay's high flying spots, I also don't like the fact Kay had to move her legs back to help Dana with the pin, makes the finisher look a little weaker. Feel as though Carmella is a heel without Enzo and Cass.

Lucha Dragons vs Joe and Finn, good stuff.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

:wee-bey kallisto's english is pretty good
what the hell man you don't show the full tag matches :bunk

damn i wanted team bull/breeze to win:hbkshrug atleast it sets up their fued

dana brooke looking good tonight :Tripslick

ha ha ty dillinger promo :banderas

wwe please remove the uso from commentary i don't think i can take much more 

nice main event match finns new jacket is pretty cool


----------



## HHHGame78

Tapings tomorrow, wonder if most of those 2nd round matches take place then or spread it out at Raw/SD tapings.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Pretty good episode tonight. Fiddy's take:

Carmella has improved quite nicely, lots of energy and potential there. Fun to watch. Peyton Royce didn't do much here, but she'll be a real player in the future. That name tho... 

Gargano and Ciampa are pretty great, and I love the chemistry between Bull and Breeze. The two played really well off of each other in Philly and same happened here. It looks like they're going to revive the rivalry a bit... Ciampa and Gargano looked good, their finisher was solid but needed more impact, but I'm going to say the fact they did it against a bigger dude like Dempsey didn't help. Overall, solid! I wonder if Ciampa will be hanging around or if the rumors are true and he rubbed some people the wrong way. Stoked to see more Gargano in the future, though. 

Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay was WAY better than expected. Again, Billie Kay also has an awful man name but whatever, not important, as Dana Brooke actually looked really good here. She's got to tone down the posing a bit, but she showed tons of real potential tonight. Billie performed well too, but her bright green ring gear has got to go, my eyesssssss!

TYE DILLENGER FOR NXT CHAMP. I've been saying this since Philly (even though I kinda took a break from the forum at that time...) - He's a perfectly annoying heel, but also a total star with the Perfect 10 gimmick. The dude almost stole the show in Philly. He came out to boos and tons of "fuck off" heat and left with the crowd chanting "TEN!!!! TEN!!! TEN!!!" it was awesome. The vignette pumped me up!!!

Also cool to see Bayley spend the day with her biggest little fan. I was kinda disappointed they didn't fly her to Brooklyn or something like that, but this was definitely the next-best thing! Very cool segment!

The main event was great. I'm kinda bored of the Lucha Dragons, and seeing them in front of a meh big crowd there for a Smackdown didn't do it many favors, but Joe and Balor are great fun to watch, and Kalisto has some great moments here and there. I'm digging the tag team classic quite a bit so far... But kinda sad they didn't show two matches! I NEED MORE DAWSON AND WILDER IN MY LIFE!


----------



## Mox Girl

My thoughts:

- I liked Carmella vs Peyton Royce. Nice to see Carmella get a win, she's grown on me so much over the months. Peyton has a terrible ring name, but she showed glimpses of greatness!

- That first tag match was loads of fun. My Mum came in during Tyler Breeze's entrance and couldn't stop laughing at him when the camera zoomed in on him and when he was lying on the top turnbuckle :lol Then Bull copying him haha. I'd never seen either Gargano or Ciampa wrestle before but I was impressed!

- I found Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay a bit boring tbh. Dana's promo beforehand was awful, she didn't look at the camera once and looked like she was reading off an autocue.

- The main event was super fun too, LOVED Finn's entrance, that leather jacket looked awesome on him. What is with me and men who wear leather jackets? First Dean, now Finn? :faint: Fun match too, the Lucha Dragons are always great and Finn & Joe worked well together.

Overall, fun ep this week! I also squealed a bit when they played the trailer for Dean's Lockdown movie during the show :mark: I've seen it loads of times already, but I'm glad they're promoting it even a tiny bit!


----------



## PeepShow

Women's opener was decent enough, but seemed to have too many rest holds. Royce impressed me. Was hilarious to hear Graves say the moonwalk was invented by Michael Hayes. :lmao 

Really getting behind Dempsey now. Him and Breeze's interactions were great. Good to see Gargano and Ciampa advance, but I would have liked to see some more Bull and Breeze. 

Dana is ok. She's good in the ring, but there's just something about her I'm not a fan of. Can't put my finger on it though.

Looking forward to Bayley _finally_ getting back on NXT. Seems like it's been forever. Hopefully Sasha gets a rematch sometime down the road. 

I can definitely get behind this Joe/Balor team. Good main event. Was cool to see Balor come out in the jacket. He did look a bit cheesy posing with the jacket open a few different times though. Looking forward to the rest of this tournament. Should be fun.


----------



## tark1n

amhlilhaus said:


> Peyton royce is hot. Carried carmellas ass.


Dat ass doe. :banderas


----------



## Count Vertigo

tark1n said:


> Dat ass doe. :banderas


Most of them have ass but we live in a sad age where only Nikki Bella, Eva Marie, Alexa Bliss, Dana Brooke _kind of_ and now Peyton show it a little :mj2


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Man it was nice to be able to watch an NXT all the way through, Finn Bore-lor is so much more tolerable in the tag scene.

I don't know whether to be more impressed by Peyton's ass or her skills but either way she just got a new fan. Poor Billie is inferior in every way that matters, her only advantage is being slightly prettier.

Carmella and Dana get better every week and in a year will be worthy of the Women's division Takeover legacy.

I liked Gargano and Ciampa in the ring, they didn't look like prototypical indy spot monkeys.

I'm kinda meh on a Breeze/ Bull feud, they looked like a potentially good odd ball tag team.


----------



## jacobrgroman

good solid show.

both women's matches were not great by any means, but did enough to let you see what billie and peyton can do while giving wins to the "more established" dana and carmella.

still loving this tag team tourney. cool to see gargano and ciampa "debut" and get the win. as others have stated, a dysfunctional tagteam of breeze and bull would be fun, but after the post match beat down it seems like they could be feuding next. at least until breeze faces liger again.

neat to see the highlights of some of the house show dusty classic matches, would have been fun to see the whole things or at least edited down.

main event was great too. looking forward to seeing balor/joe vs I'm assuming cass and enzo. could we see a heel turn made by finn or joe or do cass and zo get knocked out early?

cool vignette for dillinger. he may not get very far outside of nxt, but he's been doing this for a while and deserves at least one decent singles run in orlando. seems like they might be gearing to have him and crews nation work together more.

bayley returns next week! can't wait to see her and others in austin next week


----------



## TN Punk

Dana Brooks has everything down except for actually performing wrestling moves outside of holds, clothesline, and her finisher. Lol


----------



## TN Punk

weatherwarden said:


> Dana's promo beforehand was awful, she didn't look at the camera once and looked like she was reading off an autocue


I noticed that as well lol.


----------



## RetepAdam.

So, yeah. That was a stiff slap by Ciampa. :lmao

I must have watched it 5-6 times by now, and my reaction is always the same. God DAMN.

EDIT — Bull slapping his belly along to the "Bull is gorgeous" chant. And laughing at Tyler. :lmao

EDIT x2 — It baffles me that some people on this board find Dana Brooke attractive. She looks like Lex Luger wearing five layers of makeup to me.

EDIT x3 — Finn looks like a fucking STAR in that jacket, imo. Shades of Bullet Club, for sure. I wonder if they'll actually have him be the one who attacked Hideo Itami (if that's still a storyline).

EDIT x4 — Almost forgot to mention, Kallisto continues to quietly look great. I was super impressed with his mic work. Honestly, he could be the closest thing to Rey Mysterio that WWE is going to find for a while. They need to get him away from Famous Luchador Sin Cara as soon as reasonably makes sense.

LAST EDIT — That's the best Samoa Joe has looked since joining NXT. I wonder if he's extra motivated because he's next in line for a title shot.


----------



## ATF

Thoughts on the episode:

- Carmella/Peyton was acceptable. Worthy of an eyebrow raise in structure, w/a very your-turn my-turn type feel (probably due to it being face vs. face but meh), but still fun. Peyton looked pretty good in her debut, holding back a little but still showing just enough of her talent. Also, she's sexy as fuck (even my gf thinks that). Carmella is better as a bitchy heel, but she's improving by the day in either case and she's got a lot of future potential. Decent start to the show.

- Awesome highlights reel for the other tourney matches, kind of a shame I don't get to see the full stuff - seriously, Enzo & Cass have always been fun characters and their ring work has been really good as of lately, and DAMN that Dash & Dawson/Knight & Samson match looked great! Please upload those matches on the WWE website, NXT guys.

- Breeze & Dempsey/Gargano & Ciampa was very fun. Breeze & Dempsey have great comedic chemistry, and I'm enjoying Bull in this new goofy heavyweight face role. Ciampa kinda gave me vibes of an asshole there tbh, especially after that slap that made me legit spill my drink :lmao Gargano is AWESOME tho. I wanna see more Gargano/Dempsey interactions cause those were hilarious and badass. Fun match.

- Dana's promo was kinda weird to say the least, not only was she looking somewhere else the whole time, she just talked awkwardly. Dillinger's teaser was cool tho. I did enjoy his work in Brooklyn a good bit, in spite of my gripes w/how that match was booked, so yeah.

- Dana/JESSIE (cause Billie sounds awful) was way better than I had ever anticipated it to be. Admitedly, Jessie did look a bit awkward there, she's still getting a bit on her own, but let her get more into it and you'll have a future top babyface for sure. Hell, bring back the innocent schoolgirl that made her a star in the indies to begin with. She'll be big, regardless. But I gotta admit: even if she's still clearly green and a work in progress, Dana looked pretty good. She's got the character work and charisma down for the bitchy heel she's supposed to be, and hell, even in actual physical execution of the story, which she was weak before, she looked alright. Bayley can definitely get something decent out of her, and should she keep improving, we might actually have a GOOD match here, not just decent but legit good. I'm actually kinda intrigued to see their Takeover match now, even if I am bitter about Emma not getting the opportunity instead.

- YAY for Bayley next week! :bayley

- The Main Event felt a little weird cause of the SD venue and all of that, but it did gave it a big time atmosphere that it required. The match itself was pretty fun. And again, much like the Ascension surprised me w/their babyface work, I actually think there's great potential in the Lucha Dragons as heels tbh. Hunico does shine more as a Rudo, and Kalisto also put on a surprisingly intense attempt at a heel workover over Bálor. Of course, the other two were just badasses, and that's the end of the story. Another fun match from what's being a very fun tourney so far.

Good episode, as per usual. Sad that didn't give any Crowe heel turn seeds, and they probably never will, but yeah.


----------



## Jersey

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Carmella and Dana get better every week and in a year will be worthy of the Women's division Takeover legacy.


Realist thing you ever wrote


----------



## wowjames

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't know whether to be more impressed by Peyton's ass or her skills but either way she just got a new fan. Poor Billie is inferior in every way that matters, her only advantage is being slightly prettier.


What a strange opinion. Peyton will tell you that Billie is the better worker. Because she is. Peyton is very green.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Thinking about Breeze's gimmick and how it's so likely to fail on the main roster on the back of Fandango and Adam Rose's 'promotions', if he's not going to get an NXT title run soon then an oddball Hell No! style teaming with Dempsey might be his best bet. I do wonder if Trips is deliberately keeping Breeze at NXT as long as possible simply because he knows Breeze will get buried on RAW.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

wowjames said:


> What a strange opinion. Peyton will tell you that Billie is the better worker. Because she is. Peyton is very green.


Billie might be more experienced but she's also lanky and awkward as hell and a stiff ass robot. She doesn't look like a natural athlete and reminds me of Eva Marie but with better technique. Peyton moved from spot to spot more naturally, sold like a veteran and has more charisma. The crowd cared more about her than Billie who should've gotten easy heat against the much maligned Dana Brooke.


----------



## wowjames

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Billie might be more experienced but she's also lanky and awkward as hell and a stiff ass robot. She doesn't look like a natural athlete and reminds me of Eva Marie but with better technique. Peyton moved from spot to spot more naturally, sold like a veteran and has more charisma. The crowd cared more about her than Billie who should've gotten easy heat against the much maligned Dana Brooke.


The line " her only advantage is being slightly prettier." is still is SO off base.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

wowjames said:


> The line " her only advantage is being slightly prettier." is still is SO off base.


Okay well just putting their NXT works against each other, what has Billie done better?


----------



## DoubtGin

Peyton impressed way more than Billie, imo.


----------



## Genking48

That Balor/Joe "hey champ, don't forget your belt" segment :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

Genking48 said:


> That Balor/Joe "hey champ, don't forget your belt" segment :lmao


Samoa Joe turn confirmed


----------



## tark1n

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't know whether to be more impressed by *Peyton's ass* or her skills but either way she just got a new fan. Poor Billie is inferior in every way that matters, her only advantage is being slightly prettier.


Did anyone get a screen grab of that ass? atass


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

tark1n said:


> Did anyone get a screen grab of that ass? atass


 @Trublez got dat hook up


----------



## Trublez

tark1n said:


> Did anyone get a screen grab of that ass? atass


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/52228929-post11.html


----------



## JustJoel

Enjoyed NXT. Both women's matches were pretty awful, but at least Dana annoys the holy shit out of me:lol Hissing her c's and s's sends shivers down m'back. I swear I can make myself cringe if I say the word "chance" the way she does.

Dempsey/Breeze was fun. GARGANO~! Really impressed and Ciampa's slap got me out of my seat. Crazy to think how much good stuff they _saved._

The main was great - Joe looked boss under the big lights. Balor got a swag jacket, and Sin Cara botched a DDT to no one's surprise. Good fun, overall.


----------



## tark1n

JustJoel said:


> Enjoyed NXT. Both women's matches were pretty awful, but at least Dana annoys the holy shit out of me:lol Hissing her c's and s's sends shivers down m'back. I swear I can make myself cringe if I say the word "chance" the way she does.
> 
> Dempsey/Breeze was fun. GARGANO~! Really impressed and Ciampa's slap got me out of my seat. Crazy to think how much good stuff they _saved._
> 
> The main was great - Joe looked boss under the big lights. Balor got a swag jacket, and Sin Cara botched a DDT to no one's surprise. Good fun, overall.


Dana's nasally voice is unbearable :trips7


----------



## Anon Fisher

I was expecting Samoa Joe to turn on Balor after that backstage segment. Seemed quite strange...


----------



## Old School Icons

NXT was a perfectly watchable episode. Not great but not bad.

Carmella Vs Peyton Royce wasn't the worst match. Peyton Royce looks already a solid addition and who knows? In a couple of years she could be great. Easy on the eye too. Carmella needed the win more so no problem with the result.

Finn Balor nearly leaving his title in the back was if it was unintentional hilarious :Rollins

Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa got my attention for sure. They might be dark horses to win this even though personally I think Jordan/Gable or Balor/Joe are winning it. Tyler Breeze was as entertaining as always, a feud with BullShitFitKitKat is a step down for him really.

The Lucha Dragons for a good cause should try and set a world record for continuous "LUCHA! LUCHA! LUCHA!" 

I don't like her voice but Dana Brooke cut a ok promo. 

TEN-O-MANIA is running wild!

Billie Kay makes her official debut, a mark out moment obviously for this Jessie McKay fan although I'm not a fan of the name really. Like the earlier women's match it wasn't that bad against Dana Brooke. Dana Brooke for me has made improvements, I just think the next step apart from the obvious in ring improvements is that she needs to be talking trash a LOT more in the ring to be a good heel out there. Along with Peyton I think Kay is a good addition to the NXT Women's division which has lost a lot of talent recently. 

I'm not one for "Cute" things but you'd have to be dead inside not to find the Bayley superfan thing adorable. Who knows, wouldn't it be funny if she was one day wrestling on NXT or whatever it is if it exists by then?

Main Event was slow at first but really picked up by the end. Excellent finishing sequence. Still think Joe is going to turn on Balor right at the end of the tournament but it was an interesting change to see the match in a bigger arena. I think Joe looked like he belonged there more than at Full Sail weirdly. 

Really enjoying this tag tournament, some really good matches to come!


----------



## Tamaur

The show was cool and seriously, Finn Balor should be more cocky. That entrance with the leather jacket was amazing and if can break some of that " cool factor " into his character, it could be great. But, I have some problem with what we are seeing

1) Why is Dana Brooke winning ? Shouldn't this be the victory of Emma, the number one contender ? I hope they aren't going to screw her and at least give her a chance of showing what she can do

2) What is the point of this tournament ? Sure, it's nice to do something for Dusty Rhodes but I don't see why the wrestlers would be interested in winning it if they don't get a title shot or something like that. It reminds me of that stupid " Andre The Giant Battle Royal " that means absolutely nothing


----------



## Mr. I

Tamaur said:


> The show was cool and seriously, Finn Balor should be more cocky. That entrance with the leather jacket was amazing and if can break some of that " cool factor " into his character, it could be great. But, I have some problem with what we are seeing
> 
> 1) Why is Dana Brooke winning ? Shouldn't this be the victory of Emma, the number one contender ? I hope they aren't going to screw her and at least give her a chance of showing what she can do
> 
> 2) What is the point of this tournament ? Sure, it's nice to do something for Dusty Rhodes but I don't see why the wrestlers would be interested in winning it if they don't get a title shot or something like that. It reminds me of that stupid " Andre The Giant Battle Royal " that means absolutely nothing


Emma isn't the number one contender. They don't have one right now.

The point of the tournament is to have a tournament honouring Dusty, that can involve most of the male roster at the same time as a two month long angle. The G1 Climax is the top tournament in the world, and for a long time all it technically gave as a reward was a single title shot. Now it's for the main event of Wrestle Kingdom, but the act of winning the tournament is prestigious in of itself, it's given huge ceremony. WWE should learn from that example.

The act of winning tournaments, if the tournament is built up enough, is a big deal in its own right. It's why they're so common in actual sports. They're building up this tournament to be a big deal with all these top names like Bálor in it, and the finals being at a Takeover.


----------



## Old School Icons

Emma got a lucky win. I believe they have no intention sadly of taking advantage of a bad situation though she should be Bayley's first feud as champion and by the time they are done, Dana Brooke would be ready.


----------



## Vlad Balashov

Ok, I don't fully get the praise for the women's matches on this week's episode. Royce and Carmella definitely had the better match. Carmella is definitely still learning, but she is improving. The mic check into her submission is nice, but definitely needs to be cleaned up. Ok match.

The Billie Kay/Dana match was just. . . eh. Billie Kay has some of the weakest lariats I have ever seen. No impact at all. If you are going to jump you still need impact. Also, she is too tall to be doing head-scissors to Dana. It just looks awkward. Using her long legs for boots, kicks and submissions makes sense. There are just some moves you should not do based on your opponent. The head-scissors, hurricanrana family of moves is great for shorter people that use their momentum to take larger opponents down (ex: Kalisto, Neville, Mysterio). When you are taller than your opponent, why do you need to do that?

That question takes me to another part of the show I didn't enjoy which is psychology. Gargano, although I enjoyed what he did, really annoyed me when he kept letting Breeze get close to his corner, or hit a move that put him closer to his opponent. Then when he tries to pin Breeze right by Bull was absolutely idiotic. You should never do that. Breeze could have still crawled super fast to Dempsey from the middle of the ring and make it that much better. Psychology is one of those things that has been annoying me lately with NXT. I still love it, but that part needs to be polished big time.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I never thought I'd see the day where three of my favorite wrestlers from the independents would all be featured on one WWE show (Johnny Gargano, Ciampa and Jessie McKay). I hope they consider keeping Gargano/Ciampa as I think they'd make a great high energy tag team since WWE skipped out on The Wolves and they have a pre-built following so you don't need as much investment in getting them over.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Tamaur said:


> The show was cool and seriously, Finn Balor should be more cocky. That entrance with the leather jacket was amazing and if can break some of that " cool factor " into his character, it could be great. But, I have some problem with what we are seeing
> 
> 1) Why is Dana Brooke winning ? Shouldn't this be the victory of Emma, the number one contender ? I hope they aren't going to screw her and at least give her a chance of showing what she can do
> 
> 2) What is the point of this tournament ? Sure, it's nice to do something for Dusty Rhodes but I don't see why the wrestlers would be interested in winning it if they don't get a title shot or something like that. It reminds me of that stupid " Andre The Giant Battle Royal " that means absolutely nothing


How's it any different then winning King of the Ring or Survivor Series or Royal Rumble before the Wrestlemania stipulation? Are all wrestling matches supposed to be for a title shot or revenge?

Shouldn't all wrestling matches kayfabe be about money first and foremost like in boxing or mma? Any match you wrestle you want the victor's share; win a tournament for a big bonus, win a title for an even bigger bonus. At least that's how I make sense of any wrestling match.


----------



## mrdiamond77

A good episode again this week. Hope to see more of the two Aussie girls, who both look great and hope they start getting some wins.


----------



## Geeee

I find these random clips from house shows and dark matches to be a little off-putting. Hoping for a "normal" episode next week.


----------



## Fandangohome

I have no idea how or why this happened, but i'm starting to not mind Dana Brooke. I've spent the last 3 months bitching about how useless she is, and now for some reason, i can actually watch her matches, hell, i even thought she was borderline attractive this week. What's going on with me?

EDIT: I realised what it is. It's Eva Marie. Her being utterly useless and not improving at all has made me appreciate the work Dana has put in to get better, both as a character and a wrestler. 

That's how crap Eva Marie is, she's made me appreciate Dana f*cking Brooke.


----------



## GetDown




----------



## Sweettre15

Ok so definitely a solid episode for me

Pros:

- Dana Brooke seems to be finding her footing more and more as a character. Her promos are more and more tolerable, the look she rocked this week is a look I think should be permanent for her and her mannerisms have become less grating to watch

- Peyton Royce vs Carmella: Now it had a couple things that would have been better off not being done like Peyton's kick through the ropes but overall it was an entertaining match and it's Amusing to see Carmella playfully style on her opponents in the match. I feel like they are on to something with the semblance of a gimmick Peyton has right now but improve her theme and make sure she has a defined gimmick before she starts getting incorporated into storylines.

The tag matches: Both encounters showed rather entertaining exchanges. I liked what I saw of Ciampa and Gargano but what was also good was the fact that the end of the match seems to be fueling a possible feud between Breeze and Dempsey. I liked the Balor/Joe/Dragons match simply because the match was hell entertaining and I also enjoy the way Finn carries himself period:

Con:

If you can call it that....The Billie Kay/Brooke match: There were signs of chemistry in the match but I feel Billie's performance got a little shaky at times because when she tried certain moves she slowed down. If you're going to use flying headscissors' and the like hit then hard and fast...Don't try to pull any punches but Billie also might need to adjust her arsenal depending on the Height of her opponents.

Overall solid NXT episode and I hope the quality stays consistent or enhances.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Did the dark match happen before or after NXT BROOKLYN?


----------



## Tamaur

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How's it any different then winning King of the Ring or Survivor Series or Royal Rumble before the Wrestlemania stipulation? Are all wrestling matches supposed to be for a title shot or revenge?
> 
> Shouldn't all wrestling matches kayfabe be about money first and foremost like in boxing or mma? Any match you wrestle you want the victor's share; win a tournament for a big bonus, win a title for an even bigger bonus. At least that's how I make sense of any wrestling match.


I'm not against some matches between two guys about nothing if everytime, we are going to have five stars matches. But in that tournament, we aren't going to have five stars matches, maybe one or two interesting matches but that's all.

If you want sports fan to care about a competition, it needs to be important. I like football/soccer but if Pele died and they did a tournament about him, I wouldn't care because it means nothing and it have no history. Maybe my team will win and I will happy about them for some days then I wouldn't care unlike for prestigious competitions that means something like the Champion's League ( that we could compare to titles ). Do you really care about every competition your favorite team is in ? 

And, maybe it should be for the money but to me, wrestling is both a sports and a soap-opera. Why only have the sport aspect when you can add the drama, the characters, the stories that makes everything 10 times better.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Balor/Joe vs Lucha Dragons was really awesome. :drose


----------



## thomasbroad

Loved seeing Gargano and Ciampa.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Balor/Joe vs Lucha Dragons was a really entertaining match, Balor looked really cool in that leather jacket.


----------



## A-C-P

Fandangohome said:


> I have no idea how or why this happened, but i'm starting to not mind Dana Brooke. I've spent the last 3 months bitching about how useless she is, and now for some reason, i can actually watch her matches, hell, i even thought she was borderline attractive this week. What's going on with me?
> 
> EDIT: I realised what it is. It's Eva Marie. Her being utterly useless and not improving at all has made me appreciate the work Dana has put in to get better, both as a character and a wrestler.
> 
> That's how crap Eva Marie is, she's made me appreciate Dana f*cking Brooke.


You know I had the same attitude with Dana since her debut, I just didn't really get it or see anything in her, and was also wondering why this week I was like a Dana Brooke match, eh I'll watch it, when before it was a Dana Brooke match?...Fast Forward....

And I think you hit it right on the head, its Eva Marie being on NXT now, so I guess Eva does have some use, making all the other divas look great in comparison

:eva2


----------



## Bullydully

Another fun show. 

Loving the tag team tourney atm. Balor and Joe vs Lucha dragons was a great main event. I think it's quite obvious that Joe will be next in line for an NXT Title shot against Balor, and I'm still going to mark when it happens.

Gargano and Ciampa had a good debut. Gargano reminds me a bit of Austin Aries appearance wise for some reason. First time seeing both anyway and was impressed. The Bull/Breeze partnership was funny as expected, but Breeze deserves better. Liked the aggression he showed in the after match beatdown.

Bayley next week...FINALLY. Can't wait!


----------



## Drago

Give me a Nia Jax already damn it! Is she going to ruin Bayley's return?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Not gonna go too much into detail because.. well, it's early and I can't be arsed. Just came in here to say that Carmella might not be picking things up as quickly as I'd like, but she's getting there. Has to work on her transitions and fluidity but she put some fun moves into her match, and I liked the finisher setup as well, much better than the "trip" she used to do. Just too bad she never got to work too much with "finished product" divas in the past few weeks, but I guess it it what it is. Still hopefull she'll get there, though she still screams heel to me. :hmm


Also, Balor's "SD" entrance really had me :mark:. He looked like a legit superstar. Damn.

:bearo


----------



## Miguel Roderick

NXT's latest episode was amazing in my view. We saw the debut of Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa as they advance in the tournament to fight Baron Corbin and Rhyno, as it states in the bracket. I also think that Eva Marie may need some improvement on her in-ring abilities. Plus, Dana Brooke's character is perfect. But, she needs to improve on her makeup work. She looks like what a donkey kick would look like to a face such as Kelly Kelly.


----------



## thomasbroad

Drago said:


> Give me a Nia Jax already damn it! Is she going to ruin Bayley's return?


Hopefully.


----------



## ABigLegend

Just watched last week's show and here's my thoughts on it;

- Carmella's definitely improving, what a difference from a couple of months ago. Peyton was a little generic to me, I was too impressed. Not bad in the ring, but will need to do more to stand out.

- This was my first time seeing Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa and I was really impressed. Ciampa was so quick and fluid in the ring. Those two are definitely my dark horses to win this tournament. Breeze needs to get rid of his ridiculous attire and wear tights like Ziggler, his current attire will just allow him to be mocked on the main roster.

- Dana Brooke's character work is excellent. She's charismatic as hell, good promo too. She's not your typical pretty blonde, there's a toughness about her. She's legit. Really impressed by her, if she can improve her in-ring skills then she'll be ready for the main roster. Billie Kay had some charisma about her, there was definitely something there with her. It wasn't a very good match, but both women are new. They'll improve.

- Good main event. Samoa Joe is fantastic to watch in the ring, I'm really enjoying his NXT run. Finn Balor has been a little bland since winning the NXT Championship. His matches have been good, but they could be so much better. Obviously he's not great on the mic, so he relies heavily on his mic work and charisma. With the bodypaint only happening at the Takeover specials, that's a big part of Balor's appeal lost on the week-to-week shows. Balor has been a little bit bland on the NXT weekly shows, I just don't think Balor is being utilized as well as he could. I'd love to see him have longer, better quality matches more regularly on NXT weekly shows.


----------



## TKOK

Drago said:


> Give me a Nia Jax already damn it! Is she going to ruin Bayley's return?


maybe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am hopeful for another good show this week! :mark:


----------



## ABigLegend

Adam Rose with a new gimmick!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bring back Kruger. this sucks a a gimmick. RTC for NXT?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Adam Rose needs to get this guy as his new manager:


----------



## ABigLegend

Tye Dillinger has a main roster look and character.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ABigLegend said:


> Tye Dillinger has a main roster look and character.


I dont really buy his finisher, though. It's different, but not that impactful, in my opinion.


----------



## ABigLegend

Apollo Crews has to potential to be very special in WWE.


----------



## Crasp

Crowe looked good for the first time ever this week,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I was worried the Crowe/Crews match would be a squash. Crowe did pretty well there. Looking forward to Asuka next week! :mark:


----------



## JBLoser

Have to admit - really dug that update segment they had with Kyle Edwards just then. Old school-ish.


----------



## ABigLegend

I genuinely don't think Baron Corbin will make it to the main roster.

Literally his only attribute is his height, he has a bad look (his receding hairline & weird stomach) plus he's very average in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good match. I would have chosen a different winner.


----------



## Phaedra

lol, gotch totally nearly corpsed there lol ''WHAT A WENCH'' lol. 

indubitably ... lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

That tag match was really good, thanks to 3 indy guys.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BAYLEY IS BACK! :dance


----------



## JBLoser

:bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley


----------



## BehindYou

Johnny Gargano is really good, wouldn't mind seeing him get signed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Phaedra said:


> lol, gotcha totally nearly corpsed there lol ''WHAT A WENCH'' lol.
> 
> indubitably ... lol.



That was a great line. They should make a shirt out of it.


----------



## King In The North

Best face the company has.


----------



## JBLoser

LMFAO at her high-fiving the tube men. I hope that gets GIF'd very soon.


----------



## Donnie

How can you not love Bayley


----------



## ABigLegend

Bayley is an absolute star.

Unlimited potential, if handled correctly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Crazy Mary Dobson! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:sasha2

WHY SHE ALWAYS CRYING THO


----------



## ABigLegend

Sasha Banks is as good as any woman I've seen in the WWE.

Incredible talent.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

IRONWOMAN MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bayley :sasha2 

:dance MAIN EVENTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crasp

Guessing Crazy Mary Dobson has a Blue Pants type deal?


----------



## ABigLegend

Two women main eventing a WWE PPV in a 30 minute ironwoman match.

I'll be honest, I never expected this to happen in the WWE.

Banks and Bayley are stars, there's no doubt about it. Huge potential.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

That was one of the best promos NXT has ever had. Babyface champion Bayley and Legit boss Sasha Banks. I am marking the fuck out! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Breeze/Bull interactions are still gold, still wish they would form the oddball tag team. Bull's little cheeky "oh you!" finger-wagging when he came out was lovely. Also, I really like the fact he just laughs at all the heel insults. Very sad for Adam Rose, poor guy had to be the third wheel in an NXT match that doesn't even happen, deserves so much better. Breeze great as ever.

Not originally a fan of the '10 gimmick' but Dillinger is very crisp. Is he met to be a face or heel here though? I think it's definitely more of a heel gimmick but I think he should incorporate even more numbers within it, calling his opponents numbers instead of names. Hate the finisher, for someone who is 'The Perfect 10', he should a finisher equally spectacular.

THAT KANA/ASUKA INTRO, HOLY SHIT. Short, simple and had me pumped. Bitches gonna get stitches.

I like Crowe more than most but he needs a heel turn I think which looks to be coming. Loved Crowe wrapping Crews in the apron, very nice move. It's really hard to nail a good 'true' babyface these days, Crews definitely has some fresh-faced charisma and a great move-set but hopefully they can nail that character. Still not sold on that finisher either. Decent match and with a good story I'd happily take a longer one.

I really like that Dana Brooke continues with those head pats, Emma's "That never gets old..." and Dana's 'remix' were great.

Tag team didn't really grab until the last few minutes, good ending. Gargano and Ciampa looked good, would be happy if they got signed but they'd have to bring Candice LeRae as far as I'm concerned.

Bliss continues her good work on the mic, but nice to see Blake and Murphy (making them quite dumb but one dumber than the other with Bliss as the brains makes sense to me) and the Vaudevillains get some mic time as well.

Impromptu Bayley run into crowd was a great little character spot, she does this stuff so well and will make WWE all the money if they book her right. "You deserve it!" chants - I don't think there can be anything more validating for a wrestler. With Bryan and Zayn injured, absolutely no doubt in my mind she's the best pure bayface in the company at this moment. 

:bayley

Sasha tearing up about calling Brooklyn the match of the year. Very emotional segment for both and loving that the crowd popped hard for the announcement. Best storyline of the year folks, every time people complain about them crying, remember they're LITERALLY MAKING HISTORY.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Leon Knuckles said:


> That was one of the best promos NXT has ever had. Babyface champion Bayley and Legit boss Sasha Banks. I am marking the fuck out! :mark: :mark: :mark:


It can be an amazing match. Awesome that they get the accolade of being not just a co-main event, but THE MAIN EVENT!!!:sodone


----------



## ABigLegend

Decent show, lacked a little starpower though. 

Apollo Crews did well again, really enjoying his work so far and I don't think it'll be long before he's in the NXT main event scene. He's a legit star, he's got so much potential in the WWE. Scary big talent. Dillenger really impresses me, his look and gimmick are great IMO. Needs a new finisher, but apart from that I don't think he's far away from being ready for the main roster. Dillenger won't be a main eventer, but could be a fun midcarder.

Banks and Bayley were easily the biggest stars on the show.


----------



## Bullydully

I'm still marking the fuck out at that ending even though I already knew about the Ironwoman match last week. The whole segment was absolutely extraordinarily done. One of the best segments I've seen all year. Bayley is an amazing babyface and Sasha is just amazing at what she does and I CANNOT WAIT for the rematch.

The rest of the show was enjoyable aswell. Gotta say Bull is a lot more likeable as a face. Fun segment at the beginning of the show. Also Crowe seems more comfortable as a heel, he had a decent little match with Crews.

Rhyno/Corbin vs Gargano/Teamate (honestly just forgotten his name) was a pretty great match. Really enjoying this tourney atm.


----------



## Tempest

Damn that promo was good. I marked out!! I had to rewind it and watch it again lol.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Interesting thought about that end segment, Sasha was nowhere near as heelish as usual, reminded me a lot of Neville when he feuded with Sami Zayn - a 'de-facto' heel almost - especially with the handshake at the end but perhaps that was them breaking kayfabe again because this match is such a big deal, you can see the real emotion behind everything they do, the NXT women's title might the most elevated title in WWE due to this feud, they care so much. I liked that Bayley was nervous when Sasha entered the ring, it makes kayfabe sense since Sasha is sure Bayley got lucky to win in Brooklyn and Bayley is worried about that same fact - more excellent character work. 

Before this episode, I felt like there was a chance of a swerve and a third match, now I feel like Bayley's definitely going to get the win. Everything in this storyline is textbook, it's simple and it works.


----------



## Count Vertigo

*Don't know why this Bull shit thing is still going, the guy served his purpose as a monster for an equally bad Corbin to squash, we don't have enough room for one more comedy jobber on the main roster.

Dillinger is nailing everything from great haircut to great ring work, never imagined he would be the breakout singles guy from his former team with Jason Jordan, just give him his signs dammit!

Apollo is awesome but he urgently needs a character. This was the best I've seen from Crowe as well. Heel turn incoming?

REMIX! :duck

Sign them both chants at Ciampa at Gargano :ti Corbin continues to be awkward and bad. Make Rhyno and Corbin a full time team so we don't have to witness any more Corbin singles matches.

BAM Factor and Vaudevillains are both starting to be quite good on the mic.

Aaand Bayley vs. a jobber main eventing? fpalm

Sasha with tears in her eyes...What the fuck is up with NXT divas and crying all the time?
*


----------



## Mox Girl

My thoughts:

- Fun little opening segment, Bull sounded really natural on the mic I thought. Adam Rose came off as a third wheel though.

- Tye Dillinger's match was ok, the Perfect 10 gimmick has potential.

- Apollo Crews continues to grow on me, he has such natural face charisma! I also think Solomon Crowe might do better as a heel.

- I'm still waiting for Devin to snap and smack Dana Brooke one for constantly patting her on the head :lol Dana's hair colour is so hideous, who told her that grey hair is a good idea? Thank god she didn't talk much this week, cos she sounds so wooden.

- Am I the only person who thinks that Baron Corbin looks like a younger version of Rhyno? He could be his son or something :lol I'm really glad that rumour of Corbin being Dean & Roman's partner at NOC was debunked, cos he's boring lol. Stay in NXT Baron... LOL that "we want Corbin!" "NO WE DON'T!" chants haha. I like Gargano & Ciampa, though. I wish they'd won, meh.

- Loved Bayley's celebration when she first came out, when she ran through the crowd and then when she brought Izzy into the ring with her, aw, so cute! Corey needs to get over himself lol, it was a great moment. You knew Bayley would win the match, just a quick win for her.

- Excellent mic work from Sasha & Bayley! Sasha getting emotional was such a nice touch, but then refocusing and bringing back the attitude. I'm so excited about that Ironwoman match :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

BehindYou said:


> Johnny Gargano is really good, wouldn't mind seeing him get signed.


He looks good, too. The only thing against him in WWE's ways is his size.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Another good episode this week. 

- Bull is really good on the mic and the jolly fat guy thing is working for him. I wonder if Full Sail even realizes the whole point of Bull-Fit is to trick them to chant that instead of bullshit; fucking worked like a charm too.
- Breeze is too good to be in a lower card NXT feud. Call him up. If he isn't going to be doing shit worthwhile either way at least let him get that bread.
- Poor Adam Rose.
- Dillinger's finish should be a sig and give him his score cards dammit! Other than that, what can I say? He's perfect.
- So jacked for Asuka.
- Solomon Crowe looked really good and I've been one of his most vocal critics. Crazy what a different psychology can do for some people. 
- Apollo I was just kidding about the "black Neville" thing, please don't make that your actual gimmick.
- My niccas BAMF showing some personality. 
- Dana with the remix. God, I love to hate her.
- I'm surprised by how little improvement Corbin is making on the mic. His ring work is fine and will be solid with seasoning but it won't ever be good enough to carry his current promo work. He either needs to get a little better at both or a shit ton better at one.
- Where the fuck was the energy for like the first 2 minutes of Bayley's homecoming?! Literally every time I see Bayley I smile; just a truly amazing babyface.
- Great segment all around but I'm a little saddened by the fact they're going with the respect angle. Sasha's still a heel an her and Bayley are supposed to be mortal enemies; plus they already did the respectful competitors thing between Bayley and Charlotte. How are they going to give this match the build it deserves without some brawls?


----------



## PeepShow

This whole Breeze/Dempsey program is entertaining and Bull is great. Not sure why they felt the need to insert Adam Rose into it with this new gimmick though. Seems pretty pointless. If you don't have anything for him, just get rid of him. 

Speaking of great, Tye Dillinger's Perfect 10 gimmick is splendid. Also very entertaining. 

They mentioned RESPECT like 10 times halfway through the show. I wonder what the next Takeover will be called... :lol

Dana is just...different. There's something about her that makes me feel uncomfortable. 

Crews is very solid. Reminds me of Bobby Lashley only seems more charismatic and even more athletic. 

The tag match was really fun. One of the better TV tags in a while. I really hope Gargano and Ciampa stick around. 

Bayley's return was great. She's such a perfect babyface and what Vince sees in Cena, except she's doing it better in a year than Cena has done in the previous 10 years. And THE BOSS making her return. Great segment all about RESPECT. The inclusion of the 30 minute iron woman match felt like such a special moment. WOMEN'S WRESTLING in the main event. You could just see and feel the steam coming off the shit that was laid to Steph's "divas revolution." And Sasha getting emotional about everything was great stuff. Can't wait for Takeover. Going to be bananas.


----------



## Tamaur

Tyler Breeze finally in a feud that he can win, I hope he gets the victory over Bull, he deserves it and if he loses, I think it's over for him and he will forever be the jobber of NXT. Plus, I don't like that Bull-Fit gimmick, he isn't even fit, he is fat...

Corbin and Rhyno are an awesome team, love them together and it's perfect for Corbin, I am sure that he can learn a lot about Rhyno and now that he will have long matches and will be protected, he could get over with the crowd

Not a fan of the final segment... until the end, the ending was cool but the beginning, I hated that, reminded me of the ending of Bayley vs Sasha. Sasha Banks is good, really good, she have the potential to be big but she needs to be consistent. You are a heel and when you are on the screen, you are here to be hated so don't try to get over with the crowd and don't cry ( even if I can understand that since 2 years ago, nobody believed she would be anything more than a jobber and now, everyone loves her ), if she could be a heel 100% of the time, it would be so much better


----------



## TreyOcho

Sasha Banks is the best in the business at what she does. Bar none. Bayley, like previously mentioned with Zayn and Bryan being out is the best pure baby face in WWE. First they had MOTY then they had potentially segment of the year. Only onethat come close off the top of my head are Zayn talking about Owens' son. What a way to end the show. Did I mention how good Sasha Banks is? For those complaining about almost crying and I mean this in an endearing way... She's a woman. Main Eventing. A basically pay per view. In WWE. Hard not to get emotional.


----------



## ironcladd1

Great episode this week I thought. My favorite match of the show was the tag match surprisingly. Those guys beat the hell out of each other. Crews/Crowe was pretty good too. Breeze/Bull/Dana/Tye all made me laugh. Bayley had a nice celebration moment. She's one of the few babyfaces I actually root for. Sasha was good on the mic as always. Excited for the iron(wo)man match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Crowe should be teaming with Corbin.

I know, Crowe is awesome and Corbin isn't, but Crowe isn't used half as much as he should be, and could most certainly be the Ambrose to Corbin's Reigns.


----------



## jacobrgroman

digging the bull-fit gimmick. not sure what to think of adam rose's "party pooper", I say just have kruger return and join the wyatt stable. breeze is gorgeous.

hope the perfect 10 brings out the '10' cards soon.

AS-KAH!

crowe looked good. I think he'll be better for the time being as a heel. maybe they do a newly heel crews/crowe re-match at RESPECT.

dug the tag match. maybe they should consider giving corbin a longer run as a tag team wrestler?

maybe nia jax will be who devin brings in the take care of dana? either way, still looking forward to seeing her.

BAYLEY! HUGS! HIGH FIVING INANIMATE OBJECTS! IZZY! AIR HIGH FIVES! THA BOSS!

great segment between the two ladies. even though I obviously knew everything that was going to happen after her match, when regal came out and announced the iron maiden main event at takeover, *it gave me chills*. I have no idea what is going to happen in that match. it seems like the most obvious choice is to just have bales retain. it seems as if RESPECT would be sasha's official last match in an nxt ring (for the foreseeable future).

either way, no matter the outcome, I cannot wait for october the 7th.


----------



## The RainMaker

PeepShow said:


> This whole Breeze/Dempsey program is entertaining and Bull is great. Not sure why they felt the need to insert Adam Rose into it with this new gimmick though. Seems pretty pointless. If you don't have anything for him, just get rid of him.
> 
> Speaking of great, Tye Dillinger's Perfect 10 gimmick is splendid. Also very entertaining.
> 
> They mentioned RESPECT like 10 times halfway through the show. I wonder what the next Takeover will be called... :lol
> 
> Dana is just...different. There's something about her that makes me feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Crews is very solid. Reminds me of Bobby Lashley only seems more charismatic and even more athletic.
> 
> The tag match was really fun. One of the better TV tags in a while. I really hope Gargano and Ciampa stick around.
> 
> Bayley's return was great. She's such a perfect babyface and what Vince sees in Cena, except she's doing it better in a year than Cena has done in the previous 10 years. And THE BOSS making her return. Great segment all about RESPECT. The inclusion of the 30 minute iron woman match felt like such a special moment. WOMEN'S WRESTLING in the main event. You could just see and feel the steam coming off the shit that was laid to Steph's "divas revolution." And Sasha getting emotional about everything was great stuff. Can't wait for Takeover. Going to be bananas.


Would be pretty bad publicity for them to fire Rose after that ESPN special.


----------



## evielittlethang

PeepShow said:


> Bayley's return was great. She's such a perfect babyface and what Vince sees in Cena, except she's doing it better in a year than Cena has done in the previous 10 years.


To be fair, Bayley's match came across as really manufactured and overplayed to the point of somewhat trivialising any such aspects, nonetheless there is something to be said for the later match, it's not entirely clear how this is supposed to build up towards that however and that might have made the latter segment a bit abstracted and skippable.

Still, while I haven't/didn't see the whole event, it does seem that most of this NXT was drowned out somewhat by the drama in the British Labour Party.

e.
v.


----------



## DoubtGin

Devin vs Dana has to happen, greatest buildup for a match ever


----------



## jacobrgroman

also, I don't know why devin said they're debuting in TEXAS next week, when they're going to be there this weekend.

also, also, I hope that vaudevillains/mechanics dusty classic match is at the austin show. I'm going to that one.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Is it just me or did Crowe get really fit?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Fun show. Really digging all of these characters and watching them grow.


----------



## Amazing End 96

not really feeling NXT right now. 

Opening segment was cringe. Adam Rose fucking sucks he needs to be Kruger or get out. Bull fit segments were good but it didn't work in ring side. I love Breeze but he is working with shit here. if he loses to Bull he is done.

Crew looks decent, strong and athletic but his finisher is shit. it should be a build up move rather than a finish.

the tag match was poor enough because Baron Corbin sucks and is boring and drains the life out of everything.

Tye Dillanger perfect thing is boring and still has a jobber life feel around him and rightly so.

BAM/Vaudvillians really couldn't care less about Bliss makes it bearable tho. 

Bayley is awesome and great babyface character but the match was just a squash. Sasha and Bayley will deliver at Takeover again i'm fully sure. 

Meh show overall tbh.


----------



## ATF

Thoughts on this week's episode:

- The Breeze/Dempsey/Rose segment was fun. A little bizarre, but entertaining nonetheless. Bull does come off as a very natural talker, he has dem mic skills and w/a little bit of work he could become a great talker. Breeze was Breeze, which is always approved (same can be said for his challenge acceptance segment), and Rose... well, let's say he just looks much better this way. But even still, just fucking bring back Leo Kruger already.

- Tye Dillinger's match was fun. Honestly, I like Martin Stone a good bit, and I would like to see him do more than just enhancement. Dillinger performs his gimmick nicely, and the combined atmosphere and character work made for a passable match for what it was. However, I have to admit... I can't buy Dillinger as a babyface. I really can't. It's a heel gimmick, played by a guy w/quite a punchable face. He needs to be heel asap.

- Kana/Asuka's vignette was great. Quite spooky, quite intense and quite badass. Looking forward to see her debut.

- Speaking of being heel asap, SOLOMON FUCKING CROWE got to do something nice for once!! Who'd figure that we'd see Uhaa vs. Callihan in a WWE ring ever? Wow, how things change. Anyways, pretty nice match for the short time it got. Crowe looked so much better as the aggressive heel, Crews got to do his schtick (and it always looks good, Crews is a natural babyface in the ring and it's cool to see his act, always charismatic and intriguing), and me was smiles. Now that Crowe got to show off his good, not bland side, CAN THEY PLEASE DO SOMETHING W/HIM ALREADY?!! Hey, Takeover: London is approaching... build him up for a potential match against WILLIAM REGAL, please?

- Gargano is a good talker, Ciampa is meh. Emma is a good talker, Dana is awkward (that remix thing was funny, tho. Wonder if it's building up to Devin finally snapping on her :hmm. Rhyno is a decent talker, Corbin... is meh AND awkward.

- I LOVED the whole thing w/Kyle Edwards doing the Dusty Tag updates in the WWE HQ. Felt very football-ish (both the REAL and American versions :side and very old school-like. Gave it the vibe of a real sport. Also feel sad that they don't televise the other matches in the tourney, but it creates the idea that the thing is sorta alive and really taking over the whole of NXT, be it TV or not. Great stuff.

- What wasn't awkward for the most part, tho, was Rhyno & Corbin/Gargano & Ciampa. Another pleasant entry into this Dusty Tag Classic, which is starting to really hype me up for Takeover besides YOU KNOW WHAT. Though I didn't particularly like some of the things about the match (like Ciampa doing a Crossbody on them... for no particular reason), I still think that the double team work that both sides provided was very entertaining, Rhyno and Corbin look good as the monster heels, Gargano is a natural when he's going up against bigger guys (he's a natural, period), and I definitely wanna see something done w/him. Ciampa... doesn't really impress me THAT much asides from the stiffness, Benoit would be proud. IN THE RING, THAT IS :side:

- YAY for the Vaudevillains doing double duty next week, between the Mechanics and BAMF matches. I expect both to be quite good. Also, the VV are improving on the mic too, and Alexa is a very nice talker too, probably one of the few legit good female talkers in the company atm.

- I give the Bayley title celebration :bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley stars! Match w/Crazy Mary was fun too. Usually not entirely like people who should make others look good looking better or nearly as good, but this time made sense since Mary is bulkier and more aggressive than the underdog champion. Some people complain about it being a Main Event squash, well, why shouldn't it have been? Bayley JUST WON THE WOMEN'S TITLE. She shouldn't look anything less than good on first match since. And she should close the show regardless, cause she was the biggest star present. Oh, and for the matter, Mary kinda dominated her for about 3/4 of the match, so it's not really a squash to being with. But anyway.

- Closing segment was enthralling, and not because the promo work was that impressive (Sasha didn't really look like herself, and Bayley kinda botched some wording here and there), but because of the emotion put in. Sasha on the verge of tears was a very nice visual, the atmopshere was incredible, the respect was very heartfelt and Regal announcing HISTORY IN THE MAKING was the cherry on top of the cake. To give you an idea of what we're going in come Takeover:
- FIRST EVER IRON MAN MATCH BETWEEN TWO LADIES IN PRO WRESTLING HISTORY;
- FIRST EVER WWE PPV MAIN EVENT BETWEEN TWO GIRLS;
- FIRST EVER WOMEN'S MATCH TO GO 30 MINUTES (OR POTENTIALLY LONGER) IN WWE HISTORY.

Yet another fun episode of WWE's best product BY GALAXIES OF DISTANCE, closed w/a groundbreaking announcement to say the least. Takeover: Respect (what a lame name) can't come any sooner!


----------



## elo

Bayley just lights up the screen whenever she's on it, you can feel she is living her dream in front of you through a fucking screen, it's incredible - similar a feeling as Danielson's babyface run culminating at Mania for the title.

It's very rare to get that natural babyface feeling in pro wrestling nowadays as it's mostly just a profession for these people, but for Bayley it's so much more.

As for the show, it wasn't great - Bullfit is midcard booking that Prince Pretty surpassed ages ago, he needs to win clean next week and move on.

The Asuka alone in the ring intro vignette was cool.

None of the matches did a whole lot for me, Crews v Crowe was OK I guess.

Dana's backstage antics are just flat out weird, her face freaks me out too.....it looks like she's got a plastic mask on.

Final segment between Bayley and Sasha was awesome, even Bayley's stumbles on the mic worked well to sell the whole awesomeness of it all. The Full Sail marks actually calling for the match just seconds before Regal announced it shows you that HHH is in tune with the audience unlike Dunn and Vince who are "out of touch" with the main roster audience. This one short, simple segment is better than anything we've been dished up on RAW....this title is the most credible in the company atm, that's how well it's been booked around all year, can't wait for the rematch.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

Man it was so cute when Bayley brought her biggest fan into the ring.That little girl will remember this for the rest of her life.Great moment :bayley


----------



## thomasbroad

Cannot wait until Crews has the strap. 
He is going to be huge.


----------



## Genking48

Rose/Breeze/Bull segment was pretty fun to watch.

Skipped Dillinger, got no time for that man right now, his gimmick is boring, change it, make him interesting somehow, plz.

Rhyno/Corbin promo was good, still liking the Corbin gimmick, it fits him, cut his hair, it's thinning.

ASUKA, yes please, next week can't come fast enough! The promo was mysterious and still seemed to carry some of her previous character with it, along with an eastern feel, nicely done.

Had to sit through a Crowe match D: Crews' finisher needs to be changed, didn't look impressive.

I like Ciampa, but he just doesn't seem to fit in on NXT, can't stand Gargano currently.

Not impressed with either Emma or Dana, I feel the urge to skip when they appear on my scree.

The tag match was pretty good, both teams seemed like they gelled nicely.

Kinda wanna watch that Table for 3 thing

Vaudevillains promo. god dammit, Blake (I guess) enters the promo and distracts me when i get mad about his awful looking hair. That's really all I got from this, anger towards Blake.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Crowe's turning heel :drose


----------



## NakNak

Fun opener segment. Bull-fit is great for a midcard role. IDK what they are doing with Breeze, but i'm fine with it. Rose...fuck man, this is worse that the Party character. 

Tye has a little fun gimmick. Nothing amazing, nothing awful. He can be the new entertaining jobber, ala Heath Slater. The Perfect 10 gimmick has potential for that. And that's not a bad thing, better than nothing. 

I have never seen Asuka (KANA) wrestle. I would like to watch a match of hers from Japan. Anyone can tell me her best matches please? I'm intereseted.

I did not care for Solomon Crowe until today. The dude shined as a heel on the show. Little things, but they were well done. AC has a lot of potential, he can be a great upper-midcarder, and if he gets better overtime, I can see him as a Main Eventer, just not yet. He has a lot to improve, but he's on good track.

The remix thing, i dig it. IDK, but I kinda like to hate Dana. I don't love her, but I don't hate her like some people. IDC a lot about Emma...better that what she was doing before, I guess.

Gargano is rock solid, Ciampa to me is shit (Busick is better, btw, I can't wait to watch him on NXT). Johnny has solid mic skills, Ciampa was awful on his promo. Corbin is progressing on the mic and the ring, good. Rhyno is Rhyno. The match was entertaining, the best match of the show. Tomasso was decent, he has nice strikes, I admit that. I can see Gargano as a midcarder, he's that good. I don't understand the hate for him. 

VV pulling double duty next week. Bliss is...DAMN. Blake & Murphy are so silly that I like them lol. I think Nia Jax will debut at Takeover, I guess. Maybe a Nia-Asuka feud?

Bailey celebrating his title win on Full Sail was a special moment. She's one of these people of Wrestling that i can feel emotions. It's awesome. I can't fucking wait for IronWomen!

Overall, nice show. Best thing on WWE by far this week (also, if you haven't watched it, watch "Table for 3" with New Day!)


----------



## Old School Icons

Mixed show for me but the last segment was small proof of why NXT gets it right with the women so often in recent times and why the main roster has a LONG way to go before we can care about what happens there. 

Bayley and Sasha understand their characters so well, are allowed to portray them with enough time and the babyface/heel dynamic between them is getting stronger every week. 

This gave me an idea, I know they won't do it but... off the top of my head anyway for a future segment. 

Sasha Banks comes out, briefly praises Bayley and then invites the Bayley girl superfan into the ring. At first she is all sweet with her saying she looks so adorable, saying how how awesome it is for her to have a hero like Bayley and how she supports Bayley every week. 

She then suggests that as good as that is, she should look up to Sasha more because she is better than Bayley. The little girl shakes her head "Nope!" and then Sasha lets out a patronizing smile and taps her on the head before she offers her a smaller pair of her trademark shades and even puts them on her. The girl takes the glasses off quickly and throws them out of the ring. Sasha then berates the little girl to the point of tears and promises she is going to destroy her hero at the next TakeOver. This brings out an irate Bayley. Sasha gets out of there before Bayley can get her hands on her. Bayley comforts the upset girl in the ring looking PISSED OFF over what Sasha had done. 

Sasha Banks slowly walks backwards up the aisle with a smug grin having played some mind games. The crowd would be for/against them respectively even more.


----------



## Erik.

No Gable, No care.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Decent week, some decent segments & matches.

Adam Rose can do one, but as for Breeze & Dempsey their exchanges on the mic are fun. Breeze is brilliant on mic, Dempsey did well himself. Breeze has to come out of this looking strong though, hopefully he wins next week.

What I like about NXT is that they are trying hard to fit gimmicks with certain wrestlers, they seem to be working hard to fit something on Dillinger & Crowe instead of forgetting about them. Not a Dillinger fan but this "10" gimmick in my opinion is working so far. Crowe seems to work better with credible opponents, thought he looked decent in the Tag Match with Neville the other week, this week he looked decent against Crews with a heel turn looking highly likely.

Rhyno & Corbin vs Gargano & Ciampa felt slightly average.

Bayley & Sasha segment was awesome, one of my favourite segments for a while. Takeover is going to be special, perfect way to announce it.


----------



## Certified G

Thought the show was okay this week. Some random thoughts:

- Adam Rose needs to stay off of my screen permanently. I don't ever need to see this man or any of his failed gimmicks again. 

- Bull Dempsey is still terrible. 

- I feel bad for Breeze floating around in the midcard and now having to work with utter trash like Rose and Dempsey.

- Good to see Tye Dillinger pick up a win, I think his gimmick is pretty decent although it's very limited. I'd like to see more of him, I think he'd make a decent addition to the midcard on the main roster.

- Asuka vignette.. hm, I'll wait with judgment until I've seen her perform in the ring but so far I don't care about her.

- Apollo Crews is a certified future WWE Champion. Work on his mic skills and then he's got everything to make it big. His match was also decent but I'm not a fan of the moonsault as a finisher.

- Solomon Crowe just isn't working in NXT.

- Emma/Dana Brooke backstage was nothing special. Dana really needs to fix her look 'cause she doesn't look good at all.. and Emma, pls drop the dark lipstick.

- Rhyno/Corbin vs Gargano/Ciampa was probably the best match on the show. I liked Gargano back in DGUSA/EVOLVE, but seeing him in a WWE ring he just looks so boring. I honestly wouldn't mind it if WWE passed up on Gargano (and Ciampa too). There's so much better indy talent out there than these two.. 

- Main segment with Bailey and Sasha was pretty good because of Sasha. I really can't get into Bailey and her whole gimmick/character. Sasha is just on a whole different level as far as mic work goes compared to any other diva. Their rematch will be good but with such an obvious outcome (like Balor vs Owens in the ladder match) it's hard to get as excited for it as their first match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ciampa is like a blend of Cesaro and Sheamus. Not as good as Cesaro in the ring, but not as boring as Sheamus on the mic.


----------



## mrdiamond77

A decent show this week. Liked the Crews/Crowe match, the Corbin & Rhyno tag match was ok. Loved the whole Bayley segment, from the ring entrance to the Regal announcement. Alexa Bliss being described as a wench by Gotch was funny.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show: 

- Tyler Breeze Vs. Adam Rose / Bull Dempsey Comes Out = The fuck is up with Rose's new gimmick? That was, uh, fucking terrible. I actually liked the exchange between Bull and Breeze. Thankfully, Rose was disposed of and they could continue the feud between Bull and Breeze. And the camera crew interupting Tyler's selfie promo was a nice and funny twist too. 

- Tye Dillenger squash = I hope this new gimmick works out for Tye. So far, so good. 

- I actually kind of like Baron and Rhyno as a team. The finals of this tournament could use some monster heels. 

- Nice video package for Asuka. Hope her debut turns out well. With her and Nia Jax on the way, it looks like the void left by the departures of Banks, Charlotte, and Becky are going to be filled nicely. 

- Apollo Crews Vs. Solomon Crowe = Goddamn Crews is fun to watch. Good match too, and hopefully Crowe does turn heel because he needs a little extra something. 

- Nice promo from Gargano there to further build the night's tag match. Speaking of the tourney, I loved getting the update from the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic. And we've got three tag matches to look forward to at Takeover to complete the tournament. This whole update had a nice old school feel to it. 

- Corbin/Rhyno Vs. Gargano/Ciampa = Good match! Nice clash of styles. You had the flashy underdogs and the brutish heels. Good basic stuff. 

- LOL at Blake and Murphy mispronouncing indubitably. The tag title match next week will be a nice big match for the next episode. 

- Bayley appears on NXT for the first time as champion! Wooooo! What a nice celebration for Bayley! And it was cool to see her celebrate with Izzy too. Just a very nice moment. And we got a nice basic match and win from her as well. Now the real news came at the end as Sasha Banks came out and the rematch is set as the main event of the next Takeover! Banks Vs. Bayley in a 30 minute Iron Woman Match. Uh, yeah, BRING IT!!! I also loved how Sasha talked about how she isn't here to have the best matches, but to freaking win. You know...the way these characters should be talking. The closing segment was wonderful and a great set up for the match, and I loved how the crowd put two and two together and started chanting the right thing right away. Anyways, I'm psyched for this match! 

Very good episode! Great set up for the next Takeover main event, great character moments, a nice continuation of the Tag Tournament, and just all sorts of great stuff.


----------



## Trifektah

thomasbroad said:


> Cannot wait until Crews has the strap.
> He is going to be huge.


I haven't seen anything extraordinary about him. His finisher sucks. His matches thus far have been very mediocre. He has no character other than "athletic black guy". Right now he's looking like Shelton Benjamin 2.0 but with even less personality.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Awesome show.

The Bayley/Izzy stuff didn't do a whole lot for me, I guess I'm either Corey Graves or have a heart of stone. Nah, it was a nice little gesture, but seeing Sasha tear up got me in the feels way more. Goosebumps.

For the several people saying Vaudevillians are pulling double duty, they're not- Dusty Classic match is on a live event in Texas, tag title rematch is on next week's NXT in Full Sail.


----------



## The RainMaker

Crews is just a poor mans Ahmed Johnson to me. Sorry. Just don't get it. Dude looks like a fucking shaven penis and acts like a dork.


----------



## Geeee

3/4 of this episode was mark out awesome and 1/4 was really hard to watch. I hope we never see Adam Rose's poop character again. Am I the only one who thinks Ciampa looks like tiny Ryback?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Geeee said:


> 3/4 of this episode was mark out awesome and 1/4 was really hard to watch. I hope we never see Adam Rose's poop character again. Am I the only one who thinks Ciampa looks like tiny Ryback?


Lol somebody needs to feed him more if he ever hopes to evolve into Ryback.


----------



## Crasp

Geeee said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Ciampa looks like tiny Ryback?


The _Little_ Guy!


----------



## GetDown

Full NXT Recap + Videos: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/131530/wwe-nxt-9-16-2015/


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I really enjoyed the Bayley/Sasha segment. There's a great chemistry between the two and this segment made me even more excited for their match at Takeover.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Adam Rose's new gimmick continues to be the worst thing ever. I feel bad for the guy. I don't know how anyone can think this gimmick is a winner.

Also, Tyler should probably flip his phone from Photo to Video if he's going to record a message to Bull. :lol

EDIT — Not a bad promo from Baron Corbin. However, he needs to work on delivering his lines more convincingly. He may look like a star when he's walking down to the ring, but put a camera in front of his face and that star quality completely disappears.

EDIT x2 — I guess AsuKana is female Japanese Erick Rowan?

EDIT x3 — Real solid match between Apollo Crews and Solomon Crowe. Really liked the confidence both guys showed. Probably the best showing I've seen from Crowe since I've started watching NXT. Crews sold well, but he's going to need to figure out how to transition into his big babyface comeback (which consists of a lot of agility moves) after selling for most of the match. He sold well, but it felt like the pacing was off a bit until he basically just shrugged off his "injuries" and delivered moves at full speed.

EDIT x4 — WOOOOOO! Backstage limo arrival! I miss those.

EDIT x5 — I like th way they're treating the Dusty Classic. It's like a special attraction that can be part of a televised show or a house show or a special one-off dark match rather than just having all the matches be on TV. It certainly makes the NXT universe, so to speak, feel more expansive since there are so many things going on that we don't even see on TV. We just get the recaps. And it's not your typical house show shenanigans. These matches actually matter. There's something refreshingly old school about that. Like NWA/regonal territories old school.

EDIT x6 — Baron Corbin is still not good in the ring. I don't know what it's going to take for him to improve, but he did not look good this past week. Johnny Gargano, on other hand, appears to be quite good. I hope they give him a contract. I would prefer them to keep Gargano and Ciampa around as a tag team, but I won't be broken up if they just offer Gargano.

EDIT x7 — "And uh... indub... indubedepdub... Idiots!" :lol

EDIT x8 — Whoever this new ring announcer is, I'm not a fan. I honestly don't notice him on 90% of the introductions, but the way he says "It's Bayley!" sounds fucking awful compared to the way JoJo did it.

EDIT x9 — The mini Eva Marie walking across the bottom corner of the screen during Bayley's match (it was a NOC ad) threw me the fuck off. The camera angle they had going at the time almost made it look like she was walking around at ringside. :lol

Wasn't wild about Sarah (Crazy Mary) Dobson. She's young, so she'll have every opportunity to improve, but at this point in time, I wouldn't offer her a developmental contract. Doubt they will either.

EDIT x10 — Sasha couldn't help but crack a smile when the crowd started chanting "IRONWOMAN." She's so hype about how over the women's division is in NXT. I'll bet she views RAW/SD as "work" and NXT as "fun." She wears it on her sleeve.


----------



## dirty24

Izzy annoys me


----------



## Drago

dirty24 said:


> Izzy annoys me


Oh so I do hope she'll get her 10 minutes segment each fucking week from now on.


----------



## Mr. I

dirty24 said:


> Izzy annoys me


Yeah stupid KID FANS daring to ENJOY SHOWS!

What a big deal, right?


----------



## Crasp

I love Izzy but I do think they're in danger of overexposure and using her as a prop in a way which will end up hurting Bayley's popularity.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tyler Breeze/Adam Rose/Bull Dempsey Segment:  :wow I really enjoyed face Bull on the mic. He was the clear standout of this segment. Now if only he can actually get fit.

Apollo Crews vs. Solomon Crowe: I've been very hard on Crowe's mediocrity thus far, but he brought the heat this week. He came with some serious intensity and I liked the unique ring apron dress spot. And will they please stop calling Crews' finisher a standing moonsault? It's a Shooting Star Press.

Dana Brooke and Emma's promo: Just more of the usual. Devin Taylor is going to snap on Dana very soon :lel.

Baron Corbin and Rhyno vs. Gargano and Champa: This was a very exciting match! Gargano and Champa were impressive. They move at 100 mph and I loved that springboard DDT. They're also good mic workers. I'd like to see an attire change if they are indeed staying with NXT for the long term. It looks too generic. Other than that, they made a good first impression on me. The finish made me jump out of my seat.

Bayley and Sasha Banks segment: Bayley is so adorable. I love how she ran through the crowd to share her special moment with everyone. You can tell bringing Izzy to the ring was genuine and not scripted. She tried her best to keep up with Bayley, but was clearly starstruck by her hero. As soon as Sasha's music hit, you could the emotion in her eyes. Hearing her talk about their match being MOTY and the greatest women's match in the company history just hit me right in the feels :mj2. And then she snapped and went back into character on a dime! I love how dynamic this woman is. The crowd clearly read Triple H's tweet before the show with those Iron Woman chants. It didn't take away from the moment at all though. Hearing that Sasha and Bayley would main event, despite knowing it a week in advance, still sent chills down my spine. 

Good show overall. Storylines were furthered, Bull showed a lot of character, Gargano and Champa got to impress in the ring, and Sasha and Bayley's promo was an excellent sendoff. *


----------



## Genking48

Legit BOSS said:


> Apollo Crews vs. Solomon Crowe: I've been very hard on Crowe's mediocrity thus far, but he brought the heat this week. He came with some serious intensity and I liked the unique ring apron dress spot. And will they please stop calling Crews' finisher a standing moonsault? *It's a Shooting Star Press*.


Pretty sure a Shooting star press you face towards your opponent





Of course Cole fucks that call up :lol


----------



## Crasp

What Genking48 said.


----------



## Certified G

Legit BOSS said:


> *And will they please stop calling Crews' finisher a standing moonsault? It's a Shooting Star Press.*





Genking48 said:


> Pretty sure a Shooting star press you face towards your opponent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Cole fucks that call up :lol


Standing Moonsault:










Standing Shooting Star Press:










So yeah, sorry BBR but it's definitely a standing Moonsault.


----------



## Braylyt

Last week was the best episode in forever :clap

I would've been perfect if Adam Rose hadn't been in it. His gimmick isn't totally horrible but it looks like he hates it himself and just doesn't want to be there.

Corbin looks better in multi-man matches, he's suprisingly agile and athletic. Crowe impressed me too for the first time, I wouldn't him being Crews' first feud. Dana & Emma are becoming seriously awesome too.

The whole main event was just amazing. I legit teared up two times smh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Certified G said:


> So yeah, sorry BBR but it's definitely a standing Moonsault.


*
To me, this is a standing moonsault:









When the knees are tucked, regardless of positioning, it's a Shooting Star Press:









He's doing the same exact motion.*


----------



## Mr. I

The knees being tucked has nothing to do with it. Evan Bourne didn't tuck his knees for his SSP.
Where they are facing determines moonsault/SSP, that's it.


----------



## Genking48

But the main difference between a moonsault and a SSP (to me) is:

A moonsault you jump backwards





A SSP you jump forward


----------



## Certified G

Ithil said:


> The knees being tucked has nothing to do with it. Evan Bourne didn't tuck his knees for his SSP.
> Where they are facing determines moonsault/SSP, that's it.


Yah, that's what I was about to post too. Here's an example, Adrian Neville tucks his knees, John Morrison doesn't. The jumping/flipping part looks very different but it's still the same move, they're both a Shooting Star Press:



















It depends on if you're facing your opponent or facing away from him whether it's a SSP or Moonsault.


----------



## Crasp

Yeah, if it was just about whether they tuck their knees into their chest or not, then by BOSS' definition, _this_ would be a moonsault...










Nope.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Certified G said:


> Yah, that's what I was about to post too. Here's an example, Adrian Neville tucks his knees, John Morrison doesn't. The jumping/flipping part looks very different but it's still the same move, they're both a Shooting Star Press:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on if you're facing your opponent or facing away from him whether it's a SSP or Moonsault.


*And Morrison's is really sloppy. Crews does his "moonsault" like a Shooting Star Press. I think he should just give the finisher its own unique name.*


----------



## Genking48

Yeah I'll agree with that, it needs a name of it's own.


----------



## Crasp

Legit BOSS said:


> *And Morrison's is really sloppy. Crews does his "moonsault" like a Shooting Star Press. I think he should just give the finisher its own unique name.*


Yeah for sure. Obviously when it used to be press drop, moonsault, shooting star it was called Uhaa Combination, but Apollo Combination sounds dumb... Maybe _The Moon Landing_, based on the Apollo moon missions?... I don't know. Crews Missile would be a great finisher name for him, but doesn't suit the combination.


----------



## Certified G

Legit BOSS said:


> *And Morrison's is really sloppy. Crews does his "moonsault" like a Shooting Star Press. I think he should just give the finisher its own unique name.*


Oh definitely, Morrison's is sloppy as shit, I'm just offering a different perspective on the move. And sure Crews does his move in a way that's extremely similar to a SSP but that doesn't change the fact it's still a Moonsault. I agree his version should get its own name though, I'm sure that'll happen eventually as that's the case with most wrestlers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Certified G said:


> Oh definitely, Morrison's is sloppy as shit, I'm just offering a different perspective on the move. And sure Crews does his move in a way that's extremely similar to a SSP but that doesn't change the fact it's still a Moonsault. I agree his version should get its own name though, I'm sure that'll happen eventually as that's the case with most wrestlers.


*Eh, Moonsaults to me will always be relaxed, floating back flips, but we can agree to disagree on that.*


----------



## Certified G

Legit BOSS said:


> *Eh, Moonsaults to me will always be relaxed, floating back flips, but we can agree to disagree on that.*


Don't get me wrong, I get where you're coming from. To me what way you're facing is what determines whether it's a Moonsault or SSP, not the way you flip. It doesn't matter how many gifs I post though, we'll never agree on this. :lol Either way, I think we can all agree Crews performs the move perfectly, so who gives a shit what it's called?


----------



## Trifektah

There is no discussion here.

Crews does a standing moonsault. He has his* back to his opponent* and jumps *backwards* and does a back flip.

A shooting star press is when a guy is *facing* his opponent, jumps *forward* and does a back flip.

Totally different and whether or not they tuck their knees matters not one fucking bit. 

End of story.


----------



## Drago

Dana's remix on Devin's head had me in stitches, can't wait for their match. It needs to come some time down the line.

Oh and despite knowing that Bayley and Sasha will be in the main event of incoming Takerover, I couldn't help but smile during the whole last segment.


----------



## GTL

Great to see Crowe finally do on tv what he's been doing on house shows. I've seen Crowe/Crews before on a house show and it was main event quality and this was not far off.

Crowe's style seems to work great with other high-impact style opponents. He did a great match with CJ Parker and the timing and size of the hits was awesome - any small mistake and it would have been ugly. Doesn't go as well against a brawler style and he needs to develop a way to work these matches.

It was overall a very good show. Gargano/Ciampa match was great. Dillinger steadily making progress. His finisher is meh. He's used the sharphooter a few times and would be a good Canuck connection


----------



## Crasp

Why didn't Crowe stick with _this_ look anyway?


----------



## THANOS

Legit BOSS said:


> *Eh, Moonsaults to me will always be relaxed, floating back flips, but we can agree to disagree on that.*


Honestly, with Crews' amazing strength, athleticism, and crisp execution, he should use Paul Burchill's old C4 move as his finisher.






With the height and perfection he gets on that standing moonsault, imagine what he could do with that as a finisher? :banderas


----------



## The True Believer

Oh Lord. Eva.


----------



## JBLoser

NOOOOOOOOO they didn't make a storyline out of her not having her shoulders come up off the mat :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The True Believer

I wouldn't mind Carmella losing her voice. Like...forever.


----------



## thegockster

Corey in fine form


----------



## JBLoser

Eva saying "HOW YOU DOIN?" quickly ascending to "C'MON NIKKI" levels of annoyance. That was fast.


----------



## thegockster

Looks like they're making a storyline out of not kicking out, It's one way of doing it lol


----------



## chargebeam

JBLoser said:


> NOOOOOOOOO they didn't make a storyline out of her not having her shoulders come up off the mat :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Of course they did! :lmao


----------



## The True Believer

So the contrasting blue attire is supposed to be heelish?


----------



## JBLoser

Way to make Carmella look like crap, man. Damn.


----------



## thegockster

Foot on rope ref made a good call lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

They're doing SO MUCH pandering to Eva Marie to try and get her over more. 

At least she didn't do anything bad in this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I missed Eva get the win. Was the match any good?


----------



## UntilDawn

:lmao "Eva kicked out!" 

Her foot was on the bottom rope but I'm still laughing that she didn't kick out this time.


----------



## Dr. Middy

SHIV said:


> I missed Eva get the win. Was the match any good?


She didn't do much, more selling than her doing actual wrestling. 

I'll give her some benefit of the doubt in saying that she didn't do anything particularly bad.


----------



## JBLoser

THAT PROMO THO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

Breeze vs. Bull. Can't wait. :bored


----------



## Bayley <3

I'll just never understand Eva's appeal. Just.. just bad IMO.


----------



## chargebeam

SHIV said:


> I missed Eva get the win. Was the match any good?


:haha

Of course not.


----------



## chargebeam

These two girls are already putting Lita's and Trish's legacies to shame. I'm loving it. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

chargebeam said:


> :haha
> 
> Of course not.


I'm trying to be optimistic. I'm looking for progress from her. It might be a long wait.


----------



## chargebeam

SHIV said:


> I'm trying to be optimistic. I'm looking for progress from her. It might be a long wait.


I'm trying too but... meh. I just dislike her too much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bull fit vs Crossfit Jesus in a 60 minute ironman match! :mark: BOOK IT!!!!!!!


----------



## The True Believer

Bull lookin' like he's gonna cry. :lmao


----------



## thegockster

Heel putting foot on ropes to win, great to see


----------



## Dr. Middy

Bull reminds me of Balls Mahoney.


----------



## The True Believer

@Act Yasukawa

Get in here now! HURRY!


----------



## Dr. Middy

Kana time! :mark:


----------



## JBLoser

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## thegockster

Asuka time


----------



## Crasp

KANA sure seems cheerful today!


----------



## The True Believer

DANA THE GODDESS!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JBLoser

Asuka's theme is so DOPE man. Wow.


----------



## thegockster

The welcome party they could welcome me anytime they wanted to


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*NOOOOOOO, STOP BEING MEAN TO KANA! She looks so sad :mj2* (This is great)


----------



## The True Believer

Are they saying "Go!" or "No!"?


----------



## chargebeam

Asuka's theme was SO GOOD. Can't wait to hear it again.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was... interesting. I like how they went the route-less-traveled and didn't have her come back to the ring, but instead just had her do that smile.


----------



## Abisial

That Apollo smile


----------



## JBLoser

OMFG BREEZE-CREWS?!?! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

I knew Breeze vs. Crews were fighting. Just didn't think it was happening so soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Awesome theme and I strangely want to eat a little Japanese for dinner now.


----------



## thegockster

She made the right choice if you don't listen to Emma and Dana then they will drive you out and you end up on raw


----------



## Mr. I

Apollo has the most winning smile of all time.


----------



## Crasp

just fire mojo already


----------



## thegockster

Alexa :x


----------



## chargebeam

Alexa. 

:banderas as always.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I like The Vaudevillains, but sadly, see Cesaro as their third man, if and when they receive their call up.


----------



## Abisial

ffs Enzo and Cass are about to get fed to Finn and Joe.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show: 

- Seriously, guys, call it an Iron-Woman Match! I know that's a small thing to get upset over, but come on guys. It's a big milestone for women's wrestling so reflect it in the name. 

- Eva Maria Vs. Carmella = This is why NXT is awesome. They took an Eva Marie fuck up and made it awesome. It gave her an opportunity for a nice disingenuous promo and it is being treated like a real sports controversy too. Take a negative, make it a positive. Good on them. That said, she is still awkward in the ring. The old school count out finish was good to see too. That should happen more often so that, you know, the count actually contributes to the drama. 

- Nia Jax's vignettes are pretty cool. Loved the hype video for Bayley Vs. Sasha too. 

- Tyler Breeze Vs. Bull Dempsey = Solid enough match and I was happy to see Tyler get the win. 

- Nice to see footage from the Texas tour for NXT. 

- Asuka is in NXT! She came in with a lot of energy and it was pretty infectious, even if she couldn't really speak English. Dana and Emma being the welcoming committee allowed for a good first conflict for this new character. 

- Tyler Breeze Vs. Apollo at Takeover. So Breeze is going to lose again at Takeover? Hmmmmm. 

- Nice to get the update on the Dusty Rhodes classic. Dash and Dawson beat the Vaudevillains? That is legitimately surprising. Having the pre-match promos was good to see. Made me feel like I was watching 1990 Superstars again! 

- Vaudevillains Vs. Blake and Murphy: NXT Tag Titles = Good rematch that thankfully wasn't a complete carbon copy of their Takeover match. Glad English and Gotch kept the belts and it made for a solid main event. 

- Nice to get a promo from Enzo and Cass. That was awesome and it is always nice to see them do things outside of just the entrance. They did outclass Balor and Joe in the promos, haha. 

Another solid show. NXT's presentation is old school and they set up their Takeover specials well. The show is still good.


----------



## Mr. I

Boy was Kana pleased to be there.


----------



## UntilDawn

Kana's theme though. kada 

Alexa is perfection as always, great matches tonight from everyone, maybe even Eva but she'll get better with time.


----------



## chargebeam

TripleG said:


> - Eva Maria Vs. Carmella = This is why NXT is awesome. They took an Eva Marie fuck up and made it awesome. It gave her an opportunity for a nice disingenuous promo and it is being treated like a real sports controversy too. Take a negative, make it a positive. Good on them. That said, she is still awkward in the ring. The old school count out finish was good to see too. That should happen more often so that, you know, the count actually contributes to the drama.


That's because NXT doesn't take its viewers for idiots. They know we all saw it, so they turned it into a positive and booked an angle around it. Good job, NXT!

However, Eva still sucks.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Eva vs Carmella. Seriously Eva marks, I'm trying, _really trying_, to find something positive to say but I just can't see anything. If they want to really run with the Eva Marie pandering story then have her bribe/seduce refs so she never loses a match. Protects her from losing, gains heat. Carmella has a bit of energy about her but I still think she'd be a better heel, don't like the Staten Island shuffle, feels a bit too goofy for her atm, needs a bit more attitude.

Sasha/Bayley promo was great but showed the massive chasm between the NXT Four and the rest of the women - given that it came straight after the first match. I'm going to be crying again, aren't I?

Bull vs Breeze. Still would love these guys as a tag team but I enjoyed this match. Some great little character bits, Breeze at the start not locking up because he's kayfabe not as strong and then his little roll under the ropes - smart stuff that works in character, Bull not being thrown out of ring and showing agility and using his belly (because of Bull Fit) also good in the same way . I like both these guys where they are character-wise but I'd worry for them both on the main roster, I think Breeze should be even more petty and vicious, he's still too likable for me.

Asuka. Don't know about anyone else but I fucking loved all of this. I'm a sucker whenever I see a wrestler genuinely mark out like she did for just being there, almost like she'd just won a gameshow. Emma and Dana did decent work on the mic and looked good but the best bit was Asuka's borderline psychotic smile at the end. That my friends, is how you introduce a silent badass, she legit looked as though she was imagining killing them both and was delighted about it. Only question, will she get a partner vs Dana and Emma (Athena? Nia Jax?)

Mojo is a doofus but I can't hate him for some reason, he's like a dopey over-affectionate puppy. 

Decent tag team main event, I know a lot of people rate Gable as a wrestler but Simon Gotch really works his gimmick into his move-set. I'd love to see a good singles match between the pair at some point. That bit at the end where it looked as though Murphy dropped face first out of the ring looked sick, even if we didn't see the impact.

Finishing with promos? Ok, but given people already have the Network, they're probably watching anyway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Right team won at the end and i am really looking forward to Enzo/Cass vs Joe/Balor. Their little promos really amped it up for me.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ugh, they're totally setting up Asuka vs. Dana Brooke for the next Takeover instead of Asuka vs. Emma.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

It made me smile to see Asuka so happy to be there. Also I am super excited to see her debut in ring; I hope it comes soon!!


----------



## amhlilhaus

Enzo amore is a special mic worker, and oozes presence. Him and cass are gonna be huge


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Haha, you can see even Regal is marking out a little over the fact Asuka has signed for WWE.


----------



## ironcladd1

Good show as usual. Glad they didn't ignore the Eva kick out botch and are making something of it. Breeze/Bull was decent. I'd like in-ring promos for Bayley/Banks 2, but at least we got something. I'm interested to see Asuka over the next few weeks. I hope her transition goes better than Itami's has. Tag match was entertaining; no complaints.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Seeing Kana as a happy go lucky, smiley, babyface was weird. That sadistic smile at the end was great though. I'm sadden by her trash English skills though.

Evil Emma is amazing in every way, if she would've discovered this character 6 months earlier she would've been the 5th Horsewoman. 

Eva is dragging Carmella down; the only thing Carmella is missing is fluidity so you put her with the least fluid wrestler ever?

Nice to see serious Cass, yea he's a funny, goofy guy but he's also a 7 ft monster and needs to act like it occasionally. 

If Joe and Balor beat Zo and Cass next week only to break up during the semis leaving Zo and Cass off Takeover for no reason I'll be so pissed. At the same time though, I can't see Joe/Balor losing next week and then facing each other at Takeover with only a one week build.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Eva is dragging Carmella down; the only thing Carmella is missing is fluidity so you put her with the least fluid wrestler ever?


I agree. I especially cringe whenever Carmella does the hurricarana on Eva Marie because it's not as fluid as it can be. 



I also wish that they would stop using Carmella as basically a stepping stone for Eva Marie's dreaded push. 

Also, that ending sucked. Really? She hit her head on the ramp? To me, that just makes Carmella look weak. Which saddens me.


----------



## PeepShow

No better way to kill the start of NXT than to have Eva on my screen first. Awesome. At least the match wasn't god awful for once. It was just there and nothing special about it at all. I did have to laugh at the ALL BOTCH EVERYTHING chant though.

The Bayley/Sasha video package was great yet again. Can these two feud for the rest of eternity please? Their feud is just so organic and awesome. 

Corey Graves continues to be the best thing about the commentary scene. "You're not going to get a count out against a cardio machine like Bull Dempsey." :lmao

Asuka's debut was very underwhelming until the very end. That stare gave me goosebumps and I'm looking forward to where she goes from here. 

Apollo's shirt was the bees knees. "I'd flex, but I like this shirt." :lel

Main event was solid. Can't wait for next week though. Joe/Balor vs. Enzo/Cass is going to be off the fucking charts.


----------



## DonFata

For the first time I really tried watching Eva Marie's match...and I could have lived without. I don't have that much good to say about Carmella's wrestling either but then you put those two in the same match?

Match was boring. First when Eva mocked Carmella with the "How you doin'?" I thought she grasped something aaaaand then she said it again...and again....and again...and seems like she couldn't come up with anything else. It was also strange to see Eva do a suplex, then do another suplex in different situation and then go for yet another suplex?

Also the ending was trash, but maybe they have decided that they cannot show Eva's Sliced Bread #2 to anyone atm


----------



## jacobrgroman

at least they had eva marie out first to get it over with.

loved that sasha/bayley recap/package.

ASUKA! and they're pronouncing it right, sweet. loved her enthusiasm and excitement and adorable broken english. loved emma and dana's roles in the segment and asuka's silent killer look as she walked up the ramp. *seeing as she'll likely initially start out as a babyface does anyone think she needs a translator (in a managerial role) or would that be better in a later heel role?*

wish they would have shown more footage of that vaudevillains/mechanics match from austin. it was probably the 2nd best match of the night.

it'll be interesting to see where they go with the tag title picture after BAMF lost their re-match. lot of teams could make their claim for a shot.


----------



## jacobrgroman

PeepShow said:


> Apollo's shirt was the bees knees. "I'd flex, but I like this shirt." :lel


I forgot to mention that too. I loved that. I also highly enjoyed his segment with breeze. that smile :grin2:


----------



## MOBELS

Did anyone else see the Luke Harper vignette or was that just me?


----------



## HiddenFlaw

apollo was kind of being a jerk to breeze

let the man pass


----------



## PimentoSlice

-Eva Marie's mannerisms are getting better and she's doing moves with purpose but it's still not fun to watch her matches.Eva still needs a lot of work but every week she does improve. Carmella who was once viewed as a succubus has finally gotten over and I enjoy her shtick in the ring. She's a lot more natural in the ring than Eva Marie and her taunts are hilarious. Shame she has to job to Eva Marie so much.

- The ASUKA segment really made me uncomfortable, everything(music,mannerisms, weird acting, and her English) was awkward and it just bummed me out. Maybe this was WWE's way of conditioning the audience to not expect much from ASUKA on the mic? I felt so bad for her having to speak in English. Hopefully going forward she can just be a silent killer.


----------



## Mr. I

PimentoSlice said:


> -Eva Marie's mannerisms are getting better and she's doing moves with purpose but it's still not fun to watch her matches.Eva still needs a lot of work but every week she does improve. Carmella who was once viewed as a succubus has finally gotten over and I enjoy her shtick in the ring. She's a lot more natural in the ring than Eva Marie and her taunts are hilarious. Shame she has to job to Eva Marie so much.
> 
> - The ASUKA segment really made me uncomfortable, everything(music,mannerisms, weird acting, and her English) was awkward and it just bummed me out. Maybe this was WWE's way of conditioning the audience to not expect much from ASUKA on the mic? I felt so bad for her having to speak in English. Hopefully going forward she can just be a silent killer.


Kana was a very good promo in Japan, it would be stupid for her to be a silent killer just because English is not her first language. Let her learn more.


----------



## The True Believer

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ugh, they're totally setting up Asuka vs. Dana Brooke for the next Takeover instead of Asuka vs. Emma.


Good choice. (Y)


----------



## Genking48

As always people get turned off by a non native English speaker has poor English skills iper1

Great show!
Thank god Regal was the first to say ASUKA's name, now the rest of the people (looking at you announcers) hopefully follow that and pronounce it correctly
Looking forward to Breeze/Crews
Gable/Jordan promo was dope


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Vaudevillains were coo.

Eva has improved.

Curious about Asuka.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Genking48 said:


> As always people get turned off by a non native English speaker has poor English skills iper1
> 
> Great show!
> Thank god Regal was the first to say ASUKA's name, now the rest of the people (looking at you announcers) hopefully follow that and pronounce it correctly
> Looking forward to Breeze/Crews
> Gable/Jordan promo was dope


Why shouldn't we? People give us 'MuriKKKans shit when we butcher their languages, why shouldn't we give them shit when they butcher ours?


----------



## ATF

- GOD Eva is unbearable. She's hot, but good God don't put her in the ring. Now they're transforming the kickout botch into a part of Eva's gimmick? Well, I guess that could help her get heat in some way, and it would help explaining why she sucks so bad (both figuratively... and literally 8*D)... but ehh. Carmella tried for her sake. But the match was not particularly good. Oh, and Eva is the most forced talker in history. Even Reigns transports more emotion than her. #HereComeTheEVAHATERNEGGEDComments 

- Bayley/Sasha promo was cool. Starting to have an internal worry as to wheater or not will the match live up to the hype, but I'm super excited for it regardless.

- Breeze/Dempsey had something about it that you don't see in wrestling matches nowadays - both men actually felt like they were fighting for control. Like how Breeze would try to shield himself w/the ref to find a way to get to Dempsey, or how Dempsey would bounce around in the mat to try to release himself from a headlock. Match wasn't that good or anything, but character work wise, it was fun in spots. It was fit (no pun intended) for your average NXT episode.

- Asuka's debut was intriguing. Who gives a shit that she doesn't talk great English, she transpires a lot of energy and I'm fond of that. Emma's mic work is pretty cool, and Dana's was less awkward than usual as well. Asuka's look (in her eyes, that is) is fucking creepy if you ask me, and I'm glad they took this direction as opposed to the Itami kick-everyone's-ass one, gives people something to look forward to when Asuka finally snaps on the bitches. Cool debut, overall. Looking forward for an Emma/Asuka match, that's for sure. She needs a much better theme song, though. That theme is AWFUL imo.

- Breeze/Crews at Takeover? That's... really random. Like outta nowhere random. But cool. I'm cool w/it. As long as they don't squash Breeze, it certainly sounds like it can be pretty damn fine as filler for the already stacked show, what w/the Dusty Tourney, Nia Jax and the Main Event. Their backstage segment had its kick too.

- THOSE DUSTY TAG UPDATES :mark: So cool they are. AND I FUCKING CALLED IT THAT THE MECHANICS WOULD PIN THE VAUDEVILLAINS. I CALLED IT. #VaudevillainsMechanicsGable &JordanTripleThreatAtTakeoverLondon

- Hype Bros.' promo... weird to say the least. Gable & Jordan's though? GOLD. They're really entertaining characters. I may have my minor gripes w/their ring work, but one can't deny they're damn fun on the stick. Hope they win this thing.

- Vaudevillains/BAM wasn't as good as Brooklyn, but still good nonetheless. Liked how they structured it as a REMATCH, rather than a REHASH where they just repeated spots over and over like a certain someone tends to do :cena4. Had some :mark: moments, VV work great as babyfaces, BAM work nicely as heels, all was fine and dandy. Oh, and I may already have a gf, but Goddamn I need Alexa Bliss as visual enlightenment every fucking day of my life.

- Final promo between next week's Main Event competitors was interesting. W/the obvious Bálor and Joe LELJOESTURNINGONHIM foreshadowing present, but regardless. Looking forward for the match.

Yet another super fun, well balanced NXT episode! Takeover Respect is looking quite dope!


----------



## Genking48

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why shouldn't we? People give us 'MuriKKKans shit when we butcher their languages, why shouldn't we give them shit when they butcher ours?


People giving Americans shit over butchering their language? Give me an example, because in most cases an American probably won't even try to speak your language but expect you (since English is a global language) to speak English to them.

You can give her shit, but at least she's trying, I haven't seen one American wrestler (unless they're weaboos like Omega) try their hand on Japanese.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why shouldn't we? People give us 'MuriKKKans shit when we butcher their languages, why shouldn't we give them shit when they butcher ours?


Wait, the 'English' language belongs to Americans? :brock4


----------



## PimentoSlice

Ithil said:


> Kana was a very good promo in Japan, it would be stupid for her to be a silent killer just because English is not her first language. Let her learn more.




That's all well and good but right now watching her talk English is cringe worthy. I never said for her to stop learning English, I'm just saying she could do a lot more right now without talking and letting her actions speak for her. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646847279861596160
In my opinion, ASUKA did more doing that stare down on the top of the entrance ramp than anything she said. So yeah, keep learning English and maybe practice lines before going out there if you want her to talk right away or on a weekly basis. 


I say the less she says the better right now. As she gets better with her English, yeah of course have her cut promos all she wants. Hell, this is pretty lame to a lot of people(not me) but some American wrestlers while in Japan use cue cards with Japanese dialogue written in English to convey what they feel after or before matches. I could see ASUKA doing her promo in Japanese and then pulling out a cue card, so she feels more comfortable reading in English. Don't get me wrong, I'm super excited for ASUKA in the ring and hopefully her English improves or she just uses cue cards. Whatever works.


----------



## Old School Icons

My thoughts on this week's episode.

- NXT this week has discovered something more annoying that Brie Bella shouting "COME ON NIKKI!" and that is Eva Marie shouting "HOW U DOIN?!" like someone who has had too much wine to drink. She looked hot in her attire but she and Carmella put on a pretty awful match with an equally lame finish. 

- Another excellent video package for Sasha Banks/Bayley rivalry 

- Standard sort of match between Bull and Breeze. Glad Breeze won. His match with Apollo Crews could be really good although I fear he is losing another big show match yet again. 



- Good lord Emma was :Tripslick :book

Asuka was alright with the language barrier, she looked excited to be there and that's the main thing. That sort of death smile she did was interesting. We'll see how this goes I guess. 

- Hype Bros Promo :hano

Jordan and Gable's promo :Rollins 

They better beat the Hype Bros or :fuckthis

- These tag team tournament updates really add to it. Its been fun to watch, hopefully it has a good pay off at the end for the Dusty tourney. 

- Decent match between the Tag Champions Vs Blake/Murphy. The near fall when English was almost pinned in particular. 

- The promos for Cass/Enzo Vs Joe/Balor next week were solid. Enzo continues to prove how good a talker he is and I liked the subtle hint of Samoa Joe turning on Balor with that slap on the belt like that.

Mixed episode again but I enjoyed it overall.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Slow start to this week's episode but it came good in the end.

Eva Marie vs Carmella - WTF was this? Eva apart from her attire is still absolutely dreadful. Her pace in the ring is just so slow & awkward, even her celebration at the end looked awkward.

Nice promo on Bayley vs Sasha, get a real buzz everytime this match is mentioned.

Breeze vs Dempsey - Bull fit, more like bullshit. Dempsey apart from his comedy parts is awful, very unwatchable in the ring. Breeze got the win & will move onto better things with Apollo Crews, exciting match up but no doubt Breeze will lose.

Loved the Asuka, Dana Brooke & Emma segment. Who cares if her English isn't great, she came down like an excited schoolgirl, but all that mattered was that stare at the end, that is the starting point of her character. As for Dana & Emma decent mic work from both, good job.

Vaudevillains vs B&M - Not as good as their Takeover match but it was solid. Really liking the Vaudevillains at the minute especially their in ring work. Have to say they are the third best Tag Team in WWE behind the New Day & Dudley Boyz in my opinion. 

Two promos to finish off the episode was pretty different. Finn's look at Samoa Joe when he smacked the belt was glorious; however Finn looks so uncomfortable when he starts to talk, getting to the point of cringeworthy.

EDIT - How the hell did I forget about Jordan & Gable, top promo again from these guys, Gable is the man!


----------



## fiddlecastro

Fiddy's take:

Eva has regressed... How? I guess she's improved overall since coming to NXT, but she's just slow and unlikable and why the hell was she yelling "how you doin?" every few seconds? Kinda made her seem like she's not all there mentally. I've been rooting for her since she's come back, hoping she'd be a good story of overcoming the odds, but it's kinda just sad now. Carmella, though has turned it on! I didn't like her at first, but she's a top notch talent with tons of energy. 

Bull and Breeze is a decent mini feud, they work well together and their gimmicks play off each other very well. Nothing special about the match. I did like the Crews interaction with Breeze, tho. 

Asuka is going to murder Dana Brooke and I can't wait to see that. IMO, Dana Brooke has really improved, and while I'd like to see Emma vs. Kana more than Dana vs. Kana, I think this should be a good feud overall. Kana's english was pretty cringeworthy, but whatever, that stare at the top of the ramp already had me writing Dana and Emma's obituaries. 

I hate the hype bros, oh my god they are the absolute worst.

Main event was decent. The Vaudvillains win at Brooklyn was a good moment, I don't think they're a top flight tag team (though I do like them!) it's just a matter of time before they drop the titles. The match was decent, the near-fall at the end had me believing!


----------



## Bearodactyl

A lot of valid and to the point observations about this week's episode have already been made, I just wanted to add that I think a decent part of that deathstare at the end of Asuka's segment working so tremendously was how well Dana and Emma sold it. Looking back at that gif, they both (but in distinctly different and not too over the top in your face ways) have that look on their faces which seems to spell out "this seemed like such a good idea at the time, but I think we might've just really fucked up". :bearo

EDIT: Seriously, look at both of their faces individually in that gif. Emma looks like she's ready to throw up and Dana is giving off the mother of all tells with how she's pursing her lips back (Is that how you say it? Not a native English speaker :sansa)


----------



## chargebeam

Can't wait for the studio version of that song. It's so damn epic.


----------



## Oxidamus

I'm afraid that Balor's seemingly possible heel turn in the coming weeks is going to immediately make his detractors like him, which would be the exact reaction WWE would be gearing for. NXT fans are such sheep, giving into the most obviously manufactured things and somehow not realising it.

Plz don't let this happen. Continue trashing captain average until something is actually done. :ti2


----------



## Crasp

OXITRON said:


> I'm afraid that Balor's seemingly possible heel turn in the coming weeks is going to immediately make his detractors like him, which would be the exact reaction WWE would be gearing for. NXT fans are such sheep, giving into the most obviously manufactured things and somehow not realising it.
> 
> Plz don't let this happen. Continue trashing captain average until something is actually done. :ti2


I'd actually be surprised if he turns heel soon, as Joe seems the much more likely candidate. Despie his legacy, Joe still hasn't_ really_ gotten over in NXT, and the trail of breadcrumbs suggest that it'll be Joe that turns on Balor unless all hints so far have been a bluff.

Regarding a heel turn causing Balor detractors to like him; I agree with you up to a point, but some workers _do_ perform better as either a face or a heel, and struggle in the opposing role. It's possible that the people who don't like his current very two-dimensional character would very much enjoy him as a more dynamic heel character. 

Although, I would disagree that a heel turn would "fix" Balor. He seems like he should be a very quiet antihero. Not a heel, just a morally ambiguous face whos popularity is derrived from the "cool" factor rather than being the steriotypical "good guy" face, which few people can really play (Bayley).


----------



## elo

Ummmmm, why was the referee telling Eva to jump up and down and blow kisses after the match? He doesn't even try to hide the instructions nor does the production crew cut away from it, she's either completely untrusted or this is a really cool gimmick where the referee is actually her manager as well and they are fixing the results. I hope HHH is taking this where I think he is, has the potential to take your atypical corrupt official storyline to a cooler place.

Tyler's win was pretty weak, not impressed but I guess it's a win.

Asuka's debut was different, not your typical babyface reaction where she beats the rude heels up......I like it, that devilish glare back at the ring as she was walking off was great, pain is coming.

Main event was fine, I'm not really into either team though and for me an average end to an average feud.


----------



## Algernon

Apollo Crews is a heel in the long run. He just has a cocky, I'm better than you vibe to him. He came across a heel in that backstage bit with Breeze. 

They shouldve had Dana tap Asuka on the head before she left the ring. The heat wouldve been incredible. Ive been a big time Dana Brooke critic but she does have her character down and plays a good heel.

Blake and Murphy are finished. They needed the tag titles to be relevant. The Vaudevillians, Enzo/Cass, Jordan/Gable, Hype Bros and Dash/Dawson are all ahead of them now. They've got Alexa but I think they have real plans for her and being with a jobber team will drag her down. Probably best to break up Blake and Murphy and re-package them given the strength of the tag division. 


Said it before, Eva's lack of charisma and personality will sink her way more than her poor in ring skills. Listening to her say How Ya Doin to try and play to the crowd was quite pitiful.


----------



## SAMCRO

What was up with Asuka just leaving like that? I get that she plans on getting Dana back later but having her leave like that after being told to made her look really weak and pathetic, especially to fans who don't know anything about her. I mean Hideo stood his ground with the Ascension when they interrupted his debut, Asuka just just hung her head down and left looking sad. That just wasn't a good way to introduce her, even with that look of vengeance right before she left she needed to do something.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Interesting news about the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic:



> *LaBar: Cody Rhodes talks about the passing of father Dusty Rhodes*
> 
> It's great though that you ask, because the Dusty Rhodes tag tournament taking place in NXT is something he would really be proud of because of all the platforms it gives to talent, including independent talent that came in for a shot to win the Dusty Rhodes tag tournament. I will actually be there myself, (as) me — for the first time a while on WWE programming — Cody Rhodes and my brother will be there to present the trophy, which I’m looking forward to seeing. I had some help in preparing it for whomever is victorious in said tag team tournament. It’s a great way to honor him, and I think we continue to honor him. WWE just put it all out there. A lot of families lose a loved one and they don’t get the chance to see video packages and tributes. They have to do all that themselves and put it together. It was done for me, and I’m forever in their debt for that.


Get your tissues ready come October 7th.


----------



## NakNak

-I did not watch Eva Marie vs Carmella LOL

-Nice promo for Sasha vs Bailey. I hope it doesn't dissapoint me like Owens/Bálor at Brooklyn did.

-Breeze vs Bull was fun. A match that wasn't about ring work, but the characters. Bullfit is dumb, but awesome at the same time. Tyler is Tyler. But man, I hate that this feud "ended" just because they need to feed TB to Apollo Crews. Like i said on another thread, that can be a fun match too, but...whatever.

-Nice Asuka debut. Her theme is the fucking shits. Broken english, but i don't care lol. I like Dana & Emma, i'm interesed with this story. Hope Asuka can adapt well to NXT. And that look at the end...shit just got real, bro.

-I love the Hype Bros. Little tag team that has personality. Mojo is so tolerable with Ryder, props for that. But Gable & Jordan are on another level. Jordan is improving with his mic skills and Gable is fantastic.

-Good rematch with VV vs BAM. I don't care about Blue Pants, I really don't. Gotch & Murphy have a lot of potential, I can tell you that.

-Cass/Zo vs Bálor/Joe next week, can't wait. Joe teasing a heel turn, CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!


----------



## jay321_01

I like Asuka's deathstare. It's like she's saying to Emma & Dana "I like you, I'll kill you first."


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I hope they swerve us and the heel Joe teases actually end up in a Balor turn. Right now he's downright unwatchable and a different psychology could help him the way it did Crowe, who looked way better this week than he has since being in NXT.


----------



## JBLoser

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I hope they swerve us and the heel Joe teases actually end up in a Balor turn. Right now he's downright unwatchable and a different psychology could help him the way it did Crowe, who looked way better this week than he has since being in NXT.


Agreed. Finn needs some character development in the worst of ways and him being the heel would be dope.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I want to see more of Finn's badass leather jacket.


----------



## Drago

Barbie Killer is about to get killed very soon.


----------



## ATF

JEEZUS ASUKA GON KILL SOME BIATCHEZ


----------



## mrdiamond77

Another good show. Looking forward to seeing Asuka feud with Dana and Emma. The Vaudevillans are now my favourite tag team on all rosters.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Eva Marie vs. Carmella*

lel @ them turning Eva Marie's kickout botch into an angle... or something? I don't know. Why do they keep bringing it up?

Carmella doing the Enzo entrance continues to make less and less sense by the week since she doesn't really appear with them all that often anymore, and it's kind of annoying tbh.

Eva Marie always floats over her opponent to make sure she's pinning them with her body facing the camera. It's awkward because it makes no kayfabe sense, and it's really glaring.

I appreciate Eva Marie trying to work some heel mannerisms into her matches, but she has to be a lot more convincing than that. And mix it up as well. Saying "How you doin'?" over and over and over and over and over and over again shows a lack of creativity.

Okay, yeah. They're doing a ref-is-in-love-with-Eva-Marie angle, I presume. That's a smart way to take something that was a blatant botch and use it to fuel a work (and give Eva Marie something to do). Or maybe not? Maybe she just had her foot on the ropes? I don't know. :lol

Having Carmella get counted out rather than pinned is also a good decision. Accomplishes its goal with Eva Marie without making Carmella look weak. In related news, Carmella is still a work in progress, but she's become a competent worker. She doesn't have a wealth of impressive maneuvers, but she at least knows what she's doing in there.

*Tyler Breeze vs. Bull Dempsey*

Bull is still not particularly good in the ring, but this character clearly suits him much more than his old one did, and his mannerisms continue to be funny.

I was legit worried we were going to see a second straight count-out finish.

Graves saying "You're not going to get a count-out against a _cardio machine_ like Bull Dempsey." :lmao

And then the crowd chanting "Bull Fit works!" :lmao

Bull hulking up works because of how goofy his character is.

Breeze kicking his legs up on the ropes the way he poses on the turnbuckle was pretty funny. Glad that Breeze got the win since he needs it much more.

*AsuKana segment*

KABUKI TIME! :mark:

Okay, that business outfit with the mask looks kind of terrifying. Aaaaaand then she takes it off and is all smiles. That's a little disappointing. She looked like a fucking horror villain until then. Like something out of The Purge.

MISPRONUNCIATION REGAL STRIKES AGAIN! She's not Asuka. She's now Aska!

Also not sure giving her promo time was the best idea, but :draper2

Asuka feuding with Dana Brooke and Evil Emma is a smart move. Man, I love how the booking of NXT just makes sense at all times.

"Hi. Aska... or whatever your name is." :lol

Oh, shit. She is a psycho. I look forward to seeing Emma and Dana get properly introduced to ASKA THE GROUCH.

*Vaudevillans vs. Blake & Murphy*

I actually kind of hope BAMF wins the belts titles back. (Sorry, Vince.)

Alexa Bliss is so good as a ringside heel that I actually kind of hate Blue Pants in her role as the odds-evener.

Graves calling Blue Pants "The Discount Diva" is amazing. Please don't ruin this guy when you bring him up to the main roster. He's so freakin' good.

Announcers gave away the near-fall by overselling the new tag champs call.









Vaudevillains retain. Oh well.

*Other Schtuff:*
-As much as it will be fun to watch Breezus take on Uhaa, it's disappointing that it probably means another loss for Breeze. Oh well. I guess if Breeze is going to get called up soon, might as well have him give Uhaa the rub.
-So, the semi-finals _and_ finals of the Dusty Classic are going to be at TakeOver? That's good. Minus whale fill out the card. Balor/Joe vs. The Mechanics and Rhyno/Corbin vs. Jordan/Gable (followed by Balor/Joe vs. Jordan/Gable) should be pretty good.
-Hype Bros look like they might actually end up being pretty entertaining as a (presumably) heel tag team.
-Hey, not a bad promo from Finn. And they're already starting to tease some distrust between Joe and Balor. Good stuff.


----------



## Bearodactyl

RetepAdam. said:


> MISPRONUNCIATION REGAL STRIKES AGAIN! She's not Asuka. She's now Aska!


Not sure if sarcasm or... :confused

But in case it's not, that's actually how it's pronounced. Just like Shinsuke is pronounced Shinske. :bearo


----------



## Genking48

Or like how McMahon isn't pronounced Mac-Mahon.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Bearodactyl said:


> Not sure if sarcasm or... :confused
> 
> But in case it's not, that's actually how it's pronounced. Just like Shinsuke is pronounced Shinske. :bearo


I knew Shinsuke was pronounced Shinske, but I thought Asuka had at least a little bit of emphasis on the U-sound like the Spanish word for sugar.

I stand corrected. :draper2


----------



## TD Stinger

SAMCRO said:


> What was up with Asuka just leaving like that? I get that she plans on getting Dana back later but having her leave like that after being told to made her look really weak and pathetic, especially to fans who don't know anything about her. I mean Hideo stood his ground with the Ascension when they interrupted his debut, Asuka just just hung her head down and left looking sad. That just wasn't a good way to introduce her, even with that look of vengeance right before she left she needed to do something.


It was fine. That look at the end coupled with the look of fright on Emma's and Dana's faces sold the whole thing. We don't know what kind of character Asuka is going to play, so it's a little early to jump the gun. I liked the segment.


----------



## Crasp

RetepAdam. said:


> I knew Shinsuke was pronounced Shinske, but I thought Asuka had at least a little bit of emphasis on the U-sound like the Spanish word for sugar.
> 
> I stand corrected. :draper2


You stand partially uncorrected, because "ah-soo-kah" _is_ a typical way to pronounce Asuka within a _minority_ of regional dialects in Japan.

"Ah-skah" _is_ by faaaaar the more common way to pronounce the name, but "ah-soo-kah" is not technicaly _wrong_.


----------



## ATF

As far as I know, you would spell it "Asseka" if you wanted it to go the way it should. "Asooka" sounds funny for some reason tho.

Anyways, tonight (tomorrow for me), ENZO & CASS VS FINN & JOE! Should be a good match, probably the best one of the tourney so far. I already know who wins, but I'll watch it anyway. Interested to see the whole thing w/Crews and Breeze's singles matches w/Ciampa and Gargano respectively as well. Should be an entertaining go-home show for Respect.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Man how badly are Zo and Cass going to get borked tonight? I hope I'm wrong but they're the jobber team to the stars going up against THE stars.


----------



## Drago

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Man how badly are Zo and Cass going to get borked tonight? I hope I'm wrong but they're the jobber team to the stars going up against THE stars.


If they job I swear...


----------



## Mr. I

Drago said:


> If they job I swear...


They're going up against undefeated Joe, and the NXT champion.


----------



## Genking48

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Man how badly are Zo and Cass going to get borked tonight? I hope I'm wrong but they're the jobber team to the stars going up against THE stars.


If they were to do this right, they'd have Enzo & Cass (the jobber team) beat Joe & Balor setting up that eventual turn by one of them.


----------



## Drago

Ithil said:


> They're going up against undefeated Joe, and the NXT champion.


Still not a fan of random thrown together tag team beating a legit tag team, that used to be a #1 contenders for the title. I am expecting some miscommunications/heel turn/other shenanigans on Joe & Finn's side.


----------



## Mr. I

Drago said:


> Still not a fan of random thrown together tag team beating a legit tag team, that used to be a #1 contenders for the title. I am expecting some miscommunications/heel turn/other shenanigans on Joe & Finn's side.


It's not at all random or thrown together. Joe is almost certainly the next challenger to Finn, this whole tag team has been part of an angle leading to that.

The two top singles guys on the roster beating a team that loses half the time already isn't much of a stretch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am spoiler free for the tourney, so I am hoping that E&C (it feels strange typing that and not referring to Edge and Christian) win and become one of the final four. Hope the show is good tonight, which it almost always is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Right to business with the E&C Balor/Joe match. i am pulling for the Jersey boys.


----------



## thegockster

Balor Club he's defo turning heel soon


----------



## Phaedra

All the future Balor Club members should get that wee intro before their music hits.

Who do you want to see in the Balor Club? should it have a woman? which woman?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Screw this idea that Enzo and Cass are the underdogs. They are a natural tag team and you can't teach that.


----------



## thegockster

Phaedra said:


> All the future Balor Club members should get that wee intro before their music hits.
> 
> Who do you want to see in the Balor Club? should it have a woman? which woman?


Becky is ideal with her also been Irish and with her links with Balor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Phaedra said:


> All the future Balor Club members should get that wee intro before their music hits.
> 
> Who do you want to see in the Balor Club? should it have a woman? which woman?


You, Becky, and the Face Fuck me Finn girl. 

I cannot believe they just let Enzo and Cass get squashed. :WTF2


----------



## thegockster

Another no sell to a frog splash it's starting to become the norm


----------



## Phaedra

thegockster said:


> Becky is ideal with her also been Irish and with her links with Balor


I think that could be okay. I was actually thinking maybe Eva Marie, lol, nobody give me heat lol, this will be a heel group and there is something about her that just, in my mind, fits. 

I'd also like to see Crowe, but that's as far as I am with my wish list. It has it's big monster, it's little monster, it's hot chick, it just needs a tag team.


----------



## Crasp

So Cass pretty much _has_ to turn on Enzo now in order to reboot the team.

Have them feud with eachother, find new respect and understanding for eachother, then reform the team as a stronger and more dangerous unit.


----------



## Phaedra

Phaedra said:


> I think that could be okay. I was actually thinking maybe Eva Marie, lol, nobody give me heat lol, this will be a heel group and there is something about her that just, in my mind, fits.
> 
> I'd also like to see Crowe, but that's as far as I am with my wish list. It has it's big monster, it's little monster, it's hot chick, it just needs a tag team.


Take that back. ASUKA. lol.


----------



## thegockster

Phaedra said:


> I think that could be okay. I was actually thinking maybe Eva Marie, lol, nobody give me heat lol, this will be a heel group and there is something about her that just, in my mind, fits.
> 
> I'd also like to see Crowe, but that's as far as I am with my wish list. It has it's big monster, it's little monster, it's hot chick, it just needs a tag team.


I think it will come to a head when he turns out to be Itami attacker, if he builds a stable it will start in NXT so Eva would not be out of the question, He's a better heel than a face imo and he was the founding member of the bullet club :wink2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Asuka is not only talented but hot. Crews vs Gargano! :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus

Enzo and cass losing sucked. I already called joe n balor v corbin n rhino in the finals

Lol at them showing clips of asuka fucking bitches up. Like wwe will let her do that shit

And crews standing moonsault is about one of the worst finishers ever. Cool move, not a finisher. Whats next? A firemans carry finishing guys off?


----------



## Crasp

Already best Crews match so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That was a nice little match. Gargano looked good and Crews just had his best match so far.


----------



## JBLoser

Emma-Asuka would be better but... sure. I guess.


----------



## Phaedra

Hahahaha, Dana gonna get washed. lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Asuka had a porn ?  Great to hear she has a match. dana is done.


----------



## thegockster

Emma :grin2:


----------



## JBLoser

Boy I wish I gave a shit about these Nia Jax promos. 

Unfortunately, it's the same freaking promo, week after week.


----------



## Crasp

In a rare turn of events, I actually want a squash match at a PPV.


----------



## RJTM

Ahhhh, Based Peyton.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

3/4 of this match is from Down Under :mark: Heel Emma is kada


----------



## Crasp

Oh my. I'm feeling it.

I think they might actually have Emma turn on Dana and form a faction with Payton & Billie at some point in the future.


----------



## amhlilhaus

That emma and dana segment was good. From emmas gap between her legs to danas selling of asuka video to emma saying good luck, just really well done

This is a good show as well


----------



## Bayley <3

I might be the only one, but I don't care at all about Asuka or Nia Jax...


----------



## TD Stinger

Bayley <3 said:


> I might be the only one, but I don't care at all about Asuka or Nia Jax...


Well, that's if that's your feeling, great. But, isn't it a little unfair to say that before either them even have a match?


----------



## thegockster

That was actually a fun tag team match


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> Oh my. I'm feeling it.
> 
> I think they might actually have Emma turn on Dana and form a faction with Payton & Billie at some point in the future.


No thanks. Emma is doing really well now as a heel and her and Dana work well together. Not need to end that to create an Aussie stable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Women's match was decent but I have never seen a crossbody botched, but that's a minor quibble. Looking forward to more Peyton Royce in the future.


----------



## Abisial

Did he have Gargano's titantron?


----------



## Bayley <3

TD Stinger said:


> Well, that's if that's your feeling, great. But, isn't it a little unfair to say that before either them even have a match?


I'm not saying they're bad, or are going to suck. In fact after they've been around a bit longer that opinion very may well change. But as it sits these Nia Jax vignettes are bland, there's nothing to them to make me care for when she finally shows up. So there's no excitement for me at the moment (at the moment being the key here)

I'm also not one of those who knew Kana before this, so the excitement of her being in NXT is lost on me, which may play a fairly big factor in this. Im just not overly excited for either at present.


----------



## Phaedra

I'm all about the Sicilian Psychopath lol. love him.


----------



## TD Stinger

SHIV said:


> Women's match was decent but I have never seen a crossbody botched, but that's a minor quibble.* Looking forward to more Peyton Royce in the future*.


Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## TD Stinger

Bayley <3 said:


> I'm not saying they're bad, or are going to suck. In fact after they've been around a bit longer that opinion very may well change. But as it sits these Nia Jax vignettes are bland, there's nothing to them to make me care for when she finally shows up. So there's no excitement for me at the moment (at the moment being the key here)
> 
> I'm also not one of those who knew Kana before this, so the excitement of her being in NXT is lost on me, which may play a fairly big factor in this. Im just not overly excited for either at present.


And I get that. I'm not trying to start an argument or anything. Just offer a different opinion. Promos and hype will only go so far. It's how these women represent themselves in the ring.

I too knew nothing about Kana. The first time I saw her at Takeover Brooklyn, I though she was Flair's new girlfriend. But in one week, with one sinister look, she got me interested.

And I agree with the Jax vignettes. There really isn't too much to them. But the point will be when she debuts, can she make herself look like a monster. That's the key, IMO.


----------



## Bayley <3

And now basically what I'm watching NXT for :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Announcer not knowing what the killswitch/unprettier move is. fpalm 

I actually sold that Breeze might lose,even though you knew he wouldnt. Excellent dropkick to Ciampa flying from the top rope. Nice match.


----------



## HOJO

Asuka's debut match is being stuck with one of the shite rookies they put on TV way too early instead of actually aiming for her to look good on her debut match by putting her with a good worker like Emma. Nice


----------



## Crasp

So, with Breeze adopting the Killswitch, is Breeze also adopting Christian's career jobber status?


----------



## Bayley <3

Work out montage! Feels like a rocky movie


----------



## Phaedra

... and it will be epic. that is all. 

can't fucking wait for next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Training videos for Bayley and Sasha= shades of Shawn training for his ironman mach with Bret! :mark: :sodone


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts on this week's show: 

- Opened up with the weekly update for the tag team classic. Again, I like the presentation and I love that the live events contribute to the storylines. The semi finals and finals should make the Takeover special fun. 

- Balor and Joe Vs. Enzo and Cass = I figured Joe and Finn would win and I'm actually glad that there will not be an NXT Title match at the next Takeover. You have a strong main event and you have this tournament. No need to overcrowd it and shoehorn Balor Vs. Joe onto this one when you can save it for later. The match itself was good and fun too. We have our final four for the tourney and hopefully it turns into something exciting at Takeover. 

- Ciampa and Gargano promo = I LOVE that they expressed disappointment over their loss and not going as far in the tourney as they had hoped. Too often, guys will lose and then be smiling idiots about it the next week. It was nice to work Gargano and Ciampa in with Breeze and Crews. 

- Asuka video package was pretty frlipping sweet! 

- Gargano Vs. Crews = Apollo has been having fairly dominant matches and here, he showed he can let someone else lead the dance. Gargano got to gain the advantage and control things for a bit and get to stand out himself. Solid match and another win for Crews. 

- Regal makes Asuka Vs. Dana Brooke at Takeover. Alright, I'm down for that, and hopefully Asuka's debut goes well. Dana and Emma's reaction to Asuka's training vid was kind of funny too. I also like that they didn't show us what Dana and Emma were seeing. 

- Brooke and Emma Vs. Jobbers = See here is the difference between how NXT is booked and how Raw is booked. NXT, they make a match for their big show, Asuka Vs. Brooke, and they build the match through promos and make the competitors look good in matches that don't give away the match they are making you wait for. On Raw? If Brooke Vs. Asuka were set for the PPV, they would have them wrestle each other in tag matches leading into the PPV and stop you from caring. Dana gets a win to build her into Asuka's debut next week. The match itself was OK, but maybe a tad too long. 

- Jordan/Gable promo = Gable being an asshole to Devin was hilarious, haha. Gable/Jordan and Wilder/Dawkins was actually well set up and they even used the 8 man tag match to establish beef between the teams! WHAT?!?! A match from weeks ago playing a roll in the ongoing story?!?! Couldn't be. 

- Breeze Vs. Ciampa = Good match! It was an impressive performance for Ciampa and a nice win for Breeze. And hey, he beat him with the Unprettier? Interesting. Unfortunately, I am certain Breeze is going to lose at Takeover again which has become an unfortunate pattern for him. 

- Corbin / Rhyno Promo = I wouldn't be surprised if they won the tournament. 

- That video package for Bayley Vs. Sasha....whoa. I got chills. 

Excited for Takeover next week. We have the Tag Tournament conclusion, the debut of Asuka, a solid match in Crews Vs. Breeze and a unique and daring main event in Sasha Vs. Bayley. Here's hoping it all goes well! As usual, I'm excited.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Enzo & Cass vs Joe and Finn: Glad to see the vets using a few almost-heel moves. Don't like Joe no-selling Air Enzo (were they watching Cena recently?) Dislike the result as well, never a fan of of genuine tag teams losing to makeshift teams, especially for a team as over as Enzo & Cass.

ASUKA PROMO! BITCHES GONNA NEED STITCHES.

Gargano vs Crews: Really enjoyed this match. Gargano got to show off some good moves and that part where Crews reversed into a vertical suplex (he also has a boss dropkick). Still don't like the finisher but going to put money on it eventually being called "Apollo Landing" or "Crews Missile". 

Comedic segment with Dana and Emma, wished the sound effects for Asuka's match had been ridiculously OTT with death screams, sounds of broken limbs and the like - we didn't have to see what they were watching, the imagination is way more effective. Bonus points for Emma for wearing the black gloves and trying to upset small children. Tag match against the Aussie girls (who are good but have the worst fucking names ever, I really hope they have character ideas behind the names). Dana's heel antics are getting pretty good, some of Royce's kicks don't look so great in the corner. Match felt a little sloppy and I'm still not a fan of Dana's finisher because the opponent has to swing their leg back over for the pin after being slammed, looks weird.

After that promo Dawson/Wilder or Jordan/Gable gotta win the Tag Team Tournament right? Either team is worthy and can play heels vs the Vaudevillains in London.

Breeze vs Ciampa: Breeze waving the selfie-stick to make Ciampa get back into the corner - I know some people aren't big Breeze fans but he does lots of stuff like this really well, the little things add up. The offence is straight from character, a mixture of vicious nastiness and over the top extravagance (the extra spins for the neckbreaker, the non-stop rolls at the start) and his selling is always great. Using Christian's "Unprettier" finish? I'm down with that, much more impact than the Beauty Shot.

More epic Bayley/Sasha promos to make the Diva's Revolution look even shittier than it was. They've definitely been taking notes from the UFC but the best bit was the quick shot backstage and the biggest ever fucking smile on Triple H's face.


----------



## Mox Girl

Bugger, I missed the live airing, just waiting for them to put it in the On Demand section, hurry up WWE Network, I wanna watch :mark:

EDIT: It's up yay! Gonna watch now and type my thoughts afterwards...


----------



## The Arseache Kid

I know there always has to be somebody who is a "jobber to the stars" type and it's not the worst position in the world to be in but I think Breeze could be used so much better than he currently is being. His little mannerisms are perfect and he seems really in tune with his character plus he's a solid worker and a great seller. Unfortunately all of those things make him perfect for the "jobber to the stars" role.


----------



## Crasp

Aaanyway, this Table for 3 is pretty funny. Bryan is such a good troll.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

SHIV said:


> Announcer not knowing what the killswitch/*unprettier* move is. fpalm
> 
> I actually sold that Breeze might lose,even though you knew he wouldnt. Excellent dropkick to Ciampa flying from the top rope. Nice match.


Fuck, man! That didn't even dawn on me, I'm all like "why is Breeze randomly using the Killswitch". I completely forgot that is was once called the Unprettier and it makes so much sense. Nice catch.


----------



## Sweettre15

NXT has really gotten back into it's groove as of late.

Them using house show and live event footage for the Dusty Rhodes Classic just makes the presentation of NXT feel less claustrophobic and it really enhances the show.

Everything was built up tonight from Gargano and Ciampa's matches with Apollo and Breeze to Dana's feud with Asuka, the feud between Jordan/Gable and the Mechanics to the Sasha/Bayley feud in that epic video package.

All the matches had a decent to great ratio week but that Bayley/Sasha package just packed a hard punch as the conclusion to the show.

NXT almost always delivers on reminding me why it's fun to be a wrestling fan and this week was no exception. They accomplished not only protecting talents going into the next event but also gave development time to a lot of acts on the roster in that 1hr timespan they have.

This is NXT on it's A game again and I hope it's a long ass time before it falters again, should it ever do that


----------



## Mox Girl

- Hmm, even though Finn is my favourite NXT superstar, I actually wanted Enzo & Cass to win that match a little bit more. Fun, but a bit short. But it's obvious that Joe is gonna turn on Finn at some point... Finn in the leather jacket again though :yum:

- That little Asuka promo video was extremely cool. I've never seen her wrestle, so I'm excited for her first match!

- Gargano vs Crews was a fun, competitive match. Glad it wasn't a squash, it's clear they know each other cos of all the counters. Really liked Gargano's Spear through the ropes!

- LMAO when Regal showed Dana Asuka in action, haha her face :lol

- I love that they put the Australians in a tag team together haha. 3 Australians in one match :lol This match went on for longer than I expected it to - you knew who would win though. The beatdown on Billie lasted too long IMO. I don't like Dana's finisher for some reason...

- I love how Jason Jordan still won't say Chad Gable's name hehe :lol LOL when Devin was just like "eh, I'm leaving" when they were all arguing xD

- Breeze vs Ciampa was good, but I preferred the Gargano/Crews match a bit more. Ciampa is impressive though! Did Breeze borrow Christian's finisher at the end there? I got annoyed at Corey's "oh Ciampa is so ugly" thing though lol, he's not THAT bad.

- Excellent package for Bayley vs Sasha! I usually don't watch these things but that was so well made! I loved the use of the dramatic music during the Brooklyn match footage, and the workout footage was a nice touch.

Good ep this week. I hope Gable & Jordan beat Corbin & Rhyno...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Fuck, man! That didn't even dawn on me, I'm all like "why is Breeze randomly using the Killswitch". I completely forgot that is was once called the Unprettier and it makes so much sense. Nice catch.



There's no need to even stylize the name of the move for him. Unprettier works and once he goes to RAW, Vince better not be trying to blue dot that gorgeous face.


----------



## mattheel

I'm starting to really, really like Dana.

Obviously, she can improve in the ring still but she has clearly already improved quite a bit. 

But I just really like her heel work right now. She seems to get it. And her yelling and trolling in the ring actually seems natural, unlike Eva's, who's just seems forced.

She's also not bad at all to look at. I definitely see what they see in Dana. She just has to keep improving and I'll be a big fan.


----------



## PimentoSlice

- *Enzo and Cass vs. Samoa Joe and Balor*: When I saw these two teams were facing off each other, I feared Enzo was going to be exposed big time but luckily Big Cass was in this match 98% of time, so Enzo got his little offense in but remained unscathed. Quick little match nobody looked bad in. I didn't keep track of time during the match but I couldn't help but think Finn's entrance was actually longer than the actual match. 

- *ASUKA*: Really enjoyed seeing archival footage of ASUKA/KANA in Japan and the segment where Regal showed Dana some footage of ASUKA was really well done. Really surprised WWE has more faith in Dana to have ASUKA first match, I just assumed Emma being the more established wrestler would have that duty but I guess not. Maybe they have plans for Emma at another Takeover? I hope so, because I don't think Dana vs ASUKA can be anything but a squash match right now.... Or they can have a debuting Nia Jax make the save for Dana, and that sets up Nia Jax vs. ASUKA? A lot of possibilities. 

- *Apollo vs. Johnny Gargano*: Nice to see a good back and forth match that helped both guys look good in the ring. 

- *Dana and Emma vs. Billie and Peyton*: The match sucked. It would've been nice to see Billie or Peyton start to get more offense but no luck, they're relegated to being jobbers still. I felt so bad for Peyton when she botched a cross body, the crowd felt so bad they didn't even know what to do with themselves. Dana actually wrestled the best in that match....Pretty sad but it's the truth.

-*JJ and Gable*: These two are really starting to click in these backstage promos. I'm not sure how to explain what they are, but its funny. 

-*Breeze vs. Tommaso*: Pretty one sided match that saw Ciampa have 95% of the offense but I enjoyed the match for what it was. I would rather see enhancement talent get 40% of the offense over them just being squashed any day, so yeah, this was a fun match to watch.

-*Bayley and Sasha*: Nice video package to hype a match that really sells its self, but whatever, it was well done and it was cool to see some newer/BTS footage.


----------



## chargebeam

Any reason why they keep using the IronMAN match term instead of IronWOMAN? It really annoyed me to hear this during their package video.


----------



## PeepShow

This Kyle Edwards guy reading off the teleprompter at the start of the show really bugs me. You can just see his eyes moving from left and right and it annoys the shit out of me. :lol

Regardless, good way to open the show with Enzo and Cass against Joe and Balor. Graves picking apart Enzo's grammar was so great. The match itself was much shorter than I was hoping for, which left me a bit disappointed. Although someone on Reddit who went to the tapings says it was almost twice as long but cut down because Joe and Balor were heelish as shit and beat the hell out of Enzo at one point. 

Gargano and Crews had a solid little match too. That Crews dropkick was one of the best I've ever seen. Such impact. 

Asuka's debut is going to be fun. Looking forward to seeing Dana get her ass kicked.

Jordan/Gable and Mechanics segment was great. Love both teams and hope they're in the finals with Jordan and Gable going over. Would make for a really good run as tag champs imo. 

Main event was good. I love elbow finishers like Hero and Barrett, so to see Ciampa pull it out despite not getting the win was cool. Speaking of finishers, was that an...Unprettier from Prince Pretty? Perfect. Very fitting change if that's his new finisher.

Sasha/Bayley video package was solid as usual, even though the match sells itself (which is still crazy to me to say about a women's match. WOMEN'S WRESTLING~!). Nice to see new footage at the end too. So pumped for this to see what new stuff they can pull off.

Very good go home show though. It has me pumped for all of the matches. And a month or so ago before this set of TV tapings, I couldn't say I was all that pleased with how this show was looking on paper. Next Wednesday is going to be a great show.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I loved tonight's show. I also loved how everyone going into the special won unlike raw where they make everyone look weak to surprise us for whatever reason.

Most of all they focused on character development. OMG!


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I'm late to the NXT party, I've only started watching in the last few weeks after hearing the buzz about it.

I loved the show and it's got me looking forward to Takeover, I can't imagine I'd be feeling so pumped about the next WWE PPV after sitting through 3 hours of RAW. NXT seem to make so much better use of their one hour slot.

My favourite parts were Regal in the office showing Dana the Asuka clips and the package for the Iron(wo)man match was pretty damned awesome too.

This is a messed up Universe that the development brand is showing up the main brand again and again.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Crasp said:


> So, with Breeze adopting the Killswitch, is Breeze also adopting Christian's career jobber status?


I'm sure he'd take his multiple tag title reigns and all the singles gold he achieved. breeze could do a lot worse IMO.


----------



## jacobrgroman

good episode. I think everyone said pretty much the same things I was thinking regarding the matches/backstage segments.


in honor of the upcoming iron (wo)man match I shall be listening to iron maiden for the entire week.


----------



## amhlilhaus

I think the only thing they could have done a bit better this week was to have the opening match go a little longer. Cut the dana and emma match for that purpose. They presented a interesting story that the announcers didnt pick up on: big cass is usually the teams ringer, but this time he was in a lot more. A competent announce team, and nxts are usually better than this would have made it a main talking point. Lucha undergrounds announce team wouldve been all over it. The story was obviously enzo and cass thought they needed to use their teams greatest asset, cass' size and strength to try and steamroll the 2 more experienced and skilled, ie main eventers. When that failed, they were dead ducks.

The rest of the tag tournament is interesting. I say its joe n balor v corbin n rhino to set up the title scene the rest of the year. I can also see, but its not my preference for the 2 regular teams to score the upset on the star teams to get more exposure and set up the tag title program. They could lose and wrestle at the next taping to setup the next title program.

For thr first time, jason jordan struck me as a star. Theyre perfecting their team dynamic and both are good in the ring. Have a run and then roll smoothly into a singles feud.


----------



## DannyMack

Phaedra said:


> All the future Balor Club members should get that wee intro before their music hits.
> 
> Who do you want to see in the Balor Club? should it have a woman? which woman?


Asuka.


----------



## Tamaur

Damn, the opening pissed me off. Not that I thought Enzo & Cass would win, the WWE doesn't think that even the best tag team can be on the same level as main-eventers since a long time but they way they won was terrible, they really had to have Samoa Joe no-sell the finisher ( especially since in that match just like every match, he wasn't unimpressive ) ? They couldn't have at least Finn Balor breaking the pin...

And Crews is probably going to beat Breeze. That just suck so much, Enzo, Big Cass and Breeze have so much potential, they are the total package and are working hard to improve in every areas but they never get the chance to show what they can do are basically jobbers. I want them to be in a huge match, just ONCE so they can show their potential, I'm sure they can steal the show


----------



## Piers

I wouldn't call Big Cass a total package, his looks and ring skills are average


----------



## DoubtGin

That backstage segment with Regal/Dana/Emma was hilarious :ti

Dana has really grown on me.


----------



## DoubtGin

> They edited the absolute shit out of the Bálor/Joe vs Enzo and Cass match. The match itself was more than twice as long as they aired and everything edited out was Finn and Joe taking turns beating the hell out of Enzo Amore.
> 
> The actual match was disgustingly brutal and Joe and Finn both were very heelish.
> 
> An ambulance left Full Sail right after the show (this was the last match of the night) and the rumors were that it was Enzo inside. Enzo told me the day after it wasn't him, but after that match, it was believable.
> 
> Finn stayed after the show and gave high fives and took selfies around the ring and my son wouldn't even look at him. He was crying at the end of the match, not just because his favorite got beaten so horrifically but that it was his other favorite that did it.
> 
> Mason hasn't worn his Finn Bálor shirt since the taping and doesn't want to anymore.
> 
> I wasn't sure how they were going to show it tonight but the edit was probably the best thing they could've done.


from reddit


----------



## Arthurgos

People need to chill out there is obviously a big plan going forward for Bálor/Joe they are setting up a potential huge feud there starting with them becoming a team first showing friendship. Enzo and Cass are future stars they have always oozed charisma and they got further in the tourny than the tag champs . Also with Balor Club becoming more of a thing i am starting to think HHH wants another huge heel faction that will still retain favourable cheers from crowds at NXT for the most part. Hell Balor was an amazing heel and HHH might want to bring that out of him again .



DoubtGin said:


> from reddit


That sounds so damn fake unless they edited it with perfection as i never noticed the match being more of what we saw.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Tamaur said:


> Damn, the opening pissed me off. Not that I thought Enzo & Cass would win, the WWE doesn't think that even the best tag team can be on the same level as main-eventers since a long time but they way they won was terrible, they really had to have Samoa Joe no-sell the finisher ( especially since in that match just like every match, he wasn't unimpressive ) ? They couldn't have at least Finn Balor breaking the pin...
> 
> And Crews is probably going to beat Breeze. That just suck so much, Enzo, Big Cass and Breeze have so much potential, they are the total package and are working hard to improve in every areas but they never get the chance to show what they can do are basically jobbers. I want them to be in a huge match, just ONCE so they can show their potential, I'm sure they can steal the show


Those guys only purpose in NXT now is to be gatekeeper to indy guys, it's obvious HHH doesn't respect them so he should just call them up to Raw. They'll probably be jobbers there too but at least they'll be getting paid.

#FreeBreezeandtheCertifiedGs


----------



## DoubtGin

Arthurgos said:


> That sounds so damn fake unless they edited it with perfection as i never noticed the match being more of what we saw.


To me at least, the pacing of the match was very weird. It was way too short and Finn didn't even do that much.

This was originally the last match that was taped in the tapings a few weeks ago.

The guy who reported this probably oversold the original match, but I also think they edited out quite a bit.


----------



## Crasp

The pacing was odd, and there was onenoticable cut, between Enzo & Balor jumping to the outside and after the WWEShop commercial.


----------



## ATF

Thoughts on the Respect go-home show:

- The final Dusty Rhodes Tag Classic update was as old school beauty as the previous ones. Gable & Jordan vs Rhyno & Corbin, as I called. It'll be interesting to see Gable & JJ play babyfaces for once. I sure will be rooting for them to win the whole tourney!

- Bálor & Joe/Enzo & Cass I can't help but feel was a disappointment. Well, it's not entirely their fault tbh. I guess the action itself wasn't awful, and there were signs of a good story being told between the underdog fan-faves trying to outwrestle and outstage the bigger names of Bálor and Joe, but it looked like the match was cut in half and I can't really judge it. However, I can say that Joe no-selling the big Splash = FUCKING BULLSHIT. Hate it when they do that. Even if it were Hornswoggle's Splash, a finisher is a finisher. NO SELLING FINISHERS = STUPID, STUPID, FUCKING STUPID. (oh and btw, @Crasp I believe it was, no they shouldn't have Cass turn heel on Enzo by any means, they work perfectly fine together, they're both hot as fire w/the crowd, neither of them should go bad anytime soon. Let them build, and w/time, they'll have their Zayn or Bayley moment. The only one in the group that should turn heel is Carmella, and that's w/a minor question mark attached to it)

- Gargano & Ciampa's promo was pretty solid, and followed the Tag Classic events very nicely. Breeze's promo was sweet too. And all is right in the world.

- Asuka looks like a badass. But frankly, for a comparision w/someone who I believe has a similar style (might be wrong tho), Itami hasn't impressed me much, so idk. Hope she's better.

- Crews/Gargano was enjoyable. The story of Gargano trying to impress Full Sail by taking down the much bigger, much more dominant, undefeated Crews was nice, and Crews looked again like a star. It was a short match, but got just enough done for me to think positive of it.

- Okay, Dana and Emma's faces when they saw Asuka doing (what seemed like) some torture on bitches were kinda hilarious. Asuka/Dana at Takeover? Ok, I guess. Wasn't expecting Asuka to be the one to do her in-ring debut at Takeover (Nia Jax being that one), but I guess she works too. And while she's still a little green, I have enough faith in current-state Dana to have something AT LEAST close to respectable out there. Hoping to see Asuka go psycho-mode and kick some serious AYZ~.

- Emma & Dana/Peyton & Jessie wasn't bad, honestly. Crowd didn't really give a shit for the most part, but the work done by all ladies was, while not flawless, good enough for me to like it. The Aussie twins (seriously, they look pretty much the same) got just enough good babyface work, Jessie as FIP and Peyton as hot tag, to draw in Full Sail into actually cheering them by the end, and Emma and Dana were good bitch heels in control. And I liked that Dana managed to improvise too when Peyton botched the Crossbody, quick thinking there. She's getting better by the day. Nice little match.

- JJ & Gable's promo was as compelling, funny and douchey as usual. The Mechanics cutting a promo was cool too. Dawson seems like he's got dem mic skills... Dash not so much, but still. Loved seeing them bicker around, and loved Devin just being like FUCKEET and leaving without caring at the end, so cool. We'll see how the Mechanics stack up to Finn & Joe at Takeover, but I hope to God that they shine A LOT - that way, a new, credible, over team has just arrived and has strenghtened the still a work in progress NXT Tag division.

- Breeze/Ciampa was... meh I guess. Kinda dull for the most part. I liked Ciampa's stiffness, he got his strikes right. And Breeze's character work is always compelling. But... from the self-righteous pin counter attempts at first, to the dull control segment, I don't know... I just didn't feel it. Ciampa is definitely nowhere as good as Gargano imo. Well, at least Breeze won... w/the Unprettier/Killswitch of all things. CHRISTIAN WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN.

- Corbin & Rhyno's promo was what it was.

- The Takeover card looks impressive to say the least. Asuka's debut, the Dusty Tag matches, Breeze/Crews and BAYLEY/SASHA. To say I can't wait is calling it low. Also, while I 'only' dig "Happy Song", I FUCKING ADORE "Throne" by BMTH. But both are good song choices.

- That Bayley/Sasha promo.... best NXT promo ever? Hell, one of the best WWE match promos I've ever seen. So glad they used "Throne" in it too.

Perhaps the least impressive NXT episode in a while, but it generally worked as per usual.* BRING ON TAKEOVER ALREADY!*


----------



## Anon Fisher

Really good NXT. Can't wait for Takeover.


----------



## Old School Icons

Is it wrong that I marked out for Tyler Breeze's choice of finisher in his match? :lol

For a show that was there just to set up the next TakeOver it achieved that to good effect. 

Gargano impressed again, that through the rope Spear was great. 

The tag team tournament final four is great for me because none of the teams are an after thought. All of them have had promo time but I hope there are a few more surprises up their sleeves. Jordan/Gable winning after Joe turns on Balor is the dream scenario for me. 

Emma, Royce and Kay in the same ring was almost too much... :Banderas 

They do need to get some better attires for the latter two though :lol

The Sasha/Bayley promo was the highlight of this episode. They haven't actually been seen that much but in two episodes they have made it feel Main Event worthy. 

Really hope they knock it out of the park and prove they belong there. Fingers crossed they put on a great match. 

Roll on next Wednesday!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Was it just me or did Balor's entrance scream heel??? I don't remember him coming out that last time he came out with the jacket... And wonder if they'll do anything with the Balor Club thing? Will he form a stable or is that just to sell t-shirts? Either way it's a cool t-shirt.


Jordan & Gabel better win the whole thing, I'll be pissed if the finals are Balor/Joe vs. Corbin/Rhino :cussin:


Can't wait for Breeze/Crews :banderas


----------



## Sarcasm1

Some guy who was at the tapings said that Joe and Balor were acting way too heelish in the tag match. Enzo was getting his ass kicked and I guess they don't want Joe and Balor to portray as heels so they cut off half of the match.

That Sasha/Bayley promo was pretty good as usual. Really shows their rivalry.


----------



## Fandangohome

- Breeze using the unprettier makes so much sense, the beauty shot is a pretty poor finisher in all honesty, i've always been one of those people who'd prefer him to use the supermodel kick as his finisher, because he throws a nice superkick, but if he's using this now instead, i've got no complaints. 

- And what if they turn both Joe and Balor heel? If they're doing a "Balor Club" he's gonna need an enforcer

- Feel sorry for Dana, she's got one week to write a will and say her goodbyes. 

- I'm officially on the Gable bandwagon now. He's been hugely impressive since he got his shot with Jordan, but i don't like to rush to decisions, so it's been long enough now for me to say he's fucking awesome and he and Jordan should be the next contenders for The Vaudevillains titles. Have the Vaudevillains drop the belts and move up to Raw, the main roster Tag division needs more than 2 teams.


----------



## Old School Icons

If they did a NXT "Bullet/Balor" Club then Finn Balor would need to be heel and be outed as the man who took out Hideo which makes absolute sense as he in story terms has gained the most. He took Hideo's place for the Tokyo show and won the NXT title. 

Members? Well I think these four would be good without making them too powerful. 

Balor
Baron Corbin 
The Mechanics 

You haven't really had a proper faction on NXT since The Shield and Wyatt's so I think its quite overdue for there to be one.


----------



## Kabraxal

Old School Icons said:


> If they did a NXT "Bullet/Balor" Club then Finn Balor would need to be heel and be outed as the man who took out Hideo which makes absolute sense as he in story terms has gained the most. He took Hideo's place for the Tokyo show and won the NXT title.
> 
> Members? Well I think these four would be good without making them too powerful.
> 
> Balor
> Baron Corbin
> The Mechanics
> 
> You haven't really had a proper faction on NXT since The Shield and Wyatt's so I think its quite overdue for there to be one.


It would be interesting... or if they suddenly bring in other members of the Bullet Club. I just want that cocky side to shine through... doesn't even have to go "heel", just channel that side of him again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Balor and Joe vs. Enzo and Cass: I'm sad about this ending. I was hoping Joe would turn on Balor and Enzo and Cass would get the win. Fuck Joe's no sell of the finish too. Their finisher is whack, but that was some Cena type bullshit and it was completely unnecessary. I'm so tired of Enzo and Cass getting close to the top and being knocked back to the bottom of the ladder. It's been going on for YEARS. It's old. Stop it. Either promote them or give them the belts. Quit jerking us around.

Apollo vs. Garagano:  It was an ok match. It served its purpose. I wasn't impressed with Gargano and everything Crews did, I've seen before. I hope he brings out something new for Takeover.

Asuka Video Package: This gave me chills. What an excellent way to showcase her. I'm so happy that Dana is her first opponent. It does suck that Emma's Brooklyn win went absolutely nowhere though.

Dana, Emma, and Regal Backstage Segment: Seeing Dana's face while watching Asuka train was hilarious :lel. Can someone gif that? She's so good at working her character. She's my favorite part of the show next to Sasha.

Dana and Emma vs. Peyton and Billy Kay: Dana was the star of the match, as expected. I always enjoy her trash talking and mannerisms. Peyton and Billy did nothing for me. I do hope Dana gets more consistent with hooking the leg after her finisher so her opponent doesn't have to do it.


Jordan, Gable, and The Mechanics Segment: Jordan and Gable delivered as usual, but I was impressed with The Mechanics. They were funny and entertaining. I'm glad they're not charisma void technical wrestlers. We don't need anymore of those. Jordan and Gable are my last hope for winning the Dusty Classic.

Tyler Breeze vs. Ciampa:  I like how they're referencing Tyler's frustration with being bypassed by every new indy signee. This was a good match; much better than the Crews match. I liked Ciampa's rope assisted STO. I also liked Tyler using the UNPRETTIER. I guess Vince finally forcefully retired Christian. Lol @ the commentators pretending like they've never seen it before.

Sasha and Bayley Video Package: This definitely deserved to main event. It says a lot when two women are having the most anticipated rematch of the year in WWE. If you told me that two years ago, I wouldn't believe it. NXT has taken women's wrestling to the next level, and Sasha and Bayley are on top of that movement. They already have the greatest women's match of all time to their names, and have an opportunity to top that next week. I'm more excited for this than any main roster PPV in the last two years.*

*This was an overall good show. I'll give it an 8/10. It wasn't as exciting as previous Takeover go home shows, but it served its purpose.*


----------



## Tommy-V

Legit BOSS said:


> * Seeing Dana's face while watching Asuka train was hilarious :lel. Can someone gif that? She's so good at working her character. She's my favorite part of the show next to Sasha.
> *


----------



## Dragonballfan

Old School Icons said:


> If they did a NXT "Bullet/Balor" Club then *Finn Balor would need to be heel and be outed as the man who took out Hideo which makes absolute sense as he in story terms has gained the most.* He took Hideo's place for the Tokyo show and won the NXT title.
> 
> Members? Well I think these four would be good without making them too powerful.
> 
> Balor
> Baron Corbin
> The Mechanics
> 
> You haven't really had a proper faction on NXT since The Shield and Wyatt's so I think its quite overdue for there to be one.


:banderas at the bolded part. Their two previous NXT matches were pretty awesome I wouldn't mind seeing a proper feud between them.



:hmm: That stable does sound pretty sweet as well


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Enzo & Cass vs. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe*
When's the last time we've actually seen Carmella come out to the ring with Enzo & Cass? Has to have been at least a month. Maybe two.

Enzo speeding through his lines. Were they pressed for time or something? Cass seems to have d-d-d-dropped the stutter schtick full-time now. He's been saying "SPELL. IT. OUT. FOR YA" since Brooklyn, I believe. Crowd hasn't quite caught on yet.

Samoa Joe's titantron being a giant picture of his face is hilarious and great, and I love it. He seems to be settling into his role at NXT more. Good to see.

Is it possible to turn heel solely from your entrance? Because if so, Finn Balor is now a full-fledged heel. I can't wait for the actual turn.

What's up with this crowd? A matchup like this should have them pretty hot. But they're quiet. That double suicide dive spot was pretty creative. That seems to have gotten them going.

Pele kick to Cass on the apron. Heeeeeeeeeel tactics. I love it.

LOOK AT THE STRENGTH OF JOHN CENA SAMOA JOE!

Balor and Joe advance, of course, which is maybe why the crowd was kinda dead. Also, as good as they looked as a team against Lucha Dragons, their styles meshed a little more awkwardly in this one. As for Enzo & Cass, it's weird that they're slumming it in the dead middle of the tag team division considering they probably should have won the tag titles at TakeOver Brooklyn, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

*Gargano/Ciampa/Breezus segment*
-I'm excited to see Gargano in singles action.
-"HMMMMM..... A friend of Apollo Crews, huh? Well, any friend of his, I'm guessing, is an enemy of mine." :lmao
-I guess we'll be seeing Ciampa/Breeze too. That should be interesting. Maybe Ciampa won't slap him in the face as hard as he can this time. :lol

*Johnny Gargano vs. Apollo Crews*
It's weird that they're letting Johnny Gargano become established under his own name. You'd think they'd want to go with something they can trademark. Not that I'm necessarily complaining.

This match is a little bit spot-heavy to start, but I'm liking the ridiculous offense Gargano pulls out week after week. Good Guy Apollo Crews is letting him get his moves in. When are we going to have a Uhaa smiley? :side:

Last week, Crews struggled a little bit in finding a way to segue from selling a leg injury to getting into his fast-paced offense. This week, his issue is trying to make it look convincing that a guy Gargano's size could be putting him through the ringer with submission moves, only to power out with a huge suplex like it was nothing. That's the kind of stuff it's good that he'll hopefully get a chance to learn at the Performance Center rather than just throwing him into the fire on the main roster.

Crews might also need a new finisher. There's just no real build-up to the gorilla press + standing moonsault. And as cool as the standing moonsault looks, I just don't know how believable it is that a one-two combo like that would put someone away.

*Regal/Dana/Emma segment*
-Evil Emma no-sells every segment she's in with her facial expressions, and it's hilarious.
-Asuka is gonna take Dana to Suplex City... bitch.
-Speaking of facial expressions, Dana Brooke got the job done in this segment. I think she's just a lot better at backstage scenes than in interviews. Either that, or she's just getting more comfortable in front of the camera. Regardless, this is the first time I've had much praise for her in a while. She did a good job here.

*Dana Brooke & Emma vs. Peyton Royce & Billie Kay*
Team Glove Love vs. Team Aussie! (...ignoring the fact that Team Glove Love also has an Aussie on it. :side

I'm not wild about Evil Emma's theme. I like the remix of her old theme, but the rest of it is so slowed down that it creates a weird vibe and kind of kills the crowd. DAT ASS, though.

Giving Peyton and Billie (still wish they'd have come up with better names for Cassie and Jessie) matching outfits probably wasn't the best way to help get them established on NXT, but whatever.

The crowd doing "EMMA EMMA EMMA! OY OY OY!" chants when she's facing two Aussie competitors. fpalm

Billie Kay's outfit having an exposed zipper right down the center of her top is um... distracting. Shut up, I have an imagination, damnit. :side:

Sigh... I still hate that sweeping-kick-through-the-middle-rope spot that Peyton does. Someone needs to get that out of her repertoire. It drags her other kicks (which actually look effective) down by association. Speaking of the middle rope, what the hell just happened on that botch? Also, speaking of botches, it looked like Dana spend a little too much time selling and was a little bit behind on getting into position for the set-up to the finish. On the bright side, her finisher looked much more convincing this week. And also gave us a great look at Peyton's ass. :side: :side: :side:

*Jordan & Gable interview + Jordan/Gable/Wilder/Dawson segment*
-"Wait wait wait wait wait... call me 'JJ.'" :lmao
-"Ohhh, that's SICK!" :lmao :lmao
-Has Devin been putting on weight lately? She looks a bit chubbier than usual. I thought she was training to get into the ring. 
-They are the best face tag team that's really kind of a heel tag team but they're too over for us to care.
-"Hey! Jason was about to say my name! What are you two doing?!" :lol
-Heyyyy, The Mechanics have personalities now. That's a good development. A good development indeed.
-Scott Dawson appears to be very, very solid on the mic. Dash Wilder needs work.
-"I don't catch a lot of things. Like a rocket launcher?"
-And Dawson/Gable talking about towels. "THE ORIGINAL, BRO. THE ORIGINAL."
-Great segment.

*Tommaso Ciampa vs. Tyler Breeze*
Tommaso's being billed out of Milwaukee, Wisconsin even though he's actually from Boston. Of course, Milwaukee has certainly had its share of visitors. The French missionaries and explorers were coming there as early as the late 1600s to trade with the Native Americans. In fact, Milwaukee is actually an Indian name. It's pronounced "mill-e-wah-que" which is Algonquin for "the good land."

LOOK, EVERYONE! IT'S TYLER!

I continue to appreciate the fact that Tyler Breeze is always fully in character at all times. Such an underrated quality these days, even though keeping full kayfabe should probably be a given. I also never really noticed that his music makes full reference to his nickname as well as his finisher. That's some solid brand integration right there.

lol @ Graves saying that Breeze's outfit this week is made out of Sully from Monsters Inc. Sure looks like it. And of course, Saxton chimes in with "I love that movie!" To which Graves responds, "You would." And that's why Saxton is an integral part of this commentary team. Someone has to be the human sacrifice to absorb all of Graves's insults. Having it be the lovechild of Carlton Banks and Tom Dubois is just an added bonus.

This is the strangest chain wrestling sequence I've ever seen. Nobody's actually getting the cover. Just a bunch of rolling around. AND NOW TYLER'S RIDING AROUND ON CIAMPA'S BACK. :lmao

Saxton: "He didn't even have to pay 25 cents!"
Graves: "Saxton, you're.... unbelievable. You have the mentality of a 6-year-old."

Um... why does Ciampa have kneepad tan lines? 

Breeze is very good at selling. Of course, this is going to come in handy when he's jobbing on the main roster. :no: That elevated reverse STO looked awesome. LARIATOOOOOOOOOOOO! Impressive dropkick by Breeze. Both guys are coming out of this looking good based on some of the moves they've kicked out of so far.

Is Breeze going to start using the Unprettier moving forward? That actually makes a hell of a lot of sense. Fun match.

*Other Thoughts:*
-I've said before that I like that the Dusty Classic brings an element of things progressing in the NXT universe outside of the televised shows, but they need to ease up on it a little bit. It's starting to feel like a clip show at times. Hopefully, this will be the last we see of those awkward clip segments.
-What the heck is a Final Countdown?
-As evidenced by that video package, Asuka is still terrifying.
-The first couple notes of the song playing for the Nia Jax promo made me think I was watching "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia." :lol
-Those teaser promos are really good, by the way. Why are they better at producing teaser promos for NXT wrestlers than they are for the main roster?
-Aw... they shouldn't have actually showed us what Regal showed Dana and Emma. It would have been better to have left it to our imagination.
-Ooh! I forgot about Table Of 3. Gonna have to check out this week's episode next.
-Next week's card actually looks pretty fun.
-Next week's episode of NXT (which happens to be TakeOver Respect) is the 300th episode.


----------



## Crasp

RetepAdam. said:


> *Tommaso Ciampa vs. Tyler Breeze*
> Tommaso's being billed out of Milwaukee, Wisconsin even though he's actually from Boston. Of course, Milwaukee has certainly had its share of visitors. The French missionaries and explorers were coming there as early as the late 1600s to trade with the Native Americans. In fact, Milwaukee is actually an Indian name. It's pronounced "mill-e-wah-que" which is Algonquin for "the good land."
> 
> LOOK, EVERYONE! IT'S TYLER!
> 
> I continue to appreciate the fact that Tyler Breeze is always fully in character at all times. Such an underrated quality these days, even though keeping full kayfabe should probably be a given. I also never really noticed that his music makes full reference to his nickname as well as his finisher. That's some solid brand integration right there.
> 
> lol @ Graves saying that Breeze's outfit this week is made out of Sully from Monsters Inc. Sure looks like it. And of course, Saxton chimes in with "I love that movie!" To which Graves responds, "You would." And that's why Saxton is an integral part of this commentary team. Someone has to be the human sacrifice to absorb all of Graves's insults. Having it be the lovechild of Carlton Banks and Tom Dubois is just an added bonus.
> 
> This is the strangest chain wrestling sequence I've ever seen. Nobody's actually getting the cover. Just a bunch of rolling around. AND NOW TYLER'S RIDING AROUND ON CIAMPA'S BACK. :lmao
> 
> Saxton: "He didn't even have to pay 25 cents!"
> Graves: "Saxton, you're.... unbelievable. You have the mentality of a 6-year-old."
> 
> Um... why does Ciampa have kneepad tan lines?
> 
> Breeze is very good at selling. Of course, this is going to come in handy when he's jobbing on the main roster. :no: That elevated reverse STO looked awesome. LARIATOOOOOOOOOOOO! Impressive dropkick by Breeze. Both guys are coming out of this looking good based on some of the moves they've kicked out of so far.
> 
> Is Breeze going to start using the Unprettier moving forward? That actually makes a hell of a lot of sense. Fun match.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Crasp said:


>


_DOES THIS GUY KNOW HOW TO PARTY OR WHAT!_


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Dragonballfan said:


> :banderas at the bolded part. Their two previous NXT matches were pretty awesome I wouldn't mind seeing a proper feud between them.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm: That stable does sound pretty sweet as well


Yup, fully on board with this. You can have heel Finn and protect him a bit in terms of mic work and it'd help build up faces like Itami and Crews more easily.


----------



## Braylyt

Just caught up on the last episode. These last few ones have been fire.

Real solid in-ring action, I like the 2 new guys but hope they stay a tag team for now.


and wow, Dana keeps impressing me more every week. I'm convinced she'll make me a fan by the end of the month, she has all the little things that make you a great _sports entertainer_ down to a tee. She also knows how to move around a ring, how to sell properly and make stuff she does look fluid and convincing. :clap

Poor Emma though, she looked (and is) amazing but will probably remain Brooke's sidekick until long after Kana & Nia Jax' debuts. Maybe after the WM call-ups she can feud with Dana over the title.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RetepAdam. said:


> _DOES THIS GUY KNOW HOW TO PARTY OR WHAT!_


You guys have made me need to go and watch that movie.


----------



## Fandangohome

Tommy-V said:


>


Sasha was right, Dana really does look like Miss Piggy :lmao


I don't mind Dana now though, i'm impressed with how much she's improved these past few months, talk about knuckling down and ironing out weaknesses.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The announcers acting like they've never seen the Unprettier before :lmao :lmao :lmao


Y u hate Christian so much WWE :mj2


----------



## Jordo

Dana looks horrible


----------



## Alright_Mate

Very good episode this week, that's how a go-home show should be booked. Will just pick out my highlights though.

Good to see Breeze wanting revenge on Ciampa, good booking that.

Gargano vs Crews was a fun match, exciting creative offense from both. Not liking Crews' finisher though he really needs to change it.

Starting to warm to Dana Brooke as well, she may not be as good in the ring as others & she may look like a blow up doll; however she is playing her character very well. From the segment with Regal to the Tag Match, she stuck to her character brilliantly, such a good bitchy heel. Same applies to Emma, she has took to her character change like a duck to water, so much better & she is looking ridiculously hot of late. As for the Tag Match itself, Dana & Emma's heel offense was great, prefer Peyton to Billie but that botch was bad, seemed like a normal slip, get some new boots girl.

Jordan & Gable are so awesome, every single segment they have done has been great. Impressed with Dawson as well, spoke well. That segment made me think though that it may well be Jordan & Gable vs Dash & Dawson in the final.

Ciampa vs Breeze was another fun match, full of brilliant offense & comedic value. I've said it before and I'll say it again, Tyler Breeze is so underrated. Brilliant character & brilliant in the ring, Breeze got the best out of Ciampa & Ciampa got the best out of Breeze. Top marks to both.

Finally that Bayley vs Sasha video package was absolutely brilliant, they have built up this match to perfection, so much so that video package made the hairs on my neck stand up, such a buzz surrounding this match.

NXT getting back to it's best, bring on Takeover.


----------



## Oxidamus

Am I the only one who didn't really feel this week?

Enzo & Cass losing was shit. Losing the Joe and Balor was worse. Especially after their end-of-the-night promos the week beforehand.
Plus I was disappointed by the divas tag because both of the new girls looked a bit lost, and Dana still hasn't really improved since debuting.

And I was so fucking bored during that Ciampa vs. Breeze match. Don't care for random indie guy coming into WWE whatsoever. Also found it annoying that Breeze of all people was in a match where some idiots in the audience would chant for random indie guy instead.

Overall pretty shitty show with stupid decisions regarding booking as usual. Tournament being used to push one tag team as dominant and the singles main event. :kobe

I guess the JJ & Gable backstage promo was good. Dash and Dawson looked alright too. Dawson is a lot better on the mic though. Outside of the ring the tag teams are so similar. :lol
Oh but Dana's backstage shit was awful. Oh I am so scared that someone is punching a boxing bag. :kobe again. What the fuck.


----------



## Fandangohome

OXITRON said:


> Am I the only one who didn't really feel this week?
> 
> Enzo & Cass losing was shit. Losing the Joe and Balor was worse. Especially after their end-of-the-night promos the week beforehand.
> Plus I was disappointed by the divas tag because both of the new girls looked a bit lost, and Dana still hasn't really improved since debuting.
> 
> And I was so fucking bored during that Ciampa vs. Breeze match. Don't care for random indie guy coming into WWE whatsoever. Also found it annoying that Breeze of all people was in a match where some idiots in the audience would chant for random indie guy instead.
> 
> Overall pretty shitty show with stupid decisions regarding booking as usual. Tournament being used to push one tag team as dominant and the singles main event. :kobe
> 
> I guess the JJ & Gable backstage promo was good. Dash and Dawson looked alright too. Dawson is a lot better on the mic though. Outside of the ring the tag teams are so similar. :lol
> Oh but Dana's backstage shit was awful. Oh I am so scared that someone is punching a boxing bag. :kobe again. What the fuck.


I'm not gonna go off on you because i actually like your posts 99% of the time, but what is your issue with Indy guys? I get you being pissed about Enzo and Cass losing, i am too, but for different reasons, but complaining about the crowd cheering for Ciampa is a bit petty. He was the face in the match for starters, so he should be getting cheered.


----------



## Oxidamus

Fandangohome said:


> I'm not gonna go off on you because i actually like your posts 99% of the time, but what is your issue with Indy guys? I get you being pissed about Enzo and Cass losing, i am too, but for different reasons, but complaining about the crowd cheering for Ciampa is a bit petty. He was the face in the match for starters, so he should be getting cheered.


I don't have an issue with indie guys. Don't buy in to that. In this case I have issues with: the tag tournament being used to push a singles feud as it's top priority; non-developmental talents losing to ex-indie(etc) guys in a tournament named after and dedicated to Dusty Rhodes; and like many others a dislike of the concept of two singles guys joining forces to be immediately better than other actual tag teams.

The crowd are awful and cheering for a guy they have seen only once before because they found out, after not knowing who he was, he was from the indies, is a prime example of why. I could understand if they cheered for a talent who was BETTER, but Breeze is arguably one of the best in NXT. This crowd cares not for faces or heels unless they're kids, so that argument holds no merit.


----------



## Fandangohome

OXITRON said:


> I don't have an issue with indie guys. Don't buy in to that. In this case I have issues with: the tag tournament being used to push a singles feud as it's top priority; non-developmental talents losing to ex-indie(etc) guys in a tournament named after and dedicated to Dusty Rhodes; *and like many others a dislike of the concept of two singles guys joining forces to be immediately better than other actual tag teams.*
> 
> The crowd are awful and cheering for a guy they have seen only once before because they found out, after not knowing who he was, he was from the indies, is a prime example of why. I could understand if they cheered for a talent who was BETTER, but Breeze is arguably one of the best in NXT. This crowd cares not for faces or heels unless they're kids, so that argument holds no merit.


That's my main issue with Enzo and Cass losing. They're what, NXT's Kayfabe 3rd best team (After the Vaudevillains and BAMF), so having them lose to 2 singles guys was a bit dumb, and devalues the concept of tag team wrestling a bit. 

I'm pretty sure some of the fans in attendance would have been aware of Ciampa, so i don't mind them cheering (even though i'm not a fan of his personally). I do agree with regards to Breeze being one of NXT's best guys though, and although i like Uhaa/Apollo, it's annoying that Breeze is gonna have to job to him at Takeover.


----------



## Drago

Regal/Dana/Emma segment was top notch. This duo is growning on me with each passing week. 

Oh and J̶a̶s̶o̶n̶ ̶J̶o̶r̶d̶a̶n̶ ̶ JJ/Gable/The Mechanics backstage interaction and Breeze using The Unprettier . :banderas


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Really enjoyed the show, felt like a preview of what's to come in future months on NXT with the use of Gargano, Crews and Ciampa, as well as Peyton and Billie getting on the show. Dana and Emma are a fun pairing- "she just says it like that". Breeze using the Unprettier is great, hopefully it replaces the Supermodel Kick, just because I feel like the super kick is a little overused post-HBK.

I'm not that excited about this Takeover, though. I think mostly because it feels like the Dusty Classic is just being used as Step 1 in a Balor vs. Joe feud, and it overshadows what could have been a big push for the tag division. I like that the Mechanics and JJ/Gable are getting prominent spots though.

Also, Breeze jobbing to Crews makes me sad too. Why don't the NXT brass see how great Breeze is? His career- bearing in mind this is developmental!- feels like it'll always be "always the bridesmaid, never the bride". Puts everyone over and makes them look good- gave Itami and Balor their best NXT matches- and hasn't had the big main event push for himself.


----------



## thomasbroad

As others have touched upon - for the first time JJ showed me something.
Gable continues to be gold.


----------



## Newlock

I went from thinking Emma is so cute. To damn...I wanna fk Emma, she's hot now.


----------



## Jersey

Newlock said:


> I went from thinking Emma is so cute. To damn...I wanna fk Emma, she's hot now.


Same here


----------



## Newlock

PaigeLover said:


> Same here


 Yeah bad looks good on her>


----------



## Jersey

Newlock said:


> Yeah bad looks good on her>


Absolutely


----------



## ATF

Not sure if the most appropriate thread to ask this, but why hasn't a Takeover: Respect Official Discussion Thread been made yet?


----------



## Drago

ATF said:


> Not sure if the most appropriate thread to ask this, but why hasn't a Takeover: Respect Official Discussion Thread been made yet?


You beat me to it.


----------



## Crasp

I don't know. Guess you could always start one?

All I know is I'm starting to feel like a crack fiend desperate for a fix. Getting a nervous twitch grinding my teeth just waiting for Wednesday to get here.


----------



## chargebeam

Damn. I'm way more excited about Takeover Respect than any other WWE show right now. I'm just waiting for Raw to be over to watch NXT 24.


----------



## ATF

Welp, time to revive this thread! Living in a post-Respect world, time to look forward for the direction NXT is taking as we're two months away from London.

I'm curious to see the N•1 Contender's Battle Royal, and also Bayley and her new challenger (even tho I already know who these people are). And Nia Jax too.


----------



## Drago

Who's gonna win #1 Contender's Battle Royal in your opinion? I'd like to see a real shocker, but I am prepared for the worst tho.


----------



## Jersey

^ Apollo Crews


----------



## Crasp

I love wednesdays.


----------



## Old School Icons

So interested to see what happens next for the NXT Women's title division. 

Bayley is all on her own now with fresh new competition. I like it.


----------



## amhlilhaus

That backstage segment with dana, emma and asuka was awesome. Danas still in dreamland.

Its so sad watching nxt compared to main roster.


----------



## Phaedra

That is a big woman fo sho. That ring gear was all shades of unflattering, still a very beautiful woman though, obviously. 

I'd love to be a fly on the wall with her trying to get passed that buck toothed fuck.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Nia is apparently billed as 200lbs.

She has well over 50lbs on every diva they have.


----------



## Mox Girl

YAY for Evie! She's from the same area in Auckland that I am and I've seen her wrestle in person, metres away from me  She's actually a great wrestler but she didn't get to show any of her skills in that match. It was still so awesome to see her in NXT though, I'm proud of her


----------



## amhlilhaus

Old School Icons said:


> So interested to see what happens next for the NXT Women's title division.
> 
> Bayley is all on her own now with fresh new competition. I like it.


The thing about the 4 horsewomen is they need more experience carrying opponents not as good as them. They have shown they can have great matches with each other, but great workers can carry schlubs to great matches. I give this caeveat that they need good stories to help the crowd get invested into it. Still, if theyre carefully planned out and REHEARSED, i think those 4 could do a 4 star at least with natalya, naomi, nikki and alicia. I wish all the women were in nxt so they could try.


----------



## The Bloodline

2 things I didn't like about Nia Debut. They changed her attire from what I thought was perfect for her and her music is way to up beat for a monster heel. Everything else was great. If they just fix those 2 little things i'll be happy. This was much better


----------



## thegockster

Thank you Tyler chants for eliminating Joe, Samoa Joe getting some proper heat


----------



## Tempest

ZeroFear0 said:


> 2 things I didn't like about Nia Debut. They changed her attire from what I thought was perfect for her and her music is way to up beat for a monster heel. Everything else was great. If they just fix those 2 little things i'll be happy. This was much better


I completely agree. I was very disappointed in her gear and entrance music.


----------



## Mox Girl

So the crowd has turned on Joe now lol.

I'm glad Apollo Crews won instead of Baron Corbin, Corbin is so boring :lol

Best bit of the show was seeing Evie for me


----------



## thegockster

Crewes No 1 contender and looks like we will get Breeze v Samoa Joe feud


----------



## DGenerationMC

They turned on Joe


----------



## wkc_23

Crews/Balor should be one hell of a match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I'm alright with a Crews/Balor feud for the title, but I'm surprised at how fast Crews is rising though.

Breeze and Joe should be interesting too.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Thoughts:

Awesome opening video packages. They _never _get a thing wrong with these in WWE. Whoever makes them should have their salary doubled.

Dem Bayley feelz. 

Pixie Hulk heeling it up nicely but that first bit of praise you could tell was straight from the heart - which I have mixed feelings tbh, I think I'd prefer the praise was disingenuous. Fuck the what chants. Not sure if Alexa is ready to be main-eventing a Takeover yet or if she's just a placeholder feud for now.

Joe/Finn backstage bit - meh. I'm just not feeling this yet. Bye Devin. 

Promo bit. Dillinger - awesome, Crews - bland, Rhyno - cheesy in a good way.

Vaudevillians vs Dawkins/Fulton. I always feel as though English is a definite heel (he looks like a comic book villain) to me while Gotch (most underrated wrestler in NXT) is a definite face. Fairly standard squash, not really enough to see much of Dawkins and Fulton. I feel as the Vaudevillians need to be doing more feats of _impressive manliness _(i.e one-handed push-ups, ridiculous strength stuff), they don't do enough for me.

Asuka! Has anyone fitted in so well so quickly? So good.

Nia Jax debut was decent, though I worry about a potential Corbin situation where she just squashes people for ages and people get bored. Can't judge her until we see a longer match. rofl @ the "Just stay down" chants.

Promo bit. Breeze - good as ever. Corbin - blah.

Eva Marie, decent trolling.

Battle Royale. Surprised how long it was until an exit. Bull and Tye Dillinger both over, hurrah! 

BREEZE IS REALLY FUCKING OVER, I really hope they can do something with him, his character and ring work are great, just give him a chance with the belt and he can deliver. Joe getting actual boos for eliminating him. Takes out Joe and the crowd love him more. :lmao

Glad to see they're actually using this match to create secondary feuds, doesn't ever happen on Raw anymore (or at the RR). Crews vs Balor feels like a placeholder feud with Joe vs Finn at NXT London since the latter is the bigger feud at this point. Crews/Balor is a battle of the bland. So yeah, my conclusion is Breeze needs the title at this point, his character can help everyone else develop theirs.


----------



## thegockster

Decent enough show

Crewes No. 1 contender
Bliss going after Bailey
Wilder & Dawson calling out Cass & Enzo
Breeze and Joe feud incoming
Fun segment with Dana

All in all I think we have more movement with storylines in that one hour than the last year on the main roster


----------



## TripleG

Fun show overall. We got some fun feuds and contender building going on. 

Nia Jaz had an OK and dominating debut. Joe/Balor is on the horizon, but we have Joe/Breeze and Balor/Apollo in the mean time to build into that match. Bayley Vs. Alexa might be a solid womens title feud for now, but they need to build up Alexa with some wins. And it also looks like Wilder and Dawson are going to feud with Enzo and Cass before getting an eventual title shot. It is nice to have tag team feuds that don't involve the titles, you know? 

The Battle Royal was also fun and they used it as a nice way to set up the Joe/Breeze feud too. 

So like I said, fun episode tonight.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Fucking shocker, another indy guy going straight to the top. Balor/Crews? Piss on that. Until a PC kid gets into the NXT title scene it doesn't exist to me, Women's division was always my main event anyway.

Who the hell was Evie and why did she have entrance music and a tron? 

Oh sweet, now Breeze gets to job to Samoa Slow. That should be fan-fucking-tastic.

At least we're getting Mechanics/Certified Gs and Bayley/Bliss


----------



## Crasp

Things that stood out to me this week:


 Generally pretty happy that Bliss is going against Bayley, and I think in-ring Alexa is under-rated. Not saying she's up there with the best women though, and I feel that Bayley doesn't have the same ability to carry a match that Sasha undeniably has, and Bliss _may_ suffer because of it. It's just a filler feud though.
 Nia Jax - Well, it's too early to judge just on one performance, but she seems at least better than Khali. I abhor her attire and her new look in general - she had a great look previously at house shows, I'm not sure why they changed it, but I guess they wanted to avoid treading on Tamina's toes?
 Evie looks like a good worker.
 Crowd's finally realised that maybe the only people who can save Tyler, are perhaps themselves.


----------



## Mr. I

weatherwarden said:


> So the crowd has turned on Joe now lol.
> 
> I'm glad Apollo Crews won instead of Baron Corbin, Corbin is so boring :lol
> 
> Best bit of the show was seeing Evie for me


They have not turned on Joe, they were just really into Tyler and disappointed when he was eliminated.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Fucking shocker, another indy guy going straight to the top. Balor/Crews? Piss on that. Until a PC kid gets into the NXT title scene it doesn't exist to me, Women's division was always my main event anyway.
> 
> Who the hell was Evie and why did she have entrance music and a tron?
> 
> Oh sweet, now Breeze gets to job to Samoa Slow. That should be fan-fucking-tastic.
> 
> At least we're getting Mechanics/Certified Gs and Bayley/Bliss


Your anti-indy shtick is reaching demented levels. All you seem to care about is their background.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Thought it was a decent show, the hour flew by


----------



## Mox Girl

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Who the hell was Evie and why did she have entrance music and a tron


Evie's a New Zealand indie wrestler. I'm not sure why they gave her an entrance and a tron, but it was really cool that they did.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ithil said:


> They have not turned on Joe, they were just really into Tyler and disappointed when he was eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Your anti-indy shtick is reaching demented levels. All you seem to care about is their background.


No, I don't find the bland, flippy, high spot, no psychology thing interesting. I watch WWE to see WWE style wrestling and storytelling and I watch NXT to see people learn that style ,if I wanted to watch indy style wrestling I'd just watch PWG; why would I want to see the indy style in a WWE ring? Why would anybody? You know you aren't going to get blood and package piledrivers and super brainbustahs and then you guys complain about them being "watered down" and say "you should see his work in ROH". Lest it be thought I automatically hate indy guys, I don't, I love Rollins and Bryan because they're more than just bland indy guys. I also like Owens character work and Ambrose's promo work. If personality were change between them Balor and Crews wouldn't have enough to catch the bus and I don't give a fuck how big they were in other organizations or how many flips they can do, none of that shit makes me want to watch them.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Bayley and Alexa Bliss segment:*I love Bayley but wow, she needs to work on her mic skills. I genuinely felt bad for her having to cut that promo and she just looked like she was having such a hard time getting her words out and connecting with a crowd that already loves her. I feel like she should cut loose a little, the crowd accepts her for what she is and she should really be a lot more at ease than she is in her development. Then Alexa Bliss came out and not only cut a heartfelt promo, she also cut a heel promo and sounded at times like Aj Lee... I'm not sure if Bayley being so bad on the mic just made Alexa's skills look even greater than they really are, but I was left thinking Alexa not only has a ton of potential in the ring, she's also the best woman on the mic in NXT and WWE for that matter.

*The Vaudevillians vs. Two jobbers who still have jobs somehow*: Cool to see the tag champs but this was a nothing match.

*Backstage promo from various NXT wrestlers*: Really cool to see WWE bring back these old school backstage vignettes like they used to do in the Royal Rumbles back in the early 90's. I really liked how Rhyno's was shot in the old school ECW style. Brought back good memories.

*Nia Jax vs. Evie*: Nice to see Evie get the star treatment in NXT, having an entrance with the titantron. Then she jobbed to Aladdin's cousin... How anyone let Nia come out in that gear is mind boggling. I was so distracted by how awful she looked in that gear, it just took my mind off the match. Nia did alright I guess, but I felt at times she wasn't putting all her effort, for instance, she did a weak looking knee strike to Evie, that looked like she barely put effort into it. I liked Nia finisher and I liked how she looked like a monster compared to the thin looking Evie. Oh, I almost forgot, Nia's music was horrendous. I can't see myself ever finding her music to be enjoyable.

*Battle Royal*: Really hard to follow what was going on in the match. I liked it for what it was but It was a cluster fuck because of all the people in the match. 

Good episode and I look forward to seeing ASUKA vs. Billie Kay next week.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Obviously, Bayley lacks a bit on the mic. That's completely fine. There's plenty of room to grow. 

In the ring, though, she's incredible. 

Very interested and excited to see where a Bayler/Bliss feud can go, as I feel both can help one another out in multiple ways.


----------



## chargebeam

I'm happy we're getting a Bliss/Bayley feud. 
I'm not sure what to think of Nia Jax. 
I'm glad Crews is the #1 contender. Crews/Balor is gonna be so good. 

It was a very fun show tonight. At some point, I paused the video to see how much left there was and I was bummed to see I was already at the 3/4 of the show. I never did that for Raw or a WWE PPV.


----------



## Nine99

Was James Storm appearance not for this weeks taped show?


----------



## Sarcasm1

Dash and Dawson manage to create two feuds in one promo.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654458592557432832


----------



## BoJackson

Balor/Corbin seems like such a money feud. I wonder if they're saving it for the NXT WM weekend show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

BoJackson said:


> Balor/Corbin seems like such a money feud. I wonder if they're saving it for the NXT WM weekend show.


I hope so. I'm expecting Corbin to get a LONG monster heel run as NXT Champion eventually. Basically inevitable at this point.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I know I said that I'd take a Full Sail crowd over a silent RAW crowd any day of the week, but I still hate these fucking douchebags. Chanting "WHAT" and "You're not worthy" at Alexa Bliss before she even opened her mouth. If these fucking assholes aren't willing to give people like her a chance, don't go to the fucking WWE developmental show. Bunch of losers...


----------



## Bayley <3

Man I must need to go back and watch some Bliss stuff, I'm not seeing anything everyone else apparently is.

Nia Jax debut was just okay. I'm still as unenthusiastic as I was before she showed up. 

Tyler breeze needs a title run ASAP.


----------



## Dr. Middy

KC Armstrong said:


> I know I said that I'd take a Full Sail crowd over a silent RAW crowd any day of the week, but I still hate these fucking douchebags. Chanting "WHAT" and "You're not worthy" at Alexa Bliss before she even opened her mouth. If these fucking assholes aren't willing to give people like her a chance, don't go to the fucking WWE developmental show. Bunch of losers...


I'm not totally defending them, but she is one of their best heels. The chants they gave her were ones most heels would typically receive. 

Not to mention that she was the heel to the mega babyface in Bayley.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Le wild Evie fainted. Somebody get her an evolutionary stone before she tries to take on Nia again.


----------



## Genking48

Super skippable episode

Bayley/Bliss feud, Jax, Asuka/Dana and Battle Royale was the only thing interesting things to come out of this.

English needs to ditch Gotch and go back to his old gimmick as it fit him much better.

I couldn't care less what Enzo/Cass or The Mechanics are doing, fine lump them together, that leaves room for other stuff as I only have to skip 1 segment with them instead of 2.

Thank you for saving the show Asuka, setting her up for Emma, Dana played concussed well.

Here comes another diva with only 1 name, why do people only get 1 name in this company? Horrible outfit for Jax, at least stick to black.

Good segment for Eva, gives her some kind of character that shows her priorities are ''me'' centered.

Why would you let Crews win the battle royale after that Balor/Joe/Regal segment? To make Joe get more frustrated as Crews takes his spot? I guess so, but still.


----------



## ATF

In-depth review coming later, but bullet points:

- Bálor/Crews sounds good but it's totally a filler feud;
- Breeze should be way past being a stepping stone;
- Mechanics are quite good on the mic;
- Nia Jax... her debut gear makes her look like a female Genie, but she did alright ´
- Evie is great, hope she sticks around;
- Bayley/Alexa feud is exciting, Alexa's promo was very good, and for the first time in a long time, the Full Sail crowd really got in my nerves there.


----------



## Stephleref

KC Armstrong said:


> I know I said that I'd take a Full Sail crowd over a silent RAW crowd any day of the week, but I still hate these fucking douchebags. Chanting "WHAT" and "You're not worthy" at Alexa Bliss before she even opened her mouth. If these fucking assholes aren't willing to give people like her a chance, don't go to the fucking WWE developmental show. Bunch of losers...


Oh no! The crowd is not cheering for a heel! Are you serious bro?


----------



## Kejhill

Evie is so hot :damn


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Pretty sure Evie was only given an intro so they could show her as a woman of confidence and have that get crushed out of her to make Nia Jax look more like a monster.


----------



## Crasp

Re: Full Sail crowd with Alexa Bliss.

I also felt bad for Alexa when they were chanting "You're not worthy" & "What?". I would assume they were anticipating that Bayley would be immediately thrust into a feud with Jax or Asuka (rather than someone who's basically just been a valet for the last several months), and/or that they have become kind of over-protective of Bayley to an almost patronising degree. 

It was admitedly inconsistant that on a night where Balor agrees to defend the title against Joe, Regal states that that isn't how things work, and that a No. 1 contenders match must occur, yet Bliss just strolls into the title picture from literally nowhere.

It's probably beneficial to learn to cope with "what?" chants early on, and I think Bliss will continue to improve and adapt her promo skills (wheras Bayley's seem to have plateaued), but I do wish that FS would have lead the charge to eliminate such detrimental chants from the WWE Universe.

I want Bliss to do well and prove people wrong, but I fear that certain factors conspire against her;

The fans are already unwilling to give her a chance.
Unlike all the women who had the luxury of feuding with Banks, Bliss will not be able to rely on her opponent to carry the matches to the same degree.
Bayley is very over, and Bliss is no monster heel. I feel that her likely reliance on Blake & Murphey to pick up wins will not benefit her in the long term.
Fans are already looking past her to other women in the devision.

Bayley is going to want to get Bliss over/respected, and that may be a key factor in Bliss' favor. Aside from that, Bliss is going to have to really pull some magic out to benefit from this feud.


----------



## DoubtGin

Bayley vs Bliss
Vaudevillains vs Mechanics
debut of a new Diva
Balor vs Crews
Baron vs Rhyno
Samoa Joe vs Tyler Breeze

all done in 60 minutes

and oh wow, the crowd was extremely pro-Tyler in the Battle Royale


----------



## KC Armstrong

Stephleref said:


> Oh no! The crowd is not cheering for a heel! Are you serious bro?



I didn't say they were supposed to cheer for her, BRO. Alexa wasn't getting heel heat, they were disrespecting her. The Full Sail morons were disappointed to see Alexa come out as Bayley's next challenger when they had been busy jerking off to the thought of a Bayley vs. Asuka 5-star classic ever since Takeover Respect went off the air.

We all know what that "You're not worthy" shit is all about. Alexa was signed to NXT without any wrestling background, and she was signed mostly because she's a cute girl. To the Full Sail morons, that type of girl has always been the enemy. How dare somebody like that step into the ring with their indy/5-star match goddess Bayley? How dare she?

Like I said, they can fuck off.


----------



## DratVanity

Breeze has lost so many times that it's turned him into the underdog. I hope he finally pulls off the big win.

Crews has a boring (read: no) character and he keeps forgetting to sell. I just can't get into him. Unless Balor can really carry this thing, I'm not particularly looking forward to it.

Nix Jax looked nervous and quite green out there, and her gear and intro need tweaking, but if she can develop as quickly as the women before her, then I look forward to seeing her again somewhere down the line. I was actually much more impressed by Evie - her name is a bit too similar to Eva's, but she's got skills and seems to have plenty of personality, so I hope she's sticking around.


----------



## NikThaGreat9

Went very far off in terms of what I would do, but I suppose it was a decent episode for what it was. Bayley/Bliss, no arguments there. I thought Bliss should have been next in line. I think they will put on an excellent match. I like that Blake and Murphy are her valets now. 

VaudeVillains stuff was meh, but I do love em. Thought they should have squashed, cut a promo, and then during the promo Jordan and Gable come out and there we go. This next special needs some juice anyways. All new feuds starting up and VV vs J&G would by far be the most anticipated one out of all of them. 

Nia Jax looked terrible from the moment her music hit (god awful), her attire (almost equally as bad), and the butt-based offense suits NO ONE, but Rikishi. It was Mojo bad, but who knows that was just the tip of the iceberg with her and as many others have said I hope they put the black gear back on her and hopefully change that theme ASAP to something darker. In other news Evie bama4. Definitely wouldn't mind seeing more of her.

Then for the Battle Royal.....obviously I'm partial to Breezy but I know he wasn't going to win it. Should have been Corbin winning that for sure. Crews/Balor will be a solid match, but until then it will be weeks of these charisma vacuums trying to cut promos on each other. At least Corbin could have heeled it up and cost Balor some matches or something. Crews isn't going to do any of that. Breeze is getting fed to Joe before Balor/Joe happens, whoopty doo. Hopefully he can come out looking good.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm not even the biggest Tyler Breeze fan, but how somebody like Apollo Crews can just roll up in there and immediately be above a guy like Tyler in the hierarchy is just ridiculous. Apollo has shown no personality whatsoever since he debuted on NXT while Tyler has been the best all-around performer (besides Sami) on NXT for quite some time. He's got a great character, he's entertaining, he can put on great matches, he's over. What's the problem?


----------



## Paul Rudd

- I'm glad Alexa is getting a push she's been doing a really good job.

- Eva Marie's promo was great and it's what she should of been doing since day one.

- I've been digging Joe lately, it looks like he's dropped quite a bit of weight and his performances have gotten better IMO. But of course as soon as he starts doing well the crowd turns on him.

- I think Baron's ring work has improved big time. He still has a long way to go on the mic, but I think WWE do have a star on their hands.

- Crews is meh.


- Paul.


----------



## ATF

Right, in-depth thoughts:

- First of all, Bayley needs some mic work training in desperation. She needs to cut loose and get comfortable there. On the other hand, Alexa's promo work is really good, easily the best female talker in the company, and while this one did suffer from anti-heelisms (typical of NXT) in that heartfelt first part, the second was very bitchy as it should. However, Full Sail being annoying cunts because Alexa wasn't Asuka was awful. That was NOT heel heat, that was "outta here" heat. Which she doesn't deserve. She's not great in the ring, but then again, it took the Natalya match for Charlotte to prove herself, and before that, everyone hated her. And current Alexa > pre-Nattie Charlotte. So fuck off, cunts.

- Joe is so gonna turn heel.

- Vaudevillains looked good, and honestly, I liked Dawkins and Fulton too. They showed some meaty strikes and were fun to watch. If they get characters, they could be interesting.

- The Mechanics did great on the stick. Wilder improved, Dawson was really good again. Looking forward for the SAWFT matches.

- Evie is a great babyface. If she's here to stay, all for the better. But the bigger picture here is Nia Jax. She looked like Ms. Genie from Aladdin, and her music really didn't fit the monster heel gimmick. But she looked pretty decent there, gotta admit. She's got the bitchy, confident monster character work down, and she did enough for the time being. Her Bear Hug looks good, as does her finisher. She did fine for a PC chick debut.


- Loved the Battle Royal promos, very old schoolish. Some were better than others, but whatever.

- Battle Royal itself was fun. Liked the building up of other midcard feuds (Joe/Breeze, SAWFT/Mechanics, Corbin/Rhyno, maybe Dillinger/Dempsey). 1st half was definitely inferior than the 2nd, but that's normal. Disappointed about no Crowe (DAMMIT NXT, JUST DO SOMETHING W/HIM ALREADY). Breeze constantly jobbing is frustrating too, but if it leads to a Regal match, it's good. Bálor/Crews is totally a filler feud to hand Apollo his first loss and will likely be culminated in NXT about 5 weeks from now. It's still gonna be Bálor/Joe, and Crews will either face Corbin or James Storm at London.

Fun episode. James Storm next week, biatches!


----------



## Crasp

ATF said:


> ... Alexa's promo work is really good, easily the best female talker in the company, and while this one did suffer from anti-heelisms (typical of NXT) in that heartfelt first part, the second was very bitchy as it should. However, Full Sail being annoying cunts because Alexa wasn't Asuka was awful. That was NOT heel heat, that was "outta here" heat. Which she doesn't deserve. *She's not great in the ring*, but then again, it took the Natalya match for Charlotte to prove herself, and before that, everyone hated her. And current Alexa > pre-Nattie Charlotte...


But she's not bad either. She may not be Kurt Angle but she's been consitantly underrated in the ring for a long time, and hasn't had a bad match with _any_ of the decent workers that I can recall. 

Sad to see her get disrespect heat instead of good heel heat, 'cause she's been a great heel, and she _was_ over when she was face. FS was _really_ behind her around the time of the Ohio show and the mini Sasha feud.

At first I was feeling a little pessimistic about Bliss' prospects from this feud (see posts a few pages back), but after revisiting some of her earlier matches, including those with Bayley, I'm feeling like Bliss is going to change a lot of minds during this feud.


----------



## PimentoSlice

Crasp said:


> Re: Full Sail crowd with Alexa Bliss.
> 
> I also felt bad for Alexa when they were chanting "You're not worthy" & "What?". I would assume they were anticipating that Bayley would be immediately thrust into a feud with Jax or Asuka (rather than someone who's basically just been a valet for the last several months), and/or that they have become kind of over-protective of Bayley to an almost patronising degree.
> 
> It was admitedly inconsistant that on a night where Balor agrees to defend the title against Joe, Regal states that that isn't how things work, and that a No. 1 contenders match must occur, yet Bliss just strolls into the title picture from literally nowhere.
> 
> It's probably beneficial to learn to cope with "what?" chants early on, and I think Bliss will continue to improve and adapt her promo skills (wheras Bayley's seem to have plateaued), but I do wish that FS would have lead the charge to eliminate such detrimental chants from the WWE Universe.
> 
> I want Bliss to do well and prove people wrong, but I fear that certain factors conspire against her;
> 
> The fans are already unwilling to give her a chance.
> Unlike all the women who had the luxury of feuding with Banks, Bliss will not be able to rely on her opponent to carry the matches to the same degree.
> Bayley is very over, and Bliss is no monster heel. I feel that her likely reliance on Blake & Murphey to pick up wins will not benefit her in the long term.
> Fans are already looking past her to other women in the devision.
> 
> Bayley is going to want to get Bliss over/respected, and that may be a key factor in Bliss' favor. Aside from that, Bliss is going to have to really pull some magic out to benefit from this feud.


The NXT trainers obviously have a lot of faith in Alexa Bliss and her abilities in the ring and on the mic, otherwise they would've picked someone else to be Bayley's next opponent. Let us not forget that people thought Dana being ASUKA's first opponent was a massively bad idea(me included), and we the fans were proven wrong. Alexa from all accounts is not some lost cause, she's extremely adaptable and should be able to pull some magic and have a decent match with Bayley or anyone decent at this point. I know Alexa has mainly only wrestled Carmella and Blue pants the last couple months and understandably with Carmella it was not going to be a barn burner...It was two women just trying to progress a story line involving their association with tag teams respectively. The matches were not great I admit, but they were not horrendous either.

The Full sail crowd has heat for Blake and Murphy, so by default Alexa is now getting shit for being with them, but I thought she handled the crowd like a 10 year pro. Look, I would've liked Bayley to face ASUKA or Billie Kay, but WWE doesn't feel the need to rush into those women right now and they feel strongly Alexa is ready. I'll trust them because I've always been impressed by Alexa anyway and I'm intrigued to see what she can do with the spotlight put on her. She already proved she is above every women on the mic last night and we'll now see if her progress in the ring can match her advanced mic skills. If Alexa is going to keep getting hate like this from crowds, it makes perfect sense to have her be Bayley's next opponent. Someone like Billie Kay or Asuka don't have heat like this yet and still need the crowd to get to know them before they can be put into a feud with someone so beloved like Bayley.


The full sail crowd can be pretty dumb at times and cheer stupid shit, but if Alexa pulls out a great match with Bayley, they will respect Alexa and it will only help her career going forward as a heel.If she stinks up the joint...well, she can always just remain a manager.


----------



## hbkmickfan

I will have to go back and watch some Alexa Bliss matches, but I'm already liking this program. I like how she is using Blake and Murphy to do her bidding, it seems to me that too often the male/female partnerships are not on an equal footing. It seems that the women are there to help make sure there man wins, but the opposite is true when its the women in the match. I doubt it, but it would nice to see B + M get involved physically, would bring great heat.

Not sold on Jax, I will give her more time to make a final jugement, but I wasnt a fan of that debut. Would love to see more of that Evie though.

Nice to see Breeze over with the crowd, but not so good to see he is just going to be fed to Joe. Guy deserves better and needs a win.


----------



## Crasp

hbkmickfan said:


> I will have to go back and watch some Alexa Bliss matches, but I'm already liking this program. I like how she is using Blake and Murphy to do her bidding, it seems to me that too often the male/female partnerships are not on an equal footing. It seems that the women are there to help make sure there man wins, but the opposite is true when its the women in the match. I doubt it, but it would nice to see B + M get involved physically, would bring great heat.


I wouldn't be too surprised if they were to grab Bayley's foot when she's running the ropes but that would probably be about it.


----------



## ATF

Well, I do have to say that I'd prefer someone like Emma to be Bayley's next challenger, or hell, Asuka or Jessie (she's still Jessie to me DAMMIT). But those last two aren't quite built up for that yet, and Emma is busy w/Asuka, so Alexa was the next best option. And @Crasp, I never said that she was bad either. I don't think so. Out of the PC girls in NXT, she's probably the best one. She still has problems w/sloppiness, but her character work is absolutely superb (almost up there w/the Horsewomen in that department if you ask me) and she has shown more aggression w/her strikes as of lately. If she manages to become more fluid w/her sequences, and manages to work all of her flippy shit (like the Leg Trap Powerbomb and such) into her heel character, she'll be good to go. Plus, I have also seen some of her babyface work against the Horsewomen, and while not stellar, it was okay for the short time given. The match w/Bayley stood out as very, very short, but the work both ladies packed in that time was alright.

But whatever. I know for sure, while not exactly the best of options from a pure wrestling standpoint, this Bayley/Alexa match has my attention for the prospect of the future of NXT's women's division. Much like the Nattie match was make or break for Charlotte, London is gonna be either make or break for Alexa Bliss. She has only wrestled short, mostly 5 or less minutes matches, and she never looked entirely awful in them (and in some cases, she looked decent). In 2 months time, she'll be wrestling 10+ minutes against one of the best workers of the fem. roster in front of one of the smarkiest crowds in the world. The match should be solid regardless if just because of Bayley alone, but that ain't the point; that would be Alexa's singular performance. Either she stinks up the joint, and her greenness is too obvious that she should just stick to being a manager full-time (which she's pretty good at), or she proves everybody wrong and hangs in there w/Bayley to produce a really good, if not great match, which will surely earn her Full Sail's respect again (which she did have in the past, but now because she's not Asuka, the want-it-all arrogant asses turned on her).


----------



## hbkmickfan

Crasp said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if they were to grab Bayley's foot when she's running the ropes but that would probably be about it.


Yes, that could happen, but I'm hoping for an actual move to be performed against Bayley by B or M (the other distracting the ref).


----------



## Tamaur

Alexa was good in the opening segment, I'm sure that she can do some great things, especially thanks to Blake & Murphy. Wasn't a huge fan of the lines she had, very generic but the rest was very good stuff.

And it's cool that we got to see some Vaudevillains and a nice promos for Dash & Dawson, the tag team division at NXT is really good and I hope they are gonna get some focus because there is a lot of potential for incredible matches.

And about the Main-Event, freaking bullshit. 2 months, just 2 freaking months and he gets a single match with the champion. How are non-indies guys supposed to be motivated to give everything they have when the hard workers like Enzo & Cass and Breeze still never had the opportunity to show what they can do while someone like Crews who showed nothing already get a title match because he is a " indy star ".

Oh and before, anyone says " Crews is a beast on the ring " and stuff like that, I don't care, we already have many workers capable of doing a good match. When I said that he showed nothing, it's about what the NXT Main-Event scene lacks, character and Crews is just one of those guys who think being themselves is enough when it's not.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Bliss was quite impressive, i love that she's just a straight up bitch, interesting that BAM will be assisting her now rather than the other way around, gives a different outlook to things for sure. Vaudevillains looked good (although it was just a glorified squash match). Dash and Dawson's promo was VERY good in my opinion, i really like their characters, hopefully they'll get somewhere in the future.

I liked the battle royale too, went on for a good while which battle royales really should given the number of wrestlers involved. Crews winning is... not quite right for me. I doubt he'll end up winning the belt, but he's a new arrival, and even someone like Joe would have been a bit more interesting right now, Crews needs to evolve a little bit more in terms of psychology and character before he gets something like this. He's very, very good in the ring and i like him but if he carries on the way he's going right now then he'll get stale very very quickly.

Edit: And can Breeze not catch a break? It's apparent that he's just going to get beaten by Joe now, he deserves a lot better.


----------



## The True Believer

Tamaur said:


> Alexa was good in the opening segment, I'm sure that she can do some great things, especially thanks to Blake & Murphy. Wasn't a huge fan of the lines she had, very generic but the rest was very good stuff.
> 
> And it's cool that we got to see some Vaudevillains and a nice promos for Dash & Dawson, the tag team division at NXT is really good and I hope they are gonna get some focus because there is a lot of potential for incredible matches.
> 
> And about the Main-Event, freaking bullshit. 2 months, just 2 freaking months and he gets a single match with the champion. How are non-indies guys supposed to be motivated to give everything they have when the hard workers like Enzo & Cass and Breeze still never had the opportunity to show what they can do while someone like Crews who showed nothing already get a title match because he is a " indy star ".
> 
> Oh and before, anyone says " Crews is a beast on the ring " and stuff like that, I don't care, we already have many workers capable of doing a good match. When I said that he showed nothing, it's about what the NXT Main-Event scene lacks, character and Crews is just one of those guys who think being themselves is enough when it's not.


Not that I agree with Crews winning or anything but I have to laugh at how overly dramatic this notion of PC talent not being motivated to work hard is. Like, fuck, how about having the opportunity to get your name out their and showcasing your talent, steadily winning over support from the fans? Isn't that motivation enough or should the end game be hot shotting every home bred talent to the top to counteract a safe bet in doing so with people with experience under their belt?


----------



## AngryConsumer

I mean, how could you not want THIS to succeed:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Only just watched, will just pick some bits out again...

Bayley vs Alexa writes itself, a feud that fits perfectly. Alexa is still green in bits; however she isn't bad, she has the moves but now it's just a case of working her transitions with more impact, at times she looks timid. Alexa has similarities to Sasha though in terms of character, she could work a good match with Bayley if she uses her heel ways to full effect.

Big fan of the Vaudevillains atm but they deserve more time on tv shows. They showed at Takeover Brooklyn how good they are, purely because they had time to work a top match. Yes they were facing Sawyer & Dawkins, but now I want them to get time against the likes of Gable & Jordan and The Mechanics. Talking of the Mechanics their backstage promo was the best of the show, solid stuff from Dash & Dawson again.

Nia Jax... well her appearance didn't really fit right at all. Looks like a monster heel, came out as a face wearing ridiculous in ring gear. The black ring gear is needed.

Battle Royal unsurprisingly was messy to start with, as soon as the wasters were eliminated it picked up. The Mechanics eliminating Big Cass then Enzo eliminating them was excellent booking, cut a promo on them then eliminate one half of them in the Battle Royal, good stuff that. Corbin for me is finally turning into a potential title contender, deserves a shot soon in my opinion. Tyler Breeze getting overlooked again is very disappointing, so underrated & currently one of my faves, might be time to start a #GiveBreezeAChance hashtag  

As for Apollo Crews winning, I'm really not surprised. Maybe they are pushing him too fast, but they bring guys like him in for a reason. Doubt he will beat Finn though, Samoa will probably take him out beforehand unless Samoa vs Breeze becomes a serious feud.

Finally Eva needing "me" time :lmao


----------



## Old School Icons

Really good opening segment. Was not expecting Alexa to come out but I think she came across really well as a bitch without going over the top.

Not so sure the match will be any good when they meet soon but who knows? Don't expect them to drag it out to December though. 

The VaudeVillains won a ok match. Still not entirely sold on their tag team finisher but enjoy everything else they do. Looks as though the Mechanics are being pushed in the division now, I liked their little promo mocking Enzo and Cass.

"Awwww Dainnnnaaaa" :Rollins how did I miss that before. Those creepy smiles are just...fantastic. Can see her quickly becoming one of my favorites in the division.

:lol Emma is gonna get killed next I guess. 

Nia Jax's theme didn't really fit for her but it may grow on me. Guessing they are holding back most of her power moves for non squash matches but she certainly is different to anyone else on the roster. Evie's theme reminded me of a Street Fighter training level :lol

Eva Marie in Paris. Rocking the beret no doubt but... my god she has a dull voice. 

Battle Royal was old fashioned fun. Samoa Joe being eliminated by Breeze probably just means Tyler Breeze eats yet another big match defeat shortly 

I liked the final two being Crews and Corbin. It was a decent battle. Balor/Crews I'd be surprised if they dragged it out to the next TakeOver so I expect that to happen soon.

Crews as Number One contender may be viewed in a mixed way by some, seems quite quick to put him in a title match where as Kevin Owens in comparison it made 100% sense with his history with Sami Zayn and the end of R-Evolution.


----------



## Chrome

Got no problem with Crews winning either tbh. He wasn't my first choice, but they certainly could do a lot worse than him. This whole anti-indy thing is silly as hell. No idea why dudes make entire gimmicks out of doing that. And yeah, Balor/Crews should be a great match too.


----------



## KC Armstrong

ATF said:


> But whatever. I know for sure, while not exactly the best of options from a pure wrestling standpoint, this Bayley/Alexa match has my attention for the prospect of the future of NXT's women's division. Much like the Nattie match was make or break for Charlotte, London is gonna be either make or break for Alexa Bliss. She has only wrestled short, mostly 5 or less minutes matches, and she never looked entirely awful in them (and in some cases, she looked decent). In 2 months time, she'll be wrestling 10+ minutes against one of the best workers of the fem. roster in front of one of the smarkiest crowds in the world. The match should be solid regardless if just because of Bayley alone, but that ain't the point; that would be Alexa's singular performance. Either she stinks up the joint, and her greenness is too obvious that she should just stick to being a manager full-time (which she's pretty good at), or she proves everybody wrong and hangs in there w/Bayley to produce a really good, if not great match, which will surely earn her Full Sail's respect again (which she did have in the past, but now because she's not Asuka, the want-it-all arrogant asses turned on her).



I don't think Alexa is getting the title shot at Takeover, it's going to happen on a regular NXT episode.

Also, I don't agree with this premise of "Oh, if she doesn't have a great match with Bayley, she should just become a full-time valet". Bayley started working indy shows in 2008, Sasha in 2010. Alexa was signed in mid-2013 with zero experience. Of course she can't look terrible during this upcoming match (and I don't think she will), but she's far from being a finished product inside the ring.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Chrome said:


> Got no problem with Crews winning either tbh. He wasn't my first choice, but they certainly could do a lot worse than him. This whole anti-indy thing is silly as hell. No idea why dudes make entire gimmicks out of doing that. And yeah, Balor/Crews should be a great match too.



It's not an anti-indy thing. I only have a problem with fans who will exclusively worship indy guys and shit on pretty much everyone who came to WWE/NXT without "paying their dues".

... and again, if Crews ever decides to show any personality rather than going through the motions while smiling and boring me to death, I'll start supporting him.


----------



## Chrome

KC Armstrong said:


> It's not an anti-indy thing. I only have a problem with fans who will exclusively worship indy guys and shit on pretty much everyone who came to WWE/NXT without "paying their dues".
> 
> ... and again, if Crews ever decides to show any personality rather than going through the motions while smiling and boring me to death, I'll start supporting him.


Yeah, because people here sure give that Enzo guy a hard time.


----------



## ATF

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't think Alexa is getting the title shot at Takeover, it's going to happen on a regular NXT episode.
> 
> Also, I don't agree with this premise of "Oh, if she doesn't have a great match with Bayley, she should just become a full-time valet". Bayley started working indy shows in 2008, Sasha in 2010. Alexa was signed in mid-2013 with zero experience. Of course she can't look terrible during this upcoming match (and I don't think she will), but she's far from being a finished product inside the ring.


I never said that she has to have a GREAT match w/Bayley, if both girls look nice in there I'll settle for a simply good or even just solid match. It's not like all of the NXT PPV women's matches have been barn burners and nothing will really top the Sasha/Bayley stuff for a long time anyway, so we can keep our heads cool. I'm just saying she has to keep up w/her and produce as good of a singular performance as she can. She has to look good this time, to prove that she can look good in any other big match, because the circumstances around this one (first long match she wrestles, London crowd, etc.) make it a do or die situation of sorts. Charlotte had about as much experience as Alexa has atm when she wrestled Natalya, and she hung in there. Dana Brooke has the same amount of exp. as Alexa, and when she was put w/Asuka, she hung in there too. If they can look good in those situations, why can't Alexa who I think is better than both (well, Charlotte is certainly debatable but surely Dana)? That's what's on the line here.

Also, I don't think that anybody else fits the mold for the Takeover match. Gotta have to be Alexa by default. Asuka and Emma, the current best options, are feuding w/each other (unless Asuka kills Emma in a normal episode, but even then, she shouldn't be touching the title picture this soon, it's not like it's a Kevin Owens-esque exceptional situation where her background w/the champion and a cliffhanger ending make it a must watch situation regardless of unfair circumstances for others who were longer in the line); Dana shouldn't be up there considering she just got raped by Asuka; Jessie and Peyton are pretty much jobbers atm, and need a while to get going; Nia just debuted and probably isn't Takeover ready; Carmella ain't anywhere near ready; and let's not even discuss Eva Marie.


----------



## Oxidamus

Chrome said:


> Got no problem with Crews winning either tbh. He wasn't my first choice, but they certainly could do a lot worse than him. This whole anti-indy thing is silly as hell. No idea why dudes make entire gimmicks out of doing that. And yeah, Balor/Crews should be a great match too.


Dunno why there has to be a divide. Some things are dumb, some things aren't. I think the direction I expect them to go with Crews at this point is pretty smart, and I believe he's not a bad guy to go against Balor (seriously, who else? Joe was teased so it'd be obvious, and Tyler, despite being "the guy" everyone wants, is really overblown), but I do understand criticism of picking yet another guy who is from the indies.

The deal is, it's not just that they are from the indies, it's that they get this so quick. Owens did but he took that fucking ball home dude, it was so good.

People would complain about someone like Sawyer Fulton finally being taken seriously and then immediately getting a shot at the title. It's just that... you don't see people complain about it because it doesn't happen, you can't really be angry about hypotheticals.


Overall regarding Crews and the main event, I'm, I'd say, 75/25 (leaning positively) on it. I like Crews, and I believe I may be right in my assumption on his character, but it is pretty quick. Even though it's quick, he's still one of the better choices, but they still had guys who they could've went with while building Crews for a bit longer.

On a side note, isn't that/wasn't that someone elses... :mj... avatar...? :mj


And as for the rest of the show I will BLOG~ about it a little later for those who are interested. I urge you *ALL* to look when I post it because I'm sure you want to know how I feel about THAT FUCKING ALEXA BLISS, Nya Jax, BAM, Fulton & Dawkins, Crews and especially Joe/whatever else encompasses the main event.


----------



## KC Armstrong

ATF said:


> I never said that she has to have a GREAT match w/Bayley, if both girls look nice in there I'll settle for a simply good or even just solid match. It's not like all of the NXT PPV women's matches have been barn burners and nothing will really top the Sasha/Bayley stuff for a long time anyway, so we can keep our heads cool. I'm just saying she has to keep up w/her and produce as good of a singular performance as she can. She has to look good this time, to prove that she can look good in any other big match, because the circumstances around this one (first long match she wrestles, London crowd, etc.) make it a do or die situation of sorts. Charlotte had about as much experience as Alexa has atm when she wrestled Natalya, and she hung in there. Dana Brooke has the same amount of exp. as Alexa, and when she was put w/Asuka, she hung in there too. If they can look good in those situations, why can't Alexa who I think is better than both (well, Charlotte is certainly debatable but surely Dana)? That's what's on the line here.
> 
> Also, I don't think that anybody else fits the mold for the Takeover match. Gotta have to be Alexa by default. Asuka and Emma, the current best options, are feuding w/each other (unless Asuka kills Emma in a normal episode, but even then, she shouldn't be touching the title picture this soon, it's not like it's a Kevin Owens-esque exceptional situation where her background w/the champion and a cliffhanger ending make it a must watch situation regardless of unfair circumstances for others who were longer in the line); Dana shouldn't be up there considering she just got raped by Asuka; Jessie and Peyton are pretty much jobbers atm, and need a while to get going; Nia just debuted and probably isn't Takeover ready; Carmella ain't anywhere near ready; and let's not even discuss Eva Marie.



Well, I hope you're right because I'd love to see Alexa getting an opportunity to work a big Takeover match. I just don't see them dragging this out for 2 months. I'm pretty sure at this point all anyone at NXT cares about is having the women put on another incredible match rather than developing talents like Alexa. My money is on either Asuka or Emma to face Bayley in London.


----------



## Chrome

OXITRON said:


> On a side note, isn't that/wasn't that someone elses... :mj... avatar...? :mj


It was Cody's for a week because he lost a bet to me. Since he went back to his original, I figured I'd use it since I'm a BEARS fan.


----------



## BehindYou

I just don't feel like Crews Vs Balor has any personal interest for me because there both pretty bland.

Hopefully Balor turns heel and shows something in a new persona that can make me interested because as of now he is one of the worse NXT champs.

And Balor turning might mean we see atleast some aggression from Crews.


----------



## ATF

@KC Armstrong Yeah, that is pretty much a set certainty. Otherwise Bayley/Sasha Iron Man wouldn't have ever happened, if NXT didn't have such preocupation. ESPECIALLY in a case like London. And it's not like I'm not down w/other options. Bayley/Asuka, Bayley/Emma, Bayley/Jessie... they all can be great matches. Hell, a murderous, psychopathic monster heel (or even babyface she would work) Asuka vs. the best face in the company would probably be the stuff of pure dreams. I just hope that they don't rush one of the other girls to the top because they don't trust a developmental girl to be put in that position. Which is hypocritical because that's what they did a year ago. I personally didn't think much highly of the Nattie/Charlotte match (I think it's solid, but not great or 4-stars material), but a lot of people did, and did Charlotte put on a good singular performance and would go on to put on a bunch of those along the way? Yes she did. I really do think that the Nattie/Charlotte match is the perfect comparision to get a clue of how Bayley/Alexa could be like, and when you consider that Bayley and pre-London Alexa are better than Natalya and pre-Nattie match Charlotte, I think you can have your heart not skip some beats in worry there.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I have to say, I _really_ liked Scott Dawson's promo. His accent and delivery were really really good.

Nia Jax is proof all you need is to be the Rock's cousin.

Crews winning is fine, but my problem with him is that he needs to be more than a smiling black guy. If he were heel, he'd probably be much more interesting.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

This "anti-indy" shit is severely overblown and has become a label to discredit anybody who doesn't automatically love guys just because they come in with a name; I haven't seen a single person on this site claim to be anti-indy. Some people are anti-vanilla midget but being from the indies doesn't automatically make you a vanilla midget, look at Owens who is a midget but far from vanilla. Some people are anti-rocket push, which I thought all you guys were, isn't that what the Reigns hate is about? It's okay to send a guy straight to the top without establishing a character or story for people to care about because a small portion of the crowd knows them?

Personally, I'm against the proliferation of people who don't feel the need to learn the WWE style--character work, promos, psychology-- like Balor, Neville, Crews, etc. There's people in the PC working hard everyday to be a more complete package and they automatically get passed up for guys who figure "if it ain't broke don't fix it". The problem is that it is broken, these guys get called up and their inability to connect to WWE's core audience leaves them meandering while guys who might be able to better connect sit and rot ex: Neville vs Breeze.


----------



## Chiller88

This is the first time I've watched a full episode of NXT, other than the specials, in months, and I thought it was pretty enjoyable. Going into it, I was interested in what new feuds they were going to set up and how they were going about it and I came out of this episode pretty satisfied.

Naturally after the historic IronMan match at Respect, Bayley opens up the show to address the NXT Universe. If there's one thing that's holding Bayley back at this point, it is her mic work as she still sounds uncomfortable. I can give it a pass though because of her character. Out comes Alexa Bliss to ruin the moment. She's becoming a really good heel and it's almost to the point where I genuinely want to root for Bayley here. I like the idea of a Bayley/Alexa feud as it's a good clash of characters: the underdog, relatable, quirky girl versus the bratty, stuck-up, snooty bully. It should make for a good match just based on the storytelling.

The Vaudevillians got the easy win over Dawkins and Fulton in a fine match. I'd like to see more of Dawkins and Fulton as they looked pretty good here. It's nice to see the tag division getting some depth. Speaking of the depth of the tag division, it looks like we're getting a feud between Dash & Dawson and Enzo & Cass. Dash and Dawson impressed me at Respect so I'm totally behind this team now.

Nia Jax's debut was fine. My issue with it was that I thought she was going to be a monster heel judging from her vignettes but it seemed to me that she was a face here so it left me a little confused. Anyways, the NXT Women's division looks good now after Charlotte, Sasha, and Becky were all called to the main roster.

The battle royal was okay. I thought for sure Joe was winning but I guess they're saving Joe/Balor for later. The match did a good job of setting up a couple feuds, particularly Joe and Breeze. It was interesting to see how the crowd has turned on Joe and how it's fully behind Breeze. Breeze definitely deserves better than being the "job" guy at the specials and the crowd at Full Sail understands that too. I liked Crews winning as the guy has been really impressive since debuting back in Brooklyn so I'm totally looking forward to Balor vs. Crews. 

Overall, a fine episode that served its purpose of establishing new feuds.


----------



## Genking48

If only people would stop using those words, like vanilla midget, PC kid, model wrestler, indie wrestler, etc.

You see people blow a gasket when people call someone like Corbin or Nia Jax for fat, but it's perfectly fine to refer to Neville as a midget even though he's a regular sized bloke.


----------



## Crasp

Genking48 said:


> If only people would stop using those words, like vanilla midget, PC kid, model wrestler, indie wrestler, etc.
> 
> You see people blow a gasket when people call someone like Corbin or Nia Jax for fat, but it's perfectly fine to refer to Neville as a midget even though he's a regular sized bloke.


A fucking stacked regular sized bloke!


----------



## Genking48

Crasp said:


> A fucking stacked regular sized bloke!


*Stacked regular sized bloke!*









*A real fucking midget!*









Get it right folks.


----------



## Oxidamus

I hope you guys are aware it's a half-joke based on the fact normal sized guys were, when this phrase was coined, considered small in wrestling. You know that right? :mj

Also Neville is a bit shorter than the average fellal.


----------



## Genking48

Well aware :rock but it seems (to me at least) like it's been made into a way to describe people from the indies which you find boring, I don't think I've ever heard the term be used nowadays for a boring guy on the short side (old wrestling short) that's WWE from day 1.


----------



## Oxidamus

Genking48 said:


> Well aware :rock but it seems (to me at least) like it's been made into a way to describe people from the indies which you find boring, I don't think I've ever heard the term be used nowadays for a boring guy on the short side (old wrestling short) that's WWE from day 1.


Probably coincides with the fact virtually every guy that didn't come from a different promotion lucrative enough to have their talents in at least partial limelight has been given an actual gimmick or character, unlike those dudes.

So ultimately calling them vanilla midget actually holds merit. Personally I don't like the phrase but you can't argue that it doesn't make sense. :shrug


----------



## Trifektah

Ugh, Apollo Crews. Dude is the most overrated wrestler in the world right now. No mic skills, terrible moveset. Boring as fuck. No character. 

What are the positives? Looks good and can jump high. Wow, what a superstar.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This "anti-indy" shit is severely overblown and has become a label to discredit anybody who doesn't automatically love guys just because they come in with a name; I haven't seen a single person on this site claim to be anti-indy. Some people are anti-vanilla midget but being from the indies doesn't automatically make you a vanilla midget, look at Owens who is a midget but far from vanilla. Some people are anti-rocket push, which I thought all you guys were, isn't that what the Reigns hate is about? It's okay to send a guy straight to the top without establishing a character or story for people to care about because a small portion of the crowd knows them?
> 
> Personally, I'm against the proliferation of people who don't feel the need to learn the WWE style--character work, promos, psychology-- like Balor, Neville, Crews, etc. There's people in the PC working hard everyday to be a more complete package and they automatically get passed up for guys who figure "if it ain't broke don't fix it". The problem is that it is broken, these guys get called up and their inability to connect to WWE's core audience leaves them meandering while guys who might be able to better connect sit and rot ex: Neville vs Breeze.


After suffering through main roster crap, the less people using the WWE-style psychology the better. The indy guys bring some variety to break the monotony.


----------



## Mr. I

Trifektah said:


> Ugh, Apollo Crews. Dude is the most overrated wrestler in the world right now. No mic skills, terrible moveset. Boring as fuck. No character.
> 
> What are the positives? Looks good and can jump high. Wow, what a superstar.


So you saw a couple of short intro matches on NXT and have decided he's "terrible".


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

CptRonCodpiece said:


> After suffering through main roster crap, the less people using the WWE-style psychology the better. The indy guys bring some variety to break the monotony.


Since when was the psychology the problem with the main roster? If people want variety why not watch one of the 5995213040884268 indy promotions without WWE psychology instead of the only one with it?


----------



## Bullydully

LOVED the opening segment. The substance was great. Didn't expect Alexa to be next in line and she seemed a bit awkward on the mic at first but picked things up when she snatched the belt from Bayley, she delivered from that point and cut a good heel promo. 

Vaudevillians were entertaining in their little showing. 

Not sure what to fully make of Nia Jax yet, wasn't all that impressed with her tbh. All I could think of during that debut if how eerily similar she is to Tamina. And that's not a compliment. 

The Battle Royal was fun. I'm fine with Crews winning so long as he doesn't get the Takeover-London spot. Would much rather that be saved for Joe or Breeze but still looking forward to a Balor/Crews match. 

This is how you do a very entertaining PPV Fallout show with many new feuds/feud possibilities created.


----------



## Stephleref

Trifektah said:


> Ugh, Apollo Crews. Dude is the most overrated wrestler in the world right now. No mic skills, terrible moveset. Boring as fuck. No character.
> 
> What are the positives? Looks good and can jump high. Wow, what a superstar.


I agree,i enjoyed that standing moonsault the first time he did it but it looks like there's not much more to him than that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I marked when Apollo Crews won. FUCK YO COUCH. Dude has the funniest smile.

MOTN was Evie vs Nia Jax. Nia is thick like a school bus but damn she is entertaining.


----------



## 2Pieced

Tamaur said:


> Crews is just one of those guys who think being themselves is enough when it's not.


And you know this how?

It's how they have decided to book him i doubt he has any control over his character right now as they have not given him a gimmick.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Has James Storm Debuted on TV yet?


----------



## Old School Icons

I haven't seen the spoilers but saw the twitter thing of him on. 

Must be very soon. Within the next two episodes surely.


----------



## Oxidamus

Posted this episode of NXT at my BLOG. :ti2
http://regardingwrestling.blogspot.com.au/2015/10/october-14-2015-nxt-tyler-breeze.html


As for those who don't care, NO PROBLEM. I'll post what I think is the most important part of it and NXT at the moment - the number one contendership - to explain my thoughts on the matter.


The last four guys in this match were the only ones who would've been a logical choice to face Balor for the championship either on TV or at the next TakeOver.

*Samoa Joe* had already been teased enough as it is, and there would've been no reason for this match to even happen if he was going to be the contender anyway.
*Baron Corbin* just lost to Balor in a tag team match, which makes it look like Balor would easily overcome Corbin in a singles match - like he has in the past if I'm not mistaken?
*Tyler Breeze* is going through this now completely intentional losing streak where he gets kayfabe bad booking and feels cheated for it, taking it out on others.
*Apollo Crews* is basically the only singles wrestler other than these three guys who has had both wins in singles competition and would've had nothing else to do, seeing as he just beat Breeze, Breeze needs to face someone else, and that someone else would have to be a successful singles wrestler, and the only one that isn't champion or Crews, who he just lost to, is Joe.

Ultimately it's sensible. And I personally have my assumptions about how Crews' character is going to go, which I'm not going to reveal in case WWE IS MONITORING MY BLOG AND CHANGING THINGS BECAUSE I DON'T LIKE THEM!

Or... Just because I don't feel like it.


----------



## Old School Icons

The last time Corbin faced Balor 1 v 1 I believe Bull Dempsey distracted him to cost him the match... I think?


----------



## Oxidamus

Old School Icons said:


> The last time Corbin faced Balor 1 v 1 I believe Bull Dempsey distracted him to cost him the match... I think?


Yea I remember that. But I thought they might have faced off again after.


----------



## DoubtGin

That match was against Neville though. It was Corbin's first loss (on TV) then.


----------



## Oxidamus

DoubtGin said:


> That match was against Neville though. It was Corbin's first loss (on TV) then.


:hmm:
Yea okay. Damn I was wrong. I thought it was Balor because I have an image of Balor hitting the double foot stomp from the top-right turnbuckle on Corbin. If they've not faced off one on one yet, I have no idea why I thought they have.
I'm almost 100% sure they have at a live event which doesn't count, I mean on TV.

Either way though, a tag match is still a loss. And Corbin is probably feuding with Rhyno again. :mj2


----------



## Karma101

Was so disappointed when Crews won. Do we really need 2 bland as fuck babyfaces going at it? Hopefully they turn Crews heel or something.


----------



## DoubtGin

OXITRON said:


> :hmm:
> Yea okay. Damn I was wrong. I thought it was Balor because I have an image of Balor hitting the double foot stomp from the top-right turnbuckle on Corbin. If they've not faced off one on one yet, I have no idea why I thought they have.
> I'm almost 100% sure they have at a live event which doesn't count, I mean on TV.
> 
> Either way though, a tag match is still a loss. And Corbin is probably feuding with Rhyno again. :mj2


Yea, the tag match was actually the first time they have faced each other on TV. They faced each other A LOT (like 10+ times) in house shows but those don't really count as you have said.

However, they also faced each other at Wrestlemania Access. I am not sure if those were taped though.


----------



## Drago

Karma101 said:


> Was so disappointed when Crews won. Do we really need 2 bland as fuck babyfaces going at it?* Hopefully they turn Crews heel or something.*


In a backstage segment with Apollo destroying Finn's Lego Train.










How could you CREWSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Oxidamus

Crews isn't as clean cut of a babyface as you guys think. :mj Just you watch. :mj


----------



## Braylyt

Ithil said:


> So you saw a couple of short intro matches on NXT and have decided he's "terrible".


Those are all his matches.

And yes, being #1-contender has made him "terrible" indeed.


----------



## Mr. I

Braylyt said:


> Those are all his matches.
> 
> And yes, being #1-contender has made him "terrible" indeed.


Ah yes, I forgot, he started wrestling two months ago.


----------



## BehindYou

Crews has an impressive moveset and athleticism but he's yet to engage me at all either in the ring or on the mic.


----------



## Braylyt

Ithil said:


> Ah yes, I forgot, he started wrestling two months ago.


No problem, good job remembering :eva2


----------



## Certified G

Pretty decent episode of NXT, some quick thoughts:

- Bailey is awful on the mic, like really bad. I knew she wasn't that good but she's even worse than I remembered. Alexa coming out was a nice surprise, she was pretty decent and I'm cool with her being Bailey's next opponent. Not sure if the matches will be any good but hopefully they can at least put on some watchable matches.

- Vaudevillains match was nothing special. Sawyer Fulton looked pretty stupid with this new look though, I prefer the black mohawk and clean cut. Vaudevillains is one of those teams I can never get into. Aiden English was better as a singles wrestler before Gotch joined him, I can't see them ever getting over on the main roster.

- Nia Jax.. what the fuck is up with that outfit. The black one she wore during NXT house shows was much better. Match was meh, unimpressive for a debut but I'm curious to see some more of her.

- I'm not too bothered with Apollo Crews winning the Battle Royal because I'm a big fan of his, however I feel as though it's too early for him to be #1 contender. I'm no fan of these super pushes and even though Crews isn't that good on the mic I'd like to see him beat Balor for the title because he's been boring me to tears for weeks now. It's gotten to a point where I almost want to skip his matches, his mic skills are even worse than Crews', plus he just doesn't have that superstar charisma to draw you in imo. Balor is usually one of my least favorite parts of the show so at this point I'd even be fine with Rhyno, Breeze or Corbin taking the title off of him.

I thought NXT was kind of dull for the last couple weeks but I think it's been improving a little again. Hope they can keep this up and put on another stellar live special in a couple months.


----------



## Trifektah

BehindYou said:


> Crews has an impressive moveset and athleticism but he's yet to engage me at all either in the ring or on the mic.


Is it really impressive though? 90% of his offense consists of jumping leg slaps and a clothesline where he LANDS ON HIS ASS. His finisher is legit the worst I've seen in a decade.


----------



## STEVALD

I like Crews, but I'm not sure how I feel about him being the #1 contender already. He's a good worker and all, but outside of that? He definitely needs to develop his character, and I hope this program with Balor does just that. 

Also, he doesn't need to smile all the fucking time man. Like we need another cookie cutter babyface.

The battle royal in itself was alright, was nothing special until people started getting thrown over. Like every other battle royal. Heh. Liked how they followed up that promo by the Mechanics earlier in the night with the Enzo/Big Cass - Dash/Dawson spot, for what its worth. Breeze/Joe sounds alright too. Not sure if I feel the same about Corbin/Rhyno, if they're going that way.

Nia Jax is, well, different. I liked how Graves brought up the fact that there's barely any woman on the current roster who can pull off a bear hug on someone like that, little things like that alone can set her apart from the other women. Too early to see if she can really go in the ring though. 

Btw I can live with that theme song, but the attire needs to unkout

Asuka :banderas

And the Vaudevillians. Idk, I liked them initially, and I guess I still do, but I just started watching now around the Brooklyn show after taking a long break and I feel like, y'know, same old shtick. But like I said, I missed quite a few shows in between, so I guess I'll give them another chance.

Bayley versus Alexa Bliss is what I'm really taking away from this episode. :mark: If this goes well, it will totally _make_ Alexa, and I really hope it does.


----------



## BehindYou

Trifektah said:


> Is it really impressive though? 90% of his offense consists of jumping leg slaps and a clothesline where he LANDS ON HIS ASS. His finisher is legit the worst I've seen in a decade.


 Impressive athletically, atleast the finisher is etc. A terrible move though psychology etc wise, hate how the other guy has to roll over into the moonsault


----------



## Oxidamus

Trifektah said:


> Is it really impressive though? 90% of his offense consists of jumping leg slaps and a clothesline where he LANDS ON HIS ASS. His finisher is legit the worst I've seen in a decade.


Lol what the hell is wrong with landing like that with a clothesline? I guess Shawn Michaels' flying forearm sucked because he'd land on his back?


----------



## mrdiamond77

Another good episode. Glad Crews won the Battle Royale. Looking forward to Alexa/Bayley. Nia Jax's debut was what I imagined and I hope to see some progression from her in her future matches. On a side note, I would not mind seeing Evie again either, I wonder if this means that Billy Kay and Peyton will no longer be losing matches on NXT and will now start getting a bit of a push.


----------



## Trifektah

OXITRON said:


> Lol what the hell is wrong with landing like that with a clothesline? I guess Shawn Michaels' flying forearm sucked because he'd land on his back?


The problem is that it looks stupid and landing on his ass would add zero impact to the move. HBK's flying forearm was fine. But it would look stupid if he landed on his ass in a sitting position.


----------



## Oxidamus

Trifektah said:


> The problem is that it looks stupid and landing on his ass would add zero impact to the move. HBK's flying forearm was fine. But it would look stupid if he landed on his ass in a sitting position.


I don't see how you make those ties. He jumps up and swings down, like a diagonal clothesline. Logically that'd mean there's a little bit more force behind the move because GRAVITY, right?


----------



## Geeee

I think the WWE purposefully picked a boring NXT Championship feud, so they can put the Womens Championship in the Main Event again. Great choice in Alexa Bliss. I think she has been the most entertaining NXT diva, other than Sasha and Bayley for a few months now.


----------



## ATF

Tonight, more NXT bliss! Looking forward to seeing whatever they have in store for us (which I do know, but I ain't spoiling).

On a side note, fun fact that I just found out: do you remember this awesome moment:






Now pay close attention to Stan's face. You'll recognize him for sure.

HE WAS HERE ALL ALONG. STAN IS HERE TO HAVE HIS REVENGE ON MANKIND.


----------



## Crasp

WEDNESDAY, MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Arthurgos

Is it happening late for everyone right now my stream is showing Lesnar on Austin's podcast.


----------



## killacamt

anyone watching this week?


----------



## The True Believer

Yep. Good showing by Billie Kay.


----------



## killacamt

SUPERIOR said:


> Yep. Good showing by Billie Kay.


yeah I was impressed by her


----------



## Abisial

Is anyone else's stream completely fucking up?


----------



## amhlilhaus

Billie kay is too good to still be jobbing. Bring some shine girls in, start her push.

Asuka is the BEST worker in wwe on the womens side. I pray they lwt her work the main roster women. Itd be a travesty if she never did.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Whos the ring announcer? Shes stacked


----------



## Geeee

Dash and Dawson's theme song is awful. We go HARD.


----------



## The True Believer

:mjout Fuck outta here, Cowboy.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:Out


----------



## amhlilhaus

Bayley has a huge carry job coming up.


----------



## Geeee

Alexa Bliss doing a different voice this week. Nice promo though.

Peyton Royce has some weak looking kicks.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Storm looks somewhat out of shape. 

But I think he'll be a great veteran guy like Rhyno. 

Also, god that woman screaming during Corbin's entrance. STFU please.


----------



## Crasp

Billie proving why she's my pick of the new(er) Aussies.... Though having said that, Asuka's already set a precident for being able to make ANYONE look good...
D&D looking good as usual. And I have to say, their music is perhaps a guilty pleasure of mine.
Eva's Paris promos are gold, and at least they're playing to her strengths now - or rather, using her weaknesses as a fantastic way to troll.
Cool Storm debut, just to see the reactions etc. Though he's clearly seen better days, but seeing as he'll likely be playing the Rhyno/Joe role, I have zero problems having him around.
Peyton's new attire is a huge improvement (Or it might just be back to her debut attire, I don't exactly recall).
Bliss/Peyton was a solid enough match. Feeling plenty optimistic for the Bayley match. Some of Peyton's strikes still look a little weak but at least she didnt do the turnbuckle spin kick.
Graves confusing Payton with Billie was a bit of a shame ("Legs for days"), but I guess it's kind of understandable.


----------



## Mr. I

amhlilhaus said:


> Billie kay is too good to still be jobbing. Bring some shine girls in, start her push.
> 
> Asuka is the BEST worker in wwe on the womens side. I pray they lwt her work the main roster women. Itd be a travesty if she never did.


She needs to develop a persona of her own first.


----------



## Moto

amhlilhaus said:


> Whos the ring announcer? Shes stacked


Dasha Fuentes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT FUCKIN SUCKED TODAY. :Out :tripsscust


----------



## Mox Girl

Ok show this week.

I'm loving that we usually get 2 divas matches per show. I like both of the Aussie girls, Billie and Peyton, they both have potential. I liked that they gave Billie a little promo spot where she acknowledged she'd wrestled Asuka before. I hope both of them win a match sometime soon though.

Loving Asuka though, her facial expressions are gold.

Alexa has done a great job making the crowds hate her, haha she's such a bitch :lol

I find Dash & Dawson a bit boring, they're just there, they don't have much personality. Good to see they actually did something this week, beating up Enzo & Cass. And how gorgeous did Carmella look?

James Storm! I don't mind him being in NXT, loved seeing the crowd lose it when he came out haha. I loled at that one lone person going "come on Danny!" during the match to his opponent.

Baron Corbin has like one fangirl in the crowd who screams loudly during his entrance :lmao

The main event was boring, meh.

When did NXT start this thing of ending the show with a promo from someone? It's weird.


----------



## Crasp

Leon Knuckles said:


> NXT FUCKIN SUCKED TODAY. :Out :tripsscust


Still better than Raw :fact


----------



## UntilDawn

Billie and Peyton stood their ground in their singles matches against Asuka and Bliss, I guess today's episode was good. 

Forgot another highlight, Storm's debut for what it was and I enjoyed that.


----------



## Geeee

I liked Breeze and Joe's promos this week. Asuka's match with Billie Kay was nice. Missed Gable and Jordan this week.


----------



## Deeds

I marked way harder then I thought I would for Storm, I had a huge grin on my face. Awesome Theme for him too.

The NXT women are in a bit of a down slide as well, but I put that down to Bayley and Sasha raising the bar so high it will be very hard to reach those heights again.

Dawson and Wilder need a new entrance theme, their current one sounds like a sang by a gorilla that's smoked for 20 years. I love them as a team though, they have a very gritty, old school vibe about them.

Main event was ok-ish, not as good as the takeover match they had but it wasn't completely awful.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Crasp said:


> Still better than Raw :fact


Touche my ******. But this week's RAW was epic! :hbk1


----------



## amhlilhaus

Nxt has the fastest hour in wrestling after lucha underground.

Wonder what their plans are (wwe's) for the women?

Sasha banks
Brie
Nikki
Alicia
Tamina
Naomi
Paige
Charlotte
Becky
Natalya
Bayley
Asuka
Enma
Dana brooke
Alexa bliss
Nia jax
Carmella
Eva marie
Billie kay
Peyton royce
Athena to debut soon
Cameron back soon

Thats 22 women. I think they should create a womens tag title. It would give them something else to shoot for, you can hide some less experienced women in teams, win win. They can call it the wwe womens tag title and have the champs defend them on both rosters.

Imagine the bellas getting the full sail treatment?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Crasp said:


> Billie proving why she's my pick of the new(er) Aussies.... Though having said that, Asuka's already set a precident for being able to make ANYONE look good...
> D&D looking good as usual. And I have to say, their music is perhaps a guilty pleasure of mine.
> Eva's Paris promos are gold, and at least they're playing to her strengths now - or rather, using her weaknesses as a fantastic way to troll.
> Cool Storm debut, just to see the reactions etc. Though he's clearly seen better days, but seeing as he'll likely be playing the Rhyno/Joe role, I have zero problems having him around.
> Peyton's new attire is a huge improvement (Or it might just be back to her debut attire, I don't exactly recall).
> Bliss/Peyton was a solid enough match. Feeling plenty optimistic for the Bayley match. Some of Peyton's strikes still look a little weak but at least she didnt do the turnbuckle spin kick.
> Graves confusing Payton with Billie was a bit of a shame ("Legs for days"), but I guess it's kind of understandable.


I'm not sure he did confuse them, they both tweet the hashtag legs for days and are actually the same height and length. Billie just seems longer because she's thinner.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

amhlilhaus said:


> Nxt has the fastest hour in wrestling after lucha underground.
> 
> Wonder what their plans are (wwe's) for the women?
> 
> Sasha banks
> Brie
> Nikki
> Alicia
> Tamina
> Naomi
> Paige
> Charlotte
> Becky
> Natalya
> Bayley
> Asuka
> Enma
> Dana brooke
> Alexa bliss
> Nia jax
> Carmella
> Eva marie
> Billie kay
> Peyton royce
> Athena to debut soon
> Cameron back soon
> 
> Thats 22 women. I think they should create a womens tag title. It would give them something else to shoot for, you can hide some less experienced women in teams, win win. They can call it the wwe womens tag title and have the champs defend them on both rosters.
> 
> Imagine the bellas getting the full sail treatment?


How could you forget Gionna? :cry


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Leon Knuckles said:


> How could you forget Gionna? :cry


And Alia formerly known as Jasmine (Nhooph)...


Quite a lot of talent. They definitely need more titles for the women.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Fighting for a title is just lazy booking. The NXT girls need rivalries. Remember, the title is only a plot device!


----------



## Sarcasm1

Man Enzo and Cass are kinda boring now. Their entrance and catch phrases are repetitive and I know they are capable of doing a real promo like the one they did for the Dusty Classic. Gable and Jordan and to some extend Dawson and Dash are more interesting to me.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Catching up on last week's first.

-Recap video of TakeOver Respect was pretty badass. It's nice that they can do things like that since this is all on the Network anyway.
-DUBSTEP BLISS :mark:
-I don't care what y'all say. Blake & Murphy are still very solid role players. I would go as far as saying that they're better than Test & Albert in a similar role.
-"You're not worthy" chants :lmao
-Joe's acting like a super nice guy in the segment from TakeOver. I think it's sincere too. I don't think they're planting the seeds for a heel turn. I'm so fucking pumped for heel Balor. :mark:
-Oh, Goddamnit. Was that ZZ's voice I heard on the Breaking Ground promo? Fuck that shit. ut
-Sawyer Fulton and Angelo Dawkins have zero chemistry as a tag team. Or maybe it's just that neither really has a good feel for tag team wrestling. Either way, they're awkward and hesitant when it comes to ganging up on the legal man.
-Dawkins about to be cursed by Lil' B, yeah?
-"Dawkins' hairline" chant. Sure.
-Devin sighting :mj2
-Aw, they ditched the It's Always Sunny music for Nia Jax. That debut is "tonight," right? Ah. Up next. Cool.
-Initial reaction to Evie coming out: Who's this now?
-Second reaction to Evie coming out: Damn, I think I'm in love...
-Third reaction to Evie coming out: Ohhhhhhh no. I just remembered that this is Nia Jax's debut. RIP. 
(-Oh, she's a Kiwi? Nice.)
-Nia Jax's music is uh... fucking terrible.
-Not to be that guy either, but her body is kind of distracting. There's being built like a powerhouse and just being kind of thick. She's the latter. If she gets rid of the love handles, it will be a good look. Right now, though... like I said, it's kind of distracting.
-Should she be smiling? Does that mesh with her character? Kayfabe, Nia! Kayfabe!
-lol they're counting. Haven't seen that in at least a couple months.
-Evie kind of looks like a girl I dated in college. No wonder I'm all about her.
-I thought we were going to see a Rock Bottom there lel
-First impressions of Nia Jax: Meh. Sign Evie, though!
-Sorry, I missed the Eva Marie promo because I was too busy trying to decide whether to buy a #TeamKick or #TeamEat shirt. :side:
-I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the winner will be one of the three guys who actually got entrances. :lol
-Digging the fact that this is a battle royal without quick jobber eliminations. And the announcers are putting over the stress of being in a match like this. Really puts you in the mind of guys who are just trying to stay alive until the field starts to whittle itself down. Good stuff.
-I paused it to type that last comment, and when I went to unpause it, I realized Steve Cutler was literally frozen in mid-air about to become the first elimination. :lol
-The Mechanics eliminating Big Cass only for Enzo to dump both Dawson and Wilder was a good spot. I'm looking forward to their match/feud/whatever.
-HOW YOU DOIN! HOW YOU DOIN! HOW YOU DOIN! 10! 10! 10! 10! BULL! BULL! BULL! BULL! OHHHHHHH BULL!
-We're going to see Joe, Corbin and Rhyno in the final three, aren't we?
-Guess not. Nice.
-Crowd shitting all over Samoa Joe eliminating Breeze. :lmao
-WHOA.
-Aw, shit. Don't give us a fucking Corbin/Balor feud...
-Don't give us a Balor/Crews feud for that matter either. Not sure I'm digging this booking.
-Apollo Crews won? Okay then. ...hoping this leads to a Balor heel turn then? 
-Oh, yeah. This episode was from October 14th. Happy birthday to me. :hb

Moving on to tonight's episode...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bella Kayhayden3) vs. Asuka: Alright, I'm sold on Billie Kay's transformation. It came in record time too. I feel like someone brought up how basic she was and put in effort to fix it before she became pigeonholed with that stigma like Blake and Murphy. I like how they did a mini intro during her entrance. About two weeks ago, I was asking "Who is this girl and why should I care?" Now, I care. Before, she looked and felt like generic job girl #87, now, she feels like she matters. I like what they're doing with the "longest legs in NXT" gimmick. She has appealing new attire and a focus. She also found a way to shine in this squash match against Asuka. After that stalling vertical suplex, I was nodding my head and saying "Ok, I'm sold." THAT'S how you get a relative nobody over. I'm impressed, and I want to see more.

Enzo and Cass vs. A̶r̶n̶ ̶A̶n̶d̶e̶r̶s̶o̶n̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶T̶u̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶B̶l̶a̶n̶c̶h̶a̶r̶d̶ The Mechanics: Did these guys hop in the Delorean with Doc Brown? They feel like an old school heel team. Well, it IS Back to Future day. Quick match, but Enzo and Cass needed the win. I'm ok with the distraction roll up here, because it makes sense in this case, and the bad guys got to beat down the babyfaces afterwards. Good booking.

James Storm Debut:







:lel
The reaction of the Indian guy and his sister was priceless. Pretty cool country theme for Storm. That BEEEEEEEER MONAAAAAAY! chant. Give us Bobby Roode too! Decent squash, cool finisher.

Apollo Crews Video Package: You think our faces are boring? We give you a historical video package. I like Crews, but NXT has to stop falling back on this when they have smiley guys without an edge. OMG he's FROM AFRICA :dead2. I've been joking that the "We've never had a Black Champion" people won't be satisfied until Shaka Zulu wins the title. Well, it looks like they'll be getting their wish eventually. This was a nice segment, but I'd rather they allow Crews to show this motivation and passion on air like Sami Zayn, instead of doing it in documentary form and have him smile, flip, and leave on the show.

Alexa Bitch vs. Peyton Royce: Are we sure that Billie has the longest legs in NXT :floyd3? Let me get the measuring tape. Peyton still feels like a generic job girl to me, but her babyface comeback with the assortment of kicks works for her. Alexa was the standout here. Her little angry face is so cute. It's like she's telling herself "I'M A BAD GIRL!" I would like to see a faster transition from the Glitz Flip and Sparkle Splash though. I am glad she's the supposed #1 contender for Bayley. I don't expect her to win, but it's about time she be placed back into the Women's Division. I still see her as the future face of the Divas.

Rhyno vs. Baron Corbin: I can't help but ask "Why is this match happening?" They got to the finals with no team chemistry. Why should they be mad at each other? This is another reason they should have had someone turn at Respect. Rhyno could've Gored Corbin "accidentally" and cost them the match against Gable and Jordan. I don't like heatless feuds. With that said, this match was decent. It's basically a PSA from NXT saying "Look guys, Corbin can wrestle 15 minute matches too!", and a way to get over his strength and resiliency by having him kick out of the Gore. I just think that it could have been set up with much more significance. It felt too blatant.

The overall show was good. Nothing spectacular, but I enjoyed it for what it was.*


----------



## HiddenFlaw

james storm has had one to many beers :mj


----------



## RKing85

Hopefully that's the end of Rhyno in NXT.

Waste of a spot for somebody who could really use it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RKing85 said:


> Hopefully that's the end of Rhyno in NXT.


He never got to mentor Bull


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Asuka vs. Billie Kay*
Brb, having nightmares about Asuka.

Okay, I'm back. And just in time to watch Billie Kay get the newfound personality knocked out of her. Apparently, she's in the Scotty Goldman box where she talks about having the longest legs in NXT like Peyton Royce doesn't even exist.









Heel Kay? All right then. If she keeps showing a personality of her own, people might actually start to know who she is. Then she'll be able to wrestle without her name emblazoned across her stomach like she's in Too Many Cooks.

Stall suplex was pretty impressive. This is serving as a pretty solid showcase for Billie Kay, while also making Dana Brooke look like a total jobber for getting destroyed like she did. :ti

"I DON'T THINK SO, BABE!" :lol

Holy takeover into armbar. Asuka is so animalistic in the ring. It's a great quality that really sets her apart from the rest of the women in the division. And Billie Kay escapes. They're really making her look strong in this match. Shout out to the dude in the crowd doing his best Chris Jericho impression. "ARMBAR!" :lmao

I think it would be cool to see someone with a submission gimmick where they don't just have one go-to submission finisher. Like they could make you tap with the crossface or an armbar or a Kimura lock or anything. Of course, they have one that they use most frequently as their signature submission, but I think it would be cool (slash a nice dose of realism) if they had someone like that. At any rate, solid opener. My only real critique is that it needed more Evie.

*Tyler Breeze promo*
Breeze/Joe feud. :mark:

More importantly, Tyler Breeze PICKING A FIGHT with Samoa Joe is just great for his character. As are lines like "I'll slice a couple pieces of bacon off ya." Just overall, a great promo and direction for a character that badly needed it. Of course, who knows if this will actually lead anywhere now that Breeze is, um... well, hold that thought for 24 hours.

*Enzo & Cass vs. Dash & Dawson*
Second time in a row I've noticed, they seem to have Enzo speeding up his entrance spiel a bit. Kind of a shame, tbh. On an unrelated note, I think Big Cass might have been left in the toaster for too long.

Why are "Dash" and "Dawson" getting the single-name treatment? LaToya Ferguson mentioned this on The AV Club. It's one dude's first name and the other dude's last name. It doesn't work. Just call them The Mechanics. Or Dawson & Wilder. Whatever. Love their commitment to being hateful bastards. Just a shame they're a little bit undersized... something I honestly never really noticed until seeing them next to Enzo & Cass.

That was fast. I did not expect Enzo & Cass to get the W, let alone on a roll-up, let alone without Cass even entering the ring. Having D&D beat up Enzo after the match was good heeling, though. Decent selling by Enzo, grasping at his knee while D&D were taking down Cass. I say only decent because he kind of just kept his back to the action after a while. Either roll out of the ring or really sell it. It kind of looked like he didn't care. lol @ "Carmella" chants while Cass is getting mugged.

*Danny Burch vs. James Storm*
Danny Burch is the definition of the "WHO ARE YA?" chant.

Flames? That's gotta be Kane!

I forgot I had seen those spoilers. I guess NXT just picked up another veteran to help put over the younger guys. I guess the only question is how many is too many? Cause that's three now, unless they have bigger plans for Samoa Joe. At any rate, this family is fucking psyched to see the half of America's Most Wanted that doesn't enjoy knock-knock jokes. "You belong here" is a pretty awesome chant... assuming you view NXT as a haven of quality wrestling and not developmental. :side:

Storm saying "GOOD NIGHT!" as he hits the swinging neckbreaker. :lol It's the little things.

At 38, he's looking a little hefty, but overall, that was a good showing. His entrance theme could use some work, but I look forward to seeing what role they carve out for him in the meantime. Side note: Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think we've seen more former TNA Champions debut in NXT over the past half year than we've seen in WWE (who hadn't previously been in WWE), period. Interesting.

SORRY ABOUT YOUR DAMN LUCK. :mark:

*Alexa Bliss vs. Peyton Royce*
I was excited because I thought this was going to be a non-title match between Alexa Bliss and Bayley, which would kickstart a feud that would keep Bayley occupied for the next few weeks. Guess I'll just have to settle for Alexa vs. Peyton Royce.

That having been said, Peyton Royce. :mark:

It's funny. I was actually wondering at the top of the show if we'd see a Peyton Royce match lataer on since they always seem to book Billie Kay and Peyton on the same shows.

THAT ENTRANCE. :mark:

Alexa Bliss has the most spectacular resting bitchface when she wants to. Works so well for her character. It's a shame she's so small. Kind of makes me wonder if she'll be better suited for a role as a manager instead of an active competitor.

Nice "Pey! Ton Royce!" chant going. Whoa. Very nice roll-through to counter a snapmare into a pin. Second nifty maneuver like that we've seen on tonight's show. Keep up the good work, Sara Del Rey. "We love Peyton" chant too. (Y)

Alexa grabbing both ropes to stop her momentum and then stepping all over Peyton was a nice little spot. One of those times where her size actually works to her advantage. Blake & Murphy at ringside are kind of hilarious. Nice #LegsForDays shout-out by Corey Graves.

I was hoping for an Alexa/Bayley match because I thought it would be a good barometer for her in-ring progress. After this one, I'd have to say that I'm a _little_ hesitant about an Alexa Bliss push just because it looks like she's still firmly a work-in-progress at this point. But maybe a match with Bayley will be a better showing for her. I think the size thing is just tough for her to overcome. It makes some of the moves look like more of a labor than usual. And it's not like she's a speedster, so there's no duality of styles. She definitely has the mannerisms down pat, though. She does some great heeling, especially in terms of her facial expressions. But yeah... I keep going back to the idea that she just may be better suited as a manager than an in-ring performer. I don't know. We'll see. That _is_ what developmental is there for.

*Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno*
Holy shit, Baron Corbin lady. Calm down.

So, is this heel vs. heel...? Heel vs. tweener...? Strange main event.

"Happy Birthday!" chants for Rhyno, who turned 40 on October 7th. "We want Tyler" chants, as is to be expected. Fucking Detroit Lions vs. Kansas City Chiefs in this one. We're just watching because it's on.

This commentary team is so fucking good. Questioning whether a mistake on Corbin's part was due to inexperience and then Graves just saying it was a veteran move on Rhyno's part. It's. The. Little. Things. Rich tipped the near-fall after the Gore, though, by saying "Is that enough?" (No, Rich.) Oh well. Corbin wins, as expected. Rhyno sells a finisher very well. Looks like he's legit concussed.

*Samoa Joe promo*
I'm pretty fucking pumped for this match. Great promo by Joe. Also, hearing Samoa Joe say "selfie stick" made me chuckle.

Good way to end the show, instead of on Corbin standing over Rhyno. Pumped for next week.

*Other Thoughts*
-Nice D-Dog jacket, Baron.
-Baron Corbin video package was actually very well done. Only knock I have is that some of the things he talked about weren't really established parts of his character. But I like the general direction they're going with him, even if I don't actually like him as a talent.
-I had another tab open during the Rhyno video package, so when the optimistic piano music hit for the Susan G. Komen commercial, I was like "Wow... this video package just took a turn." :lmao
-These Eva Marie in Paris heel segments are pretty effective. Also, that dress was particularly flattering. I could not have told you what color Eva Marie's hair was in that video.
-So, Crews gets his title shot against Balor in two weeks on regular TV? Interesting. Last time we saw an NXT Championship match on a regular show was Balor's first shot at Kevin Owens, while Owens was still locked in a feud with Sami Zayn. I'm assuming we're still on for Balor/Joe at TakeOver London then?
-Relegating the Apollo Crews video package to this section because I don't really have a whole lot to say about it. I'm assuming they're trying to recapture the same kind of success they had with the Balor videos? I don't know why, but this one didn't really resonate with me as much. Aside from the situation with his parents, I don't know that there was really all that much about his story that differentiates him from anyone else on the roster. I mean, it was okay. Just didn't do much for me.
-I legitimately go "Ugh" every time I hear ZZ's voice on the Breaking Ground commercial.
-Why are we still getting Nia Jax video packages when she's already debuted? 
-Evie! :mark: :mark: :mark:
-Yep. Part 2 of "Who is Apollo Crews?" next week. Hopefully, it's a little more interesting.


----------



## Geeee

Alexa's small but don't forget she's a diva. Sasha Banks is not that big and A.J. Lee is tiny.


----------



## GetDown

*NXT: October 21, 2015 - Full RECAP + VIDEOS*
http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/133098/wwe-nxt-10-21-2015/


----------



## Restomaniac

Did anyone else notice that it was Paul Hayman's commentary used in the Rhyno promo. As others have said its the little things.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Leon Knuckles said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nxt has the fastest hour in wrestling after lucha underground.
> 
> Wonder what their plans are (wwe's) for the women?
> 
> Sasha banks
> Brie
> Nikki
> Alicia
> Tamina
> Naomi
> Paige
> Charlotte
> Becky
> Natalya
> Bayley
> Asuka
> Enma
> Dana brooke
> Alexa bliss
> Nia jax
> Carmella
> Eva marie
> Billie kay
> Peyton royce
> Athena to debut soon
> Cameron back soon
> 
> Thats 22 women. I think they should create a womens tag title. It would give them something else to shoot for, you can hide some less experienced women in teams, win win. They can call it the wwe womens tag title and have the champs defend them on both rosters.
> 
> Imagine the bellas getting the full sail treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> How could you forget Gionna?
Click to expand...

I dont watch wwes women to fantasize about them. When i want to do stuff like that, much hotter women than them are just a click away in real 'no holds barred' action.


----------



## GetDown




----------



## DoubtGin

Good episode, every match seemed to have a purpose yet again.

NXT is only 60 minutes, your champs didn't even appear and yet it is so much better at everything than RAW.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

First time a superstars match main evented NXT?

I think so.


----------



## Jersey

Alexa's post match promo was good. She had a Sable like tone to it.


----------



## jacobrgroman

so if next week is breeze's last match will he finally get another win?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

jacobrgroman said:


> so if next week is breeze's last match will he finally get another win?


*No one wins on their way out of NXT, and Breeze is facing an indy darling, so that's L squared :lose:lose*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

NXT was... ok this week.

Highlight of the night for me was Dawson and Wilder's antics, they are really growing on me. Bliss was alright, she actually has proper heel heat which is good to see. She just comes across as a straight up bitch. Asuka was very impressive and the two Aussie girls looked good too, nice to see. Storm's debut was a bit underwhelming for me, just felt a bit random. I probably would have been a bit more excited if i didn't know it was happening but there you go, looking forward to seeing more of him either way, he's a great worker.

The main event was a bit of a let down. I know it was just going to be them brawling for the majority but it was just too sluggish for me to enjoy. I called the finish the minute that Rhyno set up to go for a second Gore which is disappointing for an NXT match. And for the love of god, whoever that Corbin fangirl is, SHUT UP.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

-If they're going for the "longest legs" schtick, then they should definitely let Billie keep the School Girl Crush for her finisher since it lines up with her gimmick. I also endorse the heel move for her, she only worked babyface in the States and she hasn't worked heel in years in Australia. All in all, I am happy for the moment that they may have a direction for her already at least in terms of a character but on the flip side with so many heels in the division already she may not get to shine for a while. Dana Brooke and Bliss already have priority presumably for the next 6 months.

-Marked for Storm.

-I am a huge fan of tag team wrestling but I always have trouble getting invested NXT's tag team division, which is a shame because I like Enzo and Cass and love The Mechanics. Some strong non-title tag team feuds would go a long way in getting me on board.

-Good showing from Corbin, his time with Rhyno did him good but his moves still need to look more impactful like a Ron Simmons or Bradshaw or even Luke Harper. He also bumps around a bit to much for my tastes but that's more a problem with big men in general these days.


----------



## Mr. I

jacobrgroman said:


> so if next week is breeze's last match will he finally get another win?


It was not filmed as his last match, and what's more people should not win their last match on a show, that's been a standard in wrestling for many decades.

I guarantee you the call-up was sudden and the plans for it changed four times over.



Legit BOSS said:


> *No one wins on their way out of NXT, and Breeze is facing an indy darling, so that's L squared :lose:lose*


I like how you ignore that Joe is a bigger star and higher on the card than him, and likely going for the championship soon, thus he absolutely should win. Instead it's more whinging about how he was an indie star.


----------



## Old School Icons

This was a good episode as one to build up some of the non champions a little bit. 

As a long time Jessie McKay mark I'm glad to see we are seeing the beginnings of Billie Kay's character development this week and some decent attire finally. Asuka and Billie Kay even with the short time they had showed quite a bit of chemistry out there. Could be a feud for the future perhaps?. 

I guess unofficially she has an alliance with Peyton Royce as they shared the same theme tune this week unless I missed them acknowledging that? Given they are big friends in real life it would make sense but this week the way they were presented suggested Jessie is heel and Peyton a face?

Asuka is just so fun to watch with her facial expressions and aggression in the ring. She is the real lunatic fringe in this company. The only thing wrong with it was that it was very short. 

Main Event being Rhyno and Corbin, liked how they built it up with video packages. Especially Rhyno's. He won't ever be NXT Champion but things like that still sell him as a solid threat in the roster. 

Tyler Breeze cut a short but sweet promo. He will eat a loss against Samoa Joe, i'd be shocked if its any other outcome next week. Its a pity he has lost so much recently. 

"Cos We ain't handing out trick or treatings, we're handing out beatings!" :Rollins was such a goofy line but Enzo Amore somehow makes it work. The Mechanics once again continue their below the radar progress. They are such a throwback team but I really enjoy what they do. Adds to the variety of the tag division. 

That being said, the tag team division needs a spark somewhere and I don't mean in terms of the teams because its a lot stronger than it was a few months ago but in terms of the championship itself. The Dusty Rhodes tourney is over so the VaudeVillains need threats to their gold now. 

Eva Marie looked great but can someone give this woman some voice coaching or something? Her voice is so devoid of emotion. Its like a human Dalek.

Nice to see James Storm on NXT although it was no surprise to me after I saw it on twitter. How he is used is going to be interesting.

Apollo Crews video package was fine, looking forward to the title match between him and Balor in two weeks. 

Alexa Bliss Vs Peyton Royce. It was ok but the highlight of it was Bliss cutting a promo afterwards. I don't expect Bayley Vs Bliss to be a classic in ring wise but I think Bliss is doing her part as the heel very well for this so far.

I wanted a close up shot of Rhyno's face after Corbin kicked out the Gore, was perfect gif material :Rollins

Corbin winning was of course the right result, kinda dull match though. 

For some reason as soon as Samoa Joe starting saying "I want you to pull back out that selfie stick" I just imagined the Rock finishing that off with his usual "STICK IT STRAIGHT UP YOUR..." line back in the day :Rollins

Still, I think this was one of Joe's stronger promos on NXT so far.


----------



## Bullydully

Marked so damn hard for storm even though I knew he was debuting this week. He was always one of my favourites in TNA back when I used to watch so it felt quite surreal seeing him on a WWE show.

Asuka was awesome as usual. 

Alexa/Peyton wasn't the most enjoyable match, but I've gotta hand it to Alexa for her heel work lately. She's really gotten the crowd to despise her, she's a great heel and got me booing her aswell at the end of that promo. Bayley wasn't even there this week but Alexa managed to keep me very intrigued for this match.

Dash and Dawson/Enzo and Cass could be a fun progamme. Good old fashioned beatdown after the match. 

Main event was enjoyable. Corbin is improving.

Both Breeze and Joe's promos were gold, can already feel a lot of intensity in this with just those backstage promos. 

Great show I thought.


----------



## Certified G

Some quick thoughts:

- First off, who was that ring announcer they used? She was the real highlight of the show. 

- Not a fan of Asuka so far, especially those facial expressions. Match itself was okay.. I'm indifferent towards Billie Kay. 

- Glad my boy Enzo finally got a victory. The match was too short to make anything of, but the post match tag finisher Dawson and Wilder did was cool. 

- James Storm debut was decent. I was never a huge fan of his, always liked his tag partners better. I don't get why they gave a no-name like Danny Burch so much offense though. Storm should've made quick work of him. 

- Apollo Crews video package was a nice touch. I still want him to ditch this awful generic theme song he uses and use that "Made To Be A Champion" song they used in his pre-debut hype videos. That song fits him much better. 

- Alexa did a good job in her match and I thought she delivered her promo very well. I kind of hope she takes the title off of Bailey, who I don't care for. 

- Rhyno/Corbin was a solid main event. I think Corbin is coming along nicely. Working with these veterans has done him good. He's not nearly as awful as he was for his first couple months on TV.


----------



## Mikecala98

Need more info on the ring announcer. She had the thickness.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Asuka MVP-ing as usual, liked Billie Kay as a heel, easily her best showing.

Team Sawft feels like they're running out of steam a bit atm.

Storm was decent.

Feels weird seeing Crews life-story unless they're giving him the title soon. The men's division is probably the weakest part of NXT right now, oddly enough. Annoyed that Tyler is getting called up, he could easily work a redemption story but no, let's have him debut on Smackdown on a go-home show. FFS.

Bliss still getting better. I hate Peyton's gear, it does not flatter her at all. Her indie stuff was so much better.

Corbin works as an anti-smark in NXT, hate him kicking out of a Gore though.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Fiddy's take (I haven't done one of these in a couple of weeks! Finally watched last night's today...)

Billie Kay vs Asuka - Asuka is a total rockstar and I literally marked out the second I saw that Billie Kay changed literally everything about her image, between the music and the look she's got it. The match was good, too, both ladies looked good, and it was cool seeing Billie show a bit of her personality as well. Thumbs up.

Enzo and Cass vs Dash and Dawson: I am a big fan of Dash and Dawson, old school heel tag team, hell yeah. Didn't like the ending but the beat down at the end put it over for me. 

James Storm vs man with generic WWE2k theme: Meh, Storm's cool but it's hard to get excited about a dude who is pretty much damaged TNA goods at this point. Also they signed the wrong beer money guy 

I dug the Crews video package, would have preferred a match or something but it was cool

Alexa vs Peyton Royce: WHY DO BILLIE AND PEYTON HAVE THE SAME THEME SONG? Hopefully they give Peyton something different because Billie has it locked on with that. Before this week it was easy to confuse Peyton and Billie but Billie broke out this week, and Peyton kinda seems like a dollar-store version of Billie now... they both even have "long legs" as their gimmick? Alexa, though is a total fucking star. She really owned it this week. Perfect heel challenger for Bayley.

Rhyno vs Corbin: I fast-forwarded through most of this because I just didn't care about the matchup at all... Caught the end (which was cool) but tbh, I don't give a fuck about Rhyno in 2015 and don't want to watch a 15 minute Baron Corbin match against a dude I don't care about...


----------



## Piers

So odd to see Storm in WWE... I never really was impressed by his TNA matches to be honest and I believe his last run as a Bray Wyatt ripoff was his best character. 

Roode is a better wrestler and a total package, he should have been in Storm's place tbh


----------



## amhlilhaus

DoubtGin said:


> Good episode, every match seemed to have a purpose yet again.
> 
> NXT is only 60 minutes, your champs didn't even appear and yet it is so much better at everything than RAW.


Nxt seems to understand things. You need some semi squashes to get people used to them, not think of the wrestlers as jokes. The main roster should definitely do this with guys who never win.

The second part is they give build up to matches well. Short and sweet. 

Nxt tv goes by pretty fast. Its an enjoyable hour of wrestling. It is sad what happens when they move up.


----------



## Old School Icons

Well judging by the amount of pages and threads dedicated to the spoilers (I don't ever check them) some shit is going down in November. :Rollins


----------



## Piers

Anyone else noticed that Peyton and Billie used the same theme ?


----------



## Old School Icons

Yep I noticed it also. They did team up against Emma and Dana recently so er I guess that's the reason.

I swear Peyton had her own theme though?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Certified G said:


> Some quick thoughts:
> 
> - First off, who was that ring announcer they used? She was the real highlight of the show.


*Her name is Dasha Fuentes- NXT NUMBA 1 ANNOUNCA!*


----------



## The Bloodline

Late but I got around to watching it. Few things

Asuka is so damn animated and entertaining. I don't think I've fallen for one of the women this fast, ever. Immediately won me over and continues to.

Samoa Joe promo was great IMO. I haven't given up on him. I think he's going to enter his most interesting stretch on NXT very soon. He's appeared faster in the ring the last 2 times I've seen him and I think he's a good promo

Baron vs Ryhno was decent. Baron has improved so much, or maybe I'm just finally getting to see him out their longer. If Finn stays face, I can see a title program after London Takeover.


----------



## Crasp

One thing I forgot was how the commentary stated how James Storm had spent the past 13 years on the independent scene. Had a good giggle at that.


----------



## zrc

Well they weren't lying :/


----------



## Aaron Gentry

Push SOLOMON CROWE


----------



## KC Armstrong

Aaron Gentry said:


> Push SOLOMON CROWE


No, please don't.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Who is this Shazza chick? She looks a like a cheap rip off of the original Alexa Bliss.


----------



## thegockster

Another Aussie girl, Emma looking strong for Asuka


----------



## thegockster

Building Balor up for that heel turn soon


----------



## Arthurgos

Gable feels next level compared to others.. He really is going to be huge if he can back it up on the mic as much damn.


----------



## thegockster

Great match, Gable/Jordon are ready for main roster but hopefully they stay on NXT for a while


----------



## Donnie

CHAD GABLE IS THE FUTURE


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was an awesome tag match. Gable/Jordan might be my favorite tag team right now.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Hmm... that was alright I guess. Nia Jax seems to just stand and walk around quite a bit, but it doesn't seem to great yet at acting in a mythodical mannr.


----------



## Donnie

God I love The Mechanics. A fucking old school tag team, no flash just ass kickers.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Dash/Dawson remind me a lot of the Basham Brothers for some reason.


----------



## thegockster

Enzo and Cass on the end of another beatdown, Keeps the feud going


----------



## jacobdaniel

Dash and Dawson are fucking awesome!!!

Nia Jax; I can't tell if she's supposed to be a babyface or heel....


----------



## Crasp

Emma match was good. And another new girl eh? This women's roster is getting fucking deep! 

Don't need to even say anything about the Gable/JJ match.

Jax looks better this week. I don't mean attire, though that _is_ infinitely better too, but rather in the ring. More moves than last week, a reasonably impressive catch too. I think she might just turn out alright! I think they're waiting to let the crowd tell them if she's going to be face or heel.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Joe has the best NXT theme right now.


----------



## Phaedra

I forgot my daylight savings ... ugh.


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts on the show: 

- Does WWE have an NXT recruiting camp in Australia? I feel like ever new girl that debuts is from Australia, lol;. Shazza Vs. Emma was a solid match and if they are doing Emma Vs. Asuka soon, it is good to give her wins on the way there. 

- Little weird that they replayed footage from the Balor mini-doc. I mean yeah, it was great, but did we need to see it again on a new episode of NXT. 

- Chad Gable and Jason Jordan Vs. Tomasso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano = Well, no way in fuck Jordan and Gable are going to work as heels now, lol. They are over like rover and likeable as hell. NXT Tag Division is looking potentially good right now. The match itself was overall fun and enjoyable and a great showcase for the budding Gable and Jordan. 

- I love Bayley, but damn she is awkward on the stick. The flip side of that, I am actually kind of enjoying Eva Marie's little vignettes, haha. 

- Nia Jax Vs. Kaylee = Squash matches are cool, but I'm not completely sold on Jax yet. I don't know she seems a little clunky in there. 

- So wait a minute? We have a tag team match between two young athletic teams and later i the show, we also have a tag team feud that DOESN'T involve the titles? That's awesome! It actually looks like a full flowing division! Wilder and Dawson's beat down on Enzo and Cass was pretty brutal too. 

- Bliss and her guys Vs. Bayley and two partners of her choosing. She's going to be the Vaudevillains, right? 

- Nice video package for Apollo Crews was great. 

- Tyler Breeze Vs. Samoa Joe = Well I figured Joe was winning this, so I wasn't shocked. Match was OK, but the inevitability of the outcome just had me waiting for the finish. 

Solid episode of NXT again this week. The Women and Tag division are getting pretty deep and diverse at the moment which is nice to see. And hey, we got Crews Vs. Balor for the title next week, so we have that to look forward to!


----------



## thegockster

Tyler will be missed on NXT he has been entertaining, Hopefully he does not get misused on the main roster but I have my doubts

Overall decent show tonight


----------



## amhlilhaus

Nxt has a great thing going with their shows. Its got just the right mixture of developemental matches, short promos/angles building future matches and a couple of decent main event matches.

If gable was 4 inches and 20 pounds heavier hed be a solid bet for world champ some day.

The mechanics are growing on me, but they seem really small. 

Joes a monster, so whoevers the first to beat him should get a great rub off that. I predict baron corbin does it next year


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

CallmeJJ and ReadyWillingGable are the best thing in NXT right now and that match was way more fun than any non Takeover midcard match had any right to be.

Mechanics are boss.

Alexa is a phenomenal character.

More fucking video packages? I know this is narcissistic but I feel like HHH is doing this specifically to piss me and only me off.

Lol Crews cursing instantly gave him about 100x more personality than he had before which still leaves him at like a negative 2 in that department. 

Once again.. poor Devin.

I got a STI just from watching Kay Lee Ray-- when did they start letting ringrats into the rings?

Nia needs to embrace the heel; I dunno wtf they're doing with her character right now.

Predictable main event, I couldn't actually be bothered to pay attention during that match. Everytime I did look up Joe was no selling Breeze. Joe must be a tenured professor at the John Cena School of No Selling.


----------



## Phaedra

i love kay lee ray, she's a wee bam it's hilarious. I love how she hits lol i hope WWE have a second look at her.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Extended squash for Emma but I think that's my favourite match of hers as a heel. She's got the nasty confident swagger and I love Dana as her shit-talking overly confident sidekick living vicariously in Emma's shadow.

Gable/Jordan vs Ciampa/Gargano. These four could main event a Takeover in a tag-team match. Seriously. Everyone is over here, love that Jordan had a little smile now that he's incorporated into the chants. That opening chain wrestling between Gable and Ciampa was incredible, I gasped and laughed at some of the stuff they did. Gable's face in peril works so great because he's got so many 'desperation' moves and seems to have a new one every match. Perhaps my favourite non-PPV match this year outside of Neville vs Rollins. They're getting the titles soon. Gargano and Ciampa looked great again too.

Eva has the most monotone delivery of anyone ever.

No judgement to pass on Nia Jax until she has longer matches. Would prefer if she didn't try to pin and just stayed in the legdrop position, looks more imposing. Much better gear though.

Liking BAMF more, Alexa and her dumb sidekicks (I don't mean that as an insult, I think it works well if they're deliberately not as smart as her).

Apollo Crews is going to be great on the mic once he gets used to it. He's got a lot of natural charisma. Weirdly I don't think his ring work is so good because I'm not a huge fan of the way he constructs a match in terms of logic. Hopefully that'll come. 

Dunno which is worse for Breeze, jobber to the stars on NXT or the new Adam Rose on the main roster. Still owns his gimmick better than anyone bar maybe Sasha Banks and New Day. I guess if he stayed at Full Sail any longer, they'd have to turn him face, he's too much fun and DAT dropkick. It robs him of his momentum though. 

Bye Devin.


----------



## Mr. I

The tag match was excellent. Gable/Jordan are total stars, and Gargano/Ciampa really need to both get signed pronto.


----------



## NakNak

Gable & Jordan were the MVP's this week. That tag team match this week...wow. Big fan of both of them. They have the potential to be a hell of a tag team and also the potential of being (eventually) great singles wrestlers.

I can't wait for Mechanics vs Gable & JJ. That match will be magic.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Emma vs. Shazza*: Didn't care for Emma's match with Shazza, it was a lot of the same stuff (moves wise) from Emma and Shazza didn't even show an ounce of how good she is. I've watched a few of Shazza matches in the past year and she's a really talented wrestler and to see her do nothing of note in that match was really disappointing.

*Bayley backstage segment*: This was a nice improvement for Bayley on the mic. I don't know if she's just really comfortable around Devin Taylor, but I thought she came off very confident and genuine during this promo/interview. Very nice to see some progress on the mic for Bayley. 

*Gable/Jordan vs. Ciampa/Gargano*: You could've put this match on a Takeover and nobody would question it. Both teams did very well and Gable/Jordan have a very bright future not only in NXT but in WWE.

*Nia Jax vs Kay Lee Ray*: What a difference a two week absence did for Nia Jax(I know these are filmed on the same night). Nia Jax not only looked the part this week, but she also impressed with her power. Kay Lee Ray did a really good job of laying in her stiff strikes on Nia, and it made Nia look all the more tough for taking them all with no issue. This is how you use enhancement talent. If this had just been a squash match like the match she had with Evie, nobody would've cared. I'm glad Kay Lee was allowed to have some decent strikes, it really added to the match. I can now see why people at house shows were so positive about Nia. If I could nitpick one thing though, I think she needs to quit the smiling or do it a lot less. Oh and sometimes she gets lazy with her strikes, it looks like she gives up mid way and it looks bad on TV. She did it a few times in her match with Evie and this week she had a weak looking back elbow. All things that can easily be improved and I'm happy to say I'm a fan of Nia.

*Samoa Joe vs. Breeze*: What I expected the match to be, no surprises, just a quick match.

*Finn Balor backstage segment*: Finn did a good job as well in his interview with Devin(two for two for the fired interviewer...) 










Anyway, this episode really flew by so quickly. I look forward to seeing next weeks main event between Finn and Apollo.


----------



## Mox Girl

Much better ep this week than last!!

Emma vs Shazza was pretty good, cool to see that they mentioned that Emma's last match before WWE was with Shazza, nice continuity. Shazza is THE most Australian ring name ever though :lmao I'm liking Emma's attitude! Asuka is still gonna kill her though

Gable & Jordan vs Ciampa & Gargano was fantastic! Gable & Jordan are awesome! Such a fun fast paced match with loads of great moves, Gable & Jordan are mad over.

Bayley needs to work on her mic skills, but she's getting better. LOL at Eva.

Nia Jax still hasn't shown me much, I was more interested in Kay Lee Ray than her, just like Evie a couple of weeks ago. Much better gear for Nia though, she should stick to it.

Nasty beatdown on Enzo & Cass from the Mechanics, but I still don't find them that interesting yet :shrug

Who was Alexa looking at during that short interview? She didn't even look at the camera lol.

Nice video package on Apollo Crews, he seems like a really nice guy and is definitely a natural face.

Decent main event, Joe is a monster!


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Watching NXT makes me smile in general but I had a huge grin when The Mechanics beatdown on Enzo & Cass was just as Enzo was getting into his schtick. 

NXT gets credit for starting the Diva revolution but the tag team booking is commendable as well. Gable and Jordan match was a great TV match. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeepShow

Alright start to the show. Two Aussie's going at it was unique. Match was fine for the purpose it served to get Emma/Dana back on the winning side of things. 

Storm's backstage interview was great as was the Balor video package. 

Jordan and Gable vs. Gargano and Ciampia. :trips5 J&G are without a doubt my favorite tag team in wrestling right now. So fucking fun to watch. And the whole commentary team, even Graves, putting them over big. Great match. 

Really hope we get Bayley/Alexa at the next Takeover. Eva can fuck right off. Nia Jax is whatever. Don't really care for her so far. 

Dash and Dawson are top notch as well. Would LOVE to see a feud between them and Jordan/Gable for the tag titles. The Vaudevillians title run has been subpar so far. 

Should be interesting to see who Bayley gets to team with her. Would assume it would be either J&G or The Vaudevillians. 

Fun main event. Good to see super pissed Joe for the first time in NXT against the scared, yet at the same time confident Breeze. Made for a fun dynamic. Joe's face as he had the choke in was frightening. If this is Breeze's last NXT match, would have liked to see him go out with a win, but you can't exactly have Joe lose either. Oh well.

Good show yet again. Can't wait for next week's title match.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

So guys Gable has been wrestling for one year. No indy experience and he's that good. Insane Charisma and nothing but uphill, unless he pisses someone off. Hopefully the E doesn't fuck that up. Really impressed with the guy. It's been a slow build for him, every week he shows something good, glad he's getting really over.


----------



## jacobrgroman

PimentoSlice said:


> *Bayley backstage segment*: This was a nice improvement for Bayley on the mic. I don't know if she's just really comfortable around Devin Taylor, but I thought she came off very confident and genuine during this promo/interview. Very nice to see some progress on the mic for Bayley.


bayley seems ever so slightly better with backstage talking rather than in ring in front of a crowd.


----------



## jacobrgroman

good to see emma get a win to build her for her (we assume) match against ASUKA in london.

that tag match though. I really hope gargano and ciampa get signed and stay a team for the foreseeable future. gable and jordan just keep getting better and better. jordan especially has impressed me more and more since they got together. jj/gable vs mechanics is going to be huge when it happens. (gargano/ciampa vs mechanics would be great too if ever that were to happen)

nia's gear is much better now. match was good, thinking she'll eventually go heel but it's nice to see her get her feet wet as a face for the time being.

mechanics beat down: they're so old school and I love it. I actually wanted to see them do more but they got the job done. I love them, but I hate them.

that thing on alexa's hand in their interview was rad. can't wait for that mixed 6-man next week. I'll assume bayley will have the vaudevillains but I could be wrong. hope to see them do more mixed tags on the show as I know they do them occasionally on house shows.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Another solid show. 

Gable and Jordan are so damn captivating. This is the team of teams in NXT right now. 

I continue to be unimpressed with Nia Jax so far. Sure, she's a powerful female and she exhibits that trait well but there's no charisma from my vantage point. 

Dash & Dawson are relentless. I hope the build is towards a clash between these two and Gable & Jordan in the near future for the straps. 

And I guess it's never really stood out to me, but Jesus Christ the chants at Full Sail were exhausting and nauseating tonight. 

For the love of God, just sit and watch the matches and applaud accordingly. No need for a 10-second break in between excessive chants.


----------



## NikThaGreat9

That's about as good an episode that you can get without showing all your cards. Sure there were two squashes, but they were very much needed. 

Emma, loving the new entrance pose thing she does. She needed the win to look good against Asuka, but still Shazza barely showed any offense, unlike Billie Kay and Peyton Royce who looked somewhat decent in their squashes. 

Then of course, there is no denying that the tag match stole the show and both teams looked pretty amazing. From beginning to end that was extremely entertaining and then once JJ got the hot tag the match just moved into hyper drive. Perfect way to build that match and Jordan and Gable's finisher is so dope. Also, that spear and tornado DDT from Gargano :banderas

Nia Jax looked great this week and all it took was a change of attire and while the theme still kinda sucks it is growing on me. She also showed more personality in the ring rather than smiling like a dummy the whole time, which she still did, but not nearly as much. Showed a little bit more of her offense too and it is starting to shape into a nice moveset. 

Joe and Breeze with a very solid match, but a very predictable result. Joe's definitely getting the shot at Balor in London. Thought it may have been Corbin, but idk I think Corbin will get the title off Balor at the next special after London and he can start his monster heel run. :mark:

Also, they've done really well with this Balor and Crews build up. I was bashing it as soon as Crews won the royale, but they've negated both of their deficiencies of having to cut promos on each other and instead used these life journey vignettes to have you rooting for both guys. Then, Balor cuts a very nice promo at the end of the episode, and BOOM, just like that they've made a solid feud out of two guys who aren't very good talkers.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> If gable was 4 inches and 20 pounds heavier hed be a solid bet for world champ some day.



Yeah, it really is a shame. Other than size, dude has everything. But hey, it's not like we have too many entertaining midcarders in WWE right now, so he should find a decent spot. I'm not gonna say he's too good for WWE to fuck him up, because they have proven they can bury supremely talented performers, but I'm trying to be optimistic for a change.


----------



## DratVanity

I've noticed a strange thing with the commentators, especially since Takeover; while a normal person would say 'Enzo's arm', or 'Bayley's title', they always say 'the leg of Big Cas', 'the title reign of Finn', etc. It's just odd, and once you've noticed it, you hear it all the god damn time.

One thing in particular I want to praise is Kay Lee Ray's dropkick ('the dropkick of Kay Lee Ray') - a lot of wrestlers, particularly female ones who are otherwise great in the ring, have really sloppy dropkicks. Kay Lee Ray's were crisp as hell. I was really impressed with her. Nia is clearly green, but I have faith she'll figure it out given time.


----------



## Crasp

FYI Gable's been wrestling for almost 2 years with WWE/NXT now, and actually _does_ have prior indy experience also, though only sporadically between Autumn (Fall) 2012 & Winter 2013. (Someone further back said he's only been wrestling for a year).

*edit* wrote 3 instead of 2.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

My boys Gable and Jordan getting mad love :banderas


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Jordan had the face Reigns makes when after getting booed in smark cities for weeks in a row and he finally hits a casual city-- the happy puppy face lol.


----------



## Mr. I

Crasp said:


> FYI Gable's been wrestling for almost 3 years with WWE/NXT now, and actually _does_ have prior indy experience also, though only sporadically between Autumn (Fall) 2012 & Winter 2013. (Someone further back said he's only been wrestling for a year).


He was signed in December 2013, so under two years. He also didn't debut on shows til about summer 2014.


----------



## Crasp

Ithil said:


> He was signed in December 2013, so under two years. He also didn't debut on shows til about summer 2014.


Yup, I totally didn't mean to write 3, it was supposed to say "almost 2". I'm aware he didn't debut for NXT until 2014, but people _are_ actually training to wrestle (amongst other things) at the PC.


----------



## Mr. I

Crasp said:


> Yup, I totally didn't mean to write 3, it was supposed to say "almost 2". I'm aware he didn't debut for NXT until 2014, but people _are_ actually training to wrestle (amongst other things) at the PC.


Sure, but training to wrestle isn't the same as debuting in matches. Wrestlers normally chart their career from their first actual match.


----------



## Old School Icons

So my thoughts on this week's show. 

Evil Emma :banderas beat a Alexa Bliss babyface cosplay. PUSH this woman! 

SORRY ABOUT YOUR DAMN LUCK seems very pleased to be in NXT, good to see. How he will be used will be interesting as I said last week. 

Jordan/Gable Vs Gargano/Ciampa was a fantastic tag match and my favorite team currently in NXT were on fire. They can't be far away from a tag title shot, they are such a fun team to watch, full of energy without having to do hundreds of high flying moves. 

Gargano impressed me again though, I really like that between the rope tackle spot he does, looked brutal.

ITS BAYLEY! cutting your standard babyface promo which was fine. 

Interesting to see Robot Marie: Live From France! was the next segment, wonder what that means? Takeover isn't that far away... gulp!

Nia Jax in much better attire squashed the Scottish Becky Lynch. Ok that's unfair, Kay Lee Ray I have to say threw in some of the better women's drop kicks I've seen. Crisp. This was a better look for Nia Jax but her smiling and stuff just seems really out of place. 

"MY NAME IS ENZO..." was interrupted by great heal work by the Mechanics. Like I said before, they do nothing spectacular but they have a hard hitting old school feel to them which is very enjoyable. 

Alexa Bliss/Tag Team segment :Rollins 

She is a typical bitch character we've seen a million times but she does it VERY well

Another well done Apollo Crews video package. Its hardly had a build but Balor/Crews should be a great match next week. 

Samoa Joe/Tyler Breeze was a good main event. Really liked the finish.

Was a decent episode but only the Jordan/Gable Vs Gargano/Ciampa will be worth watching again I feel. 

Expect Balor to retain next week but I hope those two tear it up.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Gable & Jordan vs Ciampa & Gargano was incredible, one of the best Tag matches throughout the whole of WWE this year in my opinion.

Tag division is seriously strong right now, most teams could do a job on the main roster.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Standout of the night was the tag match. NXT has a lot of good tag-teams, and that match was awesome, i normally hate "This is awesome" chants, but that match deserved them. 4 talented dudes, a hot crowd and a well booked match, and magic happens. Nice to see the crowd give JJ some love, he's improved a ton recently, he's starting to show some personality and he's quickly becoming one of the best hot-tags in wrestling. Gable = wrestling Jesus. Don't know too much about Gargano and Ciampa, but they held up their end too. 

As for the rest of the show, it was decent, i love how old school the Mechanics are, and them beating down Enzo and Cass is a sure fire way to get a ton of heat, so well done to the bookers. Alexa's backstage promo with Pinky and Perky was pretty good, looks like they've finally found a gimmick that works for B&M (morons/dumbasses), i'd assume that Bayley teams with either the Vaudevillains or Jordan and Gable next week. Emma vs the other Aussie (are there any women left in Australia, WWE seems to have nicked them all?) was pretty meh, and Breeze vs Joe was pretty good, if a bit short, i was expecting a full program between them, not just one match. Decent hype packages for next week's title match too. and RIP Devin, wonder if Tom Philips will be Dana's next head patting victim?


----------



## Erik.

Gable. :mark:

That is all.


----------



## NikThaGreat9

Gotta give a shout out to Graves as well. He was ripping almost everybody to shreds last night especially Ciampa. "Is that Ciampa's halloween costume to come out here looking like a hobo?", "They're ruining my night right now, especially Ciampa he looks like a slight less evolved caveman."

:booklel


----------



## 3MB4Life

I was gonna give up on watching NXT this week then I heard Kay Lee Ray was on the show...

and now I'm watching it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Emma vs. Shazza: First impression of Shazza was "ut Alexa did it better". I wasn't impressed by her ring work at all either. The match wasn't good, nor bad, it was just there. I did enjoy Emma's mannerisms though. I liked the way she carried herself in the ring. Her overall demeanor combined with those black gloves made her look like a badass. I appreciated the character development here more than the actual match. They're trying to make her look fierce for when she faces Asuka.

Gable and Jordan vs. Tomaso and Ciampa: :dead2 They just put on a borderline live special quality match on NXT TV . Gable and Jordan are SOOOOOO DAAAAAAMN GOOOOOOOOOD! I LOVED the crowd chanting their names to the tune of Angle's theme :usangle. There were slow moments with rest holds when Ciampa and Gargano had control, but I got so hype when Jordan got the hot tag. His intensity and athleticism reminded me of Reigns :reigns. I thought the match was over after that double team DDT, but Gable's save had me like YESSSS :drose. Excellent finish with the flapjack to the double team special. I can't wait to see what they do next.

Nia Jax vs. Kay Lee Ray: Kay's theme song sounds like a mix between Bayley and Becky's :hmm:. I like the fire she brings, but she needs to bulk up. She's WAYYY too skinny. Nia....needs work. I'd like her to speed things up. Their styles didn't mesh well because Kay wanted to fly all over the place, and Nia just moved at a slow pace.

Dawson and Dash beat up Enzo and Cass: Well, there's your excuse for Cass to get leg surgery. That leg lock and top rope dive was disgusting. I actually cringed and shouted. This was certainly a believable way to write them off TV.

Alexa Bitch Promo: She just gets better and better every week. Bayley didn't say much of interest, but Alexa really sold the feud to me. Blake and Murphy better kneel down to her every week and thank her for being the reason they're still relevant.

Joe vs. Breeze: Very anticlimactic send off for Breeze. I fast forwarded through the match because I didn't care. Owens and Neville got sent off with fanfare on live specials, but Breeze just does a random job to Joe because reasons. Oh well, at least he can be a solid mid carder on the main roster.

The stand out of this week was clearly Jordan and Gable. They deserve an official tag team name because they're so damn great.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

It's mind blowing how well Full Sail has taken to Gable & Jordan. I thought for sure they'd be the #1 heel team in NXT.


----------



## DoubtGin

Breeze can still have a last match at the next Takeover with a proper sendoff. Sasha and Owens showed up on NXT after "debuting" as well.


----------



## GetDown

*NXT: October 28, 2015* Results and VIDEOS - http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/133380/wwe-nxt-10-28-2015/


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

The Jordan & Gable vs Gargano & Ciampa tag match was great. Jordan & Gable are such a fun tag team to watch.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Nia Jax upstaged by the enchancement talent from Shimmer for the 2nd straight match. :lose

They need to stop hyping her matches. I don't need to know about her upcoming lackluster matches a week in advance.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Hell of a show. Of course, this is the first time ever my PS4 Network app decides to balls up, meaning I've only just watched it after resorting to using my laptop to watch the Network like a caveman.

Shazza wrestles for my local wrestling promotion that usually works in RSLs and bowling clubs. Boy, did it show. What was that nervous dancing she kept doing? Emma was great though, really found her feet as a heel.

That tag match... damn! Crisp as all hell. The indy team of Gargano and Ciampa were greatly outshone by the PC products of Jordan and Gable though.

Better attire for Nia Jax, I approve. That Kay Lee Ray looks dangerously thin for a wrestler, though, I kind of feared for her safety in there.

Breeze vs. Joe was great fun, could easily watch them tear it up at a Takeover (I know it's highly unlikely).

Surprise of the night- Finn Balor cuts the promo of his NXT career to close the show! It was short and sweet, but the clarity and confidence were a mile off everything he's done so far. Never saw him in Japan so I only have his NXT work to go off, but that alone bumped the quality of the whole show from "very good" to "great".


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Damn, what an awesome show. JJ and Gable won me over.


----------



## Tinkerbell Heights

it was great no doubt


----------



## Tinkerbell Heights

also, tyler breeze should stay in nxt


----------



## Geeee

Since he's in WWE, shouldn't Johnny Gargano be "Johnny Sports Entertainment?"

Kay Lee Ray's theme song = rip off of Macklemore "Can't Hold Us"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Jordan and Gable are the best. Get the NXT Tag belts on them ASAP.*


----------



## Algernon

Gable and Jordan are going to headline a Takeover within a year, against each other. Two future NXT champions and probably WWE champions.

If Shazza is any good she certainly didn't show it against Emma. It looks like Emma stiffed her with that stomp before setting up the Emma lock. Pretty bad performance. Easily the worst of the post-Blue Pants jobbers. 

Nia Jax hasn't shown much and the crowd wasn't as into her as they were in her debut. Kay Lee Ray's face is pretty brutal and so are those porn star tattoos but she has some talent. 

Loved Alexa's short promo, she has such a great "I'm a total bitch" face.


----------



## admiremyclone

Each time I try to watch this week's episode on the network, its full of skips. Every 10 seconds or so it just skips. Annoying as hell.

Is there a copy online that doesn't skip?


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Emma vs. Shazza*
Still don't like Emma's new theme, but goddamn, Tenille is fine. NXT has been drawing heavily from Australia (and, to a lesser extent, New Zealand) lately. Definitely not complaining, given the caliber of worker they've been bringing in. I'm just a bit surprised by it. Do they have some sort of working agreement in place with some of the feds out there, or...?

Saxton citing that Emma's last match pre-WWE was against Shazza was a very nice touch. Graves no-selling that to emphasize how much Emma was grown was also smart since it explained why what was presumably a competitive match years ago is about to become a squash match.

Is it just me or is it kind of weird that they just never mentioned Emma's fatal four-way victory over Charlotte, Becky and Dana ever again? I get that it was a botched ending, but zero follow-up whatsoever?

Crowd chanting "Aussie Aussie Aussie" for a match between two Aussies. Sure. What the heck's going on with commentary? No one's talking at all. lol @ Graves calling Shazza 'Little Bo Peep.'

Solid match on Emma's part. Since I'm also in the business of evaluating jobbers, my impression of Shazza is: Mehhhhhhhhhhh. Won't be gutted if we don't see her again. Just didn't really stand out in any way.

*Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa*
Gable & Jordan are over as hell. The "Gable" Angle theme chants will never cease to make me laugh. Nice pop for future Balor Club members Gargano & Ciampa as well. Jason Jordan is so happy about them adding his name to the Angle theme chant. Someone just yelled out "WRESTLING! AYYYYYYY!" :lmao

Now, they're chanting "This is wrestling," and I guess they're kind of technically correct? :toomanykobes

Jordan tags in Gable then does a fireman's carry takedown to Gargano before handing off his arm to Gable, who says "THANK YOU!" Jordan responds "WELCOME!" Crowd chants "CHI-VAL-RY!" :lmao

Fast-forward a few minutes to the hot tag, and Jason Jordan is on fucking fire. What a fun match. There's really nothing else you can say about that. Just a great match for a weekly taping. The tag team division is going to be a hell of a lot of fun over the next few months. Believe me yet, @OXITRON?

*Bayley promo*
Another Devin sighting. :mj2

Weird promo for Bayley, talking about how she's a role model and kids look up to her and how that must bug Alexa Bliss. Not really the most endearing things you could say.

Not too wild about this promo in general. Almost a little heelish, tbh.

*Nia Jax vs. Not Evie Kay Lee Ray*
/crosses Scotland off the NXT women's division Bingo card

Same comments about Nia Jax from last time still apply. I'll also add that her theme is kind of terrible. They should have done better by her in that regard.

As for Kay Lee Ray, she was okay. A little undersized. Liked her mannerisms, for the most part. Didn't get to see too much of her, though, and won't be shocked if that's the last we see of her either.

*Enzo & Cass vs. Dash & Dawson*
A rematch from last week? What is this, RAW?

Ah.

Mechanics heeling it up hard by attacking Enzo & Cass during their entrance. Cass got thrown into the apron and it looked like he drilled his leg against the video monitor hard. Is that what put him on the shelf? 

I'm assuming the answer is no because Dash & Dawson keep working over his legs. If that's the case, then tremendous selling by Cass. I absolutely bought it (though knowing he's now hurt obviously influenced my viewing experience).

(EDIT — I see that's actually just an angle. Good on WWE for that one. And again, great selling by Big Cass.)

*Alexa Bliss promo*
I don't know why, but I like Tom the backstage interviewer. He does a good job with the role.

Alexa going in hard right off the bat. Blake & Murphy continue to be low-key hysterical in the background of everything she does.

I don't even care that they're putting off the title match. I'm absolutely hyped for this 6-man tag. I just hope Bayley doesn't team with the Vaudevillains. I'd rather see her join up with, say, Gable & Jordan. :mark:

*Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Breeze*
LOOK, EVERYONE! IT'S TYLER! Breezus mouthing along the words to one part of his theme when the camera zoomed in on him made me chuckle.

I like that they had Breeze go in with a game plan. Once Joe started taking over, I was worried that they were going to have Tyler playing from behind the entire time, but they actually allowed him to look pretty strong throughout.

Of course, the outcome was hardly in jeopardy, and the finish was pretty good. All in all, very solid match. Made both guys look good. Joe is clearly in line for a title shot after Crews, and Breeze will presumably be phased out as he moves to the main roster full-time.

*Other thoughts:*
-Let's get one thing straight, Rich. If anyone on the announce team is Milhouse Van Houten, it's Byron. :lol
-Glad to see James Storm Mark-Out Family is officially a part of NXT lore.
-I think this Storm kid might have a future in this business. :side:
-Becky. :mark:
-Crying Becky. :mark:
-Eva Marie in Paris segments are still short, to the point and effective.
-I don't know if it's just Uhaa or his story, but I still didn't find this week's edition of 'Who is Apollo Crews?' much more compelling. I dunno. Just didn't really do anything for me.
-Love the booking of this show so much. Love it. And everything is still so fresh. GAH.
-More heelishness from Balor. So excited. :mark:


----------



## Oxidamus

@RetepAdam.

About what? I just didn't believe they'd book the tag teams as anything important. I'm surprised they did and I'll admit I'm wrong about that...
But I never once said the talent were lacking. I said the booking was lacking and the talent were great and needed to show everyone.


----------



## RetepAdam.

OXITRON said:


> @RetepAdam.
> 
> About what? I just didn't believe they'd book the tag teams as anything important. I'm surprised they did and I'll admit I'm wrong about that...
> But I never once said the talent were lacking. I said the booking was lacking and the talent were great and needed to show everyone.


About the tag team division receiving more and more focus. Which you just copped to being wrong about, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

It's all good.


----------



## Oxidamus

RetepAdam. said:


> About the tag team division receiving more and more focus. Which you just copped to being wrong about, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> It's all good.


You can't blame me. You just had a lucky guess. :Shrug


----------



## Crasp

The signposts indicating a greater focus on the tag division were hard to miss leading upto & following Brooklyn.


----------



## Piers

Emma's new entrance though :Banderas


----------



## thegockster

Just seen the entrance for Balor in Dublin, He has a new entrance will be interesting if it is on tonight on nxt, It was pretty cool fits the Balor club gimmick


----------



## Donnie

Cameron about to die.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hot ass Cameron. I hope she can learn to wrestle. I want to be a superfan of her so bad.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cameron just got slaughtered by Asuka, but I can see that she's improving, and I can see that she's trying.*


----------



## thegockster

Asuka is stiff as hell she will have good matches down the line with the better wrestlers


----------



## Donnie

The Mechanics need to go real Old-School and run Enzo/Cass off the road and break their arms an legs


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Gable & Jordan still > Mechanics*


----------



## thegockster

Good mechanics promo


----------



## Phaedra

gionna daddio, didn't get an entrance and she wasn't announced. I don't think they like the name Marley, hell I don't either, it doesn't fir the jersey girl thing she needs to be rocking. Fuck, her real name is better, I can just hear Enzo giving it 'who's ya daddio? its gina (or gia) daddio"

She looks promising though. and yeah Eva is getting better and even Cameron had a better match than I've seen her hit out in the past.

edit: take that back, that finisher, that ending, was just awful. ugh. and she missed a few of her spots.


----------



## DJ2334

That Asian chick is pretty badass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Carmella is lookin hot. I enjoyed that segment.*


----------



## Donnie

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABLE AND JORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDAN


----------



## Donnie

Bull Fit Born 

Bull Fit Bred 

and when the time is right he will be Bull Fit Dead


----------



## thegockster

I thought we got rid of the Acension sadly not


----------



## DJ2334

"Ready, Willing, and Gayble"...are they supposed to be an interracial gay couple? Is that their gimmick?


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Gable saying they couldn't wrestle themselves after Jordan said they needed to wrestle the best tag team in NXT history :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

thegockster said:


> I thought we got rid of the Acension sadly not


*Pssh, they're just cannon fodder for Gable and Jordan. I'll take these free wins all day.*


----------



## Donnie

A goddamn Wheelchair. Ok that's it The Mechanics are the fucking best


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I legitimately forgot the VaudeVillains were the champions before they were brought up in a thread last week. Gable and Jordan are the champs in my eyes.*


----------



## Donnie

Hype Bros? Bayley I love you but you picked some sucky partners


----------



## DJ2334

Ryder seems dead inside...

Fuck, Eva Marie's still around? Dammit. Apollo vs Balor better be worth all of this.


----------



## thegockster

Bayley and the hype jobbers, Welcome back eva


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*IS THAT GIANNA DADDIO?!?! :yay! Great first impression. She did the Trish evade and she's showing so much personality. I haven't been this hype for a TV debut since Dana. I like her already.*


----------



## DJ2334

Marie is so fucking awkward in the ring. My God...has she not improved at all?


----------



## thegockster

Legit BOSS said:


> *IS THAT GIANNA DADDIO?!?! OMG SHE'S GREAT :yay*


It is indeed it is her first time on NXT main show

Edit:

and lost....


----------



## DJ2334

Was that supposed to be a DDT or a sommersault? FFS, LEARN TO SELL Eva -___-. I don't see how anyone can defend this bitch for a second. Her defenders are just probably blinded by her tits or something.


----------



## Donnie

Eva is so goddamn bad, please get rid of her


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hooray for Bae-Ly. I didn't know that match was next week though.*


----------



## DJ2334

donne said:


> Eva is so goddamn bad, please get rid of her


It's not even funny anymore. She's had so much time to improve and she hasn't improved one bit. That was fucking terrible. Her selling, her moves, and her finisher. She makes The Great Khali look like a prime Kurt Angle.


----------



## Crasp

Wow. Eva's literally gotten worse. That's just sad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't take anyone seriously who says AC has no charisma. The guy carries himself like a beast and a star.*


----------



## THANOS

I don't know how anyone can defend Eva anymore, that was just... fpalm


----------



## thegockster

Balor had a new entrance in Dublin house show tonight it looked sick, Hopefully they use it from now on


----------



## Donnie

Finn vs. Crews the winner gets a Charisma Injection


----------



## THANOS

Legit BOSS said:


> *I can't take anyone seriously who says AC has no charisma. The guy carries himself like a beast and a star.*


Same, all he needs is some promo class and he'll be good to go. Dude should use a gimmick similar to Terry Crews in White Chicks. He should refer to himself in 3rd person and everything.


----------



## DJ2334

Dat blue lighting tho. Makes the match feel more important. Hope they use it more often. 

Btw, is this Balor's first title defense since Owens?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wow, poor buildup aside, NXT really knows how to make title matches a big deal. I love how they dimmed the lights. The main roster needs to start doing this.*


THANOS said:


> Same, all he needs is some promo class and he'll be good to go. Dude should use a gimmick similar to Terry Crews in White Chicks. He should refer to himself in 3rd person and everything.


*I saw you on the lurker list and thought that would bring you out of hiding :lel*


----------



## Crasp

While I'm busy no-selling this title match, I'd like to remind everyone of that awesome JJ & Gable promo. Consider yourself reminded.


----------



## Callisto

DJ2334 said:


> It's not even funny anymore. She's had so much time to improve and she hasn't improved one bit. That was fucking terrible. Her selling, her moves, and her finisher. She makes The Great Khali look like a prime Kurt Angle.


Didnt know Rome was built in a day. Learn something new everyday


----------



## DJ2334

Whoa. This Crews guy is quick and agile as fuck. First time seeing this dude in action. I'm impressed.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

That Haas & Benjamin reference in Jordan & Gable's promo :banderas


----------



## NakNak

thegockster said:


> Balor had a new entrance in Dublin house show tonight it looked sick, Hopefully they use it from now on


Can you please describe how the entrance was it? Or there is a video of it?

Btw, Eva is still shit. Asuka is a boss. Gable & Jordan...yes :grin2: Mechanics/VV next week, awesome. Bayley & Hype Bros are a fitting pairing XD

How was Crews/Bálor?


----------



## THANOS

Callisto said:


> Damn, didn't know Rome was built in a day. Learn something new everyday


No but it could be built and torn down 10 times over before Eva Marie even became 1/2 as good as Nikki Bella, let alone a good wrestler.


----------



## DJ2334

Callisto said:


> Damn, didn't know Rome was built in a day. Learn something new everyday


Lmao, you Eva lovers will be saying the same shit in 5 years when she still continues to be horrible in the ring. It's been about 3 years and still 0 improvement. Give it up.


----------



## Bayley <3

Oh boy I look foward to getting home tonight to see Eva


----------



## DJ2334

This match is fucking epic already. Holy fuck D:

But why so many commercials during this epicness? Wtf?


----------



## Crasp

Interesting that Cameron had a better match in her NXT debut than Eva has ever had. Will have to wait to see Cameron face someone that isn't Asuka though 'cause that girl can probably get a ***1/2 match out of a sack of onions.


----------



## THANOS

Legit BOSS said:


> *Wow, poor buildup aside, NXT really knows how to make title matches a big deal. I love how they dimmed the lights. The main roster needs to start doing this.*
> 
> 
> *I saw you on the lurker list and thought that would bring you out of hiding :lel*


Lol yeah man, there seems to be an anti-movement against him as of late, so I'll gladly contribute when someone else is giving him the praise he deserves!


----------



## Tempest

Damn these commercials!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Fallaway Slam to Samoan Drop*


----------



## thegockster

NakNak said:


> Can you please describe how the entrance was it? Or there is a video of it?
> 
> Btw, Eva is still shit. Asuka is a boss. Gable & Jordan...yes :grin2: Mechanics/VV next week, awesome. Bayley & Hype Bros are a fitting pairing XD
> 
> How was Crews/Bálor?


Don't know how to post videos on here but if you go to this link and go down 3 videos and you will find it 

https://twitter.com/search?f=videos&vertical=default&q=wwebalor&src=rela


----------



## Tempest

This match is freakin awesome!


----------



## Callisto

DJ2334 said:


> Lmao, you Eva lovers will be saying the same shit in 5 years when she still continues to be horrible in the ring. It's been about 3 years and still 0 improvement. Give it up.


She's only trained a few months out of said three years Sherlock


----------



## DJ2334

Now THAT was wrestling. Epic. I haven't seen Crews ability on the mic yet, but I'm definitely a fan of his in ring work.


----------



## Donnie

BAW GAWD JOE HAS KILLED FINN FOR GODS SAKE THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Corbin gettin DAT HEAT :drose. Comin through like fuck y'all, let me in the main event.*


----------



## thegockster

Heel turn Joe


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Pretty meh NXT for me this week, had to skip to the end of the ME.

- Cameron seems much improved; definitely better than Eva
- Speaking of Eva-- apparently they ran out of people to job to her so they debuted Marley to do the job.. who is also much better than Eva.
- the only real highlight this week was the JJ and Gable promo-- loved the WGTT reference.


----------



## Crasp

So. A Fatal 4-way it is then?


----------



## DJ2334

Callisto said:


> She's only trained a few months out of said three years Sherlock


She's signed by World Wrestling Entertainment. The number 1 Wrestling promotion in the world...and she's only trained for a "few months"? And that's supposed to make me feel sorry for her or give her a chance? Yea, fuck that. She's terrible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*3 weeks too late Joe ut. Does anyone want to explain how this was a better idea than doing it during the Dusty Classic with everyone watching?*


----------



## TripleG

Big episode tonight! How did it go? 


- Asuka Vs. Cameron = Oh hey. Cameron still has a job. I didn't know that. Well her job here was punching bag and Asuka gets another dominant win. Good to see! 

- Dawson and Wilder being a dick to Carmella was entertaining. Tag team division with feuds...I like it! 

- Jordan and Gable can't call themselves The World's Greatest Tag Team? Awwww, lol. "What if we challenged the greatest tag team in NXT history?" "Jason, we can't wrestle ourselves" LOL!!! I love these guys! Tag Team Division with personalities...I love it!!! 

- Bull Dempsey Vs. Angelo Dawkins = I don't mind the new Bull Fit spin with Dempsey...but this squash was a bit meh. Just didn't leave much of an impression. 

- Vaudevillains promo = Always nice to see those guys. I have a funny feeling they are dropping the titles next week though. I haven't read the spoilers, so I don't know for sure, but I'm getting the feeling. 

- Bayley teaming with The Hype Bros...oh no. Bayley, you're too good for them. Come on! 

- Eva Marie is back...ok, you know what. If they can get Eva to a point where she's passable on a regular basis, they can do something with that heat. She is just so easy to hate. 

- So Emma is going to be fed to Asuka next. You know what? The Tag and Divas divisions are really deep with characters and feuds going off into different directions. It's impressive. 

- Balor Vs. Crews for the NXT Title = First and foremost, yes, I did mark out for Bloody Sunday. This was a fun back and forth hard hitting match. Cobrin coming out and causing the no contest is something I can live with. We have a Corbin/Crews feud now, which is fine I guess. Joe turning heel was needed as with Owens and Breeze on the main roster, NXT desperately needs some top heels. 

Overall, a fine episode of NXT. We got heavy showcasing for the Women and the Tag Teams and we got some storyline progression out of the main event that will lead to a big main event in Joe/Balor. Good stuff.


----------



## thegockster

Fatal 4 way which will lead to Balor/Joe & Corbin/Crews feuds down the line


----------



## Buster Baxter

Fun episode! We are getting Finn Vs Joe and Corbin Vs Crews, no complaints here. I wouldn't mind a fatal 4 way tbh, but it looks like they are gonna go with singles matches.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Finally the REAL SAMOA JOE. The one who dominated ROH and went undefeated in TNA for a long time/wore the blood of Daniels on a towel for months. Epic shit. 4 Way at TakeOver?*


----------



## Suede & Velvet

Everything Asuka does is perfection. She stole the show.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Main event could have been an awesome match with a finish. Love how they were doing a lot of call and response with Balor and Crews. The ending was weird, although I assume it either sets up Balor/Joe and Crews/Corbin, or a fatal four way. It would have been more seamless if Joe turned at the finish of the Dusty Rhodes Classic, he could have blamed it on Finn showing off and his desire for the title. 

Eva was meh at best. I don't even know who she was facing, but I enjoyed her more. 

Asuka was awesome as always, and Cameron seemed better than I remember. If she really went out and trained or something to get better, then good for her! 

Love Jordan and Gable's promo, was one of the highlights of the show. They work so well together, and their semi awkwardness during the promo was fantastic. But it sucks that of all the people to team with Bayley, it's the Hype Bros.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I like to see Asuka's finisher be the jumping armbar. The crowd pop for that.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Did anyone else hear the guy in the crowd at the end? - 'Joe did what Joe had to do!'


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Chad Gable will become my favorite wrestler, I can feel it. Guy has only been wrestling for a year and is that good. Add to the fact that he's paying homage to the wrestling god (Dan Gable) with his name. Also if I told him he had great hips he would know exactly what I mean and not be weird about it. Seriously though awesome potential.


----------



## Lazyking

Sarcasm1 said:


> I like to see Asuka's finisher be the jumping armbar. The crowd pop for that.


same. it looks awesome and doesn't take forever to lock in.

Good episode of NXT. liked Joe's turn.

I did this to you!


----------



## PeepShow

Legit BOSS said:


> *3 weeks too late Joe ut. Does anyone want to explain how this was a better idea than doing it during the Dusty Classic with everyone watching?*


Haven't watched the episode yet but Twitter spoiled it for me, so I figured I'd hop in here and give my two cents on this. I'm guessing they didn't do it then as to "overshadow" the moment of their victory or the main event. Who knows though. I don't think it's too big of a deal.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Disappointed after all that time of waiting they let Gionna debut as a local competitor against Eva Maria.


----------



## Callisto

DJ2334 said:


> She's signed by World Wrestling Entertainment. The number 1 Wrestling promotion in the world...and she's only trained for a "few months"? And that's supposed to make me feel sorry for her or give her a chance? Yea, fuck that. She's terrible.


There's this new concept where employees have other obligations which may or may not hinder the from doing other things.

Wasn't aware being patient meant you needed to "make me feel sorry for her or give her a chance". She's going to see success regardless so not sure what the point of that was?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I feel bad for the Eva marks because they're married to the gimmick now and Eva isn't getting any better. She got out performed by both Marley and Cameron in the same night. Dana, Alexa and Carmella had long surpassed her and Nia will soon as well. With Devin getting released the only PC original female I could see her ending up better than is Sara Lee.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PeepShow said:


> Haven't watched the episode yet but Twitter spoiled it for me, so I figured I'd hop in here and give my two cents on this. I'm guessing they didn't do it then as to "overshadow" the moment of their victory or the main event. Who knows though. I don't think it's too big of a deal.


*That's why they shouldn't have won in the first place. It's dumb because:

A. Their win went nowhere. The main event segwayed into a random Battle Royal.
B. Gable and Jordan could have used that momentum to solidify themselves as the greatest tag team in the eyes of all the casuals who only show up for live specials.

So in the end, we got the same result with less benefits. *


----------



## Lazyking

And as a result of not giving Gable and Jordan the dusty classic win they've had to bring other teams to put them over.

if Cam got her wrestling down she'd be a fave of mine.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Gionna debuting :mark: :mark:


----------



## PeepShow

Legit BOSS said:


> *That's why they shouldn't have won in the first place. It's dumb because:
> 
> A. Their win went nowhere. The main event segwayed into a random Battle Royal.
> B. Gable and Jordan could have used that momentum to solidify themselves as the greatest tag team in the eyes of all the casuals who only show up for live specials.
> 
> So in the end, we got the same result with less benefits. *


Fair enough. I completely agree that Jordan and Gable should have won. Love them to death. But I just imagine they didn't want the NXT Champ to look bad and take a lose. So that's why it was dragged out. I can't imagine J&G not being in a much bigger spot, if not champs by Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. I

Callisto said:


> Didnt know Rome was built in a day. Learn something new everyday


Rome was built by builders. They didn't hire an idiot with red hair to stumble around falling over equipment.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

PeepShow said:


> Fair enough. I completely agree that Jordan and Gable should have won. Love them to death. But I just imagine they didn't want the NXT Champ to look bad and take a lose. So that's why it was dragged out. I can't imagine J&G not being in a much bigger spot, if not champs by Wrestlemania.


They had no place being in the tournament in the first place or at least put them both with younger guys who could've benefited from the exposure and experience of a veteran partner that would've took the loss to protect them.


----------



## Mr. I

Legit BOSS said:


> *That's why they shouldn't have won in the first place. It's dumb because:
> 
> A. Their win went nowhere. The main event segwayed into a random Battle Royal.
> B. Gable and Jordan could have used that momentum to solidify themselves as the greatest tag team in the eyes of all the casuals who only show up for live specials.
> 
> So in the end, we got the same result with less benefits. *


Gable and Jordan were made by the tournament. They did not need to win to do that. You are acting like they haven't become total superstars in NXT since Takeover.

They wanted the two top faces to win the tournament and have a nice celebration segment with the Rhodes family and the trophy. You're trying to read all these extra stuff they "had" to do, which they did not. 
It did have the added benefit of giving Finn and Joe more of a connection, so the turn would mean more, but the goal on Takeover night was to get to the after-match stuff, not to clog it up with swerves.

Sometimes you just do a feel good segment. If it didn't make you feel good, that's your problem, and it doesn't mean they were wrong for doing it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

PeepShow said:


> Fair enough. I completely agree that Jordan and Gable should have won. Love them to death.


To be honest, I thought Enzo & Cass were the perfect candidates to win.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*ASUKA vs. Cameron*: Cameron has always been good on the mic and had good facials, but tonight she really showed she could sell. ASUKA was great as usual.

*Gable/JJ segment*: 









* vs.*











*BOOK IT!*

*Bull vs. Angelo Dawkins*: Squash match.

*Eva Marie vs. Marley*: Nice to finally see Marley/Gionna. I liked that hip toss into a Michinoku driver. Marley showed promise for someone who hasn't been training very long (maybe a year if that). Eva did better than I expected. This was the first match it looked like Eva was calling the action. The reverse STO looked kind of off, but It's a lot better than her doing the sliced bread. 

*Crews vs. Balor*:These two work extremely well off of each other, way better than I could have ever imagined. Looks like this match was just a teaser and Finn will likely be facing Samoa Joe at Takeover London now, which is fine with me. I really enjoyed what I saw from Apollo and Finn and I think they can have a match of the year candidate, so I think it's a lot smarter to keep building to that match and allow Apollo to be more over when that match eventually happens. Even in the match tonight It was clear the fans were clearly more on the side of Finn, which is understandable, so Apollo still needs to get the crowd more on his side. 

Fun episode of NXT.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> They had no place being in the tournament in the first place or at least put them both with younger guys who could've benefited from the exposure and experience of a veteran partner that would've took the loss to protect them.


*Right? The point of the tournament should've been to showcase the Tag Team Division, not job them all out to randomly paired main eventers.*


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL this guy I'm talking to on FB said Finn should have turned heel instead of Joe. I said "why?" and he didn't even answer me, he just said "we haven't had a NXT Champion who was heel".

I just said "Kevin Owens?" lol :lol How could you forget him, he was champion before Finn was lol.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Great show. 

the tag division is heating up.


Eva reminds me of a female ZZ


Main event was great. Baron Corbin is a badass. Joes turn was amazing 


9/10


----------



## safc-scotty

Wait, so Finn just randomly leaves his title hanging up in the changing room? Good thing :ambrose4 isn't on NXT as we all know he loves stealing titles that don't belong to him!


----------



## PeepShow

Got around to watching the episode. Fun stuff. 

Cameron in NXT though? LOOOOOOOL. No thanks. But if NXT and the women down there can get her to improve, then it's whatever. Hell, Asuka seemed to do just that. Great asskicking and about as fun a Cameron match as you can get. But not quite as good as Melina/Alicia Fox. 

Dash and Dawson are so good. Can't wait for the tag title match next week. 

Speaking of so good. Jordan and Gable. <3 
Jordan: "How about we wrestle the most dominant tag team in NXT history?"
Gable: "But...Jason...We can't wrestle ourselves..." :lol

Ughhh. Hype Bros. Guess I can't be too surprised they'll be Bayley's partners with J&G seemingly in a new short program with The Ascension and The Vaudevillians preoccupied with Dash and Dawson. 

And speaking of ughhh. NXT has not missed Eva Marie. I will say her opponent was cute as fuck and was decent in the ring. Hope we get to see more of her. 

Main event was sooooo fun and had such a good atmosphere for a 10 minute match. So much pace and good action. Not sure what the purpose was of Corbin interfering. I don't mind the Joe turn, but it DOES seem kinda weird it happened tonight. Perhaps they're setting up for a Fatal 4 Way for Takeover London? Who knows, but that was a fun main event even with the interference and an overall really fun show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@PeepShow *Eva's opponent's name is Marley, aka Gianna Daddio. A lot of people have been looking forward to her debut, and I can see why. She's going to be my new Dana.*


----------



## Chiller88

This was a pretty decent episode that was capped off by a good main event and an interesting angle that followed.

Asuka vs. Cameron was a fine little exhibition for Asuka. The stream froze at one point for me, but I gotta say, Cameron didn't look bad here. Definitely interested in seeing more of her improvement. Asuka continues to be awesome and easily one of my favorites, male or female, in NXT.

Bull vs. Dawkins was whatever, wasn't really paying full attention. Didn't care for Fulton abandoning Dawkins as these two haven't been teaming long at all. 

Eva vs. Marley was whatever also. I really want to like Eva as she seems to have enough personality to make her a good heel, but she is still very sloppy and awkward in the ring. That Marley girl was pretty good though, and her repping New Jersey hard in the match has me a fan of her's already. Plus, she's extremely cute lol.

The show had a few nice backstage segments, particularly the Jordan/Gable promo. I really really like these guys in and out of the ring, they're just so fun to watch. Not too long ago, I thought they should do a match between Jordan and Gable and the Ascension to give Jordan and Gable a big win to further establish themselves as contenders for the title and to see that just might actually go through with it makes me happy (and smart because I called it lol.)

The main event between Balor and Crews, which is what the show really centered around as it took up nearly half of the show, really delivered. I thought the two put on a heck of a match with some nice physical offense from both men. Them dimming the lights for the introductions was a cool touch as well. I didn't like the finish though, not because I dislike DQ finishes because I think that they can be done right, but because it came at a point when I thought the match was really just picking up. I really would like to see a rematch between the two with a clean finish. The finish saw Baron Corbin attacking both guys, including sending Crews into the ring steps which took him out for the rest of the show. Then Samoa Joe comes in to make the save for his partner, Balor. Corbin leaves, delighted at the damage he did to Balor and Crews. As Balor tries to recover, Joe attacks Balor and delivers a Muscle Buster. His motives become clear when he picks the NXT Championship belt and lays it across Balor's body. Interesting turn here. I figured that these two would eventually face each for the belt so it's nice that they're starting to really develop this feud. Really looking forward to it.

Again, this was an overall okay episode. Much of it didn't really do much for me, but the backstage segments, the main event, and the closing angle made this a solid episode.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> @PeepShow *Eva's opponent's name is Marley, aka Gianna Daddio. A lot of people have been looking forward to her debut, and I can see why. She's going to be my new Dana.*


Lel does that mean that you're abandoning Dana?


----------



## Donnie

Legit BOSS said:


> @PeepShow *Eva's opponent's name is Marley, aka Gianna Daddio. A lot of people have been looking forward to her debut, and I can see why. She's going to be my new Dana.*


----------



## GetDown




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lel does that mean that you're abandoning Dana?


*No, she's still one of my favorites, but I always support the athletic and charismatic models.*


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I liked the show but Joe should have beat the shit out of Finn with a bunch of chairs like he did Daniels in 2005.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> *No, she's still one of my favorites, but I always support the athletic and charismatic models.*


Me too. I also support white hoodrats so she's double trouble.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Me too. I also support white hoodrats so she's double trouble.


*Yeah, and Dana's over with just about everybody already, so I'll donate my super marking to someone who needs it. Lol @ WWE labeling her "local competitor" when she has a freakin contract. The dislikes and comments on that video are hilarious.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> *Yeah, and Dana's over with just about everybody already, so I'll donate my super marking to someone who needs it. Lol @ WWE labeling her "local competitor" when she has a freakin contract. The dislikes and comments on that video are hilarious.*


Yea more of WWE insulting people's intelligence. She's got 8,000 Twitter followers without a verified account, surely some people were going to notice it was her.


----------



## jacobrgroman

just started the show.

I love watching ASUKA kill bitches.

the mechanics are legit bad asses and I love it.

also, I *cannot wait* for the inevitable feud with them and gable/jordan. "we can't wrestle ourselves."

more as show continues...


----------



## jacobrgroman

ok finished.

marley looked good in her first on screen match.

agree with @Chiller88. balor/crews was fun but thought the main event was just starting to pick up before the dusty-ness happened. oh well, maybe we'll get a longer match in the future.

even though I was spoiled the joe turn was still a surprise and a well needed change in the main event picture. I'd still like to see balor turn too but from the looks of it we might have to wait.

also, looks like we're slowly getting a card for LONDON worked out. balor/joe, crews/corbin, emma/asuka, (maybe) TWGTT part II/mechanics?


----------



## AngryConsumer

It's literally laughable at how bad Eva Marie is in the ring. From her in-ring work, to her mannerisms and acting skills. 

Great and all that she's generating so much heel heat but you at least have to show progression in doing so. Not just simply showing up, surviving a four-minute match with a limited amount of moves and being shown up even in victory.


----------



## Crasp

Legit BOSS said:


> *Yeah, and Dana's over with just about everybody already, so I'll donate my super marking to someone who needs it. *


I don't think you'll need to worry about that. She'll get over far quicker than Dana did.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

It's so weird seeing someone (Asuka) actually being correctly built up as the next big babyface. WWE have sucked at that for a long time.


----------



## blackholeson

TheAverageMuta said:


> It's so weird seeing someone (Asuka) actually being correctly built up as the next big babyface. WWE have sucked at that for a long time.


She has more to do with it than the WWE does. Asuka is the most talented star in the ring not named Bryan, or Cesaro.


----------



## Callisto

Ithil said:


> Rome was built by builders.


Thank you bearer of obviousness for that tidbit



> They didn't hire an idiot with red hair to stumble around falling over equipment.


They sought Kendrick and NXT trainers to get the job done. Point?


----------



## Old School Icons

NXT this week...

Asuka Vs Cameron can be summed up by this.






Cameron did ok to survive that painful looking offense.

Two tag team promos in a row.

Mechanics are a nasty piece of work and this came across very well. Wonder if they will put the belts on them next week? The wheelchair was a nice touch.

Jordan/Gable though... :Rollins absolutely cracked up at this promo. "We can't wrestle ourselves". These two have incredible chemistry in and out of the ring, some going after being put together not that long ago. 

BullFit beat MVP cosplay.

Liked the way Crews looked at the belt, little things like that added to the title match later.

VaudeVillains added hype to the tag title match next week. Simon Gotch was pretty good on the mic here.

The only thing about the Bayley/Hype bros promo that was memorable was another good Corey Graves commentary line.

"With friends like that... sometimes its just better not to have friends" :Rollins

Eva Marie Vs... well they didn't introduce her so :lol 

That fan plant in the front row... most forced thing in NXT history :HA

Nothing really to write about, it was a slow Eva Marie match. Her opponent looked more impressive if anything, not sure that was the intention. 

Emma and Dana talking about Asuka was fine. Those two have become quite a fun duo to watch together. 

Onto the Main Event. Liked how they presented the pre match introductions for a different look to it. 

Main Event was very good but the ad breaks broke up the match for me which was unfortunate, inexcusable for a taped show. 

Its a pity we didn't get a proper finish but Corbin coming down I was fine with as it kept Crews strong for a while longer before his first loss. 

Samoa Joe turning was not exactly a surprise to me but I still liked it a lot.

Wouldn't mind seeing a Fatal Four Way at the UK takeover between Corbin/Joe/Balor/Crews but I suspect they will split up into respective singles matches instead. 

So an ok show, solid main event and more Jordan/Gable awesomness.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Did my damnedest to avoid spoilers while pulling up this thread, so here goes nothing...

*Asuka vs. Cameron*
I like Asuka's entrance a lot. It makes her seem like a big deal, which she is. I'm not sure how it would play in front of a larger crowd of casuals, but in front of the NXT audience, it's a winner.

Holy shit, that Cameron heat. :ti

Holy shit, that Cameron ass. :datass

Cameron trying to heel it up as she's walking down the aisle, but she can't help but crack a smile about being back. I'm not sure this stint is going to last too long if she can't even hold down basic heel mannerisms.

Cameron trying to slap Asuka, only to get taken down into an armbar was a clever spot. You can do things like that when you have a worker of Asuka's caliber. They should have her make someone tap to the armbar at some point to establish it as a serious threat. Right now, everyone escapes or gets to the ropes.

It's not credible that Cameron is giving Asuka trouble, let alone getting consecutive 2 counts on her.

Asuka taunting her opponents mannerisms is just the best. Cameron's response: "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!" in a voice that sounded an awful lot like an actual pterodactyl's cry.

HIGH. IMPACT. ASS. TO FACE. That's the first time that move has looked vicious instead of ridiculous. Looks like the key might be having Asuka catch her opponent coming off the ropes. Second one didn't look as good. Also not a fan of her slapping her own ass after delivering it. Just makes it look goofy. But meh.

"REST IN PEACE!" chant for Cameron, and Asuka ends it with the Asuka Lock, which I'm not entirely sold on as a finisher. It doesn't look vicious. Maybe it just hasn't been sold well. Otherwise, though, I thought Cameron did a solid job of selling this match. However, her getting in any sort of sustained offense on Asuka brought down the match and really kind of made Asuka look weak (and, by the transitive property, anyone she's already beaten). It's fine if they want to make Cameron look resilient by having her last a few minutes against Asuka, but it should have been far more one-sided.

*Carmella and Dash & Dawson segment*
Cass's selling from last week: still impressive. I bought that he was legit hurt. Hope they don't work the injury angle for too long. But I'm glad that they're giving a reason to push Enzo & Cass to the side while they give other guys a chance rather than just ignoring them or jobbing them out. It's a smart way to go, as they look to build up the rest of the division.

For what it's worth, Dash & Dawson continue to be amusing heels in backstage segments. And I love that they're actual giving guys like them mic time. Amazing how that's all it really takes.

*Bull Dempsey vs. Angelo Dawkins*
Well, if Dawkins wasn't already screwed enough in this one, he had to go and do the Lil' B cooking dance. So, now he's cursed too. You done fucked up, Angelo.

Dawkins with the double headbands to hide his receding hairline, even though he's 25. :mj2

Bull gets how to work the crowd. Who'd have thought he'd be such a natural face?

I get that Bull is supposed to be Hulking up or whatever, but Angelo Dawkins has the most unconvincing offense I've seen since, um... Cameron. :lmao

Dawkins's "CURSED" headband falls off. I TOLD YOU NOT TO FUCK WITH LIL' B, YOUNG MAN!

I'm glad they're giving Bull something to do. It's against two guys that I couldn't care less about, but I'm assuming they'll have him face Sawyer Fulton in the coming weeks? Whatever. :draper2

*Vaudevillains promo*
Not a lot to say about this one. I'm glad Aiden English put over Dash & Dawson as a threat. Decent enough promo on his part. Fine stuff from Gotch as well. Nothing to write home about, though, which is part of the reason why I've had a hard time vibing with the Vaudevillains tag title reign so far. They just haven't been particularly exciting. Maybe that'll ramp up if their feud with Dash & Dawson gets heated. One can only hope.

*Bayley promo*
I forgot about the 6-man tag match. I'm excited for this o—and it's the Hype Bros, never mind. I mean, it makes sense from a character standpoint, I suppose, but ugh.

Is it just me or does Zack Ryder look swoll? Wellness violation incoming, or just putting in work in the weight room?

*Eva Marie vs. Some unnamed girl from my area code Marley*
Eva actually looks great in the white ring gear. All that talk about her looking like a star? Well, for once, she actually does. She should keep this ring gear. It's much better than what she usually wears. The combination of white with her tan skin and red hair just works.

She just made the championship belt motion. :lmao

At first, I thought she was wrestling a waitress from Buffalo Wild Wings. Then I actually read what her opponent's jersey said. REPPIN' THE 201! LET'S GO! NORTH JERSEY IN THE FUCKING HOUSE!

(Still haven't been told what this girl's name is, but I'm all about her now.)

Back of her jersey says "GARDEN STATE REPRESENT." Damn right!

Small "Please retire" chant for Eva Marie. Glad to see the Full Sail crowd reads my posts on Wrestling Forum dot com. :side:

Whoa. Bergen County's got some moves. Still doesn't have a name yet, but that was pretty impressive.

"Please don't hurt her!" chant from the crowd... which I just realized wasn't meant to be taken in kayfabe. :lol

I was about to say that Eva Marie's looked much, much better on offense in this match, and then she went and delivered a godawful medium boot that elicited a "What was that?" chant from the crowd. At any rate, her selling still needs a ton of work. She then followed it up with a new finisher(?) that also looked pretty sloppy. Still an improvement over her awful Sliced Bread #2, though, so if they're changing things up, that's a good thing.

In all, she showed some improvement this week, but when she's bad, she's awful. If she doesn't iron out the egregious botches, it's going to be hard to justify trotting her out there each week, even as she shows improvement in general. We never did get a name for her opponent, who was actually pretty good. I'll look it up after the main event. Not sure if she'll get a chance because of the similarities between her and Carmella, but they could always just overhaul her gimmick if they bring her aboard.

*Emma and Dana Brooke promo*
I just noticed that Emma and Dana Brooke are actually dressed like grown women. Are they the only ones on the entire NXT roster who don't just wear t-shirts when they're walking around? It kinda makes them stand out — in a good way, though. Makes them seem a little bit above it all.

Emma refusing to make eye contact with Tom (or look in the general direction of the camera) while answering his question about Asuka was a nice touch. Dana calling Asuka 'childish' for patting her on the head was amusing and a good character moment, based on everything we know about Dana at this point. Love that kind of consistency in the writing.

Dana showing bravado and saying she wants to face Asuka again is also good. And then Emma's complete confidence saying she's got next makes her look strong. I just wonder where it's coming from since she's been scared out of her mind every time she's actually encountered Asuka lately. It will be interesting to watch her facial expressions next time they meet, since Emma's always got that aspect on lockdown.

*Finn Balor vs. Apollo Crews for the NXT Championship*
Hey, where did that Eva Marie fan go? Was she a plant, or did she just retreat back into the crowd? 

There's no way they added that intro to Balor's theme if he's not turning heel. None. It's gotta be happening. God, I hope it's happening. Maybe not tonight, but at some point in the near, near future. Totally different entrance too, apart from the posing. Tell me I'm not going crazy here.

Mood lighting for the NXT Championship match introductions. :mark:

Pretty sure that was a "Both these guys!" chant from the crowd to start the match. :lol

Apollo's agility working for him early. That kip-up out of the headscissors was lightning quick. Ugghhhhhhhh. Commercial break to start the championship match? Come on. :no:

You guys, Balor's kind of wrestling a decently heelish match so far... And the announcers are talking about how it's gotta be frustrating for Finn how all the attention has been on Apollo ever since he debuted... I'm just going to keep sitting here sipping my damn tea until this becomes reality.

This is a really fun match so far. Pretty solid psychology, and these guys are just a good match for each other.

*UUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.*

That one was for Baron Corbin's interference.

*UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.*

That's for Samoa Joe turning heel. Just the wrong decision. Makes almost no sense storyline-wise and yet is also the obvious choice. Why go this route? What a disappointment.

Wrong kid died.

*Other Thoughts:*
-"Look at those two guys, man... That right there. That's the World's Greatest Tag T—" "WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA... You don't say that. Remember?" :lmao








-Gable & Jordan vs. The Ascension could be an interesting match. Another creative way of getting guys over without cannibalizing the division.
-"So sick." :lol
-Who are "Bennett" and "Danilo"? Also, why does Cass have a locker assigned when he's supposedly on the shelf?
-Graves on the Hype Bros: "With friends like that, sometimes it's just better not to have friends." :lol
-Ugh.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Fiddy's take, after another random break (yay rhyme):

Asuka vs. Cameron
Asuka is amazing, and Cameron is just kinda there, she wasn't awful but she wasn't great. Thought Asuka was going to legit kill her at one point so it's all good. "stop, stop, he's already dead" clip has already been invoked here so all that needed to be said has been said

Carmella/Dash and Dawson segment was pretty great because Dash and Dawson are awesome old school heels. rip vaudvillains.

Jordan and Gable are _almost_ cringeworthy but they never really cross that line and their promos are enjoyable... 

Bull Dempsey vs. Angelo Dawkins
My big two takeaways from this match:
"Bull's new music sucks"
"WHAT IS WRONG WITH THAT MAN'S HEAD!?"
also who cares about a Fulton/Dawkins feud? 

Bayley/Hype Bros
OH MY GOD I HATE THEM SO MUCH I HATE YOU MOJO RAWLEY I HATE YOU ZACK RYDER AND NOW I CANT EVEN LIKE YOU NOW BAYLEY
Bay, plz listen to the scary man with tattoos, corey graves, he may be scary but his words are wise, "With friends like that sometimes it's just better not to have friends"

Eva Marie vs Nameless Girl from New Jersey (Marley)
Thank god they kept Marley/Daddio nameless because this match was awful and I have no idea what the last few moves were that Eva hit on her... Maybe it's innovative offense, or maybe she's just awful...  I TRIED TO LOVE YOU EVA MARIE buy you are unlovable and unredeemable. rip.

Finn vs Crews:
Pretty good match and the crowd was HOT. Saw the ending coming from 500 miles away... should be a good match when all 4 go at it in London or whatever happens with this.


----------



## chargebeam

- *Asuka *was fucking impressive, as always. That slap converted to an armbar was my favourite spot of the night. Holy cow!
- *Eva Marie vs Gionna Daddio* was disappointing because of the ending. Gionna was WAY better than her in every level, even in looks. Damn, she was gorgeous. I hope we see more of Gionna. The _"Please don't hurt her!"_ chants made me laugh.
- NXT title: wow! *Apollo vs Finn *was off to a great start before the interruption. This is gonna be killer as a Takeover main-event.


----------



## RiverFenix

RetepAdam. said:


> -Who are "Bennett" and "Danilo"?


Referees.


----------



## Mr. I

Callisto said:


> Thank you bearer of obviousness for that tidbit
> 
> 
> 
> They sought Kendrick and NXT trainers to get the job done. Point?


Trainers can't work miracles. They couldn't make the Great Khali good, and they can't make Eva Marie good.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Asuka ate Cameron alive, and Cameron is not AS bad as she was before. She did a good job selling. So that's good on her part.

Those stiff back fists from Asuka though.* :banderas


----------



## Callisto

Ithil said:


> Trainers can't work miracles. They couldn't make the Great Khali good, and they can't make Eva Marie good.


Solid argument you got there, comparing a 7'1" man with glass for knees to a woman who's 12 years younger and of average height and exceptional health. I didn't realize the similarities.


----------



## bonkertons

I really enjoyed last night's episode. I actually thought Cameron did a good job against Asuka - took some stiff strikes. Dash/Dawson and Gable/JJ just hyping up what is going to be the greatest tag team rivalry in NXT history. Balor vs Crews was awesome for what it was, and Joe turning was needed.

They're setting themselves up for some epic cards down the line.


----------



## Bullydully

Just caught up with the last two weeks of NXT. Jordan/Gable/Gargano/Ciampa stole the show last week, what a brilliant tag team match. Jordan/Gable are stars. Joe/Breeze was very good too. Dash and Dawson making a statement on Enzo and Cass with that disgustingly brutal attack made them look legit as fuck. Fantastic despicable heel booking there. GREAT show last week. 

What about the ending of this weeks show? Boy was that EPIC. One of the best and most chaotic endings I've seen in NXT. Balor/Crews were having such a phenomenal match, you could feel the excitement all the way through. It ended in DQ but I really loved the Corbin inteference, showed continuity from the final two in the battle Royal, and perfectly sets up a Crews/Corbin match for Takeover. Although predictable, Joe's turn was amazingly executed. I'm so damn hyped for Joe/Balor. NXT is unreal!


----------



## Vlad Balashov

I am going to get some serious hatred here, but there is something about Asuka that I do not enjoy. She does some of the weirdest mannerisms when she is taunting/ copying her opponents. She no longer feels like a face to me. Her mannerisms scream psycho heel. Granted, she is very talented in the ring, but she is just too spastic. It's ok to be fast paced in a match, but sometimes you need to slow down and just feel the moment. Cameron actually impressed me a bit. She rushed a little bit at one point, but she has greatly improved from what I can tell.

Eva was Eva.

The tag division just keeps getting better and better, and I just can't wait to see Jordan/Gable in action next week. I am also excited for the Championship match between Dash and Dawson and the Vaudevillains. This is how you build up a division full of talent. 

The main event was done well. I still don't like the blank expression on Finn's face with his entrance though. It makes him look out of breath and confused. Great match. The fed off of each other very well, and Corbin did a fine job as well. He is inexperienced, but I think he is starting to get it. Joe of course does what Joe knows how to do. Good show overall.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

I think it'll be a Fatal Fourway for the title. Not sure you want Corbin (who lost his last PPV singles match) or Crews (who is still new) to take a loss at this point, also keeps both in the hunt.

Corbin vs Crews should be saved for a title match next year.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Callisto said:


> Solid argument you got there, comparing a 7'1" man with glass for knees to a woman who's 12 years younger and of average height and exceptional health. I didn't realize the similarities.


The comparison is based on them being the 2 worst "wrestlers" to ever be signed to WWE. The difference is he sucked due to physical limitations whereas Eva sucks because she's just not cut out for this.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Only just got round to watching this week's ep, few pointers...

Asuka is badass, the pace she wrestles at is phenomenal. Asuka vs Emma down the line should be excellent.
Really like Scott Dawson, very decent on the mic. Has a bit of Kevin Owens about him as well, his character comes across as a pure arsehole.
Another top promo by Gable & Jordan, Gable hilarious as usual.
Eva Marie is laughable, as for Gionna nice to see her debut, looked better than Eva in more ways than one 
Good main event until it was spoilt, Apollo Crews impressed me. Corbin is pure badass, I actually think he is almost ready for a title reign.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

3 best things about NXT this week.

1. That main event was a great tv match. Despite Boring Corbin ruining it.
2. Asuka's the best woman to ever sign with NXT.
3. Cameron's ass.


----------



## King In The North

I love Asuka pretty much being the best of Japanese wrestling and bringing it to the 'E. With her strong style wrestling and being the female Nakamura in terms of energy and in ring presence. She's very quickly become one of my favorite in th company.

I did like Marley's little bits of offense.. How long till they stick her with Enzo/Cass/Carmella? Otherwise she'll have to lose the j's and get some boots.

Main Event was exciting and it did feel like Corbin robbed us from an amazing finish. Joe turn was needed, but executed well. I know Bálor's reign has gotten a lot of heat, but this was booked pretty well.


----------



## Geeee

Holy crap! A storyline! Commentary was a little rough for this segment. These guys need to watch some JR to see how to sell a heel turn.


----------



## Piers

So people now like Dempsey because he acknowledges he is fat and makes fun of it ? I might have missed it because he was gone for a few weeks before he started his Bullsh... Fit gimmick but he looks he hasn't lost a gram.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Jerichoholic62 said:


> So people now like Dempsey because he acknowledges he is fat and makes fun of it ? I might have missed it because he was gone for a few weeks before he started his Bullsh... Fit gimmick but he looks he hasn't lost a gram.


Gotta give credit where credit is due. The Bullfit segments were funny and got the crowd behind him. And the gimmick is funnier if he remains fat.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

What I enjoyed this week

- Asukas lightning fast takedown at the start, I need to see that again in slo-mo.
- Cameron not tapping out of the other submission hold which led to the double backhand and nasty kick spot.
- Gable and Jordans in-joke comparing themselves to Haas & Benjamin.
- Dawson & Wilders promo
- Annoying for Corbin to run in when he did as the match was just getting into the 3rd act but I suppose it means Crews is still unbeaten. The Joe heel turn has been on the cards as soon as they put those two together.

The Meh

- Eva Marie. Do the powers that be think she is getting booed for her kayfabe heel persona or that the Full Sail crowd can see that she can't work too well but has the kind of traditional "Diva" look. Someone commented about her new attire, kind of looks like Sasha lite with the flame red hair to boot.
- Bull Fit, the whole gimmick reminds me a lot of Hack Myers from ECW in '95. Surely this guy won't ever make it to the main roster, and if he does it will be as a squash boy.


----------



## KC Armstrong

- Gable & Jordan with another hilarious promo, they're easily my favorite thing about NXT (actually all of WWE when Brock isn't there)

- I don't even know what to say about Eva Marie's performance. I have defended her on many occasions, but this time I just can't. She actually looked like she regressed during her "me time"/shooting Total Divas. It was sloppy, all over the place and what in the blue hell was that finisher supposed to be? While the Full Sail crowd often annoys the shit out of me, the "That was stupid" chant after the finish was absolutely appropriate in this situation. 

- Main event was really good, but unfortunately I find myself not caring about Balor anymore. Apollo, of course, has yet to give me any reason to care about him at all.


----------



## Piers

Just watched the whole show, my god what a shitty finish the Eva Marie / Marley match had, fans were actually laughing in the first row


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Vlad Balashov said:


> I am going to get some serious hatred here, but there is something about Asuka that I do not enjoy. She does some of the weirdest mannerisms when she is taunting/ copying her opponents. She no longer feels like a face to me. *Her mannerisms scream psycho heel.* Granted, she is very talented in the ring, but she is just too spastic. It's ok to be fast paced in a match, but sometimes you need to slow down and just feel the moment. Cameron actually impressed me a bit. She rushed a little bit at one point, but she has greatly improved from what I can tell.
> 
> Eva was Eva.
> 
> The tag division just keeps getting better and better, and I just can't wait to see Jordan/Gable in action next week. I am also excited for the Championship match between Dash and Dawson and the Vaudevillains. This is how you build up a division full of talent.
> 
> The main event was done well. I still don't like the blank expression on Finn's face with his entrance though. It makes him look out of breath and confused. Great match. The fed off of each other very well, and Corbin did a fine job as well. He is inexperienced, but I think he is starting to get it. Joe of course does what Joe knows how to do. Good show overall.


*Can't wait till she has a proper heel run and wears her makeup. I'm anxious for something like this.
*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Really enjoyed the last few weeks of NXT. It seems they're finding a great balance between good matches and storyline advancement. 

Enjoyed the Joe turn. It seemed like he was wrestling morally with his actions or unable to help himself. It was better character work than I've seen from him than at any other point in this run.

I thought Asuka was amazing. Talk about having a good match with a broom.


----------



## Braylyt

Asuka/Cameron was great for the short match it was. 
Cameron impressed with her acting, in-ring work & fluidity.

Now I just hope they give Rosa a short stint in NXT to prove that everyone can get better in the ring.. except Eva fucking Marie :lol.

My god what an abysmal performance was that, not just in the ring. That horrible plant who walked away when she wasn't even done with her entrance centrainly didn't do her any favours either.

Didn't really care for the title match since both guys have the same kinda character right now, which doesn't work for me.
Glad Corbin came out looking great. He looks so much better when he has freedom to move instead of just being in the formulaic match setting.

Not a fan of Joe either but at least he could carry himself like a champion, something Balor's failed to do.


----------



## Donnie

Still marking like a bitch over this, downright incredible


----------



## Sekai no Kana

donne said:


> Still marking like a bitch over this, downright incredible


*
They should put that reversal into WWE 2K17 next year.
*


----------



## THA_WRESTER

donne said:


> Still marking like a bitch over this, downright incredible


Never seen any of her prior, but Asuka in NXT is quite simply, amazing.


----------



## Certified G

Finally got around to watching the most recent episode of NXT so here's some thoughts:

*Asuka vs. Cameron*
Asuka is clearly one of, if not the best female wrestler in WWE. With that said though I really don't care about her. Outside of her in-ring skills there is nothing I like about her. Cameron did fine I guess, she didn't show much nor was she supposed to.

*Carmella/Dash & Dawson*
Thought Dash and Dawson were surprisingly good here. Especially Dawson (I think, the bald one, that's Dawson right?) surprised me here. They're already a 100x more interesting than the Vaudevillains ever were so I wouldn't mind them taking the tag belts with them next week.

*Bull Dempsey vs. Angelo Dawkins w. Sawyer Fulton*
This was bad. Out of all the guys out there for the match, the ref has the best shot at making it to the main roster. Back when Bull just made his debut I said he wasn't going to cut it and after this gimmick change I still stand by that. This is a gimmick that'll work fine in front of 400 fans at Full Sail but it'll bomb on the main roster unless they go over the top (in a good way) and do it Simon Dean style (who was awesome).

*Vaudevillains promo*
Aiden English was pretty decent here. He should drop Gotch as his partner though, I preferred him as a singles wrestler.

*Bayley/Hype Bros promo*
Bad. This was bad. Almost cringeworthy. 3 of my least favorite people in NXT on screen at the same time. I think I liked Tom Philips more than anyone else in this segment. Bailey is still terrible on the mic but I suppose this was a slight improvement over that god awful promo she did last week.

*Eva Marie vs. Marley*
Marley. :wall She was pretty much the only reason this match was worth a watch. I think along with Emma and Alexa Bliss I've found my top 3 WWE divas. Marley was actually surprisingly good for a rookie, not great but good for someone who wasn't been training that long. Eva Marie was bad here, especially her finisher. It looks like a finisher that doesn't work if the person taking it isn't standing (like Ken Kennedy used to do I think). Maybe Eva is improving but it's at such a slow pace it's hardly noticeable.

*Emma/Dana Brooke promo*
Pretty decent promo from both, Emma/Asuka could be good even though I'm not looking forward to Emma jobbing to her.

*Finn Balor vs. Apollo Crews for the NXT Championship*
This was a really good match only brought down by the commercial breaks. The finish was the best possible way to go because neither man could lose and it makes Baron looks strong, plus it allows him to be inserted into the main event.

Joe turning heel was whatever. We all saw it coming from a mile away, it was there, it was fine but it should've been Balor turning heel.


----------



## TN Punk

RetepAdam. said:


> Hey, where did that Eva Marie fan go? Was she a plant, or did she just retreat back into the crowd?


She moved to that spot right before Eva Marie came out and after the match went back to the spot she was at. I saw her before the event and she took a pic with Eva Marie after. I want to say she was a plant because no way anyone can be a real fan of hers. lol.


----------



## Geeee

TN Punk said:


> She moved to that spot right before Eva Marie came out and after the match went back to the spot she was at. I saw her before the event and she took a pic with Eva Marie after. I want to say she was a plant because no way anyone can be a real fan of hers. lol.


?

There's quite a few huge Eva Marie fans on this site and they are definitely hardcore enough to cosplay as her. I'm assuming more from her work on Total Divas.


----------



## TN Punk

Geeee said:


> ?
> 
> There's quite a few huge Eva Marie fans on this site and they are definitely hardcore enough to cosplay as her. I'm assuming more from her work on Total Divas.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Geeee

TN Punk said:


> I was being sarcastic.


LOL well I'm pretty sure her fans on here are all dudes, so you probably don't want to see them in #allredeverything


----------



## TN Punk

Geeee said:


> LOL well I'm pretty sure her fans on here are all dudes, so you probably don't want to see them in #allredeverything


That would definitely be disturbing lol.


----------



## Drago

donne said:


> Still marking like a bitch over this, downright incredible


I never thought I'd mark the fuck out during Cameron match. :heyman6

Asuka is love, Asuka is life.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Can't wait till she has a proper heel run and wears her makeup. I'm anxious for something like this.
> *


The crowd would pop even harder IMO. Doesn't need to be a heel for this. Could wear it under the mask and terrify Emma.


----------



## Erik.

My favourite part of NXT is the fact that they advance storylines without cramming everything in. They realise their limits with it being an hour show and they know not everyone is going to get on the show, so next week we probably won't see two diva matches, but we'll get another great tag team match and continue Gable/Jordans rise to the top etc. 

I really enjoyed NXT this week, even though Gable/Jordan didn't have a match (and I usually only really watch for Gable), I enjoyed it.


----------



## Kabraxal

These tag teams.... Between here and the main roster, they could have a tag team boom (if booked like nxt usually books). Gable and Jordan are amazing. They are the World's Greatest Tag Team meets E&C.... And wondering if TWGTT is incoming with that little nod in the promo.

And Eva... Valet or fuck off. Even the Bellas got slightly less terrible instead of just regressing.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Mojos' obnoxious frat bro gimmick is kinda growing on me. I had a big fat grin on my face during that Bayley segment....

_I'll see my self out now._


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

One thing i really like about NXT is how they make their top guys feel like stars, that whole dimmed light intro before the main event was awesome, made both guys feel legit.


----------



## dirty24

Kabraxal said:


> These tag teams.... Between here and the main roster, they could have a tag team boom (if booked like nxt usually books). Gable and Jordan are amazing. They are the World's Greatest Tag Team meets E&C.... And wondering if TWGTT is incoming with that little nod in the promo.
> 
> And Eva... Valet or fuck off. Even the Bellas got slightly less terrible instead of just regressing.


Nikki is better - not pure trash anymore. Brie is awful, pure trash, wouldn't really say she's much better than Eva and she's had way more time to practice/improve.


----------



## Trifektah

Pretty terrible episode of NXT if you ask me. Asuka is great as always and Cameron is hot as hell. I guess the only other good thing was a decent promo from Jorble.


----------



## BuzzKillington

donne said:


> Still marking like a bitch over this, downright incredible


Dang, that was cooler looking than Naks' armbar transition.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

OH SHIT CORBIN OUTTA NOWHERE! AND THEN JOE!!! :drose


----------



## Crasp

Looking forward to Adrienne tonight! Feels like I've been waiting _years_ for this moment!


----------



## RiverFenix

Crasp said:


> Looking forward to Adrienne tonight! Feels like I've been waiting _years_ for this moment!


So we're sure it's airing and wasn't dark?


----------



## JCole

Adrienne's match isn't on the show unless the listings are wrong.


----------



## Crasp

What!? BRB killing myself.


----------



## PeepShow

Looking forward to the tag title match tonight. The Vaudevillians haven't done anything with the titles since winning them in Brooklyn, so I wouldn't be shocked to see them lose here. I like Dash and Dawson so I wouldn't be mad if they won, but hoping the Vaudevillians retain to gain some momentum heading into Takeover London and we get to see them face Jordan and Gable. Or better yet have Dash and Dawson win if they have no plans for the Vaudevillians, have them get a rematch in a couple weeks, and then set up for Dash and Dawson against Jordan and Gable in London. I'm wet just thinking about that tag match. It's gotta happen sooner or later.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NASH SPECIAL BEFORE NXT. :nash


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YES, JORDAN AND GABLE VS. THE ASCENSION!!!!!! I CAN'T WAIT :yay










This is the last time I'll ever be excited for an Ascension match. Jordan and Gable are just THAT....DAMN....GOOD :trips!*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I made a ginger/rye drink and just smoked a fat bowl. I am ready I am willing I am gable for NXT. (That made no sense :lol)


----------



## Donnie

WHY JOE WHY. Oh wait Finn sucks and the entire ME needs a shake up, nevermind carry on


----------



## Donnie

DA LONE WOLF IN THE HOUSE


----------



## NakNak

The NXT Title scene is boring as fuck. Joe is a shelf of his former self and Finn Bálor is not what I hoped. In retrospective, he has never been that good outside of his presence with his entrance.


----------



## Dr. Middy

THIS CREWS :yes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love how Apollo is showing his vicious side right now. You wanted more than happy flippy Black guy? You got it.*


----------



## Donnie

Crews has been here for 4 months and he already has more upside then Finn.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Legit BOSS said:


> *I love how Apollo is showing his vicious side right now. You guys wanted more than happy flippy Black guy? You got it.*


Happy Flippy and Angry Black Guy :lol


----------



## Donnie

YEAH I'M HYPED, To skip this match if Bayley and BAM weren't in it


----------



## NakNak

Apollo Crews has much more potential than Finn Bálor. Much, much more. I want more of this Crews, please!


----------



## Donnie

Mojo is the type of wrestler who would of been a regular on WCW PRO


----------



## Tempest

I'm finding it very easy to lose interest in this 6-man tag.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Dat Bayley to belly on Murphy.


----------



## Donnie

Hey those LOD dudes still work here, I'll be damned


----------



## Tempest

Dr. Middy said:


> Dat Bayley to belly on Murphy.


I'm not gonna lie I marked out lol.


----------



## Arthurgos

NakNak said:


> Apollo Crews has much more potential than Finn Bálor. Much, much more. I want more of this Crews, please!


I would say the opposite myself. I could never see him as a heel and its easy to get bored with Apollo fast outside the ring. Perfect time for him to prove me wrong though .


----------



## Dr. Middy

Oh? Nia Jax and Eva team?

That would actually be a good idea. Have Nia act as Eva's bodyguard type, like Tamina was for AJ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*BAYLEY TO BELLY TO MURPHY :lose :buried :berried. The crowd made that match more fun that it would've been straight up. "HEYYYYYYYY, WE WANT SOME BAYYYYYYLAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!"*


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Still disappointed at no Gable/Jordan merch. Towels are a cash cow.


----------



## Donnie

Nia's smile has nothing on Asuka's


----------



## dan the marino

Legit BOSS said:


> *BAYLEY TO BELLY TO MURPHY :lose :buried :berried. The crowd made that match more fun that it would've been straight up. "HEYYYYYYYY, WE WANT SOME BAYYYYYYLAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!"*


Funny how Alexa has outshown those two like as soon as she started teaming with them. I got nothing against Blake and Murphy, they're okay, but good god are they boring altogether. Not terrible, but boring.



Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Still disappointed at no Gable/Jordan merch. Towels are a cash cow.


I'd buy one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Is this another Shimmer girl? Nice Samoan Drop by Nia. This slow and plodding offense isn't working for me though. Deonna didn't get to do anything. I hope this doesn't go on for 6 months like it did with Corbin. It's incredibly boring.*


----------



## Donnie

Time for some Real Men to take home the gold


----------



## Alright_Mate

:trips5

That's how you do a backstage segment, loved that.


----------



## Donnie

DON'T HURT MY BAYLEY


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*For those who want to know the basis of the Bayley chants:





I'm surprised a bunch of white people are doing this chant, let alone in 2015 :wee-bey*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Nia Jax isn't doing much for me yet. Feels plodding more than anything right now, but it's early. 

Also, I find Dash and Dawson bland as hell. In-ring they're a fantastic heel tag team, but they bore me otherwise.

FUCK. DO NOT EVEN TEASE NIA JAX WITH THE BELT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Donnie

The divide between the NXT tag division and the Main Roster division is fucking insane. #TAGWRESTLINGLIVESINNEXT


----------



## Dr. Middy

Aiden may be whiter than Sheamus.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> Nia Jax isn't doing much for me yet. Feels plodding more than anything right now, but it's early.
> 
> Also, I find Dash and Dawson bland as hell. In-ring they're a fantastic heel tag team, but they bore me otherwise.
> 
> FUCK. DO NOT EVEN TEASE NIA JAX WITH THE BELT RIGHT NOW.


*
If they win tonight, they'll make Gable and Jordan's eventual tag team title win(hopefully at a live special) that much sweeter because they're such good old school heels. They're not my usual brand of over the top personalities, but they get the job done.*


----------



## Donnie

I say this a lot but goddamn i love The Mechanics basic old school wrestlers


----------



## Donnie

SLINGSHOT SUPLEX Tully would be proud


----------



## Dr. Middy

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> If they win tonight, they'll make Gable and Jordan's eventual tag team title win(hopefully at a live special) that much sweeter because they're such good old school heels. They're not my usual brand of over the top personalities, but they get the job done.*


Yeah good point. They actual remind me a lot of the Basham Brothers. And I didn't like them either.

I'll probably be even more overjoyed when Gable/Jordan win then, so that's a big plus.


----------



## Donnie

FUCKING HELL YES! That was great shit, I love NXT


----------



## Donnie

God I hope this builds to Mechanics Gable/Jordan in London


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*NEW CHAMPIONS :yay! I'm not a fan of either team, but that was PERFECT booking. They targeted Aiden's leg, destroyed it with the tag team finisher that took out Cass, the commentators highlighted it, and they made him tap. A+ in ring performance by The Mechanics, and great booking by the agents :applause*


----------



## dan the marino

Mechanics! :clap

Right call right there.

For what little time they've had, they've proven themselves.


----------



## Donnie

Legit BOSS said:


> *NEW CHAMPIONS :yay! I'm not a fan of either team, but that was PERFECT booking. They targeted Aiden's leg, destroyed it with the tag team finisher that took out Cass, the commentators highlighted it, and they made him tap. A+ in ring performance by The Mechanics :clap*


Just more proof simple old school booking is the key


----------



## Tempest

I love how the women main eventing in NXT is becoming a regular occurrence now.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

donne said:


> I say this a lot but goddamn i love The Mechanics basic old school wrestlers


Could you explain what you mean by this?

This is a good episode btw.


----------



## Dr. Middy

And the best theme song in the business today... Samoa Joe!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Dash & Dawson are so old school, Scott Dawson in particular has been very good lately, both inside & outside the ring.

Now all we need is the Mechanics vs Gable & Jordan at Takeover London please.


----------



## Donnie

I.I.DID IT FOR THE ROCK


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

donne said:


> Just more proof simple old school booking is the key


*Teams like The Mechanics have their place, but you still need the over the top characters to attract bigger audiences. We couldn't have a division full of Mechanics. We need the Enzos and the Gables to spice things up.*


----------



## Donnie

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Could you explain what you mean by this?
> *
> This is a good episode btw.


They are basically a representation of the 1980's NWA tag teams. They aren't flashy they don't do high spots, they just work a body part and destroy it. It's the reason I love Tag Wrestling


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Legit BOSS said:


> *Teams like The Mechanics have their place, but you still need the over the top characters to attract bigger audiences. We couldn't have a division full of Mechanics. We need the Enzos and the Gables to spice things up.*


WE COULD HAVE A DIVISION FULL OF ROLLINS THO! :rollins


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Apollo sold his anger better than Finn, and he's not even the champion.*



Leon Knuckles said:


> WE COULD HAVE A DIVISION FULL OF ROLLINS THO! :rollins


:westbrook4


----------



## Donnie

Legit BOSS said:


> *Teams like The Mechanics have their place, but you still need the over the top characters to attract bigger audiences. We couldn't have a division full of Mechanics. We need the Enzos and the Gables to spice things up.*


Oh absolutely Boss. With guys like The Mechanics around it allows the flashier teams a better chance to stand out, and get the fans behind them. 

Plus if you're a workrate mark like me you are salivating at the thought of Mechanics Gable/Jordan


----------



## Dr. Middy

Heel Samoa Joe is fantastic. Guy seemed more motivated than he has been in YEARS. 

I kinda hope he takes the title off Balor.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Legit BOSS said:


> *Apollo sold his anger better than Finn, and he's not even the champion.*


Well Corbin cost him the match (and the NXT title), so of course he's super pissed!


----------



## Jbardo

Good promo from Joe. Looking forward to the match in London.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm sad that I have to wait another week for Gable and Jordan :sasha3, but the overall show was good. The Bayley chants made it for me.*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Well Corbin cost him the match (and the NXT title), so of course he's super pissed!


*And Finn lost what he thought was a close friend, but came off pretty meh about it. I care way more about Corbin vs. Apollo than the main event. That's not good.*


----------



## Buster Baxter

Fuck, I can't wait for Balor Vs Joe!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

JOE IS KILLING IT ON THE MIC!


----------



## Donnie

Finn just got wreaked, and I didn't even react. Not a good sign folks


----------



## DGenerationMC

donne said:


> Finn just got wreaked, and I didn't even react. Not a good sign folks


Maybe he should've been the one to turn :shrug


----------



## Donnie

DGenerationMC said:


> Maybe he should've been the one to turn :shrug


At this point Heel Finn is the only way I will give a shit about anything he does


----------



## Dr. Middy

This was a fantastic show. Angry Apollo Crews beating the fuck out of Corbin was fanastic. Bayley/Hype Bros and Blake/Murphy/Alexa was much better than originally thought, big thanks to a very vocal and entertaining crowd. Nia Jax was fine, she'll hopefully improve with time. Dash and Dawson winning with great in ring work and psychology was good, even if I'm not as entertained by them as others might be. 

And I adore heel Samoa Joe, that match with Balor should be awesome.


----------



## Smarky Smark

Dash and Dawson pretty much squashed The Vaudvillians. 

Apollo is the only guy I've ever seen cut an angry promo in a happy way. Dude just can't help but smile. 

I'm tired of Nia Jax already. I don't like her I don't dislike her I'm indifferent to her. 

Is there anymore fat Indy vets to feud with Balor after Joe? Too bad Willie Mac didn't get signed he could have been next.


----------



## BoJackson

Alexa Bliss' ass was the MVP of that episode. Holy shit they need her standing on that ring apron more.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Shocked by black Neville showing a bit of spark, he may be evolving into black Sami Zayn.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Awesome episode, next week's is gonna be even better because Gable and Jordan are in it and Bayley-Bliss main eventing. Are we getting Bayley/Alexa/Nia/Eva at TakeOver or something? Also that Asuka vs Emma is happening soon I hope. HEEL SAMOA JOE and Apollo Crews are doing great as well. *


----------



## HiddenFlaw

ty dilengers new theme is trash 

what the hell are they thinking 

changing it go back to this


----------



## PimentoSlice

Pretty weak episode this week.

The highlights of the show were Samoa Joe's promo/choking out Finn Balor and the foreshadowing of a potential Bayley vs. Nia Jax match at Takeover London. Everything else was pretty forgettable. I guess I could add Apollo Crews finally showing some emotion as a highlight, that was a nice step in the right direction for him. But yeah, none of the matches tonight were very good, sadly.

Hopefully next week we get some actual wrestling. I know Gable and JJ have a match next week with the Ascension, so that's promising I guess. Alexa vs. Bayley should be decent as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Alexa Bliss ass is life. kada


----------



## The Bloodline

I'm excited for the Apollo/Corbin feud. It's off to a good start. Glad to see Apollo finally show some aggression. 

Nia best showing was tonight. She showed more personality and wasn't nearly as slow. Even the smilingbcame off more heelish than weird tonight. Loved the backstage segment with her baley and alexa. Simple stuff but it made me believe these women all have one goal, the title.

New tag champs! Can't wait til they wrestle jj and gable.. Both teams have personality and their own in ring style. Should be a great match up. More Gable and Jordan next week too! Should be good

Heel Joe is what I've wanted from the start. He does intense well, I've always liked him on the mic. Plus tough guy heels that can back it up are my thing. I don't know exactly why I have zero fucks to give when it comes to Balor but it remains that way tonight. Was happy to see Joe stand tall.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corbin-Crews could and should be NXT's big money feud for a long time. I see those two having a huge NXT Title match headlining a special one day in the future.


----------



## Tommy-V

The Vaudevillians' had a very underwhelming title reign.

Alexa's title match not happening at Takeover 

This was cool


----------



## Bullydully

Fantastic show this week. 

Crews attacking Corbin was absolutely awesome. You could feel the rage after last week. Look very forward to things heating up even more between the two. Have been really enjoying this rivalry progress, Corbin continues impressing and it's brought the best out of Crews thus far, personality wise at least. Without a doubt looking forward to this match at Takeover, London.

I gotta admit I did think they were saving the Bliss/Bayley match for Takeover, but I guess they're going with another route for that show. Loved Bayley suplexing Blake or Murphy can't remember which one and then chasing Bliss to get back her Title. That was exciting. I am very hyped for the match next week. 

Dash and Dawson winning the Titles, was actually pretty shocking, especially the way in which the match went down. The fact that they pretty much dominated all of it, and still came out on top, I thought it was great. Really nasty, despicable heels these two are and I can't wait to see them go up against Jordan/Gable. 

Joe's explanation was gold. His delivery was GOLD. You can't go better than heel Joe. Balor didn't really bring much to the segment but Joe's choke-hold looked INSANELY viscous. Joe has been carrying this fued so far but I'm completely fine with a one on one at Takeover, London. Because it makes sense, and you just know that these two will bring it come that night. I'm literally marking out at the thought of how great this match could be.


----------



## Bayley <3

Legit BOSS said:


> *For those who want to know the basis of the Bayley chants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised a bunch of white people are doing this chant, let alone in 2015 :wee-bey*


They'd probably only know it because the new day used it.


----------



## jacobrgroman

donne said:


> Just more proof simple old school booking is the key


yep. I noted when I started getting into nxt last year that it completely remind me of an old school nwa georgia championship wrestling show. where pretty much all they had was a ring, an audience, some cameras and a bunch of guys who wanted to beat the hell out of each other.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Bayley <3 said:


> They'd probably only know it because the new day used it.


was just about to say that. that's how I know it.


----------



## jacobrgroman

HiddenFlaw said:


> ty dilengers new theme is trash
> 
> what the hell are they thinking
> 
> changing it go back to this


that theme is rad. so was the theme when he tagged with jj.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm disappointed that Alexa doesn't get a big Takeover match, but they better keep her on the freaking show after her feud with Bayley is over.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Please not Nia Jax vs Bayley... The end of 4* women's titles at NXT for the year.


----------



## KC Armstrong

TheAverageMuta said:


> Please not Nia Jax vs Bayley... The end of 4* women's titles at NXT for the year.



I don't want to see that match, either but it shouldn't be all about 4-star matches. They should give that spotlight and the opportunity to prove themselves on that stage to some of the younger, less experienced girls. That's why I wanted to see Alexa get that shot. She has proven herself on the mic and in terms of character work. This should have been the time to see how far she has come in the ring and if she can hang with Bayley in that type of match.


----------



## jacobrgroman

TheAverageMuta said:


> Please not Nia Jax vs Bayley... The end of 4* women's titles at NXT for the year.


I wouldn't mind it eventually. just not right now. somehow I'm thinking that's not the direction they're going in. I don't know what it is and I could be wrong though.


----------



## Genking48

Very meh episode, nothing had me hyped, still not sold on Crews, need more time with Corbin to forget about the horror of face Corbin and the squash matches, don't care about dubstep guys, don't care about Nia Jax, only Aiden English was interesting, and that was before Vaudevillains. 

Very meh show indeed.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

It's funny how NXT has 3 great Tag Teams (Vaudevillains, Gable/Jordan and Mechanics) 2 solid reliable teams (BAMF, Enzo and Cass), and one terrible team (Hype Bros, nothing against Ryder, Mojo is just unwatchable). That's 5 teams who can be used in some capacity, and NXT only get 1 hour a week to build people, meanwhile the main roster only has 3 teams (New Day, Usos, Dudleys) and have 5 hours a week to build people. I saw people elsewhere give NXT some stick for "ignoring the tag division" but that clearly isn't the case, in fact the weakest division right now is the men's main event scene. 

As a Vaudevillain fan, i am slightly disappointed that they've lost the belts already, they only had them for a couple of months and barely defended them (Blake and Murphy had them for 8 months, surely the VDV's should have had a longer reign?), but as a Mechanics fan i'm excited, this is clearly building to a match with Jordan and Gable at Takeover, and that should be sick.


----------



## Knocks

Really enjoyable show for me. We finally got to see a different, uber-badass side of Apollo, the six-person tag was fun (THAT BAYLEY-TO-BELLY THO), and Nia executed everything well in her squash, had some interaction with Bayley and Alexa, and I'm actually intrigued to see what comes of her conversation with Eva Marie, although it better not lead to Eva being champ. Plus, Mechanics are champs which is awesome, even if it means the Vaudevillians had a shitty reign, but the path is clear for Mechanics/Gable and JJ now so idc, and I really liked Joe's promo. The NXT title picture is well and truly back on track.

Goooooood stuff.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Thought it was a mixed show last night, it got better as the hour went on.

Really expected to see Athena debut, didn't read anywhere that it was a dark match.

Starting off with the Corbin & Crews segment, it was just your average brawl, only thing that made it good was Apollo Crews actually showing character. I'm quite excited for this match though, Corbin has showed promise of late while Crews will definitely become the face of NXT within the next six months.

When will Mojo Rawley & Zack Ryder get released? My god are these two annoying. Best thing about that match was the Bayley-to-Belly suplex on Murphy.

No point judging Nia Jax yet until she has some proper competition, just like Baron Corbin these squash matches will get her heat. As for the backstage segment with her, Bayley & Alexa that was incredibly cool. Love how they produce backstage segments, it's things like that, that make NXT so damn watchable. Going forward I can't help but think the worst, Nia Jax helping Eva Marie win the title is what I'm going with 

Dash & Dawson new champs then...to be fair they are good but I just wish The Vaudevillains had more time, a seriously pointless title reign in my opinion. As for Dash & Dawson they are very old school, I just love the way they pick at opponents and beat them down in brutal fashion. Scott Dawson has been very impressive of late, very good in the ring while his backstage segments have been on point. Dash doesn't do a lot for me, he has more work to do, especially mic work.

Heel Samoa Joe delivers like a boss, great mic work and a great coquina clutch on Balor. Can't see Balor dropping the title though but I really hope his reign ends in the early stages of next year, he has been a very bland champion.


----------



## Old School Icons

Another week, another NXT episode. 

I feel like NXT raised the temperature up a few dials with the next TakeOver not far on the horizon now for all of the title divisions. 

Seeing Apollo Crews super pissed off about Corbin costing him possibly the NXT title was good. That's exactly how anyone should react after getting screwed over. Intriguing to see how a match between them plays out. 

Next up... Corey Graves commentary during the six man between Hype Bros/Bayley vs Blake/Murphy/Alexa was GOLD :Rollins

"I wish these two would spend a little less time staying hyped and a little more time staying home" :lol among others.

Bayley doing her finisher to Murphy caught me off guard, awesome! :enzo

Seriously though... I'm with Corey Graves, the Hype Bros need to go away.

Allow me to invite two guests to comment on The Ascension










"It was stupid!"

"It was terrible!"

"It was over the top!"

"It was laughable"

...

"I loved it! Ho ho ho!"

For some reason, this promo reminded me of a really bad promo from the early 90's but I can't explain why... I actually really enjoyed it for the sheer level of ridiculous it was. Obviously Gable/Jordan have to win next week.

Robot Marie and Nia Jax have a chat. Oh god. TakeOver is not far now for that NXT Women's title...









"I've got a bad feeling about this"

More angry Apollo Crews. Although he was struggling to not smile :lol

Deonna out next, good looking chick. Quite liked the Ferrari inspired attire.

Nia Jax absolutely demolishes the poor girl 

Decent backstage segment between Alexa/Bayley/Nia Jax. Can sense some foreshadowing here.

The Mechanics win the tag titles. They absolutely dominated and won in decisive fashion. Was shocked but I enjoyed every second of it. The Vaudevillains have had a very forgettable reign unfortunately but I'm happy Dash/Dawson have the belts. Their style is so old school but its that style and how they go about their work that makes them a really good no nonsense heel team. 

Good promo by Samoa Joe and rather than have a standard brawl, Samoa Joe catches the champ off guard and chokes him out. Great way to start the build for their title match. 

Outside of the Hype Bro annoyances, I can't say I didn't enjoy this episode.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Forgot to add, major props to Murphy who sold that Hugplex almost as good as Sasha does. He got his legs up really high. Good to see guys without egos when it comes to selling moves from women.

My one problem with the segment was that with Bliss running off with the title, the whole situation (which should be a big mark-out moment) was a bit rushed and we didn't get to fully appreciate it (or Bayley's reaction to what she just did).


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Corbin is one of the most un-interesting people I've ever watched in wrestling. The guys entrance was clearly made to sent chills down your spine, but if you've seen it once, it loses it's affect. 

Wasn't a big fan of the six person. If they spent all month building it up just to have a meh match, it gives me little hope for the future.

Nia Jax is terrible. Big and Samoan=job with WWE I guess.

I'm really liking the Mechanics, especially Dawson, because they work like heels should work. They don't care about the crowd, the aim to breakdown people and utilize old school tactics wonderfully. They should have a really long reign, ebcause they could top heels of the main roster.


----------



## Crasp

So going by this episode, what are the chances of the women's title match @ Takeover being Bayley Vs. Bliss Vs. Jax Vs. Eva, with Jax helping Eva to get the win?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

I've been searching every week for this theme in ITunes. And they fucking changed it? Beyond super pissed. Anger level is at a perfect 10 right now. 



HiddenFlaw said:


> ty dilengers new theme is trash
> 
> what the hell are they thinking
> 
> changing it go back to this


----------



## Trifektah

Alexa's ass should be called The 9th Wonder of the World.

My goodness.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Crasp said:


> So going by this episode, what are the chances of the women's title match @ Takeover being Bayley Vs. Bliss Vs. Jax Vs. Eva, with Jax helping Eva to get the win?


:serious:


----------



## KC Armstrong

Trifektah said:


> Alexa's ass should be called The 9th Wonder of the World.
> 
> My goodness.



If they want me to pay attention to what's going on in the ring, don't have Alexa standing on the apron or anywhere near the ring. It's just too damn distracting.


----------



## coreysamson

Knocks said:


> Really enjoyable show for me. We finally got to see a different, uber-badass side of Apollo, the six-person tag was fun (THAT BAYLEY-TO-BELLY THO), and Nia executed everything well in her squash, had some interaction with Bayley and Alexa, and I'm actually intrigued to see what comes of her conversation with Eva Marie, although it better not lead to Eva being champ. Plus, Mechanics are champs which is awesome, even if it means the Vaudevillians had a shitty reign, but the path is clear for Mechanics/Gable and JJ now so idc, and I really liked Joe's promo. The NXT title picture is well and truly back on track.
> 
> Goooooood stuff.


Agreed 100%. Action packed show with a lot of story advancement and character development. Gable/JJ and Mechanics is gonna be an awesome feud.

My only complaint is in the tag match. You're telling me Aiden gets his leg beaten, torn, and twisted in 100 different directions for ten minutes, finally gets a tag, and not even one minute later, Gotch tags him right back in, when Gotch is 100% fresh? It's like he wanted to lose the titles. He looked like an idiot and the team looked like an idiot but I felt sorry for Aiden in that match. I wish they had a better reign but there was really no big money feud there to begin with. I think they were better off as heels.


----------



## Old School Icons

It will make sense if it leads to dissension between the former champs making a critical mistake that costs them the titles. 

If they do nothing with it, its kinda dumb.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I have to admit that even though I wasn't big on her from the onset, I'm starting to enjoy Nia's work in the ring. She has her own style, seems like even though the character as of yet is still very confusing to me she's got it somewhat figured out. Her vs Asuka I think will really show us where her limits are as a "big woman" wrestler. The archetype hasn't been seen in a bit, and Kharma was only around for a bit. I'm curious to see if she can pull it off...

Was an enjoyable ep overall, though my favorites didn't really feature much. Nia vs Carmella next week, did I hear that right? If so here's hoping it isn't as much of a squash as the others, though I'm sure she won't pick up the W. If they make eachother look good that's all I care about really. :bearo


----------



## Old School Icons

I forgot about that Nia Jax Vs Carmella

Pretty soon Enzo's intro is gonna be like this

"My name is Enzo Amore and I am a certified G and a bona fide stud... AND YOU CAN'T TEACH THAT!

And this right here... 

And THIS RIGHT HERE...

BA DA BOOM! ONLY GUY IN THE ROOM! HOW U DOIN!"


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

It was good to see Crews show some character and emotion, hopefully we'll see more of it in the coming weeks. I was happy to see Dash & Dawson win the tag titles, they've really impressed me in the past couple of months.


----------



## The Amazon

They keep putting the titles on bums

Blake and murphy

Dash and dawson

Wtf...

Seriously...


----------



## FROSTY

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Awesome episode, next week's is gonna be even better because Gable and Jordan are in it and Bayley-Bliss main eventing. Are we getting Bayley/Alexa/Nia/Eva at TakeOver or something? Also that Asuka vs Emma is happening soon I hope. HEEL SAMOA JOE and Apollo Crews are doing great as well. *


Hell yeah it was, just got finished watching it (took me a couple extra days to get to because I've been re-watching the last several episodes lately.) Can't wait to see Gable and Jordan, love those guys. The whole show is getting much better since the lull between Owens joining the main roster, and now with Balor having some credible challengers built up.


----------



## Geeee

The Hype Bros are one of the worst things about NXT but I gotta say the Hype Ryder is a pretty cool tag special.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Old School Icons said:


> Allow me to invite two guests to comment on The Ascension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It was stupid!"
> 
> "It was terrible!"
> 
> "It was over the top!"
> 
> "It was laughable"
> 
> ...
> 
> "I loved it! Ho ho ho!"
> 
> For some reason, this promo reminded me of a really bad promo from the early 90's but I can't explain why... I actually really enjoyed it for the sheer level of ridiculous it was. Obviously .


Perfect summary! Even down to them standing in front of a blue screen imposed background. For a moment I felt like I was watching a promo from an episode of Superstars circa 1992.


----------



## mrdiamond77

A decent episode, surprised by the tag title change. Looking forward to next week, Bayley/Alexa, Carmella/Nia Jaxx and Gable & Jordan/Ascension.


----------



## RaheemRollins

Please put Mojo Rawley in a giant bin he can never get out of off.. 

Painful. Ryder should be released.


----------



## Donnie

Time for the best hour of Raslling you will see today


----------



## Dr. Middy

RIP Carmella


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I tune in to see Carmella being wasted on Nia :sasha3*


----------



## thegockster

Music is just not right for Jax


----------



## Dr. Middy

I don't like Nia's finisher much. 

She'd be better off doing a sit out powerbomb or something.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*During the opening beat to the credits does anyone else start singing 3 AINT ENOUGH MAN I NEED 5? lol*


----------



## Donnie

Don't want to be that guy...fuck it, Nia is crap, she needs a lot of work


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alexa is BLISSED OFF :hayden3*


----------



## Donnie

Time for Gable/Jordan to carry these LOD hacks to the best match of their lives


----------



## Dr. Middy

JJ and Gable time! 

Also, good heel promo by Alexa.


----------



## thegockster

Prompto Argentum said:


> *During the opening beat to the credits does anyone else start singing 3 AINT ENOUGH MAN I NEED 5? lol*


NO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*GABLE AND JORDAN!!!!!!!! :YES*


----------



## thegockster

Ascension are so over they should be on the main roster


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That Double Northern Lights Suplex :wall
@SHIV It looks like Gable is trying to get on Alicia's level with the pointed toes and all.*


----------



## Donnie

Must be odd for the Accession to get an actual crowd response


----------



## Dr. Middy

It's weird seeing Ascension in NXT again, because they actually look like a decent tag team here. 

On the main roster they pretty much are terrible. 

Guess the crowd does more than I thought.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That was a great quick match. We knew Jordan and Gable would do their thing, but the Ascension really brought it tonight like they had something to prove. I've never seen them so motivated.*


----------



## Arthurgos

Holy shit these two are gods in that ring. Starting to get just as impressed with Jordan as i am of Gable the way he moves for his size.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Gable and Jordan should not just be the team to beat Mechanics. They should be the team to beat NEW DAY as well, only worthy guys to do both.*


----------



## Donnie

Bliss is acting like a little Bliss.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

donne said:


> Bliss is acting like a little Bliss.


*Alexa Trish reminds me of heel Stratus.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

EMMA!! <3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Who is this woman in gold?*


----------



## Donnie

Legit BOSS said:


> *Alexa Trish reminds me of heel Stratus.*


Agree 100% She's come a long way In the past few months, and she's only going to get better. Plus BAM are the 2015 version of T&A so I have high hopes for their futures


----------



## Dr. Middy

Legit BOSS said:


> *Who is this woman in gold?*


Mary Kate apparenly?


----------



## Donnie

It's time for a Emma push


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bayley gonna kick dat nice ass of Bliss. Bliss is a future champ but not time.*


----------



## Donnie

Hail BARON


----------



## Donnie

Mechanics FUCK YEAH


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> Mary Kate apparenly?










:draper2 Never heard of her


----------



## Dr. Middy

So, this has to be the shortest in terms of height tag team match ever?


----------



## Donnie

For the record the NXT tag belts have never looked better


----------



## Donnie

Does Dana want to die?


----------



## Arthurgos

I don't expect a very well done match tonight with these two for the title. Something is going to go down to extend this to London for sure.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*That Bayley chant is the best, I doubt most in WWE even know where it originates from though.*


----------



## Tempest

Damn Alexa is good at giving the bitch face lol.


----------



## Arthurgos

HHH really wants to feed off of the hate Eva Marie has lol.


----------



## Dr. Middy

NO.

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Phaedra

Have they filmed the Asuka ambush yet? because it could easily be Athena's debut.
This Joe promo outside on the streets is soon indie, I love it lol. MORE.


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO the amount of boos Eva got :lol She kept having to repeat herself cos the crowd wouldn't stop booing her HAHA, then her telling them to shut up just made them boo louder xD

Corey Graves is so annoying when he fanboys over Eva, jesus...

LMAO that guy going "NEVER. NEVER EVER!!" at Eva :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts on this week's show: 

- Nia Jax's finisher looks like it is going to hurt somebody one day. I don't know, but the way Carmella landed made me think it wasn't a very clean landing. 

- Jordan and Gable Vs. The Ascension = Good tag match! When I first started watching NXT, a tag division was the one thing the show lacked. Now? I am loving the tag division! Gable and Jordan Vs. Wilder and Dawson for the tag titles? Make it happen! 

- Nice video package for Bayley Vs. Bliss! Nice stuff! 

- You know, I am digging Corbin as a heel, haha. 

- The difference between main roster WWE and NXT? WWE would just feed a heel to a babyface they want to push. NXT? They do that, but they make sure to make the heel look credible with squash match victories so that when the face does win, it seems like it matters. Simple things like giving Emma squash match victories just makes Asuka's ultimate victory over her seem like more significant because, oh hey, she beat somebody against someone that matters. Now the promo segment with Asuka, Dana, and Emma was awkward as fuck. I really wish WWE would change the way they handle these segments. 

- I am liking Wilder and Dawson as a bruiser heel team. Again....I want them to go up against Gable and Jordan. 

- Solid promo from Joe. Again, NXT holding back makes their shows come off better. It is fine to have them brawl, but if this was on Raw, they'd brawl 3 weeks in a row and you'd get sick of it, or they'd put them in tag matches until you've seen them wrestle each other 3-4 times before the PPV match, making it less special. It is fine to have them brawl and next week, have a follow up reaction or something akin to it. 

- Bayley Vs. bliss for the NXT Women's Title = Loving that new chant for Bayley! lol. Match itself was good, probably the best I've ever seen from Bliss. Solid match all around and a nice win for the champ. And now, Bayley is going to be facing Eva Marie for the title...ok, the heat for that match is going to be insane. The crowd is going to be all over that shit. I mean, liisten to all the shit they were giving Eva. You can do something with that heat. The problem, is whether or not Bayley can carry her ass to a good match. 

Good episode this week overall.


----------



## Donnie

For the record that Heat Eva is getting isn't heel heat its' "Fuck Off and never come back" heat


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*







:no :dead2

WHY TRIPLE H?!?!!? WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TO US :sasha3?!?!?!*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Why couldn't Eva get killed by Asuka instead? 

Dammit, now I miss Becky. She would've done well as a heel trolling that London audience with her Irishness.


----------



## Mr. I

In before people try to claim that Eva is "working the marks" or is an amazing heel because she raised her arms several times, then restarted the entire promo because she couldn't improvise.


----------



## TN Punk

They definitely did ADR for Eva Marie promo. The crowd was waaaaaaaaaaaaay louder than that live and you couldn't hear a thing she was saying.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why the hell is Eva getting a title shot anyway? What has she done to deserve a shot...?


----------



## Jersey

Crowd vs Eva


----------



## Donnie

Legit BOSS said:


> :no :dead2
> 
> WHY TRIPLE H?!?!!? WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TO US :sasha3?!?!?![/B]


He's testing us Boss. He just want's to make sure NXT fans can survive anything. At least I hope so :frown2:


----------



## Sarcasm1

Probably the best I've seen Emma looked since she turned heel. That trash talking she did throughout the match sold me on her facing Asuka.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Ambrose Girl said:


> LMAO the amount of boos Eva got :lol She kept having to repeat herself cos the crowd wouldn't stop booing her HAHA, then her telling them to shut up just made them boo louder xD
> 
> *Corey Graves is so annoying when he fanboys over Eva, jesus...*
> 
> LMAO that guy going "NEVER. NEVER EVER!!" at Eva :lmao


Sorry to be "that guy", but Graves is just being the heel announcer trying to put over a heel wrestler.


----------



## thegockster

I can see how the match will go, Bayley will just play with her in the match and show her up and Jax will interfere for a DQ and set up a a match for London


----------



## Callisto

Eva calling the Full Sail neckbeards dorks :banderas

I'm slayed. Can't wait for her match with Bayley.


----------



## Arthurgos

They are going to bait the shit out of his match next with Nia Jax getting involved. Even if she almost gets Eva the win by helping her that heat will rub off on her like wildfire.


----------



## King In The North

That Ascension and Gable/Jordan match was awesome. Gable/Jordan continue to put on awesome matches and the inevitable matchup versus the champs is going to be great.

Emma is definitely ready for a main event type level feud. I imagine her and Asuka tear the house down in London. 

Boy is Bayley over and Eva is horse shit.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Bit annoyed that they just used Bliss as nothing more than a feud prop, guess management doesn't have much faith in her yet. Bayley vs Eva Marie will be "interesting" to say the least. 

As for everything else, what the fuck is going on with Konnors teeth? No badass guy from a "wasteland" should have teeth that white. 

Gable and Jordan looked great again, and if the reports from the house show last week are anything to go by, i want to see a match between them and the Dubstep Cowboys soon, because the reporter made it sound like an awesome match. 

Dash and Dawson looked strong but they're inevitably going to lose to JJ and Gable in London, should be a great hard hitting match. 

Still don't care about Nia Jax


----------



## Phaedra

lol dat heat though ... lol.


----------



## Mox Girl

So did anybody else get negged for daring to post something negative about Eva? Jesus lol, I don't have much negative reps, but two of the ones I do have are from Eva fans :lol

The rep comment also told me to "fume more", when I don't even sound angry in the post I was negged for LMAO.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Top to bottom great NXT 

- Bliss is already the second best female mic worker in WWE and nipping at Sasha's heels. I need to hear her cut a few more live mics before I could consider putting her first.

-Good JJ and Gable/Ascension match. I really wish NXT would stop relying on the face in peril- big guy hot tag thing. It really limits talented big guys like JJ and Cass.

- Evil Emma with that stiff work. I hope she doesn't get borked like Dana did.

- 3 women's matches and multiple women's promos, did I die? Is this heaven?

-The Mechanics are so hateful toward limbs and I love it. I don't think we're going to get them vs JJ and Gable at London. Both teams have too much momentum-- I doubt Mechanics would lose the titles this soon and you can't have JJCG lose right now. I could maybe see a multi team match so another team could eat the pin but not a 2 on 2.

- Bliss was solid as hell and definitely ready for a Takeover match.

- Lol at Eva and that "Bo away" heat. Lol at her improv skills. Lol at Bayley with the "could you speak up" mannerisms.


----------



## manchesterdud

That guy when Eva came everyone telling her to turn there backs to her-----that was some nuclear heat, I don't think I've ever seen that amount of heat apart from John cena at one night stand


----------



## chargebeam

Um... why did Eva Marie get a title shot, just like that?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

chargebeam said:


> Um... why did Eva Marie get a title shot, just like that?


Because technically she has the second best record in the women's division. It's complete horseshit but it's logical.


----------



## TN Punk

Prompto Argentum said:


> *That Bayley chant is the best, I doubt most in WWE even know where it originates from though.*


I read somewhere that NXT originated it. I just smh in disgust at that statement.


----------



## Bayley <3

Jordan and Gable are so good. Was nice seeing the ascension too. 

Nia jax still does nothing for me. Don't like her look, her in ring work (admittedly she's still green but there's nothing impressive so far), shit theme and worst intimidating smile ever. 

Skipped Emma because she bores me. 

Mechanics don't do much for me either. Poor vaudevillains  

I'm still not seeing the hype on Alexa currently (on potential I get it, but as she is, she's alright that's it). Promos were meh (Bayleys was alright without being great). Match was a lot of fun. I could watch them at a takeover.

Lol Eva. That crowd turning their backs to her. Trying to send that message, not that it'll do much. Also, restarting a 2 minute promo 4 times and still sounding horrendously forced. "In a one.... on one match........ verse mj4)...... me!" :lol she made Charlotte and Paige sound like Austin and Rock.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa is HOT, therefore she has huge potential. I hear some people saying she is the next Kelly Kelly. I think she would find that an insult lol. I see the similarities. But I think Alexa is more defined in her calfs, legs e.t.c. And she is FAR better in the ring. Bayley to me is currently the best NXT Diva. But I don't want her elevated until WWE have a plan for her.


----------



## chargebeam

I just want a live Eva Marie match, just to see everything un-edited -- including the rowdy crowd. 

Man, that X-Pac heat she's getting is... hilarious. It's not even an X-Pac heat anymore. She just created a new scale.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

"verse me" :booklel


----------



## Black

HiddenFlaw said:


> "verse me" :booklel


Bayley and Eva gonna have a rap battle :booklel


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

Is it just me or does Eva talk like she's fucking deaf? Simply awful. Legit laughed when she repeated herself and said "verse" me :lmao


----------



## 3ku1

Watching NXT, quite honestly Raw needs to pick its game up. On every level NXT is taking a dump on Raw every week lol.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## jacobrgroman

Dr. Middy said:


> It's weird seeing Ascension in NXT again, because they actually look like a decent tag team here.
> 
> On the main roster they pretty much are terrible.
> 
> Guess the crowd does more than I thought.


I think they perform better when it feels like they're actually wanted there.


----------



## Romans Empire

I don't really watch NXT not even that interesting. It is just the minor leagues.


----------



## jacobrgroman

as far as that eva title match. I just say do it next week (ie: tomorrow) and get it over with.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Can someone explain why Carmella, perhaps the most charismatic diva in NXT, and with such huge potential, is jobbing to Gorilla Grodd?

What the fuck?

Anyways, this was a crappy episode. Too many women's matches (One is sometimes too many) The Gable/Ascension match wasn't great. The Mechanics looked good, but I think they'd benefit from some more wow moves. And I wasn't big on the title match either.

Whyt he fuck has NXT dropped so much int he last few months?


----------



## jacobrgroman

good lord, dana looked good tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

Nia Jax is still absolute meh to me. She still hasn't shown me much in the ring, even though the match with Carmella was her longest to date. Carmella did more in it than she did! The commentators are attempting to sell Nia as this scary monster, but I'm not buying it :shrug

Also why were The Ascension more interesting on this show than they ever have been on the main roster? :lol

The Mechanics are boring to me...


----------



## AngryConsumer

They hype around Nia Jax... yea, not buying it. 

There is literally nothing that is impressive about her.

Also, Evil Emma is the Best Emma, Bayley is a doll and Dana Brooke was magnificent only for just a few minutes.


----------



## jacobrgroman

oh my goodness. I didn't expect the crowd to be that loud and seething. it was glorious. I loved how some of them stood up and turned their backs to her. honestly _everyone _ should have just done that and not made a sound.


bliss/bayley was good for a tv match. bliss will make a good champion when they (hopefully) put it on her next year.


----------



## AngryConsumer

checkcola said:


>


----------



## Emerald guardian

donne said:


> For the record that Heat Eva is getting isn't heel heat its' "Fuck Off and never come back" heat


She's the most over heel in the company though, no one since Vickie Gurrero would get boos like that. And people would go crazy just to see her get her ass whooped by either Asuka or Bayley. You see how the crowd was chanting for Bayley by the end of the promo? She's a really effective heel and she gets it through just being alive.

Let Eva Maria beat Bayley for the title and have Asuka confront Eva ad start the title chase and Asuka will be crazy over.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

So those rumors about WWE giving on Eva as a wrestler were sadly false... Wtf


----------



## jacobrgroman

it just dawned on me that this episode had three women's matches, two tag team matches and no men's singles. also, no balor, no crews, and only joe and corbin appearing in promo form and the show was still entertaining.


----------



## Tamaur

I hope the Main Roster creative watched this show and especially Emma and The Ascension. Talents who are nothing on the Main Roster and here, they were awesome and credible. Emma was brutal and the same about The Ascension, both of them got a booking that made looks like credible threat. Even The Ascension. If it would've been the main roster, they would look like losers but here, they looked really good in their defeat

And about Eva, I think that could be... be quiet ... So, like I said, this is ... now, be quiet. I really want to see that because she is going to give everything she have against one of the best women of the WWE. She can either turn out to be good or not deliver, it is all or nothing and I want to see if there is a chance she could be something


----------



## Morrison17

Eva's ass in those pants > everything that ever happened in nxt.

Can we have 3 hours of Eva instead of RAW?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

God I love that crowd. So vocal and ruthless toward dear Eva. :lol


----------



## CMDeluxe

TN Punk said:


> I read somewhere that NXT originated it. I just smh in disgust at that statement.


They are doing it because New Day did it, I'm sure the majority don't know the lyric they took it from, or that it even is one.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*I think they're going to have Eva go over via fuckery. :floyd1 Hopefully Bayley can carry her through it.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Pretty good episode this week. Jordan/Gable vs The Ascension was good and Bliss v Bayley was a solid match, although the finish was a tad lacklustre. Was laughing hard at the crowd not letting Eva speak at the end, even Bayley was having to try and encourage them to be quiet. 

The fans chanting 'We want some Bayley' and being seconds away from singing Becky's theme song in Dash and Dawson's tag match raised a smile from me too.


----------



## TripleG

donne said:


> For the record that Heat Eva is getting isn't heel heat its' "Fuck Off and never come back" heat


True, but it can be used to their advantage. 

You could argue that the heat Cena gets is "Fuck off" heat too, but when you put him up against Punk or Bryan or RVD in the ECW arena, it works to your advantage because they passionately hate Cena and love the other guy and it makes for a more exciting match and a dynamic situation. 

Take a negative and turn it into a positive. 

THe problem is that I double Bayley can carry Eva Marie to that great of a match. If she can, it'll be a remarkable achievement.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

If Bayley can even carry Eva to a 2* match she's going to go down as the greatest female wrestler of all time-- they're going to play highlights of that match at her hall of fame induction. Her head's going to go in the Washington spot of the women's wrestling Mount Rushmore.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Contrary to popular belief, I think Nia Jax is awesome. It's about time we got a giant wrestler in the diva division. Really changes things up, and the fact that she actually wrestles a giant style makes it all the better. Most modern wrestling fans don't like giant wrestlers due to the need for more energetic workrate, but she'll definitely work as a base for more storytelling oriented matches.

I thought the rest of the episode was awesome as well, but I just felt the need to point the above out.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Late as usual :lol anyway thoughts on this week...

Don't really have an opinion on Nia Jax yet, writing her off at this stage though is unfair. She hasn't had any proper competition yet, squash matches are squash matches, can't really draw up an opinion after a squash.

That pop for the Ascension...damn! Gable & Jordan fun to watch as usual, match was nothing special though just solid.

Heel aggressive Emma continues to impress me, wonder what Dana & Emma have up their sleeves, will Asuka have help? Athena perhaps?

Scott Dawson has a bit of Kevin Owens about him, his character is an absolute arsehole.

Main event for me lacked flow, it felt boring in parts. Alexa's offense though was good, definite improvements in that regard. The ending though, jesus christ those boos :lol Eva is laughably bad, surely they're not stupid enough to put the title on her. Going from Paige, Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley to Eva Marie, surely it can't happen.

Quite a bit of stuff to look forward to on the next tapings though. Balor & Joe contract signing, Dash & Dawson vs Vaudevillains, Emma vs Asuka build up and Bayley vs Eva, decent


----------



## Oxidamus

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I think Nia Jax is awesome. It's about time we got a giant wrestler in the diva division. Really changes things up, and the fact that she actually wrestles a giant style makes it all the better. Most modern wrestling fans don't like giant wrestlers due to the need for more energetic workrate, but she'll definitely work as a base for more storytelling oriented matches.


Not even. Big wrestlers are supposed to be slow and plodding, sure, but not aimless. She's all three, and her moveset is not just lacking, but illogical for the most part. She doesn't do much more than throw around people half her size, which isn't impressive because that's expected. She seemingly has no solid qualities whether it be out of the ring or inside of it.

It's not about her 'style' because being a big wrestler isn't just walking slow and throwing people around.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

OXITRON said:


> Not even. Big wrestlers are supposed to be slow and plodding, sure, but not aimless. She's all three, and her moveset is not just lacking, but illogical for the most part. She doesn't do much more than throw around people half her size, which isn't impressive because that's expected. She seemingly has no solid qualities whether it be out of the ring or inside of it.
> 
> It's not about her 'style' because being a big wrestler isn't just walking slow and throwing people around.


I disagree with pretty much all of this. Besides the fact that she's still developing of course.

I don't think she's aimless right now. Most of her matches so far have been squashes sure, but unlike per se Bull or Baron's, she's been letting the girls get their shots in before their inevitable end. Occasionally shocked when they are able to make progress due to being a rookie, but regains control quickly.

Her finisher needs work, but for a giant style moveset, it's fine. Andre had a similar style. Her lift up samoan drop is a nice change of pace move too. She doesn't have to hit some Ryback moves. Especially not if she's trying to be a heel.

She's shown quite a bit of facial expressions. She's interacted with her opponents, occasionally taunting them. Making progress each match.

There's a difference between a "big" wrestler like a Ryback or Taker or Kane and a "giant" style wrestler like an Andre or Baba. Someone like Beth or Tamina is the former, Nia is more the latter. And for being the latter, she's doing her job a-ok for a developing wrestler.

I would like her to up the intensity. Going beyond the smile when not wrestling.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Quick thoughts:

Nia Jax's finisher sucks. Carmella looking better.

Nice pop for the Ascension. Nice to see them having fun.
GTFO with Jordan/Gable's music, is it new? 
Everyone bumped well for each other in this match.

Alexa is really getting great on the mic.

Emma squash. Blah.

More like MEHchanics amrite?

Asuka still the GOAT.

Love that Bayley can still break out a new move or two. Alexa, hmmmm, I feel she's just a match or two from putting it all together now. I think she'll have a match in 2016 where suddenly everything will click. Ending was a bit anti-climatic.

Eva Marie? Fuck off. I'd rather have Mojo Rawley as Men's Champion.


----------



## TN Punk

CMDeluxe said:


> They are doing it because New Day did it, I'm sure the majority don't know the lyric they took it from, or that it even is one.


I don't know what I was thinking. I meant New Day. 

I doubt the crowd even know that 2 Live Crew are the originators.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Romans Empire said:


> I don't really watch NXT not even that interesting. It is just the minor leagues.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I disagree with pretty much all of this. Besides the fact that she's still developing of course.
> 
> I don't think she's aimless right now. Most of her matches so far have been squashes sure, but unlike per se Bull or Baron's, she's been letting the girls get their shots in before their inevitable end. Occasionally shocked when they are able to make progress due to being a rookie, but regains control quickly.
> 
> Her finisher needs work, but for a giant style moveset, it's fine. Andre had a similar style. Her lift up samoan drop is a nice change of pace move too. She doesn't have to hit some Ryback moves. Especially not if she's trying to be a heel.
> 
> She's shown quite a bit of facial expressions. She's interacted with her opponents, occasionally taunting them. Making progress each match.
> 
> There's a difference between a "big" wrestler like a Ryback or Taker or Kane and a "giant" style wrestler like an Andre or Baba. Someone like Beth or Tamina is the former, Nia is more the latter. And for being the latter, she's doing her job a-ok for a developing wrestler.
> 
> I would like her to up the intensity. Going beyond the smile when not wrestling.


Oxi is notoriously hard on developing talent so you should take his opinion with a grain of salt-- he thinks the term "good" is over-the-top praise for Dana and Alexa. 

I'm confused why she's being buried so hard by the non workrate marks like @Legit BOSS her moveset isn't impressive but all of her storytelling elements are there: she's selling well without over or under selling keeping her monster status without making her opponent look too weak, her match pace fits her psychology-- she knows she's got the match in the bag and toys with her opponents, it's appropriately slow and cocky, her facials and taunts are solid and she sell's her aggression well during her big moves and her Brock-like back and forth pacing before she picks her opponent off the mat for the next move, like she can't decide how she's going to hurt you next (which people seem to be reading as her being lost out there but I think it's entirely intentional).

I don't know what people are expecting from short squashes, she hasn't been able to show much but she seems to be doing well at everything that she has been allowed to show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T *Think about everyone I mark for and what they have in common. They're all in your face, hard hitting, athletic, aggressive people with quick and/or powerful impact offense. Nia doesn't appeal to me whatsoever because she's so slow and boring. It has nothing to do with her not being a chain wrestler or something of the like.*


----------



## Trublez

:booklel


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *Think about everyone I mark for and what they have in common. They're all in your face, hard hitting, athletic, aggressive people with quick and/or powerful impact offense. Nia doesn't appeal to me whatsoever because she's so slow and boring. It has nothing to do with her not being a chain wrestler or something of the like.*


I know, which is why I don't understand why you've given up on her so soon, she's working limited squashes to get her mystique over, her aggressiveness is there, the impact will come as they start to trust her more (think how long it took before they let Corbin do a move other than EoD) and the pace is going to increase once she starts wrestling real matches. She shows a solid understanding of the basics of wrestling-- it seems premature to write her off so soon. Like I said, I don't know what people were expecting to see but it has always taken time for them to "open up the playbook" on their greener talents (look how little Alexa got to do in her match with Bayley)

I'm not ready to ready to crown her as the next big thing but I've seen enough to give her some time before burying her. I council patience with any PC talent especially seeing how fast people like Dsna and Corbin improve once given regular time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I know, which is why I don't understand why you've given up on her so soon, she's working limited squashes to get her mystique over, her aggressiveness is there, the impact will come as they start to trust her more (think how long it took before they let Corbin do a move other than EoD) and the pace is going to increase once she starts wrestling real matches. She shows a solid understanding of the basics of wrestling-- it seems premature to write her off so soon. Like I said, I don't know what people were expecting to see but it has always taken time for them to "open up the playbook" on their greener talents (look how little Alexa got to do in her match with Bayley)
> 
> I'm not ready to ready to crown her as the next big thing but I've seen enough to give her some time before burying her. I council patience with any PC talent especially seeing how fast people like Dsna and Corbin improve once given regular time.


*
It's like William Regal said on Breaking Ground: some people will decide whether or not they like you before you make it halfway down the ramp. I'm one of those people. Dana popped immediately when she did her cartwheel on her debut. I was like "Ok, she's here to make a statement." and it was readily apparent that she had her character down with no TV time. Corbin squashes were cool for the first month or so because he showed how many different ways he can pull you into the End of Days. Marley, getting squashed by Eva of all people, showed character, athleticism, and wrestling ability in under 3 minutes. 

Nia is very one dimensional with her offense and has done nothing impressive besides a decent Samoan Drop. Her jobbers, 2 of which I have no idea who they are, outshined her. I'm not saying fire the woman, but she doesn't need to be pushed to the title picture anytime soon when there are other qualified PC candidates who could use good booking and more exposure to expand their fanbase faster than she will.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> It's like William Regal said on Breaking Ground: some people will decide whether or not they like you before you make it halfway down the ramp. I'm one of those people. Dana popped immediately when she did her cartwheel on her debut. I was like "Ok, she's here to make a statement." and it was readily apparent that she had her character down with no TV time. Corbin squashes were cool for the first month or so because he showed how many different ways he can pull you into the End of Days. Marley, getting squashed by Eva of all people, showed character, athleticism, and wrestling ability in under 3 minutes.
> 
> Nia is very one dimensional with her offense and has done nothing impressive besides a decent Samoan Drop. Her jobbers, 2 of which I have no idea who they are, outshined her. I'm not saying fire the woman, but she doesn't need to be pushed to the title picture anytime soon when there are other qualified PC candidates who could use good booking and more exposure to expand their fanbase faster than she will.*


That's understandable I don't think she should be in line for a push when she's at the bottom half of the division but I don't want her fired or anything. There's something there that can be developed.

Personally I think her role should be as Eva's goon, I think she should beat the dog hell out of girls before their matches with Eva, since babyfaces never turn down the ref when he asks if they want to start the match, Eva can pick up a bunch of cheap wins (which would be great to limit the amount of time we actually have to see her).


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Alexa is really getting great on the mic.



I keep saying it, no girl in this company cuts a better promo than Alexa. This might have been her best one yet.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

KC Armstrong said:


> I keep saying it, no girl in this company cuts a better promo than Alexa. This might have been her best one yet.


Sasha is just as good and can work a live mic which Alexa hasn't done a lot of so I can't call Bliss the best yet but if she can I'd have no problem putting her over Sasha in that regard.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Sasha is just as good and can work a live mic which Alexa hasn't done a lot of so I can't call Bliss the best yet but if she can I'd have no problem putting her over Sasha in that regard.



Only a matter of getting more opportunities which I think she has earned. When Alexa was cutting a promo in the ring with Bayley she did a great job as well, it's not only the taped backstage segments. Sasha is #2 in my opinion, but obviously the best all-around female performer in the company.

A lot of people would probably pick Paige, but I happen to think her delivery sucks and she always has to say something "controversial" to make it interesting.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Sasha is just as good and can work a live mic which Alexa hasn't done a lot of so I can't call Bliss the best yet but if she can I'd have no problem putting her over Sasha in that regard.


No disrespect meant here as i can see you're a big Sasha fan, but i don't really like Sasha as a mic worker. Everything else she does is excellent, but i just can't buy into her promos, i don't know if it's her accent or delivery, but something is missing for me. 

I'd say that Bliss is a better promo than Sasha, but Sasha owns Bliss everywhere else.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

CptRonCodpiece said:


> No disrespect meant here as i can see you're a big Sasha fan, but i don't really like Sasha as a mic worker. Everything else she does is excellent, but i just can't buy into her promos, i don't know if it's her accent or delivery, but something is missing for me.
> 
> I'd say that Bliss is a better promo than Sasha, but Sasha owns Bliss everywhere else.


I actually think Sasha is a little overrated as a mic worker, it's just that the other girls are so bad. Live mic work is important on the main roster though and lot's of good backstage promo workers fail on the live mic. I can only remember seeing Alexa do it once and she started off shaky. I have no problem with saying that Alexa is the better backstage promo but I've heard Sasha hold her own in ring, on preshows and on commentary.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Don't remember Alexa being shaky in that segment at all. She was acting all sweet and nice to fool Bayley and then went into her usual heel Alexa mode. What I would call "shaky" is Sasha fucking crying during that in-ring promo with Bayley where they set up the iron man match. Don't tell me someone is great doing live promos if they can't even control their emotions. If you're supposed to be a badass heel and you're weeping in the ring, you're not doing your job.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Yeah, on a live mic, Sasha is definitely the most consistent. It's why she speaks as much as Naomi. Hell even more.

But Alexa is definitely good.


EDIT: Oh god, not the crying complaint again.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> EDIT: Oh god, not the crying complaint again.


Sorry, but I hate that shit. I'm a Sasha fan, but I don't have a problem pointing out things that I don't like. Alexa is my favorite, but I'm not delusional enough to think she's on the same level in the ring as some of the other girls.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

@Legit BOSS how do you rate Alexa's mic work compared to Sasha's?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> @Legit BOSS how do you rate Alexa's mic work compared to Sasha's?


:hmm. *About equal at solo promos. I need to see some improv and back and forth banter.*


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I was interested to hear them selling the TV tapings at CFE arena in January, that's nearly a 10,000 arena so it should be interesting to see if they fill it and if the crowd are as hot as the Brooklyn crowd. I hope to see NXT branching out into doing more Takeovers and TV tapings at bigger arenas in 2016.

When the jobber got the hot tag against Dash & Dawson then got wiped out straight away by their finisher.... I loved that finish, it made me smile in a sadistic kind of way. 

I was hoping Asuka was going to unmask and be sporting some crazy makeup.


----------



## Mr. I

kendo_nagasaki said:


> I was interested to hear them selling the TV tapings at CFE arena in January, that's nearly a 10,000 arena so it should be interesting to see if they fill it and if the crowd are as hot as the Brooklyn crowd. I hope to see NXT branching out into doing more Takeovers and TV tapings at bigger arenas in 2016.
> 
> When the jobber got the hot tag against Dash & Dawson then got wiped out straight away by their finisher.... I loved that finish, it made me smile in a sadistic kind of way.
> 
> I was hoping Asuka was going to unmask and be sporting some crazy makeup.


It's on Rumble weekend, so they will fill it with ease.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ithil said:


> It's on Rumble weekend, so they will fill it with ease.


I want to see a real test of NXT's drawing power, no UK, no main roster ppv help.


----------



## Crasp

I feel like Bliss cuts noticeably better promos than Sasha. But they're clearly both among the _better_ talkers within the women's division - although as JeriGOAT points out, that isn't necessarily saying a lot.


----------



## Old School Icons

Got a chance to finally watch NXT this week... and judging by the thread titles some stuff went down. It certainly did.

*Nia Jax had a slightly tougher squash. I thought Carmella was pretty good. Nia Jax's confusing look/theme/ "Can I pack your bags?" smiling continues. I can't buy her at all as a face or heel right now. 

*Alex Bliss cuts another good promo. Its a pity that Bayley/Alexa didn't have more time to build this up. 

*If Triple H does take control of the main roster, I expect half the roster will get Motorhead for their theme songs.

*The Ascension get another heroes welcome and have a fun to watch match with the best tag team in NXT, Jason Jordan and Chad Gable. Any team who can get a good match out of the Ascension is pretty damn talented. 

They are the number one contenders in all but name for the Mechanic's tag team titles as far as I'm concerned. 

*NXT as with WWE video packages top notch. This did a great job of hyping the main event for the NXT Women's title.

*Bayley cuts a promo. I noticed a slight hint of arrogance here from Bayley. Nothing obvious but in a few months will this success go to her head? That would be a really interesting character development. 

* An aggressive performance from Emma. Why didn't she get the UK TakeOver push to face Bayley. :banderas

* The best promo I've seen from Baron Corbin. Between his recent work and Breaking ground he is becoming one of my favorite heels in NXT. 

* SAY YEA! YEA! The new NXT Tag Team Champions display their nasty limb destroying antics once again. The finish was kinda funny. "HOT TAG! OH SHI..."

*Asuka and Dana have an entertaining moment backstage. I hope no mail man ever has to deliver to Asuka 

"Mam is this your package?" "Yesssssssssssssssssss!" 

Emma and Dana will do some sort of beat down next week I'm sure. Asuka has to look a little vulnerable :lol

*Samoa Joe has me invested in his side of the feud for the NXT title. Now Finn Balor needs to deliver on his part. 

*Bayley Vs Alexa Bliss. This was Alexa's best in ring showing yet although lots of room for improvement. 

*Out comes Robot Marie to challenge Bayley to a match "Verse Me".

She looked great but my lord she is one of the worst talkers I've ever heard in WWE. She reminds me of another infamous acting performance.






The crowd booed her into oblivion. When she told the dorks to shut up did that include that cringeworthy fan of hers who appeared again when she came out? :Rollins

Not as strong an episode as the last two weeks but its set up a lot for next week including the tag team title rematch and NXT title contract signing.

Oh and the little matter of Eva Marie Vs Bayley for the NXT Women's Championship. 

Nia Jax fuckery and then full sail goes









Next week could be pretty bad for that title :lol


----------



## Oxidamus

Crasp said:


> I feel like Bliss cuts noticeably better promos than Sasha. But they're clearly both among the _better_ talkers within the women's division - although as JeriGOAT points out, that isn't necessarily saying a lot.


Alexa's promo on NXT was great. Granted I think there are WAY too many backstage promos and NXT's reliance on them makes it hard to truly gauge talent, but it was very, very good. I wasn't really surprised she could talk the talk considering she showed glimpses of decency in that regard a couple of times... but she still really can't walk the walk.

Maybe she was more impressive in the match, but I didn't see anything worthwhile from her _or_ Bayley (sadly) so I skipped most of it after like four or five minutes.

If Alexa can actually get really good in the ring, like at least a Charlotte standard, I think it might be argued she'll become the best in the business depending how much WWE will value workrate among the women in the future.


----------



## Chris22

I also too am very surprised at how well Alexa has played her heel character, her facial expressions alone are great. I remember watching her when she debuted and thinking that she'll never be able to be an effective heel and she just proved me so wrong. Her promo work and feud with Bayley has been great and basically shows that she's the type of person to really rise to any opportunity that she's been given. I hope she continues to improve in the ring because her she looks like she's gonna have a great career.


----------



## Piers

Alexa's new theme is just 
:mcgee1


----------



## Geeee

2 title matches next week? Cool. The crowd is gonna be insane for the Womens title match...


----------



## Piers

Didn't Emma win a four way to be #1 Contender by the way ?


----------



## Geeee

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Didn't Emma win a four way to be [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] Contender by the way ?


I don't think that was a #1 contender match? Also, I'm pretty sure we're supposed to forget that Emma won that match.

Eva Marie has only beaten jobbers and uhh Carmella. She probably shouldn't be #1 contender anyway but maybe she flirted with Commissioner Regal...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Damn, this is the best I've seen Emma. She just made me a fan. :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

OXITRON said:


> Alexa's promo on NXT was great. Granted I think there are WAY too many backstage promos and NXT's reliance on them makes it hard to truly gauge talent, but it was very, very good.
> 
> If Alexa can actually get really good in the ring, like at least a Charlotte standard, I think it might be argued she'll become the best in the business depending how much WWE will value workrate among the women in the future.


*
:highnote. This is the most unbiased Alexa post we're gonna get from Oxi.*


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I hope someone at Titan towers isn't thinking "Wow, Look at the reaction Eva Marie is getting, she must be an amazing heel, time to call her up"


----------



## Oxidamus

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> :highnote. This is the most unbiased Alexa post we're gonna get from Oxi.*


I'm not biased though. When I am it's intentional for a bit of fun and you should be able to tell. :shrug

Alexa still sucks in the ring as far as I'm concerned. Couldn't even keep me, the guy who watched NXT to see development, entertained because I saw no real improvement.


----------



## Old School Icons

kendo_nagasaki said:


> I hope someone at Titan towers isn't thinking "Wow, Look at the reaction Eva Marie is getting, she must be an amazing heel, time to call her up"


She would probably be sent back down to NXT... again :Rollins


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

OXITRON said:


> I'm not biased though. When I am it's intentional for a bit of fun and you should be able to tell. :shrug
> 
> Alexa still sucks in the ring as far as I'm concerned. Couldn't even keep me, the guy who watched NXT to see development, entertained because I saw no real improvement.


*"Sucks" is simply untrue. She doesn't botch at all like she used to last year. If she doesn't entertain you, that's fine because it's subjective, but she's not bad by any stretch.*


----------



## Oxidamus

Legit BOSS said:


> *"Sucks" is simply untrue. She doesn't botch at all like she used to last year. If she doesn't entertain you, that's fine because it's subjective, but she's not bad by any stretch.*


It's not that her matches weren't entertaining, it's that I would be entertained by development which I saw none of, so it was virtually the same as the rest of her matches. A little bit of trash talking but every diva does it now. Asking Bayley "Why won't you stay down?!" after a sunset flip? Come on.

Maybe she doesn't botch but I see no actual improvement other than, I guess, not fucking up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

OXITRON said:


> It's not that her matches weren't entertaining, it's that I would be entertained by development which I saw none of, so it was virtually the same as the rest of her matches. A little bit of trash talking but every diva does it now. Asking Bayley "Why won't you stay down?!" after a sunset flip? Come on.


*
Considering it's one of her signature moves, yeah, that makes sense. It's like Sasha doing it after the Turnbuckle Knee Drop. It's logical storytelling. Alexa used most of her arsenal and Bayley just wouldn't quit.*


----------



## Oxidamus

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Considering it's one of her signature moves, yeah, that makes sense. It's like Sasha doing it after the Turnbuckle Knee Drop. It's logical storytelling. Alexa used most of her arsenal and Bayley just wouldn't quit.*


It's one of her signatures? She's only had like two televised matches longer than five minutes so I had no idea. :lmao
I always took it as one of those "new female wrestlers learn to do a lot of pinning combinations to look like they're good" strings.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

OXITRON said:


> It's one of her signatures? She's only had like two televised matches longer than five minutes so I had no idea. :lmao
> I always took it as one of those "new female wrestlers learn to do a lot of pinning combinations to look like they're good" strings.


*Yeah, she's been doing it for over a year now:
*


----------



## TN Punk

kendo_nagasaki said:


> I hope someone at Titan towers isn't thinking "Wow, Look at the reaction Eva Marie is getting, she must be an amazing heel, time to call her up"


Vince definitely thinks that. Lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

This is what I'm thinking about Bayley's reign. She just beat Alexa. Next week, she will beat Eva. But after the match, Nia Jax will come out and challenge Bayley to a title match - which should probably happen at NXT TAKEOVER LONDON. Bayley should go over Nia Jax to solidify her reign as champion. She would be the first person to pin Nia Jax clean. It would be a classic moment. Then bring Bayley to the main roster, while continuing her feud with Nia Jax. Have Nia Jax win in a rematch, so Bayley can be done with NXT and be a full-time WWE diva. I like Bayley, but I like Nia Jax too. I see her as a female Bam Bam Bigelow. Remember that fucker? He was huge and agile as fuck. I see good things in Nia Jax. All the potential is there. I just hope she gets the right booking.


----------



## Drago

Bayley's facial expressions during the ending segment - 11/10. :banderas


----------



## Mr. I

Leon Knuckles said:


> This is what I'm thinking about Bayley's reign. She just beat Alexa. Next week, she will beat Eva. But after the match, Nia Jax will come out and challenge Bayley to a title match - which should probably happen at NXT TAKEOVER LONDON. Bayley should go over Nia Jax to solidify her reign as champion. She would be the first person to pin Nia Jax clean. It would be a classic moment. Then bring Bayley to the main roster, while continuing her feud with Nia Jax. Have Nia Jax win in a rematch, so Bayley can be done with NXT and be a full-time WWE diva. I like Bayley, but I like Nia Jax too. I see her as a female Bam Bam Bigelow. Remember that fucker? He was huge and agile as fuck. I see good things in Nia Jax. All the potential is there. I just hope she gets the right booking.


Classic moment is a little over the top given Nia Jax has been on TV for less than two months.


----------



## Oxidamus

@Soul Cat ask me anything and I will attempt to refute it. I'm not making a thread or whatever but I'm not discussing anything in the circlejerkbox.


----------



## Vox Machina

OXITRON said:


> @Soul Cat ask me anything and I will attempt to refute it. I'm not making a thread or whatever but I'm not discussing anything in the circlejerkbox.


What makes Tye Dillinger better than Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Finn Balor, and Baron Corbin?


----------



## Mr. I

Soul Cat said:


> What makes Tye Dillinger better than Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Finn Balor, and Baron Corbin?


He's not as popular, therefore I will be more unique and rebellious seeming if I pretend to like him more.


----------



## Oxidamus

Soul Cat said:


> What makes Tye Dillinger better than Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Finn Balor, and Baron Corbin?


Gable is talented and basically the male Sasha Banks at this point but it's just immensely unlikely that a guy so new could be anywhere near as talented as a guy with such a tenure like Dillinger. Has Gable shown that he can control a match? No. Has Dillinger? Yes. That's at least something that Dillinger can do that Gable can't, if you were to say they were equal.

Jordan is a joke because he's not as good as Gable in any aspect, and is basically the same deal.

Balor got schooled by Dillinger when they had a short match (April 22). Dillinger has character and charisma (Brooklyn), and he can cut promos (October 14), Balor is arguably the worst of the ol' BIG FIVE.

Baron Corbin isn't a good wrestler and can't cut promos. He's average at best in the ring and sucks outside of it, and most people would agree with that without needing any 'evidence'.



Ithil said:


> He's not as popular, therefore I will be more unique and rebellious seeming if I pretend to like him more.


Fuck sake lmao.


----------



## Vox Machina

OXITRON said:


> Gable is talented and basically the male Sasha Banks at this point but it's just immensely unlikely that a guy so new could be anywhere near as talented as a guy with such a tenure like Dillinger. Has Gable shown that he can control a match? No. Has Dillinger? Yes. That's at least something that Dillinger can do that Gable can't, if you were to say they were equal.
> 
> Jordan is a joke because he's not as good as Gable in any aspect, and is basically the same deal.
> 
> Balor got schooled by Dillinger when they had a short match (April 22). Dillinger has character and charisma (Brooklyn), and he can cut promos (October 14), Balor is arguably the worst of the ol' BIG FIVE.
> 
> Baron Corbin isn't a good wrestler and can't cut promos. He's average at best in the ring and sucks outside of it, and most people would agree with that without needing any 'evidence'.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck sake lmao.


Being able to control a match is expected of veteran wrestlers. This doesn't make him unique. Being a solid hand in the ring isn't what makes a good wrestler. It contributes to that distinction. You know of all flash and no substance? Well, this is like being all substance and no flash. In entertainment, that is a huge issue. 

I've once said that Neville is like a cherry on top of ice cream. He's not the main reason a feud will be great. He lacks in that area. But ultimately when it's time to lock horns in the ring, he will make it all the better and give it a lasting impact. So in a way, he is quite valuable. But the thing is... I don't think Dillinger is nearly as good in the ring as Neville. I think he is average, ring general notwithstanding.

I also disagree with you about his promos. He's again: unimpressive. Chad Gable has shown an awful lot of technical skill, but with it, the ability to captivate an audience. He's not great on the mic, but he has control of it already. I'm not the biggest fan of comparing talents to former greats, but he is comparable to 2000 Kurt Angle. That is a huge compliment to him and fitting to his character.

I don't like Baron Corbin, so I won't touch on that. But as for Finn Balor? He's lacking in character. It is affecting everything about him. He is a jigsaw puzzle with a piece missing. You can see what he can be, and you can tell what's there. But because he can't find that missing piece, you can't appreciate him to the fullest. He hasn't been outstanding in the ring or on the mic, and it's because of that missing piece.


----------



## Oxidamus

Soul Cat said:


> Being able to control a match is expected of veteran wrestlers. This doesn't make him unique. Being a solid hand in the ring isn't what makes a good wrestler. It contributes to that distinction. You know of all flash and no substance? Well, this is like being all substance and no flash. In entertainment, that is a huge issue.


What? This was about if he was better than them or not, not whether he's unique or not. He's pretty cookie-cutter but at least he's decent. I don't understand why all you guys are more than willing to trash someone just because someone else likes them. And I definitely don't get why the first response is trolling when there's disagreement



> I've once said that Neville is like a cherry on top of ice cream. He's not the main reason a feud will be great. He lacks in that area. But ultimately when it's time to lock horns in the ring, he will make it all the better and give it a lasting impact. So in a way, he is quite valuable. But the thing is... I don't think Dillinger is nearly as good in the ring as Neville. I think he is average, ring general notwithstanding.


Neville had a great feud with Zayn, it's all about the booking. If Dillinger was given ANY kind of feud you could judge it. He hasn't had a feud, they cut the feud with Jordan off for virtually no reason. He has however had matches and a couple of (albeit short) promos.

The biggest problem with the ridiculous loop of logic. It's just opinion when you guys want it to be opinion; if you don't see him do something you assume he can't at the same time when I assume he can despite not seeing it, I'm in the wrong. But I'm the one posting info from people who work with him and people who have seen him in long matches at house shows, and people on your side just ignore it to spout hypocrisy.



> I also disagree with you about his promos. He's again: unimpressive. Chad Gable has shown an awful lot of technical skill, but with it, the ability to captivate an audience. He's not great on the mic, but he has control of it already. I'm not the biggest fan of comparing talents to former greats, but he is comparable to 2000 Kurt Angle. That is a huge compliment to him and fitting to his character.


Are we holding the two to the same standard? Because it doesn't seem like we are. Yea sure if you wanted to say that Gable is better _considering_ his tenure then I'll happily agree, but without considering? Absolutely not.

Unimpressive why or how exactly? Dillinger _has_ captivated an audience. And if anything getting people who AREN'T Full Sail behind him (See: BROOKLYN, also remember it was against debuting hyped up Apollo Crews) it's the best example you will get in NXT.

Another issue is this selective memory. You won't remember how Dillinger got people in a city that most people have never seen the dude wrestle a long match chant "TEN!" and made Crews look great in his role, but you'll happily remember Gable getting Full Sail to chant crazy for him.



> I don't like Baron Corbin, so I won't touch on that. But as for Finn Balor? He's lacking in character. It is affecting everything about him. He is a jigsaw puzzle with a piece missing. You can see what he can be, and you can tell what's there. But because he can't find that missing piece, you can't appreciate him to the fullest. He hasn't been outstanding in the ring or on the mic, and it's because of that missing piece.


Yea I agree, so why would you say Balor is better? He's the worst NXT Champion since Bo Dallas and even then I'd argue Bo and Big E were better solely because they had more going for them, and were doing more, than just having predictable matches and rematches.


----------



## Vox Machina

OXITRON said:


> What? This was about if he was better than them or not, not whether he's unique or not. He's pretty cookie-cutter but at least he's decent. I don't understand why all you guys are more than willing to trash someone just because someone else likes them. And I definitely don't get why the first response is trolling when there's disagreement


He's not better _because_ he isn't unique. It's an important factor. 




OXITRON said:


> Neville had a great feud with Zayn, it's all about the booking. If Dillinger was given ANY kind of feud you could judge it. He hasn't had a feud, they cut the feud with Jordan off for virtually no reason. He has however had matches and a couple of (albeit short) promos.


That was an awesome feud. It wasn't because of Neville's mic skills. What made it great was the fans' adoration of Zayn and great storytelling in their matches... which is what I complimented Neville about.



OXITRON said:


> The biggest problem with the ridiculous loop of logic. It's just opinion when you guys want it to be opinion; if you don't see him do something you assume he can't at the same time when I assume he can despite not seeing it, I'm in the wrong. But I'm the one posting info from people who work with him and people who have seen him in long matches at house shows, and people on your side just ignore it to spout hypocrisy.


You're lumping me in with "you guys" when I don't say you are wrong. I just disagree with you. I think it's outrageous you view him as the best, but you're not wrong. It's subjective. It'd be hypocritical of me to say you are wrong, because people constantly get on Ziggler, and he's my favorite.




OXITRON said:


> Are we holding the two to the same standard? Because it doesn't seem like we are. Yea sure if you wanted to say that Gable is better _considering_ his tenure then I'll happily agree, but without considering? Absolutely not.


I take tenure into consideration. 



OXITRON said:


> Unimpressive why or how exactly? Dillinger _has_ captivated an audience. And if anything getting people who AREN'T Full Sail behind him (See: BROOKLYN, also remember it was against debuting hyped up Apollo Crews) it's the best example you will get in NXT.


I'm just going to disagree here.



OXITRON said:


> Another issue is this selective memory. You won't remember how Dillinger got people in a city that most people have never seen the dude wrestle a long match chant "TEN!" and made Crews look great in his role, but you'll happily remember Gable getting Full Sail to chant crazy for him.


Ryback gets "Feed me more chants" every single match, but yet when he comes out, there's silence. Not saying chants are worthless, but I wouldn't put full stock into receiving chants, especially at Full Sail. Del Rio gets "Si" chants, but yet most would argue that he is a bore. When people talk about how much the fans love Daniel Bryan, it's not about the "Yes!" chants. It's about how involved they are during all his matches and the reception he gets.




OXITRON said:


> Yea I agree, so why would you say Balor is better? He's the worst NXT Champion since Bo Dallas and even then I'd argue Bo and Big E were better solely because they had more going for them, and were doing more, than just having predictable matches and rematches.


Yes, Finn Balor is still better than him. His reign has been uneventful all the same.


----------



## Oxidamus

Soul Cat said:


> He's not better _because_ he isn't unique. It's an important factor.


Yet you compare Gable to Angle? Meaning he's basically a carbon copy? In fact, he IS a carbon copy. Is Dillinger a copy of anyone, and if so, is he worse than them, or is he better?




> That was an awesome feud. It wasn't because of Neville's mic skills. What made it great was the fans' adoration of Zayn and great storytelling in their matches... which is what I complimented Neville about.


Yet Balor hasn't done anything good at all. I know, it's booking, and it's the same reason why people don't realise Dillinger has talent. It's the reason you see people in the chatbox thinking they're 'right' just because another person who has the same awful mindset as them agrees.



> You're lumping me in with "you guys" when I don't say you are wrong. I just disagree with you. I think it's outrageous you view him as the best, but you're not wrong. It's subjective. It'd be hypocritical of me to say you are wrong, because people constantly get on Ziggler, and he's my favorite.


That's just as bad, because you're saying everything is subjective when it isn't. And even then you just disagree with me on that given past discussions.

Is a wrestler talented? Yes or no, it's not opinion. It's opinion whether you like them or not. And that has nothing to do with whether they're talented or not. There are talented wrestlers I don't like. There are untalented wrestlers I like. It's not all subjective. Hollywood directors don't pick a guy up because they 'like' him, but because they're good at the role. Wrestling companies don't hire people because they 'like' them (unless it's nepotism I suppose), but because they're going to be useful given their talents.



> I take tenure into consideration.


But you shouldn't because it has nothing to do with overall talent. It has a lot to do with potential, though, but if you're going to tell me X is worse than Y because Y is really good in their first 2 years but is clearly not as good as X then that's a logical fallacy.



> I'm just going to disagree here.


From what we discussed in the chatbox, basically you're denying he got a reaction because the 'crowd was rowdy', but every crowd for NXT is and always will be, so why would we even bother talking about reactions if Brooklyn isn't the best example? Everything can be dismissed because the Full Sail crowd mark for themselves.



> Ryback gets "Feed me more chants" every single match, but yet when he comes out, there's silence. Not saying chants are worthless, but I wouldn't put full stock into receiving chants, especially at Full Sail. Del Rio gets "Si" chants, but yet most would argue that he is a bore. When people talk about how much the fans love Daniel Bryan, it's not about the "Yes!" chants. It's about how involved they are during all his matches and the reception he gets.


That's an interesting point but if we're talking about this the way we should - with Brooklyn as the only real example - then it sure makes sense Dillinger didn't come out to cheers because it was his first proper-ish match. Would you blame an NXT guy who just debuted in the middle of a Raw where no one knew who he was for a bad reaction initially? The point is that he got himself over during the match which means he did something right.



> Yes, Finn Balor is still better than him. His reign has been uneventful all the same.


Now you are just disagreeing for the sake of it, and you know I hate that I provided three examples of how Dillinger is better than Balor and they were all short enough for you to find and watch them, assuming you had the Network or know what sites to stream on (and I'm sure you do). But you still disagree?

And again, it's like this has only happened in the last year in this section. People just disagree because they can't separate subjectivity and objectivity. You disagree someone is talented because you believe everything is subjective and they don't entertain _you_, and that is the inability to separate the two. At least it's ever so slightly better than blaming booking for your favourite guys getting a bad situation but blaming guys you don't like for getting in a bad situation.


----------



## Vox Machina

I'm not going to reply to all of that, Oxi. Because if I don't like a person, then I don't think they are talented. It's entertainment. That is the whole thing. It's absolutely subjective. If I don't like a film, it's because it is shit. Some people don't have that mindset. I do.


----------



## Oxidamus

Soul Cat said:


> I'm not going to reply to all of that, Oxi. Because if I don't like a person, then I don't think they are talented. It's entertainment. That is the whole thing. It's absolutely subjective. If I don't like a film, it's because it is shit. Some people don't have that mindset. I do.


Let's just imagine that all forms of entertainment are subjective, everything in them is, even though that isn't even true, and this is your last ditch attempt (and your current detraction in the chatbox as well) to disagree for the sake of it.

Is someone bad, only until one day they're given a 15 minute opportunity, and you like them? Do they immediately just magically become good, or have they been good all along, and your predisposed judgment is wrong?


----------



## Vox Machina

OXITRON said:


> Let's just imagine that all forms of entertainment are subjective, everything in them is, even though that isn't even true, and this is your last ditch attempt (and your current detraction in the chatbox as well) to disagree for the sake of it.
> 
> Is someone bad, only until one day they're given a 15 minute opportunity, and you like them? Do they immediately just magically become good, or have they been good all along, and your predisposed judgment is wrong?


Are you saying talents don't improve?


----------



## Oxidamus

Soul Cat said:


> Are you saying talents don't improve?


Why are you completely unable to just answer a question? You ask me shit and I answer it, can't you do the same?

I'm asking you if, after just one week, some guy goes from "utter shit" just because you don't like him, to "really good" if he tickles your fancy the next week.

This is why your stance is absolutely ridiculous, because it makes no sense at all. There is an objective standard in wrestling. Like I said and you probably got mad at and tried ignoring - you are trained in professional wrestling because there is a proper (see: objective) way you are supposed to execute and take moves, and a way you are supposed to display yourself and your character on camera. It's not just "do it how you want because it's all subjective".


----------



## december_blue

Who's ready?


----------



## Bayley <3

:lol Bayley basically saying Eva doesn't deserve it on Instagram. :done


----------



## 3ku1

Poor Bayley, if she can managed to get a watchable match out of Eva, she truly is the NXT GOAT.


----------



## deanambroselover

Tonights match will be interesting. I feel sorry for Bayley having to carry that no talent Eva Marie


----------



## Laquane Anderson

Having already seen the match in the spoiler thread. Without bias, I can say, it was decent, and at some points actually entertaining. Eva can bump really well, she sold, and her offense wasn't bad. Best her sliced Red has looked.


----------



## Donnie

As others have said if Bayley gets a ** match out of Eva she's the GOAT


----------



## Donnie

The Fuck is this hack doing here


----------



## 3ku1

Cole! Nxt must be getting big then LOL.


----------



## Donnie

Finn's about to talk, Eva's going to wrestle can this get any worse


----------



## 3ku1

I don't really watch NXT, but that crowd! Damn they are loud lol. I guess I am used to crickets on raw.


----------



## Donnie

The fans cheering for Joe, I guess the NXT fans aren't that bad


----------



## A PG Attitude

Does the stream keep freezing for anyone else?


----------



## 3ku1

LOl The Vaudeyvillians talk about corny.


----------



## Donnie

Very Good Match. Nice to see more Old-School Pro Rassling


----------



## Donnie

YEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. HOW YOU DOING ?


----------



## Donnie

Eva waiting in Mr Regale's office so she can service him #dirtyslut


----------



## 3ku1

Boy Eva looks like a plastic, red headed Barbie doll. Too much make up Eva, she didn't even look real. I don't find her attractive at all. Bayley to me is even more attractive. And boy talk about putting me to asleep on the mic.


----------



## Donnie

One Slut, and one horrible Samoan. Sounds like the start of a porno


----------



## Donnie

What an awesome promo.


----------



## Braylyt

DANA :mark:


----------



## Donnie

My Emma going to die :mj2


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

ASUKA looked sexy as fuck smiling while Emma's theme played. And dat outfit to top it off... Oh my gawd!


----------



## 3ku1

Your more prettier Bayley..


----------



## Tempest

Nice promo from Bayley.


----------



## Donnie

SAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMI :sami


----------



## Abisial

I like unsmiley Apollo


----------



## Tempest

Abisial said:


> I like unsmiley Apollo


Me too.


----------



## Donnie

Baron is a bad motherfucker HAIL CORBIN


----------



## Arthurgos

Holy shit i am digging this Eva Marie stuff... HHH is a genius the way he is going about using her having people from WWE come down taking the place of current people. The way he is involved Corporate is just genius i mean they even made it obvious and i mean very obvious that Bayley was cut in her promo when talking just about Eva.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Corporate Eva was a fantastic call, even more heat on her.


----------



## Tempest

Geeze, Bayley gets a better reaction than Finn.


----------



## 3ku1

Eva has a very fit body I well give her that, she is sexy. And has heat. But I don't know their is something very plastic about her. Very unnatural. I don't know Bayley I find even prettier. Paige is hotter .


----------



## A PG Attitude

Tempest said:


> Geeze, Bayley gets a better reaction than Finn.


Of course she does, she's been the most over besides Sasha for awhile now.


----------



## Tempest

I freaking love the dimming of the lights for title matches now. It gives it a big fight feel.


----------



## Donnie

Tempest said:


> Geeze, Bayley gets a better reaction than Finn.


Bayley is the Face of NXT :bayley


----------



## Mox Girl

Corey Graves is officially JBL Jr now, with his talk about conspiracies and shit :no:

At least they're making this match feel like a big deal, but having Charles Robinson there and that feels so random. Bayley is one of the most popular people in NXT hands down


----------



## A PG Attitude

Put your camel toe away Eva.


----------



## Donnie

So Eva serviced the higher up, and the deck is stacked in her favour? Lets Hope Bayley kills her with a Balyey2baley


----------



## Mox Girl

At least we now know what side Nia Jax is on. She can't be with Eva and not be a heel now.

What were the crowd chanting right at the start of the match towards Eva? I couldn't understand them :shrug


----------



## Arthurgos

Tempest said:


> Geeze, Bayley gets a better reaction than Finn.


True but most of it right now is the crowd just being dicks with the we want some Bayley stuff. Outside of that she has always been huge . My worry for her is essentially Vince.


----------



## Tempest

If I didn't see the results already that roll up pin would have scared the shit outta me.


----------



## Dr. Middy

AHAHAHAHA that senton.


----------



## Mox Girl

I love how Byron said to Corey "I told you!" after Nia Jax pulled the ref out of the ring and Corey goes "you didn't tell me anything!" when he clearly told him Nia was there to interfere earlier on :lol But you knew the moment Charles Robinson was out there, he'd end up being the ref.


----------



## Donnie

Eva not even selling the Suplex fuck this bitch


----------



## Arthurgos

Well at least Eva is looking better in the ring than ever before so i guess progress?


----------



## A PG Attitude

Tempest said:


> If I didn't see the results already that roll up pin would have scared the shit outta me.


This is a spoiler free thread. However unlikely Eva winning is you just ruined the result for everyone watching.


----------



## Donnie

Eva's facial reactions to getting hit are fucking horrid


----------



## 3ku1

She still didn't sell that suplex, she needs work on her selling. She is working the match better though. That's not saying much she was terrible. But in any case if booked properly Bayley is going to be a HUGE star on the main roster. Shes perfect for this pg era.


----------



## Tempest

Not gon lie! That was pretty entertaining lol.


----------



## Donnie

That was a ** match which now makes NXT Woman's Champion Bayley the GOAT


----------



## Tempest

A PG Attitude said:


> This is a spoiler free thread. However unlikely Eva winning is you just ruined the result for everyone watching.


Woops, my bad.:justsayin


----------



## Arthurgos

Tempest said:


> Not gon lie! That was pretty entertaining lol.


It was awesome how HHH spun it. Dude is a magician.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Tempest said:


> Woops, my bad.:justsayin


Shit happens. I accidentally spoiled the ronda rousey result for my mate. He wasn't happy.


----------



## Mox Girl

That was actually really nicely done, especially when the ref got pulled from the ring, I felt genuine anger at the whole situation! I actually yelled at my screen a bit :lol


----------



## manchesterdud

WHAT AN EPISODE OF NXT!! That's how you write a TV program 

That hour alone was better then survivor series and Raw put together 

That's how you build towards a show aswell hurry up NXT London I'm pumped and I can not fucking wait!! 

NXT NXT NXT NXT


----------



## JBLoser

Beautifully overbooked. Loved that! 

All hail our hugging overlord for working a good match with Eva Marie.


----------



## 3ku1

Bayley managed a 2 star match with Eva Bloody Marie? Boy this girl is good :vince2. That's how you book heels main roster. Perfectly Over Booked. Why can't Raw be like this?


----------



## Phaedra

i don't know how Bayley managed that. But to be fair they did the right thing by building a storyline around it that protected Eva Marie from looking too much of a dick, by saying it was by orders and that Corporate (lol) were pulling their weight and calling the shots. It was interesting how they made the match more entertaining by the storyline and displaying quite clearly just how far apart these two are in competition. 

clever. (and eva's getting better at her character, if fluffing her lines slightly now and again)


----------



## Dr. Middy

Eva was now just "not good at all," a step up from "terrible."

Also, good call by NXT to do everything they could to shadow Eva, having Nia Jax there, Charles Robinson being a corrupt official, the whole "corporate" thing. All of this worked remarkably well.


----------



## Crasp

Very entertaining episode. I liked practically everything.

Main event was definitely entertaining - mostly down to the narrative/booking (hey main roster!), and Bayley proved to be able to carry a match alright, although there were so many shenanigans that there wasn't really much of a match. Eva's shoulder thrusts are god-awful, and when Bayley isn't leading the dance Eva goes back to being slow and awkward. 

Still, best TV Eva match of all time, and possibly the best Eva match we will EVER see.


PS - Seems Sami Zayn truly _is_ returning to ring for London! Woot woot!


----------



## BoJackson

I've said it before and I'll say it again.

As rare as it is these days, legit beloved face vs legit hated heel is infinitely more entertaining to watch than legit beloved face vs legit beloved heel. Talent be damned. That Bayley vs Eva Marie match was pure gold, especially with the way they spun corporate being behind Eva.

Really hope they do Corbin vs Balor soon, before Full Sail jumps on the Corbin bandwagon.


----------



## Arthurgos

BoJackson said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.
> 
> As rare as it is these days, legit beloved face vs legit hated heel is infinitely more entertaining to watch than legit beloved face vs legit beloved heel. Talent be damned. That Bayley vs Eva Marie match was pure gold, especially with the way they spun corporate being behind Eva.
> 
> Really hope they do Corbin vs Balor soon, before Full Sail jumps on the Corbin bandwagon.


I agree and if there was no Roman problem on the Main Roster they could have a small face who has yet to get a shot at the WWE title yet is beloved by the crowd against Sheamus it would be huge. Its why Owens is perfect i mean i cannot not love him but seeing the casual fan be huge against him must make any pay off better for them. People are starting to love him though . The Rock should come back and shit on the fans to the point we get more heel moments from him.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Was the main event a good match? No, but I was entertained. At the end of the day, that is what counts. Props to the agents in booking the match. Reminds me of the attitude era.


----------



## Arthurgos

Sarcasm1 said:


> Was the main event a good match? No, but I was entertained. At the end of the day, that is what counts. Props to the agents in booking the match. Reminds me of the attitude era.


I would argue it was a great match because it told a story. Even if it was not technically sound it did so well at its job it was hard to not enjoy as it felt like Bayley could be screwed at any moment. HHH played on our expectations from what we have seen before on Raw so well and if this was not taped it would have been such a huge moment especially if it was at Raw.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

What is Apollo crew's finisher called? I think it's my all time favorite finishing move.


----------



## Bayley <3

Al hail the NXT queen. :bayley


----------



## PimentoSlice

Main event sucked. Please don't put these matches in the main event slot if they're going to be so poorly booked or the women don't intend to go 100 percent. These last two matches Bayley has had with Alexa and now Eva Marie has completely turned me off to seeing any of those ladies getting another shot at the title. I get it's important to make Bayley look strong but if it's a "main event" match, I want to see a competitive bout, not a squash match that could've been slotted in the beginning or middle of the show. Sorry for my rant.

Show was pretty shitty this week. Best segments for me were the Elias Sampson and Sami Zayn vignettes. Everything else was forgettable. Hopefully next week we get some actual good wrestling.


----------



## Lazyking

It was overbooked but something they had to do to have a match that wasn't panned as being awful.. Thing about wrestling is you have to make people believe that something can happen... They had to make it look like Eva Marie had a shot. This was the only way. 

I commend them for making something I thought would be terrible going in, entertaining.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't think the Main Event sucked, I thought it was entertaining. IT was over booked because it may as well been a squash match, Eva was never going to win. And she has heat anyway. Reminded me of AE booking. I don't need to see a competitive womens match. Classic Bad person goes down, and Good person wins. Bayley is so over in NXT. She could be a big star in WWE, just hope they do it right.


----------



## Mox Girl

That guy playing the guitar was Elias Sampson? I had no clue what was happening there, I thought for a second the Network had picked up a music channel or something :lol


----------



## manchesterdud

PimentoSlice said:


> Main event sucked. Please don't put these matches in the main event slot if they're going to be so poorly booked or the women don't intend to go 100 percent. These last two matches Bayley has had with Alexa and now Eva Marie has completely turned me off to seeing any of those ladies getting another shot at the title. I get it's important to make Bayley look strong but if it's a "main event" match, I want to see a competitive bout, not a squash match that could've been slotted in the beginning or middle of the show. Sorry for my rant.
> 
> Show was pretty shitty this week. Best segments for me were the Elias Sampson and Sami Zayn vignettes. Everything else was forgettable. Hopefully next week we get some actual good wrestling.


unk2


----------



## Donnie

Ambrose Girl said:


> *That guy playing the guitar was Elias Sampson? *I had no clue what was happening there, I thought for a second the Network had picked up a music channel or something :lol












Say hello to NXT's resident Drifter, who after tonight showed he can actually sing, I just hope he gets his chance in the ring


----------



## Mox Girl

donne said:


> Say hello to NXT's resident Drifter, who after tonight showed he can actually sing, I just hope he gets his chance in the ring


Ohhhh, him! I remember him. He was on that weekly NXT ep they filmed from Brooklyn (the ep with that fatal 4 way women's match on it), I think? I remember seeing him and going "who's that? Oh I like the look of him!" :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

So nobody is going to mention that epic Elias Sampson vignette? 

_It started with the Man
But it wasn't the end
Gravity held it in his arms
Then he lost his friends
Then it found Redemption
But it KO'd his heart
Now it's with the Demon
A poor man's work of art 
What we have are masqueraders
What we need are liberators
What it needs is what I am
_

Muthafuckin Drifter throwing his hat in the main event. Can't wait!


----------



## PimentoSlice

Arthurgos said:


> I would argue it was a great match because it told a story. Even if it was not technically sound it did so well at its job it was hard to not enjoy as it felt like Bayley could be screwed at any moment. HHH played on our expectations from what we have seen before on Raw so well and if this was not taped it would have been such a huge moment especially if it was at Raw.


Great match? That was a bullshit match with a bunch of shenanigans. Will I ever go out of my way to re watch that match again? Hell no and I doubt most of the people in here will either. Saying the match tonight between Eva and Bayley was great or it was great storytelling is not only a lie, it's an insult to real matches that deserve that praise. 

Keep the women out of the main event if they don't intend to deliver a main event caliber match. The women deserve better than this.


----------



## Laquane Anderson

Lol I thought that was Rick Grimes from the Walking Dead! ^^^^^


----------



## 3ku1

What do you expect bro, Eva Marie was in the match. And you were expecting a 5 star match? Not going to happen lol.


----------



## Donnie

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So nobody is going to mention that epic Elias Sampson vignette?
> 
> _It started with the Man
> But it wasn't the end
> Gravity held it in his arms
> Then he lost his friends
> Then it found Redemption
> But it KO'd his heart
> Now it's with the Demon
> A poor man's work of art
> What we have are masqueraders
> What we need are liberators
> What it needs is what I am
> _
> 
> Muthafuckin Drifter throwing his hat in the main event. Can't wait!


 I really enjoyed it, it's something different plus he can sing, and he looks like a dude from an old school western that sings, because he got tired of killing people


----------



## Arthurgos

PimentoSlice said:


> Great match? That was a bullshit match with a bunch of shenanigans. Will I ever go out of my way to re watch that match again? Hell no and I doubt most of the people in here will either. Saying the match tonight between Eva and Bayley was great or it was great storytelling is not only a lie, it's an insult to real matches that deserve that praise.
> 
> Keep the women out of the main event if they don't intend to deliver a main event caliber match. The women deserve better than this.


It was a story match.. Your meant to get angry at Eva here HHH spinned it into a corporate vs NXT match so perfectly i was shocked. There where shenanigans to make us think oh shit no they won't do this like they do on Raw because i legit shat myself multiple times thinking she would win which could happen if Vince overruled HHH to do so (like her presence there in general is essentially). This felt real because we knew there where reports that Eva was going to be the one next to pick up the title. It was perfect as it looks like it even set up London again having Bayley be the underdog once again against Nia jax. I am sorry though but it was far from terrible even if it was from a technical stand point it had people hooked with each pin. Calling it a insult to wrestling is a insult to wrestling since some amazing technical matches struggle to do what they did here most of which was not Eva for a reason (she could not do it herself lol). Even the presence of Michael Cole worked towards it as he constantly said corporate being very much a figurehead that is the heel in this scenario.


----------



## NakNak

I did not watch NXT this week...yet. I'm interested. I watched the Sami return promo and dat Drifter promo. I'm hyped as fuck for Takeover London, now that Sami is returning there. And Elias Samson...man, what a song!


----------



## Laquane Anderson

PimentoSlice said:


> Great match? That was a bullshit match with a bunch of shenanigans. Will I ever go out of my way to re watch that match again? Hell no and I doubt most of the people in here will either. Saying the match tonight between Eva and Bayley was great or it was great storytelling is not only a lie, it's an insult to real matches that deserve that praise.
> 
> Keep the women out of the main event if they don't intend to deliver a main event caliber match. The women deserve better than this.



*Shrugs* I was thoroughly invested and entertained. Which in the end is the point of it all.


----------



## manchesterdud

donne said:


> I really enjoyed it, it's something different plus he can sing, and he looks like a dude from an old school western that sings, because he got tired of killing people







:done:done:done:trips8:trips8:sodone


----------



## PimentoSlice

Arthurgos said:


> It was a story match.. Your meant to get angry at Eva here HHH spinned it into a corporate vs NXT match so perfectly i was shocked. There where shenanigans to make us think oh shit no they won't do this like they do on Raw because i legit shat myself multiple times thinking she would win which could happen if Vince overruled HHH to do so (like her presence there in general is essentially). This felt real because we knew there where reports that Eva was going to be the one next to pick up the title. It was perfect as it looks like it even set up London again having Bayley be the underdog once again against Nia jax. I am sorry though but it was far from terrible even if it was from a technical stand point it had people hooked with each pin. Calling it a insult to wrestling is a insult to wrestling since some amazing technical matches struggle to do what they did here most of which was not Eva for a reason (she could not do it herself lol). Even the presence of Michael Cole worked towards it as he constantly said corporate being very much a figurehead that is the heel in this scenario.


That was not a great main event or great storytelling, but god bless you that you're entertained by so little.


----------



## PimentoSlice

Laquane Anderson said:


> *Shrugs* I was thoroughly invested and entertained. Which in the end is the point of it all.



More power to you, but I'm just not as easily entertained and I expect more from these women and NXT.








A guy in the crowd was actually reading a book because he was so disinterested in the main event.


----------



## Laquane Anderson

Well please enlighten us all on some of the more captivating an high brow storytelling going on in the WWE in recent memory.


----------



## Arthurgos

PimentoSlice said:


> That was not a great main event or great storytelling, but god bless you that you're entertained by so little.


Dude look at the reactions here and even in the ring throughout the match. People where hooked and straight up never expected to be because well it is a Eva title match.


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah your acting like this main event is compared to the gold out of that tin can WWE has been going on right now. I mean come on. It was an entertaining match, which more told the story then a high quality match. Spotfest after spotfest means nothing, when their is no psychology behind it. I enjoyed the psychology in the match. And I am not easy to please, I just don't think over think it. The point was no one expected a great womens match, because Eva just ain't capable. Bayley had to carry her.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

There's nothing wrong with a high drama, low workrate, story based match; they comprised like 90% of AE matches and it needn't be said how successful that era was. That's my problem with today's fans any match that couldn't make a ROH higlight dvd is automatically considered shit now, maybe the WWE isn't for these type of fans.


----------



## PimentoSlice

Laquane Anderson said:


> Well please enlighten us all on some of the more captivating an high brow storytelling going on in the WWE in recent memory.


By the way, a match doesn't have to have a super complex story to be good, all I'm asking for is a quality match to go along with a compelling story.

- Sasha and Bayley in the co main event of Takeover Brooklyn. Story: Bayley having to prove herself after losing at all the takeovers. Bayley feeling left out of the 4 Horsewomen success on the main roster. Sasha feeling Bayley is not on her level.
- Sami Zayn vs. Neville in the main event of revolution. Story: Sami having a battle within himself about cheating to finally get ahead. Sami has had many chances to be champion but his good guy ways always bites him when it really matters.
- Sami vs. Cesaro. Story: Any of their matches but the story for all the matches was Sami wanting to prove he's better than Cesaro but always coming up short because he didn't have the killer's instinct that Cesaro had.
Cm Punk Vs. Cena. Story: Cena is the poster boy of WWE and Punk feels he deserved that spot but WWE was neglecting his potential. 

I could think of some more, but that's not the point. All I'm getting at is if something is in the main event, it should be of quality. Was the main event tonight quality? I don't believe so, but everyone is welcome to think it was.


----------



## THANOS

donne said:


> I really enjoyed it, it's something different plus he can sing, and he looks like a dude from an old school western that sings, because he got tired of killing people


This should be his gimmick.






He should stalk his opponents with haunting songs, then take them out and play over their downed body.


----------



## The Bloodline

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So nobody is going to mention that epic Elias Sampson vignette?
> 
> _It started with the Man
> But it wasn't the end
> Gravity held it in his arms
> Then he lost his friends
> Then it found Redemption
> But it KO'd his heart
> Now it's with the Demon
> A poor man's work of art
> What we have are masqueraders
> What we need are liberators
> What it needs is what I am
> _
> 
> 
> Muthafuckin Drifter throwing his hat in the main event. Can't wait!


wow thats some good stuff, guess i have to go check out this vignette. Love his look too.


----------



## Donnie

THANOS said:


> This should be his gimmick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should stalk his opponents with haunting songs, then take them out and play over their downed body.


:banderas Dude the thought of him breaking his Guitar over Finn's head then singing about killing the demon inside. This could be an amazing gimmick if everything works out


----------



## StraightYesSociety

They booked Eva really well. Everyone knew THEY wanted to push Eva and they booked the angle as such. Wish the main roster was booked like that. Lil Naitch still crooked as ever, wooo.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

PimentoSlice said:


> A guy in the crowd was actually reading a book because he was so disinterested in the main event.


I haven't seen this episode yet so I can't comment on the match, but that fucking screenshot :eyeroll

I think this takes the cake as THE most obnoxious Full Sail-y thing I've ever seen. And some people defend this crowd that they don't try to make the show about themselves? 

Man, never mind Eva Marie, I don't know how I'm gonna get through this match because of the crowd. I bet they did that annoying "...we want some bayl-ey" chant again.


----------



## Spikeman

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> What is Apollo crew's finisher called? I think it's my all time favorite finishing move.


As of currently, he doesn't really have a name for it yet.


----------



## obby

Having Sami return to NXT at a time in which the main roster is spread crazy thin is just dumb. Hopefully it's only a brief stint before he's called up.


----------



## Laquane Anderson

*Sidenote* Eva's Promo was damn good. She delivered.


----------



## HateaHeel

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I think this takes the cake as THE most obnoxious Full Sail-y thing I've ever seen. And some people defend this crowd that they don't try to make the show about themselves?
> 
> Man, never mind Eva Marie, I don't know how I'm gonna get through this match because of the crowd. I bet they did that annoying "...we want some bayl-ey" chant again.


I've defended the Full Sail crowd as being enthusiastic in the past, it's my opinion that if they paid to get in to see the show they can chant and scream all they want. I don't know if it's some culture thing but when I attend football games here in the UK it's none stop sing-along from the crowds, so those Bayley chants don't bother me at all.

Tonight though that fan with the book infuriated me. He probably thought he was being clever in showing his disdain for Eva but he came across as an arrogant prick. He didn't even look up from his book after Eva had left the ring and the focus was on Bayley and Nia Jax. I can only assume this fan was there to shit on all women involved in the main event.


----------



## The True Believer

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I haven't seen this episode yet so I can't comment on the match, but that fucking screenshot :eyeroll
> 
> I think this takes the cake as THE most obnoxious Full Sail-y thing I've ever seen. And some people defend this crowd that they don't try to make the show about themselves?
> 
> Man, never mind Eva Marie, I don't know how I'm gonna get through this match because of the crowd. I bet they did that annoying "...we want some bayl-ey" chant again.


I can't really comment either but honestly, I don't see how that fan was trying to make the show about himself. You get obnoxious chants and the wave but someone just reading a book is obnoxious? Really? Again, I didn't see the match but unless the guy stood up and pointed at the book he was reading before sitting down again and looking at it, in a desperate attempt for attention, it looked to me like he was genuinely bored and wanted something more entertaining to look at to pass the time. Nothing wrong with that. There should be a fine line between expressing outrage towards behavior that goes out of it's way to distract your from a match or promo and policing every potential slight against the workers.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Why the fuck would you even bring a book to a wrestling show? Seems like he was predetermined to not be entertained.

I hate Eva so, so much but I went into that match with an open mind, mainly because of Bayley but still, and I actually was entertained. I even liked Eva's promo and I can't believe I just said that.


----------



## HOJO

Reading how the match was (excessively over)booked because reasons, I would've been reading books the whole time as well.

Probably would've left post-it's on booking advice there, too. God only knows how much ALL the brands need it


----------



## HateaHeel

HOJO said:


> Reading how the match was (excessively over)booked because reasons, I would've been reading books the whole time as well.
> 
> Probably would've left post-it's on booking advice there, too. God only knows how much ALL the brands need it


Depends how you want to define "reading". If he was actually turning pages and focused on his book then I would say he was reading.

Holding a book to your face though while taking sly looks around the arena, and asking the person next to you who's noticing? Not so much.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

SUPERIOR said:


> I can't really comment either but honestly, I don't see how that fan was trying to make the show about himself. You get obnoxious chants and the wave but someone just reading a book is obnoxious? Really? Again, I didn't see the match but unless the guy stood up and pointed at the book he was reading before sitting down again and looking at it, in a desperate attempt for attention, it looked to me like he was genuinely bored and wanted something more entertaining to look at to pass the time. Nothing wrong with that. There should be a fine line between expressing outrage towards behavior that goes out of it's way to distract your from a match or promo and policing every potential slight against the workers.


Come on, who brings a book to a wrestling show, especially one of that size? 

This match was announced in advance and this guy had a first row ticket. I bet he picked the biggest and most colorful book he had and wanted to look cool on TV by protesting the match. He was in the first row and knew everyone watching would see this and it would get attention online. He's 'making the show about himself' because he's trying to put himself over with that stunt. 

As hardcore wrestling fans we've been subjected to some of the worst matches of all time. Have you ever seen someone read a book during any one of those? 

So yeah, that's my theory and I don't find it hard to believe. I know how smarks and Full Sail in particular are and how much they hate Eva Marie, so I think you're being too naive thinking this was just some innocent moment at Full Sail with a fan wanting to seek other entertainment during a TV taping. He could;ve taken a long washroom/food break. 

:draper2


----------



## HOJO

Hey, maybe he's a slow reader.


----------



## The True Believer

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Come on, who brings a book to a wrestling show, especially one of that size?
> 
> This match was announced in advance and this guy had a first row ticket. I bet he picked the biggest and most colorful book he had and wanted to look cool on TV by protesting the match. He was in the first row and knew everyone watching would see this and it would get attention online. He's 'making the show about himself' because he's trying to put himself over with that stunt.
> 
> As hardcore wrestling fans we've been subjected to some of the worst matches of all time. Have you ever seen someone read a book during any one of those?
> 
> So yeah, that's my theory and I don't find it hard to believe. I know how smarks and Full Sail in particular are and how much they hate Eva Marie, so I think you're being too naive thinking this was just some innocent moment at Full Sail with a fan wanting to seek other entertainment during a TV taping. He could;ve taken a long washroom/food break.
> 
> :draper2


He also could've protested the match by actually making himself known by doing what anyone in Full Sail does to protest and actually jeer and chant. That would've made a lot of a bigger statement than just nonchalantly reading a book. And hey, if that's his intent, than good for him. We need more assholes to be like him. Just shut the fuck up and read instead of getting juvenile, tryhard chants over.


----------



## Bayley <3

Eva Marie "it's time for a real woman" :lol bitch I don't think there's a real thing about you. 


That fucking song. That one vignette did more for me than anything they've done with Nia Jax, and even Finn Balor for that matter. That song was awesome


----------



## Bayley <3

Also there's nothing wrong with those Bayley chants.


----------



## SAMCRO

So glad Apollo got a new finisher, that standing moonsault was awful.


----------



## jacobrgroman

dug that elias samson vignette.


sami is returning?!?! hope it's at LONDON.


----------



## TN Punk

There was a guy that was like a few rows in front of me to the right when Eva came out, he turned him back to the ring. He had the most serious face ever. He didn't turn around until Bayley music hit.

Didn't even know about the book guy lol.


----------



## jacobrgroman

also, I'm *REALLY* looking forward to emma/asuka. that might be my most anticipated match of the card.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I absolutely loved Bayley vs Eva Marie. The way WWE trolled the shit out of these Full Sail idiots was borderline brilliant. You could feel them collectively shitting their pants, thinking their worst nightmare was about to come true. Can't remember the last time I was so thoroughly sports entertained by anything that happened on RAW.


----------



## Genking48

Man and people say that Breeze and VaudeVillains have jobber gimmick, that Elias Sampson vignette screamed main event for 1 match and then time for jobbing to me.

Good show, didn't bother watching the main event, but the rest of it was fine.


----------



## Morrison17

If you watched last episode and if you're not a delusional smark, you saw why Eva is a star. She can be female EC3 for wwe.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Morrison17 said:


> If you watched last episode and if you're not a delusional smark, you saw why Eva is a star. She can be female EC3 for wwe.



You can't deny her star quality. She just can't look as awful as she did in her last match (I think it was against Gionna). If she doesn't completely embarrass herself in the ring she's gonna be fine.


----------



## Nicole Queen

SAMI :mark: 

Dat Bayley vs Eva match was... 

First of all, how obvious to put two referees for the match and then one of them gets injured! facepalm Subtle.

And my other 99 problems... Bayley completely wrecks someone like Sasha with viciousness but I'm supposed to believe that Eva's weak ass attempts at offense so much as scratched her let alone give her any trouble, when she realistically should have caught her in the Belly-to-Bayley in like 5 seconds after the match started? :faint:

If you are going to do something with Eva don't put her against a Horsewoman that has teared it up the whole year and stick to nameless local jobbers at least.

facepalm facepalm facepalm



Morrison17 said:


> If you watched last episode and if you're not a delusional smark, you saw why Eva is a star. She can be female EC3 for wwe.


HA! EC3 has _talent_.


----------



## EireUnited

Fuck, that Eva Marie-Bayley match was superb. THAT'S what wrestling should be- exciting and unpredictable. It would have been amazing had Eva won, but you could see her star potential watching it. She completely outshone Fail-ley. 

Get the matches with Alexa and Nia Jax out of the way then get the strap onto Eva where it belongs.


----------



## Laquane Anderson

Nicole Queen said:


> SAMI :mark:
> 
> Dat Bayley vs Eva match was...
> 
> First of all, how obvious to put two referees for the match and then one of them gets injured! facepalm Subtle.
> 
> And my other 99 problems... Bayley completely wrecks someone like Sasha with viciousness but I'm supposed to believe that Eva's weak ass attempts at offense so much as scratched her let alone give her any trouble, when she *realistically should have caught her in the Belly-to-Bayley in like 5 seconds after the match started?* :faint
> 
> If you are going to do something with Eva don't put her against a Horsewoman that has teared it up the whole year and stick to nameless local jobbers at least.
> 
> facepalm facepalm facepalm
> 
> 
> 
> HA! EC3 has _talent_.


If we are talking realism, a weak ass standing belly to belly suplex isn't gonna put anyone down for a 3 count :/


----------



## FnPhenomenal

Was expecting Nia Jax to wreck Bailey on multiple occasions when the referees were down, pretty well booked match otherwise.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I admit, at one point in the match I wanted Eva Marie to win because the FS crowd were chanting "If Eva Wins We Riot" - I wanted to see if they had the cojones to carry out their threat.

Other than that, I thought the match booking worked well in that increased the heat on Eva Marie even more, if she didn't have enough already!

ps: So Michael Cole is a heel in NXT?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Laquane Anderson said:


> If we are talking realism, a weak ass standing belly to belly suplex isn't gonna put anyone down for a 3 count :/


An actual wrestler, maybe but Eva Marie's Kryptonite is weak offense, a slap can take her down 











kendo_nagasaki said:


> ps: So Michael Cole is a heel in NXT?


Well, for the majority of people Michael Cole is a heel anywhere :jericho3

Now that I think about, putting the Women's Title on Cole might bring better heat :hmm:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Eva Marie looks more credible than Nia Jax. 

Did I just say that?


----------



## Braylyt

That title match was hilarious:lol. I felt so bad for Bayley having to carry that red trainwreck to something watchable. Eva was so stationary with Bayley bumping all around her it truely felt like she was 'wrestling a broomstick' here.
The way they overbooked the match was a nice admittance by the staff that Eva is horrible, luckily Bayley kicked out of her finisher without fuckery so we won't have to see that melted face on our screens anymore.


Phillips trolling Eva in the interview "oh why is this interview in Regal's office??" was gold too :lmao


----------



## Mr. I

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I haven't seen this episode yet so I can't comment on the match, but that fucking screenshot :eyeroll
> 
> I think this takes the cake as THE most obnoxious Full Sail-y thing I've ever seen. And some people defend this crowd that they don't try to make the show about themselves?
> 
> Man, never mind Eva Marie, I don't know how I'm gonna get through this match because of the crowd. I bet they did that annoying "...we want some bayl-ey" chant again.


That's not remotely "Full Sail-y". They've never been known for these individual gimmick fans. Unless you're trying to equate "crowd things I don't like" with Full Sail.

If anything, that's an ECW-esque thing to do. Straw hat fan, sign guy, etc. Individual fans trying to have a "thing" they do to get noticed.


----------



## Braylyt

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Come on, who brings a book to a wrestling show, especially one of that size? 2


You know people don't just magically summon themselves to a wrestling show right?

Some people.. you know.. travel here. Shocker, I know but a whole fuckload of those read while travelling. I've always got a book on me and am not afraid to use it when whatever I'm attending gets boring.

How that's a big book to you is beyond me.. says alot more about you than the guy in the audience.


----------



## Mr. I

Morrison17 said:


> If you watched last episode and if you're not a delusional smark, you saw why Eva is a star. She can be female EC3 for wwe.


EC3 can talk, and wrestle. She can not. 
If you somehow got worked by the ultra sports entertainment main event into thinking she's good, I don't know what to tell you.

They've already done the blow-off with multiple refs and ref bumps, interference, etc. You can do that once for the unique crowd reaction, but that's it. Another Eva title match would have to be the same thing, and wouldn't get that reaction again. 

Also LOL at the people trying to feel superior going "LOOK AT DEM GET WORKD, NOT LIKE ME". Lame.


----------



## RiverFenix

Lazy as all hell booking - Finn vs Joe set-up from jump from behind, Mechanics vs Enzo and Cass set-up as jump from behind, Bayley vs Nia set up as jump from behind, Emma vs Asuka set-up from jump from behind...


----------



## Mr. I

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lazy as all hell booking - Finn vs Joe set-up from jump from behind, Mechanics vs Enzo and Cass set-up as jump from behind, Bayley vs Nia set up as jump from behind, Emma vs Asuka set-up from jump from behind...


How the hell was Enzo and Cass jumping from behind? They played their music and stood on the ramp before running down to brawl.


----------



## Alright_Mate

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lazy as all hell booking - Finn vs Joe set-up from jump from behind, Mechanics vs Enzo and Cass set-up as jump from behind, Bayley vs Nia set up as jump from behind, Emma vs Asuka set-up from jump from behind...


Those feuds have been running for weeks with various things happening to build them up, you make it sound like the feuds only started on last night's episode.

Finn & Joe has been built up with Joe choking the shit out of Finn for two or three weeks running, we got the turn & we got an explanation why. In my opinion all things have been covered.

Mechanics vs Enzo & Cass has been booked to perfection, Mechanics basically called them out, attacked them on a few occasions because that's what there best at, injured Cass now they are back for revenge, makes perfect sense.

Bayley vs Nia was teased two weeks ago through back stage segments, now Nia delivered her attack, what is she expected to do?

Asuka vs Emma set up with an attack from behind :lol this all started at the last takeover ffs.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ithil said:


> How the hell was Enzo and Cass jumping from behind? They played their music and stood on the ramp before running down to brawl.


Recall me how Cass was taken out originally and why there is issue between Enzo/Cass and Mechanics to begin with.


----------



## Drago

During Bayley/Eva match. :heyman6


----------



## RiverFenix

Alright_Mate said:


> Those feuds have been running for weeks with various things happening to build them up, you make it sound like the feuds only started on last night's episode.
> 
> Finn & Joe has been built up with Joe choking the shit out of Finn for two or three weeks running, we got the turn & we got an explanation why. In my opinion all things have been covered.
> 
> Mechanics vs Enzo & Cass has been booked to perfection, Mechanics basically called them out, attacked them on a few occasions because that's what there best at, injured Cass now they are back for revenge, makes perfect sense.
> 
> Bayley vs Nia was teased two weeks ago through back stage segments, now Nia delivered her attack, what is she expected to do?
> 
> Asuka vs Emma set up with an attack from behind :lol this all started at the last takeover ffs.


Right, but every feud's kickoff has been via unprovoked sneak attack. Hell even Corbin vs Crews is because Corbin attacked Crews during his title match.


----------



## RiverFenix

Drago said:


> During Bayley/Eva match. :heyman6


Probably a picture book as that guy looks "special".


----------



## Mr. I

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Recall me how Cass was taken out originally and why there is issue between Enzo/Cass and Mechanics to begin with.


Which does not make Enzo and Cass's return into an "ambush from behind". They stood on the stage with entrance music, completely announcing their intent to start a brawl.


----------



## Crasp

I don't see a problem with the guy reading a book during the Eva match. People always complain that if the fans don't like something they should walk out, look the other way, and generally give no reaction instead of booing loudly. This guys did _exactly what people should do_ when they don't like something at a WWE show. Just a shame his dedication cost him the chance to see quite an amusing match.



Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> What is Apollo crew's finisher called? I think it's my all time favorite finishing move.


I've named it the Moon Landing, because, his name's Apollo, and his opponent lands.


----------



## Dalexian

The guy with the book can visibly be seen watching the match multiple times with the book being used as a prop. He was just trying to get himself over.


----------



## Old School Icons

*Finn Balor showing a bit of much needed fire in his promo. Samoa Joe needs a new T-Shirt clearly.

*Arrive
Sign Contract
Leave* 
That was awesome :Rollins and I've really liked how they are selling his submission hold as something you have to avoid at all costs or you lose over the last few months. 

*Standard tag match between Dawson/Wilder Vs VaudeVillains with some nice near falls near the end. I'm finding the champs theme annoyingly catchy more by the week. :lol

Enzo/Cass return looking legit pissed off. Marked out but mainly because I'm hoping they'll be part of TakeOver so I get to see their entrance live. :YES

*Easily the best promo Robot Marie has been involved in. She actually... put a little emotion into her voice :enzo I may have to drop the Robot Marie tag soon if she keeps this up. Maybe. 

* "Drifter" gimmick is intriguing. 

The lyrics made references to recent NXT title reigns in Neville, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens and Finn Balor which was quite cool! What it will actually be in action remains to be seen. 

*Enjoyed the Emma/Dana and Asuka segment. Its a really good build up for TakeOver as it stands for this feud. I'd love to see Emma win by a screw job finish and then Asuka crushes her in revenge at a later rematch. 

*Bayley promo was good. In fact between the Eva Marie promo and this, they really got the polar opposite part of it done well for the match later.

*Sami Zayn coming back is only good news. Hopefully the treat of it happening at TakeOver although if it does not, at least he is nearly back in the ring.

*Apollo Crews beat Mini-Orton. Glad he has a new finisher. The standing moonsault is impressive but for me it was always a set up move and not a finish. Really looking forward to Corbin/Crews. Fingers crossed they knock this out of the park. 

*Onto the Main Event. I have a lot to say about this :lol

First of all, Corey Graves :Rollins I just love how he sticks to his guns as a heel commentator in matches like this. 

The visual of Eva Marie and Nia Jax on the entrance ramp worked for me, seemed like a natural fit together as schemers. 

What was this match? It was straight out of the RAW is War attitude era mold. Bowling shoe ugly as JR used to say talk but so much going on around it as they teased several times Eva Marie winning the championship with the help of possibly corrupt officials and Nia Jax before Bayley retained. 

I enjoyed this more than I thought I was going to. Not for the wrestling but for the story it told. 

Nia Jax being the next challenger? Not so much. 

This episode was stronger than last weeks I thought

Less than 3 weeks now till TakeOver and its taking shape :garrett
​


----------



## PimentoSlice

So I re-watched the main event match between Bayley and Eva Marie again because the truth is I was also watching Survivor on my TV and streaming WWE network on my computer, so my attention wasn't always completely on the match. So let's ask the question again, was this good storytelling in the main event? Yes it was, but here's why it didn't work for me lol. For you to be enthralled with what happened in that match, one or two factors have to be working for you. 1. You have to dislike or hate Eva Marie on some level and 2. You have to care that Bayley could lose the title to Eva or anyone really. I don't hate or dislike Eva Marie, matter of fact, I'm indifferent to her. Is she a good wrestler? No, but she's not so awful, I wouldn't watch her matches. So my level of hatred/dislike of her is non existent, she has done nothing in my eyes to warrant the hatred the Full Sail crowd gives to her, so naturally her getting help from the higher ups or refs, meant nothing to me. Just normal heel tactics that didn't work that night, so it didn't feel special or I wasn't on the edge of my seat because this is what heels do.

Now on to the huggable one, Bayley.... Like many of you I enjoyed her matches with Sasha Banks immensely, but after those matches....I couldn't tell you another singles match of hers I could recommend to friends, so my attachment to her is not exactly real strong. I don't hate or dislike Bayley either, I believe she is actually a very solid worker and her character works very well with the kids. But would I care if she lost the title? No. Would Eva Marie being NXT champion be better? Fuck NO, but Bayley isn't really lighting the world on fire with her matches or promos either. Obviously Eva Marie would be a piss poor champion, that goes without saying, but I'm not jumping for joy with Bayley's title reign. Clearly Bayley is the best person to hold that title right now and I don't mind her having it, but I'm not attached to her or her losing the title either. So in conclusion, last night was some good storytelling but because I don't share the same hatred of Eva Marie or love for Bayley, it fell flat for me. The actual action in the ring was average and is nothing I would ever want to re-watch, but again I can now see why people thought the story was well done last night.


----------



## Braylyt

Assume this has been posted but couldn't find it anywhere






Blake>>>

Storyline please


----------



## TheAverageMuta

I'm already over Nia Jax vs Bayley. I just can't see it being a good match.


----------



## THANOS

TheAverageMuta said:


> I'm already over Nia Jax vs Bayley. I just can't see it being a good match.


Same. Nia Jax just isn't ready. Her moveset is terribly limited, even for a "special attraction giant" like some view her as (personally I just see her as a green super heavyweight). I think WWE want her to be there Awesome Kong/Karma based on the attire they have her in, but she's nowhere near that level yet.


----------



## Oxidamus

PimentoSlice said:


> Now on to the huggable one, Bayley.... Like many of you I enjoyed her matches with Sasha Banks immensely, but after those matches....I couldn't tell you another singles match of hers I could recommend to friends, so my attachment to her is not exactly real strong. I don't hate or dislike Bayley either, I believe she is actually a very solid worker and her character works very well with the kids. But would I care if she lost the title? No. Would Eva Marie being NXT champion be better? Fuck NO, but Bayley isn't really lighting the world on fire with her matches or promos either. Obviously Eva Marie would be a piss poor champion, that goes without saying, but I'm not jumping for joy with Bayley's title reign. Clearly Bayley is the best person to hold that title right now and I don't mind her having it, but I'm not attached to her or her losing the title either. So in conclusion, last night was some good storytelling but because I don't share the same hatred of Eva Marie or love for Bayley, it fell flat for me. The actual action in the ring was average and is nothing I would ever want to re-watch, but again I can now see why people thought the story was well done last night.


You are aware that Bayley's reign is going to be lacklustre in comparison because they have literally just _one_ woman they want to push, that is actually at her level or higher, and that's Asuka, right? (Not including Emma because I don't see why that should be considered at all)

They could put Billie Kay or Peyton Royce in and get decent results, or put Asuka in and possibly have a great match, but they want to throw in the two worst ones in Eva and Nia Jax.

Why? I don't know, I'm not a conspiracy theorist at all but this is clearly not on Bayley. Her promos are iffy but the only person cutting decent promos out of every woman in WWE, not just NXT, is probably Paige (even then nothing to write home about) and in just NXT, the best is no one worth noting, unless Eva's stale-face, awful delivery is intentional, which I think it might be.

Once Bayley drops the title and is out of the picture, whether it be taking time off or being on Raw, then they'll need to push either Peyton or Billie because they're the only ones that can even hold a candle to the last two champions.

They have put themselves in this position btw. Pushing this as a "brand" and not "developmental" so they put their best wrestlers who are Raw+ talented in the limelight with championships and wonder why people like Baron Corbin, and 75% of the divas get shit on as potential prospects.


----------



## PimentoSlice

I'm going to reserve my judgement on Nia Jax because all she'd had are squash matches. The women rarely go 100% percent in these TV matches, so I don't know for sure if this is all Nia Jax has to offer. I'll see what she does against Bayley at Takeover London and decide if she sucks or not.


----------



## PimentoSlice

OXITRON said:


> You are aware that Bayley's reign is going to be lacklustre in comparison because they have literally just _one_ woman they want to push, that is actually at her level or higher, and that's Asuka, right? (Not including Emma because I don't see why that should be considered at all)
> 
> They could put Billie Kay or Peyton Royce in and get decent results, or put Asuka in and possibly have a great match, but they want to throw in the two worst ones in Eva and Nia Jax.
> 
> Why? I don't know, I'm not a conspiracy theorist at all but this is clearly not on Bayley. Her promos are iffy but the only person cutting decent promos out of every woman in WWE, not just NXT, is probably Paige (even then nothing to write home about) and in just NXT, the best is no one worth noting, unless Eva's stale-face, awful delivery is intentional, which I think it might be.
> 
> Once Bayley drops the title and is out of the picture, whether it be taking time off or being on Raw, then they'll need to push either Peyton or Billie because they're the only ones that can even hold a candle to the last two champions.
> 
> They have put themselves in this position btw. Pushing this as a "brand" and not "developmental" so they put their best wrestlers who are Raw+ talented in the limelight with championships and wonder why people like Baron Corbin, and 75% of the divas get shit on as potential prospects.



Look I get why Bayley is the champion, I'm just saying I'm not impressed with what she does at these TV tapings. It's not her fault either, it's just what they have to do to make the Takeover matches seem even more important. As for why Eva is getting pushed, the Full Sail crowd hates her guts, so the Booker is going to keep booking her. Nia Jax is a monster and is related to The Rock... Enough said.

You can also view them pushing Nia/Eva as a time waster until better women are ready to be pushed.


----------



## Oxidamus

PimentoSlice said:


> Look I get why Bayley is the champion, I'm just saying I'm not impressed with what she does at these TV tapings. It's not her fault either, it's just what they have to do to make the Takeover matches seem even more important. As for why Eva is getting pushed, the Full Sail crowd hates her guts, so the Booker is going to keep booking her. Nia Jax is a monster and is related to The Rock... Enough said.
> 
> You can also view them pushing Nia/Eva as a time waster until better women are ready to be pushed.


I know why they're employed but I don't know why they want to put them in the spotlight. There's clearly no issue with having more than one women's feud seeing as Asuka vs. Dana/Emma gets regular time.

Better women are ready, it's why they're better. They debuted Billie Kay and Peyton Royce properly before Nia Jax too. It makes no sense, and the whole concept seems to be "lets use these heels who make the fans legitimately not want to watch the show" because bookers have a very outdated view on heels.

I kinda like watching Eva piss people off personally, though.


----------



## RaheemRollins

Enjoyable show.. 

I quite liked that main event. They mindfucked me at least. 

Takeover matches being set.. 

Balor v Joe - Not that interested in this but I do hope Joe wins to go down a new route.. Balor's reign has been disappointing. 

Crews v Corbin. Both guys really growing on me, this should be a good. Corbin's a very good heel at this rate and Crews is very impressive in the ring. 

Asuka v Emma is going to be great.. Love Dana too, she's improving a lot too. 

Bayley v Nia Jax.. Not sure about this one, Jax just hasn't done it for me yet. 

DashDawson v Enzo Cass. Gotta be honest, I was pretty disappointed that they returned.. They have grown a bit stale in my opinion and I understand they're slow building the great one Gable but does this mean that GableJJ have no match in London? That's a let down as they're really over and possibly the best thing on the show at the moment.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched Bayley vs Eva, it was never going to be a great match, so they went down a different route to get viewers interested and for me it worked. It was a bit over the top but all of that made it watchable, it was great troll booking with the aim of making fans shit themselves at the possibility of Eva actually taking the title via corporate help. Story wise, Bayley, Eva & both referees did a great job and as much as Eva is bad in the ring, this trolling side of her character is funny & entertaining.

As for the rest of the episode badass heel Joe is fantastic; however I can't see a title change at Takeover, Finn slapping on the body paint means a win right? 

Mechanics vs Enzo & Cass has built up nicely, as much as I and many of you guys would like to see Gable & Jordan involved in the title picture, with everything that has happened between Mechanics and Enzo & Cass this match makes perfect sense & needs to happen.

Asuka vs Emma match is really exciting me, I would not be surprised if their match steals the show at NXT Takeover London.

Good episode this week, I think every feud was covered going into Takeover (Y)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Sami Zayn. :mark:


----------



## SiON

If anybody thinks Nia Jax is winning in London you are mental...

They have been building Bayley as a credible people's champion who is "overcoming the odds" and it's something that a sympathetic baby face champion should be doing. Bayley is doing a great job as the NXT champ during this transition period for the women's division, it's a job only she could do.

I say she gets her ass kicked at Takeover London but gets the win with a real gut check type performance.

The new women like Royce and Billie Kay would no doubt put on a better match with Bayley but need more time to build their characters up.

WWE seem to be trying out a new type of Heel lately, trying to turn that apathetic heat of a Shemus or the legit hate of an Eva Marie and using that as true Heel heat. They booked the main event perfectly and have used that smark reaction to Eva perfectly.

As far as the rest of the show is concerned it was enjoyable, the tag title match was superb and a great example of how NXT gets that each division and the competitors in it matter.

Finn and Joe building towards the Demon in London. How long has it been since we've seen the Demon Balor? I just hope the Demon has a sadistic side to him to combat Joe and isn't just Finn in paint...

NXT does the little things right when it comes to their booking and get slow and long builds...

WWE on the other hand treat ALL of their audience like the children's demographic and spell everything out and in a fast "we can't loose their attention" frantic manor...


----------



## Chrome

That Eva/Bayley match was weird as fuck. Be lying if I said I wasn't entertained though.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Damn, this was an awesome episode. Zero filler. Maybe the best episode in a long ass time. *****

Intro (Balor/Joe) was great.
Tag team title rematch was great. Cool spots. Perfect ending. Enzo/Cass! :mark:
Emma was sexy and great.
Apollo Crews has a new finisher and it's great. :mark:
Main event (Bayley/Eva) was fuckery, but still great.


----------



## Drago

Chrome said:


> That Eva/Bayley match was weird as fuck. Be lying if I said I wasn't entertained though.


For a moment I thought I was watching RAW, seriously. Such a clusterfuck.


----------



## Chrome

Drago said:


> For a moment I thought I was watching RAW, seriously. Such a clusterfuck.


Well I was entertained by the fuckery, so that's how I knew I WASN'T watching Raw.

That and the fact they actually put effort into a women's match. When's the last time they did that on the main roster?


----------



## Drago

Chrome said:


> Well I was entertained by the fuckery, so that's how I knew I WASN'T watching Raw.
> 
> *That and the fact they actually put effort into a women's match. When's the last time they did that on the main roster?*


Fair points, I am probably too young to remember. :mj4


----------



## admiremyclone

Great episode! 

Joe just signing the contract and leaving without saying a word was badass. He's in Finn's head, that's for sure. I so wish I was going to Takeover London so I can see Demon Balor. I'm going to the Blackpool show but I doubt I'll see the demon there. 

Tag match was great. I never get tired of seeing The Vaudevillains. Also..ENZO & CASS! I absolutely love their gimmick, their entrance, their energy. I thought Cass was going to be gone longer, so I'm super stoked to see him back because it means I'll probably get to see them in Blackpool.

SAMI ZAYN!!! MY favourite NXT star, by a country mile. He needs to return, like NOW. I want to see him live in two weeks!

Every feud got some time this week, and it built to Takeover rather nicely. It blows my mind that NXT and RAW are part of the same company, and one show gets most things right and the other is a shambles every week.


----------



## Oxidamus

Chrome said:


> That Eva/Bayley match was weird as fuck. Be lying if I said I wasn't entertained though.





Drago said:


> For a moment I thought I was watching RAW, seriously. Such a clusterfuck.


I think the match was solid, storyline-wise. It made total sense given the situation. Eva's Authority-leaning and Regal was out for the night. Lil Naitch comes in to 'officiate', and Nia Jax accompanies her to the ring.

But ultimately she still can't beat Bayley because she fucking sucks.

It was pretty good. Actually very good compared to the last few months of booking.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Well I was entertained by the fuckery, so that's how I knew I WASN'T watching Raw.



Exactly. These idiots aren't even capable of booking such an entertaining match on Raw. It's the same old shit every single week. I don't care what anyone says, I absolutely loved Eva vs Bayley.


----------



## SiON

OXITRON said:


> I think the match was solid, storyline-wise. It made total sense given the situation. Eva's Authority-leaning and Regal was out for the night. Lil Naitch comes in to 'officiate', and Nia Jax accompanies her to the ring.
> 
> But ultimately she still can't beat Bayley because she fucking sucks.
> 
> It was pretty good. Actually very good compared to the last few months of booking.


I love the fact that Bayley hit the Bayley to belly and would have won extremely early if not for the Fuckery... 

It's was a really good example of "overbooking" done right...

Not every match can be a high intensity spot fest and I totally agree with KC Armstrong and Chrome when they talk about you not seeing matches booked like this On RAW or even seeing this much story effort in a divas match...


----------



## BehindYou

Leon Knuckles said:


> Damn, this was an awesome episode. Zero filler. Maybe the best episode in a long ass time. *****
> 
> Intro (Balor/Joe) was great.
> Tag team title rematch was great. Cool spots. Perfect ending. Enzo/Cass! :mark:
> Emma was sexy and great.
> *Apollo Crews has a new finisher and it's great. :mark:*
> Main event (Bayley/Eva) was fuckery, but still great.


 The new finisher is so good by comparison I thought there might be a thread about it even.

I do hate how he's billed at 240lbs but one of the commentators than always mention him as being 260.... just be consistent!



Jesse Sorenson want's to be Orton so badly >.<


----------



## Geeee

This episode was like a mini-Takeover. Two great title matches. I wonder if they are hinting at a WWE Corporate vs NXT storyline...


----------



## THANOS

BehindYou said:


> The new finisher is so good by comparison I thought there might be a thread about it even.


It is awesome, one of the best finishers going in the company, but it's not that "new" really, he used it to finish off Tyler Breeze at the last Takeover.


----------



## Bullydully

After seeing how utterly AMAZING NXT has been these past two weeks, I just want to sit down in a corner somewhere and cry because I won't be going to Takeover, London.


----------



## Piers

Have they signed Sorenson or was it just a one time jobber thing ? He was awesome in TNA before his terrible injury, I'm glad he's back in a wrestling ring I thought he was done
http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/579...ma-ion-and-aspirations-to-be-a-wwe-superstar‏


----------



## december_blue

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Have they signed Sorenson or was it just a one time jobber thing ? He was awesome in TNA before his terrible injury, I'm glad he's back in a wrestling ring I thought he was done
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/579...ma-ion-and-aspirations-to-be-a-wwe-superstar‏


They just bring him in as local enhancement talent. I think this might be his third time being used on NXT TV.


----------



## Piers

Oh right I thought I had seen him on NXT before ! Too bad, I'd rather see him than a lot of the current NXT talents


----------



## Drago

THANOS said:


> It is awesome, one of the best finishers going in the company, but it's not that "new" really, he used it to finish off Tyler Breeze at the last Takeover.


Spot on, though on the lastest episode he did a sit down version IIRC.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I just caught last week's episode and it was great. Didn't get to watch until today since I was visiting the family. NXT hasn't been this exciting overall in awhile. It seems like someone kicked the writers in the ass and they did a great job of covering a potential disaster between Eva and Bayley. They also used a lot of my favorites :yay!

Balor and Joe Contract Signing: This was very well done. Short and sweet with Joe gettin dat HEEL HEAT! Joe has managed to make himself more entertaining in the last 2 weeks than the previous 4 months. A heel turn makes a huge difference, but I still think Balor could have used it more, given that he's the big investment. I like how Joe no sold Finn, walked in, signed the contract, and left. I don't think that's ever been done. Usually there's a 20 minute back and forth speech that leads to a telegraphed brawl. Joe kept things fresh by being sneaky and I liked that. Finn drooling on his arm after being choked out also added to the segment :hayden3.

Eva Marie Segments: I really liked how they put all the pieces in place to make it look like Eva had a chance of scumming the title away from Bayley. I also chuckled at the addition of Lil Naitch, because it reminded me of The Alliance using the crooked WCW refs like Nick Patrick to screw WWF wrestlers out of titles. Coming in, I thought this would be a generic bad match and looked more forward to the crowd reactions than the actual wrestling. NXT staff has accepted that Eva is their chosen one backstage and they did everything to present her as such, instead of continuing to insult our intelligence with the Road to Redemption angle. If only they could just do that with Reigns .

Apollo Crews vs. Generic Jobber:  I lol'd @ the crowd singing Orton's old theme to this guy. He did look similar to 2002 Orton. Apollo looked great here as usual. I'm liking the use of the launching Spin Out Powerbomb as a secondary finisher. It makes the Gorilla Press/Moonsault combination feel more special. I'm really looking forward to Crews vs. Corbin.

Dana Brooke vs. Asuka:This setup was a great way to get heat on Dana and Emma and protect Dana from taking another unnecessary L. They made Asuka look vulnerable with scummy tactics and put more focus on Emma than Dana, as they should, since she's the one having the live special match. Dana doing the talking and Emma doing the beating effectively showcased their strengths. Asuka did a great job of selling Emma's finisher without tapping. They can just chalk up her moment of weakness to being blind sided, which garners sympathy for her and highlights how evil Dana and Emma are. Great booking here.

The Mechanics vs. The Vaudevillians: Skipped it because I didn't care and it's obvious who was winning.

The return of Enzo and Cass: I wish I could say I was excited, but I'm tired of seeing them climb up the ladder just to watch them get knocked off the top. Make the pain stop. It's been 2 years. Either pull the trigger or promote them.

Eva Marie vs. Bayley: This match was much better than expected, but of course not great. The constant shenanigans did a great job of protecting Eva from exposing her terrible wrestling ability and getting her good heat in the process. There was actually a feeling that Bayley could lose, which made things more intense. I'm not happy at all about Nia seemingly inserting herself into the title picture. If she gets a live special match, it WILL be a disaster.

Great overall show though. I look forward to the coming weeks if they maintain this level of excitement.*


----------



## elo

Good show, simple, smart and effective booking.

There isn't much fuckery in NXT so the main event worked really well, just watch the Full Sail smarks, they are crushed when Nia Jax pulls the referee out and the match isn't thrown out - it felt like a genuine fix was in on Bayley. Fuckery has plenty of impact when used sparingly this way.....it was so well done that Eva winning the title would have worked here, shame about her ring work just not being up to par.....only reason it didn't happen IMO.

Enzo and Cass's return was excellent, serious mode, no pandering, no Carmella chewing gum, just throwing haymakers at the badasses that took them out, SIMPLE and spot on. They may finally be ready to win the titles in London, we'll see.

Joe signing the contract and leaving without acknowledging Balor was again really smart booking, Balor gets all riled up in his emotions and gets played like a fiddle by the cunning heel.....good stuff, now we see how Balor bounces back from it.

Dana and Emma setting up Asuka was OK.....but come on now Asuka ain't losing to either of these two so it's starting to feel like they are just trying to figure out where to go next with Asuka.


----------



## GTL

A very good episode from start to finish. Back to some fundamentals. Well done Creative


----------



## Donnie

HAIL CORBIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THAT FALLAWAY TO END OF DAYS WAS SO SICK :yay!*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*That End of Days was a Perfect 10*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*30 seconds ago, I didn't care about Ciampa and planned to skip his match. After his promo, I care, and I will be watching.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Oh hey it's Miss Zero personalit- Err I mean Nia Jax*


----------



## Braylyt

BLUE PANTS :mark::mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Perry Saturn Jr. cuts a good promo. Seriously, I'm glad The Mechanics aren't charisma vacuums. They got me invested in the title match with that segment.*


----------



## Jersey

I love those chants for Jersey. #JerseyProud


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*My girl Asuka sending a message. I'm ready for London.*
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

Nia Jax vs Bayley feels like a schoolyard bully versus the happy go lucky girl in class. It works well from that perspective, but I wonder if the match will be good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LIV MORGAN DEBUTS WITH A NAME!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy :cheer :yay :yay :yay @Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Emma looked great in that match. She dominated and looked vicious.*


----------



## Phaedra

Daddio is a firecracker, she held her own with Emma, she's got something that makes you look at her. But I'm sorry Liv Morgan for a jersey girl? come on.  

WWE, the name sucks, a girl with this kind of star needs a much better name.

here comes the violence.


----------



## safc-scotty

Elias Samson has me very interested after these vignettes the past couple of weeks. Any chance he makes his debut in London?

I just hope it's not one of the characters that look great in video packages but don't translate very well to the ring.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

I am REALLY not liking Nia Jax.


----------



## The_Kliq

Phaedra said:


> Daddio is a firecracker, she held her own with Emma, she's got something that makes you look at her. But I'm sorry Liv Morgan for a jersey girl? come on.
> 
> WWE, the name sucks, a girl with this kind of star needs a much better name.
> 
> here comes the violence.


It's pretty uninspired.


----------



## Tempest

Bayley is getting better on the mic. Seeing Nia Jax throwing her through that door was a nice touch to the promo too.


----------



## Mr. I

Baron Corbin's squashes are much more tolerable now that he, like, does things.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Joe is so intense as a heel.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

DAT SCOOP POWERSLAM!

Holy fuck that looked good.


----------



## Phaedra

I'm Ciampa Chick .... holy shit. 

lol, seriously though, this man is an incredible wrestler, he and Joe could feud till the cows come home and i'd watch it, all of it. 


(Joe looked amazing here, so much more dangerous. I'm hoping this match was to display the kind of physicality we can expect in London though)


----------



## Jbardo

What a fun, stiff match that was, Joe has been great since the heel turn.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Another good show. They sufficiently hyped Nia Jax/Bayley with that cool spot through the wall, Vaudevillians/Gable and Jordan was good, Emma looks vicious and strong in her win as did Joe, and Dash/Dawson did a pretty good interview.


----------



## Crasp

Best Joe's looked since coming to NXT. Both in-ring and mannerisms. (And not sure but he looks to have lost a little weight).

Joe/Ciampa will probably prove to have been better than Joe/Balor will be.


----------



## Mr. I

Real rough match with Joe and Ciampa. Those slaps were harsh.

Great powerslam near the end.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Nia would've given Bayley the bear hug on the announce table if this was the main roster. More heat in this feud than Charlotte/Paige. As for the main event, the best Joe has looked since showing up on NXT. I heard Ciampa might be retiring, hopefully he meant that he got signed.


----------



## TripleG

My basic thoughts on the last two episodes: 

- Joe is being established well enough as a monster and a legit threat to Balor for the title. The contract signing segment from last week was effective. 

- Nice use of squash matches to further establish people for upcoming matches. Joe gets a nice match with Ciampa and a nice win to further build him up to the title match with Balor. Emma continues to gain wins while also getting a nice build up to her match with Asuka. Corbin and Crews continue to kill people before being built up to each other. That type of simple booking really works for me. 

- When I first started watching NXT, the tag division was really the one thing they were lacking. Now? I LOVE THE TAG DIVISION! I especially liked the Jordan/Gable Vs. Vaudevillains match from this week. They are my two favorite teams right now so it was nice to see them square off and it appears if the VV are in line for a heel turn. Wilder and Dawson are working fine as champions and I imagine they will defeat Enzo and Cass and ultimately move on to face Jordan and Gable, which will be great. 

- The Bayley Vs. Eva Marie match from last week was about as good as it possibly could have been. Lots of bells and whistles with ref bumps and a ton of interference, but they got out it unscathed and thankfully Bayley retained. I wouldn't be surprised if Bayley dropped the title to Nia Jax and they let her go on a tear as a monster heel. 

- Sami Zayn is coming back soon...yay! 

Overall, we got two solid shows that build into Takeover London quite well by at least setting up future matches. Good stuff!


----------



## ironcladd1

Ciampa always puts on a stiff match in NXT. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of wrestlers were scared to work with him. He and Joe beat the hell out of each other :agree:


----------



## Bayley <3

I'm really warming corbin. Something about him. 

Don't care for the mechanics, even after that promo. 

Vaudevillains v JJ and Gable :mark: my two favourite teams going at it. Please give them a match in London

Nia Jax still does nothing for me. Just something isn't clicking with her character. 

I think Emma may actually die. RIP. 

These Sampson vignettes have me more interested than anything they did for Nia or Asuka(pre debut). 

Bayleys promos getting better. Cool spot having her get thrown through the door.


That fucking scoop slam was awesome. That slap fest. I've never been a Joe fan but that was fucking fun to watch.


----------



## CEEJ

Emma looked good but struggled to get really good heat without Dana with her, Corbin looked good also and End of Days may be the best finisher in whole company right now, Nia Jax still isn't doing it for me, she's just not believable as a big powerhouse like Khamra was but that spot with her and Bayley was very good and Bayley was great in that interview, Jordan and Gable are just non-stop entertainment, their interview pre-match was great and their match was good to, credit to The Vaudevillians as well but Joe and Ciampa had a killer main event, real stiff with some cool spots, once again, NXT blows RAW out of the water for another week


----------



## PimentoSlice

Wow. Samoa Joe looked like an absolute monster Tonight. That main event was so much fun, I didn't want the match to end. This was the first time in NXT that Samoa Joe looked like himself and when he's this dominant and using such stiff strikes, he is a lot of fun to watch. For whatever reason I wasn't too excited for Joe vs. Balor, but tonight really hyped me for the potential of that match at Takeover London. Oh and Tomasso Ciampa deserves a lot of credit for his work tonight, the guy really brought it to Joe and it made for a very fun match. Ciampa is a very solid hand that can really make people look like a million bucks and his promo skills are not bad either. I hope WWE signs him.


----------



## Mr. I

ironcladd1 said:


> Ciampa always puts on a stiff match in NXT. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of wrestlers were scared to work with him. He and Joe beat the hell out of each other :agree:


Joe isn't afraid of a few slaps. I'm sure they agreed in advance to work snugly.


----------



## NakNak

Guys, can somebody do a transcript of the Elias "The Drifter" Samson promo? and the Chad Gable bit of his promo backstage? English is not my native language so...I didn't understand these parts of the show. Thanks.

I only watched the promos so far...The Mechanics are really good. Bayley is progressing on the mic, good. I didn't care about Ciampa at all until I watched his promo. Great delivery.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NakNak said:


> Guys, can somebody do a transcript of the Elias "The Drifter" Samson promo? and the Chad Gable bit of his promo backstage? English is not my native language so...I didn't understand these parts of the show. Thanks.


*¿Cual parte no entiendes? Gable y Jordan basicamente dijeron que son estupendos. *


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Just got up to main event. Will finish in morning while I work out. 

Gable and Jordan just reek of star power. They need to tweet their music a little. Sounds a little like Emma's. 

Not a fan of Dash and Dawson mic work today

Wish Tye would get a meaningful fued. And his theme from Takeover back. Why the F did they not only change it, but then put his new shitty one on iTunes?

Excited for Takeover. Some good matches. I think Crews Corbin will surprise. 

James Storm looks in good shape but needs a fued. His move set is not really one to showcase in a squash. 

Really wish Austin Aries would show up. 

Nia Jax does nothing for me and I'm sure Bailey will just sell the hell out of her offense to make the match watchable. And that smile backstage segment seemed like a rip off of Asuka.


----------



## almostfamous

TripleG said:


> - Nice use of squash matches to further establish people for upcoming matches. Joe gets a nice match with Ciampa and a nice win to further build him up to the title match with Balor. Emma continues to gain wins while also getting a nice build up to her match with Asuka. Corbin and Crews continue to kill people before being built up to each other. That type of simple booking really works for me.


It seems so simple and NXT does it so well--an established pecking order to make stars. What a novel concept...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Was there a weak spot on this episode? I'm assuming Storm/Rose but I skipped that shit. Why am I watching a 40 year old take on a 35 year old in developmental especially when neither are a part of the roster?

- I really wished Dillinger/Corbin was a TO match or at least a main event. 4 minutes is not enough!

- Nia looked a lot better tonight though I'm probably the only one who will notice because I don't hate her already.

- The Mechanics are a really solid promo; Ciampa surprisingly was as well. Like @Legit BOSS I was planning on skipping that match until his promo.

- Does WWE have a Michael Cole cloning factory? First Rich Brennan now Alex Reyes. How crazy would it be if Cole was modern Wilt Chamberlain and has little Coles all over the country but they don't know he's their dad lol

- Liv Morgan wit dat white hood rat swag :trips5 I don't know why that does such strange things to me. Happy to see her proper debut, sad to see she got squashed. Happy with her technique, sad at her selling. She just had her first match in July so I'll go easy on her... for now.

-JJCG great as always; that's how you make a string of losses mean something with the Vaudevillains.

- Dat Bayley spot tho

- Starting to like Black Neville as a personality, soon I might not be able to call him that. Still unimpressed with his lack of storytelling in ring.

- Solid main event. Ciampa would make a better WWE superstar than Finn Bore-lor


----------



## SiON

almostfamous said:


> It seems so simple and NXT does it so well--an established pecking order to make stars. What a novel concept...


A pecking order... Absolutely the best way to put it!

It's that kind of structure that makes NXT booking work so much more than the 50/50 booking on RAW... But what makes it work is that the wrestlers at the bottom of the pile aren't just total jokes and walk overs. Matches have a layer of competitiveness to them...

It means that when somebody proves themselves and gets over with the crowd they can be built as up and coming against somebody already established. It works and flows naturally and creates an actual environment for Faces and Heels to operate within.


----------



## Laquane Anderson

Liv Morgan/Gionna/Marley wasn't very good tonight. I think ppl jumped on her hype train a bit to fast. Her selling was just... :/

Sidenote Barely is not very good on the mic. My goodness people come down on Eva but Bayley's delivery on mic is consistently wooden as hell...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

That was the best main event in a long time. It felt like a fight.

Anyone who tries to justify Reigns, watch that and you'll understand why he's so unbelieveable.


----------



## wkc_23

Joe/Ciampa was stiff and intense as fuck. Loved that little match they had.. And it's already been mentioned, but that scoop slam Joe did at the very end was beautiful. Poetry in motion.


----------



## jacobrgroman

alright, off work, nxt time.

good to see some more tye dillinjobber :/ and nice to see corbin in a slightly longer match. I hope corbin gets the win in london over crews. a loss in a rough, competitive match won't hurt crews but a win will definitely bump corbin's status as a main eventer up a notch.

good promo from ciampa. I certainly hope he and gargano get signed soon (if that hasn't secretly happened already).

kind of digging adam rose's party pooper gimmick. at least in nxt that is...
don't really care that much about "sorry about your damn luck" james storm. think he as the mechanics manager/advisor would fit nicely.

who's this mexican rich brennan?
gable and jordan are just so dang adorable together.

good tag match. interesting to see where the vaudevillains go from here. maybe back to being heels?

if this asuka vs emma/dana feud continues AFTER london, I kind of hope asuka "brings in" someone to help her a'la itami and balor, say like adrienne reese perhaps.

so I guess they're sticking with "liv morgan" *sigh* oh well, at least she's fucking adorable and seems to be a pretty good hand in the ring at such an early stage in her graps career.

seriously, fuck this crowd a lot. they can be cool though at times.

seriously, seriously, ASUKA vs EMMA is gonna wreck.

would love to see a more aggressive bayley vs nia.

really dug that joe/ciampa match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> This was the first time in NXT that Samoa Joe looked like himself and when he's this dominant and using such stiff strikes, he is a lot of fun to watch.


My thoughts exactly. At first I was pretty disappointed with Joe's NXT run, but post-heel turn he has really turned it up several notches. This is the Joe I wanted to see in NXT.

Gable & Jordan... I'm saying the same things about them every single time. They are, especially Gable, my favorite thing in all of WWE (other than Lesnar). So sick!

Unfortunately, I still don't give a fuck about Nia Jax. I hate to say it, but the Women's Title match will be my bathroom break during Takeover London.


----------



## Genking48

Was this Storms debut? He didn't get as huge a pop as I expected.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Sekai no Kana said:


> *My girl Asuka sending a message. I'm ready for London.*
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


you think her english is getting better?


----------



## DoubtGin

Genking48 said:


> Was this Storms debut? He didn't get as huge a pop as I expected.


Nope, it was his second match.

Haven't watched this episode yet but his debut pop was pretty good I think.


----------



## Bullydully

Another Fantastic show and unsurprisingly by FAR the best show of the week in WWE again (Did you read the Smackdown Spoilers :lmao)

Joe vs Ciampa, HOLY SHIT, this was great to watch. Joe is an amazing heel. If Joe/Balor follows suit, then HOLY SHIT again. 

Emma/Asuka build has been very fun.

Jordan/Gable again involved in a great tag match, but that isn't a surprise anymore.

Still not impressed with Nia Jax, but that backstage spot with Bayley was awesome, builds a tremendous amount of heat for their Takeover match. I'm praying we see a a more vicous side to Bayley to try and overcome Jax. Vicous Bayley is mark out worthy (remember those painful headshots to Sasha in the dying seconds of the Ironman match?). Really hoping Jax doesn't win the Title.

To say I'm beyond HYPED for Takeover, London, is the understatement of the year. They've gone and done it again. 




Genking48 said:


> Was this Storms debut? He didn't get as huge a pop as I expected.


This wasn't his debut. His debut a few weeks back got a MASSIVE pop.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ready.

Willing.

GABLE.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Luckily no shenanigans from "book guy" this week. 

Great build for Takeover, is this week's the go home show?


----------



## Chr1st0

I hope Corbin/Crews surprises me at takeover but I'm still not into either of them.

I want to see what some of these new women can do in terms of personality instead of just being squashes for Emma/Nia/etc

James Storm can fuck off though.


----------



## NakNak

James Storm...What the fuck? I rarely bash talent, but he is useless on NXT/WWE. Now if they bring Bobby Roode...then we are talking!

Corbin & Jax squashes were pretty good. Nice development. Nia still needs to improve a lot more, but I liked what I watched against Blue Pants. Corbin/Tye was very fun, too. Emma/Daddio (fuck Liv lol) was great for a squash, Gionna has potential and Emma is fun as a heel. Asuka is BOSS.

MOTN for me was Gable/Jordan vs Vaudevillains. Seriously, JJ/CG never have a boring-bad match. It's amazing. The MVP's of NXT by far. It's like Daniel Bryan or The Shield from 2013, entertaining on a week to week basis. Interested in the Vaudevillains heel turn, we'll see.

Joe/Ciampa...I was suprised. I never liked Ciampa, until tonight. Great promo for thaw it was, stiff in ring style, I loved it. And Joe was great here, too, he was reckless. I still don't care about Bálor vs Joe at Takeover. 

Overall good episode.

Edit: I will say this: I liked the Bayley/Jax backstage segment. Well done, solid. Bayley is progressing in her mic skills.


----------



## Tommy-V

kendo_nagasaki said:


> Great build for Takeover, is this week's the go home show?


No. Next week's show is.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Decent match between Corbin and Dillinger to kick off. I'm interested to see how the match between Corbin and Crews will go, and especially how LONG it will go. Thought Crews' promo was pretty good too. Nia Jax didn't actually look terrible in her match, but she's still got a long way to go. Great tag match between J&G and the Vaudevillains. Loved the Jordan and Gable promo backstage and it'll be interesting to see where the VVs go from here.

Good work from Emma as always and Gionna looked alright, Asuka vs Emma at Takeover should be a great match. And the main event, very, very good. Considering it wasn't that long of a match it was impressive from the both of them, some of the strikes from Joe were vicious. Very good episode all and all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alright, lets get to the full breakdown. I enjoyed NXT from top to bottom again. This show makes me so happy and keeps my passion for wrestling alive. Thank you Paige fans for overrating her and compelling me to watch this. You the real MVPs roud

Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger: Baron Corbin brought the intensity and Dillinger did his part in making him look strong :vince2. I enjoyed this match a lot. Corbin got to show several feats of strength, and that End of Days was just nuts :banderas.

Nia Jax vs. Blue Pants:  Nia has improved DRASTICALLY since the last taping. I'm impressed. I guess she did earn that raise on Battleground :mj. The Leg Drop is not a compelling finisher though. It needs to go or be used as a transitional move. When she adds more exciting moves to her arsenal and kicks up the pace, she should be fine.

Emma vs. Liv Morgan: :yay So happy for the OFFICIAL debut of Gionna! I still wish she kept her real name though. It sounds so cool that it could pass as a stage name. Emma looked amazing and vicious. I didn't like Gionna's selling at some points, but I did like how Emma stiffed her immediately for no selling to teach her a lesson. This Emma would have been so much more successful on the main roster. She actually looks like a viable threat to Asuka. Her promo before the match was really good too. Her accent sounds so sexy when she's being serious.

Chad Gable and Jason Jordan vs. The Vaudevillains: Gable and Jordan made the backstage segment and the match as usual, but I do like the storytelling of the VV's being disappointed with their performances and no longer carrying themselves like gentlemen.

Bayley/Nia Backstage Segment: I liked how Bayley looked terrified when giving that interview. Her expressions were on point. Nia throwing her through the door was great heat booking. Nia is slowly working on her facials as well. She should hang out with Asuka and practice the sadistic look for a few hours.

Apollo Crews Interview: Showing the personality I always knew he had. You can just tell with some people based on how they carry themselves. Corbin vs. Crews is my main event going into Takeover London.

Samoa Joe vs. Tommaso Ciampa: Really great showing for Joe. He looked vicious and intense. Ciampa did his thing too. It was a very entertaining, stiff wrestling match. Those are right up my alley. This heel turn did wonders for Joe's character. Hopefully Balor is next in line when Itami returns, because he needs it more than anyone right now.
*


----------



## HHH13Times

Joe vs Ciampa was really good TV. Man, what took them so long to turn Joe? He works so much better as a heel than he ever has as a face.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

VV should go back to being heels.

I cant get enough of JJ and Gable. They are amazingly talented and I hope they stay a tag team for a long time.

Joe as heel is great. NXT is always better when there is a dominant heel, and Joe can fill that role Owens left.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't get how everything in wrestling no matter what he context, always comes back to Paige. Can't help but put a dig in. Is she the top diva right now? So others Diva Fans are envious lol? I mean really. Overrated is such a passe term. It's called preference, don't like her fine, love her great. Doesen't make anyone right. The fact she has nothing to do with this NXT episode at all, but some feel the need to mention her. Shows she is not overrated at all. 

As for the show, great episode. From Top to Bottom. Match of the card for me was Joe match. Some of his selling for a big guy is outstanding. Bayley was very good with Nix backstage. The Tag match was very good.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Did Asuka teach Simon Gotch that flying armbar takedown? Was pretty sweet.


----------



## GetDown

December 2, 2015 - Results + Vidoes here: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/134859/wwe-nxt-12-2-2015/


----------



## Alright_Mate

Late as usual, thoughts on this week...

Give Corbin the god damn title, the guy is improving week by week, he is a badass and has the best finisher in NXT. NXT needs a heel champion right now, Balor & Itami can do one.

Nia Jax yet again there will be mixed opinions, but I'm still not judging her until she's faced Bayley. That backstage segment may just make some fans excited for this match, backstage segments like that draw people in, the way they are produced is excellent and it really adds something to the show.

James Storm vs Adam Rose - Couldn't give a shit about that one, that match was the only downside this week.

Emma vs Liv Morgan - Too much hotness in that ring it was quite hard to concentrate properly, Emma looking strong again this week until Asuka came up on screen, wouldn't be surprised if that match steals the show at Takeover. As for Liv Morgan, why couldn't they of left her name alone, I'll just note her as Gionna.

Gable & Jordan backstage segments are always top notch, and as for the match it was always gonna deliver. My two favourite tag teams in NXT going at each other, I particularly loved the Gable & Gotch moments, I would like to see a singles match between those two. Another big win for Gable & Jordan; however The Vaudevillains turning heel as they move forward, I like them either way but I know some fans can't get into them as faces, a heel move might be best again.

Joe vs Ciampa - Damn great match that was, some of the slaps & strikes were brutal and both gave it there all. This heel turn for Joe has worked wonders, he has been very watchable in the past few weeks, praying he chokes out Balor again and claims the title; however I just can't see it.

Nice show this week, with Joe vs Ciampa and Gable & Jordan vs Vaudevillains being the highlights.


----------



## Oxidamus

Should've skipped everything but the tag match.

James Storm, Leva Bates AND Tommaso Ciampa all used in ONE episode? :kobe:kobe:kobe

All three wastes of spaces all used in ONE episode? :kobe:kobe:kobe

The best part of the show being the part with NONE of them? :kobe:kobe:kobe


Just fucking STOP already.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Gable quoting shooter mcgavin in the backstage promo :Rollins

i cant get enought of these guys


----------



## Sekai no Kana

jacobrgroman said:


> you think her english is getting better?


*It sounds like it is, but I think her lines should always be short, sweet and to the point. They shouldn't really have to create long winded speeches for her because her main character trait are her facial expressions and her body language. She can tell a story without saying a word, and that's one of the beautiful things about her.*


----------



## Drago

I can't find a gif of Nia throwing Bayley through the door. :mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Another great episode of NXT rasslin. No, seriously. It was great.


----------



## Algernon

Joe is simply better as a heel. Don't know why people are suddenly surprised he's doing his best work since coming to NXT. 

Not sure what you can do with James Storm unless he goes heel and becomes the new CJ Parker or Tye Dillinger or they can sign Roode and reunite Beer Money. 

Nia Jax needs a more defined move set. She's quite boring in the ring. Bayley will need to sell her ass off, which she's more than capable of doing because she's fucking great, so the match should be fine. 

Corbin and Crews is an absolute toss-up. There's really no consensus favorite here. The best way to do this is have Corbin go over, even by shenanigans. Corbin needs the win more. Crews is a strong candidate to get Cena/Reigns style booking which could eventually turn the crowd on him.

I predict Gable or Jordan win the NXT title at Takeover Brooklyn 2016.


----------



## RiverFenix

James Storm should be put into a tag team with a struggling developmental. Use him to help said developmental to find his character - Storm isn't needed to be the veteran hand in singles - upper card has better wrestlers than him already, but he's great on the mic and in understanding his character. I think he wold have been good for Corbin, but Baron seems to be doing fine on his own - maybe upon a call-up to the main roster you have Corbin debut in a tag team with Storm. But I digress, Sawyer Fulton seems lost in character development and in danger of getting shitcanned - why not pair him up with Storm? Tucker Knight could be another who seems to be ready as he's a regular on house shows, but his gimmick is wearing silver boots. He could be a big no-nonsense brawler type palling around with Storm.


----------



## Oxidamus

Ho Ho Ho Drago! said:


> I can't find a gif of Nia throwing Bayley through the door. :mj2


Maybe this will do?
http://crossfade.io/#!/hbid0uhsco

@Shala



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> But I digress, Sawyer Fulton seems lost in character development and in danger of getting shitcanned - why not pair him up with Storm?


You know what, I think this could actually be a decent idea, if they're dead-set on using Storm of course. I'd prefer him to leave, but if he's going to be around I think it'd be a good way to get Fulton on TV and over tbh. He needs some kind of story to get on TV otherwise he'll debut and look stupid because he'd lose regularly, or would squash people and look too similar to Corbin.

Storm 'taking him under his wing' and in a way, emulating some kind of 80s big rough & tough tag team (not like Dash & Dawson) would be a pretty good beginning for a Fulton push.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3ku1 said:


> I don't get how everything in wrestling no matter what he context, always comes back to Paige. Can't help but put a dig in.


*That wasn't a dig. I would have never considered watching NXT before May of last year because I thought it was just pointless and boring wrestling with no story. When Paige debuted, she was touted as the greatest wrestler on the roster, JUST because she wrestled for 10 years. After all the botches, that was proven to be clearly untrue. I had to retroactively watch NXT to see what all the hype for her was about, and then I understood. They protected her with taped promos and vignettes and gave her more freedom, so she looked more comfortable. She couldn't operate on the roster for many months with the restrictions. After seeing that, I became a big fan of NXT in general, due to how well the show was booked. I have to thank Paige fans for overrating her, or I wouldn't be here.*


----------



## Certified G

Finally had some time to watch the latest episode of NXT so here's a couple thoughts on the matches:

Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger 
Really not much to say about this one as it was just a squash. Corbin looked pretty vicious though, which is a good thing. He's been improving a lot as of late. This confident ass kicker persona fits so much better than his silent lone wolf with supposed presence persona. I'm looking forward to Corbin vs. Crews as I think they're capable of putting on a good show together.

Nia Jax vs. Blue Pants
Disappointing to see Blue Pants back, I'm pretty much completely over her. I guess an appearance here and there isn't too bad but I kinda hope this squash was the end of her. Nia Jax is still bad, even for someone with little experience. She should be doing scoop slams and powerbombs, not leg drops and hip attacks. I think she could become a good addition to the divas division in time but as of now I'm not sold on her.

James Storm vs Adam Rose
Adam Rose is so *fucking* awful. How this man still has a job I'll never understand. James Storm wasn't that much better. One of the weakest "big" names they've signed. I can think of at least 5 former TNA wrestlers who would've been better signings, but oh well. Match was boring, about what you'd expect when these two face each other.

Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs The Vaudevillains
Jordan & Gable are easily my favorite team in NXT, they work so well together. Vaudevillains are still my least favorite team in NXT but they did good in this match. These two have chemistry in the ring. Don't care about Vaudevillains as either heels or faces but I wouldn't mind them starting a program with Jordan & Gable.

Emma vs. Liv Morgan
:wall 
Those two in the ring together... Nice to see Liv Morgan get a proper debut, too bad her name is shite. I thought Emma did really well in this match as she looked way more dangerous and credible than before. It's weird how she's allowed to use a curb stomp and Seth Rollins isn't but I'm not complaining. Liv Morgan looked decent in this match, her selling isn't great but I'm looking forward to seeing more of her D).

Samoa Joe vs. Tommaso Ciampa
I think I've said it before, but Ciampa would be a good signing for NXT, while Gargano is so generic they'd probably be better off passing on him. Anyway, this Joe heel turn has definitely been working out so far, he looks better in the ring, his offense looks way better and he carries himself as more of a threat. Ciampa also did his part here, working really stiff but still selling Joe's offense. This was one of the better main events we've seen recently imo. 


And some thoughts on the promos and backstage segments:

- Emma did better in this promo than she usually does, I'd even say this was probably one of her best. It wasn't great but she got her point across without looking lost or uncomfortable.

- Dash/Dawson, especially Dawson is enjoyable in these backstage segments. Dash comes across as a little too plain for me though.

- Jordan/Gable/Vaudevillains, all four were good here, so good even the interviewer looked to be ready to take a swing. 

- Bailey's promo was pretty bad again. I think there may have been some improvement here but not much. She's so wooden and dare I say, boring to listen to. Nia Jax throwing Bailey through the door was cool however.

For Takeover: London I hope we'll be seeing an NXT title change. I am *done* with Balor and would love to see Joe take the title. The only thing Balor has going for him is a good look and great ring skills. He's one of the worst on the mic, especially if you take into account the level he's pushed at. Joe is clearly past his prime and not as good as he used to be, but at least he can carry a feud with his promos. Also hope Emma beats Asuka which is definitely a long shot.  

Takeover: London looks to deliver a really good card again, and with the solid build I'm getting more excited for the show the closer we get to it.


----------



## Tommy-V

Ho Ho Ho Drago! said:


> I can't find a gif of Nia throwing Bayley through the door. :mj2


----------



## Donnie

Tonight The Charisma Vacuums vs. Hail Samoan's


----------



## Donnie

SAWFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Phaedra

Do we think Mojo is getting over because people actually want something to work out for Zack Ryder? lol.


----------



## Donnie

Phaedra said:


> Do we think Mojo is getting over because people actually want something to work out for Zack Ryder? lol.


Has to be I doubt Mojo has any fans


----------



## Tempest

Enzo and Cas lookin' to handle business tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Enzo looks good. Damn, no intro. I guess they're trying to sell Enzo and Cass as serious competitors since they're sick of losing and getting their asses kicked. The main roster has forgotten how to do this, so it took me back for a second.*


----------



## Donnie

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Enzo looks good. Damn, no intro. I guess they're trying to sell Enzo and Cass as serious competitors since they're sick of losing and getting their asses kicked. The main roster has forgotten how to do this, so it took me back for a second.*


Enzo has gone from amazing talker/Horrible in the ring. To Amazing Talker/Solid about to become really good in the ring


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*These guys aren't fucking around anymore. @Chris JeriG.O.A.T You got your wish :drose*


----------



## Donnie

A tag feud based on hate, that has evolved into the belts. GODDAMN NXT IS THE FUCKING BEST


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That's the best Enzo and Cass promo I can remember since 2014. Jesus, it's been too long.*


----------



## Donnie

Enzo/Cass are like the modern day New Age Outlaws, they started off as a comedy characters and have slowly turned into a Legit tag team.

Oh and my girl Emma has become an incredible heel.


----------



## Tempest

Good promo from Enzo and Cas.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dana and Emma were looking sexy as hell. Great promo by Emma too. Why? Because it was real. You could sense the genuine frustration in going from being apart of the first ever live special, to being turned into a jobbing afterthought, as every woman BUT you prospers.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Awww yeah Asuka baby! Just one more week till London!*


----------



## Donnie

So once again a NXT Takeover is going to smoke TLC, either that means NXT has gotten even better or the main roster has gotten worse, or maybe it's both.


----------



## Donnie

Asuka going to Murke another poor soul


----------



## Donnie

OT. Bryon Saxton is still the worst, how the hell does this goof have a job?


----------



## Donnie

Oh Emma do you want to die!


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Via Knockout? I'll take it. Probably should have had Asuka do a bit more damage but I guess that's okay.*


----------



## Donnie

A KO A FUCKING KO ASUKA IS A MONSTER, AND I MIGHT BE IN LOVE


----------



## Mox Girl

So what time did they say Takeover London starts? 3pm Eastern? That's 8pm UK time, meaning 9am Thursday for me on this side of the world, bleh.


----------



## Mox Girl

What the hell are Blake & Murphy wearing? :lol


----------



## Braylyt

The promos this episode have been excellent so far


edit: besides that hype bros bullshit, obviously..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Queen Alexa :tucky*
*
Of course @Tommy-V got the gif several hours early :mj*



Kurisumasu Kana said:


> *Awww yeah Asuka baby! Just one more week till London!*


*
Do you notice how Asuka's armbar is always rope broken? She should switch up that spot. It's getting repetitive like Ziggler's Superkick. Needs more drama.*


----------



## Donnie

Samson has me on the edge of my seat and the dude hasn't even debuted yet. 

And now Mojo has me leaving my seat #Fuckthisclown


----------



## Jersey

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Donnie

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Queen Alexa :tucky*
> *
> Of course @Tommy-V got the gif several hours early :mj*
> 
> 
> *
> Do you notice how Asuka's armbar is always rope broken? She should switch up that spot. It's getting repetitive like Ziggler's Superkick. Needs more drama.*



Nightmare On Elm Street never looked better dude :grin2:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@ShowStopper *I see you lurkin in here :mj. Are you enjoying the show?*


----------



## Donnie

B.A.M The modern day T.N.A I just hope they can a longer more successful run, and hopefully a big push for Buddy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LMAO @ THE MOJO BURIAL BY COREY :LOL

"He should be locked up, shunned by society, arrested, fired, and you should join him too :mjout." :dead2*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Do you notice how Asuka's armbar is always rope broken? She should switch up that spot. It's getting repetitive like Ziggler's Superkick. Needs more drama.*


*I think they'll change it up a bit at Takeover. Like Danna will distract Asuka or something. I don't want a good armbar spot to get stale.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Merry Blissmas said:


> @ShowStopper *I see you lurkin in here :mj. Are you enjoying the show?*


:lol

I was in the thread last week too, tbh. :lol

But yeah, I am enjoying it. Much better than the main roster; the show moves alot faster, less junk, recaps, meaningless crap, etc. The promos are alot better, alot shorter, as they should be on the main roster for everybody. I've enjoyed the past couple weeks for sure. But I don't know enough about the talents yet to make quality posts, so that's why I'm not posting yet. Just watching. Alexa looking goregous as ever, though. :damn


----------



## Donnie

I don't want to hate on a wrestler I truly don't, but goddamn it Mojo is the worst! How has been kept around for so long?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kurisumasu Kana said:


> *I think they'll change it up a bit at Takeover. Like Danna will distract Asuka or something. I don't want a good armbar spot to get stale.*


*Yeah, I love it too because it comes out of nowhere, but the tension dissipates when we know it's gonna get rope broken 5 seconds later.*


----------



## Donnie

Buddy with the trash talk! Please call the crowd a bunch of wankers


----------



## Tempest

Jobbing to the Hype Bros is not a good look lol.


----------



## Donnie

Of course Byron likes Mojo, horrible sacks of shit stick together.

They beat B.A.M FUCK!


----------



## Braylyt

"The Blake, Alexa, Murphy Factor is back!"


and loses to Mojo Rawley:mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Well, hopefully Alexa splits from these guys sooner than later @donne. They've been reduced to jobbing bodyguards at this point.*


ShowStopper said:


> :lol
> 
> I was in the thread last week too, tbh. :lol
> 
> But yeah, I am enjoying it. Much better than the main roster; the show moves alot faster, less junk, recaps, meaningless crap, etc. The promos are alot better, alot shorter, as they should be on the main roster for everybody. I've enjoyed the past couple weeks for sure. But I don't know enough about the talents yet to make quality posts, so that's why I'm not posting yet. Just watching. Alexa looking goregous as ever, though. :damn


*It's always interesting to get a newbie's perspective. You might see something we don't, since we have a predetermined way of viewing most of the talents. Don't be shy, no one's gonna attack your opinion in this section. It's one of the most civilized on the forum.*


----------



## Mox Girl

Nice hype ad for Takeover London! Yep, it's officially on at 9am Thursday morning for me. I want to watch it live cos if I don't, it'll get spoiled easily.

LOl I like Peyton Royce's entrance! The flower is a bit random though :lol


----------



## Tommy-V

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Queen Alexa :tucky*
> *
> Of course @Tommy-V got the gif several hours early :mj*


I couldn't wait


----------



## Tempest

I like Peytons new look. Her entrance still needs some work but its good to see her experiment.


----------



## Donnie

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Well, hopefully Alexa splits from these guys sooner than later @donne. They've been reduced to jobbing bodyguards at this point.*
> 
> 
> *It's always interesting to get a newbie's perspective. You might see something we don't, since we have a predetermined way of viewing most of the talents. Don't be shy, no one's gonna attack your opinion in this section. It's one of the most civilized on the forum.*


Yeah man I think the Bliss Era is about to take off, maybe a face turn is in the works for them.

Also did you like Baron's "Anti-Indy" promo? Looks like they may go in the direction we were talking about a few weeks ago


----------



## Braylyt

Those chants :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

donne said:


> Yeah man I think the Bliss Era is about to take off, maybe a face turn is in the works for them.


I thought that, cos Alexa was a bitch to them in the backstage segment lol. They seem a bit dopey though... :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Well, hopefully Alexa splits from these guys sooner than later @donne. They've been reduced to jobbing bodyguards at this point.*
> 
> 
> *It's always interesting to get a newbie's perspective. You might see something we don't, since we have a predetermined way of viewing most of the talents. Don't be shy, no one's gonna attack your opinion in this section. It's one of the most civilized on the forum.*


Thanks, bro. I will definitely keep in that mind. I watched a couple episodes here and there over the past couple of years, but nothing consistent. I watched alittle bit last week and decided it was enough to make me watch this week, too. 

The flow of the this show is much smoother than the main roster. It's just alot less of a chore to watch. I can't believe we're already 2/3 of the way through the show. I don't have much to offer on any of the talents, though. I did enjoy the Joe/Corbin backstage interview a few minutes ago, though. That's the way backstage segments should be utilized on Raw, as well. NXT does alot of the things right that Raw *used* to do right. I'll say that much. Looking forward to the main event. Joe is such a better heel than he is a face and I dig Corbin, thus far.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

donne said:


> Yeah man I think the Bliss Era is about to take off, maybe a face turn is in the works for them.
> 
> Also did you like Baron's "Anti-Indy" promo? Looks like they may go in the direction we were talking about a few weeks ago


*
Dude, yeah! I was totally thinking about the conversations we've had in the past about Baron shitting on all the indy guys and where they come from. It's guaranteed heat. All he needs to do to get material is read some of the posts on this forum :heyman6*


----------



## Donnie

Ambrose Girl said:


> I thought that, cos Alexa was a bitch to them in the backstage segment lol. They seem a bit dopey though... :lol


They remind me of my high school mates who played footy, loud obnoxious, and not the brightest. But always good for a laugh and a beer hahahahaha :grin2:


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Damn this crowd is relentless.*


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh look, it's Eva.

LOL at Nia saying she doesn't need Eva to do the talking for her :lol You couldn't even hear Eva over the booing anyway!


----------



## Tempest

They made an excellent decision putting Nia with Eva. She's a fucking nuclear heat magnet lol.


----------



## Donnie

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> Dude, yeah! I was totally thinking about the conversations we've had in the past about Baron shitting on all the indy guys and where they come from. It's guaranteed heat. All he needs to do to get material is read some of the posts on this forum :heyman5*


As soon as he said "I don't like where you come from" I went "oh I got mention Boss, he'll love this" I really hope they go all the way, because as we said there is serious money to made with an "Anti-Indy" Gimmick especially when the dude saying it is the type of guy Vince loves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I just got goosebumps from watching the Cena vs. Zayn highlights. I miss him in NXT so much :sasha3.*


----------



## Donnie

Sami coming back! Lets hope he gets attacked by a Baron or maybe Samson and then they can beat him, get a massive rub, and Zayn can move to the main roster


----------



## Mox Girl

FINN :mark: God I love him so much, that leather jacket does things to me. What is with me and guys in leather jackets? *doesn't look at Dean lol*

This should be a good main event. Liked the tease between Apollo and Finn beforehand.


----------



## Donnie

"Ladies and Gentleman your NXT Champion Finn "The Lego Man" Balor


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ambrose Girl said:


> FINN :mark: God I love him so much, that leather jacket does things to me. What is with me and guys in leather jackets? *doesn't look at Dean lol*


*Did the fact that he looked like a trenchcoat flasher during his entrance have anything to do with it :mj?*


----------



## Donnie

Time for NXT to pull a massive swerve and have Joe win, because this title reign has been nothing but a bust.


----------



## Mox Girl

I still find Baron Corbin really boring...


----------



## DGenerationMC

donne said:


> As soon as he said "I don't like where you come from" I went "oh I got mention Boss, he'll love this" I really hope they go all the way, because as we said there is serious money to made with an "Anti-Indy" Gimmick especially when the dude saying it is the type of guy Vince loves.


Corbin v Zayn please :drose


----------



## Tempest

This should be gooood!


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Always thought Somoa Joe's theme was cool. Love the beat.*


----------



## Donnie

DGenerationMC said:


> Corbin v Zayn please :drose


Crews beats Baron at Takeover, leading to Corbin losing his shit he attacks ref, jobbers even the commentators, no one can stop him. Then Sami's music hits, and we get a massive brawl leading to Sami putting Baron over and starting his ascent to the NXT Championship


----------



## Donnie

Joe has gotten his groove back. I mean I know he'll never be like he was in 05 but he can still be a killer and put on one hell of match


----------



## Donnie

Finn sucks as a hot tag, dude has zero fire. Fucking Mojo had a better one


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

donne said:


> Joe has gotten his groove back. I mean I know he'll never be like he was in 05 but he can still be a killer and put on one hell of match


*Heel Joe has definitely changed my opinion on him. It felt like he was going through the motions before, but he's been bringing the heat since he turned. 

:wtf WHY WOULD YOU SUBMIT THE CHAMPION BEFORE THE PPV?!?! That's some main roster level bullshit :fuckthis. @Merry BeXmas Worst case scenario came true. Don't know what the hell they're thinking. There was NO reason to do this.*


----------



## Mox Girl

Joe looks too strong going into this match, he'll probably lose now :lol

Nice selling on the Clutch from Finn though, he was even foaming at the mouth a bit!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow, Joe with the clean submission and stands tall. Guess that means Balor likely retains on Sunday?


----------



## Donnie

BAW GAWD JOE HAS BEATEN THE CHAMP WHAT DOES THIS MEAN FOR TAKEOVER LONDON? 

Solid match, but Finn is still seemingly phoning it in, it's time for him to show he's not one trick pony otherwise he can piss off back to Japan


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts on the Takeover go home show: 

- NICE touch not having Enzo, Cass, and Carmella do their usual song and dance for the entrance. They are pissed off, angry, and taking the upcoming title shot seriously. Its another one of those little things that NXT just does better than the main show. If this were Raw, they'd do the whole entrance routine exactly as it is supposed to be, step for step because it pops the crowd and makes them happy. But NXT has the events of a story impact the characters in some ways. Their beef with Wilder and Dawson have ticked them off ad they are on the warpath, and it also gave the commentators something substantial to talk about. And the squash match victory made them look strong heading into the title match. And their promo after the match was great too and really made me want to see them win the belts next Wednesday. We shall see! All good stuff here. 

- Dana and Emma promo was OK. Dana telling Todd to squat down was kind of funny, but felt like a flub that they left in because it was funny. 

- Asuka squash match = I was getting ready to blow a gasket. Really NXT? You are going to do the "Play theme music leads to distrction and roll up win....OH SHIT" and Asuka just kicked the gal's head off and won by knock out. OK, that was pretty cool. 

- Bliss putting Blake and Murphy in their place. You notice how NXT have the characters care about losing matches and it upsets them? Yeah, I like that. 

- Hype Bros Vs. Blake and Murphy = Somebody needs to tell Blake, Murphy and Bliss that Halloween has been over for over a month and a half now. lol. Anyways, solid tag match, probably the best I've see The Hype Bros have. 

- Bayley Vs, Peyton Royce = OK, the "Better than the Divas" chants in NXT are really stupid. Uh guys, where do you think the NXT woman go when they are done with NXT? I mean the Divas roster right now is LOADED with former NXT gals. Anyways, match was OK. So is Eva Marie playing Ted DiBiase by just having the giant win the title for her? 

- Sami Zayn video of the Cena Raw match was nice to see. Can't wait to have Zayn back!

- Crews/Balor Vs. Joe/Corbin = I've gotten to where I hate these "Lets take the PPV opponents, put them on opposing teams, and make a tag match for TV". It is so overplayed that I am just sick of it. NXT rarely does it though, so I'll let it slide this time. Match was alright, but Joe chocking out Balor right before the special just makes me think Balor is going to retain. I kind of want Joe to win now just to bury that trope. 

Overall, a solid show to set the stage for TakeOver. I think Enzo and Cass kind of stole the show right from the start as they did great with their material.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

ShowStopper said:


> Wow, Joe with the clean submission and stands tall. Guess that means Balor likely retains on Sunday?


*
Yeah, I see no reason for Joe to win at Takeover, but there was no reason to have him win clean either. They could've done a DQ and had him choke Balor out after the match when it doesn't count.*


----------



## Donnie

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Heel Joe has definitely changed my opinion on him. It felt like he was going through the motions before, but he's been bringing the heat since he turned.
> 
> :wtf WHY WOULD YOU SUBMIT THE CHAMPION BEFORE THE PPV?!?! That's some main roster bullshit :fuckthis.*


It's awesome to see, because for the last few years he has been terrible. Hell when he debuted I didn't even really care, but you like said Heel Joe is a welcome addition to the NXT Roster.

As for the submission, yeah that was odd but I kind of get because it's old school booking where the challenger beats the champ in a tag match leading to the PPV match. although it's normally a face beating a heel. So i get the upset, and confusion. Lets just hope the PPV match is a great and Finn finally shows he can make it in the WWE. 

Awesome show Btw I cant wait till Takeover.


----------



## Mr. I

TripleG said:


> Bayley Vs, Peyton Royce = OK, the "Better than the Divas" chants in NXT are really stupid. Uh guys, where do you think the NXT woman go when they are done with NXT?


That was "Better Than Eva" (with a corresponding "That's not hard" response).



Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> Yeah, I see no reason for Joe to win at Takeover, but there was no reason to have him win clean either. They could've done a DQ and had him choke Balor out after the match when it doesn't count.*


Which is better at selling how dangerous a submission is. Locking it on outside of a match as you've done twice, or locking it on during a match and submitting the NXT champion as a result?

To correctly build a submission, the guy has to actually win with it. Now when Finn gets that locked on him at Takeover, the crowd will absolutely buy it as a possible match finish. No one buys shit like Sheamus' cloverleaf as a match finish because he never wins with it, so they don't care when it goes on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

donne said:


> It's awesome to see, because for the last few years he has been terrible. Hell when he debuted I didn't even really care, but you like said Heel Joe is a welcome addition to the NXT Roster.


*Agreed entirely.
*


> As for the submission, yeah that was odd but I kind of get because it's old school booking where the challenger beats the champ in a tag match leading to the PPV match. although it's normally a face beating a heel. So i get the upset, and confusion. Lets just hope the PPV match is a great and Finn finally shows he can make it in the WWE.


*
Yeah, but if it's a face it's gotta look like a fluke where the champ gets up immediately, and if it's a heel, it should be dirty. The problem I have is that Joe's been punking out Balor all month. He's never looked strong in any of their exchanges. It's not even a case of garnering sympathy for Balor; it just makes Joe look awesome and Finn look like a helpless chump.*


----------



## Mr. I

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Agreed entirely.
> *
> 
> *
> Yeah, but if it's a face it's gotta look like a fluke where the champ gets up immediately, and if it's a heel, it should be dirty. The problem I have is that Joe's been punking out Balor all month. He's never looked strong in any of their exchanges. It's not even a case of garnering sympathy for Balor; it just makes Joe look awesome and Finn look like a helpless chump.*


It doesn't make Finn look helpless, it just makes Joe look like an unstoppable beast that not even Finn who never loses normally can beat him.
Finn is an actual underdog, not the fake underdog they do with Cena.


----------



## Donnie

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Agreed entirely.
> *
> 
> *
> Yeah, but if it's a face it's gotta look like a fluke where the champ gets up immediately, and if it's a heel, it should be dirty. The problem I have is that Joe's been punking out Balor all month. He's never looked strong in any of their exchanges. It's not even a case of garnering sympathy for Balor; it just makes Joe look awesome and Finn look like a helpless chump.*


:lenny2 maybe this is a "Russo Double Swerve" and at Takeover Joe is going to destroy and beat him for the belt, like KO did to Sami back in February. And then they can build to a new face beating the monster. Or maybe I'm just reading to much into it and Finn's reign of terror is going to continue and Joe is just a big name on his hit list.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ambrose Girl said:


> Nice hype ad for Takeover London! Yep, it's officially on at 9am Thursday morning for me. I want to watch it live cos if I don't, it'll get spoiled easily.
> 
> LOl I like Peyton Royce's entrance! The flower is a bit random though :lol


I think she's working a Poison Ivy gimmick


----------



## Bayley <3

Enzo and Cass the standouts of this show. Who knew people caring about what's happened previously and taking title shots seriously would make for compelling viewing. 

Emma sounds so awkward doing promos. I think it's just the accent, it's so out of place and seems awkward surrounded by Americans. 

KO finish was cool. 

Hype bros are the worst part of every NXT episode they're on. So bad.

Still can't get on the Alexa hype train that seems to be going on. Just not seeing it. 

Better than Eva chants for Peyton Royce followed up with that's not hard :lol

Ugh. Nia Jax. Honestly the reaction I have when I see her. I wish Eva would go away, or back to main roster. Get away from the things I enjoy.


----------



## TripleG

Ithil said:


> That was "Better Than Eva" (with a corresponding "That's not hard" response).


Ah! Thanks for pointing that out. That makes alot more sense, haha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ithil said:


> To correctly build a submission, the guy has to actually win with it. Now when Finn gets that locked on him at Takeover, the crowd will absolutely buy it as a possible match finish. No one buys shit like Sheamus' cloverleaf as a match finish because he never wins with it, so they don't care when it goes on.


*Joe's defeated Corbin and an assortment of jobbers with it. The move is already understood to be one of the most deadly on the show. The champion didn't need to lose clean to reinforce that.*


----------



## Bayley <3

Any of the other three in that match should be champ. Balor just hasn't clicked for whatever reason.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Tommy-V *Can I have some Alexa gifs? It's time for my weekly avatar update and you already have my prime selection :side:*


----------



## Mr. I

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Joe's defeated Corbin and an assortment of jobbers with it. The move is already understood to be one of the most deadly on the show. The champion didn't need to lose clean to reinforce that.*


He didn't need to, but it didn't mean it was the wrong thing to do. They chose to make Joe as strong as possible. Bálor is not at all hurt by one loss.


----------



## RKing85

small thing that bugs me about NXT.

The bigger star almost always comes out first.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Corey Graves work in the Hype Bros match was great. His pop culture references are alway spot on, makes a difference having a heel announcer who is still relatively young. I liked Alexas Xmas /Freddie Kreuger gear. 

Nia snatching the mic from Eva, yeah you really don't want the embarrassment of having Eva Marie cut promos for you! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chargebeam

- Serious Enzo & Cass was the way to go. I wanted to hear their usual schtick on the mic, but what eventually ended happening was way better.
- I'm starting to like Peyton Royce. The way she extended her leg in the corner with her foot on Bayley's chin was freaking awesome.
- Bliss' backstage segment with her boys was top notch. She's freaking nailing that character. I hope she stays heel for a very long time.
- The Hype Bros are still boring to me.
- The Sami Zayn Montreal video package was amazing (and my green "We Want Sami" sign was shown with a zoom! Yay!!)
- Joe choking out Finn before their PPV match is interesting. If Finn had won the match tonight, I would've easily predicted him as the winner in London. Now, I'm confused... I like it better this way.

Can't wait for Wednesday! I'm way more excited for this than TLC, but that goes without saying now.


----------



## DemBoy

I'm only mad that we didn't hear Joe talking about Finn's tater tots. Other than that, decent show.


----------



## CretinHop138

I think Nia Jax is a big fan of Ethan Carter III's theme song. "Skyscraper for all the world to see"


----------



## jacobrgroman

I liked the more serious side to cass and zo vs the bootleg mechanics.


anyone think they have a shot at the titles next week?


----------



## jacobrgroman

GAWD. I can't wait to see emma/asuka next week.


blake, murphy and alexa look so goddamn ridiculous, but it so works for them I think.


kind of weird seeing a tye dillinger vignette. I kind of like how, even though he's pretty much just a jobber to the stars, he's still treated like someone important.


----------



## jacobrgroman

"heyyy, we want some MO-JO!"


nope. no, we don't. we definitely do NOT want some mojo.


----------



## jacobrgroman

ugh. this fucking crowd. during bayley/peyton they're chanting "better than the divas."


do they not fucking realize that technically ALL the women on the roster and also their former nxt darlings are "divas"?

so saying shit like that is pretty much pointless.


I mean, I'll give them that the _storylines_ and how they're actually treated are better, but don't do that during their match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Balor really needs to stop spitting out giant slabs of spit whenever Joe chokes him out, it looks freaking disgusting just hanging off his mouth like that. I get he's trying to really sell it but it just looks nasty. Plus it would look more realistic if spit was coming outta his mouth while in the choke, but almost every time he waits until Joe lets go then he starts spitting, it just looks weird.

Looks like a big slab of cum dripping out of his mouth, another reason he should stop doing it.









Also why do they keep on playing those Tye Dillinger vignette's when he's nothing more than a directionless jobber?


----------



## Genking48

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> Do you notice how Asuka's armbar is always rope broken? She should switch up that spot. It's getting repetitive like Ziggler's Superkick. Needs more drama.*


Maybe they've figured out how an armbar spot should be done :shrug heard some guys talk about how an armbar in real life would break your arm in seconds, so the drama in an armbar spot should be all about getting to the ropes or tap out right away.

I hate that it when teams are just the names of the two persons, or an acronym of their names, Enzo & Cass, Team BAM, find something interesting to call them.

Kind of like that Joe has had Balor's number for this entire feud, Balor pretty much hasn't lost a single match singe debuting in NXT, this makes Joe seem like a much bigger deal because he's basically the only guy who has been able to beat Balor.

Very jobby episode of NXT this week, lots of nothing matches except for a couple that sets up for Takeover.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

jacobrgroman said:


> ugh. this fucking crowd. during bayley/peyton they're chanting "better than the divas."
> 
> 
> do they not fucking realize that technically ALL the women on the roster and also their former nxt darlings are "divas"?
> 
> so saying shit like that is pretty much pointless.
> 
> 
> I mean, I'll give them that the _storylines_ and how they're actually treated are better, but don't do that during their match.


"Better than *Eva*!"

"That's not hard!"


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Random thoughts:

Enzo and Cass could one day work as heels.

Tye Dillinger is the new Tyler Breeze. (The upsides and the downsides)

HAHAHA, Asuka knocking the girl the fuck out. Hilarious. I think she might get a bigger pop than Balor in London.

Why do Blake and Murphy look like they just been in a fight with Freddy Kruger?

"He should be locked up, he should be shunned by society..." - I don't hate Mojo as much as some but fucking Full Sail are going full 'irony' mode here by cheering him non-stop. It doesn't help the performer long-term if the audience aren't a fair representation of what crowds will be in the future. Nothing wrong with a smarky crowd but FS take it overboard. Can KO come back and shut them the fuck up again?

Peyton Royce with a Poison Ivy gimmick? I can go for that. Her costume is already miles better, think I prefer her as a face though.

Nia and Eva are the worst.

Can we stop this bullshit of champs losing in non-title matches? Ugh.


----------



## Bullydully

Such a fantastic go home show for the PPV. Only pointless/skipworthy thing on the show was the Hypebros match. 

Enzo and Cass, can't praise them enough for this weeks show. From the second they came out for their match to when they finished cutting their promo, just bravo. BRAVO! Best thing on the show this week.

That Asuka KO victory though. Awesome stuff. Emma/Asuka build has really delivered, and I have some hopes that the match will too. 

Bayley/Peyton was a nice little match. Nia Jax's mic work is a little flat, didn't seem intimidating at all. Bayley SHOULD retain at Takeover. 

The main event was entertaining. Joe is amazingly badass as a heel. I'll never get tired of seeing him choke out Balor. And I certainly wouldn't be against him winning at Takeover. Not too sure about that happening though judging by how this feud has been booked, but really I'm just expecting a GREAT match between the two. 

INTRIGUED by every single match on the card. This is how a go home show is suppose to be done, RAW.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> "Better than *Eva*!"
> 
> "That's not hard!"


oh THAT'S what it was?!


my mistake.


full sail still sucks though. believe that.


----------



## Tamaur

Damn, I didn't really liked the last shows... but I loved this one, really really good. 

- I LOVED the use of jobbers on this show and the main roster should do that because having Enzo & Big Cass destroy the tag team or having Asuka knocking-out her opponent was awesome and made them look like star

- Speaking of Enzo, it is so great to finally see him do a promo for a feud and man, he was awesome, I loved that promo and I still don't get why we had to wait so much to see that

- But then, I thought that every tag team match was good. The Hype Bros vs BAM was alright but it was a cool match and both teams looked good even if it looks like they are building a break-up for BAM that would suck, they are a good team and I want them to debut together on Raw, the three together can ge money

- And the Main-Event was cool too and I liked the promos even if it's crazy how Balor got outshined by Crews, it's not just about the look, it's also about the confidence, about the material ( and the confused look of Balor ). I don't understand how he can look so good during his entrance, he looks like a star and inside the ring, he is really cool too but he can't put any of that outside of the ring, if he did that, he would be so good and the Main-Event did his job, build-up the hostility between Crews and Corbin and put over the submission of Joe

- And finally, Peyton looked good which was great, I don't think the match was really good but I think she did as good as she could, had some good moves and the entrance was interesting, hope she will have a promo in the future to explain her gimmick and maybe finally be a major player in the division

Oh yeah and also, I need 20-minute opening promo between Bayley, Nia Jax & Eva Marie, that would be hilarious... Nia Jax and Eva Marie really have a lot of work to do, the acting really sucks and the crowd isn't making it easier for them, at this point, you would think they would think about something to answer to the crowd but maybe it will come later, it's developmental after all. And if I hear " We want Bayley " one more time, I'm gonna break my TV. It easily joins " What ? " and " Boring " in the list of chants that I hate


----------



## thomasbroad

I echo everybody here, great go home show - I cannot wait to be in London next week.

Everything good bar The Hype Bros, just can't stand Mojo.

I really hope 'zo and Cass win the belts, the pop would be HUGE.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Well... a bit of a mixed bag this week.

I liked the fact that Enzo and Cass came out without their usual speech this week, the intensity they showed was great, especially from Cassady at the end. Enzo's promo actually felt genuine too. The match was obviously a squash but it did what it needed to. Should be a good match between them and the Mechanics. I'd love to see Enzo and Cass win but if they don't, then we have J&G waiting in the wings so it's all good.

The Dana and Emma promo did what it needed to, and i thought Emma's part was quite good. (Psst, Emma, you forgot to mention Becky. )

Tye Dillinger. :mark:

The Asuka match, again, did what it needed to. Didn't expect a KO finish at all. Very well done.

Elias Sampson :mark:

Alexa Bliss doing some great character work as always. Self centered bitchiness at its finest. The tag match between BAMF and the Hype Bros was... ok. No idea what BAMF were wearing, but there you go. I still hate Mojo Rawley though, he added next to nothing to this match apart from a hot tag which consisted of 3 shoulder blocks. :eyeroll

Bayley vs Peyton Royce was a good match, thought Peyton actually looked very impressive. Didn't really like that Bayley's finisher was just sort of hit out of nowhere though, there wasn't much of a sequence leading up to it. Was the chant in this match 'Better than Divas' or 'Better than Eva'? If it's the former then it's a bit stupid considering Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Paige etc. are 'Divas' now, if it's the latter, then.. well done, Full Sail.

Sami Zayn :mark: Can't wait to see him again.

The main event match was very average, the brawl between Crews and Corbin was good, but Joe choking Balor out... oh dear. If that's not a clear indication that Balor is retaining then i don't know what is. It's main roster stuff at its finest. 

Takeover should still be a great show either way though.


----------



## elo

NXT just does the little things so well. 

Enzo and Cass were perfect.....the little touch of Cass starting the match is so subtle but so brilliant, Cass never ever starts their matches but that's how pissed off they are about being jumped and never making it to the top. Having them destroy The Mini-Mechanics was very clever booking. The promo after the match is the best they've ever cut in the ring, Enzo nailed it and Cass looked like he was about to maim someone, well done.

Asuka KO'ing Purrazzo in front of Emma and Dana was hilarious, their reaction priceless.

Hype Bros v Alexa Bliss' dopes was the downer on the show, neither does a thing for me......a filler feud. Alexa's metallic claw was cool and the promo was solid.

Bayley v Royce was really solid, Royce is very athletic for her size and her ring gear looked amazing.....the smelling of the flower /poison ivy type gimmick is a bit meh but it could work if her flower becomes symbolic and starts being used to signal a target etc it could be cool. Eva and Jax promo after it was about what I'd expect, Jax just doesn't feel anywhere near ready for the title for me so no idea why HHH decided on going on this match for Takeover.


The main event was interesting, obviously expected it to be thrown out due to the heels doing a runner or something but Joe choking out Balor to win in the middle of the ring was different. Balor will look like a complete geek if he loses in London now so they've kind of given the result away but I expected another Balor retain anyways.

Good show leading into London next week, it's not hard to write and book a sensible, not intelligence insulting, not embarrassing professional wrestling show......give HHH and his head writer a call Vince, you could learn something.


----------



## mczone

Am I the only one to see joe leaving with the title at london ?
Another good show, can't wait for takeover


----------



## GetDown

Results + Videos: WWE NXT: December 9, 2015
http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/135114/wwe-nxt-12-9-2015/


----------



## Chr1st0

TripleG said:


> I've gotten to where I hate these "Lets take the PPV opponents, put them on opposing teams, and make a tag match for TV". It is so overplayed that I am just sick of it.


I hate them too, it feels incredibly lazy. I really don't think it works unless there is a coward heel or a heel like Kevin Owens where they just walk out in it either.

As much as I'd like to see Enzo and Cass getting the titles next week I can't see it happening 

I'd probably like Peyton to be pushed into a more prominent role. I also enjoyed the guy in the crowd dancing to her intro music. I don't really get why Nia and Eva got in ahead of her tbh. Nia's voice doesn't suit monster heel imo.

Hype bros winning was strange, I don't hate them so much (mainly because I was big behind Ryder back when he won the US title). Maybe Ryder should go down full time to nxt and run with it to see where it can go. BAM breaking up would be strange though because I don't think either really have much going to be singles players atm.

Is London Takeover on at 8pm UK time?


----------



## Geeee

I guess Peyton Ross's new gimmick is that she is an exotic dancer. No complaints from me. I'd like to see her get a win.

Since Emma is facing Asuka at Takeover, it was weird for her to call out this guy:


----------



## Arthurgos

Loving everything NXT right now as its showing despite losing a lot to Raw it is keeping up with some amazing matches/moments to come. I remember being worried about the women left down but damn what we have is really great honestly and knowing Nia Jax is quite the workhorse now i think she can develop past being just a monster at NXT. I love the fact that at the first live show in the UK we hear mass Grado chants with Finn shouting YERSEL!



Geeee said:


> I guess Peyton Ross's new gimmick is that she is an exotic dancer. No complaints from me. I'd like to see her get a win.
> 
> Since Emma is facing Asuka at Takeover, it was weird for her to call out this guy:


Peyton Ross is more so showing a lot of Poison Ivy with what we have seen from this week. Could be her being a comic book fan maybe along with it being a symbol of her very long legs .


----------



## Alright_Mate

Wasn't feeling this weeks episode, every single match was either average or just absolutely sucked, promo & segments saved the show from being a borefest.

Enzo & Cass was a basic squash but match aside they mean business going into London, booking them in that way this week was excellent, definitely one of the best promos in NXT this year that was.

Asuka's match was meant to be a squash but in all honesty her opponent sucked, hopefully that's the last time we see Deonna. The finish though was a brilliant way of doing things going into her match with Emma. Nice choice of outfit from Emma this week kada

What are they doing with B&M? Losing to the Hype Bros is probably the lowest you can go in NXT, and as for those two annoying fucks, please WWE do the decent thing and release them! Just a bit on Alexa why is she even with B&M? She does nothing for them and they do nothing for her, B&M are still the most irrelevant team on the roster, they still lack character and lack charisma.

Bayley vs Peyton was ok and nothing more, Peyton has something though, her strikes were solid in this match and that extended leg spot in the corner was decent; however her entrance sucks, a change is needed there. Moving onto Eva & Nia and I have to say Nia Jax mic work sucked, that delivery was painful, Eva though cracks me up her promo work can be kinda funny.

Main event was nothing special, was just there so they could put those four on the "go home" show before London. Joe choking out Balor for like the third or fourth time I think? Really can't see him winning at Takeover, like I said the past two weeks, Finn Balor & body paint = victory.

Roll on London, excited about every match up apart from Bayley vs Nia, let's hope Nia proves most of us wrong


----------



## NikThaGreat9

Just some quick thoughts: 

- Emma and especially Dana were looking fine. :banderas


- WTF was Blake wearing. He's looking dumber and dumber every time I see him :maury


- Graves destroying the Hype Bros was just :ti and I actually kinda like the Hype Bros. 


- I'm on the Sampson bandwagon, hopefully he's a decent worker kinda like Corbin. 


- Peyton Royce was really good outside of the flower sniffing thing.


----------



## Piers

Big Cass basically screamed words one by one, that was pretty mediocre IMO, although it's nice to see them with a new attitude after being jumped

Dana has more paint on her face than a tuned car, I really don't find her attractive. On the other hand that little Spanish girl Asuka squashed was yummy


----------



## Oakesy

Good, if not great go-home show for London. 

I liked Enzo/Cass' new-found intensity and they look like they are really pissed and ready to take it to Mechanics at TakeOver, should be a good match. Asuka KO'ing her opponent was a bit surprising but very effective for her character and doing it in front of Emma/Dana just added to the fear that she is exhuming.

Please don't push Hype Bros towards the tag titles, just don't do it.

Not a fan of Joe choking out Balor yet again, like others said, is giving it away that Balor is winning at Takeover, otherwise he will look like a complete chump.

Some good and bad things, but still makes me a lot more pumped for Takeover than TLC.


----------



## THANOS

Great show overall!

Enzo/Cass were intense and I loved it. Enzo doing that double running cross body spot, and no-selling his opponents portion was intense and actually reminded me of Wyatt's version of it. He should make that a regular spot (just have announcers sell it like, "Enzo doesn't get winded because he's tough as nails"). Their promo after was great overall. I don't think Cass needed to keep yelling that word to emphasis his intensity. Doing that was one of my main complaints of Joe's TNA promos. Other than that it was very enjoyable.

Loved seeing Alexa's promo, but didn't care much for BAMF/Hype Bros. Try as I may, I just can't get into the Hype Bros, as they just remind me of white Usos. They should do off-site meathead, clubbing, "my new haircut", type promos with them, to try and get them over with Zach Ryder's strength.

Dana and Emma's promo was good, especially Emma's part, and it really sold Emma/Asuka for Takeover. I expect the match to be a true highlight!

Loved seeing Asuka use a KO finish in her squash. I've been hoping they did something of that nature ever since she KO'd Dana in her post debut match segment. Dana and Emma sold the fear perfectly. Let's hope they let Asuka wear that terrifying Grudge-type face paint at Takeover. The eye contacts on that face paint are nightmare inducing..










Starting to get hyped for Elias Sampson. Let's hope he doesn't let me down, like Corbin did initially. His singing seems to be slowly improving, which makes those vignettes easier on the ears lol. He's no Neil Young, that's for sure.

Bayley/Peyton was a decent match. Peyton's new gimmick looks to be a rip from Taeler Hendrixs indy gimmick :lol.










She's not as hot as Taeler (most aren't), but I'm willing to give Peyton some time with it. The post-match promo with Nia/Eva was decent and got massive heat. For her first promo, Nia did a decent job, and she's much better than the likes of Bayley/Charlotte/Becky when they were starting out. I still don't think much of Bayley's promo work (it seems all that has improved with hers is the material).

Sami Zayn's return vignettes have me so hyped. I can't wait til he returns, but I imagine he'll only have a short run in NXT before going to the main roster and taking the IC title off Owens (I'm not sure if I'd rather see Owens/Brock or Owens/Zayn at WM32, but either way I'll be hyped).

The main event was ok, I don't expect to see anything crazy in a match like this. I'd just like to continue to add that I've been very impressed with Corbin lately and am glad to see he's finally finding his footing in the ring, and on the mic for that matter (that lift flip transitioned to a grounded forearm is a unique move, which is nice to see). Joe continues to look re-invigorated as a heel, and I hope he gets in better shape (since his weight does affect his conditioned, unlike Owens). The choke-out was a nice touch, but it will be interesting to see if WWE pulls a typical call and gives the guy who lost on the go-home the ppv victory, or perhaps they make Joe look absolutely dominant and continue his winning streak? One can hope.


----------



## Crasp

Yeah Taeler & Peyton are both doing the Poison Ivy gimmick right now it seems. It's possible Peyton was purely inspired by Ivy I guess, but it seems unlikely. Plus Taeler totally does it much better.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Peyton was so hot bruhs kada :done :done


----------



## Mr. I

Oakesy said:


> Good, if not great go-home show for London.
> 
> I liked Enzo/Cass' new-found intensity and they look like they are really pissed and ready to take it to Mechanics at TakeOver, should be a good match. Asuka KO'ing her opponent was a bit surprising but very effective for her character and doing it in front of Emma/Dana just added to the fear that she is exhuming.
> 
> Please don't push Hype Bros towards the tag titles, just don't do it.
> 
> *Not a fan of Joe choking out Balor yet again, like others said, is giving it away that Balor is winning at Takeover, otherwise he will look like a complete chump.
> *
> Some good and bad things, but still makes me a lot more pumped for Takeover than TLC.


This is based on the idiot main roster booking where the person winning at the PPV loses a lot on TV to "surprise" you, they don't do that in NXT. 

Example, Finn pinned Owens in a tag match on the go-home show for the Beast in the East special, but still won at the special too. You're forgetting that "the champion loses a lot on TV then wins via bullshit at the PPV" is not actually a normal thing in wrestling, it's just a WWE thing they're addicted to now.


----------



## Crasp

If I'm booking NXT (and I'm not), I'd book Balor in an apparantly typical overcoming the odds match. 

I'd reintroduce his knee injury from Respect, with Joe doing typical heel things to the knee, and in the closing moments, Joe will be attempting the Muscle Buster with Finn on the top turnbuckle, only for Finn to fight him off, leaving Joe prone for the Coup De Grace.
_However_, selling the knee, it takes Finn a little longer than usual to make the cover, and as he goes into the cover Joe counters into the Clutch and Finn passes out again.

Now, Crews arguably still has a title shot after the first one was interupted by Corbin & Joe, and let's say Corbin gets a dirty win over Crews in London, he now _also_ has a valid claim to be number 1 contender. Plus, Balor has his rematch clause. Plenty of directions/options to take from here.


----------



## Geeee

Crasp said:


> If I'm booking NXT (and I'm not), I'd book Balor in an apparantly typical overcoming the odds match.
> 
> I'd reintroduce his knee injury from Respect, with Joe doing typical heel things to the knee, and in the closing moments, Joe will be attempting the Muscle Buster with Finn on the top turnbuckle, only for Finn to fight him off, leaving Joe prone for the Coup De Grace.
> _However_, selling the knee, it takes Finn a little longer than usual to make the cover, and as he goes into the cover Joe counters into the Clutch and Finn passes out again.
> 
> Now, Crews arguably still has a title shot after the first one was interupted by Corbin & Joe, and let's say Corbin gets a dirty win over Crews in London, he now _also_ has a valid claim to be number 1 contender. Plus, Balor has his rematch clause. Plenty of directions/options to take from here.


Plus, Hideo Itami also earned a title shot, assuming he returns soon. Also, Sami Zayn is sure to be in the mix.


----------



## RiverFenix

Finn Balor is being choked out by Samoa Joe - but can the Demon be choked out?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Nia's promo made a Reigns promo look like a Rock promo.


----------



## THANOS

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Finn Balor is being choked out by Samoa Joe - but can the Demon be choked out?


Chokes don't have to involve tapping, so he could pass out without looking weak imo.


----------



## RiverFenix

THANOS said:


> Chokes don't have to involve tapping, so he could pass out without looking weak imo.


Demons breathe out of their arseholes, so the choke wont work.


----------



## DoubtGin

I liked the main event. 

They tell us that Balor is basically fucked once Joe has him in his submission move. Joe looked like a beast again while Balor is still a big deal. There is a special atmosphere around his since he's champ. And not doing overlong promos again and again on TV definitely didn't hurt him either.

Crews and Corbin were obviously just secondary here, but neither had the upperhand and neither looked like a joke in this feud so far. I think Corbin winning at Takeover would be better (since I feel like he'd be a great heel champ) but for me it won't be the end of the world if he loses.

Excited for Takeover.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Baron Corbin has really wins me out. He knew his gimmicks and performs it perfect.


----------



## Restomaniac

HiddenFlaw said:


> Gable quoting shooter mcgavin in the backstage promo :Rollins
> 
> i cant get enought of these guys


A bit late to the party on this but yeah damn funny.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So who else sees Jordan and Gable winning the Tag Team Fatal 4 Way as a foregone conclusion? Their competition(outside of the Hype Bros) has been jobbed out, and they damn sure aren't losing their momentum for a Zack Ryder/Mojo Rawley push. This will lead to their #1 contendership for the NXT Tag Titles, and their big moment at Takeover:Wrestlemania when they win them. I see no other logical route to go with this.*
@91ReasonsYouLose @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## Old School Icons

Merry Blissmas said:


> *So who else sees Jordan and Gable winning the Tag Team Fatal 4 Way as a foregone conclusion? Their competition(outside of the Hype Bros) has been jobbed out, and they damn sure aren't losing their momentum for a Zack Ryder/Mojo Rawley push. This will lead to their #1 contendership for the NXT Tag Titles, and their big moment at Takeover:Wrestlemania when they win them. I see no other logical route to go with this.*
> @91ReasonsYouLose @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


I won't spoil the outcome of the match but just to report from the show last night.

The level of over that Jordan/Gable were was simply unbelievable, has to be seen to believed.


----------



## Bazinga

The Fatal-4-Way is very good so make sure you check it out next week. 

Gable was insanely over and it's a shame they weren't on the main show.


----------



## DoubtGin

Jason/Gable are very likely to win assuming the winner of that match will wrestle the champs in Dallas.

HypeBros aren't over enough and they "just don't fit" for the big title match in Dallas.
Blake&Murphy are heels.
Vaudevillians just lost twice against the champs and also seemingly turned.

But next week's show will pretty much have no storyline progression as the matches were taped before and after Takeover. Hence, the main guys are mostly missing.


----------



## AnthonyBaby

This topic is interesting


----------



## Old School Icons

It is gonna be mainly a recap show with 3 matches I believe including the tag.

I kinda wish there was a spoiler thread, I can actually use it for once :lol


----------



## Donnie

Time for the best 1hr wrestling show on this or any network


----------



## Donnie

It's kind of sad how far the Villains fell off after Brooklyn, they went from champs to getting jobbed out on TV


----------



## Donnie

Corey hitting the nail on the head. Fuck the Hype Bros. and FUCK Saxton


----------



## CEEJ

Merry Blissmass right? Looking fine


----------



## Prayer Police

Watson, Christmas colors............really?


----------



## Donnie

I have a sudden urge to watch Nightmare On Elm Street, hmm I wonder why


----------



## Donnie

Chad Gable is a little pocket rocket of awesomeness. Dude is going to be a star, as well as Jordan


----------



## Knocks

GABLE, GABLE GABLE, GABLE GABLE, GABLE GABLE, GABLE

JORDAN, JORDAN JORDAN, JORDAN JORDAN, JORDAN JORDAN, JORDAN


----------



## Calzum

Mojo Rawley getting absolutely shat on by the crowd


----------



## CEEJ

The Hype Bro's are clearly not over in the UK


----------



## Bayley <3

Donnie said:


> Corey hitting the nail on the head. Fuck the Hype Bros. and FUCK Saxton


"I want you Taylor switft and the Hype bros to all get in the same vehicle and drift off a very high cliff"

:lol Graves is GOAT


----------



## Donnie

Another reason why Gable is the man, he makes an awesome Face In Peril, which is a sure fire sign of talent


----------



## Donnie

Murphy has a come a long way, I hope he can become the first Aussie to become a WWE Champion


----------



## Knocks

SUPLEX CITY BITCH


----------



## Donnie

JORDAN YOU BEAST, FUCK YEAH GABLE


----------



## CEEJ

Jordan & Gable are just amazing, non-stop entertainment


----------



## Phaedra

I love these guys, sooooo much, it should be illegal lol.

yeah, they are stars, Gable was just what Jordan needed and vice versa.


----------



## Knocks

God I can't wait for these guys to win the tag titles.


----------



## Bayley <3

I love Gable and Jordan. But I think I'm in the minority who likes Jordan more than Gable


----------



## Prayer Police

Jordan is bae


----------



## CEEJ

The blue outfit, blue lipstick and cop glasses were great on Emma, she's hot as hell and that was a killer match with Asuka


----------



## Donnie

OLE, OLE, O MOTHERFUCKING LE


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Did she leave yet?

*Has she left yet?


----------



## Knocks

TONIGHT

OLÉ OLÉ OLÉ OLÉ :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CEEJ

So the first match on a pre-recorded NXT, that was a 4 way tag match has already bettered anything RAW did this week


----------



## Donnie

NXT continuing the tradition of Shitty Bands sounding better then they really are simply because the Hype videos are awesome


----------



## Donnie

SAMSON SHIT YEAH. I'm so pumped for this debut, kudos HHH now don't screw it up


----------



## Bayley <3

:mark: :mark: I'm more excited for this debut than I was for Asuka (she's since turned me around) and Nia Jax combined.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Why I am getting flashbacks of Honky Tonk Man smashing guitars over people's heads?


----------



## Donnie

BULL FIT IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Phaedra

that weight classing they announced, i'm dead lol. 'please remember it's three quarters of a pound folks' pmsl.


----------



## Phaedra

Can this guy be like Jeff Jarrett please? only way I can think it working.


----------



## Donnie

DGenerationMC said:


> Why I am getting flashbacks of Honky Tonk Man smashing guitars over people's heads?


No idea man. Samson sounds like he can sing, and chances are he can wrestler unlike HTM, so I wouldn't worry......just yet


----------



## CEEJ

Really could've made Samson's ring gear a lot better, what's with the grey flames? black jeans would've been better, get rid of the tight t-shirt, get a leather jacket or something


----------



## Donnie

Don't want to be that guy, but Bull really isn't that good, I worry about his future


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That HBK like elbow drop.

:hbk1


----------



## Knocks

Well that was quick.


----------



## Bayley <3

That was painfully lacklustre.


----------



## Phaedra

agreed with Corey, that was a very pretty elbow.

not very inspiring though.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Didn't realise how much he looks like Macho Man until he dropped that elbow drop haha.


----------



## Donnie

Not the greatest debut in the world, but I'm sure he will do better in the next few weeks


----------



## CEEJ

Great elbow but not a great debut


----------



## Donnie

ShowStopper said:


> That HBK like elbow drop.
> 
> :hbk1


Showstopper in the NXT thread. Fuck yeah, welcome aboard the hype train


----------



## Knocks

NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBLoser

It's :bayley!

Also, not really impressed with Samson... but not much to work with. Hopefully things improve going forward.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Donnie said:


> Showstopper in the NXT thread. Fuck yeah, welcome aboard the hype train


Thanks, bro. (Y) I've been in it for the past few weeks but haven't really posted in it. Just observing and liking what I'm seeing for sure. That opening triple threat tag match tonight was great. Flew by so quickly because of the non-stop action. If only the main roster could work matches like that. That match blew away anything on the main roster in recent months.


----------



## Bayley <3

Sami time! :zayn3


----------



## Donnie

Sami getting INSANE pops I LOVE IT OLE, OLE, OLE, OLE


----------



## Mox Girl

Bugger I forgot about NXT, it's already halfway through :lol I clicked 'watch from the beginning' but it just sent me to where the show was up to, not the beginning lol. I guess you can't use that option when the show is still airing. Damn, I'll have to wait until they put it OnDemand...

I saw Sami Zayn making his entrance though when it loaded, glad he's back


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please don't rip your shoulder out again, Sami.


----------



## Knocks

Can't help but cringe when Sami throws his arms up on the steps now. BUT HE'S BACK :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Donnie

Sami with that awesome beard. He kind of looks like El Generico, they could almost be twins or.....Nah that's not possible EL is in Mexico looking after the orphans with Steen, must just be one of those things


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Awesome to see Zayn back. The more awesome matches, the better.

:drose

Austin, Rollins, Sting in that WWE2K16 Commercial all by themselves.

:banderas


----------



## Prayer Police

10! 10! 10! 10!


----------



## Knocks

LEAVE THE SHOULDER ALONE :mj2


----------



## Donnie

Sami may be the best pure face on the planet, or at least tied with Bayley


----------



## CEEJ

"FUCK YOUR TOP KNOT" HAHA!


----------



## Crasp

LOL they didn't censor the "Sami fuckin' Zayn", "Fuck your top knot" or "Top Knot wanker" chants!


----------



## JBLoser

"Fuck your top knot" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

Thanks to Sami training Eva on Breaking Ground I now view all matches like paragraphs in a longer story. With any engaging story, punctuation and emphasis is everything. Great analogy Sami.


----------



## Knocks

I'm so happy right now.


----------



## Bayley <3

Hahahaha. 

There's no way that sign wasn't shown on purpose.


----------



## CEEJ

Another solid show, wasn't the greatest NXT show but that wasn't expected this week but even though all 3 matches were pretty predictable in terms of who was going over, it was still entertaining, RAW fails to do that, for yet another week, NXT beats RAW


----------



## tark1n

I legit choked up seeing SZ back. :mj2


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Gotch is clearly the fourth Doctor Who, not Watson. Stupid commentary.


----------



## Smarky Smark

Was Samson vs Bull a rematch from Brooklyn? I don't want to hate on the guy, but Samson looks like a generic local Indy guy. Like the Indy guy who works at Applebee's part time as a waiter.

I liked the main event match. Tye Dillanger like a good heel went for the bad shoulder immediately and Sami sold it great. I'm glad Tye Dillanger is getting a chance to do something on NXT. He was on the Indies forever, singed by WWE, given the Geeky name Gavin and turned into a jobber on ECW, sent back down to OVW, released, resigned years later, put in a tag team with a guy he had no chemistry with, became a jobber, but finally after years of struggling the guy found something that works for him. I can't help, but feel happy for the guy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Elias' Elbow was a thing of beauty :banderas

Was wishing they used this attire though










Maybe they will going forward like they did with Nia Jax


----------



## Spikeman

Elias Samson debut was too be honest rather lackluster despite the vignettes we've been given. Haven't really seen much of what he's got, of course this is only the beginning of his official NXT care and I'll give my opinion wether or not he's going to make after at least a month or two.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Having Zayn return on the Takeover show would have been nice. Regardless though having the London crowd chanting along with his theme song made this such a great moment.


----------



## Mox Girl

Alright show this week! Too many Takeover recaps, but what you gonna do lol.

Fun fatal 4 way match, the right team won too, I am loving Jordan & Gable :mark:

Elias Samson looks like Damien Sandow from a distance :lol I'm not sold on him yet.

SAMI <3 Loved the crowd support for him and I liked the story in the match of him getting his confidence back as it went along.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Jordan and Gable. That is ALL.


----------



## SiON

Jason Jordan with one of the hottest of hot tags I have ever seen!!! Woah!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*First of all, Merry Blissmas Eve everybody









Secondly, HOLY SHIT, JASON JORDAN HAS THE MOST EXPLOSIVE SUPLEXES IN THE COMPANY :dead2

That hot tag was better than Roman's. Wow. Just WOW! RIDICULOUS!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## jacobrgroman

just starting this week's episode and my first thoughts as this episode was taped last week in london makes me not really miss full sail that much.


nice to see a non-youtubed version of how over gable and jordan were in the uk.


----------



## jacobrgroman

ok, jordan suplexing buddy murphy to the outside was pretty sick.


I love dana brooke's "talk trash when asuka isn't there, does nothing when she's standing right in front of them and then proceeds to trash talk when she leaves again" gimmick.


----------



## jacobrgroman

yeah, bit of a lackluster "debut" from samson BUT I do want to see more of him. that elbow drop _was_ pretty and I get the feeling as far as the ring gear is concerned it may be just like nia's debut where they're just feeling out what look works for him. also, I wanna like him but dempsey just isn't very good in the ring but he's got charisma out the ass.


----------



## jacobrgroman

good match between sami and dillinger.

nice to see zayn back, if only briefly in nxt and nice to see a longer match out of the perfect ten.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Jason Jordan took Brock lesnar's gimmick and went to suplex city! And he nailed it! That hot tag was ridiculous! Ready Willing & Gable bitches!!! 


P.s great to see Sami back! Hopefully he goes into the rumble and attacks Owens!


----------



## KC Armstrong

Gable & Jordan are my favorite thing in wrestling, it's not even close. I am so fucking happy to see how insanely over they are. Gable is clearly the star, but I really like Jordan as well. That hot tag was phenomenal, doesn't get any better than that. 

... and OH MY GOD did Alexa look insanely hot... I know, not exactly breaking news, but still... Can these fuckers start featuring her on Breaking Ground already? WTF?


----------



## SiON

Merry Blissmas said:


> *First of all, Merry Blissmas Eve everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, HOLY SHIT, JASON JORDAN HAS THE MOST EXPLOSIVE SUPLEXES IN THE COMPANY :dead2
> 
> That hot tag was better than Roman's. Wow. Just WOW! RIDICULOUS!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo*


Jason Jordan & Chad Gable Vs Lesnar & Angle at Wrestlemania 32 haha


----------



## DoubtGin

Chad Gable is the best thing that could have ever happened to Jason Jordan. 

I remember the short "breakup" storyline he had with some another jobber and the crowd couldn't care less.


----------



## Dre

First NXT episode I've watched in like a month. It's so good to have the GOAT NXT superstar Sami Zayn back on my screen roud.


----------



## Oakesy

Very good NXT episode. I really enjoyed the four team tag match. Jordan was the MVP of the whole match, that suplex to the outside was insane.

Samson's debut was piss poor, but his elbow drop looked decent.

Welcome back Sami, it's been so long :sami:applause


----------



## thomasbroad

Gable and JJ were SO over it is unreal.
I'll echo everybody here - that hot tag...

:vince3


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Good show this week, a solid 4 way tag match. Holy shit Jordan and Gable are hella over. I knew they were popular anyway but this show and all the NXT events in the UK has ramped it up to a whole new level. JJ's hot tag was one of the best i've ever seen. That belly to belly over the top rope was ridiculous. I always thought that Gable was the standout star of the team, but over recent weeks Jordan has really came into his own himself, he's the REAL Suplex City guy. Lol @ the Hype Bros getting the hell booed out of them too.

Elias Samson's (re) debut was a bit odd. He didn't actually get that much offense in. Obviously it was a glorified squash match so a long one couldn't really be expected, but it fell a tad flat. He didn't look bad by any means though, and the first impressions of his character are quite good. 

SAMI ZAYN :mark: Great to see him back, Dillinger was impressive as well (dat superkick), good match between the two of them. 

We'll see how it goes next week, as that is obviously the REAL Takeover fallout show.


----------



## NakNak

DoubtGin said:


> Chad Gable is the best thing that could have ever happened to Jason Jordan.
> 
> I remember the short "breakup" storyline he had with some another jobber and the crowd couldn't care less.


It's funny because that jobber is Tye Dillinger lol.

Very entertaining show this week

- That opener match...wow. Jordan & Gable are really something. Hoping for the best, Gable is so fun to watch and Jordan has the best damn hot tag in the business, and one of the best I have ever seen in my life. So sick! I like the other 3 teams (yes, even the Hype Bros), but J&G are on another league along with The Mechanics and Enzo&Cass.

- Great vignettes, bad debut, Elias Samson didn't deliver to the hype he had. Great elbow, but the match wasn't good at all. Love Bullfit, tho. Hoping ES gets better along the way.

- Tye Dillinger is a great jobber...but he deserves to be a jobber on the Main Roster. The MR needs more jobbers, and he does the job very, very well. Great to see Sami Zayn back, probably my favourite wrestler in the entire company (he has taken the position that Bryan had before IMO, he's such a natural babyface, I can even imagine Daniel as a heel...but not SZ). This match was very good, Tye did great heel work and Sami did his thing. Excited for what will happen with him. OLE!


----------



## RiverFenix

Sampson should have re-debuted at Full Sail and against enhancement talent not against Bull Dempsey, who may I add frankly, sucks. He's not a guy you want in there when trying to make the other guy look good. I guess Bull is in that roll now that Crowe left. But use indie talent to have Sampson squash for a couple matches. He needs to revamp his look though - rather bland and lackluster. He should go opposite of HTM and JJ, in that rather than using his guitar as a disposable weapon, he cherishes and protests his guitar. Maybe pull out the Razor Ramon threat when giving his gold chains to the ring hand "If something happens to these, something is gonna happen to you". Have Sampson hand off his prized possession guitar to a ring hand before each match to "keep safe" with such a threat. 

What is Tye Dillinger's gimmick? That he looks good? So basically a low-rent Tyler Breeze? He should be put into a full time tag team - like how Jordan was used after struggling to find his character as a singles. Maybe Tino Sabbatellii(?) or Kenneth Crawford could be paired with Tye, or more of an odd couple team with Tucker Knight or something.


----------



## Old School Icons

As part of the TakeOver all of that stuff was a nice bonus. 

Glad people enjoyed the JJ/Gable stuff.

To be there for it was something special! There are main roster talents who would KILL for a reaction like that, incredible! Jordan was the star of the match no question. I think these two just feed off each other to push to the limit every time they are out there.

Their time as Tag Team champions can't be far away. 

Hype Bros getting loud boos tells you everything you need to know what people think of their act. :lol

Watching the Elias Sampson debut live was very underwhelming to be honest but as it wasn't really a proper NXT episode I'll give him a pass for that.

Better to judge him when the weekly tapings return if he is used. 

Sami Zayn... much needed return. Genuine babyface star in NXT. 

Interesting to see what they have in mind for him or if he is going to the main roster soon. 

Can't believe they kept the "F**k your top knot" chants in :Rollins


----------



## Erik.

Chad Gable means I'll be watching this show. I'll give it a view tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin

what kind of episode can we expect next week? nothing is taped


----------



## Genking48

A lookback on the year that's passed or something.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> Chad Gable means I'll be watching this show. I'll give it a view tonight.


*Jordan was the star last night though :draper2*


----------



## Erik.

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Jordan was the star last night though :draper2*


And? I'll be watching for Gable. Was my post not clear?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> And? I'll be watching for Gable. Was my post not clear?


*And I was making a simple statement. Don't cop an attitude about it.*


----------



## Erik.

Merry Blissmas said:


> *And I was making a simple statement. Don't cop an attitude about it.*


There was no reason for your statement. I've heard about the hot tag though so I'm sure I'll enjoy that element of the match. Almost glad he's tagged with Gable or I wouldn't care as much. I look forward to the show.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Jordan was the star last night though :draper2*



I guess you missed the rest of the match where every fucking chant was about Gable ("Gable Gable Gable", "Save the Gable", "We want Gable" everytime someone else tagged in, a bunch of Gable signs all over the arena). They were going nuts for every single thing he did.

Again, I like Jason Jordan a lot, but I also remember not giving a flying fuck about him before he started teaming with Gable. He was a jobber for a couple of years and when he teamed up with Tye Dillinger nobody cared. After 3 years of doing absolutely nothing in NXT, he has a couple of backstage segments and a couple of matches with Gable and now he is part of one of the hottest acts in the entire company.

So don't get it twisted and think that JJ is the reason they are as over as they are. This is Team Gable.


----------



## Chrome

Watched this earlier, and yeah, Gable and Jordan were the highlight for me. Lots of fun watching them. Hope they get a tag title run soon.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

The crowd singing Zayn's theme.... :tucky


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

KC Armstrong said:


> I guess you missed the rest of the match where every fucking chant was about Gable ("Gable Gable Gable", "Save the Gable", "We want Gable" everytime someone else tagged in, a bunch of Gable signs all over the arena). They were going nuts for every single thing he did.
> 
> Again, I like Jason Jordan a lot, but I also remember not giving a flying fuck about him before he started teaming with Gable. He was a jobber for a couple of years and when he teamed up with Tye Dillinger nobody cared. After 3 years of doing absolutely nothing in NXT, he has a couple of backstage segments and a couple of matches with Gable and now he is part of one of the hottest acts in the entire company.
> 
> So don't get it twisted and think that JJ is the reason they are as over as they are. This is Team Gable.


*I guess in the midst of being overly defensive for absolutely no reason, you missed the "last night" part. Jordan was undeniably the standout of that match performance wise. That has nothing to do with what he's done up until this point.*


----------



## bjnelson19705

This show was too good. Breath of fresh air after the two shit shows.


----------



## Korvin

Jordan and Gable both were the highlights of that match. Not just one. The crowd was hot for Gable but they also reacted to Jordan really well when he was doing move after move on guy after guy. Both guys compliment each other well while together. I wasn't a JJ fan in the past but I am liking him while he is with Gable.

Samson.. I want to see more before I get more of an opinion as he really didn't do much in the ring offensively. I like the "Drifter" thing though.

It was a good show. Although knowing that it was Zayn throwing his arms up in the air that injured him, I can't help but watch whenever he does it now. lol Its great to see him back.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I want to say I want to see more from Elias Samson before making a rash judgment, but I don't foresee this character taking off whatsoever.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

What can we expect from NXT tonight? Have they done the next set of tapings? Or is this going to be some kind of recap of the year show?

If it's the latter I won't bother staying up for it.


----------



## december_blue

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> What can we expect from NXT tonight? Have they done the next set of tapings? Or is this going to be some kind of recap of the year show?
> 
> If it's the latter I won't bother staying up for it.


Tonight is Part 1 of the best of the year show.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

december_blue said:


> Tonight is Part 1 of the best of the year show.


Ah, lame. 

Thanks.


----------



## THANOS

Is their NXT tonight?


----------



## december_blue

THANOS said:


> Is their NXT tonight?


It's a Best Of show tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Chief of The Lynch Mob @Miss Sally 

*Check this out when you wake up!!!!*


----------



## King In The North

They said that match was near 20 minutes?? That DVD is going to be dope as fuck.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Legit BOSS said:


> @Chief of The Lynch Mob @Miss Sally
> 
> *Check this out when you wake up!!!!*


man! I can't wait to buy the dvd/b-r this is on.


----------



## SAMCRO

december_blue said:


> Tonight is Part 1 of the best of the year show.


Part 1? Ugh does that mean next week is gonna be part 2? So theres no new episode next week either?


----------



## DoubtGin

SAMCRO said:


> Part 1? Ugh does that mean next week is gonna be part 2? So theres no new episode next week either?


Yup, tapings are on the 7th so no new material next week.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Legit BOSS said:


> @Chief of The Lynch Mob @Miss Sally
> 
> *Check this out when you wake up!!!!*




That match looked awesome from the little part shown of it. Superb flow at the end of the match. :cesaro

Shame we won't be seeing actual episodes for a little bit.

Was nice to relive some of the moments though. Owens v Zayn and Sasha v Bayley especially :sasha3


----------



## TripleG

Well I tried to watch last night's show, but the live feed only gave me a black screen. 

Come on. NXT had more good stuff in 2015 than that, lol. 

Anyways, it gave me a chance to go back and watch the 12/23 episode that I missed. Nice to have Sami back and the four way tag was fun.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TripleG said:


> Well I tried to watch last night's show, but the live feed only gave me a black screen.
> 
> Come on. NXT had more good stuff in 2015 than that, lol.
> 
> Anyways, it gave me a chance to go back and watch the 12/23 episode that I missed. Nice to have Sami back and the four way tag was fun.


*
Corey Graves did say it was only part 1 when the show ended. I was hoping to see more as well.*


----------



## Old School Icons

I watched it while sobering up on my train ride home from New Year party. :Rollins

Small reminder of the entertainment NXT has given me this year.

Went back and watched the contract signing between Joe/Balor as well. 

Maybe the best contract signing I've ever seen :lol










*Edit 

Oh and that extended NXT intro was great


----------



## Mr. I

Why are people complaining about the "Best Of" special on Christmas time? NXT has done this every single year since 2012, a recap episode with one new match shown.
I don't know what you were expecting.


----------



## Chr1st0

Hype Bros, Rhyno, James Storm, Samoa Joe. They all deserve to have vignettes together. (Y)

Should have taken James Storm out of it :side:

When is Hideo meant to return?


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan

Chr1st0mas said:


> When is Hideo meant to return?


Maybe someone can help us with this one. I actually ask myself that question frequently.

Hopefully, he is near to return and we know nothing because they don't want to spoil it. Thank god that Hideo can't talk english either so he is not going to be the one that speaks about it :lol

Balor vs Hideo is one of the great things that I expect for 2016.


----------



## Braylyt

4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> Balor vs Hideo is one of the great things that I expect for 2016.


If we were in the silent movie era maybe.

Not sure how the 2 worst indie signings in NXT history got you expecting great things.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan

Braylyt said:


> If we were in the silent movie era maybe.
> 
> Not sure how the 2 worst indie signings in NXT history got you expecting great things.


:lol

Well yes, the promos would be fucking terrible. 

Although I wonder how good would be the buildup. I think it would go really good. I'm counting with the long awaited Finn heel turn, and that would definitely hide their weakness in the mic. And of course they can sell the match without words. Look at Joe vs Finn. Joe can work the mic but they tell a story without any words. They didn't cut a promo against each other.

And obviously the match itself (with Hideo recovered and putting the KENTA work, although that's a big if, but they won't even need that level) will be awesome. With a heated rivalry and the ring work they have, I'm sure is going to be a hell of a match.


----------



## Simply...amazing

Bayley <3 said:


> "I want you Taylor switft and the Hype bros to all get in the same vehicle and drift off a very high cliff"
> 
> :lol Graves is GOAT


Graves reminds me of Ventura and even Heenan at times. He's not on their level yet, but I honestly see HUGE potential. It's a shame that his wrestling career was cut short, but he's grown into the commentary role IMMENSELY to the point where he's become my favorite announcer of the last Decade easily I might add.


----------



## solarstorm

Legit BOSS said:


> *I guess in the midst of being overly defensive for absolutely no reason, you missed the "last night" part. Jordan was undeniably the standout of that match performance wise. That has nothing to do with what he's done up until this point.*


Gable and Jordan complete each other in the ring and are the best tag team in WWE - period. These arguments are pointless. 

Yes, Gable was the star at first. His swagger and personality rubbed off on Jordan and breathed new life into the guy. He's technical, fast, a showoff, etc... but he's not intimidating. He needs a guy like Jordan to be the hot tag guy.He's still my favorite guy on NXT.

AND JORDAN IS KNOCKING THE 'HOT TAG' OUT OF THE FUCKING PARK. He's discovered a new intensity. The hot tag from the last match could have been Lesnar on the rampage without looking out of place. The belly-to-back throw suplex over the top rope was a fucking PPV spot. Beautiful work.

I hope they are together for a long long time.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I'm catching up on all the NXT I missed starting with Brooklyn. I just finished the 9/16 episode and there is just so much to like over the past few episodes. Carmella is starting to stand out to me, Blake and Murphy's "indubitably" promo was fucking gold, the "wrestling all over the country" theme with the indy-setting matches thrown in during the Dusty Classic is really nice, and Joe and Balor have weirdly good chemistry together. I wish they'd done more with Ciampa and Gargano, and I'm super excited to see Asuka's debut.

Lastly, my heart got a complete boner during the Sasha/Bayley Iron-Woman booking promo. Sasha is so fucking adorable with how hard she tried to play the bitch but corpsed the entire time because she was either crying with emotions about the Brooklyn match, or smiling and marking out over the crowd chanting "MATCH OF THE YEAR" and "IRON WOMAN". Even Regal couldn't help but smile when he came out to announce the match. Just a really great moment in all respects.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Some serious sexual chemistry between Sasha and Bayley at the end of that Iron Woman announcement promo.


----------



## Arkham258

Watching NXT Takeover London right now, obviously I'm a little bit behind on the product so what I'm saying is old news but I'll say it anyway. I generally say fans can chant whatever they want. Any crowd reaction is a good reaction and I firmly believe that, but man NXT fans really can be obnoxious. After seeing Bailey take enough damage from Nia Jax that she realistically should be getting stretchered out yet somehow is miraculously still moving, the crowd breaks out into, "Hey Bailey, will you be my girl" chant

So after seeing a woman crawling on the ground after having a 300 pound woman come crashing down on the back of her neck enough times to make you legitimately worry about potential serious injury, let's do a jubilant, Bailey be my girl chant. 

Jesus Christ. Wrestling fans are a fucking embarrassment. Fucking stupid jackasses. And when Graves to his credit, points out what fucking idiots the crowd is being, Saxon tries his best to cover for this nonsense by trying to sound real emotional and saying that the fans are trying to will Bayley to get back up and fight as if the fans are all desperate and fearful for they champ's safety and title reign when in reality they are just putting themselves over and being flippant about what they are seeing like the tools that they are. 

It's becoming impossible to actually tell a story in NXT because fans are just more interested in the sounds of their stupid voices than actually reacting to what they are seeing in a way that normal human beings would. It's like watching a main character getting brutally beaten down by a villain in a TV show, making you wonder if they are about to get killed off and then someone plays a laugh track.

I feel like this is where Japanese fans the likes of which you see in New Japan Pro Wrestling really put other crowds to shame. They actually understand their role and understand kayfabe. 

Sorry, had to rant. I like seeing a good David vs Goliath match up from time to time like Gail Kim's early TNA feuds with Awesome Kong after she become the first knockouts champ, but man this London crowd just ruining the match. Hate to say it, but moments like this make you wish there were more marks than smarks in the crowd.


----------



## validreasoning

Arkham258 said:


> Jesus Christ. Wrestling fans are a fucking embarrassment. Fucking stupid jackasses. And when Graves to his credit, points out what fucking idiots the crowd is being, Saxon tries his best to cover for this nonsense by trying to sound real emotional and saying that the fans are trying to will Bayley to get back up and fight as if the fans are all desperate and fearful for they champ's safety and title reign when in reality they are just putting themselves over and being flippant about what they are seeing like the tools that they are.


Why is it any different from British sports fans singing when their teams are getting beat?

I have seen english soccer/football and rugby fans singing their heart out when their teams are getting hammered..most famously champions league final of 2005 when Liverpool fans sang the whole 15 minute half time break despite Liverpool getting destroyed.


----------



## Arkham258

validreasoning said:


> Why is it any different from British sports fans singing when their teams are getting beat?
> 
> I have seen english soccer/football and rugby fans singing their heart out when their teams are getting hammered..most famously champions league final of 2005 when Liverpool fans sang the whole 15 minute half time break despite Liverpool getting destroyed.


The difference is seeing a petite woman getting physically dismantled by a scary monster who can end her career while the crowd is, as Graves pointed out, singing a song to her

Ridiculous.

Doing some kind of chant to rally her would not have been inappropriate, but that singy songy bullshit was ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. I

Arkham258 said:


> The difference is seeing a petite woman getting physically dismantled by a scary monster who can end her career while the crowd is, as Graves pointed out, singing a song to her
> 
> Ridiculous.
> 
> Doing some kind of chant to rally her would not have been inappropriate, but that singy songy bullshit was ridiculous.


You're obviously not from Britain. That chant was 100% intended to rally behind her, it's completely normal. Just because you're not used to it, doesn't mean it's wrong.


----------



## Arkham258

Ithil said:


> You're obviously not from Britain. That chant was 100% intended to rally behind her, it's completely normal. Just because you're not used to it, doesn't mean it's wrong.


I just feel like it didn't hit the right tone. This isn't rooting for a sports team, it's watching someone you like getting brutally assaulted and having an emotional reaction, which the crowd didn't do at all.


----------



## Braylyt

validreasoning said:


> I have seen english soccer/football and rugby fans singing their heart out when their teams are getting hammered..most famously champions league final of 2005 when Liverpool fans sang the whole 15 minute half time break despite Liverpool getting destroyed.


And it helped. Man that was the GOAT CL finale :homer.

I've never watched again after that, I was totally fulfilled.



Arkham258 said:


> when in reality they are just putting themselves over and being flippant about what they are seeing like the tools that they are.



'Putting themselves over' has got to be the most retarded phrase of 2015. Can we all agree to drop that this year?

It's called... wait for it.... *having fun*.


Try it, you might like it.


----------



## Arkham258

Braylyt said:


> And it helped. Man that was the GOAT CL finale :homer.
> 
> I've never watched again after that, I was totally fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Putting themselves over' has got to be the most retarded phrase of 2015. Can we all agree to drop that this year?
> 
> It's called... wait for it.... *having fun*.
> 
> 
> Try it, you might like it.


I never said they weren't having fun, just that they were doing it at the expense of the match. Course, it's not like you can actually address the point I was making


----------



## Mox Girl

So it's another Best Of show this week? I don't need to watch it then cos I watched every ep of NXT last year lol.


----------



## Braylyt

Arkham258 said:


> I never said they weren't having fun, just that they were doing it at the expense of the match. Course, it's not like you can actually address the point I was making


I can and did a couple of times already. It's not like there were a bunch of 10+ page threads about this where the consensus seemed to be that people need to get some water and gently wash the sand out of their vaginas.

It's hard to address a certain point when you bring all kinds of non-comparable examples, like the laugh track, into the discussion.

The crowd made/saved this match because let's face it, you're not going to take a seat and hold your breath for a 5-star Nia Jax classic.
Instead of letting the match fall flat, they had fun with it and brought a smile to a whole lot of faces.
It didn't detract from the story one bit and if you think it did/does... there's a mute button. I'm sure you're knowledgeable enough to not need Graves telling you Bayley just did an elbow drop.

Don't forget that this is the first time NXT has come to Europe (and probably will be for some time) so people from all over the contintent came out, add in the ridiculous ticket prices and you have more than enough reason to let the fans have their party.

And the last part of it is culture, our sports are always alive. Most football fans would laugh at wrestling chants because they have entire stadiums sing complete songs in unison every week (and new ones every week mind you, not 'what' for 15 years straight). It's the same when RAW comes to the UK but with a more hardcore group of fans, we just love to rally for the home team.


----------



## Mr. I

Arkham258 said:


> I never said they weren't having fun, just that they were doing it at the expense of the match. Course, it's not like you can actually address the point I was making


No, you are absolutely wrong. The chant was absolutely for the match.
Stop applying wrestling terms to British sporting crowd culture.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

What's with all the reruns? You dont have wrestling reruns! WTF?


----------



## Mr. I

JamJamGigolo said:


> What's with all the reruns? You dont have wrestling reruns! WTF?


Yes you do, and NXT has had a Best Of recap show for the Christmas break every year since 2012.


----------



## Chr1st0

JamJamGigolo said:


> What's with all the reruns? You dont have wrestling reruns! WTF?


You talking about nxt or this british crowd debate 8*D


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

If you like Corey Graves these recap shows are worth a watch.

And dat divas package was ill. Shame they completely ignored Billie and Peyton though...


----------



## Old School Icons

Seriously people still complaining about the Brit fans?

Next time we'll behave like Full Sail, I'm sure you will have positive reviews about that.

Jack asses.


----------



## Old School Icons

Happy new year folks!

New NXT! Bring it on! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BehindYou

Old School Icons said:


> Happy new year folks!
> 
> New NXT! Bring it on! :mark::mark::mark:


:mark: :mark:

I'm ready, willing and Gable


----------



## Donnie

It's that time of the week ladies and gents, lets get ready for some NXT.


----------



## Donnie

Philips on NXT yes! please let this be the end of that goon Saxton


----------



## Donnie

OLE, OLE, O MOTHERFUCKING LE


----------



## The True Believer

ZAYN!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tempest

Feels good seeing Sami back at Full Sail.


----------



## The True Believer

Donnie said:


> OLE, OLE, O MOTHERFUCKING LE


Co-signed.

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Donnie

Sami is back I can wait for him to rid the world of Finn Balor


----------



## The True Believer

Donnie said:


> Sami is back I can wait for him to rid the world of Finn Balor


He won't, unfortunately. But at least we have Corbin.


----------



## Donnie

Spidey said:


> Co-signed.
> 
> :dance :dance :dance


:zayn3


----------



## Donnie

Spidey said:


> He won't, unfortunately. But at least we have Corbin.


I can live with that HAIL CORBIN


----------



## The True Believer

Corbin in da house! :mark:


----------



## Tempest

Uh-Oh...triple threat for the number one contendership? or are we getting a fatal 4 way?


----------



## Donnie

Baron about to own these "Vanilla Midgets" Also awesome to see his mic skills have gotten SO good in the last 6 months


----------



## The True Believer

Corbin with those rather decent mic skills. Not too shabby.


----------



## Tempest

The promo is got me so hype! :mark:


----------



## CEEJ

Corbin will be an absolute star, improving in ring, has a believable gimmick and his mic skills are already good and improving


----------



## Donnie

SAMI CLEANING HOUSE


----------



## The True Believer

What an opening. :banderas


----------



## Tempest

LMFAO! Rich's face after Bayley hugged him was hilarious.


----------



## CEEJ

Bayley seems like she just can't believe she's actually in the WWE, seems so genuinely nice and can work


----------



## Donnie

Tempest said:


> LMFAO! Rich's face after Bayley hugged him was hilarious.


Rich is like "That cut girl hugged me, OMG, OMG"


----------



## Donnie

Bayley winning those awards YEAH! Oh and fuck that clown Finn winning anything


----------



## Donnie

Ciampa in the house, time for some Knees


----------



## CEEJ

Would've given Bayley the overall competitor of the year but other than that, the awards were pretty on point, far better than the Slammy's


----------



## The True Believer

Is this Danny Burch any good?


----------



## Donnie

SWAFT, sorry boys but the Mechanics are keeping them belts until it's Gable time


----------



## CEEJ

Did Enzo really just describe Dash and Dawson as chicken tenders? Haha


----------



## The True Believer

No Brooke.


----------



## Donnie

Billie Kay looks one of the stripper I saw at the Rhino Saturday night...not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Danny Burch is nxt enhancement talent. A good hand who's there to make people look good, unlikely to ever be on the main roster but will have a steady job at nxt.


----------



## CEEJ

I'll mark out if Emma wins that battle royal, gotta be her or Asuka


----------



## Tempest

Nice promo from Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Donnie

Time for some fists but no flips.


----------



## CEEJ

NXT just set up a big main event 2 weeks in advance...

Might wanna take some notes on that Vince


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Decent promo by Payton Royce!!*_


----------



## Donnie

Samson needs a better showing then his last match


----------



## Cena's Nation

Do you guys think that Cena will get the chance at some point to come out to the ring and do some prep-talk like Triple H does for the audience before the show goes live? If there's a high probability, I will make it a personal life goal to attend one of these events just to see him. He's simply the best around and I'm tired of him getting the shaft as of late.


----------



## CEEJ

Cena's Nation said:


> Do you guys think that Cena will get the chance at some point to come out to the ring and do some prep-talk like Triple H does for the audience before the show goes live? If there's a high probability, I will make it a personal life goal to attend one of these events just to see him. He's simply the best around and I'm tired of him getting the shaft as of late.


Not sure what this has to do with NXT


----------



## Donnie

NXT Building feuds instead of giving them away.


----------



## Tempest

Yaaas Asuka Yaaass!!!


----------



## BehindYou

I do love Asuka's theme, hope she kicks ass.


----------



## Donnie

Look potential feuds being teased whilst building towards the next challenger to Bayley. GOD I LOVE NXT


----------



## CEEJ

Can they please stop advertising the network... on the fucking network! You've got me Vince, I'm paying your shitty $9.99 every month, stop interrupting my NXT


----------



## Cena's Nation

Bavak said:


> Not sure what this has to do with NXT


 I'm aware of Triple H performing the opening microphone prep-talk before the show goes live. What I was wondering was if it's at all possible for Cena to make an appearance one time to do the same. That's all...


----------



## teawrecks

Eva Marie under the bottom rope. Guess she's gonna chill there the whole match then come in outta nowhere and eliminate Asuka.....????


----------



## CEEJ

Cena's Nation said:


> I'm aware of Triple H performing the opening microphone prep-talk before the show goes live. What I was wondering was if it's at all possible for Cena to make an appearance one time to do the same. That's all...


Okay that's great and all but you're in the NXT thread


----------



## CEEJ

3 Aussie's left, nice


----------



## Donnie

Emma/Bliss Hell Yeah now that's a match I need


----------



## CEEJ

No fucking way


----------



## CEEJ

Carmella vs Bayley - Baymella for the title


----------



## Donnie

Asuka killing all the Aussies


----------



## Donnie

YEAH CARMELLA TIME FOR THAT PUSH


----------



## Tempest

I'm surprised she won but I like the way they booked her win. They let Eva take the heat for eliminating Asuka so when Carmella came in the crowd was behind her win.


----------



## Mox Girl

I think that Liv Morgan looks a bit like Aksana when she was blonde, lol.

Fun match though, lol when Eva thought she won then Carmella snuck up and eliminated her  The crowd chanting WE SEE EVA haha, I knew she was gonna sneak back in and eliminate Asuka.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Baymella title match yes yes yes #huglife #Baymella 

:bayley


----------



## Donnie

Yeah Friendship!


----------



## Tempest

I love NXT. Most of the time the booking makes sense even if you don't always agree with the person who wins.


----------



## Arthurgos

So is Asuka going to beat the shit out of Eva until Nia Jax has to step in? 

That match would have been so much more exciting if i never had the end spoiled for sure.


----------



## Cena's Nation

Bavak said:


> Okay that's great and all but you're in the NXT thread


Unless I'm missing something, Triple H speaks for NXT's audience, which is what I'm referring to. And also, Jack, watch out for your double-post... :cena


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Pretty good battle royal. Cool to see Carmella get the win. That botch with Liv and Cameron tho :deandre

That got me pumped up to go NXT tomorrow :banderas


----------



## CEEJ

NXT just keeps knocking it out of the park

I was certain that either Asuka or Emma would win that, Carmella was a surprise but they had me pissed when Eva eliminated Asuka, even though it was a bit botched but I'd forgotten Carmella, I was like no way they're pushing Eva this hard, she still can't work and Carmella makes the save, it's just good simple pro wrestling booking


----------



## Donnie

Another great episode!


----------



## Crasp

Just on the topic of pre-battle royal promos, I'd say Billie, Liv, Emma, Bliss and Cameron cut decent to good promos. Asuka was Asuka, so hard to rate. The rest were bad.


----------



## CEEJ

Cena's Nation said:


> Unless I'm missing something, Triple H speaks for NXT's audience, which is what I'm referring to. And also, Jack, watch out for your double-post... :cena


Yeah, you missed something


----------



## Cena's Nation

Bavak said:


> Yeah, you missed something


Oh? Then what the _fuck is this?:_


----------



## Mr. I

Drifter is pretty much DOA


----------



## Suikoman444

It's nice to see that the women's #1 contender battle royal was an over the top rope one instead of an over the first rope one like I've come to expect from a women's battle royal in the WWE


----------



## CEEJ

Cena's Nation said:


> Oh? Then what the _fuck is this?:_


:kobefacepalm

This thread is about the weekly NXT show, you're talking about HHH opening all the Takeover's with a speech, you wanting John Cena to open a Takeover has nothing to do with the weekly NXT show


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Good show. I've missed NXT. Watched the best of shows the last couple of weeks but it's not the same.

So happy the NXT ladies have the balls (so to speak) to go over the top rope. Pre match promos were a great touch. WWE should do that for the Rumble.

Looking forward to Zayn vs Joe vs Corbin. Could be an early MOTY contender if they limit Corbin to power spots.


----------



## Bayley <3

I'm looking forward to Baymella for the title. Please no heel turns. 

Lol Eva can't even kick Asuka out of the ring properly ffs


----------



## Dalexian

I am thrilled with how they book the entire show and matches.

When you watch RAW, it literally feels like they're just taking a million different puzzle pieces and forcing them together, even if they're not correct.

With NXT, they state the main event and they use each segment to build up to it. 

They know that Eva is still limited, but they know that Eva is a HEAT magnet... So what do they do? They give her all of the heat, and then let a babyface capitalize on it. They know that Asuka is a crowd favorite, so they let her look strong as hell. They make their current prospects look like TEN MILLION DOLLARS (Billie Kaye, Peyton Royce, Emma, Alexa Bliss), and they make everyone on the show sell how important the main event is and how important it is to them.

I just don't understand how this shit doesn't happen on RAW. I'm literally at a loss for words. They are just a fucking factory of female talent promotion and development. AND guess what? Nobody got eliminated in the first two minutes. That even makes your newcomers like Alliyah look great!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

How's it that the best Women's battle royal I've ever seen took place in developmental with a bunch of noobs? That was fantastically booked from the prematch promos, the fact that it was over the top, the power spot from Liv, the Aussie alliance, Eva eliminating Asuka and turning all that heat into goodwill for Carmella. 

Everybody came out of it looking great except Eva who couldn't even kick Asuka out properly; Liv botched her big spot but made it work the second time. All the work looked good and surprisingly stiff. I wish we could've gotten one of these when the 4HW were there but these girls more than held their own.


----------



## SAMCRO

Dalexian said:


> I am thrilled with how they book the entire show and matches.
> 
> When you watch RAW, it literally feels like they're just taking a million different puzzle pieces and forcing them together, even if they're not correct.
> 
> With NXT, they state the main event and they use each segment to build up to it.
> 
> They know that Eva is still limited, but they know that Eva is a HEAT magnet... So what do they do? They give her all of the heat, and then let a babyface capitalize on it. They know that Asuka is a crowd favorite, so they let her look strong as hell. They make their current prospects look like TEN MILLION DOLLARS (Billie Kaye, Peyton Royce, Emma, Alexa Bliss), and they make everyone on the show sell how important the main event is and how important it is to them.
> 
> I just don't understand how this shit doesn't happen on RAW. I'm literally at a loss for words. They are just a fucking factory of female talent promotion and development. AND guess what? Nobody got eliminated in the first two minutes. That even makes your newcomers like Alliyah look great!


Well said, everything you said was spot on :clap 

As for why it doesn't happen on Raw? Well Vince is that reason obviously, if Triple H took over Raw and had full control like he does on NXT, Raw would be just as good as NXT. 

Another reason NXT is so much better than Raw is its just one hour, they don't have to have so much filler matches and segments backstage taking up time. Raw is 3 freaking hours long and each week they just think of shit to fill out the time with, not worrying about if all builds up a story or it makes sense, as long as it fills out the 3 hours thats all they care about.


----------



## Dalexian

SAMCRO said:


> Well said, everything you said was spot on :clap
> 
> As for why it doesn't happen on Raw? Well Vince is that reason obviously, if Triple H took over Raw and had full control like he does on NXT, Raw would be just as good as NXT.


As much as I believe in the Schnozz, I also believe that a lot of it falls on the people that book each physical segment. 

For instance, right now, you can tell that they are listening to Sara Del Ray when it comes to the current female booking. There is a noticeable improvement from when she got inserted. 

If my understanding of the product is right, basically each segment is composed by different groups. From what I can tell, these people don't coordinate at all with one another's plans. If I have this right (And please correct me if I'm wrong) They take an agent, a booker, the writing team correspondant, and the two wrestlers involved in a feud and basically say "Okay, you have 10 minutes for a segment tonight. What do we want to accomplish? Okay, we'll do two cool spots and try to tell whatever story they're working on for this week" 

All of this appears to be done the day of the taping (because how could you do it in advance when you're doing live events every day?) They also do all of this stuff regardless of what the context is for the rest of the card and the card for the next 3 weeks). 

It seems to me that if they even just booked stuff on a 3 week basis things would improve. If the people in charge of various segments worked on making sure their segments carried a theme or made sense in the same context of the show... or made sure that you're not repeating the same thing 3 times in the same hour of a block... I dunno, I'm rambling. 

The contrast to me, is that NXT is booked by a single one of these groups. They plan their shows a month in advance and use everything to work toward their next special. Almost all of the planning and coordination is done in advance, in a centralized location (FSU), and with the input and consent of all involved parties. 

The problem seems so far beyond an actual Vince vs Hunter problem.... and it seems to escalate to the very structure in which the show is produced. The people involved, how they communicate, and their timelines to get results.

It's a tall order for Hunter to single handedly solve, is my main point. I don't know how I got so off-topic, but clearly I needed to vent about my perceptions on this stuff.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Opening*: I thought Sami, Joe, and Corbin held their own on the mic. I thought Corbin who is notoriously bad on the mic, did extremely well compared to the two veterans he was in there with. Nice segment.

*Tommaso vs Danny*: Fun little match, I thought both guys did well and it's cool to see WWE has faith in Ciampa and want to build him up.

*Dash/Dawson vs Ascension*: You know you suck or are not that special, when The Ascension of all teams completely overshadows you and your the tag champions... I love their finisher, but that's about it.

[*Elias Sampson*: Don't really know where Elias goes from here, but I really want to see if he can cut a promo. If he can do that, maybe he can salvage this gimmick from tanking, but right now I'm not getting what he is or where he can go with this gimmick. Elias has a good look(Kind of looks like a young Macho Man with more hair) but I really want to see more of what he can offer in the ring and on the mic. 

*Women's backstage promos*: I loved that they gave each woman in the battle royal some time to talk, so we could get to know them a little better. It was cool to see the newer girls finally get some promo time and hopefully this continues. I think Alexa did the best promo, with Emma and Billie as a close 2nd and 3rd. I really liked Liv's promo though, I'm not sure if going forward they'll let her keep doing the "brattttt" gun sound as I'm pretty sure it's a gang related thing gang members do. Anyway it sounded so adorable when Liv did it, I hope she keeps doing it.










*Women's battle royal*: A complete cluster fuck but I loved every second of it. It was hard to focus on one thing because so much was going on but I couldn't keep my eyes off the match. That powerbomb botch that Liv did was kind of Cameron's fault because she kept punching Liv, instead of just flailing her arms or holding Liv's head. I also liked that Billie and Peyton finally felt like contenders that had a shot to win, for so long they've been glorified jobbers, i liked seeing them make it to the end. Happy Carmella won and I'm intrigued to see what happens between Bayley and Carmella going forward.

The hour goes by so quickly and I can't wait to see more of NXT next week.


----------



## Laquane Anderson

PimentoSlice said:


> *That powerbomb botch that Liv did was kind of Cameron's fault because she kept punching Liv, instead of just flailing her arms or holding Liv's head. *


Not that it matters, but in fairness to Cameron I gotta point out that not only was Cameron NOT punching her, but she grabbed Liv's head properly. I think this one's on Liv. She just couldn't handle the momentum the first time. You can run it back and see for yourself. Only sayin cuz I think cameron gets enough flak without ppl blaming her for botches.


----------



## PimentoSlice

Laquane Anderson said:


> Not that it matters, but in fairness to Cameron I gotta point out that not only was Cameron NOT punching her, but she grabbed Liv's head properly. I think this one's on Liv. She just couldn't handle the momentum the first time. You can run it back and see for yourself. Only sayin cuz I think cameron gets enough flak without ppl blaming her for botches.


It looked to me like Cameron dragged her down with her weight and she quickly continued punching her or flailing her arms as they fell down. In many ways Cameron saved the spot from looking worse because it looked like it was Cameron's force that brought them tumbling down,almost like a seated senton, it honestly looked like Cameron meant to do that. If Cameron had not punched her or it appeared like she did, it would just be a botch because it would just look like Liv couldn't keep her up for the power bomb and they came crashing down. So yeah, I'm not hating on Cameron, I'm actually a fan. Was it a botch or on purpose? I'd lean towards it being a botch, but I thought both ladies saved the spot and recovered and did it correctly shortly after.


----------



## marshal99

I loved that the over the top rope battle royal was really over the top rope for the women in nxt. In the WWE when they do a diva battle royal , it was always throw over the 2nd rope for elimination. 

Loved that Eva intro was cut short by Asuka. Eva is litterally a heat magnet , she can draw heat just by showing up without doing anything. Did loved her air guitar celebration when she thought she won. Haha !









Think she's going to be fed to Asuka before asuka move on to Nia Jax.


----------



## will94

Hate that they didn't show the Bayley/Asuka staredown that happened as Bayley came down to celebrate with Carmella.


----------



## Bullydully

So happy NXT is back. And the start of 2016 certainly didn't disappoint. Good show. 

Opening segment was well done, nice way to set up that triple threat number one contenders match going forward. I'm thinking Corbin wins and we get a little Zayn/Joe programme. 

Ciampa had a match next and he's impressed me yet again after that match he had with Joe a month back. 2016 may be shaping up to be a good year for the man.

One thing I don't understand is why Enzo and Cass didn't win the NXT Titles at Takeover London if they didn't plan on moving them up to the main roster after. Their promo backstage implied they are still in contention for tag team gold at NXT, why didn't they just win it in London, it was the perfect time to give them the belts seeing as they're still part of the NXT roster right now. They're dragging it on and now with how over Jordan/Gable have become, it may be too late for Enzo/Cass. 

The main event Battle Royal was REALLY enjoyable. Probably the most entertaining womens battle royal in WWE history (can't seem to remember there being a good one before this). I actually predicted an Emma win as opposed to Asuka. I thought Nia Jax would get involved and take out Asuka to start that rivarly, but Eva eliminating Asuka kicked it off well enough. You can gurantee Asuka will be on the hunt for Eva's blood now and Nia Jax will be standing in her way everytime. So yeah, it was a nice surprise to see Carmella get the win. I'm actually interested with how they handle the Bayley/Carmella programme. 

They've given us an idea of what we're getting for the forseable future with this one show. Balor/Corbin, Joe/Zayn, Asuka/Jax, Bayley/Carmella. I'll continue to tune in every week!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Love that Carmella is getting a single's push. Girl has worked her tail off to get to that spot. 

Baymella for the NXT Women's Title. Sign me up!


----------



## zrc

Loved the women's Battle royal rest was meh. Peyton and Billie looked good after this and so did Cameron.


----------



## LaMelo

Well the main event was good.


----------



## KC Armstrong

AngryConsumer said:


> Love that Carmella is getting a single's push. Girl has worked her tail off to get to that spot.
> 
> Baymella for the NXT Women's Title. Sign me up!



Like I mentioned before, the company obviously likes her, but in this case I'm pretty sure she's just in that spot to have a little transitional feud just like Alexa did late last year.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I can't stand her but I loved eva marie's reaction behind nia when she found out she couldn't compete in the battle royale.


----------



## jacobrgroman

yeah, I think morgan definitely "botched" (I really hate that term) the first attempt at that power bomb, looks like she mainly just lost her balance over anything.

nice seeing billie and peyton getting some work done in there.


----------



## DoubtGin

Tag Team of the Year - Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady

Female Competitor of the Year - Bayley

Male Competitor of the Year - Finn Balor

NXT TakeOver of the Year - NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn

Match of the Year - Bayley vs. Sasha Banks

Overall Competitor of the Year - Finn Balor


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Good show to kick off the new year. :clap


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Most of the show was pretty "meh" apart from the opening segment and the ladies Battle Royal.

I loved the camera shot of Asuka on the top rope as she climbed into the ring. I want to see her squash Eva next but it looks like maybe they are pushing her towards Bayley based on the ending of the show. As a Breaking Ground viewer, nice to see Noomph make her debut, albeit she was first out....but hey, there is a pecking order in NXT. Liv just looks great, obviously very very green at the moment. Genius booking putting the heat on Eva and then up pops Carmella.

For the opening 5-10 minutes it seemed like Corey Graves had turned face but luckily he was back to his heel self as the show went on. I guess we only have to suffer Byron on Smackdown now.


----------



## Morrison17

A pretty decent episode. A lot better than most of episodes for about 3-4 month period.

Corbin is too tall to stand in the same ring with both Joe and Sami, didn't look good for them. Like that time when Dixie on high heels was taller than AJ Styles. 

Eva is amazing. Carmela is to meh for the contendership. Dunno why they chose her, but whatever.

Feeling bad for Joe and Asuka. As good as they are, they were signed only to elevate the credibility of NXT wrestlers. Sad.

A pretty decent opening match. Ciampa did well, so is his opponent. NXT was lacking of matches like this one.


----------



## HEELWarro

Really enjoyed the show and great booking for the battle royal. I like them going with Carmella. Good litmus test for her to give her a bigger platform to see how she does. This is still developmental at the end of the day, they all need these tests whether people like it or not. There was no tease of tension between Bayley and Carmella which I'm happy with. I don't see any need to turn Carmella heel. Face v Face feuds are just as enjoyable.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

He obviously shouldve gone Jay Z with it and said "Allow me to reintroduce myself, my name is ZAYN!" Glad he's back, I'd like to see him called up though. Beat Del Rio, then feud with Cena.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Did anyone else notice the botch at the end of the woman's battle royal? I'm pretty sure Asuka looked directly at Eva coming back in the ring before she put her over the top rope.

It was a good show regardless, but those botches really bug me.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

An alright show this week.

Joe was the main star of the opening segment i feel, his mic work was great. Corbin really seemed to struggle for the most part from what i saw which is a bit of a disappointment as he's been improving in that regard. Maybe it was just the fact that he was in there with Zayn and Joe, though.

Elias Sampson looked pretty good in his match, his moves looked impactful and the neckbreaker was beautifully executed. It's interesting, while moves like the neckbreaker and his elbow drop aren't particularly unique or impressive as moves, the way he's executed them both has been very good, the speed and torque on the neckbreaker looked great.

Ciampa was very impressive as always and Burch didn't look like a slouch either. Mechanics v Ascension wasn't really interesting for me personally, the dynamic wasn't there. 

The main event was fun, although there was some awkward moments involved which took away from it a little bit i.e Morgan's powerbomb attempt and Asuka for some reason failing to see Eva despite looking right in her direction. Royce shouting across the ring at Carmella who was in the opposite corner was strange too. Was very surprised that Carmella won and it's not often that i'm really surprised when watching anything WWE related. Looking forward to seeing what she can do against Bayley and hopefully it allows her to grow.


----------



## Piers

I wish they stopped using the Ascension as an enhancement team for NXT wrestlers, they're supposed to be the longest reigning team from this show, give them a win or at least have their opponents cheat.

The Battle Royale was nice to look at because of all those fine ladies kada but the wrestling itself was pretty poor, some botches, very few (if at all) memorable spots and no diva particulary shined during the match.


----------



## Screwball

How dead is 'The Drifter'?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Love that Carmella is the No.1 Contender.

Elias came off way better than he did in London, his entrance was pretty superstar esque to start off and he executed his moves beautifully as [USER] Chief of the Lynch Mob [/USER] said. When he gets a real feud is when I'm guessing they'll decipher him as a heel or face.


----------



## Old School Icons

Well we're back with NXT! 

Good to see Regal back after his surgery, well deserved reception.

Samoa Joe was excellent in the opening segment and played off well with Sami Zayn's return. Good to see Corbin part of it, still has to work on his mic skills a lot but I'm glad he is going up from mid card feuds towards the NXT title division. Sami Zayn being back is much needed for NXT at the moment.

Potential challengers for Finn Balor looks strong at the moment. 

Standard promo by Bayley but Corey Graves delivered already a great one liner "Rich Brennon's 2016 peaking already!" 

NXT does the Slammy's... except it wasn't painful at all. Harmless little video package and straight to the point. Maybe I didn't agree with a few of the award winners but it was a reminder of how strong 2015 was for NXT. 

Match of the Year was never in doubt while the other categories you could argue about. Would have still had Owens as male competitor of the year but I guess he didn't win because he wasn't there the whole year.

Ciampa Vs Burch while not long was a decent hard hitting match. Ciampa earned his opportunity with that good match against Joe so I hope he does good things this year. For a "Jobber" Burch was no slouch either!

Real G's never lose... unless the titles are on the line :Rollins

Ok I'm being harsh, it was a decent promo. Cass seemed... disinterested for some reason. 

Was great to see all the women get a bit of promo time including some new faces. 
Have mercy! Billie Kay is getting promo time... FIRST WIN CAN'T BE FAR AWAY! :ti2

"or better known as the woman that Asuka knocked out cold" Genius! :lol

Emma continuing to relish her "evil" character. Can't get enough of her at the moment.

William Regal books a big match in the time it takes Stephanie McMahon to walk to the ring. 

First "SAY YEA!" of the year. Fairly forgettable match against The Ascension who once again will be grabbing the knees of Triple H screaming "PLEASE! LET US STAY! DON'T SEND US BACK!" as they are dragged out of Full Sail to the city of Jobsville.

Eva Marie fist pumping about Nia's injury was the best thing I've seen Eva do since her return to NXT. Hilarious :lol

Carmella does her standard thing. 

Peyton Royce is gorgeous but seriously? "Venus fly trap of NXT" :nikki2

Alexa Bliss cementing her position as the best female talker in NXT. 

Macho Man Seth Rollins gets a win. 

Finn Balor cuts your standard "determined" promo. A heel turn would benefit him if his reign continues for a long time. Think we've seen enough of good Balor. 

"People have been asking... where's Cameron?" Who are these people? :rockwut

Not a bad first tv promo from Aliyah. One to watch for this year perhaps.

"I'm gonna do it for the NXT section on wrestlingforum too!" I heard Liv Morgen also mention off camera.

Asuka's smile is the stuff of nightmares this week. 

So onto the Main Event. Best moment of the entire episode was Asuka shoving past Eva Marie :Rollins

Battle Royal was a bit of a mess but they tend to be anyway. Picked up towards the end and I was pleased Billie and Peyton got a lot of ring time and looked like they belonged. Clever finish taking advantage of the Eva heat and an unexpected winner.

With the crowd still buzzing I think if Carmella had blasted Bayley with a clothesline it would have been awesome. However for its worth it wouldn't have made much sense. Interesting way to kick off the Women's division this year and you gotta wonder if Asuka will be involved as well.

Not a great episode but not a bad one either.


----------



## BehindYou

I do feel like a week without Jordan and Gable is almost a waste, there must of been room for a 2 minute promo in there.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

The fly trap lady should get some red/green/yellow gear. might as well look the part.

liv morgan is a terrible name and her real name is so perfect too.

Battle Royals are always a mess and this one had a few botches but it was well done. 

I forgot bout carmella because i kept focusing on that damn eva sneaking back in.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Asuka kicks Eva and Eva eliminates Asuka.

Does this mean we're getting a mini Asuka/Eva and Nia feud before she beelines for the championship?*


----------



## SAMCRO

Well i think we all know Carmella is just a filler feud, and just to give Bayley another successful title defense under her belt. I assume they're gonna have their title match on a regular episode of NXT. Then down the line Asuka will eventually take the title from Bayley after shes had a lengthy run with some title defenses.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Liv's probably going to get dat heat for her powerbomb attempts. She could have seriously injured Cameron. Now that I think about it, that's probably going to be featured on some future Breaking Ground episode, lol.


----------



## RaheemRollins

Looking forward to the Zayn/Corbin/Joe match, should be great. 

Decent NXT anyway, missed seeing Jax and Dana in the battle royale though. Thought it was a bit jobber heavy, not sure what to make of Carmella winning but Baymella is never going to be on a Takeover so it's just a filler title feud. All about Asuka now that division, can't wait to see what she does next.. 

I hope Emma isn't forgotten about though, she was very good in London. 

Liked Ciampa again too, very stiff. Hopefully we see a lot more off him throughout the year. 

Drifter gimmick a bit cringeworthy though


----------



## RetepAdam.

That opening segment was lit as fuck. Sami Zayn/Samoa Joe staredown is awesome on a number of different levels. I've never gone out of my way to watch any of the indies, but there's something to be said for the moments where NXT shows become something of a dream card for indy fans. (Though, there's also something to be said for a guy like Baron Corbin getting himself to the point where he can realistically be in the mix with said guys).

Still think Tommaso Ciampa would be an excellent fit in a heel stable. Looks like a total asshole, brings a ton of intensity and works stiff (or at least looks like he is). So, let's go ahead and make that happen.

Triple Threat between Zayn, Joe and Corbin makes sense. Heel wins and feuds with Balor for the title. Other one feuds with Zayn. Could go either way with this one, to be honest.

lol The Ascension

That Eva/Nia backstage segment might have been the worst backstage segment I've ever seen that didn't involve an attempt at comedy.

So, they're giving Peyton Royce a Poison Ivy gimmick, or...? Not sure how that really fits with the name. Or with her being a babyface. Maybe they'll get it right when they repackage her. Too much talent to hold her down like that.

201 REPRESENT. Liv Morgan is a good name.

The women's division has gotten big. Appears to be in pretty good shape moving forward too. Asuka's really the glue that holds everything together (apart from Bayley), with Emma (and I suppose Dana, who was conspicuously absent "tonight") not far behind.

Can you really not go to the museum for $9.99? I feel like that's not true.

I saw the end of the match already in another thread, but it was pretty amusing since they were chanting about how they saw Eva but either forgot about or chose to ignore Carmella out there. Also, I just always get a kick out of Carmella. She's so genuinely giddy in the ring. It's fun to watch. Nice to see the crowd popping for her like that. BayMella should be fun.


----------



## Chr1st0

Donnie said:


> Baron about to own these "Vanilla Midgets" Also awesome to see his mic skills have gotten SO good in the last 6 months


I am now changing my mind on Corbin...

Bayley/Sasha with moty :yes:

Carmella v Bayley seems a bit weird for the title but eh I'm sure it will be ok.



RaheemRollins said:


> Thought it was a bit jobber heavy


I'd only really say Liv, Deonna and Aliyah are jobbers imo anyone else in it I wouldn't have been surprised if they won



RetepAdam. said:


> Can you really not go to the museum for $9.99? I feel like that's not true.


You can go to like 5 museums in Dublin for $0.00 :lmao


----------



## Geeee

Elias Samson really needs to come to the ring singing a cheap heat song. Also, it's weird that he's billed from a specific place (Pittsburgh) if he's a drifter.


----------



## Oakesy

Good episode. I enjoyed the square down between Joe, Sami and Corbin, should make for a great triple threat. 

The battle royal was a bit of a mess and am unsure why Carmella won but Carmella/Bayley should be interesting, but it doesn't seem like a Takeover quality match.

Dash/Dawson look like the real deal, give me a feud with Gable/Jordan and you can take my money.


----------



## Old School Icons

TakeOver is quite a while away, they'll have the title match sooner rather than later I suspect.


----------



## Algernon

Sampson is a bust. Very similar to Solomon Crowe. The gimmick sounds good on paper and looks promising in vignettes but doesn't translate at all in the ring. Time to go back to the drawing board because he does have a good look and seems to have some ability.

Solid mic work from Zayn,Joe and Corbin. All got good lines in and it looks like Corbin is ready to hang. 

Happy to see Billie and Peyton get a strong showing in the battle royal. Still afraid they'll get passed over and forgotten. 

Carmella was an excellent choice. She was the biggest winner of the Breaking Ground series and its time to capitalise. Still think she should phase out the Jersey girl stuff. As we saw on BG, she's actually quite likeable and endearing without that stuff.


----------



## Screwball

Digging Ciampa's work as of late, he's a rugged motherfucker.

Like that the BG stuff with Baymella is making it to NXT. It's a nice change of pace for Bayley and a great opportunity for Carmella.


----------



## Arkham258

That...was a shitty episode of NXT. 

They better have a heel turn in the works for Carmella cause otherwise I just don't care.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wow, that Battle Royal was perfectly booked :wow. It's good to see Baymella translating on NXT TV. @Chris JeriG.O.A.T I'm surprised that you weren't upset about Asuka putting the fear of God in 8 women :hayden3.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Wow, that Battle Royal was perfectly booked :wow. It's good to see Baymella translating on NXT TV. @Chris JeriG.O.A.T I'm surprised that you weren't upset about Asuka putting the fear of God in 8 women :hayden3.*


Nope it was perfectly booked, she looked strong but she didn't bork everyone; great match top to bottom.


----------



## LaMelo

I really liked the opening segment.


----------



## Donnie

It's that Time of the week again WF. time for the longest running show in WWE Network History


----------



## Donnie

So happy Sami is back love that guy. OLE, OLE, OLE


----------



## Donnie

It's great to Adam Rose getting to wrestle again so he can show everyone how good he really is.


----------



## Mox Girl

I like Tom and Corey on commentary together, I love how Tom calls Corey out on stuff :lol


----------



## Donnie

Koji Clutch Nice. Good match give them 10 next time please


----------



## Donnie

Yeah stand up to Joe, Johnny that won't possible come back to haunt you


----------



## Mox Girl

I wonder if they'll tease tension between Bayley & Carmella during that tag team match?


----------



## Donnie

Read, Willing and GABLE.


----------



## Donnie

Gable and Jordan should have their own network special.


----------



## Mox Girl

"That was stupid, I shouldn't have said that!" :lol Then Jordan pretending he wasn't gonna say GABLE, then doing it anyway


----------



## BehindYou

Decent lil promo.

Tye Dillinger is going to be the next Breeze, the guy who jobs to the stars.


----------



## Donnie

Crews is good but I don't know just feels like something is lacking at the moment.


----------



## Donnie

Oh shit Crews going after The Douchebag Demon I can behind that


----------



## Donnie

KEVIN OWENS SAMI ZAYN LET THEM FIGHT FOREVER AND A DAY


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm missing so much of this right now cos some dudes are cleaning up our garden and they're running chainsaws right outside my window right now :lol It's so noisy I can't hear myself think, let alone hear anything on the show!

But bleh Baron Corbin on now, I still don't find him that interesting :shrug


----------



## Donnie

HAIL CORBIN, Rich Swann Holy Shit Yes


----------



## Donnie

ALL NIGHT LONG SWANN IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Donnie said:


> Crews is good but I don't know just feels like something is lacking at the moment.


A manager or a heel turn. Haven't decided which.


----------



## Donnie

Swann killing is and my dude Baron getting better by the week. HAIL


----------



## Braylyt

Great debut from Swann


----------



## Dr. Middy

I appreciate matches not ending with only finishing moves. It makes it much more unpredictable. 

Also, Corbin is continuing to improve, I'm liking him more by the week.


----------



## Donnie

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> A manager or a heel turn. Haven't decided which.


I see him as a natural face, so I personally don't think a heel turn would work. But in saying that I think in a few months Apollo will be will be the top guy in NXT and everything will come together


----------



## Donnie

Emma, Bliss, Danna, Bayley, Carmella. I have died and gone to heaven


----------



## Dr. Middy

Carmella with the A+ moonwalk!


----------



## Donnie

I really think NXT should make a Woman's Tag Division it would be killer


----------



## Mox Girl

Somebody needs to tell Corey that people can stay friends and fight each other for the title, lol. Roman & Dean did it! :lol

I love Alexa's music, it's cool.


----------



## Donnie

Apollo challenges him to a No DQ match and Finn still can't show emotion. Fuck this guy


----------



## Dr. Middy

Samoa Joe Theme time! :dance


----------



## Braylyt

Gargano gonna rek Joekozuna


----------



## Dr. Middy

JESUS CHRIST, I thought his neck snapped.


----------



## Sweettre15

Samoa Joe pretty much steamrolled Gargano and looked badass doing it


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Coquina? All this time I thought it was called the Coquita Clutch.


----------



## RiverFenix

Donnie said:


> I really think NXT should make a Woman's Tag Division it would be killer


While I agree it would be killer - NXT is still a developmental, and what are you ultimately developing when there is no main roster women's tag division?


----------



## Crasp

BehindYou said:


> Tye Dillinger is going to be the next Breeze, the guy who jobs to the stars.


_Going_ to be? That's exactly what he _has_ been for the last 3 or 4 months. He really needs to add another dimension and a more defined edge to his character aside from this "10" stuff or he'll be trapped in jobberville for eternity.


----------



## Smarky Smark

Just finished the show and I have some thoughts. 

-Either Zayn has really bulked up in the past 2 years or Rose has shrunk drastically, beacause I may be mistaken, but I could have sworn Sami was the smaller one when they wrestled in a 2 out of 3 falls match when Rose was still Leo Kruger. Zayn was clearly the bigger of the 2 tonight. 

-I feel like if Vince say Crews vs Dillinger he'd be like,"God Damn it, why aern't these 2 on RAW?!" And then push both for 2 weeks and then be like, "God Damn it, how come these guys aern't over?!!!!", then give up on them, and then demote them back down to NXT. 

-Corbin is still an average athletic big man. 

-Bayley is a Latina and I'm pretty sure she was the least tan person in that segment including the ref, Dana Brooke, Corey Graves and possible Tom Philips. Decent basic tag match match. I don't know about Carmella's come back during the hot tag though, I guess it matches her. Side note, I would take each one of those young ladies out on a date. 

-I feel like I'm back in 2006 watching monster heel Samoa Joe kill a babyface X division guy. Gargano is a grey babyface. Good match and good show.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Donnie said:


> Crews is good but I don't know just feels like something is lacking at the moment.


I agree. He seems very stock, like if you distribution all your skill points equally you'd get Crews. Pretty good at everything, but not IT. 


I don't like the vaudevillians heel tease. I'm in favor of it splits them up though and see what they can do as singles (besides sing).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Loved Carmella's hot tag.


----------



## validreasoning

swann was more impressive in 5 minutes tonight than apollo crews has been in 5 months in nxt


----------



## THANOS

Apollo should really name his finisher the "Apollo Landing" or something awesome based on NASA.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I love the "origin" of the american alpha name for j/g.

those cats are going places this year.


----------



## jacobrgroman

swann looked pretty good in the loss. still liking corbin more week after week.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

First we had Neville then we had Black Neville and now we have Skinny Black Neville as well. Fucking hell. Throw all these dudes in a stable right now so they can job to New Day and the Wyatt family.


----------



## Razgriz

Gable's promo work is rubbing off on Jordan... and has been for awhile. Nothing but love for those guys.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Entertaining show.

Really liked the Jordan/Gable & Alexa promos, decent matches, fun to watch.

By the way, Carmella needs a new finisher. It's way too similar to Sami's Koji Clutch, identical setup.


----------



## zrc

THANOS said:


> Apollo should really name his finisher the "Apollo Landing" or something awesome based on NASA.


If he teamed with Tye would they be named Apollo 10?


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

That quick Vaudevillans vignette that aired - slightly sinister ending shot and cementing their heel turn?

How about "Crews Missile" for AC's finisher name? I noticed Dillinger got a much bigger pop than him.

I was dreading the Carmella hot tag, still had a horrible feeling they would use it for a heel turn. They need to keep "Baymella" together after the title match. It makes no sense to have Bayleys gimmick as being lovely and likeable = she has no friends. In my early days watching NXT I used to get Dana and Alexa mixed up, having them on screen together tonight finally helped me put that to bed.

Gable & Jordan, great promo again but not really sure about that team name.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Good match between Rose and Zayn to kick off, made Rose look pretty credible to be fair. 

Gargano's promo was a little bit meh for me. He didn't seem too natural speaking.

Gable and Jordan's promo was brilliant, they're so naturally entertaining, packed with charisma. It doesn't come across as forced either which is great.

Crews vs Dillinger... Not going to lie, i thought Dillinger outshined Crews here. Crews is good but overall i thought Dillinger was more impressive when it came to wrestling. Dillinger is definitely the enhancement talent of the division now, anyway. Bit of a shame, but there you go. Good match overall though.

Bliss' promo was good, it's incredible how she works as a heel considering what her initial character was. I still have little interest in BAM.

Corbin vs Swann... Good match, but Swann definitely looked the more impressive of the two to be honest. Corbin really needs to improve his wrestling, he struggles to keep up with a lot of the guys he faces. The back body drop looked pretty nasty, Swann sold it really well.

Good little bit by the Mechanics interrupting the Baymella interview too. These guys have been great champs IMO, they're very much in your face.

Baymella vs Bliss and Emma was alright. Carmella getting the win was definitely the right call.

Joe vs Gargano... Good match for the time it was given, both of them looked good. Joe's intensity really came across very well. Nice way to end the show.


----------



## TripleG

This show did a lot of things I liked: 

- The best part was that the overall theme was taking the top three contenders (Zayn, Baron, and Joe) and giving them domineering wins to further establish them for the big contenders triple threat next week. On Raw, they would just make the triple threat at the start of the show, and just make it up based on whoever is being pushed at the moment. Here, they did the promo segment last week, but each guy had a justification for getting into the mix. Zayn just returned from a long absence but technically, he didn't lose the previous title match he had, and he's been getting establishing wins since his return. Baron Corbin wins most of the time and ended Apollo Crews' unbeaten streak, so he deserves to be in the mix. Samoa Joe was the previous number one contender and even though he lost, he is typically dominant and should still be ranked near the top. Oh and thank God they didn't do any Balor/Joe rematches either. I hate the automatic title rematch clause. To me, you should have to earn title shots every time, but hey. All the matches did their job in establishing the contenders and making next week's triple threat feel like a bigger deal. 

- Another nice touch I liked on this show...GUYS WINNING IN DIFFERENT WAYS WITH DIFFERENT MOVES!!! WHAAAT?!?!?!?! Zayn won with the Koji Clutch? GOOD! Apollo Crews won with a sick ass powerbomb that isn't his normal finisher? GOOD! Joe won with just the Coquina Clutch? He didn't have to use the Muscle Buster to set it up? GOOD! It makes the matches more dramatic if I believe the moves can end matches and I can believe they end matches if guys, uh, win with those moves. Also it makes the matches feel less formulaic and more organic if they just find an opening and take the win rather than working every single match around hitting their sequence of moves and their finishers. 

- Please dear God in holy heaven please let the Kevin Owens/Sami Zayn house show confrontation mean that they are planning a Wrestlemania match between the two. PLEASE! 

- Jordan and Gable continue to be a delight and again, I like that they are slowly being built up among the ranks of the tag team division. With each win they get, the more credible they become. 

- Speaking of tag teams, what was up with the Vaudevillains' vignette? I guess we'll find out more. 

- The Divas tag was little more than just a component in the Bayley/Carmella build up. I did like the nice touch of Dawson and Wilder taunting Carmella backstage, keeping continuity with their issues with her boys Enzo and Cass. I don't know if Carmella is going to turn heel on Bayley, but I guess we'll find out more as we go. 

- Alexa Bliss actually isn't half bad on the mic. Just thought I'd make that point. 

So yeah, nice episode of NXT this week that highlighted all the strengths of this show's booking. I really really REALLY wish WWE Creative would just take a look at this freaking show, look at what they do and at least try to implement some of the booking techniques.


----------



## Razgriz

Think the Vaudevillians thing was a set up for a heel turn. They've been doing nothing but losing lately... would make sense


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Baymella!
*


----------



## LeFerge

I have mixed feelings about Apollo Crew's finisher, it looks cool but it takes long time to set up and i dont think he will be able to pull it off on big guys


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I really liked this show.

Zayn/Rose was simple, but fun. No complaints.

Gargano's promo was horrendously scripted. He's one of those guys who actually can talk if they let him, but it sounded so forced.

Dillinger is the HBK to Jordan's Janetty. No argument. His match with Crews was alright, and I like seeing a 6'3 guy doing a suicide dive.

AA promo was good, but Jordan doesn't have it. Gargano's promo was bad because of scripting, Jordan was bad because he looks like a goof.

Rich Swan. I have never seen him wrestling apart from a few youtube clips, but goddamn is he athletic. Corbin once again proves he's a big guy who no wrestling skill. I hope he never makes it too the main roster.

Carmella is the hottest chick in WWE. Goddamn she's beautiful. And that's including Becky and Alexa. Still needs work in the ring, but she could be the face of the women's division if she gets there.

Joe/Gargano is how you book a short tv match. Joe gets over, and Gargano develops because of his promo. It wasn't a good promo, as I said, but it gave insight into his character.

Damn good show. 7/10


----------



## Piers

Zayn put on some weight didn't he ?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I think next week's triple threat has MOTY potential if it gets enough time.

Good show this week, nothing extraordinary but it was all effective, setting up for the triple threat and Bayley vs Carmella.

Is Johnny Gargano properly signed now? Last I heard, him and Ciampa were free agents just popping in and out, but I really like Gargano. Ciampa hasn't impressed me all that much yet.


----------



## Piers

I thought it was a mediocre episode, nothing really important happened. Just matches.


----------



## LaMelo

I really like the new finisher that Crews uses. One of my main gripes before was that flippy finisher. This one seems unique.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> - Alexa Bliss actually isn't half bad on the mic. Just thought I'd make that point.



You *just* realized that? She has been cutting good promos consistently for months.


----------



## Oakesy

I enjoyed NXT this week, it wasn't anything special but it certainly helped the build for the triple threat next week. I enjoyed the Corbin match, Swann looked good and I am hoping he can become a star in NXT. A little disappointed we didn't get a longer match out of Joe and Gargano but we had a lot of matches this episode so I suppose they can't give them all time.

Solid episode, looking forward to the triple threat next week, as much as I love Sami, I hope Corbin wins it so we get a Joe/Zayn feud.


----------



## Chr1st0

I still can't tell the difference between Corbin and Dana's entrance music...


----------



## Mr. I

Chr1st0 said:


> I still can't tell the difference between Corbin and Dana's entrance music...


They sound absolutely nothing alike so the problem is you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This week's show was good. I skipped the main event because I didn't care. Baymella vs. Alexa and Emma was the highlight for me. I miss Dana in the ring so much, but I loved getting to see her interact with Alexa.*


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Decent episode. Would have preferred longer for Joe and Gargano.

I really enjoyed the women's tag team match mainly for the heels. Dana is a really effective heel in that she can really make you dislike her but be funny at the same time with it. Alexa and Emma are both quality too. Carmella was the weakest link in the match but she held her own and the setup for the submission is really good.


----------



## Geeee

The Deep Six is so much cooler than the Winds of Change or the version of it that Luke Harper does. I guess it's the extra half-rotation from starting from the back suplex position. Jordan and Gable are too funny. Decent matches and good promos this week!


----------



## Oakesy

Anyone else think Carmella's submission looked really awesome? Is that new?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Oakesy said:


> Anyone else think Carmella's submission looked really awesome? Is that new?


The submission isn't new, she just hadn't actually been able to use it in quite some time.

I do think the set up was a lot more fluid than per usual. That might be what you're picking up on.. :bearo


----------



## RiverFenix

Why does Corbin need the Deep6 finisher when he has End of Days?


----------



## TripleG




----------



## Donnie

NXT Time. FUCK YEAH


----------



## Donnie

As always I'm Ready, Willing and GABLE


----------



## CEEJ

I don't like American Alpha, should've just kept Jordan and Gable


----------



## Donnie

I can not wait for Blake to get dropped so my dude Murphy and Bliss can become NXT's star couple.


----------



## The True Believer

This is gonna be good.


----------



## Donnie

It's so much fun watching Gable kill it on the mat.


----------



## CEEJ

Murphy's a lot better than Blake


----------



## Donnie

MOTHER OF CHRIST JORDAN'S HOT TAG RULED. As did that match *** Rematch please


----------



## CEEJ

Bliss gon' be pissed at her boys


----------



## Donnie

Dana and Emma are such moles....and I love them for it.


----------



## BehindYou

Bavak said:


> Murphy's a lot better than Blake


 Agreed.... but what are the iron man leggings about











Donnie said:


> It's so much fun watching Gable kill it on the mat.


 Beautiful, amazing offense from Gable. I just can't imagine how American Alphas wouldn't get over on the roster.


----------



## CEEJ

She may be useless but god damn Eva is hot


----------



## Donnie

Asuka is a scary mofo who plays her role perfectly. Nia looks like a giant teddy bear that can't wrestler her way out of a wet paper bag. So I guess I'm saying I'm one of the few who doesn't want to see a match between them.


----------



## CEEJ

Leg drop, god that's a bad finisher for someone that big


----------



## Donnie

Carmella has come a long way in the last few months, I really think she will make a great champion one day.


----------



## CEEJ

Donnie said:


> Asuka is a scary mofo who plays her role perfectly. Nia looks like a giant teddy bear that can't wrestler her way out of a wet paper bag. So I guess I'm saying I'm one of the few who doesn't want to see a match between them.


I don't want to see Nia wrestle anyone, her matches are insanely fucking boring, Bayley got a half decent match out of her but that's it


----------



## Tempest

Damn, that match was fast as hell. I didn't even realize it was over until I heard Carmella talking LOL.


----------



## The True Believer

Hope Zayn or Corbin come out with the W.


----------



## Donnie

Enzo is a god when it comes to mic work, plus he has gotten SO much better in the ring. I can not wait for them vs. the New Day


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

If American Alpha feud with Blake and Murphy for a while is be real happy. 

I'm team liv Morgan, too. Super cute


----------



## BehindYou

Incredible promo from Big Cass and Enzo.


----------



## Donnie

Bavak said:


> I don't want to see Nia wrestle anyone, her matches are insanely fucking boring, Bayley got a half decent match out of her but that's it


Agreed! She's horrible and shows no signs of getting better, the rest of the women are SO much better than her, and all of them deserve a push ahead of her.


----------



## Tempest

Geeze how long has this guy been gone? I'm surprised he still has a job.


----------



## BehindYou

Nia is the unfortuante proof that Sara Del Rey isn't the impossibly good trainer I thought she might be.


----------



## Donnie

Oh wonderful Riley is back I sure missed him and his boring as hell offence and severe lack of charisma and talent.


----------



## The True Believer

Riley working as a...heel?


----------



## Donnie

THE DRIFTER SHIT YEAH.


----------



## CEEJ

The Elias Sampson gimmick is a good one but for me it's been really poorly executed


----------



## Donnie

BehindYou said:


> Nia is the unfortuante proof that Sara Del Rey isn't the impossibly good trainer I thought she might be.


Now lets not lay the blame on SDR, it's not her fault Jax is god awful and is only around because of her size.


----------



## Donnie

Riley sounds like a creepy ex who can't let go. Seriously fuck this clown, he had his chance and he blew it. It's 2016 NO ONE gives a shit about Alex Riley and anything he does.


----------



## BehindYou

Unexpected finisher from Riley.... thought it was a high knee at first and he was trying to channel the boss there :HHH2


----------



## Tempest

Awe c'mon guys cut her some slack. She's still really green and this is developmental. I won't be too critical until she's had more matches and TV time.


----------



## Donnie

OH GODDAMN IT, FUCK THE HYPE BROS. Jersey Shore was 4 years ago, these goons are ripping off a dead gimmick, and they continue to be one of the only bad things about NXT.


----------



## CEEJ

Graves is destined to commentate on Raw


----------



## Tempest

OMG NXT Twitter just confirmed Shinsuke Nakamura is coming to NXT. :mark:


----------



## Donnie

This triple threat is going to be awesome I can feel it. HAIL.


----------



## Donnie

As much as I love Sami it's time for him to go to the main roster, the dude has done it all in the last 3 years. He deserves a main roster run.


----------



## THANOS

BehindYou said:


> Nia is the unfortuante proof that Sara Del Rey isn't the impossibly good trainer I thought she might be.


You can only do so much with a plant of wood.



Donnie said:


> Now lets not lay the blame on SDR, it's not her fault Jax is god awful and is *only around because of her size.*


And nepotism.


----------



## Donnie

Oh the rarely used double submission finish, now this I like. Too bad Corbin had to be the fall guy.


----------



## RiverFenix

Isn't SDR up with the main roster now and Sarah Stock is the main female trainer?


----------



## Mox Girl

Nia Jax is sooooo boring. She shows like no personality at all. Did they stick Eva with her so she'd least attract some heat from the crowd? Eva's dress matched her hair, it was too bright for me :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I feel like this episode was booked specifically for me with the exception of Corbin tapping and an extremely uninspired performance from Nia Jax.

-Good match from my dudes BAMF and my other dudes AA; wish it was at a Takeover.
- Dana is amazing and I need her to get back in the ring ASAP
- Liv Morgan is hot as hell and has the best ladies dropkick in WWE. 
- I'm one of the few people who likes Riley and his ring work was crisper than _before_ he got injured. That promo was sick.
- Almost as good as Enzo's which was absolute ether.
- I'm officially proclaiming myself a Drifter fan.
- I can't wait until Corbin is on the main roster and taken seriously.


----------



## TripleG

- Gable and Jordan get a new Team Name! American Alpha! That and Arn Anderson are two Double As I can get behind. The match with the Alphas and Black/Murphy was another good and solid team for the up and coming dynamic duo. Good stuff here. 

- Did anybody else think that Dana's face looked really weird in that promo, or was that just me? 

- Nia Jax got a basic squash...which is fine. 

- Quite liked the Enzo, Cass, and Carmella promos to set up the matches for next week. 

- Another creepy Vaudevillains vignette? Weird. 

- Oh hey! Alex Riley still has a job? Good for him, I guess? Is this a sign of a resurgence for him? 

- You know, The Drifter gimmick would make more sense if NXT actually traveled more. Like he could drift from show to show across the country. They keep labeling him as a drifter who moves from place to place....yet he stays around Full Sail. 

- I'm sorry, but Joe's theme music is still hysterical to me. Tell me you don't hear that music and think dancing fat guy. 

- And the main event: Yeah, this match has been built up for a couple weeks now and felt like a bit of a big deal. The match started off a little sluggish, but picked up towards the end. The controversy of the finish was better than most fluky double endings of the like. And it actually does allow the story to continue. Does this lead to Sami and Joe being put in with Balor for a Triple Threat or will Zayn and Joe have to have a one on one contenders match to determine who gets to face Balor? 

The show had a nice ending to the main event that continues the story and The American Alphas shined once again. Rest of the show was fairly forgettable.


----------



## NakNak

Gable/Jordan never have a bad match. I refuse to call them American Alpha. BaM did their work too, they are awesome as heels not giving a fuck about anything lol.

The promos from Carmella, Enzo, Big Cass, Dana & Emma were very good to fantastic IMO. Charisma showed by everybody here.

Corbin/Zayn/Joe was very, very good. But fuck, 
1) SZ needs to go to the Main Roster soon, he has nothing left to do on NXT now
2) Corbin needs to stop losing big matches, the only big match he won was against Apollo Crews at London
3) Samoa Joe either needs to beat Sami and become the NXT champion or he needs to go to the Main Roster soon. I don't want him as a gatekeeper on this brand for much longer.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I forgot about Hype Bros-- fuck everybody, I like those dudes. They're obnoxious but in a funny way and they have a good dynamic in and out of the ring. I'd rather see them than Black Neville or Irish Itami.


----------



## jacobrgroman

-good opening tag match. AA/D&D is gonna be epic. do enjoy seeing BAMF when they get a chance to wrestle.

-emma and dana looking good as always. love their partnership but think a feud between the two of them would be cool too.

-despite the squash, any liv morgan showing is a good thing. looking forward to the era of her/bliss/billie/royce, etc.

-great promo by TEAM NOT SAWFT. enzo is a future megastar in the making.

-can't wait to see a more sinister vaudevillains again.

-even though I read the spoilers a few weeks ago. I would have LOVED it if kevin owens just randomly showed up, knocked out riley from behind before his match, pop-up powerbombed him on the ramp and then left. despite that, not a bad promo from him after the match.

-great triple threat.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Another solid episode this week.

- Gable and Jordan are stars, Gable was absolutely incredible this week and JJ was impressive as always too.
- Decent promo from Emma and Dana
- Nia Jax... ugh. Eva Marie is essentially a heat magnet for her at this point, no-one gives a damn, she's so awkward. She took about a year to hit that sidewalk slam on Liv.
- Great promo from Carmella, Cass and especially Enzo.
- Looking forward to the Vaudevillains coming back, i'm all for them going back to being heel.
- Interesting to see Riley back, his promo was excellent too i thought, looking forward to see what he's going to be doing.
- I'm actually very impressed with Samson at this point, he hasn't wrestled a meaningful match as of yet but his moves look good, they actually have impact to them and i actually don't mind his character either, it's intriguing.
- Excellent main event altogether, it went at a great pace and was exciting to watch all the way through. NXT also finds another great cliffhanger to end on as well.


----------



## Restomaniac

Bavak said:


> NXT just keeps knocking it out of the park
> 
> I was certain that either Asuka or Emma would win that, Carmella was a surprise but they had me pissed when Eva eliminated Asuka, even though it was a bit botched but I'd forgotten Carmella, I was like no way they're pushing Eva this hard, she still can't work and Carmella makes the save, it's just good simple pro wrestling booking


I know I'm a bit late on this (had a busy time so just catching up). It's simple but brilliant pro wrestling booking. 

I fail to understand how the writers/bookers on the main roster can't keep it as simple as this.


----------



## DOPA

Haven't watched NXT in ages so out of the loop but decided to watch this week:

- Pretty good tag match to open. Gable and Jordan are a really good team and love the heel antics of Bliss, Murphy and Blake. Decent way to start the show.

- Gotta admit Dana's promo was really good, not too sold on Emma's promo work but Dana definitely has improved her talking since I last saw her, and I was pretty brutal towards her at the beginning. She has potential.

- Boring squash match that was pretty damn awkward. Why is Eva out with Nia Jax? The pairing makes absolutely no sense and just screams as way to give that useless bimbo airtime (talking about Eva of course). Nia looks the part but needs improvement. I'll give her time though because it's obvious she's new/green. Plus she did a decent job against Bayley in London.

- Carmella, Cass and Enzo promos were good. Enzo is money as usual, great intensity.

- Vaudvillains vignette was what it was. Nothing much to comment on.

- Riley match was boring to be honest, I still can't stand Bull at all. Riley's promo afterwards was great though, he's always been very believable as a talker to me.

- Another squash match...wow, really? So many in this show. Drifter gimmick is interesting though I'll say that much. Will keep an eye on that.

- Main event had a slow start but picked up towards the end. The finish was very good and leaves us with a cliffhanger going into next week. I like that a lot. Sami vs Joe should be good and am enjoying Corbin a lot more as a heel. He even showed great emotion at being frustrated at not getting the pin with the End of Days. He was actually the standout in the match to me.

An okay show, I enjoyed the beginning and end...and the promos were good but damn too many enhancement matches for me personally.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Really good promos this week from "SAWFT" and I liked Alex Rileys new "bitter" gimmick.

Drifter reminds me of Damien Sandow and Oscar Isaacs from Force Awakens rolled into one.


----------



## Old School Icons

- Snazzy new gear for the newly named Jason Jordan and Chad Gable. As usual they were awesome but Blake/Murphy played a good role too. Wouldn't have minded a bit more time in this one. 

-Emma/Dana Brooke as usual an entertaining duo in promos. Not so sure a feud between them if they break up would be though. Asuka video package was nice reminder of her NXT run so far. 

- Nia Jax Vs Liv Morgan was trash to be honest. Liv is a gorgeous girl but I think she needs to work more matches off TV first because she looked out of her depth even in a squash match like this. Which she is, she has barely started wrestling so won't be too critical of her. 

Nia Jax shouldn't be doing matches like this and she came across as very slow and robotic in the ring this week. Strangely not a lot of heat for Eva Marie. All in all, the worst part of the episode this week.

- So Carmella and Big Cass do some decent but fairly by the numbers talking. Then Enzo Amore... holy f**k he must have turned up to work pissed off about something. That was the best backstage promo of the year so far. The delivery, the anger. Simply fantastic.

- The video packages building for the episode Main Event are nice little touches to make these matches seem important. 

- "Come on Riley! RAGEEEEE!" made his return against Bull Fit. Nothing much to say about this forgettable match but I very much liked Riley's promo. He is very good at these types of bitter down to earth promos.

- Macho Rollins wins another match. Like the entrance/look but I feel there is more from him to come than we're seeing so far. Feels like its playing it safe almost.

- Hype Bros. They said "Bro" enough times to kill someone if it was a drinking game. Bro to Sleep should be their finisher name after this cringe worthy promo.

- Finn Balor Vs Apollo Crews should be an excellent match next week. 

- Everyone looked good in the 3-way between Joe/Corbin/Zayn and I liked how the finish was played off like a off script moment. Only thing I would say is that I hope Corbin does not fade into the background in terms of the title scene but he may well do for a while.

Solid episode but Enzo's promo really stood out for me.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

What the hell are the waiting for with Enze Cass and Carmella!? You watch that promo and you can see they are better than 90% of the main roster guys and every single tag team besides New Day on the mic. They have the looks, the gimmick, the mic skills, they're good enough in the ring, WTF is taking so long? They don't even have the NXT tag titles? I FEEL LIKE I'M TAKING CRAZY PILLS!

Big Cass is seven foot tall! You can't teach that, but you also can't keep those guys in the ring forever. Seven foot tall guys don't wrestle until they're over 50 usually like some of these other smaller guys. Pull him up in his prime!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Jordan is the Reigns to Gable's Rollins.

Gorilla Grodd vs the hot college chick was atrocious.

_*Bullfit!*_ vs Jacked Justin Gabriel was meh. Calf kick ain't a finisher.

While I like Sampson's gimmick...Dude looks like a kiddy fiddler. His neckbreaker does look harsh as hell though.

Why is Corbin considered top tier? The guy is legitimately one of the worst guys in wrestling. He's emo Psycho Sid. Match weren't great either. Average tv match.

MEh show with a great Enzo/Carmella/Cass promo.


----------



## Piers

Riley looked like a bum


----------



## Restomaniac

Donnie said:


> Now lets not lay the blame on SDR, it's not her fault Jax is god awful and is only around because of her size.


And her relations let's not forget that.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

"Bro I watch you sleep bro" - had me in stitches


----------



## Restomaniac

Ladies and gentlemen THAT is how you create a triple threat match. You don't give championship chances away they EARN it.

I loved the double submission finish. It's simple old school booked by guys who know the business and who can book properly. 

That is 2 NXT's in a row now that have had simple but clever finishes. How do the main roster writers make it look so damn difficult?


----------



## Trifektah

Did anyone else think Alex Riley's skin looked weird as shit? It's like an odd, ashen, dark color not orange like you'd expect from from too much spray tan.


----------



## phenom64

Trifektah said:


> Did anyone else think Alex Riley's skin looked weird as shit? It's like an odd, ashen, dark color not orange like you'd expect from from too much spray tan.


Yes, but I also thought Enzo was a particularly odd shade of orange this week. More so than usual. And that to me was more strange.


----------



## Braylyt

Just watched this wednesday's episode and oh my.. NXT needs so much more Alex Riley :banderas

He's got a great look, interesting character (if they follow through on this) and is the best talker in all of NXT. Hope they give him something to work with after Dallas.


----------



## Oakesy

Pretty good episodes, there were a lot of good bits but some were bad. 

Liv v Nia was possibly one of the slowest matches I have ever seen, just terrible. I enjoyed seeing Alex Riley again even though it was a bit random, that spinebuster was amazing though. His theme music is just awesome aswell :mark:

I liked the end to the main event but I am a bit upset that Corbin was not involved in the finish, but being made to tap out, I really hoped he would be next in line. A nice cliffhanger though to look to next time on NXT and see who gets the shot.

Good job NXT, but please get Nia off my screen


----------



## LaMelo

It truly was a surprise to see Alex Riley. This guy has always had the best theme. Anyway you have to think that this is his last chance with WWE. If he does leave I hope they give his theme to someone else!


----------



## Kabraxal

That tag match.... Pure wrestling greatness in every aspect. And BAMF need to be treated better. Especially with a tag division that could eclipse anything the WWe and NXT could offer.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Braylyt said:


> NXT needs so much more Alex Riley :banderas
> 
> He's got a great look, interesting character (if they follow through on this) and is the *best talker in all of NXT*.


He's not even in the Top 5.


----------



## THANOS

MrSmallPackage said:


> He's not even in the Top 5.


Riley is quite good but Aries and Enzo are much better.


----------



## Braylyt

MrSmallPackage said:


> He's not even in the Top 5.


Good argument. Agree with all your points.


----------



## Trifektah

Riley has a very simple gimmick, which isn't a bad thing, he's fine in the role and a good talker. It's just that he is fucking atrocious in the ring.


----------



## The True Believer

Here we go. :mark:


----------



## Tempest

NXT time Babay!!!!


----------



## The True Believer

Hype Bros (Y)

I like this.


----------



## Tempest

Well thankfully that was short.


----------



## The True Believer

Was English always that pasty?


----------



## Tempest

My god I don't know whose doing Dana's make-up but they need to be fired. She's giving drag queen tease.


----------



## HOJO

Carmella is horrible


----------



## PimentoSlice

Dana shouting random stuff at Emma always makes me laugh.


----------



## CEEJ

PimentoSlice said:


> Dana shouting random stuff at Emma always makes me laugh.


It's always so standard too, it'll be like "YOU'RE NUMBER 1 EMMA!" Haha


----------



## Tempest

My American Alpha's are pure sexiness and athletic aggression. Yum!


----------



## CEEJ

"There's a real good possibility I'm gonna punch you in the jaw Tom" Graves is fucking great HAHA


----------



## BehindYou

Having them squash jobbers is a huge waste of Enzo and Cass, they need some longer matches with good workers to get better.


----------



## PimentoSlice

Maybe I'm alone with this opinion, but I actually enjoyed this tag match with Enzo/Cass vs. two unknown jobbers over the opening match with Hype bros vs. Vaudevillains.


----------



## CEEJ

BehindYou said:


> Having them squash jobbers is a huge waste of Enzo and Cass, they need some longer matches with good workers to get better.


I think they're main roster bound pretty soon.


----------



## CEEJ

Crews just doesn't do it for me, he's impressive in ring considering his size but he just seems way too happy all the time, gets to me for some reason.


----------



## CEEJ

PimentoSlice said:


> Maybe I'm alone with this opinion, but I actually enjoyed this tag match with Enzo/Cass vs. two unknown jobbers over the opening match with Hype bros vs. Vaudevillains.


Same because Enzo and Cass are entertaining, The Hype Bro's and The Vaudevillians are not.


----------



## HOJO

The Show Stealer said:


> Same because Enzo and Cass are entertaining, The Hype Bro's and The Vaudevillians are not.


Eh, Vaudevillians are pretty solid in ring. Awful gimmick, but solid workers, nonetheless


----------



## CEEJ

HOJO said:


> Eh, Vaudevillians are pretty solid in ring. Awful gimmick, but solid workers, nonetheless


Solid workers for sure, just a real meh gimmick


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Was the crowd told to sit down and shut up or something? They were chill.


----------



## HOJO

Stardom; Rossy, you mind holding this :lose for me?


----------



## Tempest

Damn, that was hard hitting. Very nice! I cannot wait to see a match between Asuka and Bayley or Asuka vs Becky Lynch


----------



## thegockster

Asuka vs Becky Lynch would be a masterclass in wrestling


----------



## PimentoSlice

That is how you use enhancement talent! Santana looked like a bad ass and Asuka having a little bit of a challenge for a change, made for a fun little match. I loved that women's match.

I really hope that after Santana ends her run in Stardom and other indie promotions, WWE signs her already.


----------



## SashaXFox

LADY LESNAR <3


----------



## HOJO

PimentoSlice said:


> That is how you use enhancement talent! Santana looked like a bad ass and Asuka having a little bit of a challenge for a change, made for a fun little match. I loved that women's match.
> 
> I really hope that after Santana ends her run in Stardom and other indie promotions, WWE signs her already.


Stardom already has former NXT job girls Evie and Kay Lee Ray. They need to drop Garrett fast. This is getting embarrassing :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Tempest

SashaXFox said:


> LADY LESNAR <3


That was my same thought when Asuka was eating those strikes lol.


----------



## PimentoSlice

The Full Sail crowd tonight seemed to be pretty tired by this point in the taping's.


----------



## CEEJ

Can you imagine that entrance on the main roster? With a far bigger crowd, would look amazing.


----------



## PimentoSlice

HOJO said:


> Stardom already has former NXT job girls Evie and Kay Lee Ray. They need to drop Garrett fast. This is getting embarrassing :lmao:lmao:lmao


I watch Stardom and other Joshi promotions religiously. Kay Lee Ray actually had a match with Mayu Iwatani that in my opinion was better than the main event of Io vs. Kairi. I loved both matches mind you, but I just thought Kay Lee and Mayu was better.


----------



## Mox Girl

Tom & Corey are a great team together :lol

Tom: I talked to Carmella earlier today...
Corey: No you didn't, she wouldn't talk to you!
Tom: ...WE JUST SAW IT!!

:lol

Also Dana Brooke wears WAY too much makeup, she looks like a drag queen.


----------



## HOJO

PimentoSlice said:


> I watch Stardom and other Joshi promotions religiously. Kay Lee Ray actually had a match with Mayu Iwatani that in my opinion was better than the main event of Io vs. Kairi. I loved both matches mind you, but I just thought Kay Lee and Mayu was better.


Yeah, Io/Kairi had some really weird pacing going on


----------



## Dr. Middy

Show was solid overall. 

- Vaudevillians didn't really seem like heels here, although I think that was intended by beating an alleged "face" team in the Hype Bros. We'll have to see how their heel turn progresses.

- I'm not really sold on Carmella. I think she's popular thanks to Enzo/Cass, but on her own she just seems like a female Enzo. Her in-ring ability didn't stand out much in her match with Emma, and I think Emma would be fitting for the title shot. But the backstage interview segment was good. Also, Dana Brooke just doesn't look good at all with the caked on makeup

- Enzo/Cass seem like they're getting another title shot or something, but it feels like they peaked at the London Takeover, and they should have won there. I think it'll still be a cool moment if they win in Dallas, but it'll be kinda after the fact at this point.

- I can't wait for a Zayn/Joe match! Seriously, if given time this could be one of the best matches in NXT this year. 

- Asuka/Santana gave us an awesome 2&1/2 minute match. Santana herself didn't look too shabby here.

- Crews somehow has gotten worse since he's adjusted to WWE style interviews. He's not bad, but not great. Meanwhile Balor gave a decent promo, although I think he has a long way to go in terms of improvement as well.

- Main event was a solid NXT main event match. Crews and Balor work well together, and everything flowed nicely. I thought the first double foot stomp spot wasn't done well though, as Crews did nowhere near the amount of selling I feel like the move warranted. Not sure what the ending move was either, it felt like it was going to be something big like a brainbuster, but it was just another suplex. Curious if this is a new finishing move for him or not.


----------



## link85

Crews has got to get more offense going in his matches, it seemed like he got dominated by finn,


----------



## THANOS

Dr. Middy said:


> Show was solid overall.
> 
> - Vaudevillians didn't really seem like heels here, although I think that was intended by beating an alleged "face" team in the Hype Bros. We'll have to see how their heel turn progresses.
> 
> - I'm not really sold on Carmella. I think she's popular thanks to Enzo/Cass, but on her own she just seems like a female Enzo. Her in-ring ability didn't stand out much in her match with Emma, and I think Emma would be fitting for the title shot. But the backstage interview segment was good. Also, Dana Brooke just doesn't look good at all with the caked on makeup
> 
> - Enzo/Cass seem like they're getting another title shot or something, but it feels like they peaked at the London Takeover, and they should have won there. I think it'll still be a cool moment if they win in Dallas, but it'll be kinda after the fact at this point.
> 
> - I can't wait for a Zayn/Joe match! Seriously, if given time this could be one of the best matches in NXT this year.
> 
> - Asuka/Santana gave us an awesome 2&1/2 minute match. Santana herself didn't look too shabby here.
> 
> - Crews somehow has gotten worse since he's adjusted to WWE style interviews. He's not bad, but not great. Meanwhile Balor gave a decent promo, although I think he has a long way to go in terms of improvement as well.
> 
> - Main event was a solid NXT main event match. Crews and Balor work well together, and everything flowed nicely. I thought the first double foot stomp spot wasn't done well though, as Crews did nowhere near the amount of selling I feel like the move warranted. *Not sure what the ending move was either, it felt like it was going to be something big like a brainbuster, but it was just another suplex. Curious if this is a new finishing move for him or not.*


It's called the Bloody Sunday. It was his finisher in NJPW.


----------



## Spaz350

I have to take a moment and applaud Graves. Dude is gold on the mic, in terms of banter with the play by play guy, heeling it up in spots, and in the case of tonight's me, actually improving the overall quality of the match itself. I thought Balor/crews really dragged at first with headlock after headlock, but Graves sold the chess match metaphor so well it brought me back in. Balor and Crews told a decent story in terms of psychology, and the commentary really enhanced it. 

I'd absolutely love to see Graves, or even Graves and Phillips, paired up with Ranallo on SD. Could be a real boon for that show.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

What's up with the dudes on this show keep on looking into the wrong camera when cutting a promo? And why don't they just re-shoot them/use the correct camera? It's absurd. Happened last week with Enzo (who actually changed the camera he was looking into half way through the promo) and then this week with Finn.


----------



## Dr. Middy

THANOS said:


> It's called the Bloody Sunday. It was his finisher in NJPW.


Oh cool. I never watched any of his NJPW work so I didn't know about that. 

Nice to see that they're letting him use it though. I like it much more than the Coup de Grâce.


----------



## TripleG

This week's NXT: 

- So a couple of creepy vignettes and The Vaudevillains are heels now? OK. Anyways, this was a solid basic match to make the VVs look good. They needed to bounce back from the losses they had racked up. 

- Nice interview with Carmella. I always like it when they take the more cartoony types and find ways to humanize them a bit. Bayley Vs. Carmella next week: Hope its good! Solid promo from Dash and Dawson as well. 

- Carmella Vs. Emma was ok and a solid win for Carmella on her way to the title match. 

- Gotta love Zayn and Joe's reactions to being asked about last week's controversial finish. Zayn gives a nice explanation about how he felt he won the match. Joe just scares off the interviewer, lol. 

- Loved the video package for The American Alphas. 

- Enzo and Cass get another win. We got these two, American Alphas on the way up, and Vaudevillains coming back and getting the win. Who gets the next title shot? It's nice to see contenders get built up with in a division, you know? 

- Regal's decision was about what I expected: Zayn Vs. Joe one on one for Number One Contendership. Of course it is the fair decision and of course Corbin wasn't happy, haha. 

- Asuka kills herself another victim. No surprise. Asuka continues to be fun to watch and continues to look imposing and dangerous. 

- Finn Balor Vs. Apollo Crews: Match was solid. It didn't quite have the energy of their last match, but still a solid effort. And Finn Balor working in Bloody Sunday for the finish....foreshadowing perhaps? 

Solid episode once again from NXT this week. They continue to build up contenders and characters for matches down the road.


----------



## They LIVE

Dr. Middy said:


> Oh cool. I never watched any of his NJPW work so I didn't know about that.
> 
> Nice to see that they're letting him use it though. I like it much more than the Coup de Grâce.


He's used the Reverse Bloody Sunday (called "The Ripgut Collection" in New Japan) in NXT, too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

That main event was damn good. Apollo Crews and Finn Balor really impressed me with this match.


----------



## The True Believer

Leon Knuckles said:


> That main event was damn good. Apollo Crews and Finn Balor really impressed me with this match.


Agreed. Bálor doesn't get enough credit for his in-ring work.


----------



## jacobrgroman

santana garrett looked good in that loss against asuka.


----------



## Genking48

How tanned were Enzo & Cass, shit looked ridiculous.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Carmella vs. Emma was not good. I was actually disappointed by how lackluster it felt. 

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T I'm sure you're happy about all the promo time Enzo and Cass are getting, but how many times can we hear how many dimes they don't have, after losing their 100th match before people just give up on them accomplishing anything? Their booking is the worst. 

I'm still annoyed at how they did Corbin dirty last week. He'd better find his way into the Takeover main event somehow.

Indy fans, who is Santana Garrett? She impressed me against Asuka as the clear standout of that match.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Opening match was... ok. Nothing really stood out from this match. Mojo still blows in the ring too, he can't even formulate a decent hot tag. Not sure whether the Vaudevillains are meant to be heel or not, which was seemingly suggested by the vignettes. Apart from the blindside by English there wasn't much heelish stuff there.

- Carmella's promo was solid, was good to get to know a bit more about her. This was clearly them attempting to build her character

- D&D's promo was impressive too, i'm liking these guys more every week, they might actually become the best tag champs in NXT history with the way they're going, in my opinion.

- Now, i hate to say this, as i was actually quite looking forward to this match, but Carmella v Emma was very uninspiring. The match never got going, the finish just felt awkward, and neither really looked particularly good. I feel this should have been about making Carmella seem like a legitimate threat, but the whole match just felt sloppy.

- Enzo and Cass' promo was ok, but it felt sameish this time around. No real point discussing the match.

- I was expecting Joe v Zayn to decide the number 1 contender, and indeed this is what we're getting.

- Very good match for the length between Asuka and Santana. A lot better than Carmella v Emma. Santana was very impressive in defeat, i've liked her work in the past and i'd like to see more of her in this environment as she's very talented.

- Great main event between Balor and Crews too. I think Crews should have had the upper hand for slightly bigger periods of the match but apart from that i've no real complaints, very impressive by the two of them.

A slow start but it ended very strongly.



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Indy fans, who is Santana Garrett? She impressed me against Asuka as the clear standout of that match.*


She had a stint in TNA as Brittany, and she was one of the more interesting wrestlers while she was there, quite impressive in the ring too, haven't seen much of her outside of that but i've heard many good things.


----------



## Geeee

The jobber Asuka beat up reminded me of Daffney with all her screaming!


----------



## NakNak

Legit BOSS said:


> *Indy fans, who is Santana Garrett? She impressed me against Asuka as the clear standout of that match.*


I discovered her when here in Chile Hugo Savinovich did a Wrestling event last December and she had a match against Dangerous Andrea (I also discovered her on that show). Even tho Andrea impressed me more, Santana was very impressive as well. I will watch her live again in April, when Hugo brings "Mysteriomania" featuring Rey Mysterio, Johnny Mundo, Bobby Lashley, Matt Hardy, MVP, Carlito, Robbie E, Ivelisse, Santana Garrett, Ricky Banderas (Mil Muertes) and fucking Pentagon Jr!

But that's for another topic lol.


----------



## Braylyt

Good episode overall. 

The women's division didn't do it for me this episode, eventhough that's usually my favourite part. Carmella is just bad, I don't wanna say horrible but that's partly just me being nice cuz she's Bayley's buddy, she's not good at all.. at anything.
Asuka is getting boring really fast, it's time she either cuts a promo or ups her acting game. We get it... you can take a few girlslaps to the face and then you win really quickly... yawn.

I liked both tag team matches, good thing they had VV winning since the Hype Bros are pretty much already a guarantee on the main roster (beating the Dudleys and whatnot). Enzo & Cass still showing improvement, I wouldn't hurry a call up because I feel there's so much more they can learn and do down in NXT.

That main event... damn.. Apollo is a sight to see in the ring, just a shame his character is so goofy. Having to face the most boring man in all of WWE didn't do the match any favours either.

Lol @ Balor still not giving a flying fuck about this title :lol WOAT NXT champ continuing to be terrible


----------



## DOPA

- Opening Match I thought was pretty good and the right team went over. Nothing special but solid all around. I actually quite like the pairing of Ryder and Mojo, I think if they had more time to team together they would make a good pairing. Mojo is still bad in the ring though, I hate his hot tag offense especially. The Vaudvillains to me don't come across like a heel team.

- Carmella's interview I thought was pretty boring...mostly in terms of delivery rather than content, it just felt very flat. Would have liked to have known more about the history of Baymella but revealing Carmella's wrestling heritage if you will was a nice touch.

- D & D's promo was surprisingly good. Not slick and smooth but utterly believable and said everything that was needed to get the point across. I really like this team, especially in the ring. Very Brainbuster like.

- Emma/Carmella match was very awkward and sloppy for me. They don't seem to mesh well or have good chemistry together. I think Carmella still has a lot of improvement to make in the ring as well as her mic skills. I'm glad the title match is next week rather than a takeover. Hopefully she can surprise me or Bayley can pull her to a good match. Seeing as they are friends they should have a lot better in ring chemistry than what Emma and Carmella had.

- Enzo/Cass match was okay for what it was. Just a squash to put them over. The bump the guy with the red trunks took on the outside looked brutal, that was a very good spot. I don't know why people are complaining about Enzo/Cass' promo work being stale when people still pop for the new age outlaws stuff. I thought it was fine.

- Wow, for the length Asuka and Garrett got that was about as good as it could have been. I enjoyed the hell out of this. Asuka was her usual awesome self but Garrett was seriously impressive. I really want to see more of her and not just in a jobber role, she deserves an opportunity. God I love Asuka, her ring work and her character. I NEED Bayley vs Asuka at Takeover: Dallas! :mark:.

- Very good main event between Finn and Apollo, I liked the beginning story with Finn trying to ground Apollo because he felt he couldn't match Apollo for speed and size, simple but effective. Apollo could have gotten more offense but this was a great showcase for him. Great way to end the show.


Overall this was a good NXT show, better than last weeks and I think next weeks has the potential to be very good.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I sadly have to agree with the Emma and Carmella being lackluster part. Crowd was NOT into that. At all. Interview felt forced, like she was trying not to overdo the gimmick but still trying to fit it in there somewhere and .. I don't know, it just did not work for me. But you know, back to the drawing board. That's what you do with that little amount of experience, get back up, knock the dust off, and try again. I'm sure she will.

BIG FAT ADDENDUM, it does NOT help that she's still stuck with a heel theme that doesn't liven up the crowd at all. The whole intro screams heel too. If a crowd is getting mixed signals, it falls flat. As we see here.


----------



## Tim Legend

Solid stuff... if not a pretty standard episode... what I find worth mentioning 

-Hype bros lose clean... huh... Villians are going back to heel with no cause... huh...ok... Zack Ryder is Emma's dude.... 1000X HUH... 

-Asuka vs Santana Garrett was pretty :Banderas for what it was.... an enhancement match that actually enhanced both women. Garrett aka Brittany from TNA is legit and hot... hopefully she gets past jobber status... she's already better than Eva, Cameron, Carmella. That sprint with Asuka was more entertaining than most of RAW... 

-Carmella and Emma was sloppy and hard to pay attention to.... looks like emma is back to jobbering... again... Emma you should have picked somebody higher up on the card to date... :lol :lol :lol or *me*... just sayin

- LOL at Cass and Enzo are "stale." At least Enzo changes it up occasionally unlike NAO used to do and it was still over as fuck most of the time either way...

-American Alpha... fuck yeah... 

-As much as I like Corbin... He still has a bit before he's truly ready for a Championship run... 

- SAMI vs JOE :mark: :mark: :mark: ... something to actually look forward to... hell yes that has MOTY potential for sure

-Main Event was good... really good even. Even though he doesn't do that much for me, Finn usually brings it in the ring at least and this was no exception. Crews needs something... Not sure... maybe a Primetime Deon Sanders esq. persona where he's like TO or one of those overpaid Mega Athletes. I dunno it would be something but he needs a character to match his dynamic move set. I liked the pace of the match how it picked up after Finn knew head locks weren't going to keep Crews down for long and they started throwing some shots. Fun stuff, liked the finisher too... sunday bloody sunday

I was wondering why the crowd felt lethargic but somebody mentioned it was probably the last episode in a series of tapings and they were burnt out.


----------



## RaheemRollins

Crowd was so weird there, really uninterested it seemed.

Balor was great in that main event. Shame he can't talk at all. I'd like to see him have a mouthpiece in a stable on the main roster. 

That American Alpha vid was sick

Asuka's great but she needs something set up soon. After London, nearly 2 months and it feels like with the Xmas break and all there's been too much of a pause and it's lost a bit of momentum.


----------



## RaheemRollins

Mojo Rawley needs to be put in the trash too.


----------



## RiverFenix

I prefer an implant/spike/elevated ddt over Bloody Sunday. I mean the kayfabe outcome is pretty much the same - dropped on your head, but Bloody Sunday looks a lot more dangerous to take IRL while looking less impactful as a wrestling move - it does look like a botched suplex, while the spike DDT can really be sold a lot more by the receiver as well.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

I debated on creating a new thread but nah. I was watching this week and I realized why NXT is so much better. NXT has a midcard feuds...in the women's division. When was the last time the main roster had a women's match that didn't involve the Diva's title? Now, I can think of one (Asuka/Nia Jax and Eva) in NXT and two if you include Carmella/Emma. This is how you should structure a show and make every match matter and credible.


----------



## Trifektah

Bobby Lashley v.2 continues to be boring as fuck.

Him and Baron Corbin can fuck right off. No future in this company for either of them unless they seriously make changes.


----------



## Stinger Fan

I felt like that main event could have been better , not that it was bad but it felt like Crews didn't get _that_ much offence in or have Balor in any sort of serious trouble. Still a solid show


----------



## em dubya

Marking out for american alpha, enzo & cass and asuka like its 1999 again!


----------



## Legend797

Personally I was a fan of how the main event match ended. Balor had him beat with the stomp, but just got this sneer on his face that said "Nope, I'm murdering this guy" and hit him with Bloody Sunday. I feel a turn is on the horizon.


----------



## Oakesy

I very much liked the show. I was a bit disappointed with the Carmella/Emma match, they didn't seem to blend too well but there was certainly good bits about the show.

I enjoyed the main event and liked Finn finishing Crews off with the Bloody Sunday, this could be heel turn time for Balor, especially if Sami is his next contender which I think he will be. Good show and looking forward to Sami v Joe :mark:


----------



## Tempest

Here we go!!!!


----------



## The True Believer

Hope to see Corbin back in the title picture soon.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Just realized Nia Jax is highlighted in the signature at the start of the show.

Ick...


----------



## The True Believer

"Cor-bin sucks! Cor-bin sucks"

:lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

Corbin makes a great heel, he's doing great right now. 

Also, still love the End of Days.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Oh look, James Storm is back in a tag team, and they are facing Hype Bros.


----------



## The True Believer

The Hype Rider is the best tag team combo finisher in the company right now. You heard it here first.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Bayley with the chibi wrestlers shirt! :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

Dr. Middy said:


> Bayley with the chibi wrestlers shirt! :mark:


kapaeme needs to get back to work already. >:I


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I actually dig the Hype Bros, which is weird, I feel like I shouldn't.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Good on Cameron for trying to improve by going to NXT, but I still find her extremely irritating.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

How the fuck does The Drifter manage to be on NXT every single week?


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Drifter might be one of the worst gimmicks I've seen in awhile. Nobody gets it, nobody makes any reaction towards him, and it just plain sucks.


----------



## The True Believer

Haven't seen Sorenson in the ring in years. Thought he retired cause he fucked up his C1 vertebrae.


----------



## Dextro

Drift away chant haha


----------



## The True Believer

Can't be said he doesn't get a reaction anymore.


----------



## King In The North

That Enzo and Cass/ Gable and Jordan was gold.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Am I the only one that doesn't really like Carmella that much?


----------



## Dextro

She's not a bad performer but she does seem really awkward when she does the mic intro.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Yeah, that entrance was super awkward.


----------



## Dextro

It always seems really weird when she says "My name is Carmela". She doesn't say it with authority like Enzo does.


----------



## december_blue

Spidey said:


> Haven't seen Sorenson in the ring in years. Thought he retired cause he fucked up his C1 vertebrae.


He seems to be one of the go to guys that they bring in as enhancement talent.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That subtle tease at Bayley/Asuka :mark:

Could be a match of the year if it happens.


----------



## Dextro

Annoys the shit out of me that we only get an hour of this and 3 of the WWE main roster. THAT is how you end a show. I miss the days when WWF ended RAWS like that.


----------



## Tempest

Now that ending was pretty awesome. I marked out when Asuka came out. :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I enjoyed that episode! The last two episodes really sucked a little bit, but that was cool. Good ME, and the ending with Asuka was great.


----------



## Cabanarama

Dextro said:


> Annoys the shit out of me that we only get an hour of this and 3 of the WWE main roster. THAT is how you end a show. I miss the days when WWF ended RAWS like that.


I think part of the reason why NXT is so much better is that it only has one hour to fill every week...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

That main event was brilliantly booked from beginning to end and made Carmella look like a star in a loss. The fact that Bayley didn't beat her with the Belly to Bayley is great for Mella. And the beat down at the end, Asuka save and Asuka/Bayley staredown opens up possibilities for a ton of feuds: Mella/Nia, Mella/Eva, Nia/Asuka, Asuka/Eva and Asuka/Bayley. NXT did more feud building in a 5 minute segment than the main roster did in the first 5 months of the Diva's revolution.


----------



## em dubya

Loved that episode top to bottom, thr American Alpha and Enzo & Cass segment was great.


----------



## The True Believer

That Crews promo had to be his worst one yet. Dude can't talk for shit. :lmao


----------



## Smarky Smark

Spidey said:


> That Crews promo had to be his worst one yet. Dude can't recite a script for shit. :lmao


Fixed


----------



## T0M

Yeah, Crews is god awful at speaking.

I don't know why this trend exists but so many of the guys coming out of NXT are softly spoken. Zayn, Balor, Crews, Neville, Breeze etc.

You might get a fiery promo every now and then but most of them sound as if they're reading off a piece of paper.


----------



## TripleG

This week's NXT....

- Baron Corbin Vs. Johnny Gargano = More competitive than I thought. I thought Gargano might actually win it for a second there. It was actually a pretty solid match, but Corbin got the inevitable win. 

- I'm losing my patience with the creepy Vaudevillain vignettes. They show them every week with no changes. I get it! They are mean now. Have them actually do something mean now, ok? 

- Hype Bros win a squash match. This was fine. It is good to keep the teams in your division looking good. 

- Bliss Vs. Cameron...nice squash match-ish win for Bliss. She seems to be getting better and better. 

- Enzo and Cass Vs. Jordan and Gable being set up....NICE! I legit lol'd at Gable's "Its 2016, an Olympic year!". Haha. 

- Elias Samson Vs. Jesse Sorenson?!?!?! Jesse was able to bounce back and continue to work? Wow, I'm legit impressed. Good for him. Anyways, the Drifter gimmick continues to not really go anywhere. On paper, I think there is a really good character there and Elias even looks the part, but it just feels like a slapped on gimmick rather than something that was thought out. 

- One of the things I love about NXT is that instead of just piling on rematch after rematch, they build to one, do it, then get reactions from the loser, and develop stories and characters to a rematch or into the next feud. It feels much more natural that way. 

That said, Crews is not the best natural speaker. 

- They've been building Bayley Vs. Carmella for week's now. How did it go? Honestly, it turned out well! I always thought Carmella was good, so it was ice to see her break out and shine a bit in this match. Granted, she was working with Bayley, but Carmella held her own in there and showed great strides. This match wasn't a MOTYC or anything, but it made me want to see a rematch between the two. I was actually half expecting a Carmella heel turn post match. Instead we get Eva and Nia being bitches and spoiling the good moment and Asuka being the hero. There are a few different ways they can go with that, but obviously the end game will probably be Bayley Vs. Asuka for the title, face vs. face. 

- Nice to close the show on a Samoa Joe promo, and kudos for referencing Joe's debut where he saved Sami. 

Nice episode of NXT this week. The main event was really good.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

SOLID NXT. I'm loving all the development.

Corbin vs Gargano was surprisingly great.

Baymella title match was also great, but I especially liked the post-match segment with Eva Marie, Nia Jax, and Aska.

READY WILLING JORDAN :lmao


----------



## Donnie

Awesome episode as per usual

Baron/Johnny was a fun match, and it was nice to see Johnny getting offence in and looking good whilst doing it. Oh I almost forgot HAIL

Not a great match for Bliss but that's all on Cameron being horrible, so there wasn't much she could do. 

The Drifter continues to impress, dude is solid as hell in the ring, has a great look, an can talk. So I have high hopes 

The Main Event was way better then I could of hoped. Bayely was amazing but she always is, but my girl Carmella HOLY SHIT talk about a complete 180 she was great hit all her stuff clean and the fans loved it. I hope we get a rematch 

DAT ENDING. First the beatdown was good and it's good Nia is being used as a bodyguard instead of being pushed as a singles star when she's no where near ready. BUT THEN IT HAPPEND ASUKA SHOWED UP AND I MARKED LIKE A KID from the staredown with Nia to touching Bayley's belt and smiling like a fucking psycho that was perfect.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I was so proud of Carmella tonight, she was impressive and with the way that match ended it leaves the door open for her winning the title in the future.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Dr. Middy said:


> That subtle tease at Bayley/Asuka :mark:
> 
> Could be a match of the year if it happens.


I am marking out like a geek just thinking about it. :surprise:

It is literally the only thing that is keeping me wanting to see WWE and not just entirely abandon it for Lucha Underground. If Asuka was on LU, I'd never watch WWE again.


----------



## Mox Girl

My Mum was in the room for the end of Bayley vs Carmella and the aftermath. She said Asuka was smiling too much :lmao I told her that's what she does  She also wasn't impressed with Eva's attacks lol, she said they all looked weak haha. She also wondered whether Carmella was face or heel, and I said she was Bayley's BFF, lol.

Great match between Bayley & Carmella though, Carmella is finally coming into her own as a wrestler, that was easily her best match to date. Loved the respect shown between them 

I hope Bayley vs Asuka happens at Takeover Dallas cos I'll be there :mark: I haven't read the spoilers for the upcoming NXT shows, so I don't know the card for that yet, and I don't want to know till it's announced as we go along.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dr. Middy said:


> Bayley with the chibi wrestlers shirt! :mark:


Need!


----------



## TKOK

pretty solid episode.


----------



## Razgriz

Rewinding: 

Samoa Joe is one of the best on the mic today 

Asuka staredown was amazing... they need to book the main roster like they book NXT

Bayley and Carmella was a solid match... it's obvious that Carmella needs more development though. She looked really blocky in some of the spots and wasn't smooth in some of their chains. She does have a decent understanding of ring psychology though... If they have her go to the main roster because Enzo and Cass are looking like they're headed there (They probably don't want to break up the Trio), she'll be able to work off of Becky, Charlotte, Paige, Sasha and likely also Bayley as well, so she'll be protected

I thought Crews was making strides in his promo work over the past times I've seen him... but this one sounded bad... very robotic with little emotion. It was like he was fed the script 10 minutes before they put a camera on him and told him to work it the best he could.

Sampson is finally getting a reaction from the crowd. Grave's commentary in this one was money. Dude had me dying. Nice to see a little evolution in Elias's style... though his gimmick to keep it simple and basic was still there If the crowd responds more maybe he'll show more. Hes really asking for the crowd to boo him by putting his finger to his lips and hushing the crowd. 

Jordan and Gable and Enzo and Cass had me rolling... probably the best thing of the night.

Cameron looked bad, Alexa couldn't save her though. Sooo many botches saved by the magic of camera work and editing. Not the worst match ever... but damn it was harsh. 

Corbin's ring work is evolving, dude's a great heel. I look forward to an NXT title run from him. I loled at "you have less moves than Cena"


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hats off to Baymella! Great main event and a testament to how hard both of those girls work their asses off.


----------



## HEELWarro

Frightening how bad Cameron still is in the ring. Been doing this since 2011 and hasn't progressed, at all.

Rest of the show was really good though. Lots to look forward to and some nice teasers for a few different storylines. So glad Asuka doesn't seem to be turning heel. NXT I'm sure are aware at her popularity right now. Interested to see what Apollo Crews means by seeing a different side of him. He just seems too genuinely nice to be a heel but maybe I'm wrong! If his promos were better he'd be practically shitting money out for the company.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I was really impressed with Carmella. Not just how she performed in the match (although that was a pleasant surprise), but how well she's gotten the crowd in her favour. The Orlando crowd wouldn't accept her as a face at all previously, now she gets cheers against Bayley, of all people.

The whole post-match segment with the ladies was money too. Loved, absolutely loved the focus on Bayley vs Asuka. It showed that Asuka's character is very effective, perfect tweener, just has to change the focus of her psychotic smile from time to time.

Glad to see Gargano on NXT. I'm dying for him to get a feud though, because I don't know if he's still a free agent stopping by for cups of coffee, or if he's an NXT Superstar now. Corbin is getting more animated in the ring, which is excellent.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I meant to post this last week but Vaudevillains heel turn seems a bit....subtle. They didn't exactly heel it up in their match against the Hype Bros.

Pretty disappointed with the crowd at the larger arena, they didn't really come alive for anything until BayMella were out there, oh and obviously they totally lost their $hit when Eva appeared.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

"Ready. Willing. And..."
"Cass"
"Jordan"
"Smacktalker Skywalker"
"Guys it's supposed to be my name"

Lel


----------



## jacobrgroman

nxt continues to look nice in places other than full sail.

corbin has gotten so much better since last year (not the first and not the last time I'll say that). he and gargano was a fun match.

nice segment between american awesome and team no dimes.

I kind of like samson and I want to continue to see him improve. he looked good tonight. that shushing of the crowd was a good touch.

real good main. carmella looked good tonight, too. I wonder if that has more to do with her just continuing to improve or bayley seemingly being able to get a good match out of pretty much anyone lately? I'd guess a little bit of both. also, I'd love to see a carmell/alexa feud.

that segment after the match was great. I think a potential asuka/nia feud could be pretty good in the future.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Corbin/Gargano was a pretty good match, it did what it needed to. Gargano's wrestling looked very nice, Corbin brawled pretty well. Could have seen that End of Days coming from a mile away though.

Not interested in the Hype Bros at all.

Bliss vs Cameron wasn't great, but it did what it needed to. Cameron needs to improve, she's awful in the ring, that clothesline attempt was dreadful. 

The Enzo/Cass/Jordan/Gable promo was excellent, all of the guys are charismatic, and the random shouting out of names during 'Ready...Willing...Gable' was pretty funny.

Samson looked very nice this week again. His offence genuinely looks like it hurts, he's aggressive, there's an impact to what he does. He's getting heat from the crowd which isn't necessarily a bad thing. Still interested to see where they go with him.

Bayley/Carmella was a good match, crowd got into both girls, shows that you don't necessarily need to have a face/heel dynamic to make a good match. Carmella's outside dives looked nice, and she didn't look out of place with Bayley. Well done to both of them. Post match attack by Eva and Nia was a great idea, though Eva no selling Bayley's save at first was very confusing. Asuka continues to impress in the little ways too, her mannerisms tell a great story (as do Bayley's), looking forward to seeing how this all plays out.

Joe proving as always too that he's very good on the mic, looking forward to seeing him v Zayn next week.


----------



## DOPA

- Gargano and Corbin had a good match for sure with the time they had. Is it me or did Johnny's tooth get knocked out by Corbin? Speaking of Corbin: phenomenal as a heel, he has improved so much over the last year and really come into his element. Has everything nailed down from a character perspective and really knows how to draw heat. Has improved a lot in the ring too. I want to see more of Gargano because he's a good talent.

- Hype Bros match was fun, they seem to work well as a team I think. They mesh well together. Still hate Mojo's hot tag offense....the double team finisher is really nice too.

- Man was that Bliss/Cameron match bad. Cameron is absolutely terrible in the ring, she can't even throw her strikes or do a clothesline properly. Bliss wasn't that great either but she's had pretty good matches in the past. This was a case of Bliss being with a fucking awful talent and not being experienced enough to carry her through it. I felt sorry for Alexa if I'm honest. Cameron should have been released years ago.

- American Alpha/Enzo and Cass segment was pretty funny. All four of those guys are charismatic and I was particularly impressed with the way Cass carried himself. That ending bit with Gable cracked me up :lol. In fact everything with Gable was pretty damn funny.

- Sampson squash was what it was. I liked Sampson's aggressive offense and he did well to draw heat from the crowd. I am intrigued but I hope he just doesn't have squashes every week.

- Crews promo wasn't as good as last week but I didn't think it was terrible. He can definitely do better than that though.

- Good main event between Bayley and Carmella. I have to admit Carmella has done well to get the crowd to accept her as a babyface after initially being treated as a heel. I think the booking and Enzo/Cass helped a lot with that too. Bayley and Carmella had good chemistry as I expected being close friends. The ending sequence was really great and I wish they got a bit longer to expand on that.

- Post match was good too. Nia Jax looked like a monster destroying Carmella but I HATE the fact Eva Marie is being tagged along in this. Get that talentless hack off my screen, she still has serious go away heat with me. That Asuka/Bayley stare down though :mark: EEEEK Please be at Takeover: Dallas, PLEASE :mark: :mark: :mark:.

- That ending Joe promo was very good which is typical of Joe. Nice simple build for Joe vs Zayn which should be very good.

Pretty good NXT show this week overall. Nothing outstanding though. Get Cameron and Eva the fuck out though seriously...


----------



## Mr. I

That was Carmella's best ever match, thanks to Bayley, but unfortunately she's just not very good. I don't see any sign she ever will be, either. People who have been there for the same length of time, or less, are well ahead of her. She has a place as a valet for Enzo and Cass, but I'm not seeing much potential beyond that.


----------



## TripleG

Shootin' 3's Like Steph Curry said:


> - Good main event between Bayley and Carmella. I have to admit Carmella has done well to get the crowd to accept her as a babyface after initially being treated as a heel. I think the booking and Enzo/Cass helped a lot with that too.
> .


Honestly, what I think turned the corner and led to fans accepting Carmella was the Alexa Bliss heel turn. We all thought Carmella was going to betray Enzo and Cass and go over to Blake and Murphy, but when push came to shove, she stuck by the guys that brought her to the show, so it gave her admirable qualities like loyalty and it also gave a nice little twist by having Bliss be the heel in the situation.


----------



## DOPA

TripleG said:


> Honestly, what I think turned the corner and led to fans accepting Carmella was the Alexa Bliss heel turn. We all thought Carmella was going to betray Enzo and Cass and go over to Blake and Murphy, but when push came to shove, she stuck by the guys that brought her to the show, so it gave her admirable qualities like loyalty and it also gave a nice little twist by having Bliss be the heel in the situation.


Yeah I agree with this for sure.


----------



## Tim Legend

NXT weeklies continue to be very hit and miss... this was OK...

Enjoyed: 

-Johnny Wrestling vs Corbin
-Possible Crews heel turn incoming?
-Bayley vs Carmella wasn't bad 
-Main Event Aftermath was fun with Nia, Eva, and Asuka
-Joe's Promo was gold and Sami's was ok too but they were short as hell 

ugh fuck:

-Hype Bros squash was whatever just to get them back to winning again. Again fuck you Ryder for taking Emma...

-Cameron vs Alexa was abysmal... why...why...why... why do they force this issue with Cameron, make her a valet again its her only hope for use... other than being gorgeous she brings nothing to the table. There are females in NXT who are just as hot but can actually work matches.... time to use them more....

-Sampson kinda bores me and I wouldn't totally honest if I omitted the fact it really bothers me he hasn't el cabonged someone with the guitar yet and probably never will.. so yawn

anyway it was pretty decent show with a decent amount of crap as well... pretty typical NXT weekly

I had a chance to attend this live and I'm glad I didn't at this current moment....


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

TripleG said:


> Honestly, what I think turned the corner and led to fans accepting Carmella was the Alexa Bliss heel turn. We all thought Carmella was going to betray Enzo and Cass and go over to Blake and Murphy, but when push came to shove, she stuck by the guys that brought her to the show, so it gave her admirable qualities like loyalty and it also gave a nice little twist by having Bliss be the heel in the situation.


I think Breaking Ground was the most helpful thing. Her, Enzo and Cass are playing stereotyped characters of the kind of people Americans love to hate, they're essentially heels. Enzo and Cass have the charisma to pull it off plus it helps that's who they really are but a lot of people can tell Carmella's acting. BG allowed her to show her personality beyond her character and turns out she's really charismatic and endearing.


----------



## Bullydully

Great main event. Great MARK-OUT moment after the match aswell with Asuka making the save, and that staredown with Bayley. HOLY FUCK How spectacular is a fued and match with these two women going to be?


----------



## Tim Legend

forgot this in my other post:

I hope to hell they don't turn Asuka heel... Keep her and Bayley strong as hell going into NXt Dallas and Have a clash of the Super faces match.... Hogan Warrior style.... that would be...

:banderas


----------



## Legend797

Baron Corbin vs. Johnny Gargano...Solid match between the two. Both Corbin and Gargano looked good.

The Hype Bros look better and better each week. I can really see them taking off on the main roster.

Cameron is awful imo. Like made my eyes burn awful.

I enjoyed the neck breaker finish in the Elias Samson vs. Jesse Sorensen match. I LOVED Corey's reactions to him.

Bayley vs Carmella was a really good match. While I thought Bayley was solid, Carmella was on fire in this match. Loved the finish. First time I've seen pin attempts get traded and one actually work. Post match was great, but did anyone else hear the screeching person? Ugh.

Bayley vs Asuka is going to be amazing!


----------



## Mr. I

Cameron is absolutely wretched. Like Eva Marie, she simply does not have the sensibilities required for wrestling, nor the physical intensity required (which is not even THAT high). 
She's never going to be any good.

People will say "she's in developmental give her a chance" but not every person becomes a good wrestler with time. Some people are just bad in the ring for life.


----------



## Deeds

Liked this episode, didn't love it, but liked it. The Hype Bros and Bliss vs Cameron put me off a bit, and I'm still on the fence about Sampson.

Corbin vs Gargano was a nice even match. The AA and Realest Guys segment was good fun as well.

Carmella really surprised me as well, I thought she would be just okay in this match but she actually looked really good, whether that was courtesy of Bayley or not is up for debate though, since her match with Emma kind of flopped. Jury's still out for just how good Carmella is right now.


----------



## Laquane Anderson

Asuka has GOT to offer more than, "Psycho Smile". Most ppl here hav been eating it up week after week for months but guys...Really? How long do u think one can push a story off...psycho smile. I understand she has a slightly language barrier, but I do believe ppl give her too much of a pass.


----------



## Geeee

Eva Marie brings nuclear heat, so using her to get Nia Jax over is great IMO. That ending sequence was fun. Lots of of squash matches this week but I did enjoy the opener and the closer and those are the most important.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Only one here thinking that segment after the main event was the best women segment ever? Those Nia/Asuka and Bailey/Asuka staredowns were NUCLEAR HOT. 

Also, Carmella impressed me, how many women have attempted the suicide dive?


----------



## RaheemRollins

Positives

Blake is hilarious. Him and Murphy with Bliss are an underrated tag team.. 
Carmella v Bayley was better than I thought and I love Asuka making the save. She's fantastic.. 
Gargano v Corbin was good. Corbin's improving all the time. I'd like him to be allowed mic time just to belittle others. 
Joe promo, I'm looking forward to Joe v Zayn. Should be a very good match. 
Graves is very good too, enjoy his commentary. 
Gable/Jordan Enzo Cass.. Thought that was a good segment, Gable is always great to be fair. 

Negatives
Cameron is terrible.. 
I'm just not enjoying Samson at all. Real fuck off heat type of situation.


----------



## RaheemRollins

Also,

Please put Mojo in the trash. 

The Hype Bros are the worst thing in NXT and life. 

Ryder is bad enough but mixed with Rawley makes it so much worse.. It almost emotionally hurts to watch them two.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Noticed Sign Guy in NXT, I haven't before. His sign- "Nia Jax is making Florida sink." Absolutely brutal. :lol

We're in a pussfied era where people are demonised for "fat shaming". There's feminists, body positivity movement, and this hyper-sensitivity to everything, to where if we actually catered to everyone's sensibilities, we'd all be robots. But this was funny as fuck. Good job, Sign Guy.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Laquane Anderson said:


> Asuka has GOT to offer more than, "Psycho Smile". Most ppl here hav been eating it up week after week for months but guys...Really? How long do u think one can push a story off...psycho smile. I understand she has a slightly language barrier, but I do believe ppl give her too much of a pass.


That psycho smile and that one segment where she caught Cameron's leg and then put it down all "we're cool", and then Cameron attacked and Asuka SO QUICKLY put her in that submission... That is what made me an Asuka fan.

Her wrestling in every other match has also been excellent, and yes that smile all by itself can go a long way. She doesn't need to learn to speak English. She can remain a silent character and do very well if they book her even remotely competently.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Enjoyed the main event from start to finish. The Asuka/Bayley staredown was great.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Ithil said:


> Cameron is absolutely wretched. Like Eva Marie, she simply does not have the sensibilities required for wrestling, nor the physical intensity required (which is not even THAT high).
> She's never going to be any good.
> 
> People will say "she's in developmental give her a chance" but not every person becomes a good wrestler with time. Some people are just bad in the ring for life.



The quality of the Women's division is going to be hurting for a little while if Bayley gets called up after Mania. Asuka and maybe Emma aside, the rest still look pretty green.


----------



## Razgriz

Once Bayley is gone, (I assume Carmella is leaving too.. or might pull double duty for awhile [Wrestle down in NXT and Valet on Raw shows]) You still have a decent set of girls to work off of. You just have to start building them. That said I don't truly know how good or bad the girls are, because they've all been getting squashed. 

Think I'm ready for an Emma / Dana Brooke split. Have Emma hook up with the rest of the Aussies and use her as a vehicle to get more time for Billie and Peyton.

Any person you pair with Eva is going to instantly get heat (Woman's a heat magnet... you want a new heel... just pair her with someone)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Corbin vs. Gargano was decent. I would have liked it to be faster paced, but it did its job. Gargano has definitely won me over in recent weeks, especially after seeing him live.

OMG, BAYLEY IS WEARING A CHIBI WRESTLERS SHIRT!!!!!! :yay









Alexa Bliss vs. Cameron was bad, but not the worst thing ever on this show. Cameron still sucks, but the right person won, so I'm not really bothered by it. I loved the Glitz Flip into the Sparkle Splash. It looked just like my finishes on WWE 2k16 @Lumpy McRighteous :lol.
















:sodone :dead2 

That whole segment was hilarious. Jordan sounding EXACTLY like Drake made it perfect. 

It's time for Elias Sampson to drift away ut. I tried to fast forward through his match, caught those chants, and fast forwarded again.

Now onto what I came to see, Carmella vs. Bayley! This was rightfully the main event. Lol @ the happy boy with the braces. Bayley made his day with that high 5. OMG LOOK AT THIS SPOTLIGHT!!!!!









NXT really knows how to make big matches feel big. Women's Title matches on tapings feel more important than main roster title defenses on PPVs. That was Carmella's best showing yet. I like how the finish didn't really hurt anybody. All of the pinfall exchanges put them on even footing. 

I'm really looking forward to Asuka vs. Bayley. It'll be interesting to see her take all of that punishment until she can't take anymore. It'll put Bayley to the test as the resilient champion, and put emphasis on Asuka's dominance. @Chris JeriG.O.A.T We talked about this a few months ago, and time's almost up!*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Legit BOSS said:


> Alexa Bliss vs. Cameron was bad, but not the worst thing ever on this show. Cameron still sucks, but the right person won, so I'm not really bothered by it. I loved the Glitz Flip into the Sparkle Splash. It looked just like my finishes on WWE 2k16 @Lumpy McRighteous :lol.


I heard that it was shitastic and looked it up on YouTube out of morbid curiosity. Sure enough, the claims were pretty much true even by just going off the little bit of the match that WWE uploaded. :serious:

Oh well, at least Alexa Bliss Thick was loved by the crowd and scored the pin by basically watching your in-game footage for tips. 8*D


----------



## LaMelo

If Alexa Bliss would have lost to Cameron that would have been tragic.


----------



## Old School Icons

I thought having NXT in a bigger arena for the NXT weekly episode worked well. 

Corbin dissing the crowd was excellent.

Alexa Bliss/Cameron was the worst women's match of the year so far. 

Jordan/Gable and Enzo/Cass interaction was fun. Want to see more of that.

Decent main event, Bayley and Carmella worked quite well. Was kinda funny they were trying to start the UK chants for Bayley. Leave it to us guys :Rollins

Asuka/Bayley must be happening down the line.


----------



## elo

Carmella did an awesome job of selling the importance of the match, she's still awkward in the ring at times....especially her ring movement but this was a worthy tv main event/mid-card PPV quality match, cool ending....something you don't see in the US often, counter-pin finishes I have seen in Japan a few times and it works when used properly and sparingly. Post-match was just awesome, sets up some kind of tag match I assume and then Bayley v Asuka once they've knocked Jax and Eva out.

Cameron v Bliss was interesting, these two seemed very amped up and it's weird to have a heel v heel match when it's for absolutely nothing other than to fill time.....is their genuine heat between these two? What was this match supposed to prove exactly? Whatever it was the match came across as quite reckless.

Samson please drift away indeed, this suck hole could cure insomnia.

Corbin v Gargano was a solid opener, both guys worked well.

Good show, nice crowd.


----------



## PeepShow

Catching up with the past couple of episodes before tonight's show. I know I said this the last time I gave my thoughts on NXT, but the Graves/Phillips pairing is so nice to hear again. They're by far the best in the company and should be on the main roster, but selfishly, I'm glad they're not. So many amazing lines. 

Graves: I can't wait till we find out who the #1 contender is ... almost as much I can't wait to watch Simon Gotch or Aiden English punch Mojo Rawley in the face.

Graves: I'm fashion-forward, Tom.
Phillips: You wear black...

Phillips: Graves are you S A W F T-ening your stance on Enzo and Cass?
Graves: There's a good chance I'm gunna punch you in the throat Tom. :lmao

Good shows though, especially the CFE crowd. Was really impressed by Santana Garrett. Hoping she sticks around. Emma looks like such a star with those shades too. Balor/Crews started out a bit slow and technical, but finished pretty strong. Even broke out Bloody Sunday! Corbin/Gargano was really entertaining as Corbin continues to improve. I thought for sure Gargano was going to win after that kick. Hype Bros are indeed the worst. Mojo using THE POUNCE pissed me off. Speaking of the worst, ughhh, Cameron. Fuck. Off. On the opposite end of the spectrum, feisty Alexa is the best. Dat ass. <3 The Enzo/Cass and Jordan/Gable segment was gold. So sick. Samson's character is trash. Crowd chanting "drift away" was awesome. Bayley/Carmella exceeded my expectations. I wasn't sure how well Carmella would do in such a big match, but she more than held her own. Bayley brings out the best in everyone though. Good match. I love how Asuka can just come out and not be physical or say a word and still get such a pop. That's a talent. Really looking forward to Sami/Joe tonight. Should be great.


----------



## Phaedra

this weeks episode is up on the player  for anyone in europe who wants to go to bed a little bit earlier lol


----------



## Braylyt

Did Cass' nipples get darker?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Deonna Parazzo's promo is pretty robotic, but she impressed me in the ring two weeks ago. YAY, it's Dana! :yay*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Legit BOSS said:


> *Deonna Parazzo's promo is pretty robotic, but she impressed me in the ring two weeks ago. YAY, it's Dana! :yay*


You could tell she was script reading so hard in that promo. 

But hey, she's learning and it's NXT so I can give her a pass.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Dana and Emma looking like they rolled around in Cheeto dust before that promo. Way too tanned.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Asuka is kicking the shit out of this poor girl right now :woah. Her transitions are still so smooth.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Poor Deonna got destroyed. 

Also, Asuka does awesome squash matches. Love all the transition moves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> Poor Dana got destroyed.
> 
> Also, Asuka does awesome squash matches. Love all the transition moves.


*
She does, but they told the story backwards. The match from two weeks ago should've replaced today's squash, since Deonna's supposed to learn from her mistakes, not regress.
*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> She does, but they told the story backwards. The match two weeks ago should've replaced today's squash, since she's supposed to learn from her mistakes, not regress.
> *


Yeah I was expecting something more back-and-forth there, but instead they gave Deonna no offense whatsoever. Doesn't make her look very good especially after a previous loss. 

Also Eva's face looks expressionless during that entire promo. Too much plastic for me.


----------



## Mox Girl

God, Eva piles on the makeup!! She still sounds robotic when she cuts promos.

I liked the Asuka vs Deonna match, even if it was a squash cos even Asuka makes those exciting!

Fun 8 man tag match to open the show too.


----------



## Braylyt

So the girl whose boney butt might actually hurt someone ditched the Rear View? Alrighty then...



Ah well.. Riley time:drose


----------



## Dr. Middy

So, what's up with that crater in the middle of Riley's chest?


----------



## Bayley <3

Great. First thing I see when I turn NXT on was fucking Eva and Nia jax.


----------



## Phaedra

Ambrose Girl said:


> God, Eva piles on the makeup!! She still sounds robotic when she cuts promos.
> 
> I liked the Asuka vs Deonna match, even if it was a squash cos even Asuka makes those exciting!
> 
> Fun 8 man tag match to open the show too.


she wears far too much makeup, she's actually genuinely a very pretty girl but that makeup man, too much. Maybe it's the heel look, i fucking doubt it though, she doesn't need it.


----------



## Erik.

Not sure if Alex Riley or Triple H.


----------



## Mox Girl

Finn, you're such a pretty man and you're an excellent wrestler, but your mic skills are still not great


----------



## Mox Girl

Baron Corbin, you tapped out in that match. You lost, get over it :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm not watching tonight's main event and I'm not excited for next week's. I wish Dana would heal already :grande.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Thought Riley should've gave Tye a beatdown after the match.


----------



## Mox Girl

When Samoa Joe's music came on, I was like "it's already time for the main event?" and looked at the clock and saw the show is already 40 minutes in, it absolutely FLEW by :shocked:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ambrose Girl said:


> Baron Corbin, you tapped out in that match. You lost, get over it :lol












*TWO PEOPLE CANNOT TAP OUT ONE PERSON!!!! Yes, I am bitter and salty about Corbin being removed from the main event again :side:.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

I get worried still every time Sami waves his arms during his entrance.


----------



## Mox Girl

Sami looked like he was having a seizure when he was hyping himself up, lol.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I appreciate that they aren't spamming big moves in this match.


----------



## Braylyt

Is anyone actually enjoying this match?


----------



## Dr. Middy

Braylyt said:


> Is anyone actually enjoying this match?


It's good, nothing special though.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL not again, both their shoulders are down :lmao Poor Drake, he looks so confused hahaha.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL not again, both their shoulders are down :lmao Poor Drake, he looks so confused hahaha.


Didn't expect them to do this twice, but I HATE the fact that they aren't on the mic or something. The live crowd has no idea what's going on.


----------



## Braylyt

Sigh.. that ending. I don't know what annoyed me more, how terrible this screwy finish was or the NXT crowd chanting "we want rasslinnn" when we're getting storyline advancement to set up the title match.
I love a good screwy finish but c'mon.. 1 Samoan arm over Sami's arm while his entire body was draped over Joe?:lol That shouldn't count for anything.




Dr. Middy said:


> It's good, nothing special though.


Yeah but it went on for nearly 20 minutes, supossed main eventers should be able to put on a way better match given that time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Man I really don't care about the NXT main event scene/booking rn. Just further reason that Corbin should've won the triple threat.


----------



## TempestH

Joe and Sami was a good match ruined by a shitty ending. How is it a "draw" when Joe's arm is like only slightly draped over Sami's arm while and Sami is practically using Joe as a mattress? Sami should've won by virtue of more of his body being on Joe than Joe's on Sami.


----------



## Braylyt

Sami is gonna lose at TakeOver because Nakamura's hair is slightly draped over his index finger


----------



## Deeds

I liked the match I'm starting to get annoyed by these finishes, I assume they'll have one more match, I am starting to sour a real tiny bit on the men's single division, none of it seems fresh anymore. Luckily we've got a whole lot of Swag and a whole lot of greatness headed our way.


----------



## Hurin

Fantastic tag team match, nothing else to say really.

Goddamn I love all these teams.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Thought it was a good show until that finish. ANOTHER non-finish to end the show, and ANOTHER scene of them all awkwardly arguing to end the show.

I guess this is what happens when there's month between your special shows, and you need to fill time.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Asuka impressed me again. She looks great even in a squash match. Her transitions are flawless. 

So is Asuka feuding with Dana/Emma still or with Nia/Eva or with Bayley?

The tag match was also fun to see. Some great teams on NXT now.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show: 

- Enzo and Cass and American Alphas on the same team? Oh that's way too much charisma for one foursome, haha. I have to admit though, I am not feeling the AAs Marty Jannetty 93 gear. Oh well, the 8 man tag was fun to watch with so many teams and personalities on the face side. Its nice that we don't get this type of match on NXT every week so it actually feels like it is kind of cool. 

- Dana and Emma being bullies to the new girl...yeah that was mean, lol. 

- Deanna Purrazzo Vs. Asuka = Yeah that went pretty much how I expected. 

- Alex Riley gets another match and Tye DIllinger actually wins for once! Whoa. I half expected Riley to flip out post match and beat the crap out of Tye, but nope. Maybe we'll get more character development our of Riley...or maybe they've given up on him again already. 

- Sami Zayn Vs. Samoa Joe for Number One Contendership = Match was good and enjoyable. I liked the counters towards the end as that got pretty creative. The double pin spot was better than what I expected, which was Corbin interference to cause a no contest. We still have controversy on who the number one contender is as the story continues. 

Another solid NXT this week. The main event didn't answer any questions but left the door open for more story to tell, so we shall see how that plays out.


----------



## PeepShow

At first I thought we were getting a Enzo/Cass and Jordan/Gable #1 contenders match. Kinda glad we didn't, because that hot tag and Jordan/Cass work at the end was top notch. 










And Jordan/Gable's gear was off the charts. Dana and Emma looked like they have spent the last year in a tanning bed. Looked more orange than Triple H in the prime of his tan game. Seeing Riley again was hilarious, especially after Tom buried him so hard. "We didn't even know he was in the building." :lol Glad to see Dillinger get the surprise win. 10/10 rollup. Deonna/Asuka was decent. Asuka's kicks are nuts. Not sure where they're going with Corbin now. Is this leading to a match with Regal? Honestly don't know. Fully expected him to get involved in the main event. Speaking of that, good match. I'm convinced that Sami's Blue Thunder Bomb is the nicest, most fluid looking move in wrestling. ALWAYS looks so perfect. Didn't care for the ending though and would rather have a one-on-one at Takeover, but if they settle for a triple threat, it'll still be good. Another solid episode. The two tags next week look must see.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I'm so over the men's main event scene; aside from the triple threat I can't remember the last time I watched a men's main event. Maybe Unstoppable? Until Corbin, Sampson, Riley and/or Dillinger get in there I'm going to continue not watching. 35 minute NXTs are where its at.


----------



## Stinger Fan

I really liked Finn's promo but for crying out loud, why was he looking like he was reading off cue cards? Look at the camera!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm so over the men's main event scene; aside from the triple threat I can't remember the last time I watched a men's main event. Maybe Unstoppable? Until Corbin, Sampson, Riley and/or Dillinger get in there I'm going to continue not watching. 35 minute NXTs are where its at.


Imagine Samson cracking Finn over the head with his guitar :banderas


----------



## Spaz350

PeepShow said:


> At first I thought we were getting a Enzo/Cass and Jordan/Gable #1 contenders match. Kinda glad we didn't, because that hot tag and Jordan/Cass work at the end was top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan/Gable's gear was off the charts. Dana and Emma looked like they have spent the last year in a tanning bed. Looked more orange than Triple H in the prime of his tan game. Seeing Riley again was hilarious, especially after Tom buried him so hard. "We didn't even know he was in the building." :lol Glad to see Dillinger get the surprise win. 10/10 rollup. Deonna/Asuka was decent. Asuka's kicks are nuts. Not sure where they're going with Corbin now. Is this leading to a match with Regal? Honestly don't know. Fully expected him to get involved in the main event. Speaking of that, good match. I'm convinced that Sami's Blue Thunder Bomb is the nicest, most fluid looking move in wrestling. ALWAYS looks so perfect. Didn't care for the ending though and would rather have a one-on-one at Takeover, but if they settle for a triple threat, it'll still be good. Another solid episode. The two tags next week look must see.


Awesome tag match... And that gif is amazing. Reminds me of seth's "mom made pizza rolls" gif.


----------



## CEEJ

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm so over the men's main event scene; aside from the triple threat I can't remember the last time I watched a men's main event. Maybe Unstoppable? Until Corbin, Sampson, Riley and/or Dillinger get in there I'm going to continue not watching. 35 minute NXTs are where its at.


100% agree. I'm still watching it but the tag team and women's divisions are far more exciting than the men's division right now. I think Finn's reign has been pretty boring. I didn't like another non-finish to end the show with everyone walking around awkwardly confused.


----------



## The Bloodline

PeepShow said:


> At first I thought we were getting a Enzo/Cass and Jordan/Gable #1 contenders match. Kinda glad we didn't, because that hot tag and Jordan/Cass work at the end was top notch.


Thank you for this, it was my favorite moment of the night!!!


----------



## Razgriz

Show sum up so far...


Corey's commentary this episode had me rolling more than it ever has in the past. Dude's been on point

AA/Enzo & Cass vs The Revival/ Blake & Murphy... Totally the highlight so far.... Holy crap did they put on a show. Jason Jordan has Suplex City 2.0 on lock. That overhead belly to belly looks fucking amazing everytime he does it. All the spots after the hot tag were perfect. Especially with both the hot tag guys getting pumped.

Dana and Emma probably cut the best promo of the night. Dana's so natural 
in front of the camera... she's gonna be a star.

Asuka getting monster booking is fine as long as the girls she's facing start to develop some offense IMO. You can schedule a squash, but still make the other person look good. Asuka did fine here. Though I'd like to see some weakness eventually.

Nice to see Tye pick up a win. Riley got buried...

Balor's promo wasn't bad... his soft spoken demeanor works... Though I would like to see him develop some of that creepyness that Corporate Kane had like he was holding off a demon in promos where anger is needed.

Zayn and Joe were great. The psychology of the match was top notch. Zayn still able to get off his moves but make it believable against Joe was probably the best thing about the match. You had to know some fuckery was going to happen. It's a way to further the plot and fill time till the next Takeover.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Really good episode this week. Loved the main event and the 8 man tag was fun as hell.

Not big on Corbin but the development of his character has been incredible. He's improved on the mic and upped the intensity of his character which is all he needed. Looking forward to see what he does next.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'd knock the fake tan off of Emma. 

Anyways to the wrestling portion... that Jason Jordan hot tag tho! Can't wait until the AA payoff for the tag titles!


----------



## AngryConsumer

There's not one person that can convince me that Alex Riley is pissing clean today.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

The whole reason I came to this thread is to say...

DAMN.

Ferrari girl with the porn acting is fine as all hell.


----------



## jacobrgroman

tonight's episode was just...kind of there. I mean the eight man tag was fun. loving nearly all of the teams in the tag division now. seeing asuka mdk deanna purrazzo was cool. I'm always glad to see dillinger and the ME was pretty solid although I totally thought this was going to be the 2/3 falls match but I guess that's in a couple weeks. it just wasn't as exciting as others in the past. which I guess says a lot about how good the episodes usually are.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Cool episode. The eight man was incredible.

I expected Corbin to interfere the main event match but I guess given the additional controversial finish this leaves him another opportunity for him to get more involved.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

One thing kept bugging me through the whole show.....The size of that red tshirt guy in the front row. He was taking up two...maybe three seats I swear!

Other than that a really enjoyable show. I didn't get the announcing during Riley vs. Dillinger. Is Riley supposed to be a heel now? Seemed like Graves was ripping on him while Phillips was trying to put him over.

I really like AA's new attire, it looks a bit less "Kurt Angley" and get's them slightly away from the Olympian gimmicks.

I actually didn't mind Eva & Nia's promo. There I said it. Eva didn't totally fuck it up I suppose is what I was looking to say.


----------



## 2Pieced

The more i watch of Enzo/Cass and Jordan/Gable they are going to have to work very hard to screw them up on the main roster, which probably means they will.

Both teams have natural charisma for days, there's no real reason for either team not to have been moved up by now but i'm kinda glad they haven't.


----------



## Count Vertigo

AngryConsumer said:


> There's not one person that can convince me that Alex Riley is pissing clean today.


It's entirely achievable if you know what you are doing in the gym, take the right supplements, get enough calories/protein and alternate bulking and cutting.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Pretty average episode in all honesty.

Opening tag match was excellent. Jordan's hot tag was again impressive, him and Cass cleaning house was great. I totally forgot about what was said last week and thought that it was Enzo and Cass vs American Alpha at first, thankfully it wasn't. Really looking forward to American Alpha v B&M next week.

Good promo from Dana and Emma as always. Good idea in giving Deonna a reason to have a rematch with Asuka too.

Asuka vs Deonna was meh. It was clearly done to put over Asuka as an unstoppable force, which is fine with me. Deonna didn't really look KO'd from the kick this time round though, not sure if that was intentional or not.

Dillinger v Riley was strange to have on there, and it's even stranger given that Riley came back with a very interesting angle last week. Nice to see Tye get a win though, he's been losing for a while now. Match wasn't all that great.

Joe v Zayn was a great match, it told an excellent story. Zayn is a fantastic seller of moves and Joe as a heel is great to watch, the aggression he shows is excellent. I can't say i'm impressed with the second screwy finish though, that same thing for the second week running is a little overkill. I'm really not sure where they intend to go with the title at this point, but that's a good thing to be honest, unpredictability is key. Corbin doesn't seem like he's finished, either, he seems intent on doing something, that's for sure.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Is Corbin going to retire Regal? :/


----------



## SAMCRO

kendo_nagasaki said:


> One thing kept bugging me through the whole show.....The size of that red tshirt guy in the front row. He was taking up two...maybe three seats I swear!
> 
> Other than that a really enjoyable show. I didn't get the announcing during Riley vs. Dillinger. Is Riley supposed to be a heel now? Seemed like Graves was ripping on him while Phillips was trying to put him over.
> 
> I really like AA's new attire, it looks a bit less "Kurt Angley" and get's them slightly away from the Olympian gimmicks.
> 
> I actually didn't mind Eva & Nia's promo. There I said it. Eva didn't totally fuck it up I suppose is what I was looking to say.


Graves does the same thing during Elias Samson's matches, he pretty much buries him while Philips trys to put him over even though Samson is heel.

As for Eva not fucking up, it was a pre taped backstage segment, she probably had to do like 30 takes before she got it right. But even what we saw was still very wooden and awkward, pretty much on porno levels of acting. Then again i've seen better acting in porno's.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Asuka vs Deonna was meh. It was clearly done to put over Asuka as an unstoppable force, which is fine with me. Deonna didn't really look KO'd from the kick this time round though, not sure if that was intentional or not.


I thought the same thing. It looked like she was blocking those spinning back fists too, thought that was going to play into a nice story about Deonna learning from her mistakes and fighting on (while still getting beat later, of course). Seems like Deonna was just trying to protect herself. Asuka is great, but her strikes look stiff as hell. You can't convince me that counter kick to the gut as Deonna comes off the ropes didn't kill. I said out loud, "That was like a baseball bat to the ribs!" and a few moments later, Graves called it a Louisville slugger. Great minds.



SAMCRO said:


> As for Eva not fucking up, it was a pre taped backstage segment, she probably had to do like 30 takes before she got it right. But even what we saw was still very wooden and awkward, pretty much on porno levels of acting. Then again i've seen better acting in porno's.


Don't tease me with the thought of Eva Marie in a porno. I really hope she goes down the Sunny path- but y'know, in 2-5 years instead of 20.

Really enjoyed this show. American Alpha with Enzo and Cass is a hell of a unit, and kicked the show off big. Asuka's always a spectacle. And the main event was very good without giving away too much- perfect for the weekly TV show.

Corbin's deal is weird. I've heard through the years (maybe from Mick Foley) that a heel just has to believe he is justified for it to work. But Corbin tapped, clear as day, and he has no rebuttal when Regal brings it up.

By contrast, Samoa Joe has a gripe in the main event. I noticed his left shoulder was up by the smallest fraction, and with his hand over Zayn, he has a real claim for being the winner. He actually brought that up post-match too. But they're such minor details that, even though Joe's right, it seems like sour grapes, since Zayn hit his finisher and had a solid cover, while Joe seemed just lucky.

I've read spoilers and know where this is heading, but I'm extremely excited to see it unfold.


----------



## Oneiros

Alex Riley really has a great entrance theme. They should give it to someone worthy.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Main event was a great match.


----------



## Crasp

TheAverageMuta said:


> Is Corbin going to retire Regal? :/


Unlikely as Regal just recently had major neck surgery.


----------



## Geeee

-Dana Brooke, Nia Jax, Eva Marie and that jobber chick all have the exact same cadence on the mic, which is a little weird.

-the shoulder on the arm Sami Zayn was using to hook Joe's leg wasn't down. Sami was screwed.


----------



## bonkertons

SAMCRO said:


> Graves does the same thing during Elias Samson's matches, he pretty much buries him while Philips trys to put him over even though Samson is heel.
> 
> As for Eva not fucking up, it was a pre taped backstage segment, she probably had to do like 30 takes before she got it right. But even what we saw was still very wooden and awkward, pretty much on porno levels of acting. Then again i've seen better acting in porno's.


It's really at the point where I'm expecting some kind of angle between Sampson and Graves. I've never heard him bury anyone before, and the fact that it's a heel makes it even more suspicious.

I suppose it's entirely possible that he just does not like him personally though.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

that backstage announcer alex reyes that dude used to be the ring announcer to some of the local wrestling shows i used to go to. that dude got massive heat from the crowd we hated that smug bastard :lol


----------



## TheRealFunkman

I love NXT but I can't be the only who things it's been feeling flat as of late..


----------



## BehindYou

TheRealFunkman said:


> I love NXT but I can't be the only who things it's been feeling flat as of late..


 I thought it was one of the more interesting recent episodes.

But than Zayne + American Alphas + Asuka = happy me


----------



## Oakesy

I thought this week was pretty average. The 8 man was great, Jordan and Cass were awesome at the end of the match :mark:

Wasn't a fan of much else and the main event getting another screwy finish was a bit poor, it feels played out already. I suppose they are trying to fill time till the next Takeover though. Corbin is serious as hell and I can see him getting involved in the next match, maybe causing another screwy finish :/


----------



## Tempest

JJ and Gable chemistry is out of this world.


----------



## Mox Girl

Corey & Tom were at their funniest during the Bull Dempsey match 

"Even nuclear reactors don't have cores this strong!" :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

The main event was meh. Eva did like one move in the whole thing and got the victory :lol

I'm more interested in Finn vs Neville next week :mark:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lame episode besides AA and BAMF. Ended skipping half of it. Did they show the EnC and Revival parking lot fight or reaction promos?


----------



## Casual Fan #52

BehindYou said:


> I thought it was one of the more interesting recent episodes.
> 
> But than Zayne + American Alphas + Asuka = happy me


Wait. What? I didn't see Asuka. Did I skip her segment? She was on tonight?

oh wait nevermind, responding to old post not about tonight.


----------



## Crasp

American Alpha were phenominal as usual. 

I quite liked the Bull/Ciampa match too - I'll actually miss Dempsey.

Crews/Biff was interesting. I don't think it was a "great" match but it was a curious affair.

Glad to hear that (I assume) Nakamura will be debuting next week?

I care surprisingly little about the NXT title scene right now. It feels like it's been so stagnant for so long.

main event was toss and I gave up and did something else.


----------



## december_blue

Crasp said:


> I care surprisingly little about the NXT title scene right now. It feels like it's been so stagnant for so long.


Funny, I'm in a similar boat. I find myself so much more interested in the tag division and women's division. The tag teams in NXT always deliver and they all bring something different to the table. And while the matches aren't what they were before, they really managed to rebuild the women's division in such a great way. The NXT title scene just isn't nearly as interesting.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Crasp said:


> American Alpha were phenominal as usual.
> 
> I quite liked the Bull/Ciampa match too - I'll actually miss Dempsey.
> 
> Crews/Biff was interesting. I don't think it was a "great" match but it was a curious affair.
> 
> Glad to hear that (I assume) Nakamura will be debuting next week?
> 
> I care surprisingly little about the NXT title scene right now. It feels like it's been so stagnant for so long.
> 
> main event was toss and I gave up and did something else.


I think it's Austin Aries debuting next week. I didn't read the spoilers but since Nak just officially signed this week and they're already taped up through March I don't see how that could work.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show: 

- American Alpha Vs. Blake and Murphy = Solid match. American Alpha keeps moving on up! 

- Joe Vs. Zayn 2 Out of 3 Falls set for two weeks from now. And I guess Shinsuke Nakamura is the big talent coming in that Regal mentioned, huh? Both those announcements are great! We got something to look forward to over the next couple of weeks. 

- The Drifter finally does something a little different. I guess the song and everything was okay. 

- Apollo Crews Vs. WhoEverTheFuck = Kinda dull. Apollo got the win obviously, but the other guy controlled too much of the match without standing out himself. 

- Enzo got jumped by Dash and Dawson. The footage was well shot in terms of looking like something that actually happened, similar to the Ambrose/Lesnar bit from Raw this week and it is a nice development in the story. Is Enzo hurt? We shall see. 

- Tomasso Ciampa Vs. Bull Dempsey = Bull's last match in NXT I take it? Meh match with Ciampa getting the win. 

- It was nice to get reactions from Joe and Zayn about Regal's announcement for the 2 out of 3 Falls match in 2 weeks. 

- Bayley and Carmella Vs. Nia Jaz and Eva Marie: Blah main event. Little surprised that the heels won, but I guess that sets them up as a threat to Asuka later on. 

- Next week we have Balor Vs. Neville. That's cool. 

Kind of a blasse episode of NXT this week. Jeez, of the four wrestling shows I watched this week (the other three being Raw, Impact, and Lucha Underground), NXT was actually the weakest one. That can't be right, can it?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NXT is just so meh rn tbh, I'm not sure when the last time I watched the show fully through.

The highlights from the show were

- Elias' promo package, this was gold.

- Looking at Carmella during her entrance

- Baymella doing the moonwalk

- Eva Marie's assets :datass

On another note, I wish they would really do something with Ciampa. He's probably my 2nd fav male talent in NXT behind Elias and the guy is just great all around, if they let him do some Sicilian Psychopath esque stuff like in ROH the guy would be cream of the crop rn.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

biff looking great in his match too bad his name is extremely forgettable


----------



## jacobrgroman

TheRealFunkman said:


> biff looking great in his match too bad his name is extremely forgettable


I imagine he'll get a wwe name soon enough.

they aren't going to do him any favors comparing him to golem and gillberg though.

I'd love to see a girard/ciampa match though. not sure if they've faced other on the indie circuit at all.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Not a great episode, but not bad either. Just there, which is typical of NXT weekly TV since Takeover London happened.

Joe's promo was intense. American Alpha were their usual fantastic self. And Eva looked great- and I mean that both from a physical attraction standpoint and her wrestling. Not that she was asked to do a ton in this tag match, but her movement and bumping was as fluid as I've ever seen it.

I thought Bull Dempsey was the drizzling shits as a monster heel, but I was starting to warm to him as a comedy face. I particularly appreciated that they were making a big guy a comedy face without resorting to silly dance moves as per usual.

So, this Christopher Girard guy is Biff Busick. Heard his name around as a skilled indy competitor, but first impressions are not great. First off, I've never seen a guy need a gimmick name more, his real name sounds like an IT guy. Not a great look, it's like Aiden English and Cesaro had a love child and shrunk it in the wash. He's got time to win me over, but I didn't like anything I saw from him on this show.

So, a debut/new signing next week. Unsure if Aries or Nakamura is the guy. If it's a live appearance, Aries. If it's some kind of vignette/interview, could be Nak, those things can always be put in post-production to coincide with the announcement after Fastlane.

That, and Neville vs. Balor next week have me thinking that NXT is gearing up to have more meaningful shows again. I hope WWE/NXT learn their lesson and never put this much time between Takeovers again. 2 months is fine, 3 months at a push, but 4 months is painful.


----------



## Crasp

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I think it's Austin Aries debuting next week. I didn't read the spoilers but since Nak just officially signed this week and they're already taped up through March I don't see how that could work.


Ah yeah that makes sense. Totally forgot about Aries.


----------



## J-B

Blake and Murphy are such charisma vacuums, Christ. Perhaps it's because they're in the ring with JJ & CG, I dunno..


----------



## Geeee

Kind of a bad episode this week. I enjoyed the American Alpha/BAMF match, although it was a little paint by the numbers. I like Gable and Jordan's finish but it does kinda limit match structure in a way because Gable has to be the legal man.

Samoa Joe's promo was nice but the rest of the show was forgettable and bland. Weird that they didn't tease more Asuka vs Bayley.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

This week's episode was pretty good in some areas, but nothing overly special or memorable. Crowd was a bit dead for large parts of it too.

Jordan and Gable were awesome as always. Match was entertaining, they didn't overdo any rest holds or slow the pace down too much.

Samson's promo was pretty good. 

Crews vs Girard was... ok. I was expecting a bit more from the 'New Apollo Crews' to be honest though. I barely noticed a single difference in him. Girard's uppercut was excellent and he didn't look bad overall, not sure what they're intending his gimmick to be though.

The Enzo assault footage was a nice touch. Always adds a little more spice to a feud. 

Ciampa vs Dempsey was meh. Got to admit, i'm going to miss Graves' commentary on Bullfit, always makes me laugh :lol

Joe and Zayn's promos were both great, Joe keeps on delivering in this area.

The main event was... not very good. Expected Eva and Nia to win to be honest. Aries will probably be the debutant next week, too.


----------



## Mr. I

Even though it makes sense to have a Takeover on WM weekend, the timing of Takeover in April following one in December is not all that great. It's too long between shows.
It's too close to December to fit a third Takeover in between, in February/March, but it's definitely too far from December because they've had to really slow down and drag out stories more than usual. Now NXT is slow paced anyway, but not normally this slow paced, but they have had three and a half months to fill between Takeovers. We still have a full month to go before Takeover, so the weekly show has been spinning its wheels for the last while.

When they're laying out the other 2016 Takeovers, I hope they plan the dates better, so there isn't this long gap they have to fill again. I assume they're looking to attach one to Summerslam again, yet fitting one in between April and August might bring that same issue.
Maybe go
Apri 2016: Attached to WM32
June 2016: Full Sail
August 2016: Attached to Summerslam
November 2016: Another foreign one, maybe in Japan or somewhere
January 2017: Attached to Rumble
April 2017: Attached to WM33

The August to November is thus the biggest gap there, assuming the Dusty Rhodes tournament returns, it should be easy to fill up the weeks there.


----------



## J-B

Did manage to get through the rest of the show earlier so I'll just add my thoughts below...

- JJ & Gable are too good. JJ is so good on the hot tag its fucking scary. 

- Blake & Murphy are dry. Very dry. That is all. Alexa is cool tho.

- I dig Tommasso Ciampa a lot, not so much Bull Dempsey. In fact I almost wanted to see Bull get lumps beaten out of him for having such a cheesy gimmick going on. Hopefully he reinvents himself elsewhere now though. 

- That Gollum guy was fucking intense, haha. I actually really liked the way they had this guy push Crews a little. Beats having Danny Burch or whoever come out and getting squashed by Apollo within 60 seconds.

- The main event was what it was. Don't get why they're still so insistent on using Eva though. Dana Brooke picked up her game drastically within the space of a few months ffs, why cant Eva do the same?


----------



## They LIVE

Damn, my man Bull Dempsey looked bigger than ever on last night's episode.


----------



## Certified G

Biff Busick is one of those indy signings where I don't understand the thought process behind giving him a contract. Here's a guy who has nothing that sets him apart from anyone else and he gets a contract, yet guys like Ricochet or The Briscoes were passed over. He has a basic look (though he's in good shape which 80% of the indy wrestlers don't seem to be), ring skills are good but nothing special, no mic skills to get excited over etc. I could think of 20 different wrestlers who would be better signings. Johnny Gargano is another one of those, if I never saw him again I don't even think I'd notice.. just a really bland and generic wrestler.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Certified G said:


> Biff Busick is one of those indy signings where I don't understand the thought process behind giving him a contract. Here's a guy who has nothing that sets him apart from anyone else and he gets a contract, yet guys like Ricochet or The Briscoes were passed over. He has a basic look (though he's in good shape which 80% of the indy wrestlers don't seem to be), ring skills are good but nothing special, no mic skills to get excited over etc. I could think of 20 different wrestlers who would be better signings. Johnny Gargano is another one of those, if I never saw him again I don't even think I'd notice.. just a really bland and generic wrestler.


Ricochet/Briscoes are already established so they would ask for more money. But they would be worth it imo. Same with Young Bucks.


----------



## Certified G

Leon Knuckles said:


> Ricochet/Briscoes are already established so they would ask for more money. But they would be worth it imo. Same with Young Bucks.


Ricochet had his tryout before he went to New Japan and before he did Lucha Underground. He'd only done DG(USA)/EVOLVE and I think some PWG and misc. indies at the time they passed on him so his price definitely wasn't an issue back then.


----------



## ADRfan

Booring episode and main event. 

Well next week there's Balor vs. Neville.


----------



## Laquane Anderson

Quite pleased with Eva this week. She was in character the entire time and although she didn't get much offense in, her selling was on point. She even continued to show "pain" while on the apron and crawling to get the cover on Carmella at the end. The is a big deal wen u consider how often even top male talent and 4horse women are pegged for not selling injuries. So...u know...good job Eva...It's the little things.


----------



## Oakesy

Thought this weeks show was actually pretty slow. I really enjoyed American Alpha match as always but the show never got to that level again. The Joe and Sami promos were good and the announcements for next week are good.

I am looking forward to Balor v Neville so much, should be great :mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron

Certified G said:


> Biff Busick is one of those indy signings where I don't understand the thought process behind giving him a contract. Here's a guy who has nothing that sets him apart from anyone else and he gets a contract, yet guys like Ricochet or The Briscoes were passed over. He has a basic look (though he's in good shape which 80% of the indy wrestlers don't seem to be), ring skills are good but nothing special, no mic skills to get excited over etc. I could think of 20 different wrestlers who would be better signings. Johnny Gargano is another one of those, if I never saw him again I don't even think I'd notice.. just a really bland and generic wrestler.


Wut? Busick looks like NOTHING WWE has to offer right now, he has that catch-can/brawler aura about him, like a Regal or a Finlay, I don't know how generic is that but it's great.


----------



## T0M

Just caught up with this week's NXT and thought it was dog shit, to be honest.

The opening tag match could have been so much better. It felt like Gable controlled 90% of the match which was just boring. I legit popped when Murphy nearly took his head off with that clothesline. It just doesn't work for me when faces control the match so much as it makes the heels look like geeks. I genuinely like Blake and Murphy and they were made to look quite shit.

Crews is fucking annoying, still. I wish he'd stop fucking smiling so much as well. Reminds me of face Sheamus and that is not a good thing. Bull - Ciampa was a throw away and the main event was trash.

I dunno, man. NXT feels off right now. Directionless, almost. I'll keep watching though because they've earned my trust over the last few years.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

The show was pretty weak last week, and not just because my favourite (Asuka) was absent. This week should be a lot better with the main event with Zayn.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Get Like Banks said:


> - The main event was what it was. Don't get why they're still so insistent on using Eva though. Dana Brooke picked up her game drastically within the space of a few months ffs, why cant Eva do the same?


Dana Brooke is a legit athlete and body builder, hired for her physique and athletic ability, even though she didn't have a big wrestling background. Eva Maria is a reality show model type, hired because she gave somebody a boner.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hadn't watched NXT for six weeks so I decided to catch up with it all yesterday, call me mad if you want :lol

Thoughts...

Women's Division has been by far the most interesting thing about NXT in recent weeks, good to see they are willing to give the likes of Carmella a chance, still don't think she's ready to be at the top yet though. The aftermath of the Bayley vs Carmella title match was great, Eva the wrestler as we know fucking sucks; however I'm quite enjoying her character side recently, she & the heat she gets cracks me up. The Asuka vs Bayley tease was worked brilliantly, as for others Emma really should be back on the main roster.

As for the Men what's with all these draws & controversy? The triple threat & Samoa Joe vs Zayn was decent but the endings to both matches were shitty. I've been really impressed with Corbin recently and I really think he should be number one contender, he has developed into a great heel, gets the most heat out of the males on the roster and he's shown improvements in the ring. 

As for others Apollo Crews needs to start showing something different, right now he is just a good athletic wrestler, his character side of things is a major problem, don't start showing improvements I can see him getting left behind. Finn Balor is still terrible on mic, while Samson quite frankly sucks.

The Tag scene hasn't really produced much in terms of rivalries and a number one contender; however Gable & Jordan and Enzo & Cass continue to kill it, they have been great.

The product as a whole for me is currently going through a sticky patch, quite a lot of meaningless matches and quite a lot of skippable matches in all honesty. It has been good in parts but it's also been bad in parts, but I have faith that it will pick up as we enter NXT Takeover Dallas.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Dana Brooke is a legit athlete and body builder, hired for her physique and athletic ability, even though she didn't have a big wrestling background. Eva Maria is a reality show model type, hired because she gave somebody a boner.


With a body like that, Eva's cardio has to be in top condition. There is no doubting Eva's athletic ability. She did sports all throughout her life. I think the main problem is that she was never a wrestling fan. She doesn't understand the business.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yikes, the NXT thread is dead. I don't really blame you guys since there's not much to be excited about. I did like Corbin ambushing Aries on his debut though.*


----------



## Mox Girl

You can tell how tired the crowd are, they're drained. When they go back to Full Sail next week, the energy should go back up.

They did wake up a bit for Austin Aries and the Corbin attack though.

I don't agree with Corey much, but I definitely agree with him on his view of Elias Samson :lol


----------



## tark1n

NXT tag titles on the line at Roadblock.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't agree with Corey much, but I definitely agree with him on his view of Elias Samson :lol


*Amen. If anyone needs to get the ut it's Sampson.*


----------



## Even Flow

tark1n said:


> NXT tag titles on the line at Roadblock.


Title change plz.


----------



## B316

Loved the Corbin-Aries beatdown. Aries' music is absolutely perfect.


----------



## They LIVE

Tom needs to get off the internet.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was a fantastic main event. The last 8 minutes were really strong, and both guys look good. Probably the strongest NXT match this year so far.


----------



## Mox Girl

Awesome main event  I knew it would be good considering Finn & Neville are two of the best.

Corey & Tom are probably the best commentary pairing in a long time, they bounce off each other nicely, plus they're funny to boot :lol

Oh, and lol at Eva & Nia's reaction to being told they're in a match with Bayley & Asuka :lol


----------



## Spaz350

I know I'm bound to be in the minority here, but I actually like Sampson, at least as someone with a lot of potential. Guy is expressive in the ring, hits his moves crisply and with some real nastiness behind them (his neck breaker has looked absolutely vicious at times), and honestly looks like a complete psychopath sometimes. His gimmick needs a few tweaks though. His music is awful, and if ever there was someone to enter through the crowd, this would be the gimmick to do it with. It seems really odd for a drifter to just walk down the ramp like everyone else in the locker room. 

Like I said, he's got potential. Not saying he needs to be challenging Balor and getting called up tomorrow, just that with a tweak or two he could be a solid player. NXT is hurting a bit for singles heels currently.


----------



## Razgriz

"An Eye for an Eye"

That's all that needs to be said... 

Future NXT champion right there


----------



## Razgriz

Nice to see Finn have more than basic ring gear for his non demon part of his gimmick. Makes him more marketable...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I've never seen Aries before but dude has more swagger than Neville, Zayn, Styles, Crews and Balor combined. I might not end up hating this one...

Corbin was fucking ferocious in that segment. Vince just call him up, there's no place for him in NXT and the guy has so much star potential.

Can HHH please sign Santana Garrett already? Fuck!

Hugo Knox and Tucker Knight is an odd pairing-- on one hand you have this sexy beast and then you have Hugo Knox as his partner.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

SANTANA AND ARIES! :drose


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

THE
GREATEST
MAN
THAT
EVER
*LIVED*


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts: 

- The Vaudevillains squash went about how I expected. I like squash matches, but I'm not really feeling the heel turn for the VVs. 

- Nice video package for Finn Balor. 

- NXT Tag Title match is set for Roadblock. Cool by me! Since when have they been calling Dash and Dawson The Revival? 

- Does Dana Brooke wrestle anymore or is she just Emma's heavy? Emma/Santana match was ok. 

- Austin Aries is in NXT! I was expecting it to be Shinsuke Nakamura, but I'll take A Double. It wasn't much of a debut though since he got beat to hell by Corbin, who actually came off quite well here. Hopefully Aries will get to shine later though. 

- Elias Sampson gets another squash victory. I hope they have a backstory lined up for this character or something more to him, because otherwise, The Drifter isn't really doing it for me. 

- The Hype Bros are getting focused now and going after The VVs who were acting all creepy and stuff. That was actually not a bad promo. 

- Neville Vs. Balor = Welcome back to NXT for the night Neville! Its nice to see Neville actually working a match again rather than just acting out the same paint by numbers match you see on Raw and SD all the time or even worse, getting crammed into pointless six and eight man tags. Match was really good and really fun. It was nice to see Balor break out Bloody Sunday too. There wasn't much point to it because just giving Balor a biggish win to keep him looking good while the story of a contender being decided on in the mean time. 

- Big Main Event next week with Joe Vs. Zayn in a 2 Out of 3 Falls match to determine the number one contender. The closing segment was a good closer for the show. 

Strong main event and the Corbin/Aries segment elevated the show and made it worth the watch.


----------



## THANOS

A-Double's debut was cool, and I love hearing his theme in good quality finally :lol. Corbin looked like a beast in that attack, and Aries sold for him well. I'm really looking forward to their match in Dallas.

That Balor/Neville match was very good and by far their best encounter in NXT this far. I love that Balor has re-adopted the Bloody Sunday as his finisher in NXT (1st on Crews and now on Neville). It's a much better finisher than the stomp and can be used on almost everyone (bar Show, Henry, and Kane).

I'm really looking forward to Joe/Zayn next week!


----------



## RKing85

Really like the NXT tag match being added to the Roadblock event. Will make it special. And something extra and unique for that event.


----------



## Mr. I

It's embarassing to see how skilled a wrestler Neville is here, then to see him be a jobber who gets to do nothing on RAW.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Hugo Knox looks like a main eventer on appearance alone. Has a nice drop kick too. 

Can't stand the Vaudevillians.

Elias is not panning out. Ditch the scarf and use the guitar. 

Main event was great. When Balor won the title this is exactly what I was expecting.


The Indy killer himself "Big Banter" Baron Corbin and A double fued :YES


----------



## jacobrgroman

was this both hugo knox and tucker knight's debut on nxt tv? figured their match would be a quick loss but it was good to see more developmental guys on tv.


----------



## Klorel

Haven't watched much NXT lately, so it's my first time seeing him (at least recently), Elias Sampson looks like a mix of Seth Rollins and Damien Sandow.


----------



## jacobrgroman

emma/santana match was good. I want them to do more with emma. maybe after bayley gets called up.

really good main event. sucks neville hardly gets to wrestle like that on raw/smackdown, etc.

really looking forward to the feud between aries and corbin.


----------



## AngryConsumer




----------



## jacobrgroman

oh, and I think little by little I'm enjoying what samson is bringing to the table

and I can't wait for that 2/3 falls match.


----------



## Jbardo

Awesome seeing double AA in Nxt and good attack by Corbain aswell. I'll get round to watching the main event in a while.


----------



## J-B

Dash & Dawson are actually really good on the mic. I'm a big fan of their delivery, it doesn't feel like just another generic wrestling promo.


----------



## Crasp

Why is Santana Garrett's theme just a strings version of Emma's?


----------



## Spikeman

Anybody going to comment Santana's theme is a violin Emma remix?


----------



## Count Vertigo

*Nice seeing the VVs get a W, they fell off WAY too hard after losing the titles.

Hugo Knox is my brand new fitness goal. Tucker Knight is everything they wanted Bull Dempsey to be and more, and is actually intimidating.

Evil Emma is turning me on. 

Santana Garrett :mark: Sign the fuck out of this woman WWE kada

AA :mark:

aaand they make him look like a geek fpalm

Samson is BAWS, intense as fuck. Fuck all the haters. Cutler seems decent as well, just don't give him Cena's gimmick please.

Release the Hype Bros. PLEASE. I cringed at the mere sight of them. Ryder might make a decent addition to the US indy circuit. 

Skipped the main event. Probably a decent match but it's pretty damn difficult to make a match blander and characterless than this one.

*


----------



## Old School Icons

A ho hum episode mostly for me but it had a couple of very watchable moments that made it worth watching. 

- Vaudevillains win. Poor Hugo Knox with that attire :lol

- Every other backstage Emma/Dana promo. Which was not to say it wasn't good but I feel like they need to mix it up a little bit and cut one in the ring

- Cass had some good words but... very odd that Enzo said nothing. Dash/Dawson I just enjoy them more and more.

Interesting that the Roadblock special will be a mix of NXT and WWE matches. Good idea I say. 

- Emma beat Santana. Santana is very easy on the eye but come on... what was with that theme tune? Violin version of Emma's theme, seriously :Rollins

- Robot Marie and Nia Jax backstage. Next. 

- "WHAT'S ACTION ARES DOING IN THE NXT ZONE?!" 

Austin Aries debuting was actually really cool and then OH MAN best moment of Baron Corbin's career so far. You see beat downs every week in wrestling but the way it was done and him throwing the shirt of the "mega signing" in William Regal's face was fantastic. Sets up a unexpected feud that I can get invested in from the off.

- Elias Sampson still doing nothing for me beyond his entrance. 

- Bro! You know it Bro! I know it Bro! Lets Win bro! YEA BRO! CHALLENGE BRO! Then we see the VaudeVillains with expressions that said more "I just farted LOL" than menacing. 

- Finn Balor's non-paint entrance looked awesome in a bigger arena. Looking forward to seeing a heel turn from him because that look certainly screams "bad guy"

Neville back on NXT brought back good memories of his fantastic second half of 2014 and rivalry with Sami Zayn. Unsurprisingly a good match against Finn Balor in the main event. 

- Looking VERY much forward to Sami Zayn and Samoa Joe's 2/3 falls match next week. Worthy of an actual NXT title match.


----------



## GTL

Good episode last night. Liked that we went straight into action without some contract signing. Vauds look better in heel mode now. Knox was looking sharp and very mobile for a big guy. A lot of air off the ropes back over English's head and the dropkick combo was good. Knight did what he needed to.

Dash/Dawson pretty good. Fit the gimmick well. They'll never be headliners but are the backbone of a roster

Emma is awesome and she and Dana make a natural team

Aries/Corbin beatdown was well done and camera work was perfect. Corbin is building his reputation well and a Corbin/Aries rivalry would work great. The indy/indy killer story could put the life back into the upper card

Samson restored my faith in his potential. The pauses in the action looked like genuine plotting instead of forgotting what he was meant to do like it has done before. Knee strikes and elbows look vicious. A couple more squashes are OK but he needs an opponent with the skill level and timing to work a longer match well. Ciampa would be awesome.

Neville and Balor were very good. Might be called a spotfest but they do it so well that it doesn't matter. Balor comes to life in these kind of matches and Neville is in his natural habitat.

Hype Bros? They are main roster gimmick and need to move there


----------



## Geeee

I had NXT spoiled for me by Facebook when "Austin Aries makes debut on WWE NeXT. Attacked by NeXT Superstar Baron Corbin" was trending. So I guess NXT is popular enough to Facebook trend but not popular enough to be spelled properly in the headline.

Anyway, that was annoying to be spoiled but I was still surprised because of how they filmed the ambush. Great camerawork in this scene. Baron Corbin is probably my favourite singles competitor in NXT right now. His character is very much on point. Hopefully his momentum isn't slowed too much by putting over Austin Aries.


----------



## Believe That

Can we get Finn Baylor on the main roster already


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Can we get Finn Balor in TNA already?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Excited to see Aries in NXT, being attacked by Corbin was an interesting way to debut him. Really enjoyed the main event, great performance from both men.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Enjoyed this weeks show

The Corbin attack was really good, he is getting better and better and looking forward to him feuding with AA

Balor/Neville was a great, why WWE aren't doing more with Neville more I'll never know and Balor looked good, I really can't wait for him to go heel though, debut Gallows/Anderson and we could have a great run of shows post Mania on NXT with Balor Club

I really liked the interview with Zayn/Joe to close the show - should be a great match next week and it was a nice way of ending the show


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Enjoyed this weeks show
> 
> The Corbin attack was really good, he is getting better and better and looking forward to him feuding with AA
> 
> Balor/Neville was a great, *why WWE aren't doing more with Neville more I'll never know* and Balor looked good, I really can't wait for him to go heel though, debut Gallows/Anderson and we could have a great run of shows post Mania on NXT with Balor Club
> 
> I really liked the interview with Zayn/Joe to close the show - should be a great match next week and it was a nice way of ending the show


Neville, imo, is the most underused guy in the whole company. Everytime he gets a big match, he ends up having the crowd eating out of his hands, but they never seem to capitalize on it. There's a part of me that thinks the name Neville doesn't work with the character, and people don't take him seriously because of it. He's 28, which is super young compared to some, so I know he's got a future, but when guys like the Uso's get time each week and he doesn't bothers me.


----------



## Braylyt

Great to see Corbin getting the praise he deserves and people turning around on Samson. Those two were definitely my favourite part of the show and I like being able to cheer for male singles competitors again.
Corbin who appeared to be a bit in limbo after getting pushed out of the title scene grabbed the brass ring and punched it around the arena, fantastic job.

I'm liking this new guy already, his short walk to the ring did more for me than 10 hours of Lego-building with Balor or Black Bayley talking about his family ever could.

Awesome to see Neville back in NXT and he shoud be commended for being able to carry Balor to a good match. Funny tho how every.. and I literally mean *every* good thing about that match came from Neville's side. Balor brings absolutely nothing to the table other than being the broomstick Neville wrestles.

Vaudevillians getting a win was cool, hope something else than a arbritrary title loss or stepping stone for the #1 contenders is in their future. Wanna see more of that Cutler guy too, he used the little time he had very well.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I noticed commentary put over that Finn had friends from Japan possibly coming here, interesting....

I thought Dash and Dawson were previously dubbed The Mechanics but they seemed to be given a different name during the Roadblock buildup. Great to see that match put on the WWE special, I wonder what kind of pop Enzo and Cass will get in Montreal?

People asking why Neville isn't doing more on the main roster, because he's a small high flyer and British! Hearing a geordie on WWE tv still makes me chuckle. He literally ticks none of Vinces boxes. Knox however at least has the right look.


----------



## Mastiff

Scattered Thoughts:

All of that patter about Bullet Club and 'the internet' really hacked me off. It has been bad enough with the 'Balor Club' titan-tron and merch. It's like, we KNOW it's going to happen, but at least let it play out?! What happened to dropping small hints? Like the jacket and upgraded ring attire, or adding Bloody Sunday and an extra hint of aggressiveness into his last couple of matches with uber-faces like Crews and Neville. Balor/Bullet Club/Proof already feels like a bit of a damp squib to me.

Corbin and Samson (with tweaks to his gimmick) could be mighty fine additions to the main event scene in NXT. Ever since Kev went up it just feels... dead. 

TGMTEL will raise the bar for these guys, hopefully he'll be involved more meaningfully than Joe has been for the past couple months. 

Santana could easily be the next big babyface of the womens division if they'd sign her. She has all of the attributes.

Enzo & Cass are awesome as always. 

The Revival just don't do anything for me. They are the most generic pair I've seen and if they never showed up again I wouldn't miss them. 

Knight seemed like he could be part of the Vaudevillains and make them a stable. VV are a great team but even more gimmicky than The Ascension, and if those guys got buried so quickly, VV seemingly have no chance whatsoever of ever getting over on RAW.


----------



## Restomaniac

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I've never seen Aries before but dude has more swagger than Neville, Zayn, Styles, Crews and Balor combined. I might not end up hating this one...
> 
> Corbin was fucking ferocious in that segment. Vince just call him up, there's no place for him in NXT and the guy has so much star potential.
> 
> Can HHH please sign Santana Garrett already? Fuck!
> 
> Hugo Knox and Tucker Knight is an odd pairing-- on one hand you have this sexy beast and then you have Hugo Knox as his partner.


Austin Aries calls HIMSELF the greatest man that ever lived. Take that for what it is.
Cocky isn't a big enough word to describe him.


----------



## Donnie

NXT TIME FUCK YEAH


----------



## Mox Girl

Joe vs Zayn is opening the show? I was expecting it to be the main event :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Is Samoa Joe the first Samoan since the attitude era WWE hasn't related to the Rock?


----------



## Donnie

This is going the full hour. Haven't seen a Broadway in a while especially in WWE so lets hope this is good.


----------



## Donnie

Joe playing the headlock game, CM Punk would be proud


----------



## Donnie

NXT has saved and rejuvenated Samoa Joe and it's amazing to see.


----------



## Donnie

Sami Zayn is the best pure face in wrestling


----------



## Mox Girl

How are they supposed to fit in that tag team match and appearances from Asuka & Bayley in this hour? :lol They're gonna have to run overtime?


----------



## Mox Girl

Ah, they just said they'll have to reschedule the other stuff to next week :lol Figures haha.


----------



## Donnie

Well that ruled. Too bad we are going to have to sit through Joe/Finn 2


----------



## Dr. Middy

Well that was pretty damn awesome. I didn't expect they would actually let them go the whole hour, but they did a very well planned out match with good highs and lows, and some great psychology. 

I'd probably give it a good ****1/4 or ****1/2


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

That was good. Always a strong sign that two guys are great workers when they can keep an audience engaged for a full hour. Not that there was any doubt with these two. Maybe it would've been a bit better if I didn't already know the result, though.

Hope Joe takes the title from that nerd, Finn Balor.


----------



## Donnie

Not a bad sendoff for Sami if that's what it turns out to be.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Donnie said:


> Not a bad sendoff for Sami if that's what it turns out to be.


I could spoil the match Sami is going to be involved in Takeover: Dallas, but I'll just leave it at that. :wink2:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Jesus tapdancing Christ that was the worst episode in the entire history of the NXT brand, even going back to the gameshow days.


----------



## Donnie

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Jesus tapdancing Christ that was the worst episode in the entire history of the NXT brand, even going back to the gameshow days.


Ok dude I know I'm going to regret asking, but you are always good at getting your point across. So please tell me why you didn't enjoy a match with multiple layers and psychology?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*They did a good job for those who didn't know this was coming by still putting over the other matches and segments scheduled for later. Amazing match.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Donnie said:


> Ok dude I know I'm going to regret asking, but you are always good at getting your point across. So please tell me why you didn't enjoy a match with multiple layers and psychology?


The work was so slow and low impact; I get they were trying to pace themselves for an hour long match but I've seen harder hitting Diva's matches than that. The psychology was good I'll give you that but that match would've been better if it was half as long with twice the impact. I will admit a bias though, I had 0 interest in this match before it started so that might've compounded the effect; If I would've read the spoilers and knew the match was the entire hour I wouldn't have watched at all. At around 20 minutes in with no falls I realized that this was heading toward taking up the whole hour and so I did start to tune out a bit. One day if I'm feeling bored and particularly masochistic I might rewatch it; for now I'll take back my hyperbolic statement and leave it at "that wasn't my cup of tea".


----------



## TripleG

Well, since the 2 out of 3 Falls match was basically the whole show, I guess that is all I have to talk about. 

Really good marathon style match. Joe looked like he was getting gassed by the half way point, but it didn't negatively impact the match too much. I loved that Sami won the 2nd fall with the Ko0ji Clutch. That is a sick submission hold and it should get him more wins whenever he locks it on. It was also cool to see both guys just breaking out all the best and biggest stuff against each other, and they managed to break out some cool stuff in the third and final fall. I loved how everyone in the crowd just seemed to get it when Joe worked over Zayn's shoulder with that arm submission in the 3rd fall. 

I was disappointed and surprised that Joe won as I thought for sure they'd do Zayn/Balor at the next Takeover, but with Zayn probably facing Owens at Mania, he might not be at TakeOver. 

The 2 out of 3 Falls match was still pretty good and a nice conclusion to the controversy over who the number one contender would be.


----------



## Mr. I

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Jesus tapdancing Christ that was the worst episode in the entire history of the NXT brand, even going back to the gameshow days.


Why do you even watch wrestling? You clearly don't actually enjoy it.


----------



## BrokedownChevy

I was expecting to see two other matches. I didn't really enjoy the first and only one. People are supposed to get interested in this and they deliver one hour long match? Unusual choice.


----------



## They LIVE

I'd love to party with these three.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ithil said:


> Why do you even watch wrestling? You clearly don't actually enjoy it.


Why haven't you put me on ignore yet?


----------



## Razgriz

I enjoyed the match... I did tune out at times but I believe I basically saw what I needed to. It's apparent that Sami needs to be on the main roster. 


I liked that Sami passed out instead of tapping.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

It was a good match!


----------



## SAMCRO

It was a good match but i don't think it should have taken up the entire hour. I was really excited and anticipating the show tonight, hoping to see Ciampa, American Alpha, Aries, Corbin etc. I got kinda pissed when i realized this was the only match on the card tonight after 30 minutes went by without a pinfall. It just sucks waiting an entire week to watch NXT and to only get 1 match. 

They should have just made the match an iron match if they was gonna take up the entire show and just straight up told everyone it was gonna take up the whole show instead of trying to be all clever and tricking everyone by making it look as if they had a bunch of matches set for the night and Zayn and Joe went on longer than they expected because it was so grueling and amazing.

Zayn and Joe was a good match but it wasn't good enough to justify an entire hour imo.

Also i'm not looking forward to yet another Joe/Balor title match, i've seen that already and it wasn't that good. Why couldn't they have just named Corbin the number 1 contender? He was primed and ready to move into the title picture, plus it would have been a new feud we haven't already seen in the last 6 months. Then they could have let Aries feud with Joe.


----------



## The RainMaker

The match was 3.5/5. Felt like they left some stuff out there.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I enjoyed it. it was a nice change of pace to the show.

I read the spoilers so already knew who won and that it was the only match on the card. I think the amount of time it took was justified considering the stipulation and the stakes. granted, yes they _probably_ could have snuck in a 7 minute vv/hb match, but I liked it the way it was.

at least now, storyline-wise we're starting to get pieces of the dallas card put together. two matches set. I imagine one or two more could be "official" by next week.


----------



## HankHill_85

I'm really surprised there isn't a lot more marking out over that Joe/Zayn match. It was fucking fantastic.

When people talk about appreciating the pure art of professional wrestling, that's a damn fine example to point to.

42 minutes, God damn! Served as a great finale to Sami in NXT, if he is indeed sticking around on the main roster this time.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Loved the match.
Didn't mind that it took up all of the episode.

One complaint though: 
Samoa Joe needs to be better at catching his opponent when they dive to the outside onto him. Sami did it twice in this match and instead of catching him and falling to his back, Joe just took a knee and let Sami fall on top of him. It made Sami's dives look weak.


----------



## SAMCRO

MrSmallPackage said:


> Loved the match.
> Didn't mind that it took up all of the episode.
> 
> One complaint though:
> Samoa Joe needs to be better at catching his opponent when they dive to the outside onto him. Sami did it twice in this match and instead of catching him and falling to his back, Joe just took a knee and let Sami fall on top of him. It made Sami's dives look weak.


Yeah i noticed that as well, it really does kill the move when you take it that way. Plus it just looks bad with Sami landing on Joe's back and him falling forward instead of backwards. 

I also felt that Sami didn't get enough offense in, Joe seemed to dominate like 70% of the match with Sami making a few small comebacks here and there but then being quickly shot down again getting dominated.


----------



## em dubya

It was a good match imo but a bit too one sided for me, it ended up fine though i guess with the primary aggressor winning.

I really didnt like how early zayn started walking around with wobbly legs though, and i was pissed i didnt get to see American Alpha, i look forward to seeing those guys all week.


----------



## The RainMaker

HankHill_85 said:


> I'm really surprised there isn't a lot more marking out over that Joe/Zayn match. It was fucking fantastic.
> 
> When people talk about appreciating the pure art of professional wrestling, that's a damn fine example to point to.
> 
> 42 minutes, God damn! Served as a great finale to Sami in NXT, if he is indeed sticking around on the main roster this time.


If you thought that was fucking fantastic, you have low expectations. I'm a huge mark for both guys, and it was very good, but not fantastic.


----------



## SAMCRO

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> If you thought that was fucking fantastic, you have low expectations. I'm a huge mark for both guys, and it was very good, but not fantastic.


Exactly my thoughts on it as well, it was a very good match but nowhere near fantastic or amazing. Now that tag match on Raw with Y2AJ vs New day, that was a fantastic match, one of my favorite matches of the year so far.

Joe vs Zayn was slow at times and was imo really one sided for most of it. Plus the match was nowhere near the level of Zayn vs Cesaro, not even close. Good match but not great.


----------



## zkorejo

Good match. It was a slow match but it had its moments. I agree with Samcro, it was definitely a good match but not really amazing.


----------



## WWE Lover 196

zkorejo said:


> Good match. It was a slow match but it had its moments. I agree with Samcro, it was definitely a good match but not really amazing.


That's the point. They won't be there in any shape or form. If they don't want them to win the titles right now fine, but at least give them a half assed reason for being there. They could easily put aside 10 minutes for Bliss/Carmella, let Zo and Cass do her intro. Have Carmella get the upper hand and Bliss run away and get counted out. Fans get to see the hometown heroes, they get the biggest pop ever and we get continuation on a feud that hasn't been resolved.


----------



## zkorejo

WWE Lover 196 said:


> That's the point. They won't be there in any shape or form. If they don't want them to win the titles right now fine, but at least give them a half assed reason for being there. They could easily put aside 10 minutes for Bliss/Carmella, let Zo and Cass do her intro. Have Carmella get the upper hand and Bliss run away and get counted out. Fans get to see the hometown heroes, they get the biggest pop ever and we get continuation on a feud that hasn't been resolved.


Maybe you wanted to quote someone else?!.


----------



## WWE Lover 196

zkorejo said:


> Maybe you wanted to quote someone else?!.


No I was quoting at you.


----------



## zkorejo

WWE Lover 196 said:


> No I was quoting at you.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/51365026-post96.html

Ah I get it now. This is your gimmick here. You steal old posts. 

:wut


----------



## WWE Lover 196

zkorejo said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/51365026-post96.html
> 
> Ah I get it now. This is your gimmick here. You steal old posts.
> 
> :wut


I don't steal them, I borrow them. Learn the difference.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Very good match, especially considering the time they went for. It was nothing that makes you jump out of your seat, but for what in many ways was an ironman match, it was a good effort from both guys. Was surprised when they came out straight after Regal, thought there was going to be more on the show, but apparently that's all being saved for next week. 

I'm not really surprised that Joe won to be honest, although after a clean loss to Balor in London, it is a little strange that they're rolling with that match again.


----------



## GetDown

Results + Videos: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/wwe-nxt-3-9-2016/


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Wow. Who's idea was it to book two out of shape guys with beer guts for an Iron Man match? I like both of these guys. Samoa Joe is SUPPOSED to be a fatso so I don't blame him, he looks awesome and is great in shorter matches.

Zayn looks old as hell after his injury though. His beer gut is very noticeable. He should try lifting weights if he wants to become a pro wrestler some day. He has excellent technical skills in the ring I admit. So does El Torito. Unless Zayn starts to try that thing called WEIGHT LIFTING, I don't see him goin much farther than losing to Kalisto on preshows for the US campionship


----------



## MrSmallPackage

JamJamGigolo said:


> Wow. Who's idea was it to book two out of shape guys with beer guts for an Iron Man match? I like both of these guys. Samoa Joe is SUPPOSED to be a fatso so I don't blame him, he looks awesome and is great in shorter matches.
> 
> Zayn looks old as hell after his injury though. His beer gut is very noticeable. He should try lifting weights if he wants to become a pro wrestler some day. He has excellent technical skills in the ring I admit. So does El Torito. Unless Zayn starts to try that thing called WEIGHT LIFTING, I don't see him goin much farther than losing to Kalisto on preshows for the US campionship


The troll is strong with this one...


----------



## J-B

It was a pretty decent match, I had it on in the background whilst doing other stuff but Zayn's gut was pretty noticable, lol. If Joe doesnt win the title then I really don't get why he'd be winning this match, especially when Zayn vs Balor would be huuuuge.


----------



## DoubtGin

AWESOME match. ****1/4 - ****1/2 for me. Looks like some didn't enjoy the amount of wrestling and the slower tempo, but I thought that it fit in very well here. Joe was a beast and Zayn's hope spots were well done.

That being said, I wish Zayn would have won so at the Takeover, Balor could have turned during the match with Anderson/Gallows assisting him. 



Spoiler: SPOILER



Joe vs Nakamura would have been great.


----------



## Jbardo

I would think that surely Joe is taking the title off Finn and dropping it to Nak.


----------



## Tim Legend

Exactly why you don't see long matches anymore... attention spans are for shit these days... It started "slow" because they knew how long they were working for its called pacing... would have made zero sense to go balls to the wall like a 10 minute raw match but I digress... It was a damn good match... thought it was a refreshing change and something you won't see often... Talking about a persons gut is pretty damn hilarious to me when I know most likely that person is fighting their stomach back to pound his incoherent message into the keyboard and wouldn't be able to even run the ropes in a ring...

I love how basic and generic trolls have become around here... I remember the days when they were entertaining...


----------



## Braylyt

MrSmallPackage said:


> The troll is strong with this one...


Doesn't matter when it's a 100% true.


----------



## Reptilian

Most boring match i've ever seen, and lol at Joe being #1 contender again.


----------



## Geeee

Why didn't they just have Joe win the triple threat?


----------



## Trublez

Was a good match, nowhere near amazing though. If Joe loses again to Balor after this then fpalm


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Did Asuka or Enzo & Cass appear? Or was the whole episode just that one match? If the latter, I'll skip this week.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Did Asuka or Enzo & Cass appear? Or was the whole episode just that one match? If the latter, I'll skip this week.


They went at it for the duration of the show. But you shouldn't skip it.


----------



## Old School Icons

Underwhelming but I liked this match though I feel it was wasted on a normal NXT episode. The crowd was so dead

They should have done this on the Roadblock show instead. 

Why? Kevin Owens costs Sami Zayn the title shot adding even more fuel to their Wrestlemania match.

I just can't see Samoa Joe beating Finn Balor at TakeOver.


----------



## Jbardo

Geeee said:


> Why didn't they just have Joe win the triple threat?


To stretch things out a bit with such a long wait before the next takeover.

Thought it was a damn good match. Surely Joes beating Balor.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Great match overall, but that first fall was so slow man, it kind of reminded me of the 2/3 falls match between HHH & Austin in how the first fall was pretty underwhelming. But luckily they built toward a good finish.


Also Joe has to win the belt. Balor's had it far too long...


----------



## coreysamson

If they go through all this booking cliffhanger trouble only for Joe to lose again then what's the point? Surely Joe will be winning the title at TakeOver.

Considering all the drama that's been given this Joe vs. Zayn program, the conclusion of the match had me feeling very underwhelmed. You could tell everyone at Full Sail felt deflated too. I was really hoping for that huge Zayn vs. Balor match for the title and I think Joe vs. Balor has ran its course. Hopefully their match in Dallas has a stipulation to make it more interesting.

The match itself was quite good. Wow, took up the whole episode, not used to seeing that! This is how a 2/3 falls match should be handled. Most of them these days are rushed with a match going fifteen minutes tops so it's like, okay, what's the point of the stipulation then? I like that this match was slower paced; it fit the circumstances just fine. I just wish the ending would have delivered with more flair.


----------



## 2Pieced

The problem i had with the show was even though the match was really good the amount of adds kinda took me out of the match, there was no need for that many when it's a WWE network show and they are advertising their own shows. No reason why they couldn't have a uninterrupted match for once especially this angle.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Bold decision with this weeks show and I applaud them for that.


----------



## Armani

It's crazy how some of you don't appreciate a great match. It told a story and it was a physical match, which is always a + for me. I guess it wasn't a spotfest match to be considered great for some. Maybe a second watch will change your minds, since I had no expectation for the show.


----------



## Braylyt

Match was good at best. I like episode-long matches, just a shame it was between these two.


:lmao:lmao @ the #1 contender tapping out


----------



## Darren Criss

I hope see an entire episode for Divas after Bayley be called up. Only Asuka, Nia and Carmella has a solid moveset/gimmick so far


----------



## Dr. Middy

So Bayley/Asuka and Nakamura/Zayn both official for Dallas.

Yeah, not sure how Mania can beat that.


----------



## Phaedra

This week is already up on the player btw ... don't miss the opening seg :mark:


----------



## Jbardo

Good segment with Aries that.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Vaudvillans/Gable & Jordan should have gotten more time, but it was really good for the 8 or so minutes they got. 

Also, so we also got Corbin/Aries and Gable & Jordan/Dash & Dawson

You got four awesome matches already.


----------



## Phaedra

I'm in love with Tomasso Ciampa. IN LOVE.


----------



## King In The North

Dallas is going to be an absolutely amazing wrestling show. Sami/Shinsuke, Bayley/Asuka, and American Alpha/The Revival are going to be great great matches. Aries still smooth as ever on the mic. Good episode this week.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Asuka/Bayley has the Hogan/Warrior feel. A truly special match of two fan favorites.

Aries is still THE GREATEST MAN THAT EVER LIVED.

American Alpha is still the BEST TAG TEAM IN THE WWE.*



Dr. Middy said:


> So Bayley/Asuka and Nakamura/Zayn both official for Dallas.
> 
> Yeah, not sure how Mania can beat that.


*Bad news there WrestleMania
*


----------



## B316

Great episode tonight. Imagine what Ciampa's going to be like when he's actually in a proper feud with someone.


----------



## BehindYou

That Chaos Theory by Gable


----------



## THANOS

Awesome show this week. It's nice to see everything finalized now for Takeover: Dallas. I couldn't really hear Nak's promo to Zayn, but his reveal got a good pop. They could easily steal the show, but they'll have some tough competition from Asuka/Bayley and Aries/Corbin.

That reminds me, Aries cut his first promo as a WWE/NXT superstar and knocked it out of the ball park, as expected. He sounded just as eloquent as he usually does.

I love the viciousness of Ciampa and it almost looked like he was going to use the Project Ciampa powerbomb lungblower :mark:, hopefully he'll break it out soon.

Other than that, I enjoyed AA/VV and the other matches.


----------



## Smarky Smark

BehindYou said:


> That Chaos Theory by Gable


I shrieked in horror when they landed. Glad no one was hurt badly.


----------



## bonkertons

Graves was awesome tonight. The whole bit with telling Phillips to shut up while Eva was making her entrance had me going.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

bonkertons said:


> Graves was awesome tonight. The whole bit with telling Phillips to shut up while Eva was making her entrance had me going.


Or him wanting Mojo on the Gronk cruise to end like Titanic.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

If Austin Aries has any kind of psychology he'll be the first indy darling I'll end up liking since Bryan. Why can't the rest of the jabronis you guys pump have as much character as him?


----------



## Bayley <3

There's no other way to guarantee I fast foward a segment than seeing mojo rawley. So so bad. Instant skip. 

Nakamura was hard to hear but crowd ate it up. 

Emma is good in ring but is never going to be a star. She's like Natalya, reliable to put on good matches, nothing more. 

I wish crowds would realise booing the oxygen thief known as Eva Marie is working for her. She's getting a reaction WWE are happy. Give her nothing if you hate her. Nothing kills a wrestler faster than dead silence. 

Seeing Asuka kick the living shit out of Eva was satisfying though.


----------



## Dalexian

Jesse Sorensen.... is like a ridiculously hot Orton from 10 years ago... Dude has the look of a star


----------



## THANOS

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If Austin Aries has any kind of psychology he'll be the first indy darling I'll end up liking since Bryan. Why can't the rest of the jabronis you guys pump have as much character as him?


Aries is probably the best overall performer to ever come from the independent scene. IMO he's better overall than both Bryan and Punk. He's better than Punk in the ring, near equal to Bryan, and is better than Bryan on the mic, near equal to Punk.

I'm surprised you don't like Kevin Owens?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

THANOS said:


> Aries is probably the best overall performer to ever come from the independent scene. IMO he's the best overall than both Bryan and Punk. He's better than Punk in the ring, near equal to Bryan, and is better than Bryan on the mic, near equal to Punk.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't like Kevin Owens?


I like Owens as a character but I can't take the short fat kid seriously as a threat plus I hate everything about his ring work. If KO was a commentator I'd probably be a huge fan.


----------



## THANOS

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I like Owens as a character but I can't take the short fat kid seriously as a threat plus I hate everything about his ring work. If KO was a commentator I'd probably be a huge fan.


Ah, I'm guessing you don't like the fact that he uses a lot of his moveset in every match? Personally I love that aspect of him, since it makes his matches unique and innovative compared to what we usually get. That said, if that was all he brought to the table, I'd lose interest. I love his trash talking, psychology and story telling the most about his in-ring style and is what made his matches with Zayn, Balor, Cena, etc so good.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*YEAOH!*


----------



## PeepShow

Damn, this was a fun show. Possibly my favorite episode of NXT this year. If not, it's definitely top two or three. Great build towards Takeover with so many things accomplished tonight. I liked the match last week between Zayn and Joe, but having one match on the show and NOTHING else kind of made it feel like a drag. 

Seeing Nakamura on WWE TV, even if it was via satellite, is incredible. Can't wait for that match. Hype Bros are trash. Nothing new there. Seeing Sorensen on NXT was a bit of a shocker. Was this his first match? Regardless, good to see Ciampa getting more time and wins. Corey comparing Eva to a baby deer about to be eaten by a crocodile in Asuka was so brilliant. :lol Jordan and Gable becoming number one contenders is so fantastic. Been waiting for them to win the titles forever now. The pop they're going to get in Dallas when they win them is going to be nuts. 

This card is unreal. Balor/Joe II, Bayley/Asuka, American Alpha/Revival, Zayn/Nakamura, Aries/Corbin. Holy shit, NXT Dallas is going to be amazing. And you better believe I'm getting a ticket to that show. I don't care what I have to pay. If I had any complaint at all, it would have to be that there's almost a LACK of talent being unused. So many names, particularly in the women's division without anything. Obviously they could add some stuff, but as of now there's no Emma, Dana, Alexa, Eva, Nia, Carmella, etc. Also no Apollo Crews, which I find kind of odd.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

So Deanna Perrazo... Whose ideas was it to put "DP" on her butt... Am I the only one perverted enough to understand the implication there? If her gimmick is DP, this girl is definitely going places in the biz!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

JamJamGigolo said:


> So Deanna Perrazo... Whose ideas was it to put "DP" on her butt... Am I the only one perverted enough to understand the implication there? If her gimmick is DP, this girl is definitely going places in the biz!


Hey, I'm down. But we'll we need to see much more character development.



As for the show, honestly, apart from the Zayn/Regal/Nakamura moment, this a was a meh show.

Generic women's match.

Worst tag team in NXT against future TNA tag champs.

Ciampa not hitting his finish on broken neck mcgee.

Boring women's tag match.

Aries promo, which while delivered well, really said nothing.

Worst main event in months. Wrong team won as well.

Meh overall.


----------



## THANOS

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Hey, I'm down. But we'll we need to see much more character development.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the show, honestly, apart from the Zayn/Regal/Nakamura moment, this a was a meh show.
> 
> Generic women's match.
> 
> Worst tag team in NXT against future TNA tag champs.
> 
> Ciampa not hitting his finish on broken neck mcgee.
> 
> Boring women's tag match.
> 
> Aries promo, which while delivered well, really said nothing.
> 
> Worst main event in months. Wrong team won as well.
> 
> Meh overall.


I think this might be the first ever that you and I have disagreed on something :lol. I guess there's a first for everything.


----------



## SonnenChael

I like Bayley but she looks sometimes like she's gonna cry in the ring for no perticular reason.
Also: Hyped on YEAOH!


----------



## FlynnerMcGee

Takeover Dallas is gonna drop a giant turd on WM.

Oh, and Asuka/Emma rematch next week. Hell yeah!


----------



## Restomaniac

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If Austin Aries has any kind of psychology he'll be the first indy darling I'll end up liking since Bryan. Why can't the rest of the jabronis you guys pump have as much character as him?


Honestly he is the total package all he lacks is height. Seriously put a foot on him and he is Vince's wet dream.
He can go like a high flyer, he can do ground work, he can do technical, he is stacked full of attitude, he is great on the stick. He calls HIMSELF the greatest man who ever lived for a reason.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Really enjoyed the main parts of this week's show.

Zayn/Nakamura will be incredible, the influx of talent into the WWE recently is ridiculous.

Hype Bros still get no love from me. 

Emma vs Deonna wasn't much. Purrazzo has not been impressive at all IMO, she just looks so awkward.

Ciampa's match was alright, his ring work is crisp.

Bayley and Asuka vs Eva and Nia wasn't much as a match but it told a good story. Did enjoy Asuka kicking the hell out of Eva to be honest :lol Bayley vs Asuka should be awesome.

Aries' promo was AWESOME, his delivery is amazing, he's still as good at talking as i remember him, looking forward to seeing him in Dallas.

Finally, the main event was really fun to watch, both teams had their moments, but the highlight was that Chaos Theory from Gable, that looked BRUTAL, nice change to the formula for the match too, delaying the tag finisher from Jordan and Gable for a little while. American Alpha never fail to impress, and i really hope they bag the tag titles in Dallas.


----------



## BehindYou

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Really enjoyed the main parts of this week's show.
> 
> Zayn/Nakamura will be incredible, the influx of talent into the WWE recently is ridiculous.
> 
> Hype Bros still get no love from me.
> 
> Emma vs Deonna wasn't much. Purrazzo has not been impressive at all IMO, she just looks so awkward.
> 
> Ciampa's match was alright, his ring work is crisp.
> 
> Bayley and Asuka vs Eva and Nia wasn't much as a match but it told a good story. Did enjoy Asuka kicking the hell out of Eva to be honest :lol Bayley vs Asuka should be awesome.
> 
> Aries' promo was AWESOME, his delivery is amazing, he's still as good at talking as i remember him, looking forward to seeing him in Dallas.
> 
> Finally, the main event was really fun to watch, both teams had their moments, but the highlight was that Chaos Theory from Gable, that looked BRUTAL, *nice change to the formula for the match too, delaying the tag finisher from Jordan and Gable for a little while.* American Alpha never fail to impress, and i really hope they bag the tag titles in Dallas.


 I hope they continue doing this and mix it up a bit more, I don't think a tag team should have all their wins off the back of the 2 man finisher... just seems too choreographed.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

BehindYou said:


> I hope they continue doing this and mix it up a bit more, I don't think a tag team should have all their wins off the back of the 2 man finisher... just seems too choreographed.


Yeah, you're right. That's the only real gripe i have with the team right now, they only really have one way to end a match, neither of them have an established individual finisher (Though the Chaos Theory could easily work as Gable's), and it requires a very specific setup to work. It'd be nice to see a little bit of variation.


----------



## J-B

I don't think I've ever watched a Hype Bros match or promo since they got together. Both guys suck and that's about it really. 

Asuka's moment better come at Dallas kada


----------



## Bearodactyl

I can't wait for Zayn v Nakamura. I honestly, truly can't. My expectations for it and Bayley v Asuka are through the roof. 


Also, I feel like at the very least Eva Marie deserves some props for her selling as of late. She's come leaps and bounds from her humble beginnings.

:bearo


----------



## Mr. I

Bearodactyl said:


> I can't wait for Zayn v Nakamura. I honestly, truly can't. My expectations for it and Bayley v Asuka are through the roof.
> 
> 
> Also, I feel like at the very least Eva Marie deserves some props for her selling as of late. She's come leaps and bounds from her humble beginnings.
> 
> :bearo


Her selling in the tag team match was fucking awful.

Did you see her "sell" of that leg drop, or the kick Asuka did at the end of the match? She was wretched.


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> Her selling in the tag team match was fucking awful.
> 
> Did you see her "sell" of that leg drop, or the kick Asuka did at the end of the match? She was wretched.


I agree. A leap from putrid to terrible doesn't deserve a coming out party imo :lol.


----------



## Old School Icons

Much more to talk about on NXT this week after the Joe/Zayn domination on the previous episode.

- Can't say I was "marking out" for the Nakamura/Zayn announcement as I don't really know him beyond what is said in the news feeds. However I am glad Sami Zayn appears to be getting a TakeOver send off. He has been a big part of NXT's growth over the past couple of years and has had some brilliant matches in his time at Full Sail.

- Watched the Hype Bros match on audio only and did something else. Worth it for Corey Graves commentary on them. 

- Seeing Arnold and Triple H together gave me fond memories of this. 









- Emma/Dana doing their thing with Deonna was fine. I hope Emma does win the title some day. Watching her grow into this egotistical character has been so much fun over the past year. 

Deonna is a good looking chick but pretty bland character wise so far but early days for her so that's all I can really say at this point.

- Ciampo Vs Randy Orton JR was forgettable squash fair. 

- Corey Graves heel act with being in love with Eva Marie is hilarious. :lol 

Watching Asuka demolishing Eva Marie equally so. Enjoyed the match more for the atmosphere it generated than the limited contest itself. Bayley defending against Asuka at TakeOver, VERY excited about the prospect of that match. 

- Good promo from Austin Aries, think he will be a solid addition to the NXT roster. Corbin Vs Aries is a match to look forward to.

- AA the new number #1 contenders for the tag titles! Genuinely epic moment when Gable did that rolling suplex. 

Should be one hell of a match between Dash/Dawson and these two at TakeOver, potentially the greatest tag team title match in NXT history. 

-

A good episode because a lot of meaningful things happened to set up the TakeOver which really is shaping up to be an awesome show!


----------



## CoolGuy45

I usually don't watch weekly, just Takeover specials, but I checked out American Alpha vs Vaudevillains. Awesome match. AA are great and Chad Gable has to be the fastest rising talent in wrestling today. He's come so far in a small amount of time. The guy is a future star for sure.


----------



## alexcoati

Old School Icons said:


> - Corey Graves heel act with being in love with Eva Marie is hilarious.


That was the funniest thing, when he tried to shut up Philipps like 3 or 4 times hahahaha. He's getting great at commentary imo.
Can anybody tell me what happened to Rich Brennan btw?


----------



## King In The North

No one has really mentioned this yet, but Simon Gotch is a real talent. Trading holds with Gable early was awesome. He's an interesting talent.

As far as Aries in the ring, he's vicious. Submission game, brawling, high flying, he's got it all. He's gonna make Corbin with their match.


----------



## elo

Graves was GOATing it up during that divas tag match, probably the most entertaining commentary since Black Snow/Chet Lemon on TNA however many years ago that was tbh.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Watching NXT right after LU is becoming a chore. :cry


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

THANOS said:


> I think this might be the first ever that you and I have disagreed on something :lol. I guess there's a first for everything.


Are you saying you _don't_ want to see Deanna perazzo's 'DP' character development?


----------



## blackholeson

I know they are both in a tag team, but can I get a 20 minute match with Gotch vs Gable? Damn, those two are amazing together in the ring.


----------



## SiON

Anybody else think that from a pure wrestling stand point the WWE has something special with Chad Gable that they haven't had in a long while. True believability in a little man.

A lot of people would say he's too small and while that's true given the WWE track record his pure wrestling and in ring talent lends itself to a believability that he can beat anybody.

Jason Jordan is a future star also just has to work on that charisma a little but being with Gable has helped that a touch.

** DBry not withstanding he has kinda paved the way for Gable


----------



## THANOS

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Are you saying you _don't_ want to see Deanna perazzo's 'DP' character development?


Well THAT would be funny :lol, but I mean that I enjoyed everything you disliked or were meh on!


----------



## Darren Criss

If (Emma) Bayley and Carmella are going to the main roster after WM, NXT Women's Division will be a mess

Asuka is great, but she will be carrying the division by herself. Nia and Alexa are green, Eva sucks, Alyah and Liv are rookies, Billie and Peyton are jobbers, Dana is injured, Athena not debuted yet, Cameron is a random competitor.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

* They need to sign Mary after the callups. This match + Asuka vs Emma means this is a must watch episode for me.*.


----------



## Mox Girl

Johnny Gargano's music... I've heard it before. I think a diva used to use it years ago :lmao


----------



## Jbardo

That American Alpha segment was excellent.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

- I cant fucking wait for Nakamura's debut. Just seeing him in the graphic for his match with Zayn has got me like:









- That knee from Dobson to Bliss looked bad, Bliss really look like she stiffed her afterwards with the forearm. But I could just be getting worked.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That Emma/Asuka match was really good! They mesh well with one another.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

-When did Graves start going to the JBL School of Heel Commentating? He had more turns in that episode than Big Show in the last 2 years.

-Nice to see the Drifter moving past the squash phase; time for him to show what he's got so I can cash those receipts in on everybody who declared him a failure after his third match.

-Bliss might be the best character worker and promo in NXT but she literally only has 2 moves; if she wasn't hotter than hell you workrate marks would hate her as much as Nia.

- Great package on AA but showing them as big stage losers means they absolutely cannot lose in Dallas. We already have EnC as the lovable losers who can never win the big one.

- @Legit BOSS I was wrong-- I said I didn't want to see Asuka booked like Brock but her babyface psychology is so atrocious I never want to see anybody get any offense in on her again. It's time for her to go back to smiling, kicking a bitch's head off, smiling again and then leaving.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Dug that episode but thought the main event was a bit dull. The video packages were really good throughout the show (especially American Alpha), and I thought Balor/(forgotten the guys name) was a great, short TV match. Balor looks super focussed.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> -When did Graves start going to the JBL School of Heel Commentating? He had more turns in that episode than Big Show in the last 2 years.
> 
> -Nice to see the Drifter moving past the squash phase; time for him to show what he's got so I can cash those receipts in on everybody who declared him a failure after his third match.
> 
> -*Bliss might be the best character worker and promo in NXT but she literally only has 2 moves; if she wasn't hotter than hell you workrate marks would hate her as much as Nia.*
> 
> - Great package on AA but showing them as big stage losers means they absolutely cannot lose in Dallas. We already have EnC as the lovable losers who can never win the big one.
> 
> - @Legit BOSS I was wrong-- I said I didn't want to see Asuka booked like Brock but her babyface psychology is so atrocious I never want to see anybody get any offense in on her again. It's time for her to go back to smiling, kicking a bitch's head off, smiling again and then leaving.


She actually is remarkably good at doing a lot with a little, which I can't say about a lot of others. Her gimmick and heel work is so good that it does help hide the fact that she is average at best in the ring, but as a whole she is very good. 

Her match with Bayley was good, so I think she can hold her own if needed.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bring the Huggers and Asuka City TOGETHER AS ONE.










I can't wait for TakeOver*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Dr. Middy said:


> She actually is remarkably good at doing a lot with a little, which I can't say about a lot of others. Her gimmick and heel work is so good that it does help hide the fact that she is average at best in the ring, but as a whole she is very good.
> 
> Her match with Bayley was good, so I think she can hold her own if needed.


I agree, I'm not ragging on her per se but she gets somewhat overhyped and often by people who should rightfully hate her due to her low workrate.


----------



## BehindYou

The Drifter atleast has a great look in the ring, his knee on the outside was great too.

The AA promo package was awesome.... but you know when they eventually show up on RAW they will probably have no hype videos and no promo time...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Drifter :banderas

:lmao at everyone who thought he was flopping.


----------



## Tommy-V

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> -Bliss might be the best character worker and promo in NXT but she literally only has 2 moves; if she wasn't hotter than hell you workrate marks would hate her as much as Nia.


She works better in the ring as a face. As heel she's quite restricted in the ring. She mostly has babyface moves in her arsenal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah forgot to mention that, Alexa needs some work in the ring as a heel. Her strikes we're pretty bad.

Was pleasantly surprised by Sarah Dobson.


----------



## Razgriz

Rich Swann is going to be someone to look out for in the future... Dude's another one of those guys who can always find their feet in moves.


----------



## Smarky Smark

-The Drifter should use the high knee as his finisher

-the Drifter is a huge guy. Jeez looked bigger than Crews. Not as ripped, but thicker

-Rich Swann has great music and even greater dance moves

-Balor working as a heel for the last couple of weeks for some reason.

-Joe killing men is always great

-Emma and Asuka had a fight. And a great one at that. Hair pulling, punches, kicks, and submissions. Thumbs up.


----------



## Mr. I

Loved the AA video package and the fact that they're actually portraying the tag titles as a big deal.


----------



## King In The North

Cool to see Swann getting an opportunity to introduce himself to the audience. Gargano originally had impressed me more than Ciampa, but damn that match was a stinker. His spear through the ropes is such a corny move. Ciampa has definitely made more of his oppurtunities.


----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Leon Knuckles said:


>


From a workrate standpoint, maybe but none of those feuds have any build or heat. TO Dallas is going to have about as much emotional impact as Roadblock.


----------



## Donnie

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> -When did Graves start going to the JBL School of Heel Commentating? He had more turns in that episode than Big Show in the last 2 years.
> 
> *-Nice to see the Drifter moving past the squash phase; time for him to show what he's got so I can cash those receipts in on everybody who declared him a failure after his third match.*
> 
> -Bliss might be the best character worker and promo in NXT but she literally only has 2 moves; if she wasn't hotter than hell you workrate marks would hate her as much as Nia.
> 
> - Great package on AA but showing them as big stage losers means they absolutely cannot lose in Dallas. We already have EnC as the lovable losers who can never win the big one.
> 
> - @Legit BOSS I was wrong-- I said I didn't want to see Asuka booked like Brock but her babyface psychology is so atrocious I never want to see anybody get any offense in on her again. It's time for her to go back to smiling, kicking a bitch's head off, smiling again and then leaving.



Just like to point out that I made a thread about him when he debuted and how I saw something in him, and how I thought he could be something special. So if he starts to get a sizable push and some fan support on here, I'm going to smile knowing I was the first one to see it. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1845610-elias-drifter-sampson.html


----------



## jacobrgroman

dug seeing a longer and pretty competitive samson match. I'm not giving up hope with him.

really loved the finn/swann match. I'm so ready for a finn balor heel turn soon.

bliss/"crazy mary" sara dobson was good for being kind of short. I know the women's division is pretty stacked as is, but I wouldn't mind if they added dobson somewhere down the line.

that joe promo after attacking bull and opponent pretty much sold me on that match next week.

cool little american awesome package.

great emma/asuka match. bayley/asuka is gonna be epic.


----------



## jacobrgroman

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> - I cant fucking wait for Nakamura's debut. Just seeing him in the graphic for his match with Zayn has got me like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - That knee from Dobson to Bliss looked bad, Bliss really look like she stiffed her afterwards with the forearm. But I could just be getting worked.


I kind of thought that too.


----------



## jacobrgroman

and was that "no way jose" a levis valenzuela vignette?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

That Balor/Swann match was fucking tasty.

Alexa's ass should get a HOF spot all on it's own.

'Take no prisoners' Joe is the best Joe they could have. I hope he wins at Takeover.

That's what I got from this show. 

P.S - I really hope The Revival retains. They're so much better than AA it hurts, but they've barely gotten half the time and vignettes as the other tag champs have.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Samoa Joe seems to be the next transitional champion - probably handing the gold off to Apollo Crews.

American Alpha should win the tag titles. The current champions are so dull.

I have a strong feeling that Enzo/Cass will debut on the Raw after WM. :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Leon Knuckles said:


>


HO-LEE FUCK!


----------



## Not Lying

Smarky Smark said:


> -The Drifter should use the high knee as his finisher
> 
> -the Drifter is a huge guy. Jeez looked bigger than Crews. Not as ripped, but thicker
> 
> -Rich Swann has great music and even greater dance moves
> *
> -Balor working as a heel for the last couple of weeks for some reason.*
> 
> -Joe killing men is always great
> 
> -Emma and Asuka had a fight. And a great one at that. Hair pulling, punches, kicks, and submissions. Thumbs up.


Yeah I agree with that, I got some excellent heel vibes from Finn Balor, just to think he's not even a heel yet, he'd make a great one if continues like that..
I mean the simple way he kept going after the head of Swan, the gesture to the referee after match, I love it.


----------



## J-B

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Alexa's ass should get a HOF spot all on it's own.



It's absolutely mesmorising to say the least. I stopped paying attention to her ring work after I noticed she had the greatest ass in the biz (maybe after Brooke)



Decent episode this week. It's always good to see Finn but he comes off as quite heelish at times with the 5 minute long side headlocks, it's something you'd see Dash & Dawson do. Alexa as mentioned above is a specimen, though Blake and Murphy do nothing for me, Blake has a very weird face and doesn't look like he knows what to do half the time. 

*Asuka is the closest thing WWE has to their own version of Ronda Rousey imo*. Has charisma for days, a brutal moveset and is someone you could take seriously if she kicked a guy's ass.


----------



## PimentoSlice

Elias Sampson vs Gargano: Throwaway match that really just served to finally give Gargano a singles win and bring him out to proper entrance music. As for Elias, I've been saying Elias Sampson was a heel since his debut, so his actions last night were not surprising to me. Not real sure what him and Crews will do at Takeover and I'm not sure anyone out there is excited to see the match at all. Probably has the lowest expectations on the Dallas card, so maybe they'll shock the world and have a great match.

Rich Swann vs Finn Balor: Before I talk about the match, I have to say, I don't think I've ever smiled so much watching in entrance. Easily the best theme music in NXT or WWE and Swann has some amazing dance moves. Now on to the match, Finn mainly focused on Swann's wrist and Swann was allowed to get in some impressive moves. This could've just been an easy squash match for the champ but it ended up really showcasing how special Rich Swann is and I really think he's going to be a big deal in NXT in a very short amount of time.

Alexa Bliss vs. Sarah Dobson: I was really excited to see this match because I'm a fan of both ladies, but this match was a waste of time. Alexa was completely in control of the match and it made the match feel very stagnant and frankly not believable that Sarah could be dominated by the smaller and less experienced Alexa.The best part of the match happened by accident, as Dobson accidentally went for a cross body but instead just drove her knees into Alexa's face. Alexa's genuine anger for what happened could not be faked, she was genuinely upset and it made for an interesting couple of minutes at the end of the match.

Asuka vs. Emma:I'm a big fan of these two but I thought the match last night sucked. Maybe sucked is too harsh a word, let's just say I was not impressed. I loved their match in London and I felt this match could've been a lot better, but it fell really short of what they accomplished in London.

Overall a really fun show to watch. Now I gotta go find a link for last nights Lucha Underground.


----------



## The Amazon

Watching the new ep of nxt sounds like theyre saying "shit stain nakamura"


----------



## The Amazon

And the drifter is a fucking bum. I dont like his face or anything about him,im glad that he lost


----------



## J-B

The Amazon said:


> And the drifter is a fucking bum. I dont like his face or anything about him,im glad that he lost


Yeah, he does nothing for me. Boring theme, boring character. Just very...boring.


----------



## Geeee

Rich Swann > Finn Balor


----------



## Old School Icons

I don't know why but as soon as Elias Sampson does one of his looking into space expressions he reminds me of Al Snow circa late 90's


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Very enjoyable episode this week.

Samson continues to impress me, he's doing very well as a heel. Honestly hope he beats Crews at Takeover (though he clearly won't), his intensity is awesome IMO.

Balor/Swann was a very good match, and Balor working as a heel of sorts is looking quite good, i think a heel turn for Balor could work wonders at some point. Not sure about the potential of Swann's gimmick but as an enhancement talent of sorts its fine, he's pretty hot with the crowd anyway.

Bliss/Dobson was alright, nothing overly special. Bliss' ass on the other hand... :sodone

Joe's attacks were pretty nice, he's so much better as a heel than a face it's not even funny.

Jordan/Gable's promo package was really cool i thought, built them up really well. Can't wait for the tag title match.

Asuka v Emma was an excellent match, both did very well in the ring, Asuka v Bayley should be great to watch.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Good episode this week. Good to see Gargano get a win and although The Drifter has done nothing for me up to this point, his attack after the match was pretty good.

Loved the Balor/Swann match. Rich Swann has a lot of charisma and I hope to see more of him. Balor's slight heel tactics are promising for the near future.

Alexa/Dobson match was average.

Enjoyed the Asuka/Emma match. Hope Asuka wins the belt in Dallas.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

That American Alpha video was amazing.

So often NXT videos are an exquisite blend of shoot and work. This is what WWE could be.


----------



## Mr. I

Old School Icons said:


> I don't know why but as soon as Elias Sampson does one of his looking into space expressions he reminds me of Al Snow circa late 90's


Is it the part where his career is going nowhere?


----------



## GTL

Thank fuck for that. An NXT episode which gets people talking about the action and not about how they are looking forward to Aries/Nak/whoever's debut or how great the next Takeover is going to be.

Was a good episode. Samson's getting more chance to develop and Swann's off to a good start.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Enjoyed the American Alpha video package, really hope AA win the titles at Takeover Dallas.


----------



## Kenno

This week's show was mega weak.


----------



## Drago

My boy Rich getting that love all n̶i̶g̶h̶t̶ week long.


----------



## BrokedownChevy

Emma has main roster written all over her. Asuka, not so much.


----------



## Trifektah

Today I learned that Kevin Owens' wife is ridiculously hot. Holy shit. That man has my infinite respect.


----------



## LeFerge

got her name?


----------



## The Amazon

When shitstain nakamura debuted when he turned to the camera with his hair like a girls i wasnt impressed or scared at all. 

Asuka is what a female wrestler should be

I dont like jason jordans personality but like that team

Enzo and cass need a title run

When bums like blake and murphy, dash and dawson, vaudevillians get to hold belts something is wrong


----------



## Donnie

NXT TIME FUCK YEAH


----------



## Donnie

Jason Jordan is going to be a star when they break up mark my words.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I thought Graves was gonna say "Jordan like a runaway slave!" :lmao: :lol:


----------



## Donnie

JFC Finn. Joe has been fucking your shit for 4 months and you still can't display any emotion you boring sack of shit. God I need this run over.


----------



## Donnie

HAIL


----------



## Ham and Egger

For some reason Baron Corbin feels like some failed TNA experiment a la Crimson.


----------



## Donnie

The anti Indy gimmick is upon us folks get ready. HAIL CORBIN


----------



## Donnie

Naka is going to be the first Japanese WWE champion. Mark my words folks.


----------



## Donnie

Mechanics are here. #NOFLIPSJUSTFISTS


----------



## The Amazon

Guy in the crowd screams you suck at the drifter...

Graves ripping the drifter every chance lol

And last week the crowd telling him to "drift away"

Corbin telling aries to go sit with lonely virgil hahaha


----------



## Donnie

This Tucker Knight is fucking awesome.


----------



## CGS

Yeah I gotta say Tucker Knight looked pretty legit in that match.


----------



## Donnie

I'M SO HYPED THE TAG MATCH.


----------



## Donnie

R.I.P Bull Fit


----------



## Donnie

Gross Alex Riley still works here.


----------



## Donnie

I know people don't like Crews and his smiling and overall personality. Bur I'm telling you guys he's special and if given the chance I can see him becoming a huge star.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I love Alex Riley's new look. He looks like he woke up from a booze induced nap. :lmao


----------



## Donnie

Corey is so amazing at this "Tweener" role. I can't wait for him to be on the main roster.


----------



## Donnie

THAT KICK GODDAMN


----------



## Donnie

I know I'm in the minority but I love the Drifter. Dude is entertaining as hell.


----------



## Donnie

"With a voice like that no wonder he's homeless" Corey you fucking superstar.


----------



## Phaedra

I simply cannot deal with how funny Graves is.

"Well with a voice like that it's no wonder he's homeless"
"We need to get this done before Sampson gets arrested for Karaoke"

Oh man, the Corbin promo name checking Virgil is awesome.


----------



## Braylyt

Riley squashed.. again fpalm

If that guitar doesn't end up broken over Apollo's skull this Friday, Takeover takes an auto-L.


----------



## Donnie

FIGHTING SPIRIT Holy shit Baron is god.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a great promo from Corbin. He had me chuckling!


----------



## Donnie

Well that was amazing. Corbin is the future and all you can do is HAIL


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Omg Corbin I love you so much he mentioned Virgil :reneelel

Corbin for champ.


----------



## Phaedra

I believe in Corbin now, that lad has come on leaps and bounds since they gave him an anti indie mission.


----------



## Donnie

My Bayley is the best thing since slice bread. #HUGLIFE


----------



## Donnie

Why does everyone want to hurt Sami? first Owens and now Naka. #LEAVESAMIALONE


----------



## Ham and Egger

That promo package for Asukua/Bailey. :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

As a wrestling fan Friday night is my Wrestlemania, i'm even having a viewing party lol. Fuck Wrestlemania, it's all about Takeover.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I think I am going to be ordering my takeaway for Friday instead of WM, much more hyped for takeover.


----------



## scshaastin

This sure has a lot of jobbing tonight lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

scshaastin said:


> This sure has a lot of jobbing tonight lol


You gotta make your guys heading into Takeover look strong!


----------



## Donnie

R.I.P Bull.


----------



## Donnie

Finn could set Joe on fire and I still wouldn't mark.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Well that brawl was the best Balor has looked in a long while. He had actual intensity there and rage in his eyes. 

Great buildup to the show on Friday, it should be awesome.


----------



## Braylyt

That incredible build for Bayley/Asuka though :heyman6

a little taste of what we're gonna get for the rest of the year with Asuka as champ


----------



## scshaastin

My WWE network lagged out so bad at the end it didn't even make sense . Makes me wonder if wrestlemania Will be even more laggy..


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

"..You can take one of those pictures of me, standing over you and sit next to Virgil at one of those conventions and beg for people to remember that you use to be somebody."
:bryanlol

Somehow with all the indy talent that's in Nxt my favorite singles guy in Nxt just might be Corbin.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Being from Pittsburgh Baron Corbin's promo tonight blew my mind :lmao Virgil is always rumored to just approach people at a nearby mall and just talk to people.


----------



## Spaz350

Corbin with a damn good promo tonight, very well done...

I WANT to like Samson, I really do. His in ring work is crisp and intense, good look and mannerisms... But man, that promo-song thing was just awful. His singing sounds much better in the videos, but in that live crowd, he sounded horrible.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

JOE WENT ALL BLANKA BITING BALOR IN THE FUCKIN HEAD LMAO :lmao I am hyped for Friday!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Corbin with that GOAT promo.


----------



## THANOS

:lol Damn Corbin is going to have a Hulk Hogan skullet in less than a year. That hairline has packed its bags and bought a one-way ticket to Baldania.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Samson better go over at Dallas.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Samson better go over at Dallas.


Yeah, that's not happening.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

So can anybody give me one good reason why we're getting Balor/Joe II instead of Balor/Corbin? I'm assuming Joe and Aries have some history that could've made that a solid feud. Instead we're going to get another Corbin loss and probably 4 more months with Bore-lor as champ when Corbin as champ could've really shaken things up.


----------



## jacobrgroman

tucker knight looked pretty good against revival tonight.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So can anybody give me one good reason why we're getting Balor/Joe II instead of Balor/Corbin? I'm assuming Joe and Aries have some history that could've made that a solid feud. Instead we're going to get another Corbin loss and probably 4 more months with Bore-lor as champ when Corbin as champ could've really shaken things up.


Joe is probably winning. Balor should be getting called up soon, maybe even on Raw with Guns/Gallows.

Then, Joe can feud with the likes of Aries and Nakamura. I don't think Corbin is ever gonna win the NXT title - he will get called up before that like Breeze. To me, Corbin is like Ryback, a jobber to the stars.


----------



## jacobrgroman

great corbin promo and bayley/asuka package too.

also dug the balor/joe brawl at the end.


----------



## jacobrgroman

corbin should definitely be close to next in line for the nxt championship. hopefully he goes over on friday.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Leon Knuckles said:


> Joe is probably winning. Balor should be getting called up soon, maybe even on Raw with Guns/Gallows.
> 
> Then, Joe can feud with the likes of Aries and Nakamura. I don't think Corbin is ever gonna win the NXT title - he will get called up before that like Breeze. To me, Corbin is like Ryback, a jobber to the stars.


I agree, I think at this point the NXT title is only for guys who have big indy names. I doubt we'll see anybody from the PC hold that title again for years.


----------



## elo

Everyone goes into Takeover looking strong, much more unpredictable in the result stakes when you do it this way.....Vince take some notes.

Corey Graves seriously GOATing again when Driftaway started singing, this guy should be doing Smackdown as well, get Saxton off there and have Graves play the middle of the road tweener supporting whoever the hell he likes, it will send heel King into a spin.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol i love how every time Riley comes out they mention him being apart of WM27's main event as if its some big accomplishment in his career, wow he stood outside the ring for one of the worst WM main events in history, whoopty doo. Is that gonna be his one accomplishment in his entire 10 years in this company standing outside the ring during Miz's shitty WM main event?


----------



## DoubtGin

Corbin is proof that the PC works. Great promo.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715347650636345344
Didn't know Riley was part of this forum.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Seemed like a bit of a throwaway episode until the end to be honest, but i enjoyed it for what it was. Both tag matches did what they needed to, built up AA and Revival well. Corbin's promo was pretty awesome, this is why he needs to stick to the pretaped stuff, much better when he's not on the live mic. Crews' match was... well, a Crews match. Really hope Samson goes over at Dallas (not happening, but oh well), he's been doing very well i think. Enjoyed the Bayley promo package, and the end brawl was pretty sweet too, Graves selling like a hero :lol

Really looking forward to Dallas.


----------



## jaroo

It's got to be one of the worst episodes I've seen :frown2:
It's been quite average for a few weeks now.

All the matches were short and forgettable, nothing interesting happened except the last minutes with an OK brawl.

Way too much ads / Network plugs. 

Balor promo really lacked emotion and charisma, as usual.

On thursday nights, I watch NXT then LU. But I think I may only watch LU from now on...


----------



## Mr. I

jaroo said:


> It's got to be one of the worst episodes I've seen :frown2:
> It's been quite average for a few weeks now.
> 
> All the matches were short and forgettable, nothing interesting happened except the last minutes with an OK brawl.
> 
> Way too much ads / Network plugs.
> 
> Balor promo really lacked emotion and charisma, as usual.
> 
> On thursday nights, I watch NXT then LU. But I think I may only watch LU from now on...


I think you don't understand the purpose of squash matches.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ithil said:


> I think you don't understand the purpose of squash matches.


What is the point of squash matches? They serve no purpose. WWE BOOKING 101 has brainwashed you.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

jaroo said:


> It's got to be one of the worst episodes I've seen :frown2:
> It's been quite average for a few weeks now.
> 
> All the matches were short and forgettable, nothing interesting happened except the last minutes with an OK brawl.
> 
> Way too much ads / Network plugs.
> 
> Balor promo really lacked emotion and charisma, as usual.
> 
> On thursday nights, I watch NXT then LU. But I think I may only watch LU from now on...


I also watch LU followed by NXT - and it's becoming a chore as of late. I still enjoy NXT, but nothing compares to LU.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Just realised Gable's boots look like Kurt's.


----------



## Mr. I

Leon Knuckles said:


> What is the point of squash matches? They serve no purpose. WWE BOOKING 101 has brainwashed you.


Ironically "WWE booking 101" has long since forgotten the worth of squash matches in favour of 50/50 booking. That NXT uses them as they would have been used on wrestling TV in the past is an anomaly in WWE.

But continue wanting the PPV matches given away on TV for some reason.


----------



## TempestH

Riley and Crews match got less time than the two tag matches that featured actual jobbers.


----------



## Daniel Mina

TempestH said:


> Riley and Crews match got less time than the two tag matches that featured actual jobbers.


Crews doesn't have a featured match at Takeover. The two tag matches were there to show how dominate and how well these teamates work with eachother.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Daniel Mina said:


> *Crews doesn't have a featured match at Takeover.* The two tag matches were there to show how dominate and how well these teamates work with eachother.


Yes, he does.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ithil said:


> Ironically "WWE booking 101" has long since forgotten the worth of squash matches in favour of 50/50 booking. That NXT uses them as they would have been used on wrestling TV in the past is an anomaly in WWE.
> 
> But continue wanting the PPV matches given away on TV for some reason.


I think it's stupid. It doesn't have to be a PPV-quality match. But there is nothing wrong with letting the other guy get some offense in. Squash matches are an insult to the viewer's intelligence.


----------



## TempestH

Daniel Mina said:


> Crews doesn't have a featured match at Takeover. The two tag matches were there to show how dominate and how well these teamates work with eachother.


Crews is wrestling Samson at Takeover. Also the match with Riley had been hyped since last week. And if Jordan/Gable and Dash/Dawson were supposed to "dominate", then the two tag matches should've been shorter to the point of being squashes.


----------



## GTL

Good Corbin promo good and Tucker Knight impressed. Pretty mobile for a 300lb-er and looked at home in the ring.


----------



## Mr. I

Leon Knuckles said:


> I think it's stupid. It doesn't have to be a PPV-quality match. But there is nothing wrong with letting the other guy get some offense in. Squash matches are an insult to the viewer's intelligence.


Why do you need some jobber there to make the person look good get loads of offense in?
That doesn't make the person look good, it makes them look like they struggled to beat a jobber.

You're not there to get the jobber over.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ithil said:


> Why do you need some jobber there to make the person look good get loads of offense in?
> That doesn't make the person look good, it makes them look like they struggled to beat a jobber.
> 
> You're not there to get the jobber over.


Who said LOADS OF OFFENSE? :lmao I said some offense. The point I am trying to make is let's have a good/decent match. That's what we're here for, right? To watch a good/decent wrestling match. The story, the buildup is smokes and mirrors. But the essence is the wrestling.

Another point: Why even have jobbers in the company? Why can't all the wrestlers be the best wrestlers from around the world? Oh wait, that's Lucha Underground. That's NJPW. That's ROH. Nevermind. Please continue.

I just want to add that squash matches don't help the winner. Sure, he looks strong - but he beat a fuckin jobber so no one cares. However, if it was actually a good match, then it would help everybody. The winner goes over. The loser gets love. The audience is happy to see a good match. And the company gets to be known as the company that delivers. Squashing is half-assing - and it doesn't work in today's industry.

Example: Austin vs Undertaker for the title at the next PPV. Everyone is hyped for the match. Vince books Austin to fight The Rock on the main event of the go-home show. Everyone is psyched! They have a great match. Not a squash, but a real fuckin match. Austin goes over. The commentators put over Austin, saying he is ready for the Undertaker at the next PPV. They also put over The Rock, saying he put in his best effort, and he is also ready for his next match. The audience loses their shit over a great match and WWF looks like a million bucks. Everybody wins.

When Joe squashed Dempsey, Joe went over. But Dempsey looked like an idiot. (Why would NXT hire a jobber in the first place? This is what I ask myself.) The audience feel like idiots for having wasted 5 minutes of their life. And NXT looks like idiots for booking such a waste. Sad panda.


----------



## Mr. I

Leon Knuckles said:


> Who said LOADS OF OFFENSE? :lmao I said some offense. The point I am trying to make is let's have a good/decent match. That's what we're here for, right? To watch a good/decent wrestling match. The story, the buildup is smokes and mirrors. But the essence is the wrestling.
> 
> Another point: Why even have jobbers in the company? Why can't all the wrestlers be the best wrestlers from around the world? Oh wait, that's Lucha Underground. That's NJPW. That's ROH. Nevermind. Please continue.
> 
> I just want to add that squash matches don't help the winner. Sure, he looks strong - but he beat a fuckin jobber so no one cares. However, if it was actually a good match, then it would help everybody. The winner goes over. The loser gets love. The audience is happy to see a good match. And the company gets to be known as the company that delivers. Squashing is half-assing - and it doesn't work in today's industry.
> 
> Example: Austin vs Undertaker for the title at the next PPV. Everyone is hyped for the match. Vince books Austin to fight The Rock on the main event of the go-home show. Everyone is psyched! They have a great match. Not a squash, but a real fuckin match. Austin goes over. The commentators put over Austin, saying he is ready for the Undertaker at the next PPV. They also put over The Rock, saying he put in his best effort, and he is also ready for his next match. The audience loses their shit over a great match and WWF looks like a million bucks. Everybody wins.
> 
> When Joe squashed Dempsey, Joe went over. But Dempsey looked like an idiot. (Why would NXT hire a jobber in the first place? This is what I ask myself.) The audience feel like idiots for having wasted 5 minutes of their life. And NXT looks like idiots for booking such a waste. Sad panda.


Lucha Underground?

You mean the show that just main evented its show this week WITH A SQUASH MATCH?

Here's a big problem with your idea of just having "the best wrestlers" put on the best matches every single week. They get old.
It is in fact a big problem in ROH that all the matches try too hard to steal the show even in TV matches. It means the matches blend together, and at the PPVs, they have to downright kill themselves trying to stand out.

It may not make for consistently thrilling TV, but it 100% serves a purpose, because it builds to the big matches at the Takeover specials.
New Japan has its own version of "time builds" which is multiman tags they fill the house shows and Road To ___ shows with, they too save the singles matches for the iPPVs.

Now, could NXT copy that? Sure. But this idea that you just go all out every week constantly trying to have every match be MOTY, that's stupid and short sighted.

I might add, Bull was not hired to be a jobber. He was pushed when he debuted. He didn't catch on, so he was depushed into a jobber. You apparently watch NXT, yet didn't know that?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ithil said:


> Lucha Underground?
> 
> You mean the show that just main evented its show this week WITH A SQUASH MATCH?
> 
> Here's a big problem with your idea of just having "the best wrestlers" put on the best matches every single week. They get old.
> It is in fact a big problem in ROH that all the matches try too hard to steal the show even in TV matches. It means the matches blend together, and at the PPVs, they have to downright kill themselves trying to stand out.
> 
> It may not make for consistently thrilling TV, but it 100% serves a purpose, because it builds to the big matches at the Takeover specials.
> New Japan has its own version of "time builds" which is multiman tags they fill the house shows and Road To ___ shows with, they too save the singles matches for the iPPVs.
> 
> Now, could NXT copy that? Sure. But this idea that you just go all out every week constantly trying to have every match be MOTY, that's stupid and short sighted.
> 
> I might add, Bull was not hired to be a jobber. He was pushed when he debuted. He didn't catch on, so he was depushed into a jobber. You apparently watch NXT, yet didn't know that?


Obviously, I knew that. But I'm not saying they should have MOTY lol you keep exaggerating what I say. There is nothing wrong with having a good or decent match before the big show. Finn Balor vs Rich Swann is the perfect example of what I'm talking about. It was a build-up match for Takeover Dallas. Balor won. He looked good. But Swann also looked good in defeat. It was a fun match to watch and everyone is happy. More points for NXT.

Matanza/Pentagon is entirely different bc that was an entertaining match. And Pentagon is not exactly a jobber - so it was interesting/unique/relevant to the story in its own Lucha Undergroundish way. But that's a different topic entirely.

Joe and Corbin squash matches did nothing for nobody this week. If those matches never happened, nothing would change. It's a waste of booking, time, and money.


----------



## Mr. I

Leon Knuckles said:


> Obviously, I knew that. But I'm not saying they should have MOTY lol you keep exaggerating what I say. There is nothing wrong with having a good or decent match before the big show. Finn Balor vs Rich Swann is the perfect example of what I'm talking about. It was a build-up match for Takeover Dallas. Balor won. He looked good. But Swann also looked good in defeat. It was a fun match to watch and everyone is happy. More points for NXT.
> 
> Matanza/Pentagon is entirely different bc that was an entertaining match. And Pentagon is not exactly a jobber - so it was interesting/unique/relevant to the story in its own Lucha Undergroundish way. But that's a different topic entirely.
> 
> Joe and Corbin squash matches did nothing for nobody this week. If those matches never happened, nothing would change. It's a waste of booking, time, and money.


The Joe match did not do nothing. It wasn't a match, it was an angle.
Its sole purpose was to facilitate the post-match brawl with Finn.
It was also Bull's last match before he was released.

To that end, why would that match need to go long? Or even medium? Bull is leaving, and is a jobber anyway, so he was squashed by Joe, who is challenging for the top title on Friday and being pushed as a monster. That Bull was a big guy also helped, it looks more impressive when Joe crushes him. The real meat is the post-match where he continues to attack Bull, so Finn can run out for the save and the brawl to end the show. Hell, it contrasted with the very Finn match you mentioned, where he had a more lively and competitive match with an opponent his own size, but won decisively and fairly,

Corbin's match also had a reason. They found a short wrestler who wrestles on the independants for him to squash, because his opponent at Takeover is a short wrestler who comes from the independants. To help sell the idea of Corbin as this destroyer of small indie guys, and will contrast with Aries when he actually goes toe to toe with Corbin (and may win, which would serve as Corbin's comeuppance for his indie-bullying ways). It's a simple idea but there is nothing fundamentally wrong with it. It was really there so that his promo backstage after the match would have more credibility. He squashes a short indie guy, then promos about how he will do the same to Aries. 

This is why squash matches have worth. Because there is more to booking wrestling than "Have the best match of the night".


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ithil said:


> The Joe match did not do nothing. It wasn't a match, it was an angle.
> Its sole purpose was to facilitate the post-match brawl with Finn.
> It was also Bull's last match before he was released.
> 
> To that end, why would that match need to go long? Or even medium? Bull is leaving, and is a jobber anyway, so he was squashed by Joe, who is challenging for the top title on Friday and being pushed as a monster. That Bull was a big guy also helped, it looks more impressive when Joe crushes him. The real meat is the post-match where he continues to attack Bull, so Finn can run out for the save and the brawl to end the show. Hell, it contrasted with the very Finn match you mentioned, where he had a more lively and competitive match with an opponent his own size, but won decisively and fairly,
> 
> Corbin's match also had a reason. They found a short wrestler who wrestles on the independants for him to squash, because his opponent at Takeover is a short wrestler who comes from the independants. To help sell the idea of Corbin as this destroyer of small indie guys, and will contrast with Aries when he actually goes toe to toe with Corbin (and may win, which would serve as Corbin's comeuppance for his indie-bullying ways). It's a simple idea but there is nothing fundamentally wrong with it. It was really there so that his promo backstage after the match would have more credibility. He squashes a short indie guy, then promos about how he will do the same to Aries.
> 
> This is why squash matches have worth. Because there is more to booking wrestling than "Have the best match of the night".


I like your analysis. I enjoyed our discussion. :gameon


----------



## Maul_Slasher

Watching NXT past episodes to prepare for Takeover. Pretty tasty match between Zayn and Joe. Not very fond of the outcome. I don't really want to see Balor-Joe II, but I get it's the only booking decision that makes sense if Zayn is already on the main roster and Balor will follow soon enough.


----------



## King In The North

Corey Graves and Tom Phillips have developed a real good chemistry at the announce table. Good packages for tonight, and I can not wait for Swagsuke.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Finally caught up as we head into tonight. 

Corbin's promo was brilliant, delivered to perfection. This guy has come on leaps & bounds, probably my fave on the roster right now.

The Bayley vs Asuka video package has me pumped for tonight, NXT surely know how to get fans pumped up for certain matches & takeover specials.

Corey Graves has been terrific on commentary, my Dad who has little interest in Wrestling even laughed at his comment about Elias Samson singing voice & being homeless.

Still quite a lot of pointless match ups going on, but in terms of getting you in the mood for Takeover Dallas, I literally cannot wait.


----------



## Donnie

NXT TIME!


----------



## Donnie

Oh Recap show. No wonder this thread is deader is than Finn's title run


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Well fuck this is just a clip show
https://twitter.com/mmmgorgeous/status/717857233787289600

Breeze seems happy being a jobber at least.


----------



## Phaedra

lol, they've found another heat machine lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

The Drifter bores me so much and having him in a feud with Apollo really doesn't help.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

FUNAKIII :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## T0M

Was about to come in here and start cussing NXT out and then Nakamura appeared right at the death! :mark:

In action next week as well, can't wait.


----------



## SAMCRO

Was really pissed to turn on NXT and find out it was essentially a recap show showing highlights of Takeover Dallas, but hearing Nakamura's in action next week kinda made up for it.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Well the promos were enjoyable anyway, great emotion from JJ for their title win.

Just as I thought Funaki was going to say "INDEED!", Shinsuke delivered the goods.


----------



## Geeee

Drifter is hella underrated. Crowd gave no fucks about Apollo but were booing Samson out of the building.

Also, how tough must it be for Funaki? He's lived in the US for the better part of 20 years and still can't speak a lick of English. The WWE should invest in an actual interpreter since there are a lot of Japanese speaking talents on NXT.


----------



## Old School Icons

A skippable show if you watched TakeOver but I did enjoy the post match promos


----------



## TripleG

Old School Icons said:


> A skippable show if you watched TakeOver but I did enjoy the post match promos


That about sums up how I felt about this week's episode.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

JJ needs to get a hold of himself.


----------



## Braylyt

For those of you who haven't seen it, watch this as your pre-show (or just instead of the show):






It's pretty damn great for an Axxess match


----------



## Phaedra

Yeah WWE, em, Austin Aries aint no babyface, he's a total and complete asshole. that live crowd didn't know what to chant, how to react because Dawkins is a grade a douchebag too.


----------



## Donnie

No better way to kick off NXT than a Regal promo.


----------



## Donnie

Fuck Yeah testing the waters with Dawkins I like it. Give all the PC kids a chance at the big stage.


----------



## Phaedra

crowd is pretty fucking dead though. If they do this to nakamura ... i'll be upset lol.


----------



## Donnie

Dawkins is pretty solid, I hope he impresses people.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Crowd is dead as fuck this is still from Axxess so I guess a lot of casuals are in attendance.


----------



## Roman Empire

Donnie said:


> Dawkins is pretty solid, I hope he impresses people.


Agreed. He looked pretty good out there.


----------



## T0M

I've always liked that Dawkins kid, I'd like to see him get more ring time.

So it's Dillinger against Nakamura. Nice.


----------



## Donnie

Uh-Oh Joe is on the warpath #JOE 'SGOINGTOKILLYOU


----------



## Donnie

Bliss needs a push because a match with Asuka could be Money!


----------



## [email protected]

T0M said:


> I've always liked that Dawkins kid, I'd like to see him get more ring time.
> 
> So it's Dillinger against Nakamura. Nice.


Should be a very strong match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Alexa Bliss doesn't have her 2 valets with her. :frown2:


----------



## T0M

I can't stop staring at Alexa's ass. Damn.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

We've got 4 episodes with this crowd don't we? :HHH


----------



## Donnie

Good showcase. Now lets get one for BAM please.


----------



## Phaedra

Morgan has a way to go in offence, but she bumped well and sold well. 

In the making.


----------



## Donnie

Calling it now Finn/Naka will take place at "Bash At The Beach" and Naka will win the title and Finn will be main roster bound


----------



## [email protected]

Good God. They covered him in ridiculous amounts of woman's makeup and had him read from a teleprompter. That's rough


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Gargano won :yes

Edit-I thought Bull was back for a minute.


----------



## Phaedra

Donnie said:


> Calling it now Finn/Naka will take place at "Bash At The Beach" and Naka will win the title and Finn will be main roster bound


bash at the beach? have I missed something lol

Nakamura is just a draw, the man is money, he should really be on the main roster but maybe he needs that bedding in period, he'll come as quickly as owens did for sure. 

Balor? I don't know, dude has been really quiet lately, so possibly.

and earlier someone said this is the crowd for four shows, no they filmed two tv shows that night i believe.


----------



## Donnie

Knight getting TV time? Hell Yeah


----------



## december_blue

Phaedra said:


> bash at the beach? have I missed something lol


Network special apparently happening in Hawaii in June. Nakamura & Asuka have both been advertised for the show.


----------



## T0M

What's Hugh Morrus' kid doing in there with Corbin?!


----------



## Donnie

GABLE JORDAN & ENZO AND CASS. OH HELL YEAH


----------



## Donnie

BAYLEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY HUG LIFE


----------



## [email protected]

Bailey is even over with this crowd. She really is great. Usually I will tune out with a crowd like this. Stayed glued to her match.


----------



## Donnie

Bayley taking everything in stride. So Goddamn amazing.


----------



## Donnie

NAKA Time so pumped for this.


----------



## [email protected]

She turned losing the title into another reason to like her. She's a rare one.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I believe in you Dillinger you got this match.


----------



## Donnie

He's 11 oh I like this crowd


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Tye Dillinger should of been the one called up over Apollo.


----------



## Smarky Smark

This was every loca Indy show I've ever been to. Quiet crowd that gives polite applause to chain wrestling and pops for the true big stars. 

-Angelo Dawkins is awesome. He's a geek who loses all the time, but thinks he's hot shit. Great heel jobber. 

-Alexa Bliss is getting better

-Ciampa has put on about 10lbs of pure muscle since the last tapping. Gargano looking pretty ripped too. And they are both tan as shit. I guess they really appreciate being signed and are looking for that big push. Smart men. 

-Tye Dillanger vs Nakamura was the greatest match I have ever seen. I'm shocked the ring didn't explode from the charisma overload.


----------



## [email protected]

Nakamura had such a strange charisma. Even in a small crowd like this you feel that you are watching a superstar


----------



## T0M

:mark:

I'm in love with Nakamura. I could honestly watch him all day.


----------



## The Nuke

In 8 minutes, Nakamura put on a fun little show. Tye deserves some credit too.

Very little wrestling, but it just shows how great and charismatic Nakamura is. Such a natural charisma, and he knows how to work a crowd.

He just leaves you wanting more.


----------



## Vårmakos

lol Nakamura didn't give a fuck about that match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Don't mess with Alexa


----------



## Jersey

Bae (Gionna/Liv Morgan) should stop using back suplex as her finisher and use her toprope moonsault for her finish.


----------



## Ham and Egger

We need Liz and Naomi to tag together. They got swag off the charts.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Not sure why Joe is still on NXT while Apollo was the one called up. 

Alexa is such a good heel. Disappointed in Tessa's performance, those flying clothelines were terrible. 

Its too bad Ciampa and Gargano aren't full time NXT Talents. They are the only tag team down in NXT right now that deserves to be #1 contender for the tag titles. AA vs Ciampa/Gargano pt II please. 

You can see the potential in Liv Morgan. Her moves seem really slow, showing how green she is. Solid babyface promo from Bayley.

I hope Dillinger gets on the main roster soon. If he is going to job, he should do it while making main roster money. Dude has been in developmental forever. As for Nakamura, he should be in the NXT Title picture immediately.


----------



## Razgriz

Ciampa and Gargano finally signed. But they're touring contracts. They're not required to work at the PC but they can't work indies.

Ciampa's got a great stiff style... everything he does looks like it hurts.


----------



## Razgriz

There's no way you leave Nakamura down in NXT very long. Dude just exudes charisma. Most definitely has "Main Event International Star" written all over him. 

Tye is everything you want out of a carpenter, a cute gimmick that gets the crowd into it, and competent enough in the ring to make the win convincing. Not to mention good mic skills. 

Would love for him to get called up.


----------



## Mad Max

Razgriz said:


> Ciampa and Gargano finally signed. But they're touring contracts. They're not required to work at the PC but they can't work indies.
> 
> Ciampa's got a great stiff style... everything he does looks like it hurts.


Pretty sure they can still take indies, unless the article I read was wrong.

_"According to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, here are the latest details on Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa’s deals with WWE. The contracts are described as “NXT touring deals.” They are not developmental contracts, they get paid more than the average developmental talents, they do not have to relocate to Florida, they do not have to work out at the Performance Center, they can continue to take independent dates and they do not have to work ring crew on the NXT events they work. WWE will have the first priority on dates."_ - 411mania.com

Not a bad deal.


----------



## Braylyt

- Alexa vs whatshername 
Alexa is so fucking good, we've seen at Axxess that she can carry even the most boring competitors to something entertaining. If anyone is next in line for the title, not a title shot, the title itself.. it's her. (Asuka/Bayley could easily be protected by the insertion of B&M)
Her opponent was also suprisingly good, she played the face perfectly. Which is toughter than it looks and goes beyond just being likeable.

- The return of the Ciampa/Gargano team :drose
If you put those 2 together they'd be Gerard Butler in 300.
The call up seems to have brought some life back into the Vaudevillains, good match with, if this was VV's last match on NXT, the right winner.

- That promo by Dillenger:lol Good booking by NXT, it's the first time they've got me rooting for this guy.


- This guy's outfit:lmao disgusting
Corbin vs a PC guy? Odd choice given that they could've had him squash someone like Swann instead.

- Cool segment between E&C and AA. I like the down-to-earth 'real talk'ing E&C way more than the poop-jokes one.

- Bayley looking great tonight, did Balor slip her that Demon dick right before the show? She looks way too happy right after that huge loss.
Dead @ Izzy being MIA. Bitch just dipped as soon as Bayley lost her title. Golddigging twat.
Liv looking hot as hell. I like her outfit, why do PC trainees 9 times out of 10 have a more distinct look than indy guys who "have been in the business for 10 years" and just show up in their underwear?
Match and promo afterwards were solid.

Oh right, there's Izzy. Back again as soon as Bayley wins a match. I'm on to you ho.


- Tye vs Sninsnoozke Nakabora
God the "this is awesome" bar is even lower than on the main roster fpalm.
Nice effort by Dillinger trying to carry this to a good match, his antics were fun.



Very good episode. Between this, RAW and the LU episode of tonight, wrestling has been having a great week.


----------



## jacobrgroman

dug that tag match. I got to see gargano a few times over mania weekend which was cool.

I always like seeing more tucker knight (and other pc guys and gals) and he looked good in another losing effort in what I _assume _ might end up being corbin's last nxt match?

cool segment between AA and TRG. love seeing two face teams just wanting a chance to face one another.

love seeing more liv morgan too. dug those tights. oh yeah, sup bayley  .

and I don't think it'll stop being weird seeing nakamura in an official nxt/wwe ring or capacity for at least a few months. I think dillinger was a great opponent for his first nxt "tv" match. I saw dillinger wrestle at the saturday morning axxess session against sawyer fulton.

"he's eleven" haha. nice chant, crowd.


----------



## Wrestlefire

Donnie said:


> Fuck Yeah testing the waters with Dawkins I like it. Give all the PC kids a chance at the big stage.


I remember being at the Saturday morning Axxess session (last year in San Jose), and the last match was two guys nobody had really heard of -- probably two PC kids given a shot to see what they can do...

The only chant I remember from the match is: "WHO ARE THESE GUYS???"


----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa's facial expressions are absolutely priceless.


----------



## SAMCRO

Glad to see Aries on the show tonight, but what was up with Aries using that spinning forearm as his finisher? God i hope thats only temporary, just let him use the 450. For some reason wwe loves taking these indie wrestlers regular moves and making them their finishers.

Also it seems really weird Joe is still hanging around NXT after pretty much being done with the NXT title, no idea why he wasn't called up over Apollo Crews. Theres literally nothing for him to do in NXT right now.

What in gods name was Tucker Knight wearing? lol looked like he stole some jobbers wardrobe from wcw circa 1996. Also weird Corbin is down in NXT squashing a jobber after his big win at WM, could have had him at least face someone a little higher on the totem pole.

The match with Dillinger wasn't anything to write home about but Nakamura just has charisma and star power dripping off him its unreal, would have preferred a longer match but i can see he's already being lined up to take the NXT title so i'm all good.


----------



## KC Armstrong

SAMCRO said:


> Glad to see Aries on the show tonight, but what was up with Aries using that spinning forearm as his finisher? God i hope thats only temporary, just let him use the 450.



I assume they don't want too many guys hitting the same or a similar move. Neville has the Red Arrow, AJ regularly uses that springboard 450.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

How awesome is Tye Dillinger? Give that man a push.


----------



## KC Armstrong

TheRealFunkman said:


> How awesome is Tye Dillinger? Give that man a push.



First of all, let's give him a gimmick that doesn't guaran-damn-tee a burial faster than Tyler Breeze's on the main roster. People like this guy and they're totally fine with the fact that he's a complete joke of a character. I don't get it.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Austin Aries vs. Angelo Dawkins*
Is it just me or is Austin Aries not off to a great start in NXT? They need to get him some mic time, stat. The crowd seemed weirdly dead for this. Angelo Dawkins isn't particularly good and doesn't seem to have any creativity with his gimmick, so whatever. Match was meh.

*Alexa Bliss vs. Tessa Blanchard*
Either Alex Bliss has new music or I just haven't been watching lately. I guess both can be true. She's going against Tessa Blanchard, who is the daughter of Tully Blanchard, so I'm expecting pretty good things, even though she's young.

She's gorgeous too. Yep, that's getting its own line.

She's also about Alexa's height, so I guess that make sense why they're working together. What's with the weird camera work? Hard cam seems to be facing the stage. It's really throwing me off. I don't like it. Also, it's causing everything to come in at the wrong angle. (I guess it's because it's Axxess week or something?) "Welcome to NXT, sweetheart!" got the first real chant of the night.

This dead crowd is really killing me. Match was okay. Neither girl was overly impressive, but it wasn't bad either. Meh.

*Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano vs. The Vaudevillains*
Happy to see Ciampa & Gargano teaming again. They did the spotlights on the Vaudevillains entrance in the wrong order. :lol

Gargano and Gotch work well together. Johnny, in particular, is on his game tonight. I'm not surprised that Ciampa & Gargano got the win with the Vaudevillains on their way out, but it seems kind of weird to have a relatively new team go over a team so firmly established. They should have done a better job of building them up (or using them at all) coming in. Instead, it just kind of made the Vaudevillains look weaker.

*Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey wearing Chris Jericho's jacket Tucker Knight*
At the exact moment Knight's music cut out, someone in the crowd yelled "Your jacket is stupid!" I laughed. I guess we're still doing Corbin squash matches in NXT? Okay. Whatever.

Corbin looks more comfortable in the ring, pre-match. He seems like he has a sense of what he's doing. He's certainly coming along. Tucker Knight seems to move pretty well in the ring. That's about it. And there's the End of Days, so... that's it.

*Bayley vs. Liv Morgan*
Bayley will be over forever. Corey Graves does an excellent job of not only putting Bayley over during her entrance but putting the women's title over as supremely important, all without betraying his status as the heel commentator.

201 REPRESENT!!!!!

Hey, there's the crowd. Graves putting Asuka and the title over again. Very slight "Jer-sey sucks" chant, and I will fight you people. Obviously, it helps to be working with someone like Bayley, but Liv looked pretty decent. A little slow and deliberate with some of her feeds. But overall, not bad at all for where she is in her development.

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tye Dillinger*
Dillinger's gimmick cracks me up, but I'm not sure it's going to work on the main roster. I hope he can keep tweaking it because he seems to have a lot of other things going for him.

Nakamura's music is still dope as fuck. :dance

"He's eleven" chant for Nakamura. Classic. Nakamura nodding along to Dillinger's 10 schtick. Also great. These two are hilarious together. Whoever booked Dillinger as Nakamura's first TV opponent knew what they were doing.

I was going to question the amount of offense they were letting Dillinger get, but it was juuuuuust enough to still be within the realm of reason. Made Dillinger look good and didn't take anything away from Nakamura.

Not a main event caliber match but certainly a quick-ish, fun match that both guys benefitted from. Probably the most one could ask for on a show where they were trying to squeeze in as much as possible.

*Other shtuff:*
-Samoa Joe vs. Apollo Crews next week? Sure. Bet I can guess who's winning that one...
-Tye Dillinger promo was great. Capper with him rating the backstage interviewer was funny.
-Enzo & Cass vs. American Alpha should be a lot of fun.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

KC Armstrong said:


> First of all, let's give him a gimmick that doesn't guaran-damn-tee a burial faster than Tyler Breeze's on the main roster. People like this guy and they're totally fine with the fact that he's a complete joke of a character. I don't get it.


Tyler breeze's gimmick isn't what's holding him back.

But yeah bland with no gimmick like Crews is way better.


Val Venis is a great example of having an over the top gimmick and still being able to get over and have a successful Midcard career.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Good show, but let me just say this.

If you don't believe in God, check out Alexa Bliss' ass. Because that thing is devine.


----------



## KC Armstrong

TheRealFunkman said:


> Tyler breeze's gimmick isn't what's holding him back.
> 
> But yeah bland with no gimmick like Crews is way better.
> 
> 
> Val Venis is a great example of having an over the top gimmick and still being able to get over and have a successful Midcard career.



Val Venis was a pornstar every chick wanted to bang. Tye Dillinger's entire gimmick is a dumb fucking hand motion and that he rates shit for no reason. You couldn't come up with a more ridiculous loser gimmick if you tried.


----------



## Morrison17

Alexa Bliss is one of the few people who are actually good at playing that angry-mean person gimmick.
Promoters and creative loves to give that character to wrestlers and most of them are either lacking of acting skills or just cant do this particular gimmick, but Alexa nailed it. She's also got dat body and pretty good in the ring.

Alexa>Banks>>>>>>>>>>>>Bayley

The show was rather meh. Alexa and Shinsuke were it's top points but everyting else dragged the show down.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I just wish Alexa would get better crowd reactions. She plays her character really well, but the only time she ever got any real heat was when she faced Bayley.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

I hate smarks and indy midgets and this board and Japanese wrestling in general. That said, Nakamura is the coolest thing I've ever seen in my life. He should be main eventing Wrestlemania with Rich Swann!


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Odd show this week seeing Corbin have a squash match, then The VV's (although totally correct for them to put over Johnny & Ciampa on the way out) and then seeing Enzo and Cass challenge American Alpha backstage, which I guess will result in them putting over AA on the way out.

Other things that stuck, I don't get Liv's gimmick seeing we've already got Carmella as a Jersey chick. 
I didn't like the camera angle on this taping, made it all look a bit too "indy" and a couple of times the 4th wall was literally broken and you could see beyond the area they were using to tape matches.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarcasm1

KC Armstrong said:


> First of all, let's give him a gimmick that doesn't guaran-damn-tee a burial faster than Tyler Breeze's on the main roster. People like this guy and they're totally fine with the fact that he's a complete joke of a character. I don't get it.


At this point of his career, his goal should be to get on the main roster to get the main roster money. Dude is 35.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

They fit quite a bit into this show. Shows what certian shows can do with an extra ten minutes

Weird to hear a crowd so eerily quiet during the Alexa Bliss match.

Glad the Vaudvillans put over Ciampa and Gargano, though Tommaso shouldn't have looked so shocked.

Really loved Tye Dillengers promo, he should get a bit more time on the stick.

American Alpha
:swanson

If I should be so bold to lightly critique the hugtastic one. Bayleys in ring promos usually aren't her strong point, maybe it's a little difficulty in projecting her voice.

This promo was really good though, she gets better every week. Also that ring gear was hype 









"He's a humanitarian tom" cracked me up. So did "He's 11" I'm going to assume it was also a reference to Spinal tap.

Shinsuke, that entrance better be a football stadium next mania weekend. Preferably as a prelude to him kneeing John Cena so hard that it reverses time and erases his push.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

kendo_nagasaki said:


> Odd show this week seeing Corbin have a squash match, then The VV's (although totally correct for them to put over Johnny & Ciampa on the way out) and then seeing Enzo and Cass challenge American Alpha backstage, which I guess will result in them putting over AA on the way out.
> 
> Other things that stuck, I don't get Liv's gimmick seeing we've already got Carmella as a Jersey chick.
> I didn't like the camera angle on this taping, made it all look a bit too "indy" and a couple of times the 4th wall was literally broken and you could see beyond the area they were using to tape matches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Carmella is the Staten Island princess - which is not in New Jersey. Staten Island is in the state of NY.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol why did Ciampa look so shocked win he beat the Vaudevillains? Lol he looked as if he just won the NXT title or something.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

So no one noticed that Tucker Knight is using Tori's old theme?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Nakamura is very entertaining to watch in the ring. I have become a big fan of him already. American Alpha vs Enzo & Cass should be a fun match next week.


----------



## Geeee

What was with Aiden English's Glenn Danzig-like hair point?


----------



## Piers

I knew they would not let Aries use the Brainbuster
Now that Barrett's gone, I guess it's ok for him to use this kind of finisher but still...


----------



## RaheemRollins

Alexa Bliss' bum is one of the best things in the world.. So is Nakamura. 

Decent episode.. Nakamura Dillinger was fun for what it was, I can't help but like Tye even though he's a jobber. He's funny and charismatic. 

Looking forward to seeing how they approach a Bayley v Asuka rematch. 

Really like the Ciampa Gargano team too, nice to see them back together and getting a big win.


----------



## Oxidamus

No Way Jose is another good talent that can be a solid mid card act if used properly.
Great look, good talent, charismatic:


----------



## Mox Girl

Nakamura kept me entertained throughout that match, and Tye Dillinger was a perfect foil for him. I loled when Nakamura mocked his 10 gimmick :lol The dude is great.

Is Liv Morgan face or heel? I can't even tell haha.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I liked the ep. Tye Dillinger showed he deserves way better than his current role, they could do worse than giving him a brief main event run. Dillinger vs Balor on NXT TV would be fun IMO.

Weird ep to judge, because in some ways they were moving on from Takeover and Wrestlemania week, but at the same time, Corbin, Vaudevillians and Enzo and Cass are still hanging around.

Would like to see more of Tessa Blanchard too. Surely she has a contract, with Graves making the Charlotte comparisons and all.


----------



## JDP2016

Glad I'm not the only one who noticed a good Bayley promo this week.


----------



## Certified G

Haven't done one of these in a couple weeks but since I just got done watching NXT I figured I'd do a little write-up.

*Austin Aries vs. Angelo Dawkins*
It was nice seeing Austin again as I'm a big fan, but the match wasn't anything special. Angelo Dawkins is one of those guys whose career just isn't going anywhere, ever. Vaguely looking like LeBron James isn't exactly an exciting gimmick imo. I liked Aries' finisher and with Barrett supposedly leaving he can use an elbow to the head as his finisher. I hope we get to see more of Austin Aries soon and he enters into a good (non-title) feud within the coming weeks.

*Alexa Bliss vs. Tessa Blanchard*
Just an okay match. It was nice seeing Tessa in NXT, and I think she'll get offered a contract one of these days if she hasn't already. Tessa Blanchard still needs a lot of work though, I saw her match against Crazy Mary from WrestleCon and she wasn't that impressive there either. Based on her looks and the fact her father was a big star I'd say chances are high she'll wind up in NXT permanently. Alexa has great facial expressions and she looked hot which is always a plus.

*Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano vs. The Vaudevillains*
Tommaso is the only one in this match I care about. I still don't get why such a generic guy like Gargano has a contract, and The Vaudevillains have been my least favorite team in NXT for well over a year now. Not much to say about the match itself, just that it was pretty good.

*Finn Balor promo*
Goddamn this guy is void of any presence whatsoever. Really good in the ring, absolutely but I can't deal with these boring monotone promos, he's 10 times worse than Orton ever was. This man shouldn't be called up until he learns how to cut a decent promo, they made a mistake calling up Crews so they shouldn't make the same mistake twice, even though they probably will.

*Baron Corbin vs. Tucker Knight*
Right as he's making his entrance you could see Tucker Knight just isn't gonna make it. He looks like a less fat Bull Dempsey clone, and while he moved pretty well in the ring I don't think he'll be doing anything of note anytime soon. Just a showcase match for Corbin to get him a strong win.

*Bayley vs. Liv Morgan*
Liv Morgan is :lenny ... Bayley is whatever. Morgan still has a long way to go but she has a great look. Bayley carried her through a decent match but it wasn't anything special, although I don't think anyone expected it to be. Post-match Bayley promo was decent, probably one of her better promos since she's normally awful on the mic. Still don't really give a shit about her though. I'm expecting her to be called up relatively soon now that she's lost the title.

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tye Dillinger*
For me, the real star of this match was Tye Dillinger and that's because I very much prefer him over Shinsuke. I really can't connect with Nakamura, I very much dislike his mannerisms and his facial expressions. Since everyone seems to love him it must be me, but I just can't get over the fact I think he looks ridiculous in everything he does except his offense. I enjoyed the match though, I dislike everything about Nakamura except his ring skills as nearly everything he does looks good, and he has some unique moves. I'm glad Dillinger was able to get some moves in this match as opposed to getting squashed, as he made Nakamura look really good while not exactly looking like a bum himself.

Crews vs. Joe and Enzo/Cass vs. American Alpha next week should both be good matches. I'm not expecting much out of NXT except some good matches for the next 2/3 weeks until they're done airing these Axxess matches, after which they can go back to taping actual storylines at Full Sail. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing what's next though. I'm guessing Nakamura will be fast tracked to either the NXT title or the main roster, and I'm hoping we get some new people debuting after the departures of Crews/Enzo/Cass/Vaudevillains.


----------



## PirateMonkE

The one thing that bothers me about Nakamura in WWE is when the ring announcer just causally announces his name as he's making his way into the ring. 

I wish they'd do it like they did in NJPW, where he rushes to the ropes and does his pose as the announcer is yelling his name.


----------



## Trifektah

[email protected] Austin Aries. Most generic ring music of all time.

I can't believe they left Bailey, Finn and Joe in NXT and brought up the losers with zero charisma or personality like Corbin and Crews. Vince probably saw them and said "That guy is big and has long hair! Oh, that guy has big muscles! PUT THEM ON RAW!"


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Bayley/Izzy


----------



## LaMelo

Liv Morgan is so sexy! :gasm


----------



## Rookie of the Year

PirateMonkE said:


> The one thing that bothers me about Nakamura in WWE is when the ring announcer just causally announces his name as he's making his way into the ring.
> 
> I wish they'd do it like they did in NJPW, where he rushes to the ropes and does his pose as the announcer is yelling his name.


I don't know man, Corey Graves yells, "Kinshasa!!!!!" in an over the top Japanese announcer way, and it just screams try-hard to me. I think Eden or whoever the current NXT ring announcer is pulling that stuff would make me cringe just as hard.

Looking forward to NXT tomorrow. I haven't encountered spoilers anywhere, I heard that the next 3-4 weeks of NXT were taped at Axxess. It's nice to watch shows where I have zero idea where things are going.

And I know, you can say, "Just don't read the spoilers then, Rookie," but I got an addiction, I gots to know when I see a spoiler article!


----------



## Donnie

It's that time of the week again WF. NXT


----------



## Donnie

Oh this is going to RULE


----------



## Donnie

See, this rules


----------



## Donnie

Jason Jordan is going to be a star.


----------



## Donnie

Crews doesn't like bullies...but he likes Smiling. I'll let myself out


----------



## markoutsmarkout

"I don't like bullies."

Biggest beta faces of all time how can anyone like guys like him?


----------



## Donnie

Hey it's OXITRON's favourite wrestle No Way Jose.


----------



## Donnie

Oh this gimmick has a shelf life of 2 months.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

Wow. Terrible. German better destroy this clown. A horrific version of Fandango.


----------



## Donnie

Well that was underwhelming


----------



## Alright_Mate

Donnie said:


> Oh this gimmick has a shelf life of 2 months.


More like 1 week


----------



## Donnie

Samson Regel Naka FUCK YEAH


----------



## markoutsmarkout

Hey there Deonna...


----------



## markoutsmarkout

Nia's body really grosses me out. Reminds me of Lena Dunham.


----------



## Donnie

Nia looks SO much better than the last time we saw her. I hope she keeps it up


----------



## Donnie

BAYLEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Donnie

This is going to be amazing I can just feel it


----------



## Donnie

That was awesome but I hope and pray this doesn't lead to Joe/Finn 4


----------



## Dr. Middy

Episode was solid like a rock, but nothing terribly special happened.

- I liked the tag match, and appreciated all of the arm work American Alpha did early. That kind of thing seems not be done enough.

- I was giving Nia a chance to improve, and frankly, I see none of it. She does a couple of moves alright, but she doesn't seem to do it with any intensity for the monster she is built as being. Everything she does just seems lazy as hell. Also, I hope they start giving the other women like Deonna a chance.

- No Way Jose was fun as hell, he's got a ton of charisma and the fans loved him as a comedy like character. However, this kind of thing is never going to let him go anywhere, so as long as he's alright with it and NXT realize that, fine I guess. Also, this will die a quick yet horrible death if it ever makes it onto the main roster. 

- So Asuka/Eva, and Nakamura/Drifter. Well then.

- Crews/Joe was good, nothing special, but solid. Joe was great with this usual intensity, and it made sense for him to win with Crews on the main roster now so the rest of his NXT appearances (along with Enzo/Cass) don't matter too much.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Donnie said:


> That was awesome but I hope and pray this doesn't lead to Joe/Finn 4


I could see Joe finally winning to set up Balor going to the main roster to do the Balor Club. 

But it feels really old now if they do it again, and there was zero reason Joe should have lost their last match. He looked incredible, and the crowd was solidly behind him in the beginning of that match.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't like the Axxess crowd that much. I hope we move away from there soon....

Fun tag match to open the show with two fan favourite teams. Knew American Alpha would win cos it's their first match since winning the titles.

No Way Jose was really fun, and I was entertained the whole time :lol Love his dancing!

Nia Jax is still boring to me, she does the same thing in every match. Meh.

Bayley is wearing way too much eye makeup and fake lashes in that backstage interview, it looks weird on her.

Joe still has some of the best music in NXT, lol. Solid main event too.


----------



## marshal99

I think No way jose can work on the main roster. He has a fun personality and has a great energy and quirky mannerism about him in the ring. Being loud in the ring , calling audible to his moves does bring out his charisma in the ring. Great debut. Not sure it can last but for now , he's great.


----------



## SAMCRO

No Way Jose looks like the love child of Ricky Ortiz, Fandango and Xavier Woods pre New Day. I hate these kind of characters, i really do.

Whats with the massive amount of eye makeup and fake lashes on Bayley? That looked really weird.

I really can't wait for NXT to get back to Full Sail and out of fan axess, for the last 2 weeks the show has looked really odd, like some indy show, and the crowd there sucks and i hate the camera always facing the stage so you can't see the axess area on the other side.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I like No Way Jose so far, he's charismatic as hell plus he has a catchy theme and chant that's always going to encourage crowd participation i.e. wakes them up in the middle of a long ass Raw. People seem to think you need a super serious gimmick to get over on the main roster as if those fans are more sophisticated. Fandango got over as a heel and a face; it wasn't his fault he got injured so Vince dropped him. Arguably the most over act on the main roster is 3 dudes with llama penises on their heads who gyrate their hips to gospel music. NWJ isn't a midget like Breeze and he's latino; there's a good chance he gets a serious push.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I guess I'm the only one not into this No way Jose.

Guy came off as a black Disco Inferno.


----------



## THANOS

I kind of enjoyed No Way Jose in my 1st viewing of him, but I can easily see this getting old quick, unless he ends up turning heel and they give him lots of promo time.

I liked what I heard of his promo ability from Oxi's link in the chatbox, so I hope they let him do it. He kind of reminded me of Razor Ramon with that promo.

I do hope he has more to his ring style than he displayed in that match, and he needs to change that finisher to a sig instead.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

The "No Way Jose" chants seemed a bit piped in? The crowd looked dead when it was being chanted. Thought he looked very very green but hey, this is developmental so he needs time. Maybe he'll get repackaged again down the line. If they seem so insistent to push a black man with a dancing gimmick, push Rich Swann!

Agree with previous posters about wanting a return to Full Sail asap, this taping looks like some indy show filmed on a handheld and it's distracting with the set in the background most of the time on the main camera angle. 

I hadn't seen Nia Jax on TV for a while, her theme seemed to have been re-jigged slightly. I recall her saying on BG that she wasn't that keen on it.


----------



## Oxidamus

marshal99 said:


> I think No way jose can work on the main roster. He has a fun personality and has a great energy and quirky mannerism about him in the ring. Being loud in the ring , calling audible to his moves does bring out his charisma in the ring. Great debut. Not sure it can last but for now , he's great.





Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I like No Way Jose so far, he's charismatic as hell plus he has a catchy theme and chant that's always going to encourage crowd participation i.e. wakes them up in the middle of a long ass Raw. People seem to think you need a super serious gimmick to get over on the main roster as if those fans are more sophisticated. Fandango got over as a heel and a face; it wasn't his fault he got injured so Vince dropped him. Arguably the most over act on the main roster is 3 dudes with llama penises on their heads who gyrate their hips to gospel music. NWJ isn't a midget like Breeze and he's latino; there's a good chance he gets a serious push.





THANOS said:


> I kind of enjoyed No Way Jose in my 1st viewing of him, but I can easily see this getting old quick, unless he ends up turning heel and they give him lots of promo time.
> 
> I liked what I heard of his promo ability from *Oxi's link in the chatbox*, so I hope they let him do it. He kind of reminded me of Razor Ramon with that promo.
> 
> I do hope he has more to his ring style than he displayed in that match, and he needs to change that finisher to a sig instead.


The qualities that No Way Jose displayed in the match are similar to what sold me on Dillinger way back. Though Dillinger was and is obviously way better in the ring. The ability to do something other than a "wow move" in wrestling today is sorely understated unless it's purely obvious.

I don't think people put enough stock into these things. The confidence in the way these guys move and talk while in the ring is something I hold in high regard. Being able to use your voice in a match really adds to it and is a great example of charisma. I love watching matches where the wrestlers - heels especially - shout shit at their opponents and the fans. It's the only reason why I sit through Dudley Boyz matches in 2016, and it's what makes Owens turn boring shit like Balor matches into something worth watching.

Jose shows glimpses of things like this. I loved the airplane spin spot, it was a good example of that talent. If you watch the video @THANOS is talking about that I linked earlier in the thread too, you'll see it's not just something he can do because his gimmick is about having fun. He did it as a heel in small indies. He's a good talker, and like THANOS said as well, has a bit of a Razor Ramon vibe in his gimmick, the way he talks, and the way he portrays himself. I don't think he's as good as Hall, but he's young, and seem to be more versatile especially with being self-deprecating or letting himself be the butt of jokes. If he gets a chance to do anything other than what he displayed in this one match, especially with a microphone, he'll prove me right.


Anyway I made a post in the thread about Jose because I'm mad about the way people responded to him in general but I'm glad some people can at least see something in him instead of writing him off for a dancing gimmick.
People do their research on whichever big indie guy gets signed when they've never watched anything other than WWE or maybe TNA in their lives, but wouldn't bother doing a YouTube search on one of the lesser knowns. :side:


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Really, really fond of that opening tag match.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Ugh. Still at Axxess. Oh well.

*American Alpha vs. Enzo & Cass*
I'm glad we're getting this match. Crowd seems hyped for the entrances, so here's hoping they won't fall quiet during the match.

Oh god. Chad Gable mat wrestling Enzo Amore is so fucking unfair. :lmao

What is American Alpha's gimmick supposed to be anyway? I mean, obviously they've got the amateur wrestling thing going for them, but they keep coming out in strange looking singlets and Gable's rocking the bandana. Like, what exactly are they going for here?

Tag spot to get Cass in there was nice... and they immediately go to a commercial?! Come on. And then we come back and Enzo's tagging back in. What the fuck? Was Cass's in-ring work that bad? lol

The spot with Enzo and Gable both going for a forearm and then a shoulder block was amusing. This matchup is actually super interesting, and the announcers are playing up the matchups, which I like. Cass slowing things down and isolating a limb was strange. I'm so used to him just being the hot tag guy that seeing him in any other role is almost jarring. But he's gonna have to start developing in other areas, and this keeps the match from being a one-sided affair. Now, American Alpha's gonna get a hot tag spot. It's funny that Enzo used a two-handed bulldog to put Gable down because this whole match, I keep thinking about how Enzo can still be a Scotty 2 Hotty type singles guy when the two ultimately go their separate ways (or if Cass ever gets injured).

That was fun. Not on the same level as American Alpha's matches with The Revival or Gargano/Ciampa but still a good time. Glad to see Enzo & Cass getting to work a different match than their normal Enzo in peril/Cass hot tag setup.

*No Way Jose vs. Alexander Wolfe*
Always nice to see Alexander Wolfe, who remains "one of the newest signees to NXT" despite having been around for quite some time now.

Who's this skinny-Reggie-Watts-looking motherfucker? He seems super into it, so I'm paying attention. No Way Jose is... eh, as a name. But we'll see. Graves absolutely laying into him on commentary in a way that doesn't bury the talent at all. Can someone just have Corey Graves teach a damn seminar to JBL on how to be an effective heel commentator?

I like what NXT's been doing with having surprises and moments on the road. Brooklyn got a special attraction match with Jushin Thunder Liger. Nakamura made his debut in Dallas. No Way Jose makes his debut at Axxess. Stuff has been happening at house shows (obviously, the recent news being most prominent — but even just the mix of matches they throw out there on a weekly basis is pretty awesome). It keeps things fresh. Makes _all_ their shows seem worthwhile. Main roster could learn a thing or two. :side:

The dancing headlock spot was great. :lol The rest of his offense, not so much. He seems pretty sluggish in the ring. If he can become faster and more agile, he might just make this thing work. lol @ Graves not realizing that (The) Bouncing Souls (what up, NJ?) got "Olé" from the soccer chant. Wolfe getting some offense in and doing some standard heeling.

No Way Jose might have the worst finisher I've ever seen. That's gonna have to change. Wasn't a good match by any means, but No Way Jose made his debut, got the crowd on his side and had some fun. There's some stuff to work with there. Gonna need quite a bit of tinkering, but still.

*Nia Jax vs. Deonna Purrazzo*
Oh, hey. Nia Jax still exists. And she still has that awwwwfffffuuulll theme. I legit don't understand it. This isn't a rematch, isn't it? Either way, always nice to see more NJ girls on the card.

And Graves is already putting her over. Goddamn, this guy is good. Holy shit. :lmao Nia just grabbed her by the head and threw her across the ring. I just said "OH FUCK" out loud when that happened. :wow

I like how bored Nia looks with her competition. It's solid character work. She's above this (in kayfabe) and she knows it. Got a few spots of Deonna trying to take down Nia to absolutely no avail. She's bumping her ass off in this match. Exactly what you want from a jobber. Making Nia look like a million bucks. I hope they'll bring her in more often in the future.

*Samoa Joe vs. Apollo Crews*
God, I somehow forgot how sweet Samoa Joe's entrance music is. Remember how much worse his original song was? Funny how they called that audible pretty fast but still haven't figured out that Nia Jax needs new music. :toomanykobes

I'm assuming Crews is going to lose this match, but Crews's character isn't one that should ever really be expecting to lose going into a match, so I wish they'd do something interesting with that. Let us see what things look like for the golden boy (I mean, that's kind of what he is) after a clean loss to someone like Joe. What does Crews look like when he has to regroup and come up with a new strategy? _Does_ he ever approach matches with a different strategy? His whole thing is that it's "TOO EASY," so why not explore what happens when it's no longer easy? That's like Character Work 101. I have zero faith that they'll do anything like on the main roster, but it would be a very pleasant surprise.

"You never know for sure _what's_ going to go down at an NXT Live event." Uh-huh, Graves... I see you. This match is suffering because Crews doesn't actually sell. He just takes a few blows, winces a bit then makes a comeback. I was hoping the commercial break would change the flow of the match. Early indications are that it has not.

Okay, Joe's finally starting to pile on the offense a bit. Crews's power lent itself nicely to the suplex block/reversal spot, which actually played pretty well. This comeback actually makes sense. I get on Crews every now and then for his selling and comebacks. While his selling wasn't lending itself to any type of storytelling early on in the match, this comeback was believable. Man, that powerslam by Joe was fucking sweet. He's been working his ass off lately. Nice counter on Crews's finisher, and damn, Crews sold the shit out of that... well, basically a standing Rock Bottom. (I think it's technically a standing release sidewalk slam. Who cares?) Crews looked like Kurt Angle after he took that huge bump off the top of the cage. Just bounced off the mat and died. Awesome looking spot. Coquina Clutch, and Crews taps out. Match got off to a rough start and really had me worried, but it found its stride down the stretch. One of the better showings from Crews. Joe continues to put in work.

*Other Schtuff*
-If there's one thing I don't like, it's Apollo Crews promos. He needs a lot of work.
-Pretty good promo from Aries. I think he's probably generally better as a heel than a babyface, but he was good here. Not sure saying "All it took was three seconds" really contradicts Corbin saying he got lucky, but whatever. "I'm not a hard guy to find" is a good line. The A-Double Level line was also a TV-level bit. You can just see his experience level in how comfortable he is in those backstage interviews.
-REGAL SEGMENT! :woo Nakamura vs. Samson should be interesting. I'm excited to get an opportunity to see what Samson can really do.
-Valiant effort by Bayley (who seemed to be wearing an awful lot of makeup) to convince us that Eva Marie is a credible threat. It didn't work, but nice try.
-Oh, good lord. Asuka vs. Eva Marie is going to be a fucking bloodbath. Though Asuka's going to have to sell for Eva Marie, which makes me sad.


----------



## Phaedra

lol, i think Eva Marie is too busy trying to look hot than actually selling and emoting.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just came to say I officially love Jamope #2 .

"I'm respecting the rules!"

"Defense"

Lol.


----------



## Jersey

Where's Alexa?


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Corey Grave on commentary is an absolute pleasure. He is the best at burying people.


----------



## Phaedra

TD Stinger said:


> Just came to say I officially love Jamope #2 .
> 
> "I'm respecting the rules!"
> 
> "Defense"
> 
> Lol.


That guy looked coked oot his nut.

but he was at least a character who got something out of that dull ass crowd.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Carmella is so fine. :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl

God, Corey's fanboying over Eva is the most annoying thing ever, even for a heel commentator. When he said that the match should be a title match cos Eva won at Mania and Tom trying to point out that it was a 10 woman tag and she's achieved nothing :lmao Tom's trolling of Corey is hilarious, when he pointed out that the crowd was chanting YOU CAN'T WRESTLE at Eva, not Asuka


----------



## Mox Girl

I'M RESPECTING THE RULES :lmao That dude was gold


----------



## Dr. Middy

Well, Eva tried I guess. Sadly, it was still pretty terrible all around, and the majority of her selling was done by feeling her own tits :lol It was fun though.

Sampson's drifter gimmick is also killing him overall, because I actually think his intensity in the ring is really good. Also, Nakamura should be on the main roster in a main event role, he's that good.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I know I may be in a minority, although on this forum I don't know, but I really like elias samson. I think he could be a top heel in nxt. he already has the heat on him that's for sure. he just needs to continue improving on the in-ring and promo side of things and he'll make a good (and hopefully serious) foil for guys like nakamura, aries, itami, etc. whomever your next crop of main event status faces are throughout this year and next.


----------



## Morrison17

So NXT fans call themselv real wrestling fans yet crowd didn't give huge cheers for 3.0? 
#FuckNXT


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I see they're still burying Blake for that DUI; come on HHH you're supposed to be better than Vince.

Very solid match from my girls Nhooph and Mella; I was worried without a veteran in the ring that things might end up a mess but instead they both looked like veterans out there. I hope this wasn't just a lucky one-off or a product of insane chemistry; I'm hoping things have clicked for Carmella and she's ready to be the top babyface of the division so Asuka can turn heel.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I thought for her first TV 1 on 1 match, Aaliyah/Nooph put in a good showing and got some good submission based offence in.

Nothing really stuck in the memory from the rest of the show apart from Graves ace heeling it up on comms and the jobber trying to get a "Deeeeefence" chant going against the Revival.

I hope this is the very last of what they have in the can from Axxess.


----------



## Genking48

FEEL THE FLOW OF 3.0










Great jobbers, they worked pretty well with Revival.


----------



## SiON

You gotta think Dash and Dawson are unhappy about the arrival of Anderson and Gallows haha

Having said that man they were impressive in their squash match against the Jamokes haha


----------



## Mra22

Thought they were supposed to show the Joe vs Balor match ?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

The Revival really are a great tag team, the physicality they showed in that squash match was excellent.


----------



## SiON

Anybody else think Nakamura looked a little bothered that nobody in that shitty crowd did his post match celebration with him?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Dr. Middy said:


> Well, Eva tried I guess. Sadly, it was still pretty terrible all around, *and the majority of her selling was done by feeling her own tits* :lol It was fun though.


I didn't mind. :shrug kada

These Axxess shows are painful because of the dead crowd, but the actual product isn't too bad. 

Can't believe they gave Eva 10 minutes, but she looked hot and I actually love the Phillips/Graves banter during Eva Marie matches.

Phillips: "You're the only one who likes her!"
Graves: "I'm the only one she needs."

Graves, you have a wife, settle down! :lol

Chad Lee, or Jamoke #2 , made that Revival squash. He was hilarious, and actually got the crowd going a bit. I got the impression that Revival were legit pissed at him though, and I guess I kinda get it- the squash is meant to get Revival over, but J2 made himself the most memorable part of the match.

I actually like that they didn't show the NXT title change in full. Helps hammer home the idea that if you wanna see stuff like this, you gotta be there live. Joe's post match promo was perfect in its brevity.

"Where's Alexa?" The crowd, Graves and I, all thinking/saying the same thing. Poor Blake and Murphy. They're a talented tag team, but everyone only cares about the mega-babe manager. Well, I don't feel that sorry for Murphy. He's actually hitting that.

Aliyah didn't suck. Her theme does though, and I have no idea why they kept it after they went out of their way to point out how much it sucked on Breaking Ground.

Nakamura really suffers from this dead Axxess crowd. He's charismatic enough to get some reaction out of them, but it doesn't look great for his first two TV matches to get only a decent reception. As much crap as Full Sail gets, that crowd will treat Shinsuke like a god in his next appearance, being his first in Orlando. 

Roll on next week, with crowds that give a shit, and timelines that better match reality.


----------



## Geeee

I think it's weird for Carmella to carry on her Enzo & Cass's lackey character without Enzo & Cass around. Hopefully, she comes up with something new. It kinda reminds of X-Pac keeping the DX gear and Titantron for like a year after DX had disbanded. 

Eva Marie is a beautiful woman and a heat magnet. Surely, they can find a non-wrestling role for her? Manager? Smackdown! GM?'

I'm a little butthurt that they did the title change at a house show while the TV show gets these filler episodes with meaningless wrestling matches and no story development. :/


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Elias is money man.


----------



## Geeee

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Elias is money man.


I agree. He is so underrated. He's a good promo and has a great physique.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Really hope Jasmin gets more air time and matches. She'll be great, and glad they made her heel.

Looks like it's gonna be Shinsuke vs Joe soon.

Really hope they do something serious with Ty Dolla Sign's 10 gimmick, because it really has potential imo.


----------



## bonkertons

I just caught up on the last two NXT episodes today, and I gotta say: Scott Dawson is a fucking amazing talent.


----------



## Drago

Jamoke Team and defense chants were MVPs of this episode. This sums up quality of NXT as of late perfectly.


----------



## 3ku1

Haven't watched wwe in months. Loving the new talent!


----------



## Oxidamus

It's about time Murphy drops Blake and continues a solo career with Bliss as his valet/manager. They're both good talents but I think NXT needs a good heel backed with a good heel valet/manager right now.

I would love to see all of them rise the ranks and eventually get somewhere in WWE, which they won't be able to do as part of a tag team right now sadly. Their credibility has been ruined as per the NXT audience dictating the direction of the show.


----------



## Dr. Middy

So Eric Young is someone I have ZERO interest in. I never really had any interest in him in TNA, and being 36, I don't see him doing anything other than help work with younger up and coming talent.

Also, Samoa Joe is a fantastic promo. God he's so great.


----------



## Dr. Middy

And they keep feeding talent to a still completely underwhelming and subpar at everything Nia Jax. 

_sigh_


----------



## Andre

I get that NXT has gone a different direction, but Eric Young seems like the most pointless filler signing. Even if the show isn't going to be a proper developmental, that's a space taken up that should go to a young guy with future star potential. If it's a genuine top non-WWE guy then fair enough, but it's not.

Edit:

Jax needs to add a lot more genuine menace to her character work. A lot of the time she just seems to go through the motions.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I think I'm liking Dash and Dawson the more I watch them. Sure, they have weak characters, but in-ring their such good heels and general assholes, it's great.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Jax entrance music is horrible. I don't know what's worse: her music, her attire, or her ring work. Ugh. Build Reese up already.


----------



## Andre

I feel like whoever it is at NXT that's high on Mojo as a face confuses energy with charisma. I've tried my best to like him, but he comes across as such an annoying obnoxious berk. Like some snotty brat at a family wedding who has had too much sugar and starts doing knee slides on the dance floor smacking into everyone's shins. Irritating as fuck.


----------



## Dr. Middy

It might not be the prettiest, but I think that Samoa Joe has the best and most convincing suicide dive. Looks awesome every time he does it.


----------



## THANOS

Dr. Middy said:


> It might not be the prettiest, but I think that Samoa Joe has the best and most convincing suicide dive. Looks awesome every time he does it.


It looks awesome when he connects with that forearm.


----------



## Mox Girl

Tessa Blanchard is really pretty and seems like she could be a great addition to the women's roster.

Nia Jax's entrance theme is so annoying, plus she's still so dull. The match was a waste of time and impressed nobody.


----------



## Spaz350

I can't quite put my finger on specifically WHAT it is, but Nia Jax just looks nervous to me when she first walks out. Like as she's walking down the ramp, she just like keeps looking around with this kinda odd expression. It's usually gone by the time she gets moving in the ring, but you get a little bit of it as she's walking out too. Stage fright, maybe?


----------



## Casual Fan #52

No Asuka tonight. No Bayley. Enzo and Cass are gone up. Zayn is gone up. No Nakamura tonight. No Balor. Didn't see American Alpha. Eric Young of all people shows up..... I skipped thought this like I do RAW... and finished it in under 2 minutes.


----------



## THANOS

Eric Young is a generic beard, what's the point of this signing?


----------



## CretinHop138

Oh god Eric Young's a babyface, he's not a very good one. Don't Fire Eric/Super Eric was funny but he is so much better as a heel.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I for one really enjoyed tonight's episode. While the Jax and Jose matches were subpar (Blanchard is beautful and Jose has potential), I really ejoyed Aries/Dillinger and really really enjoyed Joe/Young. It seems not many on here are a fan of Eric Young in NXT - but I loved his first night. The exchange with Joe at the beginning was good and the match really worked for me - I would say ***3/4-**** TV match. I don't expect many to agree. Oh yeah and The Revival are great - looking forward to a future rematch with AA. Next week should be good as well with the return of Balor and Nakamura/Riley.


----------



## Darren Criss

I hated Eric's gear. Really?


----------



## Ham and Egger

NXT got a world class maniac in Eric Young! I hope he sticks around!


----------



## THANOS

Aries looks like age has finally caught up to him in the ring, which is unfortunate. He's finally got the opportunity to rise and his body just won't do the same things it did for him, even 4 years ago.


----------



## Ham and Egger

THANOS said:


> Aries looks like age has finally caught up to him in the ring, which is unfortunate. He's finally got the opportunity to rise and his body just won't do the same things it did for him, even 4 years ago.


I thought the same thing but he looked good in this showing. What was off to you in this match?


----------



## Mad Max

Tye Dillinger needs to be given an actual program, he's talented and over with the crowd.


----------



## THANOS

Ham and Egger said:


> I thought the same thing but he looked good in this showing. What was off to you in this match?


I'm not sure I can put my finger on it, but he looks slower and almost plodding. His moveset being stripped down doesn't help things either, but that's likely out of his control.

He just doesn't look like the Austin Aries I remember in ROH and 2011-2013 TNA. I'm curious to why he's scrapped the Horns of Aries/Last Chancery as well, since that is a truly unique finisher in a sea of generic ones.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ty Dillinger and the Revival were the only bright spots of this show. Please Trips just call TD up, Samson can be the new jobber to the indy stars. 

I wanted to give Eric Young a shot because he sounds like Macho Man but I literally fell asleep on that match but that could be mostly Samoa Slow's fault.


----------



## Jbardo

Sounds like Aries is going to turn heel on Nakamura after that promo.


----------



## Genking48

Boo Eric Young Booooooooo!

Very skippable episode in my opinion, just watch the youtube clips really.

Is Tessa Blanchard hired? If not they probably should hire her.


----------



## TempestH

THANOS said:


> Eric Young is a generic beard, what's the point of this signing?


He's a veteran who can work with younger guys.

But it's ridiculous how the commentary team were trying to sell him as an "indy darling" when his entire career was in TNA. Hottest free agent. Haha!


----------



## Algernon

I dont think Eric Young will last. Fans weren't into the match and he's not in Joe or even Aries league.

Aries will be fine once he turns heel. He's pretty much been on the same path Joe was on when came in. When the "OMG Austin Aries in NXT" period wears off, hes going heel and then he should really take off. I don't think he'll be quite as successful as Joe but the best for Aries in NXT is yet to come.

Tessa Blanchard is a slam dunk future top diva. All she lacks is experience. She's only 20 years old.


----------



## DoubtGin

Tye Dillinger's entrance was a 10.

He's just great all-around, he needs to have a push and be in meaningful feuds.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Tye Dillinger is so great I think he defiantly overshadowed Aries and that basically sums up Aries Nxt career so far but the perfect 10 defiantly deserves to be a main event heel in nxt and he should of been called up over Apollo and Corbin he is much more ready than both as he is a perfect 10.









The Eric Young and Aries signing both seem so pointless and just take up spots.


----------



## J-B

Really liked this week's episode. Would have checked out Tessa's match if it wasn't against Nia Jax. She seems charismatic enough already though. I'm a big fan of Aries already, his post match promo is how you should talk in wrestling in 2016. Came across as real and not cheesy in the slightest (ok maybe the unnecessary banana comment at the end :lol) 
Not sure what to really make of Erik Young, can't see him sticking around for too long personally. I do like his theme though. Shoutout to Alex Riley who seems to always cut good promos whenever he has the chance.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I'm fine with Eric Young.

I understand peoples concerns, I also have a spot of anxiety about NXT becoming a TNA dumping ground.

When i saw it though i was happy to see EY, he'll always be super eric to me, and I realise the talent in TNA is the only reason I ever watched that stupid, so very stupid, show so I'm willing to give them a chance.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

I can't say i'm that excited by Eric Young to be honest. The guy is good but he's not exactly up there with the best, i'm interested to see if he'll really get anywhere. Dillinger is truly great, and Aries could do with a heel turn.

Good to see the Revival winning again too.


----------



## Braylyt

Pretty bad episode this week. Tye and Riley made it not be a total waste of time.

Eric Young is terrible, just terrible.


----------



## Piers

Tessa Blanchard is pretty hot and she's only 20 wow


----------



## Trublez

Its so retarded how Eric Young was a face when he had his heel attire and overall bad guy look from TNA. And that match, I'm probably guessing didn't excite newcomers to the prospect of Eric Young. He's not even signed though so I'm guessing he'll probably pull a James Storm. 

As for Nia Jax, she was just as terrible as always.

As for the other TNA guy, Aries, I hope he's put in a meaningful program soon because so he can why he's called the greatest man that ever lived as right now he's just going through the motions...kinda like Samao Joe when he first came.


----------



## Old School Icons

When Samoa Joe said EY didn't belong in the same ring as him to me he wasn't joking. :lol

Tessa Blanchard is a welcome new face in the women's division. Nia Jax is pretty much stone cold for me currently. She comes out, squashes an opponent, goes to the back. Meh. 

Aries Vs Dillinger was the highlight of the show. Dillinger's snazzy new entrance was really good. 

Hype Bros matches are only worth watching for Corey Graves laying into them on commentary. Ryder does at least have the consolation of going home to Emma each night so I can't feel too sorry for him. 

The Revival beating them was enjoyable. 

Alex "TIME TO RAGE" Riley is gonna die next week :Rollins

As ever though, a solid promo by the guy.

No Way Jose needs a lot of work, I just don't like it so far. 

Who was the second interviewer? She was cute. I wonder where Austin Aries is going. He is a really good all round performer but needs some sort of direction. 

EY losing his first match probably tells me he is gonna be here to eat losses and beat jobbers occasionally. Which I'm fine with to be honest. Samoa Joe certainly looks the part of champion.

Underwhelming episode but worth watching for Dillinger/Aries.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

"i don't even know what strong style is":Rollins fucking alex riley

its time to rage :mark:


----------



## ADRfan

Happy to see EY though he was getting better and better as a heel in Tna.

And Tye Dillinger is the real definition of "shoving down our throats" with the same "ten" stuff that got repetitive long time ago.


----------



## Asylumpatient_#0

Pardon my naivety but can someone give me a quick education on Eric Young and what he's about, I enjoyed what brief time he was on NXT tonight but would like some more info.

many thanks


----------



## Cipher

Asylumpatient_#0 said:


> Pardon my naivety but can someone give me a quick education on Eric Young and what he's about, I enjoyed what brief time he was on NXT tonight but would like some more info.
> 
> many thanks


He was with TNA basically since the beginning. He was a comedy character for most of that time, but became a psychotic heel towards the end.

He started in Team Canada. They were a heel stable of, you guessed it, Canadians. 

Then over time he started a paranoid gimmick consisting of "Don't Fire Eric". He was also scared of his own pyro and it became a running gag that'd he'd fall down the ramp out of fright.

Then came Super Eric during Russo's monster/wacky gimmick era. 

Then he became a serious heel out of nowhere as the leader of The World Elite around 2009. They were all foreign heels but it dissolved pretty quickly for reasons I forgot.

Then he went back to a comedy character for several years till 2014 when TNA tried to ride the Daniel Bryan hysteria and had him win the World Title for a while. He eventually lost it and snapped. He became a psychotic heel who hilariously chocked Chris Melendez with his own prosthetic leg. This is when he adopted his current look.

He's been a heel ever since and now he's in NXT.

I've watched TNA since 2004, and this was based all off memory so forgive me if I am off a little.

He's good. Not main event good, but he can cut a good promo and have an intriguing character.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Aries turning heel on Nak is the way to go, blame it on his signing being overshadowed by Nak's. That's money.

Also :clap :clap to Tye using the firemans carry neckbreaker that AJ & Cole usually use, it looked pretty good


----------



## TheJobbersCorner

Perfect 10 needs a push! His entrance is great, his ring work is polished, and he always makes his opponents look good.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Joe looks fucking dope with the NXT title.

I've NEVER liked EY, and tonight was no exception. I don't like his voice, his forced looney bin jim bullshit. Nothing.

Aries/Dillinger was pretty good for a tv match. Dillinger has really shined since breaking with Jordan. Way better talent.

Hype Bros losing to the Revival was tasty. Revival have all the potential in the world. They should be the first 2 time tag champs. I hate Rawley just as much, if not more, than when he first appeared.

Skipped the Nia Jax bullshit, but the chick she faced has a sweet body.

Main event was okay, thanks to Joe. As I said, I think EY is vastly overrated. Everything he does looks like a guy faking it, I'm glad he got choked the fuck out.

Decent show. We need more Carmella and her fine legs. Revival are sick, and WHERE IS HIDEO?


----------



## OnlyPisa

I don't undestand why the continue put random matches without building feuds.
Except for the Young debut and Dillinger vs AA is another episode with nothing really intresting.
These matches werent bad, maybe the cuold protect more Young in the final sequence. 
And intresting the fact "perfect 10" is more cheered than AA which still has to find his better collocation in NXT(NA).


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Old School Icons said:


> When Samoa Joe said EY didn't belong in the same ring as him to me he wasn't joking. :lol
> 
> Tessa Blanchard is a welcome new face in the women's division. Nia Jax is pretty much stone cold for me currently. She comes out, squashes an opponent, goes to the back. Meh.
> 
> Aries Vs Dillinger was the highlight of the show. Dillinger's snazzy new entrance was really good.
> 
> Hype Bros matches are only worth watching for Corey Graves laying into them on commentary. Ryder does at least have the consolation of going home to Emma each night so I can't feel too sorry for him.
> 
> The Revival beating them was enjoyable.
> 
> Alex "TIME TO RAGE" Riley is gonna die next week :Rollins
> 
> As ever though, a solid promo by the guy.
> 
> No Way Jose needs a lot of work, I just don't like it so far.
> 
> *Who was the second interviewer? She was cute.* I wonder where Austin Aries is going. He is a really good all round performer but needs some sort of direction.
> 
> EY losing his first match probably tells me he is gonna be here to eat losses and beat jobbers occasionally. Which I'm fine with to be honest. Samoa Joe certainly looks the part of champion.
> 
> Underwhelming episode but worth watching for Dillinger/Aries.


Cathy Kelly, WWE Snapchat host. She can get it. :woolcock


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Eric Young is cool. He collects championships. :mark: (This is my first time seeing him. I don't watch TNA.)


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I thought having Aries acknowledge that he's flown under the radar, and been overshadowed by over people's debuts (obviously Nakamura) was super smart.


----------



## Batetto

Decent week.


----------



## Geeee

It was nice having a week where things happened over the last few filler episodes they taped at that axxess house show.

Even if this was basically an episode of iMpact. Aries vs Dillinger was a nice match. Loved the guy in the turquoise shirt losing his shit when Tye hit that fireman's carry.


----------



## Drago

Another dreadful episode. Tye alone won't make it a perfect 10, sorry Trips.


----------



## J-B

Will be good to see Finn back on NXT this week. Fuck what anyone else thinks, he's really good.


----------



## Phaedra

I need to see Nakamura vs Lesnar like yesterday. i just love this guy way too much lol.


----------



## Jersey

Can Alexa get a feud already?


----------



## Dr. Middy

Episode was fine, nothing special though. 

- Balor was decent enough with his promo, but I still think he was weak overall. I actually didn't mind the Drifter's little tune, because he seems to understand how to get heat. 

- Again, why is Nakamura in NXT? He's so goddamn charismatic that it pains me to see him wrestling guys like Riley. 

- Curious to see Aries' partner. Perhaps this is where Bobby Roode comes in, considering they were a team in TNA for a decent amount of time.

- Alexa Bliss is such a great heel and deserves to actually have another feud. She did a lot of great in this match, especially with all the arm targeting. 

- I really do love Bayley, but this promo felt a bit weak. Nia Jax was worse, it was like she was sitting at a desk and reading a script. 

- Main event was fine, nice to see some fire from Balor, but I'm about done with Joe/Balor at this point, even if their last match was on its way to being really fantastic.


----------



## Abisial

Whenever I see Finn Balor all I see is Forrest Gump


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I hope Finn and Bayley win back their titles at takeover. 

Not that it would be good idea or even good story telling but that way nobody gets called down to the main roster.


----------



## TripleG

Balor Vs. Joe for the 3rd TakeOver in a row? Really? 

That's a bit underwhelming.


----------



## JDP2016

And they still think Finn Balor can't cut a promo.


----------



## Mad Max

Could anyone read what the back of Balor's trunks said? It was black on black and I couldn't seem to pause at the right time to get a read on it. It looked like it had a "B" and "C" on it, so it probably was just "Balor Club", but hoping it might have been a subtle hint to his main roster arrival, since he had black on black (which is an odd choice if you're going to have writing).

Anyone else think that maybe Riley got released for something in that Nakamura match? He seemed to really try to stiff Nakamura a couple of times, and Nakamura seemed to return to favour from then on out (though that's kind of his shtick).

Good episode and am curious to see how Austin Aries' partner is. I don't read spoilers, but I assume if it was Bobby Roode, we'd have gotten an announcement by WWE like they did for Eric Young.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

I have never liked Asian wrestling like some of the indy hipsters on this board. Tajiri was the only guy I ever liked because it didn't matter that he couldn't speak English, his personality alone was enough to cut promos with just random noises.

That said, Shinsuke Nakumura is the like the coolest thing ever. It's like the evolution of Tajiri! More of him please! Why does Styles get brought immediately to WWE but not him? Weren't they both about equal in Japan? Styles is fine but I think I'd rather see more Nakumura.


----------



## jacobrgroman

samoa joe vs finn balor part 8 or 9 or whatever at takeover: let's get this one over with until brooklyn.

MAN. samson has got some great heat. I _really_ wish finn's next (or last) feud in nxt was with the drifter. it'd be a good way to put samson over as a legit threat.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Samson killed it in the opening segment tonight, that's when it actually got interesting.


----------



## Crasp

Let's be honest; That drifter gimmick as it currently is is barely any better than Tyler Breeze's gimmick, so Elias has an inherently low ceiling unless there's some heavy changes.

Shame we've got _another_ Balor/Joe match, but I guess the last Takeover one kind of ruined by Joe's cut, so whatever.

I wonder if Aries' partner will really be Roode or EY, because surely NXT don't want to encourage a TNA chant. Maybe that wouldn't happen, but you'd think it might be a risk. I'd rather it was someone kind of fresh from the PC.

Main disappointment this week was I was looking forward to the Asuka match, but I guess that's for next week, unless it was basically yet again another dark match that won't ever air.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Crasp said:


> Let's be honest; That drifter gimmick as it currently is is barely any better than Tyler Breeze's gimmick, so Elias has an inherently low ceiling unless there's some heavy changes.
> 
> Shame we've got _another_ Balor/Joe match, but I guess the last Takeover one kind of ruined by Joe's cut, so whatever.
> 
> I wonder if Aries' partner will really be Roode or EY, because surely NXT don't want to encourage a TNA chant. Maybe that wouldn't happen, but you'd think it might be a risk. I'd rather it was someone kind of fresh from the PC.
> 
> Main disappointment this week was I was looking forward to the Asuka match, but I guess that's for next week, unless it was basically yet again another dark match that won't ever air.


EY was my first thought as his partner. I read the taping spoilers but I forgot and I don't really wanna go back.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

A shame they have cut Riley, his recent heel run has been quite enjoyable.

Are there any other Legends with daughters at the performance centre? Alexa can then continue her "Legends offspring killer" gimmick. I liked how she popped up in Regals office, like they were trolling us all along by not having her at ringside last week.


----------



## J-B

Sorry but Elias Samson does absolutely nothing for me. Have only watched one of his matches and that was enough for me to realise that I wouldn't find the guy interesting. Bores me to tears.

Finn Balor has money written all over him, he has a swagger about him which few have and he will be a top star. So, y'know, his critiques will just have to deal with it because he's going to be booked to be as strong as a motherfucker when he's called up.

Also wish they'd stop using the awful generic music for the new women and just give them the dark entrance instead lol.


Good points from this week:
Finn
Alexa's ass
American Alpha
Nakamura


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Balor upped his game on the mic, good to see. Thought Samson was excellent in the opening segment too.

Nak and AA solid as always. Women's match lacked any real flow. Interested to see who AA's partner is though.


----------



## Oneiros

jacobrgroman said:


> EY was my first thought as his partner. *I read the taping spoilers but I forgot and I don't really wanna go back.*


Same :lol I'm curious to see who it is now that I've forgotten about it. 

This show marks what was probably the first time I felt somewhat entertained by Elias Samson. Him getting Pele Kicked in the head was definitely a highlight.

I could do without Balor vs Joe 3... or 4.


----------



## Genking48

I liked it, short and sweet.

Lost the title and cuts a much more interesting promo than the white meat babyface champ promo. "I am the line!" 

Good stuff.


----------



## BehindYou

I know underrated gets tossed around a lot around here but Murphy really has it all, tonnes of potential.


----------



## DoubtGin

It's incredible how NXT makes every shitty thing work after a time. Elias has won me over today.


----------



## The Nuke

JamJamGigolo said:


> I have never liked Asian wrestling like some of the indy hipsters on this board. Tajiri was the only guy I ever liked because it didn't matter that he couldn't speak English, his personality alone was enough to cut promos with just random noises.
> 
> That said, Shinsuke Nakumura is the like the coolest thing ever. It's like the evolution of Tajiri! More of him please! Why does Styles get brought immediately to WWE but not him? Weren't they both about equal in Japan? Styles is fine but I think I'd rather see more Nakumura.


I see people wondering why Nakamura is in NXT, a lot.

The quick and easy answer is that Nakamura is being used to sell the Network in Japan. He can't do that on the main roster.

He's making main roster money, in fact I think Main Event money, just to advertise NXT.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

The Nuke said:


> I see people wondering why Nakamura is in NXT, a lot.
> 
> The quick and easy answer is that Nakamura is being used to sell the Network in Japan. He can't do that on the main roster.
> 
> He's making main roster money, in fact I think Main Event money, just to advertise NXT.


Is that a fact? Then I guess I get it. Just saying he is way cooler than Hideo Itami and also Roman Reigns. They should pull him up and focus on the main show.


----------



## KC Armstrong

All my favorites in one episode, so obviously I liked it.

Aries made me laugh in that backstage segment with BAMF ("You interrupt my conversation and you don't even have the decency to bring Alexa Bliss with you?").


... and please, give Alexa an actual program. Don't put her in there every other week with some chick nobody knows. How is anybody supposed to get into matches like that?


----------



## Geeee

I gotta say I loved all the "sports entertainment" aspects of this episode. Opening segment with Samson and Balor was great! I hope they don't only use Elias as a jobber.


----------



## Mad Max




----------



## Donnie

NXT TIME FUCK AND YES.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Does NXT seems like the Nakamura show lately? He's on every episode!


----------



## Donnie

R.I.P. B.A.M


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sick Asuka hype video. I wouldn't mind if this was her new theme!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Cathy Kelly is a sort.


----------



## GNARLYNASTY

WTF is No Way Jose and how can I make it go away?


----------



## Donnie

My girl Carmella! She has come a long way. I hope she can get a proper push one of these days.


----------



## Donnie

And my other girl Peyton.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I decided to pop in on a live episode of NXT tonight. Due to the overall boring programs, I've just been watching specific segments. I like Peyton's new gimmick, and her display of wrestling history knowledge with those 3 amigos, and the clean fisherman suplex pin to finish it off. I hope I get to see some Liv or Alexa tonight.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

Peyton Royce has had her best showing since her debut. And she's getting a gimmick and unique look? A push is inbound!


----------



## GNARLYNASTY

Carmella has some kinks to work out but I can definitely see her on the main roster later this year.


----------



## Donnie

Oh the Finn/Joe feud. The one no one really wanted but accepted it because it was fresh, only for it to be shoved down our throats for 6 fucking months. And the reason the NXT main event scene is SO goddamn horrible. Yeah I mad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Donnie said:


> Oh the Finn/Joe feud. The one no one really wanted but accepted it because it was fresh, only for it to be shoved down our throats for 6 fucking months. And the reason the NXT main event scene is SO goddamn horrible. Yeah I mad.


*Thank God for this dual stream of LU. I just mute and switch tabs when Samoa Joe and Balor come on. This is 2014 main roster levels of awful with the most boring feud on the show lasting over half a year.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

I really don't care for team indy.


----------



## Donnie

TAKEOVER is Rematches and matches we don't really want.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ham and Egger said:


> I really don't care for team indy.


*
And after this, the main event is Nia vs. Bayley? *


----------



## Donnie

I love Bayley, but it's time for her to go to the main roster. There is nothing more for her to do.


----------



## Ham and Egger

How impressive is Bailey's upper body? She got one of the best physiques in NXT.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Working that knee angle - make Bayley look strong!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Nia looked great in that match. And it wasn't a carryjob.

*flame shields activated*


----------



## Spaz350

Ham and Egger said:


> I really don't care for team indy.


Gargano is a little plain to me, but I really dig Ciampa. Dude wrestles with some serious intensity, and his strikes always look legitimately stiff. He doesn't have a character currently, but they haven't exactly given him much mic time. 

I could give a shit if he came from the indies, the performance center, or the goddamn wcw powerplant. Dude's fun to watch.


----------



## JDP2016

Bayley and Nia had a much better match than the one they had in London. Nia did more than the same 3 moves over and over. Bayley should never wear that jacket again. First time she lost her title and now she gets hurt and loses an NXT TV match. Carmella, Alexa, Nia and Asuka should carry the NXT women's division for the rest of 2016 and Bayley needs to go to the main roster after Summerslam.


----------



## Smarky Smark

I really didn't want to see the Bálor and Joe feud continue, but they've done a really good job of building up this cage match. Joe is a great man. 

Gargano and Ciampa seem to gain at least 5lbs of mucle everytime they show up on tv. I need to get on that diet. Speaking of muscle Danny Birch is looking in great shape.

They finally got a clue and told Nia to quit smiling so much. Really good main event. Nia needs to watch some Aja Kong tapes if she wants to learn how to be a great female monster.


----------



## Takes2Two Fandango

Aries / Nakamura v Blake & Murphy – Fun way to start off the show even for a glorified squash but it did the job of building a couple of angles. Aries / Nakamura happens at Takeover I’m guessing, also I’m hoping they start keeping Alexa away from Blake & Murphy because she’d be my pick to take the title off Asuka with her vicious streak.

Carmella v Peyton Royce – Carmella seems to be getting more over with the crowd even going along with her entrance now and she’d be my pick to take the title off Alexa if what I said above happens. As for the match it was kind of meh and I’m not too sure of Peyton gimmick just stick her with Billie Kay and let them flow naturally without a gimmick at this point.

Tag match was just there to fill time

Bayley v Nia Jax – Standard big v small match but it was Nia’s best showing to date and Bayley selling was on point. Predicting a triple threat at Takeover then after that Bayley kept of TV for a few weeks before her debut on Raw.

Predicted Takeover Card

NXT Title
Joe v Balor – Cage Match 
Tag Titles 
American Alpha v The Revival 
Women’s Title
Asuka v Bayley v Nia Jax
Singles Match
Aries v Nakamura 
Singles Match
Blake v Murphy – Special Ref Alexa or Blake & Murphy v A New Team Debuted By Alexa


----------



## jacobrgroman

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Nia looked great in that match. And it wasn't a carryjob.
> 
> *flame shields activated*


I think she and asuka should have a pretty good match at takeover (we all know it's happening).


----------



## jacobrgroman

hope this potential break-up of blake and murphy leads to a solid push for one of them, likely murph.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Nia looked great in that match. And it wasn't a carryjob.
> 
> *flame shields activated*


she DID look good.

good main event.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Nia looked great in that match. And it wasn't a carryjob.
> 
> *flame shields activated*


*
You were right. That match was mostly Nia, and it's not even disputable :draper2.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Aries/Nak v Blake and Murphy - Was slightly disappointed in some ways that Nak was Aries' partner, thought there might have been more shock value involved, but it's always good to see Nakamura. Match did what it needed to in terms of the BAM dissension. I'm interested to see where they go with that and where they go with Aries too, he seems to be the guy who's just awkwardly there at this point.

Carmella v Royce - Ok match, Carmella's doing some good work and i still think Royce is one of the most underused women they have, her offence is great. Not sure what her gimmick is meant to achieve exactly but as a wrestler she seems very good to me. Give her more of a chance.

Gargano/Ciampa v Burch/Ryzen - Pretty good match. Gargano/Ciampa are awesome as a team, looking forward to seeing more of them.

Bayley v Nia - Have to say i really enjoyed this match. Nia has shown noticeable improvements and has expanded her offence, as well as making it look a lot more impactful. She still needs a new finisher and i'm still going to need more convincing due to the fact that Bayley largely makes people look better than they actually are, but she's definitely improving. Match told a very good story and a Bayley injury angle throws up some interesting possibilities.

Overall the episode was alright, at least there's some interesting angles being developed.


----------



## Crasp

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Nia looked great in that match. And it wasn't a carryjob.
> 
> *flame shields activated*


Well, seems we all more or less agree.

What a waste of a good flame shield!


----------



## Bearodactyl

Crasp said:


> Well, seems we all more or less agree.
> 
> What a waste of a good flame shield!


OR did people not take shots because they saw the shield was up? :hmm

I think we ALL know the answer to THAT one :draper2


----------



## Geeee

Hopefully Peyton Royce can start getting some wins. Not a bad episode to build up the womens division. Although, I always get a little sad with Bayley loses for some reason.


----------



## Trifektah

That No Way Jose promo was fucking bizarre.

Like, he tried to come off as a happy I'm here babyface but come across creepy as fuck. Scrap this shitty gimmick and turn him into a heel sociopath. Maybe then it wouldn't be complete and utter garbage.


----------



## J-B

Wish NIA JAX BROTHER would stop doing the leg drop, it looks pretty naff. Overall a pretty decent show I guess. Did want to see Asuka though.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I had no problem with Bayley putting NJ over, helps to build Nia up as the big threat to be next fed to Asuka. Also looks like Alexa is being built up as well, what now for Blake & Murphy? NXT could do with another decent heel team for AA to feud with if they beat Revival at the next Takeover.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Why did :bayley have to lose to that fat bitch? :cry

STEEL CAGE CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH! :dance


----------



## december_blue

Solid debut for TM-61! They looked really good. I kinda wish they would've had them debut with a win though.


----------



## Donnie

Naka can speak pretty damn good English. Which means he now has EVERYTHING. FUCK YEAH NAKA


----------



## B316

Good lord, Nakamura is something else, goosebumps the size of ostrich eggs.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Blooming 'eck Nakamura is reet good. Looking forward to the match. I think it was a good call to debut Aries as a face then turn him to his better heel role.

I've defended Nia Jax but now she's injured Bayley (even in kayfabe) and cost me a Bayley match she can never be forgiven. She's made a powerless enemy.

I mean this in a positive way. I think No Way Jose would make a good jobber. He's shit but likeable.


----------



## will94

Two weeks from now I'll be sitting front row at Takeover. So damn stoked. Aries vs Nakamura, Joe vs Balor, and Alpha vs Revival are going to be amazing matches.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

will94 said:


> Two weeks from now I'll be sitting front row at Takeover. So damn stoked. Aries vs Nakamura, Joe vs Balor, and Alpha vs Revival are going to be amazing matches.


----------



## JDP2016

Why can't every episode be like this? We got some good matches AND some good character work. A lot of people were given time to talk this week even thought they were kept short which is to be expected on an hour long show. I had to laugh at Alexa's little ass walking up on Nia only to have her walk away. The triple threat match was really good and I am waiting for people to say Nia was carried by Alexa and Carmella............ yeah that may not happen. The match was booked very well with Alexa playing the chicken shit opportunist role. Nakamura showed more personality in his brief time on the mic tonight than most main roster guys have shown in a month. They even had time for a video promo of both Finn and Joe inside a cage. My only negative was No Way Jose trying to get two men to dance with him. Dude what the fuck????!!!!!!


----------



## JBLoser

Quite enjoyed tonight's episode, and that's not something I've said a lot recently. Good stuff.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I liked the main event and the pre match promo and the Cien vignettes, the rest of the show was meh.

I would like NWJ if he cut his entrance and post match dancing by about 60%; it's just way too long.

I'm still pretty indifferent to Austin "Diva's trunks" Aries.

The tag match was surprisingly weak. HM 05 didn't do anything special and their promo was trash.


----------



## TD Stinger

-***** Italiano- said:


> I mean this in a positive way. I think No Way Jose would make a good jobber. He's shit but likeable.


I disagree. He ain’t shit. Yeah, he’s stuck with a rather limited gimmick (even though it is over like rover in Full Sail). But this guy has a lot of natural energy and charisma. Not to mention he’s solid in the ring as well.

I know a lot of people like to shit on dancing gimmick. But only those with the right chops can pull them off well. And (even though I don’t care for it) he gets everything out of the gimmick he can.


----------



## JBLoser

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I liked the main event and the pre match promo and the Cien vignettes, the rest of the show was meh.
> 
> I would like NWJ if he cut his entrance and post match dancing by about 60%; it's just way too long.
> 
> I'm still pretty indifferent to Austin "Diva's trunks" Aries.
> 
> The tag match was surprisingly weak. *HM 05 didn't do anything special* and their promo was trash.


But if they were HM 05

Wouldn't they show

(•_•) ( •_•)>⌐■-■ (⌐■_■)

Flashes?


----------



## skarvika

Did anyone else hear Tom Phillips say "a head full of semen" when Carmella and Alexa threw Nia out of the ring?:wtf


----------



## RetepAdam.

I haven't watched any NXT since the final Axxess show, so why not just jump right into tonight's. :lol

*Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. TM61 (Will-O-Wisp)*
Gargano and Ciampa are both in the Cruiserweight Classic? I mean, Gargano I get, but Ciampa seems kinda big for a cruiserweight. Not a fan of the new name for TMDK. "Nick Miller" and "Shane Thorne" are also pretty generic, but oh well. These guys look like a TV-ready duo from the second they hit the stage. I'm interested to see how they look in the ring.

Huh. They used their old name in their little tiny-box promo. :wow

Nick Miller's looking good. Later, he tags in the man... and boom goes the dynamite. I take it Shane's the bigger draw between the two? He seems like he's the personality of the group. Meanwhile, he's immediately shown up by raucous "Johnny Wrestling" chants, which is a "Welcome to NXT" moment that works on so many levels. Nice to see Gargano & Ciampa treated as the established guys at this point.

Creative offense from Miller, irish whipping Gargano into Ciampa and then clotheslining both. That was a real solid looking spot. Gargano almost flew by Miller into the stage on his suicide dive. Then Ciampa went for a flying knee in the corner and ended up sailing over the ropes. :lol

Gargano & Ciampa get the clean win. I like that it was a competitive match. I like that this is NXT, so I can trust that TMDK61 will get over and start winning matches soon enough. It's just funny how different it is than the main roster. A team debuts, and they lose their debut match. They aren't jobbers. They're just introducing them to the roster, showing what they can do and trusting that the audience will recognize the ability and get behind them despite the kayfabe loss.

*Austin Aries segment*
Still a lukewarm reception for Aries. They really haven't done a great job of featuring him. At least they finally appear to be turning him heel, so that's helpful.

lol, all Aries has to do is mention "other people," and there's a huge "Nakamura" chant. Nice. Speaking of which, what a pop for Nakamura. Once when the lights went out and another when his music hit. And AGAIN when he did his signature rope taunt. It's just impossible to look at this guy and not see a star.

"You don't understand Japanese, right?" "I don't understand you." "Yeah, me too." :lmao

God, doesn't Regal just have the best music for his position? As soon as it hits, it's always like "Oh, shit. Daddy's home." And Nakamura dancing to it. :lol Better yet, as Regal is talking about the "incredible impact" these two have had since coming to NXT, Aries looks rather pleased with himself while Nakamura just looks bored. Fantastic character work all around.

Nakamura vs. Aries. This should be a lot of fun.

*No Way Jose vs. Jonathan Ortagun*
No Way Jose is still over, so that's nice. His entrance remains fun. Greg accidentally kicked him on his way out of the ring lol. Corey Graves is putting NWJ over on commentary. At least he gets his edge back by trashing "No Way Day" and then insulting Tom, so rest assured, he's still Heel Graves.

Jose getting "Olé" chants, which is just perfect. This Ortagun dude looks very unassuming. I like the explanation Tom gave for the "No Way Jose" name (I guess via a Byron Saxton article or something? I don't keep up with the kayfabe news). It's about as good as you can ask for. And then Graves just shits all over him for it because of course it's a nickname. :lmao

Hey! He got a new finisher! I now have significantly fewer complaints about the character than last time I saw him. He looked generally good in the ring. He might be closer to main roster ready than I would have guessed. Let's see if he can start putting in solid performances consistently. And also, obviously, what you can actually do with him character- and feud-wise.

*Carmella vs. Alexa Bliss vs. Nia Jax*
They took away Carmella's mic during her entrance. I like Carmella and all, but this is a positive development. Alexa Bliss needs a less generic theme. Be better, CFO$. I still dig her smile --> skeletor fist curl --> scowl thing that she does when she comes out. It's always good to have a thing, and her facial expressions are always great.

Alexa broke up with Blake & Murphy? Damnit. They were such a good fit together. Here's hoping that they start showing more personality on their own and/or she starts getting a hell of a lot better in the ring...

LMFAO. How does Nia Jax still have this awful-ass theme? Just how?! How has nobody realized how bad and ill-fitting for her character it is? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills! At least they seem to have given in a more menacing remix, so that's a step in the right direction... I guess? I mean, it still sucks, but whatever.

Nice chants for Carmella to start the match. It's gonna be so weird seeing her as one of the top babyfaces in the division. Alexa takes a powder right away, which is smart and fits her character more than trying to help Carmella take down Nia. Of course, I'm not sure what her plan is once Nia just destroys Carmella, but who said heels need logic? Pure cowardice can always be enough motivation. (Also, it's a good way of limiting her exposure, so that helps.)

Kind of crazy that this match is happening, let alone as a main event, given the relative inexperience of just bout everybody in the ring. If anything, it'll be a good test for all involved. Alexa went to the top rope, Nia turned around and saw her, so Alexa stopped what she was doing and climbed back down and back outside the ring. :lmao That was great. She really is _so good_ with all her mannerisms. I just think she's better suited as a manager. :side:

Probably a well-timed commercial break considering this appears to largely be a squash match with maybe a few hope spots from Carmella, the first of which she played pretty well. I liked Alexa tripping Nia out of the ring and just pouncing on a beat-up Carmella. For the elements they have working in this match, they're doing a pretty good job all things considered. Nia's been selling a frankensteiner into the middle turnbuckle followed by a trip for a pretty long time now... And then Alexa just kinda kicks her way. Okay then. :lol I know they need to keep her isolated and out of the ring during this sequence. They just didn't really do a good job of justifying her having to sell for so long. To be fair, this is actually the best Alexa's looked in the ring that I can remember, so at least it's for a good cause.

Jesus fuck, I don't think Nia even sold this much for Bayley. fpalm So far, she's taken a few punches, a frankensteiner into the turnbuckle, a fall from the mat to the outside, a kick back onto the ground and a double knees to the chest. And now a Sparkle Splash legit almost just put her away, given that it took Carmella breaking up the pin for it not to be a 3-count there. Ooh, double suplex. Me likey. First real monster moment Nia's gotten in a non-squash match. And it was right after they did some agility work to give a reason for her plausibly not just destroying them both right now. She may actually be able to have some passable matches yet in her young career.

Bottom rope suicide dive by Carmella.









Seriously, does Alexa have fucking lead lining her boots? Her kicks have put Nia down several times now. She's like 4-foot-8.

Suicide dive take 2, and it's a big hug! Carmella just looks so much more comfortable in the ring than she did a few months ago. She looks poised, and she's pulling off some pretty good-looking stuff and looks fluid doing it. Again, it's gonna be so weird seeing her as an actual competitor instead of just a quirky pseudo-jobber.

Carmella slaps on a rear naked choke on Nia, and they're not even going to mention that being how Bayley put the monster down? That's kinda weird. I would have expected them to be all over that. Nia telegraphed the hell out of that bronco buster spot. She was grabbing onto the ropes before Carmella even turned around to set up the move. Her slam was so weak that Tom called it as "Caught by Nia and then just _dropped_! :duck

Leg drop is such a meh finisher. :hogan

Obviously, Nia won, and she had some decent moments, but I think the real winner here was Carmella, who looked good throughout. If she can work on her selling a bit, she'll really be coming along. Alexa also arguably had her best match yet. Always nice to see what might happen you just give people a shot.

*Other schtuff:*
-Nia/Bayley/Carmella/Alexa segment suffered from weird timing and spotty promo work, but Alexa butting in with "You got something to say to me?" was great, and Nia's "You're not even worth it" response also worked.
-When did Carmella go full Jenny From The Block with her makeup? It fits the character better, but she doesn't look anywhere near as good, so I'm a little torn. I think if he she were a heel, the heavy makeup works. As a babyface, I'm not sure I like it as much.
-BABYMETAL?! :lmao :woo :dance
-Interesting teaser for La Sombra. I don't think I like Andrade "Cien" Almas. It's just a weird name. Andrade isn't a first name, and 100 Souls is just... yeah, I dunno. I'd have preferred Manny Andrade or something else. It just seems like a weird name to have to say out loud all the time.
-Pretty standard promo from American Alpha. I'm not even sure they need all that much mic time at this point. They seem to know what they're doing. Also, who's the new interviewer chick?
-Balor/Joe promos were good. We've seen this match several times by now, but they're doing a good job of making me care about seeing it one more time. The fact that it's in a cage definitely doesn't hurt.
-Okay, Asuka. Thanks for coming. (Note: This was intended as a response to her promo, but it also applies to the end of the show lol)


----------



## marshal99

That nick miller guy has a large cranium , can't help always looking at it when he tags in. Great match though from tm61 and gargano & ciampa. Those 2 will be great for the tag division. 



skarvika said:


> Did anyone else hear Tom Phillips say "a head full of semen" when Carmella and Alexa threw Nia out of the ring?:wtf


It's just you. Philips said "A full head of steam".

I enjoyed that women's triple threat. All the spots makes sense. Neither Bliss or carmella looked weak in that defeat.


----------



## wwetna1

Jose could actually be what Brodus Clay was meant to be. I could actually see him making two dancing girls work as his valet. Cameron could have played off him lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Well judging by the backstage promos i'd say Alexa Bliss is the only woman in NXT that can act. Nia straight up seems like she took acting lessons from porno stars, Bayley and Carmella are just ok, not horrible but ok.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Was definitely proud of the three women in the main event this week, that match was better than it had any business being. Props to Carmella as well, she was the MVP of that match she could be womens champ and a great face if her progress continues.


----------



## Genking48

shouldn't have debuted TM61 yet, seem like they just debuted them just to give Gargano/Ciampa some opponents to beat that had a name and was a legit tag team other than random enhancement talent thrown together to job.


----------



## Oxidamus

TM61 had a good showing (especially Thorn)
The tag team of Johnny & Wrestling get a stupid reaction for how useless and cookie-cutter they both are, probably based on their indie work again.
Aries still talks well. Nakamura doesn't, who would've thought?
No Way Jose is going a bit OTT with his dancing and hasn't had a good opportunity to show he can do more. He needs to otherwise he'll be like Rose.
Alexa is the only female 'contender' in NXT who can act well. Bayley is the only one who can wrestle.
None of them in the main event can work.
Nia Jax is still literally the worst prospect on either roster.
Shit show for the most part.


----------



## SAMCRO

Was it just me or did Carmella forget how to set up her finisher on Alexa? Its like she slammed her down then was like "Wait a minute shit".


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

TD Stinger said:


> I disagree. He ain’t shit. Yeah, he’s stuck with a rather limited gimmick (even though it is over like rover in Full Sail). But this guy has a lot of natural energy and charisma. Not to mention he’s solid in the ring as well.
> 
> I know a lot of people like to shit on dancing gimmick. But only those with the right chops can pull them off well. And (even though I don’t care for it) he gets everything out of the gimmick he can.


Sorry. Shit was a poor choice of word, my excuse is that it was like 01:30 am over here. 

I meant goofy or silly, mainly in reference to the gimmick. 

I genuinely think he can warm up a crowd. Unfortunately WWE has made being fun a crime on the main roster.


----------



## Mox Girl

I've fallen behind in my NXT watching, including this week's ep, I'm 3 behind. I'm watching the May 11 ep right now.

Just saw Finn Balor kick Elias Samson for his terrible song


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Trifektah said:


> That No Way Jose promo was fucking bizarre.
> 
> Like, he tried to come off as a happy I'm here babyface but come across creepy as fuck. Scrap this shitty gimmick and turn him into a heel sociopath. Maybe then it wouldn't be complete and utter garbage.


Just look at this face the man is creepy as fuck.


----------



## jacobrgroman

just now getting to the episode from last night.

great opening tag. I hope to see these guys face each other a few more times (before we get sick of it of course )


----------



## JDP2016

SAMCRO said:


> Was it just me or did Carmella forget how to set up her finisher on Alexa? Its like she slammed her down then was like "Wait a minute shit".


Thought it looked messed up.


----------



## jacobrgroman

ooh, nice andrade vignette.


guess they're officially making aries heel. it's a better fit for him anyway. good little promo from nak despite his limited broken english. it's short and to the point.
I can almost see them give aries the win, further establish his heel turn.


----------



## jacobrgroman

pretty good ME. I think we all likely knew nia was gonna win but I'm glad they didn't make it a squash.

I think her and asuka will be a surprisingly good match.

surely they're gonna have more than just four matches on this card, right?

they'll probably give NWJ a match, since they seem to be pushing him pretty heavily right now.


----------



## marshal99

jacobrgroman said:


> ooh, nice andrade vignette.
> 
> 
> guess they're officially making aries heel. it's a better fit for him anyway. good little promo from nak despite his limited broken english. it's short and to the point.
> I can almost see them give aries the win, further establish his heel turn.


Don't see Aries winning. Nakamura is going to be like asuka and remain unbeaten until the inevitable showdown with fatjoe for the title.


----------



## J-B

SAMCRO said:


> Nia straight up seems like she took acting lessons from porno stars



Hahaha, I always think the exact same thing when half of the roster talk. Though maybe that's what Vince wants. :vince2


----------



## Old School Icons

A good episode. 

TM61's theme song sounded just like a song from American Hi-Fi's first album :lol

One thing I noticed is that they quietly removed the "Future is Now" tag so if there was any doubt, its no longer what it was only a couple of years ago.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I expected more people to mark for Baby Metal, isn't everybody on the internet a weeaboo?


----------



## chargebeam

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I expected more people to mark for Baby Metal, isn't everybody on the internet a weeaboo?


I marked the fuck out when HHH tweeted it earlier in the day.


----------



## They LIVE

How come all these supposed hardcore Nakamura fans @ Full Sail aren't getting down with the "YeaOH!"?


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Not liking NXT as a whole as much as I used to, but I didn't fast forward when Nakumura or No Way Jose were on screen, they're awesome. Everybody else, meh.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

The opening tag match was pretty good. Not totally sold on TM61 yet considering all the hype i heard about them but i'm still loving Gargano and Ciampa. Their finisher looks great.

The women's backstage promo was a tad cringey.

Aries' promo was very nice. Nakamura masks his relatively poor English with great charisma as always though, his part was pretty funny. Aries v Nakamura should be a great match and it's great that they're making Aries a heel by the looks of things too.

Jordan and Gable's promo was excellent for what it was, Gable has great charisma and Jordan has amped it up in that regard recently too. Looking forward to the rematch at Takeover.

I just can't get into No Way Jose. The guy has a lot of charisma and he's alright in the ring but he's far too one dimensional for my liking. 

The women's triple threat was alright. Bliss and especially Carmella looked good. The finish looked weak as hell. Jax didn't impress as much as she did against Bayley, perhaps hard to do that in a triple threat environment but we'll see how she fares against Asuka.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Jax didn't impress as much as she did against Bayley, perhaps hard to do that in a triple threat environment but we'll see how she fares against Asuka.


I think Jax has shown measurable improvement, and I think if Asuka puts her mind to it she could carry Jax to a great match even if Jax wasn't so improved.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Casual Fan #52 said:


> I think Jax has shown measurable improvement, and I think if Asuka puts her mind to it she could carry Jax to a great match even if Jax wasn't so improved.


I hope so. Jax is considerably better than how she was when she debuted so hopefully she can do her bit.


----------



## JDP2016

Nia should have put Asuka through that table. It was just begging for a 130 pound Japanese woman to break it in half.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Corey Graves in *PINK*...:stop no more.


I thought the Tye Dillinger v Murphy match was great. Considering these weren't top talents coming into NXT, developmental guys for the most part, it was good.


----------



## ST1TCH

I'm hoping they really give The Perfect 10 a little bit of a push now that a lot of guys will probably be moving up. The crowd loves him and I love all the quirks to his character, such as counting 10 three times instead of 1 2 3 for a pinfall.

Revival was excellent as always tonight and Asuka's spaz attack was cool.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

IMO Tye Dillinger is the best part about NXT these days; it's criminal they won't give him a push. I hope he gets drafted to Smackdown, I think Road Dawg will give him the shot HHH never would.


----------



## BK Festivus

Graves commenting on Murphy getting his first name back :heyman6


----------



## Darren Criss

Asuka slayed OMG

(She said in Japanese: I'm gonna rip your head off)


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Darren Criss said:


> Asuka slayed OMG
> 
> (She said in Japanese: I'm gonna rip your head off)


Really? It took like 900 syllables to just say that?


----------



## coreysamson

A halfway decent show. Opening promo was so-so. The manner in which Revival delivered their promo reminded me of something I'd hear from LayCool. These guys should definitely stick to being the silent badass heels.

Asuka/Jax was probably the most underwhelming contract signing I've ever seen. The exchange between AA and Revival felt flat. Gable and Jordan need to work on their punches to make it their fights more convincing. By the way, what happened to the promos? AA have been less interesting since becoming champs because they just wrestle. I want to see their promos back as well!

Shocked to see Tye win a match! Curious to witness Murphy as babyface.


----------



## Genking48

Would have switched the positioning of the Joe/Balor interview and the Jax/Asuka contract signing.

There's really nothing for me on NXT right at this moment, must wait on my boy Hideo to come back, Nia Jax to fuck off from Asuka, Joe to get another feud, check out when Andrade Almas or for TM-61 to get something going on.

Nothing right now is very interesting besides a few bright spots, but those brights spots are dealing with shit currently, so nothing to do but wait it out.


----------



## marshal99

An average underwhelming show to takeover. Austin/Samson didn't do anything for me , neither did ty/murphy. Both matches are dull and very average. the revival vs gargano & ciampa was okay , had seen better from both teams. The buildup for jax/asuka did its job of making jax a monster who is unafraid of asuka.


----------



## Darren Criss

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Really? It took like 900 syllables to just say that?


Japanese's words are too long


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

The Revival have the most potential as a top heel team than any in NXT history.

Dawson is so good on the mic it's ridiculous, and while Dash certainly needs work, it looks to be more of a confidence thing than a delivery thing. Those guys are gonna be a mainstay.


----------



## SAMCRO

That Joe/Balor interview was really awkward, Balor just didn't look comfortable or confident at all, he looked as if he was gonna faint from all the pressure. And what was with Balor saying to Joe that there was people in the performance center more deserving of a title shot? Joe's one of the most established names on the roster. That kinda made Balor look like a dumb ass.

Someone needs to inform Tye Dillinger that his finisher he debuted is one of AJ's big signature moves, so he should stick to the knee facebuster maneuver he was using before.

Also they really need to establish a finisher for Aries, he's won every match with a random move, roll up, discuss elbow, 450, last chancery. Just give the guy a freaking finisher and stick with it already.


----------



## Oxidamus

Holy heck that was awful.

Dillinger/Murphy was uninspired and just had my 2nd fave job to my 1st fave to job to an indie guy. :tripsscust

Plus the rest of the show was either shit or stupid...

Letting indie geek tag team Johnny and Wrestling look good in a promo against The Revival;
Letting indie geek tag team Johnny and Wrestling win in a match against The Revival;
Balor/Joe 8 minute interview;
Asuka/Nia contract signing;
American Alpha running out to save Johnny and Wrestling for no reason other than "we're faces" (that's the uninspired shit people usually hate on the main roster);
Samson jobbing out yet again, to Aries just so he can job to Nakamura

Bad episode again who'da thunk it.


----------



## elo

The discussion points in that Joe/Balor sitdown were just flat out whacky. They are about to have the first ever NXT STEEL CAGE match and the talking points are mainly about Joe sooking about not getting a fair title shot eventhough he HAS THE DAMN BELT and was given shitloads of title matches and Balor feels betrayed and "lost for words" without the NXT title....please.

Come on, these guys are way better than this - this should not have gone to air, it was horrible.

The writing has stunk on NXT since Ward was promoted full-time to the main shows, maybe this really should be The End.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

"I fink Air Reese rill bow down to the king of stong stile" :nak

Fat bitch powerbombed the Asian. :enzo

So lets talk about that Balor/Joe interview. I don't know but for some reason, Balor seems like he is in the wrong. They claim to be friends, but Joe is right that Balor never gave him a title shot. Balor said he would - but he never did. For kayfabe reasons, I am rooting for Joe. Joe never did anything wrong. He went for the title and Balor couldn't defend. The whole rivalry just seems messed up because of that. But I'm sure the cage match will be awesome.


----------



## Crasp

The preview for tonight doesn't fill me with hope that this episode will be worth watching. I'll probably catch it tomorow sometime when I can forward through the nothing.


----------



## Dr. Middy

"Match of the year" as a chant is just, ugh.


----------



## safc-scotty

I actually really enjoyed this weeks NXT, in fact I think the last couple of weeks of NXT TV has improved. I think a big part of that is we have been getting in ring mic segments instead of just backstage segments to advance/ setup feuds. They break up the show nicely and are used a lot on the main roster, so surely it makes sense to get the talents used to talking with a live mic.

The Authors of Pain squash match was fun, and although the Ellering interview was short, it was intriguing and I'm definitely looking forward to seeing more of these.

The Carmella match was the type of pointless match I normally get bored of with NXT, but I actually thought this was one of her better matches and she seemed a bit more fluent. I really like Carmella and want her to succeed so nice to see some progress. I still think there's a slight awkwardness with some of her actions that people don't really know how to react to :lmao Also, some decent heel work by Tessa, not sure if she's signed to the company though.

Haven't seen anything of TM-61 prior to them signing but I already really like them in ring, will wait to see more of their mic work/backstage segments but these guys are going to have some fantastic matches in NXT. I really hope they follow up with the Blake/Murphy storyline and they don't just drift apart.

I think I enjoyed Andrade vs Dillinger more this week that at Takeover, but I'm a bit confused as to why they'd put him against Dillinger again knowing it's going to hurt his reaction because people love Dillinger. Also, this might seem strange but I've just noticed how much I love the countdown thing for Dillinger's entrance and his music. Anyway, good match and whilst they clearly have big plans for Andrade, I hope Dillinger continues to get good screen time or goes up to the main roster with the draft.

Finally, the Balor promo was a nice touch and it was good to hear the likes of Neville and Breeze mentioned. I'd rather Balor just went straight to the main roster (I've never really taken to him to be honest) but Balor/Nakamura should be a great match and it did have a big match feel with the crowd response.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Dr. Middy said:


> "Match of the year" as a chant is just, ugh.


Full Sail is AIDS.
Finn Balor on the mic is cancer.
Tye Dillinger getting squashed is herpes.

The only good thing about NXT these days is the commentary.

"The great grandfather of Murphy actually defeated the great grandfather of Thorne in Thunderdome"
"It's right by Bulletfarm"

:ha


----------



## Dr. Middy

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Full Sail is AIDS.
> Finn Balor on the mic is cancer.
> Tye Dillinger getting squashed is herpes.
> 
> The only good thing about NXT these days is the commentary.
> 
> "The great grandfather of Murphy actually defeated the great grandfather of Thorne in Thunderdome"
> "It's right by Bulletfarm"
> 
> :ha


I love the way Phillips and Graves play off one another, especially Graves. But yeah, I like Full Sail's enthusiasm for everything, but man they're annoying sometimes.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Man, I thought this was a great episode. Best one in a while.

AOP (authors of Pain) had a great debut looking like beasts. 
Carmella and Blanchard had a solid match. Nice to see Carmella win after some streak losses.
Awesome new match to look forward to between Nakamura v Balor.

I'm also now a fan of Tye Dillinger. He's stuck out foremost with his gimmick change, and the corn rolls. From there he's just put on good matches and been alright on the mic. I think he needs to use much more body language when doing promos. Digging the theme song also. I thought for a while he was going for a Ruby Rhod from the 5th element at first, but the perfect 10 still catches my interest.


----------



## Delbusto

During Nakamura's "I have to beat..." line with the crowd building up to the "you" part, the split second dead silence before Nakamura finally said it was awesome for some reason.

Somewhere around 1:50


----------



## Old School Icons

Not a bad episode I thought for a post TakeOver show.

:Rollins I love the commentary on this show 

Authors of Pain looked like the monster team the division needs although its a pity they didn't keep the masks for their entrance. The Tag Team division is rapidly becoming the best part of the show now that we have the old school team (Revival), the olympic athletes (AA), the indy guys (Gargano/Ciampo) and now these two as potential future challengers and there are a few other teams below them and TM61 as well. They have done a good job of building a division. 

Lets hope they can start doing the same for the women because its the weakest its been in the last couple of years personally.

"You Six!" :Rollins more of that please. It seems like finally they are starting to give Tye that cocky edge that the gimmick demands.

Carmella and Tessa had a decent match. Tessa had a few nice heel moments too. Carmella is still a way off from being able to take over from Bayley as the top babyface women in the company but she is going in the right direction.

TM61 Vs Murphy/Blake was fine.

Some people have a problem with the fans heckling the new guy against "Perfect 10". I don't. Jobbing out "10" once against him was fine for his debut but twice in a week? Shit booking for both. Should have given him a different opponent and then have a rematch later... you know build a feud? :lol

This was one of Finn Balor's better in ring promos. It will never be a strength of his but it wasn't bad. Nakamura/Balor interaction felt like the kind of big moment a lot of these weekly shows have been missing recently and its certainly a match to look forward to. The delivery of "I have to beat... you!" felt silly yet somehow awesome too :Rollins


----------



## Crasp

Watched it this morning. Corey and Tom continue to be a highlight every week.

I'm liking AoP. I think I'd just move them straight to the main roster and have them go over New Day to be honest, 'cause AoP are already a much more dominant and intriguing team than The Club.

Fin/Nak... The Nak hype isn't hard to comprehend, even if it is a little overblown. The Balor hype continues to evade me though. I was excited to see Devitt in NXT, but we've never really had _that_ guy. My greatest hope for Brooklyn, is that Balor cheats to get the win over Shinsuke. It would be a great way to turn him heel against seemingly NXT's most beloved competitor (more so than Bayley right now). And as long as it looked like Nakamura was going to win, it won't damage him at all. Then just send Balor up to join the club.

I'm dying to see some of the newer girls get rolling. I really hope they show up over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## The Tempest

People losing their pants over Naka vs Bàlor :kobelol



Dr. Middy said:


> "Match of the year" as a chant is just, ugh.


Where did they chant that?


----------



## Crasp

The Tempest said:


> Where did they chant that?


During the Balor/Nak bit :aj3


----------



## The Tempest

Crasp said:


> During the Balor/Nak bit :aj3


Lord. Glad I don't watch NXT anymore. So, that's just another match because "Hey, I wanna be champ!" "Say what? I wanna be champ too!" "Let's fight!!"

What happened to the storylines? For fuck's sake fire Belcastro already, geek is ruining NXT to the ground.


----------



## Crasp

The Tempest said:


> Lord. Glad I don't watch NXT anymore. So, that's just another match because "Hey, I wanna be champ!" "Say what? I wanna be champ too!" "Let's fight!!"
> 
> What happened to the storylines? For fuck's sake fire Belcastro already, geek is ruining NXT to the ground.


It wasn't quite like that. It was more like Shinsuke had no reason to go through Balor before fighting Joe, but wanted to anyway.

Even so, yeah, Belcastro hasn't proven to be a great addition so far. Not sure how much (if any) imput Dusty used to have on booking fueds, but since losing him, and since Ryan Ward moved to Smackdown, the booking & writing has certianly got worse.


----------



## BehindYou

Are the refs meant to be rookies too? Because none of them ever count out partners in the ring at the same time in tag matches, ever.

Why have one of the best managers of all time if hes going to stand there in silence?


Is this come kind of weird underdog story for Dillinger? Seems to be getting over in defeat, great work from the guy but can it translate to a non-NXT crowd?

I hope they give Murphy some kind of singles run, don't see much in Blake.

TM61 have a terrible name but look great so far.

Dont care about Balor at all, sorry. Zayne is the icon of NXT by a comfortable margin, than it's Neville before Balor should get a mention too.


----------



## JDP2016

Crasp said:


> It wasn't quite like that. It was more like Shinsuke had no reason to go through Balor before fighting Joe, but wanted to anyway.
> 
> Even so, yeah, Belcastro hasn't proven to be a great addition so far. Not sure how much (if any) imput Dusty used to have on booking fueds, but since losing him, and since Ryan Ward moved to Smackdown, the booking & writing has certianly got worse.


Kinda like how Bayley said she wanted to be women's champ but first she had to go through Charlotte, a former champ, and Becky Lynch first. Since when has NXT been about complex storylines?


----------



## BehindYou

Delbusto1 said:


> During Nakamura's "I have to beat..." line with the crowd building up to the "you" part, the split second dead silence before Nakamura finally said it was awesome for some reason.
> 
> Somewhere around 1:50


 Lol Nakamura can barely get out sentences in English and still has the crowd in the palm of his hand. 
Meanwhile the face of the brand is still shit in promos.


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Tempest said:


> Where did they chant that?


It was during that Nakamura/Balor segment when they finally agreed on a match. 

Don't get me wrong, it'll probably be one hell of a match and all, but jesus christ I feel like some people in Full Sail come to literally start chants and care ZERO about what is even happening on the show.


----------



## The Nuke

I wouldn't call Shinsuke vs Balor a MOTY by any means. Their New Japan match was one of the few Nakamura matches I didn't like. In fact it may be the only one.

It may be better this time. I'm still thinking this match will happen before Takeover. Just seems odd that that main event for Takeover wouldn't be Nakamura vs Joe 1.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

I never really watched Nakamura before NXT, I don't really like indy wrestlers or most of the guys they bring in from there. I'm pretty sure Nakamura is the best wrestler in the world though after last night's promo. He is confirmed for awesome on the mic every time. Obviously he's great in the ring and deceptively large for a Japanese dude. He is the best at everything and should be headlining wrestlemania. I don't understand why AJ Styles is wrestling Cena and not Nakamura. If you created a mutant hybrid from the genes of Bruce lee, Michael Jackson, and Jesus, it would be NAKAMURA!!!


----------



## mj83

nakamura vs balor could be the match of the year


----------



## The Nuke

JamJamGigolo said:


> I never really watched Nakamura before NXT, I don't really like indy wrestlers or most of the guys they bring in from there. I'm pretty sure Nakamura is the best wrestler in the world though after last night's promo. He is confirmed for awesome on the mic every time. Obviously he's great in the ring and deceptively large for a Japanese dude. He is the best at everything and should be headlining wrestlemania. I don't understand why AJ Styles is wrestling Cena and not Nakamura. If you created a mutant hybrid from the genes of Bruce lee, Michael Jackson, and Jesus, it would be NAKAMURA!!!


AJ Styles vs Nakamura

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4elci3_njpw-shinsuke-nakamura-vs-aj-styles_sport

All you've got to do is click the link and click play, and you'll see what many consider one of the best matches of the year so far.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Nakamura can't even speak English and he cut a better promo than Reigns. :nak


----------



## J-B

Catching up on some NXT from recent weeks and fuck, Nia Jax is probably the worst actor I've ever seen in wrestling. Asuka can barely speak any English and still delivers her lines 100000x more convincingly.


----------



## fenixdrago

Carmella deserves to win the wrestling observer most improved of the year award.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

fenixdrago said:


> Carmella deserves to win the wrestling observer most improved of the year award.


Carmella deserves to suck my cock, she's so hot. :banderas


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Call me crazy but Carmella should be the one to take the title off Asuka. Give Asuka a dominant reign of course have her fend off Mella 2 times (one on a TV and one on a Special) and have Mella win it on the 3rd try in a storied effort.

Also Full Sail remains the worst crowd in all of wrestling.


----------



## LaMelo

Carmella is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Call me crazy but Carmella should be the one to take the title off Asuka. Give Asuka a dominant reign of course have her fend off Mella 2 times (one on a TV and one on a Special) and have Mella win it on the 3rd try in a storied effort.


:rockwut
You're definitely sticking your neck out there... I definitely appreciate the line of thought too, but yeah, that sure is... a thing...

When you consider that so far, the worst performer to have held the NXT Women's Title was Charlotte, that belt has some pretty respectable prestige/credibility. 

I've been a Carmella mark for a long time. I was praising her back when the community started to sing the "Dana's actually goten a lot better" song. She _had_, but I felt Carmella, at least inside the ring, had better feel/psychology.

The main issue now is the same as it was back then. I'm still not convinced people would get behind her to a great enough degree, and I don't think there's been enough character development. Unless people watch her on periscope etc, I don't think anyone really knows who she is, and I think that's the critical aspect for her right now. She's currently popular by association rather than on her own merits.

Havng said that, you could argue that a programme with Asuka leading to a title win is just the place to present that story and explain her character, but it seems a bit of a risk. Bayley was a lovable loser, sent repeatedly to the back of the line before she got _her _moment.

So, I like her, but it might be a bit of a risk if people percieve it as forced in any way. I say leave her in NXT a while longer until she starts getting the Breeze/Dillinger tenure respect rub


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crasp said:


> :rockwut
> You're definitely sticking your neck out there... I definitely appreciate the line of thought too, but yeah, that sure is... a thing...
> 
> When you consider that so far, the worst performer to have held the NXT Women's Title was Charlotte, that belt has some pretty respectable prestige/credibility.
> 
> I've been a Carmella mark for a long time. I was praising her back when the community started to sing the "Dana's actually goten a lot better" song. She _had_, but I felt Carmella, at least inside the ring, had better feel/psychology.
> 
> The main issue now is the same as it was back then. I'm still not convinced people would get behind her to a great enough degree, and I don't think there's been enough character development. Unless people watch her on periscope etc, I don't think anyone really knows who she is, and I think that's the critical aspect for her right now. She's currently popular by association rather than on her own merits.
> 
> Havng said that, you could argue that a programme with Asuka leading to a title win is just the place to present that story and explain her character, but it seems a bit of a risk. Bayley was a lovable loser, sent repeatedly to the back of the line before she got _her _moment.
> 
> So, I like her, but it might be a bit of a risk if people percieve it as forced in any way. I say leave her in NXT a while longer until she starts getting the Breeze/Dillinger tenure respect rub


Now I'm not saying this has to happen soon, Asuka's due a long run, I'm saying throughout reign have Mella challenge twice and during these challenges will come the character development. Remember she showed a lot development when she was gonna fae Bayley for the title. It's supposed to be a slow build.


----------



## B316

Hahahahahaha Austin Aries is f'n amazing!


----------



## Jersey

Alexa *drools*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

This was a good episode. But, all I could think the whole time was "if Aries turns heel he's a GOAT for this. If he doesn't turn heel, wtf."
:mark::lmao:mark:


----------



## B316

Good episode tonight, a very enjoyable hour.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Great episode. WWE should start calling Nia Jax's powerbomb the A-Nia-lation.


----------



## bonkertons

Poor Biff. He actually looked great in that match. Crowd just loves Dillinger.


----------



## bonkertons

BTW, heel Aries is best for business. That dance twirl into the left elbow, followed by the heelish grin was brilliant.


----------



## joeysnotright

What is Oney Lorcan? I thought Biff Busick was kind of corny, but this new name tops that by a wide margin.
Entertaining episode this week.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I've been supporting Aries since his debut obviously since he's one of my all time favs but d*mnit Austin DA GAWD Aries has finally arrived in NXT, the heel turn was lovely wasn't the predictable turn after the handshake they waited till they got on the table and Aries dropping him with a rolling forearm.

The Greatest man who ever lived is here ! Make him NXT champ coach


----------



## Knocks

Good episode. That Aries turn was incredible. Dillinger's losing streak has my attention. And BAYLEY'S BACK :bayley

Wonder if they're setting up a title defence for Asuka against Bliss/Carmella before Bayley at Brooklyn, or maybe a triple threat is in the works.


----------



## jacobrgroman

the more I think about it the more I've come to realize oney lorcan sounds like a star wars character. enjoyed him and the perfect ten together.

GREAT graves quote "tye dillinger--tom, I can't believe I'm gonna say this: he just dropped about five points in my book. as far as I'm concerned tye dillinger is a 5 at best. he's approaching tom phillips territory."


----------



## BehindYou

Murphy SOLD THE FUCK out of Nakamura's finishing sequence, it was the best it's looked in NXT for me.


----------



## J-B

Austin Aeries is top fucking notch, that segment was hilarious. Haven't watched Bayley's match yet but her opponent is that one who always wears yellow and looks awkward as fuck when walking to the ring :lol


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Nakamura should hire those two black chicks as his backup dancers, I like their moves, they're havin fun MAGGLE!


----------



## jacobrgroman

hey! we got a josh woods sighting. looking forward to seeing more of him this year.

great heel turn by aries, even if I already knew it was coming. seeing him dance and have a good time before it happened was awesome.


----------



## J-B

I assumed that Aries was already a heel before this week's show but at least the turn was against someone as annoying as NWJ


----------



## JDP2016

It's about time someone beat down Jose No Way. I wanted to claw my eyes out watching a near 40 year old white guy dance like that crazy family member at a wedding until Aires took him out.

Alexa got the better of Carmella last night. Maybe because what she said was true in that Carmella was just an accessory to Enzo&Cass while Alexa made Blake&Murphy relevant. I can see the next wave of NXT women's wrestling revolve around those two.

Always great to see Bayley and she was just fucking adorable outside of Full Sail. God I hope she works out on the main roster. She doesn't have to be the face of the division up there, Sasha can have that role, but if Bayley can be a solid #2 behind her that would be fine by me.

Nia squashed Liv Morgan? Why?

Where was Asuka?

I wouldn't be surprised if Murphy got repackaged... or released.

Nakamura is still great.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Alexa was perfect in that interview. Carmella wasn't bad either. Probably some of her best work yet.


----------



## Old School Icons

One of the best "Now I'm officially heel" NXT heel turns ever :Rollins

Aries


----------



## Natecore

A Double is truly the greatest man to ever live.


----------



## BehindYou

JDP2016 said:


> It's about time someone beat down Jose No Way. I wanted to claw my eyes out watching a near 40 year old white guy dance like that crazy family member at a wedding until Aires took him out.
> 
> Alexa got the better of Carmella last night. Maybe because what she said was true in that Carmella was just an accessory to Enzo&Cass while Alexa made Blake&Murphy relevant. I can see the next wave of NXT women's wrestling revolve around those two.
> 
> Always great to see Bayley and she was just fucking adorable outside of Full Sail. God I hope she works out on the main roster. She doesn't have to be the face of the division up there, Sasha can have that role, but if Bayley can be a solid #2 behind her that would be fine by me.
> 
> Nia squashed Liv Morgan? Why?
> 
> Where was Asuka?
> 
> *I wouldn't be surprised if Murphy got repackaged... or released.*
> 
> Nakamura is still great.


 He's getting TV time, Blake seems worse and should be more concerned.


----------



## SAMCRO

Biggest positive i got from the show was NIA FINALLY GOT A NEW FINISHER, thank god that shitty Leg Drop finisher is gone, i always said she should use a powerbomb or chokeslam, just something with some impact and power. Just surprised it took Trips this long to see how bad that Leg Drop finisher was, he told Apollo to change his finisher up after his 2nd or 3rd match.

Also i'll say it again, Liv Morgan is way too similar to Carmella, shes a spunky loud mouth jersey girl coming out with a hat on and acting all hyper and loud. Unless they plan on making her and Carmellla a tag team or something they need to repackage her, because she just comes off as Carmella 2.0.

Was anyone else confused by the fullsail crowd with Aries? When he came out and interrupted No Way Jose the fans was chanting "Aries sucks" then he started dancing and they cheered him, then he turned heel and attacked No Way Jose and they was chanting "Austin Aries!". So they hated him when he interrupted Jose and cheered when he started dancing with him, but then started cheering for him when he attacked No Way Jose, just didn't make any sense.


----------



## wwetna1

BehindYou said:


> He's getting TV time, Blake seems worse and should be more concerned.


As singles guys. Murphy could be a Billy Gunn copy and Blake a Jeff Jarrett copy if they wanted to tweak their looks a little bit


----------



## J-B

Liv Morgan definitely needs to drop that annoying theme song. Nothing against her tho.


Nakamura has serious potential with being a world champion if they keep booking him well once he hits the main roster. Definitely has an aura about him.


----------



## BehindYou

wwetna1 said:


> As singles guys. Murphy could be a Billy Gunn copy and Blake a Jeff Jarrett copy if they wanted to tweak their looks a little bit


 Funnily enough I think Murphy has similar mannerisms and moves in a similar way to Ziggler who is seen as a HBK/Billy Gunn hybrid rip off.

Murphy is a great athlete and I think his look is ok, he's a bigger guy to be wearing tights these days but they suit him still, I'd tidy them up with less color and give him a mean streak.

He could lose the hair and beard I guess, he looked cool in Oz too,


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Nakamura never disappoints. Nor does Morgan or Bliss... For different reasons.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Was anyone else confused by the fullsail crowd with Aries? When he came out and interrupted No Way Jose the fans was chanting "Aries sucks" then he started dancing and they cheered him, then he turned heel and attacked No Way Jose and they was chanting "Austin Aries!". So they hated him when he interrupted Jose and cheered when he started dancing with him, but then started cheering for him when he attacked No Way Jose, just didn't make any sense.


Bro you know this ...

FULL :clap ...... SAIL :clap - SUCKS :clap


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT was good this week. We got lots of matches and a shitload of promos. Carmella is hot as hell and you can't teach that. Deonna and Liv gave me a chub as well. :banderas


----------



## KC Armstrong

Watching that Alexa & Carmella promo I couldn't help but wonder once again... Why the fuck is Dana Brooke the one they called up?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

KC Armstrong said:


> Watching that Alexa & Carmella promo I couldn't help but wonder once again... Why the fuck is Dana Brooke the one they called up?


Marketable tits?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Leon Knuckles said:


> Marketable tits?



I don't think so. Both Alexa and Carmella are waaaay hotter than Dana, so she doesn't even have that going for her.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

KC Armstrong said:


> Watching that Alexa & Carmella promo I couldn't help but wonder once again... Why the fuck is Dana Brooke the one they called up?


They probably want to protect Bliss. She's far more talented and marketable than Brooke. Why give her the impossible role of replacing Ric Flair as Charlotte's sidekick?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Davy Jones said:


> They probably want to protect Bliss. She's far more talented and marketable than Brooke. Why give her the impossible role of replacing Ric Flair as Charlotte's sidekick?



I'm a huge Alexa fan, but I don't think they see that much in her. If they did she would have been featured on a Takeover special by now. I don't get it, but it is what it is.

The Charlotte sidekick angle is just a temporary thing. Unfortunately, I genuinely believe they see some kind of new Nikki Bella in Dana Brooke.


----------



## BehindYou

Her chemistry with Emma was why she got brought up, to be a duo but than Emma was injured.


----------



## Trublez

Unfortunately Aries, I don't think a heel turn is gonna save you.

And I couldn't give any less of a shit about Balor/Nakamura if I tried.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

the perfect 10 loses again this time to some no name geek :MAD

:lol austin aries dancing

austin aries heel turnig on that geek jose :ha


----------



## TBreeze

I don't watch NXT every week but Murphy's physical shape seems to have really improved. I wonder if he can have a decent singles run.


----------



## marshal99

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm a huge Alexa fan, but I don't think they see that much in her. If they did she would have been featured on a Takeover special by now. I don't get it, but it is what it is.
> 
> The Charlotte sidekick angle is just a temporary thing. Unfortunately, I genuinely believe they see some kind of new Nikki Bella in Dana Brooke.


Won't be surprised if Alexa do get call up to the main roster along with bayley when they do the brand split.


----------



## Donnie

Bliss vs. Carmella. This has real potential to be a great match.


----------



## Knocks

Carmella not doing her intro anymore? :$


----------



## Cleavage

Samoan shield swat team adjace just might be legit


----------



## JamJamGigolo

That Bliss vs Carmella match reminded me of what I love about women's wrestling. I understand there are some great technical wrestlers for women these days, but at the end of the day they're never going to be the men. Nobody wants to watch the WNBA. I didn't fast forward this match because of just how hot Carmella is and hot incredibly physics defying Bliss's ass is. I usually fast forward to the end of women's matches, but this kept me riveted like an old school match between Sable and Sunny. Just put hot bitches in the ring first, then worry about the wrestling. These two should be toward he top of the entire WWE card much less NXT based purely on their asses.


----------



## wwetna1

Knocks said:


> Carmella not doing her intro anymore? :$


Why would she there after Alexa called her an accessory


----------



## jacobrgroman

good little carmella/bliss match. hopefully one of these two ladies ends up with the title soon.

was talking with a buddy of mine how even though this andrade match was essentially an enhancement match, it was nice to see noah (is potjes is shoot name or work name?) get in some offense too before taking the 1, 2, 3.

a double is so good as a cocky, prick heel.

rather enjoyed that tag match betwen G&C and the hype bros. I think they oughta go ahead and just call up mojo and add the hype bros to the MR tag team division.
can't wait to see that 2/3 falls match next week. I'm predicting we might see g&c vs revival at brooklyn. but I have no idea where they're gonna put in the AOP unless they face alpha in brooklyn. (just shots in the dark here.)

also that jordan "suplay" on, was it gzim?, was insane!

next two episodes should be fun. 2/3 falls and bayley/bliss next week and balor/nak the 13th.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I've been so down on NXT lately I was going skip this episode which only would've been the second time in 3 years that I skipped one but I saw on instagram the was a Mella/Bliss match so I had to watch. 

Carmella is improving so rapidly in technical wrestling, her psychology was great too, all she needs is to chain her sequences a little faster and more smoothly and I think she'd be able to hold her own with the 4HW. 

Gargano and Ciampa have really good matches but there is nothing else to them, I know for the IWC that's enough to think they deserve to be world champs but I couldn't care less about them.

Why did they call Noah by his real name what happened to Noah Kekoa? I thought he was solid in limited work but he needs to give Jack Swagger his ring gear back.

I'm still not "getting" Cien and how does the Super Scrote smasher finish his opponent, shouldn't it finish him?


----------



## Mr. I

JamJamGigolo said:


> That Bliss vs Carmella match reminded me of what I love about women's wrestling. I understand there are some great technical wrestlers for women these days, but at the end of the day they're never going to be the men. Nobody wants to watch the WNBA. I didn't fast forward this match because of just how hot Carmella is and hot incredibly physics defying Bliss's ass is. I usually fast forward to the end of women's matches, but this kept me riveted like an old school match between Sable and Sunny. Just put hot bitches in the ring first, then worry about the wrestling. These two should be toward he top of the entire WWE card much less NXT based purely on their asses.


You can just look up "porn" on google you know.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Bliss followed up a great match with an amazing promo. :garrett2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Great match between Bliss and Carmella. Nice to see that they're actually building the two of them up. Looking forward to Bayley v Bliss next week.

Cien looked pretty impressive, probably the most impressed i've been with him thus far strangely. 

Gargano and Ciampa v Hype Bros was a solid match. The tag wrestling in NXT is constantly better than the main roster. The three way exchange was great too. Nice to see something a bit different. And holy shit, JJ's suplex on one of the AOP... Incredible.

Fun episode this week, can't complain.


----------



## Trublez

Noah Potjes' theme man! :trips5


----------



## J-B

Alexa Bliss and that booty, man. That is all. :book


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Only Bliss' first win since April 2nd. :WTF2


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Ithil said:


> You can just look up "porn" on google you know.


No but they're actually good wrestlers. I'm not saying WWE's women's division should look like TNA's. They have good personalities and characters and ring skills. The fact that they're super hot puts the at the top level. It's why Big Bang Theory is so successful, it's a decent show, but it's the two unbelievably hot chicks on the show that give it that extra boost for people to watch all the reruns so much. It's a tried and true TV formula they should follow.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

JamJamGigolo said:


> No but they're actually good wrestlers. I'm not saying WWE's women's division should look like TNA's. They have good personalities and characters and ring skills. The fact that they're super hot puts the at the top level. It's why Big Bang Theory is so successful, it's a decent show, but it's the two unbelievably hot chicks on the show that give it that extra boost for people to watch all the reruns so much. It's a tried and true TV formula they should follow.


Who's the other hot chick? Sheldon? :lmao


----------



## THANOS

Leon Knuckles said:


> Who's the other hot chick? Sheldon? :lmao


Nah bro. The 2nd is her:


----------



## Arkham258

Leon Knuckles said:


> Who's the other hot chick? Sheldon? :lmao


The hottest girl on the Big Bang Theory by far





































Never thought Raj would end up with the best girlfriend.


----------



## Arkham258

Not to mention, this uber babe that idiot Leonard let slip through his fingers









































































Hotter than Penny, Amy and Bernadette


----------



## BehindYou

Fuck, Nakamura's English has improved so much and he already has the intangibles on the mic. Futures bright.


----------



## Bayley <3

First episode of NXT I've watched since Dallas.


----------



## 3ku1

Arkham258 said:


> Not to mention, this uber babe that idiot Leonard let slip through his fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotter than Penny, Amy and Bernadette


Not Penny . I always thought Emily was pretty. But never did much for me. I was always Penny then the rest brah .


----------



## JBLoser

That was Alexa's best match to date IMO. Bayley looked great as well and Lex definitely didn't look like shit. 

Can't really say much about Rhyno... [shrug]

This 2/3 falls match has been quite good so far.


----------



## Bayley <3

Nia jax really has no presence. I'm not a fan but can see what they want to do with her but she hasn't nailed it down just yet. Rumours of calling her up are horribly premature. 

Alexa is getting better, still overrated by many here. It may be nit picking but a couple of things she did during the match (that head lock thing, and her knee on the back of Bayley) looked like they wouldn't hurt anybody. Needs to fix a few things up, other than that was a solid enough match.


----------



## JBLoser

Bayley <3 said:


> Nia jax really has no presence. I'm not a fan but can see what they want to do with her but she hasn't nailed it down just yet. Rumours of calling her up are horribly premature.
> 
> Alexa is getting better, still overrated by many here. It may be nit picking but a couple of things she did during the match (that head lock thing, and her knee on the back of Bayley) looked like they wouldn't hurt anybody. Needs to fix a few things up, other than that was a solid enough match.


Yeah, have to agree about Nia. Would be a huge, huge mistake to call her up early. They called up Dana though so nothing is off limits.


----------



## Bayley <3

JBLoser said:


> Yeah, have to agree about Nia. Would be a huge, huge mistake to call her up early. They called up Dana though so nothing is off limits.


That worked if Emma didn't get injured and you kept her just in the side kick role while Emma wrestled, while Dana was still learning. 

The pairing with Charlotte and giving her matches on main roster already I think was a mistake.


----------



## JBLoser

Concur. Even with that chemistry part said, she's still green as shit and should probably still be stewing here in NXT.


----------



## Bayley <3

I still don't know who is Dash and who is Dawson :Rollins


----------



## AmWolves10

Wow American Alpha loses again. Way to ruin the momentum of one of the hottest acts of NXT.


----------



## JBLoser

AmWolves10 said:


> Wow American Alpha loses again. Way to ruin the momentum of one of the hottest acts of NXT.


Likely headed to the main roster, so I wouldn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## BehindYou

AmWolves10 said:


> Wow American Alpha loses again. Way to ruin the momentum of one of the hottest acts of NXT.


 Almost definitely getting called up for the brand split so it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

JBLoser said:


> That was Alexa's best match to date IMO. Bayley looked great as well and Lex definitely didn't look like shit.


absolutely terrific match. I assume Alexa would win, and I love not being able to predict matches (which is why NXT for the most part is great). I actually made a thread about Bliss v Cameron, maybe 3 months ago, being the worst NXT match of all time. Bliss is usually pretty decent, so I have to say either Bayley pulled some weight or those 2 just have great chemistry. I'm going with great chemistry.

That knock out punch :faint



Bayley <3 said:


> That worked if Emma didn't get injured and you kept her just in the side kick role while Emma wrestled, while Dana was still learning.
> 
> The pairing with Charlotte and giving her matches on main roster already I think was a mistake.


I agree. Had Emma and Dana stayed together the magic would have worked. I don't think Dana is failing, but she seems to be out of place.


and Corey Greaves comment "like Tony Hawk, got to collect all those tapes!" :lmao:lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy

Another excellent American Alpha vs Revival match. Every encounter they've had has been a pleasure to watch, and they are all so fantastic at tag team wrestling. I assumed AA would lose because they're headed up to the main roster. 

Also, I kinda wished they did more with Alexa Bliss. She looked awesome in her match with Bayley, and character wise is probably the best woman on the NXT roster. Don't really want to see Nia/Bayley again, their matches were fine, but nothing that makes me want to see another.


----------



## JBLoser

Dr. Middy said:


> Another excellent American Alpha vs Revival match. Every encounter they've had has been a pleasure to watch, and they are all so fantastic at tag team wrestling. I assumed AA would lose because they're headed up to the main roster.
> 
> *Also, I kinda wished they did more with Alexa Bliss.* She looked awesome in her match with Bayley, and character wise is probably the best woman on the NXT roster. Don't really want to see Nia/Bayley again, their matches were fine, but nothing that makes me want to see another.


Considering the rumors flying around, unless Athena (or whatever her new name is) gets shot up the charts, I'd guess your wish will be granted soon.


----------



## Dr. Middy

JBLoser said:


> Concur. Even with that chemistry part said, she's still green as shit and should probably still be stewing here in NXT.


Yeah Dana has no place on the main roster right now. I think once Emma got injured, she just became lost in translation, but they stuck her with Charlotte because they like her a lot. 

Originally Dana/Emma were to replace Naomi/Tamina, so IDK what happens when they both get back.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Battle of the booty! Bayley may have technically won the match, but Alexis clearly was the winner. I want to see Bayley wear Bliss's shorts and quit hiding that booty. If she did that I think she'd already be on the main roster. I don't get why she's hiding her best... ASSet!?


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's episode: 

- I really liked the Bayley Vs. Alexa Bliss match. It was the best showing I"ve seen from Bliss so far and it was a nice return for Bayley. It also built Bayley back up to her inevitable rematches with Nia Jax and Asuka. 

- RHYNO IS BACK!!!! GORE!!! GORE!!!! GORE!!!!

- Love the video package for Nakamura Vs. Balor. That match is going to be sweet! 

- And we got yet another stellar NXT Tag Title match between The Revival and American Alpha. Loved it! That Shatter Machine on Gable looked nasty.


----------



## Spaz350

I had the pleasure of seeing AA and Revival working a 2of 3 falls match at a house show back in Indianapolis in February. That match was great then, and both teams have gotten exponentially in the few months since. Fantastic chemistry.

Also, just realized that next week is week one of the CWC, Balor-Nakamura, AND part 2 of Ultimate Lucha Dos all in one night. What a time to be alive...


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Bayley <3 said:


> I still don't know who is Dash and who is Dawson :Rollins


HAHA I still call them Dash and Wilder sometimes. I don't even know their names, much less faces, and I've seen most of their NXT matches.


----------



## Vårmakos

brehs alexa's new attire kada


----------



## SAMCRO

Not really a fan of having Bliss lose to Bayley after she gained some momentum with that win over Carmella last week, should have just had Bayley face one of the random jobbers then had Nia confront her. I would have kept Bliss on a win streak for a little while building her up as a challenger for Asuka down the road. It was a fantastic match though, just wish Bliss didn't have to lose.



Vårmakos said:


> brehs alexa's new attire kada


I know bro, really hot attire, if her trunks get even one inch lower you'll be seeing the promise land. Love the way the middle of her trunks angle downwards getting as low as you can get without showing the V.


----------



## Knocks

Really enjoyed the show. Another Revival/Alpha classic, subverting my expectations of a 2/3 falls match with all of the falls coming pretty late on, and that Shatter Machine on the apron was nasty. Hope Dash and Dawson can create similar magic with Gargano and Ciampa, and maybe TM61 down the road too. Like many others have said, definitely Bliss' best showing to date as well against Bayley. Hope she isn't one of the girls called up to the main roster, would love for her to stick around as the top heel in the division.

Now the wait begins for Balor/Nakamura :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong

Can we stop acting like this was the first time Alexa looked decent in the ring? She has been showing improvement for a while. Not holding my breath regarding a push or even call-up, though.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Best episode for a while.

Bayley vs Alexa and the tag title match were great, I was expecting some AoP fuckery to decide it and not AA losing clean.
The video montage to hype Finn vs Nakamura was also great. .....Wow, Neville said pro-wrestling....not sports entertainment! I noticed Mauro and DB doing this on the CWC intro video as well. A refreshing change.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Enjoyed Bayley vs Bliss. They gave Bayley a win and kept Alexa looking competitive. 

Which ever one of Dash and Dawson cut that promo did a damn good job. People were down on the Revival but I would hope people are coming round and recognising what a good job they've done.

Corey Graves makes me really angry... because this is what JBL is meant to be doing.

They should have done this Finn - Shinsuke package last week the edit works much better than the longer promos.

Incredible tag team match but I expected nothing less. If Chad Gable doesn't main event a Wrestlemania I'll feel short changed. Glad they didn't succumb to the temptation to have the freaky shoulder men interfere.

Rumours of NXT's demise have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Knocks

-***** Italiano- said:


> Which ever one of Dash and Dawson cut that promo did a damn good job. People were down on the Revival but I would hope people are coming round and recognising what a good job they've done.


That was Dawson, and yeah, IMO he's one of the best talkers in NXT.


----------



## TripleG

Spaz350 said:


> Also, just realized that next week is week one of the CWC, Balor-Nakamura, AND part 2 of Ultimate Lucha Dos all in one night. What a time to be alive...


----------



## RiverFenix

I could see American Alpha being paired with Heyman, who's rumored once again to be getting more "Heyman Guys" to manage. With Brock basically a part timer, AA would keep Heyman on television, and being both amateur wrestlers, Gable an Olympian even, they'd fit with Lesnar.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

One of the most entertaining NXT episodes for a while. Bayley v Bliss was very fun, well paced and featured some great wrestling by the both of them. Bayley's buckle bomb took me by surprise. Rhino's return was surprising, if a bit random.

And god damn, that main event was amazing. If both teams don't become big time teams on the main roster it's a disgrace. I was on the edge of my seat for every near fall, just like i was for Dallas and The End, finish was superb. Fantastic way to end the show and hopefully we'll see Gable and Jordan grace either Smackdown or RAW very soon.


----------



## T0M

Got to admit that I wasn't sold on The Revival for a while but they've really grown on me a lot. Their in-ring psychology, teamwork and characters are really nicely done and a perfect foe for AA. I popped for the shatter machine on the side of the apron.


----------



## AmWolves10

Saw the Bliss vs Bayley match. I'm a huge Bayley fan but were they listening to the crowd? It's Bliss' time right now in NXT, she's completely on fire and hopefully they didn't just ruin her momentum with this. Send Bayley to the main roster, she deserves to join the other four horsewomen and be scrapping it for the title with them.


----------



## safc-scotty

-***** Italiano- said:


> Enjoyed Bayley vs Bliss. They gave Bayley a win and kept Alexa looking competitive.
> 
> Which ever one of Dash and Dawson cut that promo did a damn good job. People were down on the Revival but I would hope people are coming round and recognising what a good job they've done.
> 
> Corey Graves makes me really angry... because this is what JBL is meant to be doing.
> 
> They should have done this Finn - Shinsuke package last week the edit works much better than the longer promos.
> 
> Incredible tag team match but I expected nothing less. If Chad Gable doesn't main event a Wrestlemania I'll feel short changed. Glad they didn't succumb to the temptation to have the freaky shoulder men interfere.
> *
> Rumours of NXT's demise have been greatly exaggerated.*


Agree with all of this, especially the bolded part. 

I feel like there was definitely a dip in quality of NXT TV over the past 6 months or so, however the last 5 weeks or so (since the episode before the last takeover) have been really enjoyable. They've introduced some new characters, we're getting more in ring promos which really help the balance and structure of the show and we're getting some nice matches in the main events which actually feel like they matter. I do feel like some people will only start crediting NXT again once the brand split happens and certain superstars move up to the main roster.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

safc-scotty said:


> Agree with all of this, especially the bolded part.
> 
> I feel like there was definitely a dip in quality of NXT TV over the past 6 months or so, however the last 5 weeks or so (since the episode before the last takeover) have been really enjoyable. They've introduced some new characters, we're getting more in ring promos which really help the balance and structure of the show and we're getting some nice matches in the main events which actually feel like they matter. I do feel like some people will only start crediting NXT again once the brand split happens and certain superstars move up to the main roster.



Well some people get real rose tinted specs about a product they like. After about 18 months it's "gone down hill" and they lose all objectivity.

Some people just forget that they've had their roster raided at a time when they're being asked to do more than ever.

Not as good as it was at it's peak? Sure. But considering the circumstances they've done a hell of a job.


----------



## blackholeson

Would be nice to see more Joe, Aries, Roode, new stars, and not the same old tag team match. Show sounds decent, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

RHYNO OUTTA NOWHERE!

GORE! GORE! GORE! ECDUB! ECDUB! ECDUB!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

That 2 out of 3 falls match was fuckin insane! I was on the edge of my seat! :mark: I hope AA gets drafted now.


----------



## jacobrgroman

real solid women's match.

really damn good tag match.


----------



## Mr. I

blackholeson said:


> Would be nice to see more Joe, Aries, Roode, new stars, and not the same old tag team match. Show sounds decent, but nothing spectacular.


"Sounds"? So you did not actually watch the episode you're complaining about?
Never mind that Aries has been on weekly for like a month now.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ithil said:


> "Sounds"? So you did not actually watch the episode you're complaining about?
> Never mind that Aries has been on weekly for like a month now.


Don't feed the :troll


----------



## Old School Icons

ECW invasion storyline confirmed for NXT


----------



## Knocks

Somebody complaining about Revival/Alpha is :wow

Compared with how much gets done to death on the main roster, I wouldn't call a series of three brilliant matches "same old". I haven't enjoyed tag team wrestling so much since the MCMG/Beer Money series. Hope Revival can produce similar results with Gargano/Ciampa and TM61 too.


----------



## Knocks

It's Wednesday.


----------



## The Tempest

No :kobe8


----------



## will94

Just saying, you guys are in for a treat tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So this is a one match show?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Shit, I can't get excited for Balor matches anymore, even when he's going up against Nakamura.

Ugh, "This is awesome" chants before the match started. I can't stand these people.


----------



## Dolorian

KC Armstrong said:


> Ugh, "This is awesome" chants before the match started. I can't stand these people.


The crowd is just obnoxious.


----------



## Cleavage

what a blast of a match.


----------



## THANOS

KC Armstrong said:


> Shit, I can't get excited for Balor matches anymore, even when he's going up against Nakamura.
> 
> Ugh, "This is awesome" chants before the match started. I can't stand these people.


You guys get annoyed too easily. Getting peeved at people for being excited for wrestling just screams whiny.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I so badly WANT to love Finn, but I just can't. I certainly don't dislike him, but given his past reputation I always expect greatness from his matches and instead I get matches that are good to very good, but not great. His series of matches with Owens and Joe were all just good to me despite having high hopes going in. The only match of his that super impressed me previously was with Neville, but I think this match with Nakamura may now be my favorite. Very good match - still not a MOTYC though. Not as good as Zayn/Nakamura, maybe narrowly better than Aries/Nakamura but I really need to rewatch that one.


----------



## TD Stinger

Great match. And honestly, it was Balor that made it great. He worked heel in the match and he did it very well. The way he attacked Nakamura’s leg and all the different moves he used to do it. 

Great match for his swan song.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Good match. I think Zayn v Nakamura blew this one out of the water by miles (or km :lol), but still pretty good. 3.5/5. I think the whole show having one match didn't help, and I wasn't head over heels for the match going into it. knew nothing about these guys before WWE, but I don't want to hold ignorance of their past against them.

the crowd is quite obnoxious, showing they'll give love & praise for the slightest of things. After a few minutes it comes off as artifical, or forced:

1) it feels like people who don't watch wrestling go to this show and get the feeling of an indy show. But, it's non-wrestling fans reacting to an indy-esque production.

or

2) it's consistent WWE fans finally seeing good wrestling and storylines after so long so they can't help themselves but go crazy.

As I said above, it gets annoying when the chants are very exaggerated. This isn't exclusive to NXT. I get annoyed from "let's go cena, cena sucks" chants after a while. I get annoyed at the negative reactions roman reigns get. Not that I don't agree witth many of these cahnts, in NXT too, but the consistency of their exaggeration is obnoxious.


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts on this week's show. 

I never thought of Joe as a great promo guy, but he was on fire tonight! That was a great promo. And a Rhyno/Joe match could be a good inbetween before Joe gets to Nakamura. 

Whoa! Big matches next week. Bayley Vs. Nia Jax, American Alpha Vs. The Authors of Pain, and Joe Vs. Rhyno. Kinda stacked. 

But yeah, now lets talk about the big thing this week. Finn Balor Vs. Shinsuke Nakamura!

The match was very good! It especially got heated and crazy towards the end. It wasn't quite as good as my two favorite Nakamura matches this year (his battle with AJ at WK10 and his match with Zayn at TakeOver Dallas) but still a big highlight match for NXT this week. 

I guess this is Finn's farewell from NXT and ascension to the main roster and if it is, Finn had a heck of a run.


----------



## T0M

People moaning about a crowd having fun are worse than the overuse of "this is awesome".

What do you prefer? Raw crowds where you can hear a pin drop?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

T0M said:


> People moaning about a crowd having fun are worse than the overuse of "this is awesome".
> 
> What do you prefer? Raw crowds where you can hear a pin drop?


Why are the only options obnoxious, forced chants and attention whoring or no reaction at all? Can't there be a middle ground where people react to things that deserve reacting to. Japanese crowds don't chant all fucking match long and the IWC loves everything about Japan so obviously it isn't hurting their product.


----------



## skarvika

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why are the only options obnoxious, forced chants and attention whoring or no reaction at all? Can't there be a middle ground where people react to things that deserve reacting to. Japanese crowds don't chant all fucking match long and the IWC loves everything about Japan so obviously it isn't hurting their product.


:damn
You are the best poster here, hands down. Half the shit I think, you say. Every time I come into a thread, you've already taken the words out of my mouth. Have some of my very rare and highly coveted green rep.


----------



## MEMS

skarvika said:


> :damn
> You are the best poster here, hands down. Half the shit I think, you say. Every time I come into a thread, you've already taken the words out of my mouth. Have some of my very rare and highly coveted green rep.


Jerigoat is the man. Constantly find myself agreeing with his stuff except for one little thing. I'm a big Balor fan.


----------



## Razgriz

Finn reminded me that he's as good as advertised with this match. His series with Joe was epic, but the guy dug really deep with his moveset this time around and certainly helped put on a show. Easily a top 5/10 wrestler today. The man is gonna hit drafted to one of the main rosters and make waves the way AJ has done. 

I can't fucking wait


----------



## Knocks

Another very enjoyable show. LOVED Joe's segment, could listen to him cut a heel promo all day. "If you're the king of strong style, then you stand before the emperor" was a highlight. Don't care for Rhyno, but hey, it's someone for Joe to beat on TV next week.

Really enjoyed Balor/Nakamura. Didn't quite match Zayn/Nakamura IMO, but still very good, even if Shinsuke's on/off selling of his knee bothered me, and a nice way for Finn to go out.

Good to see a pretty stacked show on the cards for next week. Can't wait.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Nakamura vs Balor, man; what a match. As someone earlier said, Balor proved once again that he is as good as they say he is, and Nakamura was great as ever. Although it had that big fight feel the atmousphere wasn't quite on the level of Zayn vs Nakamura, but it wasn't far off. 

Liked the way the match culminated, both guys kicking out of each others finisher was cool too. Very nice match and a good send-off for Balor, hope he makes the big impact he's capable of on the main roster.


----------



## T0M

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why are the only options obnoxious, forced chants and attention whoring or no reaction at all? Can't there be a middle ground where people react to things that deserve reacting to. Japanese crowds don't chant all fucking match long and the IWC loves everything about Japan so obviously it isn't hurting their product.


The difference is that I don't see Full Sail as obnoxious, forced or attention whoring at all. I grew up going to football matches in England where rowdy crowds are a hallmark of the better and more exciting clubs. It's atmosphere.

I've never watched Japanese wrestling but dead silence during a match sounds shit.


----------



## BehindYou

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why are the only options obnoxious, forced chants and attention whoring or no reaction at all? Can't there be a middle ground where people react to things that deserve reacting to. Japanese crowds don't chant all fucking match long and the IWC loves everything about Japan so obviously it isn't hurting their product.


 I thought that it was one of the more worthy matches to get a "this is wrestling" chants, especially as when they did it, Balor was targeting the knee better than I've seen a bodypart worked in the WWE in a while.
I agree they can be annoying in instances but I too would rather these guys are getting good reactions than a quieter crowd.



Balor needs to come up as a heel and wrestle this style. When people talk about people looking legitimate in the ring with bigger guys, this is the style to wrestle to show that doesn't matter. He could pick apart anyone the way he did Nakamura and it would look believable.

The thing that most annoys me with Rollins being "The Architect" is that he doesn't wrestle a style that reflects that at all, this is how you'd imagine an architect of wrestling to work a match.

Also, if he comes up like that, he doesn't need the paint.


----------



## Mox Girl

Balor vs Nakamura was ace (Y) Nakamura always delivers, and if that was Finn's last match in NXT, he went out with a bang.


----------



## ellthom

Loved the Shinsuke Nakamura vs Finn Balor match but one thing bugged me... And its probably due to me being an old school wrestling fan who watched alot of technical wrestling back in the day, but the one thing that stopped this from being a 'great' match was Nakamura no selling the leg work Balor concentrated most of the match on.

I mean Balor was being savage on those legs I almost felt it myself, and Nakamura just ups and bounces around like he has Wolverines healing factor. He kicks Balor left and right with no repercussions to the strain of his legs., he should have been limping around that ring. and every hit he dealt with them should have caused some pain back

Only gripe really, was a good match, that falls short of being better than it could have, would have loved to see more selling on Nakamura's part personally. Would have given the match more realism.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

T0M said:


> The difference is that I don't see Full Sail as obnoxious, forced or attention whoring at all. I grew up going to football matches in England where rowdy crowds are a hallmark of the better and more exciting clubs. It's atmosphere.
> 
> I've never watched Japanese wrestling but dead silence during a match sounds shit.


All that chanting and singing shit isn't apart of American sports culture, that comes from the Youtube generation watching European crowds and wanting to replicate it. Go watch any big ppv match during the AE, they chant and cheer for the first few minutes and then they quiet down during the early slow spots, then they react appropriately to the action. They don't chant for people not in the match, they don't sing "Sexy Boy" while Undertaker has his foot on HBK's neck, they don't chant "holy shit" or "WWF" at every third rate spot.

Noise is not atmosphere; noise is noise. Atmosphere is built by the drama of the story and the tension between 2 wrestlers. To illustrate: No Way Jose and Tye Dillinger both get a lot of chants but in a match between them all the "No Way Jose"/"Perfect 10" chants in the world could not give that match a big fight feel.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Joe's promo was gold to start the show... I honestly couldn't care less about Rhino though. Looking forward to American Alpha v the A.O.P next week.

And Nak/Balor... Wow. Still wouldn't put it on the level of Nak/Zayn but for me, Balor proved a lot of people wrong in this match. I think it also proves he really should be working as a heel more in matches, his leg work was superb, if anything, Nakamura didn't actually sell it enough. It started off slowly but the last 5 mins or so were amazing to watch. Nakamura times his kick outs to absolute perfection, the pin after the double foot stomp was crazy close. 

Definitely a fantastic match, and a worthy one for Finn to bow out on. Also i don't think the crowd are a problem at all, sometimes i'd agree but if they're enjoying something, then they're enjoying something. The only thing they chanted during the match was the names of the two of them. No-one started singing Nak's theme song or anything like that, and the 'This is awesome' chant before the match... Nakamura v Balor is a match that in many people's eyes, is awesome, so for me they're perfectly within their rights to chant that, as they think it's awesome that they get to see the two fight against each other. That's how i'd look at things.


----------



## moggsy_316

Does anyone find the constant stopping of matches to advertise some other WWE Network stuff really off putting and annoying? During the Nakamura and Balor match they cut to two segments advertising some other shit which took me out of the moment of what I was watching.

NXT is a short show - why does it need to be filled with shitty little reminders of what else I can watch? Yes, I know the Cruiserweight Classic is coming up on the network and so is Battleground. 

I know TV in general is full of this but it really ruins the vibe for me and doesn't really seem to be necessary. 

Anyone agree?


----------



## Trublez

"FIGHT FOREVER!!"

Fucking cringeworthy fools. 



moggsy_316 said:


> Does anyone find the constant stopping of matches to advertise some other WWE Network stuff really off putting and annoying? During the Nakamura and Balor match they cut to two segments advertising some other shit which took me out of the moment of what I was watching.
> 
> NXT is a short show - why does it need to be filled with shitty little reminders of what else I can watch? Yes, I know the Cruiserweight Classic is coming up on the network and so is Battleground.
> 
> I know TV in general is full of this but it really ruins the vibe for me and doesn't really seem to be necessary.
> 
> Anyone agree?


I fast forward that crap but I do agree, it was extra annoying last night.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

joes promo


----------



## Martins

Man, fuck Nakamura :lmao guy can really get terrible with the no-selling of limbs sometimes.

This would've been WAY better had Nak sold that legwork, because that shit was BEAUTIFUL. Bálor did a tremendous number on that fucking leg, just a shame that as much as I love Shinsuke, his selling can be a bit, well... "shoddy" (not to replace it with a similar word) at times.

Yeah, Finn was definitely the star in this. Nak was okay, but far, far from his best work. Still a pretty good match though, about ***1/4 for me.


----------



## Bazinga

I've noticed how Nakamura's opponents in his big matches (Zayn, Balor, Aries) get more credit than he does after the match.

A sign they're putting him with great workers or a sign of Nakamura's talent he can make his opponents looks really good, even in defeat?

Or a bit of both? Either way, they've each been good matches.


----------



## chargebeam

moggsy_316 said:


> Does anyone find the constant stopping of matches to advertise some other WWE Network stuff really off putting and annoying? During the Nakamura and Balor match they cut to two segments advertising some other shit which took me out of the moment of what I was watching.


It's commercial breaks. NXT is sold overseas to TV stations so they need to have these breaks. On the Network, you don't get commercials but you still get those TV breaks because it's packaged this way.

Maybe they should re-package the episodes in a Network-only format without any interruptions. That would actually help sell the Network even better.... but they're not doing this.


----------



## The Nuke

Nakamura sold the leg, just didn't sell it as much as he should have. AT the same time, Nakamura probably sells better than most people in WWE. Which is saying something when mentioning the leg spots.

Great Match. All the Nakamura matches have been great. His match with Zayn was great because of the Strong Style. His match with Aries was great because of the old school feel of it. And his match with Balor was great because of the Psychology. Balor was great too.

Nakamura vs Joe is going to be epic.


----------



## Old School Icons

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> All that chanting and singing shit isn't apart of American sports culture, that comes from the Youtube generation watching European crowds and wanting to replicate it.


Agree with that. 

The UK chants for NXT London sounded natural for them because they are modified from what is seen at other sports events every year there but when people in the US tried to get those going, they sounded incredibly forced. I'd always say create your own atmosphere not replicating what someone else did because it will never be as good. 

In fairness though... a lot of the chants are borrowed from what they have seen main roster crowds do for years. Especially the "This is Awesome" stuff which has its place but not every five minutes but NXT/RAW/PPV... happens all the time now. 

Still... I can live with it, its not really that important what the crowds do and for NXT, its not really a big problem compared to other things that are going on at the moment that are causing me a little frustration when I watch it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Balor gonna be drafted on Tuesday. There is nothing left for him in NXT. He put over Joe and Naka, now it's time to pick up some W on the main roster.


----------



## Crasp

I'd love to know what matches occured on the most recent tapings without having the results spoiled. Wish there was a spoiler-free version of the taping reports!

Obviously nobody post matches here 'cause some people don't even like knowing what's going to be coming up.


----------



## Cleavage

Gable and Jordan put on a babyface clinic in the match against AOP; so much heart and desire. Put these new guys over huge


----------



## AngryConsumer

Goddamn, Gable and Jordan possess some raw-ass power!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Really looking forward to American Alpha joining SmackDown Live. What a great team.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

As usual, The Revival made the show.

Rhyno/Joe was a decent tv match, but nothing remarkable.

The Alpha/Jokes match made me change my mind a bit about Jason Jordan. I still think he's the weaker of the two, but for the first time, he put on a better performance than Gable. The authors of pain are fucking awful. Boring as shit and move awkward as me asking out a girl when I was twelve.

Revival, Revival, Revival. That's what the show is about. They should rename NXT to The Revival, featuring other guys.

Aries looked great, but that other guy looked awful. He's that Tough enough guy right? He shouldn't be on the show this early. 

Main event was garbage. Grimace is terrible.

Above meh show.


----------



## jacobrgroman

was I wrong or the only one in thinking this bayley/nia match was better than their takeover match?

nia has come along way and I'm actually looking forward to seeing her on raw now.

good and surprising opening match between joe and rhyno. seemed a little short for my liking.

really wanna see AA and AOP go at it again, this time without pre-match interference. gonna miss alpha on wednesdays.


----------



## Knocks

Another strong show. Joe/Rhyno didn't set the world alight with their opener but I'll take any Joe on TV I can get, and a very good main event. Looking forward to Asuka actually having a presence on TV again in the buildup to Brooklyn. And as much as I'm psyched for Alpha to kill it on the main roster, man I'm going to miss them in NXT. They were great in their match. Enjoyed serious Jose too, definitely a necessary layer to his character. Only minor complaint I had with this show is that Gargano and Ciampa seemed kinda bland in their segment with The Revival, who were great as always.


----------



## BehindYou

Gable's suplex was awesome, when a guy is small and has that kind of power it's a formula for getting over because it just looks amazing. I always used to mark for Neville's deadlift German suplex too.

I'd love to see the Revival be the first ones to beat AoP down the line, they can believable isolate and dissect people no matter how big they are because they are so good at working that style.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Now the dust is beginning to settle post draft I can see sense in why NXT didn't get hit too bad with not too many top tier guys being raided. I know Trips bragged on the conference call about having 80 guys down at the PC who were good to go but I'm thinking they would be of same kind of ilk as No Way Jose. I think the Doctor of Huganomics still has a big part to play behind the scenes as seen on Breaking Ground, with the 3 ladies that have been called up it creates space for maybe Liv, Deanna and Blanchard or maybe Aaliyah to start getting a bit of a push.

Enjoyed tonights show, AA did the standard "put someone over on the way out the door". Really made AOP look like monsters and got something of a match out of them. If one area has been really hurt by the callups over the last few months its the Tag scene. are Johnny & Ciampa the only face team now? 

Agree with the earlier comment about Jax vs Bayley being better than their Takeover match. 

Fair play to Aries who sold for NWJ's crappy offence to try and make him look a bit less green.

Itami back very soon - great news.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

American Alpha are stars, they were crazy good once again against the AOP.

Jason Jordan has to be one of, if not the, most improved guys in NXT over the last year or so, surely?


----------



## BehindYou

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> American Alpha are stars, they were crazy good once again against the AOP.
> 
> Jason Jordan has to be one of, if not the, most improved guys in NXT over the last year or so, surely?


His chemistry outside the ring with Gable has allowed him to open up massively and to be fair it's the first time he has really had a character.


The Jose/Aries segment really annoyed me. Not because it was bad, because it had so much more emotion than the Sammy/Owens brawls which are now horrifically bland for a supposedly heated rivalry.


----------



## teick

Great match between Bayley and Nia, probably the best these two had. Bayley is just awesome, and Nia Jax improved a lot since her debut. She should use the jackhammer as her finisher. I'm actually looking forward to seeing her on RAW. Too bad some people are gonna hate her no matter what she does, because you know, she's big and she's The Rock's cousin...


----------



## J-B

Shoutout to The Revival who continue to cut great promos every time they're given a mic. They made Johnny and Ciampa look pretty bad in comparison in all fairness. That backstage interviewer (not Cathy, the other one) probs won't be around for too long, she just looks out of place whenever she interviews someone.


----------



## Trublez

- Joe and Rhyno just don't have any chemistry. They've had a few matchups now and none have been good.

- I can already tell that the Authors of Pain are gonna be Ascension 2.0. Dominate NXT then become jobbers on the main roster.

- Gable and Jordan are fucking amazing. Gable is literally Kurt Angle reincarnated, especially with the surprising strength he showed in this match.

- And my boy Patrick Clark. :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

teick said:


> Great match between Bayley and Nia, probably the best these two had. Bayley is just awesome, and *Nia Jax improved a lot since her debut. She should use the jackhammer as her finisher*. I'm actually looking forward to seeing her on RAW. Too bad some people are gonna hate her no matter what she does, because you know, she's big and she's The Rock's cousin...


Completely agree, Nia has really improved alot and finally started using powerhouse moves. The Jackhammer is perfect for her, its a powerhouse move and her weight makes it more devastating. So glad she stopped using that weak ass leg drop.

It just goes to show you how awful Eva is when shes been there for years and not improved a bit and girls like Nia and Carmella come in the business in the last year or so and are already lightyears ahead of her and show improvements every week.


----------



## fire82

I'm guessing this weeks loss will be Nia's last competitive match for a while. She's probably going to be beating the likes of Summer and Alicia in squashes, to build up a monster heel run on Raw. But, I have no clue how she'll be handled really


----------



## Old School Icons

I enjoyed this episode, outside of Joe/Rhyno which was to keep the champion strong (as it should be) all the matches felt like they had a purpose in furthering the respective stories.

Seeing Jose in a different sort of mood was great, he genuinely looked pissed off with Aries and that's actually quite hard to do. Would have been dumb as hell if his next appearance was him coming out dancing.

What with Aries entertaining heel turn moment that led to this on this week's show, I am actually finding myself enjoying this mid card feud quite a bit at the moment.

Nia Jax with the Jackhammer though?! That needs to be her finish, no question!


----------



## Natecore

You people are crazy. I don't want to hear about how improved Nia Jax is when she almost destroyed Bayley's hip on that jackhammer and she almost killed herself taking that belly to belly bump from the middle rope. Her time in wrestling will be short lived if she hurts opponents and concusses herself when bumping. Nia looked good selling exhaustion in the match but was a disaster everywhere else.


----------



## mrdiamond77

An OK show. Joe/Rhyno was ok. American Alpha were brilliant as always. Authors of Pain look very green. Bayley/Nia was ok. Austin Aries is much better as a heel. Good to hear that Hideo is coming back.


----------



## seabs

*You know for someone who isn't very good Nia has delivered in all 5 of her matches that have had any significance and time :shrug*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

seabs said:


> *You know for someone who isn't very good Nia has delivered in all 5 of her matches that have had any significance and time :shrug*


Yeah she's done fine. Just a bit green and a bit cumbersome. People are a little harsh on her.


----------



## december_blue

Ember Moon is coming soon! Finally!


----------



## JDP2016

So lemme get this straight. William Regal is the commisioner of NXT. He is the authority figure who makes all the matches for Takeovers and future NXT episodes. Bayley asks Regal for her rematch against Asuka at Takeover Brooklyn and instead of Regal saying "ok, you got it" he tells her he has to go ask Asuka if its okay with her? What the hell kind of consistency is that?


----------



## THANOS

Great episode tonight! I'm surprised there isn't more discussion about it.

:draper2


----------



## DaGawd44

december_blue said:


> Ember Moon is coming soon! Finally!


Is that what that weird ass vignette was? I thought it was for Tommy End.


----------



## jacobrgroman

december_blue said:


> Ember Moon is coming soon! Finally!


is THAT who that vignette was for? I was JUST about to ask.


hella stoked then.


----------



## DaGawd44

I


THANOS said:


> Great episode tonight! I'm surprised there isn't more discussion about it.
> 
> :draper2


It was entertaining but, aside from the closing segment, it wasn't very eventful. Ibushi was awesome af though and I like this storyline that is brewing between Blake and Murphy.


----------



## jacobrgroman

damn. great promo from jose.

he may have made me a fan of his. we'll see how his match with "a double" goes.


----------



## validreasoning

Couple of things from tonight

* Nakamura has to be on main roster before end of year surely, even in a relative squash he is insanely charismatic

* billy Kay still needs work. I understand why they are pushing her now (both reasons  ) but Garrett outshone her tonight

* liking the change in joses attitude, its clear he can be more than a simple comedy/dancing guy.

* WWE missed a chance of booking Joe and lesnar at summerslam and joe instantly becoming number one heel in the company were he to beat lesnar given lesnars recent troubles


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Buddy/Ibushi match was really entertaining, of course I'm a big fan of Ibushi but Buddy showed some promise there too.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

The "New Era" of NXT post draft, it was strange seeing a womens match where one of the usual suspects wasn't going to be going over. I wonder if any other CWC guys will get a match in the coming weeks. Blake vs. Murphy at Takeover or will they just make it a TV match?


----------



## Crasp

God damn that Santana Garrett theme song. Said it the first time she used it, and I hoped they'd think to change it the next time she was on the show. It's just Emma's theme on strings.

As for the Kay/Garrett match itself... Kay looked better in her match with Dana on Smackdown. She didn't look near as fluid or comfortable this time around. Having been a Jessie fan prior to her coming to WWE, I know she's good, but it hasn't really been demonstrated thus far in NXT. 

I hope she gets more comfortable soon because if she remains this ropey I'll have to concede my original stance that she was someone to really push. Especially now that they have the likes of Glencross & Ember (If that vignette was really her, I mean, it was a giant orange moon, so... Colour me hyped!), and a slowly improving Peyton Royce, who might lack impact/execution, but is naturally fluid and smooth.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Really happy to see another side of No Way Jose. I hate the happy-to-be-here dancing guy gimmick. Jose delivered a really good and genuine promo after demolishing Stephen Cutler. Good stuff.


----------



## Old School Icons

Huge pop for Nakamura to kick things off against Blake. Short match, nothing wrong with it. 

Joe Vs Nakamura confirmed, hardly a surprise but this could be the most physically intense NXT title match to date.

Billie Kay looked nervous but her finishing kick is pretty good. Obviously pleased to see her finally get a win and her entrance/theme very good. Santana impressed again, is she signed up? I'm convinced her theme is a NXT in joke seeing as it is Emma's theme with different instruments :Rollins

Bayley/Asuka a lock, again no surprise.

I am liking what I'm seeing from TM61. Future challengers to the Revival in the making.

Good promo from No Way Jose. Don't like the gimmick but in recent weeks I've liked that he is not one dimensional. Angry Jose is the best Jose

Ibushi/Murphy was a nice little match. Murphy impressed.

The Regal/Joe/Nakamura confrontation. Great way to end the show, Joe shined again on the mic.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Enjoyed this week's episode, the Ibushi/Murphy match was really fun to watch, Murphy was very impressive too it has to be said. The head kick by Ibushi was absolutely BRUTAL.

Nak/Joe at Takeover too :mark:


----------



## J-B

Firstly I'd just like to say that Santana is so hot, god damn. I started looking into her stuff a few months back and she's already one of my favourite Women out there. Only watched the first half of the show at the moment but Wesley Blake needs to either work harder at the gym or needs to stop boozing. I can see Murphy making it as an enhancement talent on the main roster but it wouldn't surprise me if Blake got cut in future. TM61 still do nothing for me, I just skip their segments every time they show up now. Will check out the Ibushi match later.


----------



## Piers

Glad to see Kay getting a push.


----------



## Trublez

Billie Kay finally wins in a match that's one of her worse in recent history. Talk about irony.

Edit: Also, I hope Aries gets called up soon. He should be making quick work of fools like NWJ, not getting into a heated feud with him.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Good episode. Nakamura and Blake was entertaining, I am beginning to like Jose as he is showing that he can be more than just a dancing comedy act. Glad Billy Kay has finally won a match on NXT, hopefully we will see more of Garrett also. Ibushi and Murphy was very good. Glad to see Itami, Moon and Roode will all be returning/debuting soon.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Wow with the brand split it means NXT is going to be unwatchable apparently. They're not even giving people theme songs now, that Santana lady came out to Emma's old theme. WTF? She shoulda come out to Santana and Rob Thomas or sumtin, just like the ocean under the moon.


----------



## december_blue

JamJamGigolo said:


> Wow with the brand split it means NXT is going to be unwatchable apparently. They're not even giving people theme songs now, that Santana lady came out to Emma's old theme. WTF? She shoulda come out to Santana and Rob Thomas or sumtin, just like the ocean under the moon.


To be fair, that's pretty much always been the music they've used for Santana when she's appeared on NXT TV. That's not a recent thing.


----------



## zkorejo

Aries needs to not only win but win decisively against No Way Jose. He has yet to make any impact ever since he came to NXT. Austin Aries is one of the most all rounded wrestlers who really needs more mic time and a few wins to shine. He is my choice to replace Joe as the top heel of NXT once Joe gets called up to the main roster.


----------



## 2Pieced

PHP:







THANOS said:


> Great episode tonight! I'm surprised there isn't more discussion about it.
> 
> :draper2


Yep best in a long time, in particular all the promo's were good.

Blake is terrible and has nothing going for him but Murphy might have something, hope they give him a shot.


----------



## marshal99

I do like that mysterious promo . Ember moon ? Not sure but it's mysterious and was kind of cool.


----------



## Natecore

Awesome week for NXT. I blinked and the show was over before I knew it. A great build from segment to segment: Oh shit it's Nakamura, Wow Jose with that fire "fiesta to a fight," awesome Ibishi/Murphy match that's exactly how you wrestle a 5 minute match, Samoa Joe best promo man in the biz, Damn Nakamura isn't afraid of Joe's threats.

Nothing women's match but that division has been decimated to the main roster so it's gotta be built back up. Until it does...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

zkorejo said:


> Aries needs to not only win but win decisively against No Way Jose. He has yet to make any impact ever since he came to NXT. Austin Aries is one of the most all rounded wrestlers who really needs more mic time and a few wins to shine. He is my choice to replace Joe as the top heel of NXT once Joe gets called up to the main roster.


Completely agree with everything you said and repped for your thoughts.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kota vs Murphy was match of the week, really only match worth watching to be honest. Entrance music needs a lot of attention in NXT - getting rather generic and wholly uncreative.

Ibushi/Murphy probably should have ended with the head kick to deadlift German Suplex combo. Not sure Kota will be able to keep Last Ride Power Bomb finisher if he's going to be fighting outside of the CW division. Murphy didn't look out of place at all and really should be pushed to the upper card. He should be being pushed over Jose and Almas right now to be honest - should be Murphy vs Aries or Murphy vs Roode at Takeover. 

TM61 has an obvious Shawn Michaels and Marty Janetty of the tandem. I wonder how long they'll be kept together and if one would leave the other behind.


----------



## TD Stinger

So I’m assuming that vignette with the moon was for Ember Moon (formerly Athena), correct?

Anyways, liked what I saw of the show this week. Nakamura is awesome. Blake…..why was he blowing kisses at Nakamura? I mean, what? Anyways, really like TM61 for the future. And Samoa Joe on the mic is awesome. I hope once he drops the title at Brooklyn, which I assume he will, and loses his rematch, I hope we see him the main roster (preferably Smackdown).


----------



## marshal99

zkorejo said:


> Aries needs to not only win but win decisively against No Way Jose. He has yet to make any impact ever since he came to NXT. Austin Aries is one of the most all rounded wrestlers who really needs more mic time and a few wins to shine. He is my choice to replace Joe as the top heel of NXT once Joe gets called up to the main roster.


Feed all the tna hosers like aries & roode to the japanese like sushi on a plate. First nakamura , then itami , then kota and rest of the CSC contigent , than the returing tajiri & funaki , then finally to asuka.


----------



## tmd02

full Sail crowd are disgusting, "fight forever"? Fuck off.


----------



## Cleavage

Hideo looked great in his return, maybe finally i can get my Hideo/Joe match even tho it's 10 years late.

REVIVAL PROMO :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

That Bobby Roode theme is awesome :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

Finally someone starting as a heel immediately.


----------



## JDP2016

Asuka and Bayley showing some attitude.


----------



## Cleavage

DoubtGin said:


> That Bobby Roode theme is awesome :lmao


Some would say GLORIOUS!!!! :rollins4


----------



## KC Armstrong

Roode shitting on the Full Sail fans was truly glorious. Why the fuck is this guy on NXT while I'm watching Apollo Crews and Finn Balor challenge for titles at SummerSlam? Seriously, WTF?


----------



## The RainMaker

Bobby Roode's theme is literally the greatest fucking thing I have ever heard in my life. HOLY FUCK.


----------



## B316

In a week full of decent promo work, Roode comes in at the last minute, kicks the doors down and walks away with all of my kudos.


----------



## SAMCRO

One take away from this weeks show, WHY IS HIDEO STILL NOT USING THE GTS!? Seriously whats the hold up on him using it? I mean fuck they let guys use Benoit's finisher all the time, are they that bitter about Punk that they don't want a slight chance of his name being chanted because of that move? Fuck, sick of that lame ass running kick Hideo does that has no impact.

Also Roode's theme song is fucking GLORIOUS! And i love him being a heel right off the bat and acting above everyone else, the guy looks like a fucking main eventer already, he could easily go on the main roster and be put into the world title picture and fit right in.


----------



## Kratosx23

I've never liked Roode, but that theme song is so awesome. Those lyrics are straight out of an Edguy album.


----------



## wwetna1

KC Armstrong said:


> Roode shitting on the Full Sail fans was truly glorious. Why the fuck is this guy on NXT while I'm watching Apollo Crews and Finn Balor challenge for titles at SummerSlam? Seriously, WTF?


Because Roode has really worked nowhere but TNA and wasn't even a main player there to everyone else who mattered left. He hasn't proven he can draw on any scale like styles did. It's the same problem Joe and Aries had as they only worked ROH when it really didn't mean much. Roode easily has the look and tools but he will need a year down there and some strong house show showings without Balor pushing the touring tickets and Takeovers. His age may or may not work versus him but he probably comes in closer to Joe than Aries since fans didn't care for Aries for a while (idjuts)

That theme to me may have knocked Nakamuras to second. 

I also got to say I actually like the Usagi Sailor Moon references to Ember Moon


----------



## Dibil13

Asuka starting to lean towards heel is great. Loved the knee on the chest pin and the decision to punish Aliyah more.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Love Bobby Roode been a fan for awhile, glad he's finally at Full Sail. While I don't believe he cut a that good a promo it was serviceable and him being a heel from the jump is great (what they should've done w/ Aries). Definitely looking forward to seeing what he'll do.


----------



## jacobrgroman

nice to see HIDEO back. hope he stays healthy. wondering if we'll ever find out "who" attacked him?

glad we're seeing a more vicious and sadistic ASUKA. that match is gonna rule.

not very familiar with roode but his promo was dynamite and I'm glad he debuted straight away as a heel.

fun tag match at the end and it appears that my assumption and prediction on a revival/gargano & ciampa match at takeover may come true.

also, can't wait to see ember moon finally debut.


----------



## Razgriz

Roode was amazing... Knew he was gonna debut heel. Glad I was right. 

Gargano and Ciampa are fucking amazing together... They also work amazingly well as singles competitors as well. kinda want them to fill out the Cruiserweight division on the Main Roster... kinda also want them as a Tag Team on the main roster. 

TM61 will be fun to see for the next year or 2. 

Itami looked good. Singles division still is amazingly strong even after the Call ups. Tag division still looks good after the call ups as well.


----------



## DaGawd44

This NXT was fire but the ending was a weird lead in for the CWC lol. One minute Gargano and Ciampa are making Pokemon jokes, the next they are beating the piss out of each other.


----------



## Genking48

Don't remember if Hideo used the move where he pulled down his knee pad and ending up scraping his boot in the other guy's face before his injury, but I thought it was a great touch, if he was a cocky heel that would have been a perfect way to show your character in a match.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Loved Roode's debut and new theme. Promo was good although he didn't need to shout so much :lol Solid content though and an interesting persona for Roode to take on.


----------



## The RainMaker

TheatricalEssence said:


> Loved Roode's debut and new theme. Promo was good although he didn't need to shout so much :lol Solid content though and an interesting persona for Roode to take on.


Dude, can I jack that banner? Holy fuck. THAT IS AWESOME.


----------



## Mra22

Awesome to see Roode in NXT I wish James Storm would come back and join him that would be glorious


----------



## validreasoning

Gargano and ciampa have quickly become one of the most entertaining acts in nxt

That booby roode theme is amazing. I was never a big fan of roode in tna but maybe like styles and Joe he gets a new lease of life after leaving tna

I do find it funny that the big 4 ex tna guys are all heels now though


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Really good episode tonight. Joe was on fire again, Roode's debut went from being a tad awkward to absolutely amazing when he went heel on the crowd, Asuka leaning towards heel is a great sign, and Gargano and Ciampa's promo was great.

Also great to see Itami back :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

Roode going for Ric Flair but ended up channeling Triple H something fierce.


----------



## Old School Icons

Cleavage said:


> Some would say GLORIOUS!!!! :rollins4


:Rollins amazing theme

It reminds me of a Muse song from their Resistance album.


----------



## J-B

- Definitely one of the better episodes of late. The Revival continue to kill it on the mic each time they have the chance and Gargano & Ciampa are becoming two of my favourite wrestlers. 

- Asuka showing those heelish signs though :mark: 

- That Roode theme is so catchy, his promo was good too but ended up talking for longer than he should have.

- It's cool to see Itami back too


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Gargano and Ciampa 
roud


----------



## mrdiamond77

Good to see Itami back and also pleasing that Phillips & Graves mentioned his assault from over a year ago, hope they go somewhere with it. Hell of a scar he's got though.

Looks like they might turn Asuka heel which is fine with me and is probably the right direction to go in with her.

Great Roode debut and promo and pleased he is immediately being introduced as a heel.

Revival/TM61 match was good, I like both teams. Can't wait for Revival/Gargano & Ciampa at Takeover.


----------



## 2Pieced

The last two weeks of NXT have been great, hope it continues.


----------



## Donnie

Great promo by Bayley, showing all the fire and passion in the world. Really looking forward to the rematch wouldn't be shocked if they stole the show.


----------



## Donnie

AOP are an awesome old school monster heel team, I have high hopes for them.


----------



## JBLoser

Bayley ain't here to mess around.


----------



## Donnie

FUCK YEAH TM61. This should be a fantastic feud.


----------



## Donnie

Looks like Naka is on the hunt for a giant pissed off Samoan, good luck with that mate.


----------



## Bayley <3

Geez that was probably the best promo I can remember off the top of my head that Bayley has ever done.


----------



## Knocks

LOVED badass Bayley during that contract signing. Much more psyched for Bayley/Asuka II than their first match with this great buildup. Hope AoP get on-screen names soon, but yeah, count me in for a AoP/TM-61 feud.


----------



## Donnie

Dawkins is showing something, I hope they start using him more.


----------



## Donnie

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODE


----------



## Knocks

I thought this episode was good before. But now... it's GLORIOUS.


----------



## JBLoser

Thinking about it, that was some sweet stuff from Asuka and Bayley, especially considering last year's contract signing. Bayley drew off her wrestling knowledge of the history of contract signings and wasn't playing around with Sasha, and then went out and brawled with her. 

This time, Bayley drew off what happened in the Asuka-Nia contract signing and told Asuka that history would repeat itself, leaving to Bayley walking out like a fucking badass afterwards.

Loved that promo.


----------



## Donnie

William Regel is the BEST GM in the world.


----------



## Bayley <3

Oh geez I just realised Summerslam weekend. 

Takeover 
Summerslam
Raw
Smackdown
NXT

Talk about burn out


----------



## Donnie

Bille Kay is going to be the next NXT women's champion. You heard it here first WF.


----------



## Donnie

Oh this Tag Title match is going to RULE


----------



## Donnie

TUCKER KNIGHT ON TV FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Knocks

Got very high hopes for Revival/Gargano and Ciampa. Never seen any of Ember Moon's stuff, but these vignettes got me hyped.


----------



## Donnie

STAY HYPE? NAH JOE'S GOING TO KILL YOU.


----------



## Abisial

Good serious promo from Mojo, wish people here would stop blindly shitting on him


----------



## B316

Easily a career best outing for Mojo!


----------



## Donnie

FUCK YEAH JOE/NAKA LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## Donnie

NAKA IS GOD.


----------



## JBLoser

Another great episode of NXT. Damn, they are on a roll.


----------



## Knocks

Never change, Shinsuke.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

That entire ending segment was great. Mojo stepped up huge, both in his promo and the match (although him shadow boxing a light or whatever the hell it was made me laugh), and that post match was brilliant. Normally, they keep both guys apart with a ton of security and that's it, but they played it well for both characters. Joe was the one acting like a rabid dog while Nak was all cool, and then Nakamura took advantage of the security and embarrassed Joe. Huge credit to Joe for acting like a wild beast, you got the sense that if security wasn't holding him back, he'd snap Shinsuke's neck.

The whole ep was excellent for building Takeover. Three new matches made and one had the contract signing. I love angry Bayley, might have been her best, passionate promo to date. By contrast, no idea what the fuck Asuka said in her three lines, and judging by the crowd's reaction, they didn't really either.

Probably the only negative was how badly TM61 got squashed. Yeah, let the Authors of Pain put them down and walk away monsters, but at least let the good guys stun them a little.

Oh, and I'm starting to find Billie Kay pretty hot. Was all about Peyton Royce before, but Billie brings the sexy too. God, I love my country.


----------



## safc-scotty

Really enjoying the authors of pain so far, get some serious 3 minute warning vibes from them.

The 3 title matches at takeover have the potential to be great, also looking forward to the glorious debut of Bobby Roode.


----------



## JDP2016

Great promo by Bayley. I knew she had it in her and this may put her on the main roster soon enough. I needed subtitles for whatever the fuck Asuka said, though. 

Nakamura showing once again why he may be the most charismatic guy in NXT at the moment. 

Mojo Rawley was really good in his match against Joe. Maybe he has hope on Smackdown after all. 

Liv Morgan had the crowd behind her, which is good. Her match with Billie could have been better and the crowd didn't give one fuck about the tall Aussie. 

The Authors of Pain should be on the main roster by early next year. They may not even win the tag titles in NXT.

I hope Ciampa doesn't turn on Gargano at Takeover. They should probably feud next year but after losing the tag titles, which they should probably win either this month or the next PPV.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Naka was gold in that end segment, pinching the nose almost Doink-ish.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Aries to squash NWJ into oblivion at takeover :mark:


----------



## jacobrgroman

Donnie said:


> TUCKER KNIGHT ON TV FUCK YEAH.


big tucker knight fan. I like when he's on.


----------



## jacobrgroman

B316 said:


> Easily a career best outing for Mojo!


I REALLY liked mojo in this. best singles match he's had so far.

he needs to channel that ferocity rather than his "hype" in his matches, maybe he'll amount to something.


----------



## Kinjx11

do they shoot 2 NXT TV shows back to back and split them in 2 then air them 1 hr a week ?


i swear i saw the same people on tonight's show on last week's show


----------



## jacobrgroman

bayley/asuka II is gonna be dynamite. loving the build up a lot more this time around.

revival vs gargano/ciampa is gonna be another fantastic match too. hell, all three title matches are gonna be straight fire.


I'm wondering if it'll be billie kay vs ember. I think it could be her or peyton.


----------



## Dibil13

What in the hell was that line Asuka said about dreams? It was awful and made no sense at all. Stop letting her talk, Hunter.


----------



## Saiyanjin2

Dibil13 said:


> What in the hell was that line Asuka said about dreams? It was awful and made no sense at all. Stop letting her talk, Hunter.


She said something similar to this "Bayley you dont have what it takes. I will ruin your dreams where they came too. But but I respect to you" I think she was trying to say, I will ruin your dreams where they came true, but I respect you.


----------



## KC Armstrong

The best promos are always the ones you have to study in order to find out what was actually said...


----------



## SAMCRO

Asuka SERIOUSLY needs to work on her English, i mean i had no idea what she was trying to say, and apparently the audience didn't either since they was silent after every line she delivered. Nakamura speaks broken English but you can understand him. If she can't get any better at her English than that then she needs to stick to one liners and being silent. Cause it really hurts her character badly when she cuts promos like this.

Not a fan of TM61 coming out to get destroyed like jobbers, if these teams are gonna be feuding then what was the point in The Authors of Pain wiping the floor with them? They should have ran them off and stood tall looking like credible challengers for them.

Glad to see Andrade got a new finisher and is now using the seated corner knees as a signature, cause i never thought that looked like a move to finish someone. I like the match up between him and Roode at Takeover, its gonna be a great debut match for Roode who obviously will pick up the win. 

Not a fan of Aries vs No Way Jose at Takeover, i knew it was coming but fuck i can't stand Aries getting paired with these tall big motherfuckers he can't hardly go with. Would have liked to see Aries feud with Itami instead, if he returned soon enough. I just know it aint gonna be a great match, No Way Jose is really limited and Aries wont be able to do much with him.

Again glad to see Billie Kay getting a push and some new women getting the spotlight for once. I'll say it again Liv Morgan is WAY too similar to Carmella, she even dresses like her. It was an ok match, Billie Kay needs a new finisher, a big boot unless its of the caliber of Test shouldn't be a finisher. 

Can't fucking wait for Ember Moon, love the promos, i don't know anything about her but i'm excited to see a big name female talent getting added to the NXT roster, it really needs it right now.

Mojo for once wasn't terrible, if he would cut back on the goofy Hype gimmick and act more like this he'd be tolerable. Loved the ending with Joe being held back like a rabid dog by security while Nakmura taunted him and played around, dude just fucking oozes charisma, he doesn't even have to say a word and he's charismatic as fuck. Their match at Takeover is gonna be fucking insane.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Wasn't a big fan of this week's episode personally. Billie v Liv was really sloppy for me, Almas v Dawkins was pretty dull too. The contract signing was decent enough but Asuka's English really is problematic. High points were the A.O.P and Gargano and Ciampa, and even Rawley looked pretty good in the main event. 

Still very much looking forward to Brooklyn though, some of the matches will be special.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Fun episode of NXT, finally Nakamura and Joe get a segment together. It feels like there has been no tension between them, hard for me to get invested in the match. I feel like they did a very poor job at building that match. Almas is super generic, that guy just doesn't do it me. Asuka's english does need improve, but I enjoyed that segment, Bayley's change in attitude made that very intriguing. Looking forward to seeing who this Ember Moon girl is at takeover, nice to see some of the other girls are about to start being built up.


----------



## Old School Icons

Very interesting to see a different side to Bayley. I enjoyed that. That rematch with Asuka could potentially steal the show at TakeOver

Authors of Pain squashing people is damn entertaining. Not sure what future they have beyond NXT though. 

The backstage interviewer's reaction to Nakamura's bizarre expressions were not acted I felt :Rollins

That stupid taunt Dawkins does, this isn't a cooking show you idiot:lol 

Pimp Almas with a decent outing but not really doing anything for me still but worth watching for the GLORIOUS aftermath. Roode will have to be a genius if he can pull off being a proper heel with that fan favourite song. The match between those two should be a good watch

Aries Vs Jose was no surprise but again as long as its an intense match and not done for comedy from Jose's side, I'll enjoy it.

Still early days for non jobber Billie Kay. She has a great look from the entrance stand point and her punches/kicks unlike a lot of the other women actually look pretty stiff. Merely wrestling won't be enough to get reactions from the crowd though. I expect her to get mic time after TakeOver and the best way to book her would be to put her into a heel duo with Peyton Royce as self entitled heels who believe they should have got promoted given their experience. 

Another quality Ember Moon vignette. I hope that is her attire as well. A new Women's division is finally starting to be born in front of our eyes and its about time.

Gargano/Ciampo getting the tag team title shot is what I wanted to see and now its happening. It may not reach Alpha/Revival levels but it should be a strong match at TakeOver for those belts.

Mojo Rawley... entertaining? Good promo and a surprisingly intense match against the NXT Champion. Good stuff from Mojo! 

Strange confrontation at the end. Holding Joe down so Nakamura can take free hits on him? Ok then, pretty weak way to build the NXT title match. 

Another good hour of NXT overall, roll on TakeOver!


----------



## J-B

Wasn't too bad of an episode overall, and I've already forgotten which order the segments were in so i'll leave my thoughts below.

- Billie Kay is actually pretty mediocre. She looks the part but is kinda boring, sorta like the good looking girl from school with no personality to go with it. Maybe she'll show more chaarcter over time.

- Booby Roode is already my favourite guy in NXt

- Asuka can speak her dodgy broken english to me all day :trips5

- Andrade Cien Almas needs to show some character, Roode made him look like an absolute gimp and even Dawkins was showing him up in the charisma department. I actually really like what I see of Dawkins whenever he's on TV.

- Liv Morgan is really likable 

- Austin Aries is better off on Raw and perhaps being the first cruiserweight champ. He could be the Gregory Helms of the division.


----------



## BehindYou

SAMCRO said:


> Not a fan of TM61 coming out to get destroyed like jobbers, if these teams are gonna be feuding then what was the point in The Authors of Pain wiping the floor with them? They should have ran them off and stood tall looking like credible challengers for them.


 This assumes that it'll be a relatively 50/50 feud but more likely AoP walk through them on their way to the title matches. TM61 won't progress to the top tier for 2 or 3 feuds and that's fine IMO.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Another good episode. Liked the contract signing and thought Bayley's promo was about the best she has done. Asuka's lack of English is a concern, hopefully when she gets to the main roster she will have an agent/manager type who will do all the speaking for her. Paul Heyman?

Good to see Billie Kay getting some wins. Very attractive girl and a good wrestler. Hopefully she will show a bit more character and personality in the weeks ahead. Good to see Liv Morgan again but as has already been said here, her character is a bit too much like Carmella. I like her though.

Almas does nothing for me at the moment. Decent in the ring but little character. Roode was great again.

I am actually looking forward to Aries vs Jose, especially if Jose shows more grit again and does not go down the comedy route. I am also excited for the tag title match and I hope Gargano & Ciampa win the belts.

Joe and Mojo was good and I was for once impressed with Mojo. Joe was great with his confrontation with Nakamura at the end. Looking forward to Brooklyn.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So Ember Moon is a mortal kombat gimmick?


----------



## wwetna1

Old School Icons said:


> Very interesting to see a different side to Bayley. I enjoyed that. That rematch with Asuka could potentially steal the show at TakeOver
> 
> Authors of Pain squashing people is damn entertaining. Not sure what future they have beyond NXT though.
> 
> The backstage interviewer's reaction to Nakamura's bizarre expressions were not acted I felt :Rollins
> 
> That stupid taunt Dawkins does, this isn't a cooking show you idiot:lol
> 
> Pimp Almas with a decent outing but not really doing anything for me still but worth watching for the GLORIOUS aftermath. Roode will have to be a genius if he can pull off being a proper heel with that fan favourite song. The match between those two should be a good watch
> 
> Aries Vs Jose was no surprise but again as long as its an intense match and not done for comedy from Jose's side, I'll enjoy it.
> 
> Still early days for non jobber Billie Kay. She has a great look from the entrance stand point and her punches/kicks unlike a lot of the other women actually look pretty stiff. Merely wrestling won't be enough to get reactions from the crowd though. I expect her to get mic time after TakeOver and the best way to book her would be to put her into a heel duo with Peyton Royce as self entitled heels who believe they should have got promoted given their experience.
> 
> Another quality Ember Moon vignette. I hope that is her attire as well. A new Women's division is finally starting to be born in front of our eyes and its about time.
> 
> Gargano/Ciampo getting the tag team title shot is what I wanted to see and now its happening. It may not reach Alpha/Revival levels but it should be a strong match at TakeOver for those belts.
> 
> Mojo Rawley... entertaining? Good promo and a surprisingly intense match against the NXT Champion. Good stuff from Mojo!
> 
> Strange confrontation at the end. Holding Joe down so Nakamura can take free hits on him? Ok then, pretty weak way to build the NXT title match.
> 
> Another good hour of NXT overall, roll on TakeOver!


1 - I agree with you but I do think the segment shows why Asuka asked for a NXT only deal and wasn't even considered to be called up. Her English is Kai En Tai voiceover bad. I'm stuck between wanting Bayley to make hirtory or wanting her to walk away after the loss since WWE did say she is a free agent unlike the other NXT people on their website. 

2 - Agreed. They stand out. They seem like an upgraded Ascension to me. 

3 - It is a play of James HArden cooking people up on the court or Steph Curry when he does the Chef Curry bit off a crossover. 

4 - Almas reminds me of Chavo. I keep seeing more and more of young Chavo in him and that isn't a bad thing because Chavo had a good career and was one of the best crusierweights ever.

5 - I think Jose will shock you. HE's a different type of big from Corbin

6 - Time for a Neww EMan Girls of NXT. We went from BFFs with Charlotte, Sasha, and Summer to BAE with Becky and Sasha. Then we got Emma and Dana . PEyton and Billie can play off one another, Hell I would make them a total ripoff of The Beautiful People actually especially if Velvet came in. 

7 - Is she supposed to be Melina, Kitana or JAde? 

8 - I think if booked right and they find the right third team, they could be the Dudley vs Hardy vs E&C feud of NXT.

9 - Mojo played it well there and it has fit his Maiun Event performances lately. If he learned a little more comedy I can see him progressing. I think he can learn from Month Brown tapes actually. And I have liked how he has adopted the Pounce into his arsenal actually and thinks that should be his finisher

10 - That segment made perfect sense. They restrained Joe. Joe has spent months bitching about Regal screwing him. Joe jumped through hoops when others did not have to. Joe was restrained why Regals boy was not


----------



## THANOS

Ham and Egger said:


> So Ember Moon is a mortal kombat gimmick?


I'm guessing her finisher will be called "The Dark Side of the Moon" :banderas!


----------



## 2Pieced

Put the mask back on La Sombra for the love of god.

It won't take much to create a storyline behind but he needs it back.


----------



## B316

Nikki's debut is tonight!!! :woo


----------



## Bayley <3

I can see why nobody is watching this :lol


----------



## JBLoser

Slay, Liv, Slay. 
@Legit BOSS


----------



## Bayley <3

:done Liv Morgan tho.


----------



## JBLoser




----------



## Bayley <3

That was the most developmental match I've ever seen. At least Mandy and Daria getting some tv time. 


Where's Sara Lee?


----------



## JBLoser

Somewhat empty episode but that's okay. Fired up for Saturday.


----------



## scshaastin

Bayley <3 said:


> Where's Sara Lee?


 That is a little bit concerning on her part. Her contract was for one year and with everybody else debuting all around her and that did not win tough enough, she is nowhere to be found. That one year is coming to a close very soon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JBLoser said:


> Slay, Liv, Slay.
> 
> @Legit BOSS


*:tucky*


----------



## december_blue

Bayley <3 said:


> That was the most developmental match I've ever seen. At least Mandy and Daria getting some tv time.
> 
> 
> Where's Sara Lee?


Sara Lee only until just started doing live event matches again after not being booked since April.


----------



## will94

Sara Lee hasn't looked worth a flip on any of her Florida loop shows. Meanwhile, Daria and Mandy both have been impressive in both ringwork and character. Both have already worked shows outside of Florida too. They've just progressed better. I don't expect Sara Lee to be around much longer, or Josh for that matter.


----------



## december_blue

will94 said:


> Sara Lee hasn't looked worth a flip on any of her Florida loop shows. Meanwhile, Daria and Mandy both have been impressive in both ringwork and character. Both have already worked shows outside of Florida too. They've just progressed better. I don't expect Sara Lee to be around much longer, or Josh for that matter.


Josh has only worked a handful of matches this year too, no?


----------



## Spaz350

Loved the women's match, actually. They're acknowledging that there's a changing of the guard coming in the women's division, what with Carmella and Alexa getting called up and Bayley and Asuka conceivably not far off. Even if Ember Moon is the focus of the new generation, they need to build the rest of the class up.

I don't know if Mandy Rose can wrestle or not, but she's hotter than hell and it's fun to hear Graves marking out over her. Nikki looked crisp and had a lot of energy and I know she's got a lot of experience and attitude, but she looked a little awkward working as a face. Not really a criticism, just an observation. We've seen Liv before, but I don't particularly care for her at this point in her career. That may just be the gimmick, which is just annoying to me. 

Honestly, Daria was the one who showed the most to me. Gimmick stands out in NXT, she looks like she could legitimately beat the hell out of everyone else in the ring, and she showed some stiffness and impact in her strikes. One to watch, could be a solid monster heel.


----------



## JDP2016

Watching that 6 woman tag kinda makes you wish Alexa and Carmella stayed in NXT. With those 6 along with Asuka, Billie, Peyton and Ember Moon that division would be deep with talent. Nice of Samoa Joe to pount out Regal asking Asuka if she would defend her title against Bayley but didn't bother to ask him if he would defend against Nakamura. Nikki is a cutie and I can't wait to hear that Scottish accent.


----------



## SAMCRO

Daria immediately stood out to me tonight, love the MMA look, girl looks like a bad ass and like she could kick any womans ass on the roster. Makes me think she should have won TE, but then again no one with talent ever wins that show usually. Mandy Rose looked ok, didn't see enough of her in the ring to really make a judgement though, but yeah shes hot as fuck and gives Eva a run for her money. 

That girl Nikki was it? She seemed a little awkward to me, i thought she really needed to slow down a bit and take a step back, she kinda seemed all over the place.


----------



## Takes2Two Fandango

Daria stood out the most of the new girls and with more experience the better she'll become, Mandy was ok but i have a feeling her real strong point will be character work, Nikki IMO will get taken off TV after a couple of matches and get given a new name and gimmick like Peyton & Billie were and with Liv I just don't see it with her we've seen her enough times now and don't think shes particularly good in the ring


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Whatever WWE is paying Corey Graves, they need to double it; Graves is amazing. His marking out for Eva Marie and Mandy Rose is GLORIOUS!


----------



## Darren Criss

Women's Division is lost.

Mandy is awful. WWE released a documentary days ago about womens not being sexy models and then Mandy debuted. What joke.

Daria's Spear was weird.

They has Asuka, Billie, Peyton, Ember and Nikki, but Nikki is gonna be a jober as Peyton. Ember is gonna take the title from Asuka and Asuka will be called up. Nut sure about Billie's future.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Mandy is awful. WWE released a documentary days ago about womens not being sexy models and then Mandy debuted. What joke.


People getting upset about WWE hiring hot girls...

:duck


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Nikki Storm annoyed the piss out of me, she's like a female Bubba Ray Dudley with all the constant noise and for her to be "the best in the galaxy" she shouldn't be looking more awkward than the girls with 1/10th her experience.

If Liv Morgan wasn't so hot and her potential so high I would've written her off already based on her entrance alone. She wasn't a hoodrat 2 years ago and now she got the dial turned up to 11. I'm fine with people playing characters but she needs to turn it way down.

Daria might've became my new favorite female in development, she was rough with them hoes. I like stiff work, I like wrestling matches that look like fights, I think I'm going to like her a lot.

Mustafa Ali clowned Hideo Itami, just out worked him and out swagged him. If you gave me an electron microscope and a million years I don't think I could find what Itami fans see in him.

Samoa Joe is just a beast as a mic and character worker, I wish he could entertain me inside the ring. Nakamura does well with his limited English but 4 words a month just can't cut it for all you people expecting him to main event WM 33. 

The build for the top 2 matches is solid but the rest of the card has none so can we finally kill the "Takeovers should only be every 3 months because it gives more time for the build" bullshit. 

Asuka/Bayley was built over months but Joe/Nak got 2 major segments, NWJ/Aries got 1 major, 1 minor, Roode/Cien got 1 minor, Ember/Billie got 1 minor and The Revival/Gargano Ciampa got 1 minor. Half the TO build could've been done in one Miz tv let alone 3 fucking months.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Bit of a throwaway episode in terms of matches but it was interesting to see how the women's division will shape up. It's hard to judge a lot of them based on one match but Daria looked AWESOME with what she did, i love her MMA style. Nikki looked ok and Mandy looked a tad slow but again, harsh to judge based on one match.

The rest of the show was well done in terms of how it hyped the Takeover. Did enjoy the interview between Joe and Nak.


----------



## TheGiftOfJericho

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Mustafa Ali clowned Hideo Itami, just out worked him and out swagged him. If you gave me an electron microscope and a million years I don't think I could find what Itami fans see in him.


I love Hideo and even I agree. He has been awful in NXT thus far. He is a great heel yet they insist on pushing him and every other indy guy as a happy-to-be-here babyface. If Hideo was a heel he would be out swagging everyone but this is NXT so he'll just continue to be happy to be there, like Finn Balor before him.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

TheGiftOfJericho said:


> I love Hideo and even I agree. He has been awful in NXT thus far. He is a great heel yet they insist on pushing him and every other indy guy as a happy-to-be-here babyface. If Hideo was a heel he would be out swagging everyone but this is NXT so he'll just continue to be happy to be there, like Finn Balor before him.


I have to imagine he'll get turned soon, I don't think he's over to the extent they hoped. Graves mentioned on commentary that Hideo's been gone so long a large percentage of newer NXT fans might not be familiar with him. They didn't take long to turn Aries after his reactions were consistently lackluster so maybe there's hope.


----------



## Genking48

I think I talked about Itami and how he did the awesome, pull down the kneepad so you can give him a kneedrop to the face but instead rub your feet in his face followed by taunting, move last week as well and how it was such a great detail.....for a heel, it boggles my mind that he hasn't been turned heel when that little move comes off as such a great heel tactic.

He did it again this week, 0:36 for those interested.


----------



## Old School Icons

Pleased to see Billie Kay get a TakeOver match.

I expect her to lose but I really hope they don't have Ember squash her in two minutes. Give them 10 minutes to have a good competitive match and they both come out looking good. 

TakeOver is going to be a strong show, even if some of the build apart from Asuka/Bayley has been a bit rushed given how much time they had to build to it.


----------



## JustAName

Way to much commercials for me in this episode...felt like 50% or more was commercials.. this better not be a trend when an event is closing in.. it's just to much and takes away from the show itself


----------



## bonkertons

Haven't read anything prior to this, but can we please make "Finish him!" a part of every Hideo match right before he hits his finisher? As a guy who needs "something" to connect with the crowd, especially at the next level and especially as a babyface, I think this would be a pretty awesome trademark.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Good to see Hideo and Nikki Glencross on this weeks show. Looking forward now to Brooklyn.


----------



## elo

LMAO @ Joe calling Inoki's dojo his, absolutely fucking gold. That sitdown was a hell of a lot better than the Finn/Joe sitdown, Regal's dreaded facial expressions in the background were hilarious.


----------



## jacobrgroman

glad we finally got a nikki glencross sighting. she should be a main factor in the division in the next year or so. mandy rose reminds me a lot of eva marie but with the potential to be actually good. wasn't impressed that much with daria, that whole "mma fighter" gimmick seems really forced. maybe she'll turn me around in the coming months as this was my first time even seeing her.


----------



## ATF

So now what? Are we getting the 2nd Dusty Tag Team Classic?

If so, then the October Takeover ME (God forbid it's in Full Sail again) should be Nakamura vs Joe II. Asuka vs I guess either Nikki Storm or Daria. I presume Gargano & Ciampa vs Roode & Aries as the finals of the Tourney.


----------



## TD Stinger

So, I’m assuming tonight is just going to be a recap episode then. Haven’t seen any new tapings.


----------



## Old School Icons

They taped two matches in Brooklyn not on TakeOver.

I believe Tye Dillinger was in one of them but yea it will be a recap show/interviews etc.

New tapings next week I guess


----------



## december_blue

Old School Icons said:


> They taped two matches in Brooklyn not on TakeOver.
> 
> I believe Tye Dillinger was in one of them but yea it will be a recap show/interviews etc.
> 
> New tapings next week I guess


They taped Dillinger vs. Blake and Authors of Pain vs. TM-61.


----------



## JBLoser

Man, Tye got a huge, huge pop.


----------



## DoubtGin

They taped this right before Takeover so I don't expect anything groundbreaking to happen.


----------



## JBLoser

That Bayley farewell video...

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## SAMCRO

God i hate these episodes after Takeover's where nothing happens and just features a bunch of lowercard guys who didn't make the special along with a bunch of recaps from Takeover.


----------



## scshaastin

SAMCRO said:


> God i hate these episodes after Takeover's where nothing happens and just features a bunch of lowercard guys who didn't make the special along with a bunch of recaps from Takeover.


 Reminds me of old episodes of smack down before wrestlemania as go homes did. Boooorrrrrrriiiiinnnnggggg filler crap fest.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else think Ember Moon has almost the exact same body type as Mickie James? From a far she looks like a black Mickie James.


----------



## THANOS

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Ember Moon has almost the exact same body type as Mickie James? From a far she looks like a black Mickie James.


Kind of, and just like Mickie James, I have a strange crush on Ember Moon, especially with those red eyes and that crazy expression.


----------



## validreasoning

Dillinger got one of the best crowd reactions of the whole weekend in Brooklyn, reminded me of what Bryan was getting in early 2013

A push for the title and a short reign would not be the worst idea. He is basically nxts version of Bryan in 2012 or mick Foley in late 1998 or Zach Ryder in 2011


----------



## BuzzKillington

I'm still waiting for that big Dillinger win that catches everyone off guard. I think either Roode or Aries would be perfect for that role.


----------



## Trublez

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Ember Moon has almost the exact same body type as Mickie James? From a far she looks like a black Mickie James.


Yep, both short and thick in all the right places.


----------



## J-B

What the hell does Wesley Blake offer? One of the biggest charisma vacuums I've ever seen and on top of that his theme is awful and he really should be wearing a shirt. Murphy looks like a main eventer in comparison and even he sucks.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Holy shit that entrance for Authors Of Pain gets me pumped. From the music down to the masks. Love it.


----------



## T0M

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> What the hell does Wesley Blake offer? One of the biggest charisma vacuums I've ever seen and on top of that his theme is awful and he really should be wearing a shirt. Murphy looks like a main eventer in comparison and even he sucks.


I really wouldn't be surprised to see him get released, to be honest.

Alexa has gone and Murphy seems to be the preferred one of the two. Why were they broken up anyway? I quite liked Blake and Murphy as a tag team so didn't really understand it.


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

JBLoser said:


> That Bayley farewell video...
> 
> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


LOL at roster or crowd or even bayley crying on NXT farewell and promote to main roster.

Its utterly stupid imo. leaving NXT and gone to main roster is always best for everyone. Even bieng midcard geek in main roster is much better than bieng main eventer in NXT.


----------



## validreasoning

StoneAmbrose- said:


> LOL at roster or crowd or even bayley crying on NXT farewell and promote to main roster.
> 
> Its utterly stupid imo. leaving NXT and gone to main roster is always best for everyone. Even bieng midcard geek in main roster is much better than bieng main eventer in NXT.


If you really think bo Dallas or cutis axel is doing much better than Nakamura right now I don't know what to say

I bet back in 2001 you would have said taz being a commentator or lower card geek was better for his career than being booked as an unstoppable badass in ecw


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

validreasoning said:


> If you really think bo Dallas or cutis axel is doing much better than Nakamura right now I don't know what to say
> 
> I bet back in 2001 you would have said taz being a commentator or lower card geek was better for his career than being booked as an unstoppable badass in ecw


ECW was different wrestling company. NXT is development terrirotry and indy fed show in WWE. when superstar come to main roster it means he promoted from NXT to WWE main roster.

not everyone watch NXT.


----------



## Cleavage

Top guys doing top guys things

TOP GUYS OUT :drose


----------



## Huggerlover

The Revival are just amazing. Top guys doing top guy things!


----------



## RetepAdam.

So, I guess Tye Dillinger's officially a face now, given how much Graves was trashing him on commentary all of a sudden.

EDIT — I had no idea Steve Cutler was from Rutherford, NJ. We gotta get a whole Bergen County stable going in NXT. :mark:

EDIT x2 — We gonna get a Revival/TM61 match at some point? Because that would be rather awesome.

EDIT x3 — If doing a whole bunch of different athletes' schtick is the best Angelo Dawkins can come up with, just cut his ass. :lol

EDIT x4 — Hoo boy. That match was bad. I guess NWJ still has a little ways to go before he's ready.

EDIT x5 — "JER-SEY!" chant. roud

EDIT x6 — Liv Morgan (201!) vs. Aliyah was okay for where they're at in their development. Nice to see the new girls finally getting some decent run.

EDIT x7 — The backstage interviewer called NWJ "No Way." :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- So in two matches tonight, the victor was outshone by their opponent imo. Buddy Murphy & Aaliyah both outshined their counterparts.

- The curse of greatness Angelo Dawkins getting more TV time :clap

- Austin Aries is just GOAT, his segment was hilarious.


----------



## OptionZero

Nakamura's speech was ok, the less he talks the better. I thought he was actaully pretty good in English, from reports, but him by himself center stage was underwhelming. I guess he got the job done, THE ERA OF STRONG STYLE works well enough. 

No Way Jose - Angelo Dawkins. Man. That must be the worst, and obviously fucked up match i've ever seen on TV from WWE

I thought Carmella was the Jersey girl, now everyone's stealing the schtick? The new girl, Liv, looks good but she seems like a blonde version of carmela. Her ring attire is basically just workout gear?

EDIT:
Looks like WWE put the Nakamura promo up on youtube. On second watch, the content/message was good. It was honest. He left Japan because he did all he could do there, he came America to challenge himself against the best of the best in NXT, shoutouts to Zayn, Balor, and Joe. Then he drops the ERA OF STRONG STYLE. Simple. But its the heavily accented delivery thats throwing me. He was talking like he had his mouthguard in.


----------



## RetepAdam.

OptionZero said:


> I thought Carmella was the Jersey girl, now everyone's stealing the schtick?


Carmella's supposed to be from Staten Island. Liv's from NJ.



OptionZero said:


> The new girl, Liv, looks good but she seems like a *blonde version of carmela*.












:wtf2


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

OptionZero said:


> Nakamura's speech was ok, the less he talks the better. I thought he was actaully pretty good in English, from reports, but him by himself center stage was underwhelming. I guess he got the job done, THE ERA OF STRONG STYLE works well enough.
> 
> No Way Jose - Angelo Dawkins. Man. That must be the worst, and obviously fucked up match i've ever seen on TV from WWE
> 
> I thought Carmella was the Jersey girl, now everyone's stealing the schtick? The new girl, Liv, looks good but she seems like a blonde version of carmela. Her ring attire is basically just workout gear?
> 
> EDIT:
> Looks like WWE put the Nakamura promo up on youtube. On second watch, the content/message was good. It was honest. He left Japan because he did all he could do there, he came America to challenge himself against the best of the best in NXT, shoutouts to Zayn, Balor, and Joe. Then he drops the ERA OF STRONG STYLE. Simple. But its the heavily accented delivery thats throwing me. He was talking like he had his mouthguard in.


just watched nakamura promo. Guy is even worse than roman reigns on mic.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> - So in two matches tonight, the victor was outshone by their opponent imo. Buddy Murphy & Aaliyah both outshined their counterparts.


Maybe it's just me, but I honestly don't understand why the future Mr. Bliss is still a glorified jobber at this point. 

Nakamura's promo was almost painful. When he gets called up, he needs a manager or Enzo-style mouthpiece. They need to figure that out, because this is not gonna cut it. Vince couldn't even handle Cesaro's accent and you could actually understand what he's saying.


----------



## Mad Max

Hideo Itami's English has gotten really good.


----------



## BehindYou

Are they filming in Australia? If so, they should work more solidly towards Murphy vs Blake as a midcard match there with Murphy going over and starting a mild push. I think the dude has all the tools, he needs a more defined character and gimmick to see if he could be something though.

Aliyah has good gear, a decent entrance (considering lack of production) and a fairly innovative if unpolished moveset, she already looks much better than Liv who's a CAW right down to her stock moves.

What did people think of Steve Cutler vs Kenneth Crawford?

Crawford needs to find his feet (literally) but I like that he's a PC guy going for a different style and his lankier build makes it look interesting.

Cutler looks like he has some potential for his first win on NXT TV and it's a sweet finisher but he looks awfully FCW to me.


----------



## Flair Shot

Talk about an ass whooping. The Revival fucked Ciampa up good.


----------



## BehindYou

At first I thought the backstage segment was taped so it was awesome to see it spill into the ring and it was a truly magnificent shatter machine, Ciampa sold the fuck out of it!


----------



## 2Pieced

OptionZero said:


> I thought Carmella was the Jersey girl, now everyone's stealing the schtick? The new girl, Liv, looks good but she seems like a blonde version of carmela. Her ring attire is basically just workout gear?


Liv is an actual jersey girl, you can't hide that.

Carmella it's just her gimmick, she's actually from Boston.


----------



## RiverFenix

Carmella is dubbed the princess of Staten Island. That ain't in Jersey. Liv should just go by Morgan, and Aaliyah should have won that match. 

I liked Cutler's physicality and ruggedness. Crawford tries to be too fancy and smooth and he isn't near there to be able to pull it off. Good news is he and Dawkins seemingly formed a tag team at the house shows, which could be good for both performers. Crawford is a military veteran as well, interesting they didn't mention that given he was facing ex-Marine Cutler, but I guess it's not going to be part of his character.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

The Revival and Ciampa segment was phenomenal. Everything about it was perfect to me. This is the 2nd backstage gang attack by the Revival (first being Enzo/Cass in the parking lot last year). They really are the classic roughneck bullies and they are a lot better on the mic then people realize, especially Dawson.....And Ciampa just saying fck it and poppin off first was a great touch. No words, just action.


----------



## Crasp

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Carmella is dubbed the princess of Staten Island. That ain't in Jersey. Liv should just go by Morgan, and Aaliyah should have won that match.


Last few times I've seen Aliyah work, she was pretty sketchy, but yeah, she looked really good last night, and has improved in every way. I like her new attire, I like her as a heel, and in-ring she's just finally getting everything to come together. I think my only criticism would be her forearms on the apron need to look stiffer, or use something else. I was also iritated by her _repeatedly_ using Liv's "catchphrase" to taunt her, but I guess as a heel, that's a good thing. 

Liv's improving albeit at a slower rate than she was initially, but Aliyah... you could now argue she should break into the main even scene soon, which I wouldn't have thought before last night.


----------



## BehindYou

Crasp said:


> Last few times I've seen Aliyah work, she was pretty sketchy, but yeah, she looked really good last night, and has improved in every way. I like her new attire, I like her as a heel, and in-ring she's just finally getting everything to come together. I think my only criticism would be her forearms on the apron need to look stiffer, or use something else. I was also iritated by her _repeatedly_ using Liv's "catchphrase" to taunt her, but I guess as a heel, that's a good thing.
> 
> Liv's improving albeit at a slower rate than she was initially, but Aliyah... you could now argue she should break into the main even scene soon, which I wouldn't have thought before last night.


 This is basically exactly what I thought, when she said it for the 3rd time, I cringed.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Wasn't a huge fan of this episode to be honest. The big highlight was the Revival's beatdown on Ciampa, which was gold, as is everything the Revival does these days. I also enjoyed Nak's promo for what it was. Dillinger v Murphy was a fun watch too.

That said, i didn't particularly enjoy anything else. Morgan v Aliyah IMO was really, really bad, and it ended awkwardly as hell too. Cutler v Crawford was meh, Cutler to me just seems very generic and bland, nothing about him stands out, and i straight up skipped Jose v Dawkins, i had no real desire to watch that match. 

Probably a cool down episode more than anything. What i will say is that it's nice to see them attempting to build a few different guys up, and it'd certainly be unfair of me to write them off early.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I really liked last night's episode. I miss the inclusion of developmental talent, so including a bunch of fresh faces (or rarely used long time jobbers) was nice. 

Cutler is a great seller. I like him much better clean shaven (from his first debut), but the ruggedness was fine. 

Women's match was very good for 2 rather fresh talents. I don't like Aliyah's character, but that's mostly from teh 'Breaking Ground' episode where she was very cringe-worthy. That said, she was the superior wrestler last night. I really hope they continue to include more up & comer women matches, along with the men like they did tonight.

ciampa...:mark: great segment.


----------



## BehindYou

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Wasn't a huge fan of this episode to be honest. The big highlight was the Revival's beatdown on Ciampa, which was gold, as is everything the Revival does these days. I also enjoyed Nak's promo for what it was. Dillinger v Murphy was a fun watch too.
> 
> That said, i didn't particularly enjoy anything else. Morgan v Aliyah IMO was really, really bad, and it ended awkwardly as hell too. Cutler v Crawford was meh, Cutler to me just seems very generic and bland, nothing about him stands out, and i straight up skipped Jose v Dawkins, i had no real desire to watch that match.
> 
> Probably a cool down episode more than anything. What i will say is that it's nice to see them attempting to build a few different guys up, and it'd certainly be unfair of me to write them off early.


 I guess it depends how much you want to see people develop, these guys and girls clearly have a way to go but I personally enjoy the journey.

For example, Crawford looks like he could be heading somewhere interesting in the ring with another year or two's experience.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

BehindYou said:


> I guess it depends how much you want to see people develop, these guys and girls clearly have a way to go but I personally enjoy the journey.
> 
> For example, Crawford looks like he could be heading somewhere interesting in the ring with another year or two's experience.


Very true. Again, not going to totally belittle them on early showings, as many of these guys/gals have a long way to go, think some of them just need a bit more to draw people in.

I do like the look of Crawford though, he could be a great talent if he can use his athleticism right. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Old School Icons

Review time. 

Seems that Corey Graves is continuing on NXT for now, that's a good thing. 

- Its a pity there isn't a mid card title in NXT because Tye Dillinger would be the face of it right now. Match between him and Buddy Murphy was decent enough.

- Best part of the show was The Revival's beat down on Ciampa. Moments like this will make Ciampa's/Gargano's eventual title win all the sweeter down the line against the entertaining nastyness of The Revival.

- Cutler Vs Crawford... my god those WWE 2K16 jobber themes :Rollins 

- Hideo Itami's promo was pretty good. Its great he'll use the GTS now.

- No Way Jose was far too happy for someone who lost a big match at TakeOver so that was kinda dumb. Dawkins is forgettable. Just like this match

- Nothing promo between Aries & Pimp Amas. Hardly got me excited for a match between the two.

- Liv Morgan Vs Aliyah was something. Horrible finish but apart from that it was about as good as you would expect from two people very early in their development. I hope they are not considering pushing Liv. Yea she looks the part but its way too early for that. Another year, maybe. 

- Did they really need Booby Roode to look at a guys groin and say "Nice head" ? Nothing GLORIOUS about that. 

- Ugh... "You deserve it" chants? Really? Come on, that chant is getting out of hand now. Good to see Nakamura though as the champion. He really shouldn't be on that brand beyond the Royal Rumble to be honest. 

Pretty weak episode I have to say overall.


----------



## Crasp

Old School Icons said:


> Seems that Corey Graves is continuing on NXT for now, that's a good thing.


It's a great thing! Though I doubt it lasts.



Old School Icons said:


> - Best part of the show was The Revival's beat down on Ciampa. Moments like this will make Ciampa's/Gargano's eventual title win all the sweeter down the line against the entertaining nastyness of The Revival.


I don't even know if that title win is going to happen. The next Takeover is a way off, and now both of them are "injured" it's not going to happen on an NXT episode any tiem soon. And the CWC is almost over, at which point Ciampa & Gargano are both headed to Raw.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

ty making his debut at the rumble as number 10 would be :banderas


----------



## emm_bee

Crasp said:


> I don't even know if that title win is going to happen. The next Takeover is a way off, and now both of them are "injured" it's not going to happen on an NXT episode any tiem soon. And the CWC is almost over, at which point Ciampa & Gargano are both headed to Raw.


That's the worry. I hope they do come back and pull double duty, however I can see them maybe building up the likes of TM-61 to challenge as a face team if they decide to just keep Gargano/Ciampa on Raw, although TM-61 need proper build up.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

My thoughts:

Not a great episode overall, but had a couple of promising aspects.

Now is the perfect time to give Dillinger a main event push. Joe is injured, looks like Aries and Roode are still working the PC guys, a short term Nakamura vs. Dillinger program would be fun. Would be cool continuity if Tye mentioned how Shinsuke beat him in one of his first matches, and it's been eating him alive ever since. I continue to get a kick out of Graves' commentary on Buddy Murphy.

Revival beating down Ciampa was the segment of the night. I thought it was the best Ciampa's looked as a babyface on NXT- he was sincere in his promo and sympathetic in the beatdown.

Not sold on Steve Cutler, decent finish though. Why he gets that fisherman's driver and Roode is stuck with the pumphandle is beyond me.

No Way Jose had a match. Meh.

Itami's English is way improved. Loved the final line because it indicates he's keeping the GTS as his finisher, not just saving it for special occasions.

Liv vs. Aliyah was so, so bad. Liv threw one of the worst kicks I've ever seen in a wrestling ring. They didn't even replay the finish, can't remember the last time that happened. Trying to decide if Aliyah has marginally improved or if she just comes across better now that she finally ditched that stupid lullaby theme music.

Nice promo with Nakamura, a feel good moment and the crowd loved him as always. Very surprised there was no angle though, you'd think it's the perfect setting for someone to interrupt him and set the stage for his next feud. I think this episode needed something newsworthy like that, too.


----------



## hgr423

what were the best matches in nxt this year? i have been enjoying cwc and am wondering if there is anything of comparable quality in nxt to catch up on. Thanks.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

hgr423 said:


> what were the best matches in nxt this year? i have been enjoying cwc and am wondering if there is anything of comparable quality in nxt to catch up on. Thanks.


NXT Takeover Dallas- Both Nakamura vs. Zayn and American Alpha vs. Revival
Nakamura vs. Balor
Gargano vs. Ciampa vs. Revival at Takeover Brooklyn


----------



## Kejhill

Overall this was a "easy to skip" episode.

Buddy Murphy was really good, even better then Tye (and i love Dillinger).
I really hope they will build some midcard feud between him and Blake, cause i always saw some potential as face in Buddy Murphy.

Revival are pure gold at the moment and also Ciampa had a really good babyface moment.
I would really prefer Ciampa and Gargano being established as team then see them feuding on the Cruiserweight division at Raw like i think will happen.

Angelo Dawkins and Liv Morgan were terrible, especially the ending of Liv match.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Liv Morgan negatives far outweigh her positives at this point. She is athletic and has certain amount of charisma. Unfortunately the way she channels her character is a bit overbearing and her ring work looks and feels very unnatural (you can see her thinking with every step she takes). Aliyah on the other hand looked pretty good - her offense in particular was very believable and even had a certain viciousness to it (the crowd could of given her more with respect to that). Liv definitely dragged the match down. The wrong girl went over.


----------



## RetepAdam.

I'd like Steve Cutler a lot more if his name wasn't Steve Cutler. :no:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Crasp said:


> Last few times I've seen Aliyah work, she was pretty sketchy, but yeah, she looked really good last night, and has improved in every way. I like her new attire, I like her as a heel, and in-ring she's just finally getting everything to come together. I think my only criticism would be her forearms on the apron need to look stiffer, or use something else. I was also iritated by her _repeatedly_ using Liv's "catchphrase" to taunt her, but I guess as a heel, that's a good thing.
> 
> Liv's improving albeit at a slower rate than she was initially, but Aliyah... you could now argue she should break into the main even scene soon, which I wouldn't have thought before last night.


I watched NXT on mute especially when the FS crowd started chanting "Jersey"; what exactly is Liv's catchphrase? I've only heard her speak once and don't remember a catchphrase.


----------



## squarebox

Steve Cutler has Ambrose's FCW theme lol


----------



## Crasp

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I watched NXT on mute especially when the FS crowd started chanting "Jersey"; what exactly is Liv's catchphrase? I've only heard her speak once and don't remember a catchphrase.


Yeah I didn't have the volume on that loud either when I first watched it (had some tunes on). She was actually saying "how you like me now?" over and over, in relation to the fact she's a heel all of a sudden. I'd just assumed she had been saying "Brrrrrapp!" which I'm not sure counts as a catchphrase, but that's the noise Liv likes to make.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Good to see the development talent getting some time on this weeks episode. Finally it looks like Ty is getting some kind of a push. I would also like to see a feud between Blake & Murphy, it would benefit them both. The Revival are brilliant. Liv vs Aliyah's match was not the best, both are still a work in progress but hopefully they should both improve over the next year. Good promo from Itami, good to see his English has improved.


----------



## Francesco Fuoco

This week the show sucked. There was nothing to view. All match were useless. I don't know why people consideres NXT better of the main roster. 
On NXT only events are good, and the quality is more or less as that of ppv of the main roster


----------



## Francesco Fuoco

I hope for Nakamura , Joe, Roode and Aries to debut very very soon on the main roster


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:eyeroll of course they went with the blonde over the Indian girl who carried the whole damn match and has legit BG in this shit with so much potential, especially now that they went with a heel mode for her. At least they're both still very young.

@Legit BOSS come get yo girl. Her finish was weak :mj


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :eyeroll of course they went with the blonde over the Indian girl who carried the whole damn match and has legit BG in this shit with so much potential, especially now that they went with a heel mode for her. At least they're both still very young.
> 
> @Legit BOSS come get yo girl. Her finish was weak :mj


*Stay salty Wagg ositivity. Wrestling can be taught. Liv has natural athleticism and charisma that will translate into greatness *









*You just sit back and wait for Princess Jasmin to fly her magic carpet into Superstars :hunter*


----------



## zeesims

The show sucked. No main event and in the two matches introducing new talent, the enhancement guys were better than the guys getting the push. Aliyah and Crawford looked like the have something.

Murphy and Dillinger put on a good match and the tag team segment was fun but not enough to carry a whole episode


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> *Stay salty Wagg ositivity. Wrestling can be taught. Liv has natural athleticism and charisma that will translate into greatness *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You just sit back and wait for Princess Jasmin to fly her magic carpet into Superstars :hunter*





> Superstars


----------



## Crasp

I like the sound of the preview this week, admitedly largely down to what Ember might be doing, but I also like the implication that Asuka Vs. Embermay not be in NXT's _immediate _future.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Ember Moon's theme is pretty cool.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Aries/Cien was the only thing I really cared about this week and it was a solid match

Seeing Tony Nese was cool didn't watch the match though

Ember Moon is thick :zayn3


----------



## SAMCRO

Has Nese been signed? Nese definitely deserves to be signed to a contract, he's way too good to be in some random throwaway tag team with Davari in some one off match.

Also TM61 need to do something, they just seem so generic right now, they need to let people know who they are and develop some character.

Ok is it just me or is Ember Moon the lovechild of Naomi and Mickie James? Lol she looks like Naomi but has the body of Mickie James. Anyways her finisher is awesome as fuck i gotta say, only problem is it kinda requires alot of setup and timing, i could see tht being botched bad if the timing isn't right.

Guess we know why Cutler picked up a win last week, just being slightly built up to be fed to Nakamura cause they're short on midcard heels for him to squash. Don't know about Joe suddenly being a humble babyface, although he's probably just pretending and binding his time to attack Nakamura and catch him off guard.


----------



## jacobrgroman

good little tag match to start the show. enjoying seeing the former cwc competitors get matches on the show.

liking seeing more pc guys (cutler) on the show.

ember moon's theme is dynamite.

god help me I'm actually liking no way jose...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aries/Cien was the only thing I really cared about this week and it was a solid match


This was a great match. I want more between the two, aggressively soon. best of 7..._if you will_.


I think Cutler plays a rag doll really well. I wouldn't mind him just staying a tough guy jobber, he takes bumps great.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

NXT feels a bit 'meh' at the moment now the after effects of the callups are kicking in. The tag and women's division seem really thin. Ember has only had a couple of matches and she's already the most credible challenger for Asuka. I'm just not feeling TM61, they just seem like a couple of skinny Aussie guys with slightly sloppy ringwork, being ex-Noah and NJPW I was expecting better. I don't know what their next move is on a challenger for the Revival as they seem to be teasing a split on Tomasso and Gargano.


----------



## Crasp

Leah Von's telegraphing of that O-face was more than a bit awkward, for sure. As glad as I am that She's kept her finnisher, I do kinda wish it became a big event finnisher, and that she had another finnisher for smaller matches etc, one that worse talent don't need as much skill to sell/perform, plus help preserve the moves hype so it doesn't just become "a move" like the Red Arrow.


----------



## Old School Icons

Better episode than last week 

Decent tag match. I think TM61 are a solid team in the division but they just lack a story/characters to make the step up towards The Revival but plenty of time yet. 

Ember Moon's entrance is just really cool. Said it before though, not a fan at all of making her another undefeated monster. They still not doing anywhere near enough to build that division up in my view. 

Asuka's promo was entertaining despite the language difficulties. 

Aries/Cien was solid. Its still not quite working for Aries yet with the heel turn. Perhaps an alliance with Bobby Roode? The Most Glorious Tag Team that Ever Lived? 

It was pretty cool the first few times but can the NXT fans sometimes pipe down and not murder Nakamura's theme with their out of tune voices? Maybe I wasn't in the mood for it but it annoyed the f**k outta me this week :Rollins 

I think Cutler did a decent job selling Nakamura's offense. Highlight of the match was Samoa Joe for me on commentary. It was a convincing crisis of confidence in what he was saying but you also felt deep down under the surface he is PISSED at losing the title, I really liked that.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Not the best episode this week though Aries/Cien was good and enjoyed seeing Ember again. Looking forward to Roode/Jose next week.


----------



## zeesims

Not as bad as last week. Very good opener and Aries/Cien delivered. No real main event again.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Wow the brand split even ruined NXT. Who the fuck wants to watch some team called TM 61 or some chick on steroids with red eyes? They should just pull up Nakamura and Samoa Joe and Roode and then cancel this show.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Can I just say, there is no one on the roster who conveys emotion through facial expressions and body language better than Samoa Joe. It was amazing how well he was able to tell a story by doing so little. Joe is humble in defeat on the outside but seething on the inside. I know Toronto is a ways off but I hope Joe can maintain this demeanor, and then come Toronto we can have an especially violent contest as way to express how truly angry he is. They should just have a straight up strong style match - have it be the match they should of had in Brooklyn.


----------



## Mr. I

JamJamGigolo said:


> Wow the brand split even ruined NXT. Who the fuck wants to watch some team called TM 61 or some chick on steroids with red eyes? They should just pull up Nakamura and Samoa Joe and Roode and then cancel this show.


This person sees Athena and thinks "some chick on steroids with red eyes".

Yes this isn't a person trying to be as negative and dismissive as possible at all.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

nxt has been meh bring in mandy


----------



## J-B

Steve Cutler looks like a fucking gimp, pass it on.


Ember Moon is so cool, I already love her! Almas is still as boring as ever, Aries winning again was the right choice.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

FLYING STUNNER! :mark:


----------



## 2Pieced

NXT have really dropped the ball with Cien and TM61, they just look any old average wrestlers.


----------



## Art Vandaley

2Pieced said:


> NXT have really dropped the ball with Cien and TM61, they just look any old average wrestlers.


The dude in TM61 with the cool Mustachio is the only one approaching looking like a star atm.


----------



## scshaastin

Shinske got swerved! By Joe


----------



## the_hound

did you see the girl bawling her eyes out as nakamura lay on the gurney LOL


----------



## RetepAdam.

Who's this Fazio chick?

That was a really bad match. I understand that Liv Morgan's one of the few girls who actually has any sort of character on the show right now, but she's nowhere near ready to be featured. And she's getting promo time. :mj4


----------



## the_hound

she's better than titus


----------



## scshaastin

RetepAdam. said:


> Who's this Fazio chick?
> 
> That was a really bad match. I understand that Liv Morgan's one of the few girls who actually has any sort of character on the show right now, but she's nowhere near ready to be featured. And she's getting promo time. :mj4


I didn't see any botches but still its not like shes gonna beat Asuka


----------



## RetepAdam.

scshaastin said:


> I didn't see any botches but still its not like shes gonna beat Asuka


You don't need to botch to be bad.


----------



## scshaastin

the_hound said:


> did you see the girl bawling her eyes out as nakamura lay on the gurney LOL


 I missed it :surprise: need a gif or a timestamp :smile2: btw they are milking the shit outta this angle.


----------



## scshaastin

RetepAdam. said:


> You don't need to botch to be bad.


Shes not like Nia Jax bad


----------



## the_hound

scshaastin said:


> I missed it :surprise: need a gif or a timestamp :smile2: btw they are milking the shit outta this angle.


watching it on a smart tv so i can't get a screen cap atm, i'll try get one soon
paul ellering is cuputo from orange is the new black:grin2:


----------



## the_hound

that entrance is bloody fantastic


----------



## RetepAdam.

scshaastin said:


> Shes not like Nia Jax bad


I would rather watch a Nia Jax match than a Liv Morgan match, I think.

And I'm even biased in the fact that I love that Liv Morgan's gimmick is literally just "I'm from Bergen County."


----------



## RiverFenix

RetepAdam. said:


> Who's this Fazio chick?


Rachel Ellering.


----------



## scshaastin

RetepAdam. said:


> I would rather watch a Nia Jax match than a Liv Morgan match, I think.
> 
> And I'm even biased in the fact that I love that Liv Morgan's gimmick is literally just "I'm from Bergen County."


 I think we're just going to have to agreee to disagree lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- No Aries ? Show is automatically a fail

- Rough promo from Liv

- Impaler DDT is better than the pumphandle slam for Roode still not great but I can settle for it.


----------



## JDP2016

Liv Morgan gets to challenge Oscar, er I mean Asuka for the title? Give me a break? And that promo? Wow and people said Bayley was horrible on the mic.


----------



## THANOS

Why must Bobby Roode dampen his glory by being so uncreative in the ring. I want to like him so bad, and I do, but he makes it difficult by been a boring stiff in the ring. Hopefully someone gives him a better finisher for his next match, because a pumphandle drop and now an implant DDT just won't do in this day and age.

He should use the bridging Regal-Plex and call it the Glory-Plex.


----------



## Ronzilla

Roode is GLORIOUS


----------



## marshal99

Liv sounded out of breath and she wants asuka ? She's greener than grass and nowhere close to asuka level. Asuka will make her say "Brapppt" when she's done with her.


----------



## Crasp

I have no doubt Asuka can get a serviceable match out of Liv. She managed it with the likes of Dana, Cameron and even Eva Marie. It's only a filler "feud" anyway.

But yeah, that Liv promo was just awful. And the match wasn't good either. I'm still a fan of her, but her showings the last two weeks have certainly lowered my expectations for her and my impression of her. But hey, at least she's getting some character progression of sorts, and she came off slightly heelish to me in this instance which might not be such a bad direction.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Loved Hideo and the Main Event.

Roode vs HoZay was pretty fun. Thought it was gonna be a typical "let's not give HoZay a chance because GLORIOUS!!!" but he really put work in. I also really didn't realize HoZay was a big dude. I like Roode's throwback style. Nothing too fancy about the match, but it was still fun, and well worked.

Hideo's match now. Good on Gulak for making a nice demanding impression, but :mj4 Hideo sure responded with that stiffness. Another enjoyable match. Hideo should be a strong edition to the midcard on the main roster. Hope he continues to improve his English.

Hope they give Jasmin more of a chance, and she doesn't fall too behind Liv.


----------



## Genking48

Has Hideo moved more towards a cocky face instead of just being a bland babyface character or is it just me, whatever it is it works.

His promos and English has also improved greatly and from the little he's been given in promo time since his return he has far outshined Nakamura imo.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rachel Ellering.




That would explain why Papa is now working there.


----------



## 2Pieced

scshaastin said:


> Shes not like Nia Jax bad


Nia Jax looks like a 10 year veteran compared to Morgan she is that green in the ring.

They might aswell furn Roode face as that entrance and theme gives nobody he faces a chance.


----------



## JDP2016

marshal99 said:


> *Liv sounded out of breath* and she wants asuka ? She's greener than grass and nowhere close to asuka level. Asuka will make her say "Brapppt" when she's done with her.


Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that. She needs to lay off the pizza and french fries. Ask some of the main roster women for eating advice.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rachel Ellering.


Didn't she use the Ellering name on NXT before? Has it been changed because of the fact that Paul's now involved? Or am i just confusing her with another famous last name?


Anyway, on to the show. The opening segment was really good. Joe's swerve was very nicely done. Liv's match, and promo, was really awkward. She sounded like she was just shouting out her promo, and the match was just a bit slow and felt very choreographed. The finisher is better i think, but work still needs to be done.

Itami v Gulak was a good watch, the striking sequences were very nice. A.O.P were impressive IMO, the double powerbomb looked like it HURT. Roode v Jose was ok, and the right person won. Good to see Roode's changed his finisher too.


----------



## BuzzKillington

scshaastin said:


> Shes not like Nia Jax bad


She's fuckin worse.

Everything she does in the ring takes like 2 seconds longer than it should.


----------



## J-B

Whenever I hear the generic Women's wrestler music hit I just know it's going to be some awkward bint who makes me cringe. Not a bad episode, Drew Gulak looks super creepy with his stance, just a random thought.


----------



## Darren Criss

Tag team division is the only good thing on NXT since Becky, Charlotte and Sasha was called up.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Did not think for a minute that Joe was turning over a new leaf. The attack on Nakamura was predictable but it does extend their feud.

I like Liv Morgan but she is not ready for Asuka. However I don't expect this to be a main feud and hopefully Asuka will have a credible opponent come Toronto.

Hideo Itami has looked good since he came back. Another good showing from him.

Decent match between Jose & Roode. Glad Bobby has got a better finisher, but agree with above poster that it is going to be very difficult for him to be booed with that entrance music.


----------



## Trublez

I love Liv Morgan, but fuck, she's horrible on the mic. 

And I'm guessing Roode is just gonna cycle through different finishers every week now until he finds something that's decent and stands out.


----------



## chargebeam

I dunno what's happening with NXT, but the weekly episodes are not as interesting as they were. Is it because a bunch of wrestlers have been called up? Or Dusty not on booking anymore? I dunno, but lately, NXT episodes seem "longer" even tho they're still one-hour long.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hope they give Jasmin more of a chance, and she doesn't fall too behind Liv.


Who's Jasmine?

I actually didn't mind Liv's promo. Wasn't perfect, but she sounded reasonably confident while maybe showing hints of concern, which is the way I think challengers should approach Asuka. Show guts in calling her out, but realise that you might be getting yourself in too deep.

Hideo has really impressed me since returning. His English is better, he's using the GTS now, and he has a certain swagger about him that he never had the first time around. His movement and transitions are more fluid, and just little things like his smirk after wiping his feet on Gulak's face. He's very quickly gone from someone I was "meh" on to someone that I'm looking forward to seeing in the NXT main event scene.

Speaking of main events, the show was book-ended by some great top guy stuff. Joe seemed sincere, and I thought he was maybe slowly going back to face with Aries and Roode on the heel side, Nakamura's the only top face NXT has really. But the attack was beautiful and sets up hopefully a strong gimmick match for Toronto. NXT doesn't do a lot of gimmicks, like two ladder matches and one cage match, but I think they could nicely build a No DQ/no holds barred Joe vs. Nakamura match.

Bobby Roode screams main eventer. I don't mean for NXT, I mean put that man on Raw. I don't know Roode beyond knowing he was in TNA and now at Full Sail. But if Hideo Itami has grown in confidence, Bobby Roode is the benchmark to reach.

As for No Way Jose, I keep almost liking him, but I can't buy him as a main eventer. Hopefully one day.

One guy I do buy as a potential main eventer is Tye Dillinger. Needs a new finisher though, can't be using the WWE champ's signature move.

I do like Roode's new finisher though. Haven't seen a good implant DDT since Edge.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Rookie of the Year said:


> Who's Jasmine?.


Aliyah. Aliyah/Liv/Ember came in together, so I thought they would at least be staying on the same wave.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Aliyah. Aliyah/Liv/Ember came in together, so I thought they would at least be staying on the same wave.


Ah yeah. I think she's terrible, but each to their own. They even went out of their way to point out how bad she is on Breaking Ground, and I haven't been impressed at all on NXT. At least she dropped the baby entrance music, and she is better as a heel, but it's like saying Khali was better as the Punjabi Playboy than the world champ- it might be preferable, but it's still not good.

And she seriously needs to work on her trash talk- "How you Living now? How you Living now? How you Living now?"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Rookie of the Year said:


> Ah yeah. I think she's terrible, but each to their own. They even went out of their way to point out how bad she is on Breaking Ground, and I haven't been impressed at all on NXT. At least she dropped the baby entrance music, and she is better as a heel, but it's like saying Khali was better as the Punjabi Playboy than the world champ- it might be preferable, but it's still not good.
> 
> And she seriously needs to work on her trash talk- "How you Living now? How you Living now? How you Living now?"


I figured that was a play on her name lol.

but yea, she's better as a heel, she's still needs work yea, but I wouldn't put Liv above her like they seem to be doing. I was watching the 2 go, and it just seemed to be all Aliyah and then the match ended with an awkward spin kick, and the poor girl looked exhausted and out of it.


----------



## Crasp

I really didn't like Aliyah and had basically written her off until that match with Liv. Sure, the match sucked, but that was all on Liv, who's been terrible these past couple of weeks. Aliyah on the other hand, suddenly looked like a genuine prospect. Her trash talk may be irritating , but hey, better to have an irritating heel than an irritating face.

At least Liv's little push seems to be heading only as far as jobbing to Asuka in an interim feud. I'd love to see some matches on NXT featuring combos of Aliyah, Cross, Royce & Mandy, while Billie feuds with Ember, and Asuka kills Liv.


----------



## RKing85

I know it's developmental.....but Aliyah is horrible.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Skimmed through NXT this week

- Aries v. Oney was a fun hard hitting match. Aries cut a good promo after, he's the best guy in NXT rn. 

- Aliyah again looked impressive, Billie was fine as well. Both have impressed me more than the Woman challenging Asuka next week.

- I NEED them to turn Almas heel, he's probably one of the top 3-5 most gifted guys in the ring in that company.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Skimmed through NXT this week
> 
> - Aries v. Oney was a fun hard hitting match. Aries cut a good promo after, he's the best guy in NXT rn.
> 
> - Aliyah again looked impressive, Billie was fine as well. *Both have impressed me more than the Woman challenging Asuka next week.*
> 
> - I NEED them to turn Almas heel, he's probably one of the top 3-5 most gifted guys in the ring in that company.


:mj4 This is what I'm saying. Aliyah isn't all that special overall atm, but the way those 2 work, there's so much potential in them that could be worked with. Of course part of my marking for her comes from the fact that she reps my home city, but I legit feel she improve more and more as the weeks go on sooner rather than later. But given she hasn't won one match yet, I feel she's not getting any backing atm, like Liv, Mandy, like Eva did.

Oney was funny as fuck :lmao match was fun, and Aries is kinda looking like his regular self again.

Almas has great mannerisms, and looks like he could be one hell of a cocky heel. Great ME.


----------



## Florat

I'm kinda sad that Samoa Joe did nothing during the show. I was expecting to go " Kane " and destroy some competitors during their matches ( and a Joe vs Regal would be awesome for Takeover would be awesome too^^ ), it would've been a cool ending for the Main-Event but that was a good segment.

Austin Aries vs Oney was a fantastic match too, real good stuff and was perfect to get into the show and the women's match was alright. As for the Main-Event, it was cool in the end but I found it slow to start, not a fan of the " showing off " part but the rest was really cool


----------



## BuzzKillington

Oney has an odd charisma about him, no? I always enjoyed his work as Biff Busick on the indie scene, but had a hard time believing he could cut it in WWE. Maybe he can find a way to make it work. Full Sail doesn't seem completely enamored with him, but they do seem to like him.


----------



## JustAName

BuzzKillington said:


> Oney has an odd charisma about him, no? I always enjoyed his work as Biff Busick on the indie scene, but had a hard time believing he could cut it in WWE. Maybe he can find a way to make it work. Full Sail doesn't seem completely enamored with him, but they do seem to like him.


I mean the guy made them give a small pop for a headlock in 2016, a HEADLOCK!! Who else can say that? (in wwe)

He has something about him that people can relate too and wants to cheer for, but it's his job to recognize what about him that is and then highlight it, yet not overdo it so it becomes obvious and pandering, it needs to feel organic. The problem with a lot of people getting pushed for something and then lose steam is because it doesn't feel organic anymore, they overdo whatever is getting a person over and removing what is special about it, instead of letting it happen naturally. 

Punk is the perfect example to me, his first pipe bomb, genius, perfect, believable and organic... then they wanted him to go out and do pipe bombs every single night and I lost interest.. it wasn't organic, it wasn't believable, he wasn't talking with the same conviction or emotion, because it wasn't real to him. Some times what gets someone over is not always something you have to repeat until you beat that horse dead and you're at that point only beating what once was a horse, that is now just bones, some times it just takes that one moment that doesn't need to be duplicated or tried to be surpassed. It just happens and that's awesome and then you continue on organically from there, he/she/them/it is already made, continuing to do the same thing over and over can actually remove someones momentum.

Not sure why I went on a rant or whatever, but evidently I did.

I liked this NXT, I like the development they are doing with talent, I like that they have different talent each week, giving more exposure to more people and giving more a chance to learn and advance their character. Also this makes it more special when you see a talent, when you don't get to see them every week like a Bobby Roode who really isn't in need of as much development, if much at all as a lot of the other talent they have.

Amazing main event and I loved it and I was kinda thinking Almas might turn heel, but it didn't make sense, if they wanted Cedric's first match to force a heel turn I bet they would put him up against someone he knows well and that they can portray as being his close friend to start a real feud, felt this was more a showcase of what Cedric is capable of and having Almas do as much as he can to get Cedric over... which didn't need much help lol. Almas is an amazing talent and I have felt that way since he debuted, he had so much more charisma and personality in the ring than I expected and I felt he made a better showing in the match he had against Roode, than Roode did. I think he needs a heel turn, cause for some reason he isn't getting cheered, but also his booking has been strange to me, probably just me though.

I expect Samoa Joe to start tearing the roster up next week, this week was a warning to Regal about what will happen if he doesn't get his shit together, so I saw this more as Joe giving Regal a chance to fix what he feels needs to be fixed, before he starts putting people on the injured reserve list.


----------



## TD Stinger

RKing85 said:


> I know it's developmental.....but Aliyah is horrible.


Really? Becausse for someone who's only been training for a short amount of time, she actually looks fairly impressive. Not great. Not really crisp. But still pretty good from someone with limited experience.


----------



## Old School Icons

- The idea of Samoa Joe walking into a hospital and near killing anyone in his way to get that medical report is :Rollins

Samoa Joe has been fantastic since turning heel and his interactions with William Regal this week were excellent. Samoa Joe is gonna destroy the roster if he does not get what he wants? I found that very believable. 

- Liv Morgan facing Asuka? She's so dead :lol

- Aries and Lorcan had a entertaining match. Shame about the random name generator name but the wrestler himself was fun to watch. A pop for a headlock? :Rollins impressive. Good promo by Aries after, a match against Hideo could be really good. 

- Vince McMahon picks his highlight of the show







"Who is this Dan Matha damn it?! Put the NXT title on him!"

- Billie Kay getting the win over Aliyah. Ok match but not really any direction still for the Aussie except beating jobbers. Better than being a jobber as she was a year ago I guess

- Cedric Alexander is a brilliant talent and really enjoyed the main event. Andrade Amas played his part as well. As a face he reminds me of Del Rio when he tried to be a babyface, I think a heel turn is coming for him and he has that look/ cockyness to him that would suit it. 

NXT is slowly picking up speed again the last couple of weeks, hopefully we get to see "Stone Cold" Samoa Joe whip some ass next week :lol


----------



## B316

Joe deserves more credit for his mic work, his delivery is on point, every single time.

Anyways, decent show.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

This was a fantastic episode the whole way through. Joe, women's match, aries, the main event. 

I want more Almas. This guy is phenomenal.


----------



## jacobrgroman

ok, finally getting to this episode because I forgot it was wednesday a couple days ago and this has been the first time I've been able to get to it since.


first off, some off those fucktards yelling during that joe/regal segment should be given muzzles during anymore tapings they attend.

loved that lorcan/aries match. big fan of oney. hopefully they give him someone to feud with and a couple takeover matches next year.

aliyah and billie kay: women's future looking brighter by the week.

RIP liv morgan. gonna be more like "ded" morgan next week, amirite?

great cedric and almas match. I have a feeling "cien" turns. hopefully sooner rather than later. babyface just isn't working for him right now.


----------



## Piers

I really want to like Liv Morgan. She screams top babyface with her looks. But the "represent" gimmick and her promos are so poor, I can't get into her. She's also very green in the ring. I enjoy watching Billie Kay way more.

Also, I don't get why Alexander debuted against Almas, I wonder if they're punishing Cien for wanting to go back to Mexico as Alberto said. Would have made a lot more sense to debut against a heel like Blake or Murphy


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

B316 said:


> Joe deserves more credit for his mic work, his delivery is on point, every single time.
> 
> Anyways, decent show.


Joe was the muthafuckin man this week. One of the best promos of the year.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

jacobrgroman said:


> RIP liv morgan. gonna be more like "ded" morgan next week, amirite?


do you think she'll _live_ to fight another day?


----------



## J-B

Really good episode, all three matches ranged from solid-good. I'm really starting to like Billie Kay with her new look, I think she could easily be a future champ. The main event was really good fun but I was expecting Almas to turn here which would do everyone a favour since he sucks in this good guy role. Not sure whether he's much cop as a heel but something needs to change because I just can't get into him.


----------



## Crasp

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Also, I don't get why Alexander debuted against Almas, I wonder if they're punishing Cien for wanting to go back to Mexico as Alberto said. Would have made a lot more sense to debut against a heel like Blake or Murphy


I think it's part of the build to Almas' heel turn. I half expected it at the end of the match TBH but looks like they're going to draw it out a little.


----------



## mrdiamond77

A good episode this week. Aries vs Lorcan was an excellent match. Always good to see Billie Kay and hopefully her push will continue and have a bit more direction. Alexander vs Almas was good and Alexander is a real talent. Joe is a fantastic heel and cut a very good promo.


----------



## Phaedra

em, so we have a new contender for most ferocious forearm thrown by a woman in WWE, 

HOLY FUCK lol, i did not know she had this shit in her?

wait a minute, how long has Mandy been doing this? I mean she needs to be more fluid in putting her offence together but she looks less green than eva marie and dana brooke. just saying.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Phaedra said:


> em, so we have a new contender for most ferocious forearm thrown by a woman in WWE,
> 
> HOLY FUCK lol, i did not know she had this shit in her?
> 
> wait a minute, how long has Mandy been doing this? I mean she needs to be more fluid in putting her offence together but she looks less green than eva marie and dana brooke. just saying.


Mandy was on last Summer's Tough Enough so like a year. She was pretty impressive for her relative lack of experience. Everybody thought she was going to be another Eva Marie, just there to do Total Divas and model until she could hopefully get a movie but she's legit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Skimmed through the show again

- Roode & Tye is cool I guess. It ain't Dirty Heels but hey.

- Mandy v. Ember was pleasantly surprising, Mandy looked really good here but you have to credit Ember here she put her over very well. Hope we see Mandy consistently.

- Liv got sqaushed in a minute :lmao:lmao:lmao

- Skipped over Itami v. Lince. Couldn't give a ratsa** about Hideo, the man is a bore. Liked the Aries beatdown until he ran away, sucks that the guy who's been the most entertaining on NXT is gonna job.


----------



## J-B

Enjoyed the stuff which I decided to check out this week. Well, I only actually skipped the main event since Hideo vs some masked dude who I don't even know doesn't seem too appealing. I liked the quick finish the the Asuka match, it made a nice change from the predictable WWE formula and reminded me of Rousey/Zingano where Cat got caught in a similar sort of armbar and had to tap.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Hope we see Mandy consistently.


I think most people do.


----------



## Florat

That squash by Asuka was really brutal. It's even worst that getting totally destroyed, it's not like she didn't do anything, she did her stuff but it didn't even affect Asuka, even a local competitor would've been better. Hope it is leading to something for her because if not, what a way to bury your talents. At least, Mandy got to show a little of her stuff.

And Tye Dillinger and Bobby Roode together is cool, hope taht they will lose one match and have a feud between those two later


----------



## HiddenFlaw

tye, joe and mandy all in one episode me like


----------



## BehindYou

I like how NXT and SD are both doing Heel vs Authority figure angles but they are completely different. This is easily the best Joe has been in NXT for me.

I hope they have Asuka vignettes when they debut her, just her hitting big moves with "Asuka's going to kill you" chants enhanced in the background. 

AoP worked a very good squash this week, their best squash match so far.


Overall, very good NXT this week even if the main event didn't interest me much.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Putting Tye and Roode together is going to be a fucking disaster for any faces in their path. The obvious move is to have them lose and then feud to complete Tye's face turn but the fact they put Cedric and Cien together makes me think they're going to save that storyline for them. 

My only hope for this year's Dusty is that a real tag team wins even if it's HM-05; last year's result still leaves a bad taste in my mouth especially since it was used to spark that long ass, boring ass Balor/Joe angle.

Can Ember fuck off until she gets some grasp on character work? She doesn't know if she wants to be Kitana or the Lollipop Chainsaw girl. Her gimmick is just a random amalgam of disparate ideas who's sum is her looking like a complete goof. I don't give a fuck that she knows 60 moves, she's not compelling to me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Entertaining show. Skipped the Authors of Pain stuff is all.

Ty Dolla Sign that dude :banderas and the Roode post match seg was great. 

I feel like the crowd at NXT isn't appreciating Joe's mic work in NXT tbh. Dude's been cutting good promos, but the reactions to the promos seem off, just a little thou, because it was slightly effective last week. But whatever, that's the way they have fun, I mean, it could honestly be the same people there each week, so it's whatever. 

Ember vs Mandy :dead3 BYE EVA, Mandy got your spot LOCKED. Damn was that match surprising. Both did great.

Enjoyed the ME, but the chemistry felt a little off between the 2. Also like for Hideo to continue the over confident attitude, and thought his promo was pretty solid. So all he can do is continue to improve from here.

:dead3 Liv @Legit BOSS come get your girl.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :dead3 Liv @Legit BOSS come get your girl.


*So you're just gonna put me on the spot and MAKE ME watch NXT :mj

Edit: She was no sold and squashed by Asuka in 1 minute. @Chris JeriG.O.A.T Karma got me in the worst way for wishing this upon the division :sasha3.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> *So you're just gonna put me on the spot and MAKE ME watch NXT :mj?*


my dude, my sides are gone right now. :lmao I was about to reply but had to back space because I realized Liv ain't in the banner anymore. 

bushes status. :mj4 I feel like you'll like Mandy thou. Liv's match was like a minute. But Mandy did really impress out there, give that match a shot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

swagger_ROCKS said:


> my dude, my sides are gone right now. :lmao I was about to reply but had to back space because I realized Liv ain't in the banner anymore.
> 
> bushes status. :mj4 I feel like you'll like Mandy thou. Liv's match was like a minute. But Mandy did really impress out there, give that match a shot.


*Yeah, you just ruined my Thursday already :sasha3. Mandy does look really good though. I think @Fearless Maryse will really like her, that nasty forearm, and appreciate that she's improving in wrestling so much that she won't get ridiculed like Eva for only being here because of her good looks.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Legit BOSS said:


> *Yeah, you just ruined my Thursday already :sasha3. Mandy does look really good though. I think @Fearless Maryse will really like her, that nasty forearm, and appreciate that she's improving in wrestling so much that she won't get ridiculed like Eva for only being here because of her good looks.*


I've seen bugger all of Mandys wrestling work, she's a total babe though so thats a plus in my book. If she's coming along nicely skills wise then thats even better.


----------



## Genking48

The Ealy twins looks like the blandest of bland, like the Usos only more shit, then again they were only there to get molested by Joe so hopefully they get more character by the next time we see them.

Looking forward to the debut of Dan Matha.

The Squash match with Liv/Asuka didn't feel all that well, I guess they wanted to emphasize that Liv is a rookie and on the same time make sure people get that Asuka is a veteran in the game, but a little more offense would have been nice even if they brush it off as a lucky moment in the match.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> My only hope for this year's Dusty is that a real tag team wins even if it's HM-05; last year's result still leaves a bad taste in my mouth especially since it was used to spark that long ass, boring ass Balor/Joe angle.


Here's to hoping that real tag teams like The Authors of Pain & TM-61 go far in the tournament. And That the finals don't end up being four singles wrestlers like last year.

Main event was pretty good, didn't feel like a main event though, but I guess they couldn't end the show with the Liv/Asuka match.


----------



## Old School Icons

- Tye Dillinger is fun to watch but I've said it many times the 10 gimmick has a limited shelf life if they don't expand on it. The "Curse of Greatness" is a "Blessing of TV remotes" because I feel like clicking off everytime I see him on NXT at the moment. 

"Glorious 10" is a fantastic idea for Tye and Bobby Roode to do at the moment. While I want to see an actual tag team win the tournament, I really hope these two gel and set NXT on fire because this could be gold. 

- "Stone Cold" Samoa Joe killing people is best for business. I really hope this ends with him choking out Regal, the heat will be :mark:

- Mandy Rose reminds me a lot of Trish Stratus circa 2000' looks wise and facial expressions. Certainly proved to me she is no Eva Marie (a good thing) based off this match, she did basic stuff but did it well and that's the main thing at her stage of development. She sold the finisher better than I expected, a good night for Mandy and Ember Moon moves on. Some forearm too, as good as the ones Billie Kay does. 

- With Ciampa/Gargano and the Authors of Pain joining "Glorious 10" in the Dusty classic, its certainly looking a bit less predictable than last year at this point. Hopefully Blake/Murphy can stop arguing over their cornflakes and be involved as well even if they are fodder.

- Wow, I thought Liv Morgan would more than a minute. :Rollins 

- The main event was something different and I liked it, good clash of styles there. Slowly building up Aries/Hideo feud too, effective.

- To be honest my highlight this week wasn't even on the episode

It looks like FINALLY they are going to team up my favorite Aussies in NXT as heels as I've been saying they should do for ages :y2j


----------



## Mad Max

Perfectly Glorious! :mark:

I don't know who else is going to be in the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic, but they're my pick already.


















Those jobbers just too sweeted one another. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Mandy so sacs. :banderas


----------



## Prayer Police

Basketball and pancakes lool


----------



## scshaastin

They should call this episode Joe n the jobbers


----------



## Mordecay

LOL at Joe destroying Matha, all that hype and video packages for a jobber

Baeton is back and what makes my heart happy is that she finally won a match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*WHO IS THIS?!*


----------



## Mordecay

Legit BOSS said:


> *WHO IS THIS?!*


Daniela Kamela, one of the new recruits this year


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Mordecay said:


> Daniela Kamela, one of the new recruits this year


*Well, I can see that, but who was she originally, and what promotion does she come from? What's her specialty, what's her backstory, etc?*


----------



## Vårmakos

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, I can see that, but who was she originally, and what promotion does she come from? What's her specialty, what's her backstory, etc?*


This is all I could find on her:


> Kamela trained with Rikishi and David “Gangrel” Heath at Knokx Pro Entertainment, Kamela was an on-air talent for FOX Sports Arizona, a Phoenix Suns dancer and an Arizona Cardinals cheerleader.


I don't think she had a wrestling career before WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Can't remember the last time I said "Good episode of NXT this week" and I still won't :reneelel

However:

- Good that Peyton Royce is back on TV, although she needs to deepen her moveset.

- Freaking great that Almas turned heel, looking forward to him now. He was already amazing in the ring and now he might shine as a heel.

Now back to the bad:

- Was legit curious to see Dan Matha debut and it was all just to put Joe over fpalm , frigging video packages just to be squashed. Don't give any build if you're just gonna do that to him, just bring him out as a jobber.

- While I'm glad they turned Almas heel it's a beginning to be a trend.

- It would be nice for some of their talent to get a chance to reveal who they are, from a neutral standpoint why am I supposed to care about Peyton Royce or Billie Kay.

- No Austin Aries :cry


----------



## THANOS

Legit BOSS said:


> *WHO IS THIS?!*


Nia Jax got lipo?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

The Full Sail crowd is hot as hell for Rich Swann.....but what I'm wondering is what's up with Patrick Clark? Is he trying to be Dalton Castle (minus the boys)?


----------



## Prayer Police

Legit BOSS said:


> *WHO IS THIS?!*


Mini Nia Jax



FaceTime Heel said:


> The Full Sail crowd is hot as hell for Rich Swann.....but what I'm wondering is what's up with Patrick Clark? Is he trying to be Dalton Castle (minus the boys)?


Patrick Clark is gonna drown his opponents in the waters of Lake Minnetonka.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I'm actually down with this Patrick Clark gimmick. :lmao

Why the hell would you debut a monster only to have him squashed? I was actually looking forward to watching Matha feast on a jobber.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Also, now that Cien is heel and going all Ingobernables on Cedric Alexander they should give him a theme similar to the Narcos theme song (Tuyo by Rodrigo Amarante). That sht would be epic.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

So we not only have Nak as the Michael Jackson of wrestling but now we have Pat as the Prince of wrestling, can Kenneth Crawford be the R Kelly?

Using a debuting prospect to put over a guy who can't be put any more over is a truly awful idea. I bet Matha isn't even going to get any revenge.

NWJ's promo was really good, if he turned down the dancing by about 20% I'd probably be a fan.

Women's match wasn't any good. Peyton has regressed.

AoP's finisher is so fucking weak but The Last Chapter is a cool name.

What's the over-under on number of makeshift tag teams losing and leading to a turn?


----------



## Cabanarama

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So we not only have Nak as the Michael Jackson of wrestling but now we have Pat as the Prince of wrestling, can Kenneth Crawford be the R Kelly?
> 
> Using a debuting prospect to put over a guy who can't be put any more over is a truly awful idea. I bet Matha isn't even going to get any revenge.
> 
> NWJ's promo was really good, if he turned down the dancing by about 20% I'd probably be a fan.
> 
> Women's match wasn't any good. Peyton has regressed.
> 
> AoP's finisher is so fucking weak but The Last Chapter is a cool name.
> 
> What's the over-under on number of makeshift tag teams losing and leading to a turn?


Keep in mind that Peyton missed time due to injury and her match that aired was her first match in three months. So you can probably chalk it up to ringrust.
As for Matha, I doubt we see him on TV for quite some time. It'll probably be 6 months- a year with a new name/ character and they won't even acknowledge this prior appearance


----------



## jacobrgroman

Prayer Police said:


> Mini Nia Jax
> 
> 
> Patrick Clark is gonna drown his opponents in the waters of Lake Minnetonka.


just what I was saying/thinking. he totally reminds me of prince. and I totally dig it.


----------



## jacobrgroman

alright, bollywood borez...next.

love swann (and totally want that jacket btw.) really digging clark's gimmick too.

glad to see peyton back and with billie in tow. they're gonna make for a great duo the next year or so in nxt.

GREAT backstage interview with roode and dillinger. don't think they're gonna be teaming for long.

poor matha...

glad to see revival again. same with cedric AND cien. glad they've finally turned him heel. think he and cedric should be a good feud.


----------



## Genking48

lmao, what a waste of a hyped up debut, fuck Joe and this storyline, done nothing but having Joe make people seem like complete geeks from day 1.


----------



## marshal99

Poor Dan Matha , get hyped only for his debut to get squashed by fat joe.


----------



## RiverFenix

Matha getting steamrolled by Joe was brilliant trolling. I loved it. Everybody hyped for a big debut by some jacked up musclebound CAW and Joe mauls him.


----------



## TD Stinger

To me, it was kind of dumb to hype this guy just to squash him. But all in all, didn’t really bother me. That’ll teach Matha to stop puckering his lips, lol. Seriously though I can’t be the only one who noticed that. Ruined the monster vibe he was going for in his vignette for me.

I’m glad to see Peyton back even if the match was nothing special. She’s been out for awhile so I’ll chalk it up to ring rust.

Cien turned heel which was needed but it all depends on what happens next. If he comes out next week wearing a fedora and suspenders again, he’s still fucked. Some people have suggested going back to the mask and I wouldn’t be opposed to it.


----------



## Mr. I

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> - Was legit curious to see Dan Matha debut and it was all just to put Joe over , frigging video packages just to be squashed. Don't give any build if you're just gonna do that to him, just bring him out as a jobber.


That was the whole bloody point. To set up your expectations and subvert them.
If he just squashed someone you'd never seen before it would mean nothing. 

This way Joe has now "damaged the show" in kayfabe by destroying a new hyped prospect and spoiling a debut. The whole story is he's trying to ruin Regal's show til he gives him what he wants.


----------



## Mr. I

Genking48 said:


> lmao, what a waste of a hyped up debut, fuck Joe and this storyline, done nothing but having Joe make people seem like complete geeks from day 1.


What's wrong with a jobber being a jobber? The idea that you can't have people who are there to lose and that you must protect everyone leads to no one being special.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ithil said:


> That was the whole bloody point. To set up your expectations and subvert them.
> If he just squashed someone you'd never seen before it would mean nothing.
> 
> This way Joe has now "damaged the show" in kayfabe by destroying a new hyped prospect and spoiling a debut. The whole story is he's trying to ruin Regal's show til he gives him what he wants.


It still meant nothing regardless, he was a jobber no matter what. Joe squashing him would've been exactly the same without the video packages.


----------



## The Tempest

Ithil said:


> What's wrong with a jobber being a jobber? The idea that you can't have people who are there to lose and that you must protect everyone leads to no one being special.


Once again proving that you're the worst in this section :Jim

What is the point of using a guy that had vignettes and was hyped up, only for Joe to squash him? Everybody already knows that Samoa is pissed off at Regal (which, by the way, is proving to be a worse GM than Foley at this point) and the story that he's a monster that's seeking revenge is pretty much clear, and yet Regal is doing nothing? This is bad storytelling, no matter how bad you're going to try to spin it in your favor just to be cool and alternative.


----------



## 777

Enjoyed the show.

AoP are growing on me. Hopefully they'll tighten up over time.

Props to Peyton for carrying the greenhorn, you could watch the downward spiral once they did the comeback segment. I like the little details Peyton tries to incorporate.

Rich Swann is a fun guy to watch. Promo with NWJ was good, their matches are going to be very boisterous. Clark is trying something new, which is something, he needs to work the character into the action.

Bobby Roode is gold.

I'm not as miffed about Joe's run in as a lot of others apparently. If there's one guy who's going to be able to ruin a debut without necessarily spoiling the talent, it's Joe. There shouldn't be a problem rebuilding Matha. There's no shame in a Joe beatdown.

Solid ME. Love me some Revival. Cedric vs Almas has potential.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Solid show i thought.

A.O.P continue to impress me, their finisher could be better but i like their hard hitting style and how they genuinely seemed to totally swing the mood when the made their entrance.

Nice to see Royce back in the ring, not the greatest of matches but i hope they give her a fair chance from here on in, she's extremely under rated.

Swann is exceptionally entertaining and a great wrestler to boot. Clark was... odd. 

The Roode and Dillinger promo was hilarious.

Joe's run in was cool with me, personally. It adds to Joe's current story arc and there's plenty of time for Matha to come back at some point in the future.

Main event was good too, a heel turn is exactly what Almas needed, he was going absolutely nowhere. Hopefully he becomes a tad more entertaining now. Revival impressive as always.


----------



## Old School Icons

NXT continues its solid "revival" from the post takeover blues (aka boring) tapings into these much more interesting ones currently. 

- I like seeing AOP continue to kill people. Hopefully the Dusty Rhodes tournament will give them some genuine rivals to face because they are edging towards being the equivalent of Baron Corbin when he got boring squashing people. 

- Rich Swann just invented a new "WTF?" face meme :Rollins 
Patrick Clark's theme reminded me of background music from the early command & conquer games. Swann has so much energy and is a lot of fun to watch, should have a big future. Good match

- Peyton Royce and Billie Kay together on NXT TV as heels at last! :mark::mark::mark:

Nothing much to write about match wise but I was just very pleased to see what I've been saying needed to happen for the two Aussies for months begin here. Those two along with Ember Moon can build a solid set of challengers for Asuka. 

- One segment and I already know Glorious 10 will be one of the best things about NXT in the next few weeks :lol Someone got a gif of Roode doing his pose?

- Dan Matha's theme brought you by a 17 year olds crappy car sound system. :Rollins

Certainly had a little bit of Batista about him. Had no problem with Joe spoiling Matha's debut. "Stone Cold" Samoa Joe is wrecking the show until he gets what he wants, its simple. Besides did we really need another boring "big monster wins squash match" debut? Seen a million of those in recent years. Be interesting to see if they use any of that segment as motivation for Matha going forward.

- Quality main event but then any tag match involving The Revival is usually a good watch. I liked the heel turn afterwards too. Should be an excellent 1 v 1 down the line between those two.


----------



## Piers

What the fuck was that Patrick Clark shit ?


----------



## december_blue

Jerichoholic62 said:


> What the fuck was that Patrick Clark shit ?


He's clearly doing some sort of Prince gimmick.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Old School Icons said:


> NXT continues its solid "revival" from the post takeover blues (aka boring) tapings into these much more interesting ones currently.
> 
> - I like seeing AOP continue to kill people. Hopefully the Dusty Rhodes tournament will give them some genuine rivals to face because they are edging towards being the equivalent of Baron Corbin when he got boring squashing people.
> 
> - Rich Swann just invented a new "WTF?" face meme :Rollins
> Patrick Clark's theme reminded me of background music from the early command & conquer games. Swann has so much energy and is a lot of fun to watch, should have a big future. Good match
> 
> - Peyton Royce and Billie Kay together on NXT TV as heels at last! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Nothing much to write about match wise but I was just very pleased to see what I've been saying needed to happen for the two Aussies for months begin here. Those two along with Ember Moon can build a solid set of challengers for Asuka.
> 
> - One segment and I already know Glorious 10 will be one of the best things about NXT in the next few weeks :lol Someone got a gif of Roode doing his pose?
> 
> - Dan Matha's theme brought you by a 17 year olds crappy car sound system. :Rollins
> 
> Certainly had a little bit of Batista about him. Had no problem with Joe spoiling Matha's debut. "Stone Cold" Samoa Joe is wrecking the show until he gets what he wants, its simple. Besides did we really need another boring "big monster wins squash match" debut? Seen a million of those in recent years. Be interesting to see if they use any of that segment as motivation for Matha going forward.
> 
> - Quality main event but then any tag match involving The Revival is usually a good watch. I liked the heel turn afterwards too. Should be an excellent 1 v 1 down the line between those two.


Agreed with pretty much all of this. Joe beating up a hyped guy was an escalation. As far as I'm concerned it was the right call. First un hyped Ealy brothers, now Matha. It's a step up. I have no problem with that booking whatsoever. 
Nice to see Peyton again but needs to get back in rhythm, revival are always a treat to watch and the heel turn after was well done. Roode was GLOOORIOUS. And will assuredly remain so until he's VICTOOORIOUS. UNTIL THE END. UNTIL THE END.

Sorry, not sure where that came from

The NWJ promo was well done, great way to highlight the physical assets this man has that you are so easy to forget when the dance takes the forefront. And yeah, AoP are gonna be fun in this tournament. Whoever beats them (if anyone) will likely be their next (/first real) rivals. Actually interested in that.
I like the return of tournaments btw. The second Dusty classic. We just finished the first CWC. They just kinda sneaked those in, now if they could only get a real and epic KotR off the ground. And then not "reward" the winner with a shitty "let's take this king thing literally" gimmick :ugh


----------



## Old School Icons

I'd only find a King gimmick entertaining if it was in the style of King Bob from Recess


----------



## Not Lying

I hated what they did with Dan Matha tbh.
You got a 6'7 beast and that's how you introduce him? how the F are people supposed to take him seriously? At least have Joe attack him from behind at first.

Let alone the fact I haven't enjoyed Joe much in NXT and still yet to have that one "great" match.


----------



## THANOS

The Definition of Technician said:


> I hated what they did with Dan Matha tbh.
> You got a 6'7 beast and that's how you introduce him? how the F are people supposed to take him seriously? At least have Joe attack him from behind at first.
> 
> Let alone the fact I haven't enjoyed Joe much in NXT and still yet to have that one "great" match.


Eh? From the reports, it doesn't sound like he's even ready for a debut, and his look was very generic with terrible acne (perhaps worse than Snitsky). He would have struggled to get over anyway.


----------



## MOBELS

If the plan for Matha is for him not to appear on NXT again for another year or so until he's more developed, i'm fine with what they've done. However if they plan on continuing to use him after the way the treated him last week - their is no chance what so ever he'll succeed.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Just watched the last two weeks back to back because I've been busy, damn you Fifa 17.

I am loving Samoa Joe and his path of destruction.

I think the Dusty classic could be great for the authors of pain whether they win it or someone gets an upset over them.

I wish the Liv Morgan vs Asuka match had been longer but if they're doing a "she's not ready" thing it suggest that she'll end the story being more ready.

GLORIOUS 10 FOREVER

EDIT forgot to mention there are at least two bellends in the crowd shouting random nonsense. I don't mind crowds being hostile or obnoxious en masse or even one person yelling "you suck" or something like that. But nobody wants to hears your jokes. Someone at Full Sail get Izzy to have a word, I assume she's in charge.


----------



## Mr. I

The Definition of Technician said:


> I hated what they did with Dan Matha tbh.
> You got a 6'7 beast and that's how you introduce him? how the F are people supposed to take him seriously? At least have Joe attack him from behind at first.
> 
> Let alone the fact I haven't enjoyed Joe much in NXT and still yet to have that one "great" match.


Literally "he's tall so he should be a top guy".

Hilarious.


----------



## Not Lying

Ithil said:


> Literally "he's tall so he should be a top guy".
> 
> Hilarious.


Where the fuck did I say he should be a top guy? 
Get over yourself.

Do you have any idea how hard it is to have such a ripped and huge body at 6'7 ?
Look at Corbin, Wyatts, Swagger, Barrett... 

The guy must bust his ass off in the gym and to eat right. This is was no way to introduce some guy with potential, unless it's true he won't appear for another year. 

Peace out.


----------



## Mr. I

The Definition of Technician said:


> Where the fuck did I say he should be a top guy?
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Do you have any idea how hard it is to have such a ripped and huge body at 6'7 ?
> Look at Corbin, Wyatts, Swagger, Barrett...
> 
> The guy must bust his ass off in the gym and to eat right. This is was no way to introduce some guy with potential, unless it's true he won't appear for another year.
> 
> Peace out.


Judging by the extensive roid acne all over his back, I'd say he does a lot more than "eat right".
Also, the entirety of his potential, again, is apparently "he's tall".


----------



## Not Lying

Ithil said:


> Judging by the extensive roid acne all over his back, I'd say he does a lot more than "eat right".
> Also, the entirety of his potential, again, is apparently "he's tall".


If it was so easy to get such a body with roids anybody would do it.
It takes a huge amount of dedication. 
He's got a great look, athletic by judging how easily he jumped on the apron, and is very determined. Sorry you can't see it.


----------



## mrdiamond77

An OK episode. Good to see Peyton back and with Billie Kay. Glad to see Almas turn heel. The Revival were as great as ever. The one down point was Matha's beatdown.


----------



## Phaedra

wow, sanity lol. I'm an instant fan of the 'smallest member' :ha ... beat the fucking brakes off of Dillinger.


----------



## THANOS

OK this Sanity presentation just made me like Eric Young. I can't believe it but it happened :lol. That finisher he did was awesome, as well. Super unique.


----------



## Mr. I

The Definition of Technician said:


> If it was so easy to get such a body with roids anybody would do it.
> It takes a huge amount of dedication.
> He's got a great look, athletic by judging how easily he jumped on the apron, and is very determined. Sorry you can't see it.


Wow. A guy in wrestling lifts weights a lot and eats right.
Clearly this is a reason for him to be pushed to the moon.


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> Judging by the extensive roid acne all over his back, I'd say he does a lot more than "eat right".
> Also, the entirety of his potential, again, is apparently "he's tall".


Well said.


----------



## Mordecay

Episode was kinda there: Sanity seems cool, good debut. Billie and Liv match was bad, but any excuse to see Peyton on my screen is welcome. That interference was hilarious, the ref looked at it and didn't know if do something or not. Talking about roid guys I'd be really surprised if Tino wasn't on the juice, good seeing TM61 getting a win. Murphy was doing really good until Joe came and squashed him and Murphy and probably the best part was seeing angry Nakamura, no the goofy character he was becoming.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ehh episode.

Sanity seems cool, good to see EY back.

The crowd pissed me off at the beginning of the Blake/Murphy match but Buddy showed some d*mn good glimpses there. Could be a good face in the future, really didn't want Joe to interrupt that match.

However the Joe/Nak brawl was done well although it seems like it's been done tons of times now.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I should've known something was up when Blake and Murphy got a main event spot, PC guys aren't allowed to main event. I wish we could've seen more than 4 minutes before they got squashed though. Poor Murphy, I feel like he's been paying for Blake's sins since they've been jobbing non stop since Blake's DUI.


----------



## Mr. I

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I should've known something was up when Blake and Murphy got a main event spot, PC guys aren't allowed to main event. I wish we could've seen more than 4 minutes before they got squashed though. Poor Murphy, I feel like he's been paying for Blake's sins since they've been jobbing non stop since Blake's DUI.


Murphy is not a "PC guy". He's been wrestling for nearly ten years. Blake was not trained by the PC either.


----------



## moggy

I know it came at the expense of Bobby Roode and the Perfect 10, but this sAnity stable looks so cool right now and has great potential. Then putting EY in that stable when he does so well with an insane-type gimmick is the cherry on top, especially with that finisher. As long as NXT books this stable well, they can make a huge impact and become really great.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ithil said:


> Murphy is not a "PC guy". He's been wrestling for nearly ten years. Blake was not trained by the PC either.


They aren't big names from the indys, TNA or NJPW and they train in the PC, what else should they be called?


----------



## Ronzilla

Bobby Roode..top 5 theme song or top 5 entrance in NXT right now? :flairdance


----------



## RetepAdam.

Never realized how short and thick (thicc?) Nikki Cross is until tonight.

Sanity looks like it could be fun, though. Excited for a new stable.

EDIT — Some hero tried to start a "2-0-1!" chant at the beginning of Liv Morgan's match. :mark:

EDIT x2 — Oh, sweet. Sabby Piscitelli made his debut tonight. He looked pretty good for a dude who's only been wrestling for two years now. And his shoulders are fucking massive. :lmao


----------



## Not Lying

Ithil said:


> Wow. A guy in wrestling lifts weights a lot and eats right.
> Clearly this is a reason for him to be pushed to the moon.


Seriously. Someone quote me on saying that he should have been pushed to the moon or the top.

There was no point in burying him, or burying a tag team, to make Joe look "stronger" when he's eventually going to get rekt by Nak.


----------



## Genking48

Eric Young...fucking Eric Young unk4


----------



## jacobrgroman

I rather enjoyed that tm61//moss/sabatelli match.


do think nick miller needs a bit more personality though.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

jacobrgroman said:


> I rather enjoyed that tm61//moss/sabatelli match.
> 
> 
> do think nick miller needs a bit more personality though.


Nick Miller is the definitive create-a-wrestler, he even has the default move set. The sad thing is that he's not even bad, at least then I could hate him, he's just bang-on average in every way imaginable. In '92 this guy would've been given a plumber gimmick and been a job guy on Superstars.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Nick Miller is the definitive create-a-wrestler, he even has the default move set. The sad thing is that he's not even bad, at least then I could hate him, he's just bang-on average in every way imaginable. In '92 this guy would've been given a plumber gimmick and been a job guy on Superstars.


nick "the miller" miller.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

jacobrgroman said:


> nick "the miller" miller.


Nice, but I was thinking he'd "The Plumber" Paulie Plummer since I don't think Nick Miller is his real name in the first place.


----------



## Genking48

Yeah, Miller is definately the uninteresting one out of the two, I can live with Thorne because I'm a huge mark for him and thinks he brings the energy of the team, Miller just kind of stands around and smiles, Thorne brings it all when they are out there.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Nice, but I was thinking he'd "The Plumber" Paulie Plummer since I don't think Nick Miller is his real name in the first place.


It's Shane Veryzer and Michael Nicholls, Nicholls at least is much better than Miller.


----------



## RiverFenix

Shane Michaels and Mikey Janetty.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Haven't watched an NXT weekly show for god knows how long; however looking at the last two episodes they have been the two most complete episodes for a while. 

The Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic injects some excitement back in NXT, it builds partnerships, builds feuds and majority of the time you get good Tag Team action.

NXT for months now has produced endless filler and meaningless matches, that's one of the main reasons fans have tuned out and this thread has little action, the weekly shows have either been average or boring.

Past two weeks though has offered worthwhile matches, storyline build, character build and debuts. 

The build up to NXT Takeover Toronto has potential, there's still a lot of things that will escalate in the coming weeks.

NXT is nowhere near the heights of the Owens, Zayn and Four Horsewomen era; however with the likes of Nakamura, Roode, Aries and potentially Tommy End & Roddy Strong to come, NXT has the potential to become good again.


----------



## wwetna1

Tino looked like a fucking star from the moment he stepped out there. The music, the gum chewing like MJ, the poses, camera work, interaction with the fans. Glad he got that moment.


----------



## Mr. I

The Definition of Technician said:


> Seriously. Someone quote me on saying that he should have been pushed to the moon or the top.
> 
> There was no point in burying him, or burying a tag team, to make Joe look "stronger" when he's eventually going to get rekt by Nak.


By that logic there is no point in ever building up anyone if they are ever planned to lose at some point. Never mind that the whole story was that Joe was disrupting the show and trying to ruin Regal's prospects.


----------



## Flair Shot

Lot's of good stuff this week.

- Pretty good debut for SANITY. Should be interesting to see how the first real stable that crosses all divisions will do in NXT. And hopefully eventually one of the brands on the main roster.
- SANITY with that Primus knockoff theme song. :mark:
- Roode doublecrossing the Perfect Ten
- Billie knocked the fuck out of Liv with that boot. 
- Peyton looking amazing as per usual.
- Nakamura vs Joe continues to intensify

Finally NXT is starting to get interesting again.


----------



## J-B

Moss seems to _get_ pro wrestling more than Tino. Obviously in wrestling you need some sort of frame on you size-wise but his gimmick sorta consisted of "I have abs so I'm a star". I did skip like 90% of their match though and same with the Murphy/Blake match. Honestly, I think Murphy isn't BAD but Blake is fucking terrible. He looks absolutely clueless when he's out there trying to work the camera, and FFS put a shirt on man, that dad bod is gross.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Roode and Dillinger should make for an interesting program. 

I really liked Sanity's debut. I like the faction element in NXT especially across all divisions. Their finishers were sweet, Nikki looks like a got damn pit bull out there and EY's presence lends some much needed credibility.....Random touch of excellence is Sawyer and Wolfe pushing eachother around. Fits perfectly with the gimmick.

Tino has star appeal. He didn't get to show much but he def has the coveted 'look' and presence. Riddick could be something too. I think he performed better even though the match was pretty anti-climatic. 

TM-61 are my guys. Nick is gets slept on a lot but I think he brings an element of physicality with his lariats, clotheslines, elbow smaches, and that spinebuster of his is fckin amazing.

Not sold on Liv yet. Billie Kay didn't look great either. Peyton Royce is cool but.....give us more Mandy Rose!!!! lol

Buddy Murphy is so underrated it's not even funny.

Joe and Nak feud is simple yet very effective. Serious Nakamura and Intense Joe has the makings of a very good match. As a few mentioned, a No Holds Bar match would be a perfect climax.


----------



## Old School Icons

So completes what I thought was a really good set of tapings, much better than the previous lot (not hard I know, they were very boring)

- GLORIOUS! THEY DIDN'T WIN! TYE GOT KICKED IN! OH DISASTROUS! Ahem... Roode's entrance makes tiny Full Sail look like a stadium. Between their entrances and the revealing of Sanity, pretty good way to kick things off. Can't say I'm not disappointed they broke up Glorious 10 so soon but a feud between them should be good anyway.

As for Sanity, its cool to see a real faction in NXT. Including Nikki Cross and a veteran leading them all could be a shrewd move for all concerned. Only problem I really see is if Eric Young is NXT Champion material? If the idea of the faction is to cover all the divisions I don't but maybe they'll change my mind in time with effective booking of them.

- Billie Kay & Peyton Royce style of promo can be summed up with this






- Roode's "The perfect loser" promo was a decent way to set up his motivations over turning on Dillinger. 

- Billie Kay & Peyton should have been put together from the beginning. I'm biased but its obvious really. Nothing much to say about the match between Liv/Kay but it cemented the Aussies as Emma/Dana Mk II and that isn't a bad thing. 

- Good to see Tino from "Breaking Ground" get some TV time. He didn't do too bad to be honest but TM61 should be getting wins at this point.

- Blake Vs Murphy I wouldn't mind seeing another interrupted match between them down the line. I legit :Rollins when "Stone Cold" Samoa Joe sent Murphy flying over the steps.

Enjoyable brawl between Joe and Nakamura. One thing I noticed was that Nakamura specifically knocked out security people and Joe didn't. I'd say there will be storyline repercussions for that. 

Really hope they continue the momentum with the next set of tapings.


----------



## RetepAdam.

jacobrgroman said:


> nick "the miller" miller.


I knew he looked guilty.



-JMB- said:


> Moss seems to _get_ pro wrestling more than Tino. Obviously in wrestling you need some sort of frame on you size-wise but his gimmick sorta consisted of "I have abs so I'm a star". I did skip like 90% of their match though and same with the Murphy/Blake match. Honestly, I think Murphy isn't BAD but Blake is fucking terrible. He looks absolutely clueless when he's out there trying to work the camera, and FFS put a shirt on man, that dad bod is gross.


I thought Moss looked like a complete jobber, while Tino at least showed some personality.


----------



## BehindYou

I agree that Nichols looks like a default CAW, Thorne also has much better prescence and mannerisms aswell.

Nikki Storm is the part of Sanity i'm most excited for.

I've heard Riddick Moss is supposedly great on the houseshows so was a little disappointed with that match TBH.

Murphy has always been much better than Blake, he's a sleeper! Crazy athletic, good on the mic, can wrestle a match good look. Boning Alexa.


----------



## RiverFenix

Murphy's issue seems to be lack of creativity to come up with a character. Blake is at last trying things, different looks and the like. Murphy is still wearing his BAMF gear with entrance.


----------



## THANOS

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Murphy's issue seems to be lack of creativity to come up with a character. Blake is at last trying things, different looks and the like. Murphy is still wearing his BAMF gear with entrance.


Yep. He's solid all around but completely generic.


----------



## wwetna1

Murphy reminds me of Jeff Jarrett in look. He has he skills already so maybe if he ripped off some of his mannerisms from his wcw run it could work actually. 

I've always thought Jeff Jarrett for him and Billy Gun for Blake tbh


----------



## mrdiamond77

A very good episode this week. Enjoyed Sanity's debut, good to see Nikki Storm/Glencross. Billie and Peyton being built up is a positive. Decent match for TM61.


----------



## Florat

That was a good episode of NXT for me overall

- Sanity vs " Glorious 10 " was great and not great. Great for Glorious 10 because it made the storyline go forward for Bobby Roode and Tye Dillinger and it sold Sanity as a great danger ( and LOVE the finisher ) but at the same time, the storyline between Roode and Dillinger took all the focus from them so I hope it's not their only " debut "

- I like Billie Kay and Peyton Royce being the top heels of NXT, they have good chemistry and complete eachother. Billie is better in the ring but Peyton looks so good, might be the hottest active women in the WWE right now and she is better at being the mean girl.

But I hate how when they are in the ring, they put tons of work into their entrance which I like but when they are managers, Billie forgets her fancy dress and Peyton doesn't have a flower. I would like them to keep that everywhere because it's cool.

- TM61 were good but I really liked the team of Tino Sabatelli. Didn't knew who they were, expected them to be typical jobbers but they weren't bad. The in-ring can be better but they had good presence, a good look and knew how to play a character. If they can keep it up, they could be a interesting tag team in the future

- And the NXT crowd sucks. Would it kill them to at least do the " YEAH " and " BOO " when Blake and Murphy traded punches or when Murphy did the dive over the rope ? Sure, it's fun to chant Nakamura's theme song but I like to think that a great crowd who cares would at least support the roster.

And Samoa Joe is really good now. I loved the expressions he did when Nakamura showed up and I hate how Nakamura injured is able to put him down just like. They spent weeks of building him up as the monster only for him to go down like this ? I would've liked it if Blake & Murphy teamed up to give a opportunity to Nakamura but how it was done, why would Nakamura fear Samoa Joe ?

I really hate how OP Asuka and Nakamura are, they are killing the whole roster with that as they don't have anyone who can be a equal to them in NXT. They are going over anybody and if someone have a fight with them, it won't be people who needs fight against Nakamurain a competitive matches to perfect their skill but already top notch wrestlers


----------



## 777

Enjoyed this week's episode as usual.

Didn't think the Glorious 10 would crumble so quickly, but I'm not disappointed at all. Was wondering where EY had disappeared to.

Women were fine, I like watching their development. 

Sabbatelli & Moss vs TM61 was solid. Curious to see what they'll do with the new guys. The tag tournament is a great platform for introducing new guys without killing credibility.

I don't know who I want to cheer for more Nakamura or Joe...so I just mark out in general.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Blake has one of the bizarre and out there themes in quite some time. :lol


----------



## emm_bee

It was a largely enjoyable episode. Sanity's debut was great, big fan of how they've composed the stable and in particular intrigued by Eric Young's role. Nikki Cross is going to be a big star and can't wait to see more of her. Poor old Tye Dillinger though.

Actually really enjoyed the TM61 vs Sabatelli/Moss match, TM61 are a good team with the whole high flying schtick they have and I enjoyed their pre-NXT stuff, quite cool to see a little peep of personality peeping through. Was one of the lads flirting with Andrea D'Marco pre-match? Good taste. 

Sabatelli and Moss are obviously green but entertaining as the douchey heels, interested to see how they develop. Makes sense to have those guys as a team.

Absolutely loving the Billie/Peyton team, I know they're the villains but I can't help but admire their rogueish ways...much like the feeling I had when Sasha and Becky teamed up as Team BAE.

Blake vs Murphy? Meh. I didn't care much for the team when they were together, when they were paired with Alexa Bliss and don't particularly care for them now.

Enjoyed Nakamura and Joe going full steam at the end there.


----------



## Phaedra

Nikki Cross ... :ha 

I cannae even start lol. She can afford to cool it a wee bit lmfao. Loved the biting the rope and hitting EY but instead of clawing at her own face, claw at the other lassie lol.


----------



## Mordecay

Another solid NXT show, they are getting back on track after a few months

- No Way/Swann team is kind of fun, I like it

- Roddy debut as Austin Aries tag partner was good, but I don't know if they edit his entrance or something, he didn't got the pop that I expected. Tucker and Otis impressed me, solid big man team, they seem to have chemistry together and could be players in the division if they keep the good work.

- Roode match was there, but I like that the match against Tye is official at Takeover, finally Tye gets a chance to shine in a Takeover, he deserves it.

- Nakamura being charismatic as always, it's fun seeing kill someone with the Kinshasa.

Now the women. I have to say this episode probably do more for the women than any other episode in recent memory.

- Liv could be good as the underdog babyface, but she still has to get better, her promo sounded a little wooden.

- Baeton and Billie were great destroying her and their promo was on point. I hope they really build them as the next Becky and Sasha and not like Emma and Dana, just to job to Asuka. 

- Nikki was great, she owned her gimmick, getting the ref ro reverse the decision was a nice touch.


----------



## PimentoSlice

Very good episode.

All the tag matches were fun and I liked seeing Billie and Peyton developing their characters. I wish they had been developing all the women this whole time, but better late than never. Andrade Cien Almas promo back stage with Andrea as his translator was good. Most fans probably don't understand Spanish, but Almas speaks with a lot of anger in Spanish and that translates well, even if you don't understand what he said. Shame they didn't pair him day 1 with someone to be his translator, but I thought the segment was cool.

I know many will say *Nikki Cross *went overboard tonight, but this is her interpretation of crazy or mental illness. And I think it was very effective in making her seem unhinged. She's essentially a rabid dog that wrestles. 

Patrick Clark is hilarious. I wish he wouldn't rip off Prince so blatantly, but if he can tweak the character and really make it his own, I think Patrick can be a walking heat magnet. 

Good episode.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Watchable episode this week

- Mainly due to AUSTIN MOTHERF*CKING ARIES & RODDY F*CKING STRONG !! Finally I have two people to root for in NXT instead of just Aries. Expected Roddy to get a way bigger pop though, that's Roddy F*Strong b*tch !

- Like the Billie/Peyton duo and Billie is such a bad b*tch kada

- Sanity again is cool

- Tucker/Otis were impressive


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Roode's entrance will never not be awesome

- Dillinger finally looks and is treated like a star :mark:

- Shout out to Aries' shitty little banana in that backstage promo

- Came for Roddy's debut but Tucker & Otis impressed that shit outta me, I hope to see more of them in the future


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Best episode in years. Actual mic time and feud building in NXT? That's fucking insane!


----------



## Mr. I

"They did an MRI and found he didn't have a spine"

Hilarious line.


----------



## zkorejo

WTF is wrong with the crowd at full sail studio? I dont get why they hate Austin Aries so much when they almost always cheer the good heels somewhat.

Sanity is WWE's Decay?..


----------



## THANOS

zkorejo said:


> WTF is wrong with the crowd at full sail studio? *I dont get why they hate Austin Aries so much when they almost always cheer the good heels somewhat.*
> 
> Sanity is WWE's Decay?..


They're a bunch of asshats.


----------



## Genking48

Roddy chops on a WWE show :banderas

That being said I wish they had put Tucker/Otis up against another team so they could actually have moved on. The match was good with the teams actually doing actual tag moves, I just wish they had not met in the first round.


----------



## jacobrgroman

enjoyed both tag matches. think 'heavy machinery' could make a great face AND heel team in the future.

like how they've been booking billie and peyton against liv. I'm wondering if we'll see ember to liv's rescue next.

seeing nikki in action after a few months was great to see. continuing to dig how they've been showcasing sanity.

a lot of people might not dig patrick clark's gimmick but I dig it. he seems to have pretty good mic abilities too.



Mordecay said:


> - Roddy debut as Austin Aries tag partner was good, *but I don't know if they edit his entrance or something, he didn't got the pop that I expected.* Tucker and Otis impressed me, solid big man team, they seem to have chemistry together and could be players in the division if they keep the good work.


I noticed that it seemed a little low too. I'm wondering if they edited it down a bit because he was teaming with aries who's a heel.


----------



## Trublez

Nikki Cross is starting to come across as such a tryhard to me. Like she was perfectly fine last week with the beatdown, now she just looks like someone painfully trying to act insane when they really aren't. You're not exactly an award winning actress, missy so dial it down a bit.

And that Tucker Knight dude impressed me. The intensity and agility of a man his size. :clap
Would have liked to have seen him and the fat dude (who I swear was a security guard during the Nak/Joe feud) go further in the tournament as they had good chemistry but oh well.


----------



## Erik.

- Rich Swann is so fucking great, what a star. To be honest, I didn't know who would win the opening match. I thought to add some sort of legitimacy to the cruiserweight division on Raw they may have Gulak and Nese go over but I guess not. I am glad Swann and Jose went through though as I prefer those two. Decent match up.

- Glad to see Roode/Dillinger at Takeover. I hope Dillinger goes over and gets a good run whilst Roode is called up to the Smackdown roster to bring some more depth to that roster.

- Austin Aries is an absolute natural on the microphone. 

- Man, I couldn't give two fucks about any of these divas. 

- Really liked the tag match between Aries/Strong and Otis/Knight. Thought the bigger guys worked REALLY well together, can't wait to see what their future entails. Knight absolutely killed it in that match. 

- Wow, I really like Andrade Almas. 

- Sanity are awesome, very impressed with their whole look and way they portray themselves. It feels really fresh. Hope they are on NXT for a long time and dominate.

- Pleasantly surprised by Nakamuras promo. Delivery was on point. :lol at Patrick Clarke, absolute heat magnet. Will be interesting to see what they actually do with Clarke because it's going to be great to see how he develops along with the character.


Overall, happy with that episode of NXT.


----------



## Mr.S

Honestly there are guys who should be in the main roster in the next 2 months -> Samoa Joe, Shinsuke Nakamura, Revival, Asuka! NXT is now crowded & TNA will go bankrupt freeing talents or a section of TNA talents will try to come to come to WWE in the next 6 months due to the financial state of the company & fear of it going under! That will further add to a crowded NXT.


Singles -
Andrade Almas (Heel)
Austin Aries(Heel)
Booby Roode (Heel)
EY (Heel)
Tye Dillinger (Face)
Roddy Strong (Face)
Hideo Itami (Face)


Tag Teams - 
TM 61 (Face)
DIY (Face)
Heavy Machinery (Heel)
Authors of Pain (Heel)
Swann n No Way Jose (Face)
Sanity (Heel)

Women - 
Ember Moon
Nikki Cross
Peyton Royce
Billy Kay
Mandy Rose
Liv Morgan

The female division is a bit weak but add a couple of Female wrestlers from the tryouts, add a couple of veterans like Micky James or Melina to help out & the women will be fine!

Given how SD has no depth at this point, imagine what people like Nakamura, Samoa Joe, Auston Aries, Asuka, Bobby Roode, Revival will do to that show


----------



## Mr.S

Swann is great as is Cedric Alexander, as is Tonny Neese who has power moves & does 450's as well. I like some of the lucha people too like Gran or Dorado coming from Cruiser weight classic! These guys will form a solid Mid-card. TJ Perkins is possibly the weakest IMO & has no character. He needs to turn heel soon. NXT also needs to buy Zack Sabre Jr.

Loved Heavy Machinery, great tag moves & Tucker doing a drop kick was awesome. No way Jose n Swann are great, they will be so much better than the Shining Stars in Raw who should be fired! No way Jose needs to improve in the ring though & needs 1 more year atleast in NXT IMO while Swann can do NXT & Cruiserweights both!

Bobby Roode has an amazing entrance, thing of beauty. DDT was an okay finisher but I hope he comes up with a good one soon. Tye was okay, I hope he wins. He just turned face & needs a win. Bobby Roode needs to win if he wants to challenge Nakamura for the title. Or they could have Almas win & challenge for the NXT title.

Loved Patrick Clark - Great character, WWE needs these characters.

WWE needs to add many more people to the Women's roster which is incredibly thin. They need to add 5-6 women each to Raw n SD. One of the biggest missing link is valets which is tremendous for storytelling - Big Show knocking over AJ, Macho-Elizabeth storyline, Taker attempting to marry Steph, Bryan abusing AJ, Mcmahon denigrating Trish, everyone having fun with Torrie.

Now we have Maryse N Lana who are real life wives. But apart from that you need to add a few valets for storyline purposes!

Swann is great as is Cedric Alexander, as is Tonny Neese who has power moves & does 450's as well. I like some of the lucha people too like Gran or Dorado coming from Cruiser weight classic! These guys will form a solid Mid-card. TJ Perkins is possibly the weakest IMO & has no character. He needs to turn heel soon. NXT also needs to buy Zack Sabre Jr.

Loved Heavy Machinery, great tag moves & Tucker doing a drop kick was awesome. No way Jose n Swann are great, they will be so much better than the Shining Stars in Raw who should be fired! No way Jose needs to improve in the ring though & needs 1 more year atleast in NXT IMO while Swann can do NXT & Cruiserweights both!

Bobby Roode has an amazing entrance, thing of beauty. DDT was an okay finisher but I hope he comes up with a good one soon. Tye was okay, I hope he wins. He just turned face & needs a win. Bobby Roode needs to win if he wants to challenge Nakamura for the title. Or they could have Almas win & challenge for the NXT title.

Loved Patrick Clark - Great character, WWE needs these characters.

WWE needs to add many more people to the Women's roster which is incredibly thin. They need to add 5-6 women each to Raw n SD. One of the biggest missing link is valets which is tremendous for storytelling - Big Show knocking over AJ, Macho-Elizabeth storyline, Taker attempting to marry Steph, Bryan abusing AJ, Mcmahon denigrating Trish, everyone having fun with Torrie.

Now we have Maryse N Lana who are real life wives. But apart from that you need to add a few valets for storyline purposes!


----------



## TempestH

I'm not into Roode at all. He has "presence" and thats about it. Solid in the ring, but nothing about his ring work really blows me away or really hooks me in. It feels like his gimmick is literally his theme song.

Roderick Strong is my favorite indy wrestler, but I wish he was with anyone but Austin Aries. I know they were partners back in the day in RoH, but I'm not all that into Aries.


----------



## BehindYou

TempestH said:


> I'm not into Roode at all. He has "presence" and thats about it. Solid in the ring, but nothing about his ring work really blows me away or really hooks me in. It feels like his gimmick is literally his theme song.
> 
> Roderick Strong is my favorite indy wrestler, but I wish he was with anyone but Austin Aries. I know they were partners back in the day in RoH, but I'm not all that into Aries.


 I'd have had Roode be his mystery partner, Austin and Roode lose when attacked by Dillinger.

Regal makes a tag match for Arrival where Roddy was his partner.

I don't know why they have decided to pair Strong with a heel? IS he a heel in NXT?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Sanity should praise KEK. The stable is to big imo.

Roodes entrance was a thing of beauty. Just captivating. Tho that is the most interesting part about him.

Nakamura and Joe need to move up already but who will take their spots? Roode is a top guy for sure. Tye needs a win eventually to be taken seriously. Johnny wrestling has lots of top face potential.

Great promo by Nakamura. Even with limited English he gets his point across with his charisma and mannerisms. I love his eye roll at Clark.


----------



## Darren Criss

Billie should be the next Womens Champion, she has skills and looks. She made a good promo last night, better than Moon will ever be able to do


----------



## Florat

Didn't watched the CWC but after all these weeks of seeing Rich Swann, I'm in love with the guy, he is really great and could be doing great things in the next years. Quickly became one of my favorites.

As for the rest, it was cool in a way because I liked Patrick Clark ( he needs a new name to go with his gimmick ), Peyton and Billie Kay being built up was cool but then,Roode + Aries & Strong was kind of boring to me and they really should've explained Sanity because I'm so lost and not knowing the character of Cross is bad because it comes off as fake. If they explained why she was that way before, it would've worked better in my opinion


----------



## Alright_Mate

Decided to watch the past three weeks, have to say NXT seem to be getting back on track, good storylines, interesting characters and the Tag Team Classic offers excitement.

Few thoughts...
A heel turn for Andrade Cien Almas was a must, hopefully he can develop into a main eventer now because I enjoy watching him.
SAnitY are fantastic, love their mannerisms. 
Good to see Billie Kay & Peyton Royce becoming main players in the Women's Division.
Roode vs Dillinger at Takeover Toronto will be mental, can't wait to see the crowds reaction.
Roddy Strong :mark:
Tucker Knight is a beast
Patrick Clark will become one of my faves I think
Love the build up for Samoa Joe vs Nakamura


----------



## J-B

Roode looked like a friggin stud in comparison to that fat Uso guy he was facing.


----------



## squarebox

Reading the comments here, I seem to be the only one not digging the the whole No Way Jose / Rich Swann thing. Just so sick and tired of dancing gimmicks in the WWE.


----------



## Crasp

Hyped to see Thea tonight. I wonder how Mrs. Aries will be presented? Probably just as a random outside jobber... But it would be nice if she gets a bit of a showing. I wouldn't mind her being part of the Women's Tournament that's planned either.


----------



## Mordecay

Tonight's episode wasn't as good as the previews weeks. Tye and DIY won glorified squashes, Joe cut a backstage promo, all of that was there. Mickie challenging Asuka and the main event were good, Billie and Aaliyah had match that was sloppy and short, the beating after was good, I like how they are trying to make Billie and Peyton look vicious


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

If Aliyah and Liv get a TO match versus Billie and Peyton I'll forgive the previous 18 months of NXT sucktitude.


----------



## Mordecay

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If Aliyah and Liv get a TO match versus Billie and Peyton I'll forgive the previous 18 months of NXT sucktitude.


A long as Billie and Peyton win lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I'm pretty sure the Hawaiian guy and the Chinese guy are the same person. 


And he's actually Samoan. 


Close enough!

:vince3


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Mordecay said:


> A long as Billie and Peyton win lol


Outcome doesn't really matter, the opportunity to have a match longer than 2 minutes _and_ have it be on a big stage is what all 4 girls need.


----------



## Piers

I hope they sign Thea Trinidad full time


----------



## Rookie of the Year

NXT review... so yeah, basically what I've decided to do is chime in with a review of each WWE show after I've seen it. Rarely get the free time for live discussion or a post straight after the fact, so here we are. Feel free to agree, disagree or scroll past entirely, whatever floats your boat.

As I said in the Smackdown thread, I like when the shows have a concrete purpose, direction or story. The Dusty Classic tournament is a great example. Kicking off the show with #DIY , always welcome, and I really like the new graphics/titantron, makes them come across way bigger. I don't recall Graves being so anti Gargano & Ciampa in the past, and if the reason is that their team name/philosophy involves a hashtag, Corey Graves is now my favourite person. Decent opener, nothing special, but a cool finishing sequence. Ho Ho Lun and Tian Bing both seemed to move about the ring somewhat awkwardly, but Gargano and Ciampa held it together nicely. I see absolutely no redeeming qualities in Lun, but I'm willing to give Bing more than one short match- Lun had the CWC and a couple of appearances after, I believe. Bing is green but has size- I just hope the nationality/size combo doesn't see him get pushed too hard, too soon. He may have some athletic potential with seasoning.

Samoa Joe's interviews are so good. I never feel like he's "cutting a promo", if that makes sense, he always seems to be speaking with genuine emotion and it doesn't feel scripted, even though it likely is. He's the man.

Enjoying the push of Billie Kay and Peyton Royce. Partly because they're Aussie, partly because they're hot, and partly because they look like a physical threat. Someone like Liv Morgan looks so unimposing and unathletic, like just a regular girl. The Aussies appear to have some ability, and I'm glad their push is amping up at the right time to have a role on the NXT Australia tour without it feeling shoehorned in.

Aliyah comes out of nowhere this week announced from Toronto, and they're making a deal about her being on Takeover Toronto... where has she been the last few months? What has she done? At least, she's improved from being horrible initially- if Takeover does feature Liv & Aliyah vs Billie & Peyton, at least it gives the girls a chance to impress and build the division up so WWE/NXT doesn't have to continually rely on past stars to feed Asuka.

Despite what might have seemed like a disdainful comment there, I am really looking forward to seeing Mickie James back. She was one of my favourite in the mid 2000s, particularly in the unedited version of Wrestlemania 22...

Tye Dillinger... another guy whose push has seemingly organically lead him to a featured hometown spot at NXT Toronto. Glad to see him doing well after all this time, and glad to see the Full Sail crowd playing along with the face and heel roles here, cheering Dillinger and booing Roode. Someone in production deserves a bonus too for not playing Roode's music after the attack, it would have taken away the heat. It's a simple but effective build so far, and I really like it.

TM61... funny little promo, but I like that they're showing a bit of personality. Don't quite know what to make of that bit of character building, but it beats the hell out of being bland.

Thea Trinidad is gorgeous. I was a little sad to see Asuka maul her. A little, because Asuka squashes are always fun.

TJP/Ibushi vs. Dorado/Ali was a fun tag match where the work was on a higher level than the rest of the Dusty Classic matches in this first round. Good way to end the round strong. Welcome use of Ibushi too- he got his shit in, but ultimately the win was scored by the champ and contracted talent Perkins.

NXT was a fun hour of wrestling, which built up to the next big event, Takeover Toronto, well. It was bookended by entertaining tag matches with cruiserweight action, and I'm looking forward to seeing the cruisers tangle with the heavyweights in the following rounds. The women's division is building interesting players, Roode and Dillinger have a great feud building, and I'm very much looking forward to seeing Joe and Nakamura heat things up in the next 3 weeks before Takeover. Thumbs up.


----------



## Florat

Tye Dillinger squashing someone was really cool making me want to see the match at Takeover more. They either create a new major player for NXT and it ends up being awesome or Bobby and it will be so frustrating since if someone that over can't get over him, I don't know who can get over the indies stars...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Florat said:


> Tye Dillinger squashing someone was really cool making me want to see the match at Takeover more. They either create a new major player for NXT and it ends up being awesome or Bobby and it will be so frustrating since if someone that over can't get over him, I don't know who can get over the indies stars...


Tye Dillinger is going to lose, that's his job as NXT gatekeeper: to put over the indie darlings on their way to the NXT title; the only question is whether Roode will cheat to get the win or not.


----------



## Crasp

Aliyah's stock keeps increasing in my estimation. I couldn't stand her a year ago and now she's one of the people I look forward to seeing each week, and that's a surprisingly small list.

PS - If Tye loses clean I'll change my sig and avi to whatever Chris JeriG.O.A.T chooses for a month.


----------



## dashing_man

my boy Mustafa Ali stealing the show :mj2


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Crasp said:


> Aliyah's stock keeps increasing in my estimation. I couldn't stand her a year ago and now she's one of the people I look forward to seeing each week, and that's a surprisingly small list.
> 
> PS - If Tye loses clean I'll change my sig and avi to whatever Chris JeriG.O.A.T chooses for a month.


I thought I was the only one who had noticed, thought maybe I was being biased since she's been on my radar since she signed. I like the amount of impact in her offense and her offensive psychology, I wasn't impressed by her selling but it's been more 'serviceable' in the past. I'm mostly worried about her character, that Bratz doll shit was a disaster and I'm worried about where she'd end up on her own, without adequate guidance, which there no longer seems to be in the PC.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Crasp said:


> Aliyah's stock keeps increasing in my estimation. I couldn't stand her a year ago and now she's one of the people I look forward to seeing each week, and that's a surprisingly small list.
> 
> PS - If Tye loses clean I'll change my sig and avi to whatever Chris JeriG.O.A.T chooses for a month.


Quoted ositivity


----------



## true rebel

zkorejo said:


> WTF is wrong with the crowd at full sail studio? I dont get why they hate Austin Aries so much when they almost always cheer the good heels somewhat.
> 
> Sanity is WWE's Decay?..


Is getting heat as a heel bad though? He still gets cheered against certain guys and usually gets cheers mid match. But drawing heat, especially in NXT is pretty hard, Aries managing to do that is a test of his talent. 


For those asking, the Roddy pop was a bit weak for a surprise debut. The reaction was legit.


----------



## Crasp

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I thought I was the only one who had noticed, thought maybe I was being biased since she's been on my radar since she signed. I like the amount of impact in her offense and her offensive psychology, I wasn't impressed by her selling but it's been more 'serviceable' in the past. I'm mostly worried about her character, that Bratz doll shit was a disaster and I'm worried about where she'd end up on her own, without adequate guidance, which there no longer seems to be in the PC.


I'm a little worried that she seems to be face again, cause the heel turn was... well, literally a turning point. I like her vicious side and newer aggressive nature, and hope being face doesn't neuter that. I'd like to see the current situation splinter into Aliyah Vs. Peyton, & Billie Vs. Liv, rather than tag matches from here to infinity.


----------



## 777

Another solid episode.

Yeah, I could go for another helping of DIY/Revival. Tian Bing is interesting, plan on keeping an eye out and Lun could be a great underdog.

The women were fun, I really enjoy the developmental aspect of NXT.

Nice to see Roode getting some heat again. What a guy. Seems reinvigorated since making the jump.

Asuka is a beast. This match with Mickie is a semi-dream match of sorts from maybe 5 or so years ago. Could potentially be the best match we've seen from Asuka outside of her kicking the shit out of everyone.

Tag match was solid. Ibushi is an amazing performer even though I'm not so hot on Perkins. This is the most I've enjoyed Ali's work since he started and Lince is always fun to watch.

NXT remains one of my favorite wrestling programs.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Love that Dillenger is getting this role, he's rapidly becoming Mr NXT.

Damn shame about Itamis injury but TJ made a great partner for Ibushi. I'd love to see them team up on the main roster. Obviously Kotas contract is an issue.


----------



## J-B

Enjoyed most of it, skipped the main event though. As a fan of quite a few of the women on the main roster, Asuka blows all of them away in terms of legitimacy. She just moves so fluidly and could easily kick a mid-carde dude's ass and make it look cool rather than a joke. This has nothing to do with her booking either, it's just how good she naturally is as a performer. Her match with Mickie James should be great, I don't care whether they're both over 32 or however old.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I thought tian bing looked pretty good in that tag match. I think nxt oughta think about signing one of hoho's siblings: snoball or ding dong, instead.

I like the ongoing aussie mean girls vs liv (and now aliyah) feud. (where the heck has ember moon been?)

roode/dillinger is going to be a good match.


good LORD. lookin' good there, mickie james.

continuing to like precious paul with the authors of pain. non-english speaking tough brutes w/ a great talking manager.

great tag main event. hope to continue to see more of dorado and ali on nxt or raw.

toronto is shaping up pretty nicely.


----------



## validreasoning

Ibushi is a better worker and seller than anyone currently signed to wwe and that includes styles or nakamura. He seems to have picked up the WWE style with such ease

Ali is very under-rated and deserves a run in nxt

Tjp looked well off the pace in that tag botching quite a bit. He looked worst of the four and he is cw champ..


----------



## Razgriz

Joe needs to go... He needs to lose in Toronto and head to a Main roster. His time in NXT is done. There is enough top heels that he's unneeded at this point. It's not getting stale but the build has been done. 

A Nakamura/Roode program would be intriguing. Have Roode win against Tye and he'll be set for the title run. That said, Nakamura's time with the title is nearing it's end too. I kinda want to see Roode with the title eventually. 

I want SANitY to run roughshod over NXT entirely... Put everyone on notice. Have the Revival lose the titles to DIY and have them feud... have nikki disrupt the women's division, have EY be the monkey wrench in the Men's.


----------



## mrdiamond77

A good solid episode all round but the highlight was seeing Mickie James. She still looks hot. Looking forward to her match in Toronto.


----------



## Starbuck

Caught up on the last month of NXT this week. I'm really enjoying most everything on the show at the minute. Naka/Joe has been great. I'd like to see a stip added to their match at Takeover actually. The brutality of their feud calls for it. The Dusty classic is always a fun watch and the rest of the mini stories running through the show are fun to watch too. NXT is hitting its groove again.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT has been going down the shitter.


----------



## Krokro

Leon Knuckles said:


> NXT has been going down the shitter.


They lost literally every star they had in one week. While the show hasn't been as good for reasons obvious, it's been definitely pretty solid lately. I think my issue with NXT was the large amount of squash matches, especially for an hour long show. With the Dusty Classic it's been toned down, but it's hard to invest in Billie Kay/Peyton Royce (despite them both being great) when they just squash people then beat up Liv Morgan. But of course, they're building every division they had from the start again.


While I agree it's been way better, it's been serviceable and worth an hour watch every so often.


----------



## The Nuke

Great episode. The Live Event matches felt old school, loved though. All the matches were really good.

Very little bullshit, and mostly Wrestling. Big win in my book.


----------



## safc-scotty

What was that 'the return' promo about? Any ideas?


----------



## Mordecay

safc-scotty said:


> What was that 'the return' promo about? Any ideas?


Itami? Neville? The Ascension? Summer Rae? The Vaudevillains? I am just thinking on the ones being wasted on the main roster. I would like that was Paige, the division there needs her, but no chance since she's injured

Nice episode of NXT, not much bullshit, but the lack of aussie girls make it put it a step below of the last episodes lol. Good match between Strong and Miller I think, best of the show. Both AOP and the Sanity guys are green, would have like it that the teams they were facing would have won, but they are the ones getting the push. i wonder why they edited the last match, I think Sanity was beating TJP/Kota after the match and Nakamura came to make the save, which make me think that, since Itami was Kota's original partner, the plan was doing some sort of japanese faction on Nxt


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Can we talk about how Scott Dawson crushed that promo? With promo skills like that he might be able to keep them from getting buried on the main roster.

Raw can learn something from NXT, this episode was a shit ton of wrestling by a bunch of people I don't particularly care about, but because there is something important on the line, I was able to get invested. If Raw wants to put on 3 hours of non stop wrestling the matches need some gotdamn stakes.


----------



## Donnie

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can we talk about how Scott Dawson crushed that promo? With promo skills like that he might be able to keep them from getting buried on the main roster.
> 
> Raw can learn something from NXT, this episode was a shit ton of wrestling by a bunch of people I don't particularly care about, but because there is something important on the line, I was able to get invested. If Raw wants to put on 3 hours of non stop wrestling the matches need some gotdamn stakes.


What did you think of Roderick Strong's singles debut?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Donnie said:


> What did you think of Roderick Strong's singles debut?


I thought it was perfectly fine. I like his style a little more than the average darling's. Dude has absolutely no ring presence though; if he was full-time in a tag team with Aries, who'd theoretically cover up his weaknesses, I could see me liking them.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I really liked the look of the live event tapings. I'm really starting to like Aries. He's a great heel. Very solid episode overall.


----------



## RiverFenix

If the return is a main roster person coming back hopefully it's Apollo Crews. He was called up WAY too soon and still has potential. Neville could be added to the CW division in an instant and be a player on the main card again. Who cares about Ascension - if they came back it would be as fodder for AoP or Sanity and then released. Vaudevillians were never going to be anything either. Could be Eva Marie or Dana Brooke for all we know as well.

I know Aries injury was sprung on the booking crew but why does Strong vs Thorne happen when Aries is out but Dash vs one of #DIY doesn't get offered and it's a forfeit?


----------



## TD Stinger

The Roddy vs. Thorne match was a lot of fun. Best match on the show. And Scott Dawson cuts a damn good promo. Got a very slick voice. Wilder is meh, but Dawson can carry the team on the mic.

As far as the Return promo, it’s vague enough to be anyone.


----------



## The Nuke

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I know Aries injury was sprung on the booking crew but why does Strong vs Thorne happen when Aries is out but Dash vs one of #DIY doesn't get offered and it's a forfeit?


Because Dash and Dawson forfeited on their own without any intention of facing DIY or going on in the tournament. Kayfade reason could simply read as since them being champions, who cares about winning a tournament or risk losing to rivals. 

Aries and Strong on the other hand had intention to continue on in the tournament. They weren't going to forfeit just because one of them was injured, and neither was TM61 going to forfeit just because they told them too. Thus Regal made the match, and both parties agreed.


----------



## BehindYou

TD Stinger said:


> The Roddy vs. Thorne match was a lot of fun. Best match on the show. And Scott Dawson cuts a damn good promo. Got a very slick voice. Wilder is meh, but Dawson can carry the team on the mic.
> 
> As far as the Return promo, it’s vague enough to be anyone.


Agree on everything but I would say Dash has atleast improved on the mic, he used to be a liability but seems much more comfortable now.


----------



## validreasoning

Just seems like Aries was finding his groove in nxt and he gets injured.

Sanity and aop matches were both too long given how green those teams still are, you don't want to expose something like sanity this early


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Am I the only one who isn't feeling Sanity? Great gimmick, great look, great entrance, great theme but people they chose for it just aren't connecting for me. Aside from their tag finisher neither Fulton or Wolf has done anything noteworthy in the ring, Nikki Cross' character work is cringe worthy as hell and I don't know anything about EY. What's even the endgame, are they going to get called up together? Aren't they all going to have to go through radical character changes after their inevitable break up?


----------



## jacobrgroman

finally getting to this week's episode. show looks good outside of full sail.


----------



## Mordecay

Checked bits of it, but the show was fine. Didn't thought that TM61 were going to win, but they need a few babyface teams. I don't like the Authors of Pain, they are still are green as grass, but at least we will get DIY vs the Revival III, that should be fun. Besides her finisher Ember hasn't showed me anything else to deserve the push she is getting; finally Naka killing some jobbers was fun. Last but not least don't get your hopes up, apparently "The Return" is Elias Samson


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Glad to see Aries for what maybe the last time for a few months cry:cry

- Rachel Evers and her ass shorts were the MVP of this show though.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who isn't feeling Sanity? Great gimmick, great look, great entrance, great theme but people they chose for it just aren't connecting for me. Aside from their tag finisher neither Fulton or Wolf has done anything noteworthy in the ring, Nikki Cross' character work is cringe worthy as hell and I don't know anything about EY. What's even the endgame, are they going to get called up together? Aren't they all going to have to go through radical character changes after their inevitable break up?


This may have been premature, Sanity looked greatly improved in every aspect this week. Still don't like Nikki though.

Rezar was impressive, he seems far ahead of Akum.

I promised to not be upset if TM-61 won the Dusty because it was better than another single's angle and I'm going to try and stick to that but fuck, I don't get what HHH sees in these dudes. Only one is good in the ring and combined they have less than a full person's worth of charisma and personality.

Ember Moon should be my favorite female wrestler ever: she's sexy as fuck, she's athletic as fuck and most importantly, her strikes are stiff as fuck. I just can't get past the awful character work or that dumb ass, psychology-killing finisher.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I enjoyed the stuff taped from LA, it had the feel of an ECW show when they started using slightly bigger arenas. 

The heel tag teams are all looking strong at the moment. I'm not feeling TM61 either, I need to look up their Japan stuff, are they being neutered by the WWE style?

Loved the double fallaway slam spot from AOP, DIY managed to get a half decent match out of them, Swann also made them look good last week.

I agree that they have to call up Sanity as a group, if Fulton & Wolfe go up alone they'll be the next Ascension.


----------



## Screwball

Decent showing from Rezar, Akam's a bit behind but both are freakishly young so no worries there. All that matters at this stage is that they can led in the ring and they can.

Sanity has wacky potential on the main roster, a shame because their debut is one of the most memorable first appearances in some time. 
Joe has to be getting a crack at Brock at some point, probably after Shane.:mj4


----------



## GTL2

I've seen Sanity at a house show and they are unfinished business but have potential.

Credit to Creative; Wolfe and Fulton are not easy raw material to impress with. Eric Young and Nikki Cross are in similar situations; talented workers with charisma and experience but their singles rosters currently have nowhere for them. It works with Wolfe's punk look, Fulton gives some size and Cross creates some noise. EY is a natural leader of the faction. To bring them together into something credible is good writing. Fulton and Wolfe have never got to this stage before.

I don't get the impression there is much of a plan beyond that but Sanity are getting good response from the crowd and they can develop slowly. No need to push them hard.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I have never cared for the AoP but they worked a great match with DIY. Looking forward to them having competitive, meaningful matches. 

It's funny that Chiampa and Gargano are left in the dust when it comes to the Tag Team Classic both times when in reality they are by far the best tag team.


----------



## Mordecay

Nice go home show, it was mostly video packages but they were amazing, especially the Dillinger/Roode and the Revival/DIY vids.

I like what I saw from both Liv and Peyton, showing more agression, the heel role suits well on Peyton and same for the babyface role on Liv, it was her showing imo. I wonder who the aussies will recruit as 3rd member (Daria or Mandy are the ones I have in mind) and I hope that match take place in the takeover preshow. Andrade and Cedric had a fun match, heel Andrade is hilarious and he seems more comfortable on the role. Can't wait for Saturday, as always there is promise that 2 or 3 matches are gonna be great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

They say when one door closes another opens Austin da gawd Aries got injured and then FINALLY THE DRIFTER ELIAS SAMSON IS BACK !!! I beg of you NXT right your wrong with him, give him a tier heel run & put some solid booking behind him.

Also loved the swagger from Almas tonight ! He looks rejuvanted, he looked like he was shouting out some Naito with a few of his heel mannerisms, actually looking forward to him now. Could be a great cocky heel, I'd love to see him get a push with this heel run too. That running stop-slap was :banderas2


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ember and Liv are awful on the mic, does the PC even have a promo class anymore? I wouldn't be suprised if it got replaced with a tope class.

Can anybody remember the last person who improved on their mic skills even marginally?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Also loved the swagger from Almas tonight ! He looks rejuvanted, he looked like he was shouting out some Naito with a few of his heel mannerisms, actually looking forward to him now. Could be a great cocky heel, I'd love to see him get a push with this heel run too. That running stop-slap was :banderas2


I agree on Almas. He was frustratingly natural at playing the heel. He had a really good balance from coward to dominant, which I definitely felt made the match



I can now name each women on the roster, recognizing them by their music, too. So, I'd say that means I accept this next class. Asuka needs to win and then be challenged after this Sunday. I feel the whole division has built back up a lot of momentum going into Takeover.

good episode.


----------



## Mordecay

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Ember and Liv are awful on the mic, does the PC even have a promo class anymore? I wouldn't be suprised if it got replaced with a tope class.
> 
> Can anybody remember the last person who improved on their mic skills even marginally?


Dawson has improoved a lot, I would say he is one of the best talkers on NXT.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Mordecay said:


> Dawson has improoved a lot, I would say he is one of the best talkers on NXT.


Did he though? Dawson was always good going back to him and LeFort in those promos with Cass and Zo.


----------



## elo

If only Graves was allowed to be this awesome on RAW, his commentary during The Drifter's return and the subsequent match had me in tears, so damn good.


----------



## Florat

The beinning was alright. Peyton Royce seemed better than on her last match, way more fluid, especially on choke on the rope even she still have work to do but that match pissed me off. 

So, you have Aliyah coming, I assume that the faces are going to get their revenge on the heels, create the match at Takeover and put everyone over... but of course, they get beat up one more time and Ember Moon is here.

When will they stop booking those " gods " in the division. It's the same with Nakamura, he gets the victory over the monster of NXT at his first shot then, after being INJURED, he comes back, beat up the whole security and then Samoa Joe. 

That's why you have a NXT men division where the number one contender has been Samoa Joe for the last 12 months even though I'm doubt he was champ for more than 4 and they have to bring back Mickie James because no one is credible to even last more than 5 minutes against Asuka. Try building new stars, I can't believe than a few years ago, Tyler Breeze was in the Main-Event for the NXT Title. There is a reason the tag team division is the best, because everybody looks credible to take on the champ...

Dillinger REALLY needs to beat Bobby Roode, if there is anyone on NXT who have a chance at beating a " top guy ", it's him.


And Cien Almas was awesome. I wasn't excited about that match since the first one wasn't that good but this one was really interesting, really good and Cien Almas is a perfect heel and he already got a character he can work on, it reminds of a better Alberto Del Rio, he was charismatic and made me want to punch him really hard, I can see him being someone in the future.

But for how much I enjoyed the match, I didn't liked the finish, he looked too strong after the Lumbar Check when it's supposed to be a big big move, the sell about the whole situation was really bad

As for the rest, I was happy to see Samson back, still so good and deserve great stuff and Liv Morgan promo was awful ( wonder who wrote the script ). For weeks, you have been beat up and beat up, you finally got the upper hand and that's what you say " She likes the worst Batman movie lol ". Show some agressivity, sell the rivalry.


----------



## Crasp

Must say I really quite enjoyed this week's episode. More than the last couple weeks, and the last few weeks havn't even been bad.

I'm more and more confident that Tye is going to win at TO and move into a valid main event spot. I hope it's not a sign that he's getting called up soon, because I think _that would_ be bad, but with a stint as a respectably pushed main event talent in NXT, he might just develop into someone who can really succeed on the main roster, plus NXT NXT needs main event guys with Joe & Nak _surely_ on thier way up soon.

I'm a big fan of the women's angle going on with Payton & Billie etc. I love that the other girls needed 3 people to deal with them, and I'm curious who will join Peyton/Billie, but I'm hoping it might be Mandy. I absolutly want to see Team Australia (plus guest) win at TO, and I hope it doesn't end up being a case of Ember single-handedly winning the match. Also I'm still worried that Liv has been terrible lately.

Absolutly loving Cien as the heel he was born to be. Down the road he could be a great tweener/anti-hero though. I hope he doesn't become an NXT upper midcard jobber though. He should be a main event heel, and a very competent one, too.

Literally have no feelings on Samson's return. I guess it's nice to make up the numbers.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Did he though? Dawson was always good going back to him and LeFort in those promos with Cass and Zo.


Yup, Dawson's always been good. Maybe that guy still can't tell which is which, because _Dash has_ actually improved a decent amount since he fist showed up. Still not on Scott's level, but he's not terrible anymore.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think they mystery partner will be Nikki Cross, if for no other reason than to get Sanity a big venue entrance.


----------



## Mordecay

Crasp said:


> Must say I really quite enjoyed this week's episode. More than the last couple weeks, and the last few weeks havn't even been bad.
> 
> I'm more and more confident that Tye is going to win at TO and move into a valid main event spot. I hope it's not a sign that he's getting called up soon, because I think _that would_ be bad, but with a stint as a respectably pushed main event talent in NXT, he might just develop into someone who can really succeed on the main roster, plus NXT NXT needs main event guys with Joe & Nak _surely_ on thier way up soon.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the women's angle going on with Payton & Billie etc. I love that the other girls needed 3 people to deal with them, and I'm curious who will join Peyton/Billie, but I'm hoping it might be Mandy. I absolutly want to see Team Australia (plus guest) win at TO, and I hope it doesn't end up being a case of Ember single-handedly winning the match. *Also I'm still worried that Liv has been terrible lately.
> *
> Absolutly loving Cien as the heel he was born to be. Down the road he could be a great tweener/anti-hero though. I hope he doesn't become an NXT upper midcard jobber though. He should be a main event heel, and a very competent one, too.
> 
> Literally have no feelings on Samson's return. I guess it's nice to make up the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Dawson's always been good. *Maybe that guy still can't tell which is which*, because _Dash has_ actually improved a decent amount since he fist showed up. Still not on Scott's level, but he's not terrible anymore.


Actually I think Liv did well in the ring, probably her showing yet, but her promo skills are bad

And I know which one is Dash and which one is Dawson, I'm not from Dallas lol, but I must admitt that I haven't seen the early years of NXT, I started to watch wrestling again in 2014 and I started to watch NXT in the buildup to R Evolution, so Dawson mic skills were unknown to me.


----------



## validreasoning

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they mystery partner will be Nikki Cross, if for no other reason than to get Sanity a big venue entrance.


Never thought of her..i was thinking Mandy rose as it would more fit with the mean girl gimmick

Daria also a possibility I suppose


----------



## Crasp

I think there's almost no chance it'll be Nikki.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Almas / Alexander had a really good match. That's the first time I've ever cared about Cien. Good on them for turning him heel. 

That video package for Roode / Dillinger was gold! Ty was telling his sob story about being cut from WWE 10 years ago (which I never knew) and the camera cuts back to Roode who slowly shakes his head and says, "pathetic". Lol. The guy is the GOAT!


----------



## 777

Holy shit. When did they sign Nathan Cruz?


----------



## Mordecay

Mostly recaps in this episode as expected, but WWe video packages are always good.

Matches were ok. Rich Swann is really good and has a ton of charisma, Sanity look badass but EY cut a generic promo, I don't know his mic skills but it wasn't very good. The beatdown on Jose was fine

The 6 woman tag was what I expected, I found quite funny that in Aaliyah entrance people was quiet until they announced her as canadian and that got a big pop, apparently not many knew that lol. Daria looked good, still raw but there is some potential there. The only bad thing I found was at the end when Billie and Peyton abandoned her she seemed scared, not fitting with a character that is supposed to be badass. The Eclipse looked nasty, I kinda think it took her by surprise and could have injured Daria, Ember applied the move a couple of seconds too soon imo.

And Peyton in that new gear:rusev:ambrose4kada:done:trips8:trips5wens3wens3


----------



## Telos

I love how it sounds like a machine gun in the SAnitY theme, nice touch.


----------



## OptionZero

Ember moon is a good wrestler, and her gear is badass

My beef is when she talks. She's way too happy and enthusiastic about joining of all folks, Liv and Aaliyah. Whe she first appeared, she had a mysterious aura, a silent ass kicker. Now she's sorta peppy face that undermines the badassery.

If she faces Asuka, it's another face v face? That won't be till San Antonio minimum, maybe later


I thought the sanity stuff was fine, established a new feud. No way Jose continues to surprise me with how effective has is overall on the mic and in the ring at what he needs to do. And his gimmick has been over


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Starting to enjoy the new crop of female talent on NXT.
They'll be tearing the house down in a year, I bet.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Some quick thoughts:

-Aliyah really needs to ask someone if she can get a do over on that profile pic, it's a terrible picture and isn't doing her any favors. 

-Sanity is off to me. The big guy doesn't move like a big guy, the spit hanging in his beard for what seemed like ages just looked accidental and yucky, Nikki is trying too hard as well with the constant pointless grimacing and half assed crazy sloppy beatdowns. Eric Young doesn't really have the it factor either, and the german guy is just generic as hell thusfar. I'm not one to judge quickly, but they have some ground to cover before I'm convinced. 

-NWJ growing on me. Who knew.

-I like the whole cliquey cheerleader thing Billy and Peyton are doing, but they need to be careful with the "beautiful" talk. They can bully other girls on their looks don't get me wrong, but they need to steer clear of cliché beautiful people territory.

-Daria as the no nonsense character makes sense. Promo wise she'll probably be the short and sweet type. Today was... not really rateable. Will refrain from commentary till I see more on that. 

-Blabla recap blabla

-Liv's energy is on point during the entrance. That's pretty much what she needs to do, interact and be confident. It's starting to feel less forced, thankfully. The match is.. well nothing special and still a bit sloppy here and there, but they're getting there. The opportunities to finetune their skills are only just trickling in, I'm gonna give that some time. Will say though that Daria works on how to take that finisher. Maybe Ember was early, I don't know I'm not an expert. 

Filler ep was obvious from the getgo, curious to see if the new gen steps up once they get rolling again.


----------



## BehindYou

Bearodactyl said:


> -NWJ growing on me. Who knew.


 No Way Jose definitely has some charisma, the dude is just plain likeable. And he seems to improve every time we see him, he grew a lot in the Aries feud in particular.


----------



## Old School Icons

Not a bad re-cap show.

Watched it for Peyton/Kay not gonna lie :Rollins

Did like Daria's look though. A no-nonsense MMA style character would be an interesting style clash to the rest.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

authors of pain and that dude that manages them are terrible at promos


they are so fucking boring


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I love this Mean Girls schtick that Peyton Royce and Billie Kay are rolling with and that down under accent makes it all the better to me.


----------



## 777

I like Rich Swann a lot, the guy's been getting massive exposure from the CWC to NXT to the CWD to 205.

Always enjoy EY even if I'm not sold on the Sanity faction and a match vs NWJ is something I'm excited for.

I would really like to see Dillinger get a rematch with Roode to gain some redemption and momentum, even though I prefer Roode and don't even really care for Tye. Aaaah, the power of wrestling.

Been enjoying the women's development though nobody seems close to competing at Asuka's level yet as they're all fairly green. Ember Moon is the most refined in the bunch and her stuff, while it looks great, lacks a legit feel, in that spots need to be set up for and choreographed with plenty of obvious cooperation from the opponent. Daria has the potential to make a real move here with a standout gimmick, can't wait to see how she works out.


----------



## THANOS

HiddenFlaw said:


> authors of pain and that dude that manages them are terrible at promos
> 
> 
> they are so fucking boring


Yeah, Paul Ellering has been atrocious on the mic so far. They dragged him speaking out so long that I expected him to be good, yet it seems they logically had to lol.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ellering adds certain legitimacy, but they're in friggin developmental, so it's really pointless and a waste of money. They should have just used Rachel Ellering in the spot and had pretty much the same story. 

With Ellering though I worry it means they're going to be rushed to the main roster. Both are at least a full developmental year away yet. Rezar could be a major player and I'd rather he be over-ripe when called up,ready to make an instant impact - Lesnar debut style. 

Sanity sucks. None of the wrestlers fit the gimmick. EY is like Chavo Guerrero to me - was a comedy lackey for so long that I can't see him as any else. Sawyer Fulton is way out of his element - this isn't a natural gimmick for him, totally looks like he's playing the part. Nikki Cross is wasted in here as well - not natural and thus comes off as too forced and cartoony. Alexander Wolfe is the only guy that sorta comes off as fitting it.


----------



## mrdiamond77

It's really good to see Billie and Peyton finally being used properly. I enjoyed the women's tag match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DARIA DEBUT! :maisie

I'm surprised Daria debuted before Mandy. She is always geeking around on Snapchat, but she was very serious in front of a live audience. I like her MMA gimmick and I'm looking forward to seeing more of her.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So... no discussion of this week's episode? It wasn't anything special really, but I enjoyed Tye Dillinger getting a spotlight. The little segment where he slapped Joe and Joe lost his shit was great. Wish Dillinger got more offense in the actual match though, it was really just an extended beatdown. I'd like to see Dillinger get a serious shot at the main event scene, where he's competitive. He's definitely over enough for it. Like when they put Tyler Breeze in a reasonably significant spot a couple of years back. Before he had Takeover vs. Liger, he had some fun back and forth matches with Balor and Itami. I think he even won a couple, and it was at a time when Balor and Itami were still finding their feet. Itami vs. Breeze is probably Itami's best NXT work to date.

Asuka has essentially gone full heel IMO. Now, does Ember Moon step up for Takeover San Antonio, or is she getting saved for Wrestlemania weekend?

Something about Sanity feels really forced. I like EY and that wheelbarrow neckbreaker finisher though.

They promoted Joe vs. Nakamura in Osaka, Japan, but no mention of it being on the Network, which is what I thought was happening. You'd think they'd promote the hell out of a Network exclusive like that. Anyone know the deal there?


----------



## Florat

Well, that wasn't too bad for a NXT without stories. Knew who would win the match but seeing Tye going at it in the Main-Event against the champ was cool and the ending was cool too. Hoping for good things next week.

And seeing Nicole Matthews in NXT was a nice surprise, always liked her since her team with Perez


----------



## Stellar

My main interest after this weeks show is whats next for Tye Dillinger? Its time for him to move up. He and Joe did well. For Dillinger to lose over and over again and yet still be over, its great.

I have already liked NWJ for awhile. He is making that gimmick work as much as possible and I give him credit for that. It still has a short shelf life though.

Sanity on the other hand, they need to be tweaked or something.

Overall the show was okay. Didn't expect much.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

So are we having another title change via twitter and instagram? 

I'm not saying it's a bad thing I'll just be bummed out if we don't get to see the match.


----------



## validreasoning

The Joe Nakamura match from Japan will be taped and likely air next week or week after


----------



## mrdiamond77

It was an OK episode. Enjoyed the Joe/Tye match and i will be interested to see what happens with Tye next. Is he going to the main roster?


----------



## HiddenFlaw

ty to debut at the rumble number 10 entrant


----------



## THANOS

HiddenFlaw said:


> ty to debut at the rumble number 10 entrant


That would be fantastic :mark:!


----------



## bonkertons

Good for Kimber Lee. She's a great talent. Glad to see her get some TV time.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Kimber just took Ember's finisher like a champ. No one else has made that look so good.


----------



## Mordecay

First episode of the new set of tapings and it was... just there tbh. Average tag match and Damo joining Sanity, don't know what to feel about it, isn't it too soon to start replacing members? A little tease between Nikki and Asuka and while probably the match would be really good (I heard good things about Nikki, but I haven't seen her) Nikki leapfrogging Billie, Peyton, Liv and Ember (all of them who at least have had some sort of character development) wouldn't be a good decision. Ember match, a quick showcase match that has been the standard these days on the division. 4 matches for the n1 contendership for the NXT title. Nakamura-Joe was average, their worst on the series and a weird Nakamura botch trying to lift up Joe, crowd was kinda dead even for a japanese crowd that usually are more quiet.


----------



## TripleG

So Nakamura lost the title just so he could win it back in Japan? 

OK.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Loved the tease between Asuka and Nikki Cross. That could be a helluva feud.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Nothing worth mentioning happened except the completely unnecessary subtraction by addition to my favorite commentary team. Percy wasn't Otunga bad but why mess with the chemistry? And why does their have to be a token black guy on every commentary team? Tom looks like a lesbian, isn't that enough diversity?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Another day, another painfully average Joe vs. Nakumura match. I'm a big fan of both, but damn, they are making it hard. No fluidity in the big spots/sequences, little drama, big time botch towards the end, and way too slow a pace.

Steel cage in Melbourne seems like their last chance to make something good happen. And it could. I wasn't too crazy about the Balor vs. Joe feud either, but they had magic on one night in Dallas.

Other thoughts:

-I hope DIY didn't become champs after that amazing series with the Revival just to get squashed by the Authors of Pain.

-Is that Big Damo guy any good? Read something about him signing the other week and the tone was that he was a major deal, but I've never heard of him.

-Asuka vs. Nikki Cross could be a brilliant feud. Battle of the crazies. Guess that leaves Asuka vs. Ember Moon for Mania weekend? Would be fine by me, between that and NXT in Sydney, I'd get to see that match live twice.

-As much as I don't think he was necessary, I think Percy Watson did a pretty good job his first night on. Credit to Corey Graves for his line of "we were NXT, before NXT was cool". Put over Percy and glosses over nicely how terrible pre-Full Sail NXT actually was.


----------



## Mr.S

Joe-Nakamura was plain bad. Nakamura either can't flat our wrestle big guys or he is just average. I understand he has some power moves which he can't do with Joe, but we are getting only kicks.

This is sad because Nakamura has insane charisma & is a potential megastar but his lack of English skills & repeatative in-ring style is going to cost him many PPV Main-events!


----------



## Mr. I

I wonder if Asuka just leaves her title lying around at random as bait for others to try and pick up.



Rookie of the Year said:


> Another day, another painfully average Joe vs. Nakumura match. I'm a big fan of both, but damn, they are making it hard. No fluidity in the big spots/sequences, little drama, big time botch towards the end, and way too slow a pace.
> 
> Steel cage in Melbourne seems like their last chance to make something good happen. And it could. I wasn't too crazy about the Balor vs. Joe feud either, but they had magic on one night in Dallas.
> 
> Other thoughts:
> 
> -I hope DIY didn't become champs after that amazing series with the Revival just to get squashed by the Authors of Pain.
> 
> -Is that Big Damo guy any good? Read something about him signing the other week and the tone was that he was a major deal, but I've never heard of him.
> 
> -Asuka vs. Nikki Cross could be a brilliant feud. Battle of the crazies. Guess that leaves Asuka vs. Ember Moon for Mania weekend? Would be fine by me, between that and NXT in Sydney, I'd get to see that match live twice.
> 
> -As much as I don't think he was necessary, I think Percy Watson did a pretty good job his first night on. Credit to Corey Graves for his line of "we were NXT, before NXT was cool". Put over Percy and glosses over nicely how terrible pre-Full Sail NXT actually was.


Damo is a very good big man wrestler, he should do well in Sanity.


----------



## V-Trigger

Finally the Joe vs Nakamura feud is over and now Joe can debut at the Rumble.


----------



## Mordecay

BrotherNero said:


> Finally the Joe vs Nakamura feud is over and now Joe can debut at the Rumble.


Not really, they fight again next week inside a cage


----------



## Piers

What happened to Fulton ? Was he released ? Or injured ?


----------



## Crasp

I liked this episode. Quite a lot. But I must say the Joe/Nak match dragged, although the Nak entrance was great.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

What's a Percy Watson?


----------



## I drink and I know things

I hope this cage match is good. I didn't look at spoilers. I liked the first Nakamura/Joe match. I loved the second one. The Osaka one didn't impress me, but I was distracted and I heard that some of it was cut out so we didn't see the whole match.


----------



## Bayley <3

The crowd was way more in to this than you can hear. It certainly wasn't that quiet.

Feel like they also edited out a fair amount of the actual match.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Cool finish


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Straight up thought Daymo (Damo?) was overweight Chris Hero. Lol


----------



## Mr. I

Jericho's List said:


> What happened to Fulton ? Was he released ? Or injured ?


Some kind of arm or shoulder injury, he's had surgery and will be missing a number of months.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Roode is an absolute STAR! 

Honestly put him on the main roster and most of the wrestlers would look like geeks standing next to him.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

5 matches and one 20 second promo. It's that dedication to character building and mic work which is why NXT is constantly churning out well-rounded mega stars who are massively over.


----------



## J-B

GLORIOUS! 

Man I love Roode so much. Didn't really care for any match other than his, I'm beyond done with the Joe/Nak matches so I even skipped that. Damo is a fucking beefcake! Hopefully he puts some gear on and covers up that hairy ass back, it's disgusting.


----------



## Mordecay

Good episode, the main event was really good and Roddy was the star of it, too bad he is a charisma vacuum. Dillinger was really good as well, crowd was behind him all the time. Authors of Pain need to get better or get the fuck out, they almost kill that poor jobber. And Billie and Daria had a shit match, Daria is really bad, I expected her to be kinda like Asuka with stiff strikes, but she looked so fake. The promo was ok, I didn't like Baeton shouting though, she was trying too hard


----------



## Screwball

Absolute lunacy to air the Authors match when awareness of head injuries is higher than it's ever been. Scary stuff.


----------



## Razgriz

That finish was fucked. Should have traded false finishes only for Roode to DDT Tye on to a chair. That way they both look good. 

Roode gets more heat going into his feud with Nakamura... Tye's loss saves some face because Roode had to DDT him on to a chair to finish the job. 

Or at least they should have used the chair in some way IMO.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I believe it's been a while for me here. I'm still keeping up with nxt weekly, I just forget to post about it here.

I enjoyed the four number one contender tournament matches, for as short as they had to be.

I really liked the fatal four way for what it was tonight. I like the match-up of roode/nakamura and I think a potential strong/almas series could be good for both if they decide to go that way.

I'm loving these silent exchanges between asuka and cross. those two need to step in the ring together as soon as possible. (obviously after asuka/aussies in san antonio and I'm assuming they still might go with asuka/ember in orlando, although a triple threat match could be cool too.)

looks like san antonio is starting to come into shape pretty nicely.


----------



## Crasp

Either they're planning some Bayley-level rise to the top for Dillinger, or they're about to ship his ass off to the main roster to toil in mediocrity.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Mordecay said:


> Good episode, the main event was really good and Roddy was the star of it, too bad he is a charisma vacuum. Dillinger was really good as well, crowd was behind him all the time. Authors of Pain need to get better or get the fuck out, they almost kill that poor jobber. And Billie and Daria had a shit match, Daria is really bad, I expected her to be kinda like Asuka with stiff strikes, but she looked so fake. The promo was ok, I didn't like Baeton shouting though, she was trying too hard


yeah, I'm not huge on daria either. she's yet to impress me. I'm trying to root for her against those awesomely evil aussies but yeah...


----------



## The Nuke

Crasp said:


> Either they're planning some Bayley-level rise to the top for Dillinger, or they're about to ship his ass off to the main roster to toil in mediocrity.


The latter is all but guaranteed.

Dillinger is a punching bag. Good enough to be put in feuds with these stars, but not good enough to build the company around.

If Jim Bob the clown is good at this one thing that gets the crowd excited, it doesn't mean Jim Bob the Clown needs to be in the main event. It will always be the high wire acts, the divers, etc.

Just a fact.

Hey, if Dillinger fans are lucky they may see him in a feud with Miz for the IC title that may lead to Mania. Then you can watch him lose there too.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Tobit said:


> Absolute lunacy to air the Authors match when awareness of head injuries is higher than it's ever been. Scary stuff.


That sht was awful.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Am I the only one who is exremely turned off by all the screeching from the women's division? Every time one of them has a match, there's a noticeable rise in volume.

Also, wish that Daria stops with that "stare into distance and shadowbox" stuff going on because that only fits the CWC style graphics and vignettes. I like that she was more aggressive than in her last match where she was marshmallow soft.

Love me some Billie and Peyton, hope they really commit them, especially as they are the only(?) heels in the division.


----------



## Dibil13

I can't tell if Billie and Peyton are getting Drifter tier go away heat or not. They must be. There was silence until they spoke and then that chant. Pretty brutal crowd. 

Asuka and Cross though :mark:


----------



## Mr.S

I hope Ember gets a decent run, she is genuinely good in the ring & knows what she is doing. As much Billy Kay & Peyton have potential they are still not ready IMO. 

Ember vs Billy, Ember vs Peyton, Ember vs Cross should be 3 decent feuds with good matches & then Ember should drop the title. This is assuming Ember Moon succeeds in getting more over. 

There is a lot of scope with Tye & especially with his entrance & even the visual. The whole countdown & 10, they could do so much, they did this inflatable hugging balloons for Bayley, they can do so much for Tye too.

Almas needs a valet, a hispanic one who will do the mic work for him!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Daria is so awesome! I love her MMA gear and her fighting style. :x


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The Nuke said:


> The latter is all but guaranteed.
> 
> Dillinger is a punching bag. Good enough to be put in feuds with these stars, but not good enough to build the company around.
> 
> If Jim Bob the clown is good at this one thing that gets the crowd excited, it doesn't mean Jim Bob the Clown needs to be in the main event. It will always be the high wire acts, the divers, etc.
> 
> Just a fact.
> 
> Hey, if Dillinger fans are lucky they may see him in a feud with Miz for the IC title that may lead to Mania. Then you can watch him lose there too.


Tye Dillinger is like a Dolph Ziggler type talent.


----------



## december_blue

Mr.S said:


> Almas needs a valet, a hispanic one who will do the mic work for him!


Hmm...

Rosa does train at the PC part-time since giving birth. That could work.


----------



## Marco Metelo

Mr.S said:


> I hope Ember gets a decent run, she is genuinely good in the ring & knows what she is doing. As much Billy Kay & Peyton have potential they are still not ready IMO.
> 
> Ember vs Billy, Ember vs Peyton, Ember vs Cross should be 3 decent feuds with good matches & then Ember should drop the title. This is assuming Ember Moon succeeds in getting more over.
> 
> There is a lot of scope with Tye & especially with his entrance & even the visual. The whole countdown & 10, they could do so much, they did this inflatable hugging balloons for Bayley, they can do so much for Tye too.
> 
> Almas needs a valet, a hispanic one who will do the mic work for him!


I am afraid that Ember will become a female Apolo Crews when arriving at Main roster.


----------



## DoubtGin

They couldn't have used a worse picture of Aaliyah if they tried.


----------



## Mordecay

Tozawa/Tajiri vs DIY has to be one of the best NXT tv matches of the year, fucking love it


----------



## The Nuke

Nice seeing the Almas bringing back his LI work. Good match. Marked out for Sombra doing the destino.

Lorcan is good too. Very good. Never seen him work before, but have been wanting too since I usually hear his live event matches are usually good.


----------



## validreasoning

Mordecay said:


> Tozawa/Tajiri vs DIY has to be one of the best NXT tv matches of the year, fucking love it


Insane match

It's like DIY or revival can't have a bad match regardless who they are in there with


----------



## Mordecay

Well, that had to be the best episode of NXT in quite some time.

Lorcan vs Andrade was good, kinda surprising seeing Oney getting the win, but good match. Andrade doing Destino, one of my favorite moves in all wrestling :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

The womens tag match was ok, nothing special, probably the longest match all 4 women have had so far in NXT. I like the viciousness Peyton showed and Liv's hot tag was good, but that's about it

The tag title match was awesome, Tajiri still has it and Tozawa was great, DIY being incredible as always, Ciampa pulling Project Ciampa :mark:. Just a fantastic match, probably the best NXT tv match in 2016 besides the 2/3 falls the Revival and AA had earlier this year

Nia and Asuka had a decent match, the ending was really good and a reminder how fun Asuka can be when she is in a competitive match and not squashing people left and right

The NXT Title match was there, no much comments because they already aired it, not on par with their previous encounters.

All and all very watchable show, lucky the people who were on attendance in Osaka


----------



## TripleG

Wow, I forgot they were giving us the Osaka show this week. 

- Almas Vs. Lorcan...meh. I was surprised by the outcome, but that's about it. 

- Liv Morgan and Aliyah Vs. Billie Kay and Peyton Royce = I don't say this much with NXT, but I feel like I've seen this match a 100 times. It wasn't bad. It was just so similar to various other NXT Women's Tag matches I've seen lately. 

- DIY Vs. Tozawa and Tajiri for NXT Tag Titles = WHOA! This might be the hidden gem of 2016. Wild and fun tag team match and one of the better non-TakeOver special NXT matches this year. 

- Asuka Vs. Nia Jax for the NXT Women's Title = OK match. I already saw it before at one of the TakeOver specials and didn't love it then either, but like I said, it was OK. 

- And Nakamura Vs. Joe was the same title match we already saw a few weeks ago. It was solid, although, I questioned taking the title off of Nakamura just to have him win it back immediately. 

So overall, its cool that we got to see this. However, aside from the Tag Title match, which was very cool, there isn't anything worth going out of your way to see.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Oney Lorcan vs. Andrade Cien Almas*: Hard-hitting opener that I just assumed would be a quick squash match, but Oney was finally allowed to be Biff Busick(his former character he played on the indies) and Andrade did a lot of cool tributes to Naito and his Los Ingobernables gimmick. The ending was a surprise but I enjoyed the match and thought this is the kind of matches we should be getting on NXT every week. Oney looked the best he ever has and Andrade showed progression in his heel persona.

*Liv Morgan/Aliyah vs. Billie Kay/Peyton Royce*: As much as I like all of these women in this match, this match was a waste of time. Japanese crowds are used to their Joshi wrestling and the level these women go to put on amazing matches and then these NXT women go out there and do what they tried to do. Did anyone in the crowd think this was even a decent match? Doubtful. Tag team matches can be amazing if done well(the next match is proof of that) but I'm just tired of seeing these women not really reaching their full potential and having nothing matches. Forgettable match.

*Tajiri/Akira Tozawa vs. DIY*: Fun back and forth match where everyone came out of the match looking like superstars. The crowd was super into the match start to finish and it was the match of the night.

*Nia Jax vs. Asuka*: When I saw they were doing this match in Osaka I was not to enthused because I thought their match at Takeover: The End was just okay and had an unsatisfying ending. What a difference a couple of months make. I really thought Nia Jax looked like a million bucks here and Asuka's selling was perfection. This was in many ways the perfect way to book a monster heel and I thought Nia really delivered her best performance in this match. Asuka also having some real adversity was very compelling and I was glued to the screen to see how Asuka was going to be able to win this match, that's how good of a job Nia did in convincing everyone that she was a monster. I think even jaded Joshi fans who are accustom to quality matches would respect this match and the simplicity of the story it told. The ending wasn't great but I thought the bulk of the match was so fun to watch I can forgive it. I'm sure these two will face off on the main roster again and I hope by then they come up with a better or more satisfying finish. Second best match on the card.

*Samoa Joe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura*: I guess this was the extended version of the match they had a few weeks ago and it was alright. Both guys seemed tired and the flow of the match felt very slow. Not a bad match but just not what I expect from these two guys.

Easily the best episode of NXT of 2016.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Can somebody explain to me why the keep puting Liv in these spots when she's always consistently the most unimpressive person in her matches? In the beginning I liked her athleticism and the flashes she was showing even though I hated the gimmick. Now she seems less athletic and more green than she did in those early outings, plus now I know she's an awful promo with a thicker accent than Becky Lynch. I'm struggling to see why HHH is so high on her, Alexa is a cuter and more talented blonde midget and Carmella is cooler and more believable East Coast hoodrat. @Legit BOSS


@Crasp looks like Aliyah's selling and face psychology is improving, there's still a lot of room for improvement but compared to Toronto she looked a lot better.


----------



## The Figure 4

PimentoSlice said:


> *Nia Jax vs. Asuka*: When I saw they were doing this match in Osaka I was not to enthused because I thought their match at Takeover: The End was just okay and had an unsatisfying ending. What a difference a couple of months make. I really thought Nia Jax looked like a million bucks here and Asuka's selling was perfection. This was in many ways the perfect way to book a monster heel and I thought Nia really delivered her best performance in this match. Asuka also having some real adversity was very compelling and I was glued to the screen to see how Asuka was going to be able to win this match, that's how good of a job Nia did in convincing everyone that she was a monster. I think even jaded Joshi fans who are accustom to quality matches would respect this match and the simplicity of the story it told. The ending wasn't great but I thought the bulk of the match was so fun to watch I can forgive it. I'm sure these two will face off on the main roster again and I hope by then they come up with a better or more satisfying finish. Second best match on the card.


Really? I thought their TakeOver match was surprisingly decent but I thought this match was really bad. Asuka did her best but I thought Jax looked really bad here and it might have been the worst performance of hers that I've seen (although I don't think she's usually bad, just very green/not good and seemed to be improving, so I don't know what happened here). There were lots of sloppy spots and moments where I felt Jax looked clueless.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can somebody explain to me why the keep puting Liv in these spots when she's always consistently the most unimpressive person in her matches? In the beginning I liked her athleticism and the flashes she was showing even though I hated the gimmick. Now she seems less athletic and more green than she did in those early outings, plus now I know she's an awful promo with a thicker accent than Becky Lynch. I'm struggling to see why HHH is so high on her, Alexa is a cuter and more talented blonde midget and Carmella is cooler and more believable East Coast hoodrat. @Legit BOSS
> 
> 
> @Crasp looks like Aliyah's selling and face psychology is improving, there's still a lot of room for improvement but compared to Toronto she looked a lot better.


I think Liv is really green and all that but I honestly don't feel a thing for Aliyah and she's always the least interesting person in these matches for me.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

The Figure 4 said:


> Really? I thought their TakeOver match was surprisingly decent but I thought this match was really bad. Asuka did her best but I thought Jax looked really bad here and it might have been the worst performance of hers that I've seen (although I don't think she's usually bad, just very green/not good and seemed to be improving, so I don't know what happened here). There were lots of sloppy spots and moments where I felt Jax looked clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Liv is really green and all that but I honestly don't feel a thing for Aliyah and she's always the least interesting person in these matches for me.


It's not her story, she's the sidekick who was just brought in to even out the numbers and play face in peril for Liv's hot tag. She doesn't have a character yet or if she does she hasn't gotten a chance to show it since she's been given 0 promo time. There's no reason to be interested in her beyond her in-ring development.


----------



## The Figure 4

That's true.


----------



## PimentoSlice

The Figure 4 said:


> Really? I thought their TakeOver match was surprisingly decent but I thought this match was really bad. Asuka did her best but I thought Jax looked really bad here and it might have been the worst performance of hers that I've seen (although I don't think she's usually bad, just very green/not good and seemed to be improving, so I don't know what happened here). There were lots of sloppy spots and moments where I felt Jax looked clueless.


I just finished re-watching their The End match, and I see what you mean about Nia being less sloppy/lost at moments than in their Osaka match, but I think overall as a match that told a believable story, this Osaka match was superior. The End match felt like a TV match where both wrestlers are trying to get their offense in as clean as possible, but ultimately there is no drama because you know Asuka is going to win. If you watch that The End match again, you'll see that there is never a moment where Asuka looks like she has no chance of winning because they booked both women as equal as possible. I'm sorry, but a 250 pound monster like Nia Jax should not be an equal to anyone that is not in her weight class. It completely defeats the purpose of having someone of her size be in the main event if you are just going to book her like she's Liv Morgan. 

The beauty of the Osaka match from last night is that for the first time in Asuka's NXT career she looked like she had no chance in hell of winning a match. While I concede that Nia has moments where she looked bad in the match, overall she did a better job in this match of being a believable threat. The crowd was obviously behind Asuka because it was her hometown, but the match built up slowly and by the end, the crowd was invested in how or if she was going to defeat Nia Jax.


----------



## Dibil13

Really fun tag match between DIY and Tajiri/Tozawa. MOTN for sure. Asuka/Nia was solid too. I think her booking makes people sometimes forget that Asuka is very capable at bumping and selling. She's not just a one dimensional monster type. 

Very good crowd too. They were invested in the matches without being completely obnoxious like Full Sail often are. I've noticed Japanese crowds love calling out to the superstars and this one was no different:lol At the start of the women's championship match the crowd just erupted with people shouting Asuka's name and it continued throughout. Joe/Nakamura had some of it too for both guys. I suppose they're trying to will them on? WWE fans never seem to do it. It's a nice touch.


----------



## Crasp

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's not her story, she's the sidekick who was just brought in to even out the numbers and play face in peril for Liv's hot tag. She doesn't have a character yet or if she does she hasn't gotten a chance to show it since she's been given 0 promo time. There's no reason to be interested in her beyond her in-ring development.


^ ^
Indeed. So much so that afeter turning heel like a week prior, they had her inexplicably be face again without any context just so she could be Liv's sidekick.

/sadface


----------



## wwetna1

Dibil13 said:


> Really fun tag match between DIY and Tajiri/Tozawa. MOTN for sure. Asuka/Nia was solid too. I think her booking makes people sometimes forget that Asuka is very capable at bumping and selling. She's not just a one dimensional monster type.
> 
> Very good crowd too. They were invested in the matches without being completely obnoxious like Full Sail often are. I've noticed Japanese crowds love calling out to the superstars and this one was no different:lol At the start of the women's championship match the crowd just erupted with people shouting Asuka's name and it continued throughout. Joe/Nakamura had some of it too for both guys. I suppose they're trying to will them on? WWE fans never seem to do it. It's a nice touch.


No what I think people forget or like to overlook is that Nia Jax is just that much more advanced in the ring than even Billie or Peyton let alone Liv or Aliyah. She's smoother, has the ins and outs of facial expression downs, and she is much smarter as a worker than them all just like she was when she got called up

Anything clunky about Asuka vs Nia is on Asuka. She tries to act like she's in the same weight class and power group as if she's Kane facing Big Show or Taker facing Brock, but she isn't. She isnt even the best striker of the females signed to contracts or the strongest in wwe as Nikki would batter the shit out of her if they didn't hold back. The matches come off cluncky because Asuka doesn't give like Mella and Alexa did, let alone Bayley did with Nia. She's set on doing irresistible force vs immovable object which is silly because Asuka as a specimen is inferior to Nikkiin strength or striking and Charlotte in athletic ability, height, or transitions on the mat ... and I compare her to them because her reign of dominance runs parallel to theirs


----------



## Mordecay

wwetna1 said:


> No what I think people forget or like to overlook is that Nia Jax is just that much more advanced in the ring than even Billie or Peyton let alone Liv or Aliyah. She's smoother, has the ins and outs of facial expression downs, and she is much smarter as a worker than them all just like she was when she got called up
> 
> Anything clunky about Asuka vs Nia is on Asuka. She tries to act like she's in the same weight class and power group as if she's Kane facing Big Show or Taker facing Brock, but she isn't. She isnt even the best striker of the females signed to contracts or the strongest in wwe as Nikki would batter the shit out of her if they didn't hold back. The matches come off cluncky because Asuka doesn't give like Mella and Alexa did, let alone Bayley did with Nia. She's set on doing irresistible force vs immovable object which is silly because Asuka as a specimen *is inferior to* *Nikkiin strength or striking and Charlotte in athletic ability, height, or transitions on the mat* ... and I compare her to them because her reign of dominance runs parallel to theirs


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

Saying Asuka's striking is inferior than Nikki's :heston

Saying her transitions are inferior than Charlotte's :franklol

I was giving you the chance when you said Nia is better in the ring than Peyton and Billie, which I could argue but they haven't had a long singles match on WWE yet so I have no proof, but the rest of your post, well let's just say I disagree


----------



## wwetna1

Asuka isn't close to Nikki at striking. Nikkis strikes are actually percise and hard. Asuka is quick at times, but the faster she goes the sloppier she gets. Auka's forearms are infinitely inferior to Nikki's forearm. Nikki's spear looks more legit than Asukas hip attavk which is wild and can be miscalculated to the point she hurts someone (Brooke). And Asuka throws nice kicks, but they aren't Tajiri like, I'll take Nikki's springboard kick over her best one honestly. Nikki is stronger than her, stronger than most the chicks on the rosters, but she also is much more strong, precise, and makes it look good when she throws a blow. Asuka's blows are all about frenetic intensity, not precision or looking good. 

Nikki's Forearm >>> Asukas strikes 






And yes I'll take Charlotte and her athleticism, her chain wrestling, and the like over watching Asuka work a match. Asuka was downright clunky at times in her match with Bayley. She is sloppy sometimes when it comes to actual wrestling, much more so than Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, or Bayley were at the NXT level. 

Asuka has a fire and intensity to her which creates a persona, but skill wise and package wise she has faults. Her English is still far down after years of being in America. Her striking isn't the best on the roster and it was out right wild early on when she busted up Mella, Alexa, Royce, and Brooke in her early start because she was sloppy with it like RVD coming into the invasion. HEr "wrestling ability" hasn't created better matches than Sasha, BAyley, or Charlotte had in her spot. She needs work too just like Liv, Aliyah, Royce, and Kay


----------



## Dibil13

wwetna1 said:


> Asuka isn't close to Nikki at striking. Nikkis strikes are actually percise and hard. Asuka is quick at times, but the faster she goes the sloppier she gets. Auka's forearms are infinitely inferior to Nikki's forearm. Nikki's spear looks more legit than Asukas hip attavk which is wild and can be miscalculated to the point she hurts someone (Brooke). And Asuka throws nice kicks, but they aren't Tajiri like, I'll take Nikki's springboard kick over her best one honestly. Nikki is stronger than her, stronger than most the chicks on the rosters, but she also is much more strong, precise, and makes it look good when she throws a blow. Asuka's blows are all about frenetic intensity, not precision or looking good.
> 
> Nikki's Forearm >>> Asukas strikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And yes I'll take Charlotte and her athleticism, her chain wrestling, and the like over watching Asuka work a match. Asuka was downright clunky at times in her match with Bayley. She is sloppy sometimes when it comes to actual wrestling, much more so than Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, or Bayley were at the NXT level. *
> 
> Asuka has a fire and intensity to her which creates a persona, but skill wise and package wise she has faults. Her English is still far down after years of being in America. Her striking isn't the best on the roster and it was out right wild early on when she busted up Mella, Alexa, Royce, and Brooke in her early start because she was sloppy with it like RVD coming into the invasion. HEr "wrestling ability" hasn't created better matches than Sasha, BAyley, or Charlotte had in her spot. She needs work too just like Liv, Aliyah, Royce, and Kay


Fyi, Asuka ''injuring'' Dana was a work for Breaking Ground and was reported as such right after it happened. Dana's actual injury was never revealed by WWE. Asuka's hip attack has never hurt anyone. The worst she's done is bust Alexa Bliss' nose, probably with some stiff strikes. Funny thing about that is Sasha Banks has busted Bliss up in the exact same way. Nobody ever talks about that though because smarks love playing favourites. 

Most of what you're written is personal preference so I can't say much other than I don't agree. You clearly just prefer a more power based style compared to me. Nikki's forearm smash does look good and better than Asuka's forearm strikes, no argument there, but better than all of her strikes in general? Nah. Nikki's kicks are trash, especially that springboard one. I like the spinning back fist more than anything Bella does too.

I have to say though, the bolded part is just:lmao Charlotte is more athletic without a doubt but everything else is laughable to me. Charlotte, Bayley and Sasha's wrestling isn't as smooth as Asuka's in their wildest dreams. I say that as a big fan of Charlotte. I haven't noticed any of this ''clunky'' stuff either. I'll take Asuka/Emma over any horsewoman match every day of the week. We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## jacobrgroman

great tag title match on this weeks show.


----------



## jacobrgroman

love oney picking up the win.

one thing I admire about nxt is their ability to make the losers look good in defeat.


I thought nia looked like the super strong and powerful heavy she's supposed to be and I'll forever say this until someone actually does but she should have been the one to take the title off of asuka.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

wwetna1 said:


> Asuka isn't close to Nikki at striking. Nikkis strikes are actually percise and hard. Asuka is quick at times, but the faster she goes the sloppier she gets. Auka's forearms are infinitely inferior to Nikki's forearm. Nikki's spear looks more legit than Asukas hip attavk which is wild and can be miscalculated to the point she hurts someone (Brooke). And Asuka throws nice kicks, but they aren't Tajiri like, I'll take Nikki's springboard kick over her best one honestly. Nikki is stronger than her, stronger than most the chicks on the rosters, but she also is much more strong, precise, and makes it look good when she throws a blow. Asuka's blows are all about frenetic intensity, not precision or looking good.
> 
> Nikki's Forearm >>> Asukas strikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I'll take Charlotte and her athleticism, her chain wrestling, and the like over watching Asuka work a match. Asuka was downright clunky at times in her match with Bayley. She is sloppy sometimes when it comes to actual wrestling, much more so than Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, or Bayley were at the NXT level.
> 
> Asuka has a fire and intensity to her which creates a persona, but skill wise and package wise she has faults. Her English is still far down after years of being in America. Her striking isn't the best on the roster and it was out right wild early on when she busted up Mella, Alexa, Royce, and Brooke in her early start because she was sloppy with it like RVD coming into the invasion. HEr "wrestling ability" hasn't created better matches than Sasha, BAyley, or Charlotte had in her spot. She needs work too just like Liv, Aliyah, Royce, and Kay


Asuka's got a couple of really nice transitions that made everybody instantly call her the best woman in the company but I think she's quite a bit overrated. I think for somebody whose offense is 90% kicks hers don't look that impressive, those spinning backfists are garbage (not that there's ever been a good spinning backfist), the hip attacks are more frequent than Dean's Lunatic Lariat and I find her selling to be terrible. The best thing Asuka has going for her is her character work, I do buy her as a sadistic bad ass but I don't buy that it's because she's so much more talented than the other women.


----------



## SAMCRO

Don't know about anyone else but it made me sick how Graves and Tom was constantly using the phrase "Sports entertainment" it just sounded so dumb at times, "Ya know Tom he's been doing Sports Entertainment for a long time" "Takes me back to when i was a kid watching Sports Entertainment" do they not realize how fucking dumb that sounds? Why are they so afraid to let them use the word wrestling? It makes me fucking sick.


----------



## Mordecay

They will air NXT Melbourne this week but they won't air the Peyton/Asuka match :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Dibil13

Mordecay said:


> They will air NXT Melbourne this week but they won't air the Peyton/Asuka match :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


:trips7


----------



## Bayley <3

Mordecay said:


> They will air NXT Melbourne this week but they won't air the Peyton/Asuka match :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


Trust me, they made the right choice lol

DIY vs TM61 is worth watching this week on its own


----------



## Mordecay

Bayley <3 said:


> Trust me, they made the right choice lol
> 
> DIY vs TM61 is worth watching this week on its own


I watched the womens triple threat and honestly I don't think it could've been worse than that. The other 2 tag matches weren't really good either, the tag titles match was decent, not as good as last week's though.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: New Performance Center Recruits*

I love how Elias Sampson makes his gimmick work for him and gets legit heel heat.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: New Performance Center Recruits*

Corey Graves singing a long to Glorious Domination was lowkey hilarious


----------



## OptionZero

Revival v Riddick and Sabatelli was boring. First boring revival match I've seen

Women's triple threat was bad. Botch on the liv spot going over the ropes and Kay and liv have weak offense, broken transitions. Ember is vastly superior

tm61 V diy started slow but pace picked up and ended strong. Not as good as the revival v diy matches but entertaining

Shinsuke v joe in the cage was MUCH better in complete form, I wish they didn't even air the edited version. Just brutal offense from both guys and Joe is a tough sob that took THREE kinshasa's to kill


----------



## Piers

I have no idea why fans hate Samson so fucking much but this guy seems to have the most heat in the whole company


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Jericho's List said:


> I have no idea why fans hate Samson so fucking much but this guy seems to have the most heat in the whole company


People say it's go away heat but I don't know, he did some things that got mild cheers during the match like his jumping knee strike. I think heckling Samson started as just another NXT meme that people just got way into.


----------



## Old School Icons

It was really good they aired those live shows, different sort of atmospheres to experience than the usual Full Sail.

The first tapings of the year have promising situations potentially.


----------



## squarebox

Dat love for Dillinger. Man I want this guy to go further rather than stay a jobber on NXT, he fucking deserves it. How much more over does he have to be for them to take notice? Throw the guy a bone ffs


----------



## jacobrgroman

Jericho's List said:


> I have no idea why fans hate Samson so fucking much but this guy seems to have the most heat in the whole company


he's honestly one of my favourites simply for that fact.


----------



## Piers

jacobrgroman said:


> he's honestly one of my favourites simply for that fact.


He was great this week, really played the crowd well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

#DIY vs TM61 was good.


----------



## wwetna1

squarebox said:


> Dat love for Dillinger. Man I want this guy to go further rather than stay a jobber on NXT, he fucking deserves it. How much more over does he have to be for them to take notice? Throw the guy a bone ffs


Ten is insanely over like What or Yes, not Tye himself.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Leon Knuckles said:


> #DIY vs TM61 was good.


It really was. DIY are quickly becoming my favorite Tag Teams because they always seem to put on great matches. Can't wait to see them go against The Revival Next Week.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

wwetna1 said:


> Ten is insanely over like What or Yes, not Tye himself.


Everyone's gotta have a catchphrase.

"JUST BRING IT, ROODY POO CANDY ASS, SMACKDOWN HOTEL" Rock had so many.

"Give me a hell yeah, Cuz Stone Cold said so"

"Rest in peace"

"Have a nice day"

"I am The Game and I'm that damn good"

"WOOOO"

It's an important part of getting over. Interacting with the fans and building a connection is not easy to do.


----------



## squarebox

wwetna1 said:


> Ten is insanely over like What or Yes, not Tye himself.


Yeah because neither Stone Cold nor Daniel Bryan were ever over, right? fpalm

Crowds genuinely like the guy, whether it's because of the Ten thing or not. You want to know a guy who wouldn't be over if it weren't for his theme song? His name is Bobby Roode. This guy is ultra bland to me despite his wrestling past, and one of the only things keeping him relevant is his catchy theme song. There, I fucking said it. Bobby Roode bores me to tears, I don't know why but he just does.


----------



## THANOS

Jericho's List said:


> I have no idea why fans hate Samson so fucking much but this guy seems to have the most heat in the whole company


It's pretty simple really, it's because he sucks. If you can't wrestle, have a shitty gimmick, and/or can't promo, but are getting air time, then you receive huge heat. 

Samson is a limited and very boring/generic wrestler, can't sing, and has a shit gimmick.


----------



## Roxinius

Why does this tone deaf idiot still have a job?


----------



## Mordecay

I liked the opening segment, the match was a glorified squash, but the beatdown and the save were nice, Peyton and Billie were legitimately scared of Nikki :lol. And at the end of the show Asuka asking for all of them was a nice touch. I still don't know if the aussies have good heat or go away heat, I'm not sure


----------



## TD Stinger

DIY vs. The Revival was awesome, no surprise. And Lorcan vs. Almas was a hell of a lot fun as well.


----------



## Saturn

This was priceless :lol:


----------



## Razgriz

"ALL OF THEM"... awesome... her English is coming along nicely... She should be ready to get called up here soon... once the division looks legit again.. It's getting there. They have another year of training and buildups to do though...


----------



## OptionZero

Man, Oney Lorcan continues to impress. Saw him at a house show in Sacramento against Roderick Strong that was easily match of the night, TV worthy, and he's been good on NXT TV consistently. great match with Almas, who's also entertaining.

The DIY Revival Match . . . man these guys can't do anything but put out quality matches. Its amazing. They build on their prior matches as well, so many call back moments that make the counters more meaningful. Just masterful tag team wrasslin

The Royce/Kay beatdown was so pathetic. Looked like Asuka could sit there and take them no sweat. Nikki Cross' one drop kick looked more powerful than all of the Iconic Ones attacks put together, just sad. They need to be WAY stiffer, Asuka can take it. The least credible heels in NXT


----------



## Crasp

Loved this episode.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Man Oney Lorcan can go!

Hope this means the Revival are moving up to the main roster. They've done all they can and the tag division is in good hands with DIY.


----------



## Mr. I

Peyton screaming and fleeing the ring when Cross came at her was quite hilarious.


----------



## Oneiros

I don't remember saying this in a long time, but this episode was good.


----------



## TJQ

DIY vs Revival is an absolute fucking treasure of a rivalry, their chemistry is insane.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

#PushTheDrifter 

#PushAlmas


----------



## Crasp

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> #PushTheDrifter
> 
> #PushAlmas


I certainly agree on Almas. I'd have him be _the_ heel in 2017.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Great fucking episode, finally.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> #PushTheDrifter
> 
> #PushAlmas


Agreed on both counts.


----------



## DirectorsCut

The Lorcan/Almas match was money. Lorcan might be my favorite guy on NXT currently, just love his style.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

DIY/Revival have another good match. I'm official fans of these two teams. It really saddens me that they're probably not going to be utilized when they get to the main roster.

Women's Division got interesting. Auska was Brought back down to earth and Billie/Peyton took the fight to her. Nikki Cross got involved. Can't wait for the eventual 4-way match.

The Drifter and Almas are also great too.


----------



## Florat

Coming back from those live events and the first I see it's Asuka getting beat-up ? Now, that's a christmas gift and this was probably better than anything that happened in 2016. Everything was interesting for once and all the division interest me which is incredible

- The opening was alright. I wasn't a fan of the beatdown, too simple, not enough impact and the coffee/water was pathetic. Peyton should've put that useless flower in her mouth, at least, this would be humiliating. In fact, I don't get them... Well, they are good at being mean girls but Billie Kay have this fancy cape while Peyton have her flower but outside, they are your typical mean girls.

As for the match, Peyton actually looks good in the tag team. In single competition, she isn't good but as a tag team, the way she moves her body ( which is good because you often only notice the facial expressions ), not bad on the mic and those Spinning Heel Kick were great. I will be rooting for them in the title.

But Nikki Cross ? They have to depush her, I have no idea what she is doing at the top of the card. She looks like a 10 years old trying to act, it's pathetic. She either needs a lot of time to get used to the gimmick or scrap it because she might be the worst NXT women since it debuted and it's sad because she must know how to wrestler

- It's cool to see more Samson and the jobber was a good one. Looked like he was getting killed and I liked how he actually tried to win the match with quick pinfalls instead of useless strikes. It was fun to see a smart jobber and Samson only looked more brutal for killing that poor guy later

-I'm loving Oney Lorcan. I don't know what he can do outside of the ring but inside of it ? He is awesome and tough as hell, he is really good at making everyone looks really good inside the ring, he is the perfect jobber for the moment but I would not be surprised at hell if he was a strong contender by the end of the year

As for Cien Almas, he is good in the ring and he could be really cool but outside of it ? I think he could use more work. He had this assistant translating for him in a interview, could bring that back because that promo wasn't so good for me ( but the stupid Full Sail crowd was here too ) which is a shame because he have great charisma in the ring, this spanish lover you want to smack in the face, I love to hate him and I would like him to go far

- As for the Main-Event, it was a sad moments to see the Top Guys Out, it's clear that they are leaving and it is a shame because those guys are so good. People who are great in the ring are great but you can always find someone really good... But finding wrestlers who are incredible in the ring and makes you forget that they are great are so rare on the other hand and that's who The Revival are. No matter who you put against them, the other guys will always look like money, they will be the one getting all the praise and the beat-down after the match already made me miss those gems 

As for the ending segment, that was so good, now Asuka is on the same level as everyone, now she have people who are a threat and she can show a other side of the character while her opponents will get the advantage of working with a good worker and so have a chance to prove themselves. Everybody is winning


----------



## Dibil13

F


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Oney Lorcan is NXT's Cesaro.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Asuka spots were better in written word than seeing it - She really didn't nail "badass" with her "All of them" answer, and overall she was too "gotten to/shook" from the attack(s) and it was a stark departure from her character to this point. Maybe it's just her voice and speaking her non-native, but she came off as more a whiny freakout than a badass on the warpath.


----------



## hgr423

Asuka was the victim of a pearl harbor attack as gorilla monsoon would say. how ironic since she is from japan


----------



## bonkertons

Am I wrong for thinking Shane Thorne could be a star? No idea how good he is on the mic but he's charismatic as fuck, exciting to watch in the ring, has a good look and that natural babyface selling ability.


----------



## RiverFenix

bonkertons said:


> Am I wrong for thinking Shane Thorne could be a star? No idea how good he is on the mic but he's charismatic as fuck, exciting to watch in the ring, has a good look and that natural babyface selling ability.


Shane Michaels and Nicky Janetty.


----------



## Donnie

Promos, awesome matches, feuds getting built. What a great episode. 

SAni†Y are starting to find their groove and I'm very happy about that. Wolf has this odd charisma to him, and I'm starting to become a fan. Nikki is a nutcase and I love her, plain and simple. Killian Dain is a fucking beast and that OWA was killer. I've never been an EY fan, but that promo was great and I'm interestend in seeing where this goes. 

Tye is the best and he deserves a major push on the main roster. 

Roddy is doing great and I enjoyed his match against Cutler. Nice straight forward promo. The match with Cien is going to rule

The Kona/NWJ promo is some nice continuity and I look forward to the match

Ember/Liv is going to be a slaughter and I'm cool with that 

Revival are the fucking greatest team in the history of history. Top Guys crippling dropkicks from Sydney, more of that please. 

Naka/Roode is going to a fun main event. I assume Roode wins the belt and Naka is main event bound, but we shall see.


----------



## OptionZero

As expected, Roode did most of the talking, but he did a good job getting HEAT, calling Japan "talentless" and saying Nakamura had NO STYLE.
Nakamura coulda been better but he at least ended by stealing the GLORIOUS from the crowd from Roode

Wish he had said, "I'm gonna kick your head off, and you will make a . . . GLORIOUS corpse"


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Scott Dawson called TM61 the tilapia of NXT's tag team division, lol. Comedic gold.


----------



## OptionZero

sick seafood burn


----------



## SAMCRO

Did they really give Damo the One Winged Angel as his finisher? They wanna sign Omega but go ahead and give his finisher to that dude?


----------



## sailord

SAMCRO said:


> Did they really give Damo the One Winged Angel as his finisher? They wanna sign Omega but go ahead and give his finisher to that dude?


Why not I believe he has been doing that move for awhile It's been his finish in the Indy's and I believe he has been using as his move longer than Omega has been if they do get Omega they will probably just have him change it big damo name for it is Ulster Plantation


----------



## maxninepower

SAMCRO said:


> Did they really give Damo the One Winged Angel as his finisher? They wanna sign Omega but go ahead and give his finisher to that dude?


Nothing wrong with that, Kenny still have Croyt's Wrath Aoi Shoudou and Dr.Wily Bomb.


----------



## december_blue

SAMCRO said:


> Did they really give Damo the One Winged Angel as his finisher? They wanna sign Omega but go ahead and give his finisher to that dude?



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821902521337868288


----------



## bonkertons

SAMCRO said:


> Did they really give Damo the One Winged Angel as his finisher? They wanna sign Omega but go ahead and give his finisher to that dude?


On the bright side, IF he signs, Omega will be on the main roster first, so casuals will see him doing that move first. Once that happens, I'd imagine they'll give Damo something else. 

BTW, I can't help but think of how much cooler sAnity would be with Tommy End in Young's spot. I do think Young has done a good job, but I think they would just feel a lot cooler and a lot more legitimate with End there. I just can't buy in to Young ever really accomplishing anything in NXT.

Hopefully they have some big plans for End/Black, who will hopefully be debuting in San Antonio.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Finally got to watch it. I've really enjoyed the last couple of weeks and just love The Revival.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

This show topped last weeks and last weeks ep was fucking great.

Bobby/Nak segment was perfection. Bobby is SPECTACULAR! Absolute star.


----------



## SAMCRO

december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821902521337868288


Ok thats fine, its no big deal but if they're right on the heels of possibly signing Omega you'd think they'd hold off on someone using his finisher regardless of if it was his first or not until they know if Omega is signing or not.

Btw it was funny seeing the dude in the Kenny Omega shirt stand up and point at his shirt confused after Damo hit the OWA.


----------



## Crasp

SAMCRO said:


> Ok thats fine, its no big deal but *if they're right on the heels of possibly signing Omega* you'd think they'd hold off on someone using his finisher regardless of if it was his first or not until they know if Omega is signing or not.


Well, they're not, so...

Anyway I loved this weeks show. Seemed so damn short, though.


----------



## THANOS

SAMCRO said:


> Ok thats fine, its no big deal but if they're right on the heels of possibly signing Omega you'd think they'd hold off on someone using his finisher regardless of if it was his first or not until they know if Omega is signing or not.
> 
> Btw it was funny seeing the dude in the Kenny Omega shirt stand up and point at his shirt confused after Damo hit the OWA.


Yep, Damo will have to change it once Kenny debuts at the rumble.


----------



## THANOS

Crasp said:


> Well, they're not, so...
> 
> Anyway I loved this weeks show. Seemed so damn short, though.


Guessing you didn't watch the WWE.com video titled, "Seth Rollins wants Kenny Omega in the Rumble".

It's happening.


----------



## Mordecay

THANOS said:


> Guessing you didn't watch the WWE.com video titled, "Seth Rollins wants Kenny Omega in the Rumble".
> 
> It's happening.


Yeah, he will debut the 29th, 2 days before his NJPW contract ends fpalmfpalmfpalm

He might sign with WWE, but he won't be on the rumble


----------



## THANOS

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, he will debut the 29th, 2 days before his NJPW contract ends fpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> He might sign with WWE, but he won't be on the rumble


It might not happen at the Rumble but it could happen soon after. Hell, how do we know that t he e contract rumours about him are true? Maybe he's already out of contract?


----------



## NastyYaffa

THANOS said:


> Guessing you didn't watch the WWE.com video titled, "Seth Rollins wants Kenny Omega in the Rumble".
> 
> It's happening.


So since Gallows & Anderson also mentioned Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale in that video, does it mean they are debuting at the Rumble too?

Come on man.


----------



## TD Stinger

Is it weird when I say Ember is a good talker, but that I don’t want to hear her talk. Her whole look is that of mystery but as soon as she talks she sounds like everyone else.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, he will debut the 29th, 2 days before his NJPW contract ends fpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> He might sign with WWE, but he won't be on the rumble


Omega said he's currently free to do what he wants. He said it in this vid


----------



## THANOS

NastyYaffa said:


> So since Gallows & Anderson also mentioned Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale in that video, does it mean they are debuting at the Rumble too?
> 
> Come on man.


It was the title of the video on wwe.com :lol. It's going to happen. WWE don't do things like that, especially with a name like Omega. They did the same with AJ Styles as well before the Rumble last year.


----------



## Mordecay

THANOS said:


> It was the title of the video on wwe.com :lol. It's going to happen. WWE don't do things like that, especially with a name like Omega. They did the same with AJ Styles as well before the Rumble last year.


Since then the video was edited.


----------



## THANOS

Mordecay said:


> Since then the video was edited.


That may actually give more backing to the fact that he's on his way there.


----------



## Mordecay

Pretty so and so go home episode, mostly video packages hyping Takeover. Liv looked decent in her match with Ember, she keeps improoving on the ring, although I don't know how much was it because she was with Ember, but good showing nonetheless. Really awkward backstage segment with Roddy and Cien, not feeling this match even though it will probably be the best on the show. Squash match for EY, Comedy match between Reeves and Jose, who seems will have a dark match with Samson at Takeover and probably the best segment was the face off between the 4 ladies, Asuka coming to kill everyone (security included), Peyton and Billie backing down and then attack Asuka and Nikki from behind, Nikki throwing herself to Asuka and the security in a dive to the outside (which I found pretty damn funny, seeing a 110-120 pounder knocking down everyone) and Peyton and Billie looking legitimately scared and thinking "wtf have we just done?"


----------



## jacobrgroman

I dug that women's segment to close the show.

this may be a pretty weak card but I'm still looking forward to the whole show. nxt always delivers on takeovers.


----------



## Crasp

Quick thoughts:

Opening match was alright. Certainly not as good as Ember Vs. Mandy a month or so back. Liv certainly still has a long way to go though. I like the narative they are taking with Liv so far though. I just hope by its climax she's a decent worker.

That damn hat. Otherwise, I'm digging Cien. Roddy, to me, is an utterly uninspiring, unlovable character as a face. Yeah, yeah, another "dey shud trn him heel" suggestion - something that seems to pop up for every wrestler in every thread... but meh. They should.

Closing segment was nice. I wouldn't want to work as security odwn in NXT though. When you're fortunate enough to not have Nakamura and Joe beating the shit out of you, Asuka and Cross are...
I get the impression Billie or Peyton are winning. Have a funny feeling it might be Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay

Crasp said:


> Quick thoughts:
> 
> Opening match was alright. Certainly not as good as Ember Vs. Mandy a month or so back. Liv certainly still has a long way to go though. I like the narative they are taking with Liv so far though. I just hope by its climax she's a decent worker.
> 
> That damn hat. Otherwise, I'm digging Cien. Roddy, to me, is an utterly uninspiring, unlovable character as a face. Yeah, yeah, another "dey shud trn him heel" suggestion - something that seems to pop up for every wrestler in every thread... but meh. They should.
> 
> Closing segment was nice. I wouldn't want to work as security odwn in NXT though. When you're fortunate enough to not have Nakamura and Joe beating the shit out of you, Asuka and Cross are...
> I get the impression Billie or Peyton are winning. *Have a funny feeling it might be Peyton.*


You probably won't see me around much the next day if that happens, too busy marking out :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Holy fuck what a shit go home show.

But the ending segment fucking ruled, loved it.


----------



## Piers

I was rather impressed by Liv this week
She's improved a lot but her gimmick and theme still blow


----------



## Mox Girl

Guess I'm the only person watching this week's show? LOL.

LOL at Asuka asking who Ember Moon is :lol

Oney Lorcan looks like Neville without hair lol.


----------



## Roxinius

Ambrose Girl said:


> Guess I'm the only person watching this week's show? LOL.
> 
> LOL at Asuka asking who Ember Moon is :lol
> 
> Oney Lorcan looks like Neville without hair lol.


Just turned it off actually first match was like nyquil the 2nd match was a 2nd dose apart from a few standouts nxt is in a bad place


----------



## Mox Girl

Corey annoys me, but his hatred of Elias Samson though is hilarious :lmao

When he said he gave a busker on the street 50 bucks for not being Samson :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> Guess I'm the only person watching this week's show? LOL.
> 
> LOL at Asuka asking who Ember Moon is :lol
> 
> Oney Lorcan looks like Neville without hair lol.


Usually this place is dead until after the show ends, don't know how it was in NXT's golden age but there aren't many people posting here these days

Ember and Aaliyah was ok for what it was, 3-4 minutes

Tyler was over in San Antonio, good match against Oney

Amazing video package of Corey, this is his last show on NXT :Cry:Cry:Cry

And him complaining that when he was emotional the Drifter music plays :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

cry:cry at the Corey Graves video package, it reminds me why I was such a fan. He had legit Superstar potential, World Champion potential.

Aaliyah is improving.

Sucks that Elias has to job to someone he's much better than. Those "Lets go Samson, Samson sucks" chants though :mark:


----------



## DirectorsCut

Oney keeps impressing me. He reminds me of a cross between cesaro and Jamie Noble if that makes any sense.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This show as alright. Corey seemed like he had so much potential and it's a shame that all of that was taken from him but hey..when one door closes another one opens and I think that applies to him.

I love Ember Moon's finisher.

LOL @ Asuka asking "Who's Ember Moon?"

Tyler had a good showing. 

Jose/Sampson was good too.


----------



## Genking48

Remember being one of the only people who marked for Corey Graves during his wrestling days, everyone else said he was boring.

Good times.


----------



## Donnie

Just watched and I know you all want Donnie's thoughts 

Ember/Aliya was fine enough and Ember's finisher is still killer. 

Askua with that subtle jab at Ember "she works here" feels like WWE admitting they haven't really developed her character. So that gives me hope she'll get more mic time and give us a reason to care. 

Oney/Bate was a fucking awesome 5 minute sprint. Both dudes looked great and I await a longer match. 

Won't lie when Ohno knelt down next to Naka I said "holy shit he's back" Hope he makes the best of this shot and makes it to the main roster. 

Corey :mj2

Samson is the most hated man in NXT and he's the best. Give this man the title and watch the crowd lose it. :mark: 

No Way Jose has grown on me and I now count myself as a fan. 

All in all very good episode.


----------



## RiverFenix

Sami Zayn wasn't part of the "NXT First Class". He was more the next wave.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

LOL. Graves buried the shit out of the Drifter on commentary. Which is good. Heel commentators used to bury stupid gimmicks and they always should.

I've said this a bunch of times, but Graves reminds me of Jesse Ventura (I'm old) on commentary. Everything from being a wrestler that had to retire early, to being a heel commentator who actually uses logic for why he likes and dislikes certain people instead of being over the top and just liking the heels because he is supposed to be a heel commentator. Now, if WWe could only find a tolerable play by play guy.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Ember Moon and Aliyah was a good opener. You can see the improvement in Aliyah as a performer. She's becoming a lot more fluid and comfortable in the ring. I put her ahead on Liv at the moment in terms of in-ring ability. Ember is beast. She's like a brawling cruiserweight with some surprising power moves in her arsenal.

Asuka kills (in a good way). The way she totally dismissed Ember's existence was golden. Booking her as a self-assured/arrogant bad a** heel might be the route to take with her. 

Tyler Bate and Oney Lorcan was fun. Tyler is only 19, that sht is surreal. He's got a bright future ahead of him. Oney is underrated and underutilized. The man can go in the ring. Hopefully the get him into a meanigful program. If NXT had a midcard belt, he'd be a good guy to be the first champ.

Corey Graves is the man. Plain and simple. Sad to see him go but happy to see him moving on to bigger and better things. He'll be the new voice of WWE and go down with the likes of JR and Michael Cole in terms of longevity.

Sampson and Jose was average but I love both characters. Sampson his a heat machine if I've ever seen it and I love how he embraces and caters to it. A Jose and Sampson feud would be interesting. I remember when Sampson had that moment when he first changed his gimmick and he kind of snapped and had that vicious most match attack with that eerie smile on his face. They should tap into that a bit more.

I thought this was a good show and look forward to the NXT set of tapings (see what I did there? lol). Hopefully we get some debuts, character development, and storyline development heading into Mania season.


----------



## THANOS

Genking48 said:


> Remember being one of the only people who marked for Corey Graves during his wrestling days, everyone else said he was boring.
> 
> Good times.


He was, dude was more limited in the ring than Great Khali :lol. He was a decent promo though and had epic theme music.


----------



## mrdiamond77

A fine episode. I look forward to Asuka vs Ember. Enjoyed the Tyler Bate vs Lorcan match, hard to believe Bate is just 19. No Way Jose vs Drifter was good also. Nice tribute to Corey Graves.


----------



## Prayer Police

Anyone have a gif of Bobby Roode hoisting up the NXT title with one hand (San Antonio)? That was an epic pose.


----------



## Dibil13

Corey:vincecry

'Ember who?':brock4 (WF needs Asuka smilies)


----------



## Mordecay

Man people don't watch NXT anymore lol

Well Sanity is not over at all, even the Bollywood Jobbers got a reaction

Anyway, kinda meh episode. They stablished Sanity as a force with 2 wins tonight. Killian Dain is impressive and lol'd a little bit at him using the One Winged Angel (Kenny Omega's finisher) in the first match

Billie Kay vs Liv Morgan was bad, plain and simple. Billie isn't Ember and she is not capable to have a good match with greener women since she isn't that good. The roll up took forever

Bobby Roode cut a great promo, he is so full of himself, it was GLORIOUS

Backstage segment with Billie and Peyton asking Regal for another match against Liv, so a tag match was made between the aussies and Liv with a partner of her choosing

Another backstage segment with being attacked by Sanity and then got saved by No Way Jose and roderick Strong, which lead to a 6 man tag. The face side was such a random pairing and it was quite sad that Roddy got such a poor reaction compared to NWJ and Tye. Decent match, a lot of interference, Roddy made the hot tag and was cleaning house when all hell broke loose, NWJ took out Wolfe (who still is bad), Tye took out EY, Cross took out Tye and Dain did a running crossbody on Roddy and EY stole the pin


----------



## Crasp

Fairly underwhelming episode this week, but I guess it's the first _actual _post-Takeover episode.

I'll contribute a few more thoughts when I'm less tired.


----------



## DJ Punk

They just need to pull the trigger and have Billie Kay and Peyton be a kayfabe lesbian couple. We all get the vibes. Would add more depth to their duo instead of just being a lame copy of Laycool.


----------



## SAMCRO

Can we all agree that Billie Kay's finisher should be the Eat Defeat? When she hit it on Liv it looked great and it had alot of impact to it, definitely more than her underwhelming big boot.


----------



## The Tempest

Mordecay said:


> Man people don't watch NXT anymore lol


Rightfully so.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Killian Dane is very impressive. 

:bjpenn

Does EY smoke cigarettes or does he eat them. Dude needs a throat lozenge. :lol

Liv vs Billie Kay was very mediocre. I want to like them, so I can have some modicum of a reason to watch the women in NXT, but I honestly can't think of a good match from either of them. 

The have to do something with Roddy. His interview in the garage after Takeover was some of the weakest crap I've ever seen from a vet. He's just so unconvincing and generic.


----------



## december_blue

Mugging of Cena said:


> Does EY smoke cigarettes or does he eat them. Dude needs a throat lozenge. :lol


He has a history of extensive throat issues with polyps, multiple surgeries, etc.



> TNA wrestler Eric Young stated on his Twitter page the he underwent throat surgery on Thursday. "To remove polyps," Young stated when questioned about the nature of his surgery. Follow him online at Twitter.com/ShowtimeEY.
> 
> Powell's POV: Young noted following a previous surgery that he has undergone over 15 throat surgeries since 2004. Here's wishing him a speedy recovery.
> 
> http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/TNA/article10025710.shtml





> Eric Young had surgery March 7 in Nashville to remove polyps from his voice cords and suffered near-fatal complications from the anesthesia used during the surgery, he confirmed. Young stopped breathing for 10 minutes while in recovery. Doctors first tried to revive Young manually, then had to hook up a pump to resuscitate him. He had an irregular heart rate when he awoke. “I have no recollection of it; I felt fine when I woke up,” he said. Young wanted to leave Vanderbilt Medical Center that Tuesday following the surgery, but doctors insisted he remain overnight so he could be monitored. “It scares the hell out of me because I’m probably going to have more of these (surgeries). This was my sixth one and I might have 40 or 50 of them,” he said.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/226...oids-death-details-inside#5dQKFgm38q6lAuuU.99


----------



## Mugging of Cena

december_blue said:


> He has a history of extensive throat issues with polyps, multiple surgeries, etc.


Dang. That's the same thing Brian Pillman had.


----------



## TD Stinger

All I have to say is Liv Morgan continues to do nothing for me. Cute girl and all but she just brings nothing in the ring. And from a character perspective, outside of being a Jersey girl, she just screams generic babyface to me.

I want to see more of Aliyah. I mean, she's a generic babyface too. But she's pretty solid in the ring for someone with so little experience.


----------



## mrdiamond77

An ok episode, but again it's the first episode post Takeover. Enjoyed the Bobby Roode segment and Dane was quite impressive. Looking forward to the Bate/Seven match next week.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Heavy Machinery are going to be really good but losing to a regular DDT was lame, I know they need to save the Shatter machine so it's a big moment the first time they do it to a member of HM or AoP but they could've came up with something that didn't make Knight look like a jabroni. 

Seeing Rezar have to remind Ellering to sell for the camera right before the attack reminded me that I've seen him directing traffic out there several times before, dude has picked up all the subtle aspects of wrestling so quick. I can see big things in his future possibly (likely?) without Akum by his side.

Billie Kay and Peyton Royce are such amazing characters and their chemistry is fantastic plus Peyton impressed me in the F4way. I haven't been impressed by Billy in ring since Ember's debut match, she's got the talent but she hasn't figured out how to put it together consistently in matches and considering she's coming up on her 10th year as a wrestler I'm worried she's never going to figure it out.

Liv's inconsistency is infuriating, she looked good her first 2 months, then bad for 4 months, then she looked good again last month and now she's looking bad again. I don't know how I've had so much patience considering I find her gimmick cringey and her awful NJ accent is about as understandable as Asuka.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Could it be that Billie Kay struggles working as a heel, heard from other people that in her days on the indies she was all babyface.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Could it be that Billie Kay struggles working as a heel, heard from other people that in her days on the indies she was all babyface.


I remember seeing her in a match against Peyton in the indies and she was working heel in that match, she was doing ok there, haven't ssen her work babyface but I've heard she was a pretty decent one, so maybe you are right.

BTW nice Okada/Suzuki gifs


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> I remember seeing her in a match against Peyton in the indies and she was working heel in that match, she was doing ok there, haven't ssen her work babyface but I've heard she was a pretty decent one, so maybe you are right.
> 
> BTW nice Okada/Suzuki gifs


Thats what I'm thinking because something just seems off as of rn.

And Thanks bro I had no choice :lol Suzuki was f*cking him up !! :mark:


----------



## Littbarski

Sanity are really a main roster faction at this stage.


----------



## SAMCRO

Man Sanity was on NXT alot this week, they was in like 3 different segments all throughout the night. They started the show in a match, later they attacked Dillinger backstage and beat him up out to the ring, then came back out again for the main event later to wrestle.


----------



## Dibil13

Still don't like Nikki's character. It's holding her back. I don't get why she called out Asuka either when it's clearly Ember that's the next challenger. Triple threat maybe?

Heavy Machinery are definitely going to be the ones to defeat Authors of Pain if no other tag team emerges by the end of the year. That's a match I'm looking forward to.

I dislike the fact that The Revival are getting pops and having their theme sung by the crowd now. Dash has a nice beard. Scott has gotten pretty solid on the mic.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, another episode of NXT and this one was underwhelming, no big names on it. AOP squashing jobbers, I've seen enough of that for a lifetime, Aussies vs Ember and Liv was short, can't comment much because it lasted like 4 minutes, aussies won and look like a cohesive unit, Regal announces Triple Threat for the n1 contendership for the womens title between Ember, Liv and Peyton, which makes me think they are higher on Peyton than on Billie, DIY cuts a promo on AOP, they come out but then DIY get attacked from behind by the Revival, who ran away from AOP after applying their finisher on Gargano. Main event was good, but not as good as some of the UK tournament matches, Bate beat Seven to retain


----------



## OptionZero

Liv Morgan's offense is . . . really pathetic
All the stuff between Morgan, Kay, and Royce are really sad, there's no force in their work, and very little reason to care for any of them. It's terrible that Ember Moon is forced to play with them when she should be in a three way feud with Cross and Asuka


----------



## DirectorsCut

I want Ford and Dawkins.


----------



## Mordecay

OptionZero said:


> Liv Morgan's offense is . . . really pathetic
> All the stuff between Morgan, Kay, and Royce are really sad, there's no force in their work, and very little reason to care for any of them. It's terrible that Ember Moon is forced to play with them when she should be in a three way feud with Cross and Asuka


There isn't a reason to care Ember either, yes she is a good wrestler, but what else? At least the 3 you mentioned as sad have some sort of character, Ember is just the chick with red eyes and the cool finisher


----------



## OptionZero

What's Liv's character? excited girl from jersey? with a weakass kip-up and slow as hell offense? What are Peyton and Billie? "mean girls"? jeez, we've never seen THAT before! Peyton's ridiculously hot, otherwise she's completely forgettabe

Ember certainly needs to be given time to cut a couple promos to establish where she's form and what motivates her - i actually hated that she talked at all to anyone, as the silent ass kicker would have worked for her look. Now that she's talked, she needs to sell. But she's miles ahead of the other three, and it sucks that she needs to take any offense from them when she should kayfabe be squashing them


----------



## Mordecay

OptionZero said:


> What's Liv's character? excited girl from jersey? with a weakass kip-up and slow as hell offense? What are Peyton and Billie? "mean girls"? jeez, we've never seen THAT before! Peyton's ridiculously hot, otherwise she's completely forgettabe
> 
> Ember certainly needs to be given time to cut a couple promos to establish where she's form and what motivates her - i actually hated that she talked at all to anyone, as the silent ass kicker would have worked for her look. Now that she's talked, she needs to sell. But she's miles ahead of the other three, and *it sucks that she needs to take any offense from them when she should kayfabe be squashing them*


Yeah, because we need another Asuka squashing all the girls right? It wasn't enough with one. If all the girls but 1 are jobbers, the title is meaningless


----------



## Natecore

That women's tag match was some abysmal prowrestling. Royce and her lesbian friend are no good. Luckily Liv is a cutie or I'd bury her too. And why in hell is Liv getting a no. 1 contenders match after getting pinned while Billie, the winner, isn't even in the triple threat? fpalm This show sucked.

Bate vs Seven was pretty good.


----------



## Crasp

Liv & Ember being in the #1 contenders match after losing is a little odd (especially Liv, being the one to get pinned), while Billie, from the winning side, isn't. Not that's I'm terribly interested in seeing Peyton, Billie, or Liv in a title match for a long time after seeing them tonight. 

Billie & Peyton are fairly experienced. I knew that Peyton was still a little green as she'd not been wrestling as long as Billie, and that always showed, but I swear Jessie McKay was better than the Billie Kay we see today. She's had her moments - I thought she was really good in that one Smackdown match she had, and she was ok in her match with Ember, too. But with the two of them, you just never get the feeling you're ever going to see anything special when they're in the ring. Sucks too, 'cause I've marked for Billie for so long - always being an advocate for her to be better utilised, get a bit of a push etc. But I'm starting to feel like she hasn't shown anything to really warrent it.

Liv just remains bad, absolutly just getting by on her looks. When you compare her with Alexa - Alexa was always athletic, quickly became adequate in the ring, and although it took a heel turn, became a great character performer too. Maybe if Liv turns heel she might be able to do something similar. But I don't think it would make up for the rest of her faults TBH anyway. 

At this point, I just want to see Ember, Nikki, Alliyah, Mandy & Sarah Bridges. That's a fucking good little division there. And then, around Summer, hopefully have some of the other women breaking through: Lovelace, Kimber, Macey, Danielle Kamela, etc. Don't know how Bianca's progressing but she's not had a match in over a month at the live events.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Authors of Pain are starting to grow on me. Paul Ellering getting a little more mic time is definitely helping them carve out their character. That Rezar is Umaga scary.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Man NXT is struggling right now. There are just so few interesting plots and characters. 

Another AOP squash. Another mediocre women's match. The U.K. Championship match was decent but not on the level of the matches in the tournament.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The women's division is trash. Your top heels are two goofy Australians who can't work to save their lives. We are blessed to have Cross, Ember, and Asuka. God help the women's division when they leave.

How awesome was the UK match? Both guys are fun to watch and I hope they become regulars on the show.


----------



## mrdiamond77

An OK episode, a bit underwhelming but I did enjoy Bate vs Seven. Looking forward to Dunne vs Andrews next week.


----------



## squarebox

tbh I still don't get the love for either Royce or Kay, Kay is pure garbage while Royce is just...average. Liv is green and still needs work while Moon is streets ahead of all of them, in fact I've warmed to Moon in the last few months than I have to any of the other women on NXT's roster.


----------



## Buhalovski

Not following NXT but... wasnt Hero supposed to debut today?


----------



## Crasp

Tsvetoslava said:


> Not following NXT but... wasnt Hero supposed to debut today?


And he did.


----------



## Mordecay

Tsvetoslava said:


> Not following NXT but... wasnt Hero supposed to debut today?


Well he did, he made the save after the Roode/Jose match, call out Roode, who went for the leg but Ohno destroy him with elbows and threw a shoe to him :lol

Another ok-ish episode of NXT. The Triple Threat opened the show and was ok I guess, some cool spots, but I think it was a bad idea leaving Ember out of the match for the better part of it. Peyton wins with a beautiful Perfect plex on Liv, no Widow's Peak though :cry

Mandrews vs Dunne was good, not as good as their UK tournament match but better than anything on NXT in recent weeks

Promos by Dillinger and the aussies, nothing special

Roode/Jose was ok, sort of a comedy match at the beggining, Jose had the match won a couple of times but Roode rolled out and surprise him with his finisher


----------



## AngryConsumer

"BRUISERWEIGHT" PETE DUNNE IS HERE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mad Max

Everyone in the contender match seems so inconsequential compared to Asuka, so I had a hard time really caring who won since I assumed they'd just lose next week.

I didn't watch the UK Tournament, but Pete Dunne is the first UK Tournament guy they've had on NXT that I instantly gravitated towards. He would've been a much better first champion than Tyler Bate.

Good to see Kassius Ohno back. :mark:


----------



## The Masked One

He's here, he's here! Pete Dunne's here! :harper Wouldn't mind British Strong Style vs King Of Strong Style..



Mad Max said:


> I didn't watch the UK Tournament, but Pete Dunne is the first UK Tournament guy they've had on NXT that I instantly gravitated towards. He would've been a much better first champion than Tyler Bate.


I think they want to save that moment for when WWE's audience is a bit more familiar with the UK wrestlers. Smart choice if you ask me.


----------



## SAMCRO

AngryConsumer said:


> "BRUISERWEIGHT" PETE DUNNE IS HERE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Fuck yeah he is, hope to see him alot more now, dude is an amazing heel. William Regal must love him, he's very much like a younger version Regal, similar attire and color, wrestles in that nasty painful style twisting joints and shit, and he has that evil villainous attitude perfected.

As for the rest of the show this week, the triple threat womens match was really predicable, i knew Ember wasn't winning cause they're gonna save Ember vs Asuka for WM weekend. Also man Liv has some atrocious forearms, my god those look awful.

And i'm really getting tired of Billy and Peyton's cliche high school mean girls shtick, they've done that shit with countless female duo's over the years in wrestling, i've seen it in TNA many times, in WWE many times, its just so fucking played out. 

Ohno returning at the end really caught me off guard, wasn't expecting that, so that was a nice surprise. And Hero looks to have lost some weight by the looks of it, i hope he can get back down to the size he was before he left NXT. Roode vs Ohno should be an amazing match, only sad thing is you know Ohno isn't winning after Roode just won the belt.


----------



## Piers

Dunne looks like a teen with a bad case of acne but he's got a presence.

I'm happy for Royce but I hope she changes her theme soon, it's so damn bad...

Ohno is in such a bad shape man, my dad is 57 and looks healthier than him.


----------



## BehindYou

I thought Ohno looked fine, gave a good promo and delivered some sweet elbows and that's as someone who doesn't follow him on the indies and found him pretty av last time he was in NXT.

Dunne is a great talent who could have a place on the main roster and unlike a lot of the UK tournie talents has a potential higher ceiling than the CW division IMO.


----------



## jacobrgroman

don't ask why it took so many days but I finally got to this week's episode. that dunne/andrews match was superb.

and ohno looks fine to me.


----------



## coreysamson

That opening triple threat was terrible. There's Asuka, then Ember, then... everyone else.

Pete Dunn has that classic British punk look and I love it. Adds to his character. He has that Sid Vicious type of vibe to him.

Not too familiar with Ohno. But I've seen a few ROH matches of his in singles and with Cesaro/Claudio. Good talent but I'm not as invested in his as other members here so I'll be looking forward to what he brings to the table.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, another episode, better than last few weeks tbh

Patrick Clarke vs Sean Maluta. Patrick has an over the top gimmick, I personally didn't like it, he won with a modified fame-asser

Peyton Royce vs Asuka was good I think, probably Peyton's best singles match. I like that Billie didn't interfere or if she was it was edited, Peyton targetting the arm was nice until Asuka hulked up and killed her, but it was a nice showing. Ember making the save after the aussies attacked Asuka post match and we have our Takeover match

Recaps of Nakamura getting injured and Roode and Ohno's last week segment

AOP vs DIY was good, not as good as their Takeover match though. Changed the dinamics with Ciampa being the babyface in peril and Johnny receiving the hot tag. The Revival caused a DQ and laid down both teams, with an impressive Shatter Machine to one of the AOP guys

All and all, an improovement, too bad that this is the last show before the UCF tapings, which seemed very bad


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Meh episode of NXT

- Slightly disappointed in Peyton/Asuka, it was okay but I was expecting more. Peyton's work on top is still a work (no pun inteneded) in progress. The inevitable Asuka/Ember feud is here though.

- Didn't care much for the tag main event either.

Best thing about the show was the shatter machine on Rezar.


----------



## I drink and I know things

The quality of the weekly NXT shows has been really lackluster. Any Takeover is still absolute must watch in my opinion, but I don't know how long even that will last if they don't turn it up soon.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Meh episode of NXT
> 
> - Slightly disappointed in Peyton/Asuka, it was okay but I was expecting more. Peyton's work on top is still a work (no pun inteneded) in progress. The inevitable Asuka/Ember feud is here though.
> 
> - Didn't care much for the tag main event either.
> 
> Best thing about the show was the shatter machine on Rezar.


I don't know if the fact Peyton wrestled twice in the same hour hurt her performance (in the tapings she wrestled this match and last week's Triple Threat in about an hour) but I think she did fine. I am still kinda mad that she isn't allowed to do as much as she did before. I know she is a heel and heels aren't allowed to do as much, but others heels in the company (KO, AJ, Seth when he was champ) do way more, even Sasha and Charlotte in their NXT heel runs did more. She is a work in progress indeed, I think mostly she wasn't trying to fuck up something, but after tonight I think she probably is the best performer outside Asuka, Ember and Nikki, although there is a distance between them and her, but she probably is one or two steps up from the rest.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> I don't know if the fact Peyton wrestled twice in the same hour hurt her performance (in the tapings she wrestled this match and last week's Triple Threat in about an hour) but I think she did fine. I am still kinda mad that she isn't allowed to do as much as she did before. I know she is a heel and heels aren't allowed to do as much, but others heels in the company (KO, AJ, Seth when he was champ) do way more, even Sasha and Charlotte in their NXT heel runs did more. She is a work in progress indeed, I think mostly she wasn't trying to fuck up something, but after tonight I think she probably is the best performer outside Asuka, Ember and Nikki, although there is a distance between them and her, but she probably is one or two steps up from the rest.


Right, she definitely could've been tired. As a heel performer in the ring she does seem quite timid at times maybe from like you saying not trying to f*ck up. She does seem limited, maybe that's from whoever booked the match because she was pretty much all arm work in the match, hardly any actual moves. 

Where was this sh*t at ?









or at least some of this ?


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Right, she definitely could've been tired. As a heel performer in the ring she does seem quite timid at times maybe from like you saying not trying to f*ck up. She does seem limited, maybe that's from whoever booked the match because she was pretty much all arm work in the match, hardly any actual moves.
> 
> Where was this sh*t at ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or at least some of this ?


Looking for Peyton's moves gifs :rusevyes, that's why I like you :wink2:

I agree, too much focus on the arm, I was half expecting she pull out a cool submission or something, but :nah. I don't know who is booking the womens matches lately, but they are not doing a good job. Last week they left the girl who could have carried the match (Ember) out for the most part and now this week limiting Peyton to the basics when the gifs proove she can do more


----------



## ellthom

This weeks episode was awesome. 

Also am I the only one that likes Patrick Clarks gimmick, completely ****-erotic over the top persona could be great. Reminds me of an early Golddust, without the makeup


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I was actually pleasantly surprised by the Peyton/Asuka match. Much better than the pitiful women's matches we've been getting lately. That said, I just am not invested in the Ember character or Asuka for that matter. There is no heat in this division whatsoever.

Patrick Clark is someone I've got my eye on (no **** :lol). Dude seems to have an understanding of the entertainment side of the business that few in NXT, including some of the vets like Roddy, can seem to grasp.

Not really sure where they are going with the tag division but if they go with a 3 team tag match or something at Takeover we at least know the action will certainly deliver.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I'm digging The Patrick Clark Experience. He's erring on the side of Goldust with a little bit of Dalton Castle mixed in. I think they might be onto something with his gimmick. Idk about the Fame Asser as his finisher but he's another one to keep your eye on.....and what ever happened to Josh from TE? Did he get endeavored yet?


----------



## Mordecay

FaceTime Heel said:


> I'm digging The Patrick Clark Experience. He's erring on the side of Goldust with a little bit of Dalton Castle mixed in. I think they might be onto something with his gimmick. Idk about the Fame Asser as his finisher but he's another one to keep your eye on.....and what ever happened to Josh from TE? Did he get endeavored yet?


Josh got a realy bad concussion according to Meltzer, that's why he has been sidelined


----------



## Algernon

Patrick Clark's ceiling is being the next Tyler Breeze. We got an idea of what his gimmick is but it hasn't fully played out just yet. I can see him being the go to feud guy when the next top Indie/TNA/New Japan/International guy debuts. 

Its really depressing to see how heatless the womens division has become. Part of that is Asuka's dominance but the other part is current womens roster. It's to the point where they can't call up Asuka to the main roster or this thing will really sink. 

The commentary is at all time low. Percy Watson is even worse than Otunga and thats saying something. He barely says and damn and needs to speak the hell up. Nigel calls the action well but uses too many cliches and hes not acting much like a heel commentator. Its not all of Nigels fault. I mean Percy Watson is just awful and Nigel will get better if he has a better color commentator to play off of.


----------



## Dibil13

I can't be the only one that thought Asuka and Ember's face off was really awkward for some reason.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Last episode was pretty good, Peyton's ass was the highlight for me.

Can't wait to see Nakamura in action next week!


----------



## Mordecay

Dibil13 said:


> I can't be the only one that thought Asuka and Ember's face off was really awkward for some reason.


Yeah, I mean the match will probably be very good, but there is no heat and Ember facial expresions were weird, like if she was trying so hard to be a badass


----------



## Dibil13

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I mean the match will probably be very good, but there is no heat and* Ember facial expresions were weird, like if she was trying so hard to be a badass*


While Asuka looked like she was struggling not to corpse at it:lol


----------



## Crasp

It's certainly a poorly built feud. Really lazy and uninspired writing.


----------



## Mordecay

Crasp said:


> It's certainly a poorly built feud. Really lazy and uninspired writing.


The sad part is that, on paper, this probably will be the best match on the card, maybe the tag match will surprise us again I don't know, but this match has the most potential yet there is little reason to care and, I don't want to spoil anything, but I don't think it will get any better despite having 1 more month to build the feud. It reminds me a bit to the 1st Bayley vs Asuka at Takeover Dallas, the feud was so poorly executed that when the match happened people didn't care much (well that and having to follow Nakamura-Zayn).


----------



## Crasp

Mordecay said:


> The sad part is that, on paper, this probably will be the best match on the card, maybe the tag match will surprise us again I don't know, but this match has the most potential yet there is little reason to care and, I don't want to spoil anything, but I don't think it will get any better despite having 1 more month to build the feud. It reminds me a bit to the 1st Bayley vs Asuka at Takeover Dallas, the feud was so poorly executed that when the match happened people didn't care much (well that and having to follow Nakamura-Zayn).


Yeah, my bar is set pretty low right now. More or less across all of NXT. They seem to have entirely forgotten how to build a feud. Only interesting thing going on right now is The Revival's slowburn face turn.


----------



## Piers

Clark makes me uncomfortable, he's weird and cringy

I really miss Devin as a backstage interviewer.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Hobo Lun is one of the greenest guys I've ever seen on WWE programming.


----------



## sailord

I like that Alistair Black vintage


----------



## Mordecay

Ok-ish episode of NXt. The Dillinger-Sanity feud does nothing for me tbh, Ember vs Billie was good for what it was, a 5 minute match very similar to the match they got in Ember's debut with the difference that Peyton was at ringside trying to distract Ember (Peyton in those jeans wens3). Someone botched the Eclipse, not sure who, but Billie got injured. Andrade squashed HO Ho Lun, nothing to comment there and Nakamura and TJ had a pretty decent match, but the crowd at UCF sucks. They confirmed 2 matches for Orlando: Ember vs Asuka (they give Ember the most cringey line after they announced the match) and Nakamuara vs the winner of Roode/Ohno next week


----------



## FaceTime Heel

All I know is Billie Kay and Peyton Royce can have every inch of me any time they want. Preferably at the same time too. Good lord.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So HYPE for Aleister Black.

What a weird position TJ Perkins is in. Last summer he won the CW Classic and while that may have been more to do with Ibushi and Sabre Jr. not signing contracts than WWE really being behind him… they still put the title on him. However, it seemed only five minutes after that match he fell off the map and never really recovered again which was a shame for me as it was just about then that I was really getting into him. I felt like he really proved his worth defending his title in that feud against Brian Kendrick. That was also about the last time I bothered with the CW Division on anything other than PPVs. But I guess this turned off WWE instead? 

Now he’s working on NXT in matches with zero build at all which sounds like about the furthest regression he can have but in a weird way working a match which marks Nakamura’s return, is he actually in one of the better positions for the CWs outside of the people at the top of the card? Also awkward when that girl got shy and didn’t fist bump Perkins back. 

Speaking of the match itself… it was pretty good. Nakamura and TJ Perkins have nice chemistry. I don’t think Nakamura’s style has translated all that well to the WWE product but Perkins really kept this match flowing and made more of Nakamura's offence than maybe some other people have been able to (other than Sami Zayn of course). It is a shame as this match proves, just like the CW did, that Perkins is a solid worker and does have charisma, he’s just never been packaged very well. 

Elsewhere on the card I found myself mostly skimming through, Asuka finally dropping her title to Ember Moon so Asuka can go up to SmackDown or Raw post ‘Mania? (or even at ‘Mania with that weird *all available women* wording). That might be why they introduced this new angle of Billie Kay almost getting her neck broken. 

So this Sanity/Dillinger feud is still on going? Okay… I did like when Sanity brought out the broken body of Roderick Strong. Like a lot of stuff in NXT right now, Sanity have a lot of potential, they just aren’t really utilising that yet. 

I get that Kassius Ohno has a storied history with NXT but it’s so dumb that he returns and is immediately put in a title match??? I get that its business but I just mean in kayfabe. Why does no one in the locker room have an issue with this?


----------



## RiverFenix

Perkins problem is that there is no menace to him, he looks like a kid who works at your local Best Buy or something. I like him and thinks he'll be in the wwe for awhile and will be CW again and maybe even transition out of the division in time, but he needs a blood feud with an over established veteran who can bring him to the learning tree. I know Jericho is leaving and above the CW division, but somebody like Jericho. Austin Aries could be that person in the CW division.


----------



## Crasp

Liked this episode. If TJ's remaining in NXT for a bit that's a good thing, 'cause he's a fantastic worker, just doesn't really connect nor does it ever really feel like his matches are fights.


----------



## The Nuke

Really really enjoyed the match between Nakamura and TJ. That wasn't big match Nakamura, but it's been a while since I've been that satisfied with one of his performances. What you saw was Nakamura on point.


----------



## TripleG

Holy God, what happened to Chris Hero?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Sweet match. Ohno is tha man.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, very good match between Ohno and Roode, too bad the crowd was dead for most of it (it was the 2nd to last match of the tapings and they were a long and boring set of tapings). Triple Threat for the tag titles confirmed, should be good as long as DIY and the Revival work most of it. The rest of the episode was meh, Nikki Cross is still too over the top for me, and what the hell was that video package for womens title? Usually video packages are the best thing WWE does, but I didn't understand that one and let's face it, both are bad at promos. Black and Heavy Machinery video packages, should be fun seeing them in action


----------



## TD Stinger

All I have to say for now is Macey Estrella, damn. Where has she been hiding.


----------



## The Nuke

Good match between Hero and Roode. The pace they were going they could have easily gone an hour. 

I like that, and I entertained this some time ago, that NXT is putting on good main events each week. Rest of the show might suck, but you at least have one match to look forward too. Last week Nak vs TJ, this week Roode vs Hero, and next either the 6 man or Almas vs Lorcan.

and that's what they should be. Some weeks it can be bigger main with the experienced guys going at it. Most weeks it should be the big names in there with the lesser known guys going 15 or 20 minutes.


----------



## validreasoning

TD Stinger said:


> All I have to say for now is Macey Estrella, damn. Where has she been hiding.


Its really weird because she is an ex marine and would kill someone like cross (who is half her size) in a real fight yet she is booked like a playboy pillow fight diva

Once Vince sees her she will be pushed to the moon on raw though


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

TD Stinger said:


> All I have to say for now is Macey Estrella, damn. Where has she been hiding.


Best looking Women in the entire WWE right now. Gorgeous and can take a bump. Some of those whips from Cross look painful. 

I hope to see a lot more of her.


----------



## TD Stinger

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> Best looking Women in the entire WWE right now. Gorgeous and can take a bump. Some of those whips from Cross look painful.
> 
> I hope to see a lot more of her.


All I know is she's got legs for days. Again, damn.

As for the rest of the show, crowd was dead which didn't help. But I still enjoyed Ohno vs. Roode. And far as the production goes, hyped for Black's debut, Heavy Machinery's "official" debut, and that music video with Asuka was pretty good.

And really glad about the DIY vs. The Revival vs. AOP at Takevoer. Could be the best match WM weekend.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm on vacation, but got a chance to watch from my phone. Was it just me or was the crowd awful? Could be the sound on my phone, but I heard no reactions to anything.


----------



## Mordecay

I drink and I know things said:


> I'm on vacation, but got a chance to watch from my phone. Was it just me or was the crowd awful? Could be the sound on my phone, but I heard no reactions to anything.


UCF crowd kinda sucks, and the building was really empty, it was reported that they were only 1000 people on a 3000 people venue. And, at least in the case of Ohno/Roode, it was the 2nd to last match and the crowd was already tired and bored since it was an uneventful set of tapings


----------



## Dibil13

Strong main event between Roode and Ohno. Roode has really stepped up since winning the championship. Sometimes I forget that beneath the meme theme he's a talented guy.

Quite a strange video package for the women's title match. I did like Asuka boasting that the title and division should be named after her, definitely came off as heelish. I hope they go through with the turn this time because Asuka is much more natural as heel imo, she has a convincing arrogance about her.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

So Macey Estrella is bad to the bone. Good lord....but damnit, Asuka was looking pretty damn good at poolside too. Let me keep my libido in check and stick to wrestling talk.


----------



## Genking48

An actual cocky promo from Asuka, now you don't have to interpret her actions as her moving in a more cocky direction, this promo pretty much established it.

_"There is no women's revolution, only Asuka"_

_"They should just name it the Asuka title, the Asuka division"_

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Donnie

Awesome Episode!

Alistair Black's promo are SO fucking great. 

Heavy Machinery are my PC dudes and I can not wait for the eventual battle of the bulls with AOP 

Speaking of AOP, that squash was great and the aftermath even better. #DIY making fun of Paul's voice and use of big words was funny as hell. Loved them cutting it out and getting super serious because the belts mean so much to them, and they want to be the ones to beat AOP. My dudes The Revival getting that pop was roud best team in the world, and I have no doubt they'll give us one more classic because they go to the main roster. 

Asuka's hype video was killer. Love her becoming cocky as hell because she's nuked all those that have dared to fight her. Its smart booking and make for compelling TV because now I want to see if Ember can get the job done.

Oney getting some promo time and character development was cool to see. Biff (Yeah I'm using Indy names, shut up) is a great, great wrestler and if given the chance to get over I can see him becoming a top player in NXT.

Speaking of players my other dude Cien shoulder-blocking HOHO into the locker and taunting him in Spanish was awesome. I can not wait for him to become the top heel and future NXT champion. 

SAni†Y continue to grow on me as the weeks go by, from Wolfe's insane dancing, Dain murking people for the hell of it. Nikki beating the piss out of any poor woman unlucky enough to face her. EY is killing it every week and I can not wait for Tye to get his revenge. 

Really fun main event. Both guys bought it and I really enjoyed it. Naka/Roode 2 is going to be another fantastic match, I can feel it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. Anyone know when Alistair Black black debuts? Really hype after those video packages. 

Funny that despite no real progression in it, the NXT Tag Division remains probably their hottest division thanks to #DIY and The Revival. Meanwhile the tag teams on Raw and SmackDown are treated like jobber and preshow fodder. That Triple Threat Elimination match at Takeover for the NXT Tag Titles could potentially be the best match of the whole Wrestlemania weekend. SO HYPE. 

That video package of Asuka, the ugly dress and all the incoheprhensible engrish. So good. Only aspect of her match at Takeover I am looking forward to is the possibility that Asuka drops the title. But then we will potentially have to suffer with her on either Raw or SmackDown and their Women's Divisions are bad enough as is.

Oh my God is Only Lorcan getting a mini-push? His “I hate bullies” gimmick is pretty fun and the dude is a good wrestler, he deserves more than just being the occasional jobber, mostly working untelevised matches. They are really trying hard to get Almas over, the dude is a great worker but just... no one seems to care. 

So Kassius Ohno’s first match back in NXT and a Title Match because… why not. I’m sorry Ohno is just a big fat mess, I can’t enjoy that. At least someone like Owens has ring attire to suit his build and works to the point where you can forget his weight. Ohno is just… nightmare fuel. And I also appreciate some people regarded him as the best in the world when he was on the indies but that doesn’t always translate to a WWE environment and I dunno whether it’s just because he was working with Roode who isn’t a great worker himself or what but Ohno just didn’t impress. Ohno wasn’t even able to get in any real significant offence, he did a few stiff strikes but Roode barely sold any of it, I don't even see the point.


----------



## Mox Girl

It's amazing how much a dead crowd ruins a show. It was hard to get into this week's ep cos the crowd was so quiet.

EDIT: Macey Estrella is gorgeous though, she's quite the looker!


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Going into the main event I wondered if they would make Hero cover up a bit....they did.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Kassius Ohno and Bobby Roode did their damn thing in the ring. That was a very good match.


----------



## Stellar

Enjoyed the episode this week.

Macey, wow. I am not a "legs" man but she certainly has them. I want to see more of what she can do in the ring of course but so far she looks to be a good catch for WWE and NXT. Hopefully she will be a gem because I like it when they find hidden good talent that weren't popular in the indys.

The Revival to me look like that "yes, we are still doing this in NXT even though we are ready to be called up" tag team. This episode made me hyped for that triple threat elimination tag team match.

Kassius vs. Roode was pretty good. I am still not big on Kassius having all of that fat though. It doesn't make him look like any more of a "big guy" but more like a guy thats neglected to work out, if that makes any sense. Not trying to fat shame him, it just doesn't add anything for me to him. Everything else that he did was great.


----------



## ceeder

Tag segment, Nikki Cross, and Asuka's hilarious video were the highlights for me.


----------



## Piers

Wow Kassius' attire though... is he supposed to be a comedy character ?


----------



## Piers

Just watched the rest of the episode. Anyone noticed how Rezar keeps readjusting his pants ? Like he's losing them or something. It has also bothered me for weeks how he always reajusts his T-shirt too, he seems bery insecure about his belly.

That cheesy promo for Asuka :booklel


----------



## Mordecay

Another week of NXT, another week where they are going though the motions, mostly promoting matches with vidoe packages that are not so good. Oney vs Almas was a good match, but the crowd at UCF sucks so much they didn't even noticed. Almas will face Alesiter Black (Tommy End), which means that Almas is now the go to guy to put over the new signees. They are trying to sell the Eclipse as a the move that will finally take down Asuka, but it is kinda lame since they are doing it with tweets and the Billie/Ember match from 2 weeks ago, that is just lazy. Asuka slowly becoming more heelish, destroyed a jobber, which was fun, but man, Asuka has been in the country for 2 years and her english is still so bad, I think she is not even trying, unlike Itami who has become somewhat fluent. I know it won't hurt her on NXT since they tape 3-4 shows in the same night, but in the main roster her mic skills will get exposed. More video packages, promos by the 3 teams fighting for the title at Takeover, a video package for Nakamura-Roode and the main event: Sanity vs Tye and friends, it was fine, ended in DQ, Ruby Riot (Heidi Lovelace) debuting to help Tye and co. taking out Nikki Cross. Haven't seen her work, but I heard that enzulgiri is her finisher, which seems lame. Besides the opening match, not really much to see in this episode


----------



## The Nuke

Loved seeing Almas get all tranquilo. He's using more off his CMLL stuff, and it works like I thought it would. That being said, I think he needs his mask, and also needs to be unleashed as the luchador he is. Meltzer is right, WWE bought a bulldog and turned him into a cat. Very good match with Lorcan though. Still, If Almas is to reach the next level or survive on the Vince's show then he needs to be the complete package. It is/was the same issue with Kenta. They toned him down and it didn't work. He got some intensity back and he looked better. Then of course he got injured twice.

Not happy at all about Almas being fed to Tommy. Sure it will be a great match, but it seems when Almas gets some momentum they take it away. People see this and react accordingly. In time they just won't give a shit no matter what they do to try to get Sombra over. Hoping the match ends another way. I'd accept a DQ just to protect Almas for a change. He hasn't won a Takeover match since his debut.

Rest of the show was fine. Liked the Roode vs Nak video package.

Really hope Asuka beats Moon by turning the eclipse into the Asuka Lock. That would be cool. Really don't care who wins though. Well yeah I do since I don't think they've built Moon up well enough or showed her actual big match skills to just throw her in and have her beat Asuka first attempt. Guess what I'm trying to say is I won't lose sleep either way.

Fun main event. 3rd week with a very good main event. Not that this was anything special in terms of match quality compared to Nak vs TJ and Roode vs Hero, but was still fun. Hope they keep this trend going the next set of tapings. Plenty of good match ups to be had to end these shows whether it be experience guys going at it or experienced guys going against PC trainees. They just need to give these matches 15 to 20 each week.


----------



## They LIVE

How do Roddy and Co. know for sure the woman who helped them isn't a plant from Sanity?


----------



## OptionZero

does Sanity seem like a particularly thoughtful entity to you? They're feral, and feral forces don't "plant spies", they just attack whats in front of them

anyways, it was odd for Riot to come out totally randomly, i hope they flesh it out in video packages next week before the big takeover match


----------



## Dibil13

That was a fun opener between Cien and Lorcan. Pretty hard hitting too.

Really enjoyed Asuka destroying that jobber. I'm glad they're avoiding the mistake they made with the Bayley feud, which was going with a bland 'two babyfaces respect each other and will fight a title' angle. It ended up being utterly forgettable. Asuka is a natural heel from her body language to her facial expressions, she's *great* at just exuding arrogance. Not so good at being a babyface however, so I hope those days are done. There are better suited women for that role.

Dash has a beautiful beardwens3

Main event was solid. Glad Nikki finally has someone she can have a proper match with, squashes get old.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Almas vs Orcan was awesome! Hard hitting fast paced match from two guys who I was not high on whatsoever. Well done gents!

I absolutely cannot take Ember Moon seriously. The whole werewolf gimmick just doesn't do it for me. The NXT women's division is complete shit at the moment and that's a shame because it quickly became my favorite part of the show when I started watching a few years back.


----------



## Not Lying

Genking48 said:


> An actual cocky promo from Asuka, now you don't have to interpret her actions as her moving in a more cocky direction, this promo pretty much established it.
> 
> _"There is no women's revolution, only Asuka"_
> 
> _"They should just name it the Asuka title, the Asuka division"_
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


I never loved Asuka as much as I did yesterday. She was perfect in that role. An absolute sadist goddess.


----------



## SAMCRO

Almas vs Lorcan was a great match, loved the crowd getting into it near the end when Almas turned up the intensity. One thing i will say is Almas needs to stop ripping off Naito, now i never saw Almas before WWE so i dunno if he's always done that but i'm just used to Naito doing that where he rolls forward and shifts into the cocky no fucks given pose where he's laying on the mat, i mean what Almas is doing looks just like what Naito does.

Asuka's segment was perfect, she played it perfectly. I just pray She loses to Ember, i mean fuck its time already to have her lose, she can't beat Ember, Ember's the only woman there who has enough credibility to beat her. Have Asuka drop the belt, she debuts after WM and the NXT womens division will no longer be held hostage. Also anyone else think we might get Asuka catching Ember and turning the Eclipse into the Asuka Lock mid air? That would be fucking awesome.

I'm just so tired of the Sanity and Tye Dillinger stuff, i mean why is this still going on? I mean fuck why is Tye STILL on NXT? Jesus put him on SDL already, he's more than ready.


----------



## Prayer Police

SAMCRO said:


> Almas vs Lorcan was a great match, loved the crowd getting into it near the end when Almas turned up the intensity. One thing i will say is Almas needs to stop ripping off Naito, now i never saw Almas before WWE so i dunno if he's always done that but i'm just used to Naito doing that where he rolls forward and shifts into the cocky no fucks given pose where he's laying on the mat, i mean what Almas is doing looks just like what Naito does.


Almas/La Sombra has been doing it first. Naito may do it better/different but Almas was a founder of Los Ingobernables.
I see Naito's mannerism as an outsider who is disconnected/doesn't care while Amas has a cocky/narcissistic swag to it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Prayer Police said:


> Almas/La Sombra has been doing it first. Naito may do it better/different but Almas was a founder of Los Ingobernables.
> I see Naito's mannerism as an outsider who is disconnected/doesn't care while Amas has a cocky/narcissistic swag to it.


Oh i see, well yeah i guess i have no problem with it then if thats the case. Yeah Almas definitely puts more swagger/cockyness into it whereas Naito just looks like he gives no fucks and is bored, so yeah at least its sorta different.


----------



## Florat

Man, is Oney Lorcan good. Everytime he is in a match, I'm sure that I will have a good time and I like that he kinda look weird, like this old-school boxer. He didn't get to show it in the interview but in a match, he gets to show it and that's cool. As for the match itself, it was great and I loved it.

And this might have been one of my favorite Asuka's performance. I don't usually like her, and especially that slap spot but man, was she good as the " monster heel " and breaking the pin has always been a spot I liked. She's still not good on the mic though but she's got the attitude, especially as a heel and with a good manager, she could be really good


----------



## Dibil13

SAMCRO said:


> Asuka's segment was perfect, she played it perfectly. I just pray She loses to Ember, i mean fuck its time already to have her lose, she can't beat Ember, Ember's the only woman there who has enough credibility to beat her.


Ember really doesn't. What has she done besides floundering around aimlessly since August? Nikki Cross is the one person that has been treated as something of an equal to Asuka but then they dropped that completely. 

I'm on board with Ember breaking the streak but not until Brooklyn. A rushed and forced title win next weekend is almost as lazy as just vacating the belt. Then again, lazy has become a defining trait of NXT over the last year.


----------



## SAMCRO

Dibil13 said:


> Ember really doesn't. What has she done besides floundering around aimlessly since August? Nikki Cross is the one person that has been treated as something of an equal to Asuka but then they dropped that completely.
> 
> I'm on board with Ember breaking the streak but not until Brooklyn. A rushed and forced title win next weekend is almost as lazy as just vacating the belt. Then again, lazy has become a defining trait of NXT over the last year.


Nikki has had like a total of 3 matches not counting the Takeover match where she beat local jobbers, Nikki is definitely one of the better women down there but shes got a long way to go in the ring before she could even be considered holding the belt. Ember on the other hand is great in the ring, shes been booked as unstoppable as Asuka has almost, Ember without a doubt is the only woman there who should beat Asuka right now.

I don't see why they should wait and have Asuka go over her in the upcoming match, i mean Asuka has been undefeated for long enough, Asuka should drop the belt and then they should have their rematch at the next Takeover then after that bring Asuka up to the main roster. If they hold off on Ember beating her then that means we'll be in this feud for like 4 months, Asuka beats her, Ember works towards a rematch where she beats Asuka, then we get another build up for Asuka getting her rematch. 

Asuka needs to get on the main roster already, i don't wanna see her down in NXT for another 3 or 4 months. Why break Ember's win streak just to continue Asuka's when Ember is clearly the one to take her place?

I don't see how it would be lazy of them to have Ember win, shes been built up for a long time, shes not been pinned, i think it would be fitting for Asuka to finally meet her match and pass the torch. I just don't see the sense in having Ember lose just so you can have her win 2 months or so later, nows the time, shes hot, shes got momentum and Asuka has been in NXT long enough.


----------



## The Nuke

SAMCRO said:


> Almas vs Lorcan was a great match, loved the crowd getting into it near the end when Almas turned up the intensity. One thing i will say is Almas needs to stop ripping off Naito, now i never saw Almas before WWE so i dunno if he's always done that but i'm just used to Naito doing that where he rolls forward and shifts into the cocky no fucks given pose where he's laying on the mat, i mean what Almas is doing looks just like what Naito does.


Almas and Naito got it from Rush, and were both Ungovernables in Mexico.

Almas using more of his ungovernable gimmick is good for his heel work.


----------



## Dibil13

SAMCRO said:


> Nikki has had like a total of 3 matches not counting the Takeover match where she beat local jobbers, Nikki is definitely one of the better women down there but shes got a long way to go in the ring before she could even be considered holding the belt. Ember on the other hand is great in the ring, shes been booked as unstoppable as Asuka has almost, Ember without a doubt is the only woman there who should beat Asuka right now.
> 
> I don't see why they should wait and have Asuka go over her in the upcoming match, i mean Asuka has been undefeated for long enough, Asuka should drop the belt and then they should have their rematch at the next Takeover then after that bring Asuka up to the main roster. If they hold off on Ember beating her then that means we'll be in this feud for like 4 months, Asuka beats her, Ember works towards a rematch where she beats Asuka, then we get another build up for Asuka getting her rematch.
> 
> Asuka needs to get on the main roster already, i don't wanna see her down in NXT for another 3 or 4 months. Why break Ember's win streak just to continue Asuka's when Ember is clearly the one to take her place?
> 
> I don't see how it would be lazy of them to have Ember win, shes been built up for a long time, shes not been pinned, i think it would be fitting for Asuka to finally meet her match and pass the torch. I just don't see the sense in having Ember lose just so you can have her win 2 months or so later, nows the time, shes hot, shes got momentum and Asuka has been in NXT long enough.


Nikki has went to toe to with Asuka and gotten the better of her, however. That's a big rub and worth more than everything Ember has done so far, which is largely beating a bunch of people that had no credibility to begin with. 

But maybe you're right and it's best to avoid another Nakamura/Joe situation with too many matches. Regardless of what happens I don't think Asuka is going anywhere for a good while yet, which is fine by me. The longer she stays away from the main roster the better.


----------



## Mordecay

I think it would be lazy if Ember beats Asuka. I ean, they literally protraying her as "the girl with the cool finisher" but nothing else, why should I care? What are her reasons? AT least you know the reasons behind Nikki and the aussies, but what about Ember? Yeah, she has been protected, but it's not like she has had to pass major obstacles in her way to the championship. In hindsight they should have booked Nikki vs Ember for the n1 contendership, that match would have been fun and it would have given the winner a rub in being the one who broke the other's undefeated streak. Hell, even Ember vs Peyton, who has Asuka's last n1 contender, but make the girl earn the title shot, not just give it to her because "she has a cool finisher"


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Almas vs Oney was a great match. Kinda surprised it went on for as long as it did as the opening matches seem so short nowadays.

Asuka..Great Segment. It's great that she's getting more heelish as I think that suits her more than being a face. 

Main event was awesome. Tye/Jose/Roddick just going all out on Sanity was fun as hell to watch. I'm assuming they'll explain the girl later on at some point.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mordecay said:


> I think it would be lazy if Ember beats Asuka. I ean, they literally protraying her as "the girl with the cool finisher" but nothing else, why should I care? What are her reasons? AT least you know the reasons behind Nikki and the aussies, but what about Ember? Yeah, she has been protected, but it's not like she has had to pass major obstacles in her way to the championship. In hindsight they should have booked Nikki vs Ember for the n1 contendership, that match would have been fun and it would have given the winner a rub in being the one who broke the other's undefeated streak. Hell, even Ember vs Peyton, who has Asuka's last n1 contender, but make the girl earn the title shot, not just give it to her because "she has a cool finisher"


She isn't getting the shot because she has a cool finisher, Ember gets the shot because shes literally beat pretty much every woman on NXT and has been undefeated since her debut, how thats not earning it i'll never know. Its like a fighter in UFC winning all his fights and earning a title shot after so many wins.

I mean i guess they could have booked a number 1 contenders match but seeing as shes undefeated and ran threw most of the roster her getting the shot is justified.


----------



## jacobrgroman

great lorcan/almas match.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, this completes the 3rd unserwhelming Mania go home show in a row. The Triple Threat was fine, nothing special, showed The Revival as resourceful (like if we didn't know already). More video packages for Roode/Nakamura and Almas/Black. Then the contract signing, that was the most cringey contract signing I've seen. Asuka is growing on me as a cocky, pseudo heel champ, but Ember is still really bad at promos and she is trying so hard to look badass that it feels forced. Ohno/Samson was fine for what it was, probably the best Samson match ever. Still a dissapointing go home show


----------



## jacobrgroman

you guys. I'm super stoked on heavy machinery. 

can't wait to see them vs. AOP in the future.


----------



## Dibil13

I really liked the ending of that triple threat. The Revival are so great as the brains over brawn heel duo. The two of them are never not entertaining. It's just good to see heels that aren't both weak _and_ stupid.

Heavy Machinery were pretty fun. I think these are the guys that will take down AoP since Sanity seem to have no interest in titles. 

That contract signing, oh man. I think it says a lot that Ember is less interesting as a personality than someone who can barely speak English. Too forced and wooden. She's just dire with anything beyond working a match. Will this show ever have a women's champion that can talk?:lol Looks like it's all up to Nikki. 

Anyway, I think it's pretty obvious now that Asuka is losing on Saturday. I just can't see her retaining in such a clear 'pride before the fall' arc. Mixed feelings on that. On one hand it's been a full year and it's time for a change. On the other, I dread the idea of Asuka on Raw or Smackdown. I really wish her and The Revival could just stay on NXT forever.

Solid video package for Roode/Nakamura. The idea that Roode loves to sit at home, drink in hand, rewatching his title win is just brilliant. The main event was alright. Samson has grown on me lately which is unfortunate as he's going straight to lowcard hell, probably on Smackdown. I think they could have done more with him on NXT.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Cocky Asuka is the best Asuka


----------



## Pizzamorg

Another disappointing go home show, this one with a weirdly mean spirited ending in a match which would have been better with any kind of build at all.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Ember is just dreadful. I'm sure their match will be good on Saturday but I just couldn't possibly care less about it. 

Loved Heavy Machinery! Those boy can go!

Triple Threat was ok. Seemed like kind of an afterthought though. 

I'm digging Ohno's hard hitting style, despite his grotesque ring attire. Shame that Samson's best match in NXT is his last.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Ember Moon might be bland as a character but she is seggzy af.....and she can go in the ring. She'll always have a fan in me. *shrugs*


----------



## Algernon

Asuka's heel turn is going to waste because Ember has the charisma of a dish rag and wretched delivery. No chance that crowd boos Asuka. 

The PC loving/Indie, New Japan, TNA hating marks are finally justified in a pair of PC talents like Heavy Machinery. The way you people overrated Samson and Blake & Murphy was downright laughable. But these two hosses have tons of charisma and great chemistry. Their finisher is kind of meh and some of the shit is corny but thats what developmental is for. I would bring back TM61 as heels and have them fued with these guys. Im not sure the AOP/Heavy Machinery matches are going to deliver at this point. That match shouldn't happen until at least Takeover Brooklyn. 

Samson did a dreadful job of selling that loss, especially when you comapare it to Bo Dallas' exit from NXT.


----------



## BehindYou

Algernon said:


> The PC loving/Indie, New Japan, TNA hating marks are finally justified in a pair of PC talents like Heavy Machinery. The way you people overrated Samson and Blake & Murphy was downright laughable. But these two hosses have tons of charisma and great chemistry. Their finisher is kind of meh and some of the shit is corny but thats what developmental is for. I would bring back TM61 as heels and have them fued with these guys. Im not sure the AOP/Heavy Machinery matches are going to deliver at this point. That match shouldn't happen until at least Takeover Brooklyn.


 I don't remember anyone rating Blake And Murphy or Samson on these forums like ever....


----------



## Crasp

There's just something critically wrong with NXT's ability to build performers, angles, or shows these days. They're going to have to do something about that, and soon.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, as a surprise to no one, tonight's show was mostly recaps from Takeover. Peyton and Aaliyah was super short, like 3 minutes and they barely did anything. Peyton seems to start to get over though, maybe it was just the hot Takeover crowd but still roud. Heavy Machinery is fun, and they will become popular in no time. They did a different finisher, kinda silly but it looks devastating. And the Drifter as El Vagabondo had a nothing match with Oney, who won and he was kicked out of the arena again, that was hilarious.


----------



## Hell in a Cage

I'm completely willing to get behind an El Vagabondo push! You could see the crowd loved it, would be a hilarious angle to have kept going with!

Unfortunately this show just shows the depth isn't there in NXT at the moment, but gotta be excited for Heavy Machinery, and now fingers crossed the next gen of talent will start to emerge! That's what they desperately need!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

When Elias & Peyton were both over on this show


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> When Elias & Peyton were both over on this show


My girl Peyton getting those "Let's go Peyton" chants roud, I almost shed a tear


----------



## Flair Shot

That one move Peyton did in the ropes on the jobber she was facing made this weeks episode worth it. And El Vagabundo was pretty funny too, Nigel on commentary made that even better.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Elias Samson is amazing. One of the few bright sparks in NXT now along with Almas.


----------



## Old School Icons

For a post takeover NXT which is usually so throwaway, worth watching for Royce/Kay and my god my jaw dropped when I found out who El Vagabundo was! TWIST OF THE YEAR! :Rollins


----------



## Florat

Well, that was a fun show. I had more Heavy Machinery with a fun finisher which was cool. Then I had some Peyton & Billie which was great. And I got Oney Lorcan with The Drifter which was amazing as I really like Lorcan and overall, I'm surprising myself at liking so much of those talents, 2017 could be a good year^^

Also, it was fun to see Bobby Roode vs Shinsuke Nakamura this way, I really liked those alternate shots


----------



## Andre

Heavy Machinery's new finisher :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

Yeah, Heavy Machinery's new finisher is much better. Going with their gimmick I might replace their new black leather vests with those high visibility vests worn on work sites though. Even if it would be overkill of the gimmick, they're really over the top to begin with. 

Regarding the El Vagabundo unmasking - was that "security guard" the same woman who tried to keep Gronk from entering the ring after jumping the rails at WM?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

My girls Aliyah and Peyton only getting 3 minutes was a crime

HM's new finisher looks devastating, how is that Bollywood Boy's ribcage still intact?

Is Oney Lorcan's gimmick as the most bland, generic, nondescript wrestler ever to prove a point that ringwork alone can get you over? Because if so, he's failing miserably. 

Elias Samson was GOATing this episode and I'm glad he proved that his heat was not "go away" heat, which a lot of his haters swore was the case.


----------



## BehindYou

Can't believe they unmasked El Vaganbondo after one episode... could of been the WWE's Twin Peaks mystery wise.
Couldn't they have got like 4 huge security guys to remove him though?

Not just the finisher but Heavy MAchiner's entrance gear was top notch, that was ne wasn''t it? They looked great coming to the ring.


----------



## Crasp

Oh man... I love Ember, but that segment was some cheesey garbage.


----------



## SureUmm

No Broken Dreams....this shit hurts my feelings.


----------



## Mordecay

Crasp said:


> Oh man... I love Ember, but that segment was some cheesey garbage.


I thought she was supposed to be this badass mythical figure, not a crybaby lol


----------



## TD Stinger

I quite liked this episode. Everything had a purpose.

The opening segment, everything from the entrance to the match, was made to make Black and his finisher look deadly.

The DIY match was a way to get them a win while debuting and protecting a new monster.

The Riot vs. Kimber Lee match was a proper introduction to Riot and a good showcase for both women while continuing the Riot vs. Cross feud.

McIntyre vs. Lorcan was a helluva mach. McIntyre has truly grown leaps and bounds since leaving Lorcan is the best WWE enhancement talent they’ve got.

I didn’t mind the Ember Moon video. I actually would have loved it weren’t for a couple things. Mainly, if her name wasn’t Ember Moon and she didn’t wear fucking colored contacts like some kind of dark character when really she is just a regular girl who happens to wear colored contacts, for some reason.

And lastly, the Nakamura farwell was very well done and Nakamura spoke very well for himself. I guess it just comes down to whether you cared in the first place or not.


----------



## Crasp

Nice sendoff for Nak though. Although I couldn't help but feel bad for KENTA.


----------



## sailord

Big nak making fans cry with that​promo


----------



## Mordecay

It was a fairly decent episode of NXt, really short though, like 48 minutes or so, they could easily added 1 more match.

Black looks badass, and the kick was deadly, nicely done

DIY vs Myley and jobber was a nice introduction to Miley, who seems green still but the potential is there

Like I said before, I didn't liked the Ember video package, it just doesn't fit her character at all, she should be seeking revenge, not cry because her dream was broken. It was weird to say the least. 

The backstage segment with Peyton, Billie, Liv and Aaliyah was a little cringey I must say, Billie's reaction were too over the top for my taste, and too bad it wasn't Peyton the one "getting wet" :grin2:, in fact, to bad she didn't apperead at all.

Ruby and Kimber Lee was fine for what it was, Ruby needs a better finisher though and maybe this sounds bad, but I think they will be in NXT for a while, can't see them getting called up with Vince in charge

Drew vs Oney was awesome, it reminded me a bit of a Ciampa/Joe match last year, that also was 7-8 minutes long but all action, hard hitting. Oney is very good when they let him show it and Drew has improoved. I still miss the Future Shock DDT and, especially, the Broken Dreams theme though

Shinsuke's farewell was fine, not much to say about it. I still think Naka will suffer if he has to do long promos and I found a bit surprising that they edited Triple H appereance in the farewell, with the ego he has


----------



## Donnie

HOLY MOTHER OF CHRIST WHAT A MATCH. ***1/2
These two beat the piss out of one another and it goddamn amazing. It escalated perfectly and both were on fire from start to finish. Those slaps from Oney were :andre and that Claymore was SICK. I NEED a rematch. 

Great promo from Drew that sums him and his last 3 years up perfectly. He is the hardest working man in wrestling and he really did get better when he was let go, and he's back and better than ever. Can't wait for eventual matches with Hideo/Strong/Ohno/Roode/Dain. 

Black rules and he killed a man. All you need to know 


Dylan Miley is a scary, scary man. Can't wait for his monster push to begin. 

I really enjoyed the video with Ember it gave us some much needed insight to her character and motivation. The rematch with Asuka is going to be fantastic I can feel it

LOVED the backstage segment with the Mean Girls. Them filling on their phones makes it feel more real and helps get me invested into the story better. 

Liked that they gave Riot a quick promo before her match to give us some insight into her and why she's here. Good match as well. Can't wait for the match with Cross 

DAT NAKA GOODBYE :mj2


----------



## JustAName

Shinsuke Nakamura is a superstar, that is all


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

What happen to Oney at the end of that match with McIntyre? Looked like he got a good gash to his eyebrow area and he was bleeding a lot. They also showed Drews finisher at a weird angle making me think it was some kind of "sickining blow" that caused the cut and they didn't want us to see.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Why the fuck did they let McIntyre go in the first place?? An injury or some BS??

WWe is dumb.

Anyways, this was a good episode of NXT that gave me hope for the future. Black, Almas, McIntyre, Hero all jocking for position with Roode on top. 

Also, Nakamura can't even speak English that well and he can move a crowd and engage them better than than most of the top guys in WWe...definitely both of the lugs holding the main championships right now and definitely better than the golden boy. Good stuff.

Balor coming out and hugging him was great. They should make a buddy cop movie.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Lorcan is a mad man. Hopefully he's ok. I mean I've never seen the ref actually try to dress a wound in the ring before...

Drew was very impressive in his debut. To be honest I never really paid attention to him in WWE before. At first glance he has it all.


----------



## Donnie




----------



## Foley's Socko

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> What happen to Oney at the end of that match with McIntyre? Looked like he got a good gash to his eyebrow area and he was bleeding a lot. They also showed Drews finisher at a weird angle making me think it was some kind of "sickining blow" that caused the cut and they didn't want us to see.


He was bleeding before it, so it was probably the uppercut on the rope that Oney didnt seem like he was expecting


----------



## Not Lying

That was a great episode. 
Loved it all.


----------



## Dibil13

That Lorcan/McIntyre match:clap

Nakamura's English is solid. He'll never be able to cut the classic 10 minute promos that WWE love but he's competent enough that there's no need for a manager. He's definitely going to have an easier time on Smackdown than Asuka, who still struggles to say even a few short sentences.



Kink_Brawn said:


> Why the fuck did they let McIntyre go in the first place?? An injury or some BS??
> 
> WWe is dumb.
> 
> Anyways, this was a good episode of NXT that gave me hope for the future. Black, Almas, McIntyre, Hero all jocking for position with Roode on top.
> 
> Also, Nakamura can't even speak English that well and he can move a crowd and engage them better than than most of the top guys in WWe...definitely both of the lugs holding the main championships right now and definitely better than the golden boy. Good stuff.
> 
> Balor coming out and hugging him was great. They should make a buddy cop movie.


Drew was assaulted by his wife in the summer of 2010 and the rumour is that Vince lost all respect for him after that, didn't see him as a 'real man' anymore. Sure enough, his push died right around that time and he never recovered.


----------



## RiverFenix

Very fun show this week. Better than the spoilers read - you gotta gives the shows a chance. 

Aleister Black vs Hollis was great with Black just standing there stoic while Hollis bounced around calling Black to engage. And the kick was perfectly timed and placed. Great way to introduce the former Tommy End to the NXT/Full Sail Audience. Not sold on his entrance bit though - I'd rather he'd use the Gangrel entrance while he was sitting cross-legged rather than the lying flat rise. Don't think they'll change it though. Small nitpick anyways. 

Dylan Miley is a freak. Surprised they didn't gimmick his name though. Just so thick and wide. He should use Jeff Cobb's reverse body slam "Tour of the Islands" as his finisher. 





Ruby vs Kimber Lee was decent enough and advanced the Riot vs Cross storyline. 

I liked the Ember Moon video - I've accepted she's not some superpower/x-men gimmick, more regular person with a dramatic entrance. I mean no different than Balor or Black. 

I love Liv in glasses. Don't know why, but I do. 

Oney vs Drew was very good. Drew's music sucks though. Oney got more offense than I thought he would given it was Drew's return debut. Lorcan is going to fill the Dillinger role it seems - which is fine as that's probably where he's best suited and could get over with time put in with the crowd. Claymore Kick is better than his former double underhook DDT that Ambrose has since poached. Assuming he can do it safely 10x out of 10. Loved the bit where he was in the tree of woe with Lorcan looking for the double stomp and he just sat up and chucked Oney. 

Cute that Nak was really happy to see Balor.


----------



## ellthom

Great episode of NxT, Nice to see some returning and some fresh faces in NxT now, its official that all the old guard is gone. We have an entire new roster. 

They already have some great new women on the roster now, nice to see that division finally repairing itself. 

Wanna see more of Ruby Riot, showcase what she can do. 

Drew and Oney had a great stiff match. Glad the man is back doing what he should have been doing years ago in this company. Here's hope they don't fuck him up. I was a favourite back in 2009 and I will continue to follow him.

Not sure what they are doing with Ember Moon, I know I been quite critical of her, but I am glad they gave her that video package, she needs to build character and now they gave her some motivation so thats pretty cool. Hope they continue highlighting Ember Moon this way.

Also Dylan Miley is a beast. I look forward to seeing him again see what he does.


----------



## BehindYou

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dylan Miley is a freak. Surprised they didn't gimmick his name though. Just so thick and wide. He should use Jeff Cobb's reverse body slam "Tour of the Islands" as his finisher.


 I really liked his fallaway clutch powerslam anyway, it looked awesome and I've not seen it before.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I liked the Ember Moon video - I've accepted she's not some superpower/x-men gimmick, more regular person with a dramatic entrance. I mean no different than Balor or Black.


I'm going to have to disagree with you there. Black comes out with a dark entrance. But he also acts the part. He is a calm, stoic badass and that's what he's shown so far. He's playing the character during and after the entrance. And with Balor, he only brought out his darker side for big matches. The explanation for his transformation was/is kind of shoddy but again, he only does it everyone once in awhile.

With Ember, any intrigue of the potential character dies after the entrance. After that she's just one of the girls who happens to be really talented. I would rather they would have just introduced her as just a regular woman. I would actually be more invested in her right now.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I liked the episode. It seems like a new beginning has arrived for NXT as alot of people got called up to the main roster and there's so many new faces now.

Drew McIntyre/Lorcan was a great match. Very hard hitting. 

Ember is getting some Character

DIY got a win in which was needed after Takeover.

Nak's goodbye was great. I enjoyed watching him. Loved that all of NXT came out and claped for him.

Can't wait for the Steel Cage match Between Tye and Eric. I hope that Tye gets a win here.


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Someone please make a gif of Gargano dancing and singing to Nakamura's theme :lmao


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. Isolated I wasn’t a huge fan of the new NXT theme but in context I love it.

I actually thought it was a pretty great episode of NXT too, this week. Not a whole lot of great wrestling – although wow that Lorcan/McIntrye match was INCREDIBLE and out of nowhere seemingly. I love how Lorcan has a more prominent role on NXT these days he’s so damn good. Yeah he basically just puts people over but man DOES HE. Wow – but when the brand split happened last year it really dealt a massive blow to NXT dropping it into a slump it never seemed to quite recover from in my mind. 

(And I mean it was to the detriment of the main roster too as we have talent on there who were really called up years too early but that is a discussion for a different time). 

Getting back on track this episode just makes me feel that NXT is making a more conscious effort to not let itself be crippled by talent moving on this time and while you could argue that it’s problematic that rather than using home grown talent they’re pillaging the indies or recalling talent they previously got rid of, you can’t really deny the results. 

I’m probably more excited for the future of NXT than anything on the Main Roster right now, if I’m honest.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Drew may be the most 'the look' guy in the company now lol. + He is freaking talented. His history aside (which he gonna erase that with NXT), you can put the world title on him right now. 

I just hope that one day they will book that angle between Drew and VKM.


----------



## Bearodactyl

"Broken Rollins" chants :bearo

Addendum: Full on inflicting damage McIntyre is my favorite McIntyre. Like his Elimination Chamber match. Like this match.
Good stuff.

Second addendum: I'm sorry but if that doesn't at least to some extent silence the "Shinsuke can't do promos" crowd then I'm not sure what will. Heartfelt, eloquent, to the point, easy working of the crowd (sure it's the nxt crowd but still, that stuff is rubbing off) and easily understandable as well. He should have zero problem with communicating with the crowd on the main roster. None.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mugging of Cena said:


> Lorcan is a mad man. Hopefully he's ok. I mean I've never seen the ref actually try to dress a wound in the ring before...


Well if any ref was going to be the first it would be Drake Weurtz given he used to glue himself together mid-death match...


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I really enjoyed most segments this week. Welcome to the new era.

The Alastair Black squash was great, will they continue to push him like this....just kicking jobbers in the head in under a minute?

What looked on paper to be a routine squash for DIY ended up showing us a new monster. Loved after the match when Ciampa was going to charge the corner where Myley was getting back on the apron and thought better of it.

Rubys character has finally been fleshed out a bit, I'm guessing her and Cross will finally have a blowoff match on TV....wouldn't like to see it on a Takeover though, not an arena one anyway.

The backstage segment with the Aussie girls was fun in spite of Billie's OTT reaction and it looking to build to match 372 of Liv and Aaliyah vs Billie and Peyton.

Ok, the Ember promo was a bit off key for her character but nice to see NXT doing different styles of promos.

Lorcan vs. Galloway, wow such a fun TV match. Really loved the spot where Drew was hanging upside down in the corner, sat up and belly-to-bellyed Lorcan. 

Naka's farewell got me in the feels, that's the most promo time he's had so far and gives me some hope he won't totally stink the mic on SD, thus placing seeds of doubt in Vince and Dunn. Even though Naka joined after Asuka, his English seems much better. When Asuka was being interviewed over WM weekend, still had a translator on hand.

While the new theme still hasn't grown on me yet, generally more optimistic for the next six months - a year of NXT. Tag division needs work though, just AOP, DIY and Heavy Machinery at the moment? TM61 still some way off returning.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I always forget to share my thoughts each week.

I'm so stoked we're finally seeing dylan miley. he's been on my radar for the last couple years.

LOVED the mcintyre/lorcan match.

the small amount of ruby/kimberly "we don't have a name for her yet" match we got was fun.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Donnie said:


>


I loved this so much.

very curious to see where his character goes from here.


----------



## elo

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> *Drew may be the most 'the look' guy in the company now lol.* + He is freaking talented. His history aside (which he gonna erase that with NXT), you can put the world title on him right now.
> 
> I just hope that one day they will book that angle between Drew and VKM.


Yeap, if Vince was watching NXT he probably dropped his dacks when he saw the shape Drew was in - easily a top 3 look in the company, the women in Full Sail were losing their fucking minds, guy is a legit killer in the ring too. Package him right and there's $$$ in Drew.


----------



## Erik.

Whaaaaat? Dylan Miley finally debuted!?

How was he? I heard the WWE have HIGH hopes for him. I remember when Owens, Balor, Sasha were all bigging him up on social media saying how he is very natural on the microphone and I know the dude absolutely loves the business. 

I might have to start watching NXT again


----------



## THANOS

Erik. said:


> Whaaaaat? Dylan Miley finally debuted!?
> 
> How was he? I heard the WWE have HIGH hopes for him. I remember when Owens, Balor, Sasha were all bigging him up on social media saying how he is very natural on the microphone and I know the dude absolutely loves the business.
> 
> I might have to start watching NXT again


He looked like a savage beast and ultra strong. He palm-lifted his opponent by his skull, from the mat, for a choke slam, twice :lol.

He looks freakish. I'm excited to hear his mic work!


----------



## Erik.

THANOS said:


> He looked like a savage beast and ultra strong. He palm-lifted his opponent by his skull, from the mat, for a choke slam, twice :lol.
> 
> He looks freakish. I'm excited to hear his mic work!


It's these type of talents that get me most excited to be honest.

The guys who hadn't got the independent experience and the endless YouTube videos. These guys who have literally been snapped up due to either looking like a star or possessing athletic ability. Because you really don't know what to expect? How quick can they pick up the wrestling? How good are they on the mic?

It looks like they're going with some sort of bipolar gimmick with him? :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

Erik. said:


> It's these type of talents that get me most excited to be honest.
> 
> The guys who hadn't got the independent experience and the endless YouTube videos. These guys who have literally been snapped up due to either looking like a star or possessing athletic ability. Because you really don't know what to expect? How quick can they pick up the wrestling? How good are they on the mic?
> 
> *It looks like they're going with some sort of bipolar gimmick with him?* :lol


Not sure bipolar is the word you're looking for here. Maybe anger management issues?


----------



## Erik.

Bearodactyl said:


> Not sure bipolar is the word you're looking for here. Maybe anger management issues?


I guess we'll see as the weeks roll on.


----------



## The Tempest

So y'all are telling me this episode felt developmental-ish? :mj


----------



## Pizzamorg

I dunno how I missed that they've added all that NXT content from 2012 to now on The Network. Last I checked they only had a couple of episodes but now it looks like they have everything? I've wanted to see this in non potato quality for long. Figured I'd start just watching all the way through from July 25 2012 to now, why the hell not haha.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched one of those “classic” NXT episodes from July 2012. I’m all about William Regal being a massive perv on commentary. Those clips from Raw 1000 looked awesome, as well. 

it is a weird experience in hindsight. Seeing all these wrestlers presented in different packages than we may know them as or familiar gimmicks but played by different wrestlers, talked about as the “future stars of the WWE” when in reality we know so few have actually made it. In fact some of the people they’re pushing as top guys here have been so irrelevant for so long it feels like you’re in some kind of alternate universe. Probably the most successful people here are the ones who actually left (or were shoved) NXT to make a name for themselves on the indies but then that causes more craziness as a lot of the roster displayed here in 2012 is the same as in 2017 again in NXT, I guess because WWE came crawling back. 

It’s just a shock when you get to look back and realise how remarkably few stars WWE made from NXT. Is the Nexus to blame? It all just makes WWE look very bad but I’m grateful I have the opportunity to watch the beginnings of probably the best brand in the WWE umbrella. I guess it also makes you realise that as slow moving as WWE may feel in real time, a lot of stuff does actually happen in this company and the ramifications can be felt throughout the wrestling world, it’s just easier to see that bigger picture in hindsight. 

Not a lot to talk about in terms of individual matches on this episode but McIntyre and Rollins work a pretty good main event. Not as good as McIntyre’s redebut against Oney Lorcan (what a match!) but still very solid. Just a shame about the ad breaks mid match, what the fuck is that shit about?


----------



## V-Trigger

Looks like they are going to push Drew AF :lol


----------



## Crasp

It's just nice to see that Almas even made it onto the banner.


----------



## ellthom

BrotherNero said:


> Looks like they are going to push Drew AF :lol


I would like Roode to have a feud with someone else before they have him lose to Drew. 

Roode needs another opponent to win against while Drew needs to rebuild himself again. Give Drew a feud with someone else maybe have him be the one that beats Sanity before facing Roode.

They you have two guys ready to go.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched the first two episodes of August 2012 on NXT, Which kicks off the Gold Rush tournament and also has Big E making his debut, he was seriously awesome before the New Day, huh? 

There is so much to talk about during this tournament already and yet so little all at the same time. It’s just so hard to get invested in a tournament where you know almost all the wrestlers here will either be jobbing or not even with the company anymore. Some in just a few months time from now.

Like during his match against Justin Gabriel then go on and on about McGillicutty, how good and special he is and all of his heritage. They seem so sure he is the future of WWE. Then, about two or three years later, now Curtis Axel, he is a nobody. Has he even been on TV in the last 12 months? I guess he did get a push about a year after this but does anyone even remember his run as IC Champ? I sure as fuck didn’t, I had to google it and by all regards it wasn't even a colossal failure, just so utterly flat they gave up on it. Justin Gabriel on the other hand may not be in WWE anymore but he seems in a much better place than Axel, killing it on Lucha Underground right now as PJ Black.

But like I say, this stretches everywhere, Bo Dallas and Jinder Mahal may not exactly be positioned as “the future” in quite the same way but they are part of this inaugural Gold Rush tournament so that gives you an idea of what WWE thought of them at the time. And sure, both have had presences on the main roster, apparently Mahal is up for a big push even with him clearly being unsafe to work with but that seems more out of necessity. More importantly, how much of actually memorable merit has either man done on the main roster? 

Probably the best match out of these three NXT shows so far wasn’t even a tournament match but Kassius Ohno’s original debut against CJ Parker. Ohno is in much better shape here than in this current run. CJ Parker made the right decision going to NJPW but he puts over Ohno well here, as Ohno basically just completely destroys him. The rolling forearm thing to the back of the head/neck he uses to finish CJ Parker off with is awesome. Has he used that since coming back? If no, is that because it was the move that retired that Steamboat kid just a few months later?


----------



## Mordecay

Apparently nobody watched NXT tonight lol. It was fine, not as good as last week. Roode was good cutting a promo on Shinsule's call up saying it was he didn't want to face him anymore until Hideo interrupted him and did the GTS. Fine segment. Almas vs a jobber was that, a 3 minutes match preparing the match for next week against Drew. All the womens division (except Ember and Nikki) putting over Asuka (again) but saying they after her since she is too overconfident now and that could be her demise. Then a tag match between Billie and Peyton vs Aaliyah and Liv, crowd was dead for this one, they popped a little bit when Peyton entered but that's it. Another 3 minutes match and this wasn't good, don't know what Billie and Peyton were doing at the end after they lose but it looked ridiculous


















The cage match was fine, crowd was into it, a lot of outside interference and Tye escaped to win the match, which was a fine analogy for his last match in NXT


----------



## Crasp

I watched it this morning. Was going to watch it last night but changed my mind. OK episode. From the looks of the women's tag, it seemed like there was a cut at the end of the near fall after the spin kick to Alliyah. Seemed like Liv was supposed to break the count but missed her cue, so they just made a cut in the edit to make it look more like a 2-count.


----------



## Donnie

DONNIE'S THOUGHTS (you know you love it)


Very good promo from Roode. Dude knows how to get heat and how to make sure the crowd hates him after his song ends. Hideo's music hitting made me :mark: and I LOVED how he stared Roode down before he slapped the shit out of him. Also, FUCK YEAH HE HAS HIS GTS BACK roud Hopefully he wins the belt and sends Roode to the ME

Tranquillo Cien is my dude and I love everything about him. The match with Drew is going to blow the roof off I just know it

Speaking of the roof coming off, Jake and Master Bates are going to do just that next week. VERY happy the UK guys are getting showcased before the show debuts next month. Ps. PETER Is still a cunt 

Love all the women wanting to be the one to take down the queen. I assume the winner of the women's tournament will be the one to do it. No spoilers, but I think it will be the newest addition to the roster 

Really fun main event from start to finish. EY has never been one of my dudes but he's grown on me these last few months and I enjoyed him a lot tonight. Him bleeding really added to the match. And the Sanity/TEAM TYE'S FRIENDS brawl was great. Dain is a fucking beast and I NEED the Ohno match :done 

As for the winner all I can say is thankyou Tye for making me a fan for life. You're the Perfect 10 roud


----------



## T0M

Yeah, Andrade Almas is a fucking beast and I really hope they push this angle where he is this party animal / pro-wrestler. The guy is legit in the ring as well. I absolutely love watching him right now.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

The cage match well exceeded my expectations but what can I say I'm a sucker for blood. Pretty uneventful episode other than that. Next week should be good though with Cien vs Ohno and Gallagher vs Bate.


----------



## Pizzamorg

While I’m sure both were just happy accidents and aren’t reflective on change in WWE, these last two weeks have reminded us how much a little bit of claret can make a good match into a GREAT match. 

Last week Orcan and McIntyre worked a wonderfully stiff, back and forth, slobberknocker but it was basically just a contextless exhibition match at the end of the day until McIntyre left Orcan a broken, bloody, heap on the floor and suddenly the whole damn game changed. McIntyre has a arrived, motherfuckers. 

And the same can be said for this match, too. Like the Joe/Balor cage match, Dillingr/Young had far too many escape attempts, after months of fiery build they finally got themselves locked into a cage. No breathing space, no interference. You think it’d be an all out war to settle the score which neither match delivered in execution. 

Or at least Dillinger/Young didn’t deliver that until Young stood atop the cage, his face a claret mask, he could escape but he launched himself once more into the fray with that hellacious elbow drop and I was all in at that point. The symbolism that followed with Sanity being locked away, a bloodied Young contrasted to Dillinger raised high celebrating with the 10 Chants… just hell fucking yeah. Thank you Dillinger.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Cien Almas was a good squash. 

The Women's match was alright too.

The cage match was the best part of the show IMO. Tye finally getting a win was a very nice cap off to his time in NXT. Tye has made me a fan for life. Perfect 10!


----------



## december_blue

Now that's what I'm talking about. Roddy Strong push incoming.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857388845389627392


----------



## Mordecay

december_blue said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about. Roddy Strong push incoming.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857388845389627392


Don't check the spoilers then lol

Highlight of the night was Roddy video package, that thing went really dark really fast. He has an interesting backstory and adds a lot to him who, until this point, was the personification of "vainilla midget"

Ruby and Nikki fighting each other all over the place was fine, nothing special. Asuka's reaction to the battle royal for the n1 contendership was hilarious.

I was hoping for a good match between Andrade and Drew, but it was a glorified squash and they are trying to make Andrade into a ladies man, not sure how that will turn out

Black vs Reeves, another squash, Black reminds me a bit of Jeff Hardy, an enigmatic charisma.

I also was expecting a good match between Bate and Gallagher, but it was 10 minutes long, don't know if they edited or not, but the finish felt rushed.

And honestly I hope they start to tape in other locations, I know that the prodcut hasn't been the most exciting in the past few months, but they could try to make more noise, Full Sail have been really quiet last few tapings


----------



## Mugging of Cena

This was the best episode in a while. Wish the Drew/Cien match was longer but it was hard hitting as expected. :mark: Roddy FINALLY gets interesting, at the expense of him having a horrifying childhood.  Ruby and Nicky were tearing shit up with some really hard shots. And a really fun exhibition between Bate and Galagher.


----------



## T0M

Yeah, I wasn't impressed at all with that Drew - Almas match. It deserved a lot more time than that and Almas' recent work deserves a lot better than a quick defeat at the start of the show. Him getting into a car full of women and ignoring the interviewer was great, though. What a hero.

The Strong video package was very nicely done and went a lot deeper than I was expecting.

The main event was pretty decent and this was my first time watching Bate and I was impressed. The little bastard is only 20 years old as well so he's got a good future ahead of him, I think. 

Good episode overall.


----------



## JustAName

Mordecay said:


> I was hoping for a good match between Andrade and Drew, but it was a glorified squash and they are trying to make Andrade into a ladies man, not sure how that will turn out


I think they are using this as an excuse for him being a jobber to put others over, that it's not about his talent or ability, but his lifestyle that is ruining his career, which imo should eventually lead to a massive push, he is just far to talented to be wasted as enhancement talent only. I think if they intended im to be that, they wouldn't give him the "distraction" storyline and keep mentioning how his main focus isn't on what happens in the ring or wins and losses. Clever booking imo


----------



## coreysamson

JustAName said:


> I think they are using this as an excuse for him being a jobber to put others over, that it's not about his talent or ability, but his lifestyle that is ruining his career, which imo should eventually lead to a massive push, he is just far to talented to be wasted as enhancement talent only. I think if they intended im to be that, they wouldn't give him the "distraction" storyline and keep mentioning how his main focus isn't on what happens in the ring or wins and losses. Clever booking imo


I must say that I am fascinated by this concept and I feel that the ladies man Mexican playboy gimmick is a good fit for heel Andrade. It also helps give him personality.


----------



## Razgriz

J/C, Bray Wyatt doesn't look as nearly out of place as he used to even a couple of years ago.

I'm liking that they're letting darker characters or characters who have an edge to them back on TV.


----------



## jacobrgroman

good episode.

great bate/gallagher title bout and loving this riot/cross feud. hopefully we'll get to see them in an actual match soon.

and I wanna see a longer aca/mcintyre match.


----------



## Crasp

Wasn't particularly impressed by this episode really. Feel like the past few weeks were a lot better.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Enjoyed Black's squash, Drew and the main event between Jack and Tyler was very good. And I think they're going a good direction with Roderick Strong too.

Absolutely loathe Ruby Riot and Nikki Cross. Brawling? Boring.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I kinda want to see Andrade have some kind of interactions with the women's division too. Like maybe the Iconic Duo or something to that effect.


----------



## RiverFenix

I dug this week - NXT seems to be on a bit of a role and finding their footing again. 

I like Nikki/Ruby right now because it's something different for the Women's Division. Execution might be lacking at times, but overall I like it. A secondary non-title feud that can hold interest is a good thing. 

Drew has it. He always did really. He just got burnt out and jaded in his last wwe run. But he's the total package right now with a top guy presence about him now. He's a bit more rugged and menacing now which will help him once he gets to the main roster. Sky is the limit for him. He and Andrade had a solid little match, would have liked to see it a little longer - but good for what it was. I'm glad they're making Cien Almas' losing part of an angle where he's the party boy lacking focus - which means bring in a manager to get him focused and tie a rocket to his back. 

I could be wrong but I hear the original McIntyre entrance song tune being played by the bag pipes at the beginning of his new music. I think the bookers are setting up a big Takerover entrance for Drew similar to Nak's with the violinists, except he'll have bag pipers. He needs a new Tron though, as the current one is the old one and keeps reminding me about the music that was. 

Aleister Black vs Kona Reeves did exactly what it was supposed to. Black is going to be a star. He's like the (Demon) Balor replacement with entrance and his presence. Blxck Mass looks positively killer as a finisher as well and so far it's been sold really well. I still don't like the set up of lifting his downed opponents with the foot under the chin bit - it's wholly impractical to be able to raise them to standing. If it was just to raise them to kneeling for a move it would be much better. So keep it, but not to set up the finisher. Use if mid match for a running knee or even to set up his Dragon Sleeper submission finisher he used in the indies. 

I'd like to see Kona Reeves start winning some matches. I might put him into a tag team actually. Maybe with No Way Jose. I know one is Dominican and the other from Hawaii but they can have that Island Paradise lifestyle in common or something. NWJ is too goofy for his own good and Reeves could maybe "serious" him up a bit, while still being a odd couple pairing of the fun loving Jose and the intense Reeves. 

Jack Gallagher vs Tyler Bate was very good. Reminded me a lot of the CW tournament matches with ZSJ. I love Jackie Boy's headbutts. Crazy how young Bate is and he's so good already - just too bad he's really short as it limits his ceiling. I love how Dunne always looks like a miserable prick. Dunne and Bate are both good enough to be NXT mainstays but are needed for the UK Promotion right now I guess.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I dug this week - NXT seems to be on a bit of a role and finding their footing again.
> 
> I like Nikki/Ruby right now because it's something different for the Women's Division. Execution might be lacking at times, but overall I like it. A secondary non-title feud that can hold interest is a good thing.
> 
> Drew has it. He always did really. He just got burnt out and jaded in his last wwe run. But he's the total package right now with a top guy presence about him now. He's a bit more rugged and menacing now which will help him once he gets to the main roster. Sky is the limit for him. He and Andrade had a solid little match, would have liked to see it a little longer - but good for what it was. I'm glad they're making Cien Almas' losing part of an angle where he's the party boy lacking focus - which means bring in a manager to get him focused and tie a rocket to his back.
> 
> I could be wrong but I hear the original McIntyre entrance song tune being played by the bag pipes at the beginning of his new music. I think the bookers are setting up a big Takerover entrance for Drew similar to Nak's with the violinists, except he'll have bag pipers. He needs a new Tron though, as the current one is the old one and keeps reminding me about the music that was.
> 
> Aleister Black vs Kona Reeves did exactly what it was supposed to. Black is going to be a star. He's like the (Demon) Balor replacement with entrance and his presence. Blxck Mass looks positively killer as a finisher as well and so far it's been sold really well. I still don't like the set up of lifting his downed opponents with the foot under the chin bit - it's wholly impractical to be able to raise them to standing. If it was just to raise them to kneeling for a move it would be much better. So keep it, but not to set up the finisher. Use if mid match for a running knee or even to set up his Dragon Sleeper submission finisher he used in the indies.
> 
> I'd like to see Kona Reeves start winning some matches. I might put him into a tag team actually. Maybe with No Way Jose. I know one is Dominican and the other from Hawaii but they can have that Island Paradise lifestyle in common or something. NWJ is too goofy for his own good and Reeves could maybe "serious" him up a bit, while still being a odd couple pairing of the fun loving Jose and the intense Reeves.
> 
> Jack Gallagher vs Tyler Bate was very good. Reminded me a lot of the CW tournament matches with ZSJ. I love Jackie Boy's headbutts. Crazy how young Bate is and he's so good already - just too bad he's really short as it limits his ceiling. I love how Dunne always looks like a miserable prick. Dunne and Bate are both good enough to be NXT mainstays but are needed for the UK Promotion right now I guess.


I really like the way you think


----------



## Mr. I

See that's the sort of smart thing NXT used to do all the time, taking a fact of booking and using it for a storyline. Almas has been losing to big name newcomers for the last while, because he's a good wrestler who can have a nice match with said newcomers and won't look too weak in defeat, and he's not massively over so it doesn't matter that much. Obviously you can't do that forever, either he has to drop down the card, or you have to start pushing him again.

Now they're taking that and actually making it into a storyline where his head's not in the game and that's why he's losing so much. Presumably something or someone will get him back on track, at which point he starts a new push.


----------



## Dibil13

Drew is being built as a killer and he definitely looks the part. Whether it's Roode or Itami he eventually faces for the title it'll be a very good match.


----------



## Florat

TNA did so much good to Drew McIntyre. I don't remember how he was in WWE before but it's incredible how above everybody he looks and feels. I don't know if I got that feeling from any NXT newcomers before but he is money, he have to be one of the major players in the years that comes especially as he is only 31.

This Aleistar Black also looks good, not so sure about how well he could do in the future but for the moment, I'm really liking what I am seeing from him, he is interesting and could be really entertaining in a feud.

But this woman feud... Ruby Riot isn't interesting me at all and her angry face looked stupid as for Nikki, she improved since she came in but I still wished she would tone down her " craziness " as she actually looks cool when she's not doing it but the potential is there for them and can grow

However, why is there a random UK Title match ? Did they had a Number One Contender match on the network or something like that ? Because it's really awkward to just have that here


----------



## DoubtGin

Heavy Machinery is pretty cool.

those food-related puns tho :lmao


----------



## Huggerlover

I'm liking heel Asuka, hahaha. I just wish Peyton and Billie hadn't been both eliminated by Ember.


----------



## THANOS

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I dug this week - NXT seems to be on a bit of a role and finding their footing again.
> 
> I like Nikki/Ruby right now because it's something different for the Women's Division. Execution might be lacking at times, but overall I like it. A secondary non-title feud that can hold interest is a good thing.
> 
> Drew has it. He always did really. He just got burnt out and jaded in his last wwe run. But he's the total package right now with a top guy presence about him now. He's a bit more rugged and menacing now which will help him once he gets to the main roster. Sky is the limit for him. He and Andrade had a solid little match, would have liked to see it a little longer - but good for what it was. I'm glad they're making Cien Almas' losing part of an angle where he's the party boy lacking focus - which means bring in a manager to get him focused and tie a rocket to his back.
> 
> I could be wrong but I hear the original McIntyre entrance song tune being played by the bag pipes at the beginning of his new music. I think the bookers are setting up a big Takerover entrance for Drew similar to Nak's with the violinists, except he'll have bag pipers. He needs a new Tron though, as the current one is the old one and keeps reminding me about the music that was.
> 
> Aleister Black vs Kona Reeves did exactly what it was supposed to. *Black is going to be a star. He's like the (Demon) Balor replacement with entrance and his presence.* Blxck Mass looks positively killer as a finisher as well and so far it's been sold really well. I still don't like the set up of lifting his downed opponents with the foot under the chin bit - it's wholly impractical to be able to raise them to standing. If it was just to raise them to kneeling for a move it would be much better. So keep it, but not to set up the finisher. Use if mid match for a running knee or even to set up his Dragon Sleeper submission finisher he used in the indies.
> 
> I'd like to see Kona Reeves start winning some matches. I might put him into a tag team actually. Maybe with No Way Jose. I know one is Dominican and the other from Hawaii but they can have that Island Paradise lifestyle in common or something. NWJ is too goofy for his own good and Reeves could maybe "serious" him up a bit, while still being a odd couple pairing of the fun loving Jose and the intense Reeves.
> 
> Jack Gallagher vs Tyler Bate was very good. Reminded me a lot of the CW tournament matches with ZSJ. I love Jackie Boy's headbutts. Crazy how young Bate is and he's so good already - just too bad he's really short as it limits his ceiling. I love how Dunne always looks like a miserable prick. Dunne and Bate are both good enough to be NXT mainstays but are needed for the UK Promotion right now I guess.


Great post bro, as usual :clap!! The only thing I want to add is that the difference between Black and Balor is that Black is fantastic on the mic, he just hasn't been able to show it yet.


----------



## TD Stinger

Heavy Machinery is awesome. Can't see Heavy Machinery vs. AOP not being the Brooklyn title match.

For God's sake Itami, you look great, now please stay healthy.

Unless I missed something, they didn't make a big deal out of Candice's cameo, which was dissapointing. At the very least, it would have meant more when Iconic eliminated her.

Ember came out without the contact or the elaborate entrance this time so it seems like they are downplaying her gimmick. Good. The problem with Ember since debuting is not her talent, it's that they portrayed her as the "supernatural" figure and past the entrance she acts like another one of the girls. Downplaying in this case is a good idea. And you can still keep the contacts and the elaborate entrance for big shows, ala Finn Balor.

The battle royal was a good glimpse into the talent they currently have. And as battle royal go, it had some good action. They could have edited out the announcement of the title match so I'm hopeful that means Ember can still be in the match at Takeover Chicago.


----------



## Mordecay

I am not liking this squash after squash NXT has become as of late, I get you have to build up your new talent, but it gets boring only having 3 minutes matches.

Back to my review, it was a cool Heavy Machinery squash, both guys have charisma, I just hope they don't push it too much and just become a comedy act. 

Dain vs Burch, what you expect, Burch got more offense than I thought he would though

DIY interview, nothing special

Itami vs Kona Reeves. I feel bad for Itami, I want to care about him but I'm just past that point and squash matches won't help him accomplish that. GTS is still over though

2nd part of the Roddy video packages, it was nice, but not as good as the first one. Showed him as a family man and a new dad, but he still needs something, something is missing

The Womens Battle Royal, what can I say? It wasn't pretty, and I found the reactions for the girls pretty interesting. Ruby was somewhat over, Ember was over but not as much as I expected after her Takeover match, Candice was over, Billie got good heat when she eliminated her. The rest of the girls, not so much. I found a bit strange the reaction for Aaliyah's elimination, people were thanking Nikki for that, that's not good. Similar was the case with Liv's elimination, no Thank you chants this time, but people cheered for it. Peyton and Billie were good working together to try to stay alive in the match, saving each other and eliminating people, but, as always, they both were eliminated by Ember, which made me mad and probably 2 or 3 people on the crowd lol. It came down to 3 women: Ruby, Ember and Nikki, they were fighting each other but again Ember got the upper hand on both of them until Asuka destroyed them, she sent Ember flying (they used a camera trick to avoid showing how stupid that spot looked) and Asuka got a big pop for that. Regal came out and said that the match at Takeover will be a Fatal 4 Way between the 3 women remaining and Asuka. It probably is gonna top the previous Fatal 4 Way if I am honest, I just don't know why they couldn't have 2 separate matches with Nikki and Ruby and Ember vs Asuka. 

All and all, below average episode of NXT this week


----------



## Mad Max

Since when can battle royals end via disqualification? :aries2


----------



## T0M

The Battle Royal made me think NXT's women's division is in a terrible shape right now. I don't know what Ember Moon is at all, Ruby Riot looks like a heroin addict and I find Nikki Cross extremely cringeworthy in her current role. Billie Kay and Peyton Royce are genuinely entertaining and have great looks as well which makes it a shame that Asuka is a heel now because it basically rules them out of contention for a while.

The rest of the entrants I either didn't know or knew so little about that I didn't care for them. 

The rest of the show was quite poor, I thought. The Heavy Machinery squash was fun but the Killian Dain squash did nothing and Hideo Itami is a lost cause for me at this point. I just don't think he's going to make it. Kona Reeves is an interesting looking guy, though. I wonder if they'll do more with him down the road as he had that little segment with Roode and got some good offense in on Itami. He reminds me visually of a very young Rocky Maivia.


----------



## Dibil13

Highlight of the main event:lol


----------



## Crasp

I don'r know why they even needed to do a battle royal in the first place other than some arbitrary way to make the title match a multi-person match. Ember was more or less owed a rematch due to the finnish of the last match, and if they wanted a couple of other people in the match there are better ways to go about it.

Pretty weak episode overall. Even slightly worse than last week.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol why does the crowd suddenly despise Aliyah? I heard a pretty good lot of boo's when Aliyah eliminated someone and when Nikki Cross eliminated her the crowd began chanting "Thank you Nikki". I mean granted shes not that good but did she do something to piss the fans off? 

I personally don't give enough of a shit about Aliyah to give her heat as i would expect the same from the Fullsail fans. Shes not Eva Marie bad in the ring and she really hasn't even cut a promo, so i just found it weird shes getting heat.

On another note whats his name from Heavy machinery, Otis Dozavic? whatever his name is, he needs to tone it down a bit, he just looks way too cartoony and over the top with his mannerisms and the way he acts, he looks downright goofy sometimes with his arms all arched out with his chest puffed out making the goofy pop eye faces.

I mean look at this guy


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

“ROH is where pure wrestlers shine”. These Roderick Strong video packages are incredible?! Not only are they deeply emotional and really make you care about Roddy but they break all the rules and that is GLORIOUS. 

Interesting this has lead to a number one contenders match against another person they are heavily pushing, I can’t really guess who they’d have go over between them? Maybe Roddy just on the fact that Itami appears to be a liability? 

But do we see Roddy taking the title off of Roode? I’m guessing he’s more of a chase guy given how they’ve positioned him in those video packages and I’d be okay with that, a chase like that could take both guys to the next level. 

Either way, I’m hype. Itami and Strong should put on a good match next week whatever happens. 

Speaking of the Main Event of NXT. It was kinda awful but it is also nice to know they have so much female talent on standby, the main roster women’s divisions are so damn thin, they really need to work into overdrive and get that talent through the developmental machine and out onto the main stage. 

Asuka’s appearance was kinda fun though, I don’t like Asuka at all but she looks like such a geek and all that shitty dancing yet she threw Ember Moon across the damn room and that was awesome.


----------



## Old School Icons

Asuka's natural journey to becoming an arrogant bitch who believes her own hype after being undefeated for so long continues along nicely.

Although the main event was a bit of a mess, they didn't really allow any of the potential contenders to shine. Its even more obvious that Ember f**ked up given the camera work, lets hope she didn't Itami her way out of contention for too long.


----------



## Tommy-V

They didn't show Candice's entrance :fuckthis


----------



## SAMCRO

Tommy-V said:


> They didn't show Candice's entrance :fuckthis


Yeah that kinda irked me as well, she was one of the more well known female talents on the indies for years, she finally steps in WWE and they have her first appearance as an extra body in a cluster fuck battle royal with no spotlight at all.


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> I don'r know why they even needed to do a battle royal in the first place other than some arbitrary way to make the title match a multi-person match. Ember was more or less owed a rematch due to the finnish of the last match, and if they wanted a couple of other people in the match there are better ways to go about it.
> 
> Pretty weak episode overall. Even slightly worse than last week.


I actually liked this episode a lot but that's just me. I liked the Dain squash. I liked the Heavy Machinery squash. I liked the promo afterwards. I liked the Itami squash.

Now, I know some people don't like squash or at least the quantity of them. But even when NXT was it's peak, there squash matches all the time and they are important.

And as to why they didn't just give Ember a one on one rematch, to me I think they're just holding off their next one on one until Brooklyn.

I do have one complaint however. They had practically every available woman in that battle royal. So I ask you, where the hell was Mandy freakin' Rose?


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I don't really mind the squashes too terribly but NXT usually has at least a good main event. That was not the case last night. That women's battle royal was fucking atrocious.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

TD Stinger said:


> I do have one complaint however. They had practically every available woman in that battle royal. So I ask you, where the hell was Mandy freakin' Rose?


Oh shit, well spotted. I can't believe that slipped my mind considering how much I like her.

We can only hope it's because they have really big plans for her and didn't want her to be "just another body" out there.


----------



## Crasp

TD Stinger said:


> I actually liked this episode a lot but that's just me. I liked the Dain squash. I liked the Heavy Machinery squash. I liked the promo afterwards. I liked the Itami squash.
> 
> Now, I know some people don't like squash or at least the quantity of them. But even when NXT was it's peak, there squash matches all the time and they are important.
> 
> And as to why they didn't just give Ember a one on one rematch, to me I think they're just holding off their next one on one until Brooklyn.
> 
> I do have one complaint however. They had practically every available woman in that battle royal. So I ask you, where the hell was Mandy freakin' Rose?


Oh I don't mind them doing a 4-way instead of a one-on-one at all. It seems like Asuka's probably going to drop the title in the 4-way and then get her rematch at Brooklyn. I just think the battle royal was a weak way to get there.

And yeah I thought the exact same thing about Mandy


----------



## Huggerlover

Dibil13 said:


> Highlight of the main event:lol


Best part of the night, hahaha


----------



## Razgriz

DoubtGin said:


> those food-related puns tho :lmao


Hoping to god that "Steaks and Weights" gets over because that's a fucking beefy catchphrase. And I would love to see those shirts get made.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The Rodrick Strong segment did it's job: Make me care about him. I'm in his corner now and I do hope he gets a title run at some point.

Heavy Machinery continue to be fun as hell. Steaks and Weights NEEDS to catch on. It's perfect in every way.

Hideo Itami..This is my first time really getting exposed to him and so far I see what I like. 

The Battle Royal really made me go WOW in the sense of I didn't know they had that many women down there. Nikki Laughing at Ember was funny tho.

Overall Decent episode.


----------



## december_blue

Crasp said:


> Oh I don't mind them doing a 4-way instead of a one-on-one at all. It seems like Asuka's probably going to drop the title in the 4-way and then get her rematch at Brooklyn. I just think the battle royal was a weak way to get there.
> 
> And yeah I thought the exact same thing about Mandy


From reading a few things on other boards, it sounds like Mandy went on a vacation back to NY for a few days, hence why she wasn't in that battle royal or used on that set of tapings at all.


----------



## Crasp

december_blue said:


> From reading a few things on other boards, it sounds like Mandy went on a vacation back to NY for a few days, hence why she wasn't in that battle royal or used on that set of tapings at all.


Ah right. It's probably better for her that she wasn't part of it anyway. Would have been nice to see her though!


----------



## sailord

I enjoyed this episode loved the main event and the black Match n Really enjoyed the cross interview


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Roddy/Hideo was good, not great though.


----------



## Mordecay

Nikki Cross is winning me over the last 2 weeks, the interview was hilarious, don't know if that was its objective though. I think Ruby Riot is trying too hard to be the cool chick who doesn't care what people says about her, reminds me a bit of Ember in the sense it doesn't feel natural for her. Black is a superstar, he needs a marquee match to go to the next level. The match between Roddy and Hideo was fine, but I was expecting more. Hideo has lost a lot for the injuries and honestly I don't understand what was the point of highlight Roddy for 2 weeks, give him 2 awesome video packages to get him over just for him to job against Hideo, it baffles me. DIY vs the Athletes was fine, Tino has a nice dropkick, that's about it.

Finally, no Peyton, so not the really a good episode :grin2:. Still decent and better than previoius weeks imo


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. #DIY look lost, bless them. I hope they win the titles back at Takeoever. 

It was cheesy and cliche but that background for Ruby Riot was still good, she put a lot of soul into that statement in a way a lot of people can’t. That Nikki Cross segment though… cringe. 

The only match that mattered on this episode though was the Main Event, like it always is with NXT it seems. It was a good Number One Contenders match but between the pacing and the booking, it was held back from being great. It was hard hitting, brutal in places, but took a while to get going. Itami put in a solid performance but much of this was Strong’s match. He left it all in that ring. I guess this is no surprise given his recent packages. Strong worked such an exciting but intelligent match, focusing on the bullseye on Itami’s shoulder and worked Itami’s back with his 1001 backbreaker variations (all of which look so beautiful). This is why it comes as a shock that Strong isn’t actually the winner, as up until the end it felt like this match was entirely built around putting Strong over, interesting the GTS is getting so protected lately. I wonder what the end game is. I also what the end game is for Strong now as well since all that build led to him losing???


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Roddy / Hideo was pretty good. Would have been better if either man was more over. Just not enough heat from the crowd for what could be a dream-type matchup between the two. 

I'm really diggin Alister Black. He needs to get into a feud though asap. We know what he can do. Now let him do it. 

Riddick Moss and Tino Sabatelli need a push. They shouldn't be getting squashed (not that I think they should beat DIY but they shouldn't be fodder either).


----------



## FaceTime Heel

The Aleister Black squash was cool but I think they need to start giving him more stiff competition starting with Takeover Chiraq. I think it's very clear he has a magnetic persona and has the crowd/viewing audience eating out of his hand.

DIY and Tino/Moss was cool. Must admit, I was impressed with the smugness of the latter's character and how natural it seemed especially with Moss. Tino needs to work on his tonal variety for his promo work but I think they have potential. Solid match. The newcomers had some good aggression to start out the match and exhibited solid psychology seeming to be upset and frustrated by the events that led up to the match and it showed with their hot start. DIY is DIY for a reason and can make anyone look good.

Hella talk time and gave a lot of wrestler's time to flesh out their characters a bit more. It was story time with NXT, bay bay!!!!! 

Itami and Roddy was great. They both performed but it seemed like Roddy's star shined most bright in this bout. His backbreakers, work on Hideo's shoulder all of it. Him taking over with Sanity where Tye left off is cool. Gives both sides something to do while the NXT championship scene seems to be tied up for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dibil13

I really liked the sit-down, especially the end. Nikki is much better when she isn't biting the ropes or rolling around like a cat with fleas. Showed a nice bit of intensity with her threat towards Asuka, something Ember is still lacking.


----------



## TD Stinger

They are making Black look like a star. He's already got the skills but he's got the cool entrance, cool music, sick finisher, etc. And they're taking their time with him so far with the squashes, which I like.

Liked the Riot and Cross segments to hype their match. And they did a lot interviews as well. I guess McIntyre's next victim is Blake. So, yeah. And they're still playing the party boy element with Andrade so I hope that goes somewhere after his match with Ohno.

Moss and Tino look like 2 really good prospects and DIY vs. AOP in a ladder match is good with me.

Lastly, Itami vs. Strong was really good. Loved the end where even though Strong knew he was pretty much done, he still fought off Hideo until Hideo finished him with the GTS.


----------



## RiverFenix

Another very good episode this week. Main event was great IMO - crowd was more worried about putting themselves over though, really need to think about getting out of Full Sail or banning the shitty fans. That match could headline arenas around the world, but will agree both wrestlers are not over enough to really make the match special. Right guy won, as I much rather wanted to see Roode vs Itami than Roode vs Strong. 

Strong will get a slower build, he's basically the new Dillinger IMO, with those personal vignettes intending to make him a fan favorite for his personal story because he has real trouble his whole career connecting through wrestling storyline. 

Aleister Black is going to be a big time star. He just had that "It" that draws you into him. Cesar Bononi had a solid look to him, well except the lame "Bad to the Bone" stomach tattoo. But he's a big guy, and sold pretty well assuming Black wasn't stiffing him with the jumping knee and then Black Mass finisher. Cesar's offense was a bit wonky, but he shows promise. I like green wrestlers to start off in tag teams, and Adrian Jaoude is another Brazilian developmental who is close to television now and would make an easy pairing. 

Speaking of new teams - Moss and Sabbatelli look like stars. Never realize how big both were. Moss is a Thoroughbred. As much as I dig #DIY standing next to Moss and Tino made them look "Indy". The moment Vince knows Moss and Sabby exist is the moment they get called up off of look alone. I think an updated Bodydonnas gimmick could work with them - make them stereotypical "Gym Bros". You could even add a female act as valet. 

#DIY vs AoP in a ladder match in Chicago could be very good. I'd consider giving DIY the straps here, I think AoP is better off not being another "undefeated streak" monster push. And their first loss could be a non-pinfall gimmick match variety. 

I LOVED the Nikki Cross taped interview. The visual of her excitedly jumping onto the seat a couple of times - well I don't know why but it was amusing to me. Ruby's was a little more bland - I'm tired of the whole "My tattoo's have real meaning" ink culture so that biases me certainly. I hope Asuka retains though, neither Nikki or Ruby are ready to have the title. Asuka vs Ember 1-on-1 for Brooklyn should be where she loses it. Then gets called up. 

I'd rather see Buddy Murphy in the role stepping up vs McIntyre. Blake has something going with Steve Cutler forming a tag team on the house shows. Murphy could have played off of Drew talking about second chances while he hasn't got his first chance yet. He wouldn't have to necessarily be a heel in the confrontation, just a guy looking for his first real shot and willing to challenge Drew to get it. Then come Takeover Chicago you let Buddy Murphy and Drew McIntyre beat the snot out of each other and have both come out looking better. 

Takeover Chicago is stacking up pretty damn solidly -

Bobby Roode(c) vs Hideo Itami
Asuka(c) vs Ruby Riot vs Nikki Cross
Authors of Pain(c) vs #DIY in a Ladder Match
Drew McIntyre vs Wesley Blake
Tyler Bate(c) vs Pete Dunne

I have all champions retain other than AoP. Give DIY the straps to continue the feud through Takeover Brooklyn in August.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Great episode. NXT seems to be slowly finding its groove again. For a change, I'm digging the rebuilding.

I'm a huge Aleister Black mark and they're pretty much giving him the superstar treatment, so I'm quite happy. Silent charisma done right, mixed with some great strikes. He'll be a champion soon.

And I'm pretty sure Drew McIntyre will be there too. I'm not sure why they're putting him against Wesley Blake, but I'll give it a chance.

And that Nikki Cross interview was so amazing. I've never liked Sanity but Nikki Cross is great.


----------



## jacobrgroman

re-watching this episode.
black is continuing to look great. unsure of who is first real feud will be against.
nice little segments with ruby and cross. nikki is so great with her character.
I'm wondering what they're going to do with guys like mcintyre/ohno/black. eventually one of them is going to have to turn heel.
nice to see riddick moss and sabatelli. I'm pretty high on moss and the more tag teams the better.
and lastly. enjoyed the match between itami and strong. but it just seemed weird to me that they were like "welp, these two are the number one contenders." without any reason for why they were chosen "by regal".

still very excited for takeover.


----------



## JustAName

Pizzamorg said:


> New NXT. #DIY look lost, bless them. I hope they win the titles back at Takeoever.
> 
> It was cheesy and cliche but that background for Ruby Riot was still good, she put a lot of soul into that statement in a way a lot of people can’t. That Nikki Cross segment though… cringe.
> 
> The only match that mattered on this episode though was the Main Event, like it always is with NXT it seems. It was a good Number One Contenders match but between the pacing and the booking, it was held back from being great. It was hard hitting, brutal in places, but took a while to get going. Itami put in a solid performance but much of this was Strong’s match. He left it all in that ring. I guess this is no surprise given his recent packages. Strong worked such an exciting but intelligent match, focusing on the bullseye on Itami’s shoulder and worked Itami’s back with his 1001 backbreaker variations (all of which look so beautiful). This is why it comes as a shock that Strong isn’t actually the winner, as up until the end it felt like this match was entirely built around putting Strong over, interesting the GTS is getting so protected lately. I wonder what the end game is. I also what the end game is for Strong now as well since all that build led to him losing???


I give WWE A LOT of criticism for being inconsistent and not making sense.. but holy shit it can't be easy making a product for people that are ignorant or stupid either.. You're contradicting your damn self in this post.. how the fing hell? They did so much to make Roderick look strong, based the match BUILDING his credibility up in a match he barely loses to someone that has been a massive deal ever since he got into NXT and only thing that has side lined him has been injuries.. what in the absolute bluest of hell do you expect? That everyone that gets a push needs an instant massive win to become over? 

This is GREAT story telling, he wasn't a big part of the show before he had those vignettes, it wouldn't make sense for him to currently beat Hideo who has just gotten back after being injured for almost 2 years straight, a guy who has a back story of being a BIG DEAL before he got injured, he was in line for a massive push.. to have him come back and then lose, THAT would be horrible for him.. especially after his already hyped segment with Roode. For anyone with a functioning brain they can see that this match could have gone either way and was more in the corner of Strong than it was Hideo, THAT is being pushed, to show that you can compete with and nearly win the number one contendership in a pretty brutal, hard hitting and good match, holding your own and then some.

It's the same stupid shit I see on the main roster when booking are protecting people, but people are so ignorant that they are only capable of seeing win/losses and not the story the match told or the psychology in the match.. it's fucking mind boggling, I think the fans are worse than the bookers and I think to a big degree the bookers become frustrated cause fans don't in general understand the story that's being told. They are all just blind to who wins or loses


----------



## Pizzamorg

JustAName said:


> I give WWE A LOT of criticism for being inconsistent and not making sense.. but holy shit it can't be easy making a product for people that are ignorant or stupid either.. You're contradicting your damn self in this post.. how the fing hell? They did so much to make Roderick look strong, based the match BUILDING his credibility up in a match he barely loses to someone that has been a massive deal ever since he got into NXT and only thing that has side lined him has been injuries.. what in the absolute bluest of hell do you expect? That everyone that gets a push needs an instant massive win to become over?
> 
> This is GREAT story telling, he wasn't a big part of the show before he had those vignettes, it wouldn't make sense for him to currently beat Hideo who has just gotten back after being injured for almost 2 years straight, a guy who has a back story of being a BIG DEAL before he got injured, he was in line for a massive push.. to have him come back and then lose, THAT would be horrible for him.. especially after his already hyped segment with Roode. For anyone with a functioning brain they can see that this match could have gone either way and was more in the corner of Strong than it was Hideo, THAT is being pushed, to show that you can compete with and nearly win the number one contendership in a pretty brutal, hard hitting and good match, holding your own and then some.
> 
> It's the same stupid shit I see on the main roster when booking are protecting people, but people are so ignorant that they are only capable of seeing win/losses and not the story the match told or the psychology in the match.. it's fucking mind boggling, I think the fans are worse than the bookers and I think to a big degree the bookers become frustrated cause fans don't in general understand the story that's being told. They are all just blind to who wins or loses


You okay? You need a hug?


----------



## JustAName

Pizzamorg said:


> You okay? You need a hug?


Didn't expect any serious reply, normal, all people do is sway the attention when something legit is called out, but please, carry on


----------



## Pizzamorg

JustAName said:


> Didn't expect any serious reply, normal, all people do is sway the attention when something legit is called out, but please, carry on


Why put an effort to replying to someone who insults you in their response in literally the first sentence? Until you grow up or mature depending on how old you are, you aren't ever going to have people take you seriously and therefore not get serious responses.


----------



## JustAName

Pizzamorg said:


> Why put an effort to replying to someone who insults you in their response in literally the first sentence? Until you grow up or mature depending on how old you are, you aren't ever going to have people take you seriously and therefore not get serious responses.


Sorry the truth hurts, I guess. I like straight shooting, it's not for everyone, I know. If you can't handle it, that's on you and where you are with yourself, has nothing to do with me. Chances are you're not gonna understand this based on the other replies and if that's insulting to you, read the first sentence in this post, it applies. 

You can learn from everything if you don't get stuck in bullshit that has nothing to do with the actuality of the situation presented, whatever you emotionally respond to is your issue and yours alone, the essential content of a message is still gonna be as legit regardless how it's presented. It's like saying someone you don't like isn't good at something they are excellent at, just because you have a personal (emotional) issue with them, it's stupid, no other way to say it and that is putting it extremely mildly. Excuses and putting the blame on how you feel or things you can't handle on others is just convenient way of ignoring a serious issue. If you get what this means great, if not, I wouldn't be surprised.

I don't fit the ignorant mold of how you're suppose to be just because of peoples issues with themselves, I've sorted out mine the hard way and went through depressions, denial and what not, I am done being fake in a fake world. I am me, I am not gonna adapt to how others respond to things, cause firstly, you never know unless you know them and secondly, I don't expect anyone to adapt to me, ever. If you want change you have to be it, you can't just talk about it. Nothing anyone says about me is gonna upset me, and if it does, thank you, you just pointed out another issue with myself I need to resolve and find out what was, regardless if the intent of your message was sorely to hurt or if it was to inform, the true message in it for me is my response to what whoever's words were. The second you have a negative(what in reality is a constructive) emotional reaction to something there has been something highlighted to you that you need to find out what is and fix. That is a choice that you and you alone have, where you can choose to be stupid about it or smart. Easy way is to ignore everything and be blissfully stupid, the hard and correct way is to work through it actually better yourself, which extremely few does. 

Convenience > Effort and Wrong > Right is most peoples way of life cause that's easier than doing the work and being honest. If you have evidence of the opposite, please go ahead and share it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

JustAName said:


> Sorry the truth hurts, I guess. I like straight shooting, it's not for everyone, I know. If you can't handle it, that's on you and where you are with yourself, has nothing to do with me. Chances are you're not gonna understand this based on the other replies and if that's insulting to you, read the first sentence in this post, it applies.
> 
> You can learn from everything if you don't get stuck in bullshit that has nothing to do with the actuality of the situation presented, whatever you emotionally respond to is your issue and yours alone, the essential content of a message is still gonna be as legit regardless how it's presented. It's like saying someone you don't like isn't good at something they are excellent at, just because you have a personal (emotional) issue with them, it's stupid, no other way to say it and that is putting it extremely mildly. Excuses and putting the blame on how you feel or things you can't handle on others is just convenient way of ignoring a serious issue. If you get what this means great, if not, I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> I don't fit the ignorant mold of how you're suppose to be just because of peoples issues with themselves, I've sorted out mine the hard way and went through depressions, denial and what not, I am done being fake in a fake world. I am me, I am not gonna adapt to how others respond to things, cause firstly, you never know unless you know them and secondly, I don't expect anyone to adapt to me, ever. If you want change you have to be it, you can't just talk about it. Nothing anyone says about me is gonna upset me, and if it does, thank you, you just pointed out another issue with myself I need to resolve and find out what was, regardless if the intent of your message was sorely to hurt or if it was to inform, the true message in it for me is my response to what whoever's words were. The second you have a negative(what in reality is a constructive) emotional reaction to something there has been something highlighted to you that you need to find out what is and fix. That is a choice that you and you alone have, where you can choose to be stupid about it or smart. Easy way is to ignore everything and be blissfully stupid, the hard and correct way is to work through it actually better yourself, which extremely few does.
> 
> Convenience > Effort and Wrong > Right is most peoples way of life cause that's easier than doing the work and being honest. If you have evidence of the opposite, please go ahead and share it.


The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## The Tempest

:lmao


----------



## Starbuck

NXT is back to being must see TV again imo. It's the only WWE show I watch now. Drew and Black feel like huge deals already. I'm really looking forward to a potential clash between those two. Roode is solid as champ. Itami being back is great. Strong getting some character development was nice, I think he'll be the new Tye in the way that he'll keep coming up short but he's eventually going to win. EL IDOLO is fucking fantastic. Such a hateable smug face he's got right now lol. Women's division has been awesome and Asuka slowly becoming a cocky shit has been great to watch. Heavy Machinery are GOAT. It's nice to see big guys with a bit of personality instead of the usual grrrr I'm big and angry shit. Tino and Moss are golden. I've been waiting to see Moss since NXT at WM Axxess last year. His promo skills are going to surprise a lot of people when he eventually gets the chance to shine. 

So yep, I'm back to being a weekly viewer and I'm really looking forward to Takeover Chicago. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

It was a weird NXT, didn't feel like a go home show for a Takeover with the exception of the main event. They showcased guys that weirdly aren't even on the show (Almas, Ohno, McEntyre) and even a womens match with fairly new/green women. I don't know why they did that instead of giving some momentum to the guys and girls competing in the matches. They relied a lot in video packages, they showed a lot of Itami video packages trying to make people care about Itami, showing his best moments which aren't a lot. They made a funny Asuka video package, heel Asuka is great I must say, she has way more personality that when she was babyface, refusing to answer the questions, playing like she liked the crowd and then, when they weren't watching, made a face of disgust, it was awesome. McEntyre is a badass, Ohno and Almas are really good, but I still question 2 things: Why aren't they on the card? And if they aren't on the card why were they the focus of that show? Sonya and Macey was a match, Sonya keeps trying to play a badass and I just don't believe her, it feels forced. Macey could be a good babyface down the line. There were a couple of decent matches (Maluta/McEntyre and Almas/Ohno) but something felt off in this episode


----------



## Saturn

What a joke to see Hidea Atami do his finisher on three security guys that are all bigger than him and then lay out Bobby Roode again. Bobby will retain and hopefully starts feuding with someone else ASAP.


----------



## Joshi Judas

El IDOLO!! EL INGOBERNABLE!! Andrade Cien Almas continues to impress me. Such a smug, cocky little shit :lol He's quickly becoming my favorite in NXT and I love his character arc at the moment.

It's very similar to his stablemate in Japan- Tetsuya Naito. He just doesn't give a shit and is too tranquilo, which is why he keeps losing. Long term storytelling being done right for a change.


----------



## Genking48

What a great Asuka segment showing her backstage being a real asshole and then putting on a happy facade when she leaves the privacy and enters the aria with the crowd.


----------



## jacobrgroman

really enjoyed that almas/ohno match.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Mordecay said:


> *Sonya keeps trying to play a badass and I just don't believe her, it feels forced.* Macey could be a good babyface down the line.


I'm totally with ya there.

and I really like lacey's look and think she could be a great fan favourite in the future too.


----------



## Ace

Full Sail have gotten behind some of the biggest geeks in WWE history, but they can't get behind Hideo.

This is why you guys suck so much fpalm


----------



## RiverFenix

So Drew got a new entrance tron, making it a little easier to forget his old entrance music is gone for generic crap. Seems they have him working on his presence more - not sure I liked the kneeling and brooding pre-match, that seems like Black's thing most recently. I think Drew would be ruthless aggression. I found Maluta got in too much offense as well, this should have been a total squash. If they wanted Drew to have a more competitive match they could have given him somebody potentially with a future. 

Man I wish Itami would have been allowed to keep the KENTA name. 

So Asuka is a big phony - at least it's something. Could have really helped during the Bayley feud. 

Strange to me putting Lacey and Sonia in a match - to greenbacks and totally heatless. Both seemed to be thinking the match way too much, but I guess that is to be expected. I'd rather see Lacey lose to a Peyton or Billie Kay, as either of these women could use a win, it would be a better match, and Lacey gains even while losing if jobbing to relative vets. MMA gimmicks don't work for men, and ain't gonna work for Sonia. 

Cien Almas needs a new entrance. Those puny sparkler stuff looks cheesy and low rent. Did Nigel namedrop George Best and Pete Rose? Can't think of anybody more contemporary to make that comparative point with? Decent enough match - crowd sucked again. Ohno lacks something - he doesn't really draw you in. Sure he can work a good or even great match but he just comes off as bland. Maybe he'd be better as a cocky "So what I'm fat, I'm better than you - you're paying to see me" heel. At the tapings Thea Trinidad was positioned ringside and cameras focused on her - you can see her in the background in some shots and she was showing interest in and then disgust with Almas - but that angle for whatever reason seems to have been nixed. 

Well we know who's winning the NXT Title match in Chicago, if there was ever any real doubt. Itami's meltdown attack on security was totally heatless. Pin drop quiet. And didn't we just see this with Shinsuke attacking security not too long ago. 

Not a big fan of this week's showing. Especially for a "go home" offering heading into Takeover Chicago.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Can I just say that I'm really liking Lacey Evans? Like she's awesome and I want to see more of her. 

So we got Roddy vs Young at Takeover. Cool.

Cien/Ohno was good.

Asuka being a Diva was awesome. Being a heel really suits her IMO.

Really Liking McIntyre now.

Roode/Itami Segment at the end was just wack..well at least on Itami's part. 

Overall this episode was Ehhhhhhh. Especially for a Go Home show.


----------



## Mordecay

Apparently no one watched the show this week lol, can't blame anyone since post Takeover shows are usually recaps and this had a lot of recaps. That been said there were 3 matches. Black vs Hawkins. Hawkins got more offense than I thought he would, still he lost to Black, who clearly has "IT", like Demon Balor or Jeff Hardy. Patrick Clark now is Velveteen Dream (what an awful name) and had a match with a jobber, that's about it, he hit a nice elbow drop lol, which apparently everyone is using these days, which is funny for the whole Hojo thing. Then the main event was Drew McEntyre vs Blake. Solid match, Blake looked better than he ever looked when he was with Murphy and Alexa, but McEntyre is clearly a star and I hope they don't fuck up with him this time, because he has Face of the Company (or at least one of the brands) written all over him in this 2nd run in the company.


----------



## Crasp

Watched it just now. Totally skippable episode.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Not the best episode, but did not expect it to be seeing as it's post-takeover. I enjoyed watching Black & Drew though.


----------



## Mordecay

Fun episode of NXT tbh. They have a new theme and intro, it is better than the last one imo






Ciampa's promo was awesome, I like when heels actually have a valid reasons for their turns. Burch/Dunne was a solid match, hard hitting as hell. Almas loser with a jobber lol. I know they are trying to make like if his "Party life" is messing with his performances, what I don't get is why they bring Thea to the front row and they never mention her or anything. I lol'd that they promote this episode as "Roode's big celebration" and the only thing they showed was him on a car saying that the NXT Universe don't deserve to see his celebration. Main event was fun, Roddy's hot tag is great, when he starts throwing people around like if they were nothing is a sight to see and I guess they let him keep the "End of Heartache" name as his finisher, which is cool. 

Special mention to my girl Peyton and Billie, I love their "self recorded" stuff, taunting Ember and then being completely scared when they find out she was cleared, besides both looked homerhomerhomer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Enjoyed the ASUKA segment. Liked Almas/Ohno and was good seeing Black and Drew. Pretty decent episode.


----------



## TD Stinger

Thought’s on this week’s show:

Really liked the Ciampa promo and the explanation made sense. He wouldn’t allow himself to be replaced and if he was going to be on the shelf, so would Gargano. Loved the fire at the end of it. Just a shame he has to take a break now when his momentum is at it’s highest.

Dunne vs. Burch was a pretty entertaining match. Though you could argue it was too competitive for Dunne who just became champion. Liked the promo afterwards. Dunne from his facial expressions to body language is a true heel. Whether or not this UK thing takes off, Dunne should be a player in NXT and WWE for years to come.

I’ll give time to Velveteen Dream before I judge but I’m not seeing good things at the end of this.

As far as the Almas stuff goes, again, I really hope there is a plan behind all this and there does seem to be given the post match reaction. Though the involvement of a certain valet that was teased in the tapings spoilers has yet to show it’s head.

Whether it was a work or not, good to see Ember healthy. And really, any chance to see Peyton (and Billie) is a good one. Interested to see where Itami/Ohno goes from here.

And the tag match was fine for what it was. Don’t really care to see No Way back as No Way Jose. Really would have liked if they changed his character while he was gone. I will say it is great to see the fans getting behind Roddy. His new finish is cool too.


----------



## SAMCRO

I didn't really like Campa's explanation personally, i mean him saying Gargano was gonna replace him just came out of the blue, i never seen anyone saying who replaces Ciampa and it was never said on NXT. TM61 is out right now because one of them is injured, his partner didn't find a replacement, Dash Wilder is injured and Dawson didn't replace him, i can't remember ever a tag team in NXT someone getting replaced when one of the members got injured. So i just found the explanation kinda weak.

Would have made more sense to say he was sick of Gargano hogging the spotlight and all the fans chanting "Johnny wrestling" and that he is the bigger star and the fans should all be chanting for him, and that Gargano has been holding him back.


----------



## Crasp

Enjoyed this weeks episode. And I had no issue with Ciampa's explanation, because people here _were_ suggesting and hoping that people like Scott Dawson, Oney Lorcan, and others would step in if Tommaso was hurt, plus it's just the kind of paranoid sociopathic thing that Tommaso "psycho killa" Ciampa would think/do.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. Why did they change their opening theme again? This is the worst one yet. It’s weird because they still used the old new one during the episode, just not during the credits. 

So Ciampa cut an AWESOME promo but his reasoning for the heel turn didn’t really work for me for a heel turn that didn’t really work for either. I suppose it adds to his character but he makes it seem like a last minute decision rather than a seed that was planted long ago and grew like it should have been.

What a match between Danny Burch and Pete Dunne, UK guys once again putting the US guys to shame. I normally skip these kind of matches on NXT but I figured since it was Dunne’s first WWE match since becoming the UK Champ, I’d check it out. Was surprised to see that Dunne was really taken to his limits during his first match since getting the Title, like I say it was a great match but I feel like if Dunne is to be this dominant heel, having him getting his ass beat and almost pinned by what is effectively a bit player as bad as that sounds is a weird creative decision.

Otherwise a pretty meh episode of NXT, I am interested though after seeing that awesome outburst from Itami where this is all going. I reckon him and Lorcan can have an INCREDIBLE match.


----------



## jacobrgroman

ciampa killed that promo. now I feel bad for wanting dawson involved or to replace diy with heavy machinery...

the more bruiserweight the better. the more danny burch as the "veteran guy who can go with anybody" roll the better as well.

I may be one of a few but I'm really digging "the experience" of velveteen dream.

this almas storyline is still intriguing to me.

limited speaking ember is the best ember right now.

super stoked for that itami/lorcan match. that's gonna be a stiff one.

pretty good main. someone above mentioned it but ohno is looking slightly slimmer.

and I don't know why but it's not allowing me to "like" other comments. weird.


----------



## 1990WCW

My God, that pop when Pete Dunne's music hit!!?!? 

Like, literally the crowd just jumped to their feet, it was a great camera shot. 

They have a major potential star on their hands with that guy.


----------



## Flair Shot

Decent show this week. Nothing i felt was bad.

I really liked Ciampa's promo. Finally a Heel turn with actual reasoning behind it.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

SAMCRO said:


> I didn't really like Campa's explanation personally, i mean him saying Gargano was gonna replace him just came out of the blue, i never seen anyone saying who replaces Ciampa and it was never said on NXT. TM61 is out right now because one of them is injured, his partner didn't find a replacement, Dash Wilder is injured and Dawson didn't replace him, i can't remember ever a tag team in NXT someone getting replaced when one of the members got injured. So i just found the explanation kinda weak.
> 
> Would have made more sense to say he was sick of Gargano hogging the spotlight and all the fans chanting "Johnny wrestling" and that he is the bigger star and the fans should all be chanting for him, and that Gargano has been holding him back.


He's an insecure psychopath. That's why it makes sense. Even though it might not have been Gargano's intent, he figured it had to be regardless of how irrational of a scenario it may be. The more I think of it, they both started as singles wrestlers thrown together for the Dusty Rhode's Invitational so I think it makes complete sense.


----------



## Mr. I

SAMCRO said:


> I didn't really like Campa's explanation personally, i mean him saying Gargano was gonna replace him just came out of the blue, i never seen anyone saying who replaces Ciampa and it was never said on NXT. TM61 is out right now because one of them is injured, his partner didn't find a replacement, Dash Wilder is injured and Dawson didn't replace him, i can't remember ever a tag team in NXT someone getting replaced when one of the members got injured. So i just found the explanation kinda weak.
> 
> Would have made more sense to say he was sick of Gargano hogging the spotlight and all the fans chanting "Johnny wrestling" and that he is the bigger star and the fans should all be chanting for him, and that Gargano has been holding him back.


That's not true at all, people thought he was going to be out of the Takeover match and would get a last minute replacement. Lots of people were suggesting Scott Dawson, since Wilder is still injured and the two teams have a long history.

That they took the fan response to an injury and incorporated it into the storyline is straight out of prime NXT, where they would always look to the crowd responses and feedback for ideas on how to develop characters and angles, rather than do it in a vacuum in a writer's room.


----------



## Simply Flawless

So no Roode celebration?unkout


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol why are Nikki and Ruby getting handed another title shot? Both of them lost clean as a whistle and at the same time might i add.


----------



## Old School Icons

I'm liking NXT more than I have recently, the shows seem to be trying things with stories etc.

Only negatives I would say are the Tag Team Division is looking about as thin as it has been in a very long time.

Billie Kay and Peyton Royce are a superior spoiled brat duo than Dana/Emma were, this week sealed it.


----------



## validreasoning

SAMCRO said:


> I didn't really like Campa's explanation personally, i mean him saying Gargano was gonna replace him just came out of the blue, i never seen anyone saying who replaces Ciampa and it was never said on NXT.


It was said here and on places like Twitter. I mean most of this thread is about who should replace him http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/2173082-ciampa-injured-house-show.html


I thought it was a really good explanation and not the usual wrestling rethread. He basically blamed the fans and said he couldn't let gargano go on alone while he was injured further cementing his legacy as the forgotten man.


----------



## RiverFenix

Another very solid show this week, virtually from top to bottom. Ciampa was great on the mic. Crowd was mostly silent which at first was concerning, but it was more because they wanted to hear what he said than put themselves (the crowd) over with silly chants. It sucks if Ciampa is out for awhile along with Gargano - though the latter is kayfabe unless I'm forgetting something. I wonder if Tomasso's injury isn't as major either - if it's the injury he suffered at the house show prior that he worked through and not a new injury. You could see something on his knee under his jeans though, and I think it was his ankle injured at the house show. 

I really liked the explanation - we were doing it here, dream booking Scott Dawson into the one night only role. So it was real. It must have been happening on twitter and maybe other dirt sheets guessing what would happen if Ciampa couldn't go. 

I love the griminess of Brit wrestling. The joint locks, armbars and the messy trips/take downs - there is a realness to them. American chain wrestling spots go for slickness that comes off overtly choreographed too often. I've always liked Danny Burch back from his original stint in developmental so much that I tried to follow him back as Martin Stone in the UK indies, but this match surprised me both in the amount of offense Danny was allowed and the overall quality of it. It was a very good match. Burch is good enough to be a full time NXT wrestler, he's a solid hand - much like ONEY Lorcan in a lot of ways - all steak but no sizzle. He'll probably play a bigger role in the UK promotion if it ever gets off the ground. Dunne of course was Dunne here - could easily be a top guy in NXT right now and being held back with the UK title in all actuality. Who wouldn't be interested in Dunne vs Roode, Dunne vs Itami, Dunne vs Black, Dunne vs Strong, hell even Dunne vs McIntyre though the size difference there could be an issue

Didn't like the storytelling in Almas vs Bononi simply because Cien Almas seemed focused this match and he still lost. I guess the point was more post match where he didn't care about the loss all that much, but unlike in the other matches in this assumed storyline where his show boating cost him - he came full bore and still lost. Also no mention or showing of Thea in the crowd - again some spoiler reports had her ringside for the match. What's up with that? Are they telling Almas it's all a bigger angle while secretly jobbing him out? Or are they really slow playing this angle where they'll eventually go back and show Thea in the crowd match after match of El Idolo's later on? 

I think there is money to be made with Cesar Bononi. Kid has a great size and look. Still obviously green, but didn't look out of place either. Put him in a tag team with Adrian Jaoude and call them Brazilian Top Team or something like that. 

Wrong team won in the main event. Sanity needed the win here. Young's lost both his last big matches - vs Dillinger in the cage and vs Roddy at Takeover Chicago. And given they're a full time squad they should have the advantages against non-regular tag partners. I get that the set up was for No Way Jose's big return and all, but rather would have seen Sanity win and then NWJ save a post match beatdown from happening or something.


----------



## Dibil13

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why are Nikki and Ruby getting handed another title shot? Both of them lost clean as a whistle and at the same time might i add.


Filler. A lot of people enjoy seeing Asuka and Nikki go at it but Triple H seems very reluctant to just do a 1v1 match, so I guess we get this.


----------



## Mordecay

Fun episode of NXT, not as good as last week's though

Heavy Machinery vs Lars and partner. Lars mandled Heavy Machinery, jobber tags in, Heavy Machinery destroyed Lars partner and gets the win, Lars destroyed the jobber, the usual.

Roddy cut a promo, I like Roddy, but he should stick to video packages, he is as generic as the next guy. Then Roode comes out and absolutely destroyed him, it was GLORIOUS.

Peyton vs Sarah Logan (Crazy Mary Dobson). Fine 3 minute match. Peyton did the 2 amigos into a Death Valley Driver that apparently she has been using in house shows. Peyton looked a little more vicious than usual, which I found nice. She won with a snap fisherman suplex. Every time Peyton is in a show it gets extra points from me :grin2:

Oney vs Itami was great, for a 5 minutes match they beat the hell out of each other, then Itami played possum and hit 3 not so good looking GTS on Lorcan, Ohno came to stop him and Itami push him, then Ohno push him back and Itami retreat, best segment of the show.

Talking about generic, Ember cut her usual promos, saying she will be watching the next week's triple threat closely,but first she will handle the aussie problem.

Dain vs No Way Jose was the main event, don't know why. Apparently Sanity has new music, which is worse than the one they had before. Wolfe and Young left Dain alone for this match. Average match, Dain won with the Ulster Plantation or One Winged Angel, whatever you want it to call it.


----------



## Flair Shot

Cool to see that Dain got his own solo theme, sounds perfect for him.

Hideo completed his Heel turn. :mark

That DVD type move Peyton did was pretty sweet, i actually thought that was gonna get her the win.


----------



## sailord

I'm pretty sure that new theme​ is for dain personally​ and not new theme for sanity it looks like they might be personalizing sanity them for each member or just dain that's the way I look at it. By this episode looks like Almas storyline might be going somewhere with thea trinidad slapping him


----------



## Mad Max

Really good episode IMO. 

Also, Hideo vs. Ohno gonna be lit. :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

Kinda confused why Killian and No Way Jose main evented over Hideo and Lorcan, seemed like a better way to end the episode with Hideo's heel turn to me.


----------



## Crasp

Nice episode. Sarah Logan is pretty damn good. She reminds me a lot of Mary Dobson. I wonder what ever happened to her.


----------



## Mox Girl

What the fuck did they do to Sanity's entrance theme??? It's crap now and doesn't have the same impact anymore 

Drew McIntyre next week! :mark:

EDIT: Ok after reading the previous page, I hope it's right that it's just a solo theme for Dain. The normal Sanity theme is much better and I hope they don't get rid of it entirely.


----------



## RiverFenix

The show was better on paper than in execution this week. Solid enough, but ring work just wasn't there. Highlight of the show was Bobby Roode's mic work - might have been the best since Owens left. 

"You're winning matches...Finally, you gotta marginally hot fiancee, your son is somewhat normal"

"You wanna play the Bobby Roode Lottery, you don't just get to wave a magic wand to click your little heels together and get a title opportunity they're earned around here"

"Roddy you're a good hand, but stay in your lane and maybe one day you and I can take a selfie together and you can go home and show your little guy there's the champ and there's your old man - I'd do that for you"

If Roode is going to hold the title for awhile, they should make "The Bobby Roode Lottery" his thing. Everybody wants to fight him because of the money they make just being in the ring with him up on the marquee - even if they know they can't win. I could even see a shirt made out of it. 

As for the eventual Roddy Strong vs Bobby Roode match, I hope it isn't headlining Brooklyn III, but rather main eventing a television show. I don't think it's a big enough draw, but then I've never been the biggest Roddy Fan. 

Getting to the matches from this week - Heavy Machinery vs Sullivan and Partner. I didn't like that Sullivan wasn't made up to be basically equal to Tucker Knight - he should have been booked to be much stronger. I did like that HM seemed to tone down their try-hard goofy stuff, still a work in progress but at least it seems they're getting good advice from somebody. Lars Sullivan needs a good nickname still IMO, maybe something like "The Human Gargoyle" or something like that. 

Sarah Logan vs Peyton Royce started off REALLY slow. Not sure what they're doing with Logan's character either - being a back woods country girl wrestling goats as a kid watching pro-rasslin with her Grammie, but they they dump on that story by mentioning that she was trained at the Kaientai Dojo in Japan. Peyton's finisher should be the Two Amigo's into DVD spot. Or just the DVD as she really throws herself into it to make it her own. 

Good to see Thea finally debut - I wonder if they waited until she officially signed before using her on television. I could be totally off, but I got a sister vibe from their brief interaction rather than a business partner or love interest. I guess she could be a combination of the latter two, an ex-GF and former manager or something coming back into the picture to right the Cien Almas ship. 

ON PAPER Oney vs Itami match should have been the main event. And given they film things out of order at the tapings now it could have been. BUT there was ZERO crowd heat for the match or the big finish involving the three GTS's and Ohno making the save and staredown. Man you could hear a pin drop. Itami just has never caught on with the fans. It's sad to watch really. He should be bumped up to 205Live vs Neville or released back to Japan for his sake. Lorcan vs Itami match was okay, stiff shots as expected. Oney was actually stiffer than Itami and man handled him a bit that looked a little reckless when Hideo landed on the bottom rope on a bump. I also think Hideo should use the Busaiku Running Knee rather than the GTS, as he struggles with the latter on bigger wrestlers. I also think three Busaiku Knees for the finish spot would have been more impactful as a visual. 

HATE Killian Dain's entrance music - adds a Irish flute(?) into the Sanity theme and it wholly doesn't fit either the theme or the wrestler. Dain is a brute of a man, and will be the break out singles wrestler of the group. Moves very well for his size, and in a lot of ways he's what I think they originally wanted Bull Dempsey to be. No Way Jose is spinning his tires and stale. Team him with Kona Reeves and add them to the tag division.


----------



## Alberta_Beef

Crasp said:


> Nice episode. Sarah Logan is pretty damn good. She reminds me a lot of Mary Dobson. I wonder what ever happened to her.


Sarah Logan is is Mary Dobson


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Heavy Machinery toned down the antics a bit and it's for the better. I'm starting to really see a bright path for them.

Lorcan vs Itami was stout as hell! Neither guy are particularly over unfortunately but what a great match. Absolute slobber knocker to quote JR.

Peyton and Dobson were better than I would have expected.

Roode was hilarious with his shit talking on Roddy. 

Decent episode overall.


----------



## Prayer Police

I hope Roode films himself in a parody of Strong's vignettes.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Trash episode except for Nikki Cross appearance and Bobby Roode making fun of whiny Roddy.


----------



## Crasp

Alberta_Beef said:


> Sarah Logan is is Mary Dobson


Who is Mary Dobson?


----------



## seabs

Alberta_Beef said:


> Sarah Logan is is Mary Dobson


:mcbain


----------



## Genking48

Heavy Machinery, fuck yeah. Thought Victor Andrews was Marcellus Black and got :mark for a minute, turns out he wasn't  But heavy Machinery was there so a plus from me regarding this match. The Lars Sullivan story is nice as well, reminds me of WCW Chris Jericho at first when he'd throw tantrums and then apologize afterwards.

I don't know man, the Roode promo did nothing for me, I don't know if I've just learned to naturally tune out whenever he has mic time but he doesn't grasp me in any way with his promos. All his segments have been bores, his matches has been duds, just all around boring champion. And this one actually speaks!

The Authors of Pain promo was nicely done. It was great listing off all the potential challengers for the titles.

I still don't know which one of the two friend girls is which :hunter

Liked the Hideo heelturnish segment, and with him pushing Ohno it showed a brutal vibe, that if he's mad he don't give a fuck how big you are, he's still gonna push you around.

Oh fuck, McIntyre is still here.

Generic Ember promo.

Change No Way Jose's name ffs, it's long overdue, it's not a funny name. I must be in the majority that actually kind of like Killian Dain's theme, but then again I don't see what the hype about Sanity's theme is either so maybe it did not have that huge an impact on me when it played :shrug But a nice hoss match.

Felt like either the Roode/Strong or Itami/Oney/Ohno segments should have ended the show instead of the hoss match. They at least furthered somekind of story instead of just ending the match on [WINNING WRESTLER'S MUSIC PLAYING] but it's a trend I've noticed WWE is doing a lot currently.


----------



## TD Stinger

Really liked this week’s addition:

Heavy Machinery continue to impress me and with the tag division gutted, they’ll have to step up into a big role soon. Really what they’re doing with Lars Sullivan right now. They’re making him look like a monster even in defeat and he’s not the one taking the falls. And finally, there is actually a story and a character behind it.

Roddy’s promo was about good as you’re going to get from him and that pretty much tells you all you need to know about him on the mic. Roode on the other hand was awesome. He was the great condescending, arrogant heel. I hope this isn’t the long term rivalry for Takeover Brooklyn but as a filler for Roode I like it.

It’s taken time but I’m really loving what they’ve been doing with Nikki Cross as of late and the roof top scene was another example of that.

Peyton and Logan had pretty good short, semi squash match. Peyton was really looking to shine here and she did with her Spinning Kick, Two Amigos into the Death Valley Driver and finally her Perfect Plex. Add the Widow’s Peak and that’s a hell of a moveset. Logan was good too, hope to see more of her in the Women’s Tournament.

Itami vs. Lorcan started out really slow but the last couple of minutes them slapping the hell out of each other were great. I like Hideo’s new found aggression and obsession with hitting 3 GTS’s. I just hope that he and Ohno can deliver like everyone expects them to.

And the main event was fine. Not spectacular and I’m over the No Way Jose gimmick (though I think the performer himself has a bright future) and Dain finally got to flex his stuff in a singles match.


----------



## SAMCRO

For those thinking Sanity got a new theme and the old one is gone, don't worry they still have their original theme, this new one is obviously just for Dain when he's solo, because i highly doubt Sanity's theme as a group would have Irish sounding flutes in it, its because Dain is from ireland, they wanted him to have a specific theme. 

I'm betting Nikki will get her own solo theme as well next week, probably with some Scottish bagpipes in there somewhere.


----------



## Mordecay

SAMCRO said:


> For those thinking Sanity got a new theme and the old one is gone, don't worry they still have their original theme, this new one is obviously just for Dain when he's solo, because i highly doubt Sanity's theme as a group would have Irish sounding flutes in it, its because Dain is from ireland, they wanted him to have a specific theme.
> 
> I'm betting Nikki will get her own solo theme as well next week, probably with some Scottish bagpipes in there somewhere.


Yeah, it's confirmed






Found it kinda weird, I mean, all Shield guys shared the same song for almost 2 years and they only got their own themes after the break up. 

Still prefer Sanity's original theme though, if they would have changed it for something better I'd get it, but this isn't.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, it's confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it kinda weird, I mean, all Shield guys shared the same song for almost 2 years and they only got their own themes after the break up.
> 
> Still prefer Sanity's original theme though, if they would have changed it for something better I'd get it, but this isn't.


I mean the theme isn't really that bad, its just the Irish flute parts that are out of place, i mean the whimsical Irish flute sounds don't exactly say bad ass. I mean sure it tells us he's irish lol but it just doesn't fit the character.


----------



## RiverFenix

They should have used Finlay's entrance music to remix with the Sanity theme for Killian -


----------



## Flair Shot

SAMCRO said:


> For those thinking Sanity got a new theme and the old one is gone, don't worry they still have their original theme, this new one is obviously just for Dain when he's solo, because i highly doubt Sanity's theme as a group would have Irish sounding flutes in it, its because Dain is from ireland, they wanted him to have a specific theme.
> *
> I'm betting Nikki will get her own solo theme as well next week, probably with some Scottish bagpipes in there somewhere.*


Wolfe with some Oompah or Neue Deutsche Härte mixed in.


----------



## Mr. I

nWo had custom themes for several members, too, folks. Hell in Evolution they still had their own individual theme songs, as well as the group's theme.


----------



## Mordecay

Below average episode of NXT this week.

Drew is great, but they have to give him a feud, squashes only get so far and he has been squashing people since after Mania.

AOP squash, more of the same. I liked the face to face with Heavy Machinery and them backing down, recognizing they are not an easy tag team.

I am not feeling this Velveteen Dream thing, Patrick Clarke is technically good, but this gimmick feels like Tyler Breeze gone wrong.

I expected more of the Triple Threat if I am honest, so like I did in their match at Chicago. Granted, this match was second to last at the tapings so that may have played a part in the crowd being dead for most of it, but it is not like they did something to get them excited about. I think the problem was they already saw Asuka pinning both at the same time, so they don't buy them as challengers. As far as the match goes, it was fine, probably even better than the Chicago match since it didn't had as many botches as that one, but lack of crowd heat didn't help it at all. The brawl after the match was nice, not the best brawl you've seen this week, but it was ok for what it was and I think it accomplished its goal.

Next week probably will be a really good show with Peyton/Ember, which many people said it was a pretty good match, and Ohno/Black, which was the best match of the tapings.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

A no contest in a triple threat? What the fuck is that bullshit?


----------



## JafarMustDie

Maint event was pretty good. Glad Ruby got eliminated first & glad Nikki didn't eat a pin. 

Next week should be good, can't wait for Black/Ohno.


----------



## Jersey

So will Daria be the female ken shamrock?


----------



## RiverFenix

Nothing special or really stand out this week. Worth watching of course, but seems to be in a bit of a lull at this set of tapings. 

Drew McIntyre seems to be in a bit of a holding pattern while the upper card plays itself out. I think he'll be the next Roode Challenger once Roddy fails. I still enjoy his squash matches because he lets his opponent get some stuff in to make it more competitive that it should be. I also think Drew is working a bit on his in-ring presence/character work in these enhancement matches. I like his bullrush release german suplex, I've seen him do it in house show footage before and dug it and glad to see it might be a regular thing in his repertoire. 

I didn't like the announcers talking about his past with Jinder Mahal though. 3MB were a job squad joke, both Jinder and Drew are trying to re-invent themselves and eventhough that is part of their history, leave that history storytelling for a much later time and place. 

AoP vs Jobbers - I actually liked that Akam did all the ring work, a different wrinkle to the squash matches. I liked his Death Valley Driver variation as well - that could be his singes finisher in the future even. Call out and staredown with Heavy Machinery served it's purpose. 

Not feeling Velveteen Dream gimmick. At all. Name sucks right off the bat. But then Clark is basically ripping off Orlando Jordan. And he's still thinking his moves, his opponent was a lot smoother in-ring. Drop this gimmick quickly. 

Main event was too long. It was given 20 minutes, should have had 15 minutes. I'd say even less than that but given what they were trying to do it did need time to build to it. Lately the NXT women are missing certain smoothness in ring, it's all a little rushed and rough around the edges. Maybe it's just Nikki trying to play her gimmick but it hurts the ring work of all the matches she's involved in. I like her character work, but she still needs to wrestle good matches, like she is absolutely capable of. End bump was weak - especially the fade to black moment where Nigel is spouting off about a different angle shows how high up they are and then as it pulls back they basically went from one table over a little barricade through an adjoining set of tables. Definitely not "Holy Shit" chant worthy. I do look forward to a one-on-one with Nikki vs Asuka, while Ember feuds with Peyton and Billie Kaye both biding their time until they clash and build their Take Over Brooklyn III match.


----------



## BehindYou

I love the Velveteen Dreams ring work, great striking that's unique and that roll through death valley driver was insane.


----------



## Crasp

Really liked this week's show, or the last half hour at least. Seems I'm in a minority though.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm getting really tired of the NXT weekly show just being a series of squash matches with the main event being the only competitive match, must every fucking match be a squash to build different people up?


----------



## blackholeson

*Apparently a few of you don't understand what the role of a jobber is. Let me explain. The role of the jobber is to get squashed by the non jobber. Have a nice day.*


----------



## The Tempest

blackholeson said:


> *Apparently a few of you don't understand what the role of a jobber is. Let me explain. The role of the jobber is to get squashed by the non jobber. Have a nice day.*


Nobody cares what you say though.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Pretty decent episode. 

Paul Ellering looks like he's going to drop the mic and die at any point. AoP only really interests me when they face great opponents. Otherwise they are boring. 

Velveteen Dream is working the hell out of that gimmick. Don't know that it's quite getting heat though. Maybe he should take up singing to piss the crowd off ala Elias Sampson?

Women's triple threat was better than I thought it would be but the finish was kind of lame.

Can't fucking wait for Ohno vs Black. Black is my favorite right now in NXT. :mark:


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Asuka and Nikki has been quite the build on accident. Next week's show should be pretty good.


----------



## mrdiamond77

An OK episode. Liked the main event most. Looking forward to next week with Black vs Ohno.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

God that triple threat was awful, these hoes ain't got no chemistry. Despite an average of 9.67 years of experience per woman, they looked like a bunch of PC chicks; there weren't any blatant botches but tons of small miscommunications and mistimings that made them look like they were working in slow motion. 

The psychology during the match was horrible: weak moves keeping them down so the others could work one-on-one, Asuka no-selling being double teamed with forearms, Asuka going for a diving drop kick against a downed Nikki, Asuka rolling across the entire ring after taking Nikki's finisher then coming back in the ring two seconds later to take Ruby's finisher, Nikki pinning Ruby and not going for the cover on Asuka after she just took 2 finishers in less than a minute, and of course, the finish which didn't make any sense. Since when do referees throw out no dq matches? Even if for some reason the no dq rule didn't apply to this match, he didn't actually count them out.

The brawl was better on psychology but the striking was so weak and every time they tried to bounce the others head off of something it looked comically bad.

Nicola Glencross might be a talented wrestler, I wouldn't know but I've heard so much good stuff that I'll give her the benefit of the doubt, but "Nikki Cross" is the worst wrestler on all of WWE tv right now. Worse than Enzo, worse than Dana, worse than Mojo, worse than anybody you can name that's not a PC jobber. Before any Nikki Storm marks come at me bro, they should rewatch that match focusing just on her ridiculous "offense", Razzie caliber character work and awful stare-at-the-ceiling selling.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This episode was alright. The Main Event could've been better but it was okay.


----------



## Mordecay

Pretty decent episode of NXT with 2 good matches on it:

Ember vs Peyton was a good match, don't know if they edited a lot but it seemed short. compare this with last week's triple threat, people have been saying that Full Sail has sucked last few months and it isn't what it used to be and they are right to an extent, but they were more invested in this match than they were in the triple threat, in fact they were more invested in this match than in most matches in this set of tapings. It was kinda funny hear the dual chants of "Let's go Ember" with mostly women chanting and the "Let's go Peyton" with mostly men chanting. I like that Peyton has increased her aggression and doesn't seem that scared of hitting someone, her selling is still average though. Ember was good as always. My major complain would be kicking out of the widow's peak, I know it isn't Peyton's finisher but still, burying one of the GOAT finisher in WWE womens wrestling history, don't feel like it was necessary. Anyway, Ember took out Billie, then hit Eclipse on Peyton for the win.

Wolfe/Young defeated the Ealy Brothers, not much to say here, a cool double team finisher by Sanity.

The backstage segment of Roode/Strong was nice, Roode is great at being an asshole, saying to Roddy's girl "When you want to be with a real man call me" :lol, the brawl started after that and there will be a title match in the next set of tapings that will air in 2 weeks.

Sonya Deville vs Rachel Evers (Ellering). Not much to say, Sonya has improoved, she doesn't seem to be trying that hard to play badass, but still is very green. She won with a kimura lock, which surprised me.

Aleister Black vs Kassius Ohno was a very good match, a little slow in the biggining, but when they stopped with the holds and started with the striking it picked up. Too bad crowd didn't cared much because it was the best match of the tapings, but since it was the last match of those tapings I guess crowd was a tired (they left as soon as the match ended) and only reacted to the final minutes of the match. Black won with the Black Mass kick when Ohno was going for Death by Elbow and caught him mid move.


----------



## Dibil13

Mordecay said:


> My major complain would be kicking out of the widow's peak, I know it isn't Peyton's finisher but still, burying one of the GOAT finisher in WWE womens wrestling history, don't feel like it was necessary.


Agree 100%. Don't like seeing that myself.


----------



## jacobrgroman

ugh. let's try this a third time. anyone else having trouble posting comments?

loved the ohno/black and peyton/ember matches.

and _especially_ enjoyed how full sail was quiet during early parts of the main. see guys? you actually CAN sit and watch a match without yelling stupid shit every fifteen seconds.


----------



## TD Stinger

I though the opening between Ember vs. Peyton was good and a good showcase for Peyton. Though that Spin Kick sequence between both looked slow and choreographed. But I still liked it overall.

Didn't care at all for the Sanity vs. Ealy Twin match.

I liked this Sonya squash more than the last but still need to see more of her.

And the main event had things I love and hate about pro wrestling but it had more love than hate. Liked that Ohno actually trashed talked during the match and had some cool sequences.

And I offiically love Bobby Roode. Guy is such a dick that he would insult his family and hit on Roddy's wife all in the same sentence. And because Roode is being such a dick, you naturally get behind Roddy.


----------



## ellthom

Dueling chants already for Ember. I wouldn't be surprised she starts getting boos after winning the title. She is boring as hell and fans are catching on. Great in the ring and a great entrance, but she is the female Finn Balor, she is just plain dull. I would rather 5 other women on the NxT roster be champion before her but it's obvious they are making her win the title. So "yay" I guess. 

Not happy about it, but at least we might get a good championship match out of them at least. NxT has been overdue a good womens match.

Show was great overall though, Alister Black v Ohno was fun, nice to see Alistair Black have some competition for a change and take some hits.


----------



## Braylyt

Just came in to say that I fucking love Sonya Deville

That's all


----------



## RiverFenix

Very solid offering this week. I dug it. 

Peyton vs Ember was probably Peyton's best match in NXT, at least lately. I also like that we have a feud in the women's division not based around the title. Ember runs the ropes weirdly, never looks comfortable hitting them and her footwork is always off - I think it's because she's so short that she has to sorta jump into them so the top rope hits her upper back instead of neck. I actually thought Royce was going to hit the second rope Fishermans Buster given how she hooked it rather than going for a regular suplex set-up given she was going to be pushed off anyways. I liked the ref bump out of this spot - just enough to believably distract for the outside interference. Peyton worked over the shoulder effectively with the corner ringpost spamming and then the sub while striking the joint. I didn't totally mind the Widow's Peak kickout because it was more of a "pop up" set-up version and thus kayfabe might not have the full impact. Billie should have been taken out a little more impactfully if she was going to be laid out for so long. 

That WWE2K18 Video Game commercial with Seth Rollins is badass. Too bad it's just to shill the video game. First time I saw it I thought it was a new debut vignette and thought it was a helluva production for some incoming wrestler. 

Sanity vs Ealy Brothers was just there. Served it's purpose I guess. Mostly filler. I'm surprised the Ealy's haven't got gimmicked names yet. They're getting better. One time I'd like to debut twins as a singles act and have them go on a solid run secretly switching before being uncovered. Hell even have them win the title. But I digress. Tag Division would be better without AoP being so damn dominant. I'd like to hot shot the title around a bit for a change. Have somebody upset AoP and then lose it before AoP gets their rematch. Have Heavy Machinery upset win, then have Sanity beat them for it, then Street Profits beat them in their first defense, then Tino and Moss win it, then TMDK. I'm just sorta tired of long runs. 

I like that NXT is using backstage segments to set up matches again. I wonder if there is somebody new in charge of creative since post Mania Takeover. Also using a lot more character building vignettes - something early NXT did a lot of as well. 

I never get why a MMA gimmick is supposed to make somebody more dangerous given all wrestlers are kayfabe fighters. Daria is getting better, seemingly told to slow down and be more measured and strategic. She is okay on offense but still seems uncomfortable selling and bumps awkwardly in spots. 

Ohno vs Black was very good, albeit a bit slow. It was more an old school main event with psychology and little need for flashy moves - won't be everybodies cup of tea, and not sure I'd want that all the time myself but sometimes it just works. I like when they actually wrestle/grapple each other rather than going for scripted loose spots/reversals - you can tell their reversals were real with the leverage points used and countered - obviously they were letting the other do it but it was unspoken so they'd react to the move/hold with the counter of their own. I didn't mind the crowd silent as it allowed me to watch the match and the PBP calling without being distracted. I don't think fans were tired or disinterested it was just that they were watching the good match between two world class wrestlers. Ohno's standing senton and Black's jumping double stomp both look like they legit took the wind out of the other. 

Is there really a point to Percy Watson in the booth? He hardly ever adds anything, seemingly goes minutes without talking. He's only there to add silly remarks and maybe some over the top reaction soundbytes. Nigel is very good at adding color in-match, but there is a big match/moment aspect that he doesn't bring. Might be the British in him.


----------



## BehindYou

It's crazy that they don't do segments like this Rude/Roddy one on the main roster.

A heel just being a dick to everyone including the crew and a shirt tearing scuffle... actually making things seem personal.

The worst part is its just a standard classic wrestling segment.


----------



## 777

Just loved Ohno vs Black to bits.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Black vs Ohno was a viscous as I expected. :mark:

Surprised it ended clean. I wonder if Ohno is gonna have some kind of losing streak/frustration angle. Leading to a feud with Itami or something?


----------



## Crasp

I think Ohno's just going to continue on as gatekeeper/enhancement. I'm not thinking there's any longer term big plan for him, nor do I see him going to the main roster as anything but a jobber.


----------



## december_blue

Crasp said:


> I think Ohno's just going to continue on as gatekeeper/enhancement. I'm not thinking there's any longer term big plan for him, nor do I see him going to the main roster as anything but a jobber.


I haven't really been wowed by Ohno since he came back, so I'm not mad at that being his role in NXT going forward.


----------



## Crasp

december_blue said:


> I haven't really been wowed by Ohno since he came back, so I'm not mad at that being his role in NXT going forward.


Nor me. But I know if (read: as) it plays out this way there will be a lot of angry marks.


----------



## Flair Shot

I think Ohno will eventually just ease into a trainers role. I don't think he'll ever get out of NXT or win any title.


----------



## Donnie

I'm on the other side of the coin where I think Ohno will make the main roster. Dude is SO good and I truly believe he'll be on TV by Mania weekend


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Peyton is lowkey great but most people won't realize it until she gets a long ppv work, then the cycle of underrated to overhyped to hated to underrated again will sting her like it did Sasha and currently Alexa. 

Ember is being less cutesy, which is a good start, but she still doesn't know what her character is supposed to be. She just doesn't understand wrestling psychology, no selling the arm, doing multiple handsprings with an injured arm, kicking out at 1 after impact moves like she's Brock...

Sonya is progressing nicely, her strikes look great and stiff and she knows the pace of her character.


----------



## Mordecay

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Peyton is lowkey great but most people won't realize it until she gets a long ppv work, then the cycle of underrated to overhyped to hated to underrated again will sting her like it did Sasha and currently Alexa.


She won't get the chance on NXT, the title scene likely will go from Ember/Asuka to Nikki/Ember and then the winner with one of the other japanese girls or maybe Ruby Riot. I think Iconic will feud with Ruby now and will put her over, as they always do. But yeah, Peyton is improoving, her selling needs more work, but her offense is crisper and she has the best facial expressions on NXT.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Mordecay said:


> She won't get the chance on NXT, the title scene likely will go from Ember/Asuka to Nikki/Ember and then the winner with one of the other japanese girls or maybe Ruby Riot. I think Iconic will feud with Ruby now and will put her over, as they always do. But yeah, Peyton is improoving, her selling needs more work, but her offense is crisper and she has the best facial expressions on NXT.


Yea, I know NXT is a dead end but that's okay, I'd much rather see her against the 4HW/Mickie/Naomi where her mic and character work can shine.

Peyton vs Sasha...

:trips5


----------



## Crasp

Peyton's very much on the verge of surpassing Billie for me which would have been unthinkable for me a year back. A lot of that has to do with Billie falling shorter than I'd expected. I still wouldn't compare Royce's fate to that of Sasha or Bliss', because she's not really on Sasha's level as a wrestler, neither Alexa's level as a natural talker. And I don't see her ever recieving the same kind of pushes/prominence as those two. Short story is I don't ever expect to see her pushed to the level at which the usual backlash would ensue.

As for Ember... It's kind of just painful. It's sad to see things like JeriGOAT talking about her lack of psychology when it's pretty clear that she's under instruction to work that way. NXT fucked themselves with Asuka's booking and in the panic they've decided that instead of building the rest of the division up, they're just going to make Ember another superhuman as a means to justify Asuka's defeat. The problem being they'll end up in the same place. I imagine the person to defeat Ember will be someone who wins or at least places highly in the MYC, and the rest of the NXT women will continue to tread water in irrelevance :/


----------



## Mordecay

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Peyton vs Sasha...
> 
> :trips5


Yeah, I think Peyton can shine against Sasha and probably Bayley since they faced a few times on NXT house shows, so they know each other. But Sasha would be the money match, that is if they allow them to work and not just having a 3-5 minutes match.


----------



## zrc

Asuka is getting jobbed out in my 2k18 universe. I'll have everyone from Bliss to Tamina beat the crap outta her. It's got to the point I can't stand the cow, and all the other women mean fuck all. Any momentum they build is killed once they reach a title match. Until she's gone the division can fuck off.


----------



## DoubtGin

The food puns and overacting by Heavy Machinery tho


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sanity is awful. They're like a bootleg Wyatt family. I'm just trying to see what Asuka does in a Last Man Standing setting.*


----------



## DoubtGin

I missed Mauro.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T* Asuka just got up after being Powerbombed on top of 10 chairs on a steel ramp. Have you tossed your computer monitor yet?*


----------



## DoubtGin

Such a great main event.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*SUPERPLEX OFF THE LADDER THROUGH THE ANNOUNCE TABLE :dead2

It was a good match, but Jesus Christ, Asuka's booking is overkill. She took by far the most punishment and STILL ended up standing while laughing. It's stuff like this that makes the rest of the division look incompetent.*


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

LOVED IT!!! PPV worthy match. I realize some folks are getting tired of Asuka dominating. I feel like it will lead to HUGE rub for whoever detrhones her (Ember?) But this match actually kinda put Nikki Cross over as very strong even in defeat. One of the best matches on a weekly TV show recently.


----------



## Mordecay

Fun episode of NXT

Velveteen Dream. I don't know who thought aboutthis gimmick, but they sure as hell haven't seen how well Breeze and Rose did on the main roster with similar gimmicks. I laugh at his "Flying Armpit" finisher.

Lorcan vs Itami was hard hitting and fun while it lasted

Roddy/Roode video package was excellent

The main event was very good, arguably the best match of WWE tv this week, but boy do Full Sail sucks or what? They were dead for most of the match, despite these two were killing each other. This is a theory, but comparing it with the Ember/Peyton from last week's NXT who had a more consistent crowd reaction, I think the problem is that no one was buying that Nikki had a chance in hell of beating Asuka despite all the punishment she was inflicting, and this is a constant in most, if not all, of Asuka's matches. She has been booked so above the rest that it has killed the heat in her matches. But the match was good, and these two legit were trying to kill each other, unlike in last night's MITB match, where the women were too "nice" with each other.


----------



## sailord

Mordecay said:


> Fun episode of NXT
> 
> Velveteen Dream. I don't know who thought aboutthis gimmick, but they sure as hell haven't seen how well Breeze and Rose did on the main roster with similar gimmicks. I laugh at his "Flying Armpit" finisher.
> 
> Lorcan vs Itami was hard hitting and fun while it lasted
> 
> Roddy/Roode video package was excellent
> 
> The main event was very good, arguably the best match of WWE tv this week, but boy do Full Sail sucks or what? They were dead for most of the match, despite these two were killing each other. This is a theory, but comparing it with the Ember/Peyton from last week's NXT who had a more consistent crowd reaction, I think the problem is that no one was buying that Nikki had a chance in hell of beating Asuka despite all the punishment she was inflicting, and this is a constant in most, if not all, of Asuka's matches. She has been booked so above the rest that it has killed the heat in her matches. But the match was good, and these two legit were trying to kill each other, unlike in last night's MITB match, where the women were too "nice" with each other.


The crowd reaction also might be due this was the very last Match of the taping from what i read last week. So If true it's not surprising that they would be quite having probably sat there for few hours with how ever many tapings they did


----------



## the_hound

more bumps in that last woman standing match compared to those two womans mitb matches put together, that match crapped all over it.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

That was easily Asuka's best match in NXT and a massive star making turn for Nikki. I can't believe some of the shit they were allowed to do. PPV quality match and the best of the three women's main events this week.

Nikki does such great work with that character. At first it was overkill but she's worked out the kinks. She does such a good job with the ugly haggard bit that it's shocking to see she's a cute little Scottish angel in real life:


----------



## Dibil13

Nikki and Asuka fucking killed it. Best women's match of the year so far and it's not even close. If Nikki doesn't get a title run after that performance then HHH has lost it.


----------



## TD Stinger

VD has shown to be impressive and athletic, but we all know this gimmick has a very limited shelf life so I find it hard to get invested.

Loved that Asuka/Nikki bit outside the arena.

Really liked how they filmed the Ohno/Itami segment around the first match stoppage. Exactly what you would expect from the two and the slow build Itami heel turn continues.

I loved the the LWS match. Crowd was obviously tired with it being the last match of the taping but they still got into the big spots and between the trash can spots, the chair spots, the kicks, the swinging neckbreakers, and the Superplex off the ladder to end it, I loved it.


----------



## Heel To Face

amazing match and guess what we didnt have to act like this was such a historic moment in womens wrestling history. NXT just does it right. 

Just two women going out there and tearing shit up. Incredible match maybe smackdown and raw should take note. Those 2 shit mitb matches looks like backyard shit compared to this match.


----------



## Xevoz

I LOVE how there was no commentary for the end of Cross/Asuka. Just let the spot and the match speak for itself. Honestly best WWE Women's Match by a long shot. Maybe we'll see similar quality during the Mae Young Classic. I hope do because tonight was just 30 minutes of awesome.


----------



## Mordecay

Dibil13 said:


> Nikki and Asuka fucking killed it. Best women's match of the year so far and it's not even close. If Nikki doesn't get a title run after that performance then HHH has lost it.


Still think Charlotte/Bayley when Bayley won the title was better, and I am not fan of either girl. The crowd killed this match a little bit, but it was very good, blew every womens match this week.


----------



## will94

Asuka/Nikki match was awesome to see live. And I'm really glad they kept the entire Oney/Hideo stuff in as it put both guys over as tough as nails.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Can't say much more about the main event match that hasn't already been said. I don't know if it's a case of what the women are "allowed" to do, as someone said earlier, but it seems to be more what the women are willing to do. The Smackdown women performed in the MITB matches like they were terrified of ladders, heights and bumps that could be risky. Asuka and Nikki were the complete opposite, they put every ounce of what they had into that match. Kinda crazy that the best WWE women's ladder spot wasn't even in a ladder match.

Hideo vs. Lorcan was fun. I'm looking forward to Itami being out of this limbo and being a full fledged heel. I feel like they want me to boo Hideo but they're not committing to it. Of course, Full Sail, being the idiots they can be, will probably give him the best ovations of his WWE career once the turn is solidified.

Patrick Clark has a shit-ton of potential. Velveteen Dream does not.

Fuck Ho Ho Lun, he doesn't even deserve a jobber role.

AOP vs. Heavy Machinery will be a truckload of fun, can't wait for that. Roode vs. Strong next week! Can't believe some people shit on NXT, honestly.


----------



## misterxbrightside

My favorite women's match this week (obviously). Such a great match! I was cringing at all of the chair spots because they weren't watered down, these women just went for it! They killed it and like somebody mentioned, this pretty much finally sold me on Nikki. This was her star turning moment for those of us who were still doubting her. Those swinging neck breakers were absolutely beautifully executed. Asuka and Nikki should be very proud of themselves for the match they put on (on a weekly episode, might we add).

Now, the only problem is the build up for Ember to take the title. Because if they're going to half ass it like they've done with most of her NXT run, then shit, we're in for quite the underwhelming title win after all this with Nikki. At this point, I feel that Nikki deserves to be the one to dethrone Asuka much much more than Ember. Ember's only selling point is her comeback from her injury. But Nikki's willingness and ability to put in a different level of work needs to be looked at here.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

So women _can_ wrestle? :hmm:

Seriously that's gotta be the best women's match on NXT weekly TV ever. 

Itami and Lorcan have great chemistry. Not sure where they are going with Hideo though. 

Wolfe and Dain are doing absolutely nothing for me. I like stables but those guys suck.


----------



## reamstyles

Itami might become the nxt's gatekeeper and stay on nxt forever and when people are fed up and chant his name in main shows this is the right time to move him up for one mid card push..


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Did he say "onto the unforgiving......... mat!!!" ?? lmao


----------



## Mad Max

There was a GBOF ad during the Itami/Lorcan match that showed the video package of Reigns/Strowman but played the audio for the Lesnar/Joe match. :lmao


----------



## JafarMustDie

Mad Max said:


> There was a GBOF ad during the Itami/Lorcan match that showed the video package of Reigns/Strowman but played the audio for the Lesnar/Joe match. :lmao


They've been fucking up a lot lately. 

On SD during Owens' entrance, they put "- Defeated Chris Jericho at Payback to win the US title" when he really defeated him at the SD after Payback lol. 

Also at Extreme Rules (I think), I remember them playing Rollins' theme for like 5 secs, stopping it then playing Wyatt's theme cuz Seth was supposed to enter last. :lol


----------



## jacobrgroman

Kowalski's Killer said:


> That was easily Asuka's best match in NXT and a massive star making turn for Nikki. I can't believe some of the shit they were allowed to do. PPV quality match and the best of the three women's main events this week.
> 
> Nikki does such great work with that character. At first it was overkill but she's worked out the kinks. She does such a good job with the ugly haggard bit that it's shocking to see she's a cute little Scottish angel in real life:


man, dem gams.


----------



## Dibil13

Rookie of the Year said:


> Can't say much more about the main event match that hasn't already been said. I don't know if it's a case of what the women are "allowed" to do, as someone said earlier, but it seems to be more what the women are willing to do. The Smackdown women performed in the MITB matches like they were terrified of ladders, heights and bumps that could be risky


Good point. At first I thought they were being held back by Vince or whoever but when you really look at how those women carried themselves it does seem more like genuine reluctance on their part, or at least some combination of both.

If that's the case then it makes them look pretty bad, considering Asuka has over a decade of wear and tear on her body, isn't far off 36 and still bumps like hell when she needs to. I get that main roster women have a tougher schedule but at the same time a lot of those matches are pretty short and/or tags.


----------



## jacobrgroman

seriously great main. not much more to say than that.


even an about 5 minute hideo/lorcan match is better than stuff they can come up with in 10-15 minutes on raw or sdl. loving this continued itami/ohno story.
wolfe is a pretty good talker. think he can have a good long run in the company.
patrick clark continues to impress. I'm probably one of the few that thinks he can even get that over the top VD gimmick over in the future.

still not sure how the heck they're going to book ember now as both the (supposed) next challenger AND as someone who can eventually defeat asuka.


----------



## Crasp

Nice episode. Did I ever mention how much I like Lorcan?


----------



## JustAName

That was amazing, I loved this entire show.

Some character development for Wolf(e?)

Awesome job by Lorcan to actually sell how pissed off he was and just went straight for Itami, which made a whole lot of sense compared to the bullshit raw and smackdown does in similar situations most of the time where the competitors comes out smiling like nothing has happened.

Love the physicality and brutality in their match later on as well. After what Itami went through for then to win clean as a whistle I wonder if plans sort of changed with turning him.. he doesn't really seem that heelish and commentary seemed desperate to try to make it look like he took advantage of Lorcan when Lorcan did not... it was a weak attempt at best at planting any kind of seed. Ohno lost last week, right? What if they end up turning him instead, he was suppose to set an example of how to do things the right way to Itami and lost.

The main event was pure awesomeness, it would not be a surprise to me if Asuka got a concussion from that vicious powerbomb on the chairs on the floor where her head looks like it bounced of the ramp-way, OUCH. Just an amazingly physical and brutal match and also maybe now people won't judge Nikki's character so much for being over the top.. she was taking vicious kicks and laughed at it and she was also laughing after she was defeated after being superplexed off a ladder through the announce table.. someone with characteristics like that and laughs at pain has every right to be an "over the top" character, it suits her.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Crasp said:


> Nice episode. Did I ever mention how much I like Lorcan?


TELL ME.


----------



## Dibil13

JustAName said:


> After what Itami went through for then to win clean as a whistle I wonder if plans sort of changed with turning him.. he doesn't really seem that heelish


They're probably just taking it slow with Hideo, he hasn't fully turned yet. Heels usually win clean on NXT anyway.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The Main Event was great. Asuka and Nikki had one hell of a match.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I'd be all for an Oney and Hideo blood feud.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oh and Oney and Hideo was intense. Oney has some incredible matches. I hope he gets a push.


----------



## coreysamson

Best episode of NXT in a long while. And holy shit. That intensity in both Lorcan/Itami and the Last Woman Standing matches... If Nikki Cross isn't the one to dethrone Asuka we riot! Ember Moon in kayfabe has not done anything to warrant the accolade of dethroning Asuka. Nikki and Asuka went to fucking WAR and I would not at all be opposed to seeing a Hell in a Cell or Last Woman Standing II match at the Brooklyn Takeover.

This Hideo "is he heel? is he face?" saga is the most invested I have been in an NXT story in quite some time. I thought he turned full-blown heel three weeks ago but then he mans up and apologizes to Ohno over the Chicago incident and then shows courage by showing up to continue his match after that bloody nose. Now he's a pawn in this game of Sanity chess and we'll see if he continues in his righteous ways or if something happens and he snaps on Ohno, or if it's the other way around!

Looking forward to next week. I only hope to see Gargano sooner than later to respond to Ciampa's betrayal. They too often use the NXT post-Takeover as a recap with hardly anything important happening and I hate to see talents like Gargano, Ciampa, and Dunne to lose momentum after their huge moments in Chicago.


----------



## kristie wilson

The Raw Smackdown said:


> The Main Event was great. Asuka and Nikki had one hell of a match.


it was awesome.


----------



## JustAName

coreysamson said:


> Looking forward to next week. I only hope to see Gargano sooner than later to respond to Ciampa's betrayal. They too often use the NXT post-Takeover as a recap with hardly anything important happening and I hate to see talents like Gargano, Ciampa, and Dunne to lose momentum after their huge moments in Chicago.


I am not 100% sure if you're aware or not that they are both out(Gargano&Ciampa) with legitimate injuries (1 or both requiring surgery? don't fully remember), which is probably the reason why there haven't been any follow up on Ciampa's promo just yet. I expect there to be a heated and intense feud as soon as both men are good to go


----------



## Crasp

jacobrgroman said:


> TELL ME.


Well for starters, I like him more than Roode, Strong, Ohno & McIntyre combined.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I think Asuka is one of the most creatively bankrupt wrestlers in WWE right now, I don’t watch any of her matches unless they are on a Takeover (until recently, she barely worked televised NXT anyway) and even then I would usually use the opportunity to go to the bathroom and get a drink and watch whatever was left once I got back. As such this whole on going feud between her Cross, Riot and Ember Moon is something I’ve read about in passing but is not something I’ve actively followed. I explain all this because I was quite happy to just skip this weeks NXT and start fresh next week, when I found myself waking up to almost universal across the internet hype for the Last Woman Standing match between Asuka and Cross on this weeks NXT. No one gets excited like this for WWE product anymore, especially not from the Women. Absolute legends of the industry are calling it the best Women’s match in WWE History so I had to see what all the fuss was about. 

I feel like it’s a hard match to really put your thoughts on because it’s so deeply intertwined within external contexts. WWE has effectively been behind the curve with Women’s wrestling since the 80s, basically. People can argue it doesn’t matter but on the indys inter gender wrestling, female World Champions, all female promotions, bloody, brutal, female hardcore matches and all the rest are just part and parcel. They are decades beyond the point where this is done for novelty, pro wrestling isn’t real competition so there is no reason why women need to be isolated working shit matches on their own. 

But it is also true that there is no wider platform in pro wrestling than WWE, so it is certainly a big deal on paper for Women to be given matches which forever were only for the men. Hell in a Cell’s, Ladder Matches, Ironwomen matches etc but the reality is that even for the men these matches are shadows of their former selves due to the toothless form of modern WWE and they for whatever reason water it down even further for the Women. Sure they may be “historic” first time matches in the history statistic books but I’m pretty sure everyone has already forgotten about the details of the matches I listed above, even the MITB ladder match which was only a few weeks ago. 

On the flip, I like to go back and watch that “No Mas” match from Lucha Underground Season Two several times a year and every time it reminds me just how farcical this whole concept of a “Women’s Revolution” in WWE is. It is only an evolution because up until about three years ago WWE’s representation of women in their company was behind everyone else by about two or three decades. 

To give all this rambling point, what I'm trying to say by all this, is gimmick matches in WWE are often so bad, the women's are often worse and so anywhere else this wouldn't even compare really but in the context of WWE to have a women's match which is so violent, to have actual spots and spots that are as insane or if not more insane than what the men are allowed to do. To have a gimmick match which doesn't just look like a massive choreographed safety demonstration…. I mean hell yeah. This was probably the biggest step in WWE in a long time. 

Some side notes about NXT outside of this: 

Lorcan is such a great wrestler and he rarely has a lot to do so it was nice that this week he got something, while admittedly without clear pay off, that showcased him amongst the top mid card talent. Effectively three matches of pure violence. Itami’s nose looked legit broken and the blood blisters all over his chest plus his nose reopening all over his face made Itami look like a monster at the end. Another injury for the man made of glass?

Surprised to see Mauro Ranallo on the show already. Pleasantly surprised. I just thought they taped these NXT episodes months in advance.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Really good episode. Exceptional main event. Full marks to both Asuka and Nikki for that performance. Enjoyed Itami and Lorcan, and i am looking forward to Hideo's heel turn. I like Patrick Clark, but am not sure about his gimmick.


----------



## coreysamson

JustAName said:


> I am not 100% sure if you're aware or not that they are both out(Gargano&Ciampa) with legitimate injuries (1 or both requiring surgery? don't fully remember), which is probably the reason why there haven't been any follow up on Ciampa's promo just yet. I expect there to be a heated and intense feud as soon as both men are good to go


Okay thanks for the info. I know Ciampa had a nagging injury going into Takeover but wasn't aware of Gargano.


----------



## will94

Pizzamorg said:


> Surprised to see Mauro Ranallo on the show already. Pleasantly surprised. I just thought they taped these NXT episodes months in advance.


They tape 3-4 weeks in advance. These episodes were taped last Friday when Mauro revealed he was coming back to NXT.

Oney's starting to get that groundswell of support from the crowd and I hope it leads to some kind of push. He's a really good worker.


----------



## The Tempest

Can someone tell me what makes Oney stand out from the rest of the roster other than his shitty name? I'm not going to accept "he's a helluva worker" as an answer, there are plenty of them across all three brands.


----------



## Pizzamorg

The Tempest said:


> Can someone tell me what makes Oney stand out from the rest of the roster other than his shitty name? I'm not going to accept "he's a helluva worker" as an answer, there are plenty of them across all three brands.


Speaking only for me, what made me really take notice of Oney is his weird ass booking. He is a jobber to all purposes but they always book him in such a way that he will give you a fight for your life before putting you over, rather than just immediately folding to make the indy talent of the week look superhuman. I just find it so baffling I have to keep watching, why book someone as strong as they do Lorcan yet never give him any real momentum or story or direction and just use him to give the top talent the most competitive matches of their careers despite there being no in story context for why?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Crasp said:


> Nice episode. Did I ever mention how much I like Lorcan?





The Tempest said:


> Can someone tell me what makes Oney stand out from the rest of the roster other than his shitty name? I'm not going to accept "he's a helluva worker" as an answer, there are plenty of them across all three brands.





Pizzamorg said:


> Speaking only for me, what made me really take notice of Oney is his weird ass booking. He is a jobber to all purposes but they always book him in such a way that he will give you a fight for your life before putting you over, rather than just immediately folding to make the indy talent of the week look superhuman. I just find it so baffling I have to keep watching, why book someone as strong as they do Lorcan yet never give him any real momentum or story or direction and just use him to give the top talent the most competitive matches of their careers despite there being no in story context for why?


I love Lorcan. I think he's a great wrestler. I would say, if he was intended to be a jobber, he's one of the greatest jobbers of all time in the history of wrestling (or the 10 years I've been watching).
@Pizzamorg nailed it. He wrestles like a beast who is going to win. He's not a goofball jobber meant to put someone over dominantly. If someone beats Lorcan you know they had to earn that win. 

Again, he's a good wrestler. He's got a large moveset (only seeing some of it in nxt); he's a seller and good striker; and, I think he's charismatic in wrestling, good psychology yada yada.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Oney Lorcan has the worst name, worst look, worst theme and least personality of anybody in WWE. Yea he can work but there's 80 billion guys in the world that can wrestle just as well and almost all of them have more meaningful characters. Oney makes Roderick Strong look like Ric Flair in personality and charisma.


----------



## Crasp

Oney has more personality and character in _one eye_ than the entirety of Roddy Strong, and no amount of video packages can change that as far as I'm concerned, and I think he's much more fun to watch too.


----------



## The Tempest

If only people bothered to read the posts, I specifically said that being a good worker doesn't make you special from the rest of the roster and that I refuse to accept that as an answer because that's too easy, I mean wow, he can move so let's all suck his dick :mark: but that's not how it works. Can he talk? Or is he just as boring as Roddy Strong which btw the packages video were lulz worthy. You just can't build a story over the fact that he's a father now. Come the fuck on, that's just as lazy as it gets, a good % of the WWE roster are dads (Kofi, Titus, Apollo, Owens, H, Bryan just to name a few) so let's push all of them because they're dads :lmao

Do people not realize that this NXT is hurting the main roster? And not because hurr durr the booking is better (yeah sure :lmao :lmao :lmao) but because they no longer prepare these guys for a much bigger crowd and for live tv. Do y'all really want to see a dude that can barely form a sentence thus making you change the channel? I want guys that can move and can talk, right now 80% of the NXT roster can't talk for shit, plusmost of them are void of any sort of charisma, unless you think having a good entrance means you have charisma :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Fun episode of NXT. Main event was really good, Roode is so great in being a dick, and while Roddy is vanilla af, he is a great wrestler. Ohno/Itami vs Sanity was ok, working with the Ohno/Itami rivalry. A lot of video packages and backstage segments. Drew interview was fine, Iconic always solid being the obnoxious brats, but boy Ruby and Ember were as generic as possible.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Da God Roode with yet another great match during his NXT run. Wish he would go to the main roster already, they could use him somewhere I'm sure, but I'll take him feuding with McIntyre as it seems that's the direction they are going with moving forward. :mark:


Unless they give Strong a rematch sometime in the future :hmm:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This episode was good. Tag Match was alright. Ember/Ruby...Eh. Billie/Peyton were great for being bratty, The Main Event..THAT was awesome. I gotta say. WWE did a very good job of making me care about Roderick Strong because when he lost I felt so bad for him. More than I've felt bad for Becky or Sami Zayn and I love those two. ESPECIALLY with that fake out. 

This won't happen as Drew McIntyre will probably be the one to take the belt off of Roode but I do hope that Roddy gets a rematch and wins it.


----------



## J-B

Strong doesn't do much for me. I just put him in the category of wrestlers who are bland but good in the ring. I dunno, the whole "muh wife, muh kid" packages didn't do much for me.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Tag match was decent. I just don't really give a shit about Sanity though, especially Wolfe and Dain. 

Main event was very solid. Great psychology and selling by both men. 

As for Oney Lorcan, dude entertains me flat out. Everyone I like entertains me for different reasons; Styles for his athleticism, Joe for his intense promos, Rock for his funny catchphrases, Sable for her giant tits, Foley for his death defying bumps, and Lorcan for his bone crushing offense. I couldn't really give a shit if he draws a dime. I don't sign his checks and Vince don't sign mine. Your mileage may vary. 

:shrug


----------



## ellthom

I have no idea what they are doing with Ember Moon, I have seriously just given up caring that they are going to even give her anything, her interview came off so cringe, why haven't they developed this women yet? Ember Moon is like if Undertaker grabbed the mic and spoke in the voice of one of those minions. 

Her presentation doesn't match her character at all. I have never seen such a mismatch. And she was smiling the whole frikkin time, stop that... you are literally becoming the female equivalent of Apollo Crews. Asuka just put you on the shelf, at least act like you give a shit! aaarrgguuughghhhhh!!!! 

My god! I have given up all hope on this women! And yet this women is going to be WWE's pick to beat Asuka..


----------



## The Tempest

ellthom said:


> I have no idea what they are doing with Ember Moon, I have seriously just given up caring that they are going to even give her anything, her interview came off so cringe, why haven't they developed this women yet?


Maybe because NXT IS NOT DEVELOPMENTAL?! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ellthom

The Tempest said:


> Maybe because NXT IS NOT DEVELOPMENTAL?! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


that much is very clear


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Am I the only one who finds it weird that Roddy's video package talks about his drug addict mom shooting his dad but then shows her entering the arena with him like they're the fucking Brady bunch?

edit: Just finished the match, it was good. I thought I didn't like Roode because I didn't enjoy his matches with Nak, but now I'm thinking Nak was the problem. Roddy and his wife need to work on their selling, maybe NXT should've found out if she could act _before_ dedicating half the match to closeups of her face.


----------



## American_Nightmare

NXT of course can put on a consistent and compelling show with all the talent they've got there, but it's clear that there's something missing. In addition to that, it feels more like a promotion within a promotion rather than a developmental territory. Therefore, I think they need to bring in some WWE veterans, whether on the main roster or not currently signed to the company, down to NXT and have them work with some of the guys they've got there. They've had Rhyno, Tajiri, Mickie James, Scotty 2 Hotty, etc. come in with great benefit coming from it, and the best way for new talent to improve is for them to work with more experienced guys. This is exactly what JR did with OVW when it was WWE's developmental territory, and I'm baffled that they still aren't doing that.

Some of the guys I would bring are Rob Van Dam and Carlito (who could work with guys that have some speed and can fly around) MVP, Christian (if he could still wrestle), Shelton Benjamin (who could help with overall in ring athleticism), Dreamer from time to time (who could be a big help in anything goes matches), Victoria, Melina, Eve Torres, have Natalya go down a few more times (all of who could be a big help in developing some of the women they have and creating bigger roles for them), the Big Show and Mark Henry (who could help with the bigger guys there and help them learn how they should work) and Chris Jericho (who would be a huge help with the technical aspect of wrestling).


----------



## jacobrgroman

FINALLY got to last week's episode.

great main. roode is amazing. they showed roddy's wife (they're married, right?) WAAAY too much though.

bring on mcintyre I guess...


----------



## sailord

Really enjoyed the black vs fish match And liked Johnnys wrestling promo


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This was a good episode Overall. Great to see Gargano Back and I can't wait to see him fly solo.

Tag Title Match was Eh. Guess Sanity will be their next opponents..Which I guess means Drew is winning that #1 Contender's match. I like how they had pages of AOP's book dropping from the sky. Nice Touch.


----------



## jacobrgroman

The Raw Smackdown said:


> This was a good episode Overall. Great to see Gargano Back and I can't wait to see him fly solo.
> 
> Tag Title Match was Eh. Guess Sanity will be their next opponents..Which I guess means Drew is winning that #1 Contender's match. I like how they had pages of AOP's book dropping from the sky. Nice Touch.


same. I thought that was some cool "symbolism" there.

and I'd be down for a couple of heel teams going at it.


----------



## lagofala

American_Nightmare said:


> NXT of course can put on a consistent and compelling show with all the talent they've got there, but it's clear that there's something missing. In addition to that, it feels more like a promotion within a promotion rather than a developmental territory. Therefore, I think they need to bring in some WWE veterans, whether on the main roster or not currently signed to the company, down to NXT and have them work with some of the guys they've got there. They've had Rhyno, Tajiri, Mickie James, Scotty 2 Hotty, etc. come in with great benefit coming from it, and the best way for new talent to improve is for them to work with more experienced guys. This is exactly what JR did with OVW when it was WWE's developmental territory, and I'm baffled that they still aren't doing that.
> 
> Some of the guys I would bring are Rob Van Dam and Carlito (who could work with guys that have some speed and can fly around) MVP, Christian (if he could still wrestle), Shelton Benjamin (who could help with overall in ring athleticism), Dreamer from time to time (who could be a big help in anything goes matches), Victoria, Melina, Eve Torres, have Natalya go down a few more times (all of who could be a big help in developing some of the women they have and creating bigger roles for them), the Big Show and Mark Henry (who could help with the bigger guys there and help them learn how they should work) and Chris Jericho (who would be a huge help with the technical aspect of wrestling).


I agree with you but I think of NXT were solely used to get raw recruits ready, it would cease to be a brand that could be touring. Also, people won't be driven to watch it like they do with NXT.

However that is also a double edged sword because in that way, the wrestlers kind of get overexposed sometimes and people might get sick of them by the time they spend 3 or 4 months on the main roster. It's really important for the wrestler to reserve stuff for the main show IMO.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Street Profits look like they're going to be awesome based on that vignette, watch Vince break them up the second they get to the main roster.


----------



## Crasp

Red shoes!


----------



## J-B

I've always liked Angelo Dawkins so it's good to see that he'll be on TV more in the future


----------



## Mordecay

Ok-ish episode of NXT, crowd again didn't helped at all

Ruby-Ember was pretty good I must say, best I've seen Ruby since her debut, maybe because they have worked against each other before, but it flow really well and I liked Ruby's selling of the Eclipse

NWD-Bononi was just a match, nothing important besides the Almas stuff, let's see how that works

Lorcan-Burch was good, although rather short as expected, but they beat the crap out of each other

Dain-McEntyre was really good as well, best Dain match so far, he looked like a beast and Drew still has star written all over him. The crowd sucked for this match, probably the worst I've seen and that's saying a lot, they were absolutely dead for this match, even 205 live matches get more of a reaction, I felt bad for Drew and Killian, because they were trying their hardest and not even a 1 count after the Future Shock DDT got a good reaction.


----------



## Mad Max

This thought never crossed my mind before, but I really want a Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch tag team now, they're like the American and British version of one another. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Ember vs. Riot was really good. Lots of good offense by both ladies.

Orcan vs. Burch was really good in that one minute stretch where they were just beating the shit out of each other. Wouldn't mind seeing these two as a team one day either.

I'm glad they're finally moving forward with Almas and Thea.

Crowd didn't give a shit about the main event. I mean both men tried and there was some good action and good back and forth but man the crowd brought that match down.


----------



## ellthom

This was probably one of the better NxT episodes all year, some great ma,tches and some good story progression for the upcoming NxT TakeOver. Looking at this episode alone you can see NxT finally repairing itself from that mass call up back in 2015 

Ember Moon v Rudy Riot is probably my favourite women's match of the year, I honestly thought it was better than the Asuka v Nikki Cross match from a pure wrestling perspective. These two have so much chemistry it makes me want to see more of them wrestling. Despite my person opinions on Ember Moon she was great in this match.

Oney Lorcan v Danny Birch was a fun short match, very stiff on both parts. Really woke the crowd up too. These two show great intensity and I really see them maybe returning to make a tag team from these two down the line.

No Way Jose v Cezar Bononi. Nice to see Jose get a win.

Killian Dain v Drew McIntyre was a good match too, pretty solid, really nothing bad to say about it. Dain really showed himself off as a singles guy right here too. Credit to Dain

Drew has been a favourite of mine for years and there are very few wrestling I would consider favourites. Ever since he came into the WWE as the Chosen Ones years ago I was always into this man, I even thought he ha a good run with the IC title. But alot of people seemed to not be into him, then WWE dropped him into a comedy gimmick and I found myself not into him at all. Then he left WWE and I was instantly drawn into him again, so we have now now totally repaired. Drew is an example to alot of people in WWE who are in a terrible position to take notice that you can come back from being shit.

I really hope WWE treat Drew so much more better this time around.


----------



## Flair Shot

One of the more weaker episodes in recent memory. I only liked the main event.

Decent Big Lads Wrestling match between Dain and McIntyre. Just a shame the crowd couldn't give a single damn about it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Hit and miss episode really. Moon v Riot was really impressive i thought, NWJ/Bononi was bleh, really enjoyed Lorcan/Burch, Lorcan's matches are just wonderful to watch at times, the stiffness is incredible. And the main event was very good too, glad Drew won as he certainly deserves it. 

Got to echo the thoughts of others about the crowd though, they were dreadful, especially in the main event.


----------



## validreasoning

Moons a great worker no doubt. Seems to have a good match with everyone.

Lorcans a fun dude. If they give him a storyline and push I could see fans really getting behind him.

Drew as face is just not clicking as I expected. It's very hard to buy a guy that big as the underdog who sells 90% of the match to come back to win unless you have the crowd control and charisma of hulk Hogan which drew clearly hasn't. In saying that nice finish to the match though it made dain come off as the hero fighting until his last breath.


----------



## SAMCRO

Man Triple H should have came out at the end and scolded those fans for being so piss poor during that main event. I mean jesus christ go the fuck home and don't come to the fucking show if you plan on sitting there like fucking retards staring off into space.


----------



## BehindYou

validreasoning said:


> In saying that nice finish to the match though it made dain come off as the hero fighting until his last breath.


 I fee like the end would of been perfect for Joe vs Lesnar, it made Dain look like a beast.


I can't believe they are not going for the Brazillian market with a Cezar push, Brazillian fans are crazy for their own athletes. Even if wrestling isn't big there at the moment, that's what it needs to grow.


Burch vs Lorcan is the kind of match CWs should be having on the main roster. With so many traditional CW moves being used by the main division these days stiffness and intensity would help separate them more. Plus, it would make the true high flying CWs and the clash of style interesting.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Burch/Lorcan was a slobber knocker bah gawd! :mark: Glad is they'll get a chance to do it again. 

Loved the finish in the main event. Kept both guys looking strong.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

This was one of the better episodes of NXT I've seen in a a few months.

Ember and Ruby tore the house down. Might have been the best I've seen them both look, especially Ruby. They have some good chemistry. Hoping to see them in an extended program in the future.

Oney and Burch was a slugfest. During the portion when it all broke down and Oney gave Burch some color it almost seemed as if it became legitimately personal. I bought into all of it. Oney's open palm strikes and fighting style is American Strong Style and I love all of it. A few people have mentioned it but they'd make a good pair, especially in a stable as ruthless, brawling henchmen.

NWJ and Bononi wasn't anything special and it wasn't meant to be but it does circle around to the Cien storyline and opens a new feud with him and NWJ. Can't be mad at that. If those two are to stay on NXT past the summertime shuffle then they'll both need to be elevated as they'll be elder statesmen and both have served as the flagbearer for brand at different points.

Dain and McIntyre was a thing of beauty, dead crowd notwithstanding. Dain is a freaking beast. He really showed he can go in the ring and should really be a singles star for which SAnitY is centered around. Drew was fine here as well. I'd like to see a tad bit more aggression from him but still I liked how he performed.


----------



## scshaastin

Damn lei d tapa got buried quick lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Quite like this week’s episode of NXT. You can tell it was probably the 1st night of the taping they did because the crowd was pretty hot throughout.

Ember Moon looked good in her squash. And while they haven’t done a great job with her character, the woman is still over. And I thought she cut a pretty good promo. Actually overall I think she’s a strong talker.

Won’t surprise me if they end up making the NXT title match at Takeover a 3 way with Roddie Strong added.

The Sanity vs. AOP brawl was well done. Though I do wonder what their goal was. Like, who were they trying to make look like the good guys and bad guys. The crowd clearly treated Sanity like babyfaces here but AOP were the ones standing tall. I wonder if this is what they were expecting or if they just put 2 monster teams together and let whatever happen, well, happen.

Zolita Vega looks like she’s going to do a world of good for Andrade.

They’ve got something with Velveteen Dream. Young. Athletic. Can work. He’s got a lot of tools but in 2017 I just don’t see that gimmick going far. In 1998-1999 he’d fit great but in 2017 those kinds of gimmicks, at least outside NXT have been doomed to fail. He’s got a future, I’m just not sure it’s with that gimmick.

I don’t really know what the Street Profits are, but I’m intrigued.

Drew cut a pretty generic babyface promo. But, he did have personal history to back it up and clearly got the crowd behind him and that’s what matters in the end.

I was very surprised they aired not only 1, but 2 Aleister Black vignettes. And not just the same two vignettes like they’ve done before. Makes me think they’ve got something big coming for him.

And Itami vs. Ohno was a hell of a physical match that the crowd was really into. The finish got Hideo over as a heel and can build to a rematch at Takeover

Overall, fun show.


----------



## sailord

Who do guys think is the co leader of sanity while young is away dealing with him mother death? To me it looks like cross


----------



## Genking48

First off, whenever I see the name Cezar Bononi I think it's referring to one of the Authors of Pain.

Started with the Ohno/Itami match because that was the only thing I was really hyped about with this episode.

Itami looks badass, the scar he has post surgery looks vicious and he looks pretty tanned as well.

Ohno's kicks, chops and elbows looked and sounded brutal when connecting with Itami, good stuff.

Now I don't really have a problem with Itami being able to get the better of a man the size of Ohno since it's mainly strikes. If he suplexed and powerbombed Ohno around the whole match I would be much more sour on the it since that wouldn't make since to me. But I can believe that strikes and using your bodyweight is a fine way for a smaller guy to combat a guy that is bigger than him.

Liked the little details that Itami had to go down on his knees when irish whipping Ohno, using his whole body to actually successfully perform the move since Ohno is much bigger than him. Made sense to me as someone that has never wrestled that you have to do stuff like that when the opponent outweighs you.

He's also gotten more cocky which is nice to see, that taunt after the DDT like guillotine on Ohno got a nice reaction from the crowd.

I felt like the crowd hadn't fully accepted Itami as a heel yet, they still cheered towards the end when he signaled for the GTS (maybe it's just the move though) so the ending was the right move. They really started booing by that point.

Post match assault further got the vicious heel character over, first GTS looked a little shaky, but the second one looked much better.






They held back though, looking forward to a real slugfest where they throw bombs at each other at Takeover.


----------



## Flair Shot

The promo Ember cut after her match was so bad. :lmao

Still don't quite sure what to think of the Street Profits. I hope atleast they're decent in the ring.

Itami vs. Ohno was good. I liked Ohno's selling of the GTS on the steel steps.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Drew's promo was kind of generic and corny but it was executed really well and the crowd was behind him. Props for that. 

Main event had good heat. Kind of weird for a giant to get victimized by such a small dude but I'm still interested to see where it goes.


----------



## Jersey

Hopefully Athena takes the title off of Asuka at TakeOver Brooklyn.


----------



## Mordecay

What can I say about this episode? It was kinda meh tbh. Athena squashing and cutting a fired up promo that I really didn't bought, she still seems so forced. But I can't deny she is very good in the ring and she is over, so she may very well be the best option to dethrone Asuka since they didn't bothered in pushing anyone else.

Drew cutting your typical generic babyface promo, but I believe it, maybe it was the delivery, but he didn't felt like he was just saying the lines but actually meaning what he was saying.

Velveteen Dream may end up working, not sure how well outside NXT, but he is growing on me a bit (so as his theme :grin2

Main event was fine, but I expected more. Maybe they were saving something for later since you could say Itami has fully turned heel now, but I don't know, Ohno was so awesome 6 months ago in the indies and now he is just another guy.


----------



## RiverFenix

That Tornado Suplex spot was sick. Lei'd Tapa could have some promise as well as she is a bigger girl who seems okay at playing ugly. Ideally I think there should be a Women's Tag Division formed given all the girls hired for the Mae Young Tournament - Tapa and Tamina would make a good team in this division.


----------



## Master Bate

Hideo as a heel finally and seeing him destroy Ohno after the match made me mark like an absolute madman, look forward to a full match at the next takeover.


----------



## lee20794

Was very impressed with Drew's promo. He spoke a generic promo, but listening to it he delivered it fucking fantastically and everyone was clearly into it. 

Also full heel Itami :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri

Did Galloway Vs. Roode happen in TNA?

- Vic


----------



## Piers

Is Eric Young injured ?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Drew McIntyre killed his promo. It was amazing......and HIDEO has arrive lol. I love this Hideo.


----------



## Dibil13

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is Eric Young injured ?


His mother died.


----------



## SureUmm

"No One Is Ready For" Asuka is the greatest.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Great match between Black and O Reilly


----------



## sailord

Really good main event tonight really enjoyed it


----------



## TD Stinger

Nice to see Gagano back wrestling. Not sure how I feel about the new music yet as I grew to love the DIY music. Match was fun while it lasted. Gargano is a guy who I wouldn’t mind be built to be #1 contender. I would love to see a title match with him vs. Roode.

I really like cocky Asuka. She’s not a complete heel but a cocky champion who honestly has every right to be confident. I’ve been disappointed in what they’ve done with Ember’s character but I can’t deny she’s over. The crowd was legit split between these 2 which made for a hot segment. And honestly, IMO, Ember carries herself well on the mic. The fact they gave away Ember hitting her finisher on Asuka already makes me think she’s not winning but we will see.

Roode is awesome. That is all.

They seem to be going forward with pushing Sonya. She shows signs of potential but I also think she looks a little silly at times.

I like what they’re doing with Hideo as a heel. Not excited that his feud with Ohno may be done already though. Black definitely feels like a star with his presence.

The match with O’Reilly was good. Not my particular cup of tea but a good debut match for O’Reilly. I honestly hope he and Fish are teaming up again because there is nothing to O’Reilly by himself, IMO.

Overall, another fun show for me.


----------



## Buhalovski

The aura around Black is unreal, even without even talking you can notice him. Great main event aswell. Hope his first time on the mic is something special tho


----------



## jacobrgroman

wow, that black/o'reilly match was something else. give them some build and a reason to have a re-match and that could be a takeover headliner and moty material right there.

I said this in a facebook group but I feel that the promo we saw from ember tonight is the best we're ever gonna get from her. I do think that her vs asuka could be a motn candidate in a few weeks.

raul mendoza looked great in there against johnny graps.


----------



## Genking48

Good that Gargano is back, it feels kinda backwards though. That the guy that was attacked is back before his attacker. Hope Ciampa recovers and they go right into a money feud.

Authors of Pain vs Sanity. Don't know if I'm much for that feud. seems like a heel vs heel thing. Are they really out of face tag teams now?

Asuka is doing a great job as the cocky champion. Ember seemed like a very generic face, getting LOUDER the longer she speaks and then her voice getting more silent to seem threatening. Taking a page right out of the Samoa Joe playbook, just doesn't really work for Ember. Good slap.

Sort of seeing that it could go in the direction of 2010/2011 ROH Roderick Strong where he feels increasingly screwed out of title shots and turns heel because of this.

From the vignettes I guess I'm not really a fan of the Street Profit guys but we'll see how it goes when they debut.

Again a good Hideo segment (really pumping them out). It looks great that he's tired of this shit, getting pissed off so he has to switch to Japanese because he's so angry he can't express it all in English. Side note, the shoes he's wearing looks so silly.

Itami and Black are a good contrast to one another. Itami being an all no-nonsense wrestler and Black being all flair and theatrical. Is Itami done with Ohno and moves on to Black or are they gonna go with a three way match?

Great match between O'Reilly and Black. It's really been weird with the last couple of Black matches. Normally when huge indy stars like Fish & O'Reilly debuts they are getting a huge deal treatment and a trusted right into feuds. But so far they both debuted in a match and both lost to Black. NXT must have other plans for them and believes so much in Black that they feel that it does not matter that Fish & O'Reilly takes losses in their first match as they are going to do something else anyway and it pumps up the stock of Black.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Glad I didn't read the spoilers, Black vs O'Reilly in a NXT ring made me salivate, two of my faves going at it, might have to start watching on a full time basis again.


----------



## Jersey

Ember has to win at Takeover Brooklyn.


----------



## Jedah

PaigeLover said:


> Ember has to win at Takeover Brooklyn.


If she doesn't she's totally buried and Kairi is nowhere near ready yet even though she's going to win the Mae Young Classic, plus her recent concussion has people spooked, I'm sure. The only other viable challenger from recent times, Cross, was destroyed in that Last Woman Standing match.

So the only alternative to Asuka reigning for another six months at least would be to take the title off her here.

Asuka's already topped Goldberg's streak and will be the longest reigning champion of any kind in the modern era come Brooklyn. There's nothing left for her to do. Much as I've loved her reign, it's time for her to move on and let the women's division down there breathe. I have to imagine Triple H sees it that way too.

Crowd seemed into Ember though her mic skills can still use some work. That Eclipse established her presence, but wasn't delivered in the best way.






Anyway, I love the cocky Asuka tweener and hope she keeps that character when she comes up.


----------



## Rankles75

Can definitely see myself becoming a big Sonya Deville fan. Currently my second favourite woman wrestler on NXT behind Nikki Cross (who deserves to take the title off of Asuka far more than Ember Moon does)...


----------



## machomanjohncena

I still think Ember is winning, but it's weird that they already had her hit Asuka with the Eclipse


----------



## december_blue

"C'mon Big Charlotte!"

(1:02 mark)


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Who's Bemel? This lady is a beast. She should go monster heel fast.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I want to like Sonya but something about her presentation just doesn't feel natural yet. Hopefully she continues to grow.


----------



## Erik.

Thought I'd randomly tune into NXT for the first time in weeks, thoughts:

- Who the fuck is Raul Mendoza?
- You could mistake AOP for brothers. 
- Asuka should NEVER speak.
- Ember Moon should NEVER speak.
- Is that a new NXT title? Shows you how much I've watched. I like it.
- Heel KENTA? Awesome. 
- Absolutely LOVE Black, great theme, great presentation, great character.
- Who the fuck is Kyle O'Reilly?
- I like Kyle O'Reilly. 
- Solid match, BLACK MASS OUTTA NOWHERE.


----------



## Mordecay

Erik. said:


> - Asuka should NEVER speak.
> - Ember Moon should NEVER speak.


This



> - Who the fuck is Kyle O'Reilly?
> - I like Kyle O'Reilly.


:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## RiverFenix

Not liking Gargano's new entrance music. Mostly because it has a female vocalist. Just seems weird. 

Asuka needs a mouthpiece. Badly. She should be a Heyman Girl on the main roster. She should win at Takeover though. At this stage given her record breaking undefeated reign, you'd don't waste her first loss on NXT programming. Have Heyman sign her to an exclusive contract and as her advocate get her promoted to Smackdown. I want undefeated Asuka w/Heyman vs Charlotte at WM. 

As for what do they do with the NXT Woman's Title. Have Regal strip her of it for unwillingness to defend it. Have a tournament on NXT where the winner will then face the Mae Young Tournament Winner with the winner there becoming new NXT Women's Champion. 

More Ember Moon in jeans please. 

Black's timing of his Black Mass finisher is impeccable. Unless he's stiffing fools. The one he hit on Itami might be better than his one on Bononi. Itami sold it like a champ as well. I would have had Itami attack Black after the match though, rather than that post-show footage attack attempt. Itami getting the upper hand wouldn't have diminished the aura of Black given the hard fought match he just competed in. 

KOR needs to dial back his mannerisms and facials now that he's on television. They just seem too over the top/cartoony at times - it works for the indies when a lot of the time you're not televised and thus playing to the back rows to be able to see your selling, and even when you are the cameras are not in tight on you as much.

I don't know why they debuted both Fish and KOR against Black unless something might be building there. Why not just debut them as a tag team?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

It's great to see Gargano back. I do agree that his new entrance theme is a bit odd though. 

Sonya/Big Charlotte match was alright. I do feel like Sonya could be something unique among the women. 

Asuka/Ember.....Ehhhh neither of them are all that good on the mic. I do hope that Ember wins at Takeover Brooklyn. It'll be so much better for the women's division in the long run. And Asuka can head to the main roster after Summerslam. 

Allister and O'Reiley was a great match. Whoever said that Reilly's facial expressions make him look cartoonish is spot on. He should tone that down.

AOP vs Sanity...I dig it.

I was thinking that whole thing with Roddy would lead to a Triple threat match for the title but guess not. 

Hideo Itami i'm liking as a heel. His match with Allister should be good(Assuming he is done with Ohno).


----------



## december_blue

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Who's Bemel? This lady is a beast. She should go monster heel fast.


Local independent talent. Works under the name Jenna Von Muscles usually lol.


----------



## AmWolves10

The messed up part about this Asuka superpush is that she would be a midcarder in Japan. She's basically only getting this level of a push for being Japanese.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Good episode this week. Good to see Gargano back, liking heel Itami, hope Ember wins in Brooklyn however much I like Asuka. Very good main event. Like Black and this was my first look at O'Reilly and he was impressive.


----------



## Crasp

Ember's character is becoming more defined which is good, but it's increasingly at odds with her presentation. And back to her character - while it _is_ becoming more cohesive, I'm not finding it inherently likable. The Athena character was a lot more fun, badass, and real, and I found it effortless to become invested in her. I can't say the same for Ember.


----------



## Dibil13

AmWolves10 said:


> The messed up part about this Asuka superpush is that she would be a midcarder in Japan. She's basically only getting this level of a push for being Japanese.


Except Asuka was one of the biggest names in Joshi and main evented shows for multiple promotions. Her push has nothing to do with being Japanese either. It's a result of talent, popularity with the audience and, to a smaller extent, being in the right place at the right time. 

Asuka's title reign probably wouldn't have been _quite_ this long in a healthier division but she was going to be pushed hard no matter what. That much was clear from the very start with how they presented her, long before the call ups ravaged the NXT roster.


----------



## Mordecay

Rather lackluster episode of NXT. Crime Tyme vs Deuce and Domino, I mean Street Profits and the Metro brothers. Good showcase for the Profits. Ford is really good for his level, but Dawkins has been there forever and still see no improovement. Fine promo between Roddy, Roode and Drew. Roode is so above the other 2 on the mic is not even funny, the way he manipulated everyone, including Regal, he is an awesome heel. Burch and Lorcan had a very good, hard hitting match and they could be a very good pairing. Almas and Jose had a match, that's about it.

The best part of the show, as always :grin2:






My poor girls about to job to Ruby Riot :mj2


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

The Street Profits are… weird. It isn’t explicitly stated but it isn’t a particularly PG gimmick and the gimmick is going to date extremely fast. The two guys didn’t have much chemistry either. I just feel like between the gimmick and the job they gave Percy Jackson there is some racism in play here. Also kids don’t worry it is specifically Gatorade in that cup… of course it is, Percy, all those people in those nightclubs are out partying on sports drink. Then again look at those atrocious jobbers they faced here, not exactly the future of WWE’s tag division in the ring here. The silence from the crowd was actually painful. 

I’m enjoying this Roode/Strong feud but I don’t even really know why McIntyre is here he just makes this into a clusterfuck. Honestly though the entire Takeover card really doesn't do anything for me, Gargano/Almas and Itami/Black might be good in ring spectacles but from a story or character perspective I really just don't care about the NXT product right now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895443531992416257


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol The Metro Brothers completely ripped off Deuce and Domino from head to toe, even do the same "OH!!" taunt, all they're missing is Cherry and the car. Jesus Christ shouldn't their be some kind of gimmick infringement law in wrestling? I mean my god come up with ur own shit ffs.

Also Dawkins you don't have to do that stupid stirring taunt 50 times a match, everytime i've seen him wrestle he does that taunt like 5 times a match. Also is that their tag finisher? A half assed Sky High followed by a Frog Splash? Just looked sloppy and not at all like a tag finisher. They just don't click together, they don't seem like guys who've been teaming up for a while, just felt like they grabbed two black guys and threw them together tonight.

Just curious how does Dawkins still have a job there? As someone else said the guy has been in NXT forever and has not improved at all, theres tons of talented guys on the indies who can't get into NXT but this guy is there? Who's he blowing?


----------



## Master Bate

Angelo Dawkins was whatever, but Montez Ford felt like he showed some charisma, and at least didn't do the same taunt the whole fucking match.


----------



## SAMCRO

I really don't get the whole McIntyre/Roode/Strong thing, it just feels like a cluster fuck. So Roddy has to face Drew next week to earn a future title shot against Roode? So this means McIntyre is gonna take his first loss before facing Roode at Takeover? that would be dumb, but on the flip side if Roddy loses it makes him look like a complete loser and kills any interest for another match with Roode if he can't even get past the obstacle Roode set up for him.

Roddy just doesn't belong in this feud, he's already lost clean to Roode, Roode has moved onto a new feud against someone undefeated who he hasn't faced before, why is Roddy still here getting involved in this feud?


----------



## Donnie

I love Oney! Dude is a bad motherfucker with that Finlay vibe to him. I hope he teams with Burch and they win the DUSTY, and go on to feud for the belts. Could make for an incredible team


----------



## Flair Shot

Weird episode.

- Street Profits debut. I liked what i saw in the ring, i''ll leave it at that.
- Sanity beatdown of AOP i thought was good. One of the AOP dragging the guardrail to the ring. :ha
- Promo with Roode, McIntyre and Strong was all over the place.
- Oney vs. the English dude was kinda boring.
- Almas vs. NWJ was decent. It did what it was supposed to do.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Loved the Street Profits (mainly because of Montez, that sht doesn't seem to come as natural to Dawkins but that's what development is for). Honestly, I liked the Metro Brothers look. I was a huge D&D fan back in the day and they still have one of the best themes WWE ever made.

Santy and AOP is interesting. Curious to see how this develops. Looks like AOP are the faces and Sanity are heels booking wise but the crowd might force them to reverse roles.

Loved the segment with Roode, McIntyre, Strong, and Regal. Good way to weave two stories into one and opens a lot of booking options down the line.

Cien and NWJ was cool for what it was worth. Good to see Zelina Vega adding to his character. I think he may be in line for a push or a call-up if things go well.


----------



## Crasp

I'm sold on Montez Ford but Dawkins should prrobably be released.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Almas :banderas So GOAT

They are finally pushing him, a clean win over Jose

Just hope they didn't do that just to feed him to Gargano at Takeover


Don't really care for Drew/Bobby but the segment was nice


Street Profits were corny to me


----------



## Mango13

Street Prophets will be over as fuck in no time imo. Wasn't really impressed with Dawkins, Ford is definitely the star in that team.


----------



## Piers

They need a real double team finisher.

How many people already use the Frog Splash on the roster ? Owens, Sasha, Blake, Daivari...


----------



## SAMCRO

When Street Prophets came out, i thought they looked cool, had a cool entrance, great theme, i could easily see them being a top team and fan favorites....But Dawkins is just so bad, wish they would have picked someone else besides him for this spot. 

Ford is ok and has a ton of potential, but Dawkins is gonna hold this team back drastically in the ring, the guy just sucks, wears a goofy headband that pops off 20 seconds into every match, does that dumb stirring the pot taunt like 5 times a match, he just looks terrible in the ring.

Feels like he just got this spot cause they needed two black guys and he's the only other one they saw standing around. Patrick Clarke had he not been turned into Orlando Jordan 2.0 may have been a good fit.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Street Profits looked good in the ring and Ford has a lot of charisma. Dawkins is still doing the same shit 5 years later but if they can pull it together I think they have a shot at getting over and staying over. 

The whole Roode/Galloway/Strong thing makes no sense. What a clusterfuck. 

I'm loving Cien Almas. Fucking hated him when he debuted but now that they fleshed out his playboy character and he's backing it up with the psychology in the ring, dude is one of my MVPs in NXT right now.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

SAMCRO said:


> Ford is ok and has a ton of potential, but Dawkins is gonna hold this team back drastically in the ring, the guy just sucks, wears a goofy headband that pops off 20 seconds into every match, does that dumb stirring the pot taunt like 5 times a match, he just looks terrible in the ring.


Lol. That god damn headband always flys off on his first move!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Odd NXT.

Street Prophets...I'm in the middle with them for the most part. I do think they need a new finisher though. 

Sooo...Billie and Peyton are going to Job to Ruby now?

I really think that They should've done a Triple Threat Match for the NXT title with Roode/McIntye/Strong. I know NXT doesn't really do triple threats but I think where the 2 stories are at now it calls for it. Would've killed 2 birds with one stone. OR Just not have the Drew/Roddick match and just have Strong go up against Roode after Takeover no matter what. But I do think how everything was booked made Roodes Character stronger though so that's a plus. 

Good win for Cien but I don't think he should be facing Gargano at Takeover as I feel that neither of them can really lose at this point. But oh well. Should be a good match.

Good Opening with Sanity/AOP. I was a bit iffy on the match but now I'm pumped for it. Can't wait to see it on Takeover.


----------



## sailord

It could still be turned into triple threat match next week tho I don't think it will. I think it add to the match there hasn't been really that many triple threat matches for the main next belt


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Montez Ford has star written all over him, when Street Profits inevitably break up, Dawkins is screwed. @Legit BOSS I think he and Binky could be the super athlete couple but I think Ford would lose some specialness if he was toned down to fit a gimmick like that.


----------



## Mordecay

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Montez Ford has star written all over him, when Street Profits inevitably break up, Dawkins is screwed. @Legit BOSS I think he and Binky could be the super athlete couple but I think Ford would lose some specialness if he was toned down to fit a gimmick like that.


What do you think about Billie and Peyton apparenty feuding with Ruby and most likely job to her :mj2?


----------



## Piers

Mordecay said:


> What do you think about Billie and Peyton apparenty feuding with Ruby and most likely job to her :mj2?


Actually I can see them winning the feud.
Officials don't seem'to be too high on Ruby.


----------



## Mordecay

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Actually I can see them winning the feud.
> Officials don't seem'to be too high on Ruby.


I mean, Ruby has been in more title matches and Takeovers than Billie or Peyton despite being on NXT tv for just 7 months, so, while she is not as high as Nikki or Ember, she sure is higher han Billie and/or Peyton, which sucks.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I do have to give credit though because after the match Dawkins acted like he was using a push broom to sweep one of those jobbers out of the ring. That had me fucking rolling. :lmao


----------



## Piers

Mordecay said:


> I mean, Ruby has been in more title matches and Takeovers than Billie or Peyton despite being on NXT tv for just 7 months, so, while she is not as high as Nikki or Ember, she sure is higher han Billie and/or Peyton, which sucks.


She was clearly the last-minute babyface replacement for Ember though.

I'm sure Peyton and Billie's push is coming.


----------



## Flair Shot

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Actually I can see them winning the feud.
> Officials don't seem'to be too high on Ruby.


They don't seem to be high on Billie and Peyton either. :mj2


----------



## Mordecay

They Call Him Y2J said:


> She was clearly the last-minute babyface replacement for Ember though.
> 
> I'm sure Peyton and Billie's push is coming.


Let's hope so, I have been waiting for 2 years for them to get pushed, besides they haven't wrestled in the last 2 sets of tapings, which upsets me since in the Peyton/Ember match they seem to start to get some momentum and they killed it.



Flair Shot said:


> They don't seem to be high on Billie and Peyton either. :mj2


Feels bad man :mj2


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Mordecay said:


> What do you think about Billie and Peyton apparenty feuding with Ruby and most likely job to her :mj2?


I try not to get wound up by wins and losses, besides I already know there's no future for them in NXT, so as long as it's a good program that showcases their talent I'll try not to get butt-hurt about the results.


----------



## Dibil13

Flair Shot said:


> They don't seem to be high on Billie and Peyton either. :mj2


I think they do like Peyton to some degree. She had a stronger showing in the fatal four way than Billie did, even getting the better of Asuka at one point, and then had a 1 on 1 championship match not long after where she got a fair amount of offence.

Peyton is never going to win the title but maybe in the near future she'll at least get some spotlight and have a chance to really shine.


----------



## TD Stinger

I’ve grown to like Peyton & Billie as a unit although it’s clear they will never get a run with the belt in NXT.

On the main roster though, if they keep them together, I can see them catching on with their shtick and having more success. And honestly, with all the new women coming in from the MYC, I wouldn’t be surprised if they were called up soon, especially with a supposed Superstar Shakeup happening after Summerslam.


----------



## Jedah

I like the Iconic Duo. They're a real advertisement for why the women's division should have some tag belts.

With all this talk about the so-called women's revolution, it hasn't advanced nearly as far as it could, but that's another thread.

The Iconic Duo would certainly be better on the main roster than Lana and Tamina.


----------



## Abisial

Good news the Street Profits have made it to TV, now Velveteen wont be my only reason to tune in.


----------



## Cleavage

Catching up on nxt, the build to roode/roddy was amazing, very flair/steamboat like and the match was pretty awesome in terms of story telling, nothing felt wasted or filler. i love the false finish, and Roddy's knee selling was amazing. SO AWESOME!


----------



## Mordecay

Well, decent episode of NXT. The contract signing was kinda meh, it showed that neither women can't cut a decent promo, but at least Asuka has some cocky charisma, Ember is just... something is lacking. Street Profits were fine, Montez is clearly the star of the two (the two of them getting merch before my Iconic girls though :fuckthis). Lars is kinda like the Hulk in a way and I find it hilarious. Ruby vs Billie was just there tbh. Don't know what it is, but there is something lacking on Billie, Peyton is way better than her imo, maybe because she had more chances to shine, I don't know. Ruby was solid as always. The promo after the match was ok, nothing more to add to that. The video package for AOP/Sanity was awesome, and it probably will be better than the match :lol. Roddy vs Drew was a good match, butcut short before starting to get really good. It really didn't felt like a go home show before a Takeover.


----------



## december_blue

Street Profits are fun. I still feel like they need more teams though.

They seemed to be leaning more on Peyton for matches for a while, so it's nice to see Billie Kay get a TV match again.


----------



## Flair Shot

That didn't feel like a go-home show at all. Kinda lackluster.


----------



## Dibil13

I'm enjoying Lars Sullivan and how he's more than simply a generic, grunting monster. Poor guy just wants a buddy that won't let him down. 

The contract signing was meh. The more Ember speaks the more I grow to dislike her. She's basically a more hammy, much less charismatic version of Bayley now. Asuka yelling in Japanese seems like one of those things where you either love or hate it. Personally, I love the aggression and intensity. She's in a league of her own in that regard. I also really liked the Goldberg style chants for Asuka. Wouldn't mind if that caught on and became a thing.

Video package for AoP/Sanity was nice. Seems a lot of people aren't into the match but I think it'll actually be pretty fun.

Drew and Roddy was good, though I had a minor gripe with Drew's selling and bumping in that he did too much of it. A huge guy like him going down immediately after one strike just rubs me wrong. Multiple times this happened too.


----------



## TD Stinger

Here's the thing with Ember, at least for me. The moment she was hyped with those vignettes and her debut, they built her as this women of mystery. This dark, mysterious character. But the thing is, she's nothing like that. After the entrance, she is just a regular woman who happens to wear red contacts. 

Myself, I actually think Ember is a good talker. Not great but she actually gets her point across and is confident doing so. But the thing is, you don’t want her talk. You want her to be this mysterious character they initially hyped her to be but then she starts talking like a normal person and you lose interest.

Honestly if they just debuted her as a normal woman, no dark entrance, no contacts, I feel like I would have more of a connection with her now that I just don’t have. I like her, but I don’t care about her. And that’s the problem.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Roddy vs Drew didn't really have any heat until Roode came out. 

Takeovers haven't let me down yet but I'm not really hyped up about this one. Cien/Gargano is pretty much the only match I'm looking forward to. Hopefully they prove me wrong.


----------



## sailord

Pete Dunne is super fucking over love it they need get him Trent and bate on NXT more if they are not going go threw with the UK show.i hope in the next set of tapings mustache Mountain is part of the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic tournament


----------



## Mordecay

Fun episode of NXT despite being mostly recaps. Almost everyone was over there. NWJ got destroyed by Lars, not much to say. The tag match was fun, but Tyler and Pete are in a whole other level than the other two, their interactions were great and the match was fun. They are teasing a Wolfgang/Dunne match for the title, it should be fine, not in the level of the previous title matches though.

And my most awaited moment of the show: Peyton vs Sarah Logan. Peyton looking incredible, unbeliebly hot in that new outfit. Match was fine for what it was, Peyton was out of position in a couple of spots though, but she recovered well and her character work on the ring is one of the best in the NXT womens division. Logan sold well and showed some strenght with that deadlift german. Perfect plex for the win was nice.

The pop my girl got roud


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900512585962856448
and her looking unbelievable kada, hope she keeps that outfit from now on


----------



## TD Stinger

Was just a recap show basically but some cool things overall. I continue to want to see more of Lars Sullivan.

Peyton vs. Sarah was pretty good for what it was. Not a squash per say but definitely designed to make Peyton look good. She has star potential down the road.

They keep talking up this UK thing. Either make it a division on NXT or stop talking it up. And dear God Dunne feels like a star. I need to see him be the top heel on NXT alongside Adam Cole.

Match itself was entertaining as all guys can go. I fully expect these two teams to be in the upcoming Dusty Classic.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think the guys backstage were in awe at the ovation Cole got to his "BAYBAY" chant.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think the guys backstage were in awe at the ovation Cole got to his "BAYBAY" chant.


They were in awe of Peyton's outfit as well >


----------



## Florat

They really need to stop with this U.K Title. What's even the point of it ? Is the whole division made of 4 people and why is it even on NXT if they aren't part of the NXT Roster / NXT Roster can't win the title ? Seems like another rushed decision by the WWE and now, they have no idea what to do with the title.

And the idea of Bobby Roode losing to Roderick Strong sounds awful to me. Would be a waste to have Bobby loses again just as he moves on to the main roster and Roderick Strong not getting his match could help to build something called a character. Seriously, you have this guy you hate SO much and you blow a kiss ? How is it supposed to be threatening ? How does the WWE keep finding those indies darling who always managed to get more and more boring.... when the bar was already low with Finn Bàlor.

And Peyton Royce looking strong is cool though I will wait to see how it holds up and if they can be more of a threat instead of a luxury jobber


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think the guys backstage were in awe at the ovation Cole got to his "BAYBAY" chant.


I think they were more in awe a dead guy got such an insane pop. 


I have this really weird feeling they might do Cole/Drew on the tapings and switch the belt. Normally I wouldn't think that possible but these are crazy times, so I'm not ruling anything out


----------



## TD Stinger

Florat said:


> They really need to stop with this U.K Title. What's even the point of it ? Is the whole division made of 4 people and why is it even on NXT if they aren't part of the NXT Roster / NXT Roster can't win the title ? Seems like another rushed decision by the WWE and now, they have no idea what to do with the title.
> 
> And the idea of Bobby Roode losing to Roderick Strong sounds awful to me. Would be a waste to have Bobby loses again just as he moves on to the main roster and Roderick Strong not getting his match could help to build something called a character. Seriously, you have this guy you hate SO much and you blow a kiss ? How is it supposed to be threatening ? How does the WWE keep finding those indies darling who always managed to get more and more boring.... when the bar was already low with Finn Bàlor.
> 
> And Peyton Royce looking strong is cool though I will wait to see how it holds up and if they can be more of a threat instead of a luxury jobber


That’s what you do on your way out of NXT. Balor lost to Joe on his final Takeover and then lost to Nakamura on NXT TV before leaving for the main roster. You go out on your back.

And the mock kiss actually makes since. Roode did the same thing to Roddy’s wife after he beat Roddy. So Roddy mocked Roode by doing the same thing after Roode’s biggest defeat. So it actually makes sense. Him blowing that kiss did more damage to Roode than any sneak attack could have done.

And finally, this story along with those video packages months have actually ended up getting Roddy more over in the process. So with Roode on his way out, Roddy should absolutely beat Roode so he can have the last laugh and his revenge while Roode leaves for the main roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*:sashahi Hi @Mordecay! Did you enjoy Peyton's match as much as I did? *


----------



## Mordecay

Legit BOSS said:


> *:sashahi Hi @Mordecay! Did you enjoy Peyton's match as much as I did? *


Probably more >

Like I posted before, it was hard for me to pay attention to the match (that outfit though) but I liked what I saw. There is still work to do in some aspects, like the punches, some of the selling (although I think she has improoved on that a bit) and being out of position in some spots, but the character work is on point: Making fun of her opponent, enjoying it when she hurts her, involving the crowd during the match and well, the perfect plex was a Perfect 10 (pun completely intended :grin2


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I don't understand why these UK guys hang around in limbo. NXT tape episodes in chunks of 3 or 4 weeks, why can't they fly over for the tapings and then still work their UK indies? You have these uber talented guys under contract, Bate and Dunne gave us a MOTY, and they just wrestle in front of 300 people in England and pop up on NXT once every 4 months. They'd be a massive asset to NXT and then eventually they might get their own show, but it seems mad to basically shelve them until that happens.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Mordecay said:


> Probably more >
> 
> Like I posted before, it was hard for me to pay attention to the match (that outfit though) but I liked what I saw. There is still work to do in some aspects, like the punches, some of the selling (although I think she has improoved on that a bit) and being out of position in some spots, but the character work is on point: Making fun of her opponent, enjoying it when she hurts her, involving the crowd during the match and well, the perfect plex was a Perfect 10 (pun completely intended :grin2


*I'm sure you've already sufficiently spammed the Peyton Royce thread with gifs this morning, so I'll go ahead and bless this one :drose*


















































































@Mordecay *In response to your rep: what I loved most about the match is that Peyton showed off a lot of what makes her special. She showed off her flexibility, the many things her legs can do, her unique submission with the ropes, and of course, that nice Spinning Wheel Kick. The Perfect Plex was also a thing of beauty due to her flexibility. Yes, her selling is still mediocre, but if she keeps highlighting her strengths like she did last night, it puts less emphasis on her weaknesses. If she continues to be showcased like this, then she will be a star in no time, as long as she doesn't go to Smackdown







.*


----------



## Mordecay

Pretty good episode of NXT if I can say. Drew's opening promo was just there, so as Roddy's, but the match should be ok. 

Peyton vs Ruby. Honestly, this is the best I've seen Peyton, even better than in the Ember match and probably the best I've seen Ruby as well. Peyton just keeps improoving and adding new things to her moveset, her strikes are getting better, selling is still average, but I think is getting better as well. Finish was well done with Billie giving one hell of a big boot (apparently she calls it "Shades of Kay") and Peyton taking advantage of that with her very nice looking perfect-plex. @Legit BOSS you should check this one

Heavy Machinery squashing a couple of jobbers, not much less to say

Main event was great, Roddy and Roode had amazing chemistry with each other, Roddy using all the backbreakers under the sun to put away, and Roddy "kissing" Roode goodbye was a nice touch. ROH Shield attacking McEntyre after the match when he came out to congratulate Roddy


----------



## TD Stinger

Main event was great. Told a story of both men going after each other's backs. Good story going. Good selling. Hot finish. Awesome match.

Drew's promo was your typical generic babyface material.

Peyton vs. Ruby was.....decent. Kind of boring for the first half but picked up big when they hit the big moves like the DVD and the Powerbomb.

A Heavy Machine squash is always nice, but we're getting to the point where we need to see more than just that.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

I have no idea why Strong got signed to NXT. I don't hate him or anything, he is just sort of meh. I mean, he is a great worker, but, I don't know, he just never clicked with me.

Billie Kay's finisher is called "Shades of Kay"?? I don't if that's amazing or bad. Sounds like type of eye shadow. 

The bald jobber looks like he got killed by Heavy Machinery's finisher. Those guys have "go nowhere" written all over them. Geez.

Team RoH running off like 14 year old vandals was pretty lame, seriously, it just looked like Regal was the high school principal running them down. Cole should have superkicked Regal and said "this is the era of Adam Cole" or something like that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Drew McIntyre - "Bobby Fish, Kyle O'Reilly, Adam Cole...."

Fans - "BAYBAY"


----------



## jacobrgroman

TD Stinger said:


> Main event was great. Told a story of both men going after each other's backs. Good story going. Good selling. Hot finish. Awesome match.
> 
> Drew's promo was your typical generic babyface material.
> 
> Peyton vs. Ruby was.....decent. Kind of boring for the first half but picked up big when they hit the big moves like the DVD and the Powerbomb.
> 
> A Heavy Machine squash is always nice, but we're getting to the point where we need to see more than just that.


yeah really loved that match.

digging ruby's longer hair, even though I absolutely love shorter hair on girls.

definitely agree on that latter. I wanna see them in a good, long match to maybe aop if they're still around nxt or the ealys or someone.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT.

DID YOU GUYS SEE THAT MATCH? WWE, YOU CAN DO IT! I was legitimately in tears by the end, in every single aspect that match was FUCKING perfect you can keep your Superman Okada/Omega Marathons, this for me is the most perfect match I have seen this year. 

Farewell Bobby FUCKING Roode, I personally didn’t like you getting hot shotted into the NXT Title like so many people like you do but over your time as the Champ I grew to love your commitment to your unique gimmick, your charisma and in ring efficiency. I fear for you when it comes to the curse of an NXT Call Up, I hope they let you remain GLORIOUS. 

And while the simple, effective, storytelling between Strong and Roode and their grudge has been lost in the convoluted mess of NXT Titles, ROH Invasions/Red Dragons and SDL Call Ups I’m still glad they bothered to put this match together. I hated the idea of Roode working shitty matches with Aiden English on SDL while he still had so much unfinished business left on NXT which is also far more interesting and Strong finally beat his nemesis and that is in the history books now, even if neither he nor us at home got to enjoy the moment for long which is a shame but I understand why it is necessary. 

Maybe it is a bit strange, in story, to have them work a regular match and not some kind of stipulation to vent that aggression but in practice I prefer it that way. In today’s WWE, even in NXT which seems to push the boundaries that little bit more, you just can’t do stipulation or no DQ matches any justice. At least here, within the confines of a regular match, there is an excuse for it not to end with both men in bloody, broken, heaps. 

Instead we got told a perfectly woven tale of two wounded lions going to war in a battle of pride, two wounded lions who are perfect for each other, get the best out of each other and are effectively two sides of the same coin. In another life you could imagine them as best friends, not mortal enemies. I really do hope they meet again. 

Also some side notes; I love the NXT Iconic Duo. Chris Hero’s fake tan was atrocious. The opening imagery of Sanity laid out was awesome. I didn’t realise the new NXT Title has plates.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'm sorry for laughing @Mordecay


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903051983602544640


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm sorry for laughing @Mordecay
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903051983602544640


You and me both would eat that poptart am I right? >>

BTW before I forget what did you think about her match? I think she keeps improoving each passing week and that was her best match to date


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> You and me both would eat that poptart am I right? >>
> 
> BTW before I forget what did you think about her match? I think she keeps improoving each passing week and that was her best match to date


I do see gradual improvement, it's a slow build but excution is getting much better. She's a lot more comfortable, her work seems way less iffy which is a good thing. I did enjoy her match, probably my fav along with the Ember match.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

Anyone getting an Outsiders/NWO vibe from Cole/Fish/O'Reilly?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> Anyone getting an Outsiders/NWO vibe from Cole/Fish/O'Reilly?


Absolutely.

NWROH :grin2:


----------



## Flair Shot

Heavy Machinery should call their finisher The Atomic Bomb.










Enjoyable episode this week.

- Peyton continues to improve with each passing week. That boot by Kay was something else. :mark
- Heavy Machinery had a fun squash.
- Roddy vs. Roode was the perfect way to end that feud. Good match.


----------



## elo

What was up with turning the digital boards off during the matches? The fucking shadows were distracting, production had to turn on more lights when Roode and Strong went to the outside it was that damn dark and the crowd was impossible to see. (I like seeing the crowd reactions) Full Sail came across as quite dead during the matches due to it, otherwise solid show.


----------



## zrc

Sorry, im not interested in Cole or his crew. Kinda bored of these indy guys coming in running roughshod over long standing NXT superstars.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I watched this week's episode and I will say that Roddy has absolutely nothing going for him. This guy is bland as fuck, he's on Dean Malenko levels of blandness but Malenko looked like a no nonsense guy who could fuck your shit up. Someone on the board said it best that he looked a P.E. teacher that you could find in any school. Despite that, he is a pretty good wrestler and has his own style that is unique to himself. He will be a solid midcard workhorse when he gets moved up to the main roster.


----------



## THANOS

zrc said:


> Sorry, im not interested in Cole or his crew. Kinda bored of these indy guys coming in running roughshod over long standing NXT superstars.


Give them a bit of time man. They haven't cut a promo yet. More specifically, Adam Cole hasn't cut a promo yet.


----------



## Dibil13

Ham and Egger said:


> I watched this week's episode and I will say that Roddy has absolutely nothing going for him. This guy is bland as fuck, he's on Dean Malenko levels of blandness but Malenko looked like a no nonsense guy who could fuck your shit up. *Someone on the board said it best that he looked a P.E. teacher that you could find in any school.* Despite that, he is a pretty good wrestler and has his own style that is unique to himself. He will be a solid midcard workhorse when he gets moved up to the main roster.


This is so true:lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched this weeks NXT...

I gotta say Strong vs Roode was a masterclass in wrestling psychology. They told the perfect story in that ring, at times it felt like a proper fight, both of them targeting each other's backs, Strong grabbing the ropes to save himself just like Roode did in their Championship match, Roode using his usual trash talk to rile Roddy up, while the finish was perfect as well. For a weekly tv match it was fantastic.

On Roddy though, this is a guy who has always lacked charisma, but he makes up for it with his performances in the ring. Ideally he would be better off being a heel, I enjoyed his work in PWG when he came across as a massive asshole. Face or heel though I just really enjoy Strong as a performer, the guy is well and truly one of the best wrestlers on the planet today.


----------



## J-B

Fuck me Roddy Strong is bland as FUCK. His fat head annoys me too.


----------



## Piers

Strong is such a great worker but he looks like a referee, too bad.


Peyton vs Ruby was nice, that boot from Billie though :wow

Did they call it Shades of Kay ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole needs to hurry up and wrestle on NXT television, I'm having withdraws.


----------



## THANOS

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole needs to hurry up and wrestle on NXT television, I'm having withdraws.


I'm worried about his moveset.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole needs to hurry up and wrestle on NXT television, I'm having withdraws.


If I am honest I think he will debut at the next Takeover


----------



## Kink_Brawn

THANOS said:


> I'm worried about his moveset.


He probably isn't going to have the last shot anymore seeing as WWe has banned most neck/upper back moves as far as I know. That sucks if true considering it was one of the better finishers in wrestling currently.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

THANOS said:


> I'm worried about his moveset.


I think it'll be fine the more I think about. They allowed KO to use the Steenbreaker which is just a modified last shot, so there's hope for that. I know the Panama Sunrise is a no go but other than that he'll be good, he can use the superkick, both shining wizard variations, the ushigoroshi and maybe even bring some old sh*t back like the Florida Key, Corona Crush (scorpion death drop), Coleateral (snow plow).



Mordecay said:


> If I am honest I think he will debut at the next Takeover


That's what I'm thinking too :cry


----------



## Mordecay

Weird episode of NXT. Almas beat Bononi, not much to say, if this was Vince's baby Bononi would be push to the moon. Weird promos from both Sanity and Velveteen Dream, not much to say. I liked that burn on Gargano's promo against Riddick and Tino: "So, you watched me at Takeover, from where? Your couches?" :lol.

Ohno/Itami was good, but I expected better given the stipulation. The ending was nice, with Ohno's payback with the low blow. Don't know where Kassius or Itami go from here though, neither seem to be in line from a push to the title.

Asuka's sendoff was probably my favorite sendoff, I think it was better than Finn's or Shinsuke's. She was a total babyface here and she seemed so happy. Still mad that she buried an entire division, but you can't deny her popularity on the brand.


----------



## THANOS

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think it'll be fine the more I think about. They allowed KO to use the Steenbreaker which is just a modified last shot, so there's hope for that. I know the Panama Sunrise is a no go but other than that he'll be good, he can use the superkick, both shining wizard variations, the ushigoroshi and maybe even bring some old sh*t back like the Florida Key, Corona Crush (scorpion death drop), Coleateral (snow plow).
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm thinking too :cry


I suppose if he has to change finishers, the Coleateral would be ok, since no one currently uses it, and it looks cool. :draper2


----------



## They LIVE

Ohno hit one of the best low blows ever. 

Itami sold that shit like a champ.


----------



## Genking48

I think I keep saying this everytime he makes an apperance. But whenever I hear the name, Cezar Bononi, I think I'm about to see one of the Authors of Pain.

Regal does the best sneering expressions in the business.

What a useless promo by The Velveteen Rabbit-Dream.

Basic Squash match with Sullivan. Feels very Ryback, early Baron Corbin like, They'll have to get him used to longer and more competitive matches before the crowd tire of the squash. His current storyline helps a bit, but it can only help so much.

The video message were pritty shit in my opinion, shitty foggy picture, Nikki Cross' laugh was annoying and the content of the promo itself was cringeworthy bad at the end.

Smallman and Glen from Progress stole my attention during the Ruby Riot/Regal segment.

Once again Itami and Ohno understand how to work a match where it's a smaller guy vs a bigger guy with Itami using his whole bodyweight to execute simple moves, like when he uses both hands and the momentum to be able to Irish whip Ohno to the ropes. I only think Itami got Ohno off his feet 3 times during that match, and two of those times he didn't get to execute a move.
That fireman's carry elbow looked brutal as fuck!
Now the ending, first of all Itami sold it like a champ, bug-eyed, air leaving his entire body and having trouble staying on his feet, bravo! But I simply don't like it when faces cheat to win, I don't care if it is a no dq match or if the face needs to get even, he still cheated and faces are supposed to stay above that. Don't think the crowd liked it that much either as I thought I heard some booing when he did the low blow and the pinfall happened.

The Asuka speech was nice, but not much was developed from it, basically just a goodbye to the NXT people. Asuka as usual was adorable during it.


----------



## SAMCRO

I didn't expect to, but i got really choked up watching Asuka's sendoff, had a big lump in my throat the entire time, such a perfect sendoff.


----------



## Flair Shot

Lars Sullivan needs to come up with a different finisher. That slam needs to go, it doesn't fit him at all.


----------



## RiverFenix

So when is it announced that Itami has been released?


----------



## Jbardo

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So when is it announced that Itami has been released?


Yeah I have a feeling he's pretty much done in nxt, question is if he moves to 205 live or goes back to Japan? Probably the latter.


----------



## Dibil13

Good match from Ohno and Itami. That low blow sell was screenshot worthy. I sort of think this is Hideo's last match too. There's nothing left for him on NXT. 205 Live or Japan awaits.

I really enjoyed the segment with Regal, Burch/Lorcan and Ruby at the performance center. It organically continued two storylines and everyone felt like real people in a lively environment, not just robots that switch on whenever a camera appears. The main roster backstage segments are so unnatural by comparison, where guys are often just standing around staring at nothing or aimlessly wandering as the interviewer approaches.

I'm honestly not a fan of these elaborate send-offs that NXT does. They're overly sentimental and unnecessary. If you want departing superstars to have a moment right after their last match, fine, but this here reeks of Triple H and Full Sail patting themselves on the back.

Despite that, it was nice to see Asuka receive so much respect. All of it was well earned. I'm sad to see her leave though. Things just won't be the same on Raw. This was definitely a bittersweet (mostly bitter) moment for me.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

The Asuka segment was great, got me right in the feels with added Papa Haitch at the end. I know Liv is supposed to a jersey gal but she looked freaking orange on the ramp at the end. The only member of the male roster I saw was Johnny G. Saw a few of the MYC girls out there too.

I wonder if the winner of MYC will be awarded a title shot or place in the tournament for the NXT womens belt? The womens division has suffered since the brand split with so many call ups, the MYC has done them a favour if they beef up the division with some faces from the tournament and Bianca Blair definitely was a breakout of the PC girls that featured.


----------



## RiverFenix

Pretty solid show this week from soup to nuts. Zelina Vega is very Puerto Rican - is she supposed to be Mexican by the storyline? Percy acts surprised that Vega is joining the commentary crew for the match, but there was a chair already waiting for her. But I'm picking nits. I'm a broken record, but Cesar Bononi is ready for a push. I like the intensity Almas brings now, his knees at the beginning were strong. That running kick into back elbow by Almas was sick. Percy was his usual terrible self on commentary - but obviously the bookers wanted Vega and Percy to do what they did, I would have rather had Mauro and Nigel call the match straight up. 

Lars Sullivan was chucking fools in that squash. Hopefully his first feud isn't with No Way Jose though. I still think he should steal Cobb's Tour of the Island finisher. 

Sonya Deville does nothing for me. Nothing. 

Regal asking for the footage of Oney and Burch training - Hmmm...with the Dusty Classic come up at the next set of tapings, I wonder if he's scouting tag teams to fill the brackets. 

Itami vs Ohno was very good. It's too bad that both need the win. That back bump from the apron to the stairs spot was sick that Ohno took. Itami is finding his groove in ring, but I think the fans just gave up caring about him. He and Ohno both sold well, it was physical and stiff and told the proper story. I just don't know where Itami goes from here. I don't see any point in him in NXT anymore. He needs to win a feud, but what over baby face would they allow him to go over? Maybe a Gargano vs Itami program? I still think they should have had Neville and Itami interact at Take Over Brooklyn III when pissed off Neville was in the crowd for the Itami/Aleister match. Neville vs Itami for the CW Title is a feud I'd love to see. Also Itami's bully act character works in the CW division given there isn't the glaring size disparity that makes it look silly a lot of the time. Have Neville in the middle of the 205 Ring bragging about having no competition and issue an open challenge and have Itami accept. Itami could be the hardman enforcer tweener character in the CW division. 

He's probably released though. His contract was up soon - I can't see him re-signing anyways.

Forgot to mention the Asuka send-off. I don't think these should be aired on programming. It's fine for the farewell address and celebration but release footage to youtube or something, tweet it out - whatever, but it shouldn't be part of the "televised" show. I thought the same for Nak's, and this one made some storyline sense as she needed to drop the title.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Zelina and Andrade are have a very bright future together and Zelina subtly playing up the sexual tension between the two on commentary is a stoke of genius. Def like how aggression Andrade has been since she been in his corner. Definitely fits the natural progression of his character and storyline.

Lars is huge and his hands really are abnormally big. Squash match was okay. Still getting time to present him as a dominant force. Eventually they'll have to give him something more but I'm content with it at present moment.

Still not feeling Sonya.

Velveteen promo, meh. Seemed disjointed at the beginning but whatever. He's really tryna pull this character off so I'll give him that.

Sanity promo, I liked it. Fit their character.

Oney/Burch = YES! YES! YES! 

Hideo and Kassius was pretty good. Actually, really good. I definitely enjoyed it. Told a good story. Showed both guys brutal side. Kinda showed Kassius being fed up with Hideo when he returned the low blow. I'm not sure what it means for Hideo moving forward but I think he's done on NXT. A stroke of bad injury luck really did him in.

I love Asuka. Not sure how else to put it. Classy send off.


----------



## jacobrgroman

man! I cannot wait to see where they go with this potential lorcan/burch partnership.


----------



## Mr. I

Sonya Deville's gimmick is ludicrous because she's not really an MMA fighter. She's done some amateur stuff, but she's never had a single pro fight.
So it's basically just some woman that's done a bit of training at the gym being presented like she's Cris Cyborg.

I mean, Shayna Bazler was only an average MMA fighter at best, but she at least was actually one for many years professionally. In fact I guarantee you a bunch of the men and women in WWE have done about as much training in some form of combat sports as Deville in their spare time (not counting people like Nakamura who have done a few pro fights) without it being made their gimmick.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

Like I often find with this show, when one Takeover is in the rearview mirror and another is down the end of a long stretch of road, NXT becomes really quite flat. Don’t get me wrong, this episode had a lot of momentum and set up a lot of stuff but it mostly set up stories I have no interest in, involving wrestlers I have no investment in and this probably won’t change now until the next Takeover is looming once again. 

I did watch the No DQ match, but only on the principle of the fact that that I skimmed through the rest of the episode and figured I should probably watch at least something on the show in its entirety and honestly I felt pretty rewarded for my endeavour. It wasn’t a great No DQ match, such a thing is an impossibility in today’s WWE, even in NXT which seemingly allows a little more room for more grown up stuff, but the actual match itself was a well worked, hard hitting, war. I don’t feel like Itami and Ohno have amazing in ring chemistry given how much they’ve worked together in NXT but both guys are so great individually, it doesn’t really matter. There are few others in WWE who can more convincingly kick the shit out of someone (or rolling elbow the shit out of someone) and NXT, like I say, seems to allow that little bit more room to work that little bit snugger which really goes a long way for guys like this. Guys who primarily base themselves around strikes, you contrast Ohno/Itami/Black etc NXT matches to someone like Nakamura on SDL and you can see the worlds of separation. 

The real best moment of this show was that Ruby Riot segment, not for her, I didn’t even tune into what she was saying but for the little Axel Dieter Jr. tease at the start, being in the ring with other British indy legend Danny Burch (if you haven’t seen his match from the other weekend as Martin Stone against Matt Riddle in PROGRESS Boston… do yourself a favour and WATCH IT) while on the outside was Jim fucking Smallman and Glen Joseph. I had to contain my Glen Screams.


----------



## sailord

really enjoyed the main event I'm really enjoying pete dunne


----------



## 1990WCW

How fucking good is Pete Dunne?!!?!


----------



## Mordecay

Weird episode of NXT- There were some highs and some lows

Iconic vs Ruby and Nikki was bad, this match was all over the place and they had like 5 minutes. I guess they told the story that Nikki not necessarily wanted to help Ruby, but she just wanted to fight and she did. The in ring action wasn't good and it felt rushed.

Street Profits vs the Ealy brothers was fine for what it was I guess, Street Profits are over, but I don't know how they would do in a longer match.

Gargano vs Moss was ok, I don't see anything in Moss though, Johnny was his usual good, they played like he seemed comflicted and not confident in his skills.

Main event was very good, Wolfgang is a very good big man and Dunne is just great, and the angle in which he just leaves Wolfgang alone and teases his return to the ring just to grab his title was great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole's shining wizard >>>> life.


----------



## TD Stinger

The opening women’s tag was basically a nothing match. The real interest was the stuff with Nikki which came across well. She’ll do well as a face/tweener.

The Street Profits have quickly become one of the most over acts in NXT. Montez Ford is something special.

The UK title match was pretty good as you would expect it to be. I loved Dunne teasing going to help Wolfgang only to grab his title and walk off. Also, we’re probably getting Bate & Seven vs. ReDragon next weeks so that’s something to look forward to.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole's shining wizard >>>> life.


Curious if they intend on making that his finisher, he's yet to hit the Last Shot, although not sure why they wouldn't let him use it since Owens uses the Steen Breaker which is very similar.


----------



## Jersey

Street Profits are entertaining.


----------



## RiverFenix

One match show this week - it was all about the Main Event. 

Something in the Iconic Duo vs Ruby match wasn't clicking. Just seemed slow and a bit clunky. I've seen all competitors have better matches against other match-ups, just don't seem to have the chemistry together. I can't say I understand Peyton and Billie selling themselves as a duo when there is no women's tag division either. Crowd was pretty dead for this match - was it taped later in the taping set? Then again fans have never been given a real reason to care about any of these women. 

Gargano made Moss look pretty damn good. Enough to question why Moss and Sabbitelli are not regulars on television really. Moss is solid at worst, and Sabby ain't getting any younger. Maybe the Dusty Classic will be a kick off point to a push of sorts. Moss is a big dude - I wonder if he's being stunted by having to wait for Sabbitelli to be ready. Match was about five minutes too long. Moss ran out of moves in his arsenal it seemed. 

Street Profits are fun, Montez Ford is springy as hell, though does oversell. It's fine to add "flavor" to offense as that's swag, but when selling a beatdown over embellishing just looks off at best and selfish at worst. Ford has really helped Dawkins find his footing as a character as well. Headband thing is still dumb, but then so is "red cup" stuff. I like the 360 splash from Dawkins. Match was a bit all over the place though - more like just trying to get their stuff in. Same feeling with Heavy Machinery matches to be fair. So it might be in the booking layout - but these young teams might need some veteran teams to be in the ring with to learn psychology and pacing better. Ealy Brothers held their own and are improving. Bige dudes as well, but don't really have any personalities at this time. 

I really dug the main event. But then Pete Dunne might be my favorite in-ring right now. Wolfgang never saw himself as a guy who could make it and was just happy doing his thing in the UK indies - but ever since his inclusion in the UK tournament and UK deal signing he's decided to give all he can to see if maybe he could make a bit of it with wwe. He seems to be getting himself in better shape - unlike certain individual with a number as a surname.

I love watching UK sub grappling, because they actually look like they're manipulating the limbs to get the leverage/pressure point. At the very opening I liked Dunne keeping on the wrist look even after bodyslammed. The chain wrestling is so grimy and much more real. Slingshot apron DDT spot wasn't that clean, though not the level of a botch. I liked Wolfie's run-through spear as well. If Dunne had trouble hitting the Bitter End on Wolfgang (who isn't as big as billed, and against regular NXT roster is probably smaller than average even) he likely needs to get a secondary finisher. A simple knee trembler would work. 

So it does look like the Cole faction is going by "Undisputed", looking at the shirt I though they were going by their initials - CFO. Beatdown was just there. More to add to Wolfie and Dunne's respective characters than anything. Sorta made Seven and Bate look like putz' though for "making the save" only after the CFO had left already. 

WWE needs to make a decision with the UK division thing. It's a whole five wrestlers - Dunne, Bate, Seven, Wolfgang and Andrews.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Curious if they intend on making that his finisher, he's yet to hit the Last Shot, although not sure why they wouldn't let him use it since Owens uses the Steen Breaker which is very similar.


I don't think that'll be his finish, but one of his signatures as it was in the indies. I'm thinking they'll let him use the last shot.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Quite enjoying NXT at the minute, it doesn't feel like it's in a transition stage anymore.

These set of tapings since Takeover have been pretty solid, even though the match quality can be average at times, most matches have had a purpose recently, the continuity has been there.

Plus the main events of the shows have been good quality.

Roode vs Strong 
Itami vs Ohno
Dunne vs Wolfgang 
Moustache Mountain vs ReDragon next week

Next set of tapings will feature the build to the Women's Championship, possibly the start of the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic, a possible Cole/O'Reilly/Fish, Sanity and BSS storyline that they seem to of teased, plus I hope to see Andrade Cien Almas get a push.


----------



## mrdiamond77

An OK episode this week that was made better by the main event. I want to see a lot more of Pete Dunne.


----------



## Piers

Man Nikki is so cute... but it's really disturbing to see her use the same finisher as Elias


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

Again, another nothing episode of NXT again really, Gargano got a win and potentially manipulated his opponents by toying with the expectation when it comes to WWE’s generically booked babyfaces but Moss isn’t very good in the ring and while Gargano did his best, no one is going to be racing out to watch this again.

We also see Pete Dunne defend his UK Title… finally. It is good that WWE have remembered this title exists after the title was strangely missing from the last Takeover, perhaps due to the embarrassment of the reality that Bate/Dunne put the entire NXT locker room to shame at the Takeover before that. I also have to question why a few weeks ago, when they set up this match, Pete Dunne couldn’t work PROGRESS New York/Boston but he could work NXT, even with those stitches still in his head? Definitely more going on than meets the eye I think, although I guess we will never know why now. 

Speaking of the match itself, again, as someone who has become really tired after months and months of BSS shenans on the indys, when any of the three guys gets a chance to work a clean match on any stage, it is a treat for me. I always forget how good all three guys are beneath the bullshit. Wolfgang is also a performer I never really paid attention to before but he really caught my eye here. 

Also that ending, Moustache Mountain v ReDragon?! Hell yeah!


----------



## validreasoning

Moss is decent at selling but his slow 1980s wwf style offence is simply not going to cut it on TV in 2017. When you see a guy the same size like Wolfgang doing what he does it only makes moss look worse.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Just came to say Nikki Cross is garbage. I'm offended by the female Dean Ambrose comparisons, Ambrose on his worst day is nowhere near as embarrassing as Nikki. Having to see people I like sell the worst offense in WWE makes me want to quit watching wrestling.


----------



## RiverFenix

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Just came to say Nikki Cross is garbage. I'm offended by the female Dean Ambrose comparisons, Ambrose on his worst day is nowhere near as embarrassing as Nikki. Having to see people I like sell the worst offense in WWE makes me want to quit watching wrestling.


Like Cesaro having to sell these corner kicks - 
[ame]https://youtu.be/mHCg-8-kAzw?t=34s[/ame]


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Like Cesaro having to sell these corner kicks -
> https://youtu.be/mHCg-8-kAzw?t=34s


Don't get me wrong, Ambrose is usually trash too but I've at least seen good performances from him before, I don't see what everybody is sucking Nikki's dick for. Oh she went through a table and took some garbage can kicks, I'm not impressed.


----------



## sailord

loved the main event enjoyed this episode


----------



## RetepAdam.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

* @Chris JeriG.O.A.TI have just completed the Bianca show :drose

I love how she starts her matches off by reminding everyone that she's strong as fuck; pushing EVERY opponent into the corner immediately, no matter what their size is. Do you know how quickly the roof will explode if she does that to NIA JAX?! Someone will have to come check on me





















:dead2

What are your thoughts on her Powerbomb Flapjack finisher? I don't like it. I think it's anticlimactic and doesn't illustrate her abilities effectively. She needs a high impact move. She should keep the Spear.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Really enjoyed tonight’s episode.

They’re continuing the story of Gargano trying to get past his demons while continuing to wrestle. They gave Sabbatelli enough offense to look good and gave Gargano the win which is the right move. Sabbatelli and Moss still aren’t regular members of the roster and they need to keep Gargano strong enough while he continues his journey so he doesn’t get labeled as a loser. Though Sabbatelli looked better than Moss did last week He’s got a really good heel presence and I still await for them to become a more permanent fixture of NXT.

Also, I laughed so much harder than I should when Moss said “Short!? The only thing that’s short is Johnny!”

Strong vs. McIntyre will be fun but it will ultimately just be a stop gap to Cole vs. McIntyre, whether that takes place at Takeover Houston or later on.

All I have to say about Sonya is that if the rumors of signing Shayna are true, good luck.

Bianca vs. Lacey wasn’t anything amazing but a good luck into 2 great athletes who could be he future of the NXT women’s division, espesically Bianca. Continues to do new things and look confident. I am very interested to see her continued development.

The Black and Dream segment has me very intrigued. A lot of have said Black has great presence but I among other had no idea on his verbal skills. The one negative, he’s relatively soft spoken. And when he first started, I thought he was going to cut the same generic promo a lot of these new guys cut but he put his own spin on it with his tattoos and his character which I very much appreciated

Have to say I’ve never been that high on Velveteen Dream but he caught my attention tonight. I liked how he basically psychoanalyzed Black from his own perception, saying his tattoo are just lies, how he does have heart just in the wrong place. And the whole scene of Black kicking the mic out of Dream’s hand to their weird little pose down was also well done. I don’t know why but I just felt myself drawn into this. I can’t believe I’m saying this but I can’t wait to see where this leads.

The Captain of Team Kick is coming! Yay!

Does anyone else love Sullivan’s music. Has kind of a horror movie feel to it and it just fits him so well. The match itself was a basic squash. I appreciate Lars pulling out a Top Rope Headbutt but the finisher still needs to go. And overall, while I really like Lars, something is missing. Like a manger or a tag partner.

And finally the main event was a pretty fun match to watch. Cole did a great job on ringside being a pest and with expressions and reactions. Tyler Bate always amazes me when he’s in the ring. Dude is like a mini Cesaro. And O’Reilly and Fish show they are so much better together than apart.

Hopefully we see RedDragon, Moustache Mountain, Sanity, and maybe AOP if they’re staying down in NXT fighting it out over the tag titles in the months to come.

Again, really good episode.


----------



## Mordecay

Highlights of tonight:

The main event was fun

Evie appereance









That's about it


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ADAM COLE BAYBAY !!


----------



## Crasp

Holy shit, Lacey's attire this week...
Not so crisp execution in this match and a bit slow at times.
The potential in Bianca is so fucking huge.
Don't like Bianca's finisher.
Ok, I love Patrick Clark now.
Eeeevieeee



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> 
> What are your thoughts on her Powerbomb Flapjack finisher? I don't like it. I think it's anticlimactic and doesn't illustrate her abilities effectively. She needs a high impact move. She should keep the Spear.*


Agreed. I don't know about the spear as a finish though. Seems like every motherfucker under the sun uses that these days.

I'd like to see her use a sitout dominator as one of her finishers (although in the back of my head, I feel like someone might already be doing that?), and then, if she can learn a shooting star press, I think that would look fucking gorgeous with that long ponytail whiping around like a comet's tail.


----------



## Flair Shot

Decent episode.

- Atleast Tino is better than when he was on breaking ground. Not that that is saying much, but still.
- That Aleister/Dream segment was sure something.
- Dakota Kai appearance was a nice surprise.
- BSS vs. KO/Fish was good for the amount of time it got.
- Sanity brawl was a fun way to finish the show. Should be a good match between the teams at some point.

I skipped Lacey vs. Bianca. Have no interest in either of them.

Alternate footage from the brawl at the end. Killian makes Fish fly over the guard rail. :lmao


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Good episode this week. Gargano/Sabbatelli told a good story, decent match, BelAir/Evans lacked any real heat and was a bit stop/start but it was alright. The Black/Dream confrontation was really, really good. Was not very high on VD up until now but he really did well there, and Black is always impressive. Lars Sullivan could definitely become a big deal in the future too, dude looks like a beast. Main event was very fun and enjoyed the brawl at the end too.

Also, DAKOTA :mark


----------



## V-Trigger

Dream is weird in a captivating way. Looking forward to him.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mauro with the h/t to Bobby Heenan right off the bat with his mention of "Fans and *humanoids *alike..."

Gargano vs Moss was much better a week or two ago, Tino is passable I guess and together Moss and Tino probably deserve to be tag regulars at this point. I'd probably have Moss/Sabby vs Gargano and Partner in first round of Dusty Classic, to give Moss/Sabby a win with the storyline being Gargano couldn't trust his partner. 

Roddy is still so uncomfortable speaking on camera. Regal is always sitting in these segments as well, which is smart since he towers over most of the roster these days. 

Lacey Evans ring gear this week - oh my. I like that little posed rotation thing Bianca does in her entrance as well. Match wasn't half bad, lacked heat though but I guess that is to be expected. Not sure harping over Lacey being a Marine and then having her playing the imperiled face most of the match makes much sense TBH. Bianca doesn't like selling it seems. I think both girls have bright futures, but not sure much is gained from wrestling each other right now either. Bring in some of the veterans from the Mae Young Classic to work with the greener talent in the division - Abby Laith vs Bianca Belair and Mercedes Martinez vs Lacey Evans for example. 

Black's big mic debut was rather flat to me. Said a whole lotta nothing. And still not feeling Velveteen Dream for that matter either. He needs much more Goldust and much less Orlando Jordan. 

Dakota Kai coming in as a heel? I don't know about that decision. She screams face to me. I guess it's for roster balance purposes. 

I was surprised to see No Way Jose basically get squashed. Lars is still a bit to green and clunky in parts for the monster push he's getting. I might throw him in a tag team to get ring experience and rein in his push as so it doesn't outpace his ability in-ring. No need for Lars to be hitting top rope maneuvers either, especially the diving head butt BUT he looked like a human gargoyle when perched up on the top rope. I liked that visual so much I'd have him add something into his arsenal from the top. Also I'd give him that nickname "The Human Gargoyle" Lars Sullivan. 

Mustache Mountain vs reDRagon was a bit of a disappointment. Bate and Dad Bod Seven need to tighten up that assisted senton spot as Bate always whiffs completely on it - as he did early in this match. When Bate was in the ring the action was solid, but Seven had zero chemistry with either KOR or Bobby Fish, and unfortunately he spent most of the match in the ring. This wasn't the match to "debut" the new faction, as Bate was powering out of submissions just as Nigel was putting over KOR as a sub specialist - just didn't make sense from storytelling purposes. KOR and Fish were last seen jobbing out to Black in singles matches. I think the finish should have been Bate tapping out to the KOR Guillotine.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Been aboard the Velveteen Dream experience since the beginning. Glad he's getting time to flesh out his character because he's both crafty and eloquent with his words. imo. he should win the first match in the feud as it will allow Black to reach down into darker places with his character and further advance both performers simultaneously.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Mauro with the h/t to Bobby Heenan right off the bat with his mention of "Fans and *humanoids *alike..."
> 
> Gargano vs Moss was much better a week or two ago, Tino is passable I guess and together Moss and Tino probably deserve to be tag regulars at this point. I'd probably have Moss/Sabby vs Gargano and Partner in first round of Dusty Classic, to give Moss/Sabby a win with the storyline being Gargano couldn't trust his partner.
> 
> Roddy is still so uncomfortable speaking on camera. Regal is always sitting in these segments as well, which is smart since he towers over most of the roster these days.
> 
> Lacey Evans ring gear this week - oh my. I like that little posed rotation thing Bianca does in her entrance as well. Match wasn't half bad, lacked heat though but I guess that is to be expected. Not sure harping over Lacey being a Marine and then having her playing the imperiled face most of the match makes much sense TBH. Bianca doesn't like selling it seems. I think both girls have bright futures, but not sure much is gained from wrestling each other right now either. Bring in some of the veterans from the Mae Young Classic to work with the greener talent in the division - Abby Laith vs Bianca Belair and Mercedes Martinez vs Lacey Evans for example.
> 
> Black's big mic debut was rather flat to me. Said a whole lotta nothing. And still not feeling Velveteen Dream for that matter either. He needs much more Goldust and much less Orlando Jordan.
> 
> *Dakota Kai coming in as a heel? I don't know about that decision. She screams face to me. I guess it's for roster balance purposes. *
> 
> I was surprised to see No Way Jose basically get squashed. Lars is still a bit to green and clunky in parts for the monster push he's getting. I might throw him in a tag team to get ring experience and rein in his push as so it doesn't outpace his ability in-ring. No need for Lars to be hitting top rope maneuvers either, especially the diving head butt BUT he looked like a human gargoyle when perched up on the top rope. I liked that visual so much I'd have him add something into his arsenal from the top. Also I'd give him that nickname "The Human Gargoyle" Lars Sullivan.
> 
> Mustache Mountain vs reDRagon was a bit of a disappointment. Bate and Dad Bod Seven need to tighten up that assisted senton spot as Bate always whiffs completely on it - as he did early in this match. When Bate was in the ring the action was solid, but Seven had zero chemistry with either KOR or Bobby Fish, and unfortunately he spent most of the match in the ring. This wasn't the match to "debut" the new faction, as Bate was powering out of submissions just as Nigel was putting over KOR as a sub specialist - just didn't make sense from storytelling purposes. KOR and Fish were last seen jobbing out to Black in singles matches. I think the finish should have been Bate tapping out to the KOR Guillotine.


What did Kai do to make you think she's coming in as a heel? There was nothing heelish about what she said.


----------



## Crasp

Yeah I didn't sense it was a heel promo. But I would say there seems to be an intention to _not_ have her be Bayley 2.0 as far as character traits go.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> * @Chris JeriG.O.A.TI have just completed the Bianca show :drose
> 
> I love how she starts her matches off by reminding everyone that she's strong as fuck; pushing EVERY opponent into the corner immediately, no matter what their size is. Do you know how quickly the roof will explode if she does that to NIA JAX?! Someone will have to come check on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dead2
> 
> What are your thoughts on her Powerbomb Flapjack finisher? I don't like it. I think it's anticlimactic and doesn't illustrate her abilities effectively. She needs a high impact move. She should keep the Spear.*


That match was solid, I'm glad that she's proving her match vs Kairi wasn't a carryjob. I didn't mind the powerbomb flapjack just because it's unique and decent enough impact. Everybody in NXT has the most generic finishers so it's nice to see something different, the spear as her finisher would be more of the same. If she can get something even higher impact I'd obviously prefer that but I think it's fine for now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> That match was solid, I'm glad that she's proving her match vs Kairi wasn't a carryjob. I didn't mind the powerbomb flapjack just because it's unique and decent enough impact. Everybody in NXT has the most generic finishers so it's nice to see something different, the spear as her finisher would be more of the same. If she can get something even higher impact I'd obviously prefer that but I think it's fine for now.


*You know me-I need fast paced explosiveness. I know Bianca's capable of busting somebody's ass at 100 mph, so I want her to have a finisher that demonstrates that.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> *You know me-I need fast paced explosiveness. I know Bianca's capable of busting somebody's ass at 100 mph, so I want her to have a finisher that demonstrates that.*


You don't mind her being the 32534677th person using the spear?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You don't mind her being the 32534677th person using the spear?


*
She makes it look good, so no, but I do want her to have something other than a damn flapjack man. You KNOW she can do better than that. If someone should drop the Spear; it's Kairi. She's so small, it doesn't fit her, and she doesn't even need it with her diverse arsenal; especially as a transitional move. Stuff like that is what makes Bianca's Spear feel less important, moreso than Bianca being the 30th person to use it.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> She makes it look good, so no, but I do want her to have something other than a damn flapjack man. You KNOW she can do better than that. If someone should drop the Spear; it's Kairi. She's so small, it doesn't fit her, and she doesn't even need it with her diverse arsenal; especially as a transitional move. Stuff like that is what makes Bianca's Spear feel less important, moreso than Bianca being the 30th person to use it.*


While it certainly makes more kayfabe sense for a woman of Bianca's size and strength to do a spear, I think Kairi's looks better, the way she bounces off them and twists in air, that shit looks like a car accident. Bianca's spear looks plain, she needs a way to make it her own if she's going to keep doing it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> While it certainly makes more kayfabe sense for a woman of Bianca's size and strength to do a spear, I think Kairi's looks better, the way she bounces off them and twists in air, that shit looks like a car accident. Bianca's spear looks plain, she needs a way to make it her own if she's going to keep doing it.


*I like the way she comes off the side ropes and twists because it does look unique and cool, but based on pure impact, if you had to take a Spear from either of them, who would you pick if you value your lungs? If Bianca came off the ropes and cut people off at full speed like Kairi instead of doing it from the corner, she might actually kill somebody.*


----------



## JC00

They clearly cut some seconds off of the Black/Dream "staredown". You don't cut from the best angle for a staredown to the angle they did if they didn't cut some out. 

Wonder what the reason for them to cut it was.


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> Yeah I didn't sense it was a heel promo. But I would say there seems to be an intention to _not_ have her be Bayley 2.0 as far as character traits go.


I don't know if it's that or if it's just Dakota being herself. Just to be clear, I've seen one Evie match outside WWE. So I don't really know the intricacies of her character. But from everything I've seen, she's the girl next door who likes to kick people. Which is already different than Bayley's character who is a person who has child like exuberance.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> *I like the way she comes off the side ropes and twists because it does look unique and cool, but based on pure impact, if you had to take a Spear from either of them, who would you pick if you value your lungs? If Bianca came off the ropes and cut people off at full speed like Kairi instead of doing it from the corner, she might actually kill somebody.*


As Nigel said during the MYC 6 woman tag: "if she dies, she dies"


----------



## Crasp

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know if it's that or if it's just Dakota being herself. Just to be clear, I've seen one Evie match outside WWE. So I don't really know the intricacies of her character. But from everything I've seen, she's the girl next door who likes to kick people. Which is already different than Bayley's character who is a person who has child like exuberance.


Yeah it's totally Evie, but I also think it's a conscious decision for that promo to focus on the kicky kiwi part rather than the happy geeky part, accentuating that (to quote Finley) she loves to fight.


----------



## Flair Shot

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dakota Kai coming in as a heel? I don't know about that decision. She screams face to me. I guess it's for roster balance purposes.


What are you talking about. There was nothing Heel about that promo.


----------



## RiverFenix

Crasp said:


> Yeah it's totally Evie, but I also think it's a conscious decision for that promo to focus on the kicky kiwi part rather than the happy geeky part, accentuating that (to quote Finley) she loves to fight.


Which is why I probably thought it was heelish. Seems overt down play of her happy-go-lucky character. The dark background, she's not wearing any bright colored clothing, she'd cutting a serious, aggressive promo calling herself the Captain of Team Kick - even if she is, that seems heelish to me. Faces would be co-equal members, heels would have a claimed hierarchy. Talking about kicking heads in to get a title. 

I rewatched it given the pushback thinking I might have misread it, but I still see it the same way. Unless she's Stone Cold Dakota Kai that was a heel promo.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another week, another solid episode

Highlights 
Bianca Belair vs Lacey Evans wasn't too bad at all. Bianca continues to impress me, the hair whip is such an effective and deadly move. Lacey needs to change her gimmick, her current gimmick is garbage.

Really intrigued by the Aleister Black/Velveteen Dream storyline, both looked like legit superstars out there, I really like how both carry themselves in their characters. 

Dakota Kai :mark

Main event of Moustache Mountain vs RedDragon was solid I thought, good hard hitting technical action. How good are Tyler Bate and Kyle O'Reilly by the way, we need a singles match between those two. Oh and Cole's super kick on Bate was GLORIOUS!

Closing moments with Cole/O'Reilly/Fish and Sanity were done well, was hoping for more of a brawl though.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Which is why I probably thought it was heelish. Seems overt down play of her happy-go-lucky character. The dark background, she's not wearing any bright colored clothing, she'd cutting a serious, aggressive promo calling herself the Captain of Team Kick - even if she is, that seems heelish to me. Faces would be co-equal members, heels would have a claimed hierarchy. Talking about kicking heads in to get a title.
> 
> I rewatched it given the pushback thinking I might have misread it, but I still see it the same way. Unless she's Stone Cold Dakota Kai *that was a heel promo.*


Except it's not. Being serious and aggressive does not mean instant heel. Being confident does translate immediately to heel. Also, you're looking a little too deep into the attire. She wore the same attire during the MYC, where she was a face.

I'm not trying to be a dick but you're overthinking this. This was nothing but a short 20-30 second promo to get across her nickname and who she is. Look at Sonya's promo for example. She said basically Asuka was afraid of her. That's a heel promo.

But Kai? It wasn't face or heel really. It was just a short aggressive promo. To draw anything else from it right now would be premature.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Except it's not. Being serious and aggressive does not mean instant heel. Being confident does translate immediately to heel. Also, you're looking a little too deep into the attire. She wore the same attire during the MYC, where she was a face.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a dick but you're overthinking this. This was nothing but a short 20-30 second promo to get across her nickname and who she is. Look at Sonya's promo for example. She said basically Asuka was afraid of her. That's a heel promo.
> 
> But Kai? It wasn't face or heel really. It was just a short aggressive promo. To draw anything else from it right now would be premature.


How am I over thinking things when I made a comment in passing about it after watching the show. You think she's a face, I don't. I really don't give enough of a shit. We'll see going forward.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How am I over thinking things when I made a comment in passing about it after watching the show. You think she's a face, I don't. I really don't give enough of a shit. We'll see going forward.


Dude, you were on the who made the comment and then posted the video to prove your point. Don't get mad because I disagreed with and offered why, which last I checked is kind of the point of forum like this.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Dude, you were on the who made the comment and then posted the video to prove your point. Don't get mad because I disagreed with and offered why, which last I checked is kind of the point of forum like this.


The point is to offer opinions, you seem to treat your opinion as absolute fact. I made the initial comment, a one sentence remark in a much larger post, some disagreed. So I furthered it to flesh out my reasoning - you decide that your opinion is fact, and then scold me on how I am looking "too deep" into the clothing and staging (like I mean when does that ever matter in scene setting, next you'll tell me a coming storm is just a passing comment on the weather in literature), and am overthinking it as a whole. If you have to preface a remark with "I'm not trying to be a dick..." chances are you are being one. 

I wasn't alone in noticing the difference in presentation as Crasp commented on as much (downplaying the happy-geeky part of her character), though might have reached a different conclusion.


----------



## Crasp

I think we all just seem to have taken different things away from the same promo.

I don't know so much about it being a "change in presentation" in the general sense. There were very similar elements towards the end of the promo she cut before facing Rhea during the MYC, and it's not anything new to the _Evie_ character either.

It seems like the angle they're coming from right now is having all the girls setting their sights on the vacant title. And _that's_ business time rather than playtime.

I didn't feel it came off as heelish _myself_, although I can see how someone could interpret it that way.

And I do feel like the aim with her is to emphasize that she's no walkover, and is more than willing to hurt people _in the ring_. Whether or not there's an intention to distance her from the Bayley comparrisons, the distance _is_ being illustrated.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The point is to offer opinions, you seem to treat your opinion as absolute fact. I made the initial comment, a one sentence remark in a much larger post, some disagreed. So I furthered it to flesh out my reasoning - you decide that your opinion is fact, and then scold me on how I am looking "too deep" into the clothing and staging (like I mean when does that ever matter in scene setting, next you'll tell me a coming storm is just a passing comment on the weather in literature), and am overthinking it as a whole. If you have to preface a remark with "I'm not trying to be a dick..." chances are you are being one.
> 
> I wasn't alone in noticing the difference in presentation as Crasp commented on as much (downplaying the happy-geeky part of her character), though might have reached a different conclusion.


So, I'm the one who treats my opinions like facts? Fair play, maybe I do. But aren't you the one who ended you last post saying "that is a heel promo." How is that any different?

Yeah, I do think you were overthinking things. I'm not trying to insult you. It's my opinion of what you were doing. And it's something I've done plenty of times before. And I said "I'm not trying to be a dick" because I'm not trying to be a dick or an asshole. Just gave my opinion.

And also, I acknowledged and agreed that she was not acting like the happy go lucky character some have compared her to Bayley for. I don't think that means she's a heel, but I know what both of you were talking about.

I don't take back what I said, but if I offended you with how I worded it, then I'm sorry. Honestly, I was not trying to ridicule or antagonize you. Only disagreeing. And if it came across that way, again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Another nothing episode of NXT really. 

Before the Main Event, the highlight was seeing how sharp Aleister Black looked in a suit. A feud with the Velveteen Dream though? Fuck off. Also, Dakota Kai in the Women’s Title picture? YUS PLIS! 

Speaking of that Main Event? Jesus, it still seems like a vague dream this happened in a WWE ring and I only just got done watching it. I loved this match, there might be slight bias from me but I don’t care. After watching the shenan filled stranglehold of PROGRESS by BSS, seeing Moustache Mountain play the fighting from under babyfaces took a bit of adjustment but Bate and Seven showed synergy here they’d never shown in PROGRESS, they also helped put over ReDRagon as badasses, everything ReDRagon did in this match felt so legit. It is funny because O’Reilly just looks like some geeky stoner teenager, he has such a horrible look, but the way he presents himself in the ring truly defies his appearance, this dude makes everything he does look like it hurts like fuck.

It was weird though that after the build, marketing and structure of the match, that Moustache Mountain were defeated and immediately forgotten about with no appearance from Pete Dunne. That was the only let down of the match for me.


----------



## ellthom

I don't know about you guys but I frikkin love Velveteen Dream, I totally get early Golddust vibes from this guy. while I still feel he isnt embracing the gimmick completely yet, I still dig it, his whole segment with Alistair Black reminded me of that Golddust and the Undertaker segment


----------



## TD Stinger

ellthom said:


> I don't know about you guys but I frikkin love Velveteen Dream, I totally get early Golddust vibes from this guy. while I still feel he isnt embracing the gimmick completely yet, I still dig it, his whole segment with Alistair Black reminded me of that Golddust and the Undertaker segment


Wow, good find. The Black/Dream segment felt like a PG version of that. I've never been a big fan of the Dream character, but I was really engaged last night by his antics with Black. I'm actually looking forward to their feud, which I'm shocked to say.


----------



## Florat

Well, that was the " I'm impressed " NXT episode for me. 

Velveteen Dream never impressed but here, he pulled out a great promo and lived his character, he just hit all the right notes there and I can't wait to see how he can do as a dominant heel in the ring next time. Looking good

Bianca Bel-Air... So I skipped all of the MYC tournament but she have something. She looks good, she's got charisma and that " hair whip " was Wow ! I could easily see her be a top heel on NXT in the future. Waiting to hear her on the mic but I would buy a feud between her and Ember Moon^^


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Am I the only one who sees in Lacey Evans what the powers that be see in her? I think if she can stop being heelish in her promos, she's going to be a big time face. Her backstory is compelling, she's got a look and a gimmick, she has innovative offense that makes the crowd react and she sells well, plus she's got the cute kid that she's not afraid to use as a prop. Main roster audiences are going to be chanting USA for her in every match.


----------



## JC00

Suddenly I have a completely re-energized interest in NXT. Probably has to do with the meme entrance being gone and the women's division hopefully getting freed from the ditch Asuka buried it in


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Lacey and Bianca are going to be two HUGE pieces for NXT and WWE moving forward.


----------



## TD Stinger

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who sees in Lacey Evans what the powers that be see in her? I think if she can stop being heelish in her promos, she's going to be a big time face. Her backstory is compelling, she's got a look and a gimmick, she has innovative offense that makes the crowd react and she sells well, plus she's got the cute kid that she's not afraid to use as a prop. Main roster audiences are going to be chanting USA for her in every match.


She's got the perfect all american girl look and a touching backstory.

But, I still think she needs a lot of work in the ring compared to some of the top women of NXT and the main roster. Plus, they need make sure people actually know her backstory. People who watched Breaking Ground and the MYC know, but I don't think that will translate to the main roster on that alone.


----------



## Piers

Watched it a few days late :

-Gargano looks jacked, he must have spent a lot of time at the PC, good for him
-Tino gets legit heat, wow, they need to push him, we lack actual heels in WWE these days. Riddick looks weird though.
-Roderick shouldn’t talk. Like, ever.
-I can’t say I’m really hyped with Bianca so far. She lacks charisma big time. Even Lacey seems to have more.
-Kyle O’Reilly looks like a guy you’d pair with James Ellsworth to be squashed by Ryback or Braun


----------



## blackholeson

ellthom said:


> I don't know about you guys but I frikkin love Velveteen Dream, I totally get early Golddust vibes from this guy. while I still feel he isnt embracing the gimmick completely yet, I still dig it, his whole segment with Alistair Black reminded me of that Golddust and the Undertaker segment


*This video footage is great because it's exactly how the role is played. Velveteen Dream didn't come close to capturing what someone like Goldust could do. Velveteen Dream is a great concept, but wrong person playing the role.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who sees in Lacey Evans what the powers that be see in her? I think if she can stop being heelish in her promos, she's going to be a big time face. Her backstory is compelling, she's got a look and a gimmick, she has innovative offense that makes the crowd react and she sells well, plus she's got the cute kid that she's not afraid to use as a prop. Main roster audiences are going to be chanting USA for her in every match.


The fact that she was an actual Marine SWAT team unit means that the WWE has a poster child for the patriotic shilling WWE loves to do. I can see her face on posters holding the flag and making appearances for the troops. They really do have money on their hands with a lot of these marketable female wrestlers.


----------



## Mordecay

Decent episode of NXT, nothing really stood out

Regal announced a Fatal 4 Way for the Womens title at Takeover Houston, which has Kairi as one of the particiapants and there will 3 matches that will determine the other 3.

Oney/Lars was a fun squash, like most of Oney squashes. The tease of the tag team between Burch and Lorcan continues, which I would be happy to see.

Heavy Machinery squash, not much else to say about it

Liv/Daniella was ok, it was what you would call a very basic match, but nothing wrong with that. I read in the spoilers that Liv won with a running codebreaker, but I am not sure that was what I saw on tv, it looked kinda botchy

Aichner/Ohno was good, Aichner made a very good first impression in NXT and Ohno sold well for him, MOTN.

Cole/Young was dissapointing (sorry Marky). I know this was more an angle than a match, but still, I expected more, given it was Cole's debut. The Shinning Wizard looked nice, although it looked more like Bryan's flying knee. Underwhelming finish of the show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not as good as last week’s show but still some good things that happened:

The Sanity promo was short, sweet, and to the point.

God damn I love Oney Lorcan. Dude makes everyone in the ring better. And this match here was just a mini spectacle. Just the sight of seeing Lorcan throwing himself at Lars and it having little effect was great. Lars catching Lorcan on the outside looked great. The chops Lorcan delivered were great. The crowd was super into it. It was a match that made Lars look like a beast and a match that made Oney look the guy with the biggest heart in the business.

The Heavy Machinery squash matches are fun and all but I’m just getting to the point where I’m kind of bored with them until they finally have something they can sink their teeth into story wise.

No complaints from me getting Gargano vs. Almas II. And I’m very intrigued by what Regal teased for Takeover Houston.

Barely paid attention to Liv vs. Vanessa. So, that’s all I have to say about that.

It was nice to hear Aleister talk last week but I like him as a silent killer. I don’t want to hear him talk every week now. Though I will say I enjoyed his mini promo at the PC. The way he talks is very profound.

I barely remembered Aichner from the CWC but he made a damn good first impression in NXT. Like Lars vs. Oney, a short match but a match that showcased the best of both men.

Cole’s promo was full of cramming their his new stable name in there but he’s so good on the mic he makes it work. He’s a natural in that regard. Match itself was nothing special but I do like the faction wars they have going on in NXT right now.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Actually got to see all of NXT this week...

-Christ, how large is Sullivan?? I mean, he is not outrageously tall but his mass is insane. I am sure he will be another case where Vince sees him, masturbates, and immediately brings him to the main roster despite experience. Isn't he friends with Lesnar??

-Liv Morgan seems to have ditched that cringy dance she used to do. Did she figure out she is the whitest looking woman?? Anyways, Morgan is hawt and blonde and Borne is hawt and Somoan, expect these two to be called up and on Total Divas by the end of next year.

-Kassius Ohno had a good match with generic bald man. These two guys are athletic as fuck for heavyweights. I have no idea how Chris Hero doesn't have bead knees by now at his size and age considering his lengthy career.

-Roddy is still terrible at promos.

-I am curious what Regal's surprise it for Takeover Houston. His surprises are usually underwhelming and predictable. Maybe he will bring Jushin Thunder Liger back. Remember when Liger wrestled Tyler Breeze?? Holy shit, that was crazy.

-I am excited ReDragon is in NXT, it sucks I will never hear "Dance Away" again, but whatever. Compromises. Kind of bummed they are reduced to lackeys to get Cole over more or less...I suppose they will either be winning the Dusty Classic or at least be in the finals and winning the NXT tag titles. Then I imagine they will bomb on the main roster because they are wrestlers that appeal more to hardcore fans that like stiff style work.

Cole is a good heel, never really have been a big fan of his. Though, I always thought he had one of the best finishers in wrestling with "The Last Shot" but I guess he isn't allowed to use it and just uses a dull shining wizard.

Lame.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who sees in Lacey Evans what the powers that be see in her? I think if she can stop being heelish in her promos, she's going to be a big time face. Her backstory is compelling, she's got a look and a gimmick, she has innovative offense that makes the crowd react and she sells well, plus she's got the cute kid that she's not afraid to use as a prop. Main roster audiences are going to be chanting USA for her in every match.


I bet my life she'll star in another Marine movie. While i like her, her look, her back story, and even pretty good in the Ring for being so green, I think they're spamming the Marine stuff so they can get a lead female into the Marine franchise.



I liked this week's episode. Oney Larchan is awesome, although not his best match. Roderick Strong could be released and I might not notice.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I bet my life she'll star in another Marine movie. While i like her, her look, her back story, and even pretty good in the Ring for being so green, I think they're spamming the Marine stuff so they can get a lead female into the Marine franchise.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked this week's episode. Oney Larchan is awesome, although not his best match. Roderick Strong could be released and I might not notice.


Lol I hadn't considered the Marine franchise but you're probably right. I guess Marine 7: Revolution will be the first Marine movie I watch.


----------



## Mordecay

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol I hadn't considered the Marine franchise but you're probably right. I guess Marine 7: Revolution will be the first Marine movie I watch.


But is she going to be a face or a heel in that movie? Maybe she turns in the middle of the movie, since she doesn't even know what she is :grin2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Great promo from Cole and a solid, clean match with EY. Still prefer the Last Shot but his Shining Wizard is a thing of beauty.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Aleister Black's promo on Velveteen was gold. Focused, concise, and calling him by his real name was a very underrated touch.


----------



## Jersey

I prefer Gionna to use her TR moonsault and not the codebreaker.


----------



## Flair Shot

Ohno vs. Aichner was way better than it honestly had any right to be.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Mordecay said:


> But is she going to be a face or a heel in that movie? Maybe she turns in the middle of the movie, since she doesn't even know what she is :grin2:


I figured out who you were talking about (jumped in to the thread on the last page) based on this :heston


----------



## JustAName

For now I don't see the big deal with Adam Cole, but he's just been there for a cup of coffee, expect to see more in the coming weeks. The match did nothing for me and the promo was ok I guess, but from all the praise I'll be honest and say I expected a little more

Oney Lorcan is awesome and Lars does his stuff well, I think his weaknesses are extremely well hidden at this point, great booking.

Ohno is just really good and I was impressed by Aichner but then again I was one of the few that saw something in him in the CW classic, so not massively surprised, nice prospect

Sanity is very hit and miss for me


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow Adam Cole really needs a new theme, he had one of the coolest themes in wrestling in ROH, and this generic shit is what they give him on NXT? Why does Tino Sabatelli have a better theme than Adam Cole? Its shameful.


----------



## RiverFenix

A fun hour of wrestling this week. Solid, but unspectacular. 

Oney makes Lars look like a million bucks. Oney loves working stiff and Lars didn't seem to mind. Lorcan can get away with it as he willingly takes as much as he gives. He's a throwback in a way. Interesting to see they're building along with Oney and Danny Burch - could do a lot worse than putting them together as a tag team. I don't think it would be either's ticket to the main roster ever though, whereas if you put them in teams with greener "future star" type partners that could be their path to the show. As a team though you could put them in the ring with anybody up or down the roster and have a good match - could be a new "Revival" in a lot of ways. Surely will be a Dusty Classic entrant. 

Heavy Machinery is getting there. They're finding their footing, eliminating the goofier things that didn't work. Dozer has the charisma to pull things off that Tucky can't and when the latter tries it it seems forced. Their ring gear is better, Knight is slimming down and tanned, and Dozer looks as wide as he is tall which is really unique - he's a human wrecking ball. They're ready for a undercard tag feud - NXT might need a few more heel teams though. Who do they have now? Moss and Tino and reDRagon? Sanity is tweener now, AoP is more loner force doing whatever they want. Street Profits are faces, TMDK are faces last time they were around, Bate/Seven treated like faces. Maybe when Blake and Cutler get back on television - they're heels. 

Liv needs a gimmick. Morgan vs Bourne was meh. Both girls greatly outshone by Mae Young Classic competitors/matches. Match having no real reason/direction didn't do either women any favors. Other than getting them on television I guess. 

Aichner vs Ohno was easily the match of the night. It was really solid. Better than any surely expected going in. It's crazy when "no names" like Aichner and Raul Mendoza some in and look so much better in one showing losses than much of the roster does with pushes. The top rope spring board stuff from a guy Fabian's size was impressive. If UK title was Euro Title, guys like Aichner and Axel Dieter would have been ideal for that division - assuming WWE has any further plans with the UK off shoot to begin with. 

Bit of a let down for Adam Cole's big debut match. Eric Young is a wily vet, but I find that he seems awkward to work with as he's been put in the ring with a lot of debuting talent and has had less than stellar chemistry with them. KOR and Fish are seemingly getting more comfortable with their "characters" and mannerisms. "Undisputed" needs some size added to it though, but without taking away Cole's spot as the leader/centerpiece. Dijak would make sense here, but again I might worry that bookers would see him as the one to push given his look/size. If they don't get bigger in size, maybe get bigger in numbers with another addition or two. Really have the numbers advantage in any encounter - I mean they were out-numbered by Sanity if you could Nikki and both Dain and Wolfe are the bigger dudes and current tag champs.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

Not a great show overall but probably one of the better episodes of NXT for a while. The last few months of NXT have often felt like a holding pattern with little story progression and lots of nothing matches padding out the show to get to the one match that actually matters on each episode. 

This episode on the other hand gave progression to the Strong/McIntyre title match, which they are building in a way I wish the main roster did for theirs. It is a shame Strong is getting another opportunity on NXT TV rather than at a TakeOver but I hold my hopes that it plays out into something bigger and better down the line. 

There was also the progression for the NXT Women’s Division (even if Kairi Sane being dropped into a fatal four way seems like a bit of a kick in the balls after all she went through to win the Mae Young) and now we have a bit more of a reason to actually not just go the bathroom while the women are on, even if this week all we got was a sloppy mess of a match between Morgan and Borne.

Outside of that we got another strong performance from Oney Lorcan as they continue to try and make lightning strike twice in Lars Sullivan, the NXT Braun Strowman attempt. 

We also got the NXT debut of Fabian Aichner, seemingly with the intention of making him a permanent fixture which I more than approve. Considering this was just some bolted together match, Aichner and Ohno showed such good chemistry in a hard hitting, competitive, contest with freak moments of athleticism. In fact this might have been Ohno’s best performance since returning to WWE. 

Then of course the Main Event also had the NXT in ring debut of Adam Cole, too. Some of the match was a little clunky but it was difficult to judge this one regardless due to it being focused more on the shenans between the two stables.


----------



## faisalaldoseri

Oney Lorcan is soo underrated, I think they are going for a tagteam with him and Aichner, I think they can be a really interesting duo.

Lars should just destroy his opponents and go to the main roster, I want him undefeated. Adam cole debuting was great and I didn't expect a lot but it was important to progress their storyline.


----------



## The Tempest

I only came in here to say that my dude Fabian is awesome, I'm totally biased because he's Italian and yes I watched the match, however it was on mute because I refuse to listen to McGeekness calling matches but I digress. It was a decent match, he showed off his power combined with some high flying moves, honestly I hope he spends very little time there because I want him elsewhere. I hope he becomes a solid upper mid carder on RAW, just go to the PC to learn English and you're good to go.

I'm only following what he does because I still don't give a fuck about the rest of the show, heh :draper2



faisalaldoseri said:


> I think they are going for a tagteam with him and Aichner, I think they can be a really interesting duo.


Can we please stop with these random tag teams just for the sake of making them? Aichner doesn't need any partner, he's good on his own.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

The Tempest said:


> I only came in here to say that my dude Fabian is awesome, *I'm totally biased because he's Italian *and yes I watched the match, however it was on mute because *I refuse to listen to McGeekness calling matches *but I digress. It was a decent match, he showed off his power combined with some high flying moves, honestly I hope he spends very little time there because I want him elsewhere. I hope he becomes a solid upper mid carder on RAW, just go to the PC to learn English and you're good to go.
> .


Isn't Ranallo also Italian???


----------



## Crasp

Kink_Brawn said:


> Isn't Ranallo also Italian???


He's talking about Nigel though.


----------



## The Tempest

Kink_Brawn said:


> Isn't Ranallo also Italian???


I ain't talking about Mauro.

I honestly don't get the love for McGuinness though, I mean yeah, he does have knowledge but when I heard him during the UK Tournament something didn't seem right, add to the fact that his act is pretty forced because most of the time he wants to replace Graves' role and nobody is going to do that, hence why he comes across "fake" to me, not to mention some stupid crap he says every once in a while.

Maybe that's just me though :draper2


----------



## Kink_Brawn

The Tempest said:


> I ain't talking about Mauro.
> 
> I honestly don't get the love for McGuinness though, I mean yeah, he does have knowledge but when I heard him during the UK Tournament something didn't seem right, add to the fact that his act is pretty forced because most of the time he wants to replace Graves' role and nobody is going to do that, hence why he comes across "fake" to me, not to mention some stupid crap he says every once in a while.
> 
> Maybe that's just me though :draper2


Oh. Yeah, McGuinness, forgot about him.

He is serviceable for his role. They struck gold with Graves. They honestly need someone like the Miz to retire or Bobby Roode for someone that would probably give great heel color commentary.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Adam Cole looks like somebody sewed Shawn Michaels head onto TJP's body and Kyle O'Reilly looks like he's definitely tasted human flesh before.


----------



## Crasp

Billie Kay gets funnier every time I see/hear her. She's so fucking Australian and I'm starting to fall in love with her all over again.


----------



## Mordecay

Crasp said:


> Billie Kay gets funnier every time I see/hear her. She's so fucking Australian and I'm starting to fall in love with her all over again.


I like her as well, I like Peyton more, but I think she can do better than being the Jannetty of the Iconic Duo


----------



## Crasp

I heard a small Aliyah chant break out in her match against Kairi, but I don't remember me & JeriGOAT being there!?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This Strong/Drew match is pretty damn good.


----------



## TD Stinger

This is what I thought of during the Black and Velveteen Dream segment:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol at them having Patrick beat up his best friend.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Crasp said:


> I heard a small Aliyah chant break out in her match against Kairi, but I don't remember me & JeriGOAT being there!?!?


Yo I need to track down all 4 of them and add them to the wagon lol.

Edit: So um, *heat shields activated* Kairi's got some flaws and I'm wondering if we're allowed to acknowledge them or if it's another Asuka situation?


----------



## V-Trigger

Lol at Kairi not squashing Aliyah right away. Also, did they really called Dream finisher Purple Rainmaker? :ti


----------



## TD Stinger

The opening women's tag was again really nothing as a match but more as a vehicle to continue Ruby's and Nikki's new relationship. Ruby though, you need a new finisher. Because that Enziguri finish is just weak, IMO.

Got to say I like what I think they're doing with Sullivan's character. In the ring he's a monster but out of it he's very well spoken and intelligent. Make he can be NXT's Gorilla Grodd.

Vega has been a huge gift for Almas. She's great in her role.

I'm liking the build of Black and Dream. Black is still being his calm and stoic self while Dream is doing everything he can to get his attention. And it works because Black is the one guy who won't react to Dream's flamboyantness. And at LOL at making Lio look that weak in his debut.

Kairi is a star, no question. And Aliyah continues to show she's solid.

Finally, Strong vs. McIntyre was a great, physical match. Liked the ending to where Drew showed respect to the very end.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Aside from 6 inches and 60 lbs, is there any difference between Roddy and Drew in ring? The announcers even pointed out they use the same move Sick kick/Claymore.


----------



## Mordecay

V-Trigger said:


> Lol at Kairi not squashing Aliyah right away. Also, did they really called Dream finisher Purple Rainmaker? :ti


Tbf Patrick Clarke named his finisher like that a long time ago, but since he has never been on tv until recently most people have forgotten. Doesn't surprise me, he is a big wrestling fan, I think he also thought in named it "The One Winged Elbow" or something like that :lol

Decent episode of NXT. The opener was all over the place, Iconic Duo doing nice heel work, then Nikki Cross cleaning house, but her kicking out of their double team finisher :fuckthis. It kinda bothers me that Iconic is supposed to be the best pairing in the division since hey are always together, but they lose most of their tag matches.

Poor Lio Rush, he didn't got to make his debut, kinda like that guy Joe squashed after weeks of vignettes

Kairi vs Aaliyah was fine. Kairi is so over already, and Aaliyah got the chance to make some power moves she probably isn't able to use in other women.

Main event was very good, but it lacked heat. Roddy is an awesome wrestler, but boy he is a charisma vacuum. McEntyre has everything, even is a dcent promo, but he lacks "it" that make people connect to him and his matches. The storyltelling at the end of the match was great, with McEntyre in doubt of giving Roddy the final blow. Undisputed coming to trying recruit Roddy is a very interesting angle, Roddy can use a mouth piece and Cole is a fine promo. 

I must say NXT these last few weeks as gotten more interesting that it has been in a long time. Women fighting for stand out, Undisputed causing chaos, McEntyre being a fighting champion, some new tag teams getting tv time (Moss/Sabatelli, Street Profits)


----------



## Jedah

Roddy vs. Drew was very good. The build for Dream/Black is also very fun. Also...






Impossible to boo.


----------



## Stall_19

That Velveteen Dream elbow..


----------



## jacobrgroman

"ACKNOWLEDGE ME!"


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Jedah said:


> Roddy vs. Drew was very good. The build for Dream/Black is also very fun. Also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible to boo.


 @Crasp she didn't say Von Boyage


----------



## Florat

Mordecay said:


> Decent episode of NXT. The opener was all over the place, Iconic Duo doing nice heel work, then Nikki Cross cleaning house, but her kicking out of their double team finisher :fuckthis. *It kinda bothers me that Iconic is supposed to be the best pairing in the division since hey are always together, but they lose most of their tag matches.*


That has always been a fantasy of mine in pro wrestling that just can't seem to come true.

The best Tag Team vs The best Single Wrestlers. I thought it would come two years ago when The New Day destroyed John Cena but as a whole, they never seems to play it off when I wish they would. And The Iconic Duo are a weird case, sometimes, they are strong and other times, they are jobbers. Make them look like the Dolph Ziggler of NXT^^

As for the show. What a Main-Event. I wasn't expecting it to be that good, a great hard hitting contest between two wrestlers ready to kill for the title. I had a hell of a great time watching it and what a Belly to Belly Suplex Drew did at the beginning of the match. Awesome.

And Velveteen Dream vs Aleister Black is something I really missed in WWE, two different characters colliding. They are both so different and this make every confrontation between them just so interesting, I love it


----------



## Crasp

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So um, *heat shields activated* Kairi's got some flaws and I'm wondering if we're allowed to acknowledge them or if it's another Asuka situation?


As I mentioned back at the start of September, she's not really met my expectations. It's not even a case of being over-hyped - She appealed to me back in Startdom more than even Io (who is certainly the better _wrestler_). Kairi was the first person I thought of when the MYC was just rumours of a potential women's tournament, but NXT Kairi has been noticably worse than Stardom Kairi.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Crasp said:


> As I mentioned back at the start of September, she's not really met my expectations. It's not even a case of being over-hyped - She appealed to me back in Startdom more than even Io (who is certainly the better _wrestler_). Kairi was the first person I thought of when the MYC was just rumours of a potential women's tournament, but NXT Kairi has been noticably worse than Stardom Kairi.


I'm not down on her but her transitions from selling to offense are so abrupt, like she's rushing to the finish. After Aaliyah dropped that devastating combo on Kairi she completely no sold it and speared her less than 2 seconds later. She goes to her injured body parts frequently like "ow, that hurts" but it never actually hurts enough to change her game plan, @IceTheRetroKid made a big fuss about her no selling the elbow during the MYC, especially after Shayna put a beating on her arm that should've required multiple surgeries to fix and she still hit the elbow with no ill effects. Her facial selling on defense is superb but on offense it's hella wonky, she goes from smiling to stoic and back, does she ever make an angry face, a desperate face, a residual pain face, an exhausted face? Also not a fan of her standing forearms or chops, they look hella weak especially coming from a Japanese person.

If I'm nitpicking it's only because I'm a fan, right now I'm getting the sense that Dakota is the better technician and Kairi is a sloppy storyteller like Bayley and Sasha which is obviously not the end of the world for me since I mark for them both.


----------



## Crasp

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm not down on her but her transitions from selling to offense are so abrupt, like she's rushing to the finish. After Aaliyah dropped that devastating combo on Kairi she completely no sold it and speared her less than 2 seconds later. She goes to her injured body parts frequently like "ow, that hurts" but it never actually hurts enough to change her game plan, @IceTheRetroKid made a big fuss about her no selling the elbow during the MYC, especially after Shayna put a beating on her arm that should've required multiple surgeries to fix and she still hit the elbow with no ill effects. Her facial selling on defense is superb but on offense it's hella wonky, she goes from smiling to stoic and back, does she ever make an angry face, a desperate face, a residual pain face, an exhausted face? Also not a fan of her standing forearms or chops, they look hella weak especially coming from a Japanese person.
> 
> If I'm nitpicking it's only because I'm a fan, right now I'm getting the sense that Dakota is the better technician and Kairi is a sloppy storyteller like Bayley and Sasha which is obviously not the end of the world for me since I mark for them both.


I would agree. I'd also add that I find it awkward and off-putting how, in last night's match for example, the progression/transitions from spot to spot, particularly the closing moments, don't feel authentic. 

It pulls me out of a match like nothing else when, in this case, she hit the bottom turnbuckle spot on Aliyah, and outside the ring she indicated the elbow drop to the crowd, without even having seen where Aliyah was. The gimmick of someone landing in just the right spot for a finnisher is fine, but I hate when someone is already getting ready to do the move before the opponent has even awkwardly maneuvered into postition. 

This happens a lot with various spots in Kairi matches - I assume because unlike being able to plan and call spots during the match with other Japanese speakers, in the NXT environment the matches are far more laid out beforehand to compensate for the communication issues, which leaves the matches feeling less genuine.

Not an issue exclusive to Kairi at all. It just stands out more to me with her.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok Velveteen Dream needs to change his finisher, we saw back to back segments of two wrestlers using the diving elbow drop as their finisher. Kairi's already established the elbow drop and its a big part of her character, the crowd already pops from just her pointing to her elbow pad. Velveteen Dream could change it and no one would even notice, so i think its best he be the one who gets a new finisher.

It was dumb letting him use the diving elbow drop to begin with when they knew Kairi Sane was coming and her elbow Drop was talked about and considered one of the best in wrestling today.


----------



## Crasp

Eh. They're very different elbow drops, and both good, too. And they aren't _always_ going to be back-to-back.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just caught up with two weeks worth of episodes.

Didn't think much of the 27/9 ep. Aichner vs Ohno was the best match of the show, they deserved a bit more time. All the backstage promos were decent, especially Black's. Cole vs EY was a bit all over the place. Liv Morgan is garbage.

Last nights episode though was much better. Loving the Black vs Dream feud so far, their interactions have been really intriguing, the Full Sail crowd at times can be dead; however they seem really behind this feud so far, and how about that Elbow Drop from Dream on Rush...the height :mark:

Main event was really good. They showed psychology, it was physical and they told a story. Over the past month or so, every episode has had at least one stand out match. McIntyre and Strong are two great performers and they proved it again in this match. Potential Strong heel turn...read the spoilers from last nights tapings so will keep stum. 

Downside of the episode was the opening Women's tag match, both matches between the four have been poor quality chemistry wise.

Overall still a bit to go till Takeover Houston, some stuff has been building nicely.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Good episode this week. Very good main event, good to see Kairi debut and enjoying the build ups to Black/Dream & the Ruby/Cross angle.


----------



## TD Stinger

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Velveteen Dream needs to change his finisher, we saw back to back segments of two wrestlers using the diving elbow drop as their finisher. Kairi's already established the elbow drop and its a big part of her character, the crowd already pops from just her pointing to her elbow pad. Velveteen Dream could change it and no one would even notice, so i think its best he be the one who gets a new finisher.
> 
> It was dumb letting him use the diving elbow drop to begin with when they knew Kairi Sane was coming and her elbow Drop was talked about and considered one of the best in wrestling today.


There's no need for Dream to change his finish, unless it's his health down the line. One is a man, the other is a woman, and yes that makes a difference given the size of their respective divisions. They're 2 completely different looking Elbow Drops. And there are very few times they will be in back to back segments.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. That promo from Sullivan was awful, you could see him going through his lines in his head. 

Weird Lio Rush had no build to his debut at all and then they had him squashed by the Velveteen Dream of all fucking people. 

Also weird they didn’t really make any build to Kairi Sane’s NXT TV debut either and a shame it is against Aliyah, who seems to be stuck in jobber hell but it was still a surprisingly decent match. Really scrappy and effectively a glorified squash but I actually thought the scrappiness gave this one an edge it wouldn’t ordinarily have had, you had to love Aliyah’s ring gear too and when she was getting hit by those chops. Just a shame about the botched finish, that elbow drop visibly didn’t connect and then further replays just exposed it more and more.

That Main Event though… by God. Another special match on NXT TV involving Roderick Strong, such a good worker and seems to always get the very best out of who he faces in the ring. I love how NXT let guys just go to WAR. These guys left everything in the ring, dug so deep and used every ounce of spirit, resolve and heart they had and seemed committed to destroying their bodies to get the win, which was just so awesome. The storytelling and psychology in this match may not match up to the matches of old but we are in the era of the no sell through pro wrestling everywhere, so to see McIntyre committed to the selling of his back through the match was really nice. It was also nice that size and power differences between the competitors actually played a role in the match and the competitors actually had clear and logical gameplans in mind to try and tip the scales in their favour, it felt like a real fight in that regard. That finish was pitch perfect, too.

This was a TakeOver marquee quality match. How can NXT produce stuff this good, when the main roster can barely string together even a functional match? If I was to have any criticisms, I would say that what they have in Strong is so good but it only counts if Strong actually starts to win his important matches, I don’t care what anyone says, the key ingredient to a compelling babyface is not a losing streak and the fact that WWE thinks that says a lot about how they see their fans.


----------



## SAMCRO

Pizzamorg said:


> New NXT. That promo from Sullivan was awful, you could see him going through his lines in his head.
> 
> Weird Lio Rush had no build to his debut at all and then they had him squashed by the Velveteen Dream of all fucking people.
> 
> Also weird they didn’t really make any build to Kairi Sane’s NXT TV debut either and a shame it is against Aliyah, who seems to be stuck in jobber hell but it was still a surprisingly decent match. Really scrappy and effectively a glorified squash but I actually thought the scrappiness gave this one an edge it wouldn’t ordinarily have had, you had to love Aliyah’s ring gear too and when she was getting hit by those chops. Just a shame about the botched finish, that elbow drop visibly didn’t connect and then further replays just exposed it more and more.
> 
> That Main Event though… by God. Another special match on NXT TV involving Roderick Strong, such a good worker and seems to always get the very best out of who he faces in the ring. I love how NXT let guys just go to WAR. These guys left everything in the ring, dug so deep and used every ounce of spirit, resolve and heart they had and seemed committed to destroying their bodies to get the win, which was just so awesome. The storytelling and psychology in this match may not match up to the matches of old but we are in the era of the no sell through pro wrestling everywhere, so to see McIntyre committed to the selling of his back through the match was really nice. It was also nice that size and power differences between the competitors actually played a role in the match and the competitors actually had clear and logical gameplans in mind to try and tip the scales in their favour, it felt like a real fight in that regard. That finish was pitch perfect, too.
> 
> This was a TakeOver marquee quality match. *How can NXT produce stuff this good, when the main roster can barely string together even a functional match?* If I was to have any criticisms, I would say that what they have in Strong is so good but it only counts if Strong actually starts to win his important matches, I don’t care what anyone says, the key ingredient to a compelling babyface is not a losing streak and the fact that WWE thinks that says a lot about how they see their fans.


Well it mainly comes down to Triple H just letting these guys actually wrestle and giving them time, i mean its not rocket science or anything amazing Triple H is doing in NXT. He really just lets these guys do what they do and he doesn't hold them back.

On Raw and SD they're micro managed by Vince, and Vince has to control everything cause he's an OCD freak that has to control everything, from the moves to the way guys sell, to everything. He has no interest in two guys going out there and putting on a great wrestling match, he holds them back.

Plus the senile old fuck only cares about his hand picked chosen ones Reigns and Cena and everyone else he just put no effort into. Whereas Triple H cares about everyone on NXT and making everyone there succeed, he doesn't play favorites and neglect everyone else.


----------



## validreasoning

Some of that stuff drew and Roddy did looked super dangerous especially for a random weekly episode. The buckle-bomb on the outside in particular.

I wouldn't have Clark lose the elbow drop. It's easily the most impressive move he does.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Oh my that Strong/McIntyre match was awesome. Glad to see these guys just slug it out and tell a decent story with how they both wouldn't give up, yet not resorting to kicking out of a trillion finishers like a certain someone on the main roster :reigns2

Also that Almas/Gargano rematch set for next week :banderas


----------



## bloc

Wow I am loving VD now. Such an interesting character played to perfection.


----------



## Crasp

What a fuckin' main event!

Happy Almas won, but I get the feeling we're heading towards Cien & Zelina Vs. Johnny & Candice, when I was hoping Mr. & Mrs. Wrestling would be seperate entities.


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> What a fuckin' main event!
> 
> Happy Almas won, but I get the feeling we're heading towards Cien & Zelina Vs. Johnny & Candice, when I was hoping Mr. & Mrs. Wrestling would be seperate entities.


Yes it was!

And as far as Johnny and Candice go, I'd rather have them together. I think Candice could have a good spot as Johnny's valet while wrestling. Because for the time being, I don't see someone like Candice being a regular fixture in the women's division so being with Johnny would give her a good spot.

Plus you can tell such a great story of Gargano continually struggling to get over Ciampa's betrayal and then his wife coming into save him.


----------



## Mordecay

Good episode of NXT

Triple Threat was fine, a little messy. Peyton and Nikki were doing good character work and Liv, well she was there, she didn't screwed up anything. The problem I find with Nikki is, since her character is the crazy chick gimmick, her moveset isn't smooth or anything and while it can work in short bursts, it takes down the quality of the match the longer it goes. A couple good spots with the Tower of Doom and the Hanging neckbreaker. Peyton winning was the right choice imo, since it is likely that Ember will be there and they need a heel on the match and Peyton is the strongest booked heel of the division (doesn't seem that way, but she is). They protected Nikki with Taynara interference. Crowd sucked tonight btw.

Lars Sullivan sqaushing Danny Burch. Like every other Lars squash

Velveteen Dream vs Lio Rush was good for the 5 minutes they had, Lio had a flurry of offense that make the crowd react, but this was basically a squash. Lio is very good, but he is so small that i don't see him going past the CW division.

Street Profits squash. Montez Ford is clearly the star of the group and he has so much charisma, besides being athletic af. but I am not sure how far he can go with Dawkins as a partner. Dawkins seems to be getting fatter, don't know how longer he can get by before people realises he sucks.

Gargano vs Almas was great, but like I said, crowd sucked tonight. This was a notch below their Takeover match, but it was hurt by having a dead crowd, who popped every now and then but it was most quiet. Almas winning rather cleanly since Zelina distraction didn't play much in the outcome of the match. The double knees to the back of the head looked brutal.

And, for anyone wondering, apparently Taynara is not a part of Undisputed, she was only used by them


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918284052016250880


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Taynara a bad b*tch, I like her w/ Undisputed. Wish she was in.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think this is the first time I'm critiquing Montez Ford but that spot he did outside the ring during the match hamming it up with the crowd and his opponents was a bit much.

There is a line between being funny and charismatic and trying too hard and he was trying too hard there.


----------



## JC00

Good episode. This is the most interested i've been in NXT in a year.


----------



## Not Lying

I'm gona go ahead and jump on the Taynara Conti bandwagon early.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I need to see lio/dream in a longer match.

also almas/gargano a few more times.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Taynara a bad b*tch, I like her w/ Undisputed. Wish she was in.


Oh, Adam Cole, still breaking hearts, I see. 










I think simply using Taynara and then disposing of her afterwards makes Undisputed more dickish. A group of heels manipulating another weaker heel is always interesting to me.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Taynara is the bomb. The hottest woman I've seen in WWE for a long time.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Can't say it enough, Nikki Cross is awful and drags down every match she's in. Liv clearly outshined her in that match yet last week you all were shitting on Liv, calling her Eva Marie bad smdh.

Lio Rush has impressive speed, I look forward to seeing more of him.

Cien with Zelina by his side is a star, after he loses at Houston they should be called up.


----------



## Crasp

Mordecay said:


> Good episode of NXT
> 
> The problem I find with Nikki is, since her character is the crazy chick gimmick, her moveset isn't smooth or anything and while it can work in short bursts, it takes down the quality of the match the longer it goes.
> 
> Crowd sucked tonight btw.
> 
> Lio had a flurry of offense that make the crowd react, but this was basically a squash. Lio is very good, but he is so small that i don't see him going past the CW division.


I agree that the "crazy person moveset" is probably doing more harm than good right now, and I've always thought there are _better_ ways to do a "crazy" gimmick, because a WWE crazy gimick is always a cartoon parody of crazy, and never convincing. I mean, Patrick is doing a better crazy person gimmick right now, and he's not even supposed to b doing a crazy person gimmick. Back to the moveset though, it's frustrating, because planty of us are aware of how good Nikki Storm is, but throough the lense of Nikki Cross in Sanity, it's just not clear.


And _boy_ did that crowd ever suck tonihgt.

Yeah, Lio shone briefly in that match. Almost the loudest that terrible crowd were the whole night. I wouldn't even be so sure the CW division will still exist by the time he's called up 



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can't say it enough, Nikki Cross is awful and drags down every match she's in. Liv clearly outshined her in that match yet last week you all were shitting on Liv, calling her Eva Marie bad smdh.
> 
> Cien with Zelina by his side is a star, after he loses at Houston they should be called up.


Hey! I said Liv was _near_ Lana levels of bad. I never said she waws Eva Marie Bad. I'm not a monster. And I'll be the first to admit that this was the best Liv Morgan showing of all time,







. Although I would still argue her opponents played a huge role in that respect. About Nikki, I think Mordecay was on the money there. And I am admittedly getting weary of _not_ seeing the Nikki Cross I want to see.

Calling Cien & Zelina up already eh? That's certainly a possibility and seems like something they'd do. But I selfishly want to see more of him in NXT. I want to see him be _the_ heel in NXT. He's a heel that actually gets boos, and for the right reasons, which is a rare feat today. If he gets called up, I fear the mediocre fate that awaits him. But if NXT aren't going to do shit with him, then I guess they may aswell offload him to the MR to do fuck all there too.


----------



## The Tempest

I keep seeing comments like "the crowd sucked tonight" "crowd is dead af" and I ask, why do you think it's like this? I have my own theory about this which plenty of you may expect, but what is your take on this?


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid Episode Overall. Some Random Thoughts:
This is the first time I’m critiquing Montez Ford, but he was trying a bit too hard when he was running around the ring during the match. I usually enjoy his antics but here it just came across as forced.

I continue to love Lars killing dudes.

The 3 way wasn’t anything amazing but it had some fun moments. And honestly, Taynara kind of stole it here with her facial expressions alone. If she can ever put things together, she can be a star. She already looks like a star. And she’s already got a story waiting for her as Renee Young’s long lost sister.

Main event was great. They have great chemistry. Almas continues to look strong and they continue the story of Gargano not being completely over DIY. I hope this leads to Candice joining her husband side by side. You could even do a mixed tag between Johnny and Candice vs. Almas and Zelina.

Edit: Have to say that the mixed tag is 100% @Crasp 's idea. Would be unfair if I did not give him credit. Also, let me say this about Angelo Dawkins. Ford is 100% the star of the group, but he's not perfect either. And as much as people, including myself, like to shit on Dawkins, without him Ford wouldn't have a good spot on TV he has now. So, keep that in mind.


----------



## Crasp

^ I don't know about it being my "idea" so to speak. It's just the direction I kind of see them going. If not a mixed tag, then at least being his valet to counter Zelina. I can se them telling the story of how Johnny go over his tag partner Ciampa thanks to his life partner LeRae.

Although it's still not where I _want_ it to go. I want them to be kept appart, short of the occasional knowing look. At least until Candice has been established within NXT on her own merits.


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> ^ I don't know about it being my "idea" so to speak. It's just the direction I kind of see them going. If not a mixed tag, then at least being his valet to counter Zelina. I can se them telling the story of how Johnny go over his tag partner Ciampa thanks to his life partner LeRae.
> 
> Although it's still not where I _want_ it to go. I want them to be kept appart, short of the occasional knowing look. At least until Candice has been established within NXT on her own merits.


Well, I like the idea and I got it from you so it would be a dick move on my part not to give you credit.


----------



## Master Bate

Fine with the rest of the show. 

Still thinking how much more charisma Montez Ford has than his partner it's crazy.


----------



## RiverFenix

Taynara Conti should put together Adrian Jaoude and Cesar Bononi to go after Undisputed. 

Jaoude is rocking a new look lately, and Cesar has been on television and deserves a push. 









(h/t to @Gravenbabies for the photo)


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Crasp said:


> I agree that the "crazy person moveset" is probably doing more harm than good right now, and I've always thought there are _better_ ways to do a "crazy" gimmick, because a WWE crazy gimick is always a cartoon parody of crazy, and never convincing. I mean, Patrick is doing a better crazy person gimmick right now, and he's not even supposed to b doing a crazy person gimmick. Back to the moveset though, it's frustrating, because planty of us are aware of how good Nikki Storm is, but throough the lense of Nikki Cross in Sanity, it's just not clear.
> 
> 
> And _boy_ did that crowd ever suck tonihgt.
> 
> Yeah, Lio shone briefly in that match. Almost the loudest that terrible crowd were the whole night. I wouldn't even be so sure the CW division will still exist by the time he's called up
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I said Liv was _near_ Lana levels of bad. I never said she waws Eva Marie Bad. I'm not a monster. And I'll be the first to admit that this was the best Liv Morgan showing of all time,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Although I would still argue her opponents played a huge role in that respect. About Nikki, I think Mordecay was on the money there. And I am admittedly getting weary of _not_ seeing the Nikki Cross I want to see.
> 
> Calling Cien & Zelina up already eh? That's certainly a possibility and seems like something they'd do. But I selfishly want to see more of him in NXT. I want to see him be _the_ heel in NXT. He's a heel that actually gets boos, and for the right reasons, which is a rare feat today. If he gets called up, I fear the mediocre fate that awaits him. But if NXT aren't going to do shit with him, then I guess they may aswell offload him to the MR to do fuck all there too.


I can't give Nikki Cross the benefit of the doubt because the one match I saw her in on NXT before she became Cross she was hella mediocre and got outshined by 5 less experienced girls. I haven't even seen the potential for her to be not terrible, she's unathletic and slow, sloppy and an awful character worker; even if she actually gets an offense she'll always be one of the least impressive girls in NXT with athletes around like Bianca, Rhea, Dakota, Lacey, Kairi, etc. who can run and/or jump. 

As for Cien, I don't think a mediocre future awaits him, WWE is still desperate for a Mexican star and it's clearly not Kalisto.


----------



## Rdp412

Almas is gold. Him and Zelina are awesome. 

Although he will now is playing second fiddle to Cole as top heel and will more than likely get called up before he holds the belt. Which is a shame.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched last nights episode...

Nikki Cross is the type of superstar that will always split opinions, it just depends how you want to look at her. I've always thought she's played her character to perfection, you have to be talented to stay in character like she does. Her moveset fits her mould, regardless how scrappy it comes across. Just like two weeks ago Liv Morgan does nothing for me, not ready. Peyton winning was the right move, that pin for victory was incredibly smooth, a very flexible bridge. Can't believe how much Taynara Conti looks like Renee Young :lol 

Velveteen basically squashing Little Lio. Had the pleasure of seeing Lio Rush live and he's an incredible talent, his speed is ridiculous, not sure how far he'll go in WWE though, size is of course against him. Loving Velveteen's work atm, another fantastic elbow drop.

Sullivan vs Burch, carbon copy of Sullivan vs Lorcan.

First time I will class the Street Profits as cringeworthy.

Almas vs Gargano - Another fantastic match between the two. They have great chemistry, some of the counters were excellent, another good story told, only downside was the inconsistent selling of their arms.

Overall an episode with highs and lows, yet again though another weekly main event delivers.


----------



## Mordecay

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I can't give Nikki Cross the benefit of the doubt because the one match I saw her in on NXT before she became Cross she was hella mediocre and got outshined by 5 less experienced girls. I haven't even seen the potential for her to be not terrible, she's unathletic and slow, sloppy and *an awful character worker*; even if she actually gets an offense she'll always be one of the least impressive girls in NXT with athletes around like Bianca, Rhea, Dakota, Lacey, Kairi, etc. who can run and/or jump.
> 
> As for Cien, I don't think a mediocre future awaits him, WWE is still desperate for a Mexican star and it's clearly not Kalisto.


While I do agree that Nikki hasn't shown anything on the ring to get excited about (besides being a spot monkey), I think she may be the best at playing her character on the NXT womens division. Yes, she is a little over the top and has the tendency to exaggerate, but I do believe her when she plays the crazy chick. Probably her and Iconic are the best at playing their characters on that division, but I would give a slight advantage to her.

In a way, she reminds me to Becky Lynch, in the sense that both are very good at playing their character, but, on the ring, they don't live up to hype their fans gave them.


----------



## Mr.S

Becky Lynch is possibly the best female wrestler, on par with Asuka & Kairi. This is the problem with people, they have extreme opinions.

Anyways, here is what I thought. Almas vs Gargano was amazing but ever since they took away Almas' mannerisms, he seems more bland. Maybe he needs the title vs Mcintyre, maybe they have waited too long. Gargano is flat out amazing in the ring. Burch vs Dylan Miley was boring & Burch is not Oney II & they should scrap the team after the next Dusty tournament. 


The Triple Threat was terrible. Morgan was terrible. Nikki Cross was also poor. Cross had an amazing match vs Asuka in the Last Woman Standing match & she also outshone Billy & Peyton comfortably in the Fatal 4 Way. Her character work is sometimes overdone but is largely solid. It is a difficult character to play. Peyton was okay, smooth fines but the finisher is just a weak one not matter how good the bridge into the pin is.

Lio Rush is very quick & is going to be very over & will be valuable addition to 205 Live which needs to fire Lince Dorado, Noam Dar, Mustafa Ali, Tony Neese etc. Street Profits are okay, high energy mid-carder tag team.


----------



## Mordecay

Mr.S said:


> *Becky Lynch is possibly the best female wrestler, on par with Asuka & Kairi. This is the problem with people, they have extreme opinions.*
> 
> Anyways, here is what I thought. Almas vs Gargano was amazing but ever since they took away Almas' mannerisms, he seems more bland. Maybe he needs the title vs Mcintyre, maybe they have waited too long. Gargano is flat out amazing in the ring. Burch vs Dylan Miley was boring & Burch is not Oney II & they should scrap the team after the next Dusty tournament.
> 
> 
> The Triple Threat was terrible. Morgan was terrible. Nikki Cross was also poor. Cross had an amazing match vs Asuka in the Last Woman Standing match & she also outshone Billy & Peyton comfortably in the Fatal 4 Way. Her character work is sometimes overdone but is largely solid. It is a difficult character to play. Peyton was okay, smooth fines but the finisher is just a weak one not matter how good the bridge into the pin is.
> 
> Lio Rush is very quick & is going to be very over & will be valuable addition to 205 Live which needs to fire Lince Dorado, Noam Dar, Mustafa Ali, Tony Neese etc. Street Profits are okay, high energy mid-carder tag team.


"Talks about extreme opinions"

*Proceeds to post an extreme opinion*

:hmm

Until now I have heard a lot of people saying that Becky is great, so far I haven't seen it. Despite not liking Asuka she has had great matches with Bayley, with Mickie, with Emma and especially with Ember. Kairi had the best match each round of the MYC, even carrying Bianca to a match that, while a bit overrated by some, it was very good. Becky's best 2 matches (and only memorable ones) were the Mania match and the Sasha match in a Takeover, and given that Sasha is the best at bringing the best out of every opponent, I would put that more on her than in Becky.


----------



## machomanjohncena

Mordecay said:


> "Talks about extreme opinions"
> 
> *Proceeds to post an extreme opinion*
> 
> :hmm
> 
> Until now I have heard a lot of people saying that Becky is great, so far I haven't seen it. Despite not liking Asuka she has had great matches with Bayley, with Mickie, with Emma and especially with Ember. Kairi had the best match each round of the MYC, even carrying Bianca to a match that, while a bit overrated by some, it was very good. Becky's best 2 matches (and only memorable ones) were the Mania match and the Sasha match in a Takeover, and given that Sasha is the best at bringing the best out of every opponent, I would put that more on her than in Becky.


Becky is better at wrestling as a heel because that's what she usually played in the indies


----------



## Mordecay

machomanjohncena said:


> Becky is better at wrestling as a heel because that's what she usually played in the indies


Saw heel Becky on NXT, she was nothing special, she is a much better babyface


----------



## Crasp

Mordecay said:


> "Talks about extreme opinions"
> 
> *Proceeds to post an extreme opinion*
> 
> :hmm
> 
> Until now I have heard a lot of people saying that Becky is great, so far I haven't seen it. Despite not liking Asuka she has had great matches with Bayley, with Mickie, with Emma and especially with Ember. Kairi had the best match each round of the MYC, even carrying Bianca to a match that, while a bit overrated by some, it was very good. Becky's best 2 matches (and only memorable ones) were the Mania match and the Sasha match in a Takeover, and given that Sasha is the best at bringing the best out of every opponent, I would put that more on her than in Becky.


I may have misinterpereted Mr.S but I think that was the point.

About Becky... That's basically the only two high profile matches she's had against decent workers and they've both been good. In isolation I liked the Becky/Sasha match more than the Sasha/Bayley match, and I don't at all attribute it mostly to Sasha, though Sasha _was_ on a complete tear back then.

I didn't personally think Kairi had the best match in each round of the MYC either. My fav match in Round 1 was Logan/Yim, and Dakota/Rhea in round 2.

Anyway, I feel like the biggest difference as far as Becky is concerned is opportunity. She never truly had the opportunities her peers in NXT had (perhaps in part becuase she arrived a year after them), and she rarely gets to work with anyone decent since coming to the main roster. And Becky's chain style makes it harder to work with greener girls as opposed to people who work a spot style.

I'm not saying Becky is on the level of someone like Asuka, but I do think she's easily in the second tier (Anyone who can work who isn't named Asuka), and with more popularity than most will ever achieve.


----------



## Mordecay

Crasp said:


> I may have misinterpereted Mr.S but I think that was the point.
> 
> About Becky... That's basically the only two high profile matches she's had against decent workers and they've both been good. In isolation I liked the Becky/Sasha match more than the Sasha/Bayley match, and I don't at all attribute it mostly to Sasha, though Sasha _was_ on a complete tear back then.
> 
> I didn't personally think Kairi had the best match in each round of the MYC either. My fav match in Round 1 was Logan/Yim, and Dakota/Rhea in round 2.
> 
> Anyway, I feel like the biggest difference as far as Becky is concerned is opportunity. She never truly had the opportunities her peers in NXT had (perhaps in part becuase she arrived a year after them), and she rarely gets to work with anyone decent since coming to the main roster. *And Becky's chain style makes it harder to work with greener girls as opposed to people who work a spot style.*
> 
> I'm not saying Becky is on the level of someone like Asuka, but I do think she's easily in the second tier (Anyone who can work who isn't named Asuka), and with more popularity than most will ever achieve.


I think if she is as good as people say she is she could adapt and have great matches with greener girls, just saying...

And while the 2 matches I mentioned were, in fact, the only 2 high profile matches she had, she has had 10+ minutes matches with decent workers like Charlotte, Nattie and Mickie and while decent, they weren't nothing special.


----------



## Crasp

Mordecay said:


> I think if she is as good as people say she is she could adapt and have great matches with greener girls, just saying...
> 
> And while the 2 matches I mentioned were, in fact, the only 2 high profile matches she had, she has had 10+ minutes matches with decent workers like Charlotte, Nattie and Mickie and while decent, they weren't nothing special.


How many "special" matches have there been_ in general_ though? 

Asuka's match with Mickie was merely alright. Nattie had one standout match in recent years with Charlotte (and it wasn't even the NXT one, which going back to it now seems fairly lackluster), Charlotte has only really had reliably good matches when Sasha or Becky have been involved, and even having said that, half of her matches with Sasha were quite disappointing, although they faced eachother enough that inevitably some good matches did occur. 

Most of Becky's matches with Charlotte have been at least good, usually better, many hampered by gimmicky Ric Flair interference or the superwoman booking _heel_ Charlotte was getting at the time. I think I'll always feel like Becky hasn't been given the same chances that the likes of Sasha & Charlotte (and even Alexa) have had on the main roster, or that Sasha, Bayley & Asuka had in NXT.

I know it's silly to even be having this chat 'cause I know it's futile to attempt to try to talk somone into changing their oppinions on who they are and aren't a fan of, because it's such a subjective thing that is often more deeply seated than one might assume. I guess I just like Becky. :sadbecky


----------



## BehindYou

The women's 3 way was good but Velveteen Dream was easily the highlight of this show. 

Didn't get as in to the main event as I expected.


----------



## Piers

It was probably mentioned before but there was a fan wearing a Cody t-shirt in the crowd, why was he allowed to while some people get fired for a picture ?

:draper2


----------



## Mordecay

They Call Him Y2J said:


> It was probably mentioned before but there was a fan wearing a Cody t-shirt in the crowd, why was he allowed to while some people get fired for a picture ?
> 
> :draper2


Because you can't stop people of wearing whatever they want as long as they offend anyone, unless you want a PR nightmare and make the BC more famous than they already are. And there were a shit ton of Bullet Club shirts in that set of tapings, they would have taped in a half empty arena if they removed everyone wearing a BC shirt.


----------



## Piers

Mordecay said:


> Because you can't stop people of wearing whatever they want as long as they offend anyone, unless you want a PR nightmare and make the BC more famous than they already are. And there were a shit ton of Bullet Club shirts in that set of tapings, they would have taped in a half empty arena if they removed everyone wearing a BC shirt.


I remember very well how people were told to change their clothes when they came to WWE shows wearing TNA T-shirts a few years ago though

It even happened to a friend of mine. He was given a bland black t-shirt with the WWE logo on it to put over his Beer Money shirt


----------



## Crasp

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I remember very well how people were told to change their clothes when they came to WWE shows wearing TNA T-shirts a few years ago though
> 
> It even happened to a friend of mine. He was given a bland black t-shirt with the WWE logo on it to put over his Beer Money shirt


There was a report a few weeks ago that fans at a recent Raw were asked to turn their Bullet Club shirts inside out too.


----------



## Not Lying

Mordecay said:


> I think if she is as good as people say she is she could adapt and have great matches with greener girls, just saying...
> 
> And while the 2 matches I mentioned were, in fact, the only 2 high profile matches she had, she has had 10+ minutes matches with decent workers like Charlotte, Nattie and Mickie and while decent, they weren't nothing special.


She never had a 10+min match with Nattie.

Her only 10+min match with Charlotte at RR was overbooked as fuck and both said that they barely scratched the surface of what they are able to do together.

Her Match with Mickie at EC is extremely underrated though, I didn't like the weak finish/last sequence, but it was a very good match. One of the highest rated of the year I think and rightfully so. 


Idk why people expect good workers to stay motivated and steal the show if they know they'll get nothing in return. Might as well just take the beating and put over whoever the company wants to put over.

If you want to see why Becky is praised so much, watch her SHIMMER Volume 5 2/3 falls match with Daizee Haze when she was just 19 years old. Better than any women match in WWE History and probably the best technical women wrestling match of all times. (again, 19 years old. )

You'll all be eating your words when she gives Charlotte her best match (because that's probably the only high-profile match WWE is willing to give her)

Has Sasha had any great matches this year? No. Do I blame her? Nope, she wasn't given the opportunity to.
Idk why it's a hard concept to grasp that Becky's high-profile matches have been a hit 100% and looking at the stuff she does in the ring with her selling, chain wrestler, crisp move-set, and all that, not to get the idea how good she is. If she gives flashes of those in a 5min throaway match, why is so hard to believe she can't do that all the time when given the chance to?

and as Crasp said, how many specials matches have there been in general? do we expect now every 10+min women match to be ****+ if it has no hype/story/title match behind it? if someone like say Randy Orton can't do that, I wouldn't think any woman can. Becky's matches with Nattie, Charlotte and Mickie were all in the ***-***1/2 range, which is awesome for what they were given ( rushed matches and overbooked shit)

This is basically why I hated how Becky was brought up so soon, I really wanted to stay in NXT, as she should have, and have great matches at TO because those are the best times to shine ( like, Nia's top 2 matches with Asuka/Bayley are there)


----------



## Mordecay

The Definition of Technician said:


> She never had a 10+min match with Nattie.
> 
> Her only 10+min match with Charlotte at RR was overbooked as fuck and both said that they barely scratched the surface of what they are able to do together.
> 
> Her Match with Mickie at EC is extremely underrated though, I didn't like the weak finish/last sequence, but it was a very good match. One of the highest rated of the year I think and rightfully so.
> 
> 
> *Idk why people expect good workers to stay motivated and steal the show if they know they'll get nothing in return. Might as well just take the beating and put over whoever the company wants to put over.*
> 
> If you want to see why Becky is praised so much, watch her SHIMMER Volume 5 2/3 falls match with Daizee Haze when she was just 19 years old. Better than any women match in WWE History and probably the best technical women wrestling match of all times. (again, 19 years old. )
> 
> You'll all be eating your words when she gives Charlotte her best match (because that's probably the only high-profile match WWE is willing to give her)
> 
> Has Sasha had any great matches this year? No. Do I blame her? Nope, she wasn't given the opportunity to.
> Idk why it's a hard concept to grasp that Becky's high-profile matches have been a hit 100% and looking at the stuff she does in the ring with her selling, chain wrestler, crisp move-set, and all that, not to get the idea how good she is. If she gives flashes of those in a 5min throaway match, why is so hard to believe she can't do that all the time when given the chance to?
> 
> and as Crasp said, how many specials matches have there been in general? do we expect now every 10+min women match to be ****+ if it has no hype/story/title match behind it? if someone like say Randy Orton can't do that, I wouldn't think any woman can. Becky's matches with Nattie, Charlotte and Mickie were all in the ***-***1/2 range, which is awesome for what they were given ( rushed matches and overbooked shit)
> 
> This is basically why I hated how Becky was brought up so soon, I really wanted to stay in NXT, as she should have, and have great matches at TO because those are the best times to shine ( like, Nia's top 2 matches with Asuka/Bayley are there)












You asked how wrestlers should stay motivated after being screwed by booking? You mean like Ambrose, who gets shit all the time and most of the people say he is lazy and complacient, yet he still have 4 star matches? Should we give a pass to Becky for being screwed by booking, but not to half the roster that also has been screwed by booking?

Also you give me a match that is 10+ years old as an example of Becky's greatness. Eh, didn't she got seriously injured at one point and she retired for years? Maybe that played a part on what we see now. Maybe she was great back then, now, not so much. A perfect example would be Nakamura, great in NJPW, but really underwhelming in WWE. 

Like Crasp said, maybe it's just me, but I don't see the hype in Becky. I think she is a great babyface, a decent wrestler and she can be use better since she is so popular, but I haven't seen this super incredible, Okada level wrestler people say she is.


----------



## Not Lying

Mordecay said:


> You asked how wrestlers should stay motivated after being screwed by booking? You mean like Ambrose, who gets shit all the time and most of the people say he is lazy and complacient, yet he still have 4 star matches? Should we give a pass to Becky for being screwed by booking, but not to half the roster that also has been screwed by booking?
> 
> Also you give me a match that is 10+ years old as an example of Becky's greatness. Eh, didn't she got seriously injured at one point and she retired for years? Maybe that played a part on what we see now. Maybe she was great back then, now, not so much. A perfect example would be Nakamura, great in NJPW, but really underwhelming in WWE.
> 
> Like Crasp said, maybe it's just me, but I don't see the hype in Becky. I think she is a great babyface, a decent wrestler and she can be use better since she is so popular, but I haven't seen this super incredible, Okada level wrestler people say she is.


Very weak rebuttal.

I think you got triggered? I was just stating what I had to say? 

When was Ambrose's last 4 star match? vs AJ ? ( and I like the guy, and If he wants to be unmotivated he has every right to be, just like i give pass to Ziggler, I actually get disappointed if I see Ziggler trying these days because the company doesn't deserve it). So don't put words in my mouth, "should we give a pass to Becky but not half the roster" BS. 


No, I'm not just using a 10+ year example. I'm saying watching Becky's smoothness in the ring is noticeable even if she doesn't get the chance to do showcase matches. Many people can see it, Becky's dismissers chose not to and use her match catalog to diminish her ability. Funny how when Becky started most assumed " just an indy chick that can wrestle with no character", yet now it's the complete reverse. She's strong, she's got a wide move-set, she flies and takes risk, she can mat wrestle and do submission out-no where better than anyone except maybe Asuka, AND she can tell a story in the ring and sell her ass off. 

I'm not arguing about Nak, haven't seen much of him outside of WWE even, all I know is that the guy is highly charismatic and a good enough wrestler, but yeah, maybe not BITW caliber when performing on a WWE platform.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I thought this weeks NXT was the weakest one in a while. The Women’s Triple Threat was bad, Peyton Royce may not be the best in ring worker but I'm really worried she has been added into the Takeover match to eat the pin which sucks for her. What also sucks is Liv Morgan, she seems like a nice enough kid but even despite limited exposure on NXT, she doesn't seem to have developed in the ring at all over the few years she has appeared on the show. Lio Rush’s treatment by NXT is baffling. The Lars Sullivan push is so boring and I thought the Almas/Gargano match at Takeover was massively overrated and I didn’t need to see a rematch with the same result. At least Cole has a hot blonde for his stable now..?


----------



## JafarMustDie

I thought Liv Morgan did pretty good in the triple threat match, but she still botches, especially when she is doing something with the ropes.

Main event was great, I love Almas' aggressiveness.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Just watched this Week's NXT and let me tell you...Lio Rush is one fast motherfucker. I can tell already he is going to be huge in NXT.

I like the Street Prophets but why do they have Percy get all excited for them? Like that shit don't sit well with me. 

The Women 3-way was decent. 

Main Event was good. Gargano/Almas put on good matches. It also kinda furthers Gargano's angle. Love it.


----------



## Crasp

Drew is propper boring. Zelina made it a bit more watchable.


----------



## SAMCRO

God damn would Triple H come out and try and get these horrible fans a fullsail to wake the fuck up and make some noise? Jesus every match was pure silence from them and it made them really awkward. If ya'll don't give enough of a fuck to make noise for any match then fucking leave or don't come to the fucking show.


----------



## johnmangala

Decent episode of NXT. Liked The Undisputed Era v Insanity, and the Aleister Black match.
***


----------



## Mordecay

Ok episode of NXT. Triple Threat was better than last week's, not great or anything, but decent, probably Sonya best showing to date. Ruby sure likes taking some scary bumps. 

Drew's interview was fine, nothing special. Zelina was great in the segment, lucky Austin Aries

Mendoza/Black was fine for what it was, Velveteen Dream getting in the head of Black slowly nut surely, it is an intriguing storyline.

Bononi/Ohno was a showcase for Bononi. Apparently that's Ohno's new role, making the PC guys look good, but beating them at the end

Undisputed vs Sanity match was ok, the angle was better, with AOP inserting themselves into the mix and planting the seeds for the War Games match. The spot where everyone cornered Cole was cool.

The highlight for me, as always, were the Iconic/Regal segment, I :lol at their reactions


----------



## 751161

SAMCRO said:


> God damn would Triple H come out and try and get these horrible fans a fullsail to wake the fuck up and make some noise? Jesus every match was pure silence from them and it made them really awkward. If ya'll don't give enough of a fuck to make noise for any match then fucking leave or don't come to the fucking show.


Yeah, I noticed that. What gives? NXT used to have the best crowd of the weekly shows. It was like RAW in Corpus Christi.

:lauren

As for my thoughts. Wasn't a bad episode imo. Nothing mind blowing, but was decent. Sonya is really starting to grow on me, I could see her being big in the Division in a couple of years if she continues to improve at this rate. She's got a cool look with the MMA background as well.


----------



## Darren Criss

Daria vs. Ruby vs Ember was cool

they have chemistry.


----------



## TD Stinger

Black vs. Dream continues to surprisingly be one of WWE's best angles.

They’re doing all the little things right. The story is simple. Black has exposed Dream as a petulant child and Dream will go to any lengths to make Black say his name and acknowledge him.

The last time they were in the ring together, Black refused to acknowledge Dream, even after ruining his match. Here, you had a little development where even though Black for the most part ignored Dream, you could see the frustration on his face during and after the match, even enough to finally look at Dream, but only after Dream was out of sight.

Again, this feud so far is doing all the little things right and could be a big breakout for Dream waiting to happen.


----------



## Crasp

Yeah the crowd has sucked for this set of tapings. Wonder what gives?


----------



## Florat

That Drew McIntyre interview was boring. I like the guy but I hate NXT and their " Be yourself ". The guy is agressive as hell in his matches but sounds like a 10 years old with no intensity, made me feel asleep. Thankfully, Cien Almas' manager came in, someone who actually seemed to have a character

Outside of that, those were cool matches. The Triple Threat Match was good, didn't knew much about this Deville but was impressed by what she was able to do.

As for the two big storylines, those are getting a good built up. Aleister vs Velveteen continues to be more and more entertaining as time goes on and man, that Main-Event was really cool, great action inside the ring which also told a great story and the return of AoP was the icing on the cake, LOVED it !!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Anyone else think Sonya was trying to prove something last night? I mean, not to say she was amazing but she looked better than I had ever seen her before. That Spear on Ember was pretty cool and I liked her overall intensity. Plus she cut the goofy shadow boxing out of her entrance which was a plus. It's like she heard all the Shayna Baszler hype the past month and said "all right, time to step it up."

Also, Drew, come on now. I appreciated the story about his dad and wife. But everything else was as generic as it gets. I've seen his work on the Indies. He can be intense. He's not a great promo but there's more to him than whatever that was.


----------



## Florat

TD Stinger said:


> Anyone else think Sonya was trying to prove something last night? I mean, not to say she was amazing but she looked better than I had ever seen her before. That Spear on Ember was pretty cool and I liked her overall intensity. Plus she cut the goofy shadow boxing out of her entrance which was a plus. It's like she heard all the Shayna Baszler hype the past month and said "all right, time to step it up."


I don't think it had to do with Shayna as much as it have to do with the match she was put in.

Maybe I haven't been watching long enough but everytime I saw her, she was in some jobbers matches ( which is why I never paid attention to her ) and there isn't much to prove in those, you can't steal the show. 

It's a similar situation than Peyton Royce in the Fatal-4-Way. She was in a match against the two hottest babyfaces in NXT AND was also booked as a threat. That was the chance of a lifetime, one she had to took at any cost ( and she did it for me )


----------



## RiverFenix

As mentioned the crowd was dead silent. Don't know if this was the end of the tapings and they were worn out or what, but man it was like a library in there. 

Overall a decent television show - nothing special in-ring. 

Maybe it's just me, but I think some of the talent is losing steam because they're not on enough - going beyond absense making the heart grow fonder to becoming forgotten. Ember Moon seems to to be in this boat. She was just another woman in the match rather than having any aura about her. Match was nothing to write home about, way too choreographed in parts for my liking. Worst match Ember has had in quite awhile. Women's division is hurting as a whole right now - Asuka buried everybody on her way out and Mae Young Classic put the whole NXT division talent on the back-burner, and if I'm being honest sort of exposed many of the women. I'd rather see Storm, Kai, Ripley, Nevin, Blanchard, Yim, Gabbart, Savoy and LeRae over all but maybe a few current NXT women. 

What I said above about Moon losing some "luster", same rings true for Aleister Black. He's in a solid undercard feud - but it is undercard. He's just another guy now. Not sure he's elevating Velveteen Dream, but rather Black being brought down to VD's level. Mendoza didn't seem to have any chemitry with Black either, but Black usually needs a lot of time to build a match and will need to learn how to work 3-4 minute television matches still. 

Not to be contrarian, but I dug the Drew McIntyre interview. Maybe reading here lowered expectations, but I thought it was well done. He emoted really well in telling his stories about his firing and having to tell his father and GF etc. I will say this is going down the same road they tried with Roddy Strong though, using real life to try to connect with the audience because something seems lacking to connect with the crowd otherwise. I think it was too soon to put the title on Drew - I wonder if the decision was made to call up Roode after the match was booked. Ideally I would have maybe given the win to Roddy, only to see him lose it his first defense on the next set of tapings - maybe even to Cien Almas. I like Drew, I think he's a very good worker - especially given his size. But I don't care about his matches - he hasn't given me reason too. 

Ohno vs Bononi was bland and flat. Bononi's offense isn't there yet and he's not ready for Ohno. Bononi had better matches with Cien Almas than here with Ohno. Something was off. 

I gassed out by the main event, so guess I can't be too hard on the arena fans. Fish and KOR have problems working with PC talent - indie style clashes with PC training style and comes off awkward as hell in parts. When in with Tyler Bate or Aleister Black in both their respective debuts they looked much better. I might have made this a 2-on-2 tag title match to explain AoP's interfering better.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Enjoyed the episode as a whole. Triple threat was really good to watch IMO, Sonya deserves more credit than she gets in my opinion, she didn't look out of place in there. Ember was an obvious winner though. 

Black/Dream is still a low key superb storyline. They're developing it really well. Also that Black Mass kick is as brutal as ever.

The Drew interview for me was fine. Really looking forward to a potential Drew/Almas match too.

Ohno/Bononi was sloppy. Not sure what was wrong, Bononi's offense didn't seem to have much impact at all, and the finish was very flat.

Main event was alright, AOP returning was a huge surprise though, didn't see it coming at all. Sets up a very intriguing next few weeks for the tag division.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I thought that triple threat was rather good.

can't wait to see the eventual dream/black match.

drew interview was...well at least christy st cloud was there.

six-man tag was fun too. think it was a better outing for cole than his debut singles. and finally aop are back, can't wait for wargames.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What I said above about Moon losing some "luster", same rings true for Aleister Black. He's in a solid undercard feud - but it is undercard. He's just another guy now. Not sure he's elevating Velveteen Dream, but rather Black being brought down to VD's level. Mendoza didn't seem to have any chemitry with Black either, but Black usually needs a lot of time to build a match and will need to learn how to work 3-4 minute television matches still.
> 
> Not to be contrarian, but I dug the Drew McIntyre interview. Maybe reading here lowered expectations, but I thought it was well done. He emoted really well in telling his stories about his firing and having to tell his father and GF etc. I will say this is going down the same road they tried with Roddy Strong though, using real life to try to connect with the audience because something seems lacking to connect with the crowd otherwise. I think it was too soon to put the title on Drew - I wonder if the decision was made to call up Roode after the match was booked. Ideally I would have maybe given the win to Roddy, only to see him lose it his first defense on the next set of tapings - maybe even to Cien Almas. I like Drew, I think he's a very good worker - especially given his size. But I don't care about his matches - he hasn't given me reason too.


I disagree about Black and Dream. Before this rivalry, Dream was just kind of there as a character. But this feud has allowed us to explore more of his character and be involved with an undefeated star. Since their program started, their interactions have gotten some of the biggest reactions on the show. So to me, this is a good result of booking Black well up to this point and Dream getting a good rub from it.

And as far as the McIntyre segment, I see what you're saying. I think many fans, whether they grew up with it or not, are used to that "Stone Cold Steve Austin" character. We want to see attitude and venom laced responses. And what we got, outside of a touching story about his wife and dad, was to me, just generic nothingness.

You mention Roderick Strong. Strong is a guy that they have done the best they could with him. He's not a strong character. He can't talk. So what did they do? They humanized him. They told us about his touching backstory, and it got him over to an extent. That worked for him.

I don't see that working with Drew. I know everyone can't be or shouldn't be "Stone Cold", but I want more than just "happy" Drew McIntyre. I've seen his run on the Indies and TNA. He's not a great talker per say, but he can talk with some emotion and attitude. And so far, with the exception of maybe one promo, that's been stripped away from him.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Best part of this weeks NXT was the Black Mass, both in Black’s delivery but also in the way people take the move… that is a fucking finisher. Otherwise I really don't give a shit about the place NXT is in right now.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Everything about UE's presentation when they come out begs me not to give a fuck: the generic theme, the generic t shirt with the black trunks, the mostly generic mannerisms. So far the only thing that stands out about them is Bobby Fish's facial hair.


----------



## Pizzamorg

My problem with UE is O'Reilly. He comes across as convincingly brutal in the ring but O'Reilly just looks so goofy and when he is stood around trying to look tough, I can't help but laugh. He looks like a teenage boy who has spent all evening crying in his room to MCR records. And I know some people don't care about a "look" but I think it is a huge part of wrestling, which is built on a suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Pizzamorg said:


> My problem with UE is O'Reilly. He comes across as convincingly brutal in the ring but O'Reilly just looks so goofy and when he is stood around trying to look tough, I can't help but laugh. He looks like a teenage boy who has spent all evening crying in his room to MCR records. And I know some people don't care about a "look" but I think it is a huge part of wrestling, which is built on a suspension of disbelief.


I said before that I'm convinced O'Reilly has tasted human flesh because his eyes are so dead and emotionless, but with his current presentation he does seem goofy and kid like, maybe he's more like a school shooter than a serial killer.


----------



## Crasp

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I said before that I'm convinced O'Reilly has tasted human flesh because his eyes are so dead and emotionless, but with his current presentation he does seem goofy and kid like, maybe he's more like a school shooter than a serial killer.


Kyle looks a lot like a default CAW. Well, maybe with the build slider set to slim.

He could certainly use more unique attire and either a propper beard or longer hair or something.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Crasp said:


> Kyle looks a lot like a default CAW. Well, maybe with the build slider set to slim.
> 
> He could certainly use more unique attire and either a propper beard or longer hair or something.


I agree, I'm just talking about his eyes; speaking of slim, Adam Cole looks like he could get military pressed by Kalisto. Finn Balor asks Adam Cole for weight loss tips.


----------



## Crasp

I can't look in his eyes incase I become haunted by the restless souls of his victims.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Crasp said:


> Kyle looks a lot like a default CAW. Well, maybe with the build slider set to slim.
> 
> He could certainly use more unique attire and either a propper beard or longer hair or something.





Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I said before that I'm convinced O'Reilly has tasted human flesh because his eyes are so dead and emotionless, but with his current presentation he does seem goofy and kid like, maybe he's more like a school shooter than a serial killer.


A school shooter gimmick is certainly an original corner of the market. Give him a duffel bag and a leather trench coat.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923347450039013377
"Surprise Bitch!"

Also, I want to point it out it took 3 whole women to eliminate Rhea. Clearly the strongest in the division.


----------



## Crasp

Enjoyed the opening tag match well eough. Always a tinge of sadness seeing Money Lorcan take an L, but that's what he's there to do I guess. Moss actually looked pretty decent this week.


I think we should point some of the usual detractors to this battle royal who don't believe women can even do top rope eliminations. All these ladies cope just as well as your standard male battle royal as far as eliminations go.

Boo @ Dakota getting dirged early. Lacey continues to improve. Beastmode Belair was cool, although Candice is not a big girl, and she seemed to stuggle a little to even press her :/ . Hair spot was nice. Martina & Belair seems like a matchup with decent chemistry. Expected the Cross win, but was a little sad that they didn't have a real wildcard win.

I hope the 4-way fuckin kills it though.


Still enjoying Patrick.

Didn't watch main event because I can't care about Roddy.


----------



## december_blue

A thing of beauty. The Andrade Almas & Zelina Vega pairing is gold.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923351986526879745


----------



## Crasp

Maybe I missed out...


----------



## TD Stinger

Really good episode this week IMO:

It was nice to see Sabbatelli and Moss get a full match and a win. They still look clunky in spots but with their raw talents, looks, and the fact they already get big heat, they should be stars in the future. Lorcan is still the man and I hope this tag team with Burch is his ticket to a better spot.

I enjoyed the Battle Royal. And let me just say this, it’s a battle royal. My expectations are not that high for them. But, I thought we got some good moments. Bianca Belair was the clear standout. The way she eliminated Rhea (who will get her revenge one day!) was cool. The Military Press with Candice was cool. The Hair Spot is still awesome. Nikki got her moment where she ran wild which was cool. So yeah, I enjoyed it. And very much looking forward to the 4 Way at Takeover.

Please Drew, stop being so damn nice. Show some fire and intensity I know you have. Next time Zelina gets in your face, please just shut her down.

Black vs. Dream continues to be my favorite story in wrestling right now. The reveal of Dream behind Black was really funny. And it’s really cool to see how far Dream has gone to get Aleister’s recognition. The whole segment was great.

Strong vs. Almas was great. Just a physical match with great strikes, great counter wrestling, crowd was super into it. And Zelina did a damn Hurricanrana off the apron which was awesome. I’ve always been a fan of Almas as a talent, but Zelina is the key to make him a star. I’m really happy with what they’ve done with Almas since paring him with Zelina.


----------



## Mordecay

Am I the only one thinking that Nikki is being groomed to win the title? I said it before and I will say it again, she has been getting the most spotlight of any of the 4 women on the match in the past 2-3 months. Yeah, kairi won the MYC, but NXT wise, she only had 1 match, Ember only had match since Takeover Brooklyn III, and while both Peyton and Nikki have been on tv more frequently than those 2, you can tell they are high on her: She was the highlight of the Iconic/Ruby feud, she was the highlight of the triple Threat (not performance wise, but because she was screwed out of the title match), now Regal made an exception and put her in the Battle Royal, where she eliminated like 6 people, she clearly is the one going with the most momentum, which sadly means mu girl Peyton is getting pinned :mj2

Talking about the show, it was solid. Lorcan/Burch will be a fun addition to the tag division. Andrade and Roddy had a nice match, Zelina stole the show with the hurricanrana, Black and VD continue their feud, and while the Battle Royal was a mess for the mst part, it had some cool spots. I kinda feel bad for Billie, she was 2nd but I don't think she eliminated anyone, she looked so weak in the match.


----------



## Crasp

I hope the Nikki thing is kind of a red herring. All those eliminations etc. It just seems a bit much if they're _really_ going to have her go on to win the 4-way. I'd expect them to understate it a little more, but IDK.

I think I'd _least_ like Kairi to win the 4-way. I'll be ok with any of the other 3, although Peyton would be my #1 , heelturn Ember my #2 , Nikki my #3 , current Ember my #4 , and then Kairi #5 . 

I still kinda have a feeling they'll go with Kairi though... Too soon Executus...


----------



## Mordecay

A very interesting fact someone pointed is that this would be the first time 4 continents are represented in a title match (not counting Battle Royals): Ember (America), Cross (Europe), Royce (Oceania) and Sane (Asia)


----------



## Not Lying

if Martinez vs Ember happens in WWE :mark: :mark: :mark:

For those that don't know, it was the series of matches that Ember/Athena had with Mercedes in SHIMMER volume 43-46 that actually put her on the map in the indy scene ( sure some people picked up on her talent earlier, but there's no doubt that these were her Breakout matches) those were her breakout ****+ matches.

Here's one of them


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

What a travesty! Taynara deserved to win the battle royal fpalm

Dream is the man lol. My man gonna be the first ever black WWE champion. 

Would watch my guys Andrade, Roddy and Gargano going all out; all day, every day, twice on wednesdays.


----------



## Mr.S

Nikki Cross got pinned by Peyton in the Triple Threat so ofcourse they had to give her so many eliminations to make her seem deserving of the spot especially now that she is not pinning anyone to get there & is getting a 2nd chance.

They are clearly very high on Peyton who I think is the clear favorite here. I am putting Kairi Sane at #2 , Ember Moon at #3 & Nikki Cross @ #4 . Just don't see Nikki winning it. I can see Ember turning heel & winning it. They do need a top heel besides Peyton. Alternatively they could push Bianca & they have signed Baszler.

That Black-Dream segment was amazing.


----------



## Old School Icons

Nikki Cross was my pick to win before although at least Kay was involved in the final part. Really looking forward to that 4-way though. Anyone but Sane though, we've had enough far east domination of that championship. She can always win it down the line, she's only been in NXT for five minutes.

"Here's Velvey!" :Rollins 

That whole segment was so great. Getting really into their feud after the last few weeks. 

Strong/Almas was a good match as you probably would expect. Its taken Almas a while but the recent change of character along with getting a manager has brought him up a few notches. I wouldn't have a problem if he won the NXT Championship. Vega doing what she did was a nice moment too

Will he or won't he with Strong then. Old school faction/babyface stuff but interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## RiverFenix

That running single leg drop kick Oney hit on Moss early in the match looked like it really connected. I like the team of Oney and Burch - don't think they have any call-up potential, but the wily vets will be good hands for the greener prospects to be in the ring with. They can sort of be like the Kassius Ohno of the tag division. Surprised this wasn't a Dusty Invitational first round match or something though. Is that not happening this year? Moss and Sabby looked decent enough in this match, probably deserve a bit of a push themselves as Tino isn't getting any younger. Dug their finisher, though Tino should ride down the bulldog better. 

Women's Battle Royale was decent enough. Seemed to focus a lot of Bianca a lot in it - I thought she might have had a chance. Did Dakota Kai botch her early elimination? Seemed weird that Aliyah would hang on but Kai would go out in that spot. Would have liked to see more focus on Rhea Ripley. Where is Mandy Rose? 

Aleister Black/Velveteen Dream segment was short but serves it's purpose. Not sold on the VD character, but am intrigued enough with this feud now. I might rip off ROH and give VD a human footstool to his act. I'd also give him a male valet and a female valet that he'd alternate with. Lio Rush and Vanessa Borne could work in these roles. Goldust had Marlena. VD can have Raspberry Beret. 

Cien Almas' entrance needs an overhaul. Needs to music and a new tron. The sparkler pyro was low budget before, but it's 100x worse just in his tron now. Entrances are such a big deal now - he can't bring that to the main roster with him. Otherwise he as it all and should be kept out of the CW division at all costs. He could be a future champion on the main roster. He should really learn English though. 

Any match with Roddy and Almas is going to be very good and this was no exception. Both are world class workers. I don't like Roddy joining Undisputed though - they need size in that faction. 

Crowd was much better for this show. New tapings of course. But I think wwe might think about taping one less show a night to make sure the crowd doesn't gas like it did last week. Dead crowd really kills the presentation.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just caught up with two weeks worth...

18/10 ep
Moon vs Riot vs Deville triple threat felt way too choreographed for my liking. The match had the right winner though, it was Deville's best showing to date; however I'm still unsure on Ruby, she produces some cool stuff but she can also be very sloppy.

Iconic Duo's facial expressions to the Battle Royal announcement were glorious! 

Black vs Dream feud continued to build nicely.

McIntyre delivered one of the blandest promos ever, shame because he is capable of doing more passionate promos. Zelina Vega is so good in her role. 

Six man tag was kind of boring tbh. On O'Reilly I've always been a fan of his, but I never thought of him as WWE material, he's a great physical technical wrestler but the Indy scene is more his style. He does move around like Gollum from Lord of the Rings though :lol:

25/10 ep

A very consistent entertaining episode from start to finish.

Moss and Sabbatelli have impressed me in their showings so far, they have potential as a team. The match itself had good pacing and it was physical.

Women's battle royal - Nice little pop for Candice. Rhea being eliminated second was surprising. Dakota definitely seemed to lose her grip. Some sloppy looking eliminations but things heated up when down to the last four. Bianca Belair is the future of Women's wrestling. The Fatal 4-Way seems to be set up for a Nikki Cross victory, wouldn't be surprised if she wins then Ember turns heel and they feud.

Another Black vs Dream segment, one of their best segments so far. This feud is the best feud in WWE period.

Andrade vs Strong was a solid physical main event. The Andrade/Vega partnership just gets better and better, Vega has done absolute wonders for him, great heel work from both. Nice little tease of Roddy potentially joining the Undisputed era to end the show.

Really been enjoying the road to NXT Takeover Houston, 100 times better than anything on the main roster right now.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

It needs to be said weekly until people start to open their eyes-- Nikki Cross is awful.


----------



## Mordecay

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It needs to be said weekly until people start to open their eyes-- Nikki Cross is awful.


I still take her over any of the girls on that battle royal, maybe with the exception of Billie, Dakota and Candice


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I'm mad that Oney/Danny lost their match. I'd love to see those two as a tag team. I kinda feel like this whole thing between them is leading to that? I dunno.

Liked the Battle Royal. Loved when Bille pulled Bianca's hair and then minutes later Bianca beat her ass with it.

I gotta say this Velveteen Dream/Alister Black feud is really good IMO. Dream really has the attention of Black and now those two are locked in on each other. I think they'll have a good match at Takeover.

Roddy/Cien was good too. Roddy joining UE(I'm assuming) will be good for him I think. I like how NXT doesn't just job people out constantly with no Purpose. From what I've seen they usually have a purpose for them or they get a big payoff at some point.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Mordecay said:


> I still take her over any of the girls on that battle royal, maybe with the exception of Billie, Dakota and Candice


Why? She doesn't do anything well. I'd take literally, not figuratively, literally every single girl in that battle royal over her; they don't make me cringe with pathetically weak and sloppy offense or Z movie overacting.


----------



## Jedah

The battle royal was fun, if a bit long. I think I have to go with Nikki as the favorite now, as I guessed that they would want the women's title involved in the Undisputed invasion. Still hard to tell for sure though.

Aside from Nikki, Bianca was the highlight of the battle royal. Mark my words, she is going to be NXT Women's Champion. It's only a matter of time. My guess is Kairi will take the title from whoever wins it in Houston (assuming it's not her) and then Bianca will take it from Kairi, which would be a nice full circle from their Mae Young match.

Almas is clearly only a placeholder until Drew fights Cole. I can see the crowd being dead for that match, which is a bit hard to say because I like Drew.


----------



## Mordecay

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why? She doesn't do anything well. I'd take literally, not figuratively, literally every single girl in that battle royal over her; they don't make me cringe with pathetically weak and sloppy offense or Z movie overacting.


She plays her character better than almost any other girl on NXT (like I said before, it's between her and Iconic as the ones that play their characters the best in the division). She is a crazy chick, she wrestles like a crazy chick (which is not the best I know, because, like you said, is sloppy and she doesn't do much) but it fits her character and she is over, hell, you can say she is the most over girl in the division atm.


----------



## Tyler Anthony88

Jedah said:


> Almas is clearly only a placeholder until Drew fights Cole. I can see the crowd being dead for that match, which is a bit hard to say because I like Drew.


I'd bet all my money that after the end of Drew vs Almas the fans would be entertain far more than if Drew vs Cole match had happened


----------



## Jedah

Tyler Anthony88 said:


> I'd bet all my money that after the end of Drew vs Almas the fans would be entertain far more than if Drew vs Cole match had happened


Possible. I'm not too high on Cole either. Drew should be killing him in 5 seconds. It's just weird seeing them side by side.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Can someone please hook Adam Cole up with that steroid dealer Jinder uses, Chris Cavallini?

He's a good looking dude and really talented, just needs to look a bit more athletic.


----------



## Dibil13

I really hate Nikki's gimmick and am a fan in spite of it, honestly. It restricts her wrestling, promos, mannerisms. Just everything about her. I wish they'd let her be more like Nikki Storm and less like Cross. She's D.O.A on the main roster if this keeps up.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

So seeing Nikki Trash win the battle royal made me so mad I cut off NXT but I'm glad I came back to finish it because Zelina Vega is amazing and has raised Cien's stock by about 1000%, together they make one of the best current acts in all of WWE.


----------



## Irrelevant

I like Taynara; her facial expression during Billie's entrance was funny. Bianca's is awesome and she's definitely going to be big in the future. Her hair whips were vicious but Billie was kinda overselling and I still worry it (the hair whips) will get old quick. I didn't like Nikki winning seeing as I'm not a fan and since she already lost a qualifying match. I hope Peyton wins the F4W as I like her the most and I feel an Iconic Duo reign would be really interesting. I like Kairi too but it's too early for her to win it imo.

That Zelinacanrana into the steel steps was dope.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Only just got caught up with this weeks NXT. 

Even though that opening tag match was cold, it was actually really fun for what it was. Looking forward to the developing team of Burch and Lorcan and while I don’t care much for them individually, as a unit Moss and Sabbatelli are pretty good. Their music sure gets stuck in my head, though. 

That Women’s Battle Royal…. was a real mess and not in the good way. The match didn’t present the women on the same level and while that would normally be part of it all, this match was made up of fresh Mae Young talent who should be presented like big deals, not like glorified jobbers or ghosts who were never there to begin with. Bianca Bel Air got a good showing, so did Nikki Cross but both at the expense of basically the entire future of NXT’s Women’s Division which is just baffling booking in my eyes. Peyton Royce in those jeans though… 

The Black/Dream feud, out of nowhere, is developing into one of the best of the year. I can’t wait for these narcissistic psychopaths to finally get a chance to rip chunks from one another. 

I don’t really have any investment in Almas but it was a solidly worked match he had with Strong. Strong’s shoulder looked fucked after he hit the steps, which was cool as long as it isn’t hurt for real. Strong worked as a heel for a lot of his indie run and was good at it, so I don’t really mind if all these losses lead into him joining the Undisputed Era but I do feel it a shame that they built him into such a compelling babyface and then did nothing with it. How much cooler a moment would it have been if Strong had taken that armband, stamped on it and gotten right into Cole's face?


----------



## Donnie

I'm making a prediction for Takeover and unlike ALL of my predictions this one WILL come true.

Almas is going to beat Drew for the belt and send him to the main roster while Almas holds it until Mania.


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> I'm making a prediction for Takeover and unlike ALL of my predictions this one WILL come true.
> 
> Almas is going to beat Drew for the belt and send him to the main roster while Almas holds it until Mania.


Well Donnie, probably not, but a dead clock is right twice a day, so you never know.


----------



## Crasp

I hope you're right El Donniero, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Can't see it happening Donald T. Rump, we know Adam Cole has to win the title either at Takover RR or Takeover WM, and since he's a heel and Cien is a heel, it's extremely unlikely that Cole will be taking it from Cien. 

Remember NXT is about the most basic, predictable, 80's style booking.


----------



## Piers

Holy shit those women screaming at Tino and Riddick are annoying


----------



## TD Stinger

Just add Paige and I think you would have @Mordecay 's fantasy come to life.


----------



## Mordecay

TD Stinger said:


> Just add Paige and I think you would have @Mordecay 's fantasy come to life.


Pretty much this. I mean, I would have added Emma as well, but... :vincecry

Rather short episode of NXT, I think they edited out a match or something, lasted roughly 47 minutes and not much to talk about it. Aichner/Gargano was pretty good, Aichner is a good combination of strength and speed, if he gets a decent gimmick he can be something, Gargano's story of him keep losing continues. Cross/Conti was a squash and not a good one, as good as Cross is playing her character her wrestling is unimpressive, even in short matches like this one. Almas attacked Drew and signed the contract for Takeover War Games, not much to add. And the main event was fine, not as good as their Takeover match, the post match was the best part of the show, with Roddy's rejecting Undisputed proposition and Regal's announcement of War Games, the facial expressions sold me the match: Cole scared like a little girl, Roddy was nervous but confident and Sanity just laughing at the announcement, excited for the match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Definite drop off from last week.

Cross vs. Conti was basically what you would expect as a match with someone of Conti’s level of experience. And Nikki wasn’t exactly great either. But it puts this mini feud to an end and I did enjoy the idea of TUE using Conti to screw over Sanity.

I wonder if they will actually sign Mercedes or just bring her in every now and again. I did like the little dig she had at Ember about not winning the big one. Could give Ember something to play with going into the match and even more if she loses.

Aichner vs. Gargano was really good. Just good, fun wrestling. I’ll say this about Aichner, in the ring between the power and the flying he’s got it all. I don’t know anything about his personality but if he can find something in that department as well, he could have a bright future.

This also continues Gargano’s struggle. This started back in May after Ciampa turned on him. He took a couple months off, came back and has lost basically every big match he’s been in. And even now, he’s losing to a guy who he should be beating. It’ll be interesting to see how low Gargano sinks before he finally comes out of this hole, and who might help him get out.

Black vs. Dream is official for Takeover War Games. Can’t wait!

A Tino/Moss (they seriously need a name) vs. Street Profits mini feud? I could get behind that. Maybe they save that for the Dusty Classic, if that’s still happening. Something tells me they held off on that for now because of War Games and we might see that going into Takeover Philly in January.

Ok McIntyre, Andrade attacked you from behind and then used Zelina’s gum to stick the contract to your suit. Can you please stop being such a nice guy now? Pretty please? Oh and Zelina looked damn good as well.

The AOP vs. Sanity match was basically a lesser version of their Takeover match before the shenanigans ensued. I do find it funny that the whole Roderick swerve was designed to get Roddy cheered when he turned against TUE and then the crowd booed him for not joining them. And AOP teaming with Roddy is still as random as when it was announced, lol. The pop for War Games was still great though.

Have to say in the end I don’t want Roddy to join TUE. They have Cole as the leader. They have ReDragon as their tag team. If they add someone else I would want it to be a woman so they can span all the divisions or a big man enforcer type.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I liked this episode.

Aichner/Jonny was the best match so far this month :lol but i really liked it. Didn't expect Jonny too lose.

Almas attacking Drew was smart. And i would be willing to bet drew now wins.

I didn't care for the main event, but i loved the booking in the end. Strong joining AOP was random, but the first time I've been interested in him since his debut


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Mordecay

I wonder if Mercedes may screw Ember at Houston (I think they have some history from their time in the indies) or if she is going to be one of her first challengers if Ember wins, because it will be one of the two.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Oh, but The Undisputed Era gets no reaction fpalm


----------



## Donnie

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can't see it happening Donald T. Rump, we know Adam Cole has to win the title either at Takover RR or Takeover WM, and since he's a heel and Cien is a heel, it's extremely unlikely that Cole will be taking it from Cien.
> 
> Remember NXT is about the most basic, predictable, 80's style booking.





Crasp said:


> I hope you're right El Donniero, but I'm skeptical.





TD Stinger said:


> Well Donnie, probably not, but a dead clock is right twice a day, so you never know.



I HAVE to keep hope that maybe just maybe, H will swerve us when legitimately NO ONE will see it coming. Drew goes to the main roster and Cien hold down the fort is what needs to happen. 


I'm painfully aware of this really ends so let me have this please :mj2


----------



## Crasp

I myself remember having similar NXT title delusions with the likes of Tyler Breeze, Tye Dillinger, Becky Lynch and Emma...

Ultimately I was only hurting _me_.


----------



## RiverFenix

_Undisputed_ needs size - how about this for a swerve - AoP breaks up and Rezar joins the faction. I just don't think AoP is anything special and would be grouped with Ascension and the incoming Bludgeon Brothers and go no where fast. 

Akam might be better in that he's Canadian and can speak english well. Not sure about the Abanian/Dutch Rezar. But I think Rexar has so much more potential, and Akam could be put with Jinder on the main roster, initially as his bodyguard or something.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Enjoy your golden run Cien because you're never sniffing a title match again :mj2

Good episode all around I thought. Not too excited for the actual Wargames match though, they could have chosen better people to be in it. Not really feeling Cole and Fish/OReilly.


----------



## RiverFenix

Another solid offering this week. Nothing spectacular, but overall worth watching. 

Not sure how folks on Drew McIntyre around here for not being badass enough will like what could be our first twitter title match acceptance. 

Taynara Conti vs Nikki was a bit more competitive than I expected which was a good thing. Tay needs to add some Judo throws into her moveset if they're going to harp on about her being a BB in it. Other than her ring gear there is really nothing to her that really shows it. I like that Nikki has some grimy offense, the double throat thrust (even if it was mostly no-sold) and then the kicking of the hands on the ring ropes - just little things that play to her character as a big off and willing to fight dirty. 

Tay has issues with Nikki of Sanity and with Undisputed, she should unite Adrian Jaoude and Cesar Bononi and target both. 

Fabian Aichner vs Gargano was a good match. Not sure the right guy won though. I think Johnny should have some tougher than should have been wins rather than losses. But I guess Aichner needed a win after losing to Ohno his last time out. Hopefully Gargano wins his next one against a lower card guy. 

That Street Profits video was a bit cringy - not their part, but Riddick Moss talking about "our car", it's Tino's - it's been referenced on commentary before. Or did Moss and Tino each chip in to buy it? Or are they a couple? No shame in referencing it as Tino's in the bit.

I liked the McIntyre beatdown just for Almas chucking the belt off him with authority. That looked like it hurt. 

AoP have lost a lot of steam since their title loss. Man you notice how small all three of Undisputed Era is when they're in there attacking Rezar and Akam. Funny how Regal already had the logo ready for War Games when he was just announcing it from the schmozz ending. I mean how did he know Strong would align with AoP to even have three equal teams? 

I love War Games, but there isn't the level of heat in this "feud" to bring it back. Imagine it brought back in Shield vs Wyatt Family or Shield vs Evolution feuds most recently, let alone some of the more truly historic feuds in the wwe past. 

I'd have replaced Roddy's partners - not have AoP in the match and some how shoe horned in Ohno and partner(Gargano?). Roddy and AoP just makes ZERO sense. Now as I mentioned in a post above this one - if AoP breaks up in the match with one of them joining Undisputed Era than I guess the ends justify the means a bit in this storytelling. I mentioned Ohno in this match as an alternative simply because I'd have had Roddy teased as being the new member still, but have Ohno turn and join.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Might not of been the best episode this week but all matches and segments served a purpose.

Cross vs Conti was short, wrestling wasn't great but a little bit of psychology was shown. Can see Taynara going down the same route as Carmella and Alexa Bliss, her mannerisms are better than her wrestling skills.

Aichner vs Gargano was a really solid match, nice action, nice chemistry between the two. Really like the story they are building with Gargano, it's a story that is easy to get behind, this story needs to come to ahead at some point though, can they afford to wait till Ciampa returns.

You expect McIntyre to beat Almas at Takeover, but it's reached the point where I really want Almas to win. The way they've built him up, the way the partnership with Vega is working, momentum like that shouldn't be destroyed. 

Main event match was boring, AOP's boring offense sucked the life out of the match. Honourable mention to Wolfe though, this guy is underrated, if anyone should break away from Sanity into singles it should be him. What transpired afterwards though was chaotic, the best the Undisputed Era have looked so far as a unit, the tease with Strong, the reveal of War Games which led to a nice pop were all done well. Adam Cole finally stood out for me though, his mannerisms especially when War Games was announced was great. You expect Strong to turn heel at War Games but as someone said earlier they need size, I'd like to see Strong helping the Undisputed Era to victory, only for them to turn on him afterwards and Dijak debuts to become 4th member, of course the ROH connection is there.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

At one point they need to book these people from legit bjj or/and judo backgrounds to act like they are from that background. I mean one of the biggest mistakes you can do to a bjj expert is to go berserk on him/her on the ground like a crazy. Nikki jumps in like madwoman and Taynara just rolls out of the ring. Just trick that bitch into a triangle choke dammit. I mean when its come to the GOAT Taynara, its still real to me dammit.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm so sick of the use of Sports Entertainment in place of pro wrestling, just listening to Mauro say "he started sports entertainment training at the tender age of 13" sounds fucking retarded, it just sounds fucking dumb. I don't think they get just how awful and dumb that sounds.

Why is it so fucking bad to say "He started training for pro wrestling"? I've never seen a more retarded ass backwards wrestling promoter than Vince, he literally hates wrestling, hates the word, yet he runs a pro wrestling company... And all his fucking yes men announcers must NEVER NEVER utter the word wrestler or wrestling or they'll likely be fired on the spot, how fucking crazy is that?



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh, but The Undisputed Era gets no reaction fpalm


Well they haven't been, and this weeks episode wasn't much of a reaction, they got a slight yes chant going when Roddy teased joining but it wasn't much. I mean i'm a huge Adam Cole fan and a fan of Fish and O'Reilly but i'm just stating the obvious about the crowd reaction since they've debuted. I want them to get huge reactions but Fullsail has been giving them shit, i hope it changes but these fullsail fans haven gotten terrible lately.


----------



## BehindYou

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> _Undisputed_ needs size


 Wouldn't be suprised to see Dijak join them for this reason.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Well they haven't been, and this weeks episode wasn't much of a reaction, they got a slight yes chant going when Roddy teased joining but it wasn't much. I mean i'm a huge Adam Cole fan and a fan of Fish and O'Reilly but i'm just stating the obvious about the crowd reaction since they've debuted. I want them to get huge reactions but Fullsail has been giving them shit, i hope it changes but these fullsail fans haven gotten terrible lately.


I know you're a fan man, I'm not giving you sh*t or anything. They've gotten good reactions the last two weeks. And their Takeover reception will be massive but yes full sail has been bad.

On another note, this won't happen but it would be awesome if Cole defeated McIntyre at the San Antonio show and is inserted in a triple threat at Takeover and his replacement for WarGames is Dijak :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I know you're a fan man, I'm not giving you sh*t or anything. They've gotten good reactions the last two weeks. And their Takeover reception will be massive but yes full sail has been bad.
> 
> On another note, this won't happen but it would be awesome if Cole defeated McIntyre at the San Antonio show and is inserted in a triple threat at Takeover and his replacement for WarGames is Dijak :mark:


I know dude i didn't mean it to sound like i took offense or anything, its just these crowds at fullsail get on my nerves. Its frustrating watching someone i like so much get so little reaction.

But yeah i can see from the last 2 weeks its starting to get a bit better, i just hope it keeps growing. And yeah he should get a big reaction at Wargames, its funny how he's more over with the bigger crowds at Takeovers than he is in the smaller crowd that usually goes nuts for indy guys, you'd think it would be the opposite.

And i wouldn't mind Cole being inserted into the title match, i don't see it happening but i'd be fine with him beating Drew for the title, since i want Drew on the main roster anyways, preferably SDL.

Another thing Cole really needs to establish what his finisher is, he's been on NXT for a while now, had 2 or 3 matches and has yet to solidify a finisher. I really don't see it being that standing shining wizard he hit on EY either, and the Superkick is so played out it wont be that, it really needs to be The Last Shot, but WWE's so weird and paranoid about any move that focuses on the neck.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> I know dude i didn't mean it to sound like i took offense or anything, its just these crowds at fullsail get on my nerves. Its frustrating watching someone i like so much get so little reaction.
> 
> But yeah i can see from the last 2 weeks its starting to get a bit better, i just hope it keeps growing. And yeah he should get a big reaction at Wargames, its funny how he's more over with the bigger crowds at Takeovers than he is in the smaller crowd that usually goes nuts for indy guys, you'd think it would be the opposite.
> 
> And i wouldn't mind Cole being inserted into the title match, i don't see it happening but i'd be fine with him beating Drew for the title, since i want Drew on the main roster anyways, preferably SDL.
> 
> Another thing Cole really needs to establish what his finisher is, he's been on NXT for a while now, had 2 or 3 matches and has yet to solidify a finisher. I really don't see it being that standing shining wizard he hit on EY either, and the Superkick is so played out it wont be that, it really needs to be The Last Shot, but WWE's so weird and paranoid about any move that focuses on the neck.


Hopefully Cole gets some singles matches or something after WarGames, get him in there against Ohno, Gargano etc. so he can establish it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just caught up with this weeks NXT, I feel like it speaks volumes that it took me so long, I really don’t care about the place NXT is in right now and nothing about the TakeOver Card particularly interests me. Well other than Black and Dream but after all that engaging, fascinating, slow build, all we get is some random video package and that is the match set up like… anti climax, much? Also why have the misfit team of Strong and AoP in the War Games match (they tried to treat as a surprise despite HHH spoiling us months ago), rather than just having two teams face off in Sanity and Undisputed Era like the traditional, and better, War Games matches? They could still have had AoP and Strong in the match if they wanted to bolster the numbers on either side and have uneasy alliances and double turns to add drama to the match if they wanted. 

Oh and that Aichner Gargano match was alright, not as good as the Aichner/Ohno match last month but both were way better than you’d expect from something cold and thrown together. I think this also stresses the need for a new title in NXT, while it’s a focused hour of television which hides the problems well, there is still a remarkable amount of talent on NXT that isn’t really doing anything. There’s a title holder, a challenger and everyone else stands around in the background doing the odd exhibition match until they potentially get rotated into the NXT Title picture. I appreciate that an extra title just exasperates the problem but if all the want to do is focus on titles, why not use all that spare talent to establish a mid card and give them something to fight for?


----------



## RiverFenix

Given what was once old is now new again - a Television Title could make some sense. Cien Almas would be a good holder of it right now.


----------



## Pizzamorg

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given what was once old is now new again - a Television Title could make some sense. Cien Almas would be a good holder of it right now.


WWE Network Champion, defended exclusively on WWE Network shows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Tonight !!










:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

That looks like a gay porn ad.


----------



## SengerCJ

Anyone else notice Kairi Sane saluting to the wall backstage before her match..?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

LAST SHOT-OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Cole vs. Roddy was f*cking awesome :banderas

I NEED A REMATCH DOWN THE ROAD.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Holy crap. Cole did the Last Shot! I thought he wasn't able to use it. I guess it will be something used sparsely to avoid injury like the Styles Clash. Sucks though, that is one of the best finishers in wrestling today, especially when Cole hypes it up by exposing his knee. Sad.

I still wish the Takeover match was just Cole and ReDragon vs Sanity. The Wargames match just seems like a stupid, gimmicky schmozz done for pointless nostalgia and publicity.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Kink_Brawn said:


> Holy crap. Cole did the Last Shot! I thought he wasn't able to use it. I guess it will be something used sparsely to avoid injury like the Styles Clash. Sucks though, that is one of the best finishers in wrestling today, especially when Cole hypes it up by exposing his knee. Sad.
> 
> I still wish the Takeover match was just Cole and ReDragon vs Sanity. The Wargames match just seems like a stupid, gimmicky schmozz done for pointless nostalgia and publicity.


It seems a little backwards because the running shining wizard was the setup for the last shot before he got to WWE and now it looks like that could almost be the opposite :lol I'm just glad he gets to do it though. They had a real good match.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It seems a little backwards because the running shining wizard was the setup for the last shot before he got to WWE and now it looks like that could almost be the opposite :lol I'm just glad he gets to do it though. They had a real good match.


I enjoyed the match. Thought it was interesting he did the Last Shot but it wasn't used as a finish. Honestly with Cole's size, he would benefit with having a finisher he can do on everyone, whatever that could be. I know he used the Shining Wizard once as a finish but I don't buy that as a full time finish.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> I enjoyed the match. Thought it was interesting he did the Last Shot but it wasn't used as a finish. Honestly with Cole's size, he would benefit with having a finisher he can do on everyone, whatever that could be. I know he used the Shining Wizard once as a finish but I don't buy that as a full time finish.


Well actually before 2015, Cole use to use the last shot as a regular move so for long time Cole fans it makes sense. That's back when he used the Florida Key and I would agree he should have a finish he can do to everyone. As of right now I guess it is the Wizard but we'll see.


----------



## TD Stinger

Decent episode this week.

Another Heavy Machinery squash. You can really tell Heavy Machinery is trying and experimenting with different things to get themselves over. Things like Otis doing the Worm and Tucker doing somewhat of a springboard. I like Heavy Machinery overall, but I still need to see more of them outside the squash match formula.

Ember vs. Mercedes next week. Neat.

Sane vs. Kay was decent, couple awkward points though. Decent semi squash match Kairi on the way to Takeover.

I loved Ohno wearing a Cesaro shirt, lol. Him vs. Lars intrigues me. Lars is an impressive beast of a man and Ohno is the perfect opponent to get everything possible out of him.

Love the War Games video package they did. The guys they had in there talking about it made sense, the nod to Dusty was great. Even though it’s NXT, I’m still skeptical to how well WWE will adapt a WCW concept but this package got me hyped.

Zelina continues to be the best thing to ever happen to Andrade.

I like Dream using the rolling DVD as 2nd finisher so he doesn’t have to overuse the Elbow Drop. The promo afterwards to Black was pretty good to. Can’t wait for their match at Takeover.

I do like Sonya insulting Ruby for not tapping when she should have costing her the match. NXT really did a lot to hype up small angles this week. Speaking of…

The Street Profits were pretty entertaining here. But Riddick, for God’s sake, it’s not YOUR suit. It’s not YOUR car. Unless they are married and this a sublte gay storyline, those things are Tino’s. It just sounds so weird, lol. But I do like seeing more of Moss and Tino on NXT along with the Street Profits.

Cole vs. Strong was pretty good. You could tell they worked with each other before based off some of the sequences we saw. And the finish was likely a final preview of these 3 teams before their big War Games match. And for what it was, the brawl was fun.


----------



## THANOS

Cole should use this as a finisher:


----------



## FaceTime Heel

THANOS said:


> Cole should use this as a finisher:


I've never seen that move before in my 28 years but that sht looks amazing.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Reactions from this week:

-I enjoyed the Heavy Machinery squash. All them to show off some of their charisma and charm in the ring before moving on to a more serious feud. I loved the work, loved the springboard (although it appeared he missed his target). Something cool to get them on TV while other teams are engaged with eachother is never bad.

-Ember kept it short and sweet, laying the challenge out. Her promos are way better when they are concise. They'll have a great bout next week I'm sure.

-Sane v Kay was solid for what its worth. With Sane's language barrier, The Iconic Duo would be a good first feud for her as they can carry the feud on the mic and help her garner more babyface sympathy.

-Ohno v Lars. Here for all of that. Loved that he was rocking the Cesaro shirt, big shoutout to the Kings of Wrestling. One of the first indie acts I ever got into.

-War Games package was good, I thought it was a bit long winded but honestly speaking it hit all the marks it was intended to.

-More Zelina, more Andrade. I'll keep saying, as long as they are together I can really see Andrade developing into the current generation's Eddie Guerrero. Zelina is a convincing talker, Andrade bringing his English around slowly and having his promos in mostly Spanish with some key points in English is the route to go with him. I do hope he starts asserting himself just a bit more so that people dont grow weary of his role as 'the bread winner' of this duo.

-Velveteen Dream has star written all over him. Loved his no-nonsense approach to this match. He's always been a convincing striker. I think him and Black steal the show at Takeover.

-Street Profits are hilarious. I'm really liking how Angelo is getting a chance to let his character show. I like the dichotomy they have going on. I like Moss and Tino but Moss really has to stop claiming all of Tino's things. We all know the deal. 

-Sonya and Ruby is interesting. I'll get behind that......still wondering where my Golden Goddess is (yes I know that has nothing to do with these two but I still want answers)

-Cole and Strong was a solid bout but the brawl was a great tease to what has the chance to be a revolutionary match for/in NXT.


----------



## RiverFenix

Heavy Machinery is too cartoon-y, too goofy to matter. It's not working at all for me. It all comes off as so forced and canned - it's like they sit back stage and come up with antics and phrases that they think would sound cool. 

Kairi Sane better not win the title. She's really not ready for it. I think she has high bust potential right now. Her act is too "cutsie". She'd be my 4th choice on who to put the title on in the 4-way. 

VD Vs Bononi was just there. I like that VD doesn't use the elbow drop for his finisher, but needs to establish his rolling DVD. Did he not use the elbow because of the Sane match right before it? I think Sane should use the corner sliding forearm as her house show finisher to save her hip as well. 

I think my favorite part of the show might have been the Sonya Deville/Ruby Riot backstage taped segment - just for the continuity and story telling aspect. Ruby didn't tap and because she didn't she was injured, but it also caused Sonya to eat the Eclipse and lose. If Rudy would have tapped she still would have lost anyways but not be injured. 

I started out liking Montez Ford but he's too over the top all the time. Dawkins plays off him well enough, but when things got serious and Dawkins was making the challenge I thought he was at his best. Also I think Moss calling Tino's stuff "Our Stuff" is more of a planned thing than clunky writing given they did it again. 

Strong vs Cole was match of the night by default almost. But you knew it was going to have a non-finish schmozz ending. Adam Cole has a really nice Superkick, but he can't use that as a finisher as he already will get the HBK comparisions and doesn't want to come off as a HBK Cosplayer. 

There simply isn't the heat in the feud that justifies War Games. They'll need to pull out something special in it to justify it. Undisputed needs to win. Either debut Dijak in it, or turn Rezar.


----------



## JC00

Is it just me or did I see Kairi wave at the wall when they showed her backstage?


----------



## Dibil13

Billie Kay's sell of Kairi's backfist was hilariously bad. She looked like someone who was nodding off to sleep and getting sprayed by a water gun. I can see why HHH prefers Peyton.


----------



## Jedah

Kairi's match with Billie Kay was meh. Definitely the worst match she's had in WWE so far. 

Velveteen continues to impress. The contrast between his brutal style and his eccentric personality is perfect. The guy is potentially a genuine star. I think his ceiling is higher than Aleister Black's in all honesty. Wouldn't mind him picking up the win in this feud though I can't really see Black taking a loss just yet.

Roddy vs. Cole showed me why some people like the latter so much. It was his first real big showing since coming to NXT, that's for sure. And the brawl afterward was a perfect selling point for War Games. Very well-handled.


----------



## Alright_Mate

A mixture of an episode this week, first 30 mins were boring, last 30 mins were decent.

WTF was that Heavy Machinery squash all about...talk about goofy. Don't understand them, don't understand why they're getting airtime.

Kairi Sane vs Billie Kay was a nothing match, kind of sloppy. Peyton was looking hot though.

Ohno vs Sullivan at Takeover, fair enough. Like how they are giving Lars and Velveteen Dream the opportunity to show their worth on the big stage. Ohno vs Sullivan doesn't stand out though, it's easy to want Dunne vs Gargano over this match.

Almas needs to become Champ, he looks like a Champion, the partnership with Vega is brilliant, he has momentum, as I said last week his momentum shouldn't be destroyed, they need to keep his run going.

Velveteen Dream running through opponents like Braun Strowman :lol albeit short that performance was perfect, intensity was there, his mannerisms were on point. Patrick Clark is one talented guy, he's working his character to perfection.

Street Profits are so charismatic, sometimes they can be on the cringeworthy side but I enjoyed their backstage segment this week.

Strong vs Cole was great for what it was, smooth transitions, good chemistry and physical. Strong is quickly becoming the MVP of NXT in my opinion, good match after good match. Segment brawl was decent, I can't help but be excited for the War Games match.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched this weeks NXT. Another nothing episode really, not really sure why you’d put something like Cole/Strong onto a random episode of NXT and give them about ten minutes, or really closer to five when you include the adverts, to work with with a non finish. I mean it was an intense and snug five minutes, given the nature of the match both guys took some absolutely insane looking bumps but I would love to see them get to really be unleashed on a proper PPV stage. I’m also kinda surprised they let Cole use the Last Shot, it looked absolutely brutal and I have to wonder if we’ll ever see it again after that execution. 

I have to say though I remain consistently impressed by how great Strong looks in every opportunity he gets, even a crappy one (which honestly most of them are). I really do feel like he could be a huge part of WWE moving forwards, if they let him be.


----------



## THANOS

Jedah said:


> Kairi's match with Billie Kay was meh. Definitely the worst match she's had in WWE so far.
> 
> Velveteen continues to impress. The contrast between his brutal style and his eccentric personality is perfect. The guy is potentially a genuine star. I think his ceiling is higher than Aleister Black's in all honesty. Wouldn't mind him picking up the win in this feud though I can't really see Black taking a loss just yet.
> 
> Roddy vs. Cole showed me why some people like the latter so much. It was his first real big showing since coming to NXT, that's for sure. And the brawl afterward was a perfect selling point for War Games. Very well-handled.


I think Black and Dream should trade wins and move on from the feud with no one really winning overall.


----------



## Mordecay

I wonder if they told Kairi to not do as much in the ring, kinda like they did with Nakamura, who besides the Zayn match hasn't had anything memorable. Match with Billie was sloppy, and while I agree Billie didn't look good, Kairi didn't either. Highlight was Peyton in those jeans though :book

Zelina is so great as Andrade's manager, hopefully she doesn't have the same fate Lana had, who used to be a great manager.

VD and Heavy Machinery squashes, not much to it. While VD's DVD looks cool, I don't buy it as 2nd finisher.

Ruby is starting to grow on me a little bit as the underdog babyface, her backstage segment was nice. Sonya lacks intensity in her promos.

Cole vs Roddy was fine for what it was, a set up for a brawl to end the show. Weird that they are not airing the stuff in order, since this brawl closed the tapings.

Not much else to say about this week's NXT, average episode


----------



## BehindYou

FaceTime Heel said:


> -Street Profits are hilarious. I'm really liking how Angelo is getting a chance to let his character show. I like the dichotomy they have going on. I like Moss and Tino *but Moss really has to stop claiming all of Tino's things. We all know the deal.*


 Everyone keeps saying this and yes, it's like the douchiest thing ever but that's the point and I enjoy it.
And the dude's a goddam monster.



I really liked Dream and Cezar's match. They made a good job of making it look like an actual brawl, Cezar's selling is fantastic for a guy with his experience.

Lars vs Ohno on the big show is a great idea, this card is stacked top to bottom with matches I want to see.


----------



## TD Stinger

FaceTime Heel said:


> -Street Profits are hilarious. I'm really liking how Angelo is getting a chance to let his character show. I like the dichotomy they have going on. I like Moss and Tino but Moss really has to stop claiming all of Tino's things. We all know the deal.


Dawkins is starting to catch on to me. I like Montez Ford a lot, but some times he tries a bit too hard on camera, so it's nice to a more laid back Dawkins

Ford is clearly the star of the group but it always takes two to tango with these tag teams and I don't think you could just replace Dawkins with any other black guy as some people have suggested before.


----------



## Irrelevant

Dibil13 said:


> Billie Kay's sell of Kairi's backfist was hilariously bad. She looked like someone who was nodding off to sleep and getting sprayed by a water gun. I can see why HHH prefers Peyton.


Her selling is pretty bad. When she was getting hair whipped by Bianca, she looked a cockroach after getting sprayed with Raid.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Did strong botch that turnbuckle back breaker thing? That looked super dangerous


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Little Late but Loved this NXT Episode. 

Cezar Bononi is really growing on me though.

I liked Ember's Promo. Short and Sweet is probably the way to go with her given that she ain't all that good on the mic.

Kairi vs Billie was alright.

I liked the continuity of Ruby/Sonya

Andrade and Zelina is good. I like Drew but they need to put the strap on him. He has momentum and Drew don't seem to be all that over anyway. They really should do something different here.

Roddy and Adam..Great Match and Loved the brawl at the end. 

Oh and Velveteen dream was great in his match. I really think him and Black are gonna bring the house down at War Games.


----------



## SAMCRO

Theres not a chance in hell Andrade wins the belt, i just don't see him as a world champion main eventing Takeovers, he's a good solid hand to have a good match with but i don't see him ever winning the belt. McIntyre will hold on to it until Adam Cole takes it, cause its obvious Adam Cole is the next NXT champion and he's a heel so no heel atm has a chance of winning the belt other than him.

I see them likely calling up Andrade to SDL or Raw soon, after he loses the title match i don't see what else is left for him in NXT.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Who was the writer on NXT back around Sami's time? And, where did he go? I remember him being moved up to a different show.


----------



## Mordecay

cesaro_christmas_SOCKS said:


> Who was the writer on NXT back around Sami's time? And, where did he go? I remember him being moved up to a different show.


Ryan Ward, he was moved to SD live when the brand split happened, that's why SD was good the first few months after the split. But then Road Dogg took over and gave us the Joberaha as champion and all those shitty finishes in the AJ/KO feud.


----------



## BornBad

SAMCRO said:


> Theres not a chance in hell Andrade wins the belt, i just don't see him as a world champion main eventing Takeovers, he's a good solid hand to have a good match with but i don't see him ever winning the belt. McIntyre will hold on to it until Adam Cole takes it, cause its obvious Adam Cole is the next NXT champion and he's a heel so no heel atm has a chance of winning the belt other than him.


So Drew doesn't have to be worry yet. 

I'm a bit disappointed by Adam Cole at this point. he still needs to find his vibe....


----------



## BehindYou

BornBad said:


> So Drew doesn't have to be worry yet.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed by Adam Cole at this point. he still needs to find his vibe....


 Yeah I agree and the booking hasn't been there for him like it had been any other already big stars coming in. Can you imagine Joe or Balor or Owens losing to Roddy in their debut? 
It was a DQ finish and he's a heel but it's not like he cheated and got heat on Roddy after, he got laid out and had to be saved from being pinned. 

I just don't think he's done anything to look like a legit contender to us or (kayfabe) Regal to challenge for the title.

If Lars dominates Hero and has a great match, he'd be ahead of Cole for me.
And that's not even to mention Black who's presumably beating Dream (though based on how good it's been, they could keep that feud until Rumble )


----------



## Mordecay

Short episode of NXT, just 3 matches. Street Profits vs Sabbatelli and Moss was fine, finish was weird though. Lars squash, nothing much to add. Didn't know he used Cobb's Tour of the Islandsm that should be his finisher. Mercedes vs Ember was good, really hard hitting, probably Mercedes best match in WWE imo. Too bad that none of the girls got much reaction when they showed up (fuck Full Sail). Peyton in them leather shorts :bookwens3. Andrade/Drew fafe off was fibe, I suppose they will play Drew's "injured" leg on the match. Probably the highlight of the show was the VD/Black video package, really well done.


----------



## SolarKhan

Andrade is not winning. But he is a good contender.

Ember should win. But who knows.

The war games match seems like a good bit of fun no matter who wins.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Dawkins literally won that match with a fucking punch, seriously? Even Big Show's KO Punch is lame as fuck and his fist is the size of a basketball, no match should ever end with a basic fucking punch.

Lars needs a new finisher, i feel like every generic big guy ever has used that finisher, i know Mason Ryan used it, i seem to remember Kozlov using it, i'm just not a fan of it. He needs something more devastating, that spinning powerslam (Tour of the Islands) would be better, i know Matanza from LU uses it.


----------



## 751161

This Full Sail crowd kills the show for me sometimes. It feels like they react to jack shit. I can't wait for TakeOver, should be a loud crowd.

This was a pretty weak episode of NXT IMO. Moon/Martinez was good, thought the rest of the matches were pretty forgettable. Although, Street Profits are always fun. Lars Sullivan seems like a pretty decent ring worker, although a tad bit generic overall. I feel like ever since I've seen Braun on the main roster, it's very hard for monster heels to compete, personally. I'm keen to see how he does on Saturday against Ohno. Should be a really good match.

Honestly the video packages were the best part of this NXT. Really well done. I've been on-and-off with NXT & those packages really got me hyped for WarGames. Drew/Almas was a good confrontation, too.

Also, DUNNE vs GARGANO will be a televised match next week :mark: Holy fuck so much yes :yes If they gave those two some decent time, it might be up there as one of the best NXT matches we've seen all year. These guys should have instant chemistry. Shame it won't have the TakeOver crowd for this one, however. If the Full Sail crowd can't pop for this, then there is no hope. :maisie3


----------



## BornBad

BehindYou said:


> Yeah I agree and the booking hasn't been there for him like it had been any other already big stars coming in. Can you imagine Joe or Balor or Owens losing to Roddy in their debut?
> It was a DQ finish and he's a heel but it's not like he cheated and got heat on Roddy after, he got laid out and had to be saved from being pinned.
> 
> I just don't think he's done anything to look like a legit contender to us or (kayfabe) Regal to challenge for the title.
> 
> If Lars dominates Hero and has a great match, he'd be ahead of Cole for me.
> And that's not even to mention Black who's presumably beating Dream (though based on how good it's been, they could keep that feud until Rumble )



I'm starting havin serious doubt about Cole being able to relevant outside ROH... and worst: not able to be serious menace without a stable with him. 

Even when i look back his matches in NJPW im like " yeah... ok "


lol my Buddy @MarkyWhipwreck is going to hate me now


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Ember versus Martinez was surprisingly good. 

I didn’t really even hate the ending to the Moss and Sabatelli versus Street Prophets match. Leaves the door open for the feud to continue. 

The best part of the episode, like others have said, was the Alastair black and velveteen dream video package. :mark: I’m ready for Saturday!


----------



## Piers

My issue with Lars Sullivan is that they built absolutely nothing around him. He's called a freak and has a weird theme but why ?

Because he looks the part ? Can't they just throw a little video package about what made him that way ? Kane and Undertaker's background story isn't that deep but it helps fleshing out the characters for example


----------



## RiverFenix

A whole lotta filler for the go-home show. And nothing other than a hype video for War Games. 

Street Profits vs Moss and Sabbitelli was a decent enough match, just there though for the most part. Really weird that the finish was a flying jab from Dawkins. I just would have went with a surprise roll-up or something. 

Lars Sullivan vs Mendoza had Mauro Renallo really waxing poetic with all his descriptors putting over Sullivan all match. Basic squash. Lars' running corner splash and cross faces look like they kill you, but his finisher is still lacking. He didn't use Cobb's "Tour of the Islands" as that is a reverse spinning slam. 

Mercedes Martinez vs Ember Moon is the almost default match of the night. It really didn't work for me, probably would be better if Martinez had more time working the wwe style. Juxtaposed to the fluff commentary during the Lars Squash, this match was called almost like a straight up sporting contest - Mauro calling the moves, Nigel talking strategy etc. The women's division has lost it's workrate since the Horsewomen were called up and Asuka covered it as best she could but now it's exposed and glaring. 

Welp, at least we know Drew is winning on Saturday Night.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BornBad said:


> I'm starting havin serious doubt about Cole being able to relevant outside ROH... and worst: not able to be serious menace without a stable with him.
> 
> Even when i look back his matches in NJPW im like " yeah... ok "
> 
> 
> *lol my Buddy @MarkyWhipwreck is going to hate me now*


At least you know :lol

Just wait until Cole gets into a singles program guys, all doubts will be answered.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another mixture of an episode this week...

The video packages of Dream vs Black and the War Games match were probably the best part of the show.

Street Profits vs Moss & Sabbatelli was pretty much a nothing match, Dawkins seriously winning with a jab :lol

Ember vs Mercedes was pretty decent tbf, Ember's selling in this match was spot on.

McIntyre finally showing some fire, Almas really should win on Saturday though, he won't but he should.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> At least you know :lol
> 
> Just wait until Cole gets into a singles program guys, all doubts will be answered.


Yeah right off the bat throwing him into 3 vs 3 vs 3 feud wasn't the best idea, cause its hard for him to stand out and get the spotlight cause theres so many people involved. And the fans have barely got a chance to get invested in Cole as a character.

I think he should have had a solo feud before going into this Wargames feud.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah right off the bat throwing him into 3 vs 3 vs 3 feud wasn't the best idea, cause its hard for him to stand out and get the spotlight cause theres so many people involved. And the fans have barely got a chance to get invested in Cole as a character.
> 
> I think he should have had a solo feud before going into this Wargames feud.


Exactly, or if nothing else he maybe should've debuted like other big indy names should've with a debut match on the Brooklyn card. That would've been put more investment too. 

I get that the War Games thing is huge but they made a mistake having Cole attack drew at Brooklyn and then the two NOT having a match/program at the next takeover. The fans were clamoring for it and now it's on the backburner which left some indifference 

SN: @BornBad what of his NJPW matches have you seen, I've seen them all and thought they were really great especially against YOSHI-HASHI.


----------



## BornBad

his matches with YOSHI-HASHI were good i agree but his match with Kyle in WK11 was pointless... 

Then he was relegated being the unofficial Elite 4th member and not very much ( That's wasn't bad i was a huge fan of the Dream Team ) let's be honest it looks like NJPW never had big plans for Cole


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Exactly, or if nothing else he maybe should've debuted like other big indy names should've with a debut match on the Brooklyn card. That would've been put more investment too.
> 
> I get that the War Games thing is huge but they made a mistake having Cole attack drew at Brooklyn and then the two NOT having a match/program at the next takeover. The fans were clamoring for it and now it's on the backburner which left some indifference
> 
> SN: @BornBad what of his NJPW matches have you seen, I've seen them all and thought they were really great especially against YOSHI-HASHI.


Yeah i don't get why they had him attack Drew then immediately ignored it and Cole was put into the feud with Sanity, that turned into the 3v3v3 Wargames feud, while McIntyre moved on to the Almas feud. 

It made no sense, attacking Drew should have been the set up for a big feud between them that led to a Takeover match. Instead Drew just forgot about Cole and the two never had a match and now its out off until Cole gets done with the Wargames feud.

They should have like you said debuted Cole with a singles match at Takeover, show his allegiance with Fish and O'Reilly. Do the Wargames feud, then at the end of the night after the Wargames match have him attack Drew there.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Fourth Wall said:


> Also, DUNNE vs GARGANO will be a televised match next week :mark: Holy fuck so much yes :yes If they gave those two some decent time, it might be up there as one of the best NXT matches we've seen all year. These guys should have instant chemistry. Shame it won't have the TakeOver crowd for this one, however. If the Full Sail crowd can't pop for this, then there is no hope. :maisie3


Unless I missed something, it will be in front of the Takeover crowd. The match will be taped before Takeover War Games goes on the air in the arena. All the episodes of NXT after Takeover feature matches that were taped in the arena before Takeover goes on the air.


----------



## BehindYou

Video package for Black vs Dream was dope. 

Easily the best feud in NXT today (or WWE even). It feels like 2 guys elevating each other for once.


----------



## 751161

TD Stinger said:


> Unless I missed something, it will be in front of the Takeover crowd. The match will be taped before Takeover War Games goes on the air in the arena. All the episodes of NXT after Takeover feature matches that were taped in the arena before Takeover goes on the air.


Oh, well that's awesome then :bjpenn


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm glad to see Street Profits picking up more W's. They should be next in line for a big Tag Team Title match at the next Takeover.

Velveteen Dream has done a great job of making me give a damn about Aliester Black. I didn't care about his squashes before, but now I'm invested in their match.

I hate Mercedes Martinez' slow style. It doesn't work at all with Ember's high speed, high impact moveset. Things should be more hectic at the PPV. They've begun to create the narrative that she can't win the big one. I hope she overcomes the odds cena3) and wins the NXT Women's Championship in her home state.

I hope AOP wins the War Games match. Nobody else makes me care.*


----------



## Mordecay

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm glad to see Street Profits picking up more W's. They should be next in line for a big Tag Team Title match at the next Takeover.*


Sanity vs O'Reilly/Fish will probably be the next tag title match at Takeover Philly


----------



## BehindYou

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm glad to see Street Profits picking up more W's. They should be next in line for a big Tag Team Title match at the next Takeover.
> *


 As long as they don't keep finishing with a straight jab... weirdest ending.


----------



## Crasp

Donnie said:


> I'm making a prediction for Takeover and unlike ALL of my predictions this one WILL come true.
> 
> Almas is going to beat Drew for the belt and send him to the main roster while Almas holds it until Mania.


Just quoting possibly Donnie's greatest achievement thus far.

It remains to be seen whether Drew is getting called up soon (and if the injury is legit it might be off the table now even if it _was_ planned)

If Almas does manage to hold on until 'Mania TO, then, what a prediction!


----------



## Donnie

Crasp said:


> Just quoting possibly Donnie's greatest achievement thus far.
> 
> It remains to be seen whether Drew is getting called up soon (and if the injury is legit it might be off the table now even if it _was_ planned)
> 
> If Almas does manage to hold on until 'Mania TO, then, what a prediction!


roud Thankyou, Crasp. I had to get one right eventually and I'm SO happy it was this one


----------



## Crasp

Tranquillomania is running salvaje!


----------



## SAMCRO

SAMCRO said:


> Theres not a chance in hell Andrade wins the belt, i just don't see him as a world champion main eventing Takeovers, he's a good solid hand to have a good match with but i don't see him ever winning the belt. McIntyre will hold on to it until Adam Cole takes it, cause its obvious Adam Cole is the next NXT champion and he's a heel so no heel atm has a chance of winning the belt other than him.
> 
> I see them likely calling up Andrade to SDL or Raw soon, after he loses the title match i don't see what else is left for him in NXT.


Lol well i was clearly wrong, i'll gladly eat my words. Happy for Andrade, dude has really upped his game these last few months, well deserved.

I just don't see where this leaves Adam Cole now, it was clear as day he was gonna be Drew's next challenger.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The WWE In-ring GOAT was very impressed with Black/VD:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932063129902747648


----------



## TD Stinger

> – NXT will tape TV November 29th at Full Sail Live in Winter Park, Florida. [Credit: Pwinsider.com]


So we're going to have to wait another week to find out what's happening next. Shame, although I assume it's because of Thanksgiving.

So I'm assuming the first episode they tape that night will air shortly after on the Network, right? Or they going to have another filler episode next week?


----------



## sailord

This Pete Dunne vs gargano match is fuckin dope


----------



## Mordecay

TD Stinger said:


> So we're going to have to wait another week to find out what's happening next. Shame, although I assume it's because of Thanksgiving.
> 
> So I'm assuming the first episode they tape that night will air shortly after on the Network, right? Or they going to have another filler episode next week?


They are promoting Street Profits vs Tino and Riddick and Sane vs Peyton, I must assume that they will air the matches from the San Antonio house show.

Recap show, some cool footage from Takeover.

Sonya vs Ruby was fine, Sonya does have improoved, but I still feel she lacks intensity, she is supposed to be this MMA badass, but her facials always seem that she is about to cry and the ankle lock looked weak af. Ruby is/was probably one of the best sellers on NXT.

Gargano vs Dunne was great, you know they take this match out of the main card because they would have outshone the rest and with 5 more minutes, they probably would. Just a great 10 minutes match.

Finally, it begins, my poor girl will start to job again :mj2:fuckthis


----------



## Mango13

Dunne vs Gargano was lit.


----------



## Dr. Middy

First time I watched NXT in forever. I'm trying to get back into it, and apart from a good chunk of this show being recaps, it was really enjoyable!

Some thoughts: 

- Sonya and Ruby had a very solid match together. I had a lot of doubts on them on the main roster (and I still think Sonya especially should be down there), but she was fine in this match, although she doesn't quite have the MMA gimmick nailed yet. Ruby was very good though, selling her ankle well, and playing a great babyface. IF she can wrestle to this standard she'll have a lot of good matches on the main roster.

- Lars Sullivan cuts a decent promo. Not a fan of these "big guy uses big words" type of thing, but he made it work alright.

- Ember is still very ehh on promos. There was some real emotion this time which helped, but she needs to keep working on them. 

- No idea what to think of Street Profits :lol Same does for Moss and Tino. Seems like they are the opposite sides of a similar gimmick though.

- I love how Drew sold defeat, as he looked just crushed and tremendously disappointed with himself knowing his injury. Definitely made the loss feel like it mattered. 

-Gargano/Dunne was a great indy style, ROH match. It was a 9 minute sprint, and I think one of the best matches under 10 minutes I've seen this year (I'd give it ****).


----------



## RainmakerV2

Moss and Tino are so fucking money. Put the tag titles on these fuckers ASAP.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'm glad Daria and Ruby got called up - because I don't watch the main shows for the most part. Hell same for Liv really. I would have liked to see what Mandy could do but the only call-up I'll miss is Sara Logan. And even then, her hick accent was laid on way too thick to be realistic. 

Makes room for more Dakota, Ripley, Bianca and Taynara.


----------



## 751161

I really enjoyed that match between Ruby and Sonya. Actually really looking forward to seeing them both on the Main Roster. I didn't see a great deal beforehand, but this really opened my eyes to their potential. The selling by Ruby was great, and I find Sonya pretty kickass. With time & care, I can see these two going far. 

I'm not sure I agree with Ruby being a Heel now. It's such a weird transition from this match to her main roster debut, because she was booked like the babyface to get behind here, as Sonya dominated a fair deal.

Dunne/Gargano was exactly what I was expecting. Fun as fuck. These guys could have a good match blindfolded :lol 

Honestly, it was just nice having an interactive crowd. Full Sail are really dull these days, barely chant/react to anything. Crowd were really behind Ruby in her match, and Dunne/Gargano had an awesome atmosphere. Really not looking forward to going back to the quiet crowd.


----------



## Piers

Why is everyone mentionning Sarah Logan's accent ? (Never heard her speaking)

Isn't she American ?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

RainmakerV2 said:


> Moss and Tino are so fucking money. Put the tag titles on these fuckers ASAP.


Nah


----------



## RiverFenix

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Why is everyone mentionning Sarah Logan's accent ? (Never heard her speaking)
> 
> Isn't she American ?


----------



## Piers

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


Holy fuck she sounds like a female ZZ (from Tough Enough)


----------



## Pizzamorg

Maybe its just because of my own hype machine but I was really disappointed by Gargano/Dunne. It wasn’t a bad match, just a nothing match. Dunne he has had much more competitive matches with no build against much less established guys than Gargano so it is just weird they did the match like this.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Ruby/Sonya was a decent little match. Sonya seems like she needs some more work though. Hopefully she improves on the main roster.

Gargano/Dunne was awesome. That match really should've been on War Games honestly.


----------



## Mordecay

Like I imagined, they are going to air the matches from the San Antonio house show this week, add this match to the Kairi/Peyton and Street Profits vs Riddick/Tino



> - Tyler Bate and Trent Seven vs. WWE UK Champion Pete Dunne and Mark Andrews, taped at the recent WWE NXT live event in San Antonio, has been announced for Wednesday's NXT episode. Highlights from Adam Cole vs. NXT Champion Drew McIntyre with WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels as special referee will also air.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Good episode. Loved the change of scenery. Solid crowd too. 

Sabi/Moss vs Street Prophets was a little sloppy but all those guys are really doing their thing. Ford and Tino especially. 

The tag team match was awesome. Seemed like Trent Seven didn’t do as much as the other three but great match regardless.

Oh and Peyton was looking... :woolcock

:zayn


----------



## Pizzamorg

So this weeks NXT is just a filmed house show?


----------



## Dr. Middy

My thoughts on this week's show:

- Street Profits and Tino/Moss was a solidly worked developmental tag match that was worked very simply. Tino and Ford stood out in the match, both of them have good potential, we'll see what happens with them over the next year.

- Bate and Seven DO have good mustaches.

- We got a great video package for Lars. Curious where they go with him next after beating Ohno.

- Royce/Sane was just somewhat decent. I like Iconic Duo as an act and all, but they both still leave a lot to be desired in-ring. Royce is improving somewhat though, but I'm glad she didn't win the belt.

-Dunne/Andrews vs Seven/Bate was the main event, and it was a damn fine match. I really love Dunne the more I see him, he plays his role so well that everybody likes him, and I love his style. The match as a whole was just a somewhat condensed version of Bate/Dunne from Takeover, but done real well. Never saw a frankenstiner into a powerbomb, but it looked cool as hell as a spot, and I wonder if Bate winning will lead to a rematch, which I'm down for. I'd give this a ****3/4* as a standalone match.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I was at the Pittsburgh house show tonight. No spoilers!

- the street profits came out in Steeler jerseys. They beat Tito and Moss. I thought Tito had a good heel promo; and they teams threw in some goofy football.

- No Way Jose lose to Lars Sullivan. 

- Ruby Riott beat Bianca Bellaire. I liked the match. Riott was a face. Bellaire was great. Good with the crowd, better than Riott I thought.

Intermission

- Aleister Black v someone new. I couldn't hear, but he was clearly there to job. 

- Ember Moon retained the title against Sonya DeVille

- Cien Almas retained the title in a triple threat against Adam Cole and Roderick Strong


After the intermission I thought it got great. Before was tough to sit through. I really enjoyed Tito being a heel; the football segment was great. Their wrestling is bad, though.

Aleister Black or Adam Cole were the most over. The triple threat was awesome! Lots of everything!


IF YOU'RE A FAN OF TYE DILLINGER, STOP CHANTING "10!" THEY WON'T PUT HIM ON TV IF THE RESULT IS THAT CHANT.


----------



## DJ Punk

That was the best 2v2 tag match I've seen in a long long while. Wow. If this happened at NXT Takeover, it would have stole the fucking show. These UK dudes are next level talent.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

pwinsider is showing usa network will aire an episode of nxt on 12/13.

https://www.pwinsider.com/article/113936/nxt-to-air-on-the-usa-network.html?p=1

I'm hoping this is a one off. I don't have cable but I do the network.


----------



## RiverFenix

Trent Seven still looks like shit. He should transition to being a manager or something. It's obvious he's not trying to make a go of it as a career when he's still rocking the full on "Dad Bod".


----------



## Piers

Please someone explain to me the Street Profitq gimmick please ?

What does the name mean ? And the cup thing ?

Gotta be a cultural thing I never heard of.


----------



## RiverFenix

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Please someone explain to me the Street Profitq gimmick please ?
> 
> What does the name mean ? And the cup thing ?
> 
> Gotta be a cultural thing I never heard of.


Ford used to carry one of those red party cups to the ring - wwe wanted to trademark it and obviously couldn't those so made him carry a SP black cup now. Red party cup is frat house drinking and drinking games like beer pong and the like. I think their gimmick is supposed to be frat boys or something, they did have greek-like lettering on their gear at one point or another IIRC 

Street Profits is a play(or simply just trademark-able) on Street Prophets, but also making profits on the street is all about the hustle.


----------



## 751161

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Please someone explain to me the Street Profitq gimmick please ?
> 
> What does the name mean ? And the cup thing ?
> 
> Gotta be a cultural thing I never heard of.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

That tag team match was one of the best of the year


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938585579242926080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938586326470930432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938586691761295360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938587611593101312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938587850064498688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938588311270158342

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938588802972467201
WHAT. A. MATCH!

Oh, and @Mordecay :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938584394712875008
Silly reporter, your microphone now belongs to the Iconic Duo.


----------



## Not Lying

KO/Gargano is top 5 MOTY for me. I just love these big/small matches with great wrestling and selling.


----------



## december_blue

I've got a feeling that this is a vignette for Marcel Barthel Jr.


----------



## TD Stinger

december_blue said:


> I've got a feeling that this is a vignette for Marcel Barthel Jr.


The O's in "SOON" were Spades. Make me think "The Queen of Spades" Shayna Baszler.


----------



## december_blue

TD Stinger said:


> The O's in "SOON" were Spades. Make me think "The Queen of Spades" Shayna Baszler.


I had that thought too when I saw the spades, but I certainly don't think of Shayna as being mysterious.


----------



## Reil

I'm thinking its Shayna as well. After all, her nickname in the MMA and pro wrestling world is the Queen of Spades.


----------



## DirectorsCut

When I ifirst saw the thumbnail on youtube thought the guy was Balor, but then realized it's probably Marcel. Really hoping Dijak debuts soon.


----------



## Mordecay

TD Stinger said:


> Oh, and @Mordecay :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938584394712875008
> Silly reporter, your microphone now belongs to the Iconic Duo.


I would give them my "microphone" :curry2:book


----------



## Mordecay

Just watched the Gargano/Ohno match. Great match, not MOTY of anything but among the best NXT has put in free TV this year. My only complain would be the ending, Ohno destroyed Gargano for most of the match, yet he tapped out in like 3 seconds, other than that fantastic match.

And am I the only one who still thinks they are gonna break up the Iconic Duo? They sure are planting some seeds. First was Billie leaving Peyton alone in the Takeover match, now a little argument between them when they were trying to figure out who was going to face Ember next week. I sure hope I am wrong, they are much better as an unit.


----------



## Buhalovski

Are they really teasing a potential feud between Peyton and Bililie Kay? Dayum, i wish they debut them in the main roster as the Iconic duo..


----------



## SAMCRO

Would someone PLEASE teach Sonya how to do an Ankle Lock? I've never seen such a shitty Ankle Lock, bitch is basically hugging their ankle, its literally one of the easiest submission moves ever, a 5 year old can do it right. But for some reason Sonya seems to think you're just supposed to wrap both arms around the foot and just huge it.


----------



## Genking48

december_blue said:


>



Holy fuck, actual suspense for a debut rather than "sitting in the crowd", actual hype being created for someone before they arrive.

I shouldn't be marking for such a simple thing as this should be basic as fuck wrestling stuff, yet here I am.


----------



## 751161

Pretty good episode this week. Solid showing all around.

- Almas looks damn good with the Belt :banderas Having Zelina stood next to him certainly helps, too :aryep Promo was pretty standard, nothing to say there.

- Dain/Trent Seven was exactly what I expected. Nothing to write home about, really. Just decent. Dain is pretty fun to watch for a big guy, he's been on my radar ever since I was impressed with his performance in WarGames.

- Deville/Ruby was alright. Pretty hard hitting which I enjoyed. That Anke Lock definitely needs work though, Ruby still sold it like a Champ :lol I thought their match from WarGames that was shown a couple of weeks ago was way better. Honestly, it was nice getting this mini-feud now they are on the Main Roster. Good showcase of what they can both do, Sonya has bags of potential in the future. I enjoyed how she punished Ruby with submissions. I wish Sonya was down in NXT for a bit longer, she's decent, but still a bit rough around the edges.

- Ohno/Gargano was fantastic. Great clash of styles, and paced really well. The crowd was super in to it as well which was great. Full Sail crowd have been dead as fuck recently, so it was nice to see a match wake their damn ass up. Definitely one of the best TV matches I've seen all year. Gargano has been one of the most consistently good workers all year. Very rare to get a match from him that wasn't good. Ohno has really impressed me as well. I hadn't seen much of his work beforehand & it's amazing to me how well he moves for a guy of his build. This match did a great job of making Ohno look like a beast, whilst also really showing Garganos' resilience. :applause


----------



## MC

december_blue said:


> I've got a feeling that this is a vignette for Marcel Barthel Jr.


If this is Marcel Barthel :mark :mark Please let it be him.


----------



## Deoxys

december_blue said:


> I've got a feeling that this is a vignette for Marcel Barthel Jr.


Could it be Rockstar Spud?


----------



## 751161

Actually keeping a debut a surprise :wow


----------



## RiverFenix

I don't think they'd use the spades in the "sOOn" if it wasn't Shayna. 95% sure it's her. The walk and frame make people doubt it, but Shayna is a classic toyboy in a way and walks like a guy and postures like a guy. Also she has pretty wide shoulders.


----------



## JonLeduc

Genking48 said:


> Holy fuck, actual suspense for a debut rather than "sitting in the crowd", actual hype being created for someone before they arrive.
> 
> I shouldn't be marking for such a simple thing as this should be basic as fuck wrestling stuff, yet here I am.


Who is this ?? Anyone knows?

BTW final match was awesome yesterday.


----------



## Mordecay

Meltzer says it's Shayna


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Just watched this week's episode.

Almas promo was decent enough, obviously his lack of English is hindering him a little bit but he has a great swagger about him, do think Zelina might be best handling most of the talking though.

Dain v Seven was... eh. Really not a big lover of Dain personally. Think he's good in spotfest matches when his limitations can be masked but apart from that i think he's definitely best suited as an enforcer or a tag guy.

Sonya v Ruby was impressive i thought, i love Sonya's strikes, the ankle lock she applies looks brutal especially when she applies torque and twists it, genuinely makes me wince. The only thing that annoyed me was Ruby's lack of selling of the ankle for most of the rest of the match, commentators did well in putting it down to adrenaline but that doesn't excuse everything really. Finish was well done too.

Ohno/Gargano... Holy hell. Shame that VD was injured (Assuming it's legitimate?) but this match was SUPERB, hard hitting, exciting throughout, some of Ohno's kicks and elbows looked brutal. Great to see Gargano get the win too, i did think KO was going to win in the end but, all due respect to him, i'm glad i was proven wrong. Kudos to both guys, one of the best TV matches i've seen in a good while.


----------



## Crasp

If that vignette _was_ for Shayna, what a fucking joke.


----------



## SAMCRO

Its obviously Shayna in the vignette, the spades in Soon kinda gives it away.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

I love Trent Seven and Killian Dane really got my attention during War Games but that was… not a good match. Still kinda cool that Seven got this opportunity, even if it is strange that they let him win that Houseshow Royal and put him all over their social media just for him to lose here in the opening match of the opening round in a nothing match. He is the most slept on guy in BBS even on the indies and I find that a shame as he is a lot better than his roles often suggest. 

Ironically the Ohno/Gargano match that main evented the show was a much more polished and complete match despite it being, in story, a on the spot match up. This was a hell of a match, far too many near falls for my tastes but only on NXT (in WWE TV world I mean) can you find this kind of action and that is why I love NXT. 

Bit confused about the future of all this though. They brought Ohno back, it was an adjustment period with his look and all that but he is one of the best workers in the world today and has had some great matches on NXT since he returned. He seems to be the master of taking a cold TV match and making it into an epic. But surely they didn’t bring a guy like Ohno back just to be a good hand? I appreciate he is in his late 30s but come on WWE, utilise your talent or let them kill it on the circuits. Don’t deprive us! 

Then there is the whole dirt sheets thing. Unless it changed recently, I don’t remember anyone mentioning anything about this Gargano/Velveteen Dream “injury” business, so did we get worked by the dirt sheets? 

Also, a lot of the rumours are suggesting Cole becomes NXT Champion in Philly, logical given the whole Undisputed Era storyline, but that means he has to beat Black on NXT TV. Now I may be wrong about this but hasn’t Black been undefeated since he debuted against Almas on TakeOver Orlando? Just saying. Come on guys, that story writes itself. Also shouldn’t the person who beats Black get a big rub on a big stage?


----------



## The Tempest

Pizzamorg said:


> ...why I love NXT.


I may say a lot of things here, but this really is something else because I absolutely don't understand you and your reasoning.

One moment you're here saying it's the best thing ever, then all of a sudden you're like "I couldn't care less about this show"

Make up your mind, my good dude.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Silent Christmas said:


> I may say a lot of things here, but this really is something else because I absolutely don't understand you and your reasoning.
> 
> One moment you're here saying it's the best thing ever, then all of a sudden you're like "I couldn't care less about this show"
> 
> Make up your mind, my good dude.


I think it makes perfect sense? I didn't care about a lot of the storylines building into TakeOver but when taken into context of the WWE world, I love NXT as you don't get any better in ring action anywhere else with them.


----------



## Mango13

Ohno vs Gargano was fucking awesome.


----------



## BehindYou

Pizzamorg said:


> Bit confused about the future of all this though. They brought Ohno back, it was an adjustment period with his look and all that but he is one of the best workers in the world today and has had some great matches on NXT since he returned. He seems to be the master of taking a cold TV match and making it into an epic. But surely they didn’t bring a guy like Ohno back just to be a good hand? I appreciate he is in his late 30s but come on WWE, utilise your talent or let them kill it on the circuits. Don’t deprive us!
> 
> Then there is the whole dirt sheets thing. Unless it changed recently, I don’t remember anyone mentioning anything about this Gargano/Velveteen Dream “injury” business, so did we get worked by the dirt sheets?


 Ohno is a player coach. If he's down for that, I assume he's thinking ahead and has a backstage or training role lined up.

I'd be surprised if Dream is legit injured yet we've heard absolutely nothing. Either they are saving him for a big return or its something internal like a wellness or attitude thing maybe. Hoping it's the first.


----------



## Pizzamorg

BehindYou said:


> Ohno is a player coach. If he's down for that, I assume he's thinking ahead and has a backstage or training role lined up.
> 
> I'd be surprised if Dream is legit injured yet we've heard absolutely nothing. Either they are saving him for a big return or its something internal like a wellness or attitude thing maybe. Hoping it's the first.


I guess it is Ohno's choice but I just feel like Ohno is so good he deserves to be involved in at least one high profile story before all heat and momentum has been drained out of him by using him as a gatekeeper for no clear reason. 

I didn't think of an internal issue for Dream, I guess it makes sense. If it was a wellness violation they'd probably have a duty to report that immediately but if it something else they can just write him off TV. Seems a shame though straight off of that incredible match with Black. 

Unless we do believe the dirt sheets and Dreak does cost Gargano down the line. There is no seeds planted to give that any context though.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Decent episode this week. Loved Ohno vs Gargano.


----------



## Dr. Middy

- Almas and Vega were okay in their opening segment, but it just felt like much of nothing really. Reminded me of Del Rio, and not in a good way. 

- I hope they start taping on the road 100% of the time, because Full Sail are just terrible, spoiled, and annoying marks.

- Lars as a promo is pretty decent, but he doesn't come across as a monster like he does in the ring at all.

- Seven/Dain was a decent little physical affair. The more I watch Dain, the more I love him. Just an awesome big ugly dude who works great in his role.

- Cole/Black next week will be probably an indyriffic match, that'll be fun. Their little promo segment was decent, but man they need to get some better music, what they have sounds just unbearably generic.

- Pretty decent match between Ruby and Sonya, although I was kinda annoyed Ruby failed to sell her leg more after a long ankle lock earlier on. I liked the sudden end when Ruby got caught in the triangle by Sonya, and the stiff strikes between them were good. Their previous match was much better though.

- +1 for Ember wearing Red contacts. Ember is still MEH on the mic, Iconic Duo were fine in their annoying role :lol

- BATE/DUNNE AGAIN! :mark:

- Ohno/Gargano was an EXCELLENT main event that felt like it could have been a staple match on a Takeover event. Just a well worked match with Gargano having a fantastic babyface performance while Ohno just brutalized him with huge forearms and kicks. I loved that midway through the 2nd half of the match, even Ohno wasn't sure that he wanted to keep on brutalizing Johnny, and showed some sympathy to him. The build up to Gargano finally winning a big match was excellent, and I wonder if this could lead to him winning the title eventually. That would be great. (I give this *****1/4*)

-


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Billie Kay looked hot as f*ck this week.


----------



## RiverFenix

It's weird that there doesn't seem to be an angle behind VD's removal - so why mention him in it at all just to remove him because he was injured in a Takeover match? This tournament was put together after Takeover so they would have known he was injured and out. It's not like he was announced in it at any time. 

Almas was decent enough speaking English. I'm still a proponent of wrestlers speaking their native tongue rather than speaking terrible English as I think it makes them look silly. I'd rather have in interpreter for in-ring segments like they do in MMA(Vega could act as his), and backstage segments should be subtitled with them speaking in native language. But I also understand Almas needs to work on his English for the main roster - he wasn't bad considering I guess. And I like he switches back and forth - he tries with easy English and then spouts off is Spanish. 

Lars Sullivan has the Jack Swagger lisp. Why give talent "S" names when this is the case? 

Interesting that Trent Seven is 36 and only been wrestling for seven years. And it's not like he came from another professional athletic background. Just a 30 yr old guy who decides to give it a go. "Trent Seven" doesn't fit him anymore - if it ever did. Did he have a gimmick where that name made sense? His real name "Benjamin Webb" would be more fitting now. The flute/piccolo in Dain's entrance is so out of place it's ridiculous. Seven should wrestle with his shirt on. He's dad bod flabby and jiggling all over the place. Match itself was a waste of time really - could have used somebody better than Seven for the spot. 

Adam Cole shits on his own faction mates in claiming Black has beaten nobodies given he beat both Fish and KOR in their respective NXT debuts. 

I get facing the camera when being interviewed, but when being confronted it just looks weird to be arguing with each other having to still stand facing the camera and arguing at an angle. 

Ohno vs Gargano was very good as would be expected. Not sure I liked the quick tap finish though. I mean I get it - your caught fair and square and you tap. But when Ruby passes out a match earlier and then Ohno taps in seconds - doesn't work for me. I would have had Kassius fight it a little more at least. 

With Ohno not knowing his opponent until the entrance hits - are they setting up a heel turn? Maybe he blames having to wrestle a mystery opponent when said opponent would have known he was fighting Ohno? Is that why they have the VD injury announced and him pulled?


----------



## #HEELFACE

Any update on the vignette?

Who the hell is that?


----------



## RiverFenix

#HEELFACE said:


> Any update on the vignette?
> 
> Who the hell is that?


Shayna "Queen of Spades" Baszler.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- I like Almas but that promo was a flop.

- Sonya v. Ruby was alright actually, Sonya had some decent strikes but her ankle lock is sh*t. She shouldn't use it while she's wearing gloves.

- Gargano v. Ohno was fantastic. It'll be a real shame if Ohno isn't the first challenger when Cole wins the belt.

- Good promo from TUE. 

- Again, Billie Kay looked hot as f*ck.

Cole v. Black next week :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939233622082641920


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> - I like Almas but that promo was a flop.
> 
> - Sonya v. Ruby was alright actually, Sonya had some decent strikes but her ankle lock is sh*t. She shouldn't use it while she's wearing gloves.
> 
> - Gargano v. Ohno was fantastic. It'll be a real shame if Ohno isn't the first challenger when Cole wins the belt.
> 
> - Good promo from TUE.
> 
> *- Again, Billie Kay looked hot as f*ck.*
> 
> Cole v. Black next week :mark:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939233622082641920


I suppose you weren't talking about her latest IG pics, those were awesome as well >


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> I suppose you weren't talking about her latest IG pics, those were awesome as well >


kadakadakadakada


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Nice NXT episode. 

Trent vs Dain..Eh. Not all that good. Love Trent though.

Sonya vs Ruby was good though. Only thing is I didn't like Ruby not selling the leg.

Looks like Peyton is gonna be jobbing to Ember!

Gargano vs Ohno was amazing. Kinda surpised that Gargano won honestly but I'm glad he did given his losing streak. 

Tyler Bate and Pete Dunn will be awesome. Tyler to win the title back please.

Oh and That Almas promo...Yeah. I'd work on that if I were him. 

And Adam vs Black..This match is kinda odd. Black has a winning streak but I think Adam may need this win. Wonder if they'll have Black's streak broken now.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> kadakadakadakada


Peyton still beats her though, she posted better pics this week lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Sonya vs. Ruby finish was idiotic, and the worst finish I've seen in the history of wrestling. 

1. Ruby was outside of the ring
2. Submissions within the ropes are illegal and shouldn't last more than 5 seconds
3. Even if 2 wasn't a thing, her ENTIRE BODY was on the ropes, which at the very least constitutes a rope break.

It was incredibly dumb booking.*


----------



## Mordecay

DecEmber Moon said:


> *The Sonya vs. Ruby finish was idiotic, and the worst finish I've seen in the history of wrestling.
> 
> 1. Ruby was outside of the ring
> 2. Submissions within the ropes are illegal and shouldn't last more than 5 seconds
> 3. Even if 2 wasn't a thing, her ENTIRE BODY was on the ropes, which at the very least constitutes a rope break.
> 
> It was incredibly dumb booking.*


It was a No Holds Barred match, it means No DQ, No Rope Break, how can that be stupid booking?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Mordecay said:


> It was a No Holds Barred match, it means No DQ, No Rope Break, how can that be stupid booking?


*She was halfway outside of the ring, and no holds barred doesn't mean Falls Count Anywhere.*


----------



## Mordecay

DecEmber Moon said:


> *She was halfway outside of the ring, and no holds barred doesn't mean Falls Count Anywhere.*


I suppose that as long one part of the body is on the ring it counts :shrug


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

DecEmber Moon said:


> *The Sonya vs. Ruby finish was idiotic, and the worst finish I've seen in the history of wrestling.
> 
> 1. Ruby was outside of the ring
> 2. Submissions within the ropes are illegal and shouldn't last more than 5 seconds
> 3. Even if 2 wasn't a thing, her ENTIRE BODY was on the ropes, which at the very least constitutes a rope break.
> 
> It was incredibly dumb booking.*


:lmao they wrestled live in Pittsburgh with some of the same botches.

Apparently it was a no holds barred match. It wasn't in Pittsburgh, and the same stuff happened.


----------



## 751161

Is this airing at the same time on the Network as USA. Does anyone know?

Obviously I'm UK so we don't have USA Network here. NXT usually airs at 1am here right? So will it air at Midnight instead with the new start time?

What's the deal?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Fourth Wall said:


> Is this airing at the same time on the Network as USA. Does anyone know?
> 
> Obviously I'm UK so we don't have USA Network here. NXT usually airs at 1am here right? So will it air at Midnight instead with the new start time?
> 
> What's the deal?


It'll be on regular time on the network, so 1am for you bud (Y)

Time for Cole/Black to tear the f*cking house down :mark:


----------



## 751161

Lump Of Cole said:


> It'll be on regular time on the network, so 1am for you bud (Y)
> 
> Time for Cole/Black to tear the f*cking house down :mark:


And here I was thinking I'd be able to watch it at a reasonable time :mj2










Guess I'm staying up until 2am then to see Cole/Black. :armfold This should be a good episode of NXT.

Hope this brings in some new fans to the product as well. It's a great spotlight for those on the show to get their name out to a bigger audience, who might not watch the Network. Good stuff. (Y)


----------



## TD Stinger

Lump Of Cole said:


> It'll be on regular time on the network, so 1am for you bud (Y)
> 
> Time for Cole/Black to tear the f*cking house down :mark:


Oh, Marky, we know how this will all end:










Got it?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Oh, Marky, we know how this will all end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it?




















Got it ? :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Last chance of seeing Peyton in a NXT ring this year :mj2

Hope her match is good and she filmed some backstage stuff in advance for the next few shows (those are usually hilarious) since she and Billie are both back in Australia for the holydays.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm excited!

This will be my first time seeing the show live!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Mordecay *Our girls will be featured on the first ever USA Network broadcast of NXT :drose

Here's a preview of things to come :curry*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This guy looked like an alternative universe Cesaro.


----------



## Irrelevant

Fabian looks generic af but he is awesome.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Aichner seems like a generic, high work-rate guy, with not much else.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I hope they don't ruin Black on the main roster.

Not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Mordecay

To anyone watching the USA network version please confirm this, I may have to start #JusticeForPeyton again


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941088537427968001


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mordecay said:


> To anyone watching the USA network version please confirm this, I may have to start #JusticeForPeyton again
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941088537427968001


That's not what I heard. They showed the match card for the match and said it was happening. They didn't say it was exclusive to the Network...

FFS it better not be!


----------



## Irrelevant

Mordecay said:


> To anyone watching the USA network version please confirm this, I may have to start #JusticeForPeyton again
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941088537427968001


On mine it says one of the featured matches is Ember Moon vs. Peyton Royce. They're showing a package on Ember right now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Other than Charlotte vs ASUKA... there isn't a WWE women's match I look more forward to than Ember Moon vs Bianca BeLair. 

Maybe heel Banks vs Bayley is somewhere up there.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Other than Charlotte vs ASUKA... there isn't a WWE women's match I look more forward to than Ember Moon vs Bianca BeLair.
> 
> Maybe heel Banks vs Bayley is somewhere up there.


Charlotte vs Ember or even Becky vs Ember would be worlds better then Ember vs Bianca


----------



## TD Stinger

@Crasp , our boy Lorcan made it on the USA Network!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bring these guys up already!

The big tan guys are pretty good too....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bryan Jericho said:


> Charlotte vs Ember or even Becky vs Ember would be worlds better then Ember vs Bianca


Something tells me they'll be rivals.


----------



## Mordecay

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Something tells me they'll be rivals.


Bianca and Ember are gonna wrestle to know who is the least charismatic woman in NXT, right @DecEmber Moon ?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mordecay said:


> Bianca and Ember are gonna wrestle to know who is the least charismatic woman in NXT, right @DecEmber Moon ?


There's appeal there for me. To each their own I guess.

:laugh:


----------



## Mordecay

No Peyton on the USA network :mj2... and she was so excited about it

:fuck:fuck:fuck:fuck:fuck:fuck
:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Man if they let mini HBK break the streak tonight...


----------



## Bryan Jericho

That sucks that they arent showing the womens match. Would have preferred that over everything else they showed. Other than Cole's match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Other than Charlotte vs ASUKA... there isn't a WWE women's match I look more forward to than Ember Moon vs Bianca BeLair.
> 
> Maybe heel Banks vs Bayley is somewhere up there.


*Your opinion is correct sir ositivity

Bianca vs. Ember will be an athletic freak fest and it's one of my dream matches. Bianca vs. Charlotte is what I look forward to the most.*



Mordecay said:


> Bianca and Ember are gonna wrestle to know who is the least charismatic woman in NXT, right @DecEmber Moon ?


*
Your opinion is incorrect :Out

Ember has presence and Bianca has plenty of charisma.*


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> No Peyton on the USA network :mj2... and she was so excited about it
> 
> :fuck:fuck:fuck:fuck:fuck:fuck
> :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis



I have it being recorded but that is hella shitty. She even posted on instagram earlier and was like USA network is about to be iconic.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

If Adam Cole was 3-5 inches taller and 40-45 pounds heavier...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I see this match being ruined by too much outside interference.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Mango13 said:


> I have it being recorded but that is hella shitty. She even posted on instagram earlier and was like USA network is about to be iconic.


*That's fucking bullshit and they should be ashamed of themselves for doing it. It was the only reason I planned to watch on USA. This isn't Rosa Mendes vs. Natalya. These are two of the most prominent women on the NXT roster, and they've been wrongfully deprived of a special moment that could've given them great exposure to the main audience. Both women have been advertising the show all day and they have to be crushed by this. It's completely unacceptable. *


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cole should've been a bit more defiant in taking his defeating blow, ala HBK vs Taker at WM 26, maybe more wobbly legs as well.


----------



## Mango13

DecEmber Moon said:


> *That's fucking bullshit and they should be ashamed of themselves for doing it. It was the only reason I planned to watch on USA. This isn't Rosa Mendes vs. Natalya. These are two of the most prominent women on the NXT roster, and they've been wrongfully deprived of a special moment that could've given them great exposure to the main audience. Both women have been advertising the show all day and they have to be crushed by this. It's completely unacceptable. *



I agree with you 100% They showed that shitty tag match over the Women's match, just fucking stupid...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Seems like Cole/Black was cut, gonna watch the network version later.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Lump Of Cole said:


> Seems like Cole/Black was cut, gonna watch the network version later.


*It did feel like it but, what the...there were like 5 minutes of TV left when the broadcast cut out. 

:beckywhat*


----------



## Mordecay

Lol at people chanting "Yes" at the Ember beatdown :lol. Too early to say she is failing, but not a good start


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941118209519783936


----------



## Jedah

I didn't like the structure on USA. Way too many commercials for a one hour show.

Can't believe the cut Ember's match. Gonna have to watch that later...


----------



## sailord

next weeks episode looks great uk and tag belts on the line bate and dunne will definitely be good. lol at cole spaming his taunt during the match


----------



## ecclesiastes10

nxt sucks


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the hell did Cole lose just like that? That really surprised me they had Cole lose 1 on 1 just like that on tv after coming off the Wargames win and him standing tall at the end of Takeover. I mean damn they could have at least had him lose by count out or dq or something if they was determined for Black to win, maybe have Roderick distract him to set a solo feud up between them. It just felt too early to see Cole lose straight up and that quickly.

Also Ember's attitude of "Oh my god i'm living my dream and just so happy to be here its been my dream to hold this belt since i was a little girl" is gonna get old quick, thats the most boring kind of champion.


----------



## sailord

SAMCRO said:


> Why the hell did Cole lose just like that? That really surprised me they had Cole lose 1 on 1 just like that on tv after coming off the Wargames win and him standing tall at the end of Takeover. I mean damn they could have at least had him lose by count out or dq or something if they was determined for Black to win, maybe have Roderick distract him to set a solo feud up between them. It just felt too early to see Cole lose straight up and that quickly.
> 
> Also Ember's attitude of "Oh my god i'm living my dream and just so happy to be here its been my dream to hold this belt since i was a little girl" is gonna get old quick, thats the most boring kind of champion.


It's probably going to and as feud for Black have Cole get his win back at takeover. They have a story they can go with black has pin over all three members of the undisputed that's what I'm thinking I know they were not a team win black pinned Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby fish. The next part of the story will probably happen during the 4 way


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Why the hell did Cole lose just like that? That really surprised me they had Cole lose 1 on 1 just like that on tv after coming off the Wargames win and him standing tall at the end of Takeover. I mean damn they could have at least had him lose by count out or dq or something if they was determined for Black to win, maybe have Roderick distract him to set a solo feud up between them. It just felt too early to see Cole lose straight up and that quickly.
> 
> Also Ember's attitude of "Oh my god i'm living my dream and just so happy to be here its been my dream to hold this belt since i was a little girl" is gonna get old quick, thats the most boring kind of champion.


I will say Cole came off really strong in the match and although he lost clean he did come off "tough" with the finish. However, this was a match where neither guy needed the loss shouldn't have booked it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lump Of Cole said:


> I will say Cole came off really strong in the match and although he lost clean he did come off "tough" with the finish. However, this was a match where neither guy needed the loss shouldn't have booked it.


Exactly it was dumb to even book the match to begin with. It should have been Aleister Black vs Eric Young, then you do Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong as the qualifying matches.


----------



## CM Buck

SAMCRO said:


> Why the hell did Cole lose just like that? That really surprised me they had Cole lose 1 on 1 just like that on tv after coming off the Wargames win and him standing tall at the end of Takeover. I mean damn they could have at least had him lose by count out or dq or something if they was determined for Black to win, maybe have Roderick distract him to set a solo feud up between them. It just felt too early to see Cole lose straight up and that quickly.
> 
> Also Ember's attitude of "Oh my god i'm living my dream and just so happy to be here its been my dream to hold this belt since i was a little girl" is gonna get old quick, thats the most boring kind of champion.


Hypothetically Cole can still cost black his streak. Either in the 4 way or at takeover. I could be wrong though but Adam Cole doesn't strike me as a heel who likes losing.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

Was this weeks NXT actually on TV? What a weak episode to use for that, just next week we have a UK Title rematch and a NXT Tag Title match, why not use that episode? 

Surprisingly great Black/Cole match though. I say surprise because this match was probably only about five minutes long once you took out all the stuff around the match and the ad break in the middle, but WWE let them absolutely kick the shit out of each other in a way you just don’t see elsewhere on WWE TV and it made both guys look so damn great regardless of run time. I didn’t expect Black to beat Cole clean, either. Makes you wonder what the plan is with the Undisputed Era and what the point of the whole point of WarGames was. Still, Black is a fucking star.


----------



## 751161

Cole vs Black was a great little match. I'm glad they didn't give too much away, as we are probably getting this feud again down the line & it'd be amazing at a TakeOver without breaks inbetween, and more time. Really enjoyed the hard hitting nature of it, Black was going ham :mark: Problem with this match was just the result for me, it was a lose-lose situation either way. Neither of these guys should have got a loss yet in singles competition, although I think Cole will bounce back fine from it, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just caught up on two weeks worth...

6/12
Not the best promo from Almas but that will always be his weak point, just sounded like a more bearable version of Del Rio.

Dain vs Seven...meh

Sonya vs Ruby - Not as good as their match in Houston. Ruby produced a good selling job in their Houston match, this match though the selling was non existent. Sonya really is an MMA fighter in a Wrestling ring, she looks so out of place.

Gargano vs Ohno - This was just a bloody good all round wrestling match, great chemistry, good pacing and they beat the shit out of each other, three key components that I want from a match. They are building up a really good story with Gargano, it's so easy to get behind and it will only get better especially when Ciampa returns.

13/12
Almas vs Aichner - Short and sweet match, Aichner continues to impress.

AOP vs Lorcan/Burch - Squash! Shame really, they should of got at least five mins of them beating the shit out of each other.

Ember vs Peyton - An ok match but the Women's division is in a problematic situation right now. Ember is a great performer, I love watching her wrestle but outside of that she's bland, I said when leading up to Takeover that she needs to turn heel, we won't see it but I still stand by that. It also doesn't help that so many believe Peyton & Billie deserve better success, keep having them lose is getting pathetic.

Now we have Shayna Baszler to come...god help us :kobefacepalm

Cole vs Black - Solid match, they got their stuff in and the chemistry was decent. I've seen the spoilers of what's to come so I'll leave it at that


----------



## Mordecay

> Last night's broadcast debut for WWE NXT on the USA Network drew 841,000 viewers. This was a special airing for WWE Week on USA. The show ranked #22 on the Cable Top 150.


Not sure if that was a good or a bad rating, but I expected at least 1 million viewers.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

The new NXT on USA has done TERRIBLY in ratings:










Are you shitting me? 800.000 viewers? LOL


----------



## SAMCRO

Well i mean its not like the show was advertised all that much nor did it have some amazing card. I mean what do you expect a show full of wrestlers who alot don't know to draw in ratings? Anyways wasn't this just a 1 time special thing on USA for this week? Its not gonna be on there every week is it?


----------



## fabi1982

I was actually surprised it did so well. Not advertised, taped show. You have to realize that maybe people were watching on the network as well without advertising. So 800k is not too bad at least for me.


----------



## Littbarski

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The new NXT on USA has done TERRIBLY in ratings:
> 
> 
> Are you shitting me? 800.000 viewers? LOL


No that's actually a decent number. It was out of primetime, barely advertised and also aired on the WWE network. It easily beat one of USAs biggest shows Mr Robot on the night and the live NHL playoff games that aired on USA over the summer.

The live NBA games on ESPN did 1.5 million so a taped developmental show with wrestlers nobody heard of weren't getting close to that obviously.


----------



## RiverFenix

If you have the wwe network - why would you watch it on television when it's sliced up and you got commercials that destroys the pacing of a show taped without them in mind?


----------



## Nuski

I didn't even know they were showing it on TV.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I finally caught up with NXT, turns out "Black Mayonnaise" Ember Moon _couldn't_ keep me away, so I'm back to remind everybody that Nikki is trash.
@DecEmber Moon I'm going to get that nickname to stick....


----------



## Dr. Middy

Another solid show yet again. Took me awhile to watch it though :lol

- Fabian Aichner and Almas was a fun little sprint. Almas is a great heel in-ring, he just needs to ranslate it better in his character and promos. Also, Aichner did a hell of a dive outside too. 

- Wolfe with that personalized stitches for the injury on his head is awesome. 

- Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan I assume are the no-nonsense tag team after fighting one another (I still need to watch those matches). This was a tremendously stiff squash from everybody involved, I loved those slaps Lorcan was doing.

- Bate/Dunne next week :sodone :sodone

- Ember has a pretty great theme and entrance. This was actually a pretty good match overall,. Peyton has become a decent worker, and she held her own here, even though Ember is a much better wrestler overall. Wasn't too excited about Kay attacking because she's the weaker over the two, but we'll see I guess. Nikki getting involved is also interesting, although I feel like she's gotten a slew of title shots recently.

- Street Profits are fun as hell, and they got a lot of charisma to them.

- Sanity vs Fish/O'Reilly should be a great match next week too. 

- I hate how generic Undisputed Era's theme is. There is nothing redeeming or memorable about it. Ironic that he's facing Aleister Black too, who easily has the best overall entrance in NXT.

- Main event was very good, but I was really surprised they just had Black beat Cole. I felt like that they were protecting Cole a lot, but I guess Black getting a clean win won't hurt things too much. Cole was a great cocky prick throughout, and man I love Black's offense. All that striking is just excellent.


----------



## sailord

very good tag match


----------



## THANOS

Holy fuck.. this Bate/Dunn match.. :sodone


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

WOW! I was expecting a comfortably good match that was the weakest of the Bate vs Dunne trilogy, but they damn near topped Chicago. Good lord these guys know gow to put on beautiful matches. Honestly, the in ring work was even better than Chicago here. It is a damn shame that this was in front of Full Sail and not on the TakeOver next month in Pittsbourgh or Mania weekend. They put on a 5 star performance with a meh crowd whereas they would have had a good building exploding. Half the front row looked like they were bored, uninterested, or on their phones, which was just a joke. A lot of these people don't deserve the great wrestling they got. Thank you Bate, thank you Dunne, fuck Full Sail.

****3/4


----------



## Donnie

:banderas Holy Fuck that was amazing


----------



## TD Stinger

Pretty good episode tonight.

Sanity vs. TUE was solid. Honestly until Dane got the hot tag it was pretty basic stuff. But he's a great hot tag guy and his 1 on 2 offense is great. Plus Cole's interference, Nikki's brawl Cole, Cole's reaction added a lot. 

Roddy vs. Lars was better than I thought it would be. Lars sold a lot more than I thought he would. I mean hell, he took a Superplex, though he did kick out at one. Lars continues to get a little bit better every match, and being in there with guys like Roddy helps a lot. Still needs a better finisher though.

Dunne vs. Bate had another great match. I did like how they started slow, with Dunne slowly gettng under Bate's skin, which eventually lead to that Suplex off the ring steps. And the blows Dunne hit on Bate's hand were great.

After that we got a lot of great action and counters. I can't say it surpassed the Chicago match. The Chicago match had a great atmosphere and peaked at the right time. This match, while it had some great acton, I think had one or two many spots in it. Plus that Spiral Tap at the end looked like it barely hit Dunne. Small nitpicks aside, still a great match.

Other Notes:

Do all of Sabatelli and Moss's feud start with their car?

Sonya continues to impress me in NXT which is sad knowing this was probably her last taping. Would have liked to see her in NXT for a while longer. But, have to make room for Sonya I guess, who I do like as well.


----------



## 751161

The UK Division needs way more spotlight. Dunne/Bate was awesome, I really need to go back & watch their match from the TakeOver Chicago now.


----------



## Piers

Is Wolfe legitimately injured ?

Sorry but Undisputed Era put me to sleep. Definition of blandness right here...
On the other hand, Sanity's reign was disappointing. They didn't get a lot to work with, sadly. 

Why does Otis remind me so much of Danny DeVito ? :lol 

Lars Sullivan's silhouette is a nice touch to his entrance. Nice match with Roderick.

A lot has already been said about the main event, I don't need to explain why it was one of the best matches of the year.

PS : is that constantly screaming female fan near the ramp retarded ? She actually looks like she is...


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else always notice that weird angry middle aged fat white dude thats always in the Street Profits videos? That guy has to be a plant right?


















Lol its just odd if he is a plant they chose to have some fat nerdy white dude be their cheerleader in all their fan interaction segments.


----------



## Alright_Mate

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else always notice that weird angry middle aged fat white dude thats always in the Street Profits videos? That guy has to be a plant right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol its just odd if he is a plant they chose to have some fat nerdy white dude be their cheerleader in all their fan interaction segments.


He is my favourite fan right now, he's been sitting on the front row a few times recently, definitely the most passionate fan in Full Sail. Him being right in the middle of the front row actually makes a big difference, rather see him than the two-three people who sometimes sit in that exact same spot with their heads down for the entire shows, the absolute wasters.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Another excellent NXT, with two great title matches. 

Santity (Young&Dain) and Undisputed Era (Fish&O'Rielly) was a real good tag match with a fantastic heat segment by Fish/O'Rielly that led to a great hot tag by Dain. Loved Nikki coming out to attack Cole, and putting the belts on Undisputed Era make sense to give them legitimacy. Probably a ****1/2* match. 

We got a truncated version of the great video segments Strong had months back. Seems like they are building him to finally beat Lars, or are using that to protect him in defeat, given Lars is undefeated.

Shayna Baszler should be a nice addition when she comes in.

Otis Dozovic is fucking awesome, he's hilarious :lmao 

Sonya's promo was okay, she rushed it like hell, but it wasn't bad.

NXT is really good at doing hype video packages, as this Lars one made him look like a goddamn monster. Oh and if you noticed, they aired excellent video packages hyping up both Lars and Strong for this match, actually building up the match even more. Should do that more on the main roster.

Sullivan/Strong was a great little david/goliath match, with Strong doing a lot to make Lars look like a freak of nature, while also putting up a fight of his own. I'd call it maybe ****1/4*. It's interesting how two guys in the fatal 4 way match are undefeated, which makes it a pretty interesting question as to who wins. 

Street Profits come across really well in these segments. Dude's seem fun as hell and ooze charisma. 

Bate's theme :dance 

So this was a tremendous match that felt like a longer version of what they did at Takeover:Chicago. I really liked the first half with how Dunne controlled a good portion of the match as they stayed on the ground, especially the finger spots (Marty Scurll eat your heart out). The 2nd half of this match was awesome as hell too, with a lot of excellent hard striking, huge moves, kickouts, and a lot of the spots they did in their previous match mixed in with some new things. I think they went a little too long, as they seemed to lose the crowd somewhat near the end (although this Full Sail crowd was shitty for this match, only wanting to do chants here and there). Still, awesome match that I'd call a tick lower than their previous match. I'd call it *****1/2*


----------



## SAMCRO

Could you imagine how apeshit the crowd would be if this match between Bate and Dunne took place infront a live Chicago crowd? Fullsail was yawning and looking at their phones, pathetic, it was a slap in the face to Bate and Dunne who was putting on a MOTY and Fullsail could care less. They made some noise here and there but the caliber match those two put on deserved way more than that.

I don't think its possible for Bate and Dunne to have a bad match, those to work so fucking well together, they know each others moves and take them perfect everytime without fail. Also god damn it looked like Dunne legit broke Bate's fingers on that stomp, i don't see how he didn't, he just stomped while Bates fingers was bent underneath his hand against the mat, it looked nasty af.

You can't guarantee alot in life but whenever Tyler Bate faces Pete Dunne you can guarantee they're gonna have a 4 or 5 star match every damn time.


----------



## Piers

God I hope Shayna Baszler does some stupid shit and gets released before debuting.


----------



## SAMCRO

Shayna Baszler looks weird as fuck in that vignette, looks straight up like a dude, she looks like Bayley's ugly brother.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. Really Strong lost gain?

Wow did they really let NXT run about twenty minutes longer than average just so Dunne and Bate could have their match? No wonder though, this match was pure magic from start to finish. Utterly sublime perfection, I'm not sure I've seen much better anywhere. I definitely need to watch their TakeOver match again but I’d hazard to say this was even better than that match and the TakeOver match was my match of the year so… 

It just leaves me questioning why these two are so slept on by WWE and why they haven’t done more with the UK Division in general. It also makes you wonder why PROGRESS squandered two GREAT wrestlers in shitty shenanigan filled heel runs. Y’all talking about your Omega/Okada trilogy well give me the Dunne/Bate UK Title Triple any day. 

You have to feel sorry for the Tag Title match that started off the show too. I didn’t really care for the match that much anyway but after Dunne/Bate III, Sanity and Undisputed should be embarrassed by their clunky, heatless, title match. There is no excuse, they are much more seasoned wrestlers with storytelling and characterisation behind them, there shouldn’t even by a competition, let alone the chasm of a divide between the two matches. Undisputed Era is feeling dead in the water right now.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Killian Dain was really impressive there. He has like a full set of two-on-one offensive moves. :lol

Lars continues to be a badass. :mark

Bate and Dunn put on a hell of a show every time they go out there.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Great NXT. 

The Title Match was alright. Riley/Fish now have the titles so I do think that Cole will win the main title at some point. Probably at the Next Takeover.

Strong/Sullivan was a nice match. Roderick needs to start winning though. I don't get WWE and having their faces lose so damn much. That doesn't get them over.

Bate/Dunn was amazing. But I liked their Takeover Match better though.

And I liked Street Prophets segment. and It also seems like Heavy Machinery and Riddick and Tino are gonna be feuding next. I love how The Tag Divison has more than just the title feud going on. MR can learn something from that.


----------



## RiverFenix

Crowd was a bit flat for the tag title match. Taping four shows in one set probably had the crowd tiring out a bit but it takes away from the match. Also Eric Young doesn't play a good face in peril, just never got the sympathy behind him but Sanity are tweeners facing heels. I did dig the finish of Young walking in to a (modified) Total Elimination outta nowhere. Right call to get the titles off of Sanity and to UE. NXT doesn't seem to have any over face teams right now though. But it will be easier to make some with having straight heels carrying the gold. 

That Tino/Moss & Heavy Machinery back stage vid was bad. Really bad. 

Sullivan vs Roddy was pretty solid. Lars seemingly doesn't know what rope to throw his opponent into and it comes off clunky some times, but it also looks more "real" as a result. I liked the opening when Roddy went right at Lars and was lighting him up with strikes. I might have had the 1-count kick out and shock from the Angle Slam and have the top rope Superplex get a close two. Crowd seemed more alive for this match - would be interesting to see if this was taped right after the Tag Title match or was filmed earlier and airing out of order. 

Bate vs Dunne was very good. Nothing much more to say about these two - they're like Benoit vs Eddie, they just work so well together. I legit had to look away at the first finger dislocater stomp when Dunne had Bate's hand all contorted back and pinned to the ground as he stomped on it. Takeover match was better - probably because it was unexpected to a large extent (blew their UK finals match completely out of the water) whereas this one has the built on expectations from the Takeover match. Still really good. 

Where does Bate go from here? Where does Dunne go? Seven is crud, maybe Wolfgang gets the next build and title shot? WWE needs to shit or get off the pot with the UK based company. They have five wrestlers in the whole "division". If Bate is done feuding with Dunne for the time being, is he off NXT programming? Or just keep him in a tag team with Trent Seven? Dunne defended the UK title against Gargano - so it's not limited to UK wrestlers, but at the same time you know he's going to retain it. 

I'd love to see Dunne vs Buddy Murphy feud.


----------



## Reil

Congrats to Kairi Sane, who is about to become a victim of 50/50 booking (to Shayna Baszler).

Also Shayna's nickname is legitimately terrible. *~THE SUBMISSION MAGICIAN~*

I didn't think it was possible, but WWE managed to come up with quite possibly the worst nickname of 2017, before the year closed.


----------



## Dibil13

Damn that was a fun main event. Right move having Black take the pin too. 



Reil said:


> Congrats to Kairi Sane, who is about to become a victim of 50/50 booking (to Shayna Baszler).
> 
> Also Shayna's nickname is legitimately terrible. *~THE SUBMISSION MAGICIAN~*
> 
> I didn't think it was possible, but WWE managed to come up with quite possibly the worst nickname of 2017, before the year closed.


I think it's more likely that Shayna beats her and moves on to Ember. That's probably what should happen too. It establishes right away that Kairi isn't just another Asuka.


----------



## Reil

Dibil13 said:


> Damn that was a fun main event. Right move having Black take the pin too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's more likely that Shayna beats her and moves on to Ember. That's probably what should happen too. It establishes right away that Kairi isn't just another Asuka.


I don't disagree, but you can't afford to have Kairi lose a bunch either. It seems to be a problem with WWE booking in general. They always book their underdogs to lose a bunch, and it kills any heat/momentum they could have. 

If Kairi loses her feud against Shayna, she absolutely needs to dominate her next one, and I don't trust WWE with that. Even NXT's bookers are bad at the whole underdog thing. She's undeniably one of their most valuable assets in NXT right now.

I'm just not a fan of Shayna even possibly sniffing gold. Because I have a feeling she'll be booked less like NXT Samoa Joe and more like Brock Lesnar (remember, she steamrolled through pretty much everyone but Kairi in the MYC). Which would be infinitely worse for the division than Asuka ever was. Because at least Asuka made her opponents look somewhat decent, even when she did go over in the end.


----------



## MC

Kairi will probabbly lose to Shayna "It's should've been Dieter" Baszler but as long as she get's a few wins afterwards, she will be fine.


----------



## Reil

MC 16 said:


> Kairi will probabbly lose to Shayna "It's should've been Dieter" Baszler but as long as she get's a few wins afterwards, she will be fine.


Pretty much this. However, I don't have much confidence in WWE's booking in helping her rebound. I feel like washed up MMA fighters are Triple H's vice.

Washed up/failed football players are Vince's thing, and washed up/failed MMA fighters seems to be Triple H's vice.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I :mark: :mark: :mark: hard when Jonny won. And, over Black! Damn! That's momentum and decent outcomes for the rest.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hell of a main event. All 4 men got a chance to shine. They had some unique ways to take out the big guys. And something I found interesting is that Gargano pretty much took advantage of someone else's dirty work.

Like, he didn't do it as a complete heel. But he was still eager to capitalize after Black was taken out by Cole. I wonder if that plays into anything going forward.

As far as Shayna goes, I'm someone who is happy that she's in NXT. She's a real heel, has a good style. She's rough around the edges, but I really enjoyed her match with Kairi in the MYC and in NXT, I have no doubt they can deliver something just as good if not better.

And as far as Kairi goes, I don't really have an issue if she loses to Shayna. I had her pegged to win the title during WM Weekend. But if she doesn't win it until, say, Brooklyn, that's fine. There's no need to rush to put the title on her.

NXT has a particular cycle. You get built up. You win the title. You have your reign. And once your reign is over, you're pretty much floating until you get called up. So I would do a lot with Kairi before I put the title on her.


----------



## Jedah

That fatal 4 way was great. Second best multi-man match of the year besides the SummerSlam one. I still find it surprising that they're pulling the trigger on Black vs. Cole so early. Maybe it'll be a long, slow-burning and intermittent rivalry rather than a one-track feud.

Shayna looks like she'll be the one to challenge Ember in Philly. On the one hand I like that because it means Kairi's chances of being a surprise entrant in the women's Rumble will be higher. On the other, they might just pull the trigger on the title change. I doubt it since Ember vs. Kairi is clearly the big match for the division in 2018, but the MMA masochistic fetish is something Triple H shares with Vince.


----------



## MC

So obviously Baszler vs Kairi will happen soon but can Baszler be carried to a good match, she has had good matches with top female wrestlers before so it's possible.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jedah said:


> That fatal 4 way was great. Second best multi-man match of the year besides the SummerSlam one. I still find it surprising that they're pulling the trigger on Black vs. Cole so early. Maybe it'll be a long, slow-burning and intermittent rivalry rather than a one-track feud.
> 
> Shayna looks like she'll be the one to challenge Ember in Philly. On the one hand I like that because it means Kairi's chances of being a surprise entrant in the women's Rumble will be higher. On the other, they might just pull the trigger on the title change. I doubt it since Ember vs. Kairi is clearly the big match for the division in 2018, but the MMA masochistic fetish is something Triple H shares with Vince.


Personally I think they'll do 2 women's matches at Takeover Philly.

Shayna vs. Kairi
Ember vs. Nikki

Shayna singled out Kairi in her attack and they already have a backstory. Plus Nikki and Ember had a little stare down 2 weeks ago. That's how I see this playing out right now.


----------



## Jedah

MC 16 said:


> So obviously Baszler vs Kairi will happen soon but can Baszler be carried to a good match, she has had good matches with top female wrestlers before so it's possible.


Shayna's matches were OK in the tournament, and Kairi the two did manage to put on a very good final.


----------



## MC

Jedah said:


> Shayna's matches were OK in the tournament, and Kairi the two did manage to put on a very good final.


Not talking about her MYC matches.


----------



## Reil

Shayna is okay in the ring against more experienced people, but how she would perform against greener talent is a mystery. And as much as I would like to see Kairi win the title this year, I don't think it'll happen. Odds are Shayna will take the title from Ember, and go on a monster run well into 2019 before losing it. I say that because Triple H has a serious fetish with MMA fighters.


----------



## Dr. Middy

- Street Profits with a nice squash against two jobbers that actually didn't look like jobbers. Ford's frogsplash is really a thing of beauty. They're pretty damn over now, and their promo feels like they'll soon be part of the title picture.

- Sonya/Ember was not too shabby, Sonya continues to improve. Crowd was complete ass here though, like they were wrestling in an empty arena match. Teasing Ember/Kairi already is interesting, that could be a match that steals a Takeover show. But I guess Shayna/Kairi is gonna happen first, which was a great MYC finals.

- Paul Ellering cut a decent little promo, with some very angry AOP behind him. Lotta heavy breathing. 

- Lars rising up to cast a huge shadow on that spotlight is one of the best entrance gimmicks in NXT/WWE right now.

- The main event was just awesome. You had just a cluster of a match that never let up, with just excellent showdowns between the HOSSES in Dain/Lars, an awesome segment with Black/Gargano, Lars being booked like a monster all match, and that amazing babyface comeback against the two monsters by Black. But Gargano, perhaps the biggest underdog in the match, after going on such a losing streak, suddenly winning an amazing affair with Ohno, comes out with the win out of nowhere pinning Black (who was protected well by being laid out by Undisputed Era). This was just tremendous in every way (I give it *****1/4)*


----------



## Mordecay

Hey, don't worry about Kairi losing, she has the Iconic Duo to get a few free wins to get back on track :eyeroll:fuckthis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I have to watch the Gargano match I read about tonight. Guy is the next great, *true* babyface in WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO

Really surprised they had Black eat the pin, figured he'd get screwed over by Cole and laid out outside the ring, but i never thought he'd end up taking the pin. Guess they don't wanna another streak gimmick after Asuka, which is good, i'm getting tired of undefeated streaks, half the time they don't know when to end it or how to.

But yeah looks like my theory is looking right, Gargano to go on to Takeover and then Ciampa will screw him over in some way.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

Kinda weird giving a Women's NXT Title shot to someone they have already called up. Baszler’s redebut too, the room was practically silent. Yeeesh. 

Also I thought the four way was a Takeover thing, I didn’t know we’d be getting it here..? I was concerned as well when I saw they were only getting about ten minutes but honestly this match was pretty good overall. I’m not convinced by Sullivan, he doesn’t seem as fit or as strong as his character requires, really emphasising the joke of him being a Poundland Strowman but everyone else in this match was excellent, I loved the crowd just losing their minds when it was Black and Gargano in the ring. 

So, Ciampa is back for the next TakeOver then right? Not only is Gargano the Number One contender but he’s the first guy in NXT to pin Black. Moving forwards, what we thinking then, Black v Cole II at TakeOver? I can get behind that, I guess Black doesn’t need the title.


----------



## Alberta_Beef

TD Stinger said:


> Personally I think they'll do 2 women's matches at Takeover Philly.
> 
> Shayna vs. Kairi
> Ember vs. Nikki
> 
> Shayna singled out Kairi in her attack and they already have a backstory. Plus Nikki and Ember had a little stare down 2 weeks ago. That's how I see this playing out right now.


I agree. 

Plus now we add Black vs Cole and Gargano vs Almas to the card and that is a hell of a start. Also, it looks like we might get AoP vs UE as well, which could be really good too.


----------



## Crasp

I don't think I will ever like Shayna. The NXT women's div was really starting to come together before she was inserted.


----------



## Reil

My feeling with Shayna is that while she's an okay ring worker, I have a really bad feeling she's going to be booked like Brock Lesnar. Not like Samoa Joe. Triple H seems REALLY high on making Shayna the central figure of the NXT Women's Division (supposedly).

Also I think its been said before, but Johnny Gargano pretty much has to win at Takeover Philly. They've been doing this underdog thing for so long that if he loses at Takeover, it'll probably cement him as a jobber/loser. And I see them going that route with Kairi as well. "Oh well she's an underdog, so she can lose a bunch and never get wins and still be loved!"


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Great episode IMO. Especially the main event, so god damn happy that Gargano won, i popped like crazy. Hopefully he goes on and wins the belt :mark

Shayna's debut also raises a lot of hype for the women's division, be interesting to see which direction they go in with that.


----------



## ellthom

That fatal 4 was was so much fun to watch 

Also Shayna's debut was pretty good.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reil said:


> My feeling with Shayna is that while she's an okay ring worker, I have a really bad feeling she's going to be booked like Brock Lesnar. Not like Samoa Joe. Triple H seems REALLY high on making Shayna the central figure of the NXT Women's Division (supposedly).
> 
> Also I think its been said before, but Johnny Gargano pretty much has to win at Takeover Philly. They've been doing this underdog thing for so long that if he loses at Takeover, it'll probably cement him as a jobber/loser. And I see them going that route with Kairi as well. "Oh well she's an underdog, so she can lose a bunch and never get wins and still be loved!"


I mean, I haven't seen any report or anything suggesting he wants Shayna to be the central figure of the division. I've seen fan speculation, but how much does that really mean? I mean, the same people thought for sure she would win the MYC and she didn't. I thin she'll get a good push, but I don't see her getting the Brock/Asuka push.

And as far as NXT goes, they've shown they can tell a story through losses and have someone look stronger out the other end. Sami Zayn and Bayley are prime examples of this. They had to improvise with Ciampa being out, so they made Gargano go on a losing streak, always with a story arc behind it, so it means more now when he wins. Now, if he loses clean to Andrade, I agree that makes him look bad. But it will mean so much more if he wins or if Ciampa screws him.

Again, with NXT, I have little doubt that they will do wrong by Kairi. Yeah, she could lose to Shayna. But Kairi is someone who, IMO, can be built in a similar way to Gargano through losing at first.


----------



## Reil

I think the problem with your logic though is that Gargano is pretty much universally loved, and had established himself firmly before the DIY breakup happened. Where Kairi doesn't have much name value outside of winning the Mae Young Classic. Part of that has to do with the fact that she came from a promotion (STARDOM) that most WWE fans (including the really smarky ones) don't follow or didn't know about.

What I dread happening is Kairi losing to Shayna, losing any momentum she has, and effectively ending her NXT career because why should anyone cheer for a loser? It doesn't help that unlike Gargano, she has a language barrier to contend with as well! 

WWE in general has pretty much burned me when it comes to underdog booking. Because more often than not, they've shown they cannot do it. And the absolute last thing Kairi needs to look like right now is a loser, as she's still in the process of trying to get over. Sami, Bayley, Johnny, etc all got over because they connected with the fans fairly quickly. 

Kairi doesn't seem to have hit that point yet, and jobbing her out to Shayna or putting her on a losing streak would probably irreparably damage her career there at this time. I don't trust WWE in the slightest when it comes to fixing a person's career, even in NXT.


----------



## MC

I would prefer Baszler as the focus then Ember Moon to be honest. :draper2


----------



## ellthom

MC 16 said:


> I would prefer Baszler as the focus then Ember Moon to be honest. :draper2


They'll probably make it a three way which I hope they don't/ Getting tired of the 3/4/5 ways for woman's matches.


----------



## Dibil13

Reil said:


> I don't disagree, but you can't afford to have Kairi lose a bunch either. It seems to be a problem with WWE booking in general. They always book their underdogs to lose a bunch, and it kills any heat/momentum they could have.
> 
> If Kairi loses her feud against Shayna, she absolutely needs to dominate her next one, and I don't trust WWE with that. Even NXT's bookers are bad at the whole underdog thing. She's undeniably one of their most valuable assets in NXT right now.
> 
> I'm just not a fan of Shayna even possibly sniffing gold. Because I have a feeling she'll be booked less like NXT Samoa Joe and more like Brock Lesnar (remember, she steamrolled through pretty much everyone but Kairi in the MYC). Which would be infinitely worse for the division than Asuka ever was. Because at least Asuka made her opponents look somewhat decent, even when she did go over in the end.


I'm confident that Kairi will be handled well enough. She'll take some losses but not to the point where she looks pathetic and weak. It's clear from the MYC that HHH knows what he has with her. 

I'm not really sure what to expect from Shayna though. Her being signed at all was a shock to me since she's already 37 and still fairly inexperienced. Probably not the kind of person you want to invest too much into.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reil said:


> I think the problem with your logic though is that Gargano is pretty much universally loved, and had established himself firmly before the DIY breakup happened. Where Kairi doesn't have much name value outside of winning the Mae Young Classic. Part of that has to do with the fact that she came from a promotion (STARDOM) that most WWE fans (including the really smarky ones) don't follow or didn't know about.
> 
> What I dread happening is Kairi losing to Shayna, losing any momentum she has, and effectively ending her NXT career because why should anyone cheer for a loser? It doesn't help that unlike Gargano, she has a language barrier to contend with as well!
> 
> WWE in general has pretty much burned me when it comes to underdog booking. Because more often than not, they've shown they cannot do it. And the absolute last thing Kairi needs to look like right now is a loser, as she's still in the process of trying to get over. Sami, Bayley, Johnny, etc all got over because they connected with the fans fairly quickly.
> 
> Kairi doesn't seem to have hit that point yet, and jobbing her out to Shayna or putting her on a losing streak would probably irreparably damage her career there at this time. I don't trust WWE in the slightest when it comes to fixing a person's career, even in NXT.


The main roster has showed, except for Bryan, has showed it cannot do Underdog booking. But NXT has shown it can handle it. So in the long run, even if Shayna does beat Kairi, I really have no concern that she'll be build well in the long run.

On the main roster? Who knows. But in NXT, I'm confident enough in the crew down there to it right. Kairi has the charisma and likeability that will keep fans in a positive light with her and if you tell the right story, she'll be fine.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole f*cking killed Aleister with that last shot kada


----------



## MC

The 4 Way was pretty good, it had some great moments such as the table spot, and Undisputed Era interfering. Glad Gargano won as well and it get's Black's loss out the way. ***1/2


----------



## Alright_Mate

So the last episode of the year...

I'm sorry but Street Profits are starting to become too cringeworthy, they are fun, they have charisma but they need to rein it in a bit or they'll become seriously annoying.

No real investment in Ember vs Sonya; however I'm starting to see improvements in Sonya's ability. She has been looking far more comfortable recently, her ring awareness has become better and she seems to know what she's doing, her matches aren't looking like a choreographed mess anymore. Her wrestling style will never win me over though. So one MMA reject goes, another one comes in, still not sure what to make of Shayna Baszler; however it was a simple and effective debut.

Finally another main event that delivers, I thought the match as a whole had perfect pacing and it was booked to perfection. Fast start, exciting spots, exciting sequences, everything you want from a Fatal 4-way. The short interaction with Gargano & Black was brilliant, great wrestling and the crowd loved it. Broke down a bit when Cole interfered, sets up his storyline going forward though. Gargano's story has been set up to perfection, his match against Almas should be lit, will he take the title though or will Ciampa return and kill him...


----------



## SAMCRO

Lump Of Cole said:


> Adam Cole f*cking killed Aleister with that last shot kada


I know! It looked sick and i was so glad to see he's still gonna use it, i was afraid he'd be stuck with the Shining Wizard, as good as his is The last Shot should be his finisher.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> I know! It looked sick and i was so glad to see he's still gonna use it, i was afraid he'd be stuck with the Shining Wizard, as good as his is The last Shot should be his finisher.


Definitely glad they're letting him use it, Cole's never injured anyone with it (I don't think he's everyone injured anyone period) and he delivers the move to perfection. It got a great reaction when he hit Black with it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Reil said:


> My feeling with Shayna is that while she's an okay ring worker, I have a really bad feeling she's going to be booked like Brock Lesnar. Not like Samoa Joe. Triple H seems REALLY high on making Shayna the central figure of the NXT Women's Division (supposedly).
> 
> *Also I think its been said before, but Johnny Gargano pretty much has to win at Takeover Philly. They've been doing this underdog thing for so long that if he loses at Takeover, it'll probably cement him as a jobber/loser*. And I see them going that route with Kairi as well. "Oh well she's an underdog, so she can lose a bunch and never get wins and still be loved!"


No he doesn't man, its obvious at least to me that Ciampa's gonna screw him over. So he can lose by having Ciampa cost him the match, which keeps his credibility and sets up him and Ciampa's epic feud for 2018.

I actually see Almas losing his title in a triple threat to either Adam Cole or Aleister Black. But i don't ever see Gargano winning the belt, if he does it'll likely be like Sami Zayn's reign, some heartfelt win then loses it like 3 weeks later. Underdog's never hold the belt for long.


----------



## Reil

SAMCRO said:


> No he doesn't man, its obvious at least to me that Ciampa's gonna screw him over. So he can lose by having Ciampa cost him the match, which keeps his credibility and sets up him and Ciampa's epic feud for 2018.
> 
> I actually see Almas losing his title in a triple threat to either Adam Cole or Aleister Black. But i don't ever see Gargano winning the belt, if he does it'll likely be like Sami Zayn's reign, some heartfelt win then loses it like 3 weeks later. Underdog's never hold the belt for long.


Ciampa isn't expected to be cleared until closer until around Wrestlemania. He may not even make New Orleans.


----------



## Crasp

^ Not like Ciampa would even need to get physically involved. Just Gargano seeing Ciampa in the crowd wearing a DIY shirt should be enough to throw him off and enable Almas to capitalize.


----------



## Reil

Crasp said:


> ^ Not like Ciampa would even need to get physically involved. Just Gargano seeing Ciampa in the crowd wearing a DIY shirt should be enough to throw him off and enable Almas to capitalize.


Lets assume that Ciampa doesn't even show up or make an impact at all, and Gargano loses. What then? 

Like I said before. WWE does not know how to book underdogs at all. Having them lose constantly will only show the audience that the underdog is a big ol loser, and you are wasting your breath cheering for them. Gargano losing in any other way than Ciampa interference would pretty much show that he's a giant loser right now.


----------



## Crasp

Reil said:


> Lets assume that Ciampa doesn't even show up or make an impact at all, and Gargano loses. What then?
> 
> Like I said before. WWE does not know how to book underdogs at all. Having them lose constantly will only show the audience that the underdog is a big ol loser, and you are wasting your breath cheering for them.


No argument here on that one. I'm a Becky fan afterall...


----------



## SAMCRO

Reil said:


> Ciampa isn't expected to be cleared until closer until around Wrestlemania. He may not even make New Orleans.


So? He doesn't have to do anything physical at Takeover, all it would take is him appearing on the stage or on the ring apron, it distracts Johnny and he loses. Theres plenty of ways for Ciampa to fuck Gargano over that doesn't involve him getting physical.

Ciampa doesn't have to do anything physical until he's ready, just have him cutting promos and playing mind games with Gargano, and they have their big match wrestlemania weekend.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Lump Of Cole said:


> Adam Cole f*cking killed Aleister with that last shot kada


Every time he hits it it looks so brutal I assume it is botched. It is great for a finisher in that regard so I'm surprised WWE let him use it, they seem to let things slide in NXT but I can imagine the move either getting banned or killed by being changed to the soft style they use on the main roster.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> No he doesn't man, its obvious at least to me that Ciampa's gonna screw him over. So he can lose by having Ciampa cost him the match, which keeps his credibility and sets up him and Ciampa's epic feud for 2018.
> 
> I actually see Almas losing his title in a triple threat to either Adam Cole or Aleister Black. But i don't ever see Gargano winning the belt, if he does it'll likely be like Sami Zayn's reign, some heartfelt win then loses it like 3 weeks later. Underdog's never hold the belt for long.


OR !!!!

Gargano wins the title and Cole challenges him at NOLA where Ciampa costs him the match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lump Of Cole said:


> OR !!!!
> 
> Gargano wins the title and Cole challenges him at NOLA where Ciampa costs him the match.


Yeah it could easily go that way as well, guess the question is when will Ciampa screw him over?

For some reason i don't see Almas losing the title this soon, if he does then i could easily see it going the way you said, and it would be a great way to slip the title on Cole.

But for sure though if Ciampa doesn't come back and screw him over Gargano has to win to set up the moment for Ciampa to screw him over in the future. So either Ciampa screws him or he wins the title, thats the only two options i see for the match. 

It would be dumb as fuck to just have him lose clean to Almas, i just can't see them being that dumb. Either he wins the title or Ciampa fucks him over, thats the only two things that should happen.


----------



## Crasp

Part of me would like to See Gargano win the title, but for Almas to win it back in his rematch due to Ciampa, and they can do the whole "Ciampa is jelly that in his absense Gargano won the title" thing.


----------



## THANOS

Crasp said:


> Part of me would like to See Gargano win the title, but for Almas to win it back in his rematch due to Ciampa, and they can do the whole "Ciampa is jelly that in his absense Gargano won the title" thing.


Ciampa can be the Kevin Owens to his Sami Zayn.


----------



## Jedah

I'd be really surprised if Gargano didn't get screwed by Ciampa, even if he's not ready to make a full in-ring return yet. It's not like he can't run into the ring and lay his ass out with a chair.

The triple threat scenario with Almas seems very possible at this point. I'd be shocked if that title doesn't go on Cole in New Orleans. He's clearly NXT's top heel now, not Almas. The triple threat would then set up Cole vs. Black in Brooklyn, and that rivalry will probably be the dominant one for the post-Mania year.


----------



## MEMS

2018 has me giddy if the top two programs are Cole vs Black and Gargano vs Ciampa. Pretty damn awesome.


----------



## THANOS

Jedah said:


> I'd be really surprised if Gargano didn't get screwed by Ciampa, even if he's not ready to make a full in-ring return yet. It's not like he can't run into the ring and lay his ass out with a chair.
> 
> The triple threat scenario with Almas seems very possible at this point. I'd be shocked if that title doesn't go on Cole in New Orleans. He's clearly NXT's top heel now, not Almas. The triple threat would then set up Cole vs. Black in Brooklyn, and that rivalry will probably be the dominant one for the post-Mania year.


Gargano wins the title, Cole takes it from him due to Ciampa, and Black takes it from Cole.


----------



## Jedah

Maybe, but I don't think Gargano wins the title until he gets passed Ciampa. Ciampa screwing him just on the cusp of his triumph would make the eventual payoff even better when it does happen, which will probably be late 2018 or early 2019.


----------



## Oakesy

Have just caught up on NXT since the last takeover. I haven't watched it weekly for over two years. My god is it on fire right now!

JOHNNY WRESTLING :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Reil

Just a heads up (not really a spoiler, but what to expect going forward, schedule/taping wise):

Later this week, we have NXT tapings at Center Stage in Atlanta, Georgia. This will tape enough footage to cover up until the Takeover before the Royal Rumble.

Then on February 1st and 2nd, we have another set of tapings at Center Stage in Atlanta. This will cover *everything up to Takeover: New Orleans*. 

So for anyone who reads spoiler reports, you'll probably have a very good idea of the New Orleans Takeover (pre-Wrestlemania) card.

And finally after Takeover New Orleans, they return to Full Sail for another taping set or two before Takeover: Chicago II (before Money in the Bank).


----------



## RiverFenix

Reil said:


> Just a heads up (not really a spoiler, but what to expect going forward, schedule/taping wise):
> 
> Later this week, we have NXT tapings at Center Stage in Atlanta, Georgia. This will tape enough footage to cover up until the Takeover before the Royal Rumble.
> 
> Then on February 1st and 2nd, we have another set of tapings at Center Stage in Atlanta. This will cover *everything up to Takeover: New Orleans*.
> 
> So for anyone who reads spoiler reports, you'll probably have a very good idea of the New Orleans Takeover (pre-Wrestlemania) card.
> 
> And finally after Takeover New Orleans, they return to Full Sail for another taping set or two before Takeover: Chicago II (before Money in the Bank).


Two separate sets of tapings in Atlanta? So not taping back at Full Sail until April?


----------



## Reil

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Two separate sets of tapings in Atlanta? So not taping back at Full Sail until April?


Yeah, they have two separate tapings (three if you want to count Feb 1 and Feb 2 as separate dates.) in Atlanta. So they won't be back at Full Sail until April. They will be taping several episodes tomorrow night to cover everything up to the Takeover before the Royal Rumble. Then probably tape a filler show in Philly itself, before moving to tape in Atlanta.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/article/nxt-tapings-center-stage-atlanta


----------



## Mordecay

> *- Tonight's WWE NXT episode will be a two-hour 2017 Year In Review episode with never-before-seen footage from the Adam Cole vs. Drew McIntyre match that featured WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels as the special referee.* There will also be an announcement on the NXT 2017 Awards, a special look at NXT Women's Champion Ember Moon plus words from Johnny Gargano and NXT Champion Andrade "Cien" Almas as they prepare for their "Takeover: Philly" main event.


 @MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck


kada

Really hope it's the full match.


----------



## Crasp

Sounds like a generally very much skipable episode.


----------



## Reil

Announced on NXT tonight, TM61 will be back in two weeks.

I'll be completely honest. I forgot about these guys, because they had pretty much no gimmick whatsoever. The only thing I remember about them is they jobbed a lot before Shane Thorne got injured.


----------



## Dibil13

Fun episode and a good recap of the year. What a year it was too. Maybe NXT isn't quite what it used to be but it's still damn good. 

I especially liked the bit with Ember Moon. She finally felt like top babyface material and someone worth rooting for. Honestly there's nobody else I'd rather see end Asuka's streak. They've got the history and great chemistry in the ring, so the potential is there for a really nice long term story. I know it won't happen but I do love the thought.


----------



## Piers

Reil said:


> Announced on NXT tonight, TM61 will be back in two weeks.
> 
> I'll be completely honest. I forgot about these guys, because they had pretty much no gimmick whatsoever. The only thing I remember about them is they jobbed a lot before Shane Thorne got injured.


I'd rather remember the good match they had against Autjors of Pain :draper2


----------



## Mordecay

That Ember video package was really good, if they showed that human side of Ember instead of that stupid gimmick that I still am not sure what is suppose to be the people wouldn't be so resilient to accept her as champion, she already has the in ring skills.


----------



## Jedah

Since last night was a recap, I didn't care to watch. Can someone run down the highlights for me though?



Dibil13 said:


> Fun episode and a good recap of the year. What a year it was too. Maybe NXT isn't quite what it used to be but it's still damn good.
> 
> I especially liked the bit with Ember Moon. She finally felt like top babyface material and someone worth rooting for. Honestly there's nobody else I'd rather see end Asuka's streak. They've got the history and great chemistry in the ring, so the potential is there for a really nice long term story. I know it won't happen but I do love the thought.


I'd rather it be Kairi because it would be the perfect dominant heel vs. underdog babyface story, but Ember would be my second choice, even though she should have won in Brooklyn anyway. But that was then and this is now.


----------



## Reil

Jedah said:


> I'd rather it be Kairi because it would be the perfect dominant heel vs. underdog babyface story, but Ember would be my second choice, even though she should have won in Brooklyn anyway. But that was then and this is now.


Yeah, the Candice announcement is having me revise my predictions for the future of NXT's Women's Division.

Initially I thought Kairi would be the #1 female babyface (booking wise) in NXT after Ember leaves, but now I'm thinking it'll be Candice LaRae, because she's super over at Full Sail, despite not being all that great in the ring. It doesn't help Kairi's case that Full Sail doesn't seem to like/care about her. And the last Takeover crowd was pretty hostile towards her.

Basically here's what I expect to happen with regards to Kairi and the future.

She'll lose her feud/match against Shayna on an upcoming episode of NXT, or at a Takeover. She'll then be depushed, and probably not recover as a result. Because WWE has Candice LaRae now, who has more appeal to the Full Sail audience. So basically I expect the NXT Womens Title to go from: Ember to Shayna to Candice. 

After that, who knows. But with Candice coming in, I do not expect Kairi to ever hold the NXT Women's Title before being called up. I see her in a Nikki Cross position AT BEST. It hurts to say that as a fan of hers, but it seems like the most likely outcome.

I know I'm being cynical here, but I don't see any way that Kairi can recover and get over as a babyface with the NXT audience with Candice coming in. People will boo *anyone* who feuds or has a match with Candice.


----------



## Mordecay

If the video package they showed about the womens division in NXT serves as a clue of the women getting pushed this year, I wouldn't be surprised if they release Aaliyah soon, she has been there forever and they haven't show any signs of giving her some sort of push. This also doesn't look good for Dakota :mj2, I hope I am wrong on that one.

Here is the video


----------



## Piers

Mordecay said:


> If the video package they showed about the womens division in NXT serves as a clue of the women getting pushed this year, I wouldn't be surprised if they release Aaliyah soon, she has been there forever and they haven't show any signs of giving her some sort of push. This also doesn't look good for Dakota :mj2, I hope I am wrong on that one.
> 
> Here is the video


Borne is in :mark: I hope she improves and gets a push


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Mordecay said:


> If the video package they showed about the womens division in NXT serves as a clue of the women getting pushed this year, I wouldn't be surprised if they release Aaliyah soon, she has been there forever and they haven't show any signs of giving her some sort of push. This also doesn't look good for Dakota :mj2, I hope I am wrong on that one.
> 
> Here is the video


Yea, only Nikki, Shayna and Kairi are going to get pushed in 2018 unless Vince does another surprise call up.


----------



## Reil

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea, only Nikki, Shayna and Kairi are going to get pushed in 2018 unless Vince does another surprise call up.


I'd be shocked if Nikki and the rest of Sanity aren't called up in the post wrestlemania shakeup.

And @Mordecay, I can see Dakota/Evie getting a mini push when she finally debuts on NXT TV. As for Aliyah, I don't see it happening because she's simply not good in the ring, and she sorta shot herself in the foot awhile back with her really dumb social media posts.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Wonder when Abbey's going to get pushed. Pretty sure she got signed the same time as Ruby and is very solid.


----------



## RiverFenix

Billie and Peyton need to split up or hope wwe makes a women's tag division (which I would be for).


----------



## Dibil13

Nikki has to be getting called up soon. She's had tons of title shots and lost them all. Pretty clear she's never getting it. The men of Sanity have already lost their titles too, so I think the whole gang is going up in the near future.


----------



## Mordecay

Reil said:


> I'd be shocked if Nikki and the rest of Sanity aren't called up in the post wrestlemania shakeup.
> 
> And @Mordecay, I can see Dakota/Evie getting a mini push when she finally debuts on NXT TV. As for Aliyah, I don't see it happening because she's simply not good in the ring, and she sorta shot herself in the foot awhile back with her really dumb social media posts.


About Dakota... I would say don't read the spoilers lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I watched that whole 2 hour NXT episode, because despite not being what it was, I still love it and have high hopes for it. And NXT Takeover will be fantastic as always. Expecting Gargano and Almas to take shit to another level in the main event, and there's a gimmick match I've heard about in the spoilers which I'm excited about.

Anyways, the original content on this episode was outstanding. The recap stuff was good, but I didn't like the jumpy nature of it. It started out in chronological order with NXT San Antonio, and should have stayed that way. One surprising omission- unless I missed it in my 5 minute toilet break- no recap of the War Games match? I saw Dream/Black got some love, which I was happy about, that'll go down as one of the underrated gems of 2017 in my book. Can't wait for the Velveteen Dream to return. Is he actually injured, or was he just left out to keep focus on Gargano and Almas for Takeover?

The Cole vs. McIntyre match was really good, maybe Cole's best WWE showing to date. Always great to see ol' HB-Shizzle too.

And that Ember Moon doco! That was tremendous. NXT knock them out of the park every time they do stuff like this, really they should make them more often to flesh out characters that need it. Did wonders for Moon (and I liked her already, but she has flaws), just as it did a while back for Roddy Strong.

Can't wait for NXT to roll on in 2018. All the talent is there, just need to get back to the great storytelling of 2014/15.


----------



## Jedah

NXT starts the year off strong. It's amazing to me that this show is part of the same company. This one episode of NXT was better than the entirety of RAW and SmackDown programming since Survivor Series.

I wasn't sold on the Undisputed Era at first, but NXT has done a great job of getting them over as a threat. They're a very good unit and I don't know what they're waiting for in giving Cole the title. He really should have been competing for it in Philadelphia. I just hope that they haven't pulled the trigger on Black vs. Cole too soon and that this rivalry lasts for most of the year. After a long build it should be the main event in Brooklyn.

Even Baszler is being used properly as a monster for the women's division. I'll sour on it all if they actually give her the title but we'll get to that wen it comes.

The only negative part of the episode for me was the Street Profits. I'm just not a fan.


----------



## Pizzamorg

There isn’t a lot of NXT TV, that is ironically one of the best things about it as it protects every character and storyline, but there is a lot of GREAT talent in the NXT roster who are doing nothing. Much like with New Japan, you are either involved in a title picture or you are not involved at all. Well save for the extremely rare storyline like the excellent stuff with Roddy and Roode and Black and Dream which really suggests they should do this more often but again there just isn’t the time. Now I don’t feel like the answer to this is to add an extra hour onto NXT or whatever, that wouldn’t help them at all knowing WWE’s track record for such things, but as I was watching this weeks NXT it made me realise that if there was some Network exclusive show which filmed NXT house shows (even if they had zero production value and just had a hard cam and no commentary), I’d watch it. Do more indie style matches like Ohno/Mendoza where they can go as long as they like, hit as hard as they like. I mean obviously I’d prefer for them to be involved in actual stories but if there isn’t the time for that at least this means I get to watch these guys wrestle, as the NXT system right now effectively just seems to be a ring fence which makes sure that anyone who gets over on the circuit cannot be enjoyed by anyone. And before someone says “yeah but what about 205 Live, isn’t this the same thing and that sucks”. Not really, while they are usually nothing matches and stories, between PPVs, Raw and 205 Live the entire roster usually get some ring time somewhere. This just isn’t true of NXT. 

Speaking specifically of the episode, Gargano’s tan was so fucking bad. Please WWE, stop with the stage make up and spray tans for the love of God. It turns out Lio Rush wasn’t fired, I don’t know what he was counting down on his Twitter but he probably wishes he was fired as he once again is jobbed out, this time to the utterly boring Poundland Braun Strowman NXT are for some reason so desperate to get over. Also, while it sucks having people like Dakota Kai fed to her, Baszler is the shot in the arm the women’s division on NXT desperately needed. What the fuck is that entrance music though?

Also, what an awesome main event. I really wasn’t interested in another Sanity v Undisputed match but Black and Strong as replacements? HELL YEAH. I’d happily see them continue as a team, they were really well balanced with each other and really well balanced with Undisputed making for a hard hitting and fun match from start to finish. Only real criticisms I’d have with this is that Fish and O’Reilly’s finisher is pretty rubbish, they have such stiff strikes yet their finisher has no sense of impact about it. Oh and I was annoyed also that once again Strong is pinned and forgotten about when they should be pushing this guy to the moon.

I’m enjoying the long term storytelling of the Cole/Black stuff, though. They built Black up to be humbled by Cole to cement Undisputed Era, so in turn Black could evolve beyond his awesome but otherwise two dimensional character of Enter. Kick. Leave. I can’t wait to see where this goes and to see if NXT can handle an Extreme Rules match better than the Main Roster can. The answer is probably yes, going on previous evidence. I welcome it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole was the star of the show this week, showed some of his best fire since mid-2016.


----------



## Crasp

Justice for Dakota!


----------



## ellthom

I guess Lio Rush just wasnt ready for Lars Sullivan 

:troll


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

#Pray4Dakota She deserves a lot better than that. Hopefully it was just a way to put Shayna over straight away and not a sign of things to come for Kai.

Good show overall though, main event was very good, the Profits segment with Regal was a lot of fun too :lol

Cole v Black in an Extreme Rules match :mark


----------



## gl83

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> #Pray4Dakota She deserves a lot better than that. Hopefully it was just a way to put Shayna over straight away and not a sign of things to come for Kai.



Judging by the NXT exclusive video that WWE posted, it looks like they're running a injury angle for Dakota, which if they capitalize on it would make a good comeback story for Dakota when she returns.


----------



## Oneiros

Honestly loved this show, only thing that dragged it down a bit was #supershayna. And even that wasn't as bad as I envisioned reading the spoilers.

Cole, O'Reilly and Fish did great. Street Profits also had a very cool segment. Regal's involvement is always well done. Roddy and Black coming to confront Undisputed was also a pretty awesome moment that made sense. I have to mention one of my personal highlights of the show, Nikki Cross coming to confront Undisputed... I was getting a bit tired of her stuff, but I've been warming up to her again in recent weeks, crowd was loving the whole thing.

BUT LET'S TALK ABOUT THE REAL HIGHLIGHT OF THE SHOW, SHALL WE? 

I mean, holy shit. Velveteen Dream is more than a natural, he looks like he came straight out of a film noir. I was completely blown away by his promo, I didn't know he had that in him. Doesn't even feel like a wrestling character, and I mean that as a positive.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Shayna is all kinds of fun. What they did with her and Kai is a lost art in modern day WWE, so god damn simple but so effective. No overooking, no nonsense, just a simple kick to the arm and it got over huge just who the Shayna Baszler character is. But I am one of the few who doesn't hate Shayna because she's not an Indy Goddess.

And as a side note, any chance we could get Shayna to teach Somoa Joe how to do a good looking rear naked choke. I like Joe, but his choke looks like shit.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Wasn't really sold on Adam Cole... until this weeks show. He showed something this episode, I was impressed.


----------



## Mordecay

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Shayna is all kinds of fun. What they did with her and Kai is a lost art in modern day WWE, so god damn simple but so effective. No overooking, no nonsense, just a simple kick to the arm and it got over huge just who the Shayna Baszler character is. But I am one of the few who doesn't hate Shayna because she's not an Indy Goddess.
> 
> And as a side note, any chance we could get Shayna to teach Somoa Joe how to do a good looking rear naked choke. I like Joe, but his choke looks like shit.


No one is hating on Shayna for not being an indie darling, people shit on her because she will be pushed hard too fast. Didn't you hate on Asuka's reign for a very similar reason? Shayna will be very similar to Asuka, with the difference that she isn't as good of a worker, but she can speak english and is friends with Ronda. Basically we are going from one monster who made the division look like geeks to another.


----------



## Flair Shot

Seems that Kyle O'Reilly finally has found some charisma after all these years. Good for him.


----------



## BehindYou

Regal is easily the best written GM in WWE by a country mile. 

I love the sincerity he brings to the GM role and exposure to such an excellent talent on TV is great for young talents. Speaking of which, their promo with Regal was easily Street Profits best promo so far.


----------



## Reil

Mordecay said:


> No one is hating on Shayna for not being an indie darling, people shit on her because she will be pushed hard too fast. Didn't you hate on Asuka's reign for a very similar reason? Shayna will be very similar to Asuka, with the difference that she isn't as good of a worker, but she can speak english and is friends with Ronda. Basically we are going from one monster who made the division look like geeks to another.


Pretty much what you said. But the difference b/w Asuka and Shayna is that Asuka's later feuds were significantly better than a lot of the feuds Shayna will have. Both match and storytelling wise. I don't see Shayna vs Ember coming even remotely close to Asuka vs Ember I or II, or Shayna vs Nikki Cross coming even close to Asuka vs Cross LWS match.

Asuka got heat on here at least for her reign, but no one will deny that she had some incredibly good matches in NXT (regardless of the results). Way better matches than I will ever expect out of Shayna.

But yeah, my big problem with Shayna is she's getting pushed way too hard, way too quickly.


----------



## Pizzamorg

The difference is, Asuka is Japanese and in wrestling if something is Japanese it is automatically better than everything else.


----------



## MC

Shayna's debut was good. They established how dangerous she can be, injured her opponent. Great way to start her NXT career. Nothing to complain about, so why are people complaining.


----------



## Reil

MC 16 said:


> Shayna's debut was good. They established how dangerous she can be, injured her opponent. Great way to start her NXT career. Nothing to complain about, so why are people complaining.


People are complaining because 



Spoiler: Future NXT show spoilers



She doesn't wrestle again for the rest of the show (other than a beatdown or two), and gets rewarded with a title shot at Takeover Philly.

So NXT booked themselves into a corner with her already. So she either wins and it becomes champ, and she makes Ember Moon look like a massive geek. Or she loses and completely loses any heat she may get from this. 

Addendum: A LOT of people feel like she's solely getting the title because of Ronda possibly coming in soon, since they are best friends. And it makes a lot of sense, considering Shayna is way older and has a way shorter shelf life/drawing potential compared to anyone else on the NXT roster.

This is on top of the fact that she's being featured heavily while better wrestlers are being pushed to the side (Peyton Royce, Kairi Sane, etc), just to most likely pander to Ronda.


----------



## Oneiros

MC 16 said:


> Shayna's debut was good. They established how dangerous she can be, injured her opponent. Great way to start her NXT career. Nothing to complain about, so why are people complaining.


I'd gladly tell you why, but this is a non spoiler thread. :aj3

Edit: See the above post if you don't mind the spoilers.


----------



## MC

Reil said:


> People are complaining because
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Future NXT show spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't wrestle again for the rest of the show (other than a beatdown or two), and gets rewarded with a title shot at Takeover Philly.
> 
> So NXT booked themselves into a corner with her already. So she either wins and it becomes champ, and she makes Ember Moon look like a massive geek. Or she loses and completely loses any heat she may get from this.
> 
> Addendum: A LOT of people feel like she's solely getting the title because of Ronda possibly coming in soon, since they are best friends. And it makes a lot of sense, considering Shayna is way older and has a way shorter shelf life/drawing potential compared to anyone else on the NXT roster.





Spoiler: Spoilers



Not even once? That's odd. She should at least have a number one contenders match.


----------



## Reil

MC 16 said:


> Spoiler: Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Not even once? That's odd. She should at least have a number one contenders match.





Spoiler: More spoilers



Nope, not even once. She beats down one or two more people (non match), but other than that, she doesn't wrestle again. And gets a title match as a result. Meanwhile, people like Kairi and Peyton are missing [as in they dont appear on the show at all]. It really stinks of nepotism. Something that NXT was generally pretty good at keeping out of their product/storylines until now.


----------



## MC

Reil said:


> Spoiler: More spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not even once. She beats down one or two more people (non match), but other than that, she doesn't wrestle again. And gets a title match as a result. Meanwhile, people like Kairi and Peyton are missing [as in they dont appear on the show at all]. It really stinks of nepotism. Something that NXT was generally pretty good at keeping out of their product/storylines until now.





Spoiler: Even more spoilers



That sucks. She should really wrestle at keast once to earn a shot. Kairi and Peyton have been staples of the women for months, not sure why they aren't on TV.


----------



## Piers

I wish people didn't even boo Bayszler

Just chant "boring" or give her the silence treatment

Someone's going to think she's "over" :reigns


That AoP promo was pure cringe. Only Paul should be allowed to speak.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why are AOP still hanging around in NXT? Its awkward they're still lingering around NXT when its clear they don't fit into anything going in the tag division right now, and are clearly ready to be on Raw or SDL. Wargames was a perfect way for them to leave NXT and most assumed they would after it, but yet they're still walking around backstage huffing and puffing in promos.

I wish Lars would get something on his attire, the plain red trunks just make him look like a generic brawler from the 80's who got transported here by a time machine. Just putting Lars or Freak on the back of them would be better.


----------



## El Grappleador

If Lars Sullivan keeps efforting showing is a FREAK, really he will win a place on the main roster.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Mordecay said:


> No one is hating on Shayna for not being an indie darling, people shit on her because she will be pushed hard too fast. Didn't you hate on Asuka's reign for a very similar reason? Shayna will be very similar to Asuka, with the difference that she isn't as good of a worker, but she can speak english and is friends with Ronda. Basically we are going from one monster who made the division look like geeks to another.


There's a difference in that as we've seen already Shayna can actually lose. So everyone wont be handicapped by some stupid undefeated streak holding the entire division back. And Shayna might technically not be as good of a ring worker but I find her ring work more enjoyable to watch with her catch wrestling and MMA background. 

If people were just shitting on her for being pushed to fast then wheres the same hate for every single big HHH signing that he pushes to either the Womens or World Title immediately in NXT?

Its pretty obvious its just hypocrisy because of who Shayna is she'll be hated on for getting any kind of push. Even though she's taken up wrestling as her full time career and her skillset has crossed over to it really well and really quickly. People still view her as being unworthy of anything in pro wrestling because she's somehow just some "celebrity" and not an Indy Goddess.

And as far as women like Peyton go, yes Peyton deserves a good push at the top, she should even get a Title run. But Asuka's reign showed that HHH doesn't really care about Peyton. If Shayna gets pushed to the moon thats just how NXT operates and has done so for years now. HHH signs someone and pushes them to the moon immediately and ignores everyone else. Only when its Shayna Baszler possibly getting said push does it become an issue.


----------



## Mordecay

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> There's a difference in that as we've seen already Shayna can actually lose. So everyone wont be handicapped by some stupid undefeated streak holding the entire division back. And Shayna might technically not be as good of a ring worker but I find her ring work more enjoyable to watch with her catch wrestling and MMA background.
> 
> *If people were just shitting on her for being pushed to fast then wheres the same hate for every single big HHH signing that he pushes to either the Womens or World Title immediately in NXT?*
> 
> Its pretty obvious its just hypocrisy because of who Shayna is she'll be hated on for getting any kind of push. Even though she's taken up wrestling as her full time career and her skillset has crossed over to it really well and really quickly. People still view her as being unworthy of anything in pro wrestling because she's somehow just some "celebrity" and not an Indy Goddess.
> 
> And as far as women like Peyton go, yes Peyton deserves a good push at the top, she should even get a Title run. But Asuka's reign showed that HHH doesn't really care about Peyton. If Shayna gets pushed to the moon thats just how NXT operates and has done so for years now. HHH signs someone and pushes them to the moon immediately and ignores everyone else. Only when its Shayna Baszler possibly getting said push does it become an issue.





Spoiler: Spoilers



There is no one who has been pushed as fast as Shayna, not even Asuka, she debuted in September and only had the chance for fighting for the title at the Mania Takeover, 7 months later. Shayna is getting a title shot less than 1 month after her debut, hell, not even Owens won the NXT title that fast. And like someone posted, they screwed themselves with that, because either she loses and they kill her aura or she wins and makes Ember (and the division) look like a joke again, which they kinda already were since no one beat Asuka.


----------



## Dr. Middy

NXT continued its hot streak with a pretty fun show. 

- There was a pretty damn accurate Mankind cosplay in the crowd. +1 to them.

- The ring setup was really neat with it turned like a diamond. 

- Shayna's debut was done exactly as it should have been, setting her up as a ruthless heel bully who has zero remorse. Shame she had to squash poor Dakota Kai, who I really liked in the MYC (and she sold this well). Ember coming out to help makes me assume they're teasing a title match, which is really quick.

- Ellering cut a nice little promo with extremely angry AOP in tow. Thumbs up for that. 

-Ohno/Mendoza was fun as hell, a short match worked at a great clip. Ohno was unsurprisingly great, but so was Mendoza, and I feel like they could do something with him and give him an actual gimmick. Maybe you could give him a mask?

-Selina is a pretty good promo, but she spent way too much time burying Gargano in her promo. I wish they at least mentioned that he is still a threat at least.

- Velveteen Dream is back! :woo :woo Decent promo there too. 

- Street Profits have such great charisma. They're gonna be a big hit on the main roster. 

- Cool, Lio Rush is back. And even cooler, LARS with the awesome silhouette entrance. SQUASH, but a fun with Lio doing as much as he cold to not die. Sadly, he was unsuccessful. Lars is also a pretty solid promo for character too, and we're gotta get HOSSES eventually with Lars/Dain. Hyped :mark: :mark:

- After attacking SANITY, we got Undisputed Era cutting a promo before Black/Strong volunteered to fight as a team for the titles. I appreciate that they're allowing Black to be a man of few words, which is perfect for his gimmick.

- Pretty good main event, I liked Black being disgusted that he fell for the bait in Col, and Strong's hot tag was tremendous. Looks like we'll get Black/Cole at Takeover most , with how he was getting laid out in the end by Cole & UE, but NOW its an Extreme Rules match. Should be awesome.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Mordecay said:


> Spoiler: Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one who has been pushed as fast as Shayna, not even Asuka, she debuted in September and only had the chance for fighting for the title at the Mania Takeover, 7 months later. Shayna is getting a title shot less than 1 month after her debut, hell, not even Owens won the NXT title that fast. And like someone posted, they screwed themselves with that, because either she loses and they kill her aura or she wins and makes Ember (and the division) look like a joke again, which they kinda already were since no one beat Asuka.





Spoiler: Spoilers



On that last point, I'd say the division is already a joke. Ember is just the chick who couldn't beat Asuka, and if it wasn't for Shayna bursting onto the scene then Ember would just feud with a bunch of other chicks who couldn't beat Asuka. Honestly in my opinion its best to get the Title onto someone who wasn't under the Asuka stranglehold. 

And to be fair the MYC was Shayna's introduction to the NXT audience, so she's been around a bit longer. 

And if, and its a big *IF* WWE can book Shayna well enough then she's the sort of character who can take a loss but be such a bully and such a bitch that the loss doesn't hurt her one bit. She can lose to Ember and just continue to be a thug and a bully and she wont lose any momentum. 

I just find the hate towards Shayna getting pushed quickly to be hypocritical when NXT has revolved around HHH signing people and pushing them to the moon immediately for years now.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Count me in the minority that loved the AOP promo. I think it's important for them to have a voice of their own. And them switching from English to their respective native tongues is Meng/Haku-esque levels of intimidating. It adds to their aura.


----------



## Abisial

Geez, Mauro Ranallo is extremely bad with the forced references. 

"IS THAT WILLIAM REGAL'S VERSION OF THE MILLY ROCK?!?!?!"

fpalm


----------



## The Bloodline

Just came to say NXT is the most enjoyable top to bottom than it has been in a while for me. 

Everyrhing with Shayna was perfect. One backstage clip and one match against Dakota got over her character so well and she actually fits the role completely. Best all around heel aura I've got from any female in a while.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Yeah. Way late for this episode but it was great.

Street Prophets really are a fun team. Their promo with Regal is the best one they've done yet. 

Shayna really got her point across with that match. I also loved the main event.


----------



## Natecore

Otis Dozovic is the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## Reil

That promo by Lacey Evans was really bad. In more ways than one.


----------



## Jedah

I thought she did fine. Got the crowd worked up and surprised because I thought she was a face.

Not as good an episode as last week's, but fair enough. AOP looked as they should.

I don't like how they're rushing Shayna into a title match but they have pushed her well so far. The problem now is if Shayna wins, Ember's ruin is basically complete. She's a total geek if she chokes in her first TakeOver championship defense after losing to Asuka twice. If Shayna loses all that momentum is gone. A rare bit of bad booking from NXT.


----------



## Reil

Jedah said:


> I thought she did fine. Got the crowd worked up and surprised because I thought she was a face.
> 
> Not as good an episode as last week's, but fair enough. AOP looked as they should.
> 
> I don't like how they're rushing Shayna into a title match but they have pushed her well so far. The problem now is if Shayna wins, Ember's ruin is basically complete. She's a total geek if she chokes in her first TakeOver championship defense after losing to Asuka twice. If Shayna loses all that momentum is gone. A rare bit of bad booking from NXT.


The only way I can see a way out of this for WWE is to have Kairi interfere, costing Shayna the match, or it resulting in a no contest. And both options are still not ideal, especially for NXT Takeover, which is usually stellar.

I saw someone post on twitter on what should happen in the future, and its basically: Shayna wins the title at Takeover. She retains against Ember at New Orleans, then retains it against Kairi in Chicago. Then she'll lose it to Kairi in their rubber match at Brooklyn [since they'll be 1-1] (which is basically NXT's Wrestlemania like show).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That was a good promo by Lacey.


----------



## SAMCRO

Having Street Profits lose seemed like a bad move, those guys are over as fuck right now, no one gives a fuck about AOP anymore, the fans was barley even booing them, Plus now its heels vs heels and the crowd is gonna give it crickets at Takeover. At least if it was Street Profits you'd have a big portion of the crowd praying they win and giving reactions. 

AOP should have been called up to the main roster 2 months ago, they've done all they can do in NXT, they was there when American Alpha was still there ffs. Also the match is now predictable as fuck, no one thinks for a second AOP is winning the belts, its clear this is their final match before being called up, no way they're sticking around after this. At least with Street profits there'd be a small chance you could see them picking up the win.

I like Shayna but holy fuck shes being pushed way too hard and too fast, shes had 1 fucking match and 1 or 2 beatdowns, in Regal's mind what justifies her getting a title shot so soon? Shit they could have at least made her face someone for the number 1 contendership. So all you gotta do to get a title shot is run from the champion and demand you get a title shot?

Also what is Ember? the defender of all good? a super hero? Whys she have to run out and rescue any woman thats being beaten up? That had nothing to do with her.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why is AOP not on the main roster? What's the point of them going against UE? Can someone help me here? I suppose they don't think the Street Profits or any other team on the roster would be believable in a PPV spot against UE. 


Where's the Iconic duo? God damn it.


----------



## MC

AOP should've been called up by now. All there momentum is gone now.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So Gargano is losing next week, right?


----------



## RiverFenix

AoP shouldn't be called up - they should be split up. Too much potential in Rezar to get called up and lost as part of a nobody cares about Tag Division. 

Imagine if Brock Lesnar was called up as a tag wrestler rather than making his debut as the monster crashing that multi-man match. 

Have Lars out in the ring, still undefeated after beating Killian Dane most recently. He calls himself the unstoppable monster of NXT and challenges anybody in the lockerroom to dare step up to him. He refuses to leave the ring until somebody does. Eventually Regal comes out and asks him to leave. Lars doesn't go Regal gets a bit fired up himself and starts getting physical. Lars attacks him and brutalizes him. Referees try to stop him and they get chucked around. Babyfaces like Lorcan, Ohno and Gargano try to make the same - nothing doing. Rezar walks out on the stage.


----------



## Mordecay

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AoP shouldn't be called up - they should be split up. Too much potential in Rezar to get called up and lost as part of a nobody cares about Tag Division.
> 
> Imagine if Brock Lesnar was called up as a tag wrestler rather than making his debut as the monster crashing that multi-man match.
> 
> Have Lars out in the ring, still undefeated after beating Killian Dane most recently. He calls himself the unstoppable monster of NXT and challenges anybody in the lockerroom to dare step up to him. He refuses to leave the ring until somebody does. Eventually Regal comes out and asks him to leave. Lars doesn't go Regal gets a bit fired up himself and starts getting physical. Lars attacks him and brutalizes him. Referees try to stop him and they get chucked around. Babyfaces like Lorcan, Ohno and Gargano try to make the same - nothing doing. Rezar walks out on the stage.


AOP shouldn't split given that most of the people don't know who is who


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Reil said:


> That promo by Lacey Evans was really bad. In more ways than one.


I loved it


----------



## FaceTime Heel

MC 16 said:


> AOP should've been called up by now. All there momentum is gone now.


I think they should get called up as well but I can't knock the process. They've grown by leaps and bounds in the ring.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Am i the only one who is confused as hell by the Strong promo? They literally copy and pasted it from Sullivan's the week before... did something happen that made them change plans?

Good episode though overall, i reckon this will be the last AOP match on NXT. Gargano's promo was excellent too.


----------



## Mordecay

I guess they turned Evans heel? Decent delivery, but she does need a new finisher, the punch is kinda lame, don't know why she didn't used the dudebuster she used in the MYC, maybe too risky of a move for a girl who is new?

Good promos all around in the show. Gargano was on fire, Ember had her best promo to date, finally showed some intensity. I am surprised about the AOP/Street Profits match, it was basically a squash and it killed the momentum Ford and Dawkins had.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mordecay said:


> AOP shouldn't split given that most of the people don't know who is who


More reason to split them up. Put Rezar in Thai/Kickboxing shorts and taped ankles. Play up his Dutch Kickboxing/Golden Glory camp background. Kid is massive, legit, and only 23yrs old.


----------



## SAMCRO

So Lacey Evans finisher is a fucking punch? How do you go about pitching that to Triple H or one of the trainers/bookers, so they ask "Ok so whats your finish?" she then says "I was thinking about using a punch" they then scratch their heads "Um ok so is this a pop up punch or a discus punch?" then she says "No just a regular punch but i act like i hurt my hand after i hit it" ".....um ok....is that it?".

Like seriously does no one not stop her and say thats a shit finish and she needs to come up with something else? Triple H made Apollo get a new finisher when he saw how shit the press slam and star press was, how does he not say anything about this shit?


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Nigel said to Percy after he spouted some dumb shit, “And that’s why you’re sat where you’re sat.” :lmao

Loving Lacey Evans’s haughty Southern belle gimmick. :woolcock


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> So Lacey Evans finisher is a fucking punch? How do you go about pitching that to Triple H or one of the trainers/bookers, so they ask "Ok so whats your finish?" she then says "I was thinking about using a punch" they then scratch their heads "Um ok so is this a pop up punch or a discus punch?" then she says "No just a regular punch but i act like i hurt my hand after i hit it" ".....um ok....is that it?".
> 
> Like seriously does no one not stop her and say thats a shit finish and she needs to come up with something else? Triple H made Apollo get a new finisher when he saw how shit the press slam and star press was, how does he not say anything about this shit?


Relax bro, I'm pretty sure they gave her that finish :lol

I remember her using something different in the MYC.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Show was weaker than the last few, but pretty decent still.

- Otis Dozovic is married to Mandy Rose, and he eats lots of beef. This dude is amazing.

- Sabbatelli/Moss and Heavy Machinery was a nice average match which I assume will continue their feud with the finish. 

- Undisputed Era promo was fine, it did good a hyping up their matches, as did the really good Black/Cole video package.

- Strong/Aichner was a great little athletic match, with some great chemistry between these two. Never realized Strong’s finish is basically a liontamer too. Calling out Sullivan is interesting, because I thought that they were going to go with Dain/Sullivan next, so we’ll see I guess.

- I’m sorry, I just don’t see anything in TM61. They’re decent wrestlers, but that’s really it, although they did a decent job trying to establish some personality here with the video package (and this was done really well). I still don’t exactly know who they are though.

- Aliyah/Lacey Evans. This was what you would expect from two developmental women who are still learning. It was a bit clunky, but fine. Lacey’s gimmick I just see nothing in, and then Shayna came to kill people. Shayna’s awesome as a bully heel, and Ember actually was pretty good on the mic here. 2nd half of this segment delivered. They signed Shayna/Ember for Takeover.

- Literally forgot No Way Jose existed.

- Gargano cut a pretty decent promo with some great fire, and the crowd loves him. I smell Ciampa on the horizon…

- Street Profits/Authors of Pain was kinda boring as a main event. It was mainly a squash of Street Profits, which is surprising since they are well liked and popular. I would have given them some more here.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Relax bro, I'm pretty sure they gave her that finish :lol
> 
> I remember her using something different in the MYC.


She was using the Dudebuster in the MYC, but she almost botched it, so I think that's why they took that finisher from her.


----------



## Oakesy

Fun episode, not as good as the recent few but still worth a watch.

- I really enjoyed the Cole/Black package, really builds towards what I think will be an amazing match.
- Strong promo on Sullivan? Guess we're not getting Dain/Sullivan then?
- Evans looked okay but seems like a strange heel to me. Everything about her screams face.
- Moon v Shayna seems to be happening a little bit too early. I struggle to see a way they can book this which doesn't hurt one of them quite drastically.
- Main event was crappy. I thought they might have give Street Profits a roll up win or something before AoP then go to the main roster. It's sad to say but I barely have any interest in the tag title match being heel v heel :frown2:

Overall pretty decent though.


----------



## Reil

Oakesy said:


> - Moon v Shayna seems to be happening a little bit too early. I struggle to see a way they can book this which doesn't hurt one of them quite drastically.


I think its not outside the realm of possibility that Shayna either just wins (and then Ember loses her rematch at New Orleans and gets called up), or Kairi comes out and costs Shayna the match. It helps that Kairi isn't exactly being subtle with her distaste towards Shayna.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954183171473584128


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd guess Ember is getting the call-up at Royal Rumble.


----------



## Reil

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd guess Ember is getting the call-up at Royal Rumble.


I don't think she will be called up before Wrestlemania. Don't forget she still has a rematch clause to invoke if she loses the title.


----------



## Mordecay

Reil said:


> I don't think she will be called up before Wrestlemania. Don't forget she still has a rematch clause to invoke if she loses the title.


That doesn't mean anything, Roode never asked for his rematch with Drew after being called up.


----------



## SAMCRO

Seems so fucking dumb to me they already had Cole vs Black on the weekly show where Black beat Cole clean as a whistle, sure they added in weapons for the Takeover match but still we already saw Black kick Cole's face off and beat him just a few weeks ago. 

I just don't get why they had them have that match if the plan was to have them have a Takeover match. Surely there was some other way to get Cole pissed at Black that didn't involve Black beating Cole clean, that kinda killed Cole's momentum coming off his Wargames win and it makes their Takeover match feel less special.


----------



## Reil

Mordecay said:


> That doesn't mean anything, Roode never asked for his rematch with Drew after being called up.


Perhaps, but its also generally safe to say that WWE doesn't like to do callups around Wrestlemania season, as there is a pretty high risk of the person being called up getting lost in the shuffle in a much quicker fashion. I'm personally treating Roode as the exception rather than the norm.

As for callups in general, Tye Dillenger appeared in the Rumble, but wasn't called up until after Wrestlemania. Itami was in the ARMBAR a few years ago, and went back to NXT after. Same with Killian Dain last year.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol did NXT hire a new promo coach or something, or have we just entered the Twilight Zone? Multiple live mic promos on the show, multiple _good_ live mic promos on the show? Fire shown by their happy-to-be-here faces? It's almost feeling like 2014 NXT again.

:tripsblessed


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Whoaaaa, I love Roderick Strong, but I never realized how.....ehh, "dainty" his voice can sound. 

At the end of his promo on Lars Sullivan, I half-expected him to end it with "you silly goooooose"


----------



## Dr. Middy

Good episode hyping everything for Takeover Saturday.

- Velveteen Dream’s promo was equally parts hilarious with the gimmicks and the purple smoke, and excellent because Dream does such a great job at playing his character. Loved it.

- No Way Jose/Cezar Bononi. Not much to say, it was fine, cool to see Jose back I guess.

- Bianca and the jobber was good. She’s still green, but she oozes potential and she’s improving greatly. 

- Can’t wait to see her in matches with women like Kairi again. 

- The Shayna/Ember sit down was really weird. It was really campy and cheesy with the dark ambient music in the background, and the zooming and panning was kinda annoying. Ember wasn’t great here, but she looked more serious at least. Shayna was fine.

- The second TM61 video was excellent, and both of these are something that they should have done earlier. TM61 come across as just two happy go lucky guys you really want to succeed now, which is what you should think with them.

- AOP destroyed the most jobber of jobber teams, then cut the mean guy promo. It was good!

- Dream/Gargano was an excellent main event with a hot crowd, probably the hottest NXT TV crowd in what feels like ages. Dream had so much charisma in this match to where even just his heat on top where he was just doing forearms while Gargano was on the crowd was great. Johnny meanwhile continues to be white hot going into his match with Almas, and his booking has been tremendous recently. This was a **** for me.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Shayna just doesn't have a bad ass or imposing sounding voice at all, she looks like a bad ass but whenever she speaks she sounds like a geek, it was hard to take anything she said in the interview seriously with that voice. Nia Jax has the same issue, looks monstrous but when she speaks she sounds like Nikki Bella. 

Its best if they keep Shayna a silent ass kicker, but for some reason they think everyone must talk and cut promos even if they suck at it or have terrible voices that doesn't fit their character.

AOP, just leave, thats all i got to say just leave already, its clear they're just hanging around cause they're short on established tag teams in NXT but my god those guys are like those older kids thats been held back in middle school when they should have graduated to high school already.

Gargano vs Dream was good as expected, although the crowd kinda got on my nerves doing that duel chant for like 5 minute straight at the start, at a certain point i was like "Shut the fuck up already".


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched the new NXT episode, I thought outside of the Black/Dream match which was solid (although after that post match, Ciampa’s return and run in is all but confirmed now, right?), that this was a bit of a nothing episode, especially for a Go Home show. 

Only real talking point outside of that match is how little sense Ember Moon’s character motivations make, if you hate bullies, hate Baszer for “taking shortcuts”… then why would you reward her with a shortcut straight to your title? Wouldn’t you block them out of the title picture and persuade Regal to give the victims opportunities instead?


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Damn Bianca Bel Air looks so fine. I do like the use of her hair whip in matches because if this was any other promotion. The issue of her hair would go virtually unanswered/ Many people would ask "Why doesn't her opponent pull on her hair during a match?" So I like that aspect of her character. 

Damnnit Shanna sounds like a 12 year old bully in middle school.


----------



## Crasp

Bianca's striking is definitely one of her strongest assets. They almost always look good, while the striking of most others in the division (main roster included) tends to look weak and hesitant.


----------



## 751161

Thought I'd tune in to the go home show. Was enjoyable. Felt like a bit of a nothing show overall, but still looking forward to TakeOver a lot. And yes, Shayna on the Mic doesn't fit her look at all :lmao


----------



## gl83

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Shayna just doesn't have a bad ass or imposing sounding voice at all, she looks like a bad ass but whenever she speaks she sounds like a geek, it was hard to take anything she said in the interview seriously with that voice. Nia Jax has the same issue, looks monstrous but when she speaks she sounds like Nikki Bella.
> 
> Its best if they keep Shayna a silent ass kicker, but for some reason they think everyone must talk and cut promos even if they suck at it or have terrible voices that doesn't fit their character.


Is it too late to suggest Zelina Vega to be Shayna's hype person and do the talking for her in the same vein that Paul Heyman does for Brock Lesnar?


----------



## ellthom

Some stand outs for me.

- Bianca is awesome as always. Love those hair chops she does but she really needs to savour it for bigger matches and in this type of matches focus on her in ring style. I dont want it to become over used. 

- That face off was cringe... its like a battle of blands. Shayna has the look and intimidation to carry herself as the women's Brock Lesner, something the division needs, but her mic work is horrible. She needs a manager. Ember's mic work while not as bad still doesn't impress me, the whole thing felt awkward. If it achieved anything though is that it made me interested in the end result of their match at TakeOver. Is Ember Moon a transitional champion? Will they really give Shayna the title so soon? Very interested.

- Also looking forward to TM-61 return. Loved that video package.

- Johnny Gargano vs Velveteen Dream was a fun match, I love both of these guys, I don't think Dream will be damaged by the loss, and the crowd proves Dream is the hottest thing in NxT right now.


Overall an okay show, gets me pumped for TakeOver.


----------



## RiverFenix

Crasp said:


> Bianca's striking is definitely one of her strongest assets. They almost always look good, while the striking of most others in the division (main roster included) tends to look weak and hesitant.


I think she stiffs her opponent a lot. During the Mae Young Tourney she matched up with Kairi, and Sane absolutely delivered a receipt on her stiffness that caused Bianca to dial it back - Kairi used to that stuff from Japan and knowing how to deal with it.


----------



## TJQ

Absolutely fantastic main event. So happy for Johnny, very excited for the title match at takeover. But i gotta say, Dream was once again the stand out for me. He feels so genuine, and all the mainstays and personality quirks of his gimmick are so easily insertable in any match/feud that I feel like you could pair him with literally anybody and it will be entertaining. I also appreciate his attention to detail in ring, always making a point to *show* the damage to his injured limbs and how it affects his offense, in this case being that he had to call an audible on the top rope after he realized his arm was busted, forcing him to use his other one. Can't say enough good things about the guy, VERY excited to follow him as he develops further. 



SAMCRO said:


> Gargano vs Dream was good as expected, although the crowd kinda got on my nerves doing that duel chant for like 5 minute straight at the start, at a certain point i was like "Shut the fuck up already".


I read this before actually watching the match and I thought "probably an amusing exaggeration". Turns out, you were pretty much on point :lol


----------



## MC

The main event was pretty good. Dream plays his gimmick so well and his selling of the arm was fantastic. Gargano was good as always. The match was very good. Maybe expectations of the match lowered the match for me but oh well, it was still good. 2nd on my best wwe match list. ****1/2*

Also, fuck that fight forever chant.


----------



## SAMCRO

TJQ said:


> Absolutely fantastic main event. So happy for Johnny, very excited for the title match at takeover. But i gotta say, Dream was once again the stand out for me. He feels so genuine, and all the mainstays and personality quirks of his gimmick are so easily insertable in any match/feud that I feel like you could pair him with literally anybody and it will be entertaining. I also appreciate his attention to detail in ring, always making a point to *show* the damage to his injured limbs and how it affects his offense, in this case being that he had to call an audible on the top rope after he realized his arm was busted, forcing him to use his other one. Can't say enough good things about the guy, VERY excited to follow him as he develops further.
> 
> 
> 
> I read this before actually watching the match and I thought "probably an amusing exaggeration". Turns out, you were pretty much on point :lol


Yeah Dream's selling is so good, i actually thought the dude was legit injured again and was worried. He never forgot for a second about his arm, with every move he would shake his arm like he was trying to get feeling in it or shake off the pain.


----------



## Piers

Shayna looks and sounds like Bayley's 14 year old sister

Please just release her


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Gargan vs Dream was great. The Crowd was annoying at the start of the match. But overall it was a good match and I'm glad Gargano won. I'm 100% backing him for Takeover.

Ember and Shayna...Honestly that shit was cringe. Neither of them should speak.

TM61..I honestly don't know much about them as they got hurt when I really got into NXT but these packages really endear me to them and make me anticipate their return. 

AOP..yeah. They do need to leave at this point. Methinks they'll get called up after Mainia. 

Bianca Belair..nice little match. Guess she's gonna start getting a push.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN 
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN 
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN 
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN 
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN 
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN 
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN 
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN
JOHNNY WRESTLING
VELVETEEN


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just caught up with three weeks worth ahead of Takeover...

How good is the Velveteen Dream? Whether it's promos or in ring this guys character work is phenomenal. Really solid match with Gargano, his display of mannerisms along with his in ring skills get better and better.

As for Gargano, is he a better underdog than Sami Zayn was? The story they've built up for him has been so simple and effective, everyone is behind him now, the storytelling in his match against Almas has the potential to be some of the best storytelling in NXT history.

The Women's situation, I have to say I think they've built up Shayna to perfection so far. The problem I have is that this title match has come far too early, they should've held it back till maybe the Mania' weekend Takeover. As for that sit down segment I didn't think it was too bad, Shayna looks and sounds like that bully in high school who'd steal your dinner money though.

O'Reilly/Fish vs Black/Strong was a solid match. Adam Cole's work has impressed me recently, he carries himself like a Champion.

AOP vs Street Profits was absolutely dreadful, AOP's in ring work is so boring, why on earth are they getting another title shot?

Bianca Belair is the future not Lacey Evans.

Heavy Machinery and No Way Jose need releasing.


----------



## Piers

What ever happened to this poor bastard they buried on his debut after teasing it for weeks ?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Time for NXT!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I do not like Lacey Evans theme song. I like her but her theme is so bad to me!


----------



## Demoslasher

Is strong fighting sullivan or bates


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I really wanted Johnny Gargano to win!


----------



## 751161

Stayed up to watch NXT for once, really enjoyed NXT TakeOver Philadelphia.

- Nikki Cross vs Lacey Evans was a fun enough short match. Nikki pretty over with the crowd. I enjoyed that it was quite hard hitting, and Nikki going so hard right off the bat. Cross has been on my radar more lately, never used to think much of her. I still don't really understand her character other than 'crazy', but I guess that's basically the entirety of it. At least she actually feels crazy & unique in the ring.

- TM61 vs The Ealy Brothers. I'll be honest, I don't know who either of these teams are. :lol Heard good things about TM61, and seems to be a fair bit of hype about their return. Crowd is all over them. I can see why, they are really fun to watch. How many matches have they had in NXT? Fun litle tag match with some nice spots, I've got my eyes on these guys. They seem to have a fair bit of charisma, and I really enjoy their style.

- Good recap of Almas vs Gargano :banderas Such a fucking good match. I honestly haven't been that impressed with any match for a while. At least in WWE. Just 30+ minutes of pure action that never felt like it dragged. They built such a good story with Gargano, that I wanted him to win so bad. Crowd was so hot for it. Both of those guys have mega potential. I'm looking forward to his feud with Ciampa.

- Tyler Bate vs Roderick Strong. I can't get over how fucking great Bate is, I refuse to believe someone so young is this good. Just so fun & athletic to watch in the ring. Roddy with a good showing here as well, I was impressed, I just wish he had more character to him. Really fun match here. Some great sequences between both men, frantic & fast paced action. I swear it's impossible for Bate to have a bad match, he could have a good match with a broom stick :lol Roddy going for the UK Championship is weird as fuck to me, but after seeing what he showed here, I think Dunne vs Strong could be a great match. At least it gives him some direction.

Fun enough episode, Roddy vs Bate was obviously the real selling point of this episode & it didn't let down. Obviously pretty filler being filmed same night as Takeover, but some solid action here, I can't complain. I'm looking forward to seeing some storyline progression over the upcoming weeks, interested to see how they debut EC3 in particular.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

NXT is fun! Hopefully next week is just as good!


----------



## Mordecay

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Tyler Bate vs Roderick Strong. I can't get over how fucking great Bate is, I refuse to believe someone so young is this good. Just so fun & athletic to watch in the ring. Roddy with a good showing here as well, I was impressed, I just wish he had more character to him. Really fun match here. Some great sequences between both men, frantic & fast paced action. *I swear it's impossible for Bate to have a bad match, he could have a good match with a broom stick* :lol Roddy going for the UK Championship is weird as fuck to me, but after seeing what he showed here, I think Dunne vs Strong could be a great match. At least it gives him some direction.


Bate had a bad match with Enzo, but I do think the broom stick is better than Enzo :lol


----------



## 751161

Mordecay said:


> Bate had a bad match with Enzo, but I do think the broom stick is better than Enzo :lol


Enzo doesn't count :side:

Seriously though, the more I see Bate, the more I just fall in love with the guy as a wrestler. He's just so fucking fun to watch. I was glad to see him get spotlighted on 205 Live more as well vs TJP, he deserves it. The guy seems to bring 100% to every match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole v. Killian Dain










The Undisputed Era v. Sanity


----------



## DirectorsCut

Shane Thorne.... WOW


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

It seems like UK title is now being treated like a midcard belt for NXT with Roddy getting a shot. I've thought for a little while they could do with a another singles belt but it's looking more and more unlikely the British weekly show is gonna happen.

TM61 - I noticed they seem to be intoducing their TMDK name back in, it was on their vests this week.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

While I’m not sure it is necessary to recap the entire show, I like the structure of these fallout TakeOver shows. I appreciate they are really just playing for time to give them time to tape more stuff but it still makes the TakeOver feel that more meaningful than many main roster PPVs where they are often forgotten about the moment they finish. 

I was surprised to see that TM61 got such a competitive match for their return to the ring but I guess this is good news for the Ealy Brothers. If that is a real brace on Thorne’s knee, that is concerning, but at least in the context of this match Thorne didn’t seem to skip a beat.

Not sure why but I couldn’t get into that Strong/Bate match, even while recognising it was mechanically sound. I think they made the right decision giving this to Strong, not sure how I feel about the potential of the title going to an American but Strong deserves some kind of record so him becoming the first American to hold that title would be nice. Not sure what that means for the British indies though who have got a lot of mileage out of that title in the last twelve months, much moreso than WWE has.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The Fourth Wall said:


> - TM61 vs The Ealy Brothers. I'll be honest, I don't know who either of these teams are. :lol Heard good things about TM61, and seems to be a fair bit of hype about their return. Crowd is all over them. I can see why, they are really fun to watch. How many matches have they had in NXT? Fun litle tag match with some nice spots, I've got my eyes on these guys. They seem to have a fair bit of charisma, and I really enjoy their style.


The Ealy Brothers are jobbers, you've missed nothing there. But TM61 got to the finals of the last Dusty Classic and faced AOP at Takeover Toronto. Both are good in the ring, but they brought a little extra fire to this return match, which was encouraging. They unfortunately were shelved with Thorne's injury after about six months in NXT, the first 3 of which they didn't really do much, it all started with the Dusty Classic. Probably had under 10 matches in NXT, really. Thorne has an awesome personality, Miller is a bit quieter, but he can play the straight man to Thorne's antics so all good.

I'm hoping the knee brace was just precautionary, if dude can bust out a freaking Fosbury Flop he must be okay... or f'n crazy, take your pick.

Bate vs. Strong was a prime example that matches don't have to always be 20+ minutes to be great. If Tyler Bate isn't a major star in WWE over the next 2-3 years, there's something seriously wrong with the company.


----------



## 751161

Rookie of the Year said:


> The Ealy Brothers are jobbers, you've missed nothing there. But TM61 got to the finals of the last Dusty Classic and faced AOP at Takeover Toronto. Both are good in the ring, but they brought a little extra fire to this return match, which was encouraging. They unfortunately were shelved with Thorne's injury after about six months in NXT, the first 3 of which they didn't really do much, it all started with the Dusty Classic. Probably had under 10 matches in NXT, really. Thorne has an awesome personality, Miller is a bit quieter, but he can play the straight man to Thorne's antics so all good.
> 
> I'm hoping the knee brace was just precautionary, if dude can bust out a freaking Fosbury Flop he must be okay... or f'n crazy, take your pick.
> 
> Bate vs. Strong was a prime example that matches don't have to always be 20+ minutes to be great. If Tyler Bate isn't a major star in WWE over the next 2-3 years, there's something seriously wrong with the company.


Yeah, I noticed Thorne was the clear stand-out last night. Much like Montez Ford in Street Profits. I love how he carries himself, and comes across pretty charismatic. I'm looking forward to seeing more of them. I imagine they'll be working their way up in to the Title picture, which could be awesome. I imagine a match between those two & O'Reilly/Fish could be something special.


----------



## Dr. Middy

- Lacey Evans and Nikki Cross was a decent little match. Odd because I expected a Nikki/Lacey feud, but I guess this felt like the end of that.

- TM61 vs The Ealy Brothers (never heard of them? Must have been on the live NXT circuit in Florida) was a solid re-debut for TM61. Thorne looked really good coming off the surgery, and while they aren't the best team ever or anything, it was solid and they could be fun as they continue to rebuild.

- Zelina and Almas work so well together. She completely changed the dynamic of Almas for the better, as he didn't feel at the level he is now before she came around.

- Bate/Strong was TREMENDOUS. Just great chemistry all around, both guys delivered some great strikes, Roddy's backbreakers looked awesome like always, and Bate was his extremely likeable babyface self like always. Would give this ******.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Does Nikki Trash have any wrestling moves in her arsenal besides the Fisherman's neckbreaker? @BOSS of Bel-Air and I have compared her to Dean Ambrose in her awfulness in the past, but frankly she makes Ambrose look like Shawn Michaels in-ring.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole & Aleister pre WWE, ROH & WXW World Champions.


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid, though somewhat unspectacular episodes this week:

The only thing I have to say about the opening is that I love angry William Regal.

Heavy Machinery continue to be a fun heavyweight team, though I fear in the future they will get slotted as comedy big men which leads to being comedy big men jobbers. And as far as Tino and Moss breaking up, eh, fine by me. As a tag team, it just seemed like they said "we got two body guys, let's put them together." I never felt like they had chemistry as a team. So as singles, maybe they have better futures.

Gargano gave a good babyface promo, and I love him and Candice together. Just their little interactions are so great. While I want Candice to have her own success, I hope they manage to keep these 2 connected throughout their careers.

The Bianca squash was something I've been waiting from her. No hair whip. Not drawn out. Just a quick display of power. Loved it. Though, I'm still not sold on the Reverse Powerbomb as a finish, just in the sense that it's not a great looking move.

The Tornado Tag turned into a fun spot fest. But Regal better have been right when he said this was the end. They've been doing this dance for 6 months. Please let it be done.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hopefully this is the end of the era v. sh*tty sanity. Great match though.


----------



## Piers

Tino could be a good heel with a rich prick gimmick. Just has to improve in-ring.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

While it fits with the story, it is funny that coming into WWE Candice LeRae said she didn’t want to be defined by her husband, she didn’t just want to be “Gargano’s Wife”, she wanted to be recognised as a wrestler in her own right. Yet she has gotten the exact opposite. 

Loser Leaves NXT match, though? That is interesting. What are we thinking, Gargano wins the title so he can face Ciampa at TakeOver for the Title? Or Gargano loses so he can get called up to the Main Roster and they do the Gargano/Ciampa match on the ‘Mania card? While I would be concerned for Gargano going up to the MR and being sent to 205 Live, if it is true that Triple H has taken over the Brand and wants to bring it closer to NXT rather than Raw or SDL, Gargano could be right at home. 

The whole Moon/Baszler feud is an absolute mess. Moon’s entire motivations were confused and muddled and while it would have been a shame for Moon’s character arc to have her drop the title already, it has really put a blight on Baszler’s momentum by losing that match. They didn’t even protect Baszler in defeat. 

Maybe I’ve just been spoiled by promotions like PROGRESS but I thought the Main Event was surprisingly boring. All that talent in the ring, tornado rules and all we really got was a far too long, far too clunky, limp and impactless brawl.


----------



## ellthom

NxT this week was pretty cool, I liked this show. 

Glad they split up Tino Sabbatelli and Riddick Moss, I do honestly think the two of them will be good as single stars, they certinally have the look, and Tino already has some good heat.

Also I am okay with the slow build to Bianca Belair, they are taking their time with her and I am okay with that. I just hope she isnt the first to be fed to Shayna Blazer after she wins the title. This woman should be a champion not fed to one. If anything I would love for her to be the one to takle the title off of Blazer but I don't see that scenario coming until nearly a year down the line... 

Sanity vs. The Undisputed Era was typical NxT fun. I enjoyed it. Nice to see Sanity pick up a win, I actually think they needed it. 

Not sure how the rematch between Andrade "Cien" Almas and Johnny Gargano will play out especially leading into his match with Tommaso Ciampa. Is Tommaso Ciampa gonna cost Johnny Gargano his career, if thats the case what happens to their fued? Will Tommaso Ciampa follow him to the main roster and have their feud there?


----------



## Jedah

Fun match between SAniTY and Undisputed, especially with the backstage brawling. We don't see enough of that now. I hope they move on from this feud though. Time for something new. Of course they'll still have their rematch, ugh.

Next week we get Aleister Black for a promo. :mark

And Ember vs. Shayna 2. Ugh.


----------



## Crasp

Ciampa should cost Almas the match. Johnny leaving NXT would prevent Ciampa from getting what he wants, so he's going to want to keep Gargano around. and if that means making Johnny the champ, for Ciampa that's just the icing on the cake, as it also sets up the opportunity for Ciampa/Gargano for the title, and with Ciampa being the one who gave Gargano the belt, Ciampa would certainly relish the chance to also be the one to take it away from him.


----------



## Reil

ellthom said:


> Also I am okay with the slow build to Bianca Belair, they are taking their time with her and I am okay with that. I just hope she isnt the first to be fed to Shayna Blazer after she wins the title. This woman should be a champion not fed to one. If anything I would love for her to be the one to takle the title off of Blazer but I don't see that scenario coming until nearly a year down the line...


I don't have a problem with Bianca eventually getting a title run, but she most likely wont be taking the title from Shayna. Bianca has been working as a heel on the house show circuit, so she's probably going to be one in NXT as well. I imagine the Womens Title will probably follow something like this:

Ember drops to Shayna, who drops it to (pick one) Candice/Kairi/Dakota, who drops it to Bianca, who drops it to (pick a person you didnt pick from the three babyfaces listed above), etc.


----------



## Buhalovski

Hope its only a storyline and they dont rush Gargano in the MR just like that, especially in the beginning of the WM season. I can see the underdog babyface Benoit/Daniel Bryan vibes in him though, and hes more than 205 live worthy.

Cant wait to see Aleister Black on the mic for the second time


----------



## El Ingobernable

They should push to a Bianca vs. Ember at Takeover. They are best friends and i think Bianca got a great future.


----------



## BehindYou

ellthom said:


> Glad they split up Tino Sabbatelli and Riddick Moss, I do honestly think the two of them will be good as single stars, they certinally have the look, and Tino already has some good heat.


 I'm torn on this one :hmmm



On the one hand, I agree they both have a lot of singles potential.

I don't know that Sabetelli's heat would translate to the main roster, I could see him being a face though, following the Roman / Jordan trend.
Moss is a fucking beast, both in in look and he won the first PC Combine. 



On the other, it feels like they could still crash and burn in a singles feud together so why do it when both still seem so green? Who's going to lead the other to a good match?
Like, what's the rush.

Also, their new gear this week looked awesome.
Also, I would of loved to see them paired up with Jordan when he returns after surgery.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched this weeks ep, pretty boring in all honesty.

Kicking off the matches with the worst start possible, Heavy Machinery fpalm I quite liked Moss & Tino, no nonsense and cocky but that looks to be the end of them.

What separates Gargano from other faces is that there is fire behind his promos, he can produce intensity, he comes across as believable, someone you're desperate to get behind, not some bland ass. This promo and the one he did the other week I really enjoyed. Zelina as usual delivered.

Bianca Belair, that was a simple squash wasn't it :lol

Main event was nothing great in my opinion, all they did was kick and punch each other and throw each other into numerous things. Last five mins it picked up and we saw some actual proper wrestling. Dain though got put over in a big way; however blitzing through Undisputed Era like that made them look like jobbers, rubbish booking. Hopefully that is definitely the end to their feud, they don't have particularly good chemistry.


----------



## SAMCRO

Glad Bianca Belair is getting pushed, but anyone else agree that she needs a new finisher? That Alley Oop Powerbomb just looks lame as fuck, i'v never liked that movie especially for a finisher.


----------



## Oakesy

I really enjoyed the episode this week, tons of good stuff on there and a lot building towards the future.

I am very interested to see how Gargano/Almas goes with Johnny putting career on the line, wouldn't make a lot of sense Ciampa costing him the title if we're being honest as they wouldn't be able to carry on their feud.

Kinda neutral towards seeing Ember/Shayna again, didn't think it was amazing first time around but there is a certain unpredictability about it.

We get Black promo next week :mark: :mark: Who's going to interrupt him?


----------



## MC

I'm excited for the Shayna vs Ember rematch tonight. Shayna Baszler was fantastic in their first match, just hope Ember Moon can pull her weight this time and not drag the match down again.


----------



## Mordecay

MC 16 said:


> I'm excited for the Shayna vs Ember rematch tonight. Shayna Baszler was fantastic in their first match, just hope Ember Moon can pull her weight this time and not drag the match down again.


You are probably one of the very few that liked that match, especially Shayna's performance lol


----------



## MC

Mordecay said:


> You are probably one of the very few that liked that match, especially Shayna's performance lol


:shrug Shayna's style is an acquired taste.


----------



## 751161

MC 16 said:


> :shrug Shayna's style is an acquired taste.


Definitely is. I wasn't overly impressed with the Ember/Shayna match, just couldn't get in to it. But I'm willing to bet there is some like yourself that enjoy that type of pace & style. I'm personally hoping Shayna grows on me. For me, it seems like she'll be someone that can tell a great story, but isn't overly exciting to watch. Seems very methodical. I'm interested in this rematch.


----------



## MC

The Fourth Wall said:


> Definitely is. I wasn't overly impressed with the Ember/Shayna match, just couldn't get in to it. But I'm willing to bet there is some like yourself that enjoy that type of pace & style. I'm personally hoping Shayna grows on me. For me, it seems like she'll be someone that can tell a great story, but isn't overly exciting to watch. Seems very methodical. I'm interested in this rematch.


Shayna can totally do more, she has already shown that she can more then once. She is a great wrestler but Moon didn't help her at all in the match. The match should've been better, time for the rematch to rectify that.


----------



## Mordecay

MC 16 said:


> :shrug Shayna's style is an acquired taste.


It probably is. It's just not the style I like, it's really slow and ground based. I mean, I am bored of ZSJ who is a million times better doing a similar style. She is a good character, I give her that.


----------



## Jedah

I'm looking forward to Black's promo tonight, and the UK title match of course.

Shayna is....I mean she plays her role well, but she's not someone I get excited for. Her reign is going to be very dull.


----------



## Reil

Yeah, I don't really mind Shayna's wrestling or her character, but good god her reign is going to be really dull. And while I don't mind her wrestling, I don't think she's going to be putting on really good matches like Asuka regularly did at Takeovers. Hopefully her reign isn't long. 

Assuming she wins the title tonight or soon (because even if she loses tonight, I don't see her out of the title picture for long, if at all), I would have her drop it no later than Takeover: Brooklyn. Especially if she keeps getting the booking the way she is now (of her running over the women's division with little to no comeuppance coming her way.). At least for Asuka you could claim her matches were exciting (even if some people found the results obvious, the matches themselves were really good and fun to watch). You can't do that with Shayna. Her style doesn't lend itself well to exciting matches.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Yeah, I don't really mind Shayna's wrestling or her character, but good god her reign is going to be really dull. And while I don't mind her wrestling, I don't think she's going to be putting on really good matches like Asuka regularly did at Takeovers. Hopefully her reign isn't long.
> 
> Assuming she wins the title tonight or soon (because even if she loses tonight, I don't see her out of the title picture for long, if at all), I would have her drop it no later than Takeover: Brooklyn. Especially if she keeps getting the booking the way she is now (of her running over the women's division with little to no comeuppance coming her way.). At least for Asuka you could claim her matches were exciting. You can't do that with Shayna.



The positive is that the Face side of the women's division has some pretty good workers in Ember Moon, Kairi Sane, Dakota Kai & Candice Lerae to help mask Shayna's deficiencies.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> The positive is that the Face side of the women's division has some pretty good workers in Ember Moon, Kairi Sane, Dakota Kai & Candice Lerae to help mask Shayna's deficiencies.


Yeah although I would argue if Shayna's strong booking continues like this when/if she continues like this, it won't matter. And if that's the case, the roles will be reversed when Shayna is called up. Instead of there being no credible heels (thanks to Asuka I guess), there will be no credible babyfaces left, because Shayna destroyed them all, and never really got much comeuppance.


----------



## 751161

This Strong vs Dunne match :bjpenn


----------



## 751161

So Roddy vs Dunne was a fucking great hard hitting contest. Love those Enziguris from Dunne. The sound they make. :sodone Was really impressed with Strong's showing here, always thought he was solid, but great to see him in a Title match like this. The last couple of weeks, he's been something else. The UK Title bouts never disappoint. Dunne is just excellent, feels like a legit ass kicker in there. Some of the moves he was doing looked painful as heck. Such a good match. Great stuff. This is why I fucking love NXT. Opening up with a match like that.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Strong/Dunne was a tremendous *****1/4* match. I loved how the work on Strong's hand came into play for the finish, and that the finger break spot factored into the finish as well for once (looking at you Marty Scurll). This was excellent!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!!! I hope you are enjoying NXT!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Strong/Dunne was a fun, hard-hitting affair. The Gargano/Almas recap was well done. Match next week should be good. The heat in the eventual Gargano/Ciampa match(es) is/are going to be absolutely electric. The heat Ciampa will have and the crowd support Johnny will have will both be :banderas Going to put the main roster crowd reactions to shame.

Not interested in Moon/Shanya. Probably going to check out now.


----------



## 751161

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Strong/Dunne was a fun, hard-hitting affair. The Gargano/Almas recap was well done. Match next week should be good. The heat in the eventual Gargano/Ciampa match(es) is/are going to be absolutely electric. Going to put the main roster crowd reactions to shame.
> 
> Not interested in Moon/Shanya. Probably going to check out now.


Dude, I can't wait for that Gargano/Ciampa feud. So much storyline potential there, and Gargano is on another level right now, the matches are just going to be fantastic I'd imagine. I expect NXT to once again put the Main Roster to shame over the next few months. Fuck WrestleMania, it's NXT season.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Just about every video package they do in NXT is great, so that was no surprise. 

Black/Dain was a decent little segment. That should be an awesome match though, I really like both guys :mark:

I guess I care more about TM61 with those video packages, but I'm still not sure what to think about them yet. Decent little squash here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> Dude, I can't wait for that Gargano/Ciampa feud. So much storyline potential there, and Gargano is on another level right now, the matches are just going to be fantastic I'd imagine. I expect NXT to once again put the Main Roster to shame over the next few months. Fuck WrestleMania, it's NXT season.


Completely agree. Just imagine what the crowd will be like if Gargano/Ciampa takes place on Takeover on WM weekend. I mean, the Takeover crowds are always awesome, but WM with all of the fans from around the globe in the building? It's going to be absolutely amazing. I literally cannot wait. No restrictions on these two like there would be on the main roster, either.


----------



## 751161

Black/Dain should be fun. I was pretty impressed with Dain in WarGames, it's where he really caught my attention. Looking forward to seeing him work with Black. Both great talents.


----------



## Reil

WWE really needs to drop the stupid horse neigh from Shayna's entrance.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Ember!


----------



## 751161

Jesus christ at that dive from Ember :wow


----------



## Reil

Hahahah at Kairi being the most over person in this match, and she isn't even supposed to be part of it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Kairi is awesome! I want her to feud with Ember!


----------



## 751161

Kairi on fire :mark: :mark:

That was a nice ass spear.

I like that ending. Don't want Shayna to have a reign yet, and it means she doesn't lose to Ember again.


----------



## Dr. Middy

What we got of Ember/Shayna II was just GREAT. I loved Ember just going into a vicious sprint and doing everything to try and beat her, including sacrificing her arm, which was a mistake. Shayna brutalizing Moon's arm on the barricade was sick too. 

Kairi coming out to I guess somewhat save moon and also to get revenge on Shayna was a good way to book this, considering I wouldn't do the title change yet, nor should Shayna have lost.

That was an excellent NXT, god damn!


----------



## 751161

Yeah this was a pretty great NXT episode. I was debating with myself whether it would be worth staying up or not. Glad I did. I never feel that way with RAW/SD episodes, but this was 100% worth sacrificing my sleep :lol Roddy/Dunne was excellent, and I thought Shayna/Ember was far better this time. Loved the fire from Ember, and Shayna working on the arm was brutal stuff. She does some great character work with a fitting style.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yeah, I think Sane is definitely the best/most over woman in NXT currently.


----------



## Reil

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Kairi is awesome! I want her to feud with Ember!


Same. Match would probably be way better as well.


----------



## Jedah

Dunne/Strong is my match of this month so far. Dunne makes everything he does look brutal and Roddy just kept fighting and fighting until one of Dunne's brutal antics got the better of him.

Shayna has that same style. Match was fine, and amusingly she's doing her job in getting Ember over as a babyface. Kairi was the most over of all of them though. I don't like how Shayna basically no sold that spear from Kairi at the end, considering it was the key to putting her away in the tournament. Hopefully when Shayna wins she winds up dropping it to Kairi in Brooklyn.

And Black wears that suit well.


----------



## 751161

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Yeah, I think Sane is definitely the best/most over woman in NXT currently.


I didn't really *get it* at first. The whole pirate gimmick is still so-so for me. I'm starting to really warm up to her. She's got great charisma, and is great in-ring. Nice to see an over babyface that gets booked well.


----------



## Mordecay

Good match by Roddy and Dunne, but I did feel it lacked something, not exactly sure why. It was well wrestle and all, but it lacked some heat I guess

Didn't like the promo segment between Black and Dain, those are two guys who shouldn't be speaking all that much.

Nice little squash by TM61, but they need to show a bit more personality

The Shayna/Ember match was... a match. Not much to it, Ember beat the hell out of her for 2 minutes and she acted like a geek and injure herself even more despite dominate the match. Then Shayna used her ground base offense, destroyed Ember until Kairi made the save. Ember looks more like a geek each passing week imo. Kairi was over with the crowd (more than the other 2 women), showed some good intensity and, I have to add, she looked really cute :zayn3


----------



## 751161

Jedah said:


> Dunne/Strong is my match of this month so far. Dunne makes everything he does look brutal and Roddy just kept fighting and fighting until one of Dunne's brutal antics got the better of him.
> 
> Shayna has that same style. Match was fine, and amusingly she's doing her job in getting Ember over as a babyface. Kairi was the most over of all of them though. I don't like how Shayna basically no sold that spear from Kairi at the end, considering it was the key to putting her away in the tournament. Hopefully when Shayna wins she winds up dropping it to Kairi in Brooklyn.
> 
> And Black wears that suit well.


She definitely could have sold that spear better. I thought Kairi delivered it beautifully, it looked great. That was the only gripe I probably had post-match. Enjoyed how it was booked.

Anyways, bed time for me. So glad I stayed up for this. NXT once again saving the week :applause


----------



## sailord

nxt as of late is just so much better than the main roster at least for me. i expect another good nxt takeover during wm weekend. for me personally I've never been disappointed in a takeover event.


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Fourth Wall said:


> I didn't really *get it* at first. The whole pirate gimmick is still so-so for me. I'm starting to really warm up to her. She's got great charisma, and is great in-ring. Nice to see an over babyface that gets booked well.


From what I watched of her in Stardom, she is a tremendously great babyface who might be the best female worker in NXT. And she's just adorable, which helps even more :lol


----------



## Reil

The Fourth Wall said:


> I didn't really *get it* at first. The whole pirate gimmick is still so-so for me. I'm starting to really warm up to her. She's got great charisma, and is great in-ring. Nice to see an over babyface that gets booked well.


Yeah outside of the names of her moves and her entrance, the pirate gimmick is pretty much dropped when the bell rings. I think one of her most important aspects though is that she connects with the crowd incredibly well, and comes across as genuine. She's essentially the perfect foil to Shayna. Shayna's a great heel, but Kairi is pretty much the best female babyface on NXT right now. Which makes me question why they are trying to make Ember the #1 babyface still, when its obvious she's being overshadowed.

It also helps that Kairi has a LOT of younger fans as well (My nieces adore her, and they are 8 and 5, and they generally don't follow wrestling all that much). Once she gets actual merch, I wouldn't be shocked if it moves quickly. Do stuff like T-Shirts, replica ship wheel fidget spinners or whatever, etc.


----------



## Jedah

The whole pirate thing just makes Kairi more lovable as far as I'm concerned. It's just so ridiculous but then you see her antics and you can't not smile. She's the best woman babyface in the company, and one of the two best period alongside Gargano.


----------



## MJ

Even though it may not happen, it would be nice to give Kairi the title at Takeover, as she is more than capable of taking Ember's spot. I also think Shayna is bound to be involved with Ronda somehow on the main roster. 

Kairi would benefit from another 6-12 months in NXT and it would only help her character development. Since she is such a likeable and natural babyface, she could use this to help create the next big female heel in NXT, whoever that may be.


----------



## Switchblade Club

The pirate gimmick is so cringeworthy, can't stand it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

The Fourth Wall said:


> I didn't really *get it* at first. The whole pirate gimmick is still so-so for me. I'm starting to really warm up to her. She's got great charisma, and is great in-ring. Nice to see an over babyface that gets booked well.


I'm glad that you are giving her a chance! I like pirates and I like wrestling so I guess that is part of why I like her so much. Her Elbow Drop is so good!


----------



## looper007

Dr. Middy said:


> From what I watched of her in Stardom, she is a tremendously great babyface who might be the best female worker in NXT. And she's just adorable, which helps even more :lol


The only one better then her in Stardom was Io, and she's one of the best in the world that includes any guys. What help's is that in real life Kairi's one of the nicest people around, I heard behind the scenes in Stardom she was one of the most respected and loved people and you can see it during her short time in WWE. Also it might be just a small thing but during the NXT award's this year, she personally thanked every single person that voted for her. That's classy. She's the model professional WWE should be blessed to have.

If she's booked right, becomes a top notch English speaker and get's to show her personality, she will become the biggest Japanese star in WWE. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## MC

Moon and Baszler's NXT match was good I though for a TV angle. Moon's selling as good. Glad Kairi is back. Kairi is without doubt one of the best wrestlers in WWE. 

Pete Dunne vs Rodrick Strong was technically the match was great but it lacked a spark for me. At one point, Roderick Strong just no sold a club to the back of the head which annoyed me since the rest of the selling was great. I really want to see a rematch between these two at a Takeover, that would be rad.


The Aliester Balck and Killain Dain promos were just awful.




looper007 said:


> The only one better then her in Stardom was Io


Aren't you missing a certain Icon of Stardom from that sentence?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Aleister Black / Killian Dain promo's were some of the most awkward sh*t I've ever seen. Not to mention the crowd didn't understand a thing they said.


----------



## Genking48

Strong vs Dunne was fantastic.

The Black/Dain promo was also pretty good, made me want to see the match. And really, Black is an average promo guy with the character he has. He is in no way worse that when Undertaker or Bray Wyatt spout their supernatural/dark mumbo jumbo.

Did not like the main even. I'm not interested in Ember Mood at all, Baszler neither, thought she lookd dead tired after a 7 minute match. 

Kairi is thankfully out to save the segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964188848124198912
Great video package.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Much better episode this week...

Starting things off with a fantastic match between Dunne & Roddy. Really good showing in terms of psychology and selling, both went to their number 1 expertise, Dunne concentrating on Strong's fingers and arm while Strong targeted Dunne's back. Two good performers putting on what I'd give a solid **** match, only thing I thought let it down was the pacing.

Thought Black's promo was pretty decent overall, at first I had no idea what he was on about but it picked up when he mentioned the NXT Title being that devil on his back. Dain's promo was straight to the point; however I don't know what they see in him though, apart from his performance in the War Games match he hasn't really impressed me, crowd seemed to feel that way too because they were dead silent.

TM-61 are just incredibly bland.

Finally for the first time, I'm really starting to understand the direction they seem to be taking with the Women's Division. Shayna Baszler is so easy to despise, for me she's probably the most hateable character in NXT right now(till Ciampa returns), as I've said before I think they're building her up in the right way; however it's all escalated a bit too quickly. There are three stories to build off though, all of which are ways to create sympathy for those certain superstars, Ember, Kairi and Dakota three likeable faces all have been involved with Shayna in some way. If Shayna is to take the title from Ember, then straight away you have two stories to tell with Kairi and Dakota, both want revenge, both want to take Shayna down, the end goal being Kairi or Dakota taking the title, if that is to happen then I hope it isn't drawn out for too long. As for this weeks match it was very similar to Takeover, Baszler targeting the arm and Ember selling it, boring it may be but Ember sure is a damn good performer.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. In and out of kayfabe why did Baszler get another title shot?

I was really excited for Strong/Dunne but the match was a bit of a dud in my mind, really meandering and I just couldn’t connect with it. Then the finish happened and it just came out of nowhere after Dunne was dominated for so much of the match. 

No real interest in a Damo/Black feud and I'm not sure how I feel about Black being in the title picture in general. He deserves the title but does his character need it? If anything, would it actively harm his character in fact? A character like him is surely not interested in things like title belts?


----------



## V-Trigger

looper007 said:


> The only one better then her in Stardom was Io


I'm a Kairi fan but not even close.


----------



## SAMCRO

Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne was completely half assed, you could tell they wasn't putting their all into it cause it was just a tv match, and Roderick no selling Pete's forearm shot to the back of the head was fucking ridiculous. I'm sure if these two had a match at a Takeover it'd be much better, but you could just see both guys phoning it in cause they wasn't on a ppv.

That Black and Dain promo was the most awkward fucking thing of all time, crowd was DEAD SILENT the entire time and just made everything Black and Dain said and did feel awkward. By the end of it i was thinking "Play one of their fucking themes already to stop this silence" and thankfully they cued up Black's theme.

TM61 are still bland as fuck to me, those vignettes getting to know them was alright but it didn't do anything for them imo, they're still two generic caws with a generic theme and generic attires. Street Profits should be the ones getting the vignettes and squash matches and being built up for the tag team titles.

Ember vs Shayna, once again Ember is booked to be a fake pathetic champion living on borrowed time with that title, and Kairi just running out there and getting the match threw out was kind of a heel thing to do, why not wait until the match is over and let Ember defend her title on her own?


----------



## Reil

Pizzamorg said:


> New NXT. In and out of kayfabe why did Baszler get another title shot?


Kayfabe wise, Baszler got a title shot because she laid out Ember post-match in Philly and Ember wanted revenge. 

As for what may be the real (non-kayfabe) reason, its not a hard answer: Ronda Rousey. I SERIOUSLY doubt Shayna would have been pushed (or even been signed) this hard if Ronda had never signed.


----------



## Pizzamorg

But Moon's entire character motivations when it comes to Baszler are completely betrayed by her constantly putting her title on the line. Instead Moon should be convincing Regal to give title opportunities to everyone in the locker room but Baszler, infuriating Baszler in the process and then leading to the battle between the women.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Did anyone else notice Roderick Strong had Dunne pinned for about 5 seconds? Dunne snapped Strong's finger to get out of it. The ref never counted.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Strong and Dunne was a great match. Very hard hitting. 

I like Alister but I feel like he's a bit Ehhh at promos. Same with Dain

I am liking TM61. They seem like happy go lucky guys and that is something I can get behind. 

I like that Kairi came out during the title match. Ember shouldn't lose the title at this point and Shayna needed to be protected. 

All in all great NXT episode.


----------



## zrc

I wanna see a United Nations stable of women. I'd use Xia or Zeda, Taynara and Kavita Devi. Its time some more women became regular on NXT TV. So much talent in the live shows not getting a look in right now. Not saying the 4 I named are the best of the bunch (Sage and Abbey are).


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I like Alister but I feel like he's a bit Ehhh at promos. Same with Dain
> .


Same for both. I think Aleister could be a great promo if - surprise - they just did more with his character. They're not taking it far enough. Right now Aleister Black is still just a standard competitor with spooky tattoos and a cool entrance. 

They should stop trying to be so subtle and just make him a full-fledge Satanist. Don't change anything about his look or presentation but up the ante with the promos. I mean his name is _Aleister_ Black. He should be doing a Satanic version of the Straight Edge Savior gimmick. At least have him dedicate his matches to the Devil. 

And with Killian Dain - I like him too and I think he's got some potential on the main roster. A solid, grimy, mid-card tank. He shouldn't have to speak much but when he does he should keep it short and grotesque. Even his little promo on TV was too many words for him. Preferably he should be a one or two words per interval character




----------------------------------------------------------------

For the rest of the show.... eh. Strong does NOTHING for me. It's not even like I dislike him. It's literally like watching a robot. Except there are roombas with more personality than Roderick Strong. I didn't really care about the match with Dunne. It was nice. But a reminder that wrestling usually needs a little bit of a story - some flavor. The match had none. It was standard. 

I'm still a Pete Dunne Guy but I'm disappointed by the fact that he's really nothing more than an exhibitionist right now. I feel like that fire and fury he had in his original appearances is gone. He's going through the motions. He's ready for something more and I am too. Maybe drop the title, give him more promo time. Something. 

TM61 - I don't really care about them yet but I'd love to see them in a match with the Revival or American Alpha 2.0

And in regards to the women's match - I've actually enjoyed this Ember/Shayna feud a lot more than most people. That being said, I don't think it's done any favors for either woman. They both came out of Takeover: Philadelphia looking great but since then.... eh. The writing has failed them but also Ember Moon is just not that great. At this point her entrance just makes me cringe and she's shown zero improvement with promos. Shayna is new, and I like her and it's NXT so she should get some time to really develop those skills which is why this push has been awful for her. She's not going to get over like she's supposed to get over because they're giving her too much too soon and even though I think she's taken to it very well, a lot of the crowd is gonna be sour simply due to the fact that she's leapfrogged over the real #1 woman in NXT: Kairi Sane. All this feud has come to show is that Kairi Sane is 10x more over than either of the women competing for the title


----------



## 751161

Gargano/Almas II is tonight, right? :banderas

Damn, I'm 100% staying up for this.


----------



## Switchblade Club

The Fourth Wall said:


> Gargano/Almas II is tonight, right? :banderas
> 
> Damn, I'm 100% staying up for this.


Should be a good match.

I'm seeing them tomorrow too :mark


----------



## 751161

Not long to go :mark:

Time to cap off this awesome week with some Johnny Wrestling










I enjoyed NXT a bunch last week, and it was well worth staying the hour up for it. I imagine this will be the same. I just love that NXT is only an hour. So easy to digest compared to the rest.


----------



## sailord

The Fourth Wall said:


> Gargano/Almas II is tonight, right? :banderas
> 
> Damn, I'm 100% staying up for this.


this would be the 4th time they are going at it at the moment Gargano is 0-3. first time at Brooklyn III then on a episode of nxt then the last mach they had.


----------



## 751161

sailord said:


> this would be the 4th time they are going at it at the moment Gargano is 0-3. first time at Brooklyn III then on a episode of nxt then the last mach they had.


I've been on and off with NXT up until recently, didn't realize they've faced off four times. :wow Explains why they have incredible chemistry.

What was their Brooklyn match like? I might have to watch that at some point.


----------



## sailord

The Fourth Wall said:


> I've been on and off with NXT up until recently, didn't realize they've faced off four times. :wow Explains why they have incredible chemistry.
> 
> What was their Brooklyn match like? I might have to watch that at some point.


I've enjoyed every match they had even the one on just regular nxt episode. I'd definitely check out the first match


----------



## 751161

Let's go. :mark:

Ready for Gargano & Almas to tear the house down once again.


----------



## sailord

what a video package


----------



## 751161

Dream :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That spin VD did right there looked AWFULLY familiar.

:hbk1


----------



## 751161

You know I never expected to like a gimmick like Dream so much, but the guy is just so fucking good. Hard not to like him. I hope they don't screw it up on the main roster.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I really really want Dream to win the NXT Title with this gimmick eventually. I love this whole Prince gimmick, its awesome!


----------



## Dr. Middy

Vanessa still needs a lot of work. She doesn't look that good at all right now, but then again I guess that's what NXT is supposed to be for allegedly.


----------



## 751161

Dr. Middy said:


> I really really want Dream to win the NXT Title with this gimmick eventually. I love this whole Prince gimmick, its awesome!


A Dream reign would be great stuff. He can handle a Mic very well, and the crowd is all over him. He honestly excels at everything he does, total package to me.


----------



## sailord

here we go again with almas vs gargano


----------



## 751161

Match has been great so far. Gargano's selling is excellent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That DDT.

:trips8


----------



## sailord

fucking great ddt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great match as per usual.


----------



## sailord

bald bastard at it again


----------



## 751161

Another great match between Almas & Gargano. The chemistry these guys have right now is unmatched, they know each other like a book. Terrific back and forth action, great resilence from Gargano, and some truly awesome spots. That slingshot DDT is a thing of beauty. Ciampa interfering was the best thing they could do, looking forward to their feud really heating up over the following weeks. Wasn't a fair result so Regal will let Gargano stay in NXT.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Another fantastic match (*****1/4*). These two just gel so well together, and they had a great beginning and a fantastic end that actually had a ref bump which worked. Ciampa also adds even more fuel to the fire as well with their feud.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966490884920442880
Like I've said....this fucker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966491981236097029


----------



## Jedah

Hopefully those rumors of a call up are wrong. Johnny has so much unfinished business in NXT. How could they call him up after that?


----------



## 751161

Fun episode. Dream had a nice showing against No Way Jose, and I enjoyed his promo post-match. Great potential there with his gimmick. The Nikki match was just passable for me, Vanessa needs a lot of improvement. The obvious selling point of this week was Gargano/Almas, and it didn't disappoint whatsoever. Great beginning & end, and great set-up for the feud with Ciampa. I'm intrigued to see how things pan out over the next NXT episodes.



Jedah said:


> Hopefully those rumors of a call up are wrong. Johnny has so much unfinished business in NXT. How could they call him up after that?


Don't think so after what just happened with Ciampa. No reason for Regal to kick him from NXT when it was an unfair result, ref was down, and interference. I think he has this feud with Ciampa and then gets called-up after WrestleMania. That'd be my guess.


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

That opening video package was great. Showd Almas's journey from irrelevancy to the top thanks to Zelina and Gargano's fight.

Dream vs. Jose was......interesting, I guess you would say. Interesting because Dream was selling and bumping all over for Jose but the crowd was chanting "Velveteen!" the entire time making for an awkward match.

But, Dream's promo afterwards was great. Oozing charisma and a lot of fire behind it.

The Dusty Class is back, and we know now that the winner of the tournament will face O'Reilly & Fish (presumably if they're still champions by then) at Takeover New Orleans. Have to think this is War Machine's intro into NXT.

Cross vs. Borne was fine for what it was. Borne was definitely trying some things. And Nikki, she takes the less is more approach. She does the most basic moves but is so over that's all she has to do.

Gargano vs. Almas was another great one. This is how you do a rematch. Let me get to that in a second. I like that Candice and Vega had their spot at the beginning of the match but didn't overstay their welcome. Candice's dive was awesome.

And then we get into why this rematch was so great:

1. It was not just a copy of their Philly match. This match was more focused on Andrade picking apart Gargano's arm, while the last match had more to do with both men hitting big moves to wear each other down.

2. There were callbacks to the last match. Andrade tried to do his Running Knees on the ring apron again, this time Gargano saw it coming. Andrade tried the Diving Double Foot Stomp to the outside again, Gargano escapes, throws out Andrade, and hits a Suicide Tornado DDT, a nice nod to his wife.

3. The counters. Because of the damage to Gargano's arm, Andrade tried to use Gargano's own submission to beat him. But Gargano countered it, because of course he would know how to counter his own move. Gargano even tried to use the Hammerlock DDT, but of course Andrade would know how to counter that.

You combine the elements of what makes a great rematch along with great action, drama, and Ciampa's interference, you get another great match.

No way do I see Johnny being gone from NXT, he'll find his way back somehow. Will probably be as something as simple as Regal reinstating him.


----------



## Mordecay

VD/NWD was a match, did his job of putting over Dream

Cross/Borne was a bad match tbh. Borne needs a lot of improovement and while I like Cross as a character, she isn't the best when it comes to work with a greener opponent, her offense doesn't look good besides her finisher. I do find funny that she and Kairi seem to be more over than Shayna and Ember, at least in this set of tapings.

Gargano/Almas was very good, not as good as both of their Takeover matches, but the best match of the week by far. It was hurt a bit by being the final match of the tapings and the crowd was tired. The Gargano/Ciampa feud will be awesome. My main question is, with all the rumours of Gargano being called up, will this be a NXT feud or a 205 feud. This deserve to end at a Takeover, but with HHH taking over 205 live, it wouldn't surprise me if he try to save this feud for his show.

To finish, we all who are the people Johnny will miss the most (even more after certain "enhancements") >


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966492041189392384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966493013462732800


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966493645602983936
That gif.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

CIAMPA's great, too.


----------



## Reil

Mordecay said:


> Cross/Borne was a bad match tbh. Borne needs a lot of improovement and while I like Cross as a character, she isn't the best when it comes to work with a greener opponent, her offense doesn't look good besides her finisher. I do find funny that she and Kairi seem to be more over than Shayna and Ember, at least in this set of tapings.


Yeah, and that was a retape as well. The first match was canned because Vanessa's gimmick was literally her walking out to the ring in bondage gear and carrying a riding crop. And licking Nikki Cross's face. Not exactly PG.

As for Kairi and Nikki being more over, that shouldn't be a shock. Ember is pretty much a massive failure as a face (her promos come across as incredibly phony), and Shayna's heat is almost certainly less heel heat and more Roman/X-Pac heat. It's only going to get worse as well. WWE pushing them over people that the audience/viewers actually like will only result in both of them getting progressively worse and worse reactions.


----------



## Mordecay

Reil said:


> Yeah, and that was a retape as well. The first match was canned because Vanessa's gimmick was literally her walking out to the ring in bondage gear and carrying a riding crop. And licking Nikki Cross's face. Not exactly PG.
> 
> As for Kairi and Nikki being more over, that shouldn't be a shock. Ember is pretty much a massive failure as a face (her promos come across as incredibly phony), and Shayna's heat is almost certainly less heel heat and more Roman/X-Pac heat. It's only going to get worse as well. WWE pushing them over people that the audience/viewers actually like will only result in both of them getting progressively worse and worse reactions.


I wonder how over Iconic would have been in Atlanta, I imagine they would have been cheered despite being heels, probably not as over as Kairi or Nikki, but maybe more than Shayna or Ember.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Great NXT episode. 

Gargano/Almas had another good match. It was a dirty finish so I think Regal will just reinstate him.

YAY @ The Dusty Tag Team thing coming back. I wonder why they didn't do it last year. 

Nikkie/Vanessa was alright, and Velveteen Dream is coming along nicely. Would not surprise me if he won the belt at some point.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I totally forgot about NXT this week because PROGRESS dropped their new Chapter yesterday and I'm still working through it between Monster Hunter World sessions. Was this weeks NXT worth watching? I already had the finish of Gargano/Almas spoiled for me weeks ago and have been waiting ever since for answers as to what happens with Gargano next. Their TakeOver match was really soured for me by the finish and Ciampa return (no matter how obvious it may have been) being all over the social the moment it happened. By the time I could finally watch it at a reasonable time in the UK I couldn't properly emotionally invest in the match, at least not like the red hot crowd, because I couldn't suspend my disbelief as to whether Gargano would win as I knew for a fact he wouldn't. 

And before someone jumps on me for this, no it isn't reasonable to expect me to just shut myself off from the world for days at a time until I can watch a wrestling show, WWE especially should be far more respectful with their social media and sure I rewatch wrestling matches all the time but that first watch needs that suspension of disbelief and emotional investment, then the later watches are for exploring the intricacies of the match that you might have missed the first time when swept up in the emotion and story. At least for me.


----------



## SAMCRO

Gargano aint leaving NXT until he finishes his feud with Ciampa, Regal will probably announce that Gargano will face Ciampa at the next Takeover and that will be Gargano's final match in NXT. Theres just no other way for them to finish this feud anywhere else, they wont carry over a storyline from NXT on to the main roster. 

Also its kinda funny Ciampa is wearing the same exact clothes as he was at Takeover last month, and with the wild beard it makes him look like a crazed mountain man who hasn't shaved or changed his clothes in weeks. Would be kinda cool for that to be his wrestling attire minus the shirt, would give him a Jay Briscoe kind of look.


----------



## Even Flow

That closing segment with Ciampa at the end was just :banderas


----------



## MC

It was a fine episode on NXT. The two first matches were meh but whatever. The Main event was a good TV match. Nothing special and nothing like their others matches but good.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966704382006972417


----------



## 751161

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966704382006972417


Was expecting to see Regal reverse the decision for him to leave after how it went down. I wonder how this pans out now. Does Gargano just say fuck it and appear anyway & get payback on Ciampa in the upcoming weeks? I have a feeling he's going to coerce him in to a match, and Regal agreeing to it.

What do you guys think? Might just end up being the best storyline in WWE right now.


----------



## 751161

Dream calling out the Indy guys. Guess this is the start for a feud for him. Didn't Corbin have a gimmick like this in NXT? I'd be interested to see how Dream would pull something like this off.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966701662655139844


----------



## Even Flow

The Fourth Wall said:


> *Was expecting to see Regal reverse the decision for him to leave after how it went down. I wonder how this pans out now. Does Gargano just say fuck it and appear anyway & get payback on Ciampa in the upcoming weeks? I have a feeling he's going to coerce him in to a match, and Regal agreeing to it.*
> 
> What do you guys think? Might just end up being the best storyline in WWE right now.


I would expect Gargano to re-appear at the next set of tapings at Full Sail, which will be the last set before Wrestlemania. There, I would imagine, Regal will make perhaps an unsanctioned match for Takeover: New Orleans. And since Johnny got screwed by Ciampa, there will probably be a stipulation like, if Gargano beats Ciampa, he gets his job back.

I would expect Johnny to beat Ciampa, get his job back and then have them continue their feud for many more months. Like I said before, this feud can easily go on for the rest of the year, hell even into next year.


----------



## 751161

Even Flow said:


> I would expect Gargano to re-appear at the next set of tapings at Full Sail, which will be the last set before Wrestlemania. There, I would imagine, Regal will make perhaps an unsanctioned match for Takeover: New Orleans. And since Johnny got screwed by Ciampa, there will probably be a stipulation like, if Gargano beats Ciampa, he gets his job back.
> 
> I would expect Johnny to beat Ciampa, get his job back and then have them continue their feud for many more months. Like I said before, this feud can easily go on for the rest of the year, hell even into next year.


It definitely has massive potential as a feud, although I'm expecting Gargano to get called-up to the Main Roster sometime after WrestleMania. So I'm not sure if it will go any longer than New Orleans.

I'd be personally fine with him staying in NXT longer selfishly though, because it's SO much better on every level.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Fourth Wall said:


> Dream calling out the Indy guys. Guess this is the start for a feud for him. Didn't Corbin have a gimmick like this in NXT? I'd be interested to see how Dream would pull something like this off.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966701662655139844


Dream vs Riccochet could be a LOT of fun.


----------



## SAMCRO

I can only assume at this point with Regal making Gargano sign the papers to leave and everything, Ciampa will be out on NXT very soon bragging about how he got rid of Gargano and they will never see him again on NXT, then Gargano jumps the barricade from the crowd and comes after him. 

You have security holding the two back from each other and Regal comes out and reluctantly announces an unsanctioned match at Takeover between them so they can settle things.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched this weeks ep...

That opening Almas/Gargano video package was lit.

Dream vs No Way was pretty much a nothing match, Dream's selling is incredible though, does it in the most theatrical way. He is so charismatic and natural and it's shown in his in ring performances and promos as seen after the match. No Way Jose is surely done, nobody cares, time for him to be released. 

Nikki Cross seems to be stuck in no mans land at the minute. Vanessa Borne is seriously attractive, shame her racy outfit got dumped :lol

Almas vs Gargano, yet another solid display between these two but you expected nothing more, such a good match in terms of storytelling again. A chapter ends, a new one begins, this Gargano/Ciampa feud has the potential to be epic.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NXT Petersburg is getting Adam Cole v. Kassius Ohno right now, what they do to deserve such greatness?!


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966786370843893761


----------



## MC

I hate Ciampa (in a good way). He is such a good heel.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Very good main event this week, what you would expect from two excellent wrestlers like Gargano and Almas. First two matches were OK, and I hope they do something positive with Nikki Cross soon. Good to see the Dusty Classic returning.


----------



## Piers

Ciampa's been spending his time at the PC very well it seems. Just needs to trim his beard a little IMO


----------



## Reil

Advertised for tonight's NXT:

*Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler.

*WWE NXT Champion Andrade "Cien" Almas with Zelina Vega addressing the fans.

*Tyler Bate vs. Velveteen Dream.

Also next week's airing will be the last of the current set of tapings. They will be doing another set at Full Sail next week, which will be the final set leading into Takeover: New Orleans.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reil said:


> Also next week's airing will be the last of the current set of tapings. They will be doing another set at Full Sail next week, which will be the final set leading into Takeover: New Orleans.


Actually there are 2 more episodes from the last set of tapings for Mar. 7 and Mar. 14. You can see them here:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/2303321-nxt-spoilers-2-7-3-14-a.html


----------



## Dr. Middy

Another good NXT show!

- Velveteen Dream is so goddamn charismatic. He could do 5 minute entrances every time he comes out and I'd love it.

- Tyler Bate and Velveteen Dream was a fantastic little match. Loved how Bate was seemingly outwrestling Dream for most of it, but Dream has the bigger impact stuff and got the win. Also, combined both of these guys are younger than Jericho. That's amazing. (****1/4*)

- Angry and loud AOP promo is ANGRY and LOUD.

- Cezar Bononi and Adam Cole was fun, as was the little recruitment segment. Cole is a great character in his current role.

- Awesome video package for Shayna and Kairi. This made the match really feel like a Takeover match, I'm surprised they are gonna do it on a normal NXT episode.

- Street Profits are actually hilarious. Wonder why they aren't doing more with them.

- Shayna/Kairi was excellent, with Shayna working on top well as a tremendous bully, which is easy because Kairi is great and so likable. Not as good as their finals match, but very good. (****1/2*)

- Zelina's such a good heel manager that I actually detest her accent, and man does she help Almas a lot (who on his own is kinda ehh as a promo). I assume with Dain and Black both coming out that they'll have a match for the #1 contender to lead to the Takeover show at Mania.


----------



## Jedah

OK episode. Liked the Dream segment and the tease between Black and Almas, though I wish Dain didn't interrupt like that.

As for the women...the faster this Shayna nightmare ends, the better.


----------



## Reil

Someone on reddit pointed it out, but Kairi got more offense in on Shayna than Ember ever has, which is really goddamn funny to me. It sorta makes me hope the real long term program is Kairi/Shayna and not Ember/Shayna.


----------



## Mordecay

Didn't liked the episode tbh. VD vs Bate was fine, but it lacked something, some sense of urgency. Bate is really good westler, really smooth and Dream is really charismatic, but something didn't clicked here.

The womens match was a match, not even close to the MYC finals and I think Shayna beat Kairi way too easily. Kairi is very good as the underdog babyface and her offense looks great. Shayna's offense also looks good, but is very limited.

The final segment was just there, your typical face off. I am starting to think that the english teachers at the PC must really suck. I mean, Asuka's english isn't very good after 3 years, so as Almas's english. You can have an excuse for Asuka since the languages are so different, but not for Almas.


----------



## Dibil13

AOP speaking English surprised me. They're much better at it than I expected. 

Kairi/Shayna was alright. Baszler's transition into the RNC was pretty cool though, she continues to impress me. This feud very much seems to be the long term direction of the women's division. Ember is probably just a transitional champion whose purpose was to get the belt from Asuka to Shayna. Not sure I like this title having that type of reign but I suppose it's just necessary sometimes.


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid episode this week:

Once again, fuck you Ciampa.

Solid match between Bate and Dream. A little slow at times but fun overall. Dream's picking up some momentum though I feel like it's all leading to a loss at the next Takeover to a certain new star.

The Cole vs. Bononi squash was fun. Cole was a dick, Bononi got a little offense in to make him look like somewhat of a threat, and Cole got the win.

Some good promos from the Street Profits and the Sane/Shayna video package.

Sane vs. Shayna was a smaller version of their MYC match but I enjoyed it. Sane wrestles and sells as the perfect underdog face and Shayna is the perfect bully. You put them together and they look like they belong in the ring together.

As for Sane losing, it's NXT. And at the end of the day, I trust NXT to make Sane look like the hero in the end. And I've enjoyed Shayna's character since she came in.

I'm just going to say it, Almas, unless it's one or two words, should not talk. That's why they have Zelina, who's great at what she does. Just let Almas do his thing in the ring and leave it at that.

Black was super over when he came out. We all know he's the next challenger, so why they're doing this thing with Dane is beyond me. I know you have some time to kill but it still seems unnecessary.


----------



## fabi1982

I just love Cole being a dick. This always makes me smile, and not much in wrestling today makes me smile.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That Johnny Jobless line was incredible. lol.


----------



## ellthom

Highlights for me.

Am I the only one who wanted Bononi to join The Undisputed Era? That stable needs the muscle type of dude. The Roman Reigns, the Batista, The Chyna, That insurance policy that most stables always have. Could be very good for him in the long run. But not really bothered either way 

Also I love Kairi Sane I am so smitten whenever she comes out.

Shayna Baszler has, over time, won me over. I mean she was slowly winning be over through the course of her run, but I was very critical of her when she debuted, I honestly thought she wouldn't fit in, but my god was I wrong about this woman. She is a bitch and a bully and she owns it. I am always happy to be wrong about someone I am critical about 

Also Almas just looks so happy to be where he is right now. He is having fun out there... That "Johnny Jobless" line lol


----------



## 751161

Really enjoyed that match between Dream & Bate.

Still not huge on Shanya, but I quite enjoyed how she worked with Kairi here. Her style is hard to get used to, but I do appreciate something different.


----------



## MC

Velveteen Dream, vs Tyler Bate was okay. Solid match but with Bate being as good as he is, I did expect more from the match. 

Adam Cole vs Cezar Bononi was okay. Interesting to see a green wrestler hold his own against Cezar Bononi 

Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane was awesome. Baszler impresses me again. She works so well with Kairi. I wouldn't say its better then their fantastic match at the MYC but it's still damn good. ***3/4 


Almas is such a great heel :sodone


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pretty solid episode of NXT this week...

Loved the opening Almas/Gargano/Ciampa video package.

Dream vs Bate was a solid match, early stages was all Bate showing of his technical skills, not really a style we see from Dream. Match picked up as it went on and it became pretty stiff in parts, Dream's spinebuster in particular was beautiful. Right now Dream is my favourite seller in WWE, the way he sells offense is incredibly eccentric.

I prefer it when AOP speak English :lol

Cole vs Bononi - Meh. Undisputed Era are starting to look like right chickenshit geeks, not really enjoying them at the minute.

Another brilliant video package hyping up the Sane vs Baszler match. The match itself I would describe as interesting, Baszler is good at the unfashionable dirty work but her actual wrestling skills are seriously lacking, just a few moments came across as clunky. Her setup into her winning submission though was very nice. Yet again I'm going to defend her booking, I can't recall us seeing a hateable heel like her in the NXT Women's division ever. Going forward the path is looking pretty obvious, Baszler and Sane are now currently locked at 1-1, if Baszler beats Moon at Takeover then you fully expect Moon to get called up, and Baszler vs Sane for the title to be the way forward, plus Dakota Kai has unfinished business with Baszler, two faces going after Baszler and the title, it all makes sense.

Another brilliant job from Vega on the mic, Almas less so, he sounds and comes across exactly like Del Rio did, keep his mic work at a minimum. Black coming out and staring down Almas actually gave me goosebumps, that feud is money, that match is money.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. Was pretty meh on this episode. I want to be enjoying the Gargano story like everyone else but each step has been soured by spoilers that at this point I just have none of the emotional investment into this that I wish I had. It doesn't help that Almas is shit on the mic and I'm still not sold on Black being on a title hunt as it doesn't really fit with his character and Dain just being... there... is not good either.

Elsewhere I will say I like how they are building Baszler and her finisher is cool but that match against Sane was such a nothing match they may as well have not bothered. Also, what it is the deal with Bate in WWE? They are giving him a losing streak storyline... really? Why? Those reports about him having heat backstage were true I guess. At least they give him competitive showings rather than just having him get squashed... I guess.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Dream/Bate was alright, still not sold on Dream in the ring.

- Cole/Cezar was a great segment, Cole doing what he does best being a dick.

- Sane/Shayna was solid.

- Black/Dain is just weird. Almas should not talk.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

You could see how much Cole is influenced by Punk during that segment. Its wasn't anything great but okay. 

Almas is worse than ADR when it comes to speaking English (at least at the moment) but thats why he has Vega. Even if she starts her own in ring career, she should stick with Almas at the same time. They can be a career long duo.


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright_Mate said:


> Another brilliant video package hyping up the Sane vs Baszler match. The match itself I would describe as interesting, Baszler is good at the unfashionable dirty work but her actual wrestling skills are seriously lacking, just a few moments came across as clunky. Her setup into her winning submission though was very nice. Yet again I'm going to defend her booking, I can't recall us seeing a hateable heel like her in the NXT Women's division ever. Going forward the path is looking pretty obvious, Baszler and Sane are now currently locked at 1-1, if Baszler beats Moon at Takeover then you fully expect Moon to get called up, and Baszler vs Sane for the title to be the way forward, plus Dakota Kai has unfinished business with Baszler, two faces going after Baszler and the title, it all makes sense.


To me, it should play out like this:

Takeover New Orleans: Shayna beats Ember to win the title.

Takeover Chicago: Dakota challenges Shayna. She has the fight of her life but comes up short

Takeover Brooklyn IV: Kairi challenges Shayna and finally wins the NXT Women's Championship.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cole messing with Bononi - recall The Era also screwed with Taynara Conti to have her cost Nikki Cross a match. Is this continuity here? Will Conti and Bononi join forces, maybe bring in Adrian Jaoude and have a Brazilian Top Team faction?


----------



## therevivince

A lot of generic shit though..


----------



## mrdiamond77

Decent episode again this week.

Velveteen dream vs Tyler Bate was very good.

Cole & Cezar was OK but nothing special.

I like watching Kairi and she had a decent if not brilliant rematch with Shayna.

Looking forward to hopefully Almas vs Black.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Almas is worse than ADR when it comes to speaking English (at least at the moment) but thats why he has Vega. Even if she starts her own in ring career, she should stick with Almas at the same time. They can be a career long duo.


There was nothing wrong with Del Rio's English, he was just a boring as fuck promo. :lol He has a perfectly fine grasp of the language, just the personality of cardboard, and a wrestling style to match. 

At least Almas has a good handle on his character with his great facial expressions and mannerisms, and is 1000X more exciting in the ring than ADR. But yeah his promos are rough as hell, I agree that Vega should be by his side always, they work so well together. And Vega can absolutely do her own thing in the women's division while still managing Cien.


----------



## Reil

For those curious, the Cleveland NXT results were pretty predictable. 

Heavy Machinery def. Adrian Jaoude and Cezar Bononi

Lars Sullivan def. Kassius Ohno

Adam Cole def. Christopher Dijak

TUE def. Street Profits

Shayna Baszler def. Dakota Kai (apparently Shayna kept stomping on Dakota's leg and then locked in the rear naked choke for the victory)

Alister Black def. Velveteen Dream

Kairi Sane def. Lacey Evans (According to reports, Evans tried doing Kairi's elbow drop just to fall flat on her face)

Gargano/LaRae def. Almas/Vega


----------



## TD Stinger

Reil said:


> For those curious, the Cleveland NXT results were pretty predictable.
> 
> Heavy Machinery def. Adrian Jaoude and Cezar Bononi
> 
> Lars Sullivan def. Kassius Ohno
> 
> Adam Cole def. Christopher Dijak
> 
> TUE def. Street Profits
> 
> Shayna Baszler def. Dakota Kai (apparently Shayna kept stomping on Dakota's leg and then locked in the rear naked choke for the victory)
> 
> Alister Black def. Velveteen Dream
> 
> Kairi Sane def. Lacey Evans (According to reports, Evans tried doing Kairi's elbow drop just to fall flat on her face)
> 
> Gargano/LaRae def. Almas/Vega


It's nice to see Dijak on the shows again, felt like he vanished for awhile off the cards. He's the one "big" signing they've had that hasn't debuted yet.

I expect him to be on TV by the time Maia has come and gone.


----------



## Reil

Just a heads up. Tonight's house show is shaping up like yesterday night's (almost the same exact results), with a few differences. They are:

Dakota Kai def. Lacey Evans (Kai gets jumped and choked out post match by Baszler)

Shayna Baszler def. Kairi Sane (via DQ after Dakota comes out and attacks Baszler after she decides to toy around with Kairi's lifeless body), and they both hit their finishers on Shayna.


----------



## Drshuk

Reil said:


> Just a heads up. Tonight's house show is shaping up like yesterday night's (almost the same exact results), with a few differences. They are:
> 
> Dakota Kai def. Lacey Evans (Kai gets jumped and choked out post match by Baszler)
> 
> *Shayna Baszler def. Kairi Sane (via DQ after Dakota comes out and attacks Baszler after she decides to toy around with Kairi's lifeless body), and they both hit their finishers on Shayna*.


I saw video of this , and Dakota really didn't hit her finish she just kicked Shayna a couple times. 
I figured you'd be happy that they are protecting Kairi a good deal more than Dakota, by giving her her, her heat back by hang her hit her finish on Shayna, and lose by DQ instead of tapping out like Dakota did, who didn't even get any chance to attack Shayna after the match.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I low Key wanted Cezar to Join UE. If only because I would've loved to see him get more screen time.

All of the matches were okay IMO, and Almas really shouldn't speak. Isn't that the point of Zelina?

This whole Gargano storyline makes me sad. I mean I'm sure he comes back at some point but I'm going to miss him in the meantime.


----------



## Reil

Drshuk said:


> I saw video of this , and Dakota really didn't hit her finish she just kicked Shayna a couple times.
> I figured you'd be happy that they are protecting Kairi a good deal more than Dakota, by giving her her, her heat back by hang her hit her finish on Shayna, and lose by DQ instead of tapping out like Dakota did, who didn't even get any chance to attack Shayna after the match.


Dakota's running kick to the corner is seen as her finisher. She hit it, and then Kairi hit her elbow drop on Shayna. And while I'm happy Kairi was protected, she wasn't looking very good during the match either, enough to get the crowd to cheer for Shayna.


----------



## RiverFenix

SInce we're talking house shows here - I didn't know Babatunde could move like this - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970122051032936448
Seems to have really slimmed down as well.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Dakota's running kick to the corner is seen as her finisher. She hit it, and then Kairi hit her elbow drop on Shayna. And while I'm happy Kairi was protected, she wasn't looking very good during the match either, enough to get the crowd to cheer for Shayna.


I woulds say it's more as a signature move for near-falls or to setup for the Coup de Grace. And based on fan reports from Cleveland, Dakota showed alot of grit and babyface fire in enduring Shayna's punishment, which got the crowd to give her a standing ovation post-match(ala Becky Lynch at Takeover: Unstoppable).


It's too late in the game for Takeover: New Orleans, but if Shayna wins the title, I wouldn't mind them setting up a 4-way match for the next Takeover. I mean the story is already there and in place.


----------



## Reil

We may have an injury. Bobby Fish may have been injured tonight. The ref threw up the X and the medical team had to come out to assist him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970448706414751744


----------



## Reil

Update on the Kairi situation that people were discussing: She submitted clean to Shayna tonight. Sigh. So much for being a protected babyface. I've started to notice that people are starting to cool off on her as well because she always looks like a geek against Shayna. There are more people excited to see Dakota and Candice over Kairi nowadays.


----------



## Drshuk

Never mind not worth it


----------



## TD Stinger

Just a reminder, also a slight spoiler:



Spoiler: NXT Tonight



Ricochet debuts tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO

Can AOP just leave already? Why are they still in NXT being put over all the other tag teams when they should be on the main roster? Its fucking ridiculous they're still in NXT and in this tournament again, they aren't giving any other team a chance to shine.

Its ridiculous TM61 was already eliminated by them, just watch them have these ancient NXT fuckers win this tournament AGAIN. Praying for Street Profits to win.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. Oh... bye then TM61? Not sure why you were getting so hyped on your return, WWE lol. Will AoP be in NXT for their entire career?

Holy shit that moment when Dunne got in Cole's face, I marked OUT. Shame it didn't get more build, but I reckon he and Cole could perform an absolute barnburner for that UK Title. 

That moment with Ciampa is precisely the kind of storytelling that makes NXT so special, and the lack of that kind of storytelling is what makes the main roster so lacking. 

Dain really isn't very good, so I'm happy in a wrestling sense that Black won, but I'm still not sure how I feel about this story...


----------



## RiverFenix

I dug this week for the most part. Eventhough the Dusty Classic is rushed which costs teams first round wins - as a stand alone match TMDK vs AoP was pretty good, and really picked up at the end. That apron powerbomb spot was sick as hell. AoP is pretty played out at this point though - need to go to the main roster or split up for singles runs. I think we'll get the former post Mania, but I hope for the latter as main roster doesn't give a shit about tag teams and I think both could have singles futures without the AoP tag flop on the main roster first on their resumes. Something is missing from TM61 - they're just bland as all shit. Good workers, Thorne could be really good, but man they're go vanilla. 

Man it's a pet peeve of mine that will never change, but Dunne should have squared up on Cole when he fired back rather than standing angled facing the camera while looking to his side. Fun segment though catching all the wrestlers as they walked in. Did the "extras" in the scene have to keep walking in and out until they got it right? 

Bianca Belair and these squash matches are doing nothing for me. And nothing for her. 

Lacey Evans "Classy Lady" gimmick isn't working either. 

Cameras and sound played down the heat on Ciampa in that segment - was said to have been nuclear in the tapings reports. 

Dain might be limited, but he makes him moves look like they hurt. And for a man his size he doesn't need a fancy repertoire - just brute force. I though this was actually very solid, with the right guy of course winning. Much like AoP, I'm growing tired of Sanity, that backstage promo segment is too over the top and cartoony. Lay off on the Kevin Sullivan 1980's stuff.


----------



## Jedah

Good show this week, though Black vs. Dain was the obvious highlight.

Bianca continues to impress. Hopefully when this Shayna/Ember nonsense ends she'll be put in a more prominent spot. Lacey Evans on the other hand.......her promos are just....yeah. Shayna's are pretty bad too, there's just something there that doesn't go with her ring character. Her voice just doesn't sound like a bully, though she's still superior to Ronda by a lot.

I really don't know why AOP needed this win after the way TM-61 was pushed beforehand. AOP really is smothering the development of other tag teams and needs to be called up.


----------



## 751161

Yeah, I also don't get why Authors of Pain are still being put over other teams? I mean they are a good team don't get me wrong, but there's no reason they should be down in NXT getting anymore 'development'. They are more than ready to be called-up here.

I thought Black/Dain was a pretty good match. I personally think Dain is pretty fun for a big guy, all of his moves look very impactful and he's fairly athletic for his size. He's not amazing or anything, but I think he's solid enough. They both worked pretty well together here I thought.

That Ciampa segment was great, guy produces some great heat. He's really good at making you detest him. Reminded me of the :reigns promo. :lol Only this time it's actually proper heat. :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

I thought Ricochet was supposed to debut this week?


----------



## MC

Okay NXT Show. TM-61 vs AOP was pretty good, wish TM-61 won however. TM-61 are pretty good but WWE don't seem to think they should go higher then they are which is a shame. Guess, this means AOP aren't getting called up 

The Bianca-something squash, whatever. She does nothing for me. I liked the jobber much more :lol


FUCK YOU CIAMPA 

Black vs Dain was solid but a bit disappointing, wish they cut out the unneeded Bianca squash and gave this more time.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched this weeks, all the bland wrestlers came out to play in this episode...

A pretty boring start, AOP and TM61 are just so bland. First five mins or so sucked with AOP sucking the life out of yet another match with their boring offense, things picked up after Shane Thorne's hot tag, decent display by him, then he almost died after that dangerous looking apron bomb. The problem I find with TM61 is their lack of teamwork, it's all too much individual offense and not much teamwork, they need a massive reboot because right now they are looking like a sinking ship.

Some Cole/Dunne continuity. Only thing I took from that little segment though was how bad O'Reilly's shades were.

Bianca Belair turning into the female Corbin :lol 

Ciampa is a badman :wow

Killian Dain sucks as a singles competitor, seems HHH also has an obsession with big ugly guys, don't get why HHH is so high on this guy. 

Overall a boring start and a boring finish, Ciampa was by far the best bit.


----------



## mrdiamond77

AOP should now be on the main roster.

Enjoyed the Dunne/Cole face off and look forward to their match.

I like Belair, but I want to see her in more meaningful matches and feuds.

Enjoyed the Ciampa segment. Very good storytelling again.

Glad Black won.


----------



## Piers

Surprised the Bianca marks aren't already calling this the best match of the week :lol 

She's so average


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

What the fuck?? Lacey Evans is easily the best promo woman in NXT. Do people just not understand what she's doing? Because she does her character to the fucking T

-----------------

Anyway here are my hot takes:

Let Pete Dunne speak

Adam Cole has grown on me. I've upgraded him to fairly average. I wasn't watching wrestling when he peaked in Bullet Club so going back and watching that has helped my opinion of him but fuck me I still don't think he's that good. Way overhyped

Ciampa is not only one of my favorite things in the WWE right now but my new inspiration in the gym.... Just when I thought I was satisfied with my arms

Bianca Belair - yea, these squashes aren't doing anything for her. I like her though 

Authors of Pain - The shit w TM61 reminded me of how much I enjoyed them before they were stale to me. They still need to be on Raw immediately 

Killian Dain is fun to watch wrestle but I don't care about him that much. Something about his whole presentation doesn't really work for me. Why don't they make him into a Scottish Dusty Rhodes? 

Aleister Black is pretty fucken stale too and I think the audience is getting over DA LOOK. His lackluster promos don't hurt. Guy really just needs some kind of character. Take the satanic innuendo and make it tangible


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

King Jesus said:


> -----------------
> 
> 
> Adam Cole has grown on me. I've upgraded him to fairly average. I wasn't watching wrestling when he peaked in Bullet Club so going back and watching that has helped my opinion of him but fuck me I still don't think he's that good. Way overhyped


I'm sure next weeks match will help him grow on you more. If you need to check out any of his best sh*t, I'm here.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm sure next weeks match will help him grow on you more. If you need to check out any of his best sh*t, I'm here.


Show me what you got


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

King Jesus said:


> Show me what you got


Sent to you.


----------



## Piers

Sanity in an abandoned building... wearing trunks ? Pretty cringy tbh


----------



## 751161

Is NXT on at 12am tonight like RAW/SD?

Does anybody know.

I'm assuming it is, which is pretty neat.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974023243890937857

Can Pete Dunne carry Adam Cole to a decent match? Tune in to find out.


----------



## 751161

MC 16 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974023243890937857
> 
> Can Pete Dunne carry Adam Cole to a decent match? Tune in to find out.


I personally like Cole, but have yet to see a match from him that really blew me away tbh. I did enjoy his match with Black, but thought it was missing a certain spark to take it to the next level. I've yet to see Dunne have a bad match tbh, I expect this will be pretty good. Crowd should be hot for it as well.


----------



## MC

The Fourth Wall said:


> I personally like Cole, but have yet to see a match from him that really blew me away tbh. I did enjoy his match with Black, but thought it was missing a certain spark to take it to the next level. I've yet to see Dunne have a bad match tbh, I expect this will be pretty good. Crowd should be hot for it as well.


Yeah, that's him in a nutshell. This is as about as good as you are going to get from Adam Cole outside of no DQ matches. He is a fine wrestler but he doesn't do anything that makes him standout at all. Sure others would disagree.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Watching this live for once.

Pete Dunne is incredible, what a talent.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- I like Dakota Kai, neat that she got a oneup on Shayna. Maybe their starting a push for her.

- The Street Profit who isn't Angelo Dawkins has got some serious ups.

- Adam Cole v. Pete Dunne was the only real highpoint of this show, what a match. Write up in the MOTYC thread.

- I will say Aleister was much better on the mic this week, pretty solid segment


----------



## Reil

I feel like Dakota Kai is being set up as Shayna's first real feud/challenger post NOLA. That being said, I don't think she's winning either. I think its more likely Kairi wins the title from Shayna at Takeover: Brooklyn or something. Shayna shouldn't get a long reign as champ. Her age is a severely limiting factor (she's one of the oldest women on the active WWE roster), and they'll probably want her on the MR sooner rather than later.


----------



## 751161

Cole vs. Dunne was pretty great. Good performances from both men, and probably my favourite match from Cole thus far that didn't involve any weapons. I didn't mind the ending, because it means we could possibly re-visit this match at a later point. Definitely thought they were holding back a tad, but still can't complain at what was a great TV match. Dunne is just fantastic, constantly impresses me every time he steps in to the ring.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Decent episode of NXT this week. Dunne vs Cole was decent but nothing special and I think the highlight for me was the Ciampa segment or Candice showing up.


----------



## Jedah

Man, Ciampa is the best heel in wrestling right now.

Overall, a good episode. The women's stuff as expected was the drag, first with Dakota's anticlimactic comeback and then with the Shayna/Ember stuff, though I will say that Shayna's actually gotten Ember more over.

Didn't care much for the tag team stuff.

Cole/Dunne was good (it seems like it's impossible for Dunne to have a bad match). Dunne was the highlight. I think the Last Shot sequence in the middle of the match came too soon. The alliance with Roddy sets something interesting up. I actually hope they win in New Orleans, since with Fish gone there seems little point in keeping the titles on Undisputed. Plus it means more Pete Dunne and that's always a good thing.

The Black/Vega/Candice segment was good too. Vega is a great heel and Black improved on his previous promo. Looking forward to his reign.


----------



## Alright_Mate

A pretty action packed episode this week...

The only thing I didn't like were both tag matches, Sanity vs Moss & Sabbatelli was unsurprisingly bang average and Street Profits vs Heavy Machinery was a poor comedy fest.

Everyone loves Dakota Kai right? If you don't then quite frankly you suck. Nice to see her get some more air time and a win albeit in an extremely short match. Yet again though we get more Shayna afterwards and yet again I can't help but like this direction, the continuity is there, the storytelling over the past few weeks has been very decent, I have high hopes for Ember vs Shayna because the story is there, a lot of focus will be on Ember's arm but if produced right then the match could turn out to be decent.

Dunne vs Cole was a really entertaining match, Pete Dunne is one of the most must watch wrestlers in the World right now, he just does everything right. Really nice psychology to this match, Cole sold his arm and fingers pretty well. With Cole though he has been good but not great, he's yet to hit me with that WOW factor.

Thought it was a wise move for Zelina to do the contract signing segment on her own, she knows how to sell a match, really good intensity from her again. Black was good, nice dose of humour in there.

Almost forgot about Ciampa...what a heel, the heat he's getting is perfect, great work from the audience and himself.

It felt like things picked up in a number of storylines tonight (Y)


----------



## Mordecay

Good show tonight, but I did feel like they were trying to put too much stuff in too little time. I mean, there were 4 matches tonight, the Ember/Shayna angle, the Ciampa stuff and the contract signing. Both tag matches were like 5 minutes long at best, the womens match was 1 minute long and the Dunne/Cole match was like 10-12 and I think that hurt the quality of the episode a little.

The Sanity vs Moss/Sabatelli was ok, kinda weird seeing Sanity being the faces when they have a 4 vs 2 advantage. I liked the Heavy Machinery vs Street Profits, I think they could have used a bit more time, Otis and Montez are clearly the stars of their teams and that Frog Splash was in the level of Rollins. 

The Ciampa segment was great, that heat lol

No comment in the Kai/Evans since it was barely a match, when I read the spoilers i thought it was a hard fought battle, not just the roll up of doom stuff. The "brawl" between Shayna and Ember was kinda weak if I must say, Ember getting her ass beat again lol and Dakota having to save her, although more than a saving was a "hit and run" kind of stuff, I don't know, I don't feel like any of the 3 look good after that segment.

The Cole/Dunne match was good, but they clearly were holding back. That Last Shot looked nasty, too bad they turned it into a transitional move instead of a finisher. I wonder if this is the start of Dunne's face turn, I mean, people cheer for him already, so might as well.

The contract signing was fine, I :lol a bit with that "Too Short" chant, I knew Zelina was short but she looked even smaller tonight. The Candice beatdown was fine, nothing special, they almost botch that bulldozer, Zelina apparently could barely hold her long enough to apple the move.

All and all a decent episode and the last show from Atlanta. I hope Full Sail is better after a break of 3 months, because they haven't been all that good for a long time now.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jedah said:


> Man, Ciampa is the best heel in wrestling right now.
> 
> Overall, a good episode. The women's stuff as expected was the drag, first with Dakota's anticlimactic comeback and then with the Shayna/Ember stuff, though I will say that Shayna's actually gotten Ember more over.
> 
> Didn't care much for the tag team stuff.
> 
> Cole/Dunne was good (it seems like it's impossible for Dunne to have a bad match). Dunne was the highlight. I think the Last Shot sequence in the middle of the match came too soon. The alliance with Roddy sets something interesting up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I actually hope they win in New Orleans, since with Fish gone there seems little point in keeping the titles on Undisputed.
> 
> 
> Plus it means more Pete Dunne and that's always a good thing.
> 
> The Black/Vega/Candice segment was good too. Vega is a great heel and Black improved on his previous promo. Looking forward to his reign.


Watch out for inadvertent spoilers.


----------



## TD Stinger

Good Episode this week:

Sanity vs. Tino and Moss was a fine little match. Love me some random acts of Nikki Cross.

The Ciampa segment was another great heat seeker, though I wish the fans would have thrown the signs at him. That would have been great.

Hey, Dakota Kai got a win! Yay! It seems like her character progression will be tied with Shayna, as you could see how scared she was when Shayna first came out. But she still came back to help Ember. After Shayna wins the title in New Orleans, I want Dakota as the first big challenger.

Street Profits vs. Heavy Machinery was fun. Ford was very funny with his interactions with Otis and his selling.

Cole vs. Dunne turned into a really good match. Was a match that built and built to the point where I was really into it until the DQ finish. Cole is great with his body language and facial expressions. His use of his teammates was good. And seriously, how the hell is the Last Shot not his finish. Or at least ONE of his finishers for smaller guys?

Kind of liked Dunne's little nod of respect to Roddy after the match as well. He basically said "Thank You" without saying "Thank You."

Then the contract signing. I will say, I enjoyed it a lot. Not sure how I feel about Aleister cutting jokes and all that considering that hasn't really been his M.O. since coming to NXT. But, I'd rather him cut jokes then say things like "get the devil off my back."


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Cole vs. Dunne turned into a really good match. Was a match that built and built to the point where I was really into it until the DQ finish. Cole is great with his body language and facial expressions. His use of his teammates was good. *And seriously, how the hell is the Last Shot not his finish. Or at least ONE of his finishers for smaller guys?*


Easilt top 5 most brutal moves in WWE rn, shame it isn't his finish anymore.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974085157811576833
As much as I love the Shining Wizard, that should be the setup to the last shot and not his finish. Like it was before signing.


----------



## Berakos

> The Ciampa segment was another great heat seeker, though I wish the fans would have thrown the signs at him. That would have been great.


Perhaps that just got cut out because someone at the tapings were saying:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959605670973722625


----------



## Master Bate

Ciampa best heel in WWE though


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Defintely hope that wasn't the last we've seen for Adam Cole against Pete Dunne for the UK Title. Maybe after Takeover ?


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. Only thing I was interested in was the UK Title match which thankfully was pretty good for the TV match that it was. 

I did genuinely think we were going to have a title change here though as they made Cole look like a little bitch and I just couldn't imagine they'd do that unless it was for the purpose of him swerving against the run of play to steal the victory. Instead, Cole had to be rescued by his babysitters, leaving Dunne to come out of this looking like a total badass. 

Now, I'm not complaining, I love Pete Dunne, but I just don't get the purpose of this. Dunne is the UK Champion but he isn't a central part of NXT so why have him effectively squash the more NXT regular Cole and have Dunne come out on top of what was effectively a three on one handicap match when it is against an act they are trying to push as red hot? Has Cole even won a match clean where he didn't spend it coming from under the whole time? Don't get me wrong, when Cole got to chance to come back, even if it was from under, he made sure Dunne knew. The Last Shot might be one of the most brutal looking moves in all of WWE, that brainbuster version he did on Dunne... fuck, but what does it matter when you are booked like a fool? 

Oh, and I did watch that signing. What the fuck did they do to Black's character, why did he just sit there making jokes about Vega's height and set up a babyface pop for Candice while he faded into the background? That closing shot of him grinning away with Candice on the stage too. So stupid.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Easilt top 5 most brutal moves in WWE rn, shame it isn't his finish anymore.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974085157811576833
> As much as I love the Shining Wizard, that should be the setup to the last shot and not his finish. Like it was before signing.


Yeah i'm not a fan of the Shining Wizard being his finisher, its not brutal or impactful enough to put someone away for the 3 imo. As you said its best used as a setup move.

He has a great Shining Wizard but as i said it just doesn't cut it as a finisher. I just don't get why he'd switch up the Last Shot as a setup move and make the Shining Wizard his finisher.

Also i forget which one it was, Mauro i think, does he just call every move of Cole's The Last Shot? He called the firemans carry neckbreaker that, then directly after called the actual Last Shot The Last Shot, only one of those is The Last Shot buddy.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

That Aleister segment was cringeworthy.


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah that Black promo was weird, up until now Black has always been a very stoic dead serious character, it was very odd he suddenly tried to be comedic and was making jokes. 

Ya know i bet after that horrible failed promo between him and Dain where he got crickets Triple H told him to try and be more relatable and funny so the fans will respond to him better.


----------



## Pizzamorg

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah that Black promo was weird, up until now Black has always been a very stoic dead serious character, it was very odd he suddenly tried to be comedic and was making jokes.
> 
> Ya know i bet after that horrible failed promo between him and Dain where he got crickets Triple H told him to try and be more relatable and funny so the fans will respond to him better.


How can I be more relatable to my audience, Trips? 

How about you belittle women? Geddit, be-little... huuur. 

Derp derp derp. 

I just hope this isn't the Black we're getting moving forwards. He has been so special up to this point, he deserves more than just becoming another baby face goon.


----------



## Buhalovski

First time seeing Aleister acting THAT babyfaceish, even smiling... that was strange.


----------



## SAMCRO

Sadly it looks like they're trying to turn Black into the standard typical babyface, he's gotta be funny and smile alot, which is the exact opposite of what his character is.

Also what was up with him oddly walking around the ring and looking at the table? It looked goofy as hell, like he was trying to figure out how it worked, then after fidgeting around with it he just ends up pushing it aside so he can sit down, it was dumb as fuck.


----------



## Flair Shot

SAMCRO said:


> Sadly it looks like they're trying to turn Black into the standard typical babyface, he's gotta be funny and smile alot, which is the exact opposite of what his character is.
> 
> Also what was up with him oddly walking around the ring and looking at the table? It looked goofy as hell, like he was trying to figure out how it worked, then after fidgeting around with it he just ends up pushing it aside so he can sit down, it was dumb as fuck.


He probaby expected Andrade to be underneath it for a surprise attack.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok, I do agree that Black's promo was OOC. But, let me ask you all something.

Do you want him to get WHAT chants? Because when he's on the main roster and he says things like "get the devil off my back", that shit will be a one way ticket to WHAT City, bitch.

There does need to be a happy medium between saying awkward things like that and cutting short jokes, but I can view last night as Aleister showing me he can make something like that work, which only benefits him in the long term.


----------



## Buhalovski

Well, it doesnt have to be Bray Wyatt type of weirdness but he shouldnt smile like a geek either. Its just ruining his mystic/darkish aura imo.


----------



## ellthom

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah that Black promo was weird, up until now Black has always been a very stoic dead serious character, it was very odd he suddenly tried to be comedic and was making jokes.
> 
> Ya know i bet after that horrible failed promo between him and Dain where he got crickets Triple H told him to try and be more relatable and funny so the fans will respond to him better.


Thats such a main roster mentality too. 'You are not interesting unless you cut a promo that is totally out of character' which would totally alienate the audiences and force them to not know how to react, doing more damage than good. 

Or just go back to having Black say little, he got over that way, why ruin a good thing. then again when he gets to the main roster he'll be expected to cut long promos and he'll get the same treatment that people like Nakmura, Asuka and Bayley have gotten. So in a way WWE are preparing him for embarrassment early 

ITs times like this I wish Paul Bearer was still with us, the man would make a great manager for Black if they demanded he have so much talking in his promos.

I honestly don't think his promo was that bad, he isnt an awful promo guy at all. Hopefully it was just a one off in terms of a more lighthearted promo. I prefer him being more darker than more comical


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Pizzamorg said:


> I did genuinely think we were going to have a title change here though as they made Cole look like a little bitch and I just couldn't imagine they'd do that unless it was for the purpose of him swerving against the run of play to steal the victory. Instead, Cole had to be rescued by his babysitters, leaving Dunne to come out of this looking like a total badass.
> 
> Now, I'm not complaining, I love Pete Dunne, but I just don't get the purpose of this. Dunne is the UK Champion but he isn't a central part of NXT so why have him effectively squash the more NXT regular Cole and have Dunne come out on top of what was effectively a three on one handicap match when it is against an act they are trying to push as red hot? Has Cole even won a match clean where he didn't spend it coming from under the whole time? Don't get me wrong, when Cole got to chance to come back, even if it was from under, he made sure Dunne knew. The Last Shot might be one of the most brutal looking moves in all of WWE, that brainbuster version he did on Dunne... fuck, but what does it matter when you are booked like a fool?


Absolutely agree, only thing I could think of is that they have a rematch after Takeover. Otherwise it makes no sense, that Cole couldn't win.



SAMCRO said:


> Also i forget which one it was, Mauro i think, does he just call every move of Cole's The Last Shot? He called the firemans carry neckbreaker that, then directly after called the actual Last Shot The Last Shot, only one of those is The Last Shot buddy.


Yeah, Mauro just f*cked up. Kevin Kelly use to do the same thing in ROH.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

The hell did they do to Black there? That promo pretty much went against everything that his character has been built on up to this point, why is he cracking jokes all of a sudden? I didn't mind the whole table stuff, i guess the intention was that he thought Almas might have been hiding under the table or something like that, but the height gags weren't really needed to be honest. Hopefully this ain't the sign of things to come.

Cole/Dunne was a hell of a match too, can't wait to see more of them.

Also, Dakota Kai <3


----------



## Jedah

Tsvetoslava said:


> Well, it doesnt have to be Bray Wyatt type of weirdness but he shouldnt smile like a geek either. Its just ruining his mystic/darkish aura imo.


Disagreed. He wasn't smiling like a geek. He was taunting Zelina, brought down her bitch shields which up to now have gotten the better of everyone, and had her losing her mind by the end. It was the first time she's shown something other than total confidence, and Black himself was showing his own confidence. Aleister has been an alpha male that does what he wants since his arrival and he did it again last night.

It started off in typical Black fashion by totally ignoring her and then belittling her for a physical attribute (which always works because people always have something they don't like about their bodies).

I thought it was a really good segment and sets up the meeting with Almas nicely.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pizzamorg said:


> Now, I'm not complaining, I love Pete Dunne, but I just don't get the purpose of this. Dunne is the UK Champion but he isn't a central part of NXT so why have him effectively squash the more NXT regular Cole and have Dunne come out on top of what was effectively a three on one handicap match when it is against an act they are trying to push as red hot? Has Cole even won a match clean where he didn't spend it coming from under the whole time? Don't get me wrong, when Cole got to chance to come back, even if it was from under, he made sure Dunne knew. The Last Shot might be one of the most brutal looking moves in all of WWE, that brainbuster version he did on Dunne... fuck, but what does it matter when you are booked like a fool?


Haven't you been concentrating over the past few months mate 

Heat has been escalating between Dunne and Cole ever since Undisputed surrounded him after his Championship match against Wolfgang a few months back, it's been a slow burn then we got that little backstage segment last week where they confronted each other to set this match up of course, there was a purpose to this match and of course someone had to lose.

Dunne has featured just as often than some of the top stars of NXT, he's been a prominent fixture for the past few months now. 

What I do agree with is Cole's recent booking, he came in looking like a badass now he's suddenly turned into a chickenshit pussy especially when it comes to matches, more often than not he gets his arse handed to him whether it be by Black, Dain and now Pete Dunne. Dain squashed Undisputed Era by himself which I thought was ludicrous booking.

It really looks like they're heading down the chickenshit heel role with Adam Cole, will be interesting to see how Takeover plays out for him.


----------



## JustAName

I loved Aleister Black in that segment, he delivered jokes, yes, but he didn't do it in a joking fashion, more in a you're nothing to me fashion, cocky, confident and on point. His smile/laugh after she slapped him too was really good, calm, cold demeanor slowly exiting the ring before telling her about his surprise.

Only problem with his "dark" promo's is that wrestling fans are too stupid to understand WWE isn't wrestling, it's soap opera and entertainment, even supernatural, hell you were fucking cheering the Undertakers bullshit for 25 years.. people just take themselves too seriously and can't separate what is suppose to be fact and what is suppose to be fiction WWE is fantasy/fiction, but it doesn't work cause the "WWE universe" feel they are above it, when in fact they are simply not on the level of understanding how it has a place in wrestling, which is ironic given Undertaker.. even though even his stuff was shat on by people cause suddenly it wasn't "cool" anymore... sheep


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Absolutely agree, only thing I could think of is that they have a rematch after Takeover. Otherwise it makes no sense, that Cole couldn't win.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Mauro just f*cked up. Kevin Kelly use to do the same thing in ROH.


Damn that Last Shot on Dunne looked nasty as fuck, Dunne sold it beautifully he went straight as a board then dropped like it killed him.


----------



## TJQ

Just stopping in to say this female ring announcer's voice is like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## MC

Maruo Ranello - "Chaos began" :naka 


First off, Sanity (Eric Young and Alexander Wolfe) vs Moss & Sabbatelli was an okay opener. Moss & Sabbatelli are very bland and generic and I don't care much for them. The right winners were picked here.


FUCK YOU CIAMPA!!!

Dakota Kai vs Lacey Evans. It was what it needed to be Kai to look great. Didn't like the aftermath, Dakota Kai was just cast aside and was a complete afterthought. Standing on the outside :lol Moon cut a promo, it was too short to be anything. She and Baszler had a brawl which I wasn't feeling at all. Outside of her matches, Ember Moon isn't really interesting. Hope Shayna beats her and then she can go on to feud with Kairi Sane and Dakota Kai. 

Street Profits vs Heavy Machinery. Fun little spring. 

I have to admit, when I saw the spoilers, I was hoping for a Kyle O'Reilly vs Pete Dunne match but oh well.I thought the match was fine. Liked Pete Dunne's counters. Wish they had a better finsih. ***


----------



## Pizzamorg

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/art...-mountain-withdraws-from-dusty-rhodes-classic

Well fuck.


----------



## MC

The Dudley boy injured?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I forgot to talk about Alister Black's segment. I loved that he torched Zelina so badly, and Then on top of that he had Candace fuck her up? Perfection. I was entertained. Why can't we get shit like this on The Main Roster?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TONIGHT :woo:woo:woo


----------



## 751161

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> TONIGHT :woo:woo:woo


Damn, I'm looking forward to this. Ohno is always a bunch of fun to watch and hard hitting.


----------



## Berakos

That Ciampa Heat!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:

Take notes main roster this is how you build heels/faces!!!!!


----------



## 751161

Strong/Dunne as a Tag Team :bjpenn


----------



## TJQ

What a fucking match, holy hell.


----------



## 751161

Wow, that match was fucking great. :wow Dunne & Roddy make for a good team. Non-stop action, great stuff. This is the kind of match quality I've been wanting to see from the Dusty Classic. Glad to see them progress as a Team, that was some really great chemistry shown there.


----------



## TJQ

Patiently awaiting the day when Shayna decimates Ember for that title.


----------



## 751161

TJQ said:


> Patiently awaiting the day when Shayna decimates Ember for that title.


I've got nothing against Ember, but I've found her reign to be very underwhelming. The Division feels a bit flat compared to how it used to be in the past, where I was very interested in what was going down with the Women in NXT. I think she could benefit from more of a character, honestly.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Berakos said:


> That Ciampa Heat!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Take notes main roster this is how you build heels/faces!!!!!


The main roster did just that last night with Owens and Zayn


----------



## TJQ

The Fourth Wall said:


> I've got nothing against Ember, but I've found her reign to be very underwhelming. The Division feels a bit flat compared to how it used to be in the past, where I was very interested in what was going down with the Women in NXT. I think she could benefit from more of a character, honestly.


I'm a workrate nerd and she doesn't really capture me on that front, but I haven't found anything to latch on to as far as character/personality either. She's been entirely unremarkable as far as I'm concerned. and as somebody who has been a supporter of Shayna for a year or so before she came to WWE, I'm very excited at the idea of her becoming champ. People on here trash her a fair bit for being pushed due to her connections with Ronda, but she's actually really good and has been putting in work for years. Hoping as time goes on she'll get a little more appreciation.

Also, this match COULD be amazing because Ohno is one of the greatest to ever step in a ring, but it could also suck ass because it involves Adam Cole. Curious to see how this goes :lol


----------



## 751161

Ohno and Cole hard hitting so far :mark:


----------



## TJQ

@MarkyWhipwreck your boy hasn't ruined a match 2 weeks in a row, I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## 751161

So, I personally thought that was Cole's best match in NXT so far for me. Great stuff, and a really hard hitting back and forth affair. Exactly what you'd want from a match like that. Ohno sure does make his opponents look like a million fucking bucks. Stop making this guy job all the time, extremely talented.


----------



## Mordecay

Pretty good episode of NXT I must say. 2 really good matches between Dunne/Strong vs Lorcan/Burch and Cole vs Ohno, the Ciampa segment was perfect, Ciampa is great at being a dick :lol. Squash match for Ember against Aaliyah, and I really have to add that Shayna should talk less, she is kinda like Brock in the sense that her voice doesn't match her look/aura. And speaking of people that should talk less, Andrade should not talk at all, his english is still pretty bad and he has Zelina to do that. BTW, Zelina tonight :book


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck your boy hasn't ruined a match 2 weeks in a row, I'm not sure what's going on.


Because he's great b*tch !!! And when I say "b*tch" it's not a bad "b*tch" because even though I hate you. You my dawg ! 

In all seriousness though, give Cole some credit man. He's stepped it up as of late. I think this one was his best to date.



The Fourth Wall said:


> So, I personally thought that was Cole's best match in NXT so far for me. Great stuff, and a really hard hitting back and forth affair. Exactly what you'd want from a match like that. Ohno sure does make his opponents look like a million fucking bucks. Stop making this guy job all the time, extremely talented.


This was definitely Cole's best match in NXT to date, he showed a fire he hadn't shown since coming to NXT. It was needed that was f*cking fantastic, I wouldn't mind watching them wrestle for the rest of my life.


----------



## 751161

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This was definitely Cole's best match in NXT to date, he showed a fire he hadn't shown since coming to NXT. It was needed that was f*cking fantastic, I wouldn't mind watching them wrestle for the rest of my life.


I really can't to see the work he does in the ladder match at Takeover now. If he continues showing fire like he did tonight, we are in for an absolute show stealer. No doubt about it.

Also, it's nice to see Cole picking up wins without Fish or O'Reilly around. No bullshit, straight up clean stuff after a hard fought battle.


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Because he's great b*tch !!! And when I say "b*tch" it's not a bad "b*tch" because even though I hate you. You my dawg !
> 
> In all seriousness though, give Cole some credit man. He's stepped it up as of late. I think this one was his best to date.


Well I currently have 3 matches of his on my sheet for 2018 (all are ***1/2), in 2017 I had 1 match on my sheet and it was that **** banger with Gresham. We're slowly but surely taking steps forward :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Fourth Wall said:


> I really can't to see the work he does in the ladder match at Takeover now. If he continues showing fire like he did tonight, we are in for an absolute show stealer. No doubt about it.
> 
> Also, it's nice to see Cole picking up wins without Fish or O'Reilly around. No bullshit, straight up clean stuff after a hard fought battle.


Exactly ! This should be a great sign of things to come. Cole's good man and he'll only keep getting better.



TJQ said:


> Well I currently have 3 matches of his on my sheet for 2018 (all are ***1/2), in 2017 I had 1 match on my sheet and it was that **** banger with Gresham. We're slowly but surely taking steps forward :lol


All this sh*t talking of him must cease WHEN (not if) he gets to 5 or more.


----------



## Jedah

Roddy and Dunne look great as a tag team. Cole/Ohno was one of the best matches this month.

Shayna does play her character well, I'll say that.

And we got some more heat between Black and Almas.

Things are shaping up very nicely.


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Exactly ! This should be a great sign of things to come. Cole's good man and he'll only keep getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> All this sh*t talking of him must cease WHEN (not if) he gets to 5 or more.


I will make a pact with you right now, that if there ever comes a point where I rate an Adam Cole match above ****1/2 not only will I stop shit talking him, I'll put him in my sig for a month. I say this partially because I don't think it will happen for a very long time, if ever, and if it does then its a sign of the apocalypse and i'll likely be dead moments after it happens.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> I will make a pact with you right now, that if there ever comes a point where I rate an Adam Cole match above ****1/2 not only will I stop shit talking him, I'll put him in my sig for a month. I say this partially because I don't think it will happen for a very long time, if ever, and if it does then its a sign of the apocalypse and i'll likely be dead moments after it happens.


Fair deal. Give him 4 months and it'll happen.


----------



## 751161

Jedah said:


> Roddy and Dunne look great as a tag team. Cole/Ohno was one of the best matches this month.
> 
> Shayna does play her character well, I'll say that.
> 
> And we got some more heat between Black and Almas.
> 
> Things are shaping up very nicely.


I'm even starting to get a little excited for WrestleMania as well. If both shows end up being good, this could end up being one of the best wrestling weekends ever. SO much potential, and so many matches I'm interested in that are taking shape.


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Fair deal. Give him 4 months and it'll happen.


I'll be waiting, and for my own sake I hope you're wrong. I enjoy wrestling too much to intentionally fuck with ratings for a match LOL, so if he ever burns the house down I'm fucked.


----------



## TD Stinger

Great show I thought:

Good to see Full Sail actually giving a shit tonight. Time away did them good. The Ciampa bit was great. He finally got to speak and it with just a few words and a pose, he's even more hateable now.

Oh and him arguing with that Granny was just awesome. That Granny was not taking his shit! The Gargano swerve was a cliched one but it worked nonetheless. The crowd came unglued and watching them in the background with the short brawl was a great scene.

Now Mr. Regal, if I may ask so kindly, give me my Ciampa vs. Gargano match in New Orleans damn it!

The Dunne/Strong vs. Lorcan/Burch match was really good. I thought when it started it would just be a short squash. But it wasn't, and I'm thankful. Orcan was his usual excellent for the short amount of time he's out there. That slap sequence between Dunne and Burch was cool. Some nice double teams in there. All in all a really good tag match that came out of nowhere.

Moon vs. Aliyah was your standard squash, not much else to say about it.

Cien speaking angrily in Spanish is something I'm OK with and he got his point across enough, but damn, you really see why the put Zelina with him.

Cole vs. Ohno was really good, especially down the stretch. Some nice sequences and counters.


----------



## Jedah

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm even starting to get a little excited for WrestleMania as well. If both shows end up being good, this could end up being one of the best wrestling weekends ever. SO much potential, and so many matches I'm interested in that are taking shape.


Agreed, TakeOver New Orleans also has a STACKED card with four potential MOTN contenders. Added to Mania's seven and that's 11 potential match of the weekend contenders. I can't recall anything like that in recent memory.

I trust NXT. I just hope they don't fuck Mania up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> I'll be waiting, and for my own sake I hope you're wrong. I enjoy wrestling too much to intentionally fuck with ratings for a match LOL, so if he ever burns the house down I'm fucked.


Best BELEEEE !!! He'll burn the house down, he's already gathering the gasoline and lighters with 3 matches on your list.

This bet almost confirms you believe he'll pull off some **** & **** 1/4 matches this year


----------



## safc-scotty

If the rumours on CW tag titles for 205 are true, then Oney/Burch should surely move to 205 and be a part of that division.


----------



## SAMCRO

Great match between Cole and Ohno! although i'm still trying to figure out why the Shining Wizard is Cole's finisher and The Last Shot is the setup to it, when it should be the other way around.

Shayna on commentary was very awkward, she seriously sounds like a 13 year old boy trying to talk tough, she needs a mouth piece or something cause that voice is horrible.

I got my hopes up for a second when they announced a mystery team would be replacing Mustache Mountain, thinking it would be War Machine, then it showed Roddy and i was like shit.....Where is War Machine damn it!

So hyped for Ricochet!! Although it was kind of funny they showed footage of him having matches on NXT before his debut, i believe it showed him vs Murphy and Dijak, i wanna see those matches damn it where are they!

All around great show this week, its always good to see Cole picking up a clean win and in the main event.


----------



## Master Bate

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Fair deal. Give him 4 months and it'll happen.


Lol if this is legit I'd love to see you do something if TJQ doesn't enjoy any of Adam Cole's matches that much.

TJQ says he'll change his sigs to Adam Cole for one month, maybe you can't use any Adam Cole sigs or Avatars for a month lol


----------



## Crasp

Aliyah is great. I'd love to see her get to work more than a 3 minute match. Honestly think she's one of the better women in NXT.


----------



## zrc

Aliyah deserves to be fired :lmao


----------



## MC

Adam Cole vs Kassius Ohno was a solid match. Nothing great from the match. Liked the opener when Cole faked sold his leg but that's really all that I took from the match.


----------



## Jersey

Hype to see Ricochet, very amazing talent.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'm a bit over Ciampa's no talking bits to be honest. This one dragged. The fans were all plants obviously - old school booking there. Johnny in the crowd and finally a confrontation was fun. 

Burch/Lorcan vs Strong/Dunne was REALLY good. And stiff as hell or they were all selling really well - probably a combination of both. I was pulling for Lorcan/Burch by the end even though you knew they wouldn't win I thought maybe Dunne and Strong would have a miscommunication that would lead to a UK Title Match between them and allow Oney/Burch to move on. Just a real grittiness to Lorcan, and he's filling out a big, but just looks gangly long and it's a bit of a unique look. Didn't like the finish though - was sort of flat, maybe the match went on a bit too long. Didn't like how Burch had to make pointed out mistake and the Roddy comes in because of it an two moves later Danny eats the pin. There was pins during the match I'd rather have ended it. 

I'd have booked Oney/Burch into the finals of the tournament. 

Ricochet's dark matches over the last few tapings were about getting match snippets for him promo I guess. 

Cien Almas ranting in Spanish and bad English is more effective than having Zelina speak for him in this instance - sells the intensity. 

Moon match was just there. Served it's purpose which was Shayna on the mic at the announce table. She was good there actually. She's much more believable in her role that Rousey who looks like she's going to push out laughing half the time. Aliyah has a lot of Stratus mannerisms - especially pre-match, probably on purpose as a homage if nothing else given their both Toronto natives. 

Kassius vs Cole was very solid. Dug the visual of the big boot impact off the attempted leap frog. I thought the injury fake was a bit early, and was negated with Ohno still going after Cole, better to have had Ohno show concern for the injury only for it to have been a ruse. Some of the reversals were nonsensical but that is par for the course these days. Right guy won, Cole needs a better finisher. I don't like back of head strikes as opponent can't see them coming or protect themselves properly. I'd give him the code breaker (as a long game feud set-up with Jericho) or the back stabber.


----------



## Mordecay

Crasp said:


> Aliyah is great. I'd love to see her get to work more than a 3 minute match. Honestly think she's one of the better women in NXT.


She has no gimmick whatsoever, the cat's meow? Wtf is that? I agree she is smoother than before, but there are a lot of women better in NXT and I think they can only push one gimmickless woman at the time, so she may have to wait until Ember is called up :grin2:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Great episode overall i thought. The Ciampa/Gargano stuff is amazing, the heat that Ciampa gets is superb (Although he did have a bit of the crowd supporting him this week), Gargano showing up in the crowd was sweet. 

Dunne/Strong has the potential to be a great team, they work very well together, their match against Oney/Burch was really good, i love the hard hitting stuff, and that certainly came under that category.

Ember's match was, well, there. I hope Shayna beats her for the title, the NXT women's division has really faltered since Ember got the belt and she doesn't really feel like a champion, especially with how she won the belt. There's built in stories for Sane and Dakota to go against Shayna too.

Almas' speaking isn't exactly great it must be said, i think he leaves a lot of people wondering exactly what he's saying. He is intense though for sure, which is a plus.

Cole/Ohno was a very good, fun match, fast paced and hard hitting once again. Ohno doesn't seem to be going anywhere which is a shame for him but Cole definitely brought it which was great to see. Looking forward to next week's show too with all they've announced for it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. Excellent hype teaser for Ricochet. 

I don't know whether Bate's injury is real or not, I hope it isn't, but either way, while it was a shame to see Moustache Mountain pull out, what a replacement we got in Dunne and Strong. I'm rooting for them to go on and win this whole thing now. It was also lovely to see Burch and Lorcan reunited, I remember when they first teased their team I hoped for big things for them, but then NXT just seemed to forget they existed. I hope this isn't a one and done; both guys are much better than their utilisation on NXT suggests. Crucially, the match was good too. It felt like it ended right as it was beginning, which was a shame, but while it lasted, it was an intense, hard-hitting, competitive affair which made two inexperienced teams both look rather fabulous. Until the abruptness of the finish, I started to forget I was watching a TV match quarter-final. 

I still don't know how I feel this Gargano/Ciampa feud. The momentum was of course shot by Ciampa's injury, and while it worked fantastically to get significant heat on Ciampa on his return, Gargano's exile seems to be more of a barrier to the broader story than a way of really kicking it into high gear, well, at least so far. I also am in two minds about the whole crowd thing as it all feels very scripted. It feels precisely like WWE trying to replicate something that would happen otherwise on the indies entirely organically, in the most artificial way possible. I think just because of this some smarks in the crowd love vocally not playing along which ruins the overall vibe. Don't get me wrong; I think it is pretty cool when Ciampa gets in the faces of the fans. It is just a shame these people always feel like plants rather than real people (which they probably are) and don't get me wrong, the surprise reveal of Gargano was well done, but I don't know, it hasn't all clicked for me yet. 

Talking about the Main Event, I guess it speaks volumes about the necessity of a new mid-card title, NXT's roster is so stacked they can throw together a heatless TV match which elsewhere on the indies would main event for the most significant of titles. If they make the NA Title a workhorse title like the old IC Title, I think Ohno could be a fantastic mid-card sentry. He proved as much here in a stunning performance against Cole. Just a shame they seem to be going full blown chickenshit geek for Cole's character.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Daryl said:


> Lol if this is legit I'd love to see you do something if TJQ doesn't enjoy any of Adam Cole's matches that much.
> 
> TJQ says he'll change his sigs to Adam Cole for one month, maybe you can't use any Adam Cole sigs or Avatars for a month lol


I think I'd die :lol but I can consider it.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mixed bag of an episode this week, we got two really decent matches out of it though...

The Ciampa and Gargano feud is just the perfect face vs heel feud, yet again it's simple compelling storytelling on NXT's part, so easy to follow. Good to see Ciampa finally speak, loved the tearing up of signs and getting in fans faces, simple heel work. Great pop for Gargano but wasn't enough to get those two boring idiots on the front row to stand up, why do they even go when they never watch the action, they piss me off so much because they can't help but stand out, that's the downside of returning to Full Sail.

Don't usually pick out stuff like this but Roddy and Undisputed Era's backstage promos were so generic, poor.

Finally we get a good match in the Dusty Classic. I thought things started off pretty slow but when the pacing picked it up it was fantastic, four guys unsurprisingly stiffing the shit out of each other. Watching it though made me think, why hasn't NXT done more with Oney Lorcan? Everytime he wrestles his hard hitting style has been great to watch. 

Ember Moon vs Aliyah - Meh, this felt like they were training in the Performance Centre.

Another poor promo from Almas, they have to limit his English because just like Asuka and Nakamura it's getting hard to watch. It's alright going off in Spanish and calling Black a piece of shit but the rest, scrap it, leave it to Vega.

Cole finally won a match clean  A very solid Wrestling match, Cole's character work at times was great to watch. For Ohno though yet again seems lost in the shuffle, they bring this guy back but yet again they do hardly anything with him, he's such a good performer but in my opinion he's nothing more than a top guy on the independent circuit.


----------



## Mordecay

Continuity :mark:


----------



## 751161

Mordecay said:


> Continuity :mark:


Storylines & feuds actually being built. :mark: The main roster should take note.

The best feud in WWE right now. :trips8 Even on a Saturday we get storyline progression.

Can't wait until these two get in the ring again and try to kill each other.


----------



## DudeLove669

Horrible finish to the Cole/Ohno match. Ohno lands a bunch of devastating strikes which send Cole out of the ring, Ohno quickly gets Cole back into the ring and Cole immediately roles him up, Ohno kicks out then Cole lands 3 super kicks, knee brainbuster, then shining wizard effectively no selling everything Ohno just did to him mere seconds earlier. Terrible finish and awful psychology. These two guys are veterans yet that finish looked like amateur hour.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Roddy/Dune and Lorcan/Burch was an amazing, hard hitting match. Lorcan/Burch really should be pushed and get the tag belts or something because they are fucking AWESOME

Ohno/Cole was a good match too. Very hard hitting as well.

Loved Ciampa segment. Real fucking heat is good to see..and then Gargano came out. Perfection.


----------



## Mordecay

More continuity


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978897343058731014


----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


> More continuity
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978897343058731014


Johnny needs to channel his inner Triple H and be all:










Surprise Mother Fucker!


----------



## sailord

Oh shit we are getting Gargano vs ciampa unsanctioned match this should be great


----------



## Mordecay

It's finally official :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:










Ciampa wins, Gargano is gone for good; Gargano wins, he is back


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Gargano and Ciampa in an unsanctioned match!

IT'S EC3! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Berakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979148028899708933
Screw this guy....


----------



## Mordecay

That fucking squash to the Street Profits lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

GARGANO/CIAMPA IS HAPPENING!!!!


Good luck to any match on WM topping this match.


----------



## Mordecay

Average episode of NXT I must say, mostly setting up thing for Takeover New Orleans. The first 15 minutes were great, with the Ciampa video package and EC3 debut. The Cien/Alesiter segment was just another beatdown, that's about it. Nothing much to say about the matches: 2 squashes and a fine match in the main event, but nothing special. I found a bit weird that Regal was announcing the participants throughout the show instead of announcing them all at once, it felt like Cathy was stalking Regal (I wouldn't mind being stalked by her tbf :grin2. This was that kind of episode who you don't want to skip for all the things that were announced, but you can totally skip it because there was nothing special.


----------



## TD Stinger

Thoughts on this week's show:

Ciampa vs. Gargano is on! Woo! Also liked the image of Ciampa showing up outside and being booed by the people waiting to get in.

EC3's debut came off great. He carries himself like a star. He talks like a star. He doesn't sound scripted. He can act and react based off what the crowd is doing. Really the only thing holding him back is his in ring work, which is by no means bad. But if you're comparing him to Almas, Black, Gargano, etc. then he's not on that level.

What the hell was that Street Profits vs. AOP match? Lol. If I'm Dawkins, I am beating the hell out of Ford. He riles up Akam, immediately tags out. He gets distracted by Paul Ellering, leads to Dawkins getting beat.

Am I the only one or did it feel like they were building to a split between the two? Because that's how it came off to me.

It's nice to see Sullivan back. The squash match was standard stuff. But I really like the character of the guy who is a monster but is also very smart and eloquent when he talks.

Poor Dakota with no match  .

Now about the Almas beatdown of Black, I felt like it was missing something. All we saw is Black getting his ass kicked by Almas. That's it. I mean as far as we know Almas just punked out Black. Wouldn't had it made more sense if they had showed how Almas got the upper hand on Black, maybe Zelina distracts him or something. The beatdown was fine, just needed more context IMO.

The Sanity vs. Roddy & Dunne match was decent. To be honest after the announcement of the Gargano vs. Ciampa match and the 6 Man Ladder match, I was burnt out to the point where I didn't care about the match that much.

Lastly, we need more Cathy Kelly. That is all.


----------



## Drshuk

The women's division is a complete afterthought now. It's not even a Shayna/Ember sucking thing. Even with better talents being focused on the division would be bad because of the booking, or the lack thereof.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Pivotal episode. NA Title and ladder match announcement. EC3 and Puma debut. Gargano/Ciampa announcement. Really enjoyed the short but well shot Shayna/Ember scuffle and even the Lars squash. :mark:

Only thing I don’t get or didn’t like was the squash on Street Profits. Those dudes are so entertaining. I swear if they break them up after only one feud with no payoff I’ll be pissed. :cuss:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EC3 is presented like a big deal and that's good, he carries himself like a star and has good charisma but maybe it's just me, he came off kind of corny once he started talking. Not saying he isn't good on the mic because he is but his debut promo just sounded goofy. If he's a face though, I can't lie and say I'm not looking forward to him v. Adam Cole.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Solid build for Takeover tonight. Good episode overall.

- Ciampa/Gargano I bet is only just beginning. Should be a violent match, but I expect this to continue into the Summer.

- EC3 is a terrific promo, full of charisma and swagger. I didn’t realize I’d like him that much (and I forgot about how good he was in TNA). His theme is perfect for him too, and not generic rock theme, which is nice.

- No idea what is going on with TM61 at this point. Also, the Shayna/Ember thing was kinda wacky to be honest. :lol

- Street Profits vs Authors of Pain pretty much sucked. You just made Dawkins and Ford look like complete geeks, as they basically were squashed. I mean, they have a lot of charisma, but I have yet to be remotely interested in what they do in ring. Meanwhile, AOP should be on the main roster.

- So Dream and Cole join EC3. Should be a damn good match already. 

- God I missed Lars entrance. It’s fucking great. Good squash as well! Oh and he’s in the ladder match too, which is cool. Not a huge fan of the really smart monster thing though, but I really want the trainwreck that will be Dain and Sullivan.

- Almas beat the holy shit out of Black, but whatever happened to poor Dakota? 

- SANITY vs Strong/Dunne was a pretty decent little tag match. Surprised Dunne and Strong won given how they were a last minute thing. I expected SANITY to win the whole thing honestly. I’m happy with AOP and Dunne/Strong though, that should be good.

- God damn Cathy, you’ve been bothering the hell out of Regal all night. Also, RICOCHET is going to do some crazy shit in that match.


----------



## sailord

Dr. Middy said:


> Solid build for Takeover tonight. Good episode overall.
> 
> - Ciampa/Gargano I bet is only just beginning. Should be a violent match, but I expect this to continue into the Summer.
> 
> - EC3 is a terrific promo, full of charisma and swagger. I didn’t realize I’d like him that much (and I forgot about how good he was in TNA). His theme is perfect for him too, and not generic rock theme, which is nice.
> 
> - No idea what is going on with TM61 at this point. Also, the Shayna/Ember thing was kinda wacky to be honest. :lol
> 
> - Street Profits vs Authors of Pain pretty much sucked. You just made Dawkins and Ford look like complete geeks, as they basically were squashed. I mean, they have a lot of charisma, but I have yet to be remotely interested in what they do in ring. Meanwhile, AOP should be on the main roster.
> 
> - So Dream and Cole join EC3. Should be a damn good match already.
> 
> - God I missed Lars entrance. It’s fucking great. Good squash as well! Oh and he’s in the ladder match too, which is cool. Not a huge fan of the really smart monster thing though, but I really want the trainwreck that will be Dain and Sullivan.
> 
> - Almas beat the holy shit out of Black, but whatever happened to poor Dakota?
> 
> - SANITY vs Strong/Dunne was a pretty decent little tag match. Surprised Dunne and Strong won given how they were a last minute thing. I expected SANITY to win the whole thing honestly. I’m happy with AOP and Dunne/Strong though, that should be good.
> 
> - God damn Cathy, you’ve been bothering the hell out of Regal all night. Also, RICOCHET is going to do some crazy shit in that match.


I'm glad strong and Dunne are in the finals. I'm guessing by this mustache Mountain was most definitely going to be in the finals but with Bates injury they are having strong and Dunne be there


----------



## Buhalovski

What a debut!  EC3s theme is catchy as fuck, probably one of my favorite debutes in NXT. Dude is a star.


----------



## Master Bate

And just like that EC3 is my favorite in NXT.

Well next to Gargano and Ohno.

But fuck yea EC3 >>> Most of the WWE roster.


----------



## Genking48

Has the lighting in NXT always been a little weird or did people just start tanning like crazy for Mania?

When EC3 stood next to Regal in the ring he looked damn near orange, TM-61 segment also had some weird coloring. It's like every segment had this yellow/orange/red layer put over it.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

EC3 will be great in NXT, I'm afraid for him when he hits the main roster though. They could fuck him up like they did Roode.


----------



## 751161

NXT is on fire right now. Loving all the feuds and what not. Great stuff. Takeover New Orleans is looking like a Wrestling fan's wet dream.


----------



## MC

Hope EC3 wins the NA title. It'll probably be Adam Cole ughhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched this weeks, a lot of build through promos/segments rather than matches...

Great way to start with the Ciampa segment, its little segments like that, that make NXT feel more natural than the main roster, it just shows that HHH puts effort into NXT. We expected it to be announced and now it has I'm incredibly hyped, unsactioned match, this is going to be a fucking war.

EC3 coming in hot with a fantastic arrogant promo, he looks like a star, he carries himself like a star, he talks like a star, not seen much of him in the ring though... 

What did TM-61 say? I was too busy concentrating on Shayna in the background :lol Another nice little segment between her and Ember to keep the build up going.

AOP vs Street Profits, what the fuck was that? Street Profits didn't deserve to be squashed like that, it made them look like idiots.

Lars Sullivan might as well be on the main roster, booking him in NXT with a roster consisting of midgets is hard. The only guys he could realistically face is Ohno and Dain and he's already done that. Where does he go, what can he do apart from get pushed into a title picture.

Nice to see you Dakota albeit briefly :lol

Perfect beatdown from Almas on Black, loved when he stuck his face in the drinks cooler. That's how a Champion should be booked but I'd like to see more of that from Almas, less mic work, more physical segments.

Sanity vs Dunne & Strong was pretty average. Dunne's use of psychology was good at times, the finishing sequence was great. Dunne & Strong though just click so well as a team.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. After this episode absolutely blasted out of a cannon, with announcements of unsanctioned Matches, new titles and a red-hot debut for EC3 the show really petered off after that. Not really picking up again until the surprisingly brutal (for a PG product) beatdown of Black by Almas (and an interesting note that Dakota Kai is getting featured a lot on NXT without really doing anything). 

Then the Main Event. If they are building up AoP by having them go over much hotter teams, just to have them lose to Bitter End of Heartache, then I am 100% behind this. The match was pretty boring here though. Sanity really lost all their momentum, huh?


----------



## BehindYou

I am sports entertained!

The production and storyline progression of this storyline were incredible. They used the PC and NXT arena perfectly and I dig the camera phone footage/fake reporters thing anyway but they nailed it this episode. 

The matches weren't anything special but this was still one of the most entertaining episodes in memory.

If the main event had been better (and it's a great match on paper) I'd have called this near perfect in terms of what I personally want from a weekly wrestling show.


----------



## MC

Good debut of EC3. Seriously what's up with Americans and the tanning bottle? :lol By the way, his theme is shite. What's every talking about??


Poor TM-61. They are given nothing. Loved Shayna and Moon fighting. Really hope that Shayna wins the title. 


I don't see this as a squash. The way I look at it, the Street Profits cost themselves by being way too overzealous and letting it get to them due to their inexperience. Fine story. 


Lars is back. Cool

Hello Dakota. Goodbye Dakota 


ALMAS :sodone 


Awesome beatdown between Almas and Black. This was needed


The main event was fine. Glad Strong and Dunne won. AOP vs Dunne and Strong should be good.


Ricochet debuting in a ladder match should mean high spots so I'm expecting a lot


----------



## TD Stinger

Seriously, I ask again, what the hell was that AOP vs. Street Profits match? Lol.

I mean, unless Dawkins kicks Ford's ass or Ford is going heel, it just looked so weird. I mean is that what Ford is, so easily distracted that he would allow himself to be distracted for over a minute while his partner gets destroyed and barely look remorseful for it?

Again, so weird.


----------



## RiverFenix

Gargano vs Ciampa match announcement seemed a little lackluster given the heat and build for it. I'm wondering if they weren't sure Ciampa would be cleared medically so had to add this announcement late or something. Also why would Ciampa agree to a match that let Gargano back in with the stipulation if Ciampa winning is that Gargano REMAINS gone. I mean Gargano is already gone and not abiding - should have been a WWE wide ban or something. 

AoP vs Street Profits was terrible booking. I mean Ford acts a fool, but then why would he care a lick that Ellering slapped away a friggin party cup and get all serious and intimidating about it. Cringy as shit stuff. 

I turned off the show here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979527649713381377
Cole v. Ricochet v. Lars v. Dream


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

EC3 was great, just wait until he goes into God Mode like I know he can. Promos I'm looking forward to. Matches... We'll see

Everything else was meh. Wish they'd do more with El Idolo. More tranquilo less generic baddy. But he's good at what they've got him doing, no doubt 

Lol at Dakota Kai

Lol at the Gargano v Ciampa stipulation. If he loses he's fired. For real this time. We'll uh, banish him or something. Look man I know we said that last time but just... Just trust us on this ok? Look just leave the police out of this, we'll take care of your stalking harassing coworker in a week. Yeah it's a week from now and you'll fight him and then he'll be double fired


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

To me, this show is en fuego. Love the feuds, love Gargano and liked EC 3. This show makes me want to tune in every week.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

So are they breaking up Street Profits, because otherwise I don't understand that burial.

I'm salty that they tricked me into thinking I was going to see a Dakota Kai match.

EC3 made a better first impression on me than any of the big name signings in NXT history. Can dude work? 

Why are Lars and Killian in what should otherwise be a phenomenal match? My combined interest in them is lower than my interest in getting my nuts stepped on and in case there's any confusion, my interest in that less than none.


----------



## 751161

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So are they breaking up Street Profits, because otherwise I don't understand that burial.
> 
> I'm salty that they tricked me into thinking I was going to see a Dakota Kai match.
> 
> EC3 made a better first impression on me than any of the big name signings in NXT history. Can dude work?
> 
> Why are Lars and Killian in what should otherwise be a phenomenal match? My combined interest in them is lower than my interest in getting my nuts stepped on and in case there's any confusion, my interest in that less than none.


I'm not sure what they are doing with Street Profits, to be honest. They are one of the best teams in NXT for me right now, shame I can't really get invested in them. I'm still left wondering what Authors of Pain are doing lurking around NXT, they've been ready for months.

Don't get me wrong Montez Ford is the clear stand-out of SP, that guy has boatloads of charisma. But I don't want to see him as a Singles star anytime soon, I think SP could be really popular on the main roster.

I guess Lars and Killian are there for the powerhouses of what should otherwise be a very fast paced Ladder match with the other guys involved. I agree with you though, I don't really have interest in either of them. They just feel "there" in this match. Especially Lars. Not sure what some people see in that guy, but I don't get it. He's fun enough I guess.


----------



## TD Stinger

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So are they breaking up Street Profits, because otherwise I don't understand that burial.
> 
> I'm salty that they tricked me into thinking I was going to see a Dakota Kai match.
> 
> EC3 made a better first impression on me than any of the big name signings in NXT history. Can dude work?
> 
> Why are Lars and Killian in what should otherwise be a phenomenal match? My combined interest in them is lower than my interest in getting my nuts stepped on and in case there's any confusion, my interest in that less than none.


Seriously, if I was Dawkins after that match, this is what I would have said to Ford:






As far as EC3 goes, let me put it this way, he's good enough in the ring but a big step below a guy like Styles, Rollins, or even Reigns. The best way I can say it is that's kind stiff and rigid in the ring. Who knows, maybe he looks different in NXT.

And as far as Dain and Sullivan go, I like it. Those two were my favorite part of that 4 Way with Black and Gargano a few months ago. If they work in some big bumps for those guys, it's all good to me.


----------



## MC

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm not sure what they are doing with Street Profits, to be honest. They are one of the best teams in NXT for me right now, shame I can't really get invested in them. I'm still left wondering what Authors of Pain are doing lurking around NXT, they've been ready for months.
> 
> Don't get me wrong Montez Ford is the clear stand-out of SP, that guy has boatloads of charisma. But I don't want to see him as a Singles star anytime soon, I think SP could be really popular on the main roster.
> 
> I *guess Lars and Killian are there for the powerhouses of what should otherwise be a very fast paced Ladder match with the other guys involved. I agree with you though, I don't really have interest in either of them. They just feel "there" in this match. Especially Lars. Not sure what some people see in that guy, but I don't get it. He's fun enough I guess*.


They will bring descruction and some enjoyment to the match unlike someone else in the match. They will likely take the beatings and be the focus of the match, someone for Ricochet to play off.


----------



## 751161

MC 16 said:


> They will bring descruction and some enjoyment to the match unlike someone else in the match. They will likely take the beatings and be the focus of the match, someone for Ricochet to play off.


I couldn't possibly fathom who that 'someone' might be.










You said yourself that Cole is good in these type of matches. :shrug I'm personally looking forward to him. 

I don't mind Dain, he was a ton of fun in WarGames, actually. Lars is generally boring to me, though. They'll hopefully add a good hard hitting portion to the match.


----------



## MC

The Fourth Wall said:


> I couldn't possibly fathom who that 'someone' might be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said yourself that Cole is good in these type of matches. :shrug I'm personally looking forward to him.
> 
> I don't mind Dain, he was a ton of fun in WarGames, actually. Lars is generally boring to me, though. They'll hopefully add a good hard hitting portion to the match.


Was talking about EC3. Great debut but I don't see what he offers to the match. Funny enough, I want him to win it :lol


----------



## 751161

MC 16 said:


> Was talking about EC3. Great debut but I don't see what he offers to the match. Funny enough, I want him to win it :lol


Wow, I'm shocked. Usually when you make a comment like that it's directed towards Cole. 

I'm personally looking forward to seeing EC3, but I only saw a small sample of his work in TNA. Was pretty impressed by his debut, he seems like a natural on the mic. He always seemed solid in-ring, but not amazing or anything. I don't expect him to blow me away or anything.


----------



## MC

The Fourth Wall said:


> Wow, I'm shocked. Usually when you make a comment like that it's directed towards Cole.
> 
> I'm personally looking forward to seeing EC3, but I only saw a small sample of his work in TNA. Was pretty impressed by his debut, he seems like a natural on the mic. He always seemed solid in-ring, but not amazing or anything. I don't expect him to blow me away or anything.


Nah, these matches are the only type of praise that I can give Cole these days. He is good at them. Not surprising considering that he was trained in CZW.


EC3 is okay but he just doesn't fit the type of wrestler that would do well in these types of matches.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EC3 is pretty clunky in the ring, like I said before probably the worst out of the guys they'll be heavily pushing. Maybe their using the Ladder match to hide that.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I agree Lars Sullivan is a waste of time


----------



## Reil

Advertised for next week's NXT:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981694790533136384


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

If the North American Championship is just for people from that slice of the world, why is Killian Dane there? Also, why'd they have Ricochet "debut" here, rather than just give him a grand entrance on Saturday at TakeOver? Also from that snippet there, Ricochet's WWE theme is dogshit...

Meh Dusty final in my books. AoP are indeed better than when they debuted, they were honestly really dogshit for a long time, but given AoP have been in NXT for what feels like a thousand years and have always been heavily pushed they still aren't particularly great wrestlers. They were over pushed far too early, so it is no surprise to me that they seem stuck in some kind of NXT purgatory. That finish as well, for fuck's sake. Did Regal also inadvertently spoil a title change here at the end too, given his wording? 

That Gargano/Ciampa video package gave me goosebumps and brought tears to my eyes. If only the actual build had been as good as the video package, but then that is the WWE way.

Looking at the video package for the NXT Title. I guess we can chalk off that abomination from a few weeks ago as an abysmal failure of an experiment, as they have gone back to the Black character that got over in the first place, thank Christ. This match is going to be fucking awesome, I'm still not sure if I want a character like Black holding the title, but we'll see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Can't watch this until tomorrow but I am reasonably excited for it.


----------



## SAMCRO

So Vanessa Borne essentially stole Maxine's look/gimmick from when she was in NXT


----------



## Buhalovski

Gotta love the NXT vibe, the end was great. All of them looked like stars and equal to each other. Adam Cole and EC3 are obviously the main favorites but i wouldnt be suprised if they give the title to Velveteen or even Riccochet.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Dusty Classic was kind of an afterthought this year. Don’t like how non-tag teams like Finn/Joe and Roddy/Dunn have been the focus although the latter make a great team I will say (and I think an injury sub was the cause of them teaming anyway). That said it should be a fun, chaotic match at Takeover. 

Also, Vanessa Borne is hot as hell :woolcock

All in all very excited for Saturday. :mark:


----------



## zrc

A hot outfit ain't gonna change the fact Vanessa Borne is shit in every area.


----------



## the_hound

just popped in to say thats me caught up with 7 weeks of nxt, what a fucking show and what a brand, to everybody down in florida who has a hand / or produces said show should be producing the main shows when vince leaves and takes dunn with him

oh ps

i still can't believe i grew up beside nikki cross, she is a star in nxt


----------



## Alright_Mate

Nothing much to say about this weeks ep apart from the video packages were quality but the matches were shit.

AOP and Killian Dain do absolutely nothing for me, they are so boring to watch.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Vanessa Borne theme is dope! It fits her stripper gimmick!


----------



## DirectorsCut

zrc said:


> A hot outfit ain't gonna change the fact Vanessa Borne is shit in every area.


We will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Good go home show for the most part...

- AOP and Dunne/Strong was slow to start but turned damn awesome by the end. The simple angle of Undisputed Era thinking they outsmarted Regal and got out of a match, only to be put in a triple threat is great. It should be a banger of a match!

- Great promo video for the ladder match. This should be pretty damn crazy, and I don’t really know who’ll win. I think if I were to pick anybody, I’d go with Dream, but really any of them make sense.

- Gargano/Ciampa has such an amazing story behind it, and this video package might have been the best for any of the feuds, NXT or main roster. Their match should be a war.

- Kairi Sane and Vanessa was decent, and good to remind us Kairi is awesome. Vanessa is improving, I suppose?

- WHAT THE FUCK IS LACEY’S GIMMICK? Strong independent woman, 50s pinup girl, marine mom, and a rich higher up woman? I mean the promo wasn’t bad, but I legit have no idea what to make of her right now with this.

- Decent promo video for Almas/Black, should be a good match and hopefully Black wins. 

- Ember is… ehh still on promos. She sounds like she’s trying way too hard and it comes off just not good.

- LARS ENTRANCE :mark:

- Lars and Dain has a decent big man match for a little while, and then everybody came out to build for the ladder match, including Ricochet debuting his actual entrance. That was cool.


----------



## Chr1st0

I just back to watching nxt like 3 weeks ago, hyped that bateman EC3 is back, I thought he was great on the mess that was the original nxt.



SAMCRO said:


> So Vanessa Borne essentially stole Maxine's look/gimmick from when she was in NXT


I miss Maxine  Bring her back to be with EC3 

BTW I still don't get why Dain is in the north american championship? Is he billed from elsewhere?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Chr1st0 said:


> I just back to watching nxt like 3 weeks ago, hyped that bateman EC3 is back, I thought he was great on the mess that was the original nxt.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Maxine  Bring her back to be with EC3
> 
> BTW I still don't get why Dain is in the north american championship? Is he billed from elsewhere?


Pete Dunne has been feuding with Roderick Strong for the UK Title

North American Championship doesn't mean only North Americans can compete for it :lmao


----------



## Pizzamorg

I never particularly cared about Paige, but her retirement gives me an excuse to jump in and watch some classic NXT on the Network which I always mean to do but somehow never get around to it. I decided to jump into episode 170 which originally aired on the 22nd of May 2013. Why here? Well, the NXT Women's Title tournament is just around the corner (hence the Paige connection) but I chose this episode specifically as this was Zayn's debut for NXT and this was always something I meant to pencil in specifically when revisiting the years of NXT before my time. 

The crowd didn't seem to care much for Zayn, but it doesn't help that they introduced Zayn in such a weird fashion. Why have the pointless Hawkins match, why not just introduce Zayn by having him interrupt Cesaro during his promo? This was the perfect way to introduce new talent, the Hawkins squash before is just weirdly tacked on and then just hangs there. It is so weird. There is like five minutes between these matches. I mean don't get me wrong both the matches are good little showcases for Zayn, I just don't understand why they'd do two exhibitions just minutes apart. Have they ever done that for anyone else in NXT? 

Also, why does WWE always remove the first names? I never knew Cesaro was once Antonio Cesaro. Also while he was cutting a promo, I guess in... Swiss, it sounds like he says the words "Cunt" and "Fucked" and Regal (playing a sort of smarky hipster IWC style character on commentary for some reason and whoever is commentating with him is atrocious) sounded like he shit himself on commentary when he said them. He also then proceeds to have a language off with Zayn. It was super weird.

Elsewhere on the show, we get Emma doing some shit dancing gimmick, we get Enzo still cutting the same promo, with equally as lousy fashion sense, and most importantly we get a match between Graves and Wyatt which seems surreal to me as I never knew Graves before his commentary role. He is actually a surprisingly great wrestler, he has a great look, is excellent on the mic (obvs) and has a really cool looking finish. Has anyone else used the Lucky 13? If not, they should. I was also impressed with Bray Wyatt here too, rather than playing a rambling looney hobo with zero sense of threat like he does today, he instead here is a cult leader who looks like a slasher villain, and he has a real sense of menace, a real sinister feel to him. It is awesome. How did they fuck this up so bad?


----------



## Crasp

main roster gon' main roster.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

These TakeOver fallout episodes are always real nothing episodes unless you want to see video package versions of matches you watched just the other day. I must admit these versions of the matches were actually better than the genuine product this time around. Also, I thought I was finally free from those incredibly bland Cane Hill tracks but I guess not.

Talking points: 

– Ooooo Baszler said the W word... 

– That AoP promo was atrocious, what the fuck was that? AoP's facials and Ellering's acting??? Atrocious. 

– War Machine looked awesome in their run in but... War Raiders??? Is this a TNA meme?


----------



## RiverFenix

So War Machine becomes War Raiders because of Heavy Machinery? New name just sounds really clunky. But TBH I think these two bust.


----------



## Flair Shot

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So War Machine becomes War Raiders because of Heavy Machinery? New name just sounds really clunky. But TBH I think these two bust.


No because of that MMA fighter War Machine that nearly beat his girlfriend to death.


----------



## Oneiros

There are many thing named War Machine already. Apparently an MMA wrestler ^, the Marvel character, a movie, an AC/DC song... WWE has always liked to be different.


----------



## BehindYou

Always interesting when someone debuts where one of their selling point in the indies was size .

Look at Apollo Crews (who was billed at like 265 on the indies).

They have more going for them then that but it's just always an interesting transition when powerhouses come in and look tiny.


----------



## Pizzamorg

All reasons provided are valid for changing the name to some degree but couldn't they go with some better than... War Raiders? It just sounds like a War Machine knock off, yet they are the genuine article.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Not sure what to make of War 'Raiders', obviously early days but i wasn't massively impressed by them on first viewing. Hopefully they show their stuff though, i'm sure there's a reason they've came in with hype.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Not sure what to make of War 'Raiders', obviously early days but i wasn't massively impressed by them on first viewing. Hopefully they show their stuff though, i'm sure there's a reason they've came in with hype.


If you are interested in their indie work, I don't know much about them but I do know they had a good series of matches against the London Riots in PROGRESS and they had some good matches with GOD and Killer Elite Squad in New Japan last year.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Pizzamorg said:


> If you are interested in their indie work, I don't know much about them but I do know they had a good series of matches against the London Riots in PROGRESS and they had some good matches with GOD and Killer Elite Squad in New Japan last year.


Thanks for that. I think it's just cause i always have reservations about big men, considering most of them tend to struggle to impress in WWE these days (Strowman being the major recent exception). Just depends on what you like though i guess. Shall maybe have a look at their stuff if i get the chance.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Thanks for that. I think it's just cause i always have reservations about big men, considering most of them tend to struggle to impress in WWE these days (Strowman being the major recent exception). Just depends on what you like though i guess. Shall maybe have a look at their stuff if i get the chance.


I think it is especially bad in NXT because whereas on the indies they always had a special feel about them, meaty tag teams with deceptive athleticism are pretty common on NXT and even specific gimmick characters like SANITY's Killian Dane are very similar to what they brought to the table, which makes them feel a little less special than they did on the indies but we'll have to see. Generally much more work is put into the NXT Tag Division than the so called Tag Team "Division" wastelands on the MR so I'll put my trust in them getting the absolute most amount of mileage out of them regardless.


----------



## Carter84

They are a good tag team and the name doesn't really matter, it's always happened .
Peace


----------



## RiverFenix

Flair Shot said:


> No because of that MMA fighter War Machine that nearly beat his girlfriend to death.


WWE owns the rights to the name though(Rhyno's nickname at one point that they trademarked), or at least did, because Jon Koppenhaver had to legally change his name to War Machine because of wwe challenging the use if the nickname for him on UFC programming. 

I don't think Koppenhaver's crime under the name is reason at all really.


----------



## ellthom

War Raiders? Ohhh thats gonna take some getting used to

I always thought War Machine had more punch more hardcore behind the name. But War Raiders? That screams jobbers to me. It would be like Motorhead was renamed to Enginehead or Megadeth be renamed to Megasleep. Doesn't quite have the same punch does it?

I usually am not bothered about name changes, there have been many I have seemed fine with. But this one? Yea we'll see how it goes. I think they should have just drooped the War part, if they wanted to rename them then just call the Raiders or something.


----------



## MC

War Machine are really average as a tag team and they don't captivate me at all. I hope they do better in WWE


----------



## Pizzamorg

ellthom said:


> War Raiders? Ohhh thats gonna take some getting used to
> 
> I always thought War Machine had more punch more hardcore behind the name. But War Raiders? That screams jobbers to me. It would be like Motorhead was renamed to Enginehead or Megadeth be renamed to Megasleep. Doesn't quite have the same punch does it?
> 
> I usually am not bothered about name changes, there have been many I have seemed fine with. But this one? Yea we'll see how it goes. I think they should have just drooped the War part, if they wanted to rename them then just call the Raiders or something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not too keen on War Raiders, but whatcha gonna do? :hogan


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

They were gonna be jobbers anyway imo. Might as well make it official with that terrible name :mj4

As far as "War Machine" goes - nobody AND I MEAN NOOOOOOBODY remembers or gives a single solitary piece of donkey shit about the MMA fighter who beat up his girlfriend. NOOOOOOOBODY even remembers that.

Marvel has a major movie character named WAR MACHINE. MARVEL. Has a MAJOR character in its MOVIES called WAR MACHINE. WAR MACHINE is a COMMON PHRASE. It's a common phrase. You'll hear it on the news, in books, in video games. It's like saying if Fedor Emelienenko kills his girlfriend, people will stop using the word "Emperor". It just doesn't work like that. Stop saying that's the reason or that's even a good reason

Fuck. That makes me irrationally angry


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

War Machine was an extremely average tag team on the indies, they rarely impressed. Hanson can be OK with some of his highflying and Rowe has some decent strikes but nothing great or even that good I'd say. Extremely lackluster tag title runs in ROH.


----------



## SAMCRO

War Raiders is such a dumb name, War Bringers would have sounded better and more bad ass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ready for tonght's episode. :mark


----------



## RiverFenix

War Raiders a better or worse name than Authors of Pain? 

Regardless they look like LARPers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pleased to see they had the Bruno graphic at the beginning. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

JOHNNY WRESTLING IS BACK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ricochet and War Raiders impressing tonight. roud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lars trying to be a super junior.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NXT has been GREAT again tonight.

:trips8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lars impressed me tonight. He may look like a _Hills Have Eyes_ extra but he def. can go in that ring. Much netter than your 80's musclemen who sucked in ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Johnny tapping Cien out!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986770570325798912
:mark:

So glad Johnny gets to stay in NXT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Really liked NXT tonight. Haven't watched a full episode in a long while and this was pretty good. Really can't complain.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This all that matters 










The ******** 1/4 Gawd Adam Cole v. Big match Oney :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid show this week:

The Gargano promo was nice. It was nice for him to finally acknowledges the Ciampa monkey is off his back, though I doubt it stays like that for long. Probably overused the "Johnny Wrestling" line but for what it was, a fine babyface promo. And yes, I did audibly "awe" at the Johnny/Candice fluff, lol.

Ricochet might have the cool entrance in all of wrestling now. The match itself was a nice showcase for Ricochet. Aichner continues to impress in the enhancement roll.

The War Raiders squash was a lot of fun. If you've seen their work outside of WWE this basically their greatest hits in 3 minutes but their tag team offense and even their solo offense is really good. Still not sure if they're faces or heels yet though.






I remember the first time I saw Kona Reeves I thought "I don't know why, but I feel like you've got a future." Well, it seems like he's getting the chance to show it now. I don't know if this gimmick will work or if it will flop but I'm intrigued. Hopefully he can pull a Velveteen Dream and shock the world with his work.

BTW, am I the only one who thinks he looks like NJPW's Hiromu Takahashi with that look.

Dain vs. Sullivan was a solid big man brawl with little feats of strength and athleticism mixed some weapons. My favorite spot was Lars catching Dain for the Divine, only to lose him and Dain to hit the Divine through the table.

I'll give Kyle O'Reilly credit, his little antics in and out of the ring are starting to grow on me.

Candice vs. Zelina was a fairly basic match designed to put over Candice (and Johnny) with Andrade and Zelina on the way out. I like the Gargano's being an on screen thing, but Candice does have to make her own name eventually. She's still apart of the Ciampa feud, but once that has run it's course she needs to be a player in the NXT Women's Division.

And gotta say, that belt looks pretty good on Black.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

^ first thing I thought about Kona was that he looked like Hiromu. Second thing I thought was he's got big big potential. He is very memeable and ain't no asset better than that in pop culture today


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Just saw the Ricochet promo from tonight's show and it was awesome that he mentioned Rollins and he got the biggest pop of the people he mentioned. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Good show overall tonight

Johnny's promo was good, he is a very likeable guy and he is developing a connection with the crowd

Ricochet/Aichner was fine, although it would have been better if it would have had a couple more minutes. Ricochet is already over.

Shayna segment was ok, but it made me realize that they really need to start pushing women, the locker room was full of nobodies and jobbers. It's pretty clear that Dakota will be the next challenger and it's an intriguing story, she could become a big babyface if they play their cards right.

Dain/Sullivan was a fine match, but I expected better tbh, it lacked something. Sullivan going for Black soon I imagine.

War Raiders squash was that, a squash. they are a fun big man tag team.

Not sure what to think about hawaiian Okada Kona Reeves

Zelina/Candice was just a match, nothing remarkable, just a send off for El Idolo y La Muñeca. Black accepting the challenge at the end was kinda weird if I am honest.

Also, this is just me, but I got a little emotional when I saw the intro and realize Iconic is no longer there :mj2. It truly was the end of an era for me.


----------



## Pizzamorg

A great episode of NXT this week. With a stacked episode full of a massive injection of new talent, it felt like the start of a whole new season of NXT, and they started it with a bang. 

I like how LeRae said she didn't want to be defined by her marriage to Gargano yet she has become his shadow in NXT. Still, an incredible promo by Gargano and I am hype for what he and Black can do for the title. Talking about that main event, Vega should stick as a manager. I am so glad it was only a matter of seconds before they started focusing on the shenans as yeeeesh.

Ricochet's theme song is awful. Generic jobber music intro'd with a horrendously low-quality vocal sample. I was surprised by how competitive his match was against Aichner who is usually used as a jobber in NXT. 

I am still not sure about how I feel about the whole "War Raiders" thing, and their entrance was a bit naff but hey... The Metro Brothers are back to job out to the next big tag team. They made the Raiders look real good. I hope though that the Raiders get a better run than the Street Profits did. 

Proud of Lorcan being the first challenger for the North American Title, I hope he gets to have a proper match and isn't just made to job out. 

Also some side notes, what the fuck did they do to Kona Reeves? Dakota Kai still getting those low key showcases. I didn't need that Pornhub POV Lars Sullivan promo. Oh, and the No DQ match was pretty bad with the one interesting point being that they let Dain wrestle with that bloody face.


----------



## RiverFenix

War Raiders have pretty kick ass entrance music. Seem more like metal heads rocking out though with their throwing up the horns. Looked good in the squash match, though that's the point. They're not as big as AoP or Dain/Wolfe - which could be an issue for them down the line, but crowd seemed to dig them already. I feel better about their chances than I did last week - though mostly because of their entrance. Seems to be a certain redundancy in the wwe tag ranks with Ascension, Bludgeon Brothers, AoP, Sanity, War Raiders, Good Brothers and even The BAR given their look at least. War Raiders are the only one of those in NXT though, so that's in their favor. Join the Raid! 

I dug the Shayna vid - she was solid in it and came off well. I would have done without the Dakota Kai bit, but understand that was likely the point to set up Baszler's first feud. 

Dain vs Sullivan was very good. I like how Dain basically throws the chair shots - just a little different than how others do it. Loved the visual of Sullivan laid out under the broken in half while Drake checked on Dain. Lars needs a better finisher still. It doesn't look all that impressive when hit on smaller guys and he can't do it on bigger guys all that well. I mean I guess the Chokeslam is accepted as legit even when hit on guys like Big Show or Henry and they jump inches and then that a flat back bump. Right person won of course. With McIntyre, Dain, AoP all leaving to the main roster a lot of size has been taken from NXT. It will be interesting to see who is brought on to television to replace it. Babatunde is working regularly at house shows, Matha is another. Brennan Williams is bigger than one expects. Dijak is tall as well, as is Bononi, but neither are the "monster" type. So there is options. 

I like my factions with four for nostalgia purposes I guess, so I dig Roddy in _Undisputed_. Roddy does seem like the the "trying to be cool dad" but also feels like Dean Malenko while in the Radicalz. (KOR as Benoit, Cole as Eddie and Fish as Saturn?).

Zelina Vega - Oh my. Loved the timing of the initial interference and how Johnny was intercepted at going at Almas when Candice was dumped out of the ring and then beat up in front of him by Vega. Candice runs the ropes really awkwardly - it's like she thinks every step and doesn't hit them all that much. Didn't Johnny mention Black in his first promo to open the show? Why did he act like the challenge was a big surprise in the post match mic work? 

Overall really enjoyable show.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Decentish episode this week...

Gargano delivered the perfect babyface promo to kick things off, such a likeable guy to get behind, he really is NXT's version of Daniel Bryan.

Wish Ricochet and Aichner got more time, decent match for what we got though. 

Nothing much to say about the War Raiders, I've seen them have some decent matches on the indy circuit, looking forward to seeing more of them.

Sullivan vs Dain was incredibly meh, I really expected more action. Some basic chair spots, a basic table spot and that was it. I prefer Sullivan and Dain in this kind of environment though, they seem to work better when weapons are involved.

Candice vs Zelina was a nice fun short match, good bit of storytelling shown. Gargano calling out Black for his next chapter, Black looks badass with the belt.

Finally the little backstage packages served their purpose, not sure what to make of that Kona Reeves promo package though, he looks like a shit version of Velveteen.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Great NXT episode. Love that Gargano is back. It's really nice to have a face that everyone actually likes and actually gets a payoff for everything that they've been through. And Props to them for having Candace beat Zelina finally ending the saga. Can't wait for Gargano to Face Alister. 

Lars and Killian were awesome. I really think Lars is gonna be something. 

Ricochet in action great to see, and also War Raiders seem like they'll be a good team as well. 

And The Shayna segment was good too. And can't wait to see Roderick and Pete Dunn face off.

All in all great NXT Episode.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ******** 1/4 Gawd Adam Cole v. Big match Oney :mark:


OMG. That match is going to be sick as hell too. Can't wait for it.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Glad they are finally giving Kona Reeves an opportunity with a proper debut. Wonder if he'll have Dan Matha with him like he did on house shows.


----------



## Piers

Can't wait for Lio's comeback to get some Emma heat


----------



## mrdiamond77

Good show this week, but I am already looking forward to Cole vs Lorcan.


----------



## MC

Seen the preview, this show looks meh. 

Sad days when an Adam Cole match will be the best part of the show. Then again ONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

8 1/4 Star Cole v. Big Match Oney :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The best WWE-owned brand is back on tonight.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989172339689639936


----------



## Jordo

Is it on at 1aM GMT?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Was hoping for a longer more competitive match but it further pushed The Era and Cole as the ultimate chickensh*t, so I'm OK.


----------



## MC

Meh match. Underwhelming to say the least. Then again considering one of the wrestlers, it's not very surprising. Kyle O'Reilly throwing up the x sign was the best part of the match :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC 16 said:


> Meh match. Underwhelming to say the least. *Then again considering one of the wrestlers, it's not very surprising.* Kyle O'Reilly throwing up the x sign was the best part of the match :lmao


Still trying too hard :lmao


----------



## MC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Still trying too hard :lmao


:lauren 

Saying an unnderwhelming wrestler has underwhelming match = Trying to hard? Cool (Y)


If you disagree with me, fine but this is a poor way to challenge someone's opinion.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC 16 said:


> :lauren
> 
> Saying an unnderwhelming wrestler has underwhelming match = Trying to hard? Cool (Y)


Reaching at every chance you get to state he's "underwhelming" = Yes (Y)









Especially on that match :lmao


----------



## MC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Reaching at every chance you get to state he's "underwhelming" = Yes (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Especially on that match* :lmao


That's my view on the match, sorry if you disagree.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989294920249753600


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ciampa gonna wind up getting his ass beaten by Gargano again at June Takeover.

:bjpenn


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC 16 said:


> That's my view on the match, sorry if you disagree.


If the match was presented to be more of an actual competitive match, rather than a 5 minute angle than I would at least hear some merit to what you said. But the match was presented to sell Cole's injuries and push him as a chickensh*t. 

That's my view and all I have to say, simple.


----------



## MC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If the match was presented to be more of an actual competitive match, rather than a 5 minute angle than I would at least hear some merit to what you said. But the match was presented to sell Cole's injuries and push him as a chickensh*t.
> 
> That's my view.


I completely understood what they did. But that mixed with my expectations of an Oney match made me underwhelmed by the whole thing. :shrug

Not a huge deal really.


----------



## Mordecay

The Undisputed Era promo was fine, but honestly Cole should be doing almost all the talk for the group, the rest are ok and Roddy still sucks on the mic.

I am gonna say I expected more from that Cole/Lorcan match, it was too short and had too much bullshit to be considered good, it was ok. Cole selling was on point at least.

Heavy Machinery vs Sabatelli and Moss was a match designed for 2 angles: HM challenging the War Raiders and the split between Tino and Riddick, nothing else.

Several promos highlightning the women of NXT. Besides Kairi, Nikki and Bianca I can't take the rest seriously, hell, Aaliyah has been a jobber for 3 years. I imagine they will start the Bianca super push soon since she got her own video package.

The Dakota/Shayna segment was cool, best part of the show imo. That feud is already a thousand times better than the Ember/Shayna ever was, Dakota is someone you can actually root for.

Another Johnny/Tomasso brawl, I don't know, after the unsanctioned match this didn't feel just as good, still cool though.

Black/Young was decent, but since Sanity is going up to the main roster it didn't feel important. Black :buried Sanity by himself it didn't feel all that good tbh.


----------



## Jedah

Pretty good episode from top to bottom tonight.

- Undisputed's promo progressed their arc and Roddy did some of his best work. This is what an "anti-authority" storyline should look like. Match afterward was OK but the highlight was about the cohesiveness of the unit.

- Dakota Kai and Shayna Baszler did a great segment. The bullied and bully stood out clearly. Really good stuff.

- Tommaso Ciampa with that attack.

- And what can I say? Black looks damn good with that title. Carries himself like a champ. Him destroying Sanity by himself was a good way to put him over on their way out, particularly his finisher.

- Even the weakest part of the episode, the tag team match, delivered. War Raiders get their first feud. Moss and Sabbatelli weren't out there with no purpose, though neither of them will stand out on their own in this environment with this roster.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- The Undisputed Era's promo was good but as @Mordecay said, Cole should be doing all the talk. It was clear he was levels above the rest in the little that he said, much more confidence and conviction when he speaks.

- I wish Cole v. Oney was meant to be a competitive match rather than an angle so to speak. Cole sold his injuries perfectly and came out looking like the ultimate chickensh*t which he is and does so well.

- Didn't care about the tag match.

- Shayna/Dakota was cool and I'm looking forward to seeing more of them.

- Didn't care for the Johnny/Tomasso segment, if they're gonna enter the title match and make it a triple threat then ughhh. Just have an "I quit" match or something and get them over with, tired of seeing them honestly.

- Black/Young was ok I guess? Eric Young's work hasn't been impressive in NXT at all, so it's good he's getting the call up. Super Aleister popped up after the match though :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Outside of the big angle, kind of a meh show overall. So I'll just stick to the 2 things that stuck for me.

#1: The Johnny Gargano Angle

A nice continuation of their rivalry after a few weeks off from it. The tape Ciampa wore over his eye after he got that shiner in New Orleans was a nice touch to make Ciampa look as evil as possible. I like how they took their time with the stretcher scene, selling the beatdown. And the closing shot of Ciampa on top of the truck was great.

#2: Dakota Kai

She stuck out because while they were running vignettes for all the other women ready to go after Shayna, Dakota was the one person who didn't want anything to do with her. She is straight up traumatized by Shayna.

And you can look at that in 1 of 2 ways. You can say that makes her look weak. But you can also that makes her different, and the allows for a story all her own to be told. Because when the moment comes where Dakota finally stands up for herself, it will be a big deal. And I wouldn't pull that trigger until Takeover Chicago in June.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Gargano/Ciampa segment was really well done and I think the best segment of the night, really. Gargano/Ciampa have really great chemistry and they'll have another great match (probably not another 5 star match, though). But if anyone can do it, it's 10 star Johnny.


----------



## SAMCRO

Sucks we didn't get an actual competitive wrestling match between Cole and Lorcan, i hope we get one down the road at some point cause that match would be fucking awesome.

So happy to see Dakota getting a big storyline with Shayna, i'd love to see her get some kind of upset and win the womens title, i know it probably wont happen and all we'll get is some moment where Dakota stands up to her and gets the upperhand and loses in a valiant effort, but either way this is great for Dakota getting the spotlight like this.

I really hope that was the end of Moss and Sabatelli this time, i just don't see anything in either of them, just bland generic muscular caws. 

As for the tag match between Street Profits and TM61 next week i'm not a fan of it, cause neither team really needs another loss right now, both of them recently lost in the Dusty Classic and both need to gain some momentum back.

Not sure why Gargano/Ciampa is still going on, their unsanctioned match should have been the end of it, it was the blow off to a year long build. I mean this pretty much means Ciampa is getting the win this time, i don't see them having him lose to Gargano back to back, and i dunno it just feels wrong that Gargano loses the feud, cause i don't see them having a 3rd match it would be way too much.

Black vs EY was pretty good, felt really fucking random though, guess it was some small kind of sendoff for them having a main event match with the NXT champion before going to SDL.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If Adam Cole is in NXT till 2019 (which I predict he will be) he's gonna have a f*cking huge face turn.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:lol Love Ciampa wearing the Johnny Wrestling shirt like a deranged fan from a Lifetime movie stalking his hero and wanting to kill him.

Cole and Lorcan didn’t have much chemistry but Cole sold his rib injury really well. 

I don’t want Moss and Sabatelli to split already. They never even got a push really. 

Unexpectly awesome match from Black and Young. Black continues to impress me and and EY was awesome as usual.


----------



## Pizzamorg

A weird episode of NXT this week in that everything of substance happened during the bookends with the area in the middle being almost wholly skippable. 

Speaking firstly of the opening promo and title match, Roddy is gonna get betrayed by Undisputed so hard, int he? I will say that I like that they even addressed the nonsensical nature of his heel turn at TakeOver, even if Roddy's explanation made about as much sense as the turn did during that match. Talking about the North American Championship match itself, this match was just kinda boring as far as I am concerned, I really don't care for bitch heels anyway but the fact that Cole is rammed down our throats in NXT yet is always portrayed like such a bitch in the ring makes it especially insufferable. 

Talking about the closing bookend, I was wondering why they were overshadowing the first-ever North American Championship match by having an NXT Title match on the same show. (Well, they managed to bury themselves with that NA match as it was just so dull but that is beside the point). So I should have probably seen it coming when Ciampa jumped Gargano meaning the match never actually started. Not really sure how I feel about this, I suppose by real-world logic this makes sense, but by wrestling logic, Ciampa lost so definitively at TakeOver, where do we go now? What I will say is the beat down by Ciampa was excellent, and the crowd reactions were great. 

It is just a shame the stuff that followed was such a clusterfuck, why did SANITY get involved? They are nothing to do with this and not even a part of NXT anymore? Why did they tack on a disconnected wrestling match when the beatdown was a much better hook to close with? Why did Black beat the entirety of Sanity????


----------



## Genking48

Sorry but Cole is the most underwhelming guy in Undisputed era, well maybe him and O'Reilly. Fans overrate both of them them immensely. 

Fish = Better look, more charisma, better talker
Roddy = Better in-ring.

What do Cole/O'Reilly bring to the stable, maybe O'Reilly bring the memes/funny gif moments or something? :shrug


----------



## SAMCRO

So Bobby Fish is perfectly fine with Roddy all of a sudden being the tag champions with Kyle? Cause Bobby was carrying the belt around while he was hurt, but ever since Takeover Roddy has been carrying it around.


----------



## Not Lying

Can someone remind me why Ciampa and Gargano started feuding in the first place? What was the reason Ciampa turned?


----------



## MC

The Definition of Technician said:


> Can someone remind me why Ciampa and Gargano started feuding in the first place? What was the reason Ciampa turned?


The generic "You held me back/better than you" reason.




Genking48 said:


> _*Sorry but Cole is the most underwhelming guy in Undisputed era, well maybe him and O'Reilly. Fans overrate both of them them immensely. *_
> 
> Fish = Better look, more charisma, better talker
> Roddy = Better in-ring.
> 
> What do Cole/O'Reilly bring to the stable, maybe O'Reilly bring the memes/funny gif moments or something? :shrug


*Gasp* You can't speak badly about the god himself. Cole is a GOAT, agree with everything people say now :armfold


----------



## Pizzamorg

SAMCRO said:


> So Bobby Fish is perfectly fine with Roddy all of a sudden being the tag champions with Kyle? Cause Bobby was carrying the belt around while he was hurt, but ever since Takeover Roddy has been carrying it around.


Yeah it’s weird. But it’s also exactly why I think they’ll betray Roddy as soon as Fish is healthy. The only thing that makes sense for me with this is Roddy is just legitimately a little slow and Undisputed are just taking advantage of that fact for the time being as they are one man down. Why not, Strong has no one to blame but himself. 



The Definition of Technician said:


> Can someone remind me why Ciampa and Gargano started feuding in the first place? What was the reason Ciampa turned?


Wasn’t Ciampa just positioned as that Overly Girlfriend meme and it just escalated from there? That’s the main reason why I think the feud is so overrated, with so much history and chemistry they could have done so much more with this in my eyes.


----------



## Not Lying

MC 16 said:


> The generic "You held me back/better than you" reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gasp* You can't speak badly about the god himself. Cole is a GOAT, agree with everything people say now :armfold





Pizzamorg said:


> Yeah it’s weird. But it’s also exactly why I think they’ll betray Roddy as soon as Fish is healthy. The only thing that makes sense for me with this is Roddy is just legitimately a little slow and Undisputed are just taking advantage of that fact for the time being as they are one man down. Why not, Strong has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t Ciampa just positioned as that Overly Girlfriend meme and it just escalated from there? That’s the main reason why I think the feud is so overrated, with so much history and chemistry they could have done so much more with this in my eyes.



Cool thansk for reminding. I did think it was something else, the feud is so personal and bitter on an Edge/Matt Hardy level...but the thing is I feel they just started the feud for a weak reason, it escalated so much, and now we are where we are now.. it’s a great feud, but could have had more substance


----------



## DirectorsCut

I thought Ciampa started feuding with Gargano because Ciampa was jealous the NXT Universe and Gargano immediately forgot about him once he got injured and were speculating on who would replace him in DIY. In response to being disregarded, Ciampa decided to reject NXT and Gargano, before they could outright dismiss him first. It's actually a pretty unique reason and more nuanced than the "you were holding me back troupe".


----------



## MC

DirectorsCut said:


> I thought Ciampa started feuding with Gargano because Ciampa was jealous the NXT Universe and Gargano immediately forgot about him once he got injured and were speculating on who would replace him in DIY. In response to being disregarded, Ciampa decided to reject NXT and Gargano, before they could outright dismiss him first. It's actually a pretty unique reason and more nuanced than the "you were holding me back troupe".


Except he turned on him before he took time off for the injury.


----------



## Death Rider

Cole is the only one of the Undisputed era i care about tbh. All of them are good in the ring though cole imo is the weakness but other then cole all are average at best on the mic. Cole is a bit overhyped at times but he definitely has charisma. Also keep strong a heel. He is a lot better as heel from what i seen in progress. 



MC 16 said:


> DirectorsCut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Ciampa started feuding with Gargano because Ciampa was jealous the NXT Universe and Gargano immediately forgot about him once he got injured and were speculating on who would replace him in DIY. In response to being disregarded, Ciampa decided to reject NXT and Gargano, before they could outright dismiss him first. It's actually a pretty unique reason and more nuanced than the "you were holding me back troupe".
> 
> 
> 
> Except he turned on him before he took time of for the injury.
Click to expand...

You are both right. He turned because the crowd were talking about who would replace him when people heard he was injured aka before the turn. So he took out johnny wanting to make sure we did not forget him.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Roy Mustang said:


> Cole is the only one of the Undisputed era i care about tbh. All of them are good in the ring though cole imo is the weakness but other then cole all are average at best on the mic. Cole is a bit overhyped at times but he definitely has charisma. Also keep strong a heel. He is a lot better as heel from what i seen in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> You are both right. He turned because the crowd were talking about who would replace him when people heard he was injured aka before the turn. So he took out johnny wanting to make sure we did not forget him.


This. At the point when Ciampa turned he was already injured and fans had started forgetting about him as Ciampa was poised to be out for months. Throughout the turn, Ciampa has been knocking Gargano down and returned during the moment when Gargano had finally regained his footing only to knock him down once again. Ciampa's heel turn is centered around his insecurities and the way NXT timed things out has been well done.


----------



## MC

Roy Mustang said:


> Cole is the only one of the Undisputed era i care about tbh. All of them are good in the ring though cole imo is the weakness but other then cole all are average at best on the mic. Cole is a bit overhyped at times but he definitely has charisma. Also keep strong a heel. He is a lot better as heel from what i seen in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> You are both right. He turned because the crowd were talking about who would replace him when people heard he was injured aka before the turn. So he took out johnny wanting to make sure we did not forget him.


Pretty sure he got injured in the match itself, not before. They even showed it in the video package.


----------



## sailord

MC 16 said:


> Pretty sure he got injured in the match itself, not before. They even showed it in the video package.


he got injured during a live event before the takeover match. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865375861134020608


----------



## RiverFenix

Ciampa knew he'd be out with an injury and believed that Gargano would easily move on without him and become the big star while Ciampa would be left behind while he recovered. So he struck first to make sure neither happened - that Gargano would go on without him and become a star and that fans woudln't simply forget him. 

Basically he wasn't going to be the Marty Janetty to Gargano's HBK. Without saying as much because Janetty is sensitive about that being used in angles.

Regarding Fish being okay with Roddy carrying around his title now - I assume it was a case of either he does or the team is stripped. With Cole winning NA championship he'd want to focus on that title, meaning KOR couldn't defend the tags enough without finding a new partner. Zero doubt KOR and Fish plan to turn on Roddy the moment Fish is cleared to wrestle again.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mixture of an episode this week...

Really can't decide whether I like Undisputed Era or not, they always come across as four small chicken shit heel geeks. Strong's reasons for turning were weak in my opinion, something I'm really struggling to get behind. I'm starting to think that Adam Cole would be best off on his own, he's the best of the lot in terms of mic work and charisma, what do O'Reilly, Fish and Strong bring? Cole could easily be a chicken shit heel and winning dirty on his own. In terms of the match with Lorcan I thought it was ok, nice psychology shown throughout.

When are Heavy Machinery getting released? Otis Dozovic is terrible.

Good effort shown with the women this week, Dakota getting the airtime she deserves :mark: such an easy story to get behind, Dakota will make a great babyface going forward. Loved the video packages showcasing the Women's division.

Tomasso Ciampa!!! I for one is still loving this feud, the storytelling is incredible. Ciampa has become fully obsessed, wearing Gargano's t-shirt and the face tape was a great touch. This storyline feels real, the beatdown was great and that shot at the end of Ciampa waving was quality. 

Main event was Sanity's send off, nothing much to say on it. Wouldn't say Sanity got squashed by Black, it was a case of putting over Black's finisher. It wasn't like when Dain single handily squashed Undisputed Era, that was well and truly bad booking.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Mugging of Cena said:


> :lol Love Ciampa wearing the Johnny Wrestling shirt like a deranged fan from a Lifetime movie stalking his hero and wanting to kill him.


Almost like a psycho killer


----------



## Death Rider

MC 16 said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cole is the only one of the Undisputed era i care about tbh. All of them are good in the ring though cole imo is the weakness but other then cole all are average at best on the mic. Cole is a bit overhyped at times but he definitely has charisma. Also keep strong a heel. He is a lot better as heel from what i seen in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> You are both right. He turned because the crowd were talking about who would replace him when people heard he was injured aka before the turn. So he took out johnny wanting to make sure we did not forget him.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure he got injured in the match itself, not before. They even showed it in the video package.
Click to expand...

Nah he got injured at a live event a few days before the show. The injury was said to happen in the match to help the story


----------



## MC

Roy Mustang said:


> Nah he got injured at a live event a few days before the show. The injury was said to happen in the match to help the story


Fair enough then


----------



## Mugging of Cena

FaceTime Heel said:


> Almost like a psycho killer


I see what you did there


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Genking48 said:


> Sorry but Cole is the most underwhelming guy in Undisputed era, well maybe him and O'Reilly. Fans overrate both of them them immensely.
> 
> Fish = Better look, more charisma, better talker
> Roddy = Better in-ring.
> 
> What do Cole/O'Reilly bring to the stable, maybe O'Reilly bring the memes/funny gif moments or something? :shrug


If Bobby was more charismatic, I'd think the fans would care about him the most in the group not the least don't you think? He also had the weakest promo of all the era last night. I get it if you like Bobby more or whatnot, I think he's talented it's pretty clear who's the most charismatic and best promo in the Era and that's Cole.

As far as what Cole brings, he brings what you praised Bobby for. Cole is clearly the best talker out of the bunch, he's the reason anyone gives a ratass about the Undisputed Era honestly (you know, charsima !!) he's the leader of course and he can more than hold his own in the ring, he's so good at the little things his facial expressions are on point not to even mention how well he sells injuries.

Kyle himself is a great wrestler who can be oddly charismatic at times.



MC 16 said:


> Cole is a GOAT,


You're learning, good job bud (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989602680799608832


----------



## gl83

Wasn't Kairi Sane suppose to have been in action this week with Lacey Evans cheapshotting her post-match or did it get cut?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I'm mad we didn't get a legit Competitive Match Between Cole/Lorcan Would've been a sick ass match. But as it stands it was good and Further Cemented UE as a force in NXT.

Now with the Tag Match I guess this means that Sabatelli/Moss are done as a Tag Team? Kinda hope they stay together because I honestly don't see either of them going anywhere as singles competitors. 

Dakota Kai/Shayna Bazler segment really did it's job...Make me feel for Dakota. And I also liked that they highlighted the women of NXT as those are pretty much the ones we're gonna be seeing alot of in the near future. We got a decent group IMO.

The Johnny/Ciampa beatdown was done so well. And Alister Black looked like a fucking Stud coming out and facing Sanity head on. I wasn't sold on him as champ but I'm now a believer. He's gonna be a great champ.


----------



## Piers

I hope they don't screw up with Sanity on Smackdown 

Vanessa Borne being showcased with Candice and Lacey :mark: I hope she improves quickly and gets a push

Holy fuck Ciampa is amazing. He legit looked like a super villain, standing on the truck at the end with that black band on his eye


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Why is Dakota Kai suddenly a coward?


----------



## december_blue

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I hope they don't screw up with Sanity on Smackdown
> 
> *Vanessa Borne being showcased with Candice and Lacey* :mark: *I hope she improves quickly and gets a push*
> 
> Holy fuck Ciampa is amazing. He legit looked like a super villain, standing on the truck at the end with that black band on his eye


Same! The fact that she was included in those video packages makes me hopeful that her time is coming.


----------



## TD Stinger

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why is Dakota Kai suddenly a coward?


Seems like she has PTSD after what Shayna did to her the 1st time they were in the ring together.










And pretty much every interaction they've had since then has involved Dakota backing away or cowering in fear of Shayna.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why is Dakota Kai suddenly a coward?


Yes, I don't like the way this is going either.


----------



## gl83

TD Stinger said:


> Seems like she has PTSD after what Shayna did to her the 1st time they were in the ring together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pretty much every interaction they've had since then has involved Dakota backing away or cowering in fear of Shayna.


Then after her first match back from injury, Shayna comes out and looks to do it again(only to be thwarted by Ember Moon). So, Dakota is right to be terrified of Shayna since she knows first-hand what Shayna is capable of and knows she has no problem injuring people. 


Dakota is an "underdog", so this is part of her journey that she has to overcome. Her journey will be her finally overcoming her fear of Shayna, putting that trauma and her past behind her and finally lash out at her and take her to her limits, if not be the one to topple and end Shayna's title reign. Much like Sami Zayn's journey was him finally winning the NXT title without sacrificing his integrity. Or like Bayley, who's journey was finally winning the big one against Sasha Banks and showing off the killer instinct and viciousness in the rematch to retain it. Or Daniel Bryan, who had to jump through hoops and overcome everything the Authority threw at him to finally claim the WWE title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just watching last week's Ciampa beatdown of Gargano while I wait for tonight's episode.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Decent show that furthered some things I guess.

- I don't have any memory of Shazza McKenzie. Apparently she wrestled for Shimmer on the indies and the like. She looked okay I suppose against Kairi, although I wonder when Kairi will get some direction.

- I still don't know, but somebody tell me, WHAT EXACTLY IS LACEY'S GIMMICK?! I guess she's an okay heel, I'm indifferent on her.

- Candice's promo. Poor Candice :mj2 (she was real great btw).

- Street Profits vs TM61 was a match, Ford has a really nice hot tag, and the surprise heel win by TM61 is interesting. Maybe some kind of desperation storyline? 

- Oh shit, Heavy Machinery and War Raiders (Machine) should be a fun HOSS tag. 

- Ciampa/Ohno should RULE.

- I legit remember nothing about Kona Reeves. First off, his theme SUCKS, its just really bad dubstep electronic crap. The Hawaiian drop is a terrible name for a finisher, which is basically a reverse samoan drop. I'm not a fan right now, but we'll see how he is within a few months. 

- Vanessa's overacting, ugh. I like Dakota, but this whole segment was meh.

- Candice and Bianca (who needs a better more unique theme) was a decent little match. The military press was nice, but I kinda wanted this to keep going.

- Mendoza/EC3 should be fun next week too.

- Dunne/Strong was a great main event, but the interference was kind of expected. I guess a 6 man is in the near future with Burch/Lorcan/Dunne and Undisputed Era.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Maybe it's just me, but Kona Reeves reminds me of the Rock, at least through his eyes. I could somewhat see a young Rock in his face.

Main event was good. Bianca is freaking strong. Tag match with TM61 and Street Profits was pretty good with a nice heel tctic by TM61. Looking forward to Ohno/Ciampa and War Raider v Heavy Machinery. As a whole, the show was pretty good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gee whiz. That Candice Larae/Bianca match looked like it was wrestled in slow motion. Brutal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991848733468835840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991844929574879233
Couple of backstage interviews.


----------



## TD Stinger

Kind of a Ho-Hum episode but it certainly had some talking points.

The Sane match was just a pure squash to make people remember she is a threat. And the stuff with Lacey is really just filler for her until probably around Brookly time where she will probably challenge Shayna.

I've said before that eventually Candice will need to establish herself away from Johnny. But in the confines of this story with Ciampa, she played her role great here. Showing that Ciampa hasn't just effected Johnny's life, but those closest to him as well.

TM61 vs. Street Profits was decent while it lasted. I'm intrigued by a heel turn for TM61. I mean it makes sense that they would become desperate considering past failures and injuries. I just haven't seen enough of them to be convinced they can do a proper heel run. Time will tell.

War Raiders. Heavy Machinery sounds like a fun big man tag match.

They've got some work to do with Kona Reeves. The only thing to his character that he displayed was screaming "I'm the Finest!" over and over again. Couple that with a rather generic moveset and not the best debut. I'll give it over time. Hell, I didn't see much in Velveteen Dream when I first saw him. But at least he had a great finisher.

Again, I really like the effort they're putting into Dakota Kai right now with her character.

LeRae vs. Belair was kind of slow but had some cool stuff in it. That Military Press by Belair was really cool to see. Still don't like that finisher though. And the story of LeRae being distracted was some nice story telling as well.

Strong vs. Dunne was a really good main event before the inevitable DQ finish. They had a match a couple months ago that didn't have a whole lot of heat to it. Now with Roddy as a heel and storyline between the two, the match felt that much bigger.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Liked what Kona Reeves gave in his redebut.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Kona Reeves will be a star


----------



## Pizzamorg

I thought it was a bit of a nothing episode of NXT this week so here are a few stray thoughts: 

- Why did they reintroduce Reeves against a jobber with more charisma than he has? I mean not that that is hard, but this was just weird... Either way, Reeves gets the win but doesn't convince anyone that he isn't fucking awful. 

- Kassius Ohno wrestling for PROGRESS, using the w-word and is that a Suzuki shirt? Dude don't give a shit. Ciampa vs Ohno though? I am game.

- No idea what the fuck NXT is doing with TM61, but it is awful and a waste. 

- I thoroughly enjoyed Candice LeRea's promo. I skimmed her match against Belair though, that finish Belair uses is awful.

- Dakota Kai remains the most prominent female face on NXT for some reason as she is never actually doing anything. 

Then the Main Event, Dunne and Strong's match the other month was a bit of a dud, and now we know why because they were clearly saving it all for this match. When I saw there were only about ten minutes of the episode left and I saw Cole and O'Reilly come out with Strong I just thought we'd get a nothing shenan filled seg. Instead, we basically got a full match, Undpisuted didn't let Dunne get his pin, but it wasn't like they fucked the match in any way they just let Dunne and Strong work and tell a good story. I get that Lorcan and Burch have personal stakes in this, but it is weird they are saving Dunne rather than his actual BSS partners. Side note, is that scar above Dunne's eye from 'Mania week last year when that guy on the indies busted Dunne open?


----------



## Crasp

Yup Bianca's finisher is still shit.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Kona Reeves is the GOAT


----------



## Genking48

Kona Reeves feels like the Hawaiian Bo Dallas.


----------



## Not Lying

no offence but Kona Reeves is hella ugly ..


----------



## ellthom

A TM-61 heel turn may be a good thing, I mean I love those guys but they been bland as hell as faces. Maybe a slow turn for them might be something good.

Kona Reeves wasnt really that impressive, but the good thing about him that I liked is his mannerisms, Mauro Ranallo mentioned that his inspirations were The Rock, and it shows. So with that I am looking forward to some promos from him. I am certainly reserving judgement on him until I see how far he can go. 

Bianca' getting the win was fine. I am more in her corner than Candice I am afraid, I like Candice but there are like 6 other women I want to see more than her. But I have no issue with her as wrestler. but I wish they would separate Candice from Gargano and be her own women, and not 'the wife of Gargano's' which seems to be her gimmick right now.

Also Bianca's dead lift was impressive. I really want Nxt to really start pushing this woman now, or at least giving her more of a story on the roster, she has been lurking around for a while now.

I also prefer Roderick more aggressive side as a heel, I mean he always had quite hard hitting looking move set anyway so it kind of works more for him as a heel. Really starting to get into the Undisputed Era as a stable now. They are causing a lot of chaos which is always pretty good 

Overall a fine episode I would say, not a great one, but it's there to further story lines and it did just that.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

Dr. Middy said:


> - I still don't know, but somebody tell me, WHAT EXACTLY IS LACEY'S GIMMICK?! I guess she's an okay heel, I'm indifferent on her.


1940's world war 2 Southern Belle Pin up girl with a transatlantic accent (Transatlantic accent is a fictional accent used in many old Hollywood films)

If you remember the WWE Diva Cherry, Lacey's gimmick is like a heel version of that but a much more older era. Since Cherry is 1950's and Lacey is 1940's.


----------



## Reil

What flawlessstuff said, but also she has some slight twinges of racism in her gimmick. It used to be more pronounced, but they toned it down. I know when she first actually debuted on NXT TV with the gimmick, she called Kairi an undesirable, Dakota a filthy aussie (she's from NZ), and Ember a "black thing".

Now its just xenophobia.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Bianca Belair is great, I think best homegrown girl they've got right now. New theme not really grown on me though.

If TM61 are turning heel, fine. It was hinted on a promo a few weeks back. They have been bland so far. On the face team side who are serious challengers for UE? Street Profits... Heavy Machinery?? Unless they're going to really push Burch & Lorcan.


----------



## zrc

The women's division is literally three women. The rest are disposable.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Thought NXT covered a lot this week in terms of Women's division and Men's midcard...

Basic squash for Kairi, was only about a minute but Shazza McKenzie looked as bad as Eva Marie in there :lol Really not a fan of Lacey Evans but I admit that she's made some improvement, her entrance and gimmick is terrible though and I just can't look past that.

A much needed heel turn from TM61, this is a make or break move for them.

"I'm NXT's finest" I think we got the message Kona. This guy though is going to be a right annoying slimeball, nothing much to go on from that match but I did enjoy his aggression.

Candice LeRae was fantastic in this episode, the acting in her promo before her match was brilliant. As for her match with Bianca I really liked th story they showed, more great acting from Candice, while Bianca Belair continues to impress me. Bianca Belair is the future of Women's Wrestling, you can sense it already, she has the look, she has the presence, she has the skill. That bench press move was absolutely ridiculous, she could do with a new finisher though, that's the only negative I have for her, she'll only get better though, scary potential.

Solid 10 mins for Dunne and Strong, they don't do bad matches. Interference was always going to happen, said it last week but Undisputed Era as a whole I'm really starting to find them boring, it's Adam Cole and three guys, I love O'Reilly and Strong as in ring performers but outside of that I can't warm to them, they don't do enough for me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

What i love about Dunne’s ringwork is that he never ‘just lies there’ - when he is in a lock, or rest hold or just on the mat - he keeps on throwing little jabs at his opponent, or twists an ear or nose - he is ‘always busy’ - i love that - it gives a more natural fight feel.

The guy is really good - easily one of my favs now


----------



## Not Lying

zrc said:


> The women's division is literally three women. The rest are disposable.


Shayna, Kairi & Candice?

Dakota? Bianca? Lacey?


I think there's good enough talent tbh..


----------



## Piers

Anyone else found the Kairi match really soft ? Her strikes were weak except her finisher.

Bianca going over Candice ? Really ?
Wait I shouldn't be surprised, HHH has a thing for manly women. 

Kona Reeves was... just there I guess. When you compare his gimmick with EC3's, realistically, they're the same. And his finisher sucks ass.

TM-61 turning heel might be a good move, they're definitely lacking in the personality department.

Kassius is jobbing to Ciampa soon, good move.

Great main event as expected.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Flawlessstuff said:


> 1940's world war 2 Southern Belle Pin up girl with a transatlantic accent (Transatlantic accent is a fictional accent used in many old Hollywood films)
> 
> If you remember the WWE Diva Cherry, Lacey's gimmick is like a heel version of that but a much more older era. Since Cherry is 1950's and Lacey is 1940's.


I suppose, but the marine mom stuff wasn't that long ago either. It seems kinda convoluted in all honesty.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

zrc said:


> The women's division is literally three women. The rest are disposable.


Hopefully when MYC comes round they will sign up some talents, last year I feel they missed out on Toni Storm, Piper Niven and the big German lady (Jazzy?). Every time the draft comes round we bemoan how weak its going to leave the Woman's division but they always seem restock the pond and go again. Surely there comes a point soon where the flow of traffic to main roster is slowed unless a lot of releases are made. 

I don't know what it is about Laceys gimmick that irritates me so much, I think it's the oversized buttons on her outfits.

Agree with earlier comments about Kona Reeves, when he does that slo-mo look to camera it looks very "Rock" like.


----------



## BehindYou

If the plan is to use Nikki Cross in the title picture, put her on TV already. 

And here the hell is Rhea Ripley??


----------



## TD Stinger

BehindYou said:


> If the plan is to use Nikki Cross in the title picture, put her on TV already.
> 
> * And here the hell is Rhea Ripley*??


:mj2

One day, she will return.


----------



## Reil

If I recall, Jazzy had her contract offer pulled due to a neck problem. Piper/Viper and Toni both declined to sign at the time. Dunno about Toni now, but STARDOM is currently trying to get her to sign an extension with them (much to the dismay of every STARDOM fan ever). 

I figure we'll see some big names again this year in the MYC 2. WWE sent a talent scout to Supercard of Honor during Wrestlemania weekend specifically to see Mayu Iwatani wrestle. So I would be shocked if she wasn't at least invited to participate in the MYC. Same goes for Io Shirai. But if Io gets invited and passes medicals, I'm almost 100% certain she's winning the entire thing and signing a contract as that's her end goal right now.


----------



## BehindYou

TD Stinger said:


> :mj2
> 
> One day, she will return.


 She has palpable charisma. Her entrance at the MYC was actually an amazing debut.


----------



## TD Stinger

BehindYou said:


> She has palpable charisma. Her entrance at the MYC was actually an amazing debut.


She's tall. She's hot. She radiates a natural charisma. She's got strength. She's got strikes. She's a great project. I have to remind myself she's still just 21. And even in the MYC, she was a little rough around the edges. So as long as she doesn't have a toxic attitude or anything, she'll get her run eventually.

I assume we'll see her again the MYC 2.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I didn't know where to post this but his fans might want to check it out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992207219927273475


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn that jobber in the Kairi Sane match was green as all hell, looked that was her first match or something, she was pretty hot though.

Not sure what to make of Kona Reeves, his in ring presence didn't really fit with the vignettes that have been playing, cause in the vignettes he looked like some goofy egotistical laid back pretty boy gimmick with wavy hair, but in his match he was just a generic angry aggressive wrestler and his hair was all wet and tied back. I dunno i felt like he was a completely different person from what we saw in the vignettes, its like he had to constantly keep saying "I'm Kona Reeves and i'm the finest!" to remind everyone it was him in the vignettes.

If he wants to match the vignettes he needs to come out with his hair dry and wavy smiling like a goof. Coming out looking pissed with his hair all wet and tied back is just him before the gimmick i feel like.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992082575014408192
Derrick Bateman has come a long way. roud


----------



## SAMCRO

THE MAN said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992082575014408192
> Derrick Bateman has come a long way. roud


TNA is WWE's true developmental brand, WWE fires them and they go to TNA to develop and then WWE resigns them.


----------



## zrc

BehindYou said:


> If the plan is to use Nikki Cross in the title picture, put her on TV already.
> 
> And here the hell is Rhea Ripley??


Currently losing to Reina Gonzalez at NXT live events.


----------



## Mon Joxley

SAMCRO said:


> Damn that jobber in the Kairi Sane match was green as all hell, looked that was her first match or something, she was pretty hot though.


Believe it or not she's been wrestling for 10 years.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mon Joxley said:


> Believe it or not she's been wrestling for 10 years.


What? Lol seriously? She looked like a deer in the headlights out there. Well not too surprising Velvet Sky has also wrestled for over a decade and is really bad in the ring.


----------



## zrc

The Definition of Technician said:


> Shayna, Kairi & Candice?
> 
> Dakota? Bianca? Lacey?
> 
> 
> I think there's good enough talent tbh..


Kairi, Shayna and Dakota. 

Candice hasn't won a match since signing and is bogged down with the Garganos wife crap. 

Bianca and Lacey show up once in a while like Liv, Aliyah. before them. Unless they get more time, then yes they're also disposable. Nikki is probably getting repackaged, because she's done jackshit since her program with Asuka ended.


----------



## validreasoning

Candice beat Zelina Vega just the other week



The Definition of Technician said:


> Shayna, Kairi & Candice?
> 
> Dakota? Bianca? Lacey?
> 
> 
> I think there's good enough talent tbh..


It's the strongest women's division in nxt for a long time. Any of those five could potentially be women's champion after baszler.

Cross should move to SD with the rest of sanity given division already has enough people getting a focus.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Give My thoughts on NXT.

Loved that Lacey Evans came out after the Kairi squash. I really think she should be a face honestly. 

TM61 Heel Turn? I like them but they haven't been the most exciting team in the world so if they're turning heel it'd be welcomed..Just to see them do something new. 

Cadace/Bianca match was good. Candace is playing her role well.

Not too crazy about this Kona Reeves guy.

I like EC3 but his theme song is HORRIBLE Like the worst wrestling theme I've ever heard in my life. Good Lord.


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah they had to turn TM61 heel, cause with babyface teams like Street Profits, Heavy Machinery and War Raiders who are all really over, TM61 are really bland in comparison and have no chance of being more over than any of them. 

They'll do much better as heels, cause as the old saying goes its easier to get the crowd to hate you than it is to get them to like you, plus they kinda look like arrogant douchebags, so i see them doing much better as heels.


----------



## Mordecay

Decent episode of NXT

I liked the Ricochet/Dream promo exchange, never heard Ricochet cutting a long promo before, but he didn't really seemed out of place. Dream was his usual self, not much to it

War Raiders basically squashing Heavy Machinery, I didn't liked that, I know they have to build momentum but still, couldn't feed them a couple of jobbers instead.

Dakota vs Vanessa was a match. Dakota seems skinnier and more fragile and honestly not a big fan of the dark hair, I think a light tone would be better suited for her babyface character. The exchange with Shayna was pretty good.

Mendoza vs EC3 was a showcase match for EC3 and he didn't showed much tbh. Haven't seen his TNA run, but he seems he is a bit like The Miz, ok wrestler but great character. Special mention to Cathy Kelley interviewing him post match :zayn3

Ciampa vs Ohno was good, just a fight. Ciampa has to be the best heel in wrestling at this moment, he is just so despicable and having no music, that's cool. I wish he had a better finisher though, the Project Ciampa lung blower is better than that modified neckbreaker he used.


----------



## MC

Thought the show was average for the most part till the main event which was good because Ohno's matches are almost always excellent.


----------



## Jedah

Gotta say, I was expecting more from that Ohno/Ciampa match, but the character work was great and Ciampa continues to show that he's the best heel in the company if not the business right now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Thoughts on this weeks's show:

Ricochet was kind of drowning on the mic until he had Dream to play off of, though good on him for interacting with the crowd mocking him for not wearing socks. And once Dream got in there, they had a nice back and forth. Got me even more interested in their eventual match.

You can tell the crowd was tired by the time they got to EC3's squash. Then again, he's not the guy who will light the world on fire in the ring. His strengths are on the mic, which was displayed after the match.

I loved the simplicity of Lorcan and Burch's conversation with Dunne. "Hey, you're an asshole, but we need to fight together." Pete nods, and that's it.

I'm glad Dakota got to showcase her true moveset here and she looked great. I liker her finisher, but it also looks like something that can be fucked up easily.

The post match stuff was very well done. Shayna just screams arrogant heel champion and this hold she has own Dakota is a story that is very well told so far. Even the post match interview in the back played well into this. Though the inclusion of Nikki (and yes, I have read the spoilers) is, uh, interesting. To say the least.

War Raiders vs. Heavy Machinery was a decent big man squash but again, you can tell the crowd is tapped out by this point.

Ciampa vs. Ohno was a good main event that showcased how much of an asshole Ciampa is and how much fighting spirit Ohno has.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Excellent back and forth by Dream and Ricochet. Great pairing for a feud! :mark:

Dakota Kai is so fun to watch and Vanessa Borne might be the hottest chick in WWE. Also the payoff when Dakota finally confronts Shayna will be awesome. 

Ciampa looks like a mangy coyote that escaped a bear trap. Fuck you Ciampa :cuss:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Undisputed Era v. One Two Pete next week :mark:


----------



## Piers

I hope EC3 doesn't start singing his theme song every week

It looks dorky.

Good thing he changed his lame ass finisher though. Always loved the TKO


----------



## SAMCRO

Um so Ciampa's new finisher is Curtis Axel's old finisher? Not really liking it, hopefully it was just a one time thing cause Ohno's too big to get up for the powerbomb lungblower .


----------



## Pizzamorg

This week's NXT thoughts: 

– That opening segment was awful, so awkward and overlong and I hate Ricochet's theme. Dream's reaction to it says everything. 

– I am sorta... half sold on EC3. I have heard a lot about how limited he is in the ring, and his in-ring debut was incredibly mediocre, not bad, just really bland. They sorta got around this though with EC3 talking about his precision in the ring in his also incredibly scripted sounding post-match promo. If he is all about efficiency, it gives him an excuse not to fly around the ring like the Macho Man. They did something similar with Roode in NXT too, and when it eventually clicked, I really enjoyed how they got around his in-ring limitations by having him wrestle like he just stepped straight out of the 80s which fed into his overall gimmick and made sense. 

– Did this episode feature Lorcan speaking for the first time ever? Weirdly in a segment where Dunne didn't even speak. Did Lorcan call Dunne a piece of garbage here and Dunne just agreed? 

– I might be in love with Dakota Kai. The match she had with Borne (Born? I dunno how you spell it, I don't care either) though was rubbish. But that mostly seems to be because Borne is rubbish, she was atrocious in the MYC. The threaded through story though between Kai and Baszler though might be the most compelling the NXT Women's Division has been for years. 

– I've never really cared for Heavy Machinery, but I watched their match this week just for War Mac-... Raiders. I know, I know... but seriously, War Raiders? Such a shit name. The match was pretty awful though, it was over before it began, a glorified squash of Machinery by the Raiders. 

– That main event though was excellent. Ciampa with the inverse Sammartino entrance, Sammartino would enter with no music just people chanting his name, and now Ciampa enters with no music other than the chorus of boos and bile volleyed by the audience. He just feels so completely realised, everything he does in the ring and out of it feeds into his character while Ohno was probably better used than he has ever been since returning to NXT. It is a shame Ohno basically lost clean after he dominated so much of the match but it is all about getting as much heat on Ciampa as possible it seems, and it certainly works.


----------



## MC

People actually liked the opening promo? I thought it was awful. It took them 15 minutes to say something that could've been 5. Dream's strengths is his charisma, not his promos clearly.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

My thoughts: 

I love Ricochet's entrance, music and wrestling ability but not his promos. He sounds like a guy that isn't use to talking on the mic. The same with Dream. I'm new to NXT and of the little I've seen of Dream he seems very charismatic and usually that translate to the mic but not here. He's young and he'll get better but right now he is a little green. Also did he slip when he turned around? He did do a good job of playing off by sliding under the bottom rope if he did.

I like EC3. I didn't at first but he's growing on me. Decent match. I like that it wasn't a complete squash and he was good in the interview afterwards. 

Dakota and Vanessa's match was ok and was only there to advance the storyline with Baszler. I'm glad they went with Baszler showing Kai what she's going to do to her by doing it to Vanessa in front of her. The look in Baszlers eyes was awesome. The backstage segment was good too except for Nikki randomly being there.

Heavy Machinery seem like a fun team and the crowd like them. They had been building a feud between them and War Raiders for a few weeks and their first match is a squash? Whats the end game with that? Either way I didn't see the match because I took a piss and it was over by the time I got back. Oh well.

I thought it was funny when Lorcan called Dunne a piece of garbage and he just agreed with it. Other than that the segment was whatever.

The main event was awesome. I love that Ciampa comes out to no music and all you hear are boos. I like my heels as savages and that is exactly what Ciampa is. The trash talking, the heavy hitting. I'm glad that Ohno sold it well but also didn't hold back and got a bit savage too. It made it feel personal. Having the black-eye helps sell his character but I would like to see that black bandage he had on during the Gargano beat down come back. I think it made him look more bad ass. 

The writing and production of NXT is far superior to the main shows. I hope if/when Trips takes over he can bring that style up to the main roster. Right now everything seems like its a mess with little direction. NXT is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC 16 said:


> People actually liked the opening promo? I thought it was awful. It took them 15 minutes to say something that could've been 5. Dream's strengths is his charisma, not his promos clearly.


I do agree that it started dragging, seemed like they were killing time with basically saying nothing. I didn't hate it though.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Really good episode this week I thought...

Mixed views on the Ricochet/Dream segment but I really enjoyed it. I thought Ricochet would suck on mic but he spoke better than I thought he would. Velveteen has to work his magic to make this feud compelling and I thought he did a good job here, he is such a natural on the mic, can't believe some are complaining about his mic work in this thread, anyway...some of the words he used like calling Ricochet "Babe" fits perfectly with his character, he is so good at telling a story through expression. Thought Ricochet winking at him as Velveteen went to slide out of the ring was a nice touch.

EC3, only if his Wrestling ability matched his charisma. The guy is excellent in so many ways but when it come to performing he is bang average, there is no context to his Wrestling, few flashy moves here and there and that's about it. He needs the kind of match that allows a compelling story to be told, then we'll really see whether he cuts it or not.

This Shayna/Dakota storyline is getting really good. I may sound bias but I have to say Dakota might just be one of the best sellers in Wrestling today, she sells offense like a star and her mannerisms tell a story. Shayna's character work keeps getting better and better in my opinion, I'm actually starting to become a fan. Hello Nikki it's been a while...I'll say no more as I was the one who made the spoiler thread 

Thank god War Raiders practically squashed Heavy Machinery. One thing I dislike about War Raiders though is their hand signal during their entrance and after winning a match. It looks like a cheap knock off of too sweet and it's already annoying me.

That main event proved exactly why NXT is the best weekly WWE show. Tommaso Ciampa is fucking incredible, he is the best character in the entire WWE right now and I'm being serious. From his entrance to his character work to how he performs in the ring, the guy is perfection. Match overall was really good, unsurprisingly hard hitting, nice use of storytelling here and there by both working each other's eyes and Ciampa beating Ohno down afterwards gains even more heat.

Finally we need to start appreciating the fan who sits in the corner with the white t-shirt on, fanning himself in front of Velveteen and aggressively shouting "You suck" at Ciampa, every week he cracks me up :lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Lmao what are you guys talking about, that was a great promo from Velveteen Dream. Best promo I've seen on any WWE show in awhile. Oh but Drew McIntyre had the best promo ever on RAW? Your opinions suck

Oh and Ricochet was very solid himself. I'm utterly baffled as to what I'm reading

This feud is great already 

unkout


----------



## SAMCRO

Alright_Mate said:


> Really good episode this week I thought...
> 
> Mixed views on the Ricochet/Dream segment but I really enjoyed it. I thought Ricochet would suck on mic but he spoke better than I thought he would. Velveteen has to work his magic to make this feud compelling and I thought he did a good job here, he is such a natural on the mic, can't believe some are complaining about his mic work in this thread, anyway...some of the words he used like calling Ricochet "Babe" fits perfectly with his character, he is so good at telling a story through expression. Thought Ricochet winking at him as Velveteen went to slide out of the ring was a nice touch.
> 
> EC3, only if his Wrestling ability matched his charisma. The guy is excellent in so many ways but when it come to performing he is bang average, there is no context to his Wrestling, few flashy moves here and there and that's about it. He needs the kind of match that allows a compelling story to be told, then we'll really see whether he cuts it or not.
> 
> This Shayna/Dakota storyline is getting really good. I may sound bias but I have to say Dakota might just be one of the best sellers in Wrestling today, she sells offense like a star and her mannerisms tell a story. Shayna's character work keeps getting better and better in my opinion, I'm actually starting to become a fan. Hello Nikki it's been a while...I'll say no more as I was the one who made the spoiler thread
> 
> Thank god War Raiders practically squashed Heavy Machinery. One thing I dislike about War Raiders though is their hand single during their entrance and after winning a match. It looks like a cheap knock off of too sweet and it's already annoying me.
> 
> That main event proved exactly why NXT is the best weekly WWE show. Tommaso Ciampa is fucking incredible, he is the best character in the entire WWE right now and I'm being serious. From his entrance to his character work to how he performs in the ring, the guy is perfection. Match overall was really good, unsurprisingly hard hitting, nice use of storytelling here and there by both working each other's eyes and Ciampa beating Ohno down afterwards gains even more heat.
> 
> *Finally we need to start appreciating the fan who sits in the corner with the white t-shirt on, fanning himself in front of Velveteen and aggressively shouting "You suck" at Ciampa, every week he cracks me up :lol*


Yeah that cracked me up when Ciampa walked over there and he was aggressively yelling "YOU SUCK! I HATE YOU!". Dude is like a die hard its still real to me damn it fan hyped up on coke.


----------



## Sincere

The only thing I really liked about this week was War/Raiders vs. Heavy Machinery, and seeing more brilliance from Ciampa. 

The opening promo felt random and awkward. I didn't really see much point in it, and it didn't do anything for me.

I still don't really care about Shayna/Dakota. Granted, maybe I missed something with the build of this feud from earlier that would have helped me care, but I don't really get it and I'm kinda bored with it. Dakota seems like she's a carbon copy of Bayley in a lot of ways. Shayna's acting is still awkward to me. Dakota's acting isn't much better. I didn't really get why Shayna came out there and attacked Borne--seemed random and pointless. Why is the NXT women's champ attacking someone who just got pinned when they're feuding with the one who pinned them? And why is the NXT women's champ harassing someone who pisses herself every time she's in the same room? If she's feuding with Dakota, why didn't she just attack Dakota? The only thing that interested me about any of this was Nikki Cross making an appearance and laughing at the whole situation, which incidentally echoed my own sentiments about it. 

Doz suplexing Hanson was fucking crazy. 

Ciampa is just brilliant. This is how you heel for real.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Disliking that opening promo should be a bannable offense. If you didn't enjoy that, you don't get wrestling period.

Further hot takes...

EC3 is just it. Honestly, loved his promo. His match was fine. Nothing impressive about his moveset but he's fluid, if not quick, and he's got all that presence.

Dakota Kai, Vanessa Borne, Shayna Baszler, Nikki Cross... NXT Women's division is looking very strong. Post match segment wasn't necessary. They already did the whole thing in the ring. Should've kept them apart and just done the Nikki bit.

Heavy Machinery vs War Raiders... What was the point of this? Was that NXT saying "thanks Machinery but these are our hosses now?" But let's see where it goes. Could be some asymmetrical storytelling, something different and interesting. War Raiders still look like such dorks with that entrance. Honestly I liked this match tho. Really fun little match 

Ciampa and Hero were fine. Mostly a vehicle for Ciampa's character but for that reason it was captivating. Great match, one of the best I've seen this week. Ciampa is one of my current faves right now. And Ohno is quality as usual


----------



## Alright_Mate

Sincere said:


> I still don't really care about Shayna/Dakota. Granted, maybe I missed something with the build of this feud from earlier that would have helped me care, but I don't really get it and I'm kinda bored with it. Dakota seems like she's a carbon copy of Bayley in a lot of ways. Shayna's acting is still awkward to me. Dakota's acting isn't much better. I didn't really get why Shayna came out there and attacked Borne--seemed random and pointless. Why is the NXT women's champ attacking someone who just got pinned when they're feuding with the one who pinned them? And why is the NXT women's champ harassing someone who pisses herself every time she's in the same room? If she's feuding with Dakota, why didn't she just attack Dakota? The only thing that interested me about any of this was Nikki Cross making an appearance and laughing at the whole situation, which incidentally echoed my own sentiments about it.


hno

Someone's struggling to understand the concept of this storyline.

I agree Dakota in many ways is like Bayley in terms of being the loveable underdog. Shayna "Broke" Dakota's arm, Dakota now fears her, Shayna is tormenting and bullying her.

Shayna came out there and attacked Vanessa to prove a point, to put more fear into Dakota, this is what I'll do to you kinda thing.

Why is Shayna harassing Dakota? Pretty simple, she's portraying her bully character which she has shown since she first joined the roster. She sees Dakota as an easy target, that line in the backstage segment "Captain of team kick, go on kick me" says a lot.

You add Nikki Cross into the mix then it creates an even more interesting dynamic. Shayna has bullied everyone she has come in sight with, Nikki Cross is of course the opposite, she won't fear Shayna, in a matter of fact, Shayna will probably end up being more scared of her.


----------



## Sincere

Alright_Mate said:


> hno
> 
> Someone's struggling to understand the concept of this storyline.
> 
> I agree Dakota in many ways is like Bayley in terms of being the loveable underdog. Shayna "Broke" Dakota's arm, Dakota now fears her, Shayna is tormenting and bullying her.
> 
> Shayna came out there and attacked Vanessa to prove a point, to put more fear into Dakota, this is what I'll do to you kinda thing.
> 
> Why is Shayna harassing Dakota? Pretty simple, she's portraying her bully character which she has shown since she first joined the roster. She sees Dakota as an easy target, that line in the backstage segment "Captain of team kick, go on kick me" says a lot.


Seems more like they've struggled to make me interested in it. I understand it. Dakota has PTSD or whatever. I just don't care, and I don't understand why Shayna cares, meanwhile, Dakota looks like a chump. Chumps don't do a lot to inspire much interest or investment, generally speaking.

Shayna is tormenting and bullying her. Okay. Why? She already 'broke' her arm and makes the girl piss herself every week. She's already the champion. Why does she care? Why does she bother? Unless I'm missing something, it's inexplicable. Just because she's mean? So compelling... what a great story. I have zero fucks to give.

She attacked Vanessa instead of Dakota, who she's apparently tormenting and harassing and feuding with... to prove what point? Again, Dakota already pisses herself when she's even within the vicinity. She already 'broke' her arm. Attacking Vanessa to make Dakota more afraid than she already is makes no sense to me. Attacking Dakota would have at least made a bit more sense, but even that would just seem random and superfluous.

Okay, she's a bully to Dakota. That's been established. Why? That really hasn't been established... at least not adequately. 

I see this... story... then I look at Gargaon/Cimapa, and it's night and day. The latter actually makes sense to me. The former doesn't. The latter is well portrayed. The former is cheesily potrayed. The latter interests me. The former does not.

Maybe Nikki Cross will be able to add something compelling to it, because it needs the help rather desperately right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994623451901014016


----------



## SAMCRO

Sincere said:


> Seems more like they've struggled to make me interested in it. I understand it. Dakota has PTSD or whatever. I just don't care, and I don't understand why Shayna cares, meanwhile, Dakota looks like a chump. Chumps don't do a lot to inspire much interest or investment, generally speaking.
> 
> Shayna is tormenting and bullying her. Okay. Why? She already 'broke' her arm and makes the girl piss herself every week. She's already the champion. Why does she care? Why does she bother? Unless I'm missing something, it's inexplicable. Just because she's mean? So compelling... what a great story. I have zero fucks to give.
> 
> She attacked Vanessa instead of Dakota, who she's apparently tormenting and harassing and feuding with... to prove what point? Again, Dakota already pisses herself when she's even within the vicinity. She already 'broke' her arm. Attacking Vanessa to make Dakota more afraid than she already is makes no sense to me. Attacking Dakota would have at least made a bit more sense, but even that would just seem random and superfluous.
> 
> *Okay, she's a bully to Dakota. That's been established. Why? That really hasn't been established... at least not adequately.
> *
> I see this... story... then I look at Gargaon/Cimapa, and it's night and day. The latter actually makes sense to me. The former doesn't. The latter is well portrayed. The former is cheesily potrayed. The latter interests me. The former does not.
> 
> Maybe Nikki Cross will be able to add something compelling to it, because it needs the help rather desperately right now.


Cause she saw weakness and fear in her, shes an easy target for her to fuck with, its bullying 101. Shayna gets pleasure from watching Dakota piss herself in fear, its not that hard to figure out why shes bullying her. She choked out Vanessa Borne just to instill even more fear into her, she was watching Dakota the entire time grinning while seeing her scared shitless.

Why does anyone bully anyone? Theres never really a mysterious reason, they do it cause they can and they enjoy it.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Sincere said:


> Seems more like they've struggled to make me interested in it. I understand it. Dakota has PTSD or whatever. I just don't care, and I don't understand why Shayna cares, meanwhile, Dakota looks like a chump. Chumps don't do a lot to inspire much interest or investment, generally speaking.
> 
> Shayna is tormenting and bullying her. Okay. Why? She already 'broke' her arm and makes the girl piss herself every week. She's already the champion. Why does she care? Why does she bother? Unless I'm missing something, it's inexplicable. Just because she's mean? So compelling... what a great story. I have zero fucks to give.
> 
> She attacked Vanessa instead of Dakota, who she's apparently tormenting and harassing and feuding with... to prove what point? Again, Dakota already pisses herself when she's even within the vicinity. She already 'broke' her arm. Attacking Vanessa to make Dakota more afraid than she already is makes no sense to me. Attacking Dakota would have at least made a bit more sense, but even that would just seem random and superfluous.
> 
> Okay, she's a bully to Dakota. That's been established. Why? That really hasn't been established... at least not adequately.
> 
> I see this... story... then I look at Gargaon/Cimapa, and it's night and day. The latter actually makes sense to me. The former doesn't. The latter is well portrayed. The former is cheesily potrayed. The latter interests me. The former does not.
> 
> Maybe Nikki Cross will be able to add something compelling to it, because it needs the help rather desperately right now.


Do you not know how bullying works?

Why does Shayna care and bother? That's what bullies do, continue to torment, continue to pick on a weak target and she sees Dakota as just that, that's been Shayna's character as soon as she stepped through the door.

To prove what point? To prove that she'll do exactly the same to Dakota as she just did with Vanessa. What's so bad about Shayna attacking Vanessa instead? It was played out in a way where she knew full well Dakota wasn't going to react or help, Shayna is pushing for a reaction out of her, at some point Dakota will face her fear and react, that's where Nikki Cross comes in.

And why would Shayna attacking Dakota look random and superfluous?

I just guess you don't understand how bullying works or you just don't like that concept of storylines. This is how a bullying storyline should be portrayed instead of the shitty one we're getting on Raw with Nia and Alexa.

Keep posting your Becky gifs though, they're fun (Y)


----------



## Sincere

Alright_Mate said:


> Do you not know how bullying works?
> 
> Why does Shayna care and bother? That's what bullies do, continue to torment, continue to pick on a weak target and she sees Dakota as just that, that's been Shayna's character as soon as she stepped through the door.
> 
> To prove what point? To prove that she'll do exactly the same to Dakota as she just did with Vanessa. What's so bad about Shayna attacking Vanessa instead? It was played out in a way where she knew full well Dakota wasn't going to react or help, Shayna is pushing for a reaction out of her, at some point Dakota will face her fear and react, that's where Nikki Cross comes in.
> 
> And why would Shayna attacking Dakota look random and superfluous?
> 
> I just guess you don't understand how bullying works or you just don't like that concept of storylines. This is how a bullying storyline should be portrayed instead of the shitty one we're getting on Raw with Nia and Alexa.


Right. So, the underlying story here is as I described before, "Shayna is a mean bully." 



> Just because she's mean? So compelling... what a great story.


That's not compelling or interesting to me. That isn't a good story, and it doesn't do much to build particularly interesting characters, either. It lacks nuance. It lacks depth. 

Again, I'll draw a comparison to a parallel feud taking place in Gargano/Ciampa. Ciampa has an actual motivation behind his violence and behavior that goes beyond him merely being an asshole, or a bully. There's nuance and detail that is specific to their relationship with each other. "Look at me, I'm so mean" isn't the narrative, and if that were the sum depth of the story, it would suck, too. You couldn't swap Gargano or Ciampa out with some other random person and essentially tell the same story; it seems to me you could do this with Dakota or Shayna, and it wouldn't really make much difference, which is part of the problem. 

I just don't find it particularly interesting or well done. I don't know why that's evidently so difficult to understand. If you enjoy it, great. I find it rather boring. Not sure why my disinterest is such a debatable topic. You can defend your interest in the story by patronizing and implying I'm stupid if it makes you feel better about your own opinions, but you're not going to magically make me start thinking this story is a good one. The only ones who can do that are those involved at NXT.


You also seem to be missing the point behind the gripe about choking out Vanessa. The point isn't simply: "why Vanessa?" It's: "why Vanessa _*instead*_ of Dakota?" It makes no sense. And the fact that you--being intensely interested in defending this feud--can't seem to explain this is further evidence that it makes no sense. 

Dakota is right there. Shayna is supposed to be feuding with Dakota. As you explain it, she wants to terrorize and bully Dakota. Cherry on top, Dakota was in the middle of celebrating a victory--what a great opportunity to piss in her cheerios. So... Shayna goes out there and attacks Vanessa... instead of Dakota... to "show Dakota what she'll do to her." You may as well be trying to convince me that 2+2=5. If Dakota weren't standing right there, and/or Vanessa were like... Dakota's buddy or something, then maybe that would have made some semblance of sense, but alas...


----------



## Piers

SAMCRO said:


> Um so Ciampa's new finisher is Curtis Axel's old finisher?


A bit different from Axel's. Why do you say old BTW ? Has Curtis used something different afterwards ? I can't tell, I don't remember the last time he won a match.

I'm sure it's because of Ohno's weight. Ciampa used Project Ciampa recently on Gargano


----------



## SAMCRO

They Call Him Y2J said:


> A bit different from Axel's. Why do you say old BTW ? Has Curtis used something different afterwards ? I can't tell, I don't remember the last time he won a match.
> 
> I'm sure it's because of Ohno's weight. Ciampa used Project Ciampa recently on Gargano


Well i say old cause its been years since i've seen him hit it and win a match with it, so saying its old is accurate i guess.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Sincere said:


> I just don't find it particularly interesting or well done. I don't know why that's evidently so difficult to understand. If you enjoy it, great. I find it rather boring. Not sure why my disinterest is such a debatable topic. You can defend your interest in the story by patronizing and implying I'm stupid if it makes you feel better about your own opinions, but you're not going to magically make me start thinking this story is a good one. The only ones who can do that are those involved at NXT.


So you plaster your post with question marks yet you don't like when I and others answer to it and make it a debatable topic.

You said you was struggling to understand the storyline, so I gave you clear enough answers to try and help you understand the concept.

That's what a forum is designed for mate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994698717440757761


----------



## mrdiamond77

Not a bad episode this week. Quite enjoyed the EC3/Mendoza match and Ohno/Ciampa. Good to see Dakota in the ring again too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


This has a lot of potential and there should be some really good matches.


----------



## MC

Decent match, obviously a match designed for story development and the Lars angle but it's not without it's criticisms, for example the rather pointless arm work by Ricochet. Whatever though. Triple threat incoming hopefully.


The interactions between KOR and Danny Burch were fantastic. Loved the work they did, KOR doing the Inoki spot (going on his back and inviting the other guy in) was mark-out worthy. Would love a single's match between the two. Dunne did well, didn't do much but did what he did do well. Strong's bumping was great as well. Locran and Cole were passengers in the match. Very meh work when they did get in the ring. Overall decent 6-man tag.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The 6 man tag was great, gonna have to re-watch it to see what I would rate it but I really enjoyed what I saw. They HAVE to do an Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne match at Takeover, it's just a must.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

6 man main event tag, the Candace/Ciampa segment, and Ricochet/Dream segments were all fantastic tonight. Very good episode.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If Ciampa wins the street fight (and I'm think he will) he has to be the one to defeat Aleister Black, which leads to Gargano finally winning the NXT Title (which leads to Adam Cole winning the NXT Title )


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Dream isn’t just a titillating character, he’s actually a really solid wrestler at this point. 

Not sure what they are doing with Nikki Cross there. She’s like a life coach for Dakota Kai?

Undisputed Era come off as the rock stars of NXT. Loving this trio especially and Roddy’s selling was great in the main event.


----------



## Mordecay

Did anyone else felt like they are gonna make Candice betray Johnny? I don't know, since I read the spoilers I got that feeling


----------



## zrc

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If Ciampa wins the street fight (and I'm think he will) he has to be the one to defeat Aleister Black, which leads to Gargano finally winning the NXT Title (which leads to Adam Cole winning the NXT Title )


Sure, unless they blow the load on more Indy guys. They have a nack for putting it on newer guys (Nak, Joe, Roode, Drew)


----------



## Sincere

Man I was just waiting for Ciampa to clothesline Candice :lol Kinda disappointed he didn't retaliate. Would have gotten so much heat for it. Other than that still loving heel Ciampa. Wish we could see something this well done on the main roster.

6-man tag was crazy good. 

After seeing beast Lars and his intensity recently, I can't help but think Strowman could learn a thing or two from him.

I feel like half the main roster needs to watch this episode of NXT as a instructional video on how to sell the shit out of damage. The selling they do down in NXT has to account for a significant portion of the match quality we see there, and that level of selling as often absent in the main roster, which lessens the matches in a lot of cases.

I like Lacey Evans' look and gimmick, but since first seeing her, I haven't been able to get Balalaika from Black Lagoon out of my head when I see her, and now I see that potential in her every time she's on NXT. One gripe though... I can't stand naming simple strikes and having them be treated as finishers. Please stop doing this. It's bad.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. God damn Cathy Kelley looked fire this week. 

– Was Candice struggling not to corpse at points during that opening promo? I will say though that I actually quite enjoyed this segment. I could do less with the “Johnny Gargano’s wife… Candice LeRea” shit and obviously it would be better if WWE just booked things well in the first place, but at least they addressed that somewhere along the way Ciampa’s character motivations appear to have been lost. Him coming out to Gargano's music was a nice bonus too, after he wore Gargano's merch the other week.

– What the fuck was Kairi Sane doing after Evans ran off? 

– Black’s patchy cheeks give me hope for my own horrible beard game. 

– Last week’s promo was a bit of a clunker, but I can’t deny how intriguing Dream v Ricochet is on paper. In execution this was basically a non match, a few rest holds (albeit holds that fed into the story) before Sullivan caused a fuck finish. However the nuclear crowd and the glimpse of the chemistry between Dream and Ricochet has got me hyped regardless. Whether Dream and Ricochet become a team or they pick this match back up at the next TakeOver, I am excited for either. 

Then, the Main Event. When I saw that Burch and Lorcan titantron, knowing about Burch’s contract situation I was SO HYPE but the resulting match was disappointing. Didn’t Burch lift O’Reilly’s shoulders when he pinned him? I wonder if that will play into stories down the line, because surely that pin doesn’t count? That double team DDT looked fucking brutal though.


----------



## SAMCRO

Kona Reeves needs to get rid of the Ric Flair cosplay attire, i mean this dude even wearing his kneepads below his knees ffs, dude you're not Ric Flair, got the same style initials in the same places and everything. 

But it does seem like he took my advice from last week where i said he needs to come out with his hair dry and wavy grinning like he was in the promos, cause in his debut he came out with his hair wet and tied back looking serious and it didn't fit his character from the vignettes. So kudos dude for taking my advice.


----------



## Jedah

Great tease between Ricochet and Dream. Looking forward to their match even more now.

Solid six man tag with high speed offense. Not a lot of character work though besides Dunne, who is always good.

Lacey had her best match yet but she still has a long way to go. Why the fuck is her finisher a punch? fpalm Kairi still more over than most of the others.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jedah said:


> Great tease between Ricochet and Dream. Looking forward to their match even more now.
> 
> Solid six man tag with high speed offense. Not a lot of character work though besides Dunne, who is always good.
> 
> *Lacey had her best match yet but she still has a long way to go. Why the fuck is her finisher a punch?* fpalm Kairi still more over than most of the others.


I know wtf is that? And its not even a vicious punch it just looks like a punch anyone would throw in the middle of a match. Might as well make someones finisher a fucking chop.

Didn't she used to use the Dudebuster? Or am i thinking of another blonde? If it was her no idea why shes not using that and using a fucking basic punch.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just got round to watching, another mixture of an episode, good in parts, underwhelming in others...

Episode started off incredibly hot though with that Ciampa promo, wearing Gargano's t-shirt the other week now coming out to his entrance music, as Candice said in her promo he is obsessed with ruining their lives. Just small details like that is what's making Ciampa the best heel in WWE right now. Nice intense segment, they are really upping this feud to a more personal level. Thought Candice did a really good job on the mic again, props to her.

Onto Lacey Evans, I said the other week that I do see improvements when it comes to her ring work, her character work though is nothing special, the way she portrays herself is go away heat worthy. As for using a punch as her finisher, get the fuck outta here.

That short Aleister Black backstage promo really played a massive part in the Ricochet vs Dream match...

Now onto that match, unsurprisingly they really held back here; however you could tell very quickly that the chemistry between the pair is very good, some of the things they did, you put that together along with a whole lot more, then when they finally get round to facing each other properly, probably at Takeover then it could be something very entertaining and special. Lars jumping ahead in line and making a statement really got heat on him, not seen a Full Sail crowd react like that to him before; however this is a very underwhelming move.

Kona Reeves is fucking boring isn't he, "Finest" has already worn thin after two appearances. The only thing good about him is his aggression in the ring but his overall moveset is so bland.

Main event took a while to get going, majority was a lot of methodical beating down work by Undisputed Era on Danny Burch in particular. I have to say this was probably the best the Undisputed Era have looked as a team so far, Roddy and Kyle O'Reilly are just so good to watch. Things really picked up after the hot tag to Lorcan, you had a few sloppy moments but overall the last five or so mins were a fun watch, Oney Lorcan is a beast, they really should be doing more with him.

Finally Cathy Kelley is so damn sexy :yum:


----------



## Piers

Kona is a total flop so far 

It's weird hearing Ciampa's voice, I was expecting it to be deeper. His segment with Candice was pretty good although she's quite bad at promos

Wasn't that Brandi girl on Impact ? Is she signed full time ?


----------



## TD Stinger

Good Show I thought:

This was honestly the first I can remember Ciampa talking this much. Because most of time he just waved or said nothing, and the story was so good that's all they needed. Here, he was solid overall, especially playing off Candice. He doesn't allow there to be anything redeemable about him. And Candice played her part well. Just wish we could see Ciampa do something to her. It wouldn't be cheap heat as it fits the story and Candice made a career of getting beat up by men.

Lacey Evans probably had her best showing so far. I'd like to see them play up her athleticism more. The middle rope moonsault was impressive. But after that to end with a punch? Like, I'm all for simple finishers but a punch? Hell, even Big Show barely makes it work and his hands are huge. It doesn't work with Lacey, IMO.

So, it looks like Nikki will be Dakota's motivator or life coach. It could allow Dakota to break out of her shell and lead to some funny material. I'm on board.

Oh, Dream and Ricochet, how you tease me. They only had like 4 minutes in there but it has me salivating over what they could do in a full match on a Takeover. Lars getting involved was fine as it was done to get heat on him and add another layer to Ricochet and Dream.

I thought Reeves was better here than his debut. I don't know, I just liked his aggressiveness more. Plus Mendoza is pretty good in his own right so that made it better. They still got a lot of work to do though. At some point this gimmick needs to become more refined than just screaming "I'm the Finest."

And lastly the 6 Man Tag was awesome. Everything from Dunne getting his hands on Roddy, Dunne's facial expressions, Oney's hot tag, the trio of submissions, and all the other action in here. Plus the look on Dunne's face when Lorcan and Burch tried to celebrate with him, lol.


----------



## Dr. Middy

A terrific show for the most part!

-	God dammit you bald fucker, but he’s such tremendous prick. Candice cut a decent little promo herself, although some of the dialogue was ehhh. Still, really great opening segment that just continues the whole Gargano/Ciampa feud.
-	Brandi Lauren is cute, I don’t think I ever saw her before. 
-	Lacey looked actually pretty decent here, but her multiple gimmicks is annoying (you’re keeping the Marine mom for a HEEL?), and her random punch finish makes no sense after every move she did in the match looked better than that by miles. Weird.
-	Fired up babyface Kairi was awesome. 
-	Apprehensive and scared Dakota Kai is great (to me anyway), and Nikki getting involved is interesting.
-	Velveteen and Ricochet was a ton of fun, they gelled well and the crowd loved it. Then Lars came in and cleaned house, and actually got rightly booed for ruining what was a great match. This entire segment was awesome.
-	Raul Mendoza and Kona Reeves was solid, Reeves shows some decent personality in the ring, but I’m not sold on the character as a whole yet.
-	Heavy Machinery need to do backstage segments forever. Also, I LOVE Otis. 
-	Main event was top class! A classic 6-man that started with some good teamwork and heat by Undisputed Era, but all that changed with a tremendous hot tag by Lorcan that turned the match white hot, and extremely entertaining chaotic mess. Love Burch and Lorcan getting the win so they can challenge for the tag titles down the line, maybe even at a Takeover. Excellent **** level main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn good show and this was actually my favorite part:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997371381271617536
If there were an award for Heel of the Year, Ciampa surely would deserve it. :mark


----------



## MC

Not a good episode of NXT tonight. Pretty forgettable match with Heavy Machinery and TM-61. Otis looks like he is constipated all the time and he looks weird every time he walks. It's very distracting. That is the only thing that I took from this match. 


Did Lacey Evans beat Kairi with a punch? :lol I don't know what was worse the fact that it was a punch or it was the most shittiest looking punch I've ever seen. Does the PC not train striking? WTF was that punch? Honestly, it looked awful. Anyway, she beat Kairi clean with a punch fpalm.

The handicap match was decent up till they did the generic "turn on partner after he accidentally hit you" spot. It's so over used and it's the same thing every time. 

The last segment again was fine until they did they Candice is hurt spot. There is so many things wrong with that. One, she is a trained wrestler who has taken way, way worse than that. Hell, she has fought Garagno before and taken way worse from him :lol. Two, Gargano just landed on her, why does she need an ambulance. Dumb angle 


Not the best episode of NXT.


----------



## Jedah

I don't know. I liked tonight's show.

- Lars vs. Dream/Ricochet was just awesome. Put everyone over in the way it should. The endgame of all of this I'm sure is to basically build the Black Mass WWE's foremost guarantee of instant death. Lars will kick Black's ass for most of their inevitable match in Chicago but he'll get hit with the Black Mass and drop like a rock.

- Lacey seems to have improved, but putting her over Kairi was really stupid regardless. And why the hell is her finisher a punch? At least Kairi wasn't just randomly hit with it but still.

- Heavy Machinery seems to have gotten over quite a bit.

- Gargano/Ciampa got a good new twist with what happened with Candice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Very good show once again. Still, by far, the best brand WWE has to offer. I hope Johnny is back for good now. No more of these sub-plots with him being gone for weeks/months at a time due 'injury.'


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Officially have reached "don't give a f*ck" level for Gargano & Ciampa.


----------



## TD Stinger

Thoughts on this week's show:

Heavy Mahinery vs. TM61 was a solid little match to showcase that TM61 will now do anythng to win after all the set backs they've had.

Looking forward to Bianca's video. She's got a great athletic background and allowing us to know more about that will only allow us to appreciate her feats in the ring even more.

EC3's promo made me think 2 things. #1, he's really good at this. #2, there really is no room in NXT for him right now.

Sane vs. Evans was solid. I think Lacey is coming on nicely as a performer and Kair is a great babyface. But seriously, a punch is not a good finisher, or at least not for Lacey.

C'mon Oney! Get those tag titles. Also Roddy trying to fit in with those TUE promos is awkward as hell.

Oh Dream. You and Ricochet were so awesome together. The fist bump at the beginning. The constant double team maneuvers. The teamwork. And then one little mistake and it all goes up and smoke. Fun match overall. Continues Dream vs. Ricochet while making Lars look strong.

I like the turn of Johnny starting to go off the deep end. He comes out acting like he's ready to walk away with his wife only to become so consumed with anger by Tomasso he throws it all away just to challenge him. To the point where Candice has to come out with help to restrain Johnny. And finally Tomasso gets one line in and it causes Candice to get hurt in the process.

Although eventually Candice needs to establish herself on her own, she's played her role nicely in this feud.


----------



## SAMCRO

MC 16 said:


> Not a good episode of NXT tonight. Pretty forgettable match with Heavy Machinery and TM-61. *Otis looks like he is constipated all the time and he looks weird every time he walks*. It's very distracting. That is the only thing that I took from this match.
> 
> 
> Did Lacey Evans beat Kairi with a punch? :lol I don't know what was worse the fact that it was a punch or it was the most shittiest looking punch I've ever seen. Does the PC not train striking? WTF was that punch? Honestly, it looked awful. Anyway, she beat Kairi clean with a punch fpalm.
> 
> The handicap match was decent up till they did the generic "turn on partner after he accidentally hit you" spot. It's so over used and it's the same thing every time.
> 
> The last segment again was fine until they did they Candice is hurt spot. There is so many things wrong with that. One, she is a trained wrestler who has taken way, way worse than that. Hell, she has fought Garagno before and taken way worse from him :lol. Two, Gargano just landed on her, why does she need an ambulance. Dumb angle
> 
> 
> Not the best episode of NXT.


Yeah thats my problem with him too, he's just too over the top and cartoony with his facial expressions and mannerisms, its like he's trying to be a caricature of a big wild man wrestler from the 80's.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

That Gargano/Candice/Ciampa segment might be my favourite segment of the year so far, holy shit, that was so damn good.

The handicap match was very fun too, although i did expect the ending. Evans winning was a surprise, very smooth match between the two of them though. Fun tag opener too.

NXT's still on fire.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another mixture of an episode this week, not a great start but the episode got better as it went on...

TM-61 vs Heavy Machinery was unsurprisingly meh. TM-61 are definitely much better as heels though, the potential is there but the question now is, where do they fit? Meanwhile as every week passes, I dislike Otis Dozovic more and more, the guy is not funny, he is full on cringe.

You can tell they are putting a lot of effort into Bianca Belair ready for a monster push.

Lacey Evans vs Kairi Sane was actually a decent little match. For me that was Lacey's best in ring performance to date, nice psychology here and there along with good aggressiveness. She's changed her entrance theme but now she needs to change her gimmick and finisher, that punch looked impactful and it came outta nowhere; however she shouldn't use it as her finisher.

Pete Doon :lol that's the best thing Kyle O'Reilly has ever said. Undisputed Era vs Lorcan/Burch confirmed for Takeover then, give them ten minutes to stiffen the hell out of each other and the match will be awesome.

Lars vs Dream & Ricochet was super fun, loved the teamwork shown by Ricochet and Dream. Dream costing Ricochet fits with the story perfectly, you don't upstage the Dream. 

As for the Gargano/Ciampa feud I'm loving how personal this feud is getting, it's so simple and so natural. Some of the comments on here and elsewhere do make me laugh though, "I'm bored of this feud" etc... fans are hating Raw and Smackdown because storytelling is pretty much non exsistent. While on NXT some fans are over the Gargano vs Ciampa feud because it's gone on too long. What the hell do fans want :lol

Finally the Candice angle adds another layer to the story but I'm not sure it was needed. Some claiming she may turn heel at Takeover Chicago, if done right it may work but it's something I'd rather not see, accidentally costing Gargano the match in some way would be a better move.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

Wow, Kairi Sane lost to a straight right from Lacey Evans? Poor Sane, she is a great wrestler but really has been given nothing to work with since winning the MYC.

The Lars Sullivan handicap match was simplistic and it weren’t no wrestling clinic, but it was a lot of fun. Both Ricochet and Dream sold their hearts out for Sullivan, putting him over as an absolute monster but it was also pure cheap pop good times to see Dream and Ricochet work so well together. The crowd were nuclear for this too, God damn. Just a shame about the very obvious finish.

It is amazing on Baszler’s part that Dakota Kai, a veteran in this industry, can be upstaged by Baszler so utterly on the mic. While Baszler is lucky to have the creative pushing her strong all the way, she has taken to pro wrestling in the ring, on the mic and whatever lays between so incredibly fast and so incredibly well. I know they see Rousey as the star, but Baszler embarrasses her and a large quantity of the women in WWE, NXT or otherwise, despite most of them being veterans themselves. 

It isn’t nice LeRea got caught in the crossfire but I was really worried they were going to do an angle where she betrays Johnny and that would be so ass.


----------



## MC

Alright_Mate said:


> Another mixture of an episode this week, not a great start but the episode got better as it went on...
> 
> TM-61 vs Heavy Machinery was unsurprisingly meh. TM-61 are definitely much better as heels though, the potential is there but the question now is, where do they fit? Meanwhile as every week passes, I dislike Otis Dozovic more and more, the guy is not funny, he is full on cringe.
> 
> You can tell they are putting a lot of effort into Bianca Belair ready for a monster push.
> 
> Lacey Evans vs Kairi Sane was actually a decent little match. For me that was Lacey's best in ring performance to date, nice psychology here and there along with good aggressiveness. She's changed her entrance theme but now she needs to change her gimmick and finisher, that punch looked impactful and it came outta nowhere; however she shouldn't use it as her finisher.
> 
> Pete Doon :lol that's the best thing Kyle O'Reilly has ever said. Undisputed Era vs Lorcan/Burch confirmed for Takeover then, give them ten minutes to stiffen the hell out of each other and the match will be awesome.
> 
> Lars vs Dream & Ricochet was super fun, loved the teamwork shown by Ricochet and Dream. Dream costing Ricochet fits with the story perfectly, you don't upstage the Dream.
> *
> As for the Gargano/Ciampa feud I'm loving how personal this feud is getting, it's so simple and so natural. Some of the comments on here and elsewhere do make me laugh though, "I'm bored of this feud" etc... fans are hating Raw and Smackdown because storytelling is pretty much non exsistent. While on NXT some fans are over the Gargano vs Ciampa feud because it's gone on too long. What the hell do fans want :lol
> *
> Finally the Candice angle adds another layer to the story but I'm not sure it was needed. Some claiming she may turn heel at Takeover Chicago, if done right it may work but it's something I'd rather not see, accidentally costing Gargano the match in some way would be a better move.


It's called running its course. Gargano won the feud at TakeOver and yet they are continuing. Of course some people are going to be sick of it (I'm not btw, but I understand why people would be). And just because the main roster feuds rarely are any good, doesn't mean one good feud on NXT should last way longer than it should. Because that leads to people getting sick of it. Owens vs Zayn is a great example of this.


----------



## SAMCRO

Baszler's voice just sounds so nerdy and kid like, it doesn't match her look or presence at all, she just has the voice of a nerdy 13 year old boy when she talks. I don't know how much she can change her voice but she really should work on sounding more menacing like lowering her voice or doing something different with it.


----------



## Itssoeasy

Ciampa is absolutely brilliant as a heel. Imagine him in the old territories ? I'd love to have seen him.


----------



## Alright_Mate

MC 16 said:


> It's called running its course. Gargano won the feud at TakeOver and yet they are continuing. Of course some people are going to be sick of it (I'm not btw, but I understand why people would be). And just because the main roster feuds rarely are any good, doesn't mean one good feud on NXT should last way longer than it should. Because that leads to people getting sick of it. Owens vs Zayn is a great example of this.


Well it started a year ago but when you think about it, Ciampa hasn't been back that long, four months worth of proper feuding, what's so bad about that? All started in Chicago last year, a year later they face each other in the same arena, it fits the story perfectly.


----------



## MC

Alright_Mate said:


> Well it started a year ago but when you think about it, Ciampa hasn't been back that long, four months worth of proper feuding, what's so bad about that? All started in Chicago last year, a year later they face each other in the same arena, it fits the story perfectly.


Then Ciampa winning would've been a better result to further the feud because the unsanctioned match felt like the end.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

For me, the longer the DIY feud goes on, the more likely a Candice turn looks. Yesterday's stretcher job has nailed it on for me.


----------



## SAMCRO

MC 16 said:


> Then Ciampa winning would've been a better result to further the feud because the unsanctioned match felt like the end.


Yeah i agree with you on that, Ciampa without a doubt should have won their 1st match if they planned on continuing the feud. The face has already beaten the evil heel, not just beaten him he made him tap, that usually happens at the end of the feud.

I mean whats Gargano gonna do? Beat him again? that makes Ciampa look like a loser, so now Ciampa has to win, thus making the feud last even longer if they want the end game to be Gargano coming out victorious. Cause they then need to go on to a 3rd match, which i would also imagine they'd want to be at yet another Takeover, which would extend the feud by another 3 months.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000074289436020736


----------



## americanoutlaw

Lacey Evans was getting bit of a pop from the fans I think they slowing should pass her a major face in NXT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001524051188371456


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Starting to think Cole really might not defend his title at Takeover.


----------



## Jedah

Loved this episode.

I'm not over the moon about Black and Sullivan, but they started it off real well. Black looked positively shocked when Sullivan caught the Black Mass. I didn't like how he was talking about it being trip since getting the gold though. That's not in line with his character. There are still some rough edges to work out with his promos. Go back to the stuff he used with Dream and Zelina.

Aichner is underrated.

Loved Ricochet/Dream as well. Ricochet isn't a good talker but Dream carried the segment. And that display of power from Ricochet with Dijak was really cool.

Kai/Baszler was great. Perfect character work from both, and when Cross came out. You can see Shayna just can't believe that someone isn't intimidated by her. As for Dakota, it made her even more sympathetic. I really hope they go the very long, Bayley route with her. Having her be the one to eventually dethrone Io after her inevitable title reign would be very cathartic.

And is Bianca turning face? :hmmm


----------



## Mordecay

Pretty fun episode of NXT overall:

Not feeling the Lars/Black feud, crowd didn't, it went too long and the longer they both talk the less I care about

Fun Squash of the War Raiders, that's about it

Also not much to say about EC3/Aichner, just a match

Bianca's video package... not feeling it, it was basically 5 minutes of her saying she is a great athlete, which we already knew, but not much personality besides that. Even TM61 showed more personality in their "Who is...?" video.

The best part of the show was everything involving Ricochet. His match with Dijak was 3 minutes of full action. Honestly, why is Big Cass on the main roster and Dijak on NXT? He did more in 3 minutes than Cass in 3 years. Then his promo was fine, Velveteen came out and did his part, setting up their Chicago match, but the best part was the end, I marked the fuck out, Ricochet is a freak :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:










The Shayna/Dakota match was ok, basically a squash for Shayna with a little comeback from Dakota. I found the post match stuff a bit cringey if I am honest, a little too over the top, but I guess that is Nikki's character.


----------



## TD Stinger

Great episode this week I thought:

I know a lot of people were down on the thought of Lars challenging Black. But I'll be damned if this segment didn't get me hyped for it. Black cut a short and sweet promo putting over his finisher. And then Lars came out. And what has always impressed me about Lars is not his strength or his size but his ability to talk and cut an intellectual promo. He was so good here. And that one shot of Lars blocking Black Mass and laying him out was a good story they can tell in their match in Chicago.

War Raiders continue to be impressive in squashes. Though I'm confused if they are supposed to be playing heels or faces at the moment.

Really good video package detailing the history of Dakota and Shayna. Can still remember that first match between the two where Shayna stomped Dakota's arm and really no one thought it would lead to something. Yet here we are.

EC3 vs. Aichner was fine for what it was. I did laugh at how Gargano gave so little of a fuck about their match he announced his match at Takeover right then. If the only reason that happened was for EC3's reaction afterwards which lead to Aichner diving on him, I'm satisfied. And I like how that played right into the finish making for a hot finish.

Bianca's story, while not the most deep story to tell, was a great showcase of how great of an athlete she is and I really liked all the home videos. She's gonna be a player.

Ricochet vs. Dijak was a fun sprint. Just long enough for Dijak to get some stuff in while Ricochet came out on top. Ricochet may not be the best promo, but going against Dream has been great for him because Dream is just great a guy to bounce off of. He just has that effect. And that closing moment of Ricochet jumping over the top landing right in front Dream's shocked face was such a great visual.

Dakota vs. Baszler was a solid outing in which I hope is not the last time they face off. Shayna did what she does best which is attack a body part and show how vicious she is while Dakota sold it all well and made the most of her comeback.

I'm very intrigued by a potential Cross vs. Shayna match. Because it's someone Shayna can't bully. Nikki's too crazy to bully. And the segment of Nikki making Dakota the referee and and her facial reactions, mixed with Shayna's reaction, is just the kind of silliness in pro wrestling I love.


----------



## MC

Why is Dream shocked that Ricochet jumped over the ropes and landed on his feet? Has he not watched his PWG matches? :lol

Bianca is average as fuck and does nothing for me but I did like those vignettes. 

The ending was awesome.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wouldn't be shocked if EC3 got involved in the Gargano/Ciampa street fight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It was a fun episode and I really am into Dream/Ricpchet. Fond of Laceyas well. :zayn3


----------



## TJQ

Mordecay said:


> The best part of the show was everything involving Ricochet. His match with Dijak was 3 minutes of full action. Honestly, why is Big Cass on the main roster and Dijak on NXT? *He did more in 3 minutes than Cass in 3 years.*


That's the Dijak specialty, he's cut from the same cloth as Oney, an absolute sprint king. Give the big lad any time at all and he'll make his opponent look like a fucking million bucks.:fact Really excited for him to start showing up on NXTV more, I think he has a bright future.


----------



## ellthom

Great episode today

I am pretty interested to see what they can do with Lars Sullivan and Alistair Black, I am sure they are going to be quite creative in their match. I honestly don't think it will be a bad match come this TakeOver: Chicago 

I love War Machine (Yea, still not calling them War Raiders, I'll warm to it later I am sure), I just love everything about them, its that old 80's style tag team style I love with the incorporated modern style in the ring.

I really like way they are exploring Laci Evans' character, I honestly think they should go full feminist with her, with the way she is women this womans empowerment thing, that'll garner heat, and an interesting take on a character that hasn't been done yet. 

Gargano's run in during EC3's match is a little blunt on the foreshadowing, the way EC3 looking Gargano down as if to say "How dare you interfere with my match" made me think there's going to be a screwy finish at TakeOver. EC3 will interfere for sure. 

I liked the Bianca Belair segment, basically comes across as the female Mr Perfect lol. 'I am good at everything I can do' I love that. There is an arrogance and confidence there that she has nailed down. She certainly is one of my favourite women on the NxT roster right now.

That Ricochet/Dream segment was amazing too. Their match at TakeOver will be the dark horse. Or at least the MotN. The match itself with Chris Dyjak was pretty cool. I love how one thing NxT does better than the main roster is the sense of weight to wrestlers. They don't perform too many unbelievable feats and when they do it looks impressive.

Glad this whole Kai/Baszler feud is over, I just hope they can fix Dakota Kai afterwards. I am not a fan that they made her a scared little girl. She was always perceived to be as a cute girl with a fierce streak in the ring, WWE really haven't done this with her. It's pretty sad. Still looking forward to Nikki and Baszler even though we know Baszler is going to win the match itself can add some interesting dynamics.


----------



## Reil

Yeah, I have a feeling Shayna is going to retain against Nikki at Takeover: Chicago. That being said, I hope Shayna ends up dropping it to Kairi at Brooklyn or something. Especially with Io coming in. If I had to book the ideal NXT Women's title scenario, it would be:

- Shayna drops the title at Brooklyn

- Shayna loses her rematch and gets sent up to the main roster. 

- Kairi retains at Takeover: Los Angeles against someone (probably Bianca)

- Io comes out post match, "congratulates" Kairi, and then brutalizes her.

- At the Takeover before the Royal Rumble, have Io beat Kairi and take the title.

- You can then have Io drop the title to Dakota or something when its time for her to move up.


----------



## Jedah

I have to think that Shayna will drop it to Kairi in Brooklyn. Always have, and with Io coming in, it makes it even likelier in my opinion. Io is obviously going to be the next huge deal in NXT (she's the biggest women's signing since....Asuka, easily), and a feud with Kairi is much more attractive than a feud with Shayna.

Not to mention that they'll want Shayna to work with Ronda on the main roster I believe and that NXT doesn't book its babyfaces to get shat on without any kind of comeuppance.

Io probably gets it over Mania weekend. The Rumble is probably too early.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I like Aleister Black but Lars is hot right now and is a great monster. Hope he wins in Chicago. 

That harlot Candice is going to turn on her meal ticket and side with the Sicilian scumbag. :cuss:

God damn Bianca is a natural born heel and freak athlete. She’s what Sasha wishes she was. 

I may be in the minority but I love Ricochet’s entrance. It’s like something from a video game. Also that axe kick was fucking murderous! :mark No **** but this feud with Dream is getting me hard. :lol

And that’s how you tell a story in the ring. Great job ladies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001999437651161089


----------



## Dibil13

Good episode from top to bottom. Lars/Black isn't the most exciting title feud in the world but their segment was solid. I expect the match to be enjoyable enough.

Ricochet/Dijak and then the bit with Dream was pretty fun. That jump over the ropes was bloody impressive.

The main event was short but entertaining. Nasty looking leg work by Shayna, who continues to prove she's the baddest woman in WWE I know her style is kind of divisive but I personally love it. I love the brutality she brings. It's something we rarely see in the women's matches.

Dakota getting a nice little comeback before being cut off and put down was well done. I do hope this isn't how her thing with Shayna ends, though. That would be pretty flat. There definitely needs to be a longer and more competitive match at some point.

The bit with Nikki afterwards was nice but honestly her and Shayna isn't a match I have high hopes for. I don't think their styles are going to mesh well at all. Hoping they prove me wrong.


----------



## looper007

Jedah said:


> I have to think that Shayna will drop it to Kairi in Brooklyn. Always have, and with Io coming in, it makes it even likelier in my opinion. Io is obviously going to be the next huge deal in NXT (she's the biggest women's signing since....Asuka, easily), and a feud with Kairi is much more attractive than a feud with Shayna.
> 
> Not to mention that they'll want Shayna to work with Ronda on the main roster I believe and that NXT doesn't book its babyfaces to get shat on without any kind of comeuppance.
> 
> *Io probably gets it over Mania weekend. The Rumble is probably too early.*


I do think the Rumble weekend is a little too early, you should keep it until the Mania weekend as it's the biggest women's match they have on offer imo. You can fed another heel to Kairi, while have Io feud with one or two faces to get her over with that NXT audience. That's if she wins the MYC, cause I'm not so sure (just can't see them giving it two years in a row to a Japanese talent). If it's a Toni Storm or someone they have big plans for then I could see Io/Kairi been given away on NXT episode just before Kairi goes up.


----------



## candice-wrestling

I hope this isn't the end for Dakota Kai, she has great potential as a babyface. I hope they continue to build her. I'm not looking forward to Shayna/Nikki like someone above said I don't think their styles will mesh well. 

I liked the Ricochet/Dream segment, their match should be great.


----------



## looper007

candice-wrestling said:


> I hope this isn't the end for Dakota Kai, she has great potential as a babyface. I hope they continue to build her. I'm not looking forward to Shayna/Nikki like someone above said I don't think their styles will mesh well.


Shayna just needs someone to be fed to her and Nikki I reckon will take the pin and head to the main roster soon after. I still reckon with Io signing that Kairi will beat Shayna for the title, and during the MYC classic they will sow the seeds of that feud going ahead for NXT WM weekend. They'd be stupid not too.

As for Dakota, god knows. WWE have a bad habit for messing up great babyfaces. I wouldn't be surprised if she's moved up to the main roster after Summerslam to make up the numbers and to make room for the women coming in for MYC they sign up, so expect a few pins on her way out of NXT. As I said before, Dakota be doing well to have a longish career in WWE sadly. But you never know she might win over Vince on the main roster.


----------



## candice-wrestling

looper007 said:


> Shayna just needs someone to be fed to her and Nikki I reckon will take the pin and head to the main roster soon after. I still reckon with Io signing that* Kairi will beat Shayna for the title,* and during the MYC classic they will sow the seeds of that feud going ahead for NXT WM weekend. They'd be stupid not too.
> 
> As for Dakota, god knows. WWE have a bad habit for messing up great babyfaces. I wouldn't be surprised if she's moved up to the main roster after Summerslam to make up the numbers and to make room for the women coming in for MYC they sign up, so expect a few pins on her way out of NXT. As I said before, Dakota be doing well to have a longish career in WWE sadly. But you never know she might win over Vince on the main roster.


This is what I originally believed would happen but with the signings of those other 2 UFC girls I'm not too sure anymore.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

I felt a bit bad for Dakota after that, she's done really well in this feud with selling the whole storyline, but she seemed to be left in the background after that match, especially with losing clean, i don't know, i was expecting something bigger. 

Ricochet/Dream has me hyped as hell, that flip over the ropes by Ricochet was crazy.

Also, i don't know what it is, but i just can't get into War Raiders, there's a disconnect somewhere for me with them.


----------



## Jersey

I expect big thing for Bianca, but don't really get the comparison towards Sasha that people are saying. I personally just don't see the where the compares stems from.

Riccochet front flip over the ropes was insane. Dream vs Riccochet is definitely a match I think will probably steal the show.


----------



## Jedah

looper007 said:


> I do think the Rumble weekend is a little too early, you should keep it until the Mania weekend as it's the biggest women's match they have on offer imo. You can fed another heel to Kairi, while have Io feud with one or two faces to get her over with that NXT audience. That's if she wins the MYC, cause I'm not so sure (just can't see them giving it two years in a row to a Japanese talent). If it's a Toni Storm or someone they have big plans for then I could see Io/Kairi been given away on NXT episode just before Kairi goes up.


Toni isn't signed full time though. She's signed to a deal more or less like Pete Dunne's. She won't get a good run in the division until she signs full time. She'll likely make the final and lose to Io.



candice-wrestling said:


> This is what I originally believed would happen but with the signings of those other 2 UFC girls I'm not too sure anymore.


They won't factor into it at all. Unlike Shayna, they have no experience in wrestling. They'll probably feature in the MYC but won't get the push she had.

Either Kairi is beating Shayna for the title or Io is. It's going to be one of the two. Since Kairi/Io is much bigger and goes back years, I'm going with Kairi.


----------



## looper007

candice-wrestling said:


> This is what I originally believed would happen but with the signings of those other 2 UFC girls I'm not too sure anymore.


No way will they be pushed, they got no in ring experience and they just got away with it with Shayna. If they go down that route again the fans will crap over it. 

No if they got Io, then Kairi will beat Shayna at the next NXT Takeover and Io will probably win the MYC (still in doubt she will) but if she doesn't they will build for a Io and Kairi match for NXT WM weekend as it's the biggest women's match they have.



Jedah said:


> Toni isn't signed full time though. She's signed to a deal more or less like Pete Dunne's. She won't get a good run in the division until she signs full time. She'll likely make the final and lose to Io.
> 
> 
> 
> They won't factor into it at all. Unlike Shayna, they have no experience in wrestling. They'll probably feature in the MYC but won't get the push she had.
> 
> Either Kairi is beating Shayna for the title or Io is. It's going to be one of the two. Since Kairi/Io is much bigger and goes back years, I'm going with Kairi.


Io has more chance of winning the MYC then the NXT title, far too early for that. Kairi needs a feud before she does battle with Io. Plus Io needs to be made a legit bad ass wrestler as some of the crowd wont probably know her. So feed her a few faces and have her replace Shayna as the top heel of the division. If she win's the MYC then have her cash in her chance for WM weekend NXT Takeover. There you go you got the top women's wrestler of that card.


----------



## Jedah

On that front, apparently Io was devastated that Kairi went last year and she didn't. That's the seeds of a blood feud. Maybe they won't have her win the tournament for that reason to make the jealousy even greater. Kairi vs. Io could be Owens/Zayn or even Gargano/Ciampa level stuff given all of this and their long history together. And I fully trust NXT to do it right. :mark

Edit: I expect Io to win over Mania weekend. Kairi would likely feud with Bianca first.


----------



## Buhalovski

Never laughed that much in a wrestling show recently, Nikki Cross is pure gold. Thats how you develop a character. 

Im impressed with Dakota too, she could be the next Bayley.


----------



## MC

I wonder how many people that was amazing by that flip would've complained about it on the indies

:hmmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002203131621539847


----------



## Alright_Mate

Only just got round to watching, I have to say that was one of the best NXT episodes this year, packed with really good storytelling throughout...

After the Black/Lars segment I'm a little bit more sold on the match, Lars gave a fantastic showing here especially on mic. Such simple effective storytelling shown here with Black talking up his finisher beforehand, only for Sullivan to catch Black Mass with one hand afterwards. I still don't think the match will be anything special but Lars is improving, I really like how he carries himself.

War Raiders...meh again, some things they do really annoy me.

EC3 vs Aichner should've got more time, a decent showing from EC3 of what we got. Gargano coming out may plant seeds later down the line but I'm not sure anything will happen at Takeover, they usually don't do interference, if anything happens Candice will be the one to get involved somehow.

Not sure the Bianca Belair video segment was needed, I'm already sold on her regardless.

Ricochet vs Dijak was a fun sprint but like EC3 vs Aichner I just wish they got more time. The ending segment with Ricochet and Dream though, wow, wow, wow, these two play off each other incredibly well, whatever they do both are must watch.

Shayna vs Dakota went the way I thought it might, like others have said that was hard to watch at times, especially the spot when she stood on Dakota's ankle. It was really simple effective storytelling again though, Dakota finally fighting back only to get caught in a submission, Dakota's one of my faves and I maybe slightly biased but when it comes to in ring she's a great storyteller, her mannerisms and selling are always on point. Now Nikki Cross vs Shayna Baszler for Takeover, another good story they are displaying here. Shayna finally faces an opponent that has no fear, it's an interesting dynamic. Nikki Cross looked far better on her own as well I must say, wonderfully nuts.

Nice one NXT, great storytelling this week :clap


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

– Lars Sullivan is an odd choice for TakeOver, are we assuming this match will be shennan’d to fuck?

– I hope the Dakota Kai thing has some sort of pay off at TakeOver. Seemed so weird to have it built for months and months only for the match to effectively be a squash before Cross came out and chewed the scenery and completely overshadowed her. This is still WWE though, I suppose we shouldn’t forget that.

– It is a shame they use Aichner as a jobber as he is great in the ring.

– Donovan Dijak makes his NXT debut as… Chris Dijak??? Ricochet sadly squashed him and forgot about him, Dijak got in some good stuff in the short time he had to shine though. I thought he fucked that moonsault and almost broke his neck but it looked a lot better on the replays.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ciampa will win the street fight due to interference from EC3, setting up EC3 v. Gargano and Ciampa v. Black at Brooklyn.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ciampa will win the street fight due to interference from EC3, setting up EC3 v. Gargano and Ciampa v. Black at Brooklyn.


If they do that, I hope Ciampa wins the title. Black can get called up or hang around a bit longer to put someone else (like Dream) over. Gargano beats EC3 (who himself shouldn't be in NXT long either. I mean hell Raw could use a good heel on their roster).

Gargano vs. Ciampa 3 take places Survivor Series weekend one final time for the title. Gargano wins and finally gets his big moment.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> If they do that, I hope Ciampa wins the title. Black can get called up or hang around a bit longer to put someone else (like Dream) over. Gargano beats EC3 (who himself shouldn't be in NXT long either. I mean hell Raw could use a good heel on their roster).
> 
> Gargano vs. Ciampa 3 take places Survivor Series weekend one final time for the title. Gargano wins and finally gets his big moment.


Exactly.

- Ciampa knocks off Black for the title

- Gargano knocks off EC3

- Black puts over Cole or Dream and him + EC3 head up to the main roster

- Gargano wins the title off of Ciampa at Takeover: Los Angeles

- Cole takes the title off of Gargano at next year's Royal Rumble or WM Takeover.

Shouts out [user]Jedah[/user] for input on this idea.


----------



## Jedah

I expect Ciampa to slither his way to the title. Black should be kept as strong as possible coming up to the main roster. Regardless, I do expect it to be Ciampa vs. Black in Brooklyn, and then Gargano/Ciampa 3 at the Survivor Series TakeOver.

Then next year, Cole takes it from Johnny at Mania weekend. Ricochet takes it from Cole later in the year, and then Dream finally gets his big moment in 2020.


----------



## SAMCRO

Did they really have to make it THAT obvious EC3 is now gonna interfere and cost Gargano the match at Takeover Chicago? They might as well have had it written in giant flashing letters on a billboard.

Lars is nowhere near ready for a Takeover main event title match, he's good but he still feels so green, he needs more feuds under his belt. But i have to assume their title match wont actually main event, that belongs to Ciampa and Gargano i'd guess. But Lars vs Black just feels so underwhelming, like he was solely picked cause they aint got no other option cause everyone else is busy in a feud.

It kinda feels like a waste they did all this build for Dakots and Shayna just to have it culminate on a random episode of NXT a month before Takeover, then immediately entered Shayna into a new feud. Why didn't they wait and have Dakota vs Shayan at Takeover Chicago? It without a doubt had the best build on NXT after Ciampa and Gargano.


----------



## Reil

SAMCRO said:


> It kinda feels like a waste they did all this build for Dakots and Shayna just to have it culminate on a random episode of NXT a month before Takeover, then immediately entered Shayna into a new feud. Why didn't they wait and have Dakota vs Shayan at Takeover Chicago? It without a doubt had the best build on NXT after Ciampa and Gargano.


Probably because their plan was never really going to be Dakota vs Shayna at Chicago. The problem with Dakota is that she has no real character trait outside of "being scared of Shayna". She's pretty bland and forgettable outside of that. 

I mean it won't matter anyways, since it seems like we are getting Nikki vs Shayna at Takeover: Chicago. And then after that, we'll probably see Kairi vs Shayna at Brooklyn, where its very likely she'll take the title. They seem to be slowly heating up Kairi, and its pretty much essential she takes the title assuming she gets a match at Brooklyn. 

The reasoning being that the Mae Young Classic 2 is coming up, and Kairi has had nothing to show for winning it. If she isn't champion when it starts airing, or soon after it starts airing, its going to make the tournament look like a massive waste of time and resources.


----------



## SAMCRO

Reil said:


> *Probably because their plan was never really going to be Dakota vs Shayna at Chicago.* The problem with Dakota is that she has no real character trait outside of "being scared of Shayna". She's pretty bland and forgettable outside of that.
> 
> I mean it won't matter anyways, since it seems like we are getting Nikki vs Shayna at Takeover: Chicago. And then after that, we'll probably see Kairi vs Shayna at Brooklyn, where its very likely she'll take the title. They seem to be slowly heating up Kairi, and its pretty much essential she takes the title assuming she gets a match at Brooklyn.
> 
> The reasoning being that the Mae Young Classic 2 is coming up, and Kairi has had nothing to show for winning it. If she isn't champion when it starts airing, or soon after it starts airing, its going to make the tournament look like a massive waste of time and resources.


Then it shouldn't have gotten nearly 3 months of build. Why put that much build into a feud you don't plan to have the payoff at your Takeover? its a waste of time and makes no sense.


----------



## Donnie

Just like when i called Cien's win over Drew, i'm going to do it with LARS. Black's going to get mauled by the Freak of NXT, mark my words.


----------



## Sincere

Ricochet/Dream promo was an improvement over their last. Dream could stand to be a bit less repetitive, and Ricochet could still use a bit of work on his delivery. But I'm certainly excited to see their match, although I hope it rises above being merely a spot fest.

I was actually surprised by Lars' ability on the mic, especially given the minor impediment/lisp he seems to have. Not too shabby. Looking forward to that match as well.

Chris Dijack and Fabian Aichner looked great for being losers being fed to those currently being pushed tonight. Dijack if fucking crazy, and looked like he nearly broke his neck doing that moonsault. Pretty fun matches on both counts.

Random Gargano being random as fuck. 

I legitimately gave zero fucks about the Bel-air video package. Unnecessary and goes hurts kayfabe. I don't want to be seeing that much IRL background of the talent on a wrestling show. Stop trying to mix wrestling with reality media culture nonsense, please.

Shayna vs. DK was mostly lame as fuck where the actual match was concerned. Don't get me wrong. This would have been a fine installment as a storytelling match at the beginning of, or perhaps in the middle of a broader build. But this was the blow-off? And a title match, no less? What's the message here? That the women's division is so pitiful that the best contender they can match against the champ literally cowers in paralyzing fear during the fucking match? The same paralyzing fear she's been displaying throughout the whole build--so not much has really evolved or developed. Yeah, she eventually hit her with some offense after pissing herself in the corner a few times, but then she just gets unceremoniously choked out anyway. If this were a title match on the main roster, everyone would be shitting all over it, and rightfully so. Incoming double standards. And what the fuck was the point of all those cringey backstage segments and the whole build if this was the conclusion? Just to introduce Cross into the equation? I was expecting much more than this, personally. They could have at least shown DK to have undergone more development and evolution, even if they weren't putting her over.

The Nikki Cross bit afterward was both entertaining and bizarre in equal measure. But I guess that's what they were going for with it. I hope this story turns out more interesting and satisfying than the previous one they just did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002746367587028992
:yoda


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

That tweet is funny because I rewatched the last 30 seconds of the Ricochet and VD promo at least 10 times thinking that it's the closest thing I've seen to a marvel movie in wrestling in forever. Phenomenal segment from these guys. Yes you can nitpick delivery or lines but it gets to a point where a segment looks so good and the crowd is on their feet and all that other stuff doesn't matter, that's what makes these two phenomenal professional wrestlers even if they're not world class actors


----------



## TD Stinger

SAMCRO said:


> Did they really have to make it THAT obvious EC3 is now gonna interfere and cost Gargano the match at Takeover Chicago? They might as well have had it written in giant flashing letters on a billboard.


It's not a guarantee by any means EC3 will get involved at Takeover. He might. Or he might wait until after Takeover after Ciampa beats Gargano clean. Remember when everyone was prediction Ciampa would cost Gargano the title in Philly? He showed up, but he didn't do anything to cost Gargano the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That Gargano/Ciampa segment tonight was insane. The blood.

:mark:


----------



## Jedah

Shayna continues to grow on me. She shouldn't reign long, but she's doing well now.

Roddy and Burch was fun. I really hope we see a TakeOver match between Cole and Dunne.

Lacey vs. Kairi was far better than I expected. Kairi showed a much more vicious side and I hope we see more of it. It could be some subtle hints for what she'll do against Shayna in Brooklyn.

Gargano/Ciampa. Man, the blood was a nice touch. You see it so rarely now that it really adds a lot when it's there.


----------



## Reil

NXT was pretty solid tonight. My only real concern is I noticed some people in the crowd starting to turn on Kairi and boo her.

But then again its Full Sail, and they like to act edgy/attempt to get themselves over.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not as good as last week, but a solid show going into Takeover Chicago.

Bazler's promo bordered on corny but I liked it overall. She sounded confident and intense. The staredown with Nikki was a sight to behold. Finally someone Shayna can't intimidate or bully. She just stood there and watched Nikki's crazy antics which the crowd just ate up.

Their Takeover Chicago match won't be an in ring classic, but I think it will be a lot of fun to watch.

The TM61 squash was good for what it was and I liked the finish of a simple forearm to the back of the neck.

I was already laughing at Lars killing those guys at the Performance Center, but I died watching watching in the background seeing TM61 walk only to "Nope" and turn right back around.

Burch vs. Strong was fine. Not a whole lot to say about it before the predictable interference. Still waiting to see if Dunne and Cole have any role at Takeover Chicago.

The Ricochet/Dream hype package was awesome. I love how Dream completely dodged when they brought up his past life on Tough Enough. And Dream man, he just makes everything so much better. The way he talks, his mannerisms, everything. Ricochet was good too but Dream man, he's on another level in that regard.

Sane vs. Evans wasn't as good as their last match but was a good showcase for Lacey. There's a star there in time. And with Kairi they're clearly just killing time until Brooklyn.

I liked how Ciampa interacted with the crowd during his promo. Was solid overall but really just a vehicle to start the brawl. I have to say I LOVE how they waited until after the copyright went on the screen before Johnny got back up to attack Ciampa. Because almost every time Ciampa has attacked Johnny it's been after the copyright was on the screen and you though the show was over.

And now Gargano, is the Copyrighter Killer. And finally you throw in some color and some intensity and anger from Johnny making or a good segment.


----------



## MC

Meh episode tonight. Liked the Shayna segment. Love what they are doing with both women. Shayna gets more dimensions with her character, thy are finally doing something with Nikki Cross. Awesome


----------



## Jedah

Also, Ricochet vs. Dream is going to be AWESOME.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Show was average for me. Standouts were he Dream/Ricochet package the Lars one and Ciampa's promo at the end. I do have a thing for Lacey Evans and wish she'd use that right hand on me. :sodone


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> NXT was pretty solid tonight. My only real concern is I noticed some people in the crowd starting to turn on Kairi and boo her.
> 
> But then again its Full Sail, and they like to act edgy/attempt to get themselves over.



Either the lack of mic time and segments to develop her character and push this past feud by Kairi is starting to catch up to her; or....................it's just Full Sail being a bunch of dicks and trying to look cool by booing the Face and cheering the Heel.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> Either the lack of mic time and segments to develop her character and push this past feud by Kairi is starting to catch up to her; or....................it's just Full Sail being a bunch of dicks and trying to look cool by booing the Face and cheering the Heel.


It's likely the latter. Full Sail likes to be incredibly edgy. Kairi is still super over elsewhere.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

At this point I doubt Adam Cole faces Pete Dunne at Takeover Chicago, the two hardly have brawling interactions and the focal feud within TUE v. 123 is Roddy & Dunne still. Cole and Pete will probably just end up interfering in the tag match at Chicago unfortunately.

Kyle challenged Pete for the UK Title next week, should be good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004535460289368064
If I was booking this I'd have Pete accept the challenge on one condition, Adam Cole puts his title on the line against Pete at Chicago.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Dream owns NXT now. He’s got the look, constantly improving in the ring and he sells his feuds better than anyone in the company at this point. 

I’m loving Lacy Evans. She basically went from heel jobber to becoming one of the more developed female characters on the show.

Burch vs Strong was a great tv match / plot device. Those dudes can go. Would love to see them put on a thirty minute barn burner. 

Finally some BLOOOOOOOD! :mark: Wrestling is just better when you can get some color now and then. And as someone else mentioned, very nice touch continuing the brawl after the credits started rolling.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just got round to watching, another really fun episode this week...

Not a particularly good promo delivery from Shayna but the content of it was decent, that's something NXT does so well with their superstars, the promos are usually straightforward and to the point and Shayna's promo was just that. What stood out in this segment though was the character work of both Shayna and Nikki, the storyline is simple and compellling, Nikki has no fear, something which Shayna hasn't experienced before, Nikki beating her up was a perfect layer to the story. One thing though how did Shayna get her title back? :lol

I'm liking this side of TM-61

Any reason why they picked a bunch of Chinese guys to get beat up by Lars :lol

Strong vs Burch was really good for what it was, really good chain wrestling to start with then unsurprisingly a hard hitting contest from then on, shame it was spoilt again with shenanigans from Undisputed. I feel that's going to be the case at Takeover, Cole will help Undisputed to victory.

Great Dream/Ricochet video package.

Sane vs Evans match showed really good continuity from what we saw in their last match. The match wasn't as good but the storytelling was, playing up to Lacey's finisher and having Kairi's name on her hand was a great touch, simple things like that add a lot. Will be interesting to see where these two head after Takeover.

The ending segment with Gargano & Ciampa my oh my. "Security" and referees were pretty fucking useless, them doing their job looked worse than normal and kind of tarnished the fight for me...until Gargano ran up the ramp and cut Ciampa open, seeing blood pouring from Ciampa made me smile, it gave me that feeling of "This is what a feud should be like" another layer added, definitely one of the best moments of this feud so far. This would've come across even better if they hadn't cut bits out.

When the spoilers came out myself and others were quite disappointed of what we saw, I have to say though I'm not disappointed no more, the build to this Takeover has been fun and you can tell HHH has put a lot of effort into it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I was ready to call this weeks NXT a bit of write off, NXT usually does excellent build with the extra time they have between PPVs over the MR but it feels like NXT is in a pure holding pattern and it has for a few weeks. But then that closing shot, Ciampa turning purple from the Gargano escape, blood squirting out of his head. It is so easy to read into these things, too, and get excited. Earlier in the night Baszler was bleeding from the mouth, nothing unusual perhaps, but Ranallo made a really big deal out of it “Baszler is busted open, Nikki has drawn first blood!”. Usually the camera and the commentary seem to be told to ignore such things, but they brought it centre stage here as they did during the Ciampa/Gargano segment where it was enhanced even further with the chorus of refs in their gloves, inserted looks of horror from the crowd and frequent cuts back to the bloody Ciampa leading into that epic closing shot, which really should have been the closing shot of their first TakeOver match.


----------



## ShadowDancer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> At this point I doubt Adam Cole faces Pete Dunne at Takeover Chicago, the two hardly have brawling interactions and the focal feud within TUE v. 123 is Roddy & Dunne still. Cole and Pete will probably just end up interfering in the tag match at Chicago unfortunately.


Honestly you could build up a champion vs. champion match for Brooklyn which is arguable their 1-2 biggest show of the year.

During the thread about Chicago not selling well, which was about 2-3 weeks ago, I see comments saying how NXT Weekly shows aren't that good anymore. However I disagree, since War Games the weekly shows have been great. Great booking, great story lines, everything that happens makes sense, and the matches we get, while some are filler, are fun. 2016-most 2017 I agree it wasn't that great but nowadays it's a great show every week. It's gotten even better since Mania. I feel the women's division is taking form, I love Lacey and they have a great mid card. The tag division is weak though


----------



## Alco

So I'm new to this whole NXT business, basically. I've been watching the weeklies consistently since the last Takeover and my oh my, this is much better than the main product.

This show never drags and most of what's being told and shown makes sense. I also like most of the characters the way they are presented. 

Right now, I'd say my favorites are Ricochet, Adam Cole and Ciampa. God, Ciampa's just a fantastic oldschool villain. He should be the champ imo.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Just got back from a vaca and got to binge 3 weeks of episodes. Fantastic stuff, I was a little worried that this PPV was just filler until Brooklyn but it's shaping up nicely. 

At New Orleans I was impressed by Lars in the ladder match and was looking forward to a possible feud with Killian Dain but Sanity was called up and I was disappointed. So i'm glad about his title shot. He's not going to win but I like how he's been built so far. 

I like Black and I don't mind that he's not there all the time either. The problem that I do have is with as cool as his look is and his entrance is he doesn't sound like you think he would. He's well spoken and soft spoken but the first time I heard him do a promo I was like, "you don't look like you should sound like that." Has a Gangrel feeling to him. IMO.


Ricochet and Dream is going to be an amazing match. That flip was crazy. I have probably watched the replay a dozen times, so cool.


Wasn't big on Shayna when she won the title but I like the character development she has shown. I know everybody loves Dakota Kai on here but their feud was never the point. It was to make Shayna look like a big bully badass to the roster (and fans) only to run into someone too nuts to be scared and Shayna not knowing how to handle that. It was never about Kai overcoming her fear even though they did layer that plot line in as well. Nikki is going to lose and then join Sanity when they debut on TV. I think they have been kept off specifically to wait for her feud to end before debuting. Shayna won't be in NXT much longer either she's not that young and if the rumors that Rousey's contract is only one year are true they will want her in the MR sooner than later. Dakota will be one of the faces of the women's division in the future so I wouldn't worry about this almost enhancement like feud. Also she can sell injuries like no one else. 

They should really go with a Ms. Perfect gimmick for Bianca honestly. Better than the EST thing she's using.

Loving everything about the Gargano/Ciampa feud. I hope they don't have Candice betray him, I don't think they will though. This upcoming match is going to be brutal, there will be blood and a lot of it I feel like. Ciampa will win and he's going to beat JG so badly he leaves for a while or will start a feud with EC3. EC3 won't interfere but will go after Johnny after the match. Ciampa will move on to the title with Black, taking it and then renewing his rivalry with Gargano but for the title this time. Ciampa needs to get music once this feud is over. It works right now but once they moves past it it'll get old. 

As for the rest; Kairi and Lacey have been good, War Raiders are boring, Kona sucks and I hope he goes away, TUE is awesome, EC3 is a future superstar and I like Heavy Machinery.

I would like the weekly show to be just a little bit longer (extra 20 mins) and have the PPVs add one more match. They have a big enough roster and compelling storytelling to justify it. Sorry that was long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dunne & O'Reilly having a really solid match right now on NXT. Crowd's been on fire the entire time, too.


----------



## MC

No surprise, KOR is a great wrestler and very consistent.


----------



## Mordecay

Despite Dunne's shitty selling of his injured leg, that was one of the best matches in NXT in a while, easily ***3/4-****. Crowd helped too, haven't heard Full Sail that invested in a match in a long time.


----------



## TD Stinger

Pretty good gome show I thought.

I’m at the point now where I don’t think the War Raiders are supposed faces or heels. As of right now they’re just 2 big guys who beat people up. They challenge a heel team, a face move. And then they beat someone up after the match, a heel move. They’re not defined either way, and I kind of like that.

Great video package of Gargano vs. Ciampa. I liked how you we were almost watching a therapy session with the constant switching back and forth between both men and how we got to see each man’s reactions to the events being replayed. And Ciampa shrugging like an asshole at the sight of Candice getting knocked out was great.

EC3 vs. Ohno was fine, nothing more really. Another win on EC3 as they build him for…..something.

I don’t know what Aliyah was going for with her posing but it made me want to see Bianca knock her out even more. So, mission accomplished. Very fun squash and SHE FINALLY CHANGED HER FINISHER. Thank God. The Torture Rack Facebuster is much better than what she was doing before.

Another good video package with Shayna vs. Nikki. And Dakota vs. Bianca? Sounds damn good to me.

Dunne vs. O’Reilly was awesome. Great crowd throughout the entire thing. Everything they did lead into another spot or hold. Some great moves, submissions, counters, everything.

The Black promo served its purpose and the beatdown was fine but again, why couldn’t you have started building this weeks ago so it didn’t feel like such a filler NXT Title match.


----------



## MC

The match was good, had some nice looking sequences. Loved KOR's transition into submissions. Dunne's work was fine, it seemed like he was all over the place with his focus, targeting on the arm on second and the legs the next. Very uninspired work from Dunne at the start but eventually was put on the right course by KOR and his excellent performance. Dunne's selling was very inconsistent and only really sold it when KOR attacked it which is just lazy. Despite the flaws, this was a good match thanks to Kyle O'Reilly.


----------



## Jedah

Good episode for the most part.

Bianca had her best showing yet and Dunne/O'Reily was a low-key match of the year candidate. Awesome stuff except for Pete's no selling a few things.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Really liked the episode. I am fixated on Bianca. Her strength and athleticism are quite the combo. War Raiders looked strong Ohno looked like Dom Deluise. KOR/Dunne was a very good tv match. This was booked like how I would want a Bryan match to look, strikes, joint manipulations, and varied submission attempts. Lars stood tall and I feel more connected with his match than AJ/Nak. Nice recap of Ciampa/Gargano too. Excited for Saturday. :mark


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Kyle O’Reilly is great in the ring and makes his opponents look like a million bucks. 

Loved the video package with Shayna, Dakota and Nicky. 

EC3 needs a serious feud. He’s kind of just been squashing high level jobbers for a while. 

Guessing Lars loses at Takeover and maybe goes main roster after that. Don’t know if he’s quite ready but Raw could use a decent heel.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

No Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne at Chicago :bunk


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne at Chicago :bunk


No Peyton on MITB either, feelsbadman :mj2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> No Peyton on MITB either, feelsbadman :mj2


The bookers hate us.


----------



## SiON

Just me or did War Raiders neally kill thay guy?


----------



## Crasp

Every time I see Kyle wrestle I just find myself seeing him more and more as the best member of Undisputed Era.


----------



## Piers

Triple H is so hard for Bianca Belair it's not even funny lol.

Shocker, he always liked them muscular women


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is Aliyah still around? What do they see in her? The crowd gives no fucks at all about her, she aint a particularly good wrestler, she has no gimmick or character at all, no mic skills and shes been in the jobber role for like 5 years, and i don't really ever see her amounting to anything. At least when Bayley, Peyton and Lacey was full time jobbers on NXT you saw glimpses of potential, but i don't see shit with Aliyah.

And wth was she trying to be with that god awful new attire with the bandanna? God just go back to the goofy cat ears. Its like every few months she goes to the gimmick chest and tries on a random look, and they always suck.

And i also don't get what shes going for here, is she trying to be hip hop now? she trying to be sexy?
https://giant.gfycat.com/GaseousShockedCanvasback.webm


----------



## MC

Crasp said:


> Every time I see Kyle wrestle I just find myself seeing him more and more as the best member of Undisputed Era.


That's because he is.


----------



## SAMCRO

MC 16 said:


> That's because he is.


He definitely has the most swag and charisma after Cole, Fish and Strong have no swag nor are they charismatic.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Football and other things taken priority today so only just got round to watching this weeks ep, will keep it short and sweet...

I'm really finding War Machine boring so far, hopefully the upcoming match against TM-61 brings some life out of them.

The Gargano/Ciampa and Baszler/Cross video packages were outstanding.

More appreciation for Bianca Belair, a star in the making. Bianca vs Dakota scheduled for next week :mark:

Dunne vs O'Reilly was solid, not quite great though as some are saying. It was physical and I enjoyed the pacing but they could've done even more. Dunne's selling work was inconsistent and lazy at times, O'Reilly though was brilliant throughout and proved why he is one of the best in the World, I love watching his work.

I'm glad they ended with a Black/Sullivan segment. With Lars though he just isn't over enough with the crowds, hopefully the Chicago crowd take to this match, if not then I wouldn't be surprised if we get "This is boring" chants.

Roll on Saturday.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

So who screws Gargano at TakeOver, EC3 or LeRea? Or both? If it is Candice, will Candice throw in a towel, Cody style, or will she side with Ciampa? Or both? 

That Ohno/EC3 match, talking of EC3, was awful. What are they even doing with Ohno? Makes me so sad that a talent like Ohno is jobbing on NXT TV rather than putting on matches of the year on the circuit. 

Damn… O’Reilly/Dunne was great. I am glad they let it have a clean end before the shenans kicked in, even if that doesn’t really make sense in the story. I love how over Dunne is. I thought the Brainbuster was banned in WWE? The random thigh bandage was a bit weird though and now I want an O’Reilly singles run…

I was really worried they’d make Black drop the title to Sullivan on his first proper defence at TakeOver but they just cemented that Sullivan is losing, losing hard at TakeOver, with this go home angle.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Did they have TM61 change their name solely so War Raiders could say that line?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

SiON said:


> Just me or did War Raiders neally kill thay guy?


:lol I've noticed they're not stiff, they're not sloppy, but they do tend to toss people any which way where they have no way of landing on their back. That's just kind of shitty and I'm curious if wrestlers like working with them.



MC 16 said:


> That's because he is.


After Roderick Strong, of course. That's ok. We all make mistakes. :mark: :mark: :mark:


That Pete Dunne and O'Reilly match was NXT (weekly) match of the year. Both wrestlers were smooth, smart in working body parts, got to play to both strengths (grappling & joint manipulation and striking). Although I clarified Roddy is the better of the two, O'Reilly's relief facials after he fails a big move but thinks he pulled it off are hilarious.

For a go home show I loved it.


----------



## Jedah

The next set of tapings should be tomorrow, right?


----------



## gl83

Jedah said:


> The next set of tapings should be tomorrow, right?



Thursday. Gives people like Aleister Black, Velveteen Dream, EC3, Ricochet, Undisputed Era & Shayna Baszler time to get over their jetlag after working the UK tapings yesterday and today and returning to the States.


----------



## sailord

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009159800595386369


----------



## Jedah

YES! YES! BLACK vs. CIAMPA PLEASE! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

All but confirmed now, Ciampa v. Black at Brooklyn.

Still hoping for Cole v. Dunne in a winner takes all.


----------



## Jedah

Ciampa/Black
Cole/Dunne
Kairi/Shayna

Plus that tag match that became clearer.

Holy shit, TakeOver Brooklyn is already looking like it will be positively awesome. Obviously nothing is official yet, but I'd be very, very surprised if we got something else.

I just hope Dream gets on the card for the fifth match somehow. He needs a big win.


----------



## MC

Thank god, they should've ended it ages ago.


----------



## Jedah

It's not over. It's just in remission. The end game is pretty clear.


----------



## gl83

MC 16 said:


> Thank god, they should've ended it ages ago.



Who wants to bet we get a repeat of what happened with Gargano/Black last month with Johnny Gargano attacking Ciampa during his entrance and powerbombing him off the stage.


----------



## Jedah

Not betting on it. Remember that Ciampa basically kayfabe injured Johnny by that DDT on the wood, and I don't think Ciampa/Black will be set up in the same way anyway.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If Ciampa were to win it, that would make the last three NXT Champions transitional champions :lol

On another note, If Cole/Dunne does happen in a winner take all scenario.. Cole is really gonna be the first NXT Grand Slam champion.


----------



## Jedah

I expect Dunne to lose the UK title in the UK tapings.

As for transitional champions, I guess it depends on what you mean. The NXT title and women's title these days are somewhat transitory because they mean that a call up is coming soon. I wouldn't call Almas or Black transitional champions.

Ciampa would be though, but that's fine. He should be the next champion. Johnny winning it off of him is the only way to conclude this feud in a satisfying way.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

What in the world are you guys talking about Cole v Dunne, title for title for? The UK title will be the NXT title in NXT UK. Why create the brand and then have the first champ on it be American? Or have Dunne take the new North American title over to England? You guys don't seem to think these things through.


----------



## jaden85

Jedah said:


> Ciampa/Black
> Cole/Dunne
> Kairi/Shayna
> 
> Plus that tag match that became clearer.
> 
> Holy shit, TakeOver Brooklyn is already looking like it will be positively awesome. Obviously nothing is official yet, but I'd be very, very surprised if we got something else.
> 
> I just hope Dream gets on the card for the fifth match somehow. He needs a big win.


Sooo, Io Shirai debuts at Brooklyn? Kairi wins title of Shayna, Io raises Kairi's arm but then turns heel?


----------



## Jersey

Bianca vs Dakota should be a good match. What exactly is Bianca's finish though? She's done 450 splash, alley opp facebuster and spear as her finish but hasn't really stuck to one.


----------



## zrc

Jersey said:


> Bianca vs Dakota should be a good match. What exactly is Bianca's finish though? She's done 450 splash, alley opp facebuster and spear as her finish but hasn't really stuck to one.


Her last finish was the Emerald Fusion iirc.


----------



## Jedah

jaden85 said:


> Sooo, Io Shirai debuts at Brooklyn? Kairi wins title of Shayna, Io raises Kairi's arm but then turns heel?


Possibly. That would be cool. I at least expect her to be in the audience.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Finally, the only WWE brand that is actual good quality tonight (even though tonight's show is just a couple taped matches before Takeover last week), it's still the best WWE brand by miles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009450993233231874:hb


----------



## rbl85

So tonight start the feud between Kairi and Baszler ?


----------



## Jedah

No, tonight is the post-TakeOver cool down. The tapings begin tomorrow which is where I presume that feud will start.

And speaking of feuds...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009223414199013376
Black vs. Ciampa looking more and more likely.


----------



## RiverFenix

Gargano should be promoted up to 205Live to keep him away from Ciampa for the next while. Give Ciampa the title at Brooklyn, have him hold it until WM where Gargano ends up with a title shot some how. 

Title feuds in the interim - 
Ciampa vs Ricochet
Ciampa vs Velveteen Dream

Ciampa vs Gargano at WM Takeover.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Ciampa over Ricochet AND Dream just to build to ANOTHER Ciampa Gargano match?

Meh. Something else should main event that show. Cole, Dream, EC3 ANYTHING but another Gargano Ciampa match

The feud has been great but let it rest for awhile


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy to see the Vader mention. Very sad day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Love seeing Chicago fully behind the War Raiders.

:bjpenn


----------



## MC

Bianca Belair vs Dakota Kai was alright. Short. I thought Kai sold Belair's offence very well. It did it's job and made Bianca Belair look strong. 

Tm-61 going by 'The Mighty' now? Surprised that they didn't give them that name when they joined WWE. Anyway, they had a fun match with War Raiders with a few near falls. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Mordecay

Miller seems to have gained weight, he used to be more fit. Fine squash by the War Raiders.

Dakota/Bianca was fine, not much to it, it was about what I've expected.


----------



## TD Stinger

As usual with these post Takeover shows, not much to really go over here.

Bianca vs. Dakota was solid while it lasted. Bianca's going to be a star, no question about it. I can just imagine (probably later this year actually) her on a big Takeover show with the crowd going nuts for her and her feats of strentgh and athleticism. And if they keep building her and Dakota along the way, this is a match that could be an NXT Women's Championship match in the future.

And War Raiders vs. The Mighty was another example of how fun the War Raiders are too watch. Simple as that.

Only other thing of note to talk about is EC3 now demanding more competition. We'll find out soon what the the future holds for him, and it will probably be either vs. Black for the NXT Title or vs. Gargano to get back at him for briefly stealing his spot light.


----------



## Jedah

Really good matches between Bianca/Dakota and War Raiders/Mighty. I guess the War Raiders are faces.

Wonder what happens with Aleister next week. A feud with Ciampa is probably on the way. Maybe EC3, but it doesn't make a whole lot of sense for Brooklyn, though I'd have liked to see it for Chicago.



TD Stinger said:


> Bianca vs. Dakota was solid while it lasted. Bianca's going to be a star, no question about it. I can just imagine (probably later this year actually) her on a big Takeover show with the crowd going nuts for her and her feats of strentgh and athleticism. And if they keep building her and Dakota along the way, this is a match that could be an NXT Women's Championship match in the future.


I actually think Bianca will be Kairi's first TakeOver challenger before moving on to a feud with Io. Her being in a TakeOver venue is a sign of things to come.

And I agree, I think Bianca and Dakota might both be NXT women's champions one day and this feud isn't over. I can definitely see it taking center stage when Kairi and Io are both gone. ...Unless they get called up first, that is, since Io is only just now coming in, but she's definitely moving in front of them as far as title contention goes.


----------



## crayaddams

What did Velveteen mean when he said "Dream over" in his backstage interview? Some character change/development maybe?


----------



## dirty24

crayaddams said:


> What did Velveteen mean when he said "Dream over" in his backstage interview? Some character change/development maybe?


That's how I took it. Maybe a really dark version, not sure but something is going to change with him. 

I have tickets for Takeover Brooklyn so as much as I normally enjoy NXT I'm really excited now to tune in each week and see what starts developing for that show. I will avoid spoilers.


----------



## Mordecay

Jedah said:


> And I agree, I think Bianca and Dakota might both be NXT women's champions one day and this feud isn't over. I can definitely see it taking center stage when Kairi and Io are both gone. ...Unless they get called up first, that is, since Io is only just now coming in, *but she's definitely moving in front of them as far as title contention goes.*


I wouldn't be so sure about this. Kairi hasn't been close of the title picture since War Games (where everyone knew she wasn't going to win) and it took Asuka 7-8 months to win the title, so Io may be moving on front of Dakota, but sure as hell she isn't moving in front of Bianca.


----------



## Reil

Mordecay said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about this. Kairi hasn't been close of the title picture since War Games (where everyone knew she wasn't going to win) and it took Asuka 7-8 months to win the title, so Io may be moving on front of Dakota, but sure as hell she isn't moving in fron of Bianca.


Pretty sure Kairi will beat Bianca, and then lose to Io is what Jedah is saying. Bianca has potential, but from what I've seen and read about her house show matches, she still tends to get lost fairly easily and botches spots on a somewhat regular basis. I don't see Bianca as the NXT Women's Champion after Kairi. I imagine the order will probably go: Kairi ---> Io ---> Dakota/Candice/Nixon ---> Bianca


----------



## Mordecay

Reil said:


> Pretty sure Kairi will beat Bianca, and then lose to Io is what Jedah is saying. Bianca has potential, but from what I've seen and read about her house show matches, she still tends to get lost fairly easily and botches spots on a somewhat regular basis. I don't see Bianca as the NXT Women's Champion after Kairi. I imagine the order will probably go: Kairi ---> Io ---> Dakota/Candice/Nixon ---> Bianca


Bianca will be the one beating Kairi for the title, ready or not.


----------



## zrc

Bianca is their next chosen one if people like it or not. And no Japanese woman is getting in the way of it.


----------



## Jedah

Bianca isn't beating Kairi for the title with Io on the way. She's not just another "Japanese woman."


----------



## zrc

Jedah said:


> Bianca isn't beating Kairi for the title with Io on the way. She's not just another "Japanese woman."


She is in the E.


----------



## Mordecay

Jedah said:


> Bianca isn't beating Kairi for the title with Io on the way. She's not just another "Japanese woman."


That doesn't matter, in WWE she is just another japanese woman, they sacrifice people to their chosen ones all the time. They build up Asuka for almost 3 years just get beaten by Charlotte, they build up Rusev, Umaga and countless others just to get beaten by Cena, they build up Braun just to get beat by Roman, I know that's the main roster, but it doesn't matter, HHH will sacrifice Io and Kairi to Bianca in a heartbeat, they like to brag about how great the PC is with stuff like that.


----------



## Jedah

^^Yeah, as you say, that's all the main roster. I just don't see it. Haven't people often remarked that the "E" passes over their talent for the latest signings?

If Io was just another signing from Japan, I might agree, but she's not. She's universally regarded as the best female wrestler on the planet. WWE has had their eye on her for a long time. She's a big star in Japan even in a niche market. They're bringing in Meiko Satomura, another legend in Japan to the MYC, for the express purpose of putting Io over and making her look great. Io also has a lot of history with Kairi and they'd be positively stupid not to do that feud.

I do think Bianca is a future champion, and it will be earned because she impresses me more and more each time she goes up there. Maybe they might even turn her face and have her be the one to beat Io for the title, but Kairi/Io is going to be the money feud in the division from this September or so to Mania, and NXT isn't dumb enough not to do it.


----------



## zrc

And then there's the inevitable call up long before Kairi and Io get a sniff at one. They've made a big deal about Bianca since her first NXT appearance. I'm no fan of hers, and I see this shit a mile off.


----------



## Jedah

I can see Bianca getting called up early. That is true.

SmackDown could actually use her right now since it badly needs a top heel if they won't turn one of team ABC. They're pushing Carmella as the top heel but we already see how disastrous that's been. I can at least believe Bianca in the ring against one of the ABC girls.


----------



## zrc

Don't forget about the other 2 in the Horsewomen either. They won't be getting overlooked for the next Indy chick either.


----------



## Jedah

They have no ring experience though. Shayna was wrestling for a couple of years. It'll take them some time.


----------



## zrc

Neither was Ronda last year and now she's kicking the shit out of Kurt Angle/Nia/Hunter/Alexa/Steph. WWE have them both signed, so experience goes right out the window.


----------



## Jedah

Yeah, but they're not Ronda, and there's no way to know if they're as naturally good as she is. Shayna sure isn't.

Let's see if they're in the tournament first.


----------



## zrc

I still think they'll do an angle with them all over putting them in the tourney.

Shayna is a good bully wrestler. I'll laugh my head off if they cost Kairi the women's belt at Takeover! :lmao


----------



## Jedah

TakeOvers don't usually have fuck finishes like that, so I'm not betting on it.

Main roster, I would.


----------



## Mordecay

Jedah said:


> ^^Yeah, as you say, that's all the main roster. I just don't see it. Haven't people often remarked that the "E" passes over their talent for the latest signings?
> 
> If Io was just another signing from Japan, I might agree, but she's not. She's universally regarded as the best female wrestler on the planet. WWE has had their eye on her for a long time. She's a big star in Japan even in a niche market. They're bringing in Meiko Satomura, another legend in Japan to the MYC, for the express purpose of putting Io over and making her look great. Io also has a lot of history with Kairi and they'd be positively stupid not to do that feud.
> 
> I do think Bianca is a future champion, and it will be earned because she impresses me more and more each time she goes up there. Maybe they might even turn her face and have her be the one to beat Io for the title, but Kairi/Io is going to be the money feud in the division from this September or so to Mania, and NXT isn't dumb enough not to do it.


I guess you are forgetting the big deal they made with Hideo and now he is a 205 live geek. They brought Hogan to his contract signing for crying at loud, and he is doing nothing now, so you can say whatever you want about Io, they could make a big deal about his signing, it doesn't mean shit. If she doesn't speak english and it's not blonde she is gonna get fed to their chosen ones. And this is not Japan, Io/Kairi would be a money feud there, but in America, where neither would be able to cut a promo, it wouldn't. There is a reason Kairi is not getting pushed and that's the language barrier. Asuka made it work because she didn't talked much in NXT, she was a monster, so unless they book Io like they booked Asuka, they are gonna take their time with her.


----------



## zrc

Jedah said:


> TakeOvers don't usually have fuck finishes like that, so I'm not betting on it.
> 
> Main roster, I would.


I must've imagined Roderick turning on Dunne.


----------



## Jedah

Hideo was hampered by injuries, and all of that applies to the main roster, not NXT.

And you call Kairi probably being Shayna's challenger in Brooklyn not getting pushed? I guess we have separate definitions of a push then.


----------



## MC

Mordecay said:


> I guess you are forgetting the big deal they made with Hideo and now he is a 205 live geek. They brought Hogan to his contract signing for crying at loud, and he is doing nothing now, so you can say whatever you want about Io, they could make a big deal about his signing, it doesn't mean shit. If she doesn't speak english and it's not blonde she is gonna get fed to their chosen ones. And this is not Japan, Io/Kairi would be a money feud there, but in America, where neither would be able to cut a promo, it wouldn't. There is a reason Kairi is not getting pushed and that's the language barrier. Asuka made it work because she didn't talked much in NXT, she was a monster, so unless they book Io like they booked Asuka, they are gonna take their time with her.


Hideo Itami was going to be a a big deal for them but he got injured for years and they moved on. And get out of here with that 205 geek bullshit. :kobe


----------



## zrc

Let's not delude ourselves that Kairi is getting the match for any other reason, than to make the Mae Young Classic win look a bigger deal than it actually is.


----------



## Jedah

Funny how people can have two movies on the same screen while looking at the exact same material.

I guess we'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Mordecay

MC 16 said:


> Hideo Itami was going to be a a big deal for them but he got injured for years and they moved on. And get out of here with that 205 geek bullshit. :kobe


Sorry to break it to you, but in the big picture, all 205 live guys are geeks. Don't get me wrong, I like some of them a lot: Gulak, Ali, Gallagher, but let's not pretend they are important or irreplaceable. I can tell when someone is a geek, or booked as a geek when I see it, my favorite is one of biggest geeks out there.

And while it's true Hideo injuries didn't helped, I do think that his lack of english in his first year would have made management moved on from him even if he would have been healthy, with other prospects like Balor and Owens in the way.


----------



## Reil

Yeah, the thing about Io that you two (Mordecay and ZRC) are overlooking is that WWE has been actively trying to get her to sign for awhile now. And that NXT is not the main roster when it comes to CHOSEN ONES. Will Bianca win the title at some point? Possibly. But with WWE treating Io's signing like a big deal, it's very likely she gets pushed over Bianca. Not to mention she excels at carrying greener people to matches. Bianca can't carry people still. The vast majority of her matches have been either squashes or against people who are incredibly experienced in the ring.

As for her English, I wish you would stop assuming that all Japanese wrestlers are bad at English. Io's is a lot stronger than Asuka's, and also stronger than Kairi's English (at least when she first joined). It also helps that Io's mother is an English teacher in Japan. That being said, Io most likely won't be 100% fluent when she comes over. But give her a little bit and she'll exceed both Asuka and Kairi.

Finally, Bianca likely isn't going to be the company's chosen one either, even on the main roster. Dave already said that Io's piqued the interest of many higher ups. Not just Triple H. Apparently they feel like Io is easily marketable to an American audience. Bianca is getting this treatment now because they are building her up most likely to be Kairi's first challenger for the title. 

NXT in particular cares more about personal stories (or stories that feel personal) compared to the main roster as well. Kairi and Io have a personal story already ready for when they do feud (Io was devastated and pissed off when Kairi was signed and featured prominently last year, feeling like it should have been her in that spot instead of Kairi, not to mention all of their STARDOM history, including Io stabbing Kairi's best friend in the back, storyline wise). And unlike the main roster, the NXT audience is a lot more accepting of feuds that aren't promo heavy.


----------



## zrc

I'm fully aware they've been wanting her for some time. Hell she would've won the MYC last year if they got her.
Even had her as one to watch in last years women's summer rankings thread (before the injury's thing was reported). 

As for Kairi I just can never take her seriously. I don't care how great she is, she still got dumped out the Rumble by Dana fucking Brooke.


----------



## Mordecay

Joshis fans are getting as annoying as Becky and Alexa fans lol


----------



## rbl85

zrc said:


> I'm fully aware they've been wanting her for some time. Hell she would've won the MYC last year if they got her.
> Even had her as one to watch in last years women's summer rankings thread (before the injury's thing was reported).
> 
> As for Kairi I just can never take her seriously. I don't care how great she is, she still got dumped out the Rumble by Dana fucking Brooke.


Who can you take seriously in the women division ?


----------



## Reil

Kairi was dumped by Dana because she took Alicia Fox's spot. That's all there was to it (WWE literally just erased Alicia's name and put in Kairi's in the script). I wouldn't be shocked if when she's called up, she squashes Dana in a short 2 minute match or whatever.


----------



## zrc

Reil said:


> Kairi was dumped by Dana because she took Alicia Fox's spot. That's all there was to it (WWE literally just erased Alicia's name and put in Kairi's in the script). I wouldn't be shocked if when she's called up, she squashes Dana in a short 2 minute match or whatever.


Taking Alicia's spot doesn't change anything (something I already knew). You replace Alicia with someone of equal value. A woman that's never gonna get anywhere like Borne or Conti. 




rbl85 said:


> Who can you take seriously in the women division ?


Everybody has their faves. 

I got my hungry hippo, Mordecay has Peyton, Tyrion has Asyka, CJ has Becky. 

In a way its a good time, because there's somebody for everyone. Just some take it far too seriously.


----------



## Mordecay

zrc said:


> I got my hungry hippo


:beckylol



> Mordecay has Peyton














> * the rest of the forum* has Becky.


Fixed for you :wink2:


----------



## rbl85

zrc said:


> Everybody has their faves.
> 
> I got my hungry hippo, Mordecay has Peyton, Tyrion has Asyka, CJ has Becky.
> 
> In a way its a good time, because there's somebody for everyone. Just some take it far too seriously.



No what i wanted to say is now you can't take any women seriously because of the booking


----------



## Jedah

As if the direction for Brooklyn weren't already becoming clearer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011222211754168320


----------



## Krin

Why did they change Lacey Evans's unique theme to some generic garbage???


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Ciampa was pretty good during his opening promo with Black, pulling for him to win if they do make the match happen.

- Why did they change Lacey Evans theme? The new one is bland.

- Candice LeRae hits a better lionsault than Y2J in 2018

- The six man to close the show was awesome (****) can't wait for the Cole/Ricochet feud. Cole shouldn't lose it here though but he very well may.


----------



## dirty24

Based on this week I'm guessing Black/Ciampa(yes I realize this one has seemed obvious before this week), Cole/Ricochet, Baszler/LeRae in Brooklyn. I'm hoping that's correct. That's an excellent 3/5 of a TakeOver.


----------



## TD Stinger

Decent show tonight:

Neither Black or Ciampa is what I would call amazing on the microphone but the script works and their characters make it work. Little touches like Ciampa reminding Black he was the main event and mocking Black’s signature pose made this work even more. And it’s the next logical step to take for both men. Only question is how does Gargano fit into all of this.

Kona had a squash match. And that’s about all I can say about that.

LeRae vs. Evans was pretty good. They’re a pretty good match with Evans towering over Candice and Candice making for a great underdog babyface, as showcased by her selling in this match. And her Lionsault to win was a thing of beauty.

Gargano’s promo after this match was probably the best Gargano promo I’ve ever heard. He sounds like a man broken by Tomasso Ciampa. A man who is obsessed. “He doesn’t get to end it. This ends, when he does.” Love it. I also liked that Candice, while still keeping her linked to Johnny, is now doing her own thing.

The 6 Man Tag main event was pretty good, though after seeing 2 straight days of Moustache Mountain and TUE in the UK, this one kind of pales in comparison. Finish of the match was pretty cool with Roddy slinging Ricochet into the apron, though it’s weird to see a move like that end a match nowadays. But it’s a good chickenshit way for Cole to win and probably set up Cole vs. Ricochet.


----------



## Jedah

Good promo by Black and Ciampa. Ciampa stole that show. Ties into what Johnny Gargano said later on. He looked like a broken man again, a man who's angry and can't do anything about it. Regal saying that he has to move on from Ciampa makes it even likelier that we're getting Black vs. Ciampa in Brooklyn.

Lacey continues to develop nicely. She's improving very fast. She just needs a new finisher, even if it wasn't used. Candice talking about the NXT women's title I suppose was obligatory. Part of me wonders whether Triple H would want a husband and wife champ duo and as such bypass Kairi for Candice, but with Io coming I still think Kairi is the probable next champion.

6 man tag was the usual good stuff. Undisputed Era always delivers. Ricochet vs. Cole in Brooklyn is pretty clearly the direction. I thought that would come for the NXT title first, so maybe this is a preview of next year.


----------



## Reil

I think the problem with Candice is that she is INCREDIBLY overhyped when it comes to women's wrestling. She's great in intergender matches, but the vast majority of her normal matches have been incredibly underwhelming. 

Putting the title on her could be a pretty big mistake in the long term considering she's really not good when facing off against another woman. Also I find the concept of a Husband/Wife champion team thing to be incredibly stupid, and it makes booking storylines surrounding them very convoluted. It also doesn't help that Candice needs to be separated from Johnny for a bit, because right now she is still just "Johnny's Wife" to me. And making them both champions would not help matters there.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else think they need to stop doing those cringey fake news reporter interviews outside with the wrestlers like they're talking to the press? Why not just have them backstage in an interview or just cutting a promo by themselves? I just think all those phones and microphones being held up to them like they're some big time deal or something looks dumb. I mean kayfabe why would reporters give two shits about a jobber like Vanessa Borne? Shes done nothing, yet supposedly all these reporters are dying to ask her questions?

Awesome to Ciampa being put in the title picture, i was a little took back by the mild reaction he got, made me start thinking all his heat was solely cause of how loved Gargano is, and i'm not sure if he can continue to roll with the heat he's been getting when not feuding with Johnny.

Kona Reeves has a squash match, can someone tell me why a cocky guy who thinks he's fine coming out in bling waving his hair around wrestles in throwback 80's style ring gear that look like Ric Flair's? it just looks odd to me.

Candice vs Lacey was alright, but watching it is an example of how awkwardly women wrestle in comparison to the men, they just feel very clunky and not fluid at all, just a random thought. But Candice has no chance of winning the Womens Title, i'm sure at some point she'll make some valiant effort against Shayna but she will come up short, she just hasn't got what it takes to be the head of the womens division headlining big Takeover matches.

Another random thought why the hell did Lacey switch from those tight shorts that rode up her ass to those loose granny shorts that hide her ass? 

Damn that half nelson backbreaker Roddy hit on that jobber on the stage looked nasty as all hell, holy shit. 6 man tag was good, Cole vs Ricochet is gonna be fucking awesome when it finally happens, imo he should probably win the NA Title from Cole so Cole can either go for the NXT title or get called up.


----------



## Piers

SAMCRO said:


> I mean kayfabe why would reporters give two shits about a jobber like Vanessa Borne? Shes done nothing, yet supposedly all these reporters are dying to ask her questions?


I would be lining up before Vanessa just to drink her bath water 














MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why did they change Lacey Evans theme? The new one is bland.


Actually that's the intrumental version of what she was recently using


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Actually that's the intrumental version of what she was recently using


Ahh, the lyrics just made it much more unique for me.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched, a fun episode apart from one moment...

Said it before and I'll say it again, the promos Wrestlers cut in NXT compared to the main roster are so much better, this was the case again here with the Black/Ciampa segment, Ciampa no doubt made the segment but both delivered a straight talking, straight to the point promo and that was that, no cringeworthy bullshit like their content was written by five year olds, solid promo work, solid segment.

Now to the only downside of this episode, Kona Reeves...fucking terrible.

Candice vs Lacey was solid, good arm work by Lacey, good use of psychology and Candice's selling was fantastic, she sells better than her husband. Still don't see the appeal with Lacey though, she's improved in the ring but her gimmick is dreadful, she came out dressed like a combination of a woman going to see horse racing, a marine and a stripper.

Loved Gargano and Candice's backstage promos.

That six man tag main event :wow

First off Roddy almost killed those jobbers with a flying knee and backbreaker. What can you say about this match apart from it was incredibly fun, the pacing, the sequences, the team work of both teams was just so smooth. Ricochet was the MVP of this match, some of the stuff he did just left me clapping at my screen, his fluidity in the ring is insane.

Finally I think I love Cathy Kelley


----------



## Piers

Just realized we're probably getting Gargano vs Ciampa vs Black at the next Takeover :mark:


----------



## Jedah

Nah, it's probably just going to be Black/Ciampa, as it should be.

Regal was saying that Johnny has to move on from Ciampa.


----------



## Crasp

I'm banking on a Ciampa/Black/Ricochet/Gargano 4-way.

Gargano/EC3 seems like a red herring / decoy. I'm thinking EC3 transitions to a Velveteen Dream feud to head into Brooklyn.


----------



## Jedah

Why would Ricochet be involved? It looks like he's about to have his hands full with Adam Cole.

Gargano maybe, but it would be the wrong call. They need to stay away from each other for a while until we can get to the climax of this story, and to do that, Ciampa needs to win the title first.


----------



## TD Stinger

It'll either be Gargano vs. Ciampa vs. Black or Ciampa vs. Black with Gargano barred from the building (or something like that).

They've held out stars for Takeover before. They just did it for Cole in Chicago. Wouldn't surprise me if they keep Johnny off Takeover Brooklyn, or at least leave him off as far as a match goes.


----------



## Crasp

I'm still kinda hoping for a Cole/Dunne match for Brooklyn. I don't check up on spoilers though so things very well may be going in another direction. 

Brooklyn's always a 5-match card lately, and I figure they need to get all the big guns on the show.

1. Black vs. Ciampa vs. Ricochet vs. Gargano 

2. Shayna Bazler vs. Kairi Sane

3. Adam Cole Vs. Pete Dunne

4. Velveteen Dream vs. EC3

5. Undesputed Era vs. War Raiders _(possibly vs. Moustache Mountain and/or The Mighty)_


----------



## Piers

James fucking Ellsworth has a CFO$ made theme but Candice is still stuck with that bland production song fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> I'm still kinda hoping for a Cole/Dunne match for Brooklyn. I don't check up on spoilers though so things very well may be going in another direction.
> 
> Brooklyn's always a 5-match card lately, and I figure they need to get all the big guns on the show.
> 
> 1. Black vs. Ciampa vs. Ricochet vs. Gargano
> 
> 2. Shayna Bazler vs. Kairi Sane
> 
> 3. Adam Cole Vs. Pete Dunne
> 
> 4. Velveteen Dream vs. EC3
> 
> 5. Undesputed Era vs. War Raiders _(possibly vs. Moustache Mountain and/or The Mighty)_


To be honest when it comes to Cole vs. Dunne, I think that's a match that lot of fans, including myself, just tried to wish into existence. Cole just happended to have no match for Chicago. Dunne just happened to be available. So many fans thought there's the match. But Dunne's main rival in all of this has been Roddy, not Cole. Cole and Dunne always fought each other based off circumstance, but that was about it. And now with NXT UK officially starting up, for the time being Dunne will anchor that show while Cole does his thing in NXT. So I don't think we're getting that match in Brooklyn.

Plus, I don't think they have Cole pin Ricochet right after Ricochet scores a big win in Chicago if they weren't gonna have a match between the two.


----------



## SAMCRO

They Call Him Y2J said:


> James fucking Ellsworth has a CFO$ made theme but Candice is still stuck with that bland production song fpalm


Yeah her theme is pretty bad right now, and i believe the entire theme is just these lyrics on repeat over and over again

We are the stars in
Stars in the show
Everyone's waiting 
See what we'll do

Its just those few lyrics on repeat with a generic beat playing in between.


----------



## RiverFenix

One Opportunity

One Title Match

...

Seems rather obvious that Ciampa will be granted a shot - but it is his one and only shot, thus setting up Gargano costing him his only shot at the title and leading to their culmination blow-off in a HIAC.


----------



## Black Metal

Liked the starting flicker of Aleister Black and Ciampa feud.

Loved the Mustache Mountain/Richochet vs Undisputed Era match. Excellent modified finisher finish on that match too.


----------



## Piers

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ahh, the lyrics just made it much more unique for me.


----------



## Alco

That six-man tag. Wow. Ricochet is so awesome.

I hope Ciampa wins the title, but after Gargano's little interview, I'm afraid he'll intervene and cost him the match. 

Kona Reeves absolutely sucks.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. Not a great episode in isolation but it set up a lot of interesting stuff for the future.

Black v Ciampa is a really delicious prospect, even if the segment itself felt off somehow. With the seeds planted elsewhere I really feel like Black’s gonna drop the title to Ciampa so he can defend it against Gargano at not the next TakeOver but the one after that. I just hope they protect Black, he is so great but like with Owens a couple of years ago, ironically becoming NXT champion (Universal Champ in Owen’s case) seems to be the worst thing that’s ever happened to him. They certainly didn’t help matters by talking about Sullivan’s jaw, even if this is kayfabe, the implication is yes Black is so strong he broke Sullivan’s jaw but also that Black had a competitive match against someone dealing with a jaw break throughout the match, which suggests that if at full strength Sullivan would have won. I’m also glad LeRea is getting some distance from Gargano.

Seeing the B O I’s walk in with those titles was awesome. Ricochet coming to their aid was cool too even if he was just there to eat that pin and pop the crowd. Sorta in two minds about the match itself, Moustache and Undisputed have great chemistry and NXT gives wrestlers the freedom to work a more indie style match, which really allows both teams to be at their best. The injection of Ricochet and the frustration coursing through Undisputed freshened this up a little, but I don’t want them to keep doing this match until they kill the crowd like the MR loves to do.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just watched it The show was okay with the 6 man clearly being the best part. Ciampa/Black could be good and I just wish there were a way for Ciampa to take the belt.I actually like Lacey quite a bit. Wonder how long Moustache Mountain keeps the titles?


----------



## Mordecay

An average show by NXT standards, nothing particularly great.

Dakota vs Santana was fine, I still don't know why Santana hasn't been offered a contract in NXT.

Otis vs the Mighty was a match, nothing really special about it.

Shayna's promo was just meh, your typicial "I am the best, etc, etc" heel champ promo

I kinda liked it Bianca's promo, mostly because it made a lot of sense "Who is better than me? The girl who acts like a pirate, the girl who walks around like she is crazy, the girl who thinks is the captain of the team who doesn't exists or the girl who can't even take of her husband?" That was a great line.

VD vs Dijak was fine for what it was, Dijak should be doing more, hell, give him the Kona Reeves push, he is more talented and has a better look.

EC3 vs Gargano was also fine, nothing to write home about, the most interesting part was Gargano's slow descent into darkness, that transformation was great, and it actually have a follow up in WWE's youtube channel






Psycho Killer Gargano :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

@MarkyWhipwreck ; your boy has his match next week, he had a backstage confrontation with Burch to set up the match


----------



## Reil

Kairi's English has improved quite a bit since she first arrived. I do think her accent is still very strong, but there isn't much you can do about that.


----------



## Mordecay

Reil said:


> Kairi's English has improved quite a bit since she first arrived. I do think her accent is still very strong, but there isn't much you can do about that.


I love Kairi, but she is gonna get the same "What?" treatment Asuka gets when she cuts a promo, I understood half of what she said.


----------



## MC

The Dream vs Dijak match dragged so much. How long was it, probably 5 minutes but it felt like 15. Nothing interesting about it at all. Sorry to say that. EC3 vs Gargano nearly put me to sleep until Gargano started to do all dark. Don't care about Heavy Machinery so that did nothing for me. The promos were fine. The highlights of the show by far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Show was decent at best. I did love the Bianca promo. Was happy to see Dream win and I enjoyed Gargano going dark. Best WWE match this week was Murphy/Ali on 205.


----------



## Reil

Bianca's promo was okay, although I feel like she's still pretty overhyped for her actual skill level right now. She's likely eating her first defeat sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jedah

Odd. Looks like they really did tape 4 episodes a couple of weeks ago.

First half was pretty much filler. I thought Kairi's English would be better but we'll see how she does next week.

I liked the taunting in Dream vs. Dijak. And Gargano vs. EC3 was pretty intense with this latest transformation of Johnny's character.

Black vs. Ciampa set for three weeks from now is the most interesting point of note. It looks like we might be heading for that triple threat (which would be a bad idea) unless there's some kind of shenanigans and Gargano gets himself banned or he stops the match from happening. We'll see what Black says next week. There wasn't another appearance from him in the spoilers though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I loved this episode. 

I liked the handicap match a lot. It was a good heel win. I had hoped for a vader bomb and wasn't disappointed. I would even guess he gets a slight push to continue doing it.

Shana has done a 180 on me. I thought she was garbage in the myc, but been a great champ and now better on the mic.

Dream v Dijak was good for Dijak, not dream. They did not have a good chemistry but it was nice to see Dijak's strength. 

I love DARTH GARGANO. I'm digging he's fall into evil. I don't think he'll win the title now, though. I imagine he'll have some sort of decision between 'going too far' to win the title or being a baby face and not


----------



## TD Stinger

Dakota vs. Santana was basically an extended squash. Nice to see Dakota get a win and I always love her finisher.

Got to say, Shayna has improved quite a bit on the mic for me. I quite liked her promo.

The Mighty vs. Otis match was fun. Otis could have a good career for himself being a good, energetic big guy. Still not sold on the Mighty, even as heels, but they do make for good heels in terms of throwing them around. Their new finish though really only works on smaller guys.

Dream vs. Dijak was solid. It was nice to finally see something out of Dijak. He was very talkative and aggressive during the match. And to me he needs something like that for fans to latch onto. I get he's big (well, tall) and can do some cool stuff but he's just not that interesting of a guy to ever be pushed beyond a certain level unless he can showcase more. Interesting to see Dream use his special DDT as a finish. It's a cool move and it's nice to have something like that to use so that he doesn't have to use the Purple Rainmaker all the time.

Gargano vs. EC3 was good. Finally felt we got to see EC3 step up a little more in the ring. Gargano's descent into madness is a very interesting development. Black vs. Ciampa is happening in 3 weeks, we know Johnny isn't staying out of that.

I'll be interested to see what happens with Black vs. Ciampa in 3 weeks. I don't think they can pull what they did for Chicago where they do Gargano vs. Ciampa in Brooklyn and have Black face someone else. He already fought Sullivan. EC3 and Dream look to be feuding next. Cole and Ricochet looks like it's happening.

So for Brooklyn, it's got to be either Black vs. Ciampa or Black vs. Ciampa vs. Gargano.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Fun episode.

I liked the finisher Dakota used other than that it was a decent match.

I think the handicap match was booked perfectly. It wasn't a squash like I had feared. Otis looked strong throughout but lost like he should have and The Mighty looked like a great heel tag team and picked up the win because of their advantage and it kept their momentum going.

Shayna has gotten good on the mic, enjoyed Bianca's promo and Kairi is so cute even if I can't understand what she's saying.

Each time Dijak wrestles he gets more and more offense going. I enjoyed the back and forth early on. You really don't see too many people get thrown around like that anymore so I thought that was cool. Glad Velveteen got the win though.


Is EC3 becoming a face with his issues with Velveteen? Love Johnny's decent into madness. I was hoping this match would be at Takeover and it still might but I think EC3 will fight Dream and Johnny will either be in the title match(hopefully not) or not be allowed to be there.


I look forward to seeing what happens from here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck ; your boy has his match next week, he had a backstage confrontation with Burch to set up the match


Should be great :mark:


----------



## zrc

Dijak ain't ever winning a match. :lmao


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

– Lots of awkward promos this week, Bianca Belair’s was probably the strongest and they really should never have Kairi speak… ever. 

– Where’d that Dijak/Dream match come from? Not exactly a clinic or whatever but man that was so fun. I hope this means Dijak’s push is coming, we haven’t seen him since his NXT TV debut and they gave Dijak one hell of a showing here even in a protected losing effort. 

– The main event wasn’t quite as impressive as EC3 is a pretty meh wrestler but Johnny tapping into his NegaJohnny powers for the closing stretch was pretty fun. I loved the lighting whether intentional or not which just cast his eyes in shadow. Not really sure where this goes though, unless they are doing Ciampa/Black on NXT TV so Johnny can fuck the finish and lead to some sort of three way at the next TakeOver.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I don't see Black v Ciampa happening on the weekly show. Gargano will beat down Ciampa on the way to the ring for the match just like Ciampa did to him when he was suppose to have a match with Black. There are 6 episodes till Brooklyn, this match is in 3 weeks. Ciampa takes one week off, comes back week 5 and demands a title match with Black at Takeover and for Johnny to be banned from the arena. I can see Johnny sneak into the arena and cost Black the title because Ciampa took everything from Johnny and the only thing he can take from Ciampa is the title.


----------



## candice-wrestling

I love Dakota's finisher!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

A few words on the main event...

- I don't care how much offense EC3 got in the first half of the match, he was :berried by Evil Johnny. It looked even worse due to the size difference.

- Speaking of EC3, for all the charisma and presence he has. All of that fades away once the bell rings, it's almost like it's not even the same guy. He needs to do a serious overhaul to his ring work, despite being gaudy and jacked his moves often look weak and pathetic. The best thing he did in the match was the lariat to Gargano. He should take that and move forward, stop trying to finesse and work to your strengths which is physicality and strength. He should look to a guy like Sheamus who is great at doing such.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Bianca's promo was okay, although I feel like she's still pretty overhyped for her actual skill level right now. She's likely eating her first defeat sooner rather than later.



Going off of spoilers, there'll be a triple threat #1 contenders match in a couple of weeks, which Bianca missed out on due to getting married and going on her honeymoon. Makes me wonder if we get a rehash of the Johnny Gargano/Velveteen Dream sub-feud where Dream challenged Gargano for the #1 contendership since he missed out on the #1 contendership match that Gargano ended up winning.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> A few words on the main event...
> 
> - I don't care how much offense EC3 got in the first half of the match, he was :berried by Evil Johnny. It looked even worse due to the size difference.
> 
> - Speaking of EC3, for all the charisma and presence he has. All of that fades away once the bell rings, it's almost like it's not even the same guy. He needs to do a serious overhaul to his ring work, despite being gaudy and jacked his moves often look weak and pathetic. The best thing he did in the match was the lariat to Gargano. He should take that and move forward, stop trying to finesse and work to your strengths which is physicality and strength. He should look to a guy like Sheamus who is great at doing such.


Yeah i think it was a bad decision to make EC3 the sacrificial lamb to Johnny's wrath, was there no one else they could have gave him? Like Fabian Aichner? Kona Reeves? Tino Sabatteli? I just don't see why they had to have EC3 lose already on tv.

Also i find it dumb they had him beat him with the hanging DDT, Ciampa only got the win with it cause it was done on exposed wood underneath the mat, here EC3 just took a DDT on the regular mat and lost. At the very least they could have had Velveteen Dream come back out and fuck EC3 over to protect him somewhat.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i think it was a bad decision to make EC3 the sacrificial lamb to Johnny's wrath, was there no one else they could have gave him? Like Fabian Aichner? Kona Reeves? Tino Sabatteli? I just don't see why they had to have EC3 lose already on tv.
> 
> Also i find it dumb they had him beat him with the hanging DDT, Ciampa only got the win with it cause it was done on exposed wood underneath the mat, here EC3 just took a DDT on the regular mat and lost. At the very least they could have had Velveteen Dream come back out and fuck EC3 over to protect him somewhat.


Well it wouldn't have meant half as much if he beat Fabin or Tino and they're trying to build Kona so EC3 was a victim of circumstance. I don't really mind EC3 losing but it's how bad he lost, despite having the upperhand in the first half of the match it didn't mean anything and how bad the second half was for him. And yeah like you said the finish.

However, I personally feel EC3 shouldn't even be in NXT and since I feel that way he doesn't need much protecting honestly,


----------



## Crasp

Spoiler: EC3 is just terrible and has always been terrible and will always be terrible.


----------



## Alco

I wish they didn't push Kona Reeves. He's awful and has the worst punchable face in the entire company.


----------



## Tama Tonga

Alco said:


> I wish they didn't push Kona Reeves. He's awful and has the worst punchable face in the entire company.


Ain't he Ryback's brother?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This show has already beat Raw and SD for best WWE show of the week. Just saying.


----------



## MC

Cole vs Burch was okay. To be totally honest, I didn't expect much from this despite Burch being in the match but it was fine and it didn't last too long. Cole needs to get a new finisher, the shining wizard looks weak. 

Baszler vs Le/Rae as a feud sounds pretty promising.I liked Baszler and enjoy most of her matches unlike most. But that was a pretty weak and lazy way to set up a feud between the two. They couldn't do anything else or anything creative? Sheeesh. Still the match should be fun. 


It looks like they are going for either a triple threat match or another Gargano vs Ciampa match. I'm sick of the latter and would prefer the triple threat match with Alesiter Black all day. 

The main event was fairly good but slightly disappointing. Don't get me wrong, I liked the match between Moustache Mountain and The Undisputed Era but it didn't grab me like it should've done. Some of the spots where Seven was in a submission dragged slightly, especially at the end and wasn't as dramatic as it set out to be. Still. Very enjoyable match. If I had to rate it, ***1/4.


----------



## Reil

I feel like Baszler vs LaRae will be a TV/Full Sail match if anything. Candice is incredibly overhyped (a lot of her matches tend to fall apart fairly quickly, which is why most of them are kept short), and if she were to win the title, I feel like it would be solely because she's Johnny's wife. That's it.

She'll probably be used as a plot device to have whoever wins the #1 contender's match (assuming its not her) to get more heat onto the actual #1 contender.


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, 2 schools of thought on the main event. One one hand, it was awesome. I loved the action. I loved Seven's selling. I loved the drama it created.

On the other hand......why didn't Bate just break the hold!? I mean, I know they were going for and I'm not even saying it didn't work. But hell you broke up the hold Roddy had on him. Just get in the ring, break it, and get back out.

I just couldn't help from thinking that watching this match. Regardless, another great one from these teams. They need to have the rubber match in Brooklyn. Maybe 2/3 Falls as people have suggested.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great main event match. Match of the week very easily in WWE. Loved it. 

Good show overall, too. Once again the best show of the week. The Ciampa beatdown on Black was pretty cool, too. That DDT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Best overall wrestling NXT has had in awhile, Cole/Burch was excellent (****) and TUE/MM was even better (**** 1/4) although not breaking the hold was a little head-scratching.



MC 16 said:


> Cole vs Burch was okay. To be totally honest, I didn't expect much from this despite Burch being in the match but it was fine and it didn't last too long. Cole needs to get a new finisher, the shining wizard looks weak.


What would you give him? I get why they don't give him the actual last shot (brainbuster on the knee) because he can't do it to everyone. He could go back to the corona crash but is that more effective than the wizard?


----------



## Jedah

Cole vs. Burch underdelivered compared to what it could have been.

Kairi vs. Vanessa Bourne was one of both of their better matches in NXT. Kairi is super over. Her promo was fine compared to last week, though I notice she still has trouble pronouncing "S" words.

Ciampa ambushed Black. I assume that means the match won't happen two weeks from now and it will be set for Brooklyn. Gargano is still the big question mark.

Awesome main event. Match of the month so far, even above Murphy/Ali, and thus a match of the year candidate for me, though why Tyler Bate didn't run into the ring to break the hold at the end was pretty jarring. That will lower its score somewhat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I liked the show mucho and thought the main event was muy bueno. While I am happy Undisputed won, I wouldn't have minded a longer Mountain reign, just so it didn't feel like a reign solely because of NXT UK. Best WWE show of the week yet again.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017204743322472448
Interesting...



Spoiler: NXT Tapings Spoilers



At the tapings, it was just a 3 way between Kairi, Candice, and Nikki. So I wonder how Bianca gets written out of this match. I mean she's a heel so I don't expect her to just get attacked. Maybe they just announce a random injury so she misses the match but has a chance to challenge Kairi after she wins the title in Brooklyn.


----------



## DammitChrist

TD Stinger said:


> OK, 2 schools of thought on the main event. One one hand, it was awesome. I loved the action. I loved Seven's selling. I loved the drama it created.
> 
> On the other hand......why didn't Bate just break the hold!? I mean, I know they were going for and I'm not even saying it didn't work. But hell you broke up the hold Roddy had on him. Just get in the ring, break it, and get back out.
> 
> I just couldn't help from thinking that watching this match. Regardless, another great one from these teams. They need to have the rubber match in Brooklyn. Maybe 2/3 Falls as people have suggested.


Was it because the referee would’ve DQ Tyler Bate (along with Trent Seven) if he interfered by breaking the submission hold one more time? Bate literally broke the hold moments before the finish, and the referee threatened to DQ by pointing his finger at him. Maybe that’s why Bate didn’t come in to break it in the end.

Yes, Moustache Mointain would’ve retained the tag titles if they lost via DQ; but they probably didn’t want the match to end dirty. They are competitive gentlemen after all.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What would you give him? I get why they don't give him the actual last shot (brainbuster on the knee) because he can't do it to everyone. He could go back to the corona crash but is that more effective than the wizard?


I mean Sting's been retired for years now, don't see why Cole couldn't use the Scorpion Death Drop.



Jedah said:


> Ciampa ambushed Black. I assume that means the match won't happen two weeks from now and it will be set for Brooklyn. Gargano is still the big question mark.


I don't know, I really doubt that that move was mean to write Black off TV for 2 weeks. Maybe I'm wrong, NXT has done stuff like that before. But that's not how I read it.



DammitC said:


> Was it because the referee would’ve DQ Tyler Bate (along with Trent Seven) if he interfered by breaking the submission hold one more time? Bate literally broke the hold moments before the finish, and the referee threatened to DQ by pointing his finger at him. Maybe that’s why Bate didn’t come in to break it in the end.
> 
> Yes, Moustache Mointain would’ve retained the tag titles if they lost via DQ; but they probably didn’t want the match to end dirty. They are competitive gentlemen after all.


Considering O'Reilly and Strong broke up pins countless times in the match and they were in the ring far longer than the 5 seconds they're allotted, I wouldn't be trying to go to the rule book to explain this.

They were going for a dramatic ending. And to an extent it worked. Doesn't make Bate look like any less of a dumbass.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

Main Event; while I usually hate spoilers, WWE spoiling this title loss so far in advance has given me plenty of time to soften to the heartbreak of Moustache Mountain’s NXT capture being done in the name of nothing but a cheap pop in the UK with no long term story for them. I mean don’t get me wrong, this is still fucking garbage, but this would have hurt had I not known going in, instead I’ve had time to get over it. 

In terms of the match, I actually really enjoyed it, the Chekhov’s gun pay off with the thrown in towel was a great touch. Undisputed may have generated genuine heat for the first time. So much emotion at the end, even with knowing what was coming. The two teams have great chemistry and they told a great story, the only real criticism of the match for me was the amount of finisher kick outs which really hurt the pacing of the match. Undisputed felt like they came in with a clear game plan to win, O’Reilly is phenomenal, while Moustache were given a way out thanks to Seven’s knee and even with Seven’s knee, Seven and Bate were given great showings. 

Elsewhere on the show: 

– That Cole/Burch match was pretty boring, but the brutal trifecta of moves Cole used to put Burch away were awesome.

– Why do they keep getting Sane to cut promos? They are awful. She is a great wrestler but her goofy mannerisms and bad promos really made it hard for me to enjoy her. The 4-Way next week sounds fun though.


----------



## SAMCRO

The end of the tag match was kinda weird, why didn't Bate just jump in and break up the submission instead of throwing in the towel?

Do they really expect us to believe Black vs Ciampa for the title is gonna happen on NXT tv without fuckery? lol its clear as fucking day Gargano is gonna interfere and the match is gonna be thrown out and set up for a triple threat at the next Takeover for the title. Which i think is bullshit, Ciampa deserves a long 1 on 1 match where he wins the title, i don't want Gargano involved in it where he possibly wins the title, its Ciampa's time god damn it.

Kairi Sane vs Vanessa was pretty good, interesting Sane won with that submission and not the elbow, guess they wanna show she has more in her arsenal to put people away with. I will say Kairi is the most lovable underdog female babyface iv'e seen in a long time, its almost impossible to hate her, she just makes you root for her to win and make a comeback in all her matches. Her promo was kinda bad but the audience still cheered her thats how great a babyface she is, she can cut a bad promo and still be cheered. Shes like an adorable puppy you can't bring yourself to hate in any way.

I didn't see the point in having the build for Candice vs Shayna start before you do the fatal four way number 1 contenders match, cause you kinda made it pretty obvious Candice is winning that match, cause you already got the build for Candice vs Shayna started with that parking lot fight.

Cole vs Burch was kinda boring, mainly cause of Burch, he just doesn't have much of a moveset, its the most basic generic British moveset ever. Still for the life of me don't understand why the Kneecap Brainbuster isn't Cole's finisher, why the fuck is that used as a set up for that lame Shining Wizard? If he's allowed to use the Kneecap Brainbuster i don't get why its not his finisher, it makes no sense. The Shining Wizard should be the setup for the Kneecap Brainbuster, not the other way around.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bate should have been held/trapped on the outside unable to get in and help. The way it happened was just ridiculous and made Bate look utterly ridiculous. Why not have Roddy have Bate in a sub of some sort on the outside so he's unable to break it up or even have Bate handcuffed to the barricade by a sneaky Adam Cole or Bobby Fish even without the ref realizing but with the towel within his reach.


----------



## checkcola

I do wonder if Shayna Baszler would be made to tap to Kairi down the line. Would be quite poetic justice!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Great show again this week IMO.

Cole v Burch was solid although i will say i was maybe expecting a bit more excitement from it. Still, really good showing, Cole is a star and Burch is really fun to watch in ring.

The LeRae/Baszler segment was good, always nice to see a bit of intensity. Got a bad feeling Dakota is going to lose to Lacey though  

Kairi v Borne was a good match too, i really struggle to get into Borne as a character myself but she's definitely improving which is good to see. Nice to see a different finish too from Kairi as opposed to the elbow drop.

Ciampa ambushing Black was really well done especially coming right after the Gargano confrontation. There's potential for this to go in so many different directions, the DDT off the table was awesome too.

And now that main event, arguably maybe not as good as their first tag title match in London, but it was still absolutely brilliant IMO. Bate is an absolute star with his ring work, he's fantastic to watch. The action all the way through was really fun and entertaining, and Seven heroically fighting through his injury all the way to the very end was superb TV. A heartbreaking but superbly well done way to end the match too. Shame that MM's win was probably just a thing to give to the UK crowd more than anything else, but it's still produced some great wrestling.


----------



## corkymccorkell

SAMCRO said:


> The end of the tag match was kinda weird, why didn't Bate just jump in and break up the submission instead of throwing in the towel?


Your only allowed one submission or pin break per match which Bate used while Strong had Seven in the Stronghold earlier.


----------



## TL Hopper

can Danny Burch please stop attempting a kip up? It takes him about 10 minutes & is embarrassing to watch


----------



## Mordecay

The main event was very good, but I still think they always portray the babyfaces as dumb. I know that there is this rule in which you can only break a submission/pinfall once on every tag match, but for fucks sake, during the second half of the match O'Reilly and Strong spend most of the time beating up 2 on 1 whichever member of MM was legal and the ref wasn't doing shit, couldn't Bate just break the submission again, getting DQ'd and retain the titles? I swear WWE makes their babyfaces look like the biggest geeks.


----------



## SAMCRO

corkymccorkell said:


> Your only allowed one submission or pin break per match which Bate used while Strong had Seven in the Stronghold earlier.


Not sure i've ever heard WWE emphasize on that rule, every tag match i see multiple pin/submission break ups, i don't think i've ever heard the commentators mention they're only allowed 1 pin and submission break up.


----------



## Reil

Next week is the last episode before the next set of tapings. Expect everything to be built up to Takeover: Brooklyn after next Thursday, at least from a spoiler perspective.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just got round to watching...

Cole vs Burch was ok but nothing more, you know what to expect from Burch, bit of technical wrestling along with a few hard hitting exchanges.

Right now I'm not seeing the appeal in Kairi Sane, she's a good wrestler but nothing more, she acts like a complete goof. Match with Vanessa Borne was ok, Vanessa's improving in the ring everytime she makes an appearance.

Really liked the backstage segment with Black/Gargano/Ciampa, Gargano is slowly going nuts, Ciampa delivered a nice attack on Black, he sure loves doing DDT's on hard floors.

I think I understand why the ringside mics have been turned up for these tapings, just about could hear the ref saying "one more you're disqualified" or something along those lines, strange booking, wasn't keen on the ending. The match was bang average until Tyler Bate stepped foot in the ring, he turned that match from average to great in the space of five mins, what an incredible talent.


----------



## ellthom

Never cared for Trent until that match, my god did it make me feel for the guy... that was awesome storytelling. And probably one of my favourite matches of the year... I love a match that can get me so emotionally invested. I am not even mad that Moustache Mountain lost that was an amazing match.


----------



## MC

MC 16 said:


> The main event was fairly good but slightly disappointing. Don't get me wrong, I liked the match between Moustache Mountain and The Undisputed Era but it didn't grab me like it should've done. Some of the spots where Seven was in a submission dragged slightly, especially at the end and wasn't as dramatic as it set out to be. Still. Very enjoyable match.



I never thought highly of it at the time but then everyone started to buzz about the match and I re-watched it and I can totally see what the hype is now. Tremendous match. The viciousness as well as the urgency showed by Strong and KOR when putting on the submissions was awesome. Relentless. I knew that leg would've been used some how and they incorporated it very well done. Bate selling of concern mixed with Seven's stubbornness to continue was great development for their characters. Awesome match. It's not one of the favourite tag matches of the year, just outside my top five but it's my WWE Match Of The Year, no doubt.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I've kinda done the opposite turn on the Tag Title match now the emotional impact has worn off it is like... why didn't Bate just get DQ'd? They'd lose the match but keep the titles. They were losing regardless but he chose the loss without the titles in it which just makes zero sense and is dumb. Almost as dumb as Seven forcing himself into the match after being injured, pretty much guaranteeing their loss. Just a really stupidly booked match from top to bottom honestly.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Why the tag title change when Mustache Mountain just won them? 

Anyways this week was alright, I'm starting to stan Vanessa Borne she's improving a lot.


----------



## ChrisMC

candice-wrestling said:


> Anyways this week was alright, I'm starting to stan Vanessa Borne she's improving a lot.


I agree! She impressed me quite a bit during her match with Kairi. She has a great look and some type of swag about her that draws me in. Plus, she is beautiful, which helps. She's definitely improving in the ring and clearly making an effort to add new moves to her arsenal (ala that twisting suplex) and is doing a good job of standing out amongst the other women, in my opinion. I'm excited to see where she is headed. Overall, I actually really like the entire crop of women they have in NXT right now. They each seem to have their own character and something going for them, although I'm not too big on Nikki Cross and can't be bothered with Shayna.


----------



## candice-wrestling

ChrisMC said:


> I agree! She impressed me quite a bit during her match with Kairi. She has a great look and some type of swag about her that draws me in. Plus, she is beautiful, which helps. She's definitely improving in the ring and clearly making an effort to add new moves to her arsenal (ala that twisting suplex) and is doing a good job of standing out amongst the other women, in my opinion. I'm excited to see where she is headed. Overall, I actually really like the entire crop of women they have in NXT right now. They each seem to have their own character and something going for them, although I'm not too big on Nikki Cross and can't be bothered with Shayna.


I agree, the current crop of girls in NXT is very strong. I feel the same about Nikki & Shayna. Nikki's alright but definitely not someone I care a whole lot about, I reckon she'll be moving up soon since she's been teaming up with Becky on SD house shows and I highly doubt she's gonna win that #1 contender match next week so there really isn't anything left for her to do in NXT. Shayna just doesn't interest me and she never has even when she was on the independent scene.


----------



## ChrisMC

candice-wrestling said:


> I agree, the current crop of girls in NXT is very strong. I feel the same about Nikki & Shayna. Nikki's alright but definitely not someone I care a whole lot about, I reckon she'll be moving up soon since she's been teaming up with Becky on SD house shows and I highly doubt she's gonna win that #1 contender match next week so there really isn't anything left for her to do in NXT. Shayna just doesn't interest me and she never has even when she was on the independent scene.


Yeah, I'm wondering if Nikki will be called up soon also. I find her to be more interesting as a part of Sanity as opposed to an active member of the women's roster but obviously that's not the direction they are going. If a move does happen for her, I'm hoping I will become more interested depending on how they use her but I am definitely not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Reil

I don't really see Nikki moving up before Summerslam, to be honest. WWE likely isn't going to want to introduce someone new to the shuffle before then, as it will muddy the waters leading into their second biggest PPV of the year. Afterwards is fair game however.

Also Nikki is back on the NXT house show circuit this weekend.


----------



## #HEELFACE

If that Undisputed Era/Mustache Mountain match happened in Japan with Omega and Okada somehow involved Meltzer would give it 8.5 stars


----------



## Reil

WWE announced Bianca suffered an "unnamed injury", and won't be a part of next week's fatal four way match. I assume that was put in place to prevent Bianca from having a loss on her *NXT TV/Takeover* record (she's not injured), and its likely whoever wins next week will go on to beat Shayna at Brooklyn, then feud with Bianca as their first big program (at Takeover LA). Shayna vs Bianca would be pretty difficult to write, even for NXT creative. Since its heel vs heel.


----------



## zrc

Reil said:


> WWE announced Bianca suffered an "unnamed injury", and won't be a part of next week's fatal four way match. I assume that was put in place to prevent Bianca from having a loss on her *NXT TV/Takeover* record (she's not injured), and its likely whoever wins next week will go on to beat Shayna at Brooklyn, then feud with Bianca as their first big program (at Takeover LA). Shayna vs Bianca would be pretty difficult to write, even for NXT creative. Since its heel vs heel.


I wouldn't worry about that. Shayna isn't retaining anyways.


----------



## Natecore

So I’m trying to watch this tag match I’ve heard so much about and it’s fucking unwatchable. The camerawork and editing is a sloppy mess. What a disaster. 

I’m giving up 1 minute into the match.


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019620374357708811
Looks like Kairi is seeking a redemption arc.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

A SHOW tonight.


----------



## MC

Oh yeah. The best wrestler in NXT (and arguably WWE), Kassius Ohno is in action tonight. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn. That women's triple threat was the WWE Match of the Week. Really, really good.


----------



## TD Stinger

For essentially a filler episode, this show tonight was really good.

Gotta say, Lacey Evans is really coming along nicely. Using the tag rope to tie up Dakota in the Tree of Woe. Torturing her on the ground with her knee to her back. The constant shots to the stomach. Her cocky demeanor in the ring. And just saying, she can wear that outfit again any time. And obviously it helps to have a great babyface in Dakota to work off of.

Obviously she needs a new finisher. But besides that, Lacey Evans is looking really good right now.

EC3 talking to Kona Reeves backstage thinking “shit, they’re making me work with the dollar store version of myself.” But, between taking a selfie with the fan and now facing a true heel in Reeves, it seems he’s settling more into a face role which is best for him.

That video package between Black and Ciampa, man, NXT and WWE always knock those out of the park, especially NXT. They’ve only been feuding for a couple weeks and they have me salivating over their match next week.

KO with a squash, and that’s it.

And yay! More video packages. Not even being sarcastic.

The War Raiders package was very well done. It wasn’t so much the typical one like they did for Balor, Apollo, The Mighty, etc. They talked about their past and history but also did it in a more promo based way to put over their characters and how badass they are. The Dream promo was very well done as well.

And the Women’s Triple Threat was awesome. All 3 women shined. MVP to me was Candice who was flying all over the place. Nikki bringing her crazy into the game while also punishing Kairi at the end. Kairi doing her thing. And that finish was so well done.


----------



## Jedah

Nice show tonight, even though much of it was promos.

Lacey continues to develop nicely and Dakota is a very good babyface, probably the second best female babyface in the company (more on that later). Lacey needs a new finisher though. Badly.

Women's triple threat was one of the best women's matches this year. Kairi is so good at what she does. So intense but lovable. Cross was equally over at first but as the match went on it was no contest. Everyone wanted to see Kairi win and she did. She really needs to win in Brooklyn and go on to face Io.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Edit: Oh okay they just mentioned Bel Air was not medically cleared. 

So I am just starting this week's NXT and apparently the Women's match is a Triple Threat? I swear last week it was a four way, did I just dream that?


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the fuck is Ohno getting a squash match against a local jobber? Lol i believe thats the only time he gets a win is when he faces some jobber scrub, they build him up some credibility by getting wins over these jobbers to make him still somewhat credible despite always losing to the bigger stars.


----------



## zrc

Forgot Kassius Ohno was still there to be honest.


----------



## 751161

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck is Ohno getting a squash match against a local jobber? Lol i believe thats the only time he gets a win is when he faces some jobber scrub, they build him up some credibility by getting wins over these jobbers to make him still somewhat credible despite always losing to the bigger stars.


I'm convinced Ohno is always going to be enhancement talent at this point. It's actually a shame, because despite some people having problems with his look, he's one of the most talented guys in NXT.

He does always make others look pretty good, but the wins over him don't mean much. 

As for the show, it was as enjoyable as usual. I enjoyed the Women's 3 Way a lot, was definitely the highlight of the show for me. I've been kind of drifting out of NXT's Women's Division for a bit now, but this was good.

I'm looking forward to seeing Black/Ciampa a lot. I haven't checked spoilers, because I want to keep it a surprise, but I really, really hope Ciampa wins. He's the best Heel in NXT right now. Black is good, but Ciampa is like Super Villain levels of good.


----------



## Piers

Unless you're Godzilla, no one should ever win a wrestling match in 2018 with a punch. (Yeah Lacey Evans needs a new finisher)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Once again, the WWE show of the week.


----------



## MC

Pretty whatever show. Triple threat matches are always the same. It was an okay match but nothing special. Lacey Evans bores me. Why she is getting a push, I do not know. Ohno only had a squash. The rest I don't remember.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm convinced Ohno is always going to be enhancement talent at this point. It's actually a shame, because despite some people having problems with his look, he's one of the most talented guys in NXT.
> 
> He does always make others look pretty good, but the wins over him don't mean much.
> 
> As for the show, it was as enjoyable as usual. I enjoyed the Women's 3 Way a lot, was definitely the highlight of the show for me. I've been kind of drifting out of NXT's Women's Division for a bit now, but this was good.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Black/Ciampa a lot. I haven't checked spoilers, because I want to keep it a surprise, but I really, really hope Ciampa wins. He's the best Heel in NXT right now. Black is good, but Ciampa is like Super Villain levels of good.


Women's 3 way was great and I wasn't expecting much. I enjoyed it a ton, as well. MOTW in WWE for me. Also loved the promo videos for War Raiders and Dream. Good opener. Agreed, another good NXT show.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

– EC3 isn’t great in the ring and I am not sure if I am meant to like him or not, but I am really enjoying his character. 

– Damn that Ciampa/Black video package DAAAAMN. Never been so hype for a match that clearly isn’t happening.

– Random squash match for Ohno? I get that Ohno isn’t in his prime anymore but even NXT is slower than the indies so you really think they’d do more with him. He surely has only so long left and WWE is just wasting him. 

– Zero interest in Ricochet v Cole, I think Cole has been by and large rubbish in NXT, but I am interested in seeing Ricochet getting the belt off of him and seeing the title actually becoming part of the show rather than just an accessory to Cole’s costume. 

– From a business perspective that War Raiders video package was fascinating to me. Heavy usage of PROGRESS footage, including shots of the Raiders holding the IWGP titles, “holy shit!” chants, referencing them as War Machine, the voices of Jim and Glen etc who expected to see the London Riots on NXT TV? This made the Raiders look great all the same.

– Sadly the Velveteen Dream promo video package was probably the worst on the show. 

Then the main event, wasn’t really all that impressed with this, it was fine but it was clunky and sloppy at times. I also didn’t like how LeRea took the pin and got battered into the floor for most of the match. The best part of this was Baszler on commentary but I have worries that since they’re doing the MYC Final again and the arrogance shown by Baszler on commentary that they are dropping the title to Sane about a year too late.


----------



## 751161

Showstopper said:


> Women's 3 way was great and I wasn't expecting much. I enjoyed it a ton, as well. MOTW in WWE for me. Also loved the promo videos for War Raiders and Dream. Good opener. Agreed, another good NXT show.


Main Roster:










(Except, we know :vince)

NXT:










Even when NXT has pretty filler episodes like this, it's still really enjoyable. 

I'm really looking forward to Black vs. Ciampa next week. Definitely has a big fight feel to it. :mark: That will most likely top anything that happens on RAW or SD. The video package got me so fucking hyped. Seriously, whoever makes all of these packages, give them a damn raise already. Most consistent in the company.


----------



## ChrisMC

Can we talk about how the women killed it this week?

Both of the matches were top notch. Evans vs Kai told a great story and really shows how Evans is improving with each match. It was nice seeming some creative moments like tying Kai up with the tag rope. She is definitely a future #1 contender. Kai was amazing as always and plays such a great underdog. 

The triple threat was fantastic! The crowd was sooo into it, as was I. There was great spots that genuinely kept me on edge and the finish was a nice moment. These ladies absolutely killed it! Only bad part was Shayna’s awful commentary and the lack of Bianca. 

I am going to be in Brooklyn live to see Shayna vs. Sane and I’m really, really hope they put on a great match. I am not a Shayna fan at all but I have hope.


----------



## MC

Pizzamorg said:


> New NXT.
> 
> – EC3 isn’t great in the ring and I am not sure if I am meant to like him or not, but I am really enjoying his character.
> 
> – Damn that Ciampa/Black video package DAAAAMN. Never been so hype for a match that clearly isn’t happening.
> 
> – Random squash match for Ohno? I get that Ohno isn’t in his prime anymore but even NXT is slower than the indies so you really think they’d do more with him. He surely has only so long left and WWE is just wasting him.
> 
> – Zero interest in Ricochet v Cole, I think Cole has been by and large rubbish in NXT, but I am interested in seeing Ricochet getting the belt off of him and seeing the title actually becoming part of the show rather than just an accessory to Cole’s costume.
> 
> – From a business perspective that War Raiders video package was fascinating to me. Heavy usage of PROGRESS footage, including shots of the Raiders holding the IWGP titles, “holy shit!” chants, referencing them as War Machine, the voices of Jim and Glen etc who expected to see the London Riots on NXT TV? This made the Raiders look great all the same.
> 
> – Sadly the Velveteen Dream promo video package was probably the worst on the show.
> 
> Then the main event, wasn’t really all that impressed with this, it was fine but it was clunky and sloppy at times. I also didn’t like how LeRea took the pin and got battered into the floor for most of the match. The best part of this was Baszler on commentary but I have worries that since they’re doing the MYC Final again and the arrogance shown by Baszler on commentary that they are dropping the title to Sane about a year too late.


I basically agree with all of this. Essentially the Ohno comments. I know he has a role but he is far better than what he is getting at the moment. It's not like he can't go, he shown in SSS16 that he can.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Decent episode this week...

Dakota Kai vs Lacey Evans was a solid match, they produced what I expected from them. Lacey Evans in ring wise is really growing on me, really good methodical wrestling from her in this match, she did a good job at targeting Dakota's midsection and back, that tree of woe spot in particular was nice. Dakota did her usual stuff, great selling from her, fun comeback but then falls to defeat 

I quite enjoyed the EC3/Kona Reeves segment, I actually thought Kona did a good job here.

Brilliant video package for Black vs Ciampa

That Kassius Ohno squash has to lead to something, really don't know why they resigned him if he's going to be lost in the shuffle.

Interesting video package on War Raiders

Bizarre promo package with Velveteen

The Women's triple threat was a fun match, Full Sail were absolutely hot for this. The exchanges between Nikki Cross and Candice LeRae were the best parts of the match for me, I have to say Kairi didn't do much, sat out for a few mins, hit an elbow from the outside, hit a spinning backfist then came out of nowhere to claim victory. As I said last week I really don't see the appeal with Kairi right now, having her as number one contender is the wrong move, I really don't think she's ready for a title run, Nikki Cross, Candice LeRae and Dakota Kai are far better babyfaces to dethrone Shayna.


----------



## Reil

I think the issue with Kairi right now is she hasn't had much of a chance to actually show off. The majority of her NXT matches have been squash matches, or on the shorter side. She's obscenely good in the ring, just hasn't had a chance to show it yet. And as for her not working much in that match, that was her second or third match of the tapings.


----------



## Jedah

Kairi was by far the most over person in that match. :shrug She gets people into her performances no matter what she does.

Besides, Shayna already beat Dakota and Nikki, and Candice has really done nothing at this point. Shayna vs. Kairi has far more backstory, particularly with the Mae Young Classic imminent, and implications for the future with Io now in NXT.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jedah said:


> Kairi was by far the most over person in that match. :shrug She gets people into her performances no matter what she does.


:confused

Nikki was by far the most over, she got the biggest pop when she came out and they were chanting for her like mad.

Shayna has history with all you mentioned, her and Kairi is 1-1, having Nikki, Candice or Dakota beat her would create a fantastic moment for them. 

I just don't think Kairi is ready, good wrestler, nothing more, I just can't connect with her character and her promo stuff will continue to suck.


----------



## Jedah

Alright_Mate said:


> :confused
> 
> Nikki was by far the most over, she got the biggest pop when she came out and they were chanting for her like mad.


Nikki did get the biggest pop, and then she and Kairi got dueling chants at the start. As the match went on though, Kairi got way more of them, including when she was attacking Nikki.

As you say though, Kairi is the only one that has a win over Shayna out of anyone on the NXT roster right now, and the only one to really beat her decisively because Ember's win was a fluke. She destroyed Dakota and the match with Nikki was pretty meh.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jedah said:


> Nikki did get the biggest pop, and then she and Kairi got dueling chants at the start. As the match went on though, Kairi got way more of them, including when she was attacking Nikki.
> 
> As you say though, Kairi is the only one that has a win over Shayna out of anyone on the NXT roster right now, and the only one to really beat her decisively because Ember's win was a fluke. She destroyed Dakota and the match with Nikki was pretty meh.


All three got good support but Nikki was by far the most over throughout the entire match.

The last time Kairi faced Shayna though she basically got destroyed too, Shayna's destroyed Kairi, Nikki and Dakota. Whoever is to beat her you can class it as a big win, Nikki and Dakota finally overcoming her would be just as decent storyline wise, I'll add Candice to that too.

Kairi has so much to work on, her character work is that of a complete goof, her promo work is terrible. Seeing what's been done with Asuka and Nakamura I just can't see Kairi having success, maybe that's why I'm struggling to connect, Asuka had more appeal now Kairi's come along to take the mantelpiece and she's a level below.


----------



## Reil

I found her promo last week to be fine? It was cheesy, but the crowd enjoyed it. Her character has started growing a bit more edge to it as well, but she still plays to the crowd because what a shock, she's popular with younger kids. And there is actual history with Shayna and Kairi as well, that extends back to the Mae Young Classic, AND even before that in STARDOM. You seem to forget that Kairi and Shayna both have a win over each other in the WWE.

Nikki Cross is getting called up soon most likely.

Dakota Kai is either going to be a part of NXT UK (she's going to be at the UK tapings at the end of the month), or won't be in the title scene any time soon, since she's on a losing streak against anyone who isn't a jobber.

Candice LaRae is basically Johnny's wife. That's *all* her character is. WWE didn't do itself any favors last week with trying to separate that trait from her either, with that parking lot brawl.

And with Io Shirai coming in soon, its very likely if Kairi walks out with the title at Brooklyn, they'll be clashing at Takeover New York (WM Weekend). It's easily the best women's match you could run, and would outshine whatever WWE puts on during Wrestlemania for the women.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Reil said:


> I found her promo last week to be fine? It was cheesy, but the crowd enjoyed it. Her character has started growing a bit more edge to it as well, but she still plays to the crowd because what a shock, she's popular with younger kids. And there is actual history with Shayna and Kairi as well, that extends back to the Mae Young Classic, AND even before that in STARDOM. You seem to forget that Kairi and Shayna both have a win over each other in the WWE.
> 
> Nikki Cross is getting called up soon most likely.
> 
> Dakota Kai is either going to be a part of NXT UK (she's going to be at the UK tapings at the end of the month), or won't be in the title scene any time soon, since she's on a losing streak against anyone who isn't a jobber.
> 
> Candice LaRae is basically Johnny's wife. That's *all* her character is. WWE didn't do itself any favors last week with trying to separate that trait from her either, with that parking lot brawl.
> 
> And with Io Shirai coming in soon, its very likely if Kairi walks out with the title at Brooklyn, they'll be clashing at Takeover New York (WM Weekend). It's easily the best women's match you could run, and would outshine whatever WWE puts on during Wrestlemania for the women.


It was too much on the cringeworthy side, Full Sail enjoy most things but you can tell it's more of a sympathetic reaction. Of course she plays to the crowd because she's a face, still she acts in a goofy manner which I don't find appealing in the slightest. And who are you referring to as you?

The thing with Nikki is that she's been on a nice roll of late, she's been looking far better on her own, she doesn't need Sanity to get a reaction. 

Would surprise me if Dakota is part of NXT UK on a full time basis considering she has no connection to the UK scene. If anyone is to move over I wouldn't be surprised if it's Nixon Newell. Dakota's story progression is clear as you say, you can easily build her up in time and have her finally overcome Shayna, it makes sense and it's an option.

Regardless if Candice is basically Johnny's wife she has appeal, wherever she's been she's had a connection with fans that other Women's wrestlers can only dream of, most of that support may have come from her wrestling guys; however she's likeable and well supported.

The Io vs Kairi path seems an obvious one but there we have two Japanese women, one of which clearly isn't ready, the other of course hasn't featured yet. Kairi has some stuff to iron out, her going forward as Champion isn't an appealing concept.


----------



## Reil

Well it seems like for the most part, we have to disagree. I feel like Kairi is ready to be champion. She's put forth a lot of effort, is VERY popular with people online and in general, and is incredibly well liked behind the scenes. I've never ever heard a bad story about Kairi behind the scenes. It's pretty obvious WWE will think very highly of her as a result and likely reward her. This push over the past few months has helped as well.

And I say Kairi vs Io is the biggest program they can run, because they'll want to stack the card for Takeover New York (they are running against the ROH x NJPW show). And Kairi and Io are two of the top female wrestlers in the world, in ring wise. Io Shirai, Mayu Iwatani, and Kairi Sane/Hojo are the best female wrestlers in the world.

Anyways, at the end of the day, maybe Kairi just isn't the wrestler for you. Just like how Dakota Kai and Candice LaRae aren't championship material to me right now. Dakota has a loooooooooooong way to go before she's championship material (they need to desperately rehab her), and Candice will pretty much forever be tied to Gargano in my eyes, and that's not a good thing. And Nikki is almost certainly gone from NXT after Summerslam anyways. Right now it seems like WWE plans on building the NXT Women's Division around Kairi.


----------



## Jedah

Alright_Mate said:


> All three got good support but Nikki was by far the most over throughout the entire match.
> 
> The last time Kairi faced Shayna though she basically got destroyed too, Shayna's destroyed Kairi, Nikki and Dakota. Whoever is to beat her you can class it as a big win, Nikki and Dakota finally overcoming her would be just as decent storyline wise, I'll add Candice to that too.
> 
> Kairi has so much to work on, her character work is that of a complete goof, her promo work is terrible. Seeing what's been done with Asuka and Nakamura I just can't see Kairi having success, maybe that's why I'm struggling to connect, Asuka had more appeal now Kairi's come along to take the mantelpiece and she's a level below.


It was about even between Kairi and Nikki at first, but as the match went on, Kairi got the most support. Candice was actually significantly less over than the other two.

Eh, I thought Kairi's promo was fine (though not the one the week before when she talked about making Vanessa walk the plank, she better not say shit like that again). And "sympathy" is a pretty warped way of viewing how the audience was into her. She's a goof, but that's her charm.

The important thing story wise is that Kairi actually has a victory over Shayna and a very big one at that, so this is the rubber match. I personally think Dakota's time will come later. I would actually have Dakota eventually be the one to beat Io, which would be a much, much bigger win than beating Shayna.


----------



## gl83

Jedah said:


> It was about even between Kairi and Nikki at first, but as the match went on, Kairi got the most support. Candice was actually significantly less over than the other two.
> 
> Eh, I thought Kairi's promo was fine (though not the one the week before when she talked about making Vanessa walk the plank, she better not say shit like that again). And "sympathy" is a pretty warped way of viewing how the audience was into her. She's a goof, but that's her charm.
> 
> The important thing story wise is that Kairi actually has a victory over Shayna and a very big one at that, so this is the rubber match. I personally think Dakota's time will come later. I would actually have Dakota eventually be the one to beat Io, which would be a much, much bigger win than beating Shayna.



Dakota, right now I feel is kinda in the same spot as Johnny Gargano was last year after Ciampa's betrayal and the end of DIY. In that they're on a losing streak and unable to get that big win. They have good, competitive matches; they come close, but in the end they fail to seal the deal.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I never gave a shit about War Machine in ROH or NXT but that promo video was fantastic. These guys need a meaningful feud. 

Lacey Evans is what a real woman looks like. And she’s getting better every week. 

I might be the only person who likes Kona Reeves but I think he’s got killer potential as a heel. “We could have been the finest of friends”. :lol Can’t wait to watch the EC3 feud develop. 

Really hoping Ciampa wins the title. I like Black but the belt needs to be part of Tomaso’s feud with Gargano. 

Exciting match from the ladies. Very tight with no down time. I wonder how Bianca figures into all this or maybe she’s really injured and won’t.


----------



## Reil

Mugging of Cena said:


> Exciting match from the ladies. Very tight with no down time. I wonder how Bianca figures into all this or maybe she’s really injured and won’t.


She isn't injured. She wrestled the Saturday after the announcement was made. Anyways, as for how she factors in, I am almost willing to bet money that she is Kairi's first or second challenger, depending on if Shayna gets her rematch or not (assuming she loses the title).

Unrelated, but Dave apparently gave Mustache Mountain vs Undisputed Era 5 stars.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Reil said:


> She isn't injured. She wrestled the Saturday after the announcement was made. Anyways, as for how she factors in, I am almost willing to bet money that she is Kairi's first or second challenger, depending on if Shayna gets her rematch or not (assuming she loses the title).
> 
> Unrelated, but Dave apparently gave Mustache Mountain vs Undisputed Era 5 stars.


If she’s not really injured and they took her out of the match saying she was, then I suspect she’ll interfere in the title match at Takeover. 

Which one? The UK special or the one at Full Sail?


----------



## Reil

Mugging of Cena said:


> If she’s not really injured and they took her out of the match saying she was, then I suspect she’ll interfere in the title match at Takeover.
> 
> Which one? The UK special or the one at Full Sail?


The one at Full Sail.

As for her interfering, don't bet on it. NXT generally keeps their Takeover matches clean. It isn't the main roster. Especially since this is seen as their version of Wrestlemania. Triple H has said Takeover: Brooklyn (before Summerslam) is basically NXT's version of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Reil said:


> The one at Full Sail.
> 
> As for her interfering, don't bet on it. NXT generally keeps their Takeover matches clean. It isn't the main roster.


Fair enough. Why do you think they kept her out of the women’s match after saying she’d be in it last week? Just curious what your take on it is.


----------



## Reil

Mugging of Cena said:


> Fair enough. Why do you think they kept her out of the women’s match after saying she’d be in it last week? Just curious what your take on it is.


Probably because she is undefeated on NXT TV, and they probably don't want her first loss to come from a fatal four way. And her winning would be a disaster since it would be heel vs heel at Brooklyn. And its a LOT harder to book that compared to face vs face.

And also probably a storyline hook for after Brooklyn. She'll challenge whoever has the title at that point (likely Kairi) at LA.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Gotta agree on the whole Kairi thing. Those two promos were _atrocious_. I appreciate she is Japanese, so English isn't her first language, but don't ask her then to perform what would be a goofy sounding promo from a native speaker in the first place. Just do what they did with Nakamura in NXT where he had very punchy promos, if he had to talk at all, remember that electric Balor promo where he basically just said "I have to beat you" but the crowd fucking exploded? Hell yeah, you didn't see non-native English speaker Nakamura talking about walking the plank or whatever other bollocks. 

But that is the least of Sane's problems, presentation wise, really. While I think it is setting up Baszler's downfall, Baszler wasn't wrong on commentary, Sane won the MYC and then what? What has she done in the last twelve months or whatever it has been since that tournament? Absolutely naff all, that is what. Don't get me wrong, NXT's women's division has been shite since the four horsewomen left and no one really is particularly well built for the women's title match, I just assume they picked Sane as a lesser of evils as she already has a clean victory over Baszler they can use as a work around.


----------



## Mordecay

Big Dave Meltzer gave the Bate/Seven vs Strong/O'Reilly from last week's NXT 5 stars :bjpenn

I wasn't so high on that womens match, I expected better given the talent involved, but it felt sloppy in spots and a bit rushed, despite that they had 10+ minutes.

I guess EC3 has turned face, a cocky face

Both Black/Ciampa and War Raiders video packages were very good

Kai vs Evans was fine, nothing really spectacular.


----------



## Psychosocial

That triple threat on Wednesday was solid and a lot of fun. I wish Nikki got to do more of what she did in this match instead of just doing her usual character work in every other match like she did in Chicago for example. She's a better wrestler than she gets credit for, but sometimes they go too far with her whole Sanity connection in her matches.

Hopefully she proved in this match that she doesn't really need that Sanity link to be all she's worth. Even though we all know that's all she'll be known as when she gets to the main roster, that crazy chick from Sanity.



Pizzamorg said:


> Gotta agree on the whole Kairi thing. Those two promos were _atrocious_. I appreciate she is Japanese, so English isn't her first language, but don't ask her then to perform what would be a goofy sounding promo from a native speaker in the first place. Just do what they did with Nakamura in NXT where he had very punchy promos, if he had to talk at all, remember that electric Balor promo where he basically just said "I have to beat you" but the crowd fucking exploded? Hell yeah, you didn't see non-native English speaker Nakamura talking about walking the plank or whatever other bollocks.
> 
> But that is the least of Sane's problems, presentation wise, really. While I think it is setting up Baszler's downfall, Baszler wasn't wrong on commentary, Sane won the MYC and then what? What has she done in the last twelve months or whatever it has been since that tournament? Absolutely naff all, that is what. Don't get me wrong, NXT's women's division has been shite since the four horsewomen left and no one really is particularly well built for the women's title match, I just assume they picked Sane as a lesser of evils as she already has a clean victory over Baszler they can use as a work around.


Kairi's gimmick is a pirate princess. Her saying something like walking the plank is corny, but it goes in line with her character at least. As for her doing naff since, tell me how many singles matches has she had in NXT that went over 5 minutes? I can hardly recall any. They just haven't allowed her to do much for whatever reason and are just using her popularity + the MYC win to justify her getting a title shot right now. Then again, none of the other options have done any more than her and she at least has history with Shayna as you pointed out so I guess it wasn't much of a choice than to have her win.

I disagree with the women's division being poor though. It's definitely missing something since Asuka moved up, but it's starting to see some improvement. LeRae, Belair, Kai, Evans, and Sane all have lots of potential plus they're gaining Io soon. And as soon as Shayna drops the belt, I think the match quality should improve, although with her and Nikki probably moving up to the main roster, the character work in the division will definitely take a drop for a while.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just watched this. Pretty good episode. Liked the War Raiders and Black/Ciampa stuff. Lacey Evans is hot. Nice little Velveteen promo. The 3 way was good and the right woman won. To me this was the second best WWE show of the week behind Smackdown with 205 third and RAW in last place. Looking forward to Ciampa/Black.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lacey Evans just _gets_ wrestling, get her a real finisher and she's going to be a star. 

Dakota Kai is a more aggressive Bayley but that might be a bad thing because she hasn't had the character arc that made everybody like Bayley.

EC3 vs Kona Reeves won't rate in the workrate department but it should have a great build.

Nikki Cross is genuinely awful. She doesn't come off as crazy she comes off as autistic, which explains why smarks like her so much because it can't be her in-ring work. 

Candice is great, can they get her a fucking feud already? 

Kairi might be the best talent in the women's division but her title reign is going to flop if they don't start booking her better and developing her character. They're doing the same thing with her they did with Ember, which is basing her entire gimmick around hitting her finish.


----------



## 751161

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Dakota Kai is a more aggressive Bayley but that might be a bad thing because she hasn't had the character arc that made everybody like Bayley.


I don't know what the general opinion is of her, but I actually like her more than Bayley. When Bayley was being called the 'female John Cena' and popular, I still wasn't that big on her. I thought she was good, but there's something I like more about Dakota Kai.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

The Fourth Wall said:


> I don't know what the general opinion is of her, but I actually like her more than Bayley. When Bayley was being called the 'female John Cena' and popular, I still wasn't that big on her. I thought she was good, but there's something I like more about Dakota Kai.


Kai is a more crisp, quicker, higher impact worker than Bayley, on a technical level she's just better, but Bayley's wheelhouse is storytelling, selling, creating emotional ties. Dakota can impress in a 5 minute match with her style, Bayley needs time, a story and help from the booking team. On it's face, it's easy to see why most people would prefer Kai, but Bayley's best matches have made me feel a way no other wrestler has made me feel.

Kai might be capable of that too and go on to surpass Bayley in every way but right now I know what Bayley is capable of in the right circumstances and I would put my money on Bayley being more likely of creating a memorable ppv match.


----------



## Reil

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Kairi might be the best talent in the women's division but her title reign is going to flop if they don't start booking her better and developing her character. They're doing the same thing with her they did with Ember, which is basing her entire gimmick around hitting her finish.


She's been getting momentum over the past few months. If they pushed her right to the title after she won the MYC, people would start bitching about her being Asuka 2.0.

As for her character, she's pretty much a girl who is goofy as hell (which is fine!), but displays a decent amount of edge/brutality in the ring when necessary. More than you would expect from someone like her anyways. As for her pirate stuff, its not overbearing, and kids seem to eat it up. 

As for her being a flop like Ember, there are no indications of it happening so far. She's significantly more popular than Ember ever was in NXT, along with being the top female babyface in NXT right now. I would say Nikki is more popular, but she's likely gone after Summerslam.

Pretty sure when/if she wins the title, she's holding onto it for awhile. She'll most likely roll through Bianca at Los Angeles, and Deonna at Takeover Phoenix (Royal Rumble Weekend) before losing to Io at Takeover: New York. 

If you want to build up a women's division around talent in NXT, you'll want to put the title on Io, and since Takeover will be running against the ROH x NJPW show, they'll stack the card. And the biggest match you could possibly run in NXT at the time probably is Kairi vs Io. I don't see Gargano/Ciampa lasting until Wrestlemania. Nor should it.

As an aside, Kairi is a good choice for champion anyways, since she interacts with fans way more often, and is generally one of the last people to get on the tour bus while traveling. I was at an NXT house show a few months ago, and she spent like 30 minutes taking pictures with fans and signing stuff after the show. Combined with the fact that you never hear bad stories about her behind the scenes leads a lot of people to believe she's one of the most genuinely nice people in wrestling.


I think Shayna is losing the title simply because she's starting to get a bit too arrogant (kayfabe wise) and is putting up a bunch of false bravado as well. Plus she's pretty much done everything there is to do in NXT. It's time for her to move up to the main roster and either feud with Ronda or whoever the SD Women's Champion may be after Summerslam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Time for the A-show tonight.


----------



## Jbardo

Showstopper said:


> Time for the A-show tonight.


It certainly is. Ciampa v Black and Cole in action, looks like a great show on paper, nxt has been on a roll recently.


----------



## MC

Ciampa vs Black should be good. If they have a proper match that is. A title change would be weird at a Full Sail show, wouldn't it? :lol Whatever happens, I'm sticking with a triple threat main event between them and Gargano at TakeOver

As for this Cole vs Ricochet feud. _yawn_ Very uninteresting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jbardo said:


> It certainly is. Ciampa v Black and Cole in action, looks like a great show on paper, nxt has been on a roll recently.


Yes, sir. Puts Raw & SD to shame.


----------



## 751161

Ciampa/Black should be a good match. I hope Ciampa wins, that'd be cool. I like Black, but Ciampa is literally the best Heel they have. I'll probably end up checking it out if I feel up to it. NXT is pretty much the only thing I'll miss quitting WWE, it's the only thing that still clutches at me. I should just treat it as another promotion, because it basically feels that way anyways. :maisie2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hoping Ciampa makes good on his word and takes the title with only one attempt. That would be pretty bad ass of him to do. Plus he deserves a run after his exemplary heel work.


----------



## #HEELFACE

Raw and SD can't seem to have good segments like that consistently. What is so difficult?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sane and Bel-Air need to work on the mic skills. Pronto. Yikes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Aleister with the kick ass theme music. :dance


----------



## Mordecay

Showstopper said:


> Sane and Bel-Air need to work on the mic skills. Pronto. Yikes.


Sane has an excuse since she barely speaks english, Belair, not so much.

Hey @MarkyWhipwreck ; your boy was in the first segment tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Really good match so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is spectacular.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ref took a bump right onto the concrete. Holy shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

JOHNNY!


----------



## sailord

That was a really fun main event. I enjoyed every minute of it


----------



## MC

The main event got good towards the end but generally wasn't into most of it. Although, I loved Black's strikes. Thought when he was hitting those combinations, the quality of the match went up tenfold. But that being said, the match wasn't bad. Just generally uninteresting. The last 5 minutes were awesome though. The pace quickened and I was into it. Very fun last few minutes of the match. I don't really like interference, but I understood why they used it this way. Good match towards the end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great match. Great result. Happy for Ciampa.


----------



## Mordecay

The show was revolving around the main event and while the first part was a bit slow, the 2nd half delivered the drama. I thought, when I read the preview, that Gargano actually hitted Black with intention of hurt him, but it wasn't like that, it was an accident. That heat when Ciampa won though :mark:. Kudos to Ciampa, after the Cruserweight Classic I always thought him and Gargano were going to break up and he would be the Janetty of the group, stuck in NXT's lower midcard, never expected to see him anywhere close to the NXT title picture, but he has been killing it ever since he turned heel and returned to NXT after his injury.

The rest of the show was there. Cole squashing Maluta, Ricochet challenging him, Cole backing out, UE trying to beat up Ricochet and War Raiders and Mustache Mountain making the save. I think this is a hint of tne teams we will see at War Games.

The womens stuff was average at best: The contract signing was meh. Shayna is not a good talker and Kairi barely speaks english, so they gave them easy lines to say over and over. Bianca's promo was also there and Lacey had a squash match.


----------



## Reil

Yeah, after tonight's Shayna stuff, I'm pretty convinced she's losing the title at Brooklyn. Pride cometh before a fall. 

It's a very old proverb, but also fits the Shayna/Kairi storyline to a T.


----------



## TD Stinger

Here are my thoughts on the main event:



> This is a match that had a big fight feel right when it started. Ciampa doing everything he can to rile up Black and score a quick pin on him, which quickly transition to Black punishing Ciampa with kicks. And Black, not to be outdone by the taunting, does his signature fake dive into his pose, waving at Ciampa as he lay outside the ring.
> 
> But then it all changed when Ciampa dumped Black the outside where Black landed on his back on the apron. From there Ciampa continued to attack the back which would be a hindrance on Black later in the match.
> 
> Eventually Black does make his comeback and the last 3rd of this match is what makes it. Black hitting big kicks, big knees, big dives, countering everything he could. And Ciampa was right there stride for stride with him. Again, great closing sequence.
> 
> And the finish was just great irony with Gargano accidentally helping Ciampa win the title. This was a match that felt big, started slow and built up all the way until the end.


As for the rest of the show:

*Lacey continues to slowly but surely impress me as a heel.

*The Kairi/Shayna contract signing was a bit awkward, but made sense. Shayna has risen to the top, while Kairi is still living off the glory of winning the MYC.

*Bianca's promo sounded borderline obsessive regarding the #1 contender's slot

*Ricochet continues to try a little too hard to be cool. And all those guys you saw in that segment? Add Pete Dunne with Moustache Mountain, and there's your WarGames match.


----------



## Jedah

Holy fucking shit that main event. Best match of July and a match of the year candidate for sure. Just everything was done to perfection. This basically clears Black for the main roster now, hopefully SD. Hopefully Johnny won't win the title in Brooklyn. It shouldn't happen just yet.

As for the rest, Lacey continues to develop nicely, but she really, badly, needs a new finisher. We've said it before but it gets more obvious each time.

The Kairi/Shayna promo was good for what it was, hitting all the notes of their story and what a lot of people have been saying about Kairi for a while. Ties into the Bianca promo, because I think Kairi will win and Bianca will challenge her at either Evolution or War Games.

Cole and Ricochet were OK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Glad Ciampa called his shot and delivered on it. Aleister needs to beat that geek Gargano's ass.


----------



## Reil

Jedah said:


> The Kairi/Shayna promo was good for what it was, hitting all the notes of their story and what a lot of people have been saying about Kairi for a while. Ties into the Bianca promo, because I think Kairi will win and Bianca will challenge her at either Evolution or War Games.


I assume you mean her not doing anything of note until recently. Which yeah, is 100% true. That being said, I see her taking the title at Brooklyn. There are a few reasons why, some kayfabe others not.

The kayfabe reason is that Shayna is getting a bit too arrogant. Keep in mind this was the same exact mistake she made during the MYC as well. She underestimated Kairi and paid for it by losing in the tournament finals.

The non kayfabe reasons are that Shayna's reign is getting a bit long in the tooth, and she's pretty much wiped out every other babyface on the roster except Kairi and Candice. Also due to Ciampa winning tonight, every single title in NXT is held by a heel right now. And the NXT Women's Championship is the most likely to change in Brooklyn, at least in my opinion. Assuming the North American title is also defended, I wouldn't rule out that one changing hands either. But I personally think Adam Cole can do a bit more with the title.

Keep in mind this isn't a filler Takeover either. This is their version of Wrestlemania, where they hit the reset button at the top of the divisions for the most part. They probably did it a bit early for the NXT title.


----------



## Jedah

Ciampa didn't really deliver because Aleister had him dead to rights. He snaked his way into the title, as I suspected he would.

Just wish it had happened in Brooklyn instead of on TV.

Edit: Yes, I suspect that if any titles change hands in Brooklyn, the women's and NA titles are the likeliest, with the former being likelier. I just hope they hold off on Johnny a bit longer. He shouldn't win the title in a triple threat. It needs to be in an intense stipulation one on one. Plus he needs to find himself again because he's becoming too much like Ciampa.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022309507995783168


----------



## TD Stinger

Anyone else laugh when Black said "Tweet about this!" before he kicked Ciampa? I know I did, lol.

Also, fun fact, Gargano and Ciampa are the only 2 men in that have pinned Aleister during his time in NXT.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Very glad Ciampa won the title, made total sense story wise. Great match too.

On a related note fuck Ciampa for winning the NXT title. What a cunt.

Love to hate.


----------



## Psychosocial

That main event was very good for many reasons, but one of them that probably won't get enough credit is Mauro Ranallo. This man once again proved why he is the best thing going today in the industry as far as commentary goes. Lines like "Tommaso Ciampa you vile creature" and "the scourge of NXT is now the NXT champion" added to the drama and highlighted the passion he has for his job once more. For me, it helps the fan get more into the match and the characters that are a part of it when the commentators do. It's a small detail but it makes a big difference and it's just something you don't see in the main roster anymore.

Full show recap from me coming later.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Cole had a fun squash against Muluta, at this point I don't think there's a debate that Cole has the best Superkick. The one he hit tonight was absolutely brutal. In fact, Cole probably has some of the best impact moves in WWE (his superkick and brainbuster on the knee). Ricochet was ok on his promo, he comes off like he's trying to hard and it seems even more visible when promoing against a guy like Cole who's a natural. The match those two have at Brooklyn will be spectacular though.

- Lacey Evans continues to get better and hotter each week, I think she was the smoothest she's ever been this week.

- Bianca Belair had a decent promo, she looked hot as hell too.

- Ciampa/Black started off pretty average but they pulled it into a great match **** 1/4. I thought it was funny that the ref who took that bump is a tougher wrestler than Ciampa or Black :lol

-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loved the show and I exceedingly approve of Ciampa as champion. His work merited such an accolade.


----------



## SAMCRO

Awesome title match, so fucking stoked that Ciampa is the NXT champion, i would have never thought it would be possible when he first showed up on NXT but i'm so damn happy i was wrong. I've followed him for a long time, from the very first moment he showed up in ROH with Prince Nana in The Embassy, always knew he'd make it big.

On another note what was with his finisher? I figured he'd do Project Ciampa the powerbomb lungblower, but when i saw him hook the arms and lift Black up i thought for a second he was gonna hit a butterfly piledriver, but no he hit a double armed sitout facebuster, kinda like Angel's Wings without the spin on it. Not a big fan of that, hope it doesn't become his regular finisher, Project Ciampa should always be his finisher.


----------



## Crasp

Great finish! 

Makes sense I suppose too, 'cause if Black's moving up after Summerslam, Brooklyn will also be his rematch. 

Ciampa has to be the first person in a long old time to have risen from enhancement to champion, possibly since the likes of Sasha/Bayley. I imagine Gargano at some point will join that club. Gives me _some_ hope for Oney, because Oney rules.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

That Black/Ciampa match was fantastic. Got to be up there with the best NXT title matches of all time. So much intensity, tension and excitement to go along with some great action, the overbooking definitely helped it must be said. 

I somehow both love and despise Ciampa at the same time, there's no better heel in WWE right now for me, he definitely deserves the belt, i can't wait to see where this goes. :mark


----------



## 751161

Just finished watching the Main Event. Wow, that was exceptional. NXT definitely still deserves my time. It honestly felt like I was watching the ending to a Takeover event, hard to believe we got that on a taping. Great storytelling and character work from Ciampa, the match was hard-hitting and fun and Ciampa winning was an unexpected and pleasant surprise. This Title scene is just so damn refreshing when you compare it to the Main Roster shows. It really does feel like anything can happen. I love that Ciampa gets the desired and proper reaction, too. So many Heels these days you get the impression they are still trying to impress the crowd, and they are more 'cool' rather than evil. Ciampa is just pure evil, and you really feel that in his matches. There's no filter with him.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Black was protected as fuck so I'm kay with it. Ciampa deserved.


----------



## 751161

You heard it from Ciampa, NXT is the A-Show. :Cocky


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022286191532498944
I didn't think it was possible to be happy for someone, but detest them so much at the same time. :lol FUCK YOU CIAMPA.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pretty boring episode this week tbh...

Cole squash...boring. The Cole/Ricochet feud picked up some nice heat though.

The backstage contract signing segment just proved why Kairi Sane shouldn't be the next NXT Women's Champion, she said the same thing three times and her delivery and mannerisms were cringeworthy, Shayna shit all over her. That short backstage segment between Shayna and Candice made me want to see them feud more.

Lacey Evans squash...boring.

Now to the main event...it was ok but nothing special. It had some nice storytelling here and there especially at the beginning with the roll ups and Ciampa and Black both teasing middle rope DDT's to each other. Ciampa did an ok job wearing down Black's back, Black did an ok job selling it. Aleister Black also showed what a great striker he is, some of his kicks were brutal. For the majority though I just found the match very slow and very dull. The intensity unsurprisingly picked up within the last five minutes; however those five minutes consisted of near falls and tonnes of fuckery. An understandable way to develop the story further, I'm happy for Ciampa; however I can't help but feel disappointed that they treated Black as a transitional champion, a guy of his calibre deserved a longer reign.


----------



## 751161

Alright_Mate said:


> Pretty boring episode this week tbh...












I will say I wasn't really interested in anything outside of the Main Event, but Black/Ciampa was definitely better than "okay" for me. That was PPV quality on TV.

Surprised to hear you didn't enjoy it.


----------



## MC

Black needs to show of his strikes more. They were by far the best parts of the match for me. His match with Hideo where it was all striking was fantastic. Would love for him to do more of that on the regular


----------



## 751161

MC 16 said:


> Black needs to show of his strikes more. They were by far the best parts of the match for me. His match with Hideo where it was all striking was fantastic. Would love for him to do more of that on the regular


He's a good striker for sure. It's always been his strongest asset to me. He makes them look impactful. Some guys have some very weak looking strikes that take me out of the match, but Black excels in that area. One of the few guys that does so.

I'm always really in to a hard-hitting style when it's done right.


----------



## MC

The Fourth Wall said:


> He's a good striker for sure. It's always been his strongest asset to me. He makes them look impactful. Some guys have some very weak looking strikes that take me out of the match, but Black excels in that area. One of the few guys that does so.
> 
> I'm always really in to a hard-hitting style when it's done right.


Yeah, most WWE wrestler have awful strikes (cough Cena cough) so it's rare you see one who excels that that. Helps that he has a kickboxing background.


----------



## Jedah

That match was way better than just OK. :shrug

Black's a good striker but he's a far more complete performer than that, so I'm glad we got to see him do everything.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The Fourth Wall said:


> I will say I wasn't really interested in anything outside of the Main Event, but Black/Ciampa was definitely better than "okay" for me. That was PPV quality on TV.
> 
> Surprised to hear you didn't enjoy it.


:ciampa 

PPV quality, wouldn't go that far, for starters what we've seen this year with Almas vs Gargano and both Gargano vs Ciampa matches they were PPV quality, they were way better than what we saw last night with Ciampa vs Black.

It was just very slow in my opinion mate, it had some nice moments but nothing that made me think "Yep I'm witnessing a Match Of The Year Candidate here". The near falls weren't very dramatic, the ref bump was obvious, Gargano hitting Black with the title looked pathetic, it looked intentional rather than an accident.


----------



## Reil

The Kairi/Shayna segment was fine. People are claiming Kairi looked bad there, but the whole purpose was to show that Shayna was rattled. It's called psychology. Kairi isn't exactly a scary looking lady compared to Shayna, in terms of physical attributes. 

The entire purpose of Kairi parroting the same line was to get under Shayna's skin, and it worked considering Shayna stormed off, visibly irritated. You also have Shayna acting incredibly arrogant at the same time. Keep in mind that Shayna acted the same exact way last year during the MYC and before the finals itself, before having it all crash down on her. :hmmm

As for Shayna's feud with Candice, its more likely they use Candice as a prop to get Shayna more heel heat (like how they used Dakota Kai to get more heat on Shayna during her feud with Ember). Candice suffers from the problem of being so goddamn intertwined with Gargano that she is completely fucking toast once he gets called up or once she gets called up. Because Vince won't let them stay on the same brand if he can help it. And she literally has no character outside of being Johnny's wife.

But yeah, I'm incredibly confident Kairi is walking out with the title in Brooklyn. Because if she loses, Shayna will be out of babyfaces to run through, and there is no fucking chance they run Shayna/Bianca, especially since Bianca has reestablished herself as a HEEL. Not a face. And not even NXT can run Heel/Heel matches effectively. There's also the fact that every champ is a heel right now, and NXT generally does not like having every single title held by a heel. So expect several title changes at Brooklyn. Like mentioned earlier, the women's title is the most likely.


----------



## rbl85

Alright_Mate said:


> Pretty boring episode this week tbh...
> 
> Cole squash...boring. The Cole/Ricochet feud picked up some nice heat though.
> 
> The backstage contract signing segment just proved why Kairi Sane shouldn't be the next NXT Women's Champion, she said the same thing three times and her delivery and mannerisms were cringeworthy, Shayna shit all over her. That short backstage segment between Shayna and Candice made me want to see them feud more.



NXT is putting over the better wrestler. That's why Kairi will be the next champ.


----------



## Alright_Mate

rbl85 said:


> NXT is putting over the better wrestler. That's why Kairi will be the next champ.


I've said many times that Kairi is a good wrestler, that doesn't make her title worthy though, she's not ready for many reasons, some of which you saw in the segment last night. We've already seen two champions in Asuka and Nakamura with limited English, Nakamura luckily was feuding with Joe which made his reigns bearable, Asuka had her catchphrase plus there's more about her character wise.

What's Kairi Sane done that's been impressive? What actually makes Kairi Sane a deserving NXT Women's Champion?

She's a bad promo and she's awkward, her character work is that of a complete goof, banging her chest last night and saying "I can beat you" three times, nothing interesting about that.


----------



## Reil

Alright_Mate said:


> I've said many times that Kairi is a good wrestler, that doesn't make her title worthy though, she's not ready for many reasons, some of which you saw in the segment last night. We've already seen two champions in Asuka and Nakamura with limited English, Nakamura luckily was feuding with Joe which made his reigns bearable, Asuka had her catchphrase plus there's more about her character wise.
> 
> What's Kairi Sane done that's been impressive? What actually makes Kairi Sane a deserving NXT Women's Champion?
> 
> She's a bad promo and she's awkward, her character work is that of a complete goof, banging her chest last night and saying "I can beat you" three times, nothing interesting about that.


Here's something you may or may not know about NXT though. NXT in particular does not place as high of a value on PROMO/MIC skills than in ring ability. It isn't the main roster. And as far as Kairi's English goes, its way better than what Asuka's was in NXT. And it doesn't seem to bother the audience either.

The same could be asked for why you think Dakota Kai should be champion. Her entire character right now is challenging people like Lacey, Bianca, and Shayna, and getting her ass kicked every time in basically extended squash matches where she gets little to no offense. She's a glorified jobber right now. Not an underdog. I find it pretty much impossible to sympathize with Dakota Kai anymore. She challenges people to matches, loses, rinse and repeat. She's went from sympathetic babyface to moron babyface over the past few months. 

And Candice's character is basically "I get angry when people talk about my husband despite me claiming I want to focus on my own career". Once Johnny gets called up, she's pretty much toast. Because she won't be able to use her husband as a crutch anymore to get babyface reactions.

They aren't going to run Bianca vs Shayna for the title. Which means that Kairi is the only babyface qualified to take the title from her. 

And if you couldn't tell, Shayna was pretty visibly irritated by Kairi's promo last night, because what a shock. Kairi knows how to get under her skin, or how to rattle her. 

It also helps that Kairi is the most over active female babyface now in NXT. Her goofy mannerisms help endear her to the audience. You may not like it, but the majority of viewers seem to enjoy it. As for what Kairi has done, its simple. She has unsettled business with Shayna. And has strung together several high profile victories over the past few months to work her way back into title contention. 

What you fail to realize is that from pretty much Takeover Wargames last year until Jan/February, Kairi was bitten by the injury bug. And its pretty apparent that WWE is high on her considering she was one of two NXT women featured in the Royal Rumble, and one of the main focal points of the Wrestlemania Women's Battle Royal (before she was eliminated).

As for what makes her a deserving champion, basically she's the top female babyface on NXT right now, is super popular with the audience, and great in the ring. If you have a problem with wrestlers not being able to speak fluent English, then you aren't going to have a good time once Io gets established as a central figure of the division. Because she's likely going to get a very long title run once she gets it, considering she's a very strong tweener/heel type character, and the best female wrestler in the world.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Reil said:


> Here's something you may or may not know about NXT though. NXT in particular does not place as high of a value on PROMO/MIC skills than in ring ability. It isn't the main roster. And as far as Kairi's English goes, its way better than what Asuka's was in NXT. And it doesn't seem to bother the audience either.
> 
> The same could be asked for why you think Dakota Kai should be champion. Her entire character right now is challenging people like Lacey, Bianca, and Shayna, and getting her ass kicked every time in basically extended squash matches where she gets little to no offense. She's a glorified jobber right now. Not an underdog.
> 
> And Candice's character is basically "I get angry when people talk about my husband despite me claiming I want to focus on my own career". Once Johnny gets called up, she's pretty much toast. Because she won't be able to use her husband as a crutch anymore to get babyface reactions.
> 
> They aren't going to run Bianca vs Shayna for the title. Which means that Kairi is the only babyface qualified to take the title from her.
> 
> And if you couldn't tell, Shayna was pretty visibly irritated by Kairi's promo last night, because what a shock. Kairi knows how to get under her skin, or how to rattle her.
> 
> It also helps that Kairi is the most over active female babyface now in NXT. Her goofy mannerisms help endear her to the audience. You may not like it, but the majority of viewers seem to enjoy it. As for what Kairi has done, its simple. She has unsettled business with Shayna. And has strung together several high profile victories over the past few months to work her way back into title contention.
> 
> What you fail to realize is that from pretty much Takeover Wargames last year until Jan/February, Kairi was bitten by the injury bug. And its pretty apparent that WWE is high on her considering she was one of two NXT women featured in the Royal Rumble, and one of the main focal points of the Wrestlemania Women's Battle Royal (before she was eliminated).
> 
> As for what makes her a deserving champion, basically she's the top female babyface on NXT right now, is super popular with the audience, and great in the ring. If you have a problem with wrestlers not being able to speak fluent English, then you aren't going to have a good time once Io gets established as a central figure of the division. Because she's likely going to get a very long title run once she gets it, considering she's a very strong tweener/heel type character, and the best female wrestler in the world.


Couldn't give a toss where Kairi Sane is, nothing tells me that she's going to be a success as of yet. Her English better than Asuka...hardly. Asuka had that intensity on mic, Asuka had and still has her catchphrase, what does Kairi have....oh yeah nothing. NXT audiences take most wrestlers under their wing, it's always been that way, you put Kairi Sane in front of a main roster audience within time I could easily see fans not caring.

Who said anything about Dakota being a worthy champion? Just because I have her as my display pic doesn't mean I want her as champion. I enjoy her work, I'd love to see her get built up more because like I said last week there's a story to be told with her. 

What has Candice shown in the past couple of weeks that has anything to do with Gargano? You seem obsessed by claiming she's nothing without him. Candice LeRae has always got support wherever she's been, Candice will continue to get support, Candice will continue to be a great babyface. With or without Gargano, Candice is well liked and well supported.

And I accept that they won't run with Shayna vs Bianca, the path seems obvious like I also said last week, doesn't make me want to see Kairi Sane as Champion though.

That's character work for you, I'm not on about the building of the story, I'm on about how bad Kairi Sane comes across in promos, she's awkward to watch, I can't help but cringe at her delivery and her expressions.

Kairi Sane in terms of wins is a worthy challenger, what she has shown inside and particularly outside of the ring hasn't been anything special, hence why I think she isn't ready to be champion atm.

WWE high on her? We'll see it when we see it, can I see Vince being keen? No. Plus in that Rumble she did get eliminated by...Dana Brooke.

Who knows what Io Shirai will show us, according to some comments she has better English than Asuka and Kairi so I'll see on that score. NXT have a good number of options in terms of babyfaces, Kairi shouldn't be the leading babyface in my opinion.

Unfortunately like I said the path is obvious, my personal opinion, I don't want to see that path. Right now there's only one person who should have that belt and that's Shayna Baszler, I'd have her carry it into the all Women's PPV or Takeover Survior Series weekend, that's just my preference, you then have time to build up Candice or Dakota as a worthy challenger, a worthy underdog and make a worthy story out of it...unfortunately it won't happen though.


----------



## Reil

Here's the thing. Shayna has pretty much leveled the NXT women's babyface roster to the point of where it'll take more than several months to rebuild some names like Dakota (and probably Candice). There are more heels being built up than babyfaces right now. That should be a sign that Shayna is dropping the title at Brooklyn. Another point in that column is that every single title in NXT right now is held by a heel. That hasn't happened since 2015. And when it did, several titles ended up changing hands very soon after. 

Unlike on the main roster, NXT creative has no problems letting babyfaces have decent title reigns, as heels tend to flourish better when chasing the title.

Also keep in mind with regards to "character work", that Shayna basically had no character (other than bully) and was absolute dogshit on the mic until she won the title and got more time to flesh out her character. She's main roster ready, and is likely being called up after Summerslam or Evolution to feud with Ronda or Becky.

At the end of the day, while you may find Kairi annoying, she's still a top tier talent, and WWE seems very high on her (the Dana Brooke elimination thing was basically to give Dana SOMETHING since her boyfriend had died a week or two before that apparently). And the vast majority of the comments I see regarding this feud are actively rooting for Kairi. And not just in the mark way either. But because Shayna's reign has started to grow stale.


----------



## Jedah

Kairi got eliminated that way because she took Alicia Fox's place and was only told that day she was gonna be in the Rumble. Dana's boyfriend had nothing to do with it. The match was already booked out.



> What has Candice shown in the past couple of weeks that has anything to do with Gargano? You seem obsessed by claiming she's nothing without him. Candice LeRae has always got support wherever she's been, Candice will continue to get support, Candice will continue to be a great babyface. With or without Gargano, Candice is well liked and well supported.


Eh. She was upset about it last night. And Candice was by far the least over person in that triple threat match. I don't think there's time to build up Dakota again. You can't have Shayna hold the title that long and all the other girls from the MYC are coming in.

I'd eventually have Dakota beat Io, but that will take time.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Reil said:


> Here's the thing. Shayna has pretty much leveled the NXT women's babyface roster to the point of where it'll take more than several months to rebuild some names like Dakota (and probably Candice). There are more heels being built up than babyfaces right now. That should be a sign that Shayna is dropping the title at Brooklyn. Another point in that column is that every single title in NXT right now is held by a heel. That hasn't happened since 2015. And when it did, several titles ended up changing hands very soon after.
> 
> Unlike on the main roster, NXT creative has no problems letting babyfaces have decent title reigns, as heels tend to flourish better when chasing the title.
> 
> Also keep in mind with regards to "character work", that Shayna basically had no character (other than bully) and was absolute dogshit on the mic until she won the title and got more time to flesh out her character. She's main roster ready, and is likely being called up after Summerslam or Evolution to feud with Ronda or Becky.
> 
> At the end of the day, while you may find Kairi annoying, she's still a top tier talent, and WWE seems very high on her (the Dana Brooke elimination thing was basically to give Dana SOMETHING since her boyfriend had died a week or two before that apparently). And the vast majority of the comments I see regarding this feud are actively rooting for Kairi. And not just in the mark way either. But because Shayna's reign has started to grow stale.


There's plenty of time to build up some wins for Dakota and Candice, in all fairness it will probably happen at some point. As I've said before Shayna has history with all of them, like with Shayna/Kairi, there's also more of a story to be told with Shayna/Dakota and Shayna/Candice.

And yet again you are stating realistic obvious points, fair enough, as I said the path seems obvious, I just don't want to see that path, that's my preference, you and others probably think differently. Bianca unsurprisingly is the one getting pushed, Lacey Evans not so much, she's had a mixture of a time recently.

Shayna is on a roll and is starting to be a worthy Women's Champion, I'd prefer to see her continue.

What kind of excuse is that :lol if Kairi was so thought of then they wouldn't have had her get eliminated by Dana Brooke, Dana could've easily eliminated someone else, choosing Kairi was laughable.

Shayna's reign stale? Shayna's reign is starting to pick up more like. You say she's main roster ready but yet you say her title reign is stale? 

Shayna had her best title defence against Toni Storm last time out, her character and mic work has improved considerably but let's take the title off her and put it on someone who has a shitty character and limited mic skills.


----------



## Reil

Guess we'll have to disagree again. Kairi is a great worker, and has displayed plenty of charisma. And I'm saying Shayna's reign is getting stale because what a shock, she's run through most of the roster already, and is ready for a main roster callup. Also keep in mind that age is a pretty big factor for Shayna (she's 38, 39 later this year), along with having a history of injuries (she's had several bad knee injuries). They'll want her on the main roster sooner rather than later.

You also have to factor in that if Ronda beats Alexa at Summerslam, she'll need a new heel to feud with. Or in the case of Becky winning at Summerslam, she'll need a heel to feud with if they don't want to turn Charlotte or Asuka. Smackdown DESPERATELY needs a strong female heel right now. Carmella isn't that.

Again, just like how I have my opinion, you have yours. But Shayna is ready for a callup, in my opinion.


----------



## Jedah

They'll need someone to work with Ronda after she wins the title and before she feuds with Charlotte, so Shayna is the best choice for that.

Shayna to Raw, Black to SD is the logical choice. But that isn't their first language so we'll see.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jedah said:


> Eh. She was upset about it last night. And Candice was by far the least over person in that triple threat match. I don't think there's time to build up Dakota again. You can't have Shayna hold the title that long and all the other girls from the MYC are coming in.
> 
> I'd eventually have Dakota beat Io, but that will take time.


Oh yeah, Shayna did have a dig, I was far too concentrated on Kairi's poor mannerisms 

All three got decent support, to say Candice was the least supported is nonsense. Nikki Cross and Candice had the most action, the full sail crowd remained hot and were dual chanting their names.

You'd have 2-3 months to build up some wins for Dakota it's easily doable. Those from the Mae Young Classic will probably be lower card for a while, apart from Io of course.

The path will probably be Kairi vs Bianca then Kairi vs Io.

I'd just prefer different, I'd rather see Kairi vs Io start out as a non title feud like Ciampa/Gargano, then when they are established then push it as a title feud.


----------



## Jedah

Alright_Mate said:


> All three got decent support, to say Candice was the least supported is nonsense. Nikki Cross and Candice had the most action, the full sail crowd remained hot and were dual chanting their names.


But she was, and it wasn't close. The crowd supported Nikki far more. Candice barely got any chants. One spell. That was it. Kairi and Nikki got the chants through the entire match.

And it was more than a dig. Candice got all upset because of it. Her home life was front and center again. Candice really does need to do a lot more before she gets into title contention.

Maybe a feud with Io after the tournament would be best.


----------



## Rankles75

Shayna will drop the title to Kairi, then debut on the main roster the next night by costing Ronda Rousey her match...


----------



## Reil

I disagree with Kairi/Io starting without a title. It pretty much needs the title to be an important feud. Because its very likely the feud would be built off of jealousy. Io is jealous that Kairi has found success in WWE while she had to continue working STARDOM. She comes in, makes an impact, and the feud is on.

Also keep in mind that I cannot remember the last time they featured a women's match as part of a Takeover that wasn't for the title. And that match deserves a Takeover crowd. And the first match and heel turn shouldn't happen until a Takeover either. Don't waste it on fucking Full Sail.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Reil said:


> Guess we'll have to disagree again. Kairi is a great worker, and has displayed plenty of charisma. And I'm saying Shayna's reign is getting stale because what a shock, she's run through most of the roster already, and is ready for a main roster callup. Also keep in mind that age is a pretty big factor for Shayna (she's 38, 39 later this year), along with having a history of injuries (she's had several bad knee injuries). They'll want her on the main roster sooner rather than later.
> 
> You also have to factor in that if Ronda beats Alexa at Summerslam, she'll need a new heel to feud with. Or in the case of Becky winning at Summerslam, she'll need a heel to feud with if they don't want to turn Charlotte or Asuka. Smackdown DESPERATELY needs a strong female heel right now. Carmella isn't that.
> 
> Again, just like how I have my opinion, you have yours. But Shayna is ready for a callup, in my opinion.


There's a difference of showing charisma and being cringeworthy, Kairi has edged more towards the cringeworthy side of things.

Yes Shayna has ran through the faces, she's even beaten Kairi. Having Dakota or Candice be the one to beat Shayna would create a good moment, having one of them finally get a big win against her after losing is a perfect underdog story, it probably won't happen but you can't deny it's a viable option.

What's the difference of calling Shayna up after Summerslam or a few months later? 

You fully expect Alexa to have a rematch against Ronda, doing Ronda vs Shayna at a B level HIAC PPV would be a strange choice. Doing it at Evolution would make more sense but then again that's where I'd prefer Shayna to drop the NXT title. 

I fully agree with the Smackdown side, they are missing a top heel, unfortunately I can't see Becky winning, if she does then I can see Charlotte turning.



Jedah said:


> They'll need someone to work with Ronda after she wins the title and before she feuds with Charlotte, so Shayna is the best choice for that.
> 
> Shayna to Raw, Black to SD is the logical choice. But that isn't their first language so we'll see.


Ronda vs Alexa rematch at HIAC surely.

From there who knows, could do Ronda vs Shayna at Evolution but as I said above I'd prefer Shayna to drop the NXT title then. Survivor Series, do we expect Champion vs Champion? Ronda to squash Carmella in five seconds :lol


----------



## MC

Jedah said:


> That match was way better than just OK. :shrug
> 
> Black's a good striker but he's a far more complete performer than that, so I'm glad we got to see him do everything.


All I said was he should show off his skills more often. It was the best parts of the match and I don't see any problem with wanting more of that. :shrug


----------



## Jedah

Never said he shouldn't, just that I'm glad we got to see everything from him.

"How's that for something to tweet about?" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Reil

Alright_Mate said:


> There's a difference of showing charisma and being cringeworthy, Kairi has edged more towards the cringeworthy side of things.
> 
> Yes Shayna has ran through the faces, she's even beaten Kairi. Having Dakota or Candice be the one to beat Shayna would create a good moment, having one of them finally get a big win against her after losing is a perfect underdog story, it probably won't happen but you can't deny it's a viable option.
> 
> What's the difference of calling Shayna up after Summerslam or a few months later?
> 
> You fully expect Alexa to have a rematch against Ronda, doing Ronda vs Shayna at a B level HIAC PPV would be a strange choice. Doing it at Evolution would make more sense but then again that's where I'd prefer Shayna to drop the NXT title.


Again, your opinion. Kairi's charisma may be cringeworthy to you, but to most people she is very well liked. And as a feel good moment, Kairi has just as much of a claim as Dakota or Candice. 

Don't forget that Shayna jumped Kairi soon after Wargames last year and put her on the shelf for a few months in terms of kayfabe, essentially eliminating her from the title picture. And when Kairi came back, Shayna beat her up again, eliminating her AGAIN from the hunt. Hell, don't forget that Kairi was Shayna's first real victim as well.

NXT is telling a long term story here. That Shayna keeps fucking over Kairi when it comes to the title hunt. Where Candice and Dakota's stories are far more personal and don't need a title involved.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole shouldn't drop the title to Ricochet yet.


----------



## Jbardo

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole shouldn't drop the title to Ricochet yet.


Agreed, he’s had what 1 title defence? He should keep it another couple of months for sure.


----------



## Tonywitho3012

I honestly don't know what people are talking about the they criticise Shayna's promos. To me she has the kind of swagger about her that very few female heels seem to have right now, but she's also good at showing vulnerability. It was clear that all he braggadocios talk was a bit of a facade for her fear, which makes sense because Kairi HAS beaten her before 

I've also noticed this quality in her in-ring work as well. in the MYC match with Kairi, her facial expressions when it all started to fall apart for her made it so much more compelling. The same goes for her match with Ember Moon when she was selling the shoulder injury, even though she ultimately won that match, her desperation was palpable. I think she has the potential to be a really great in-ring storyteller. 

Yes, Kairi's lines were a bit stilted this week, but as noted, they still hit all the right story notes. This match could shape up to be a really great story, especially with Kairi getting ready to unleash a more brutal, darker side. 

(Irrelevant side note: Kairi is looking really buff at the moment. Her shoulders in that promo looked HUGE. She's definitely been hitting the weights hard since she joined the PC.)

Also, Hello, Everyone. I'm new


----------



## Mugging of Cena

HiddenViolence said:


> Very glad Ciampa won the title, made total sense story wise. Great match too.
> 
> On a related note fuck Ciampa for winning the NXT title. What a cunt.
> 
> Love to hate.


Ha! I feel the same way. Ciampa plays his part perfectly. Fucking bastard. :cuss:


----------



## Slit_Zurifa

I also think that it's most likely to see the NXT Women's Championship changing hands at the next Takeover. With Kairi winning we can have many opponents for her: Lacey Evans (either at Evolution or during a taping at Full Sail), Bianca BelAir (this one should be a big Takeover match), the Mae Young Classic winner (if it's not Io) and finally Io of course after she turned heel and betrayed Kairi.


----------



## candice-wrestling

I'm really starting to think Kairi is gonna lose at Brooklyn. The fact that NXT is keeping up with this Candice/Shayna stuff as well as Ciampa winning the title makes me think that they are planning on having Johnny & Candice win their respective titles at the same time.


----------



## Reil

candice-wrestling said:


> I'm really starting to think Kairi is gonna lose at Brooklyn. The fact that NXT is keeping up with this Candice/Shayna stuff as well as Ciampa winning the title makes me think that they are planning on having Johnny & Candice win their respective titles at the same time.


Dont think so. The Candice/Shayna feud is accelerating a bit too quickly. I feel like it will wrap up before Brooklyn. Keep in mind that there are still 3 weeks or so until Takeover. And then another two months until Evolution.

I can also see them using Candice as a prop to get Shayna more heat before then as well. Similar to what Dakota Kai was while Shayna was feuding with Ember.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Reil said:


> Dont think so. The Candice/Shayna feud is accelerating a bit too quickly. I feel like it will wrap up before Brooklyn. Keep in mind that there are still 3 weeks or so until Takeover. And then another two months until Evolution.
> 
> *I can also see them using Candice as a prop to get Shayna more heat before then as well. Similar to what Dakota Kai was while Shayna was feuding with Ember.*


*
*

This actually makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

this weeks nxt was fantastic and as for the main event wow superb congrats to Ciampa


----------



## Alco

I jumped up from my chair when Ciampa won. What a fantastic main event and what a phenomenal champion! He deserves it so much for the excellent work he's put in the past couple of months. 

This is the best champion in the entire WWE right now. I do wonder how the match at Brooklyn will be handled. I'm thinking Gargano will be suspended and it'll be the rematch at Brooklyn. This is how I'd want to see it anyway. 

I don't mind Kairi at all. In fact I think she's adorable and very good in the ring. I'd prefer it if she kept the talking to an absolute minimum though.

Also, please have EC3 completely destroy Kona next week. Please.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just thinking more on the Women's division and a potential Io vs Kairi match at Takeover WarGames.

The Mae Young Classic final is being held at Evolution, WarGames is three weeks after that, giving three weeks build of a Kairi vs Io match(That's if Io makes the final of course), I just don't see it happening. If Io loses early in the Mae Young Classic then it's doable; however that doesn't make Io look strong does it.

The NXT Title is also being defended at Evolution, with a Bianca Belair push seeming inevitable, if Kairi wins the title will they do Kairi vs Bianca at Evolution instead of WarGames? I wouldn't be surprised.

If that happens then what on earth do they do at WarGames? My idea would be another Fatal 4-Way just like they did last year. Kairi(C) vs Dakota/Candice vs Bianca vs Winner of MYC, that's a possibility.

I'd prefer a different route with Shayna keeping the title until Evolution, have her drop it to Dakota or Candice, then still do a Fatal 4-Way at WarGames, if they use Candice or Dakota as a transitional champion then so be it.


----------



## Crasp

Alright_Mate said:


> Just thinking more on the Women's division and a potential Io vs Kairi match at Takeover WarGames.
> 
> The Mae Young Classic final is being held at Evolution, WarGames is three weeks after that, giving three weeks build of a Kairi vs Io match(That's if Io makes the final of course), I just don't see it happening. If Io loses early in the Mae Young Classic then it's doable; however that doesn't make Io look strong does it.
> 
> The NXT Title is also being defended at Evolution, with a Bianca Belair push seeming inevitable, if Kairi wins the title will they do Kairi vs Bianca at Evolution instead of WarGames? I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> If that happens then what on earth do they do at WarGames? My idea would be another Fatal 4-Way just like they did last year. Kairi(C) vs Dakota/Candice vs Bianca vs Winner of MYC, that's a possibility.
> 
> I'd prefer a different route with Shayna keeping the title until Evolution, have her drop it to Dakota or Candice, then still do a Fatal 4-Way at WarGames, if they use Candice or Dakota as a transitional champion then so be it.


Yeah I agree, I certainly don't see Io/Kairi at WarGames. 

I can imagine Kairi winning at Brooklyn and then Shayna getting her a rematch at Evolution, being that even if Shayna is called up after Summerslam, Evolution is a combined NXT & main roster show, making the match far more feasible. And it's certainly not unprecedented for a called-up start to return for their title rematch - Sasha did it, for example. 

Then at WarGames they might do Kairi vs. Bianca, or a 3 or 4-way with Kairi/Bianca/Candice/Lacey Evans.


----------



## Tonywitho3012

^I think they'll hold off on the Kairi/Bianca match until the next takeover. Their match at MYC was great ( Bianca's only really good match so far, which is a testament to Kairi's talent, as much as Bianca's obvious potential). As for Io/Kairi, if they have any sense-- which they obviously do at NXT Creative-- they'll wait until wrestlemania weekend to give us that. If there was every going to be a worthy successor to Bayley/sasha on NXT, it's gonna be that. 

Now, Imagine Io vs Meiko Satomura at Evolution ( If the rumours about Satomura being in MYC II are true) Imagine having two Joshi legends on that card, three in fact if Kairi is indeed champion, which I think very likely. What a showcase of women's wrestling it would be then!


----------



## Reil

Yeah, I don't see Io/Kairi at War Games either. But that's not too hard to write around either. Have Io lose in the finals or something, and then snap. Because she failed to reach the same heights Kairi did.

Most people here don't mind seeing Io lose in the finals if she is going to be a heel. It would give her another reason to target Kairi.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Crasp said:


> Yeah I agree, I certainly don't see Io/Kairi at WarGames.
> 
> I can imagine Kairi winning at Brooklyn and then Shayna getting her a rematch at Evolution, being that even if Shayna is called up after Summerslam, Evolution is a combined NXT & main roster show, making the match far more feasible. And it's certainly not unprecedented for a called-up start to return for their title rematch - Sasha did it, for example.
> 
> Then at WarGames they might do Kairi vs. Bianca, or a 3 or 4-way with Kairi/Bianca/Candice/Lacey Evans.


I was thinking along the same lines but having a Kairi vs Shayna rematch at Evolution would mean a two month gap, NXT usually do rematches on weekly tv and I can't see them waiting two months to build up a rematch, I'm not ruling it out but I would be very surprised if they do that route.


----------



## Reil

The thing about Shayna's character right now is that she's getting exceedingly arrogant. She fell into the same exact trap with the MYC, and ended up crashing and burning. It's pretty obvious at this point she's underestimating Kairi.

I think it was brought up on a review I listened to of this week's NXT, but Kairi is displaying a quiet type of confidence, and Shayna is displaying a more loud kind. And the loud kind usually is a facade or is toxic.


----------



## Tonywitho3012

Reil said:


> The thing about Shayna's character right now is that she's getting exceedingly arrogant. She fell into the same exact trap with the MYC, and ended up crashing and burning. It's pretty obvious at this point she's underestimating Kairi.
> 
> I think it was brought up on a review I listened to of this week's NXT, but Kairi is displaying a quiet type of confidence, and Shayna is displaying a more loud kind. And the loud kind usually is a facade or is toxic.


Yeah the story is definitely pointing towards a Kairi victory. I'm actually enjoying Shayna as champion but storyline-wise it just doesn't make sense to me that she would retain. Maybe if this were the main roster, where nothing makes sense. But generally speaking, Nxt booking tends to be predictable, which is actually a compliment, since it follows a logic rather than just crazy whims.

There are definitely cracks appearing in Shayna's facade and that will definitely come into to play in the culmination of this story.


----------



## zrc

Last woman standing rematch between kairi and shayna please.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Excellent episode this week and am looking forward to Ciampa's title reign. Hope he keeps the title for a while.


----------



## gl83

Alright_Mate said:


> I was thinking along the same lines but having a Kairi vs Shayna rematch at Evolution would mean a two month gap, NXT usually do rematches on weekly tv and I can't see them waiting two months to build up a rematch, I'm not ruling it out but I would be very surprised if they do that route.



A two month gap for a rematch against Shayna at Evolution, which leaves only 2-3 weeks to build up the next challenger at Takeover: Wargames afterwards.


----------



## ChrisMC

Just finished this weeks episode and Ciampa vs. Black was fantastic. That crowd was everything.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Oh wow...been busy moving the past couple days so just watched this weeks show. Damn that match felt like a really really good PPV main event.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> A two month gap for a rematch against Shayna at Evolution, which leaves only 2-3 weeks to build up the next challenger at Takeover: Wargames afterwards.


I think its safe to assume whoever wins the MYC II will be next in line for a title shot. So there isn't much need to build that match up.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

gl83 said:


> A two month gap for a rematch against Shayna at Evolution, which leaves only 2-3 weeks to build up the next challenger at Takeover: Wargames afterwards.


Which probably means that the WarGames match will be a kinda rematch of the Evolution match. There isn't enough build up time for a completely new rival so you could have Lacey cause Bianca the match and have a triple threat at WarGames.


----------



## Reil

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Which probably means that the WarGames match will be a kinda rematch of the Evolution match. There isn't enough build up time for a completely new rival so you could have Lacey cause Bianca the match and have a triple threat at WarGames.


Nah. Like I mentioned above, just have the MYC II winner get a title shot at Takeover War Games. Lacey and Bianca are heels, so I don't see either of them costing the other a match.

The only grey area is Takeover: Phoenix (Royal Rumble weekend). I dunno who Kairi would defend against there.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I don't see the MYC II winner getting a title shot after 3 weeks even if it's Io.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I wanted to finish Slammiversary and catch up with this week’s Impact before I watched my WWE weeklies, so I should probably just say it is my own fault I got the HUGE title change spoiled for me. Sorta in so many minds about this, they spent so long building Black up before taking the title, marking a big departure of a trend of Champions just being the newest indie guy who arrived in NXT that Trips would slap the title on immediately. After all that build Black gets the title… then he did so little with it. Him being a Champion was actively damaging his character because of how he was being booked. So in some senses getting the title off of him so they can soft reset his character a little is probably the best thing for him. However on the other hand he really lost his title… already… on a random episode of NXT? That is damaging all on its own and will now forever hang over him, which is exactly why I didn’t think this match would even be happening. All of that build, what was it for? I just hope they haven’t done this so they can call him up after SummerSlam as they will dilute him until there is nothing left, he is pure NXT, he won’t work on the MR. 

In terms of the match, I thought it was a surprisingly boring, overbooked mess. I have no idea who this match even was for. 

– At least there is some sort of pay off for Adam Cole being a little bitch since he joined NXT. 

– So what we thinking, Moustache Mountain, War Raiders, Undisputed triple threat for the NXT Tag Titles at TakeOver? God damn that will steal the show. 

– How awkward did Regal look in the middle of that contract signing? Please stop getting Kairi Sane to talk. Also those posters man, line them up… 

– The Women’s Right is such an awful move and them constantly hyping it isn’t helping things…


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Heel Ciampa is so frickin' awesome, having no theme just adds even more to his heat.

nxt belt adds even more stakes to the DIY blowoff now.


----------



## Reil

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I don't see the MYC II winner getting a title shot after 3 weeks even if it's Io.


Nah, that's how it was last year as well. Kairi got inserted into the title match after winning the MYC. Don't see why this year would be any different.


----------



## Jedah

I don't think the precedent has actually been set that the winner of the tournament gets an immediate title shot. That makes for a creative straitjacket.

Last year was a very unusual circumstance because Asuka vacated the title and there wasn't any obvious choice to replace her since she beat Ember the second time, so they needed to set up something like a fatal 4 way to get everyone over and make Ember look like she earned the belt.

Hot shotting the winner to a title shot is actually pretty bad booking because on the one hand, this person hasn't been in NXT for too long and the audience still needs to get familiar with her. On the other, if she loses, all the heat for winning the tournament is gone. Ultimately, the tournament should serve as a platform for making a star in the future, much like King of the Ring did, rather than guarantee a title shot immediately.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Reil said:


> Nah, that's how it was last year as well. Kairi got inserted into the title match after winning the MYC. Don't see why this year would be any different.


Gotcha, I wasn't watching last year. I was just going off that people had said Kairi didn't do anything after winning last year.


----------



## Psychosocial

There was a difference of 2 months last year between the MYC final and the TakeOver title match. Kairi at least had time to appear on NXT and get acquainted with the audience a bit. The winner this time would have just 3 weeks in between the two. That's literally no time to build up a character or story line for a big title fight, especially not for Kairi/Io (if Io wins it) which could be huge if given the proper time and build ahead of their big clash.


----------



## Reil

Apparently this is being advertised on WWE.com as the things to watch for tonight on NXT:

Kona Reeves vs EC3
Tommaso Ciampa addresses the NXT Universe
The Mighty vs Heavy Machinery
Mustache Mountain returns
Candice LaRae vs Shayna Baszler

It's interesting they are running Candice vs Shayna this early. I guess they are going to use Candice as a way to get more heat onto Shayna. Maybe they'll revisit the feud down the line, but I don't think that's likely if Shayna wins tonight, since Candice will be 0-2 against her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

A Show tonight.

:mark:

Ciampa to address the fans after winning the title. This will be the best WWE segment of the week.

:mark:


----------



## 751161

Can't wait for the A-Show tonight.










Time to witness that evil bastard Ciampa's reign.


----------



## Psyche

CHAMP-uh is truly an inspiration and a national treasure.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024456623153180672


----------



## 751161

Proxy said:


> CHAMP-uh is truly an inspiration and a national treasure.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024456623153180672


Ciampa looks really good with that Title, not going to lie. I just love the Super Villain look he has. I can't remember the last time somebody played their character so good in kayfabe. Vince is an idiot if this guy isn't a Main Event heel in the future.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Holy shit. They added this week's NXT show on the Network already. 45 mins early.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Looking forward to this. Hope to see more Lacey Evans. :trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Candace carrying Shayna to a decent match.

:bjpenn


----------



## MC

Candice vs Shayna looks pretty good. Shayna is awesome, Candice can hold her own. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Psyche

EC3 vs. the Great Value version of himself :aries2


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024818836955115520
This is the intensity people want to see from Kairi. And it rules so goddamn much. She has an absurd amount of charisma (charisma is more than just promo skills).


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024819449126367238 @TD Stinger ;


----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024819449126367238 @TD Stinger ;


I know, I saw that!

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## MC

Average episode of NXT. The Mighty vs Heavy Machinery was okay, highly forgettable match where nothing really happened.It got them on TV but not much else.

- Skipped EC3 vs Kona

- Baszler vs LeRae was decent but could've been better. I loved everything Shayna did, her arm work was superb. I did like LeRae's selling but her offence looked so sloppy and it didn't look good at all. Perhaps he hasn't adapted yet but this wasn't a great match for her. Shayna was awesome though. 

- The last segment dragged somewhat. Ciampa cut a forgettable promo but it did get some heat from the crowd - which is all that matters and they did well to set up a potential triple threat match.



Keith Lee on NXT next week though~!!!!!!! :mark Can't wait for that.


----------



## Mordecay

Solid episode of NXT again:

Heavy Machinery vs The Mighty was ok, nothing special, Tucker Knight surprised me with his hot tag though

EC3 is slowly growing on, although his match with Hawaiian Okada was nothing special. Kinda funny how people have called him "hawaiian Okada" and now he is starting to use the Cobra clutch too :lol

Fun squash of Mustache Mountain, Bate is so fucking good. The promo was just there though, as far as I know Seven is the best promo of British Strong Style, so he should do most of the talking

Solid match between Candice and Shayna, Candice carrying Shayna to something that didn't put me to sleep for once, and Kairi finally showing some fire was nice to see.

The main event segment was awesome, Ciampa is so good at being an asshole, taking all the insults and the boos to make the crowd angrier and angrier. Gargano starting to get annoying and Black shutting him up with Black Mass was great, getting "You Deserve it" and "One More time" chants :lol.

Ciampa is not wrong, NXT is the A show, by far. Kinda wish the NXT roster got paid as much as main roster guys/girls, so my faves wouldn't have to leave and get wasted there.


----------



## Reil

So yeah, tonight's episode of NXT was there. Shayna/Candice was the match of the night for me. That being said, I think it served more as a purpose to remind people that Shayna is dangerous, but also show cracks in her armor/facade (she quickly ran away from Kairi despite being able to do more damage). Kairi showed a new level of intensity tonight as well. Hopefully we see more of that going forward.


----------



## Psyche

Candice and Shayna was pretty goodt. Ciampa's promo was great as expected and it was strange hearing Full Sail turn on Johnny.


----------



## TD Stinger

Up and down episode this week:

The opening tag was OK, though I'm still struggling to get interested in TM61, heel or face. Feels like the Street Profits have been off TV forever, so it was nice to see them. And while I like all 3 of these teams, there's still a sizeable gap between these 3 teams and TUE, MM, and War Raiders.

Moustache Mountain match was basically a sprint squash to get in MM's moves. And Tyler, I love ya, but work on the mic skills.

EC3 vs Reeves was fine for what it was. Highlight was Dream snapping his fingers to turn the lights back on.

Candice vs. Shanya was really good with Shayna wearing down Candice with a variety of vicious looking moves and Candice is great at selling. And Shayna locking in the Clutch after countering Candice's Neckbreaker was a great call back to their MYC match.

And of course, this being NXT, Kairi followed the HHH rules to wrestling. Want to be badass, wear a leather jacket. I do like the tension their building between Shayna and Kairi for Takeover.

Ciampa's promo hit all the notes:

*Arguing with a grandma
*Reminding us that he won and Johnny lost
*Being the only man to ever pin Aleister in a one on one match
*Being the best #1 guy ever
*NXT being the A show

A bit long winded, but pretty good nonetheless. Interesting to see how far Johnny has fallen because of Ciampa. To the point where prople are booing him and cheering Black for kicking him. Will be interesting to see the reaction he gets in Brooklyn.

Also, small note here, but um........

Keith Lee debuts next week!

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I hope Shayna starts to improve sometime soon. She just doesn't look natural in the ring at all. Kind of comes off like a robot. I get the feeling she's more like a person playing wrestler than just an actual wrestler. At least Candace had a very good performance. Clearly, the veteran in that one.

I like Kairi, but she came off like a geek in that segment. Gets kicked in the back of the head by Shayna, makes a facial expression that's reminiscent to a child throwing a temper tantrum that doesn't get their way, and that's it? GEEK.

Ciampa's promo was great. Really plays the asshole role pretty darn well for such an introvert. Him getting in the face of that old lady ringside had me howling. Johnny's doing a good job of coming off like someone who is obsessed with Ciampa. He looks different right now. Really looking forward to the triple threat in Brooklyn. It will be match of the weekend and tear the house down.

Interested to see how Keith Lee does. He already has a ton of hype to live up to.

Good episode.


----------



## Reil

I didn't get "geek" from Kairi's facial expression. I got something more along the lines of "Now you fucked up". She was pissed. And yeah she would snap if she got jumped from behind by Shayna. Any wrestler would. That was a very strong death glare. Displayed an incredible amount of intensity.

And yeah, Shayna's time as champ is coming to an end at Brooklyn. She's getting INCREDIBLY arrogant. Like overwhelmingly arrogant.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024828006286614528


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Reil said:


> I didn't get "geek" from Kairi's facial expression. I got something more along the lines of "Now you fucked up". She was pissed. And yeah she would snap if she got jumped from behind by Shayna. Any wrestler would. That was a very strong death glare. Displayed an incredible amount of intensity.
> 
> And yeah, Shayna's time as champ is coming to an end at Brooklyn. She's getting INCREDIBLY arrogant.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024828006286614528


I really didn't get that from Kairi. It just came off as weak to me. Plus, she didn't even get a shot back in. Just came off as weak.


----------



## Reil

Showstopper said:


> I really didn't get that from Kairi. It just came off as weak to me. Plus, she didn't even get a shot back in. Just came off as weak.


She didn't get a shot back in because the refs immediately separated them. Pretty sure she's going to have a match before Takeover, and we'll see if that intensity carries over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Reil said:


> She didn't get a shot back in because the refs immediately separated them. Pretty sure she's going to have a match before Takeover, and we'll see if that intensity carries over.


I just hope the intensity is more than a lame facial expression.


----------



## MC

I don't know what it is but Ciampa as a heel and the crowds reaction to him feels so disingenuous. Ciampa creeping back into his faux-intensity days and the crowd boos feel so contrived like they are told to boo by a sign that's held up. Like a movie studio.


----------



## Reil

Showstopper said:


> I just hope the intensity is more than a lame facial expression.


It almost certainly will be. Kairi tends to dial up her viciousness in the ring when something pisses her off. Check out some of her STARDOM stuff and her cameo on Lucha Underground for examples.

She's a giant goof most of the time, but when you piss her off, she'll beat the ever living fuck out of you. She has some of the nastiest strikes in the business. I remember her breaking a few noses and giving some wicked shiners to people in STARDOM. I think she even broke some ribs of someone once.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OTOH, Gargano's rage/intensity has been so enjoyable recently. He has such a good pissed-off face. I'm very much enjoying him and his story right now.


----------



## Jedah

A lot of filler at the beginning, but it did its job with advancing Moustache Mountain to Brooklyn. With War Raiders staring them down I imagine that's going to be the War Games match.

EC3 and Dream buried Kona Reeves. Good.

Candice actually did a better job against Shayna than anyone has since Kairi, and speaking of her, Kairi looks like she's about to go Super Saiyan. :lmao I wondered if Candice's offense was meant to signify anything but it looks like she was just used to put over how hard Shayna is to beat.

Main event segment was the best. Ironically, that was Black's best segment since the promo with Zelina before he was champion. Black Mass, a few words, that's it. Gargano is going to have to redeem his character and get out of psycho mode and back to his old self before winning the title.


----------



## Buhalovski

Aleister came out as a total badass after that segment. Hope he gains some momentum aswell since he was totally overshadowed by the Ciampa vs Gargano feud.


----------



## Psychosocial

Decent to good episode. Some thoughts:

-Tucker Knight looked impressive on that hot tag, some really smooth inventive offense from him. Always good to see the Street Profits make an appearance on TV, wish they were getting used more as one of my favorite teams in the company but they still have a long way to go. I just cannot get into these TM61 or The Mighty or whatver guys. Just don't see at all what the fuss was ever about, sorry.

-Moustache Mountain's squash was good stuff from both men as usual, particularly from Bate, but the promo was eh. Now I see why I haven't seen Bate talk much in the past. That segment with War Raiders in the parking lot was intriguing. Is that part of the build to the WarGames match or a sign that MM is winning the titles and that's our next feud for the titles? Remains to be seen.

-Some of EC3's better work since his return I felt, but he comes off as a total dork when he sings his own theme on his way to the ring. Not worse than Kona Reeves though who is just awful in every way, from the attire to the music to the wrestling. Get him off my TV. Velveteen coming out during a match to send a message is so Velveteen, that finger snap and lights turning back on was pretty nice.

-No idea what people are watching if they thought Candice carried Shayna in that match. Her selling was good, but her offense was really sloppy. Shayna is very mechanic and effective in the ring, she's not the best technician but she doesn't need to be, her other qualities make up for it for me. Let LeRae worry about getting her husband's head straight, she's obviously never going to win the title in this division anyways. Kairi showing some intensity was great too but, boy, as adorable as those Japanese females look, you clearly would not want to get on their bad side when you see their angry expressions. Shayna's gonna get it in Brooklyn.

-Ciampa's promo was very good, but the jeers from the crowd felt so forced the whole time. Aleister immediately looked better as soon as he dropped the belt than he ever did with it, proof that he never really needed it and doesn't need it to get over. A title doesn't make the man and he's one guy who can keep himself relevant without one, a very rare quality that not very many wrestlers have possessed. Really looking forward to the triple threat and what's left of the buildup for it.


----------



## 751161

Good episode. Thought the closing moments were the best part. Was really impressed with Black today, I much enjoy him when he's on the chase and giving zero fucks. Black works as a character that blends between both sides. The title scene is just really good right now. Gargano, Ciampa & Black are all excellent talents. I'm loving how obsessed Gargano is with Ciampa, and constant blind-rage. I feel like this character development has been some of the most interesting in NXT.


----------



## SAMCRO

MC 16 said:


> I don't know what it is but Ciampa as a heel and the crowds reaction to him feels so disingenuous. Ciampa creeping back into his faux-intensity days and the crowd boos feel so contrived like they are told to boo by a sign that's held up. Like a movie studio.


Yeah at the beginning they felt real, but now as you said they feel really disingenuous, i'm sure some are even plants like that kid "You need to lose that belt!!" and some are just going over the top to be part of Ciampa's entrance. 

I really hope they give him some theme music now, cause the angry fans screaming at him now feel fake and forced. And every week you're gonna have one fan screaming louder than the others some random thing at him like "You're evil Ciampa!!!" just to stand out and get some attention.

Also i'm finding it hard to get into Johnny turning obsessive and unhinged cause it just feels like they're ripping off Eddie Edwards and Sami Calihan's story from Impact, where Eddie slowly started to become unhinged and obsessive caring about nothing but revenge. I know Ciampa and Gargano's feud started way before Eddie and Sami's but only recently did Johnny start acting all unhinged and obsessive almost right after Eddie started acting the same way. It just feels way too similar.

Ciampa/Gargano better be fucking done after their next match, Johnny's started to get less and less reaction and even got boos this week, even the fullsail fans are tired of him chasing Ciampa, its like a broken fucking record.


----------



## Crasp

MC 16 said:


> I don't know what it is but Ciampa as a heel and the crowds reaction to him feels so disingenuous. Ciampa creeping back into his faux-intensity days and the crowd boos feel so contrived like they are told to boo by a sign that's held up. Like a movie studio.


The fans like him. Any heel heat that isn't "go-away-heat" in this era is only ever going to be "play-along-heat". The fans like Ciampa. The fans like the angle. The fans like and generally trust NXT booking. So they play along.

The idea that anyone ever truly disliked or resented Ciampa for any of his actions during this Gargano feud is laughable, so _of course_ the reactions aren't genuine.


----------



## SAMCRO

Crasp said:


> The fans like him. Any heel heat that isn't "go-away-heat" in this era is only ever going to be "play-along-heat". The fans like Ciampa. The fans like the angle. The fans like and generally trust NXT booking. So they play along.
> 
> The idea that anyone ever truly disliked or resented Ciampa for any of his actions during this Gargano feud is laughable, so _of course_ the reactions aren't genuine.


Well what it is, is at the start the reactions felt organic, but now they just feel forced cause its become the thing to do during Ciampa's entrance, so now they're coming off even more fake and forced. Even the kids are now starting to scream at Ciampa to try and get attention.

I don't think anyone believes fans was truly hating Ciampa like it was still real to them damn it, but at the start the chants and all the fans screaming things felt as i said organic and natural. Now its almost like they're being told to do it and are just doing it cause its become the thing to do whenever Ciampa comes out.


----------



## MC

Crasp said:


> The fans like him. Any heel heat that isn't "go-away-heat" in this era is only ever going to be "play-along-heat". The fans like Ciampa. The fans like the angle. The fans like and generally trust NXT booking. So they play along.
> 
> The idea that anyone ever truly disliked or resented Ciampa for any of his actions during this Gargano feud is laughable, so _of course_ the reactions aren't genuine.


Sigh. Well duh. Of course they are playing along. The problem is I can't take this feud or Ciampa seriously because it comes across that way. Not that I would care about Ciampa vs Gagrano anyway.


----------



## ellthom

SAMCRO said:


> Well what it is, is at the start the reactions felt organic, but now they just feel forced cause its become the thing to do during Ciampa's entrance, so now they're coming off even more fake and forced. Even the kids are now starting to scream at Ciampa to try and get attention.
> 
> I don't think anyone believes fans was truly hating Ciampa like it was still real to them damn it, but at the start the chants and all the fans screaming things felt as i said organic and natural. Now its almost like they're being told to do it and are just doing it cause its become the thing to do whenever Ciampa comes out.


I honestly don't think wrestling fans these days like being told who to boo or cheer for. I mean if that's was true Roman Reigns would have been over long ago lol

I honestly believe Ciampa is the best heel in wrestling today. Is it a bit overblown maybe, I mean I like Ciampa too but if I go to a wrestling show and see him there I will boo because he is a good heel. Its the same with Miz, I like Miz but he is such a glorious ass hole that you cannot help but hate the man. I do think Miz and Ciampa are WWE's biggest heels right now.

Ciampa still gets some cheers at shows, so its not completely all boo's when he is wrestling and even against Gargano I have seen him get some cheers.

And let's say you are right let's say they are being told to boo him. So what? The man is getting booed, he is doing his job and the people are reacting despite what they are told. NxT is enjoyable enough that people are willing to go along with that. Thats a good thing. And while the feud may have outstayed it's welcome, they are still having some A* matches in my opinion, so that isnt bad either, but I really do hope it end after this next TakeOVer 

I still think he boos are mostly natural. Ciampa is a very dislikable person.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Ciampa's heat may became a little meme, but it is extremely refreshing in WWE to see a heel doing his job right and fans going along with it. Unlike someone like The Miz for instance.


----------



## Crasp

MC 16 said:


> Sigh. Well duh. Of course they are playing along. The problem is I can't take this feud or Ciampa seriously because it comes across that way. Not that I would care about Ciampa vs Gagrano anyway.


You were the one who claimed you _"didn't know what it was"_ what made Ciampa's receptions feel disingenuous. So if you _knew_ what it was, then why say you didn't? 

Also it sounds like you had already written off the feud in your mind anyway, so negative aspects are clearly going to be more pronounced to you than to people who weren't already approaching it with the same cynicism. 

His heat is definitely unsustainable though. Whether that's down to people getting bored of the booing gimmick, or simply that they run out of over faces to pit him against. Or probably both.


----------



## MC

Crasp said:


> You were the one who claimed you _"didn't know what it was"_ what made Ciampa's receptions feel disingenuous. So if you _knew_ what it was, then why say you didn't?
> 
> Also it sounds like you had already written off the feud in your mind anyway, so negative aspects are clearly going to be more pronounced to you than to people who weren't already approaching it with the same cynicism.
> 
> His heat is definitely unsustainable though. Whether that's down to people getting bored of the booing gimmick, or simply that they run out of over faces to pit him against. Or probably both.


What I meant by that is I didn't know why is was way more apparent than any other feud. 

Me not liking the feud anyway doesn't mean that the criticism I have with it aren't valid. They are probably the reasons why I wrote it off in the first place. Whether it's the existing cynicism or not, they are still big problems with this feud.


----------



## Crasp

MC 16 said:


> What I meant by that is I didn't know why is was way more apparent than any other feud.
> 
> *Me not liking the feud anyway doesn't mean that the criticism I have with it aren't valid*. They are probably the reasons why I wrote it off in the first place. Whether it's the existing cynicism or not, they are still big problems with this feud.


I don't disagree with that at all, and I certainly share a lot of the concerns.

Having said that, the big problems are only big problems for people who have a big problem with them, and that, so far, _isn't_ most people. 

I'm not sure that NXT are oblivious to the issue, or whether they just intend to squeeze out every last little drop before having to make any changes.


Also, perhaps one reason it's more apparent than any other feud, is there aren't really _any_ other feuds going on in which the heel is getting a heel reaction that isn't dependent on go-away heat. Coupled with, I assume, a pessimistic eye for the entire angle, these issues are going to be glaring to those not caught in the spell.


----------



## 751161

I really don't see why you'd be so pessimistic about Gargano vs. Ciampa. But that's just me. Maybe it has been going on a bit too long now, but it's still by far the most interesting feud happening in WWE for me right now and of this year, when we're talking strictly WWE. Both matches were really good, and the development has been great.

I don't have a problem with the crowds playing along with Ciampa, and I don't really read into it that much, it's just great to see the crowds separating the character from the guy, and booing the character. At least he doesn't get cheered like so many Heels these days do.


----------



## Jedah

Regardless, Gargano and Ciampa should end their feud with the next match (they probably will). They could either do that at War Games or give Ciampa a longer reign to the Rumble or even Mania, but if they do, Gargano needs to turn his attention elsewhere until the build to the final match begins. Perhaps he has to find himself again, but constant focus on Ciampa is just going to make the thing jump the shark.


----------



## Crasp

The Fourth Wall said:


> I don't have a problem with the crowds playing along with Ciampa, and I don't really read into it that much, it's just great to see the crowds separating the character from the guy, and booing the character. *At least he doesn't get cheered like so many Heels these days do.*


Just wait 'til he gets in there against someone who's perceived to be disproportionately pushed!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Johnny getting "You deserve it" chants when Black kicked his head off :lol They need to hurry up and end this feud.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched, that episode was a bit half and half, opening 30 minutes were shit, last 30 were good...

Skipped past Heavy Machinery vs The Mighty.

Moustache Mountain squash...meh. That promo from Seven and Bate was garbage, British wrestlers are usually terrible at promos unless your name is Zack Gibson. "Get this yeah" proper British Chav talk from Tyler Bate right there fpalm

EC3 vs Kona Reeves was also shit, as for EC3 vs Dream I literally couldn't give a shit.

Things then picked up with Shayna vs Candice, decent match. Candice's selling was yet again brilliant, the way she holds her arm and uses her other arm or kicks to gain offense is so simple but so brilliant, I wish more superstars would sell like that. Shayna produced a solid display here, that counter into her choke hold off the turnbuckle especially was fantastic. As I've said over the past few weeks, the way Candice and Dakota have been portrayed against Shayna it's all set up for one of them to get a big win over her. As for Kairi making the save I actually liked one thing that she did, that look she gave Shayna after she kicked her...perfect; however it's nowhere near enough to make her title worthy.

Ciampa's promo was absolutely fantastic I thought, he came across as a proper glorious detestable arsehole. With the chants for Gargano it will be interesting to see what kind of reaction he gets in Brooklyn, right now Aleister Black is the biggest face in this feud and he seems to be getting all the support.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If Johnny's reactions continue to diminish, I could see them taking the title off him at his first Takeover defense (most likely against Adam Cole)


----------



## Crasp

They unfortunately booked Johhny to be an idiot, hence the reaction. 

When he was simply getting more aggressive & unhinged, people seemed into that, even though being unhinged is likely to lead to making bad impulsive decisions, so the continuity _is_ there. 

But there seems to have been a line between Johnny _snapping_, and being a fool, and he seemes to have crossed it. 

Not only that, but there are increasing reasons to not root for Gargano. He has main evented _several_ PPV's, a couple of which were not for a title, yet _still_ above Aleister Black - the champion, on the card. And _then_ he goes and costs Aleister the title. Fans have every reason to feel bad for Black. 

Then you have Ciampa, who's on the edge of slipping into being beloved, vocally, by fans. He's treading that kind of cocky narcissistic yet charismatic ground which pushed the likes of The Rock, Jericho, and even Daniel Bryan over into the realms of face reactions while still heel. Especially with Johnny being less endearing of late, the inversion of the poles is easily within sight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> I really don't see why you'd be so pessimistic about Gargano vs. Ciampa. But that's just me. Maybe it has been going on a bit too long now, but it's still by far the most interesting feud happening in WWE for me right now and of this year, when we're talking strictly WWE. Both matches were really good, and the development has been great.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the crowds playing along with Ciampa, and I don't really read into it that much, it's just great to see the crowds separating the character from the guy, and booing the character. At least he doesn't get cheered like so many Heels these days do.


Yeah, I agree with you. We give fans at main-roster shows crap for cheering heels and booing faces. But we finally have a place where the top heel is getting booed hard practically every week...and that's still no good? I don't get it. Isn't that what a section of the fanbase has been complaining about for ages now how they wish heels were still booed? 

Of course fans are playing to it to a degree. They know this is all fake and possibly find some of the stuff Ciampa does funny, but STILL boo the guy...because he is a heel. That's the way it should be. 

I don't know what people want from fans these days. They cheer a heel, they get shit on. They boo a heel, they get shit on. I mean, Jesus Christ. Why not just do all of the shows in empty arenas from now on? Incredible.


----------



## 751161

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If Johnny's reactions continue to diminish, I could see them taking the title off him at his first Takeover defense (most likely against Adam Cole)


It wouldn't take much for him to get popular again, honestly. He has that natural likeability about him. Once he gets over this Ciampa stuff. Personally, I'm enjoying Johnny's blind rage, and him being so obsessed over Ciampa that's it's negatively affecting the perception of him by fans. It's a cool storyline, even though it's may not all be intentional. They have every right to be pissed by Johnny, he even tweeted about it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024828619074531329
I love how Black doesn't feel like a third wheel after last night too, that was a great segment for him. It feels like all three guys are equally as important to me now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> It wouldn't take much for him to get popular again, honestly. He has that natural likeability about him. Once he gets over this Ciampa stuff. Personally, I'm enjoying Johnny's blind rage, and him being so obsessed over Ciampa that's it's negatively affecting the perception of him by fans. It's a cool storyline, even though it's may not all be intentional. They have every right to be pissed by Johnny, he even tweeted about it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024828619074531329
> I love how Black doesn't feel like a third wheel after last night too, that was a great segment for him. It feels like all three guys are equally as important to me now.


Triple H, and whoever else helps with the creative at NXT, are so damn good that they can manipulate the fans into getting Johnny that chant after a super-kick. Just more proof that quality story-telling and character development conquers all...even the fans at Full Sail. And they'll be the first to verbally blow Johnny on his first appearance at Full Sail after winning the Title, just like Triple H will want them to. Guarantee it.


----------



## MC

I know some of the crowd chanted Johnny Sucks but I think saying they turned on him is a gross overstatement. He is in the wrong and has done heelish things and the crowd acted accordingly, even then they chanted Johnny Wrestling as well. They should go with it, give Gargano an edge to him. He will benefit him in the long run.


----------



## Psychosocial

Some people in this thread are really reaching here. Gargano was getting booed because people are tired of this feud, how? They only booed him because he's the reason that Ciampa won that belt last week. It makes no sense to suggest that Ciampa is getting "play-along heat" while turning around and claiming that Gargano is getting "go-away heat" at the same time. They're both getting the former treatment and rightfully so. It has nothing to do with people being tired of the feud (even if some probably are), when in fact that segment was the loudest the crowd got all show long.

I do agree though that either they need to wrap this up at WarGames with the rubber match or they need to find something else for them to do if they want to prolong it till Rumble or Mania weekend. Because there is no way they can keep this thing fresh and strong for another 5-8 months without any breaks in between with their rivalry, absolutely no way.


----------



## Jedah

The Fourth Wall said:


> I love how Black doesn't feel like a third wheel after last night too, that was a great segment for him. It feels like all three guys are equally as important to me now.


Yep. Everyone feels important. Everyone has beef with each other. Everyone has their own mindset going into this match.

Ciampas is the weasel trying to manipulate everyone.

Gargano has descended into derangement where he cares more about killing Ciampa than he does about winning the title.

Black wants revenge on both of them because their stupid bullshit took "his devil."

And to boot, all three guys have three bona fide match of the year candidates to their name this year, largely against each other.

This triple threat is going to be the best match of the summer. Mark my words. I don't even think Io and Meiko getting to go all out in the Mae Young Classic will be able to touch it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think the triple threat will be good absolutely, I can't see any match on this show surpassing Cole/Ricochet though. That one might go down as one of the best in NXT history.


----------



## TD Stinger

Please Marky, we all know EC3 vs. Dream will be the best match of the night.

Anyways, to back to some previous posts, I'm not worried at all with Gargano getting "You Deserve It" chants after getting kicked by Black. It's just another thing Ciampa has taken away from Gargano, the complete support from the fans. It just further showcases his plunge from losing to Ciampa and then "helping" Ciampa win the title.

Did NXT plan on him getting booed? I don't know. But it's NXT, I fully expect them to wrap this into the story and transition nicely into Gargano's eventual redemption.


----------



## Psychosocial

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think the triple threat will be good absolutely, I can't see any match on this show surpassing Cole/Ricochet though. That one might go down as one of the best in NXT history.


If it happens, that is. There's a rumor going around that there's an injury to one of the people on the TakeOver card that may end up ruling them out of the event. Given that Ricochet hasn't wrestled a match since June 21st, I'm wondering if it may be him.

He's scheduled to wrestle on next week's airing so I guess we'll find out there if it's him or not. I really hope it isn't.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Please Marky, we all know EC3 vs. Dream will be the best match of the night.


Ahh, of course ! 



Psychosocial said:


> If it happens, that is. There's a rumor going around that there's an injury to one of the people on the TakeOver card that may end up ruling them out of the event. Given that Ricochet hasn't wrestled a match since June 21st, I'm wondering if it may be him.
> 
> He's scheduled to wrestle on next week's airing so I guess we'll find out there if it's him or not. I really hope it isn't.


Aleister is the one that is hurt and needs surgery, not Cole or Ricochet.


----------



## JustAName

This is just great storytelling all around in the main event scene, what the hell some of you are complaining about not making sense or being good are being worked because it's not a vanilla storyline with a clear cut fan favorite, that people think should be the fan favorite. He has lately, acted like he has lost it and parts of himself with it making him do irrational and emotionally driven acts that did win Ciampa the championship and cost Aleister it. If anything at the moment what this story, that is now a 3way has a clear cut heel(Ciampa), a clear cut baby(Aleister) and a Tweener because of how he completely losses it lately, in Gargano.

The idiocy about crowd reactions to where some of the people are literally trying to scream their lungs out in disdain for Ciampa not getting real heat is laughable. There are people that clearly play along as well as the guy in the front that was booing him to his face and talking shit, but when Ciampa turned away or went into the ring he was laughing and enjoying himself, just a part of the show. You could see other people and their expression of rage on their face and also legitimate anger towards Gargano for making Ciampa the champ and screwing Aleister in the process. Granted Gargano owned up to his shit and took the receipt for it with acknowledging he both deserved the boo's and the black mass, but who's to say he won't snap again next time he as much as sees Ciampa?

This is just perfectly done on all accounts and all of them look like superstars in their own way, which is exactly what you would want to have. The only thing that makes the triple threat a bit unfortunate is that Ciampa should never drop the belt this early, they can't make him a transitional champion with the kind of heat he has, so there shouldn't be much suspense for the outcome. I hope that this trio can actually continue for a while till we get that final conclusion where you have no idea who's gonna win the match because you can make a legitimate case for all of them to do so


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Everyone got the reactions they were intended to get. "You deserve it" chant is extremely common nowadays, so common it's in their commercials, so the writing team had to know it would be possible they were going to get it. One thing that NXT has over the MR is they have the same crowd for almost every episode. They know their audience and know what they will cheer and boo. 

As for the episode, good win for Heavy Machinery. It helps they stay just above the jobber line that they been on for a while. MM squash was just that but was just something to do to get them to cut the promo afterwards. Love EC3, hate Kona so this was fine. Dream coming out during the match to call out EC3 basically buries Kona especially because EC3 kicked out of his finisher. Great Candice/Shayna match and Kairi showing fire is good. Shayna is dropping the title because she is too cocky. Ciampa was great as always but he needs music. Everyone plays their parts perfectly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

JustAName said:


> This is just great storytelling all around in the main event scene, what the hell some of you are complaining about not making sense or being good are being worked because it's not a vanilla storyline with a clear cut fan favorite, that people think should be the fan favorite. He has lately, acted like he has lost it and parts of himself with it making him do irrational and emotionally driven acts that did win Ciampa the championship and cost Aleister it. If anything at the moment what this story, that is now a 3way has a clear cut heel(Ciampa), a clear cut baby(Aleister) and a Tweener because of how he completely losses it lately, in Gargano.
> 
> The idiocy about crowd reactions to where some of the people are literally trying to scream their lungs out in disdain for Ciampa not getting real heat is laughable. There are people that clearly play along as well as the guy in the front that was booing him to his face and talking shit, but when Ciampa turned away or went into the ring he was laughing and enjoying himself, just a part of the show. You could see other people and their expression of rage on their face and also legitimate anger towards Gargano for making Ciampa the champ and screwing Aleister in the process. Granted Gargano owned up to his shit and took the receipt for it with acknowledging he both deserved the boo's and the black mass, but who's to say he won't snap again next time he as much as sees Ciampa?
> 
> This is just perfectly done on all accounts and all of them look like superstars in their own way, which is exactly what you would want to have. The only thing that makes the triple threat a bit unfortunate is that Ciampa should never drop the belt this early, they can't make him a transitional champion with the kind of heat he has, so there shouldn't be much suspense for the outcome. I hope that this trio can actually continue for a while till we get that final conclusion where you have no idea who's gonna win the match because you can make a legitimate case for all of them to do so


Well said. :clap

Some of those posts aren't meant to be taken seriously, though. You got one guy who gets on fans for cheering heels. And now he also gets on fans for actually booing heels. I mean, there goes any credibility that those people had.

The fact is is that most of the criticism just comes from the fact that the Gargano/Ciampa/Black angle is getting most of the attention right now and their favorite isn't. That's literally what most of the criticism boils down to; let's be honest. It is what it is. Best to just ignore it, and enjoy what we're watching.


----------



## MC

Um I didn't hate that the fans booed Ciampa, I said it felt disingenuous. Never said they shouldn't boo him, they should absolutely boo him. Some read what they want at times I guess


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

You complain about every little nonsensical thing, bro. Fans should boo heels. "But it doesn't feel like real boos."

Give me a break. What nonsense.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I don't understand how anyone can be against this angle tbh.... This is just good shit and I'm not gonna write a ton of words to justify it cuz you either get it or you don't I guess


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

– Damn, Moustache Mountain squashing jobbers and cutting promos. Love seeing the B I G S T R O N G B O I S getting the superstar treatment. 

– So what we thinking, all of Undisputed lose their titles during Brooklyn and then they go up to the main roster? I’d much prefer the NXT landscape with Ricochet as the NA Champ and Moustache Mountain as the NXT Tag Champs. Not to mention both guys have prebuilt feuds to walk into once they capture the titles, if they do, for a show so focused on the top of the card this show made me realise how strong NXT’s roster is. Keith Lee’s debut next week, too. 

– Damn, where’d that Baszler LeRea match come from?! A bit of a misstep perhaps to do the arm stomp spot and then have it basically forgotten about mid match given it fucked Dakota Kai up for months but otherwise this match was great. I don’t watch a lot of the Women’s stuff on NXT as I just lost all interest when it was just a weekly feeding to Asuka with no creative direction at all but I am glad I tuned in this week. Great action, great storytelling and nice evolution (no pun intended) from their past encounter. TakeOver better pull out all the stops to top this one. 

– Man Baszler is really, really, great. Sure she has been given the opportunity to be great by being rocket strapped from the beginning due to her legit background but she is one of the only women in the whole company who actually feels legitimately removed from the whole Diva Era shite. Like don’t get me wrong there are plenty of great workers in WWE in their women’s divisions but Baszler is just a great wrestler, gender never really plays a role in her performance. She is mean, nasty and no nonsense. She tells a great story in the ring given her inexperience and every single movement in the ring that she makes feels carefully chosen for her wider character. Some people have criticised her promos but I think the soft spoken voice actually plays into the greater whole of her character. 

– What we thinking, Baszler loses the title to Sane at TakeOver so they can call Baszler up and have her wrestle Rousey at Evolution? 

– Why is the Ciampa heat so great, yet I feel like I have zero emotional investment in this? The crowd’s sure are fickle though they turned on Johnny instantly haha.


----------



## Reil

Pizzamorg said:


> – What we thinking, Baszler loses the title to Sane at TakeOver so they can call Baszler up and have her wrestle Rousey at Evolution?


I think Cole and TUE will retain their titles. War Raiders are being portrayed as babyfaces for the most part, and Cole hasn't had many high profile defenses with the NA title yet. I can see them dropping the titles at Takeover: LA though.

As for Shayna, I think she's dropping the title, but that's probably because she doesn't need it anymore. Kairi needs the title to establish a direction to go in. Kairi losing would pretty much be the end of her NXT career (and likely her WWE career as well, since I don't trust the main roster to do well with her).

Shayna dropping the title won't be as bad because she still has several feuds she can revisit if they want to call her up. They can have her put over Dakota and Candice before heading up (their problems with her seem to be more personal than title oriented). As for what she does on the main roster, I can see her being put on Smackdown as a strong female heel, since Carmella is god awful. And if the handling of Sanity is any indication, Nikki Cross will likely lose her debut match.

As for Kairi's direction, I assume she'll either defend the title in a rematch against Shayna at Evolution, or defend it against Bianca (who they are building up as the next in line for a title shot, and they aren't going to run Shayna vs Bianca any time soon, since it would likely be heel vs heel, and even NXT doesn't have the creative chops to pull that one off to make it interesting).


----------



## Pizzamorg

Reil said:


> I think Cole and TUE will retain their titles. War Raiders are being portrayed as babyfaces for the most part, and Cole hasn't had many high profile defenses with the NA title yet. I can see them dropping the titles at Takeover: LA though.
> 
> As for Shayna, I think she's dropping the title, but that's probably because she doesn't need it anymore. Kairi needs the title to establish a direction to go in. Kairi losing would pretty much be the end of her NXT career (and likely her WWE career as well, since I don't trust the main roster to do well with her).
> 
> Shayna dropping the title won't be as bad because she still has several feuds she can revisit. They can have her put over Dakota and Candice before heading up. As for what she does on the main roster, I can see her being put on Smackdown as a strong female heel, since Carmella is god awful. And if the handling of Sanity is any indication, Nikki Cross will likely lose her debut match.
> 
> As for Kairi's direction, I assume she'll either defend the title in a rematch against Shayna at Evolution, or defend it against Bianca (who they are building up as the next in line for a title shot, and they aren't going to run Shayna vs Bianca any time soon, since it would likely be heel vs heel, and even NXT doesn't have the creative chops to pull that one off to make it interesting).


I really hope they don't keep this Undisputed Era thing going on NXT and that is probably exactly why they will keep it going. The writing around Strong's heel turn is some of the worst writing in recent memory on NXT and I find Cole's booking atrocious throughout. They introduced a new title, put it on Cole and then effectively buried it and made it completely redundant. 

Personally I think it'd be too soon for them to have Baszler go up to the Main Roster but I just feel like WWE will see money in a Horsewoman v Horsewoman match at Evolution, even if neither woman is ready to be put in that kind of position yet.


----------



## Jedah

Horsewomen vs. horsewomen won't be happening anytime soon. Marina and Jessamyn are so green that they weren't even put into the Mae Young Classic.

The two titles likeliest to change are the NA and women's titles. Women's is the likeliest. Ronda will need a big feud before she fights Charlotte and Shayna is the one for that program.


----------



## Reil

Jedah said:


> Horsewomen vs. horsewomen won't be happening anytime soon. Marina and Jessamyn are so green that they weren't even put into the Mae Young Classic.
> 
> The two titles likeliest to change are the NA and women's titles. Women's is the likeliest. Ronda will need a big feud before she fights Charlotte and Shayna is the one for that program.


Yeah, but even then I would question Shayna coming up before Evolution. A Shayna/Ronda feud would be better suited for the winter months. TLC -> Royal Rumble -> Fastlane/Roadblock would be the best time for Shayna to feud with Ronda. As for what she does after that, I don't know.


----------



## Jedah

Ronda will have her rematches with Alexa probably until Evolution, then I can see a filler feud with Ember Moon before she feuds with Shayna heading into the Rumble. Shayna will probably have filler feuds before then, too.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026635178309894145
He is limitless. And soon you will all bask in his glory.

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## 751161

Show looks stacked. A Takeover worthy match in Black/Gargano and Keith's Lee debut. Trips, this is too much.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Pizzamorg said:


> I really hope they don't keep this Undisputed Era thing going on NXT and that is probably exactly why they will keep it going. The writing around Strong's heel turn is some of the worst writing in recent memory on NXT and* I find Cole's booking atrocious throughout.* They introduced a new title, put it on Cole and then effectively buried it and made it completely redundant.


I don't necessarily disagree with you, I think once Cole goes after the NXT Title his booking will be A LOT better. Him winning the NA Title is almost just a placeholder saying "take this until it's time for you to win the main title"


----------



## TD Stinger

Tonight's the night bitches! Shame he can't use his great theme anymore.


----------



## 751161

Show looks stacked tonight. Once again, this image is appropriate:


----------



## MC

The Fourth Wall said:


> Show looks stacked tonight. Once again, this image is appropriate:


Wouldn't this be more appropriate?


----------



## Psychosocial

Going to be hard to watch these last two tapings before TakeOver if the Aleister news are true, sigh...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole is really gonna drop the title to f*cking Ricochet fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah Keith Lee's debut was alright and all but AXEL DIETER JR THOOOO (AND HE ACTUALLY GOT OFFENSE IN) :woo:woo:woo:woo [user]MC 16[/user]


----------



## MC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah Keith Lee's debut was alright and all but AXEL DIETER JR THOOOO (AND HE ACTUALLY GOT OFFENSE IN) :woo:woo:woo:woo [user]MC 16[/user]


This has been a good show for me. ADJ finally debuted after a year of being signed and Kassius Ohno actually wins for a change.

roud

Keith Lee looked awesome (partly thanks to Dieter :mj)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC 16 said:


> This has been a good show for me. ADJ finally debuted after a year of being signed and Kassius Ohno actually wins for a change.
> 
> roud
> 
> Keith Lee looked awesome (partly thanks to Dieter :mj)


Hopefully this is the start of more TV time for ADJ, he got a pretty good entrance pop as well roud


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Johnny's face when Regal announced the triple threat at SS.

:lmao

He was so happy.


----------



## thebat2

Knowing the match isn't happening made that entertaining final segment depressing as hell.


----------



## MC

One of the better shows of late. NXT has been a bit of a downer for months now but this was fun.

Cole preventing Ricochet from wrestling :done 

Ohno getting a second straight win makes me happy. Hope he actually gets to have a match on TakeOver and show off why he can be one of the best in the world like I know he can be. 

So happy to see Axel Dieter Jr or Marcel Barthel finally debut on TV after being signed over a year ago. Even if it was to put over Keith Lee, I feel like he did a great job of bumping around for him and got some good offence in himself. It wasn't a totally squash which I'm fine with. Hopefully more to come.

The Dream/EC3 segement was pretty entertaining. I do like how they are both very similiar in a way and they aren't going the generic face/heel match. It kinda works what they are doing. Bad camera work though. Giving me a headache.

The rest was fine. Good show :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Another very good NXT show. The norm these days. They continue to kill it.

Cole and UE taking out Ricochet was a fun, little segment and a good promo by Cole. Nothing surprising there.

I was very pleased with Keith Lee's debut. He looked good out there and I was even more pleased that the match itself was not a squash. Wasn't sure if they would go with a squash or not. Glad they didn't.

I'm not breaking any news here, but Taynara Conti is hot as hell. Blonde haired latina's. (I'm married to one) :drose

Was happy to see Ohno get another win. I hope this is the start of at least a mini-push. Despite how he looks, he's a very good wrestler.

Would've liked to have seen Black/Gargano get more time, but Ciampa interefering was expected. The look on Johnny's face when Regal announced the triple threat was hilarious. He looked like he was legitimately happy. Too bad about Black's injury. Should be interesting to see what they do there.

Overall, another very good, logical, fluid episode of NXT. Nothing new there.


----------



## TD Stinger

A lot of different things on tonight's show:

Cross vs. Nova was you're weekly reminder that there's nothing left for Nikki in NXT. Still pretty over though.

Gotta say, Cole doesn't do the laser entrance as well as Ricochet, but it kind makes him look a little more badass, lol. Solid heel promo.

Ohno vs. Jaoude was very interesting. They are clearly telling a story of Ohno being fed up with being a stuck in a slump and looking to make short work of his less experienced opponents. Commentary and more importantly Ohno's facial expressions sold that. Wonder what's next for him?

The Dream and EC3 "experience" to me could have been even more cheesy than it was. Was fun, but not nearly as fun as it could have been.

Keith Lee is here bitches! :mark :mark :mark

Sadly his theme did not come with him, and I'm too high on his new one yet. Just sounds like nothing. That aside, this was everything I love about Lee. He's big, powerful, athletic, and charismatic and he showcased that all in this match. It also shows Lee's greatest character flaw which that he can be too cocky at times given his strengths. His facial expressions when playing with Marcel and getting caught off guard were great. Can't wait to see more of him in NXT.

@MC 16 your boy was impressive as well. I didn't realize how tall he was. Not to sound like a size mark but that bodes well for him. Kind of reminds me of a young Randy Orton, or a taller Finn Balor. He was very fluid in the ring. Although I can't be the only one who thought WALTER was coming out when his music hit, lol.

Vanessa vs. Taynara was probably 5 minutes that felt like 30. The less said about it, the better.

It's hard to get invested in the closing segment knowing that Aleister is likely out of Brooklyn. But Regal's promo (God I missed him) and Johnny's face at the end made it worth it.


----------



## MC

TD Stinger said:


> A lot of different things on tonight's show:
> 
> Cross vs. Nova was you're weekly reminder that there's nothing left for Nikki in NXT. Still pretty over though.
> 
> Gotta say, Cole doesn't do the laser entrance as well as Ricochet, but it kind makes him look a little more badass, lol. Solid heel promo.
> 
> Ohno vs. Jaoude was very interesting. They are clearly telling a story of Ohno being fed up with being a stuck in a slump and looking to make short work of his less experienced opponents. Commentary and more importantly Ohno's facial expressions sold that. Wonder what's next for him?
> 
> The Dream and EC3 "experience" to me could have been even more cheesy than it was. Was fun, but not nearly as fun as it could have been.
> 
> Keith Lee is here bitches! :mark :mark :mark
> 
> Sadly his theme did not come with him, and I'm too high on his new one yet. Just sounds like nothing. That aside, this was everything I love about Lee. He's big, powerful, athletic, and charismatic and he showcased that all in this match. It also shows Lee's greatest character flaw which that he can be too cocky at times given his strengths. His facial expressions when playing with Marcel and getting caught off guard were great. Can't wait to see more of him in NXT.
> 
> @MC 16 your boy was impressive as well. I didn't realize how tall he was. Not to sound like a size mark but that bodes well for him. Kind of reminds me of a young Randy Orton, or a taller Finn Balor. He was very fluid in the ring. Although I can't be the only one who thought WALTER was coming out when his music hit, lol.
> 
> Vanessa vs. Taynara was probably 5 minutes that felt like 30. The less said about it, the better.
> 
> It's hard to get invested in the closing segment knowing that Aleister is likely out of Brooklyn. But Regal's promo (God I missed him) and Johnny's face at the end made it worth it.



Ohh Giddy! I have a boy now. 

And Oh, yeah, he is 6 ft 3 iirc. I do get the Orton reference as well. In fact, he is a second generation wrestler similar to Orton (third gen) but he is far more technical than Orton. And funny you mention WALTER as WALTER's theme is the Ringkampf theme which Marthel was a member of alongside WALTER, in case you didn't know.


----------



## TD Stinger

MC 16 said:


> Ohh Giddy! I have a boy now.
> 
> And Oh, yeah, he is 6 ft 3 iirc. I do get the Orton reference as well. In fact, he is a second generation wrestler similar to Orton (third gen) but he is far more technical than Orton. And funny you mention WALTER as WALTER's theme is the Ringkampf theme which Marthel was a member of alongside WALTER, in case you didn't know.


Oh I know. Now I've only seen one match of Marcel's (Axel Dieter Jr.) in a 6 Man Tag with Ringkampf vs. British Strong Style in PROGRESS.


----------



## Jedah

Dream and EC3 was a hilarious segment.

Keith Lee impressed in his debut.

And that was a good tease for what should have been a great triple threat but of course they needed to ruin it with a meaningless house show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Here is how they are writing Black off. NXT just tweeted this out:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027383497328091136


----------



## Jedah

They really need to go into emergency mode. They CANNOT have another Gargano vs. Ciampa singles match right now. If they do, this feud has officially jumped the shark. And it's made worse because neither can afford to be beaten by the other at this time.

Put Keith Lee in it. Make Ciampa fight someone else. I don't care. Just do something.

Damn house show bullshit ruining the best match of the summer.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Undisputed Era listening to their own music in the car is the most obnoxious heel move ever, I love it!


----------



## Buhalovski

I like how Gargano didnt wanted to fight Aleister and Aleister didnt wanted to fight Ciampa... those small details are what is making NXT great.

Btw, Keith Lees music sound generic as fuck. I expected some R&B/rap.


----------



## Donnie

Dieter FINALLY on my TV :banderas 

Bully Hero is the best Hero


----------



## Psyche

I'm still not sure why they're still keeping Nikki in NXT. SAnity as an act could use her right now, they feel so incomplete without her.

The Dream/EC3 segment was super cheesy but I loved it :lol It kind of felt like something Impact would produce.










Keith Lee is a BEAST. I haven't seen a whole lot of him before, but I liked what I saw tonight.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Maybe they want to have her put over Kairi? Not sure, but I wish she could've had a run with the belt, she's so good!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Donnie said:


> Bully Hero is the best Hero


Bully Hero is the 2nd best hero, Undisputed Era Hero is the best Hero :jericho2


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Bully Hero is the 2nd best hero, Undisputed Era Hero is the best Hero :jericho2


Hard to be Undisputed Hero when you're NXT World Champion Hero :jericho2


----------



## 751161

Another entertaining NXT episode. I am REALLY bummed about Black being out, everything was moving together very nicely, each guy had a good reason to be in the match. Now, it's going to be a bit of a mess & rush, but I trust Triple H being able to handle a situation like this other than Vince, and make things entertaining still.

It's a bit too early for another Ciampa/Gargano match in my view, but I'm not angry about seeing them fight because the last two matches were great.

Was very impressed by the new debut in Keith Lee. I haven't seen a whole lot of him, but he seems pretty damn cool. He's got a good aura about him.

I literally think every segment was good on this show. A lot of great ways they furthered the feuds, Cole & UE with Ricochet and the good EC3/Dream segment. The closing stuff was great too, just a shame it has be changed now.

It's weird to get a show with LOGICAL storyline progression week from week. It's become that far from the norm on the main roster, that it's shocking when I see it done well.


----------



## Piers

I still don't know what move Taynara was trying to do at the end of the match... man that was sloppy

Vanessa though kada

Tha Nova girl :done 


Keith Lee was good, but I still don't see anything special about him

Is Aleister out of Takeover ? Won't he be cleared by then ?


----------



## RiverFenix

Showstopper said:


> Here is how they are writing Black off. NXT just tweeted this out:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027383497328091136


Injury angles are SO much better than "Black was injured at a house show and will miss time" laziness. At least with this you can have a whodunit - Did the evil bastard Ciampa do it or did Johnny Wrestling do it to have a one-on-one match? Also does Aleister know who attacked him or was he blind-sided? Is there video evidence any where or witnesses or clues? 

Where I'd go now is nobody knows who did it, Johnny cuts a huge babyface promo heading into the show - seemingly dropping his darkside hints completely. Have the match at Brooklyn, Johnny wins and is celebrating in the ring - the face roster comes out to celebrate with him - it's his big win face moment of redemption - the crowd in the ring hides Black from coming in and outta nowhere BlackMass knocks out Johnny. Black picks up the mic and says "I know it was you Johnny who jumped me from behind" as the show ends with LeRae covering over Gargano as all other wrestlers in the ring look on shocked and not knowing how to feel about what happened and what the were just told.


----------



## TD Stinger

Let's just hope this "Whodunnit" storyline goes better than the last one they tried. We never did figure who attacked poor Hideo in the parking lot.


----------



## MC

I guarantee that this is never resolved and Black is called up before it can be.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Dream/EC3 was the best gay porn I have watched this week.


----------



## Jedah

MC 16 said:


> I guarantee that this is never resolved and Black is called up before it can be.


I was thinking the same thing myself.

It's not like he would stay in NXT if indeed the plan all along was for him to be come up.

Anyway, if this becomes another singles match, the only way you can end it and still keep the story intact is to have it end in a no contest. Ciampa and Gargano both get carried out of the Barclays Center on stretchers.


----------



## RiverFenix

I was impressed by Amber Nova - enough to think that she should get a PC deal. Her gear was cut a little higher than you see with wwe women anymore. Nikki has nothing left in NXT and should be on the main roster with Sanity - though I wouldn't mind a repackage as well as her in-ring work is really hurt by the gimmick and it's really limiting. I do like that she is trying a gimmick and not simply a pretty girl trying to make it in wrasslin. WWE needs to find women who are okay with being "ugly" in the ring and in character. 

Did Watson say Jaoude is a black belt in Muay Thai? And even mentioning Aikido? Why not Tae-Bo? 

I did like the explanation about how he stepped up to the match with Ohno after Ricochet was taken out - it's the little things like this what makes NXT SOOOO much better. Pissed off Ohno is better - but still needs tweaks. And new gear. Jaoude medalled in 2003 Pan-Am Games, that's 15 yrs ago - how old is he? Already mid-to-late 30's? Match was a bit ineffective in that Jaoude didn't know how to rally the crowd to him to become the face of the match - commentary told the story well enough, but the fans in the stands were silent. He had on babyface fire. 

Dream/ECIII was pointless and rather dumb. I like the effort of the promo away from the arena and all, but that said nothing and went nowhere. Sit down, let's go for a walk, no I'm not going to push you into a pool, okay I'm gonna. I couldn't care less about this match and it's not doing any favors to either. ECIII needs to be old money rich boy who has had all the benefits in life, in nutrition, with private gyms and trainers who fights for fun and competition. Seems like the roles should have been reversed here with that pool being ECIII's house, with VD being a more legend in his own mind who doesn't have the riches or lifestyle but came up poor and still doesn't have much. What Dream pretends to have, ECIII had on his 18th birthday. 

Barthel was more impressive in that match than Lee. Marcel is much crisper in the ring, and a much better seller - especially on the strikes early in the match. He's taller than I expected as well - wonder why he's been kept off television - I assume for lack of character purposes. Lee was alright - but displayed "indie charisma" and not sure it will carry over in the long term. 

Borne vs Conti was well enough worked but I didn't get the story being told in it. Both women are improving noticeably in the ring which is good. However mostly directionless when so far out of the title picture.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Let's just hope this "Whodunnit" storyline goes better than the last one they tried. We never did figure who attacked poor Hideo in the parking lot.





MC 16 said:


> I guarantee that this is never resolved and Black is called up before it can be.





Jedah said:


> I was thinking the same thing myself.
> 
> It's not like he would stay in NXT if indeed the plan all along was for him to be come up.
> 
> Anyway, if this becomes another singles match, the only way you can end it and still keep the story intact is to have it end in a no contest. Ciampa and Gargano both get carried out of the Barclays Center on stretchers.


While certainly a criticism I share with that Itami storyline attempt, Black is only out weeks. Itami was out months and then needed another surgery as the first one didn't work. I mean at one point it was hoped Black would still be able to work the match.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Great episode...

I liked that girl Amber Nova that Nikki went to battle with. I think they should offer her a developmental contract.

Solid match between Ohno and Jaoude. Nothing to write home about. Slow burner for Ohno joining TUE if you ask me. Jaoude has a great look, I hope he develops well. He offers something different than anything they have down in NXT. His potential is worth exploring.

Velveteen/EC3 was an interesting segment. I like that they went with something different. Those two both play up the braggadocious, narcassistic angle and should make for an exciting match at Takeover.

Keith Lee is here and it's time to BASK!!! Looked great in his debut and also but s/o to Axel finally getting on TV. I loved that this wasn't a squash match. I think it'll bode well for both men in the future.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Aleister's storyline will probably never play out on TV as he'll get called up once he's healthy.

On another note, Hero should definitely cost Ricochet the match against Cole at Takeover.


----------



## MC

Dream Scenario, Ohno gets added to the main event and beats them both in 5 minutes. OHNO4CHAMP!

:sodone


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is Nikki Cross STILL on NXT? Theres clearly nothing left for her to do there, shes already lost like 3 title matches, now shes just wrestling squash matches and hanging around. Theres no reason she shouldn't be on the main roster right now other than Triple H being selfish and not wanting to lose one of his NXT fan favorites.

I don't know about anyone else but i'm tired of Ohno only getting wins over no name jobbers, can he actually get a win over someone thats actually on the roster? 

Keith Lee was alright but he definitely didn't live up to the hype in that match, i didn't really see anything, he had a nice little over and under dropkick spot which was the only impressive thing he did in the match, after that it was all Barthel, then Lee did a double chop and a shove, then hit an awkward looking deathvalley Jackhammer combination. Definitely an underwhelming debut for someone with so much hype.

EC3/Dream segment as others have said was dumb, could the writers not come up with anything better than that lazy shit? I just think it was a mistake to put EC3 on NXT in the first place, he's incredibly underwhelming in the ring and doesn't fit in with NXT at all.


----------



## Mordecay

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027572295395696640


----------



## 751161

SAMCRO said:


> EC3/Dream segment as others have said was dumb, could the writers not come up with anything better than that lazy shit? I just think it was a mistake to put EC3 on NXT in the first place, he's incredibly underwhelming in the ring and doesn't fit in with NXT at all.


Like who? I thought it was fine, a bit cheesy, but it got the job done. At least it was an interesting/different segment unlike the main roster where they never try anything new & literally every single feud feels the exact same.


----------



## Crasp

That Dream/EC3 segment felt like a Borash segment to me. I didn't think it was awful - it was just strange enough to make me _kinda_ like it, but it also felt like it probably should have gone through a couple of revisions, 'cause it felt like they just winged it and stuck with the first fairly crude take.


----------



## 751161

Crasp said:


> That Dream/EC3 segment felt like a Borash segment to me. I didn't think it was awful - it was just strange enough to make me _kinda_ like it, but it also felt like it probably should have gone through a couple of revisions, 'cause it felt like they just winged it and stuck with the first fairly crude take.


It was definitely rough around the edges, but I always appreciate when they try something NEW. That's the main thing for me, it might not be a great segment, but at least it isn't the same shit on a loop every feud.

Literally can't get invested in anything RAW/SD does, because besides the rare instances where they go out the box, it's mostly the same shit.


----------



## TD Stinger

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Nikki Cross STILL on NXT? Theres clearly nothing left for her to do there, shes already lost like 3 title matches, now shes just wrestling squash matches and hanging around. Theres no reason she shouldn't be on the main roster right now other than Triple H being selfish and not wanting to lose one of his NXT fan favorites.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but i'm tired of Ohno only getting wins over no name jobbers, can he actually get a win over someone thats actually on the roster?
> 
> Keith Lee was alright but he definitely didn't live up to the hype in that match, i didn't really see anything, he had a nice little over and under dropkick spot which was the only impressive thing he did in the match, after that it was all Barthel, then Lee did a double chop and a shove, then hit an awkward looking deathvalley Jackhammer combination. Definitely an underwhelming debut for someone with so much hype.
> 
> EC3/Dream segment as others have said was dumb, could the writers not come up with anything better than that lazy shit? I just think it was a mistake to put EC3 on NXT in the first place, he's incredibly underwhelming in the ring and doesn't fit in with NXT at all.


Because Triple H is selfish? You do realize that Vince calls the shots right? If he wanted Nikki Cross on Raw next week full time, he would have that. And hell, she was just on Raw when they announced Evolution. The only reason she's still in NXT is because her character has run her course there and it's not an appropriate time to bring her to the main roster. So might as well have on of his more popular performers keep working shows until she really is gone.

Ohno squashing jobbers with a story behind is more impactful then him losing another match with a top talent. They need to give us a reason to be more invested in Ohno besides his wrestling quality. And they're doing that.

And what was "lazy" about the EC3-Dream segment. The dialaouge? The production? What. I mean you can call it bad or not, but it's effort like this that NXT does that makes their characters that much more worthwhile, whether it fully works or not.


----------



## Crasp

The Fourth Wall said:


> It was definitely rough around the edges, but I always appreciate when they try something NEW. That's the main thing for me, it might not be a great segment, but at least it isn't the same shit on a loop every feud.
> 
> Literally can't get invested in anything RAW/SD does, because besides the rare instances where they go out the box, it's mostly the same shit.


Yeah, although there's a line between trying something new, and the House of Horrors match. This was just about on the right side.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The EC3/Dream segment was horrible honestly, felt so cheesy.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> Because Triple H is selfish? You do realize that Vince calls the shots right? If he wanted Nikki Cross on Raw next week full time, he would have that. And hell, she was just on Raw when they announced Evolution. The only reason she's still in NXT is because her character has run her course there and it's not an appropriate time to bring her to the main roster. So might as well have on of his more popular performers keep working shows until she really is gone.
> 
> Ohno squashing jobbers with a story behind is more impactful then him losing another match with a top talent. They need to give us a reason to be more invested in Ohno besides his wrestling quality. And they're doing that.
> 
> And what was "lazy" about the EC3-Dream segment. The dialaouge? The production? What. I mean you can call it bad or not, but it's effort like this that NXT does that makes their characters that much more worthwhile, whether it fully works or not.


You do realize Triple H has some say in who gets called up right? He clearly stated he told Vince they can't lose Asuka so he kept Asuka in NXT longer than Vince wanted. Same with Carmella, he purposefully held her back from getting called up with Enzo and Cass cause he felt she needed more training in NXT. Lol you act as if Vince storms in and demands a call up and Triple H bows down, Vince actually does listen and obliges Triple H here and there.

What was Lazy about the EC3 segment? Um i dunno the whole thing, they promoted this for a week like it was gonna be some cool segment, and all it was was EC3 showing up and Dream hinting he was gonna throw him in the pool, he didn't but then dropped his glasses and EC3 threw him in the pool. The dialogue and how it all played out was just rushed and felt dumb and pointless.

Whats the story behind Ohon defeating jobbers? thats all he does, he fights top stars and loses then goes back to facing jobbers and getting meaningless wins, then goes on to lose to another top name after being built up by beating a few jobbers. I'm tired of it, its redundant.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Like who? I thought it was fine, a bit cheesy, but it got the job done. At least it was an interesting/different segment unlike the main roster where they never try anything new & literally every single feud feels the exact same.


Like who? Well ReekOfAwesomenesss called it gay porn, DetroitRiverPhx said it was pointless and dumb, so yeah when i said as others have said thats who i meant. And just cause something is new and trying to be different doesn't automatically make it good.


----------



## Mordecay

Ciampa is the best :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027618234344849409


----------



## TD Stinger

SAMCRO said:


> You do realize Triple H has some say in who gets called up right? He clearly stated he told Vince they can't lose Asuka so he kept Asuka in NXT longer than Vince wanted. Same with Carmella, he purposefully held her back from getting called up with Enzo and Cass cause he felt she needed more training in NXT. Lol you act as if Vince storms in and demands a call up and Triple H bows down, Vince actually does listen and obliges Triple H here and there.
> 
> What was Lazy about the EC3 segment? Um i dunno the whole thing, they promoted this for a week like it was gonna be some cool segment, and all it was was EC3 showing up and Dream hinting he was gonna throw him in the pool, he didn't but then dropped his glasses and EC3 threw him in the pool.


I think you're really underestimating Vince's pull here and putting too much stock into what HHH says interviews. You mention Carmella. The same person who "needed more training in NXT" yet got called up about 3 months later anywyas to a different brand. And not once were they ever put back together. Why? Because Vince didn't want it. And you could say she got called up because of the draft. But to never even come close to putting Enzo and Cas with her again? That's a Vince call. Same as taking Paul Ellering away from AOP.

Asuka got called up while she was still undefeated. Do you really think that's what HHH wanted? I don't belive that for a second. Vince got her up there in time to build her up on the main roster so that he could end the streak at WrestleMania. Maybe she was called up later than Vince orginally wanted, but again, I don't buy for a second that's how HHH wanted Asuka's time in NXT to end.

Again, one person has ultimate power here. And while I'm sure there are discussions and negotiations between the two, at the end of the day Vince gets what he wants. And like I said before, why would you bring her up now when it is a completely inopportune time to do so right before Summerslam? Also, it's a selfish thing on HHH's part to keep Nikki there a little longer to help out with the women's division.

And I think you're expectations were set a bit too high for Dream and EC3. Hell, I don't think anyone knew really what they were going to do with that. Now I personally thought it could have been more crazier, but that doesn't make what they did lazy. It was cheesy and B-movie comedy material, and I enjoyed it from that aspect.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> I think you're really underestimating Vince's pull here and putting too much stock into what HHH says interviews. You mention Carmella. The same person who "needed more training in NXT" yet got called up about 3 months later anywyas to a different brand. And not once were they ever put back together. Why? Because Vince didn't want it. And you could say she got called up because of the draft. But to never even come close to putting Enzo and Cas with her again? That's a Vince call. Same as taking Paul Ellering away from AOP.
> 
> Asuka got called up while she was still undefeated. Do you really think that's what HHH wanted? I don't belive that for a second. Vince got her up there in time to build her up on the main roster so that he could end the streak at WrestleMania. Maybe she was called up later than Vince orginally wanted, but again, I don't buy for a second that's how HHH wanted Asuka's time in NXT to end.
> 
> Again, one person has ultimate power here. And while I'm sure there are discussions and negotiations between the two, at the end of the day Vince gets what he wants. And like I said before, why would you bring her up now when it is a completely inopportune time to do so right before Summerslam? Also, it's a selfish thing on HHH's part to keep Nikki there a little longer to help out with the women's division.
> 
> And I think you're expectations were set a bit too high for Dream and EC3. Hell, I don't think anyone knew really what they were going to do with that. Now I personally thought it could have been more crazier, but that doesn't make what they did lazy. It was cheesy and B-movie comedy material, and I enjoyed it from that aspect.


If Triple H truly had it how he wanted Asuka would probably still be in NXT, but my point was Triple H kept her there longer than Vince wanted cause he felt the division needed her, so Vince let her stay there longer. 

I'm not saying Triple H gets to keep them as long as he wants but he gets some leeway from Vince with certain wrestlers, but i'm sure it gets to a point where Vince says its time and Triple H reluctantly agrees.

Its selfish of him to keep Nikki there cause her career and exposure could be so much bigger on the main roster, yet he's keeping her there to face jobbers and lose title matches. Nikki was originally expected to debut along with Sanity from the first vignettes on SDL, but she was kept back at the last minute cause Triple H felt the NXT womens division needed her i guess cause they was lacking in really established women and plus he needed someone credible to lose to Shayna.


----------



## 751161

@SAMCRO ; Is there ever anything you're happy with, bud? Honest question. Seems like you're always finding things to complain about every week.


----------



## SAMCRO

The Fourth Wall said:


> @SAMCRO ; Is there ever anything you're happy with, bud? Honest question. Seems like you're always finding things to complain about every week.


Omg shut up, i give NXT positive feedback all the time, but cause this week i wasn't thrilled with it i'm a complainer, sorry i don't love everything NXT does blindly. Whatever i'm getting sick and fucking tired of comments like this i really am. 

When i see something i like i'll say it, like when Ciampa won the title i loved it and said how happy i was he won and it was a great match. I loved Slammiversary every match on it and said so, go to the 205 Live thread i've praised Lio Rush and praised how great Buddy Murphy has been. But shit like thats gets ignored as if i never said it, cause i don't like a show one week apparently its all i do is complain and never like anything. 

Nothing i saw this week thrilled me, so sue me. Apparently i can't criticize anything without being attacked.

And i guarantee you everyone on here including you complains about something at some point during the week on here, hell the Raw thread is nothing but a feed of complaints every week. Go into the Raw thread on Mondays and reply to everyone on there asking if they are ever happy with anything.

I can say positive shit all week, but if i make 1 criticism about something "Omg all you do is complain!".


----------



## Piers

That’s uncalled for. The Fourth Wall is one of the nicest people around here and obviously didn’t mean any harm with that question.


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027676032701059072
Gargano vs Ciampa in a last man standing match. This seems like a really bad idea if they plan to continue the feud.


----------



## Jedah

Really, *really* bad idea.

There's only one way this thing can end - both of them need to leave the Barclays Center on stretchers. Neither man can afford to lose to the other right now. And another singles match is just something I don't want to see right now anyway. It's too much.

What should have been the best match of the summer is ruined now.  I hope that meaningless house show was worth it to them.


----------



## Reil

Keep in mind, WWE is going to have to counteract this by giving the fans a happy moment at some point during the night. It seems likely that Ciampa will retain, so Shayna and Cole may end up dropping their titles as a result.


----------



## RiverFenix

Last Man Standing Match where they want to continue the feud means both men will not be able to answer the 10 count and end in a draw. Gargano takes a huge bump in order to take out Ciampa and in the process takes himself out.


----------



## MC

This match again. And in the one of the worst done stipulation in WWE as well. :lol This should be fun 

Although I have very little excitement for this match, I can take solace that this feud will finally end after this match, even if it should've ended after New Orleans.


----------



## 751161

:lauren I wasn't trying to piss you off @SAMCRO ; Also, you weren't being attacked, I just didn't think the EC3/Dream segment was lazy at all, it wasn't perfect but at least they tried something new. That's not laziness to me.



Reil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027676032701059072
> Gargano vs Ciampa in a last man standing match. This seems like a really bad idea if they plan to continue the feud.


Wasn't my first choice, but it should still be a good contest. I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get a decisive winner & they both go down for 10, which is always likely in a LMS match. I'm really quite bummed about the Triple Threat, I am. It was fitting together perfectly. Injuries suck.


----------



## Jedah

Well, I think that was obvious with or without the triple threat. There's no way Gargano can win the title in the state he's in right now. By having him go off the deep end, they've destroyed what made people love his character. He needs to get that back before he wins the title if they want to have any kind of proper payoff. Ciampa was always 100% retaining.

Likewise, Undisputed is also 100% retaining. No way they drop the titles right after they just won them.

I'm about 80% confident Shayna is dropping hers.

Cole I'm 50/50 on. I think that's the most unpredictable match of the night.


----------



## RiverFenix

Reil said:


> Keep in mind, WWE is going to have to counteract this by giving the fans a happy moment at some point during the night. It seems likely that Ciampa will retain, so Shayna and Cole may end up dropping their titles as a result.


I think Shayna is sure to lose. Get her up on the MR with Rousey. I still think women's division tag straps will be coming sooner than later.


----------



## 751161

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Last Man Standing Match where they want to continue the feud means both men will not be able to answer the 10 count and end in a draw. Gargano takes a huge bump in order to take out Ciampa and in the process takes himself out.


This is what I was thinking. There was spots in the Chicago Street Fight like this with both men going down. I think Johnny does some crazy spot again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Black getting injured really screwed them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> @SAMCRO ; Is there ever anything you're happy with, bud? Honest question. Seems like you're always finding things to complain about every week.


There's someone on here MUCH worse than him, tbh. :lol


----------



## Buhalovski

Its a LMS match for a reason, they know what to do. Its predictable but draw should be the most reasonable finish. I only hope their next and hopefully last match would be atleast at the RR or even WM PPV.


----------



## 751161

Showstopper said:


> Black getting injured really screwed them.


I still think it'll be a good match, the last two were great IMO. It just won't be as good as the Triple Threat. But it just really fucks with the finish & the overarching storyline which is what really sucks about it. It's too soon for them to face again. Gargano and Ciampa will both do great & crazy shit under a LMS stip. We've seen some of the bumps Johnny takes. I have no doubts it'll be good, I'm just worried about the direction the story takes now.


----------



## Piers

Man Street Profits are cringe-worthy

Taynara singing her own theme too


----------



## Jedah

Showstopper said:


> Black getting injured really screwed them.


It really sucks. I was looking forward to this match more than anything else in WWE all summer. Now I have zero interest in the match whatsoever. The action itself will certainly be very good, but it's just the wrong time.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Not sure how I feel about that tbh. Obviously I get they don't have much of an option if Black won't be cleared to compete at NXT Takeover but I just don't like the idea of Ciampa vs Gargano happening again for the 3rd straight main event at Takeover. The best case scenario for this would be to have it end in a draw and do Black vs Ciampa at Takeover War Games because after this they need to try and keep Johnny away from Ciampa for abit.


----------



## 751161

Jedah said:


> It really sucks. I was looking forward to this match more than anything else in WWE all summer. Now I have zero interest in the match whatsoever. The action itself will certainly be very good, but it's just the wrong time.


I'm still interested when we're talking strictly match quality, but like you say, it's just not the right time for this match to be going down for the storyline itself. It could still be the MOTN with how talented both guys are, but I don't see it topping the Chicago Street Fight or Unsanctioned Matches.


----------



## Jedah

I bet Black gets called up once his injury clears.

Ciampa just needs another opponent after Brooklyn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> I still think it'll be a good match, the last two were great IMO. It just won't be as good as the Triple Threat. But it just really fucks with the finish & the overarching storyline which is what really sucks about it. It's too soon for them to face again. Gargano and Ciampa will both do great & crazy shit under a LMS stip. We've seen some of the bumps Johnny takes. I have no doubts it'll be good, I'm just worried about the direction the story takes now.


Nailed it. It's really, really bad luck, too. Like @Jedah ; has said, I hope their meaningless, little house-show match was worth it to them. They keep driving all of these guys and girls into the ground with these stupid house-shows that are no longer necessary with the new TV deals. And now it's fucking over one of the biggest WWE payoffs of the year.

Hope it was worth it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Personally I would have just thrown someone in there and made the best of a bad situation. But this is their answer to this. And it's NXT. I trust them.

Also, to all the people complaining about the match, I do get what you're saying. But there was the exact same discussion going on leading to Takeover Chicago. And they went out there and killed it. And they'll do the same again.



MC 16 said:


> This match again. And in the one of the worst done stipulation in WWE as well. :lol This should be fun
> 
> Although I have very little excitement for this match, I can take solace that this feud will finally end after this match, even if it should've ended after New Orleans.


What makes you say that? I mean they're in a match that's only taking place because of an injury and it's a match where it's easy to a draw. I don't see this being the end.



Reil said:


> Keep in mind, WWE is going to have to counteract this by giving the fans a happy moment at some point during the night. It seems likely that Ciampa will retain, so Shayna and Cole may end up dropping their titles as a result.


Shayna yes. She's definitely dropping her title. And that would be a true feel good moment. But if Cole retains, like I think he will, most people will be cheering him anyways.


----------



## 751161

Showstopper said:


> Nailed it. It's really, really bad luck, too. Like @Jedah ; has said, I hope their meaningless, little house-show match was worth it to them. They keep driving all of these guys and girls into the ground with these stupid house-shows that are no longer necessary with the new TV deals. And now it's fucking over one of the biggest WWE payoffs of the year.
> 
> Hope it was worth it.


Yeah, I know we go to the 'House Show' stuff a lot, but it's not like we're wrong. These guys are being overworked, plain & simple. I'm not saying to abolish them completely, but they have way too many of them throughout the year and they shouldn't be going down near PPV events either. They are always gambling on guys being okay to go, and then we end up with situations like this when somebody gets injured.


----------



## Jedah

Yeah, but the last TakeOver didn't see this kind of storytelling. You now have a case where neither guy can afford a loss or even a win. There's no good scenario.

If Gargano wins, he wins the title without a payoff because of his descent into madness. It's not the Johnny Wrestling everyone loves. If he loses, he got his ass beat by Ciampa and can't challenge for the foreseeable future.

If Ciampa loses, he loses the title three weeks after he won it and doesn't get the reign which will ultimately lead to the payoff of seeing him lose the title.

The only way this can end is with both of them getting rolled out on stretchers. That's what I expect to happen, but it's just so anticlimactic.


----------



## TD Stinger

Showstopper said:


> Nailed it. It's really, really bad luck, too. Like @Jedah ; has said, I hope their meaningless, little house-show match was worth it to them. They keep driving all of these guys and girls into the ground with these stupid house-shows that are no longer necessary with the new TV deals. And now it's fucking over one of the biggest WWE payoffs of the year.
> 
> Hope it was worth it.


I understand everyone is sad that Black is out of the match, but the match he got hurt in was like a month before the show. What do we want to do, treat these guys like glass or put them in a bubble for a month.

Wrestlers wrestle. It's what they're paid to do and how they get better and grow a brand. And injuries happen. Could have easily happened at a Taping or in the Brooklyn match itself. I mean Drew McIntyre got hurt last year at Takeover. And let's not act like the NXT house show schedule is as grueling as the main rosters either.

Also, it's 2018. The new TV deals don't go into play until 2019. So it's not like they have that money to spend at the moment.


----------



## MC

Jedah said:


> I bet Black gets called up once his injury clears.
> 
> Ciampa just needs another opponent after Brooklyn.


I think they shouldn't call Black up after his injury. There aren't too many spots on the main roster right now and he will likely flounder. The tag division needs more depth, put him in a short term tag team. No harm in it :shrug

Assuming Ciampa wins, it's likely going to be Dream or EC3, they'll challenge him. 





TD Stinger said:


> What makes you say that? I mean they're in a match that's only taking place because of an injury and it's a match where it's easy to a draw. I don't see this being the end..


True, I assume that the feud will take a hiatus at least.



The injury is very unfortunate to Black and I hope he has a successful recovery.


----------



## Jbardo

While I think it’s too soon to do Gargano and Ciampa again, it does make the most sense in the current circumstances. Pretty obvious the match will end in a draw mind.


----------



## Jedah

TD Stinger said:


> I understand everyone is sad that Black is out of the match, but the match he got hurt in was like a month before the show. What do we want to do, treat these guys like glass or put them in a bubble for a month.
> 
> Wrestlers wrestle. It's what they're paid to do and how they get better and grow a brand. And injuries happen. Could have easily happened at a Taping or in the Brooklyn match itself. I mean Drew McIntyre got hurt last year at Takeover. And let's not act like the NXT house show schedule is as grueling as the main rosters either.
> 
> Also, it's 2018. The new TV deals don't go into play until 2019. So it's not like they have that money to spend at the moment.


Of course an injury can happen at a big show, but that would be bad luck. Working them to death with multiple house show matches a week only a month before a huge event is just stupid. They don't need so many house shows right now, and they surely won't when the new deals come in.



MC 16 said:


> I think they shouldn't call Black up after his injury. There aren't too many spots on the main roster right now and he will likely flounder. The tag division needs more depth, put him in a short term tag team. No harm in it :shrug


Nah, there's definitely a place for him on SD right now. That show really needs another top babyface right now.

Not that I actually WANT to see him go up there when he could be feuding with deranged Johnny. It's just what I'm expecting to happen. The plans were probably in place long before his injury.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TD Stinger said:


> I understand everyone is sad that Black is out of the match, but the match he got hurt in was like a month before the show. What do we want to do, treat these guys like glass or put them in a bubble for a month.
> 
> Wrestlers wrestle. It's what they're paid to do and how they get better and grow a brand. And injuries happen. Could have easily happened at a Taping or in the Brooklyn match itself. I mean Drew McIntyre got hurt last year at Takeover. And let's not act like the NXT house show schedule is as grueling as the main rosters either.
> 
> Also, it's 2018. The new TV deals don't go into play until 2019. So it's not like they have that money to spend at the moment.


The TV deals don't go into effect until next year, but its not like WWE is hurting for money. They're loaded. Whether this injury happened or not, some of us have been saying for years that alot of these house shows just aren't necessary and put these guys at risk. And despite working a safer style than other promotions, WWE always has wrestlers that are injured and more than other promotions most of the time due to the schedule. If WWE was hurting for money, I could maybe understand it more. But they're not.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jedah said:


> Of course an injury can happen at a big show, but that would be bad luck. Working them to death with multiple house show matches a week only a month before a huge event is just stupid. They don't need so many house shows right now, and they surely won't when the new deals come in.


Again, this ain't the main roster. NXT isn't working as hard of a schedule. Most of these guys came from the indy scene where they're working multiple dates a week. And again, it's a month from the show. A month. I would be shocked if there is an active wrestler wired like that where they wouldn't want to wrestle before a big show a month in advance. Where they weren't staying in ring ready and practicing new things during these house show matches to make their big matches even better.



Showstopper said:


> The TV deals don't go into effect until next year, but its not like WWE is hurting for money. They're loaded. Whether this injury happened or not, some of us have been saying for years that alot of these house shows just aren't necessary and put these guys at risk. And despite working a safer style than other promotions, WWE always has wrestlers that are injured and more than other promotions most of the time due to the schedule. If WWE was hurting for money, I could maybe understand it more. But they're not.


The house shows still bring in revenue. So it doesn't really matter if they're hurting for money or not. If they can make money on top of more money, they're going to do it. Any business would.

And again, we're talking about NXT here. These guys aren't wrestling 4 nights a week constantly travelling yet. So if someone gets hurt a month before a show, it sucks, but it's part of the business. This is how wrestling has always been. And like I said above, I don't think wrestlers are wired to sit on the sidelines and not do their job. That's how they get better. That's how they test things.

Would I do less house shows or maybe find a rotation of guys and cards on the main roster? Sure. But as dissapointed as I am, I'm not gonna blame NXT for booking a show a month before Takeover when the goal of any brand is to grow it as much as possible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TD Stinger said:


> Again, this ain't the main roster. NXT isn't working as hard of a schedule. Most of these guys came from the indy scene where they're working multiple dates a week. And again, it's a month from the show. A month. I would be shocked if there is an active wrestler wired like that where they wouldn't want to wrestle before a big show a month in advance. Where they weren't staying in ring ready and practicing new things during these house show matches to make their big matches even better.
> 
> 
> 
> The house shows still bring in revenue. So it doesn't really matter if they're hurting for money or not. If they can make money on top of more money, they're going to do it. Any business would.
> 
> And again, we're talking about NXT here. These guys aren't wrestling 4 nights a week constantly travelling yet. So if someone gets hurt a month before a show, it sucks, but it's part of the business. This is how wrestling has always been. And like I said above, I don't think wrestlers are wired to sit on the sidelines and not do their job. That's how they get better. That's how they test things.
> 
> Would I do less house shows or maybe find a rotation of guys and cards on the main roster? Sure. But as dissapointed as I am, I'm not gonna blame NXT for booking a show a month before Takeover when the goal of any brand is to grow it as much as possible.


NXT actually loses WWE money, though. So, the NXT house shows you can argue are even more meaningless than the main roster house shows and cost WWE more money since NXT is losing them money.

It's beyond stupid at this point, IMO.


----------



## TD Stinger

Showstopper said:


> NXT actually loses WWE money, though. So, the NXT house shows you can argue are even more meaningless than the main roster house shows and cost WWE more money since NXT is losing them money.
> 
> It's beyond stupid at this point, IMO.


Is it meaningless in terms of a wrestler's growth or development? You can only learn so much in a PC class or a promo class. And if you drastically cut house shows like most of you seem to want to, that stops a lot of these guys from growing as performers. You only really get better in the ring.

Plus, we all love NXT as a brand. If they didn't do do these live shows and tours, that hinders their growth and potentially hinders their product. They would lose even more money if they didn't do things like this. And like @Chris JeriG.O.A.T mentioned once, that may mean Vince getting involved or scaling back big time.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

I hope Johnny wins. The only reason he's a tad unhinged is because he wants what Ciampa has. I expect him to pretty much be the Johnny Wrestling we love, just with an aggressive edge.


----------



## MC

The house shows on NXT aren't "beyond stupid", they may not make much money for the company but it allows the PC wrestlers to develop and hone their skills which is what a development is suppose to do btw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TD Stinger said:


> Is it meaningless in terms of a wrestler's growth or development? You can only learn so much in a PC class or a promo class. And if you drastically cut house shows like most of you seem to want to, that stops a lot of these guys from growing as performers. You only really get better in the ring.
> 
> Plus, we all love NXT as a brand. If they didn't do do these live shows and tours, that hinders their growth and potentially hinders their product. They would lose even more money if they didn't do things like this. And like @Chris JeriG.O.A.T mentioned once, that may mean Vince getting involved or scaling back big time.


I'd rather them take longer to grow as performers than get injured and potentially ruin an NXT Takeover main event and the top storyline. If the house shows and NXT in general were making WWE money, I could understand. But apparently they and it do not. Just seems unnecessary.


----------



## Mordecay

What happened to Black is an unfortunate injury, almost a freak accident if you mean, I mean, how many time have you heard of someone having a tearing in his growing because of a worked low blow? This has nothing to do with the house show schedule, the NXT guys are not working 150-200 dates a year like the main roster guys, I think they do 120 at best, with half probably being in Florida, so you can't use the road as a factor. And you have to understand that these house shows are benefitial for the actual developmental talent, it is when they get the chance to work in front of an audience with someone more experienced, the PC can't offer you that.


----------



## MC

I think people are forgetting that NXT is a development first, great shows later. Takeovers are luxuries. Scaling back house house just to stop "ruining" Takeovers (and btw, this is one of few times this has happened) is not only selfish but "beyond stupid". (heh)


----------



## Alright_Mate

Late watching this weeks episode, have to say I wish I hadn't bothered, people on here actually liking this weeks episode, last week wasn't great, this episode was even worse...

Nikki Cross vs Amber Nova...meh. Nikki is stuck in a predicament, shes looked far better on her own in recent months, if she gets called up she doesn't need Sanity but Sanity badly needs her.

An ok segment with Cole & Ricochet, builds their feud more but it was pretty basic, Undisputed still do nothing for me, Cole would be better on his own.

Another Ohno squash...meh. I'm already bored of him squashing guys, Ohno is great but I just don't see him fitting anywhere.

That Dream/EC3 segment fpalm I thought their feud would be shit but my god, what the fuck did I witness.

Lee vs Barthel was the only highlight of the show, two talents producing a nice little showcase.

Street Profits have officially stepped over the go away line, they are fucking annoying.

Conti vs Borne - I tried watching until Taynara got her face slammed into a turnbuckle but she reacted as if she was crying, I then skipped the rest.

Thought Black vs Gargano would've got longer, they didn't even get five minutes. Knowing Black's injured of course killed the segment for me, there was really no point watching this bit. Gutted that Black is missing Takeover, the plans are well and truly fucked, they were on the perfect path to get to Gargano vs Ciampa 3, the path got destroyed now we're here already. Last man standing as well, one of my least favourite match gimmicks, if anyone can make it look good it's NXT right :hmmm

Piss poor episode, this build for Takeover has had so much filler, really lacklustre feel to things.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New NXT. 

– What the fuck are they doing with Kassius Ohno? 

– Were Velveteen and EC3 getting ready to shoot a gay porno? 

– Holy shit, did they really debut Axel Dieter Jr with full Ringkampf entrance, tights and gimmick just to feed him to debuting Keith Lee? Fucks sake, WWE… All these years WWE has stopped him killing it on the indies and this is what we get. I guess at least it wasn’t just like a one move squash, Barthel got to have an actual match here at least, even if it wasn’t all that great of one. 

– What the fuck was that jobber music for Lee, though? 

– So was Black never getting a shot at Ciampa at TakeOver or have they changed the plans because of that rumoured injury of Black’s? If so, I wonder what is next for Black. Either way I feel really sorry for Black, he has been used as a scapegoat for the Gargano/Ciampa feud that WWE are running into the ground like they always do with anything good they have. I hope Black comes back as the silent, brooding, badass who enters, kicks your head off and leaves. 

– In terms of the match, considering we were all waiting around for Ciampa’s interference it was fine. The brawl that followed was fun.

– Strong/Bate could be a barn burner next week but I am assuming it will just be shenanigans city.


----------



## Psychosocial

Haven't had time to get on and post my thoughts on this week's show until now so here it goes.

-Nikki getting a squash win was weird, but I guess they still got something for her to do in NXT otherwise it made little sense to give TV time to her over other women. Her experience and credibility has to be the main reason she's still there but if she's not going to have any more stories (which I doubt since they're still using her), then I don't see why they're prolonging her move to the main roster to join up with the rest of SAnitY. Amber Nova looked pretty good here though, hopefully we'll see more of her in the future.

-Liked the bit with Cole coming out to Ricochet's music and the rest of Undisputed Era dragging him out behind him. Gotta say I've found the build to their match surprisingly lackluster though, hopefully the match will deliver at least as that's the one on this Brooklyn card that I can't really call which way it will go.

-Another Ohno squash, not really that enthralled by it but at least we're seeing the commentators play him up so maybe this leads to something later on. The fact that he replaced Ricochet for that match gives me hope that perhaps he'll join Undisputed Era soon and maybe even cost Ricochet the match in Brooklyn. Probably a pipe dream, but it's about time they do something with him again beyond feeding him to the masses.

And Adrian Jaoude's theme was straight fire.

-The Velveteen/EC3 was alright for what it was, but it definitely could have had better dialogue between them. Hopefully the segment next week will be better when they finally face off in the ring.

-Glad we finally got to see Keith Lee make his debut, but just sucks that he had to win at the expense of ADJ who we waited to see for so long just for him to lose his first match. At least it was a competitive bout and not a total squash. Disappointed that Ranallo didn't use the "bask in his glory" line following Lee's win. Not sure I like Keith's theme either but it'll do for now. Do feel both men could have shown more, but it's a starting point, now hopefully we'll see Axel on TV more from now on and actually build him into something.

-The Street Profits segment was alright, but a little corny and dragged on a bit longer than needed. They were my favorite up and coming tag team in the division a year ago when they first debuted, but they've really made little progress since and I'm worried that where they're at now is as far as they will go. Hopefully the match with the Mighty will go well and get some time because right now it's difficult to see a future for them (or the Mighty for that matter) in that tag division with so many teams in front of them in line.

-Agree with whoever it was that said Conti/Borne felt longer than 5 minutes. Didn't really like this one a whole lot and it's clear that they're both a few steps behind the rest of the women's division. I liked Vanessa's backstage segment though, still see potential in her but she has a lot of work to do to get more chances on the show. Taynara looked like such a dork singing her own theme, what's up with so many wrestlers doing that nowadays? It doesn't do anything for me but make them come across as marks and geeks.

-The main event was short, but fun and as expected Ciampa got involved in it which allowed Regal to come out and set up the TakeOver match that we will not get to see unfortunately. Loved how as soon as Ciampa came out, Gargano turned his full attention to him and how Black was solely still focused on Johnny rather than the guy who actually took his belt. And Gargano's expression after Regal's announcement was priceless, like a possessed man who finally got what he wanted. Nice to see him add these new facials to his character which makes it more dynamic rather than the same 2 or 3 he used for the longest time.

All in all, decent episode but not better than the last 3 weeks. The build to the TakeOver matches felt a little underdone and lackluster aside from the triple threat, but there's still one more week of TV to go before the event. Still very much looking forward to it though, it's still a great card even with Aleister's injury taken into account.



Showstopper said:


> I'd rather them take longer to grow as performers than get injured and potentially ruin an NXT Takeover main event and the top storyline. If the house shows and NXT in general were making WWE money, I could understand. But apparently they and it do not. Just seems unnecessary.


House shows aren't just done for the purpose of making money. They're pretty much the equivalent of pre-season and exhibition matches in other sports. Just like how in football/soccer, teams from Europe travel to the U.S. or Asia for pre-season to expand their brands and fan bases, play games in order to get their players up to scratch and build up their fitness levels ahead of the season, and make some money in the process.

House shows in wrestling serve a similar purpose, but instead of building fitness for a season, the wrestlers are honing their skills and developing their characters/abilities in front of an audience to improve whatever they need to work on ahead of a match, angle, or whatever they have coming their way in the future or just learning on the job in general in an environment that is meant to help them do that.

It sucks when injuries happen and ruin plans, just like in any sport, but house shows play a part in wrestlers' long-term development as performers as well and that's more important than any short-term story line that's in the works. And that ultimately benefits everyone in the long run because as a business, WWE is always going to try to get as much longevity out of any talent as they can and that can only be done by aiding their development with gained experiences like house shows. It's a tried and tested method that's been around for decades and still has a place today for what it's intended to accomplish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Psychosocial said:


> Haven't had time to get on and post my thoughts on this week's show until now so here it goes.
> 
> -Nikki getting a squash win was weird, but I guess they still got something for her to do in NXT otherwise it made little sense to give TV time to her over other women. Her experience and credibility has to be the main reason she's still there but if she's not going to have any more stories (which I doubt since they're still using her), then I don't see why they're prolonging her move to the main roster to join up with the rest of SAnitY. Amber Nova looked pretty good here though, hopefully we'll see more of her in the future.
> 
> -Liked the bit with Cole coming out to Ricochet's music and the rest of Undisputed Era dragging him out behind him. Gotta say I've found the build to their match surprisingly lackluster though, hopefully the match will deliver at least as that's the one on this Brooklyn card that I can't really call which way it will go.
> 
> -Another Ohno squash, not really that enthralled by it but at least we're seeing the commentators play him up so maybe this leads to something later on. The fact that he replaced Ricochet for that match gives me hope that perhaps he'll join Undisputed Era soon and maybe even cost Ricochet the match in Brooklyn. Probably a pipe dream, but it's about time they do something with him again beyond feeding him to the masses.
> 
> And Adrian Jaoude's theme was straight fire.
> 
> -The Velveteen/EC3 was alright for what it was, but it definitely could have had better dialogue between them. Hopefully the segment next week will be better when they finally face off in the ring.
> 
> -Glad we finally got to see Keith Lee make his debut, but just sucks that he had to win at the expense of ADJ who we waited to see for so long just for him to lose his first match. At least it was a competitive bout and not a total squash. Disappointed that Ranallo didn't use the "bask in his glory" line following Lee's win. Not sure I like Keith's theme either but it'll do for now. Do feel both men could have shown more, but it's a starting point, now hopefully we'll see Axel on TV more from now on and actually build him into something.
> 
> -The Street Profits segment was alright, but a little corny and dragged on a bit longer than needed. They were my favorite up and coming tag team in the division a year ago when they first debuted, but they've really made little progress since and I'm worried that where they're at now is as far as they will go. Hopefully the match with the Mighty will go well and get some time because right now it's difficult to see a future for them (or the Mighty for that matter) in that tag division with so many teams in front of them in line.
> 
> -Agree with whoever it was that said Conti/Borne felt longer than 5 minutes. Didn't really like this one a whole lot and it's clear that they're both a few steps behind the rest of the women's division. I liked Vanessa's backstage segment though, still see potential in her but she has a lot of work to do to get more chances on the show. Taynara looked like such a dork singing her own theme, what's up with so many wrestlers doing that nowadays? It doesn't do anything for me but make them come across as marks and geeks.
> 
> -The main event was short, but fun and as expected Ciampa got involved in it which allowed Regal to come out and set up the TakeOver match that we will not get to see unfortunately. Loved how as soon as Ciampa came out, Gargano turned his full attention to him and how Black was solely still focused on Johnny rather than the guy who actually took his belt. And Gargano's expression after Regal's announcement was priceless, like a possessed man who finally got what he wanted. Nice to see him add these new facials to his character which makes it more dynamic rather than the same 2 or 3 he used for the longest time.
> 
> All in all, decent episode but not better than the last 3 weeks. The build to the TakeOver matches felt a little underdone and lackluster aside from the triple threat, but there's still one more week of TV to go before the event. Still very much looking forward to it though, it's still a great card even with Aleister's injury taken into account.
> 
> 
> 
> House shows aren't just done for the purpose of making money. They're pretty much the equivalent of pre-season and exhibition matches in other sports. Just like how in football/soccer, teams from Europe travel to the U.S. or Asia for pre-season to expand their brands and fan bases, play games in order to get their players up to scratch and build up their fitness levels ahead of the season, and make some money in the process.
> 
> House shows in wrestling serve a similar purpose, but instead of building fitness for a season, the wrestlers are honing their skills and developing their characters/abilities in front of an audience to improve whatever they need to work on ahead of a match, angle, or whatever they have coming their way in the future or just learning on the job in general in an environment that is meant to help them do that.
> 
> It sucks when injuries happen and ruin plans, just like in any sport, but house shows play a part in wrestlers' long-term development as performers as well and that's more important than any short-term story line that's in the works. And that ultimately benefits everyone in the long run because as a business, WWE is always going to try to get as much longevity out of any talent as they can and that can only be done by aiding their development with gained experiences like house shows. It's a tried and tested method that's been around for decades and still has a place today for what it's intended to accomplish.


Yup, just really, really bad timing.


----------



## SAMCRO

Alright_Mate said:


> Late watching this weeks episode, have to say I wish I hadn't bothered, people on here actually liking this weeks episode, last week wasn't great, this episode was even worse...
> 
> Nikki Cross vs Amber Nova...meh. Nikki is stuck in a predicament, shes looked far better on her own in recent months, if she gets called up she doesn't need Sanity but Sanity badly needs her.
> 
> An ok segment with Cole & Ricochet, builds their feud more but it was pretty basic, Undisputed still do nothing for me, Cole would be better on his own.
> 
> Another Ohno squash...meh. I'm already bored of him squashing guys, Ohno is great but I just don't see him fitting anywhere.
> 
> That Dream/EC3 segment fpalm I thought their feud would be shit but my god, what the fuck did I witness.
> 
> Lee vs Barthel was the only highlight of the show, two talents producing a nice little showcase.
> 
> Street Profits have officially stepped over the go away line, they are fucking annoying.
> 
> Conti vs Borne - *I tried watching until Taynara got her face slammed into a turnbuckle but she reacted as if she was crying, I then skipped the rest.
> *
> Thought Black vs Gargano would've got longer, they didn't even get five minutes. Knowing Black's injured of course killed the segment for me, there was really no point watching this bit. Gutted that Black is missing Takeover, the plans are well and truly fucked, they were on the perfect path to get to Gargano vs Ciampa 3, the path got destroyed now we're here already. Last man standing as well, one of my least favourite match gimmicks, if anyone can make it look good it's NXT right :hmmm
> 
> Piss poor episode, this build for Takeover has had so much filler, really lacklustre feel to things.


Lol yeah i noticed that, like really? you're seriously gonna cry after taking a hit? She comes out dressed like some black belt martial artist whos tough as shit, then gets in there and looks awkward half the time and this time even crying after getting hit.


----------



## SAMCRO

They Call Him Y2J said:


> That’s uncalled for. The Fourth Wall is one of the nicest people around here and obviously didn’t mean any harm with that question.


Well i apologize if i came off aggressive and looked as if i was attacking him, but it just annoys me that i can't criticize or dislike anything without getting that reply sometimes. As if i never like or say anything good about anything which isn't true. 

Sure with WWE theres more criticism from me than praise alot of the time, but hell they do dumb shit and put on bad shows more often than not. But its not like i haven't liked anything from NXT, i have, i praise almost every takeover and give my positive thoughts on the weekly show when i enjoy it.

So The Fourth Wall i apologize for coming off aggressive in response to you, sometimes i get a little hotheaded when defending myself on that subject cause it feels like no matter what i say i'm branded as someone who never likes anything, which bugs me cause i have liked plenty and praised alot of stuff from NXT, 205 Live, Impact etc.


----------



## 751161

SAMCRO said:


> Well i apologize if i came off aggressive and looked as if i was attacking him, but it just annoys me that i can't criticize or dislike anything without getting that reply sometimes. As if i never like or say anything good about anything which isn't true.
> 
> Sure with WWE theres more criticism from me than praise alot of the time, but hell they do dumb shit and put on bad shows more often than not. But its not like i haven't liked anything from NXT, i have, i praise almost every takeover and give my positive thoughts on the weekly show when i enjoy it.
> 
> So The Fourth Wall i apologize for coming off aggressive in response to you, sometimes i get a little hotheaded when defending myself.


No worries, man. My post sounded a bit snarky when I read it back, even though it wasn't intended.

I'm sure Takeover will leave us with nothing but good things to say like always. :hunter I can't remember ever being let down by one.


----------



## Alright_Mate

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah i noticed that, like really? you're seriously gonna cry after taking a hit? She comes out dressed like some black belt martial artist whos tough as shit, then gets in there and looks awkward half the time and this time even crying after getting hit.


Her facial expressions are absolutely dreadful, seen various pics of her from house shows looking like she's ready to kill someone during her entrance, comes to the match itself and she acts like an immature crybaby, very weird.

God knows what she'll be like when the MYC airs, might have to skip her matches then too.


----------



## Psychosocial

Showstopper said:


> Yup, just really, really bad timing.


Tell me about it. Aleister Black is my favorite active wrestler in the world today and seeing him go from that crowning moment in New Orleans to second priority to this great Gargano-Ciampa feud despite being champion, having the rare distinction of losing the belt on TV, and now losing the chance to be part of a potential MOTYC contender due to injury all really blows. And if it ends up being the end of his NXT career, it hurts all the more.

That said, I don't want to blame house shows or anybody else for this happening, it's just an unfortunate incident and it robbed every one of us from a special match, which still might be very good anyways.

By the way, why did you edit your post? I saw the original one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Psychosocial said:


> Tell me about it. Aleister Black is my favorite active wrestler in the world today and seeing him go from that crowning moment in New Orleans to second priority to this great Gargano-Ciampa feud despite being champion, having the rare distinction of losing the belt on TV, and now losing the chance to be part of a potential MOTYC contender due to injury all really blows. And if it ends up being the end of his NXT career, it hurts all the more.
> 
> That said, I don't want to blame house shows or anybody else for this happening, it's just an unfortunate incident and it robbed every one of us from a special match, which still might be very good anyways.
> 
> By the way, why did you edit your post? I saw the original one.


Because I'm kind of split on this. On one hand, I really don't think NXT should have house shows due to stuff like this and the fact that they don't make WWE money (NXT loses money). But on the other, they can be productive. Eh. I don't know.


----------



## Reil

A bit late for Psychosocial's post, but I think Nikki is just treading water in NXT right now, because WWE doesn't like doing actual callups right before big PPV events. She'll likely end up on Smackdown or RAW soon after Summerslam. If it hasn't been Candice, its been Nikki who has been jobbing on the house show circuit to Shayna.


----------



## Piers

SAMCRO said:


> Well i apologize if i came off aggressive and looked as if i was attacking him, but it just annoys me that i can't criticize or dislike anything without getting that reply sometimes. As if i never like or say anything good about anything which isn't true.
> 
> Sure with WWE theres more criticism from me than praise alot of the time, but hell they do dumb shit and put on bad shows more often than not. But its not like i haven't liked anything from NXT, i have, i praise almost every takeover and give my positive thoughts on the weekly show when i enjoy it.
> 
> So The Fourth Wall i apologize for coming off aggressive in response to you, sometimes i get a little hotheaded when defending myself on that subject cause it feels like no matter what i say i'm branded as someone who never likes anything, which bugs me cause i have liked plenty and praised alot of stuff from NXT, 205 Live, Impact etc.


No biggie mate, I usually don't interfere in other people's stuff but I had to do so here because I knew it was a misunderstanding. I have never seen TFW act/talk with mean intents

I remember having the exact same argument with you during my first year here, because every time there was a thread started by you, it felt like it was complaining about something. I then realized that it was not all complaints but I guess people tend to think so because they remember threads better than random posts in huge topics


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I think Nikki Cross has been called up. I seem to remember seeing they had a farewell for her at one of the house shows a bit ago. She has wrestled a Smackdown house show and she was on stage during the Evolution PPV announcement. Don't be surprised to see her debut soon after SS. They probably wanted to get this episode out of the way first. Plus it seemed like Amber Nova had most of the offense, so maybe they wanted to have Nikki put this girl over but still win on the way out.


----------

